# WARTEZIMMER - für alle YT-Industrie Bikes



## olympia (3. Februar 2015)

Nach Vorbild aus einem anderen Hersteller-Thread, wollte ich mal so ein Wartezimmer aufmachen. 
Wo evtl. wenn ihr Bock habt alles reinkommt was mit der Bestellung eines neuen YT's zu tun hat. 
Zum Beispiel was ihr bestellt habt, ob ihr schon eine Auftragsbestätigung oder sogar Liefertermin bekommen habt, ob er sich verzögert, wenn ja, wie lange usw. u.s.f. 
Also alles mit was ihr euch die Zeit versüßt bis die Ziege oder das BigBike ins Haus kommt. 

Ich habe mir das Capra CF Pro Race bestellt, 
bei Bestellung verfügbar ab KW16, Bestellbestätigung erhalten. 
Aber noch keine Auftragsbestätigung. 

Sooo....wie sieht's bei euch aus?


----------



## CaZper (3. Februar 2015)

Meiner einer hat sich vorhin ein CF Comp1 in weiß bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Tiger- (3. Februar 2015)

Dann hock ich mich auch mal zu euch ins Wartezimmer...

Schwarte auf die Geburt einer blauen Pro-Ziege


----------



## exbonner (4. Februar 2015)

Ziege in Alu


----------



## .coRe (4. Februar 2015)

Comp1 in grün, wobei mir das weiße auch echt gut gefällt. Wenn es dann ankommt muss ich leider erstmal nur langsam damit fahren und darf nicht springen oder Touren fahren. Egal, Hauptsache ich gewöhne mich schon mal ans Rad


----------



## BiBaBaLu (4. Februar 2015)

ich zieh auch mal ne Nummer


----------



## the_duke (4. Februar 2015)

Comp 2 in weiß, am 2.2 bestellt, bisher nur die Bestellbestätigung...


----------



## ernesto 777 (5. Februar 2015)

Hallo Leute!
Ich bin auch gerade dabei mir ein Capra zu bestellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher wegen der Rahmengrösse. Die Grössenempfehlung von YT liegt bei M (Reach 422mm). Der Trend geht ja momentan noch immer in Richtung längerer Reach. Wenn ich mir zb die Rahmengrösse von Canyon berechnen lasse dann komm ich auf einen Rahmen mit einem Reach von 448 mm (je nachdem ist es der M oder L Rahmen ob Race oder normale Ausführung). Einige andere Hersteller (zB Propain) empfehlen bei meiner Körpergrösse jedoch den M Rahmen mit 420mm Reach (sowie YT auch).   

Meine Körpergrösse ist 178cm bei 84cm Schrittlänge.

Hat jemand ähnliche Masse und schon Erfahrung mit dem M oder L Rahmen? Das würde mir vielleicht die Entscheidung leichter machen...


Danke


----------



## Boozzz (5. Februar 2015)

ernesto 777 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Ich bin auch gerade dabei mir ein Capra zu bestellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher wegen der Rahmengrösse. Die Grössenempfehlung von YT liegt bei M (Reach 422mm). Der Trend geht ja momentan noch immer in Richtung längerer Reach. Wenn ich mir zb die Rahmengrösse von Canyon berechnen lasse dann komm ich auf einen Rahmen mit einem Reach von 448 mm (je nachdem ist es der M oder L Rahmen ob Race oder normale Ausführung). Einige andere Hersteller (zB Propain) empfehlen bei meiner Körpergrösse jedoch den M Rahmen mit 420mm Reach (sowie YT auch).
> 
> Meine Körpergrösse ist 178cm bei 84cm Schrittlänge.
> ...



Excuse the English, reading German's fine, but writing takes me too much time 

L would probably be best for you, since the Capra frames are all very short, with very steep seat angles, and for these kinds of bikes you'd want to run a short stem ideally (so you need a relatively long top tube). What bike do you currently ride? Perhaps compare it to those specs?

I myself ordered a large AL1 straight away last Friday, but am probably going to cancel it. After some thinking and comparing (it's smaller than my Kona Unit and has a shorter seating position than my old school Nicolai Helius FR), I fear it's going to be quite a cramped fit. I'm 186 cm, 87 cm inseam.


----------



## blende13 (5. Februar 2015)

@ernesto 777 
Durfte gestern auf einem Capra Pro Grösse M Probesitzen.
Der Besitzer ist wie du 1.78m gross und absolut zufrieden mit der Grösse.
Ich bin 1.85m gross und bin mir immer noch sicher ob ich M oder L nehmen soll.
Ich würde bei deiner Grösse M nehmen, aber ob dass dann für dich stimmt, weis ich nicht.


----------



## CaZper (5. Februar 2015)

Wartezimmer, nicht Fragezimmer....
185CM = Großer Mensch = L
178CM = Mittlerer Mensch = M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blende13 (5. Februar 2015)

Ganz vergessen 
Darf mich auf ein Capra Pro freuen.
Warte auch noch auf die Auftragsbestätigung.
Das mit den Grössen ist nicht so eindeutig, wenn man so liest was andere Capra besitzer so haben.


----------



## frank70 (5. Februar 2015)

ich denke, mit 1.80 kannst du beides fahren, du gewöhnst dich sofort dran. m ist etwas verspielter, l etwas ruhiger. hatte letztes jahr das wicked, was ja vergleichbar ist, in l gekauft (bin 1.80), sollte mir ja nach Tabelle zu gross sein, aber ich fühle mich total wohl, denke, mit dem m hätte ich nicht mehr und nicht weniger Freude


----------



## MTBKompase (5. Februar 2015)

Am montag ein Capra Al2 bestellt.


----------



## ernesto 777 (6. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mich für die Grösse M entschieden, gestern Comp 1 in weiss bestellt...


----------



## Swenio (6. Februar 2015)

Jede Menge neue Ziegenhirten 

Glückwunsch zu Eurer Entscheidung!!!

SEHR SEHR GEIL


----------



## mc83 (6. Februar 2015)

Capra AL1 in L
Bestellt am 30.01, warte immer noch auf die Bestätigung mit Liefertermin.
In meinem Profil auf der yt Seite steht "Auftrag noch nicht bearbeitet"

Langsam wirds echt zur Farce


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olympia (6. Februar 2015)

mc83 schrieb:


> Capra AL1 in L
> Bestellt am 30.01, warte immer noch auf die Bestätigung mit Liefertermin.
> In meinem Profil auf der yt Seite steht "Auftrag noch nicht bearbeitet"
> 
> Langsam wirds echt zur Farce



Farce?
Sind grade mal 7 Tage vergangen :O


----------



## mc83 (6. Februar 2015)

Nur für eine Bestätigung.
Aber ich glaube, dass da noch weitere Kunden hart drauf warten


----------



## Pinzgauner (6. Februar 2015)

mc83 schrieb:


> Capra AL1 in L
> Bestellt am 30.01, warte immer noch auf die Bestätigung mit Liefertermin.
> In meinem Profil auf der yt Seite steht "Auftrag noch nicht bearbeitet"
> 
> Langsam wirds echt zur Farce



Ich würde das nicht so streng sein was die Auftragsbestätigung betrifft. Mir ist viel wichtiger, dass die bei der Bestellung auf der Webseite angeführte Verfügbarkeit hält. Seit der Bestellung hat sich das ja schon um drei Monate nach hinten verschoben


----------



## mc83 (6. Februar 2015)

Nur solange du keine Bestätigung hast, weißt du ja auch nicht ob die KW13 stimmt.


----------



## Boozzz (6. Februar 2015)

Pinzgauner schrieb:


> Ich würde das nicht so streng sein was die Auftragsbestätigung betrifft. Mir ist viel wichtiger, dass die bei der Bestellung auf der Webseite angeführte Verfügbarkeit hält. Seit der Bestellung hat sich das ja schon um drei Monate nach hinten verschoben


Yep, hält sich  Habe gestern die bestätigung bekommen für das Capra AL1: Woche 13.


----------



## -Tiger- (6. Februar 2015)

...während wir hier auf die neue Brut warten, können wir uns ja bissl die Zeit mit Ziegenpornos vertreiben. Ich mach mal den Anfang


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (6. Februar 2015)

Just ordered a Blue Bergzicke ohne gelben Schnickschnack

Bin mal gespannt, wie sich mein erstes Carbonara Pferdchen macht!

Wenn es länger als zwei Jahre in meinem Stall verweilt muss es gut sein!


----------



## exbonner (8. Februar 2015)

Habe meine Bestellung von AL1 auf CF Camp 2 in rot geändert. Steht als Lieferbar drin, bin also sehr gespannt auf die nächsten 2 Wochen.


----------



## mc83 (8. Februar 2015)

Was sind deine Beweggründe, dass du umsteigst?


----------



## Biebsch78 (8. Februar 2015)

mc83 schrieb:


> Was sind deine Beweggründe, dass du umsteigst?


Er schrieb es wäre lieferbar!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (8. Februar 2015)

So ist es...außerdem finde ich das rot klasse


----------



## the_duke (9. Februar 2015)

Ich habe soeben die Bestätigung für mein Comp1 L erhalten  
Bestellt habe ich am 5.2...


----------



## MTBKompase (9. Februar 2015)

Ich habe am Montag den 2.2. Das Capra Al2 bestellt 
Heute ist die AB gekommen mit Versand in KW 12


----------



## dmashine (9. Februar 2015)

ernesto 777 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> Ich bin auch gerade dabei mir ein Capra zu bestellen, bin mir aber nicht sicher wegen der Rahmengrösse. Die Grössenempfehlung von YT liegt bei M (Reach 422mm). Der Trend geht ja momentan noch immer in Richtung längerer Reach. Wenn ich mir zb die Rahmengrösse von Canyon berechnen lasse dann komm ich auf einen Rahmen mit einem Reach von 448 mm (je nachdem ist es der M oder L Rahmen ob Race oder normale Ausführung). Einige andere Hersteller (zB Propain) empfehlen bei meiner Körpergrösse jedoch den M Rahmen mit 420mm Reach (sowie YT auch).
> 
> Meine Körpergrösse ist 178cm bei 84cm Schrittlänge.
> ...


Also wir haben die gleiche grösse... Ich fahre die ziege in M und muss sagen das ich mich darauf sehr wohl fühle.... Denke du solltest damit klar kommen wenn du ein verspieltest bike gerne mit druck fährst... Ohne druck auf den vorbau wirst du allerdings schnell zum passagier... Bin die kiste in L probe gefahren und kam persönlich nicht so gut zurecht wie mit dem empholenen M... 
Hast nicht jemanden wo du mal testen kannst... Also allgemein vom reach...?


----------



## ernesto 777 (9. Februar 2015)

Danke für die Antworten!

Ich hab mich für die Grösse M entschieden. Beim Hardtail fahre ich ja auch ca einen Reach von 420 und ich fühle mich ja eigentlich wohl darauf. Ich bin generell gespannt wohin der Reach Trend geht. Bei jeder Neuerung ist es ja so, dass es zuerst zu weit geht und sich erst nach einiger Zeit ein "Optimum" einstellt. 

Im Frühling kann ich dann berichten wie es mir mit der Grösse M geht...


Ernst


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (9. Februar 2015)

Wieso ist das Blaue Pro eigentlich immer noch so rasch lieferbar!? Bin ich denn der Einzige, der das  geliked hat!?


----------



## olympia (9. Februar 2015)

nach welchen kriterien die auftragsbestätigungen versendet werden hat sich mir noch nicht so recht erschlossen!
habe am 31.01 bestellt und noch keine AB, andere die später bestellt haben, haben schon eine.
auch die verfügbarkeit scheint da keine rolle zu spielen denn ein bekannter bestellte ein modell das sofort verfügbar ist und andere bekamen die AB vorher mit später verfügbaren modellen?
Mhh..., liegt es vielleicht an der gewählten bezahlart? das die vorkasse oder paypal bezahler als erstes dran sind?
wie auch immer...., wünsche weiter ein spannendes warten....die spannung steigt stetig!

hoffe auch das wir hier bald die ersten ausgelieferten/angekommenen bikes bewundern dürfen!


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (9. Februar 2015)

Specialized Status Mountainbike 4 Freeride, Enduro, Downhill, 1.920 € VB
http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...freeride,-enduro,-downhill/286984751-217-1544

Ausmisten 2015


----------



## exbonner (9. Februar 2015)

olympia schrieb:


> nach welchen kriterien die auftragsbestätigungen versendet werden hat sich mir noch nicht so recht erschlossen!
> habe am 31.01 bestellt und noch keine AB, andere die später bestellt haben, haben schon eine.
> auch die verfügbarkeit scheint da keine rolle zu spielen denn ein bekannter bestellte ein modell das sofort verfügbar ist und andere bekamen die AB vorher mit später verfügbaren modellen?
> Mhh..., liegt es vielleicht an der gewählten bezahlart? das die vorkasse oder paypal bezahler als erstes dran sind?
> ...



Irgendwie sind die Jungs etwas überfordert...Bestellungen im System nicht sichtbar...14 Tage bis übehaupt mal die AB kommt bei lieferbaren Modellen...macht keinen so guten Eindruck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (10. Februar 2015)

@olympia 

Ich habe mir das Selbe gedacht!
Habe Vorkasse gewählt und auch noch keine AB erhalten.
Hatte auch eine Mail geschrieben - bis jetzt keine Antwort.

Bei mir steigt aber nicht die Spannung...

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass die kommunizierte Frist nur bei der AB nicht eingehalten wird.


----------



## Pinzgauner (11. Februar 2015)

Capra AL1. Bestellt am 31.1 (Verfügbarkeit war zu dem Zeipunkt mit März angegeben). YT Support hat heute versichert der zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung angegebenen Termin wird halten. Sollange das stimmt, können Sie sich für die Bearbeitung der Bestellung alle Zeit der Welt nehmen


----------



## mc83 (11. Februar 2015)

Habe soeben mit YT telefoniert und möchte meine erhaltenen Infos mit Euch teilen:
Voralledem möchte ich jedoch noch die Freundlichkeit und Bemühtheit vom YT Mitarbeiter erwähnen!

Ich fasse das Gespräch mal zusammen:
- die Bestellungen werden im Uhrzeigersinn abgearbeitet. D.h. der Jenige welcher früher bestellt, wird auch früher beliefert.
Die Frage war mir wichtig, da sich ja Personen melden, die später bestellt haben und im Gegensatz zu den Anderen (da gehöre ich dazu) schon eine AB erhalten haben.

- Weiters werden die AB je nach Zahlungsweise versendet (Kreditkarte, Vorkasse, PayPal, ....), hat aber nichts mit der Reihenfolge der Auslieferung zu tun - so habe ich das verstanden.

- Der Ansturm auf die Seite / den Bikes war und ist immernoch sehr groß. (Das konnte man sich ja auch denken, da die Seite am Freitag ständig down war und die Lieferzeiten der Bikes auf der YT Seite doch sehr schnell nach Hinten geschoben wurden)

- Die YT Mitarbeiter arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran alles Aufzuarbeiten. Im Laufe dieser oder nächster Woche, sollten die Bestätigungen mit Informationen zu den Kunden gesendet werden.


Somit warte ich jetzt einfach auf die Bestätigung und habe nun die Gewissheit, dass alles seine Richtigkeit hat.

LG


----------



## Pinzgauner (11. Februar 2015)

mc83 schrieb:


> Somit warte ich jetzt einfach auf die Bestätigung und habe nun die Gewissheit, dass alles seine Richtigkeit hat.
> 
> LG



Mich hat mein Anruf auch beruhigt aber von "Gewissheit" spreche ich erst nach der ersten Ausfahrt wenn diese noch im Mäzr statt findet. Hab echt lange überlegt ob ich überhaupt anrufen soll weil die ganzen Anrufe vermutlich die Sache auch nicht beschleunigen


----------



## mc83 (11. Februar 2015)

Gewissheit hat man natürlich erst, wenn man das Bike hat. Man sollte nicht alles mit Gold abwiegen- ich glaube, ich weiß aber wie du es meinst .

Hatte auch meine Bedenken (da ich ja sicher nicht der Einzige bin, der anruft), ich wollte aber auch wissen wies mit der Bestellung aussieht.


----------



## BiBaBaLu (11. Februar 2015)

Sooo, heute AB bekommen.
Das wichtigste zuerst Auslieferdatum/KW ist das/welche auch zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung angegeben war.
Bestellt habe ich eine Tues AL in Balck/Grey am 31.01. 13 Uhr.
Ich freu mir so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blende13 (11. Februar 2015)

Gestern ist meine AB gekommen.
Bestellt am 3.2., Datum auf der AB ist 5.2.???
Liefertermin für mein blaues Capra Pro ist Woche 9.
Kann es kaum noch etwarten.


----------



## olympia (11. Februar 2015)

Allet wird jut 
Heute AB bekommen!


----------



## Pinzgauner (13. Februar 2015)

AB erhalten. Online Status meiner Bestelltung ist aber noch immer "wurde noch nicht bearbeitet". Wie sieht das bei euch aus?


----------



## MTBKompase (13. Februar 2015)

Habe auch schon bezahlt und der Status ist noch so...


----------



## olympia (13. Februar 2015)

Ein Bekannter hat gestern sein Bike bekommen, Comp1 
am 05.02. bestellt, diesen Montag überwiesen, gestern gekommen.
Also es läuft!


----------



## MTBKompase (13. Februar 2015)

Bilder?! 
Freut mich für ihn


----------



## olympia (13. Februar 2015)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Bilder?!
> Freut mich für ihn



Ja, will jetz hier keine Bilder von ihm ungefragt veröffentlichen. 
Aber wird ja nicht der einzige sein der schon sein Bike bekommen hat, hoffe auch das dann ein paar Bilder hier im Forum gezeigt werden.


----------



## frank70 (13. Februar 2015)

BILDER !!!!!!!!!


----------



## CaZper (13. Februar 2015)

am 03.02.15 bestellt, noch immer nichts gehört


----------



## exbonner (13. Februar 2015)

Eben Versandbest. bekommen. Lt. Tracking soll es schon morgen ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schepperbeppo (13. Februar 2015)

Bin ja gespannt ob eure alle ankommen, meines ist bis zum Zielpaketzentrum gekommen und dann wieder zurückgeschickt worden. Begründung: Paket entspricht nicht den Versandbedingungen. 
Hab seitdem das Bild vor Augen wie es mein Capra durch die Sortiermaschine für Kleinbriefe zieht....


----------



## exbonner (13. Februar 2015)

Das wäre der Hammer...


----------



## dominik-deluxe (13. Februar 2015)

Hab auch die AB. Steht kw 10 drin. Alles super.


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (14. Februar 2015)

Am 06.02. bestellt, AB am 13.02. erhalten!

Unter den Umständen eine sehr rasche Bearbeitungszeit, wie ich meine.


----------



## .coRe (14. Februar 2015)

Soooo, ich bin dann mal raus. Habe das Rad gestern erhalten und aufgebaut 
So ganz sicher bin ich aktuell aber nicht, irgendwie knickt das VR beim lenken sehr schnell und unkontrollierbar ein. Das hatte ich bei der Probefahrt damals nicht. Muss mal mit der Sattelposition und dem Reifendruck spielen....


----------



## olympia (14. Februar 2015)

.coRe schrieb:


> Soooo, ich bin dann mal raus. Habe das Rad gestern erhalten und aufgebaut
> So ganz sicher bin ich aktuell aber nicht, irgendwie knickt das VR beim lenken sehr schnell und unkontrollierbar ein. Das hatte ich bei der Probefahrt damals nicht. Muss mal mit der Sattelposition und dem Reifendruck spielen....



Bilder??


----------



## -Tiger- (14. Februar 2015)

AB für KW9 (blaues Pro) ist da


----------



## ernesto 777 (14. Februar 2015)

AB für KW 15 erhalten, Comp 1 in weiss...


----------



## exbonner (14. Februar 2015)

Bäm...Lob an YT und DHL...

Da ist der Bock.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -Tiger- (14. Februar 2015)

schick 

...jetzt schnell dreckig machen


----------



## frank70 (14. Februar 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Bäm...Lob an YT und DHL...
> 
> Da ist der Bock.


sehr schön, würdest du es mir rasch ausleihen


----------



## exbonner (14. Februar 2015)

frank70 schrieb:


> sehr schön, würdest du es mir rasch ausleihen


Ach...nö


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (14. Februar 2015)

Was ist mit dem Fahrverhalten!? Hat sich das Kippen eingestellt??


----------



## exbonner (14. Februar 2015)

Was für ein Kippen? Mache erst morgen ne größere Ausfahrt.


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (14. Februar 2015)

.coRe schrieb:


> Soooo, ich bin dann mal raus. Habe das Rad gestern erhalten und aufgebaut
> So ganz sicher bin ich aktuell aber nicht, irgendwie knickt das VR beim lenken sehr schnell und unkontrollierbar ein. Das hatte ich bei der Probefahrt damals nicht. Muss mal mit der Sattelposition und dem Reifendruck spielen....




Er testet wohl noch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (14. Februar 2015)

Verstehe auch ehrlich gesagt nicht, welchen Effekt er beschreibt. Wie kann das VR beim Lenken einknicken?


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (14. Februar 2015)

Naja kommt auf den Winkel an! Irgendwann kippt das schon stark ab. Vielleicht ist er zuvor mit ner Doppelbrücke rumgedüst!?


----------



## .coRe (14. Februar 2015)

Ich hab wirklich getestet und die erste Probefahrt gemacht. Waren auch sonnige 11 Grad hier 
Bin zwar vorher mit ner Doppelbrücke rumgedüst, ist aber gut 5 Jahre her. Der Effekt ist, dass das Vorderrad einfach das Bedürfnis hat weiter zu lenken als man einschlägt. Schwer zu beschreiben. Hat auf jeden Fall zur Folge, dass das Rad beim Lenken im Gelände übersteuert und wegrutscht, als hätte man zu viel Druck auf dem VR. Habe den Druck am VR etwas reduziert. Ist zwar noch nicht ganz weg aber besser. Werde evtl. mal versuchen den Sattel noch etwas nach hinten zu verschieben. Freihändig fahren ist was schwer, weil das VR etwas unruhig ist. Wenn ich den Sattel absenke ist es besser.
Ansonsten macht das Rad einen guten Eindruck.


----------



## olympia (14. Februar 2015)

.coRe schrieb:


> Ich hab wirklich getestet und die erste Probefahrt gemacht. Waren auch sonnige 11 Grad hier
> Bin zwar vorher mit ner Doppelbrücke rumgedüst, ist aber gut 5 Jahre her. Der Effekt ist, dass das Vorderrad einfach das Bedürfnis hat weiter zu lenken als man einschlägt. Schwer zu beschreiben. Hat auf jeden Fall zur Folge, dass das Rad beim Lenken im Gelände übersteuert und wegrutscht, als hätte man zu viel Druck auf dem VR. Habe den Druck am VR etwas reduziert. Ist zwar noch nicht ganz weg aber besser. Werde evtl. mal versuchen den Sattel noch etwas nach hinten zu verschieben. Freihändig fahren ist was schwer, weil das VR etwas unruhig ist. Wenn ich den Sattel absenke ist es besser.
> Ansonsten macht das Rad einen guten Eindruck.
> Anhang anzeigen 360068 Anhang anzeigen 360069



welche größe hat dein bike? und wie groß bist du?
was bist du denn in den 5 jahren nach der doppelbrücke gefahren?
ich schätze mal das man sich je nach dem was man gefahren ist, vielleicht hardtail oder rennrad  , sich ziemlich umgewöhnen muss mit so einem teil, oder!?


----------



## -Tiger- (15. Februar 2015)

.coRe schrieb:


> Der Effekt ist, dass das Vorderrad einfach das Bedürfnis hat weiter zu lenken als man einschlägt. Schwer zu beschreiben.



Ist das Fahrwerk richtig eingestellt? D.h. taucht die Fuhre vorne und hinten gleichmäßig ein? So ein Verhalten kann entstehen, wenn die Dämpfer asymmetrisch eintauchen und dadurch der Lenkwinkel nicht mehr passt. Beim Einlenken wandert der Punkt, an dem der Reifen aufsteht, nach vorne. Irgendwann ist dann der Nachlauf "aufgebraucht" und das Vorderrad kippt nach innen.


----------



## exbonner (15. Februar 2015)

Jetzt verstehe ich es. Dieses Verhalten habe ich definitiv nicht am Capra. Ggf. wirklich mal am Setup schrauben...


----------



## .coRe (15. Februar 2015)

Ich bin 180cm und habe eins in M. Habe damals auf Grund eines Sturzes komplett mit DH aufgehört.
Das Komische ist ja, dass ich die Probleme nicht hatte als ich das Capra in M Probe gefahren bin.
Muss einfach am Setup schrauben, da es ja bei dem anderen Capra in M nicht war. Mache mir deswegen auch nicht viele Sorgen.
Weniger Luft im VR hat ja schon ordentlich geholfen


----------



## -Tiger- (15. Februar 2015)

...könnt auch noch am Reifen selbst liegen, je nach dem, ob der eher einen runden oder "eckigen" Querschnitt hat. Hatte das Testbike die gleichen Reifen drauf?


----------



## .coRe (15. Februar 2015)

-Tiger- schrieb:


> ...könnt auch noch am Reifen selbst liegen, je nach dem, ob der eher einen runden oder "eckigen" Querschnitt hat. Hatte das Testbike die gleichen Reifen drauf?



Ne, das Capra war von 2014 und hatte die Continental drauf. Vllt liegt es wirklich an den Reifen.


----------



## exbonner (15. Februar 2015)

Kurzes Feedback von der heutigen Tour: absolute Trailwaffe...

Hatte noch kein Bike, das sich so gut fährt, wie das Capra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ernesto 777 (16. Februar 2015)

@exbonner
Wie lange ist der Gabelschaft bei deinem Capra? Sind da Spacer verbaut?


----------



## exbonner (16. Februar 2015)

Es sind drei Spacer verbaut, 2 unter, einer über dem Vorbau. Habe alle nach unten gesetzt, um die Front etwas höher zu bekommen.


----------



## ernesto 777 (16. Februar 2015)

3 Spacer zu je 0,5 cm oder?

Ich denk mir auch dass ich ein bisschen höher möchte, da das Steuerrohr ja relativ kurz ist.. Ich bin am überlegen ob ich bei YT anrufe ob das für meine Bestellung auch noch etwas länger möglich ist. 

danke ernst


----------



## exbonner (16. Februar 2015)

ernesto 777 schrieb:


> 3 Spacer zu je 0,5 cm oder?
> 
> Ich denk mir auch dass ich ein bisschen höher möchte, da das Steuerrohr ja relativ kurz ist.. Ich bin am überlegen ob ich bei YT anrufe ob das für meine Bestellung auch noch etwas länger möglich ist.
> 
> danke ernst



Richtig


----------



## blindside (17. Februar 2015)

@ernesto 777 

das habe ich auch angefragt. > Aussage YT aus Logistik und System Gründen nicht möglich. War leider das Ko für mein Capra Pro Race. Vielleicht hast Du mehr Glück.


----------



## bikefun2009 (17. Februar 2015)

@.coRe  Geiler Hobel den du da hast


----------



## .coRe (17. Februar 2015)

bikefun2009 schrieb:


> @.coRe  Geiler Hobel den du da hast



danke, danke!


----------



## BiBaBaLu (19. Februar 2015)

Soo bin dann auch mal raus, KW 8 sollte es verschickt werden, heute angekommen.  

TUES AL Black/White


----------



## CaZper (19. Februar 2015)

hab endlich meine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen, KW 10 soll mein capra cf kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goetseb (19. Februar 2015)

TUES CF bl.


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (19. Februar 2015)

Hat jemand das Capra CF Pro schon @ Home?


----------



## Skydiver81 (19. Februar 2015)

BiBaBaLu schrieb:


> Soo bin dann auch mal raus, KW 8 sollte es verschickt werden, heute angekommen.
> 
> TUES AL Black/White


Setzt mal bitte ein Bild rein


----------



## BiBaBaLu (20. Februar 2015)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Setzt mal bitte ein Bild rein


----------



## Skydiver81 (20. Februar 2015)

BiBaBaLu schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 361593 Anhang anzeigen 361594


Wieso hast du das schon??? lieferbar erst 27.05....welche größer ist das?


----------



## BiBaBaLu (20. Februar 2015)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Wieso hast du das schon??? lieferbar erst 27.05....welche größer ist das?



Größe M, habe am 31.01. bestellt, da war das Lieferdatum mit KW 8 angegeben, ergo passt das was auf der Seite steht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mc83 (20. Februar 2015)

Sieht spaßig aus.
Somit viel Spaß damit


----------



## Skydiver81 (22. Februar 2015)

Ich warte dann auch mal auf ein Tues Carbon Pro..


----------



## KILLTROY (22. Februar 2015)

Und ich auf mein Capra AL1 LT: Juni


----------



## Spike777 (22. Februar 2015)

Werd mir das Capra wohl auch bestellen müssen  Nur blöd dass das AL1 mir vom Lack her mehr zusagt als das AL2, aber wiederum die Austattung her für mich Sinniger ist als die von AL1, 1x11 ist am Fuße der Alb bestimmt etwas wenig...  Das CF comp käme prinzipiell auch in Frage aber ich scheue mich noch etwas vor Carbon Rahmen :-(


----------



## FloriLori (22. Februar 2015)

Spike777 schrieb:


> Das CF comp käme prinzipiell auch in Frage aber ich scheue mich noch etwas vor Carbon Rahmen :-(


Wenn du das Geld bereit bist auszugeben sehe ich kein Problem mit Carbonrahmen. Fahr zur Zeit nen Carbon Endurohardtail und das musste echt leiden. Bislang hat es das alles gleich gut oder sogar besser als nen Alurahmen gemacht. 

Gibt halt nen paar Punkte bei Carbon zu beachten, wenn man die einhält, kann man sehr viel Spass haben.


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (22. Februar 2015)

Flohjob schrieb:


> Wenn du das Geld bereit bist auszugeben sehe ich kein Problem mit Carbonrahmen. Fahr zur Zeit nen Carbon Endurohardtail und das musste echt leiden. Bislang hat es das alles gleich gut oder sogar besser als nen Alurahmen gemacht.
> 
> Gibt halt nen paar Punkte bei Carbon zu beachten, wenn man die einhält, kann man sehr viel Spass haben.




Welche Maßnahmen sollte man im Umgang mit Carbon unbedingt beachten??


----------



## FloriLori (22. Februar 2015)

Na ja zum Beispiel ist es gegen Klemmkräfte recht empfindlich. Heißt beim Einbau eines Carbonlenkers das Drehmoment zu beachten. Sollte man den Rahmen im Montageständer klemmen ist hier auch draufzuachten, dass man den Rahmen nicht zu stark klemmt. 
Ebenso sollte man spezielle Montagepaste beim Einbau der Sattelstütze verwenden um auch hier das erforderliche Drehmoment der Sattelklemme herabzusetzen.
Ebenso sollte man ggf. die Bremshebel oder Schalthebel so einstellen, dass sie nicht mit dem Oberrohr kollidieren können.

Persönlich würde ich noch Steinschlagschutzfolie empfehlen. Gerade am Unterrohr um hier fiese Steinschläge abzumildern.


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (22. Februar 2015)

Okay das sind tatsächlich logische Maßnahmen im Umgang mit Carbon!

Hat das Capra denn keine Schutzfolie am Unterrohr, bzw. nur diese Schutzabdeckung werkseitig installiert??

Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und finde es nächste Woche schon persönlich heraus!?
Capra Pro ab Mittwoch 25.02. available


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (22. Februar 2015)

Sieht so aus, als ob das Capra Pro nun doch deutlich später verfügbar ist!?

War bis dato ab 25.02. lieferbar und nun ab 15.04.


----------



## -Tiger- (22. Februar 2015)

..die erste Fuhre wird halt ausverkauft sein. Meins kommt laut Auftragsbestätigung nexte Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kero81 (22. Februar 2015)

Leute, ist es noch Möglich ein YT auf Raten zu kaufen?! Finde auf der neuen Homepage keine Angaben dazu, bzw. fehlt die Option beim Bestellen. Unter dem Menüpunkt Zahlung ist auch kein Ratenkauf mehr aufgeführt...


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (22. Februar 2015)

Ich denke die haben zu viele Zahlungsrückstände aus den vergangenen Bestellungen mit Ratenzahlung gehabt. Derzeit kannst Du nur extern finanzieren und musst die Bestellung entweder per Nachnahme, per Kreditkarte oder per Vorkasse bezahlen.


----------



## Kero81 (22. Februar 2015)

Uncool, zwar verständlich aber seeeeehr blöd. Ist das offiziell oder nur deine Vermutung?


----------



## Kero81 (23. Februar 2015)

Kleines Update für alle die es Interessiert:

Eine Ratenzahlung ist momentan nur aus technischen Gründen (neue HP nehme ich an) nicht möglich. Sollte aber am nächster Woche wieder funktionieren. Also lag es nicht an fehlenden Zahlungen einiger Kunden. Hmmm, dann werde ich mir mal ein Tues aussuchen. =)


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (23. Februar 2015)

DHL hat sich angekündigt!


----------



## Kero81 (23. Februar 2015)

Bin neu hier Sickboy. Was haste bestellt? Capra Pro?!


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (23. Februar 2015)

Ich hatte die blaue Bergzicke Anfang Februar geordert.

Hätte noch nen Specialized Status für Euch in Large vorrätig, damit Ihr bis zum Sommer mobil bleibt!


----------



## IcaroZero (23. Februar 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Ich hatte die blaue Bergzicke Anfang Februar geordert.



Ich irgendwie auch. Und wieso steht bei mir Mitte April 
Weiß nicht, Bikes kaufen ist wie früher Trabbi bestellen.


----------



## Chris1305 (24. Februar 2015)

Was ist bei YT außer dem Bike noch im Lieferumfang enthaltenden? Bei Canyon gibt es z.B. noch einiges dabei. 
Warte auf mein Capra Al1.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (24. Februar 2015)

Ein paar Aufkleber und Heftchen. Kein Schlüssel, Pumpe usw., wie bei Canyon. 

Bei mir warennoch die Tolen für die Pike dabei.


----------



## goetseb (24. Februar 2015)

Habe jetzt KW 18 für das TUES bestätigt bekommen


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (24. Februar 2015)

Das große Warten auf das DHL Christkind! 

Nen halber Urlaubstag wäre schon mal verstrichen!


----------



## goetseb (24. Februar 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Das große Warten auf das DHL Christkind!
> 
> Nen halber Urlaubstag wäre schon mal verstrichen!



Das ist ja Folter!


----------



## exbonner (24. Februar 2015)

Hab mir jetzt noch ein Tues Al Comp bestellt. Liefertermin Ende Juni.


----------



## goetseb (24. Februar 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Hab mir jetzt noch ein Tues Al Comp bestellt. Liefertermin Ende Juni.


Na die 4 Monate kannst Du Dir ja mit dem Capra vertreiben ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (24. Februar 2015)

Genau


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (24. Februar 2015)

Bilanz nach einem verbrannten Urlaubstag:

Bike ist immer noch nicht da, per Sendungsverfolgung und telefonischer Nachfrage bei DHL lässt sich leider auch nicht klären, wo es sich gerade befindet und wann es verbindlich angeliefert wird. 

Ich weiß nicht wie Ihr damit umgehen würdet, aber ich halte dieses Zustellungsverfahren für so ein hochpreisiges Paket für sehr fahrlässig! 

Wahrscheinlich wird' s am Ende noch bei meinem Nachbarn abgeliefert...


----------



## goetseb (24. Februar 2015)

Kannste leider nix machen außer warten ...


----------



## Kero81 (24. Februar 2015)

Diese "Sendungsverfolgung" ist eh eine große Lüge. Das ist einfach nur blenderei, damit der Kunde sich "sicherer" fühlt. Ich hab schon Sachen damit erlebt. Pakete, die schon zugestellt waren und selbst noch am nächsten Tag als unterwegs in der Verfolgung geführt wurden. Da dürft ihr nix drauf geben... Leider.


----------



## Pinzgauner (24. Februar 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird' s am Ende noch bei meinem Nachbarn abgeliefert...



Somit hat du offenbar nicht mit Nachnahme bestellt oder hat dein Nachbar solche Beträge unterm Polster liegen?

Wenn ich per Nachnahme bezahlt habe und ich bin bei Lieferung nicht Zuhause wird das Paket ja bei der nächsten DHL Stelle hinterlegt und ich kann es dort "auslösen". Wie sieht es aus wenn ich Zuhause bin und "nicht zahlen kann" (weil ich nicht so viel Gelt tagelang rumliegen lassen möchte). Wird dann das Paket ebenfalls hinterlegt oder geht es dann im schlimmsten Fall direkt zurück? Konnte dazu bei DHL nichts finden...


----------



## Spike777 (24. Februar 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Bilanz nach einem verbrannten Urlaubstag:
> 
> Bike ist immer noch nicht da, per Sendungsverfolgung und telefonischer Nachfrage bei DHL lässt sich leider auch nicht klären, wo es sich gerade befindet und wann es verbindlich angeliefert wird.
> 
> ...



Wenn es beim Nachbarn landet kannst es wenigstens da abholen. Meine absolute Lieblingsgeschichte mit DHL ist immer noch die an der ich auch Urlaub nahm um einen Rahmen zu empfangen, nach ca 6h warten konnte ich von der Terrasse aus das DHL auto sehen. Voller Freude habe ich dann am Türöffner gewartet bis er klingelt. Nach ca.3 Minuten hörte ich den Kerl wieder wegfahren. Im Sendungsverlauf stand dann "es erfolgt ein 2. Zustellversuch". Der Kerl hatte keinen Bock mehr, ist ins Depot mit meinem Rahmen gefahren und hat das Paket am nächsten Tag mir auf die Terrasse geworfen. Beim auspacken hab ich dann ein verdrücktes Steuerrohr entdeckt, kein Wunder nachdem der Karton aussah als wäre er im Krieg gewesen... Retoure usw bis zur Neulieferung war dann in zackigen 16 Tagen erledigt.


----------



## Kero81 (24. Februar 2015)

DHL eben, da erlebt man Ding. Hatte nen Nachbar der war DJ und hatte mal Plakate herstellen lassen die ihm zugestellt wurden. Das Paket war so "Zerfleddert" das die Plakate alle an einer Seite eingerissen waren... Aber Egal, genug Offtopic. ;-) Freu mich für euch alle die bald ihre Tues zuhause stehen haben.


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (24. Februar 2015)

Spike777 schrieb:


> Wenn es beim Nachbarn landet kannst es wenigstens da abholen. Meine absolute Lieblingsgeschichte mit DHL ist immer noch die an der ich auch Urlaub nahm um einen Rahmen zu empfangen, nach ca 6h warten konnte ich von der Terrasse aus das DHL auto sehen. Voller Freude habe ich dann am Türöffner gewartet bis er klingelt. Nach ca.3 Minuten hörte ich den Kerl wieder wegfahren. Im Sendungsverlauf stand dann "es erfolgt ein 2. Zustellversuch". Der Kerl hatte keinen Bock mehr, ist ins Depot mit meinem Rahmen gefahren und hat das Paket am nächsten Tag mir auf die Terrasse geworfen. Beim auspacken hab ich dann ein verdrücktes Steuerrohr entdeckt, kein Wunder nachdem der Karton aussah als wäre er im Krieg gewesen... Retoure usw bis zur Neulieferung war dann in zackigen 16 Tagen erledigt.



Jetzt machst Du mir Angst! Aber YT muss die Dinger doch ordentlich versenden lassen, samt Versicherung und stabiler Kartonage, oder!? Am besten noch mit Legitimation!


----------



## -Tiger- (24. Februar 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> YT muss die Dinger doch ordentlich versenden lassen


...das Problem liegt nicht bei YT sondern bei DHL. Der Laden is einfach totaler Mist, null Service. Hab die letzten Tage erst wieder zwei Wochen nach nem Paket fahnden müssen (zum Glück nicht das mit dem Capra). Hotline hat keinen Plan oder es geht keiner ran, Mails werden sowieso nicht beantwortet. F*ck DHL   


Aber back to topic, bei mir im Wohnzimmer riechts seit eben nach Ziege 

bin dann mal zusammenbauen und ausprobieren...


----------



## DesertEagle (24. Februar 2015)

Heute hat der DHL-Mann geklingelt (an der richtigen Adresse) und nach Einwurf kleiner Münzen ein Tues AL dagelassen.    Dabei war die Lieferung bereits für Samstag angekündigt, ich musste das aber leider beruflich bedingt auf heute verschieben. Wenn man von oben in den Karton reinschaut, sieht's schon ganz gut aus, aber das Auspacken und genauere Anschauen steht noch aus. Ich drücke allen Wartenden die Daumen, dass die Lieferung schnell & reibungslos vonstatten geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 79er-Sickboy (24. Februar 2015)

Der jenige, der das erste Capra Pro hier postet gibt einen aus!


----------



## -Tiger- (24. Februar 2015)

Erster kurzer Rollout erfolgreich beendet  

Ist verdammt kalt und dunkel draußen, daher gabs nur ne kleine Runde übern Berg, zur Trailtauglichkeit kann ich daher noch nicht viel sagen. Bergauf läuft die Fuhre erfreulich locker, lenkt nur bissl nervös. Bergab wirds mit zunehmendem Tempo ruhiger und macht enorm Laune 

Ich freu mich schon auf den ersten Test bei Tageslicht im Dreck 



 

Ach ja... virtuelles Freibier für alle!


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (24. Februar 2015)

Congratulations and Cheers!


----------



## IcaroZero (24. Februar 2015)

Na dann, viel Spaß mit dem Hobel


----------



## olympia (24. Februar 2015)

-Tiger- schrieb:


> Erster kurzer Rollout erfolgreich beendet
> Ach ja... virtuelles Freibier für alle!



sieht gut aus, viel Spaß damit!
Welche Rahmengröße hast du denn jetzt genommen M oder L? Nach dem Auszug der Sattelstütze zu urteilen M,
 oder!?


----------



## -Tiger- (25. Februar 2015)

Is ein L. Ich hab lang rumüberlegt zwischen M und L, bin ca. 184, 88cm Schrittlänge. Hab dann u.a. mal ausgerechnet, wie hoch der Sattel in "Bergaufposition" kommt und mich letztendlich für L entschieden. Nach der ersten Testfahrt denke ich, das war die richtige Entscheidung.


----------



## olympia (25. Februar 2015)

-Tiger- schrieb:


> Is ein L. Ich hab lang rumüberlegt zwischen M und L, bin ca. 184, 88cm Schrittlänge. Hab dann u.a. mal ausgerechnet, wie hoch der Sattel in "Bergaufposition" kommt und mich letztendlich für L entschieden. Nach der ersten Testfahrt denke ich, das war die richtige Entscheidung.



oh oh, na hoffentlich bekomm ich da keine probleme :/
bin 190 mit Schrittlänge 90 und du hast sattelstütze schon so weit draußen!
bin jetz wieder ziemlich verunsichert ob das mit der größe noch vernünftig passt und aussieht :O


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (25. Februar 2015)

In der Regel sollte man das Bein auf einer Seite ja durchstrecken können, wenn das Pedal unten steht.

Aber meiner Meinung nach gilt das insbesondere nur für Rennräder, Marathon- und Tourenbikes, ggf. noch Allmountain.

Ab Enduro wirst Du dann automatisch mit der Sitzposition etwas tiefer auskommen müssen, insbesondere die größeren unter uns, da es kaum noch XL Rahmen ab dem Einsatzbereich gibt!

Ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber bei der Sitzposition würdest Du bei längeren Ausfahrten sicherlich irgendwann Rückenschmerzen bekommen, da Du im flachen Gelände bis leichter Steigung doch sehr gebeugt fährst.


----------



## -Tiger- (25. Februar 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber bei der Sitzposition würdest Du bei längeren Ausfahrten sicherlich irgendwann Rückenschmerzen bekommen


Rücken ist bei mir kein Problem, dafür bekomme ich bei zu tiefer Sitzposition bergauf Knieprobleme. Im Vergleich zu nem CC Bike hockt man auf dem Capra eh nicht wirklich gebeugt. Und auf Downhill Passagen kann man ja easy den Sattel absenken. Das passt schon so 

@olympia: Schrittlänge 90cm ist gerade mal 2cm mehr als bei mir, da seh ich keine Probleme. Kannst ja wenn die Länge der Karre nicht passt noch nen längeren Vorbau drantackern. Ich vermute aber mal, du kommst auch so klar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goetseb (25. Februar 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Ich lass mich gerne eines besseren belehren, aber bei der Sitzposition würdest Du bei längeren Ausfahrten sicherlich irgendwann Rückenschmerzen bekommen, da Du im flachen Gelände bis leichter Steigung doch sehr gebeugt fährst.



Ich habe die Beine auch "gestreckt" beim Enduro. Ich mache den Lenker höher. Wenn der Gabelschaft zu kurz ist oder ein steiler Vorbau noch zu wenig bringt, kann man so was nehmen:
https://www.bike-components.de/de/V...24&filter_manufacturer_id=205&order=price_asc

So hab ich maximale Tretkraft und etwas höheren Komfort. Bin knapp 1,90 und habe noch extra lange Beine (Sitzzwerg/Stehriese)

Gruß,
Seb


----------



## olympia (25. Februar 2015)

goetseb schrieb:


> So hab ich maximale Tretkraft und etwas höheren Komfort. Bin knapp 1,90 und habe noch extra lange Beine (Sitzzwerg/Stehriese)
> 
> Gruß,
> Seb



Haha..., Sitzzwerg/Stehriese bin ich auch 

Ich hoffe nur ihr behaltet Recht, das das mit der Größe passt!
Ich hab das ja schon überall öfters gefragt aber so richtig konnte mir keiner, der so ein langer Lulatsch ist, ein Erfahrungsbericht aus erster Hand geben der ein Capra fährt. 
Gibt's doch nicht das nur die "Kurzen oder Halblangen" die Böcke fahren"


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (25. Februar 2015)

2. Urlaubstag verbrannt und immer noch Cast Away @ DHL! 

Gottseidank hab ich einen sehr flexiblen und gutmütigen Arbeitgeber!

Meine Nerven liegen blank!

Laut DHL liegt der Fehler bei YT, da die Pakete als Standardsendung herausgegeben werden.
Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, ob man bei YT verschiedene Versandoptionen mitbuchen konnte, aber diese sind laut DHL insbesondere bei solchen Paketen unbedingt mitzubuchen!

Falls ich's verpennt habe, empfehle ich Euch unbedingt bei Eurer Bestellung die paar Euros mehr auszugeben! Erspart ne Menge Frust und Ärger!


----------



## -Tiger- (25. Februar 2015)

Is normal, dass DHL die Schuld bei den anderen sucht, ist immer so bei denen 

Versandoptionen hab ich auch keine gesehen auf der Seite, macht auch wenig Sinn. Meins und viele andere vorher sind ja auch angekommen, auch per DHL und auf dem Paket steht brav "Sperrgut". Ist ja nicht das erste Bike, was YT verschickt, ich denke, die wissen, wie man das richtig macht. Die Postler wollen dich vera**en...


----------



## Schepperbeppo (25. Februar 2015)

Mein capra wurde auch zu yt zurückgeschickt nachdem es schon im zielpostzentrum war. Dann war es 3 tage verschwunden. Weder yt noch die dhl konnte mir sagen wo es ist.... 3 tage drauf hab ich eine 2. Versandbestätigung bekommen und das rad hat es bis zu mir geschafft. Frag mich nicht was da schiefläuft....


----------



## doled (26. Februar 2015)

am 12.02.15 ein tues al comp bestellt und gestern bekommen 
leider bin ich selbst noch im ausland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 79er-Sickboy (26. Februar 2015)

Wer haftet eigentlich bei Warenverlust, wenn YT nur gemäß Standardpaket Bestimmungen an DHL übergibt!?

DHL erstattet max. 500€, ergo eine enorme Differenz zwischen Kaufpreis und Erstattung!


----------



## gernotkrinner (26. Februar 2015)

Das ist dann nicht dein Problem, sondern zwischen YT und DHL


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (26. Februar 2015)

Darf ich vorstellen! Meine unglaublich attraktive Bergzicke!

Bis auf den DHL Hickhack bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Auswahl.
Der Medium Rahmen ist dank der neuen Laufradgröße für meine 1,80 mtr. und 86 cm Schrittlänge genau maßgeschneidert, aber auch spitz auf Knopf.

Das BOS Fahrwerk fährt sich auf der Straße natürlich sehr hart, aber bei Beanspruchung ist es ruckzuck da!

Ich musste lediglich am Vorbau ein Weilchen rumbasteln, bis das Spiel aus dem Gabelschaft endlich abgestellt war. Mit den 3 Spacern hat es YT aber auch großzügig gemeint.

Den Lenker samt Vorbau tausche ich die Tage noch aus. Irgendwie finde ich die Teile nicht stimmig für das Bike.

Ein Manko hätte ich aber doch noch anzumerken.
Der Schaltzug am Unterrohr geht doch sehr knapp am Kettenblatt vorbei, bevor er in der Kettenstrebe verschwindet. Man hat die Wahl zwischen Lasso am Schaltwerk oder unterm Unterrohr. Da ich den Zug nicht selber kürzen möchte, muss ich wohl bei meinem Spezi mal betteln, ob der mir den etwas kürzt.

Ansonsten könnt Ihr Euch auf ein agiles, schluckfreudiges und wendiges Enduro freuen!
...., oder halt nen Tues! 

Rock'n'Roll


----------



## Jerryf (26. Februar 2015)

@sickboy
was willst du für einen vorbau u lenker draufmachen?
bin auch schon am überlegen beide zu tauschen sobald meine Ziege da ist. ebentuell würde mir ein schwarzer lenker besser zum bike gefallen.


----------



## exbonner (26. Februar 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Darf ich vorstellen! Meine unglaublich attraktive Bergzicke!
> 
> Bis auf den DHL Hickhack bin ich sehr zufrieden mit meiner Auswahl.
> Der Medium Rahmen ist dank der neuen Laufradgröße für meine 1,80 mtr. und 86 cm Schrittlänge genau maßgeschneidert, aber auch spitz auf Knopf.
> ...



Glückwunsch...sieht klassr aus in blau. Ich melde mich mal für Deinen Lenker und Vorbau  an


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (26. Februar 2015)

Die Spank Edition vom Bearclaw passt eigentlich ganz gut zum blauen Capra.
Hab sie derzeit noch auf dem Status installiert. Den 30er Vorbau tausche ich dann aber gegen eine längere Variante. Kleiner 50mm ist beim Medium doch etwas eng!


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (26. Februar 2015)

....und dazu noch die passenden Decals


----------



## Stilo20v (1. März 2015)

Yeahhhh,
meins ist gestern auch gekommen


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (1. März 2015)

Na dann raus mit Dir & viel Spaß beim ersten Ride!


----------



## dominik-deluxe (1. März 2015)

Meins ist auch am Freitag gekommen. Passt alles wie angegossen. Vorbau und Lenker finde ich auch gut, tauschen wollte ich bevor ich es hatte jetzt nicht mehr so dringend. Gewogen 13,4Kg incl Pedale.



79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Ein Manko hätte ich aber doch noch anzumerken.
> Der Schaltzug am Unterrohr geht doch sehr knapp am Kettenblatt vorbei, bevor er in der Kettenstrebe verschwindet. Man hat die Wahl zwischen Lasso am Schaltwerk oder unterm Unterrohr. Da ich den Zug nicht selber kürzen möchte, muss ich wohl bei meinem Spezi mal betteln, ob der mir den etwas kürzt.



dem kann ich mich nur anschließen sowie auch, dass der sitz des Schaltzuges in der Kettenstrebe nicht gesichert ist und sich darin bewegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karni1 (1. März 2015)

Geil, Geil, Geil!!!
Alles super gut!
Am 31.1 bestellt mit Liefertermin 9.KW, am 12.2 Bestellbestättigung bekommen, Paketankündigung am 24.2, Lieferung am 25.02 durch DHL!
Mein Capra war gut verpackt, schnell zusammen geschraubt, ein paar Setup-Einstellungen und schon war der lang ersehnte Ausritt gekommen.
Ich bin begeistert, des Rädla fährt sich super - Berg nauf und sowieso den Trail runter. Großes Kompliment an YT - Super Organisation, Super geiles Enduro!


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (1. März 2015)

Very nice das Pro Race! Glückwunsch!

Hab mein Pro heute auch nochmal mit kleiner Fotostrecke im Wald bewegt.

Es war....., ach findet es doch selbst heraus!


----------



## IcaroZero (2. März 2015)

Also ich finde Deine Linker/Vorbau-Kombi passt da prima rein. Das Original find ich nicht so stimmig.


----------



## Spike777 (3. März 2015)

Setz mich hier jetzt auch mal dazu, zum Einstand


----------



## Swenio (3. März 2015)

Na seht ihr... Nachdem so viel befürchtet wurde und Skepsis hier im Fred herrschte, sind doch alle am Ende glücklich... Und ich als einer der ersten Ziegenhirten dieser Erde freue mich über jede Menge neuer capraweggefährten 

Übrigens sieht das Blau schweine geil aus...


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (4. März 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Glückwunsch...sieht klassr aus in blau. Ich melde mich mal für Deinen Lenker und Vorbau  an




Renthal Lenker im Set mit dem Vorbau sind bereit für einen Verkauf!


----------



## gernotkrinner (4. März 2015)

Da stand Blödsinn


----------



## exbonner (4. März 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Renthal Lenker im Set mit dem Vorbau sind bereit für einen Verkauf!


Sag an...hab Interesse


----------



## the_duke (4. März 2015)

heute überraschend  gekommen, lt yt wäre es erst am 11.3 versendet worden.

Die Ziege hat etwas Winterspeck 14,3kg ohne Pedale in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swenio (4. März 2015)

Also in live und im Sonnenlicht sehen die Farben definitiv alle besser aus als auf der hompage... 

Echt Hammer geil ...


----------



## TheGoOn (4. März 2015)

the_duke schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 365935 Anhang anzeigen 365936
> heute überraschend  gekommen, lt yt wäre es erst am 11.3 versendet worden.
> 
> Die Ziege hat etwas Winterspeck 14,3kg ohne Pedale in L



Oh das hört sich ja nice an. Werd am Freitag nach Forchheim gehen und meines bestellen. Hoffentlich kommts dann auch früher


----------



## CaZper (5. März 2015)

Meins steht seit dem 27.02.15 auf 40% bei DHL


----------



## Jerryf (5. März 2015)

Mein neues Zicklein auf dem Weinbiet. Am 16.02 gezeugt, heute die Welt erblickt ;-)
13,6kg in Größe M. Griffe auf Ergon GE1 getauscht, Kool Stop Beläge drin, Tubeless Umbau folgt.


----------



## CaZper (6. März 2015)

Ich bin auch raus, endlich ist es da  
Fährt sich super!!!!


----------



## the_duke (6. März 2015)

Na super, habe am Mittwoch den Dämpfer abgestimmt und als ich mich heute aufs Bike setzte sackt der Dämpfer durch...
Wird wohl so schnell nichts mit der ersten Ausfahrt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## exbonner (6. März 2015)

Grad die Versandbestätigung für das Tues bekommen. Lieferung morgen  jetzt mal schnell zur Bank und Kohle holen.


----------



## exbonner (7. März 2015)

Und da ist der Bock...sehr geil


----------



## Biebsch78 (7. März 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Und da ist der Bock...sehr geil


Viel Spaß!


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (7. März 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Sag an...hab Interesse



Nen "Huni"!


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (7. März 2015)

exbonner schrieb:


> Sag an...hab Interesse



Meld Dich mal bei uns!

https://www.facebook.com/Bergischcolumbia


----------



## TheGoOn (7. März 2015)

Sodele ... jetzt kann ich mich auch unter die Wartenden für ein CAPRA CF Comp 2 L mischen.

Ich freu mich


----------



## exbonner (7. März 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Meld Dich mal bei uns!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/Bergischcolumbia


Ach, Ihr seid das...hatte ich letzte Woche schon gesehen. Ich melde mich.


----------



## olligpunkt (11. März 2015)

Ist es normal dass unter meinen Bestellungen der Status auf noch nicht bearbeitet steht? Hab schon bezahlt und auch Bezahlbestätigung per Mail bekommen. 
Wie ist das bei euch?


----------



## mc83 (11. März 2015)

Bei mir auch, mach dir keine Gedanken.
Gruß


----------



## blende13 (11. März 2015)

@olligpunkt 
Mein Capra steht nun seit einer Woche in meinem Stall und der Lieferstatus ist immer noch "noch nicht bearbeitet".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olligpunkt (11. März 2015)

Ok. Danke. Beruhigt mich bissl


----------



## TheGoOn (12. März 2015)

Ah super. Selbe Spiel bei mir


----------



## KILLTROY (12. März 2015)

Bei mir ist das auch so....


----------



## TheGoOn (12. März 2015)

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob ich mich freuen oder heulen soll. Es kann morgen angeliefert werden. Ich bin aber das ganze WE und auch Montag noch im Ausland. Und wenn es dann daheim rumsteht bin ich zu nervös und kann an nichts anderes denken


----------



## MTBKompase (12. März 2015)

Bei mir war versanddatum 18.03 angesetzt 
Es ist bereits unterwegs und diese Woche noch da. 
Capra Al2


----------



## mc83 (13. März 2015)

Klingt super!
Bitte gleich abwiegen und Bilder posten.
Welche Größe hat dein Bike?

Lg


----------



## MTBKompase (13. März 2015)

M


----------



## Pinzgauner (13. März 2015)

Ja bitte unbedingt ein paar Fotos posten!


----------



## Skydiver81 (13. März 2015)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Bei mir ist das auch so....


Bei mir ist es auch so, wenigstens die Anzahlung könnten sie dort eintragen als eingegangen oder so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jacoul (13. März 2015)

Ich wurde nun auch endlich fürs warten belohnt und hab mein erstes Fully daheim stehen =) is ein AL2 geworden.

Da das auch mein erstes Bike ist, dass ich selbst zusammenbauen muss hab ich noch ne kleine Frage bei der mir vll jmd. helfen kann.^^
Versteht mich ned falsch ich bin handwerklich ned unbegabt aber bis jetzt hab ich nur an Motorrädern geschraubt und es is vll doch
ein wenig anders^^. Und zwar frag ich mich ob es  möglich ist das Hinterrad "falsch" einzubauen. Denn meins läuft verdammt unnrund und schleift auch teilweise rechts an der Kettenschiene. Die Bremsscheibe läuft optisch noch rund durch den Bremssattel. Bin ich einfach zu doof
oder hat die neue Felge leider schon nen Achter? Poste auch noch schnell ein Video davon  (und natürlich 1-2 Bilder  )

Ansonsten ist ja außer Räder und Lenker einbauen sowie Schaltung einstellen erstmal nichts zu machen oder? Ich meine am Fahrwerk oder so? Außer evtl. die Gabel aufpumpen? Is es PlugnPlay möglich die Vorderradbremse von links nach rechts zu verlegen, sprich einfach die Leitungen am Lenker zu tauschen?


----------



## Jacoul (13. März 2015)

Hier die bilder

und link zum video mim hinterad

http://www.vidup.de/v/Ijtu3/


----------



## mc83 (13. März 2015)

Bitte abwiegen. Ist das ein M?
Wegen der Bremsen: ich glaube nicht, dass die Bremshebel der Guide beidseitig funktionieren. Bei meiner Code hatte das funktioniert. Ansonsten muss der Schlauch umgetauscht werden und neu entlüften.

Ich kenn aber die Guide (noch) nicht.

Lg


----------



## Jacoul (13. März 2015)

ja mein gedanke war auch einfach die leitungen oben zu tauschen, hebel sind unterschiedlich.

hat sich jemand das video wegen dem hinterrad angeschaut? das bereitet mir am meisten bauchschmerzen

gewicht laut 20 jahre alter analogen waage in größe M 14,5kg... ohne gewähr^^


----------



## MTBKompase (13. März 2015)

Das Bike sieht einfach sooo mega geil aus! 
Ich kann den Paketdienst morgen kaum erwarten...


----------



## mc83 (14. März 2015)

Zum Video: unter dem Link sehe ich kein Video. Weiß nicht, obs am Handy liegt?

Es kann schon sein, dass der Reifen nicht richtig auf der Felge aufgezogen ist und somit einen Höhen und Seitenschlag hat.
Bewegt sich die Felge am Felgenhorn (Bereich Bremsflanken von Seitenzugbremsen)? Wenn due einen Schlag hat, würde ich yt kontaktieren, wenn nur der Reifen nicht rund läuft, dann den probieren auszurichten (mit beiden Händen).

Die Gabel und der Dämpfer muß noch auf dein Gewicht eingestellt werden (Sag).


Die 14,5kg mit Pedale oder ohne?
Sind die Aufkleber überlackiert?

Das Bike sieht echt cool aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jacoul (14. März 2015)

gewicht ist mit pedale gemessen. aber wie gesagt verlasst euch da ned drauf  ich versuch mal mit dem reifen bzw. mess mal an der felge.


----------



## MTBKompase (14. März 2015)

Liegt bei dem Capra ein Heft bei, wie man die Gabel und den Dämpfer einstellt?


----------



## Jacoul (14. März 2015)

ja ist dabei. ebenso wie n döschen hydrauliköl, 2 spritzen, n werkzeug des ich ned kenne^^

bei mir wars übrigens zum glück nur der reifen. fahrrad hab ich jetzt bei meinem mechaniker weil er mir gleich noch die bremsleitungen oben tauscht. mittwoch ist dann der erste rollout =)


----------



## MTBKompase (14. März 2015)

Al2 ist da und aufgebaut 
(mit unboxing Video ^^)
Geh jetzt mal eine Runde fahren  ;(


----------



## MTBKompase (14. März 2015)




----------



## olympia (14. März 2015)

MTBKompase schrieb:


> Al2 ist da und aufgebaut
> (mit unboxing Video ^^)
> Geh jetzt mal eine Runde fahren  ;(



wo ist das video? 

und
viel spaß


----------



## MTBKompase (14. März 2015)

So jetzt die versprochenen Bilder, der erste Eindruck und noch ein unboxing Video.

Zunächst mal muss ich betonen, dass es echt mega aussieht 

Kurz zu dem Video. Man sieht leider nicht all zu viel von der Ziege. Liegt einfach an den möglichen Kamerapositionsmöglichkeiten 

Dann eine kurze Frage:
Kann mir jemand sagen, was das hier ist?



Die Geometrie (hier Oberrohr, Steuerrohr etc.) sagt mir wirklich sehr zu. Ich hatte erst etwas bedenken, da ich mal auf einem Wicked sahs und ich das Gefühl hatte, dass der Lenker doch recht weit unten ist. Hier keine Spur davon. 
Gefahren bin ich jetzt erst einmal mit den Werkseinstellungen des Fahrwerkes (bis auf Reboundeinstellung), da der Sag weitestgehend erst einmal gepasst hat.
Jetzt zur Fahrt! 
Also die Ziege geht echt vorwärts wie blöde! Hätte ich echt nicht erwartet... Ich habe jetzt nur das Cannondal Jekyll als Vergleich und nach meinen bisherigen Gefühl geht es genauso gut, wenn nicht sogar etwas besser voran.  
Zum Fahrwerk kann ich jetzt erstmal nichts weiter sagen, da ich, wie oben schon erwähnt, noch nix eingestellt habe und mit derartigen Fahrwerken noch keine Erfahrung habe. Ich kann nur sagen, dass die Geometrie wirklich sehr antriebsneutral ist!!!!! Im sitzen hat sich beim strampeln so gut wie nix bewegt. Einzig der Dämpfer hat auf Grund des Untergrunds sich leicht bewegt. 
Wodurch ich zum Uphill-Verhalten komme. Es ist kein Ding! Erstens auf Grund der Geo und da man die Kompression an Gabel und Dämpfer einstellen kann, kann man fast wie auf einem Hardtail hinauf strampeln.
Zum Downhill-Verhalten kann ich nicht all zuviel sagen, da es heute im Wald sehr dunkel war und ich dementsprechend vorsichtig fahren musste. Aber das kennt eh vom Capra schon jeder  Es macht auf jeden Fall mega Spaß!! Und es lässt sich soooo unglaublich leicht in die Lüfte entführen 

Das Einzige, was mich stört, sind die Reifen. Sobald das Geld nachgewachsen ist, kommen die High Roller raus! Ich kann nur von den jetzigen Bedingungen ausgehen (alles nass)....Extrem hoher Rollwiderstand und auf feuchtem Waldboden/Schlamm und feuchten Wurzeln versagen sie total! Von Grip keine Spur 

Die Bremsen muss ich mir morgen bei Tageslicht auch nochmal anschauen, da sie im stehen ohne Probleme laufen, aber unterwegs recht viel.... 

Ansonsten freue ich mich wie ein Schnitzel, dass ich meine Monster-Ziege nach sehr langen 10 Monaten endlich unterm hintern habe 

Ich habe eine M. 
Infos zum Gewicht werde ich morgen noch nachreichen 


 

 

 

 

 

Morgen wird geputzt 

Ich freue mich auch natürlich mit allen noch Wartenden 

Video folgt in kurz (langsames Internet ^^)


----------



## flo_ba (15. März 2015)

Langsam wird es wirklich Zeit für die Auslieferung der AL 1 
Sehen ja durchweg alle sehr nice aus, da hat YT wirklich einen guten Job gemacht! Wie sieht es denn bezüglich Folierung aus? Ist werkseits etwas drauf oder muss man selbst ran?


----------



## MTBKompase (15. März 2015)

Wenn du Schutzfolien meinst...bei meinem nicht.
Ich habe selber ans Unterrohr und an die Sitzstrebe etwas ran gemacht


----------



## blende13 (17. März 2015)

Bei meinem Capra Pro war nur an der Sitzstrebe Schutzfolie angebracht.
Email mit Fotos an YT und mir wurde die Folie für das Unterrohr, Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr zugeschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheGoOn (18. März 2015)

Ich bin hier ma raus gerade von der ersten Runde zurück gekommen


----------



## mogjo53 (19. März 2015)

Und ich geselle mich jetzt hier zu euch....hab ne Carpa AL1 in der Größe M bestellt. Lieferung ist aber leider erst ende Juli 
Mal sehen was in der Bestellbestätigung drinne steht.


----------



## goetseb (19. März 2015)

Hallo,

wie funktioniert das mit der Nachnahme? Laut DHL gibt es ein Maximum von 3500 Euro. Was ist aber, wenn das Rad mehr kostet?
Danke,
Seb


----------



## MTBKompase (19. März 2015)

Dann musst du den Rest vorher schon überweisen 
Sozusagen als Anzahlung


----------



## Skydiver81 (19. März 2015)

hat jemand eigentlich mal eine Bestätigung der Anzahlung bekommen??


----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (20. März 2015)

Ich darf mich jetzt auch hier einreihen 
Capra AL1 in L wurde gestern bestellt und für KW32 angekündigt.


----------



## flo_ba (20. März 2015)

DiscoBlumentopf schrieb:


> Ich darf mich jetzt auch hier einreihen
> Capra AL1 in L wurde gestern bestellt und für KW32 angekündigt.



Doch keine Probefahrt vorab 
Definitiv die richtige Entscheidung, du wirst ordentlich Spass haben mit dem Hobel!


----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (20. März 2015)

Die Probefahrt würde ich schon noch gerne machen. 
Ich wollte nur nicht noch länger als August warten, daher hab ich's schon mal bestellt


----------



## KILLTROY (22. März 2015)

Capra gibt es jetzt auch Bio und in XXS  GG spass muss sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Whitty (24. März 2015)

So Capra AL1 in M bestellt... KW32


----------



## KILLTROY (24. März 2015)

Whitty schrieb:


> So Capra AL1 in M bestellt... KW32


Ich leide mit dir :/


----------



## Pinzgauner (25. März 2015)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1802624?in=set

Mein AL1 ist da! Lauräder wurden schon getauscht (EX471). Remote Hebel auf der falschen Seite muss ich noch fixen (oder soll ich reklamieren)

Fühlt sich beim rumrollen schon recht gwohnt (also geil) an (vorher Speci SX Trail).


----------



## IcaroZero (25. März 2015)

Oh geil


----------



## olympia (25. März 2015)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Oh geil



das ist ja wirklich geil, welche KW hattest ursprünglich?


----------



## dusiema (25. März 2015)

Cool, das will ich auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IcaroZero (25. März 2015)

olympia schrieb:


> das ist ja wirklich geil, welche KW hattest ursprünglich?



Eigentlich KW16.

Gut, dass ich das mit den Kohlen schon erledigt hatte. Da wollte ich eigentlich erst noch warten.


----------



## KILLTROY (25. März 2015)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Eigentlich KW16.
> 
> Gut, dass ich das mit den Kohlen schon erledigt hatte. Da wollte ich eigentlich erst noch warten.


Du glücklicher hoffe das meines auch früher kommt KW24


----------



## mc83 (25. März 2015)

Und ich mit KW13 hab noch keine Infos erhalten 

Welche Rahmengröße hast du?


----------



## Maddin M. (25. März 2015)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Oh geil


Welches hast du denn bestellt? Zufällig, so wie ich ebenso mit KW16, das blaue Cf Pro in L?


----------



## IcaroZero (25. März 2015)

Jepp, CF Pro blau in "L"


----------



## Maddin M. (25. März 2015)

Oha! Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und meines kommt auch schon früher! Ich werd schon langsam nervös und wuschig... hehe


----------



## olympia (25. März 2015)

na Super  
ich auch KW16, zwar Pro Race aber vielleicht geht da auch was früher.
die Spannung steigt merklich!


----------



## IcaroZero (25. März 2015)

Hehe, kann es sein, dass morgen einige auf der Arbeit nix gebacken bekommen, weil sie alle 5 Minuten ihr E-Mail-Postfach nach YT-Nachrichten checken müssen? 

Ich aber auch, es müsste dann ja demnächst die Versandbestätigung kommen....


----------



## IcaroZero (27. März 2015)

Spannung...

Allerdings auf Montag verschoben. Habs auf die Arbeit schicken lassen, und da kommt die Post Samstag in der Regel nicht, weil die wissen, dass an dem Tag keiner da ist. Mit ner Dose Bier und Klappstuhl vor die Tür setzen und warten wäre vermutlich sinnlos.


----------



## IcaroZero (30. März 2015)

Angekommen  http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-industries-capra-27-5.732961/page-27#post-12821544


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (1. April 2015)

Hat jemand schon eine email bekommen für das Tues carbon?


----------



## goetseb (2. April 2015)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon eine email bekommen für das Tues carbon?


Leider nein.


----------



## Skydiver81 (2. April 2015)

yt hat die preise angehoben!!


----------



## KILLTROY (2. April 2015)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> yt hat die preise angehoben!!


Im schnitt 100€ :/


----------



## goetseb (2. April 2015)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> yt hat die preise angehoben!!


gut für die Preise der Gebrauchträder ;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. April 2015)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> yt hat die preise angehoben!!


 
Kein Wunder bei dem schlechten Geldwert aktuell


----------



## olligpunkt (2. April 2015)

Heute früh hat ohne eine Ankündigung der gelbe Osterhasi geklingelt u ein großes YT Paket gebracht. 
Bestellt hatte ich am 16.02. mit Liefertermin KW15. Comp1 weiß in Größe M. Bis jetzt alles bestens. 
Lustig finde ich ja die Tatsache, dass die Bikes ca 2km Luftlinie von hier montiert werden und dann noch ne Schleife über DHL bei Erfurt drehen bis sie hier ankommen 
Aber egal.


----------



## KILLTROY (2. April 2015)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Heute früh hat ohne eine Ankündigung der gelbe Osterhasi geklingelt u ein großes YT Paket gebracht.
> Bestellt hatte ich am 16.02. mit Liefertermin KW15. Comp1 weiß in Größe M. Bis jetzt alles bestens.
> Lustig finde ich ja die Tatsache, dass die Bikes ca 2km Luftlinie von hier montiert werden und dann noch ne Schleife über DHL bei Erfurt drehen bis sie hier ankommen
> Aber egal.


Bremsscheiben ned vergessen GG


----------



## olligpunkt (2. April 2015)

Vergess ich schon nicht. Sind bestellt. Hab die Guide direkt gegen Saint getauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goetseb (3. April 2015)

olligpunkt schrieb:


> Vergess ich schon nicht. Sind bestellt. Hab die Guide direkt gegen Saint getauscht.


Hi, warum?
Habe an nem anderen Bike auch die Saint, aber die neuen Guide haben doch um einiges mehr Bremskraft?
Hast Du die Guide ausprobiert?
Bin auch am über legen.
Danke,
Seb


----------



## olligpunkt (4. April 2015)

Hab die Guide nie ausprobiert, direkt neu demontiert. 
Ich bin Shimano gewöhnt. Hab bisher nie was anderes gefahren und hab's auch am Zweitbike. Werkzeug u Erfahrung dafür ist auch genug da. 
Eigentlich eher weil ich nicht noch was anderes wollte u von Shimano überzeugt bin. 
Kann mir nicht vorstellen das die Guide besser sein soll. Wenn es doch so ist, wird mir die Saint trotzdem reichen. Meine Meinung dazu


----------



## gernotkrinner (4. April 2015)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Im schnitt 100€ :/


Das Tues CF kostet jetzt 300! Euro mehr!


----------



## gernotkrinner (6. April 2015)

goetseb schrieb:


> Leider nein.


Wann sollten denn die ersten Tues Cf ausgeliefert werden?


----------



## goetseb (7. April 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Wann sollten denn die ersten Tues Cf ausgeliefert werden?


Ich habe 28.4 gesagt bekommen für das blaue in L


----------



## Skydiver81 (7. April 2015)

goetseb schrieb:


> Ich habe 28.4 gesagt bekommen für das blaue in L



Bei mir auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (7. April 2015)

Gut, meins ist auch für KW18 geplant. Dann war ich doch einer der ersten! Dann hoffen wir einmal dass es zu keinen Lieferverzögerungen kommt...


----------



## gernotkrinner (10. April 2015)

Steht bei euch in der Bestellhistory auch “Bestellung wurde noch nicht bearbeitet“?


----------



## IcaroZero (10. April 2015)

Ja, das ist nicht so aktuell. Ich hab meins schon zwei Wochen, und online steht immer noch "In Bearbeitung".


----------



## BoZzi-26 (10. April 2015)

Heute TUES AL Schwarz in M Bestellt  jetzt warten bis zum 27.5  :-(

Bestellbestätigung jetzt nur noch auf die Auftragsbestätigung  warten hihi



Die bestätigung ist da Vorraussichtliche Lieferzeit 22 Kalenderwoche mit eventuellem verzug ich freu mich so was von bolle


----------



## goetseb (11. April 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Steht bei euch in der Bestellhistory auch “Bestellung wurde noch nicht bearbeitet“?



Steht sogar von meiner Bestellung von 2011 da


----------



## goetseb (11. April 2015)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Ja, das ist nicht so aktuell. Ich hab meins schon zwei Wochen, und online steht immer noch "In Bearbeitung".


Icaro0, bist schon mal in Mehring geflogen?


----------



## IcaroZero (11. April 2015)

goetseb schrieb:


> Icaro0, bist schon mal in Mehring geflogen?



Ja, bzw. nebenan in Riol rausgehüpft.


----------



## goetseb (11. April 2015)

IcaroZero schrieb:


> Ja, bzw. nebenan in Riol rausgehüp]


Sehr cool! Denke, das sieht man auch auf Deinem Video? Fahre mit dem Bike an der Startrampe vorbei, wenn ich zu den Freeridetrails fahr. Hab früher GS gemacht, Bike ist halt wetterunabhängiger...


----------



## IcaroZero (11. April 2015)

goetseb schrieb:


> ..., Bike ist halt wetterunabhängiger...



Naja, Gelände haben wir hier genug. Selten wo's länger mal Pause wegen Mistwetter hat. Und auf Biken im Regen bin ich auch nicht wirklich scharf. Und in Mehring hättste ja alles direkt vor Ort.
Aber stimmt schon, Wetter fürs Wochenende oder den Urlaub checken ist wie Kontoauszüge holen am Monatsende


----------



## olympia (13. April 2015)

Sooo.... Tag 1 der Kalenderwoche 16 (meiner Lieferwoche) ist rum, 5 Tage bleiben noch!
Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen und hoffe das YT das schafft :O


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maddin M. (13. April 2015)

olympia schrieb:


> Sooo.... Tag 1 der Kalenderwoche 16 (meiner Lieferwoche) ist rum, 5 Tage bleiben noch!
> Bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen und hoffe das YT das schafft :O


Ich unterschreibe das einfach mal so!


----------



## Spike777 (13. April 2015)

Hat jemand ein Capra was für KW 15 angekündigt war letzte Woche bekommen?? Ich warte immer noch sehnsüchtig...


----------



## Maddin M. (16. April 2015)

Hmmmm, bis jetzt leider noch keine Versandmitteilung. Bin gespannt, ob das diese Woche noch etwas wird für die KW16 Capras...


----------



## goetseb (16. April 2015)

KW15?

YT anrufen, nachfragen


----------



## Maddin M. (16. April 2015)

Nee, ein Capra Pro Cf in blau für KW16. Wenn bis Fr nichts kommt, werde ich bei Yt mal nachhaken.


----------



## olympia (16. April 2015)

Habe vorhin angerufen, es gibt wohl "kleine" Verzögerungen seitens der Zulieferer :/
Sie hoffen das es die Woche noch raus geht aber spätestens nächste.
Hoffe es ist nicht nur ein vertrösten!
Ärgerlich ist, dass ich die Woche schön frei hatte und nächste Woche wieder am arbeiten bin :/


----------



## Maddin M. (16. April 2015)

@olympia

Danke für die Info. Da kann ich mir den Anruf ja sparen. Heißt also, abwarten und Tee trinken (und das alte Bike sanft und gebührend verabschieden, hehe)!


----------



## BoZzi-26 (16. April 2015)

Huh habe mich doch Entschieden wird nicht das Tues Al in M :-(

Sondern das Tues CF Pro in Blau  

Ich konnte es net  ich konnte net anders xD Bitte nicht erschlagen


----------



## Maddin M. (17. April 2015)

Gerade habe ich per Email nach vorheriger Anfrage die Info bekommen, dass mein KW16 Capra CF Pro in blau unterwegs ist. Auf Grund des DHL-Streiks wird das Paket aber wohl erst Anfang nächster Woche ankommen, so wie es aussieht. Passt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olympia (17. April 2015)

Ich wünschte das gleiche vermelden zu können 
Aber freu mich für dich und warte weiter!


----------



## Maddin M. (17. April 2015)

Ruhig bleiben... Kann sich ja nur um wenige Tage handeln. Drück die Daumen, dass du dich auch bald auf die Ziege setzen kannst. Meine wird laut Sendungsverfolgung wohl doch schon morgen geliefert. Wochenende ist gerettet!!


----------



## olympia (17. April 2015)

Maddin M. schrieb:


> Ruhig bleiben... Kann sich ja nur um wenige Tage handeln. Drück die Daumen, dass du dich auch bald auf die Ziege setzen kannst. Meine wird laut Sendungsverfolgung wohl doch schon morgen geliefert. Wochenende ist gerettet!!



Genial  da bin ich direkt wieder n'bissl neidisch! 
Dann berichte mal gleich wie die Zicke sich so anfühlt.
Viel Spaß


----------



## roughneck87 (20. April 2015)

Hallo olympia, und gab es schon eine Reaktion seiten YT. Ich habe damals bei der Bestellung meines Capras eine Email bekommen, warum und wie lange es sich verzögert. Ich bin ebenfalls unter den Leidenden und warte auch auf ein Tues CF allerdings auf KW 18 angekündigt.

Viele Grüße.


----------



## olympia (20. April 2015)

roughneck87 schrieb:


> Hallo olympia, und gab es schon eine Reaktion seiten YT. Ich habe damals bei der Bestellung meines Capras eine Email bekommen, warum und wie lange es sich verzögert. Ich bin ebenfalls unter den Leidenden und warte auch auf ein Tues CF allerdings auf KW 18 angekündigt.
> 
> Viele Grüße.



Nein, bis jetzt noch nix! Werde auch langsam aber sicher sehr ungeduldig 
Zumal ich eine Email vor ca. 2 Wochen bekommen habe das es sich mit den mitbestellten Pedalen verzögert aber das Bike "pünktlich" kommt! 
Ok, mal sehn ob was in dieser Woche passiert, heute ist jedenfalls schon mal rum


----------



## Maddin M. (20. April 2015)

Meines kam heute an! Habe aber auch ohne Pedale bestellt.

Kommt in Echt nochmal viel geiler rüber! Jetzt heißt es erstmal Rahmen mit Schutzfolie abkleben und restlichen Kleinkram erledigen. Hoffe, dass ich am Wochenende die Ziege zum ersten Mal ausfahren kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olympia (20. April 2015)

Upps 
und soeben kam die Mail mit der Sendungsverfolgung 
Also alles wird gut und ich will nix gesagt haben!
Jetzt werd ich wohl nicht mehr schlafen können.


----------



## gernotkrinner (22. April 2015)

Hat schon wer etwas gehört ob die ersten tues cf pünktlich rausgehen werden?


----------



## Skydiver81 (22. April 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Hat schon wer etwas gehört ob die ersten tues cf pünktlich rausgehen werden?



leider noch nicht, ruf fünf mal am tag meine email ab


----------



## goetseb (23. April 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Hat schon wer etwas gehört ob die ersten tues cf pünktlich rausgehen werden?



Leider nein


----------



## olympia (23. April 2015)

Jetz haben sie sich aber selbst übertroffen, 
gestern kam das Bike fast pünktlich will ich mal sagen und dazu auch noch ein kleines Paket mit den später angekündigten Pedalen! 
Super Job YT, Danke

Und was ich dann aus dem Karton geholt habe, Hammer kann ich nur sagen!
Bin dann mal hier raus, allen wartenden viel Vorfreude!
Alles andere wie erster Fahrbericht usw., im Capra Thread.


----------



## Skydiver81 (25. April 2015)

Hat jemand schon eine email bekommen oder sein tues cf?? erste im netzt gefunden 

http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...m-45-cm-27,5-er/312605450-217-6901?ref=search


----------



## gernotkrinner (25. April 2015)

6000 Euro! So ein .....


----------



## goetseb (25. April 2015)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> Hat jemand schon eine email bekommen oder sein tues cf?? erste im netzt gefunden
> 
> http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeig...m-45-cm-27,5-er/312605450-217-6901?ref=search


Denke nicht, das er es schon hat. Leerverkauf quasi.


----------



## gernotkrinner (25. April 2015)

Vielleicht sollte man einmal anrufen und sagen dass man in 15 min zwecks Besichtigung da ist...


----------



## Skydiver81 (25. April 2015)

hatte ihn angeschrienen, bike geht Montag raus, da hat jemand schon eine anzahlung gemacht...aber mal im ernst, wer zahlt 6000€ für die Kiste???????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (25. April 2015)

1. Find ich das komisch, weil ich noch nicht gehört habe dass auch nur ein Tues CF verschickt worden ist. Und 2. würde ich lieber 2 Monate warten (mehr sind es im Moment nicht) als dass ich 2000 euro zu viel zahlen würde. Sehr komisch das ganze...


----------



## Skydiver81 (25. April 2015)

geb meins auch ab wenn mir einer 6000€ dahin legt


----------



## roughneck87 (27. April 2015)

Echt verrückt, ich hätte jetzt 4.500 € verstanden aber 6.000 € das bringt mich doch zum Schmunzeln. Also ich hab noch keine Email bezüglich Lieferung bekommen. Aber diese Woche sollte es angeblich soweit sein. Wenn Ihr was bekommt könnt ja mal Meldung machen. Viele Grüße.


----------



## gernotkrinner (27. April 2015)

Ich hab auch noch nix bekommen. Vielleicht sollte ich anrufen und nachfragen. Kw 18 ist ja schon bald vorbei! ;-)


----------



## goetseb (27. April 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Ich hab auch noch nix bekommen. Vielleicht sollte ich anrufen und nachfragen. Kw 18 ist ja schon bald vorbei! ;-)


Habe gerade mal eine eMail geschickt und angefragt


----------



## storchi123 (27. April 2015)

und was sagens?


----------



## goetseb (27. April 2015)

storchi123 schrieb:


> und was sagens?


No nix


----------



## extratrocken (28. April 2015)

Ich habe schon zwei mal angerufen und wurde vertröstet. Mein avisierter Liefertermin war Ende KW16(!). Genaues soll angeblich spätestens heute an die Betroffenen per email rausgehen. So hieß es aber auch schon letzte Woche. Bin schon etwas frustriert und fürchte dass es länger dauert.


----------



## roughneck87 (28. April 2015)

Du wartest auf ein Tues oder Capra???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEMO4ever (28. April 2015)

An alle die noch aufm capra warten: mein bike sollte ursprünglich kw 16 rausgehen, wurde mehrmals am Telefon vertröstet dass es ja bald kommen wird (wie user extratrocken auch auf eine email gewartet, natürlich nix gekommen)
Heute kw 18 einen Anruf bekommen: Zitat: " Sie haben mehr bikes angeboten als sie eigentlich herstellen können (angeblich nach einem Fehler im service), ich müsste jetzt bis kw 25 auf mein bike warten." (einfach mal 9 Wochen mehr)

Für mich wars  des jetzt mit yt. Habs sofort storniert (einfach ne Frechheit so mit nem kunden umzugehen)

Falls jemanden interessiert: haben mir angeboten 100 € + Versand zu erstatten für die "Unannehmlichkeit"


----------



## extratrocken (28. April 2015)

roughneck87 schrieb:


> Du wartest auf ein Tues oder Capra???


Capra.


----------



## extratrocken (28. April 2015)

DEMO4ever schrieb:


> An alle die noch aufm capra warten: mein bike sollte ursprünglich kw 16 rausgehen, wurde mehrmals am Telefon vertröstet dass es ja bald kommen wird (wie user extratrocken auch auf eine email gewartet, natürlich nix gekommen)
> Heute kw 18 einen Anruf bekommen: Zitat: " Sie haben mehr bikes angeboten als sie eigentlich herstellen können (angeblich nach einem Fehler im service), ich müsste jetzt bis kw 25 auf mein bike warten." (einfach mal 9 Wochen mehr)
> 
> Für mich wars  des jetzt mit yt. Habs sofort storniert (einfach ne Frechheit so mit nem kunden umzugehen)
> ...



Danke für die Information. So geht's natürlich nicht. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden wie es bei mir weitergeht.


----------



## Kreoss (28. April 2015)

Ich warte auch auf ein KW18 YT Tue CF Pro. Status ist immer noch "noch nicht bearbeitet". Habt ihr, die ihr schon ein YT bekommen habt irgendeine Änderung vor dem Versand dort gesehen? Wie "in Montage" oder sowas?


----------



## gernotkrinner (28. April 2015)

Sowas gibt's bei YT nicht. Der Bestellstatus auf der HP ist, soweit ich weiß,  bei allen gleich (noch nicht bearbeitet). Der wird wohl nicht upgedatet. 
Hab bis jetzt 2mal bei YT bestellt. Bis jetzt ist es immer in der angegebenen Woche rausgegangen. Schaugn ma amal...


----------



## nox_ (28. April 2015)

Warte auch auf ein Tues CF Pro, das für KW18 angesetzt ist. Habe soeben bei YT angerufen und die Info bekommen, dass ich morgen eine E-Mail mit Details zum Status bekomme.

Die gute Dame konnte mir aber nicht genau sagen, was da dann drinnen steht. 
Also ob Versandbestätigung oder sonstwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kreoss (28. April 2015)

Das klingt mir sehr nach "tut und Leid blablabla könnte ja keiner ahnen, dass ihr Kunden das  Produkt tatsächlich wollt..."
Na warten wir mal morgen ab...


----------



## th0m (28. April 2015)

Na ja, jetzt braucht man auch nicht so tun, als wenn das einen wirklich überrascht. 

Das mit der Auslieferung ist doch schon häufig ein Drama gewesen. Ich erinnere mich nur an die Tues LTD Auslieferung vor ein paar Jahren, die war fast einen Monat zu spät.

Glücklicherweise habe ich diesmal nicht den Fehler gemacht, mein altes Rad schon im Winter zu verkaufen.


----------



## th0m (28. April 2015)

Letztendlich ist das einer der Vorteile, den "normale" Marken wie Specialized oder Giant noch haben: Man kann in den Laden gehen, das Geld abgeben und mit einem neuen Rad nach Hause gehen.

Andererseits, wenn das "normale" Rad nicht beim Händler steht und man es bestellen muss, kann das auch in einem Marathon von Verspätungen, Ausreden und Versprechungen enden.


----------



## olympia (28. April 2015)

ich weiss grad im Moment nicht was schlimmer ist ein Capra was arg verspätet kommt oder ein neues Capra im Keller was nicht fährt da Gabel defekt!
ich glaube ich finde letzteres ärgerlicher


----------



## goetseb (28. April 2015)

nox_ schrieb:


> Warte auch auf ein Tues CF Pro, das für KW18 angesetzt ist. Habe soeben bei YT angerufen und die Info bekommen, dass ich morgen eine E-Mail mit Details zum Status bekomme.
> 
> Die gute Dame konnte mir aber nicht genau sagen, was da dann drinnen steht.
> Also ob Versandbestätigung oder sonstwas.



Hi,
galt das nur für Deine Bestellung oder war das eine allgemeine Aussage, gültig für alle Bestellungen?
Danke!


----------



## nox_ (28. April 2015)

Da die Aussage anhand meiner Bestellnummer getroffen wurde, würde ich sagen es gilt nur für mich. Alles andere wäre Mutmaßung. 

(Habe am ersten Tag um 16:00 bestellt)


----------



## nox_ (28. April 2015)

th0m schrieb:


> Letztendlich ist das einer der Vorteile, den "normale" Marken wie Specialized oder Giant noch haben: Man kann in den Laden gehen, das Geld abgeben und mit einem neuen Rad nach Hause gehen.
> 
> Andererseits, wenn das "normale" Rad nicht beim Händler steht und man es bestellen muss, kann das auch in einem Marathon von Verspätungen, Ausreden und Versprechungen enden.


Auch nur, wenn du es direkt aus dem Laden kaufst. Die neuen Demos sind bei uns in wien   angeblich alle ausverkauft. 

Und bei devinci gibt es aktuell auch ziemliche Lieferverzögerungen. 

Ich seh's aktuell noch gelassen. Wollte nur die Info teilen


----------



## th0m (28. April 2015)

nox_ schrieb:


> Auch nur, wenn du es direkt aus dem Laden kaufst. Die neuen Demos sind bei uns in wien   angeblich alle ausverkauft.
> 
> Und bei devinci gibt es aktuell auch ziemliche Lieferverzögerungen.
> 
> Ich seh's aktuell noch gelassen. Wollte nur die Info teilen



Hast recht, ich habe bei Specialized und Santa Cruz auch schon Monate gewartet.

In den PDFs, die ich von YT bekommen habe, stand sogar letzte Woche als voraussichtliche Lieferwoche. Aber genau wie Du bin ich ganz entspannt, weil ich mein altes Rad noch habe.


----------



## nox_ (28. April 2015)

Ich hätte deinen zweiten Absatz lesen sollen 
Verdammte Aufmerksamkeitsspanne


----------



## Skydiver81 (28. April 2015)

Lieber TUES CF Kunde, 


Leider verschiebt sich die Auslieferung unseres TUES CF von KW 17 / 18 auf KW 22.


YT Industries, als Teil der Mountainbike-Industrie, ist leider nicht vor Liefer-Verzögerungen seitens der Zulieferer gefeit, so konnten nicht alle benötigten Teile rechtzeitig geliefert werden. Diese Verspätungen wirken sich unmittelbar auf die Montage und letztendlich den Versandzeitpunkt deines Bikes aus.


Wir bedauern diese Verzögerung zutiefst und hoffen auf dein Verständnis. 

Sobald dein Bike fertig montiert ist, wird es an DHL übergeben. Bitte Beachte, dass der Versand innerhalb Deutschlands bis zu 4, innerhalb der EU bis zu 12 Werktage dauern kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## extratrocken (28. April 2015)

DEMO4ever schrieb:


> An alle die noch aufm capra warten: mein bike sollte ursprünglich kw 16 rausgehen, wurde mehrmals am Telefon vertröstet dass es ja bald kommen wird (wie user extratrocken auch auf eine email gewartet, natürlich nix gekommen)
> Heute kw 18 einen Anruf bekommen: Zitat: " Sie haben mehr bikes angeboten als sie eigentlich herstellen können (angeblich nach einem Fehler im service), ich müsste jetzt bis kw 25 auf mein bike warten." (einfach mal 9 Wochen mehr)
> 
> Für mich wars  des jetzt mit yt. Habs sofort storniert (einfach ne Frechheit so mit nem kunden umzugehen)
> ...




Bei mir ist ist es genauso. Sie haben es intern verbaselt und sich entschuldigt. Neuer Liefertermin wäre KW 26. Ich werde ebenfalls stornieren. Schade. Dann geht es für die Nächsten wenigstens schneller


----------



## goetseb (28. April 2015)

YT ist also heute Abend aufgefallen, das die Teile für mein Rad fehlen, das ursprünglich heute geliefert werden sollte.


----------



## th0m (28. April 2015)

Jetzt ist es offiziell: Das Tues Carbon ist zum mid-season Modell geworden:

"Lieber TUES CF Kunde, 

Leider verschiebt sich die Auslieferung unseres TUES CF von KW 17 / 18 auf KW 22."​Bin ich froh, dass ich mein altes Rad noch nicht verkauft habe.


----------



## alpinea310 (28. April 2015)

Betrift das comp und pro tues cf...?


----------



## th0m (28. April 2015)

Denke schon. Meins ist ein Comp und ich habe diese Nachricht bekommen.


----------



## gernotkrinner (28. April 2015)

Ärgerlich wär für mich wenn es eine Verspätung gibt wenn es um Teile geht die ich sowieso austauschen würde...

Fragt sich nur wo der aus den eBay Kleinanzeigen das Tues CF her hat... ;-)


----------



## Kreoss (28. April 2015)

Hab ein Pro bestellt und keine Nachricht erhalten, hab aber auch innerhalb von Minuten nachdem es ging bestellt. Vielleicht habe ich Glück gehabt FALLS ich eine VersandNachricht bekomme schreib ich es. Falls ich doch noch den Zonk geschickt bekomme auch...


----------



## gernotkrinner (28. April 2015)

Schau mal im Spam Ordner. Bei mir wars da drin. Hab auch ein Pro bestellt...


----------



## Kreoss (28. April 2015)

Argh! Du hast meine Hoffnungen zerstört. Und Zack bin ich auch im KW22 Club. Na mein V3 bringt mich schon noch über die vier Wochen... Wer da wohl nicht liefern konnte? Würde mich schonmal interessieren "an wem es hängt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lunatic4 (28. April 2015)

Also bei mir steht als neuer Lieferzeitraum KW 21. Bestellt hab ich ein Tues CF Pro am 19.02.15 gegen 22.00 Uhr.


----------



## gernotkrinner (29. April 2015)

Kreoss schrieb:


> Argh! Du hast meine Hoffnungen zerstört. Und Zack bin ich auch im KW22 Club. Na mein V3 bringt mich schon noch über die vier Wochen... Wer da wohl nicht liefern konnte? Würde mich schonmal interessieren "an wem es hängt"


Sorry...


----------



## th0m (29. April 2015)

*YT Industries is Seeking a Senior Supply Chain Manager*

As a senior supply chain manager, you will be primarily responsible for ensuring that all frame parts and components supplied by our manufacturing partners and external suppliers are delivered on time, in order to guarantee a timely delivery of our bikes and reestablish good customer satisfaction. 
An ideal candidate will have multiple years experience in supply chain management in the automotive industry.​
Gut, die Anzeige ist fingiert, aber vielleicht sollte YT mal darüber nachdenken.


----------



## roughneck87 (29. April 2015)

Gehört ja in der Bike - Industrie fast schon zum guten Ton diese Verspätungen . Wusste jetzt auf Anhieb kein Radel oder Teil was ich in den letzten Jahren kaufen wollte was entweder vergriffen , nicht verfügbar oder Lieferzeiten hatte das es einem schwindelig wurde. Die Saison kommt auch immer so verdammt plötzlich, klar das die Hersteller total überrumpelt sind. Hilft leider nur warten.


----------



## nox_ (29. April 2015)

Habe bisher keine E-Mail bekommen. Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das gut oder schlecht ist :/


----------



## alpinea310 (29. April 2015)

Hab das cf pro am 19.02.15 gleich nach erscheinen bestellt.Ist seit 2 Monaten bezahlt und dannLieferung KW 23.
Frag mich nach welchen Kriterien die Bikes zuerst verschickt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (30. April 2015)

Bringt jetzt nicht viel sich aufzuregen. Es ist wie es ist. Alles andere bringt nur Bluthochdruck...


----------



## alpinea310 (30. April 2015)

Hast ja recht...
Blöd halt wenn man Ferien mit dem neuen Bike geplant hat und dann kommt es nicht..


----------



## dusiema (30. April 2015)

alpinea310 schrieb:


> Hast ja recht...
> Blöd halt wenn man Ferien mit dem neuen Bike geplant hat und dann kommt es nicht..


Die Befürchtung habe ich auch. Mein Liefertermin ist erst später. Es liegen 2 Wochen Puffer zwischen offiziellem Liefertermin und 1 Woche Bike Urlaub...


----------



## trailfuchs (30. April 2015)

Die scheinen echt ein Problem zu haben. Warte auch seit Tagen auf E-Mail Antwort. Aber mal was anderes: Wann ist das Capra AL 1 eigentlich 100 Euro teurer geworden? Hab es noch für 2599 bestellt. Jetzt liegt es bei 2699.


----------



## roughneck87 (30. April 2015)

Haben viele Firmen gemacht... das cf ist um 300 euro teurer geworden. Liegt am schwachen Euro..


----------



## KILLTROY (30. April 2015)

Ich warte dann schon 2,5 Monate :/ AL1  hoffe das sich das lange warten auszahlt. 

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## trailfuchs (30. April 2015)

Laut Auskunft von YT soll mein AL1 wie angekündigt in KW20 kommen. Warten wir's ab...


----------



## KILLTROY (30. April 2015)

trailfuchs schrieb:


> Laut Auskunft von YT soll mein AL1 wie angekündigt in KW20 kommen. Warten wir's ab...


Würde mich über info freuen wenn du es rechtzeitig bekommst ich habe LT KW24

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## gernotkrinner (4. Mai 2015)

Weiß eigentlich wer den Grund für die Lieferverzögerung des Tues CF?


----------



## alpinea310 (4. Mai 2015)

Hab bei Yt angefragt.
Der Support hat geantwortet das sie keine Info haben um welche Teile sichs handelt .
Sie wollen es auch nicht unvollständig verschicken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## storchi123 (4. Mai 2015)

Hab ein paar Fragen:
1. Hat irgendwer schon eine Antwort vom Support wegen der nicht gelieferten Tues CF bekommen? Ich habe mich gleich am behaupteten Liefertermin 29.4. beschwert und Fragen gestellt. Bis jetzt keine Antwort...
2. Kann ich nach deutschem Recht bei Lieferverzug (sind ja immerhin 4 Wochen) vom Kauf zurücktreten?
3. Stimmt es, dass ich nach deutschem Recht bei Internet-Bestellungen 14 Tage nach Lieferung ohne Angabe von Gründen vom Kauf zurücktreten kann?
Danke,
Martimn


----------



## goetseb (4. Mai 2015)

storchi123 schrieb:


> Hab ein paar Fragen:
> 1. Hat irgendwer schon eine Antwort vom Support wegen der nicht gelieferten Tues CF bekommen? Ich habe mich gleich am behaupteten Liefertermin 29.4. beschwert und Fragen gestellt. Bis jetzt keine Antwort...
> 2. Kann ich nach deutschem Recht bei Lieferverzug (sind ja immerhin 4 Wochen) vom Kauf zurücktreten?
> 3. Stimmt es, dass ich nach deutschem Recht bei Internet-Bestellungen 14 Tage nach Lieferung ohne Angabe von Gründen vom Kauf zurücktreten kann?
> ...


Ad 1:ließ eine Seite vorher
Ad 2: ließ BGB
Ad 3: ließ YT Webseite

Oder kurz: ja - kommt darauf an - ja
;-)


----------



## trailfuchs (4. Mai 2015)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Würde mich über info freuen wenn du es rechtzeitig bekommst ich habe LT KW24
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Ja, versuche dran zu denken


----------



## th0m (5. Mai 2015)

storchi123 schrieb:


> Hab ein paar Fragen:
> 1. Hat irgendwer schon eine Antwort vom Support wegen der nicht gelieferten Tues CF bekommen? Ich habe mich gleich am behaupteten Liefertermin 29.4. beschwert und Fragen gestellt. Bis jetzt keine Antwort...
> 2. Kann ich nach deutschem Recht bei Lieferverzug (sind ja immerhin 4 Wochen) vom Kauf zurücktreten?
> 3. Stimmt es, dass ich nach deutschem Recht bei Internet-Bestellungen 14 Tage nach Lieferung ohne Angabe von Gründen vom Kauf zurücktreten kann?
> ...



Ja, du kannst die Bestellung einfach stornieren, wenn Du keine Lust hast zu warten und lieber einfach ein anderes Rad im Laden kaufen willst.


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (11. Mai 2015)

Biete mein Capra Pro zum Verkauf für 4k an, falls jemand das Wartezimmer vorzeitig verlassen möchte!


----------



## TheGoOn (12. Mai 2015)

Darf man deine Beweggründe erfahren?


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (12. Mai 2015)

Das Capra ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Bike. Fahrtechnisch sogar mit das Beste, was ich je gefahren bin. Nichtsdestotrotz hat auch das Capra/Carbon seine Schwachstellen. Das Capra ist mittlerweile mein 8. Endurobike und leider auch das Anfälligste! Mir macht es aber keinen Spaß mehr Zeit im Keller zu verbringen als auf nem Trail. Daher back to the roots und wieder auf Alu setzen!

Lieber jetzt als zu spät!


----------



## 79er-Sickboy (12. Mai 2015)

Bild beigefügt


----------



## goetseb (12. Mai 2015)

Hi 79er!
Danke für Dein ehrliches Post!
Da ich Carbon bestellt habe, würde es mich interessieren, womit Du genau Probleme hattest.
Danke Dir!
Seb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 79er-Sickboy (12. Mai 2015)

goetseb schrieb:


> Hi 79er!
> Danke für Dein ehrliches Post!
> Da ich Carbon bestellt habe, würde es mich interessieren, womit Du genau Probleme hattest.
> Danke Dir!
> Seb



Du musst das Carbon schon deutlich mehr pflegen als einen Alurahmen, ebenso wie die Lager und die Übergänge zu den Anbauteilen. Die Probleme sind zunächst nur stark hörbar aber für mich persönlich ein erstes Anzeichen von Verschleiß.


----------



## trailfuchs (13. Mai 2015)

Follow-Up: Mein Capra AL-1 ist heute (also genau in der Mitte der avisierten KW) angekommen! Top!


----------



## trailfuchs (13. Mai 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> Du musst das Carbon schon deutlich mehr pflegen als einen Alurahmen, ebenso wie die Lager und die Übergänge zu den Anbauteilen. Die Probleme sind zunächst nur stark hörbar aber für mich persönlich ein erstes Anzeichen von Verschleiß.



Da jedes Capra hat ja ne Sitzstrebe aus Carbon hat: Was genau soll in Bezug auf die Lager an Carbon anders sein als bei Alu?


----------



## osiander (14. Mai 2015)

Frage an traifuchs:Hast du über Mail Bescheid bekommen, dass es ausgeliefert wurde?
Ich soll morgen meins (Capra AL-1) bekommen, habe aber noch keine Nachricht, dass es versendet wurde?


----------



## trailfuchs (15. Mai 2015)

osiander schrieb:


> Frage an traifuchs:Hast du über Mail Bescheid bekommen, dass es ausgeliefert wurde?
> Ich soll morgen meins (Capra AL-1) bekommen, habe aber noch keine Nachricht, dass es versendet wurde?



Also habe nur die DHL Paketankündigung bekommen. Ich glaube im YT-Web hat meine Bestellung immer noch den Status "nicht bearbeitet"...


----------



## osiander (15. Mai 2015)

Habe heute morgen meine Ziege bekommen, genau zum Liefertermin, zusammengeschraubt und Probe gefahren, geiles Teil.
Jetzt muss nur das Wetter noch besser werden, dann kann es in die Berge gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (15. Mai 2015)

Nächste Woche (kw 21) sollten ja die ersten Tues CF rausgehen. Hat schon wer ein Email bekommen obs weitere Verzögerungen gibt?


----------



## lunatic4 (15. Mai 2015)

Hab noch keine Mail bekommen... 

Zum Glück hat ein Kumpel von mir noch ein Stinky aus 2008. Da muss halt der Hobel in BMais am Wochenende nochmal herhalten. Schön Old School.


----------



## nox_ (16. Mai 2015)

tatsächlich KW21? In meinem Mail steht KW22


----------



## goetseb (16. Mai 2015)

KW22 habe ich auch. Bestellt ca. 14 bis 15 Uhr am ersten Tag


----------



## gernotkrinner (16. Mai 2015)

....



lunatic4 schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht als neuer Lieferzeitraum KW 21. Bestellt hab ich ein Tues CF Pro am 19.02.15 gegen 22.00 Uhr.


----------



## lunatic4 (16. Mai 2015)

Yap. KW 21. 

Grad nochmal geguckt.


----------



## gernotkrinner (16. Mai 2015)

Du weißt schon dass du am Mo um 8:00 anrufen mußt und fragen wo denn dein Rad so lang bleibt! ;-)


----------



## gernotkrinner (20. Mai 2015)

lunatic4 schrieb:


> Yap. KW 21.
> 
> Grad nochmal geguckt.



Gibt es bei dir schon was neues (Mail wegen Lieferverzögerung, Versandbestätigung)?


----------



## lunatic4 (20. Mai 2015)

Ich habe gestern eine Versandbestätigungsmail bekommen, nach der das Rad gestern hätte ankommen müssen. Es hängt aber irgendwie seit gestern 5 Uhr im Zielpaketzentrum fest. 

Ich denke, dass es heute im Laufe des Tages geliefert wird. Stay tuned!


----------



## gernotkrinner (20. Mai 2015)

Super, schaut so aus als ob sie jetzt alle Teile beisammen hätten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nox_ (20. Mai 2015)

Fragt sich, ob die für alle bestellten Bikes reichen 

Spaß beiseite.. Danke für das Update!


----------



## gernotkrinner (20. Mai 2015)

lunatic4 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern eine Versandbestätigungsmail bekommen, nach der das Rad gestern hätte ankommen müssen. Es hängt aber irgendwie seit gestern 5 Uhr im Zielpaketzentrum fest.
> 
> Ich denke, dass es heute im Laufe des Tages geliefert wird. Stay tuned!


Und? Foto?


----------



## lunatic4 (21. Mai 2015)

Gestern kam es an


----------



## Skydiver81 (21. Mai 2015)

lunatic4 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 388456 Gestern kam es an


War eine Anleitung für Gabel und Dämpfer dabei, über empfohlene drücke? Muss die Gabel wie beim alten LTD auch alle 10psi beim aufpumpen durchgedrückt werden?


----------



## nox_ (21. Mai 2015)

Mich würde auch das Gewicht interessieren 
Wie bist du sonst zufrieden hinsichtlich Verarbeitungsqualität?

Ahhh, noch eine Woche warten


----------



## lunatic4 (21. Mai 2015)

Für die Gabel war eine Quick Start Anleitung drin. Allerdings für die Single Crown Gabel von BOS und nicht für die Idylle Rare

Für den Dämpfer war gar nix drin... Wobei ich mir auch unsicher bin ob man da die Anleitungen von der BOS Homepage für den BOS Void heranziehen kann. Denn mir scheint es so, als ob im Tues CF ein neueres Modell verbaut ist (rote und blaue Compression Einstellschrauben anstatt der einfach Schraube des "alten" überall erhältlichen Void). 

Waren auch leider ein paar Lackplatzer am Rad  

 

Aber nichts Dramatisches in Anbetracht der zukünftigen Nutzung. 

Gewichtstechnisch kann ich nur nachher mal ne Personenwaage missbrauchen. Mach ich gleich mal daheim.


----------



## nox_ (21. Mai 2015)

Zwecks Manuals:
Wenn man auf http://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/240/sCategory/78#equipment unter Ausstattung auf die jeweiligen Komponenten klickt, gibts oft ein PDF-Manual. Teilweise aber die 2014er Version. Keine Ahnung ob das hilft.

Die Lackplatzer sind natürlich schon ärgerlich bei einem neuen Bike.
Aber ja, an der Stelle kommen da sicher noch welche hinzu.


----------



## nox_ (21. Mai 2015)

Idylle 2015 FCV:
*Quickstart:* http://boutique.bosmtb.com/fileuploader/download/download/?d=0&file=custom/upload/File-1421229087.pdf
*Manual:* http://boutique.bosmtb.com/fileuploader/download/download/?d=0&file=custom/upload/File-1423047956.pdf

Void 2015 (Im Manual steht 2015. Aber keine blau/roten Einstellschrauben zu sehen):
http://boutique.bosmtb.com/fileuploader/download/download/?d=0&file=custom/upload/File-1423131008.pdf


----------



## alpinea310 (23. Mai 2015)

U


lunatic4 schrieb:


> Für die Gabel war eine Quick Start Anleitung drin. Allerdings für die Single Crown Gabel von BOS und nicht für die Idylle Rare
> 
> Für den Dämpfer war gar nix drin... Wobei ich mir auch unsicher bin ob man da die Anleitungen von der BOS Homepage für den BOS Void heranziehen kann. Denn mir scheint es so, als ob im Tues CF ein neueres Modell verbaut ist (rote und blaue Compression Einstellschrauben anstatt der einfach Schraube des "alten" überall erhältlichen Void).
> 
> ...


n

Und wie schwer ist  das Bike,bei welcher grösse ?ungefähr....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## getin2000 (26. Mai 2015)

http://www.pinkbike.com/forum/listcomments/?threadid=162095&pagenum=554
Hier mal paar Infos+Bild zum XL Capra, alu only. Hoffe es wurde nicht schon verlinkt. Also für mich definitf noch einmal einen Besuch in Forchheim wert...


----------



## gernotkrinner (26. Mai 2015)

Wer hat denn schon alles eine Versandbestätigung für den Tues Cf bekommen?


----------



## goetseb (26. Mai 2015)

Hast Du eine? Ich nicht.


----------



## nox_ (26. Mai 2015)

Ich leider auch nicht. Hab aber gerade am Wochenende von einem Bekannten erfahren, dass er nie eine für sein Tues AL bekommen hat. Plötzlich war das Bike da.


----------



## gernotkrinner (26. Mai 2015)

Nein, auch nicht. Aber laut YT geht's diese Woche raus...


----------



## goetseb (26. Mai 2015)

https://www.deutschepost.de/de/s/streikinfos.html

Unten das Modul checken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (26. Mai 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Nein, auch nicht. Aber laut YT geht's diese Woche raus...


hast du dort angerufen oder berufst du dich auf die email von vor vier Wochen?


----------



## Kreoss (26. Mai 2015)

Paketankündigung von DHL bekommen. Ab morgen hab ich das Tues CF Pro bei mir zu hause! (wenn die DHL mitspielt).


----------



## gernotkrinner (26. Mai 2015)

Skydiver81 schrieb:


> hast du dort angerufen oder berufst du dich auf die email von vor vier Wochen?



Hab YT letzte Woche über FB angeschrieben...


----------



## goetseb (27. Mai 2015)

Nix ...
Ihr?


----------



## nox_ (27. Mai 2015)

Noch nix, hab auch vor lauter Ungeduld heute angerufen. 
Es soll noch in KW22 rausgehen, aber nachdems nach Österreich soll, wohl nicht mehr diese Woche ankommen.


----------



## mrt1911 (27. Mai 2015)

Mein Tues CF Pro ist ebenfalls heute angekommen. Gewicht in Größe L ohne Pedale ist bei mir 15,8kg.


----------



## gernotkrinner (27. Mai 2015)

nox_ schrieb:


> Noch nix, hab auch vor lauter Ungeduld heute angerufen.
> Es soll noch in KW22 rausgehen, aber nachdems nach Österreich soll, wohl nicht mehr diese Woche ankommen.


Bei mir ist es gleich. Steht angeblich schon verpackt da...


----------



## goetseb (27. Mai 2015)

mrt1911 schrieb:


> Mein Tues CF Pro ist ebenfalls heute angekommen. Gewicht in Größe L ohne Pedale ist bei mir 15,8kg.


Hi,
hattest Du vorher eine Versandbestätigung bekommen?
Danke


----------



## alpinea310 (27. Mai 2015)

mrt1911 schrieb:


> Mein Tues CF Pro ist ebenfalls heute angekommen. Gewicht in Größe L ohne Pedale ist bei mir 15,8kg.


15.8 kg bei grösse L klingt gut..dann müssten die kleineren grössen ja noch leichter sein..


----------



## Skydiver81 (27. Mai 2015)

Hab ne email von dhl bekommen, soll morgen um die Mittagszeit kommen, mal abwarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mrt1911 (27. Mai 2015)

goetseb schrieb:


> Hi,
> hattest Du vorher eine Versandbestätigung bekommen?
> Danke


Ich habe vorher eine DHL Paketankündigung bekommen, aber nichts von YT. Dort ist mein Auftrag immer als unbearbeitet drin.


----------



## goetseb (28. Mai 2015)

Meins ging erst heute raus (diese Info habe ich mir am Servicetelefon erfragt), d.h. werde es wohl am Montag bekommen. 

Hatte am 19.2 14:52 bestellt. 
Bestätigung für komplette Bezahlung am 9.4 bekommen. Seit dem quasi zinsloses Darlehen an YT gegeben
Lieferzusage war für den 28.4 bzw KW18. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt (war die Lieferverzögerung nicht schon vorher bekannt?) gab es aber nur ein lockeres E-Mail ohne Angebot von Alternativen (Leihrad, temporäre Rückzahlung des vorab bezahlten Geldes, ...)
Andere aus dem Forum, die anscheinend nach mir bestellten, hatten Ihr Rad schon letzte Woche (KW21) bzw. diese Woche vor mir.

Liebe YTler, ist nicht böse gemeint - hab Euch auch ganz lieb (bin ja ursprünglich auch aus FO) ;-), es nervt halt nur. Vielleicht wollt Ihr ja dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## Freerider1504 (28. Mai 2015)

goetseb schrieb:


> Meins ging erst heute raus (diese Info habe ich mir am Servicetelefon erfragt), d.h. werde es wohl am Montag bekommen.
> 
> Hatte am 19.2 14:52 bestellt.
> Bestätigung für komplette Bezahlung am 9.4 bekommen. Seit dem quasi zinsloses Darlehen an YT gegeben
> ...


 
Also mal ehrlich, diese Optionen wird dir wohl niemals jemand anbieten. Wenn du bei VW ein Auto bestellst und es kommt zu Verzögerungen werden Sie dir auch kein Ersatzauto geben oder dir dein Geld erstmal zurückgeben.

Bei Vorkasse leistet du halt immer erstmal eine Art zinsloses Darlehen. Dient ja auch der Absicherung von YT.

Das Leute die nach dir bestellt haben das Rad eher hatten ist halt wirklich ärgerlich, aber that´s life.


----------



## goetseb (28. Mai 2015)

Ja, ist halt "ned so doll".
Nächstes mal halt per Nachnahme, dann bin ich wenigstens abgesichert und muß nicht vorstrecken
Das allgemeine Beispiel mit VW ist ein Thema auf dem ich leider nicht so versiert bin. Denke aber, wenn Du einen fest zugesagten Liefertermin in Deinem KV hast, kannst Du bei Eintritt einer Verzögerung und Schaden Deinerseits diesen (zB Miete eines Wagens zur Abwendung eines anderen Schadens) geltend machen. 
Aber geht ja nicht um Leben und Tod ;-)


----------



## Skydiver81 (28. Mai 2015)

meins kommt heute auch nicht, obwohl es laut hl email heute kommen sollte....nervt


----------



## goetseb (28. Mai 2015)

Ja, das ist so halt im Wartezimmer.
Wie beim Arzt. Man soll als nächstes nach ewiger Warterei drankommen, aber es wird einer aufgerufen, der sich gerade erst gesetzt hat. Und es ist 16 Uhr und der eigene Termin war um 15 Uhr.


----------



## nox_ (28. Mai 2015)

goetseb schrieb:


> Ja, das ist so halt im Wartezimmer.
> Wie beim Arzt. Man soll als nächstes nach ewiger Warterei drankommen, aber es wird einer aufgerufen, der sich gerade erst gesetzt hat. Und es ist 16 Uhr und der eigene Termin war um 15 Uhr.


Sehr treffender Vergleich 
Wenn man Privatversichert ist und dementsprechend mehr zahlt, kommt man auch früher dran.


----------



## nox_ (28. Mai 2015)

Weiß zufällig jemand wie das mit Lieferungen nach Österreich aussieht?
Werden diese von DHL Express durchgeführt oder an die Österreichische Post übergeben?


----------



## gernotkrinner (28. Mai 2015)

nox_ schrieb:


> Weiß zufällig jemand wie das mit Lieferungen nach Österreich aussieht?
> Werden diese von DHL Express durchgeführt oder an die Österreichische Post übergeben?


Mein Capra ist mit der Post gekommen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (28. Mai 2015)

goetseb schrieb:


> Ja, ist halt "ned so doll".
> Nächstes mal halt per Nachnahme, dann bin ich wenigstens abgesichert und muß nicht vorstrecken
> Das allgemeine Beispiel mit VW ist ein Thema auf dem ich leider nicht so versiert bin. Denke aber, wenn Du einen fest zugesagten Liefertermin in Deinem KV hast, kannst Du bei Eintritt einer Verzögerung und Schaden Deinerseits diesen (zB Miete eines Wagens zur Abwendung eines anderen Schadens) geltend machen.
> Aber geht ja nicht um Leben und Tod ;-)


Der Liefertermin wird ja als “voraussichtlich“ definiert, nicht als fix. Und einen Verdienstentgang bzw. finanziellen Schaden weil dein DH Bike nicht rechtzeitig da ist mußt Du auch erst beweisen...


----------



## goetseb (28. Mai 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Der Liefertermin wird ja als “voraussichtlich“ definiert, nicht als fix. Und einen Verdienstentgang bzw. finanziellen Schaden weil dein DH Bike nicht rechtzeitig da ist mußt Du auch erst beweisen...



Bei mir steht in der AB kein "vorraussichtlich". Da steht:"VERSANDWOCHE: 18".
Der Rest ist klar, wurde ja auch nicht anders behauptet


----------



## gernotkrinner (28. Mai 2015)

Im Mail steht bei mir das:
"
**********************************************
VERFÜGBARKEIT:
DIE MOMENTAN GEPLANTE ÜBERGABE IN DEN VERSAND DEINES BESTELLTEN BIKES FINDEST DU IN DEINER AUFTRAGSBESTÄTIGUNG IM ANHANG DIESER E-MAIL ALS PDF-DATEI !!!

**********************************************

Bitte beachte, dass es dennoch auf Grund von Zulieferverzögerungen zu einer späteren Auslieferung deiner bestellten Ware kommen kann.
Bei etwaigen Lieferverzögerungen wirst du rechtzeitig von uns informiert.
"

Denke dass das so bei allen drinnen steht.


----------



## Kreoss (28. Mai 2015)

Meins ist - mit einem Tag Lieferverzögerung durch DHL Streik - heute angekommen. 16,2 in M mit Menace MG Pedalen. Das Blau ist der Knaller und alles sehr sehr ordentlich vormontiert.
Insgesamt sehr wertiger Eindruck und sehr ordentlich verpackt. Musste nicht mal die Schaltung oder Bremsen einstellen... Sauber.
Morgen gehts nach Winterberg zum einreiten.


----------



## gernotkrinner (28. Mai 2015)

Hast a Foto bei halbwegs normalen Licht? Das Blau schaut ja jedesmal anders aus...

Danke!


----------



## nox_ (28. Mai 2015)

ich schätze es wird dem Capra Blau entsprechen. Ist etwas dünkler als auf den Fotos auf der YT-Website.

Mah, I mag nimma warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kreoss (28. Mai 2015)

Hab bei den dirtmasters das Capra in blau gesehen - ja, dass kommt hin. Ticken heller als damals das commencal (steht im Keller direkt daneben und wird jetzt für den Verkauf vorbereitet  )
Ich mache morgen mal ein Foto in freier Wildbahn.


----------



## KILLTROY (29. Mai 2015)

Boaaa mein AL1 sollte KW24 kommen warte schon seit Februar woaaaaa i wü foan.

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Skydiver81 (29. Mai 2015)

Die bikes hängen in Nohra fest, dort wurde die letzten zwei tage gestreikt, heute ist er vorbei und es geht weiter....vielleicht kommen morgen wieder welche an


----------



## roughneck87 (29. Mai 2015)

Seid froh, dass ihr wenigstens Info habt. Ich habe weder Email noch Dhl Nachrichten und der Mitarbeiter von Yt kann mir auch nichts zum Status sagen. Toll... da ist sicherlich was schief gelaufen... shit happens .. Drück euch die Daumen das ihr am we shredden konnt.


----------



## gernotkrinner (29. Mai 2015)

Hab grad bei YT angerufen. Mein Bike ist schon Di raus. (Obwohl ich Mi auch schon angerufen hab und mir da gesagt wurde dass es noch nicht raus ist...) Habe nie einen Tracking Link bekommen.
Hat mir jetzt eine Nummer durchgesagt und laut Sendungsvergolgung ist es vor einer Stunde angekommen!  
Jetzt nur noch schnell heim!


----------



## nox_ (29. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Info, da hab ich ja fast die Hoffnung dass meines auch noh kommt


----------



## Lightning_AL (30. Mai 2015)

So, ich reihe mich hier jetzt auch mal ein. Habe mir ein Capra CF Comp 2 in M gekauft.

Liefertermin laut AB soll KW 29 sein.

Hoffe mal es kommt pünktlich. 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## alpinea310 (1. Juni 2015)

Kann jemand mal 1 Bild vom Blauen Tues cf posten..


----------



## nox_ (1. Juni 2015)

Ich würds auch gerne sehen, nachdem meines wohl erst nächste woche kommt


----------



## Kreoss (1. Juni 2015)

Kellerlicht.

Musste leider schon ein Support Ticket aufmachen. Der Void verliert im Ruhezustand ordentlich Luft. Im Einsatz kein Problem, aber über Nacht von 120 auf 60 psi runter. Bei meinem Kumpel genau das Gleiche.

Normal bei BOS? Hab ja schon die abenteuerlichsten Sachen von wegen Druckausgleich zwischen den Kammern etc gehört.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (1. Juni 2015)

Kreoss schrieb:


> Kellerlicht.
> 
> Musste leider schon ein Support Ticket aufmachen. Der Void verliert im Ruhezustand ordentlich Luft. Im Einsatz kein Problem, aber über Nacht von 120 auf 60 psi runter. Bei meinem Kumpel genau das Gleiche.
> 
> Normal bei BOS? Hab ja schon die abenteuerlichsten Sachen von wegen Druckausgleich zwischen den Kammern etc gehört.



Meiner verliert auch Luft, 5-6 bar über Nacht, normal ist das sicher nicht.
Weiß wer die Einbaubreite für den Dämpfer (hab leider keine Schublehre. Habe noch einen CC DB Air da, muß mir noch die Buchsen holen. Zum Fahren geht inzwischen wenn man direkt davor aufpumpt...

Foto gibts da--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1841043  (bin zu blöd das direkt einzubinden)


----------



## alpinea310 (1. Juni 2015)

Das hatte mein Kirk auch.
Hab ein normaler Autoventieleinsatz verbaut und dann wahr alles dicht.
Ich nehm an das der Ventieleinsattz der gleiche ist.


----------



## gernotkrinner (1. Juni 2015)

alpinea310 schrieb:


> Dad hatte mein Kirk auch.
> Hab ein normaler Autoventieleinsatz verbaut und dann wahr alles dicht.
> Ich nehm an das der Ventieleinsattz der gleiche ist.



Wie schaut so ein Teil aus? Woher bekommt man sowas?

Ist das sowas? http://www.amazon.de/Unbekannt-Ventileinsatz-Autoventil-kurz/dp/B00H8ZGZ4A


Thx


----------



## alpinea310 (1. Juni 2015)

Ja genau..brauchst nur noch das Werkzeug dazu...


----------



## alpinea310 (1. Juni 2015)

Sollte es in jeder KFZ Werkstatt geben...


----------



## nox_ (1. Juni 2015)

Das Werkzeug sieht etwa so aus und gibts beim Forstinger: http://www.shop-016.de/shop_cfg/zweiradacht/05022432.jpg

Vielleicht gibts dort den Ventileinsatz auch.


----------



## gernotkrinner (1. Juni 2015)

Ich schau dass ich das zeug morgen herbekomme. Ich werde berichten obs funktioniert hat...
Falls meine Frage oben untergegangen ist: Bin immer noch an der Einbaubreite des Dämpfers interessiert 

lg


----------



## Skydiver81 (2. Juni 2015)

Ich drehnoch durch,das packet liegt seit Samstag im packetzentrum 10km von mir entfernt( die streiken übrigens nicht) und es geht nicht weiter, ein we hat mir die post schon versaut....


----------



## Kreoss (2. Juni 2015)

Bei mir hat die Post gesagt "Sperrgut dauert immer länger, weil sie gucken müssen das es in ein Auto mit bei passt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Skydiver81 (2. Juni 2015)

hahaha was ist das den für eine schlechte Argumentation, immerhin kosten die Pakete auch mehr geld...


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Juni 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Meiner verliert auch Luft, 5-6 bar über Nacht, normal ist das sicher nicht.
> Weiß wer die Einbaubreite für den Dämpfer (hab leider keine Schublehre. Habe noch einen CC DB Air da, muß mir noch die Buchsen holen. Zum Fahren geht inzwischen wenn man direkt davor aufpumpt...
> 
> Foto gibts da--> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1841043  (bin zu blöd das direkt einzubinden)


 
EBL 267mm


----------



## gernotkrinner (2. Juni 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> EBL 267mm


Thx, aber ich meine die Einbaubreite für die Dämpferbuchsen...

Lg


----------



## KILLTROY (3. Juni 2015)

Bissal was zum schauen 
http://www.vitalmtb.com/videos/features/Vital-RAW-Yonatan-Yatom-Manara,28959/iceman2058,94


----------



## Skydiver81 (3. Juni 2015)

Hätte ich gewusst wie das mit der Post abläuft wäre ich lieber die 300km nach Forcheim gefahren und hätte es selbstabgeholt


----------



## KILLTROY (3. Juni 2015)

WTF!!! Das tut weh! Ich leide mit dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gernotkrinner (3. Juni 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Ich schau dass ich das zeug morgen herbekomme. Ich werde berichten obs funktioniert hat...
> Falls meine Frage oben untergegangen ist: Bin immer noch an der Einbaubreite des Dämpfers interessiert
> 
> lg



Ventileinsatz-Tausch hat bei mir nichts gebracht. Werd wohl einschicken müssen...


----------



## alpinea310 (3. Juni 2015)

Das sind ja tolle Aussichten (ironie)neues Bike und schon ein defekter Dàmpfer.
Bin gespannt wenn meines komt ob das einzelfälle  sind oder nicht..


----------



## baghira_112 (3. Juni 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> Ventileinsatz-Tausch hat bei mir nichts gebracht. Werd wohl einschicken müssen...


hab das gleiche problem gehabt, hab mit yt telefoniert, nach deren angaben über 200 psi in den dämpfer gepumpt und ausgebaut unter wasser gehalten.
ergebnis: luft entweicht an der unteren nut der dose
lösung :http://www.bosmtb.com/uploads/media/user_manual_BOS_VOID_2014_eng_01.pdf
ds ding einspannen, mit der hand aufschrauben, dichtungen nachjustieren, dämpferfett drauf und wieder zuschrauben.

--> meiner is jetzt dicht 

noch...


----------



## KILLTROY (3. Juni 2015)

OMG!


----------



## gernotkrinner (3. Juni 2015)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> OMG!



Ich hoff der hat nicht nicht vergessenvergessen die Klingel zu montieren...


----------



## gernotkrinner (3. Juni 2015)

baghira_112 schrieb:


> hab das gleiche problem gehabt, hab mit yt telefoniert, nach deren angaben über 200 psi in den dämpfer gepumpt und ausgebaut unter wasser gehalten.
> ergebnis: luft entweicht an der unteren nut der dose
> lösung :http://www.bosmtb.com/uploads/media/user_manual_BOS_VOID_2014_eng_01.pdf
> ds ding einspannen, mit der hand aufschrauben, dichtungen nachjustieren, dämpferfett drauf und wieder zuschrauben.
> ...



THX, werde morgen einmal checken wo die Luft bei mir entweicht. Vielleicht ist er ja doch so zu reparieren...
Was verstehst du unter Dämpferfett? Ist das was spezielles oder nur “Fett“?


----------



## baghira_112 (4. Juni 2015)

das ist fett speziell für dämpfer und federgabeln --> zb: rsp slickkick


----------



## gernotkrinner (4. Juni 2015)

gernotkrinner schrieb:


> THX, werde morgen einmal checken wo die Luft bei mir entweicht. Vielleicht ist er ja doch so zu reparieren...
> Was verstehst du unter Dämpferfett? Ist das was spezielles oder nur “Fett“?





baghira_112 schrieb:


> hab das gleiche problem gehabt, hab mit yt telefoniert, nach deren angaben über 200 psi in den dämpfer gepumpt und ausgebaut unter wasser gehalten.
> ergebnis: luft entweicht an der unteren nut der dose
> lösung :http://www.bosmtb.com/uploads/media/user_manual_BOS_VOID_2014_eng_01.pdf
> ds ding einspannen, mit der hand aufschrauben, dichtungen nachjustieren, dämpferfett drauf und wieder zuschrauben.
> ...



Hab offensichtlich das gleiche Problem wie du gehabt hast. Hab die Dichtung gefettet, neu ausgerichtet. Jetzt kommen zumindest einmal unter Wasser keine Lufblasen mehr. SChaut im Moment nicht so schlecht aus....

@Baghira_112 Danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Skydiver81 (6. Juni 2015)

Endlich bin ich raus, wurde heute Morgen geliefert!!!


----------



## nox_ (8. Juni 2015)

Meines ist endlich versendet.. Hoffentlich kommts am Mittwoch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil_wind (8. Juni 2015)

Was waren eure bestätigen Wochen ? Capra ?


----------



## 2ndsky (12. Juni 2015)

Servus,

warte auch sehnsüchtigst auf mein *Capra Pro Cf (blue) in M*. Bestellt habe ich *Anfang Mai*. Hat jemand schon was gehört ob der angegebene Liefertermin für nächste Woche (KW 25) eingehalten wird?

Greez


----------



## Phil_wind (12. Juni 2015)

Also ich hab eine Bestätigung vom comp 1 für KW 24 und es wird wohl diese Woche nicht mehr versendet offensichtlich. Kann sein dass sich dann auch die von nächste Woche was verzögern


----------



## KILLTROY (13. Juni 2015)

Also mein capra al1 sollte kw24 kommen leider noch keine info :/

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## dirk1m (13. Juni 2015)

KILLTROY schrieb:


> Also mein capra al1 sollte kw24 kommen leider noch keine info :/
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk



Mein AL2 sollte auch in KW24 kommen. Habe am Freitag mit YT telefoniert und die Info erhalten, dass es evtl. Ende nächster Woche ausgeliefert wird! Wir müssen uns noch ein bisschen gedulden!


----------



## KILLTROY (13. Juni 2015)

dirk1m schrieb:


> Mein AL2 sollte auch in KW24 kommen. Habe am Freitag mit YT telefoniert und die Info erhalten, dass es evtl. Ende nächster Woche ausgeliefert wird! Wir müssen uns noch ein bisschen gedulden!


Danke für die info  rufe aber am Montag noch mal an ^^

Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KILLTROY (15. Juni 2015)

So.... also habe jetzt angerufen und mir wurde mitgeteilt das mein bike (AL1) an DHL übergeben worden ist. Habe es Kontrolliert mit der Paketnummer und der Auftrag wurde schon erfasst. 

Gruß Peter

Aja Bestell 18.02.2015, LT: KW24


----------



## bubbba (15. Juni 2015)

nox_ schrieb:


> Meines ist endlich versendet.. Hoffentlich kommts am Mittwoch


und ???? welche Größe hast Du genommen , welche hatte das Helius ?


----------



## ErnstBitterer (17. Juni 2015)

Hallo Leute,

hat eigentlich mittlerweile jeder sein bestelltes TUES CF geliefert bekommen? Wenn ja, wie zufrieden seid Ihr damit? Ich überlege mir auch eins zu bestellen, im Moment wird die Lieferzeit (Gr. M) mit 24.06.2015 angegeben, was ja eigentlich nicht mehr lange hin ist…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2ndsky (17. Juni 2015)

Hey,

hat mittlerweile jemand eine Versandbestätigung bezüglich der für diese Woche angekündigten Capras bekommen? Wer wartet noch? Freue mich über Rückmeldungen.Ich warte konkret auf ein *Capra Pro CF in M*

Greez


----------



## KILLTROY (17. Juni 2015)

Meins ist heute gekommen. Ich bin raus.






Gesendet von meinem ALE-L21 mit Tapatalk


----------



## rufrdh (18. Juni 2015)

habe zwar Versandbestätigung für KW 25 bekommen, bis jetzt aber keine Mail bekommen bestellt am 06.05. CAPRA CF Weis Gr.M.
werd morgen bei YTanrufen


----------



## donadi (18. Juni 2015)

2ndsky schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> hat mittlerweile jemand eine Versandbestätigung bezüglich der für diese Woche angekündigten Capras bekommen? Wer wartet noch? Freue mich über Rückmeldungen.Ich warte konkret auf ein *Capra Pro CF in M*
> 
> Greez



Nope - warte auch. Angekündigt ist es für die Woche....


----------



## mogjo53 (19. Juni 2015)

Toll meins ist unterwegs, AL1, aber wegen dem Post streik steckt es seit zwei Tagen in nen Frachtzentrum fest


----------



## rufrdh (19. Juni 2015)

hab heute angerufen bei YT ...und laut Yt heist es wenn Versandwoche 25 drauf steht dann bedeutet dass das Radl erst KW25 zusammen gebaut wird und dann mitte oder ende KW26 raus 

geschickt wird  + Versand dauer  wieso nicht gleich KW26/27 angekündigt wird naja so ergeben sich die schnellen Lieferzeiten............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## goetseb (19. Juni 2015)

Glaube so schlimm ist es nicht. War bei mir am Donnerstag der angegebenen Versandwoche da. Meins wurde dann wohl am Montag zusammengeschraubt?!


----------



## rufrdh (19. Juni 2015)

meine versandwoche stimmt zumindestens NICHT !!! versandwoche: KW25 - morgen ist sie vorbei


----------



## goetseb (19. Juni 2015)

rufrdh schrieb:


> meine versandwoche stimmt zumindestens NICHT !!! versandwoche: KW25 - morgen ist sie vorbei


Shit! Na dann hoffentlich Anfang nächster Woche ....


----------



## 2ndsky (19. Juni 2015)

Mir wurde heute am Telefon mitgeteilt das Teile fehlen und daher eine Fertigstellung + Versand erst Ende nächster Woche möglich ist......


----------



## JC1300 (19. Juni 2015)

Dann geselle ich mich mal dazu....

YT Capra Comp 1 -> Voraussichtliche Versandtermin: CW33


----------



## Wolfplayer (20. Juni 2015)

Oh Gott, wenn ich dies hier so lesen bin ich heil froh, dass ich mich für Radon entschieden hatte 
duck und weg


----------



## MettiMett (21. Juni 2015)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Oh Gott, wenn ich dies hier so lesen bin ich heil froh, dass ich mich für Radon entschieden hatte
> duck und weg



Radon^^


----------



## 2ndsky (24. Juni 2015)

Hey, jemand von euch schon was gehört von den für letzte Woche angekündigten Capras? Grüße


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (25. Juni 2015)

Capra CF Comp 2 ~ M =  Versandwoche: 29


----------



## donadi (25. Juni 2015)

xXPrototypeXx schrieb:


> Capra CF Comp 2 ~ M =  Versandwoche: 29



War es auch auf KW25 angekündigt ursprünglich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xXPrototypeXx (25. Juni 2015)

donadi schrieb:


> War es auch auf KW25 angekündigt ursprünglich?



Nene


----------



## Lightning_AL (25. Juni 2015)

Mein Capra CF Comp 2 red M ist auch für KW 29 angekündigt. Bin ja mal gespannt ob das klappt.

Vielleicht macht einem ja auch noch der Post Streik einen Strich durch die Rechnung


----------



## donadi (25. Juni 2015)

Habe Info von YT bzgl. des für die KW25 angekündigten Capra CF Pro bekommen. Das Bike wird auf Grund von Lieferschwierigkeiten eines Zulieferers erst im Laufe der KW 28 montiert


----------



## 2ndsky (25. Juni 2015)

Hab heute auch die Info von Yt bekommen. Mein Capra Pro CF (M) wird auch erst in KW 28 montiert (und hoffentlich auch versand). Die BOS Federelemente sind wohl schuld.... Habt Ihr von YT auch eine Kompensation für die Wartezeit bekommen (kostenloser Versand bei mir)? 
Schade hatte mich ziemlich gefreut


----------



## donadi (25. Juni 2015)

Ja, habe auch die Gutschrift von YT für den Versand. 

BOS, interessant... Eine Freundin von mir wartet auf ihr Chetach welches sich auch verspätet - Rock Shox Pike DP Lieferprobleme

Sowohl die Pike 2015 als auch die Deville sind Ausläufer. Soll doch YT die Deville FCV reinpacken  und ich zahle dafür auch die 20EUR Versand


----------



## mogjo53 (26. Juni 2015)

Meins steckt wegen dem Poststreik seit über einer Woche im Frachtzentrum fest.....aber es ist unterwegs


----------



## Freerider2010 (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo,
mein tues al comp black war für kw 26 angekündigt. morgen bringt es dhl- hoffe ich. absolut  pünktlich


----------



## iphlo (5. Juli 2015)

Capra CF Pro ursprünglich KW 29 auf 30, wegen verzugs des Rahmenherstellers..


----------



## JC1300 (7. Juli 2015)

blende13 schrieb:


> Bei meinem Capra Pro war nur an der Sitzstrebe Schutzfolie angebracht.
> Email mit Fotos an YT und mir wurde die Folie für das Unterrohr, Steuerrohr und Sitzrohr zugeschickt.



Kann jemand bestätigen, dass alle Capras eine Schutzfolie haben? Denke gerade das Unterrohr braucht definitiv eines.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MettiMett (7. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe mich nun für das Capra CF Pro entschieden.
In M lieferbar ab 19.8.

Was kann man an Wartezeit draufrechnen?

Gruß
Metti


----------



## IcaroZero (7. Juli 2015)

Meins ist deutlich früher gekommen. Bei anderen hats länger gedauert. Such Dir was aus


----------



## ErnstBitterer (8. Juli 2015)

Mein Tues CF Pro wurde bereits verschickt und wird am Samstag geliefert, ursprünglicher Versandtermin laut AB war KW29, es kann also auch mal schneller gehen ;-).


----------



## MettiMett (8. Juli 2015)

Moin,

geselle mich mal dazu.

Capra CF Pro M, lieferbar ab 19.08.2015

Gruß
Metti


----------



## MettiMett (8. Juli 2015)

79er-Sickboy schrieb:


> ....und dazu noch die passenden Decals


 
Wo bekomtm man diese her?


----------



## donadi (8. Juli 2015)

Schon was von den ursprünglich auf KW25 und dann wegen eines Zulieferers auf KW28 (Montage) verschobenen Capras gehört?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JC1300 (8. Juli 2015)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Wo bekomtm man diese her?



Auf dem Sticker steht bkstickers.com.


----------



## Joey12345 (8. Juli 2015)

Hi Leute,
Wie ist denn erfahrungsgemäß die Lieferzeit wenn auf der Homepage " lieferbar " steht und ich per Nachname bezahlen würde ?

Kann jemand eine Schutzfolie für das Tues cf empfehlen?
Danke
Grüsse Hannes


----------



## MettiMett (9. Juli 2015)

Bestätigung meines Capra Pro in M erhalten. Versandwoche ist KW34.


----------



## Skydiver81 (13. Juli 2015)

Joey12345 schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> Wie ist denn erfahrungsgemäß die Lieferzeit wenn auf der Homepage " lieferbar " steht und ich per Nachname bezahlen würde ?
> 
> Kann jemand eine Schutzfolie für das Tues cf empfehlen?
> ...



brauchst du eigentlich nicht, ist schon sehr gut ab werk angeklebt und falls du noch paar stellen Nachtleben willst - 3M die halten


----------



## goetseb (13. Juli 2015)

Hi Hannes!

http://www.foliencenter24.com/3m-lackschutz-folie-pu-8591e-transparent-30cm-x-200cm.html

3M PU 8591e: ist "Steinschlagschutzfolie", hohe und dicke Qualität und hält (auch optisch), wo andere Folien bereits zerfleddert sind.

Hab damit mein TUES großzügig "zugeklebt" (vorher mit Wasser-Spüligemisch alles einnässen). Lackierung ist halt mal kein Alu-Elox.
Ich hab immer irgendwie Schleifspuren an Sitzstreben von den Latschen. Auch am Oberrohr wird bei mir aufgrund der Protektoren immer an der Seite einiges abgeschliffen (YT empfiehlt ja zB auch da abzukleben, wenn man Protektoren fährt). Auch wo Leitungen/Züge laufen. Vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber schadet nicht. Mehrgewicht 100-150gr.

Seb


----------



## Joey12345 (13. Juli 2015)

Hi seb, 

Alles klar, klingt gut. 
Ist die 30cm breite Folie direkt ne Empfehlung oder was wäre wohl die geeignetste breite? (Unterrohr, Oberrohr etc)

Hab heute mein CF Comp bestellt. 
Hoffe das kommt rechtzeitig für meinen saalbach Trip  

Gibt es sonst irgendwas von Anfang an zu beachten mit dem cfk Rahmen? 
Drehmomente einhalten und so ist klar aber ansonsten?

Wie sind denn eigentlich die Erfahrungen mit den yt2020 laufrädern? 

Grüße
Hannes


----------



## goetseb (13. Juli 2015)

Hi,
30 cm ist meine Empfehlung.
Seb


----------



## Speci007 (15. Juli 2015)

Cabra AL 2 am 7. 7. bestellt - vorzeitige Lieferung Anfang nächste Woche. (ursprünglicher Termin KW 32)


----------



## MettiMett (15. Juli 2015)

Glückwunsch !!!


----------



## Joey12345 (16. Juli 2015)

Tues Comp CF -- Montag bestellt, heute geliefert. 

Von wegen das dauert immer so lange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JonnyBiker (16. Juli 2015)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Cabra AL 2 am 7. 7. bestellt - vorzeitige Lieferung Anfang nächste Woche. (ursprünglicher Termin KW 32)



Wow glückwunsch! 

Hab meins am 13.06 bestellt, hätte letzte Woche kommen sollen, Bestellung wurde noch immer nicht bearbeitet


----------



## Speci007 (16. Juli 2015)

JonnyBiker schrieb:


> Wow glückwunsch!
> 
> Hab meins am 13.06 bestellt, hätte letzte Woche kommen sollen, Bestellung wurde noch immer nicht bearbeitet


Ich fühle mit Dir.
Noch ist es nicht bei mir.......


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (17. Juli 2015)

xXPrototypeXx schrieb:


> Capra CF Comp 2 ~ M =  Versandwoche: 29



Habe eben bei YT angerufen, versand auf KW31 verschoben.


----------



## MettiMett (17. Juli 2015)

xXPrototypeXx schrieb:


> Habe eben bei YT angerufen, versand auf KW31 verschoben.


 
Schade. Weil Lieferverzögerung durch Dienstleister oder wie?


----------



## JonnyBiker (17. Juli 2015)

Meins is heute gekommen 
Und der Bestellstatus auf der Yt-Website scheint nicht zu funktionieren, meine Bestellung wurde noch immer nicht bearbeitet obwohl ich das Bike schon hab 

Gut dann bin ich mal raus hier


----------



## MettiMett (17. Juli 2015)

Glückwunsch. Welches und wann bestellt?


----------



## donadi (17. Juli 2015)

Von meinem ursprünglich auf kw25 und dann auf kw28 verschobenen Capra CF Pro habe ich immer noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Speci007 (17. Juli 2015)

Nach telefonischer Zusage das mein Bike heute versendet wird ist nix passiert   Ich sage mal April, April mitten im Juli......


----------



## Sasse82 (17. Juli 2015)

Ich stelle mich nun auch mit an:

YT TUES CF Comp - grün - L

Hoffentlich muss ich nur ne Woche warten, lieferbar ist es laut Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lightning_AL (17. Juli 2015)

Lightning_AL schrieb:


> Mein Capra CF Comp 2 red M ist auch für KW 29 angekündigt. Bin ja mal gespannt ob das klappt.



Meins ist heute zum Glück angekommen. Echt ein geiles Teil.

Gruß 
Andreas


----------



## JonnyBiker (17. Juli 2015)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Welches und wann bestellt?



Danke 
Habs grad ausprobiert, das Bike is der Hammer 

Capra Al2 in M, bestellt wurde es am 13.06

Shred on


----------



## sakri (20. Juli 2015)

Gestern ein capra cf comp 2 bestellt
Lieferbarkeit 29.07

Heute: versandtermin kw36. Das sind dann schonmal 5 wochen später. Lieferzeit ins ausland nochmals 2wochen. dann noch die pauschale lieferverzögerung von zwei wochen dazu... Et voila: weihnachten ists also da.

Da hätte man gleich das neue modell bestellen können.

Erste enttäuschung von yt schon mit der ersten mail. Fängt schonmal gut an


----------



## MettiMett (20. Juli 2015)

Storno und gut.


----------



## Speci007 (20. Juli 2015)

Meins hat jetzt die DHL....
Da kann ich nur noch hoffen


----------



## JC1300 (20. Juli 2015)

Ich war auch etwas überrascht als ich die Hotline dran hatte.
In meiner Auftragsbestätigung steht Versandwoche KW33. Der Mann von der Hotline erklärte mir dann, dass das nicht der Versandtermin ist sondern der geplante Zusammenbautermin. In der Regel erfolgt der Versand dann in der nächsten Woche. So dass man dann mit Glück das Rad Ende KW34 hat (wahrscheinlicher KW35).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sakri (20. Juli 2015)

Hab jetzt storniert. Da kommt man sich schon etwas blöd vor, wenn man zuerst (zugegebenermassen optimistisch) denkt, dass man in drei wochen das rad zuhause stehen hat und einen tag später kommt die ernüchterung, dass es leider drei monate sind.

Da warte ich lieber auf die 2016er modelle.


----------



## Sasse82 (20. Juli 2015)

Wirklich dumm gelaufen, aber kann halt schon mal sein, dass der Bestand auf der Homepage nicht genau dem entspricht was vorhanden und lieferbar ist.
Ich denke die machen ihre Planung auch erst dann wenn sie im Büro sind zusammen mit der Auftragsbestätigung. Und wenn dann am Wochenende oder abends mehr Bestellungen rein kommen als verfügbar sind, dann haben die letzten halt Pech gehabt.


----------



## sakri (21. Juli 2015)

Also direkt nach dem Bestellvorgang hat das Lieferdatum dann auf den 02.09 gewechselt. Diese Angabe auf der Homepage ist also irgendwie doch mit dem Lagerbestand verknüpft.


----------



## Sasse82 (21. Juli 2015)

Ach so, ja aber bist du dir denn sicher, dass der spätere Liefertermin dann auch für deine Bestellung galt und nicht nur für alle Bestellungen nach dir?

Für mich sieht das jetzt eher danach aus, dass du das letzte verfügbare Bike für den früheren Liefertermin bekommen hattest.


----------



## iphlo (21. Juli 2015)

Von KW29 auf 33 nun (capra cf pro). Ich finds echt scheisse.. Hab extra das Pro gewählt weil es angeblich ein Monat früher fertig wäre..


----------



## sakri (21. Juli 2015)

Sasse82 schrieb:


> Ach so, ja aber bist du dir denn sicher, dass der spätere Liefertermin dann auch für deine Bestellung galt und nicht nur für alle Bestellungen nach dir?
> 
> Für mich sieht das jetzt eher danach aus, dass du das letzte verfügbare Bike für den früheren Liefertermin bekommen hattest.




hab die Bestätigung von yt einen tag später bekommen mit kw36....


----------



## rufrdh (23. Juli 2015)

Hallo Leute !!! habe was feines für Capra in Gr.Medium Carbon - schutzfolie zu verkaufen von INVISIFRAME !!!! die beste Folie !!! kompletter schutz für euren Frame !!!! meldet euch - sonst ist das Set schnell weg......
hier ist der Link:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...hlag-lackschutzfolie-lackschutz-folie-set-neu


----------



## donadi (23. Juli 2015)

Also so langsam nervt die Sache mit dem Warten echt! Ich finde die Kommunikation unterirdisch. 
Wenn es ein generelles Problem mit der Lieferbarkeit der Rahmen, Teile, was auch immer gibt, dann muss das auch an die Kunden kommuniziert werden. 
Warum muss jeder einzelne immer und immer wieder nachfragen um dann immer und immer wieder vertröstet zu werden. Das kann doch YT auch kein Spaß machen. 

Es ist ja nicht so dass es hier "nur" um ein Bike geht. Da werden 4tds+ EUR ausgegeben und an dem Bike hängen für viele auch die Planungen der Saison incl. Urlaubsplanung und Rennanmeldungen.

Generell ist es für mich unverständlich wie es zu solchen Verzögerungen kommen kann und warum Bikes nicht bereits im März zum kaufen (und auch haben) sind. Der Saisonanfang ist ja auch überraschend wie Weihnachten. Und das gilt für echt nahezu alle Bikebauer. Wenn sich der Taiwan Lieferant nicht bewegt, dann muss man ihn treten oder mit mehr Geld beschleunigen. Wenn man nicht in der Lage ist eine Produktion zu planen, dann muss man das aber auch offen Kommunizieren und als Liefertermin "when it´s done" angegeben. 
War bei meinem Liteville ja auch so - nur da hat der Händler mir gleich gesagt dass es halt irgendwann wohl noch vor Mai (bestellt im Januar) kommt. Das war ok, die Info hatte ich zeitig, konnte mich drauf einstellen und entsprechend Planen. Kommunikation ist alles!

Ich arbeite in der Automobil Zulieferindustrie - wenn wir so etwas abziehen würden dauert es keine Woche und der Laden ist dicht. Und das bei 16.000tsd Mitarbeitern. Und ja, auch wir sind von Zulieferern abhängig. Aber das ist keine Ausrede. Das Bikegeschäft ist doch schon lange vom verstrubbelten Rahmenschweißer zu einem ernsthaften Bussiness geworden mit Produktpreisen für die es zum Teil auch schon ein Auto gibt. 

YT, macht euren Job ordentlich! Jetzt! Wenn mich heute jemand fragt was ich von YT halte würde ich sagen: Schöne bikes, super bikes, geile Katalogfotos - nur bekommen wirst du es nicht. Dieses Image hat bereits Liteville. Macht es besser!


----------



## Phil_wind (23. Juli 2015)

donadi schrieb:


> . Dieses Image hat bereits Liteville. Macht es besser!



... Oder Canyon. Ich persönlich habe mit YT bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Hatte nach 23 Wochen Verzögerung bei Canyon storniert und in der Zwischenzeit das Capra bestellt. Es wurde eine Woche später als bestätigt verschickt und kam dann darauf die Woche -trotz DHL Streik - an. Klar hätte ich es lieber in der bestätigten Woche bekommen aber denke knapp 2 Wochen ( war dann montags) ist okay. 
Seltsam dass die jetzt so Probleme haben sollen ?!


----------



## rufrdh (23. Juli 2015)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> ... Oder Canyon. Ich persönlich habe mit YT bessere Erfahrungen gemacht. Hatte nach 23 Wochen Verzögerung bei Canyon storniert und in der Zwischenzeit das Capra bestellt. Es wurde eine Woche später als bestätigt verschickt und kam dann darauf die Woche -trotz DHL Streik - an. Klar hätte ich es lieber in der bestätigten Woche bekommen aber denke knapp 2 Wochen ( war dann montags) ist okay.
> Seltsam dass die jetzt so Probleme haben sollen ?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rufrdh (23. Juli 2015)

welch Capra ???? hast du bestellt ?? Phil_wind


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (23. Juli 2015)

xXPrototypeXx schrieb:


> Habe eben bei YT angerufen, versand auf KW31 verschoben.



Heute Versandbestätigung erhalten, morgen soll geliefert werden lt. DHL


----------



## Sasse82 (23. Juli 2015)

Jeah, bei mir auch. Freu mich schon.


----------



## Phil_wind (23. Juli 2015)

@rufrdh CF Comp 1 Green in M


----------



## rufrdh (23. Juli 2015)

Phil_wind schrieb:


> @rufrdh CF Comp 1 Green in M


habe 3M folie von Invisiframe in Bikemarkt genau für die Rahmen Größe M - schaust dir an !!!! kannst komplett den Rahmen abkleben !!!! habe meine Capra storniert -wegen Langelieferzeit / daher ist übrig...mein Giant Reign hats die auch drauf und es lohnt sich für Carbon bike !!!


hier ist der link :
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...hlag-lackschutzfolie-lackschutz-folie-set-neu


----------



## donadi (24. Juli 2015)

So, kaum habe ich mich hier über Bikeindustrie ausgekotzt ist mein Capra auch angekommen. Einfach so, ohne Vorwarnung, ohne Anmeldung und ohne Antwort auf meine Mail.
Wie auch immer - Capra da (CF Pro)

Ich träume immer noch von einer Welt in der ich ein aktuelles Model am Saisonanfang kaufen kann und der Hersteller dem Kunden gegenüber immer Transparent ist.
Warten auf fixen Termin ist nicht schlimm - ständiges Verschieben kostet Vertrauen

Und ich hoffe dass alle wartenden jetzt sofort auf der Stelle ihr Bike bekommen!


----------



## Sasse82 (24. Juli 2015)

Ich verabschiede mich hier und melde mich dann wahrscheinlich ab morgen an anderer Stelle mit den ersten Bildern.


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (24. Juli 2015)

Ich fass es nicht, mein Capra hängt seit gestern in Nohra (Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet) fest.
Seit 23.07.2015 15:42 Uhr keine statusänderung mehr bei der Sendungsverfolgung, hoffe mein Bike kommt morgen.


----------



## rufrdh (24. Juli 2015)

xXPrototypeXx schrieb:


> Ich fass es nicht, mein Capra hängt seit gestern in Nohra (Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet) fest.
> Seit 23.07.2015 15:42 Uhr keine statusänderung mehr bei der Sendungsverfolgung, hoffe mein Bike kommt morgen.


 


http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...hlag-lackschutzfolie-lackschutz-folie-set-neu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil_wind (24. Juli 2015)

@rufrdh ist schon drauf


----------



## exbonner (27. Juli 2015)

Ich werde mein Capra wieder verkaufen, leider ist es mir im Endeffekt doch einen Ticken zu kurz...hätte mal besser L genommen.


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (27. Juli 2015)

Ich bin hier nun auch raus, meine Ziege wurde endlich geliefert.


----------



## o-balboa (27. Juli 2015)

So, leider muss ich direkt nach meiner Anmeldung hier im Forum einen unerfreulichen Post verfassen.
Aber erst einmal Hallo an alle. War bis jetzt nur mitleser hier im Forum.

Nun zu meiner Misere.
Als bisher treuer Canyon Kunde und diversen bestellten Fahrrädern hat sich der Rahmen meines Strive bei einem Sturz verabschiedet. Also schnell ein neues bestellt um den Rest der Saiso weiter zu fahren.
NAch der Bestellung bin ich über einen Team Kollegen auf YT aufmerksam geworden. Nach labger recherche habe ich mich schließlich entschlossen eine Ziege zu bestellen. Der Versandtermin des CF Pro war für den 15.07. angegeben. Um meine anstehenden Rennen und auch meinen Enduro Urlaub zu planen habe ich mich nochmals telefonisch beim Support hinsichtlich des Versandtermins erkundigt. Also 1 Woche vor geplantem Versandtermin angerufen und ein freundlicher Mitarbeiter der Hotline hat mir den Versandtermin bestätigt. Also habe ich meine Bestellung bei Canyon storniert und meine Renn-/Urlaubplanung getätigt: Anmeldungen, Hotelbuchung, etc.

Der Status meiner Bestellung lautete dann am 15.07.2015: "Noch nicht bearbeitet". Als ich letzte Woche endlich jemanden vom Support erreicht habe, sollte ich meine Nummer durchgeben und ich würde am Folgetag zurückgerufen werden....es sei bestimmt nur ein Fehler da es Probleme mit dem Intranet und der Telekom gegeben habe.
Kein Anruf, keine email, nichts!!!
Jetzte habe ich die vergangenen Tage damit verbracht den Support zu erreichen....jedesmal besetzt. Laut meiner Anrufliste habe ich es ca. 84 mal versucht. Von 10-18 Uhr besetzt...jeden Tag !?!?!?
Das Rennen letztes Wochenende  konnte ich also schon einmal abhacken...das nächste Woche in der Schweiz steht in den Sternen.

Wenn man also 4199,- für eine Rad zahlt, ist es eine Frechheit einen solchen Kundensupport zu pflegen.
Im Video auf dem Youtube Kanal von YT darf ich Herrn Markus Flossmann zitieren:
"Service hat für uns oberste Priorität. Wir wollen den direkten Kontakt zum Kunden. Wer uns anruft, hat uns direkt am Telefon, und muss nicht minutenlang in einer Warteschleife verbringen."

Mal schauen was noch kommt...ich werde berichten


----------



## donadi (28. Juli 2015)

Das tut mir echt leid für dich. Leider ist dieser Servicegedanke nicht in der Bikebranche angekommen. Bei mir musste ich wegen dem Verzug eine Woche Finale streichen. 
Ich möchte hier auch noch mal YT und jedem der sich sonst angesprochen fühlt auf den Weg geben dass die Bikekunden Kunden sind die viel Geld für ein Sportgerät hinlegen. Diese Kunden wissen wie sie das Geld verdient haben. Mit Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit, Präzision, Verlässlichkeit. 
Für diese Attribute bezahlt mein Arbeitgeber Geld. Mit diesem Geld kaufe ich mein Sportgerät und erwarte - ja, was? Genau: Qualität, Zuverlässigkeit, Präzision, Verlässlichkeit. 

Der Bikekunde dieser Preisklasse ist kein verpickelter Schüler mehr. Das sind normale berufstätige Menschen die ihre Freizeit genau Planen wollen (müssen). Das ist der gleiche Kunde der sich auch in anderen Bereichen eher weiter oben in der Preisliga bewegt und dort eben die oben genannten Attribute erwartet. 

Liebe YT, Liebe Bikebranche, 

versucht es mal mit SAP APO oder einer anderen End-to-End Produktionsplanungs Software


----------



## lightxx (28. Juli 2015)

Mich nervt gar nicht so sehr die Verzögerung, sondern wie damit umgegangen wird.

Wenn man >4k € einwirft und dann als Bittsteller behandelt wird, keine Info bekommt, keine Kommunikation, Emails und Telefonate nicht beantwortet werden, dann ist das - gerade als Direktversender - wirklich bedenklich. Aber offenbar reicht es wenn man Lacondeguy sponsored um das zu überkompensieren....

Leider reingefallen auf die "Geiz ist geil" Mentalität. Nächstes mal ein paar Tacken mehr und LBS ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShredFred (29. Juli 2015)

Bike: Tues Cf Pro 
Bestellt: 26.07.2015 - lieferbar ab 23.08.2015 (Homepage)
Auftragsbestätigung: 28.07.2015 - sofort überwiesen da Versandwoche Versandwoche: Auf Lager
Zahlungsbestätigung: 29.07.2015

More hopefully soon...


----------



## o-balboa (29. Juli 2015)

So, ein kleines Update:

Nach unzähligen Anrufversuchen dann doch ein Durchkommen. Hatte zum 3. mal die gleieche Leier gehört: Handynummer durchgeben und ich werde zurück gerifen, wenn das Problem gefunden wurde. Ein "wenig" Nachdruck und ich wurde tatsächlich etwa 2h später zurück gerufen. Die Erklärung habe ich nicht wirklich verstanden: Der Support hat keine Nachricht vom Einkauf bekommen, dass es Lieferverzögerungen von Zulieferern gibt. Im Computer wurde ich in der "Versandabteilung" nicht als "15.07. Liefertermin" geführt, sondern als "36 KW Liefertermin". Daher habe ich hinsichtlich der Verzögerung keine email bekommen. Nachdem ich die Herrschaften nochmals auf deren Verschulden hingewiesen habe, wurde mit angeboten, mir die Versandkonsten zu erlassen...eine nette Geste, aber unterm Strich eine absolute Frechheit.

Man zahlt 4199,- Euro und bekommt gönnerhaft ganze 19,- erlassen. Mir geht es hier nicht um die Höhe des Geldbetrages, sondern um die Geste an sich. Lieber ein t-Shirt für 19,- mit in den Karton werfen oder zwei Schaltaugen mit einem kurzen Schreiben, dass es Ihnen Leid tut. Damit wäre die Entschuldigung (halbwegs) angekommen und YT hätte auch noch einen Deppen mehr, der mit Werbung auf dem t-shirt rumläuft. Ein bischen Geschick im Umgang mit Kunden ist anscheinend nicht jedermans Sache.

Fakt ist: ich bekomme mein Capra 4 Wochen später (ich glaube es erst wenn ich es mit eigenen Augen sehe), habe Stornierungskosten auf Grund ausgefallener Rennen/Hotels/Reisebuchungen.

Für mich die Erkenntnis: Laut Testberichten gute Fahrräder zu einem guten Preis....Kundenkontakt und -support Note 6


----------



## MettiMett (30. Juli 2015)

Ach du Scheiße. Wann hattest du bestellt?


----------



## ShredFred (30. Juli 2015)

ShredFred schrieb:


> Bike: Tues Cf Pro
> Bestellt: 26.07.2015 - lieferbar ab 23.08.2015 (Homepage)
> Auftragsbestätigung: 28.07.2015 - sofort überwiesen da Versandwoche Versandwoche: Auf Lager
> Zahlungsbestätigung: 29.07.2015
> ...



VERSAND: 30.07.2015


----------



## ziggi0703 (4. August 2015)

Habe das Capra Al1 in Xl bestellt (Anfang Juli). Versandwoche ist KW34. Also noch alles im Rahmen. Bin gespannt wie es bei mir laeuft. Schon irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit dem Xl Rahmen?


----------



## lightxx (5. August 2015)

Ich hab jetzt sehr ambivalente Gefühle. YT hat fast pünktlich geliefert ... nur hat es niemand gewusst, nicht mal YT.

Ich hab weder eine Versandbestätigung bekommen, noch eine Tracking Nummer, und gestern noch eine Mail dass sich die Montage des Bikes noch um zwei Wochen verzögern wird, und im Webshop steht immer noch dass meine Bestellung noch nicht bearbeitet wurde.

Heute früh war dann die Post da, meine Frau war glücklicherweise noch zu Hause am Sprung in die Arbeit, und hat das Bike abgeladen.

Tja. Somit hab ich YT ein wenig unrecht getan, was allerdings bleibt ist die wirklich suboptimale Kommunikation.


----------



## funsports4life (5. August 2015)

Hallo Leute!
Ich möchte hier auch mal ein positiven Post reinbringen 
Ich hab am 19.07. mein Alu Tues bestellt, am 20.07. kam schon die Auftragsbestätigung.
Ab 12.08. sollte mein Tues lieferbar sein und heute am 05.08. bekomm ich schon die Versandmitteilung von DHL dass mein Bike vorraussichtlich morgen geliefert wird 
Also alles sehr schnell und mit allen Infos die man braucht.
Bin gespannt auf morgen und hoffe alles funzt wie es soll


----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (6. August 2015)

Mein Liefertermin war ursprünglich KW 32. Dann wurde mir für mitte Juni eine frühere Lieferung angeboten was ich echt cool fand, nur leider war ich zu der Zeit im Ausland. Also musst ich noch warten. 
Vor 2 Wochen kam dann eine Mail, dass das Bike wegen fehlender Teile erst in KW 34 montiert wird  ... das fand ich echt doof und habe es total bereut, dass ich den früheren Termin nicht annehmen konnte. Aaaber eben kam die Sendungsbenachrichtgung von DHL und jetzt hoffe ich, dass die Ziege noch diese Woche bei mir ankommt  Also wieder alles im originalen Zeitplan


----------



## funsports4life (6. August 2015)

Mein Tues wurde heute geliefert


----------



## ziggi0703 (10. August 2015)

Mein Capra Al1 wurde am Samstag geliefert. 2 Wochen vor Termin. Bin also raus hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mirekmilto (11. August 2015)

Ich habe gestern mein YT Tues AL Comp in Größe S bestellt. Eine Bestellbestätigung kam auch direkt. Nun warte ich  Der Liefertermin lt. Homepage ist *ab* dem 16.09. Ich hoffe mal durch die kleine Rahmengröße kommt da auch rechtzeitig das Bike. Die meisten Leute wollen ja immer M und L.


----------



## mirekmilto (11. August 2015)

...und soeben kam die Auftragsbestätigung für meine Bestellung. Versand des Bikes wohl in KW 38 - na mal abwarten. Ich hege Hoffnung - vllt. macht B ja dort den Versand schneller fertig als A mir mitgeteilt hat


----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (11. August 2015)

Ich bin jetzt raus hier. Meine Ziege wurde gestern geliefert und durfte heute das erste mal zum spielen nach draußen


----------



## Big Lutz (12. August 2015)

Hat jemand in letzter Zeit ein Capra CF bekommen?  Meinst sollte diese Woche kommen, hab aber noch nichts von YT gehört.


----------



## iphlo (12. August 2015)

Mit vier Wochen verspätung ist diese die Montagewoche. Frech heute direkt telefonisch durchgekommen und eine tracking nummer bekommen.
Gleich eingegeben und es soll morgen kommen! 
(15 Minuten später aber die DHL Mail noch bekommen..)

Handelt sich auch um ein CF, also probiers auch mit anrufen, bin prima durchgekommen, die haben ihren laden wieder im griff @Big Lutz


----------



## MettiMett (13. August 2015)

Versandwoche = Montagewoche?

Meins soll angeblich nächste Woche in den Versand gehen.


----------



## Big Lutz (13. August 2015)

Hab heute bei YT angerufen. Nette Dame am Telefon sagte, dass es 2 Wochen Lieferverzögerung gibt. Ist an sich kein Problem, habe ich mit gerechnet. Aber eine Info wäre schön gewesen.


----------



## MettiMett (13. August 2015)

Das ist ja nicht gerade die netteste Art. 
Bei mir ist die nächste Woche als Versandwoche für mein CF Pro angegeben. Das wird dann wohl auch nix.


----------



## Big Lutz (13. August 2015)

Ich befürchte es.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MukkiMan (15. August 2015)

Ich nehme mal platz. Habe gerade Tues CF Comp in L bestellt  mal gucken wie lange es dauert. Scheint ja laut Seite Lieferbar zu sein


----------



## MettiMett (17. August 2015)

Habe heute per Mail bekommen, dass meins morgen an DHL übergeben wird


----------



## MettiMett (19. August 2015)

Melde mich dann auch hier ab.

Mir wurde heute mein CF Pro in M geliefert.

Auf den Tag genau.

DANKE YT!!!


----------



## mirekmilto (19. August 2015)

Ich habe hier jetzt bereits 2-3 mal gelesen, dass die Bikes von YT pünktlich geliefert werden, aber auch ab und an eine Verzögerung verkraftet werden muss. Dass es offiziell Lieferschwierigkeiten seitens der Teilehersteller geben soll, wurde ja bereits erwähnt.
Da auf der HP-Seite die Liefertermin in Wochenschritte angegeben sind, frage ich mich, ob die Modelle nacheinander - Bsp: alle Capra CF Comp 2 zum 2.9.15, yt Tues AL zum 9.9.15, alle Tues AL Comp zum 16.9.15 und alle Tues CF Pro zum 30.09.15 - montiert werden. Und das alles unabhängig vom Vorhandensein der Parts.
Kann da evtl. jemand zu Auskunft geben bzw. hat damit Erfahrungen gemacht?


----------



## Big Lutz (19. August 2015)

MettiMett schrieb:


> Melde mich dann auch hier ab.
> 
> Mir wurde heute mein CF Pro in M geliefert.
> 
> ...


Du Glücklicher!!! Mein Comp 1 lässt noch auf sich warten. Kommt wahrscheinlich pünktlich wenn mein Urlaub zuende ist .


----------



## MukkiMan (19. August 2015)

So mein Tues Comp ist heute schon angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawk77 (22. August 2015)

*platz nehm* capra comp 1


----------



## Brausa (23. August 2015)

TuEs CF Pro sofort verfügbar http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/643700-yt-industries-tues-cf-pro-2015-l-650b


----------



## Big Lutz (25. August 2015)

Bin raus hier. Hab heute mein Capra CF Comp 1 bekommen, nachdem es für letzten Samstag angekündigt war. 
10 Wochen Wartezeit haben sich aber gelohnt, sehr geiles Bike.


----------



## MettiMett (25. August 2015)

Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Michael_MTB (26. August 2015)

Mein Capra CF Pro ist gestern gekommen 
eine Woche früher als ursprünglich angegeben 
Kann auch nichts negatives über die Erreichbarkeit und den Service/Kompetenz am Telefon sagen, hatte mich wegen der Größe beraten lassen und dann nochmal die Lieferanschrift geändert. Bin jedes mal nach 2-3 versuchen durch gekommen.

YT - Top


----------



## mirekmilto (9. September 2015)

Kennt jemand bereits die Gründe warum sich der Liefertermin für die YT Tues AL dieses Jahr wieder verzögert? Ausgerechnet die Größe S wurde beim AL COMP vom 16.09. auf den 21.10. *!!!! *verlängert. Ich bin da schon minimal angep****  
Beim Tues AL ist die Situation ähnlich. 1 Monat Verschiebung. Hier ist lediglich Größe M lieferbar.
Ich hatte gehofft übernächste Woche zu meinem Geburtstag bereits fahren zu können.


----------



## hawk77 (9. September 2015)

nur geduld 

Hast du denn eine Mail bekommen oder schaust du nur auf den  Onlinestatus? Dieser gilt ja nicht für deine Bestellung sondern für die Leute die jetzt eins bestellen würden.

gruss hawk


----------



## mirekmilto (9. September 2015)

Wenn dem so ist wie du sagst Hawk77, dann bin ich schonmal ein Stück weit beruhigt. Meine Bestellbestätigung sagte ja nach wie vor 38. KW. Aber aus den bisherigen Erfahrungen die hier geschildert wurden, mag das ja nicht immer stimmen.
Dann hoffe ich mal weiterhin, dass der ausgeschriebene Liefertermin tatsächlich für die jetzigen Bestellungen Gültigkeit hat und nicht für die bereits bestehenden.


----------



## iphlo (9. September 2015)

Einfach mal anrufen und nach dem Bestellstatus fragen, die sind super nett und helfen dir garantiert weiter


----------



## Dorango (11. September 2015)

Hab am Sonntag mein Tues Al in M bestellt und sollte auch laut Bestätigung am 9.9.15 lieferbar sein warte bis heute auf irgendeine Aktualisierung. Das einzige was sich geändert hat ist auf der HP VON 9.9.15 auf 7.10.15. Schade denn ich wollte es am 19/20 auf dem Geisskopf testen. 


Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (12. September 2015)

Gestern ein Capra CF Comp 1 bestellt. Bis auf eine Bestellbestätigung bisher nichts bekommen. Mal gespannt ob es Anfang Oktober klappt. Verfügbarkeit lt Webseite ab 30.9.


----------



## iphlo (12. September 2015)

Wie bereits schon mehrfach erwähnt, hat der Lieferstatus auf der Seite nichts mit eurer abgegebenen zu tun.
Ihr bekommt ein voraussichtliches Lieferdatum in der Bestellung genannt, das meist deckungsgleich mit dem damaligen der Seite ist.
Ansonsten einfach anrufen und nachfragen, was is so schwer daran?


----------



## mirekmilto (14. September 2015)

Ich habe soeben die Versandtbestätigung für das Tues AL Comp erhalten. Ich bin positiv überrascht, dass der Versandt jetzt sogar 2 Tage vor dem offiziellen Verfügbarkeitstermin liegt.


----------



## Dorango (28. September 2015)

Ganz vergessen.  Mein Tues AL ist auch da. Habe am 6.9 bestellt sollte am 9.9 kommen ist aber erst am 17. gekommen. Bereue den Kauf kein bisschen hat Riesen Laune im Park gemacht. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Gesendet von iPad mit Tapatalk


----------



## hawk77 (30. September 2015)

meins wird morgen abgeschickt 
Supernett am Telefon und auch nicht lange gewartet. Danke YT.


----------



## cdF600 (2. Oktober 2015)

Out of the box. Bis auf den Vorderreifen original.
Gestern erhalten und sofort zusammengebaut.


----------



## HairyBallz (19. Oktober 2015)

Mein Capra wartet auf der Post auf mich. Wegen meinem Urlaub habe ich einen späteren Liefertermin mit YT vereinbart. Alles ohne Probleme. Hatte bisher netten, schnellen und hilfsbereiten Kontakt mit YT.


----------



## GaMbIt_muc (22. Oktober 2015)

Hab mein Capra am 23.9 bestellt, am 24.9 die Bestellbestätigung bekommen.
Lieferbar ab 21.10.
Bis jetzt noch keine Benachrichtigung von YT der aktuelle Status ist "Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung"

Ich sitz auf Kohlen


----------



## xXPrototypeXx (22. Oktober 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

laut meinen Erfahrungen wird sich der Bestellstatus nicht mehr ändern, keinen großen wert drauf legen. Allerdings sollte die Paket-Tracking ID erscheinen sobald Artikel versendet wurde + E-Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaMbIt_muc (26. Oktober 2015)

Hach .. ich hab mich nochmal bei YT gemeldet weil bis jetzt auch noch nicht klar war wann das Schätzchen heim kommt...
Fazit des Telefonats war dass es Verzug beim Hersteller von bestimmten Teilen gibt und bis spätestens Mittwoch dann eine Aussage wann die Teile vorhanden sind.
Der Service ist aber am Telefon durchaus freundlich und entgegenkommend.
weiterhin wartend...


----------



## --HANK-- (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich warte auch.... Meines hätte auch letzte Woche schon kommen sollen


----------



## Zette (26. Oktober 2015)

hi, möchte gern auch auch yt umsteigen und suche eher-hat jemand noch einen wicket rahmen zu veräussern, grösse l..?

gruss, zette


----------



## GaMbIt_muc (28. Oktober 2015)

Hey.. die Story geht weiter 
Habe eine Mail von YT bekommen in der sie die Lieferverzögerung bedauern und dass ein Komponentenhersteller Nachschubprobleme hat.
Mir wurde angeboten das Capra CF Pro Race in meiner Traumkonfiguration zu bestücken 
Da die Deville 160 FCV nicht lieferbar ist bekomme ich eine Deville 170 ins Rad, genau die Gabel die ich eigentlich schon immer in diesem Rad mit genau den Komponenten haben wollte.
Allerdings verschiebt sich damit der Liefertermin leider von KW 43 auf KW 45 ...


----------



## --HANK-- (28. Oktober 2015)

Bekam auch eine Mail - Bei mir verschiebt sich die Lieferung für mein Comp 2 von kW 44 auf kW 46. ich bekomme die Lieferung umsonst


----------



## DasOZ (4. November 2015)

Hi zusammen,

bin jetzt lange genug um das Capra herumgeschlichen... nachdem gestern die Legendary Edition vorgestellt wurde, musste ich zuschlagen. RS Fahrwerk im Pro, mit dem perfekten blau. Dazu der Rabatt - ging einfach nicht anders. Ich fühle mich schuldig - aber gleichzeitig soooooo gut.  Termin ab 2.12., ich bin gespannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GaMbIt_muc (9. November 2015)

Sodele .. bin raus hier  
Es wurde doch Kalenderwoche 46, dafür allerdings ganz am Anfang.
Gleich aufgebaut und ne Runde rumgeradelt


----------



## Portiman (11. November 2015)

Hallo. 
Nun warte ich auch hier sehnsüchtig auf mein Capra...
Lt. DHL Sendungsverfolgung sollte es heute voraussichtlich zugestellt werden. Der 11. November steht auch immernoch drin. Leider hat sich der Status aber seit dem "Start Paketzentrum" in Nohra nicht mehr bewegt.... Schön, dass ich hier die ganze Familie eingespannt habe, damit die Sendung angenommen werden kann 

Die Frage ist jetzt... Noch warten oder Haus verlassen....


----------



## Freerider1504 (12. November 2015)

Das die Sendung festhängt kam schon oft vor, bzw. dass der Status nicht geupdated wird. War bei mir damals auch so. 
Kam es denn noch an?


----------



## Portiman (13. November 2015)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Das die Sendung festhängt kam schon oft vor, bzw. dass der Status nicht geupdated wird. War bei mir damals auch so.
> Kam es denn noch an?



Hallo!
Es ist heute angekommen. Also 1 Tag später... Ich bin mit meiner Ungeduld bald wahnsinnig geworden. Um ca. 17:30 kam der DHL Transporter angefahren... Das Bike ist der Hammer! Mehr dazu im Capra Thread. Foto hab ich hochgeladen.


----------



## Schaafi89 (16. November 2015)

Reihe mich nun ein 
Nachdem ich nun eine Woche das Capra CF Pro LE angeschaut verglichen, Geometriedaten ausgerechnet und das IBC befragt habe, ist es nun bestellt.
Das blau ist der Hammer. Das RS Fahrwerk + Rabatt der zündende Treibstoff.

Lieferbar ab dem 16.12, vielleicht schafft man es ja noch vor Heiligabend, das wäre der absolute Traum


----------



## shorty79 (17. November 2015)

Setz mich auch kurz zu euch.
Hab mir gestern das capra cf pro in gr.l  bestellt.
Möchte mal bos ausprobieren, hoffe das wird kein reinfall.
Ist ja lieferbar.Morgen wirds bezahlt und ich schätze in ca.14 tagen wirds dann bei mir sein.


----------



## --HANK-- (18. November 2015)

Ich habe bereits letzte Woche die Info von yt bekommen, dass mein Bike versendet wurde (trackingnummer dhl inkl.). Bis heute nicht angekommen - liegt in irgendeiner Filiale rum und der Status ändert sich nicht mehr.... Da ich bereits Anfang okt bestellt hab, nervts langsam...  
Wie langes hats bei euch gedauert? Liegst am Sperrgut??? 

Aufheißenkohlensitzender gruß


----------



## Portiman (18. November 2015)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits letzte Woche die Info von yt bekommen, dass mein Bike versendet wurde (trackingnummer dhl inkl.). Bis heute nicht angekommen - liegt in irgendeiner Filiale rum und der Status ändert sich nicht mehr.... Da ich bereits Anfang okt bestellt hab, nervts langsam...
> Wie langes hats bei euch gedauert? Liegst am Sperrgut???
> 
> Aufheißenkohlensitzender gruß




Bei meinem Bike wurden letzten Montag die Daten an DHL übermittelt
Dienstag an DHL übergeben
Mittwoch hing es fest
Donnerstag wurde es angeliefert.

Bei DHL wird das Sperrgut halt manuell weiter bearbeitet. Das läuft eben nicht über ein Laufband und kann deshalb wohl schonmal 2-3 Tage länger dauern. 

Normale DHL Sendungen sind bei mir eigentlich immer innerhalb von 24 Std. da, weil ich in einem Ballungsgebiet wohne.


----------



## Fabigelb (19. November 2015)

Hey, sagt mal: Wie lange hat es bei euch gedauert, bis das Bike angekommen ist, von dem Tag an, an dem ihr das Geld überweisen habt?

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk


----------



## --HANK-- (19. November 2015)

Meines war angezeigt mit lieferbar ab 24.10. bezahlt wurde schon Anfang Oktober. Ist bis heute nicht angekommen... Erst Lieferverzögerung bei yt wegen Fehlteilen, nun hängst seit genau einer Woche in der Post fest.... Also nimm dir Zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shorty79 (19. November 2015)

Hab meins vorgestern bestellt, gestern bezahlt und heute gings in den Versand. 
Hoffe das es nächste Woche ankommt.


----------



## Schaafi89 (19. November 2015)

War ein lagerndes Bike oder ?


----------



## shorty79 (19. November 2015)

Ja das capra cf pro.das mit dem bos Fahrwerk.
Hoffe nur, dass ich mit bos keinen einfahrer mache.


----------



## Schaafi89 (19. November 2015)

Muss auf meins mit Lyrik noch warten -.-
Das Blau ist der Hammer... aber irgendwie sieht der Farbton auf jeden Bild im Inet anders aus...hoffe mal es ist so dunkel angehaucht wie auf der yT Homepage


----------



## dr.juggles (19. November 2015)

das blau ist in natura der oberhammer! richtig schön dunkles blau


----------



## Schaafi89 (19. November 2015)

made my day  Hast du nen Foto ?


----------



## garfield70 (21. November 2015)

YT hat jetzt entgegen ihrer eigenen Aussage, es würde Ende Januar, Anfang Februar kommen, bereits jetzt schon das neue Capra vorgestellt und ist bestellbar.

Hört sich gut an und sieht gut aus! 

Etwas unschlüssig bin ich beim Antrieb? Beim AL Comp 1 gibt es die Lyrik, beim AL2 wieder die Pike.
Isch wees net ob ich mir 1x11 zutraue, oder lieber 2x11 nehmen soll? 
Grundsätzlich fahre ich abfahrtsorientiert, aber hoch muss ja um runter zu shreddern.


----------



## Fabigelb (21. November 2015)

Wenn du so fährst, wie beschrieben, dann nimm auf jeden Fall 1x11, denn wenn du wirklich nicht mehr Berg hoch kommst kannst du noch auf ein etwas kleineres Kettenblatt wechseln (umbauen natürlich). Dann wird dir im extrem Fall, ganz selten, mal der ganz große Gang fehlen.
Bei ausgedehnten Touren (mit vielen schon sehr starken Steigungen) kann es wirklich mal vorkommen, dass dir ein Gang fehlt, aber ich persönlich wäre dann auch mit 2x11 genauso am Ende. Ich fahre auch mehr Touren als Trails und will trotzdem am MTB nie wieder was anderes als 1x11 oder 1x12 fahren.


----------



## garfield70 (21. November 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Wenn du so fährst, wie beschrieben, dann nimm auf jeden Fall 1x11, denn wenn du wirklich nicht mehr Berg hoch kommst kannst du noch auf ein etwas kleineres Kettenblatt wechseln (umbauen natürlich). Dann wird dir im extrem Fall, ganz selten, mal der ganz große Gang fehlen.
> Bei ausgedehnten Touren (mit vielen schon sehr starken Steigungen) kann es wirklich mal vorkommen, dass dir ein Gang fehlt, aber ich persönlich wäre dann auch mit 2x11 genauso am Ende. Ich fahre auch mehr Touren als Trails und will trotzdem am MTB nie wieder was anderes als 1x11 oder 1x12 fahren.



okay...danke Dir schon mal! 
diese 11 Gänge bei 1x11 die "fährt" man dann auch, oder? Nicht so wie bei 3x10 wo man so viele nicht fährt oder nicht schalten sollte.
hat man, (hatte bisher nur 3x10) bei 2x10 oder 2x11 auch Gänge die man nicht fährt oder nicht schalten sollte. Die Kette hat da ja keinen solchen "Schrägstand" wie bei 3fach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabigelb (21. November 2015)

Ja, genau. Ich finde dass die Abstufungen bei den 3x10 oder 2x10 fürs MTB viel zu klein sind. Ich meine das Gelände (die Steigungen und Gefälle) ändern sich immer so schnell und dann so stark dass man bei den 3x10 oder 2x10 schon oft 2 oder 3 Gänge schalten musste.
Habe ich jetzt mit 1x11 viel viel seltener. hatte damals 3x8 und das Große Kettenblatt habe ich so gut wie nie genutzt und ich habe noch von niemandem gehört, dass er den Schritt auf 1x11 bereut hat. 
Wie gesagt, ich fahre auch oft Touren Forstautobahnen oder auch mal in der Eifel die Berge hoch und wieder runter und dann auch richtig auf training focussiert (so schnell wie es eben geht) und mir hat noch nie ein Gang gefehlt, sobald ich das Gefühl hatte: "Jetzt wirds zu schwer/leicht." war der nächste Gang genau richtig.


----------



## Abbuzze (24. November 2015)

Falls es jemand interessieren sollte:
Auf der Seite von yt ist das tues cf comp wieder in allen Größen liefer- bzw bestellbar. Zum Teil sofort lieferbar, zum Teil ab 09.12.
Nach Mitteilung der Hotline von letzter Woche war das Rad komplett ausverkauft.
Also für mich ist das ein guter Tag heute


----------



## Fabigelb (24. November 2015)

Hey, ist das eigentlich normal, dass der Sendestatus (nachdem man von YT die Sendungsnummer bekommen hat) nach 3 Werkstagen immer noch auf "Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt."  und
"Nächster Schritt: Die Sendung wird zum Paketzentrum transportiert."  steht?
Kommt YT da nicht hinter her oder ist das DHL?


----------



## shorty79 (24. November 2015)

Ich bin schon wieder raus.hat nur 1 woche von der bestellung bis zum liefern nach Österreich gedauert. 
Das capra ist ja nur geil!


----------



## --HANK-- (24. November 2015)

Fabigelb schrieb:


> Hey, ist das eigentlich normal, dass der Sendestatus (nachdem man von YT die Sendungsnummer bekommen hat) nach 3 Werkstagen immer noch auf "Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt."  und
> "Nächster Schritt: Die Sendung wird zum Paketzentrum transportiert."  steht?
> Kommt YT da nicht hinter her oder ist das DHL?



Bei mir das selbe Problem. Yt hat am Donnerstag vor einer Woche abgeschickt (vor 12 Tagen!) SendungsStatus ist bei "wird zur zielfiliale transportiert" eingefroren. Seitdem nichts  bei yt habe Ich bereits nachgefragt, Antwort kam schnell, dass sie bei der dhl die sofortige Lieferung angestoßen haben... Immer noch nicht da 
Nervt extrem. Evtl. liegts am Sperrgut. Hat jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht???


----------



## Fabigelb (24. November 2015)

Hab bei YT nachgefragt und sie haben es heute direkt aufgegeben. 
DHL plant mit einer Morgigen Zustellung (Bike noch am Aufgabeort)  
Als ob. Naja abwarten. 
Vielleicht bekomme ich es ja Donnerstag oder Freitag, dann sind es 10 Tage von der Bestellung zum Bike haben. Wäre ne gute Leistung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (26. November 2015)

Mal ne Frage, bin morgen zufällig in der Nähe von Forchheim, kann man da einfach mal bei yt vorbeifahren  ? Gibt's da nen Showroom? Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Abbuzze (26. November 2015)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, bin morgen zufällig in der Nähe von Forchheim, kann man da einfach mal bei yt vorbeifahren  ? Gibt's da nen Showroom? Gruß Marco
> 
> 
> Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


Ich hatte vor Kurzem mal angerufen, weil ich auch mal reinschauen wollte. Im Moment ist der "showroom" wohl nicht bestückt, weil die Saison ja beendet ist. 
Ich würde aber vorsichtshalber nochmal nachfragen an der Hotline, weil ja auch kürzlich beim Tues das rampage sondermodell rauskam...


----------



## Sushi1976 (26. November 2015)

Danke dir, werde morgen kurz anrufen 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## mdopp (4. Dezember 2015)

So, gestern kam mein CAPRA CF Pro LE - eine Woche vor (!) dem vereinbarten Liefertermin. Selbst der Paketdienst (Sperrgut) war schneller als befürchtet: 2 Tage Versandzeit.
Das Bike ist super, alles perfekt in Ordnung, ich bin glücklich 
Heute Abend kommt noch Schutzfolie drauf (Invisiframe) und Sonntag wird gefahren. Das Wetter soll ja einigermaßen werden.

Wen's interessiert: Ich habe sicherheitshalber alle Schrauben mit meinem Drehmomentschlüssel nachgezogen. War aber nicht erforderlich, denn bei meinem Rad waren alle richtig.

Die YT BikeBox hat übrigens die (etwas krummen) Maße 133 x 83 x 33 cm (ungefähr - gemessen mit Meterstab). Das hätte notfalls noch in mein Auto gepasst, wenn der DHL-Paketbote es an die Filiale zum Abholen geliefert hätte.


----------



## Horaff (4. Dezember 2015)

...mein Capra CF Comp 1 geht am Montag in den Versand.es war ab 02.12. lieferbar.TOP!


----------



## Abbuzze (4. Dezember 2015)

Mein tues cf ist laut Homepage ab nächste Woche lieferbar. Letzte Woche bestellt und bezahlt, gestern wurde es versendet. 
Top!!! Ich freue mich wie sau!
Da können sich die Koblenzer ne Scheibe abschneiden...


----------



## Chrizey (6. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir heißt es seit dem 02.12.2015 auch warten. Ich habe mir das Capra AL Comp 2 geordert. Lieferbar ab 27.01.2016 
AB im Posteingang, Wallpaper auf Smartphone und PC geändert und auspacken kann ich das jetzt auch schon im Schlaf, durch unzähliges anschauen der ganzen Unbox-Videos auf Youtube.


----------



## Portiman (6. Dezember 2015)

Chrizey schrieb:


> Bei mir heißt es seit dem 02.12.2015 auch warten. Ich habe mir das Capra AL Comp 2 geordert. Lieferbar ab 27.01.2016
> AB im Posteingang, Wallpaper auf Smartphone und PC geändert und auspacken kann ich das jetzt auch schon im Schlaf, durch unzähliges anschauen der ganzen Unbox-Videos auf Youtube.



Herrlich. Und ich dachte, nur ich wäre so bescheuert...
Ging mir ähnlich mit meinem CF Comp 1. Aber die Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich...


----------



## Schaafi89 (6. Dezember 2015)

mdopp schrieb:


> So, gestern kam mein CAPRA CF Pro LE - eine Woche vor (!) dem vereinbarten Liefertermin. Selbst der Paketdienst (Sperrgut) war schneller als befürchtet: 2 Tage Versandzeit.
> Das Bike ist super, alles perfekt in Ordnung, ich bin glücklich
> Heute Abend kommt noch Schutzfolie drauf (Invisiframe) und Sonntag wird gefahren. Das Wetter soll ja einigermaßen werden.
> 
> ...



Ja geil, mein Capra CF Pro LE in L soll ab dem 16.12 kommen. Bezahlt ist die Kiste auch schon. Hoffentlich versenden die bei mir auch eine Woche vorher


----------



## Horaff (9. Dezember 2015)

...am Freitag wurden die Daten an DHL übermittelt...gestern war es schon da! TOP


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schaafi89 (10. Dezember 2015)

bei mir wurden auch heute die Daten an DHL übermittelt 
Bestimmt die gleiche arme Mitarbeiterin die mir heute mein Rennrad geliefert hat


----------



## Deleted 300207 (17. Dezember 2015)

Checke auch mal ein hier. Warte auf ein TUES LE


----------



## Schaafi89 (19. Dezember 2015)

Ich checke aus. Wurde am 16.12 geliefert. Eine Woche früher wie angekündigt 
Die Farbe ist einfach nur der Hammer !!


----------



## Pri3sT (22. Dezember 2015)

So…dann will ich mich auch hier mal einchecken.

Capra AL in M vorauss. ab 10.02.2016 „ich bin gespannt!“ 

Nochmal Danke an den Oli von YT, Testen in Forchheim war absolut spitze!


----------



## Nouse2112 (27. Dezember 2015)

Servus bin auch von Canyon auf YT umgestiegen Capra AL Camp 1 Termin steht für 09.03 an! 
Ich hatte auch mit Oli zu tun netter Typ! Test in Forchheim war auch sehr chillig


----------



## lordbritannia (30. Dezember 2015)

hi, überlege auch das Capra AL Comp 1 in L oder XL zu kaufen....Liefertermin für das XL 6.7.!!!!! (das ist doch viel zu spät und die Session ist schon fast vorbei...)

bei 1,92m dann doch das L kaufen? ich weiß es nicht.... was meint ihr?


----------



## Portiman (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin 188 mit 91 SL und fahre das Comp 1 CF in L.
Ich fühl mich super wohl.
Viel Größer dürfte ich allerdings nicht sein, befinde mich schon im Grenzbereich.
Ich befürchte, das wird Dir mit 192 cm kein Spaß mehr machen. Es sei denn, Du stehst auf kleine Rahmen.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted 300207 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich checke wieder aus meins ist gekommen.


----------



## lordbritannia (8. Januar 2016)

habe gestern mit Oliver von YT gesprochen, sehr netter Kontakt!! Habe gerade das Capra AL Comp 1 mit der Lyrik ))) bestellt, in XL !! 
Liefertermin ist .....Juli.....oh Mann....das halte ich nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Januar 2016)

Spoiler


----------



## lordbritannia (8. Januar 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Spoiler


wo hast du das denn her?


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Januar 2016)

Ist aus irgendeiner Zeitschrift


----------



## Znarf (8. Januar 2016)

Und jetzt noch Shimano-Bremsen bitte  ;-)


----------



## Freerider1504 (8. Januar 2016)

Das wäre perfekt


----------



## gernotkrinner (11. Januar 2016)

Interessant- 2016 keine BOS-Teile mehr...

http://www.yt-industries.com/products/bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freerider1504 (11. Januar 2016)

War doch klar, wurden doch schon Gerüchte laut, dass YT nun mit Fox kooperiert. Ebenfalls waren sie in Rodalpen bei Fox Germany...


----------



## gernotkrinner (11. Januar 2016)

Das mit FOX war klar, aber dass sie BOS ganz den Rücken kehren verwundert mich schon ein wenig...


----------



## Stubenkueken (11. Januar 2016)

Sooo endlich... Nach 2 Jahren persönlicher Wartezeit ist es heute endlich soweit. Tues cf pro Black


----------



## earthquake92 (18. Januar 2016)

Kann einer aus Erfahrung sagen, ob die Liefertermine in ungefähr stimmen oder ob die Bikes schon früher oder eher später ausgeliefert werden?


----------



## Freerider1504 (18. Januar 2016)

Kannst dich schon daran orientieren, meine wurden immer zeitgerecht geliefert. Es kam nur zu starken Verzögerungen als die neuen Rahmen auf den Markt kommen. Es kann lediglich passieren, dass Probleme bei Zulieferern entstehen für die benötigten Komponenten.


----------



## earthquake92 (18. Januar 2016)

Sehr fein, danke. Dann heißt es wohl warten


----------



## WICKED650B (21. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte ein Wicked 650B letztes Jahr gekauft aus dem SALE - war also auf Lager und hat aber leider echt lange gedauert.
Hoffe mal, dass das neue Capra AL 1 pünktlich kommt...noch 2 Monate warten. :B


----------



## mdopp (21. Januar 2016)

Meins war genau eine Woche vor dem vereinbarten Liefertermin bei mir


----------



## exbonner (28. Januar 2016)

Ich reihe mich auch ein...Capra AL Comp1, angekündigt für KW10/11


----------



## Tobias_sch (29. Januar 2016)

Hi zusammen,

hab mir ein Capra AL Comp 2 bestellt und warte jetzt schon seit Mitte Dezember. Wie man halt so ist als Bikenarr ohne Bike schaut man sich welche an. Jetzt habe ich das Rose Uncle Jimbo 2 gesehn und bin irgendwie am zweifeln ob das YT das richtige ist. Weiß von euch jemand wie sich die SRAM GX schalten lässt und was die Guide R Bremsen am YT taugen?
Lohnt sich das warten bis Ende März? Was meint ihr? ;-)

Achja - Was will ich fahren? 60% Touren auch mal ordentlich Uphill bis 1700 hm / 60 - 70 km und den rest im Bikepark aber eher die Flow Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank70 (29. Januar 2016)

für 60% touren, ordentlich uphill und flow trails finde ich das capra nicht das richtige bike, würde eher ein all mountain mit max.140 vorne nehmen


----------



## mtb_ul (31. Januar 2016)

Hi Leute,

ich habe gestern mein Capra Comp 2 (L) erhalten.
Wie von YT angekündigt, kam es auf den Tag pünktlich an, sogar fast überpünktlich. Damit habe ich gar nicht gerechnet.
Freitag wurde es an DHL übergeben, Samstag bei am eingetroffen.

Und ich kann nur sagen: BOMBE... Das Bike sieht sowas von geil aus!!! Ich bin voll begeistert, die Qualität des Gesamtpakets passt, keinen Kratzer am Rahmen gefunden, alles sauber verpackt. Aufbau war auch kinderleicht!

Also wer noch am Grübeln ist, ich kann es rein optisch nur weiterempfehlen! Tests konnte ich noch keine machen aufgrund noch fehlender Pedale, das Bike kam unerwartet früh an, sodass ich mich erst noch um Pedale kümmern muss 

Stay tuned, Grüße aus Süddeutschland, Daniel


PS. bin ich der erste hier im Forum der das 2016er Capra schon zu hause stehen hat??


----------



## mtb_ul (31. Januar 2016)




----------



## Tobias_sch (31. Januar 2016)

Sieht ja wirklich gut aus. Denk ich bleib bei meiner initialen Wahl. ;-) Ein kleiner fahrbericht wäre cool!

Viel Spass! ;-) Ride on!


----------



## Chrizey (31. Januar 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 458645


Wann hattest du denn bestellt?
Habe Größe L am 2.12.15 bestellt und die Bestellung einmal am 29.12. geändert.


----------



## mtb_ul (1. Februar 2016)

Chrizey schrieb:


> Wann hattest du denn bestellt?
> Habe Größe L am 2.12.15 bestellt und die Bestellung einmal am 29.12. geändert.



Hi,

ich habe am 20.11 bestellt, kurz nach dem es auf der HP möglich war. Dort war am Tag der Bestellung für die Größe L Lieferbar ab 27.01 angegeben... YT hat sein Wort gehalten, einen Tag drauf hatte ich das Bike zu Hause...

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, zu warten. Das Warten lohnt sich, das Comp 2 sieht in echt noch viel geiler aus wie auf den Bildern. Das Giftgrün ist echt hammer!

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Chrizey (2. Februar 2016)

Hi Daniel,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Bei mir gibt es nun endlich ein Statusupdate. Trackingnummer erhalten. 
Wenn nun alles ordnungsgemäß abläuft, heirate ich am Wochenende den Capra AL Comp 2 Sattel


----------



## Tobias_sch (2. Februar 2016)

Mein Capra sollte auch noch bis zum We hier sein. Angekündigt für 23.3, aber bereits heute ne Tracking Nummer erhalten.


----------



## earthquake92 (2. Februar 2016)

Mein Tues Al in schwarz ist ab 06.04. lieferbar, hoffentlich wird auch schon früher geliefert :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrizey (5. Februar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,
mein Bike ist heute angekommen ... es sieht wirklich super aus. Ich bin von der Optik total begeistert.

Jedoch muss ich es leider reklamieren, da es an der Befestigung vom Dämpfer und an der Schraubverbindung vom hinterem Gelenk Kratzer aufweist. Außerdem, und dass ist das Schlimmste, ist mir beim Zudrücken der Hebel von der Steckachse (Schnellspanner RockShox Pike) abgebrochen. Da das Capra nicht mein erstes Bike ist, weiß ich auch, dass man den Schnellspanner nie übermäßig feste anzieht. Aber beim vorigen Zudrehen ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass der Hebel viel Spiel hat. Und Beim handfesten Zudrücken, war der Hebel dann komplett ab. Somit tippe ich auf einen Materialfehler.
Ich habe bereits eine Email an YT gesenden, die aber voraussichtlich Montag erst beantwortet wird.
Anbei die Bilder von dem Mängeln. Schaut sie euch mal an und lasst mich wissen was Ihr darüber denkt.

Viele Grüße
Chrizey


----------



## mdopp (5. Februar 2016)

Hm, bei den Kratzern wäre ich persönlich jetzt nicht so empfindlich und würde deshalb bestimmt nicht das ganze Rad zurück senden.
Ist natürlich blöd und vielleicht kriegst Du einen Nachlass.
Aber mal ehrlich: Eine richtige Ausfahrt und schon hast Du viel mehr Kratzer 
Der Hebel ist vermutlich Materialfehler. Das sollte schnell und einfach zu ersetzen sein.
Notfalls hier: https://r2-bike.com/ROCK-SHOX-Steckachse-Maxle-Lite-Boost-15-x-110-mm-fuer-Pike-Lyrik-Yari
[Sorry, hab' den Link zwei mal editiert...]


----------



## Chrizey (6. Februar 2016)

mdopp schrieb:


> Hm, bei den Kratzern wäre ich persönlich jetzt nicht so empfindlich und würde deshalb bestimmt nicht das ganze Rad zurück senden.
> Ist natürlich blöd und vielleicht kriegst Du einen Nachlass.
> Aber mal ehrlich: Eine richtige Ausfahrt und schon hast Du viel mehr Kratzer
> Der Hebel ist vermutlich Materialfehler. Das sollte schnell und einfach zu ersetzen sein.
> ...



Ja ein Nachlass wäre super, da man die Kratzer auch nichtmehr wegbekommt. Evtl hat YT einen Lackstift für mich zum Nachbessern. Zurückschicken möchte ich das Vehicle nicht, es sei denn YT möchte nichts anderes gewähren.

Die Steckachse habe ich direkt bei hibike bestellt und hoffe sie wird Dienstag eintreffen.


----------



## mtb_ul (7. Februar 2016)

Chrizey schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> mein Bike ist heute angekommen ... es sieht wirklich super aus. Ich bin von der Optik total begeistert.
> 
> Jedoch muss ich es leider reklamieren, da es an der Befestigung vom Dämpfer und an der Schraubverbindung vom hinterem Gelenk Kratzer aufweist. Außerdem, und dass ist das Schlimmste, ist mir beim Zudrücken der Hebel von der Steckachse (Schnellspanner RockShox Pike) abgebrochen. Da das Capra nicht mein erstes Bike ist, weiß ich auch, dass man den Schnellspanner nie übermäßig feste anzieht. Aber beim vorigen Zudrehen ist mir schon aufgefallen, dass der Hebel viel Spiel hat. Und Beim handfesten Zudrücken, war der Hebel dann komplett ab. Somit tippe ich auf einen Materialfehler.
> ...



Hi Chrizey,

Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!  das Capra sieht einfach geil aus. Hast du auch das Racing Green? mh, die Kratzer sind ärgerlich. Wenn ich mein Bike mit Lupe anschaue, finde ich auch ein paar Kratzer, die schon nach dem Auspacken drin waren, z. B. an der Verschraubung der Carbon-Sitzstrebe am Dämpfer. oder auch wie bei dir an der Verschraubung des Gelenks (Bild 2 bei dir). Ich denke allerdings auch, dass allein nach einer richtigen Ausfahrt das Bike schlimmer aussehen wird. Lass mich wissen, ob YT dir auf Kulanz einen Nachlass gibt. Ich könnte auch mal Nachfragen, aber ich hab irgendwie keine Lust, dazu ist das Gesamtpaket des Bikes einfach zu geil. Ich bin gestern mal die erste Runde gefahren, fährt sich spitze! Hab mir jetzt mal noch von invisiFrame ein Protection Kit bestellt, weil der Lack wohl doch recht empfindlich sein soll. Dann wird erstmal abgeklebt ;-)

Hast du die Schrauben am Bike eigentlich mal mit Drehmomentschlüssel nachgezogen? (Lenker Pedale Schaltwerk Dämpferschrauben)?

Grüße Daniel


----------



## Chrizey (8. Februar 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hi Chrizey,
> 
> Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike!  das Capra sieht einfach geil aus. Hast du auch das Racing Green? mh, die Kratzer sind ärgerlich. Wenn ich mein Bike mit Lupe anschaue, finde ich auch ein paar Kratzer, die schon nach dem Auspacken drin waren, z. B. an der Verschraubung der Carbon-Sitzstrebe am Dämpfer. oder auch wie bei dir an der Verschraubung des Gelenks (Bild 2 bei dir). Ich denke allerdings auch, dass allein nach einer richtigen Ausfahrt das Bike schlimmer aussehen wird. Lass mich wissen, ob YT dir auf Kulanz einen Nachlass gibt. Ich könnte auch mal Nachfragen, aber ich hab irgendwie keine Lust, dazu ist das Gesamtpaket des Bikes einfach zu geil. Ich bin gestern mal die erste Runde gefahren, fährt sich spitze! Hab mir jetzt mal noch von invisiFrame ein Protection Kit bestellt, weil der Lack wohl doch recht empfindlich sein soll. Dann wird erstmal abgeklebt ;-)
> 
> ...



Hi Daniel,

ich hab das Bike auch in RacingGreen.
Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Antwort von YT erhalten.
Lackschutzfolie ist auch bereits bestellt, ich möchte die aber selber zuschneiden.
Die Schrauben habe ich nicht nachgezogen. Du? War es notwendig?

Gruß 
Chrizey


----------



## mtb_ul (8. Februar 2016)

Chrizey schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> ich hab das Bike auch in RacingGreen.
> Leider habe ich bis jetzt noch keine Antwort von YT erhalten.
> ...



Hi Chrizey,

racing green rocks! die Farbe find ich hammer geil!  sieht richig gut aus! also zur Schutzfolie, ich hab mir die invisiFrame bestellt, ist wollt sehr sehr passgenau, Rahmenschutz + Pike-Schutzfolie (das Casting der Pike ist wohl sehr empfindlich gegen Steinschlag etc). Die invisiFrame ist zwar nicht günstig, aber zum anbringen wohl sehr gut! 
Ich habe yt am Sonntag kontaktiert weil ich eine Frage hatte und HEUTE morgen kam schon eine Antwort. also bisher hat der Kontakt mit yt sehr sehr gut funktionert, innerhalb 1-2 Tagen kam immer eine Antwort. so lob ich mir das. An welche Adresse hast du deine Mail geschickt?
zum Schrauben nachziehen: ich hab im Forum von ein paar Bike-Besitzner (war aber glaub kein capra) gelesen, dass der Hersteller nach Auslieferung ein paar Schrauben nicht richtig angezogen hatte. Ich glaub ich werd mir einen Drehmomentschlüssel (syntace oder würth) kaufen, mit dem ich dann öfter mal die Schraube nachziehen kann oder wenn ich mal was auseinander nehme wieder mit richtigem Drehmoment nachziehen kann.
aber es waren alle Schrauben satt angezogen bei mir.

Mach dich wegen den Kratzern net verrückt, ich hab wie gesagt auch ein paar kleinere, ich denke das lässt sich fast net vermeiden. Einmal net aufgepasst, den breiten Lenker an der Tür angeschlagen, haste auch Macken drin 

Hast du dein Bike schonmal gewogen? ich habe keine Waage, aber ich glaub der einzige Nachteil am Capra ist sein Gewicht...das ich aber gerne in Kauf nehme, weil es sonst einfach eine Maschine ist 

Viele Grüße und trotzdem viel Spass mit deinem Capra! 
Du kannst gerne berichten wie die Kontaktaufnahme mit YT ausging (ich glaub ich habe an die Adresse [email protected] geschrieben)

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobias_sch (8. Februar 2016)

Guten Abend,

also mein Capra ist dann am Samstag noch gekommen. Da ich übers WE weg war konnt ich's erst heute in Augenschein nehmen und zusammen baun. Soweit siehts bei mir ganz gut aus. Hab keine Kratzer ausser bisschen was am Lack bei einer Schraube. Das ist mir aber egal. Was mir aufgefallen ist, das meine Hinterscheibenbremse vor dem ersten Ritt schon bisschen nen Schlag hat, da diese immer wieder schleift. Da muss ich mal beim Support nachfragen.

Aber denke das bekommt man in den Griff. ;-) 

Freu mich schon auf die erste Fahrt.


VG
Tobias


----------



## mdopp (9. Februar 2016)

Tobias_sch schrieb:


> Was mir aufgefallen ist, das meine Hinterscheibenbremse vor dem ersten Ritt schon bisschen nen Schlag hat, da diese immer wieder schleift.


Könnte beim Transport passiert sein oder die 6 Schrauben sind nicht gleichmäßig angezogen.
Ich hab' mir schon vor einiger Zeit dieses Richtwerkzeug gegönnt: https://www.bike-components.de/de/ParkTool/Bremsscheiben-Richtwerkzeug-DT-2-p15998/ Damit bekommst Du einen leichten Schlag in ein paar Augenblicken weg.


----------



## earthquake92 (11. Februar 2016)

Es wird <3


----------



## earthquake92 (11. Februar 2016)

Für alle die sich noch ein YT zulegen wollen: Es ist vor knapp einer Stunde ein ganzer Haufen sofort verfügbarer Bikes im Outlet gelandet! 

Habe mir soeben das letzte in Größe L verfügbare AL Comp 2015 für sagenhafte 2399€ gesichert! Das normale AL 2016 für 200€ weniger wird also storniert ;-)


----------



## Chrizey (11. Februar 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> Hi Chrizey,
> 
> racing green rocks! die Farbe find ich hammer geil!  sieht richig gut aus! also zur Schutzfolie, ich hab mir die invisiFrame bestellt, ist wollt sehr sehr passgenau, Rahmenschutz + Pike-Schutzfolie (das Casting der Pike ist wohl sehr empfindlich gegen Steinschlag etc). Die invisiFrame ist zwar nicht günstig, aber zum anbringen wohl sehr gut!
> Ich habe yt am Sonntag kontaktiert weil ich eine Frage hatte und HEUTE morgen kam schon eine Antwort. also bisher hat der Kontakt mit yt sehr sehr gut funktionert, innerhalb 1-2 Tagen kam immer eine Antwort. so lob ich mir das. An welche Adresse hast du deine Mail geschickt?
> ...



Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde.
Yt hat geantwortet. Für die Kratzer bekomme ich eine Lack-Phiole und darf mir ein TShirt aussuchen.
Finde ich Ok als Entschädigung für die Kratzer.
Doch die Reklamation der Steckachse lehnen sie ab, da schon ähnliche Fälle von Sram und somit auch von Yt abgelehnt wurden mit dem Grund: Zu feste angedrückt, falsch bedient.
Finde ich sehr Schade und auch nicht fair aus folgenden Gründen:
- 1: In der Aufbauanleitung von YT steht, dass man den Hebel des Schnellspanners parallel zum Standrohr der Gabel ausrichten und dann zudrücken soll. (Sogar bebildert) ... Habe ich gemacht, und das Ergebnis kennt Ihr ja alle. Ich habe das auch mit der neuen Steckachse probiert und wenn ich die ganz zugedrückt hätte, wäre ich schon bei Steckachse Nr. 3.
Ich habe nun aufjedenfall gelernt, dass die Qualität von Sram Schnellspanner (Zumindest die Maxle Ultimate) bei weitem nicht an Fox Schnellspanner (z.b. von meiner alten Fox Talas) rankommt. Die  Maxle Ultimate sind Quasi mit einer Sollbruchstelle konstruiert.
Ausserdem vermute ich, dass die richtige Ausrichtung des Hebels von Achse zu Achse variiert und Yt sollte dies in ihrer Anleitung anders formulieren.
- 2: Sram selber sichert sich in der eigenen Montageanleitung damit ab, dass man beim Zudrücken nur einen leichten Abdruck des Hebels auf der Handfläche erkennen darf. Finde ich sehr schwammig formuliert, da es ja verschiedene Arten von Händen gibt. Z.b. sieht man bei gut durchbluteten Händen den Abdruck eher als bei nicht so gut durchbluteten Händen. Und man so den richtigen Druck nicht eindeutig beschreiben kann.

Naja mit dem wirklich freundlichen Service von YT wollte ich nicht stundenlang diskutieren und habe deshalb deren Entscheidung einfach hingenommen. Jetzt darf ich mich auf ein TSHIRT freuen und eine Lackphiole, die man sicher noch öfter gebrauchen kann.

Zu dem Invisiframe: Finde ich auch genial. Nur bin ich dafür etwas zu geizig. Die Folie vom Werbetechniker meines Vertrauens für ein paar Euronen kann das selbe, nur muss ich vorher noch ein bisschen schnippeln. Bleibe aber unter 10Eur Materialkosten für alle kritischen Bereiche des Bikes.




Tobias_sch schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> 
> also mein Capra ist dann am Samstag noch gekommen. Da ich übers WE weg war konnt ich's erst heute in Augenschein nehmen und zusammen baun. Soweit siehts bei mir ganz gut aus. Hab keine Kratzer ausser bisschen was am Lack bei einer Schraube. Das ist mir aber egal. Was mir aufgefallen ist, das meine Hinterscheibenbremse vor dem ersten Ritt schon bisschen nen Schlag hat, da diese immer wieder schleift. Da muss ich mal beim Support nachfragen.
> 
> ...



Das Problem mit der schleifenden Scheibe hatte ich auch.
Lösung: Scheibe demontieren und dass blaue Zeug von den Schrauben was zw. Scheibe und Radnabe eingeklemmt war entfernt. Anschließend Scheibe wieder montiert, Bremse ausgerichtet und seitdem schleiffrei unterwegs.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen, wenn du nicht sogar schon selbst drauf gekommen bist 

Schönen Abend noch und letz shredd!!

Vg
Chrizey


----------



## Portiman (11. Februar 2016)

Hat sich gerade erledigt.
Sorry überlesen 

Ich weiß nicht, wie fest du wirklich gedrückt hast. Aber man merkt eigentlich, ob der Hebel in der richtigen Position ist, oder ob es zu stramm ist. Viel Kraft muss man da eigentlich nicht aufwenden. 

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Chrizey (11. Februar 2016)

Portiman schrieb:


> @Chrizey
> 
> Die Stellung des Hebels der Steckachse ist verstellbar an der Maxle Steckachse. Das musst du schon vorher so einstellen, dass sie in der gewünschten Stellung nicht zu fest ist. Steckachse zusammendrücken und Kopf in die gewünschte Position drehen...
> 
> ...



Ach schau an. Danke für die Info. Das erklärt warum auf Bildern von der Pike der Hebel immer in verschieden Stellungen festgezogen ist.
Ändert jedoch nichts an meinen Gründen. Die von Dir beschriebene Einstellmöglichkeit wird in der Aufbauanleitung von Yt nirgends erwähnt.


----------



## Portiman (11. Februar 2016)

Ich hatte mein Beitrag eben bearbeitet, weil ich deinen nur flüchtig gelesen hatte und du das mit der Verstellung selbst erwähntest. Sorry... Aber wenn es dir dennoch geholfen hat, dann ist ja alles gut 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Stubenkueken (11. Februar 2016)

earthquake92 schrieb:


> Es wird <3


Ich will auch  glaube aber nicht das das beim pro vorkommt. Bin leicht neidisch


----------



## earthquake92 (11. Februar 2016)

Naja, ist jetzt auch egal, hab ja vorhin das AL Comp 2015 im Outlet geschossen... Das war jetzt sofort lieferbar. 

Selber Rahmen und doppelte Ausstattung für nen Hunni mehr  

Bin gespannt wie lange ich jetzt auf das sofort lieferbare Bike warten muss...

Kanns Kaum erwarten, selbst wenn es nur noch 2 Tage dauern würde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Qawoom (11. Februar 2016)

habe mir am 17. Januar ein Capra AL in größe l bestellt. In der Mail und auf der Seite stand ja Lieferbar ab 17.02. Jetzt steht auf der Seite lieferbar ab 24.02. Hat jemand da schon weitere Infos?


----------



## bimmer1980 (12. Februar 2016)

Denke das bedeutet einfach, dass diejenigen die JETZT bestellen das Ding frühestens am 24.02. bekommen.


----------



## mtb_ul (12. Februar 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Denke das bedeutet einfach, dass diejenigen die JETZT bestellen das Ding frühestens am 24.02. bekommen.


Richtig, so ist diese Information auch zu deuten. Habe diesbezüglich schon mal Kontakt gehabt mit YT, die haben das auch so kommentiert. Hab mein Bike im Dezember bestellt, im Januar stand auf der Homepage Lieferzeit Ende April. Bekommen habe ich es wie zum Bestelldatum auf der HP pünktlich...


----------



## mtb_ul (12. Februar 2016)

Chrizey schrieb:


> Sorry das ich mich jetzt erst melde.
> Yt hat geantwortet. Für die Kratzer bekomme ich eine Lack-Phiole und darf mir ein TShirt aussuchen.
> Finde ich Ok als Entschädigung für die Kratzer.
> Doch die Reklamation der Steckachse lehnen sie ab, da schon ähnliche Fälle von Sram und somit auch von Yt abgelehnt wurden mit dem Grund: Zu feste angedrückt, falsch bedient.
> ...



Hi Chrizey,

danke für die Rückmeldung! Cool, dass YT da kulant war bzgl. der Kratzer. was genau ist denn eine Lack-Phiole? Lackstift? Sry kenne das Wort nicht. Wegen er Steckachse, gut dass ihr das mal hier im Forum angesprochen habt, ich hab mir da bisher nix dabei gedacht und werde in Zukunft den Schnellspanner vorsichtiger anziehen.

Wollte noch kurz Rückmeldung geben bzgl. der invisiFrame-Schutzfolie.
Ich hab jetzt knapp die Hälfte des Bikes beklebt, hab mir sehr viel Zeit gelassen, aber ich denke das Ergebnis ist bisher in Ordnung, ganz blasenfrei ist es nicht aber ich bin mit dem Resultat doch recht zufrieden. Die Folien sind zwar teuer aber dafür sehr sehr passgenau. ich wüsste gar nicht wie ich eine Standardfolie passend zurechschneide bei alle den Rundungen. 
Heute oder morgen wird der Rest beklebt. Bin mal gespannt.

Schönes Wochenende euch,

Grüße aus Ulm, Daniel


----------



## Chrizey (12. Februar 2016)

mtb_ul schrieb:


> was genau ist denn eine Lack-Phiole? Lackstift? Sry kenne das Wort nicht.



Ich schätze mal das wird so ein Mini Glasfläschchen gefüllt mit Lack und einem Pinselchen sein, wie man es von manchen Lackierern bekommt wenn man sein Auto dort wieder abholt.
Ganz genau kann ich dir das aber erst sagen wenn ich es erhalten habe


----------



## Gummiadler (12. Februar 2016)

Chrizey schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das wird so ein Mini Glasfläschchen gefüllt mit Lack und einem Pinselchen sein, wie man es von manchen Lackierern bekommt wenn man sein Auto dort wieder abholt.
> Ganz genau kann ich dir das aber erst sagen wenn ich es erhalten habe



Richtig!


----------



## earthquake92 (13. Februar 2016)

Sagt mal, wie lange hat das Paket eigentlich bei euch gebraucht bis es da war? 
Also vom Tag der Versendung aus.

Habe gestern eine Mail bekommen dass mein Rad am Montag in den Versand geht.


----------



## Tobias_sch (13. Februar 2016)

Bei mir warns 3 Tage. 

Vg
Tobias


----------



## earthquake92 (13. Februar 2016)

Alles klar, danke. Bin gespannt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (14. Februar 2016)

Je nachdem wie viel Platz DHL in ihren Wagen hat dauert es 1-2 Tage länger als normale Pakete.


----------



## mtb_ul (15. Februar 2016)

Chrizey schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal das wird so ein Mini Glasfläschchen gefüllt mit Lack und einem Pinselchen sein, wie man es von manchen Lackierern bekommt wenn man sein Auto dort wieder abholt.
> Ganz genau kann ich dir das aber erst sagen wenn ich es erhalten habe




Hi Chrizey und alle die ihr Capra auch schon erhalten haben,

kannst du für mich bitte mal was überprüfen? Meine Laufräder haben komische Microrisse zwischen den Speichen (also nicht der große Kratzer sondern die vielen quer verlaufenden Rillen, siehe Bild). Man erkennt sie nur im guten Licht bzw. wenn man genau schaut. Ich hab mir nix dabei gedacht, aber ein Mitarbeiter von YT meinte dass das wohl nicht normal ist. Mich würde interessieren, ob jemand mit gleichem Laufradsatz (E1900 Spline) ähnliches Bild hat.

Danke fürs Prüfen!

Viele Grüße, Daniel


----------



## Tobias_sch (15. Februar 2016)

Hi Daniel,

bei mir schaut das Laufgrad genau so aus... Kannst mit dem Handy leider nicht fotografieren und werde es gleich mal mit der Spiegelreflex probieren. Wie wird bei dir weiter vor gegangen?

VG
Tobias

Nachtrag....
So siehts bei mir dann aus:


----------



## Freerider1504 (15. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube nicht das es ein Problem darstellt, eventuell nur Lackeinschlüsse?


----------



## Chrizey (15. Februar 2016)

Bei mir schaut es auf dem Foto genau so aus. Konnte es aber mit dem bloßem Auge nicht erkennen, was auch am Licht liegen kann. 
Ich vermute, dass die Risse entstehen wenn die Felge zentriert wird indem die Speichen eingesetzt und angezogen werden.
Vielleicht kann auch mal jemand eine Nahaufnahme (mit Blitz) von einer schwarzen Felge machen von einem anderem Hersteller.


----------



## mtb_ul (16. Februar 2016)

Chrizey schrieb:


> Bei mir schaut es auf dem Foto genau so aus. Konnte es aber mit dem bloßem Auge nicht erkennen, was auch am Licht liegen kann.
> Ich vermute, dass die Risse entstehen wenn die Felge zentriert wird indem die Speichen eingesetzt und angezogen werden.
> Vielleicht kann auch mal jemand eine Nahaufnahme (mit Blitz) von einer schwarzen Felge machen von einem anderem Hersteller.



Hallo und guten Morgen zusammen,

ich habe von DT Swiss (übrigens sehr schneller und kompetener Kundendienst muss ich sagen) direkt eine Antwort bekommen zu den kleinen querverlaufenden Microrissen. Ich zitiere: "Es handelt sich bei den Rissen um eine Struktur in der Oberfläche der Felge, die durch das Formen des Felgenprofils zum Felgenring entsteht. Da diese Felgen sehr dünn beschichtet sind bleibt diese Struktur - zumindest bei naher Betrachtung und entsprechend Lichteinfall - sichtbar. Aus unserer Sicht also typisch für diesen Felgentyp und somit vollkommen unbedenklich" (Zitat Ende). Also an alle mit diesem LRS, die Risse sind herstellungsbedingt und unbedenklich. Danke euch fürs Nachschauen und Rückmelden! Schönen Tag noch! Und viel Spass mit eurem Capra!

Grüße, Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_ul (16. Februar 2016)

Da ich von einer Woche schonmal davon berichtet habe, dass ich mein neues Capra mit einer Schutzfolie bestücken will, hier noch kurz der Abschlussbericht für alle, die es interessiert. Ich habe mich für das Folienset von invisiFrame entschieden (übrigens ein sehr hilfbereiter und kompetenter Kundenservice, der mir auf jede meiner Fragen zeitnah geantwortet hat!). Hier wird ein Set extra für das Capra angeboten. Zusätzlich habe ich meine Pike mit Schutzfolie ausgestattet, da der Lack der Pike anscheind sehr empfindlich ist (beide Sets in der Variante "Matt"). Die beiden Foliensets sind sehr passgenau und es werden die wichtigsten Stellen am Bike abgedeckt. Ich habe mir sehr viel Zeit genommen zum Anbringen der Folie, da ich Lufteinschlüsse und Ungenauigkeit bei der Positionierung vermeiden wollte. Ein paar Tipps zum Anbringen: verwendet als Fluid unbedingt eine Mischung aus Wasser und BABYSHAMPO (ph-neutral ist wichtig). Je weniger Schampoo ihr verwendet, desto schwerer ist eine Nachpositionierung der Folie bzw. desto schneller klebt sie am Rahmen. Das tolle am Frameset von invisiFrame ist, dass man auch nach einiger Zeit mit entsprechendem Einsprühen der Folie mit der Flüssigkeit das Ganze nachpositionieren kann. Verwendet auf jeden Fall lieber mehr von der Flüssigkeit als zu wenig. Wenn die Position der Folie passt, habe ich mit dem Rakel die Lufteinschlüsse entfernt und zum Schluss das ganze mit einem fusselfreien Microfasertuch glattgestrichen. Das Ergebnis lässt sich wirklich sehen, die Folie ist fast unsichtbar!
Der Preis ist meiner Meinung nach gerechtfertigt. Wer Fragen hat kann sich gerne bei mir melden. Ich bin froh, dass Bike beklebt zu haben. Jetzt kann ich es endlich richtig einsauen  

Viele Grüße, Daniel


----------



## earthquake92 (16. Februar 2016)

DHL war grad da


----------



## Chrizey (16. Februar 2016)

earthquake92 schrieb:


> DHL war grad da


Glückwunsch!  
Viel Spaß beim aufbauen! 
Und denk dran den Schnellspanner von der Rockshox nicht zu feste anzuziehen ;P


----------



## earthquake92 (17. Februar 2016)

Danke  War lustig, hab YT 20 Minuten bevor DHL um ca. 19:30 Uhr kam ne Mail geschrieben, wo meine Versandbestätigung bleibt 

War also ne ganz große Überraschung, da ich dachte, dass es Vllt. doch nicht bis zum Wochenende da ist. 

Ein Unboxing Video wurde gefilmt, dass kommt aber erst etwas später


----------



## BeePee (17. Februar 2016)

Servus.
Glückwunsch an alle, die's schon bekommen haben oder wo es gleich so weit ist.

Ich reihe mich auch mal ein. Hab vorgestern das Capra AL bestellt, sollte für den Anfang erst mal reichen. Dazu farblich passende Decals, Pedalen, Griffe. Dass ich die 2015er Bikes im Outlet verpasst habe, werde ich mir nie verzeihen...

Eine Frage, war bei euch in der Auftragsbestätigung das Feld Lieferdatum auch leer?


----------



## earthquake92 (17. Februar 2016)

War bei dem ersten Bike, worauf ich hätte bis April warten sollen genauso. 
Da sich das ganzen noch nach vorne oder hinten verschieben kann, geben sie logischerweise noch keinen Termin bekannt.
Du musst dich in dem Fall deshalb vorrangig an den Termin auf der Seite richten! 

Übrigens: Es landen immer wieder Bikes im Outlet. Ganz unverhofft!

2 mal am Tag kurz auf der Seite zu schauen lohnt sich also


----------



## BeePee (17. Februar 2016)

alles klar, danke für die Info 
Ja, eigentlich stalke ich die YT Website regelmäßig, aber da war ich leider zu spät.


----------



## ThommySC (18. Februar 2016)

Capra Al Comp 1 und 2 Liefertermin hat sich von ~ 28.03.16 auf 18.05.16 verändert... neein jetzt muss ich noch länger warten :/ einziger Vorteil die Vorfreude ist länger


----------



## simsalonaut (18. Februar 2016)

Hattest du denn schon bestellt? Ausschlaggebend ist ja nur das Lieferdatum, was bei Bestellung auf der Webseite (und dann auf deinem Bestell-PDF) stand; wie sich danach die Lieferzeiten entwickeln, ist unerheblich.


----------



## mtb_ul (18. Februar 2016)

ThommySC schrieb:


> Capra Al Comp 1 und 2 Liefertermin hat sich von ~ 28.03.16 auf 18.05.16 verändert... neein jetzt muss ich noch länger warten :/ einziger Vorteil die Vorfreude ist länger



ist doch schon seit ner Woche auf Mitte Mai 
und ja, simsalonaut hat recht, das Datum das in deinen Bestellunterlagen steht gilt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThommySC (18. Februar 2016)

Joa habs erst bestellt. Muss noch auf die Bestätigung warten, dort sollte das richtige Datum drinne stehen. Also vermutlich 18.05


----------



## mtb_ul (19. Februar 2016)

ThommySC schrieb:


> Joa habs erst bestellt. Muss noch auf die Bestätigung warten, dort sollte das richtige Datum drinne stehen. Also vermutlich 18.05


aber das warten lohnt sich, das capra ist echt der hammer


----------



## Pri3sT (19. Februar 2016)

Also bei mir ist der aktuelle Stand so, dass ich bisher auch noch keine Versandbestätigung erhalten habe.


Bestellung Capra AL in M von Mitte Dezember. Damalige Angabe im Shop und auch auf meiner Bestellung 10.02.2016.


Hab mal bei YT angerufen, aktuell konnte man mir leider keinen neuen Termin nennen. Sondern verwies darauf das der 10.02.16 lediglich der frühestmöglich Termin zur Auslieferung gewesen sei.


Egal, das kommt schon noch und die Vorfreude wird ja damit auch nur noch größer!


----------



## BeePee (19. Februar 2016)

Ich habe die Info bekommen, dass es Ende KW8 / Anfang KW9 ausgeliefert wird. Ebenfalls AL in M.
Da ich erst Anfang der Woche bestellt habe, wird deins höchstwahrscheinlich bald kommen @Pri3sT


----------



## Pri3sT (22. Februar 2016)

Hi @BeePee erstmal Glückwunsch zu der Bikewahl!! 

Und danke für die Info, ich bin gespannt und drück uns mal die Daumen.


----------



## _Sebo_ (23. Februar 2016)

Moin!
Noch Platz hier?
Heute Mittag das YT Capra CF Comp, Größe L in all black bestellt.
Ab jetzt heißt es warten...

Hat jemand sein CF schon in schwarz?


----------



## earthquake92 (24. Februar 2016)

So, mit einem Bild des neuen Bikes verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer.

 Allen anderen wünsche ich einen vozeitigen Liefertermin und Durchhaltevermögen


----------



## Pri3sT (25. Februar 2016)

So, dann möchte ich mich auch mal mit nem Bild aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden.

Kam bereits gestern, leider ohne Vorankündigung und somit musste es heute erstmal aus seinem DHL Gefängnis befreit werden.

Wünsche allen Wartenden noch eine kurzweilige Wartezeit und anschließend richtig Fun.

Haut rein!


----------



## _Sebo_ (3. März 2016)

noch jemand Liefertermin in KW 12?

Hoffe es kommt vor dem Osterwochenende....
Auskunft am Telefon war leider nicht möglich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nonnzen (3. März 2016)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Moin!
> Noch Platz hier?
> Heute Mittag das YT Capra CF Comp, Größe L in all black bestellt.
> Ab jetzt heißt es warten...
> ...


Si, hab das YT Capra CF Comp in L und raw black seit Ende Januar - cooles Teil, das Warten lohnt sich


----------



## bimmer1980 (5. März 2016)

Fotos !  Mein Fallout sollte auch in 14 Tagen kommen. Bin mal gespannt wegen der Farbe. Das AL sieht in Gelb ja schonmal sehr geil aus find ich.


----------



## Nonnzen (5. März 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Fotos !  Mein Fallout sollte auch in 14 Tagen kommen. Bin mal gespannt wegen der Farbe. Das AL sieht in Gelb ja schonmal sehr geil aus find ich.


Ich bin nicht der größte Fotograf.. aber hier hab ich mal eins. Aus der Nähe sieht man leicht die einzelnen Carbonlagen des Rahmens, sieht finde ich ganz cool aus.


----------



## bimmer1980 (5. März 2016)

Black Beauty! Sieht gut aus ! Danke! Wie groß bist Du ?


----------



## Nonnzen (5. März 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Black Beauty! Sieht gut aus ! Danke! Wie groß bist Du ?


Ich bin 189cm. Rahmen ist L und passt sehr gut, hängt aber natürlich wie immer von den eigenen Vorlieben ab.


----------



## bimmer1980 (7. März 2016)

Nonnzen schrieb:


> Ich bin 189cm. Rahmen ist L und passt sehr gut, hängt aber natürlich wie immer von den eigenen Vorlieben ab.



Das beruhigt mich ! Bin gespannt wie nen Flitzebogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BeePee (9. März 2016)

Bike ist zwar längst da, wollte aber noch ein paar Sachen anpassen. Nun ist es fertig - hier mein bye bye Wartezimmer Foto.
Viel Glück an alle die noch warten.


----------



## raskolnix (15. März 2016)

Hat schon jemand eine Versandbestätigung erhalten, der bei "Verfügbarkeit ab 9.3" bestellt hat? (AL Comp 1)

Und noch eine andere Frage: Ich habe mir mal die Montage-Anleitung heruntergeladen. Laut Drehmoment-Tabelle brauch man einen Schlüssel für ca. 3-50 Nm. Hat da jemand einen Tipp, dass ich mir den schon vorher holen kann?


----------



## Glitzi (15. März 2016)

raskolnix schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine Versandbestätigung erhalten, der bei "Verfügbarkeit ab 9.3" bestellt hat? (AL Comp 1)
> 
> Und noch eine andere Frage: Ich habe mir mal die Montage-Anleitung heruntergeladen. Laut Drehmoment-Tabelle brauch man einen Schlüssel für ca. 3-50 Nm. Hat da jemand einen Tipp, dass ich mir den schon vorher holen kann?



Also ich hab mir ebenfalls das Capra AL Comp 1 bestellt. Bestellung hab ich am 05.01.2016 aufgegeben, Lieferdatum war immer der 09.03.2016... zumindest bis zum 26.02.2016 als vom YT Service eine Mail eintrudelte, dass sich der Liefertermin auf KW 14, also Anfang April, verschiebe, weil sich ein essentielles Bauteil vom Zulieferer verzögere.
Auf meine Nachfrage, ob es am Rahmen liegt und falls ja, es für mich kein Problem wäre auch den gelben Rahmen des ALs zu nehmen, wurde mir nur gesagt, dass dies leider nicht möglich ist und ich Bescheid bekomme, sobald die Montage beginnt.

Ich vermute also, dass der Rahmenzulieferer in Verzug ist.
Sehr ärgerlich, vorallem, weil ich meinen mit Puffer geplanten Bike-Urlaub canceln muss.

Bzgl Drehmomentschlüssel wirst Du dir wahrscheinlich eher 2 Schlüssel kaufen müssen, ich kenne zumindest keinen Schlüssel, der den Bereich 3 - 50 Nm abdeckt. Ich hab einen 1 - 15 Nm Schlüssel vom Motorradfachhändler. Kein Spitzenteil, aber bei Alurahmen absolut ausreichend. Die hohen Drehmomente bei Tretlager und Pedalen ziehe ich mit Bauchgefühl an.


----------



## TomekDB (15. März 2016)

raskolnix schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine Versandbestätigung erhalten, der bei "Verfügbarkeit ab 9.3" bestellt hat? (AL Comp 1)






Hab am 20.11.15 bestellt und es soll angeblich dieses Woche kommen. Sendungsnummer gibts auch schon seit gestern. Jedoch nur im Kundenkonto.  Und das Paket ist wohl noch auf dem Weg ins Paketzentrum seit gestern.Ich halt es nicht mehr aus . Sobald es ankommt geb ich hier mal Bescheid


----------



## lordbritannia (15. März 2016)

TomekDB schrieb:


> Hab am 20.11.15 bestellt und es soll angeblich dieses Woche kommen. Von einer Versandbestätigung jedoch noch keine Spur.


ärgert euch nicht über 1-2 Wochen, ich muss bis Juli warten...


----------



## frank70 (15. März 2016)

und mein alu comp 1 soll mitte mai kommen (war jedefalls bei der Bestellung vor ca. 2.5 Wochen auf der seite so angegeben). wäre dann das 3. yt bike


----------



## bimmer1980 (16. März 2016)

Was bedeutet eigentlich Bestellstatus: Komplett Abgeschlossen
in meinem YT Kundenkonto ? 

Kommt bei Versendung ne andere Meldung, oder soll ich mal unten schauen obs schon da ist...


----------



## BeePee (16. März 2016)

komplett abgeschlossen bedeutet, dass es auf dem Weg zu dir ist. Zumindest war es bei mir so. Wenn du bei der Bestellung auf 'anzeigen' gehst, sollte auch ein Link zur Sendungsverfolgung drin sein. Ne extra Mail bekommst du dabei nicht, musst selbst schauen.
Na dann schon mal Glückwunsch


----------



## TomekDB (16. März 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Was bedeutet eigentlich Bestellstatus: Komplett Abgeschlossen
> in meinem YT Kundenkonto ?
> 
> Kommt bei Versendung ne andere Meldung, oder soll ich mal unten schauen obs schon da ist...



Trackingnummer sollte bei dir dann auch in yt Konto auffindbar sein. 

Meins ist vorhin angekommen. Somit verabschiede ich mich auch schon wieder hier und hoffe eure bikes kommen bald an.


----------



## bimmer1980 (16. März 2016)

Ich danke euch !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubenkueken (19. März 2016)

Sagt mal... Seh ich das richtig das das tues comp plötzlich 2wochen früher lieferbar ist? Statt 4.5 jetzt 20.4? Hat jemand das comp im Korb der mir was dazu sagen kann?


----------



## _Sebo_ (21. März 2016)

Mein CF Comp in schwarz kommt leider nicht mehr vor Ostern.
Liefertermin auf Anfang April verschoben...


----------



## molnitza (22. März 2016)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Mein CF Comp in schwarz kommt leider nicht mehr vor Ostern.
> Liefertermin auf Anfang April verschoben...



Liefertermin? Wo kann ich den einsehen? Ich sehe nur "Lieferbar ab 03/30/2016".


----------



## _Sebo_ (22. März 2016)

Bei mir steht nach wie vor der 23.03. im meinem Online Profil.
Habe eine Email bekommen in der sie den Termin auf den 06.04. verschoben haben. 
Sie warten wohl auf die Rahmen in schwarz.

2 Wochen sind nicht tragisch, wenn man über Ostern Urlaub mit dem Rad geplant hat aber schon.


----------



## molnitza (22. März 2016)

Och nicht doch... Dann bekomme ich sicher auch noch eine Mail. Ich habe das gleiche Rad bestellt. Aber naja, der Trend geht eh zum (Zweit-) Drittrad. Dann muss ich wohl doch noch ein wenig Pumptrack- oder Downhillfahren.


----------



## frank70 (22. März 2016)

und ich habe ein mail bekommen, dass sie das capra al comp1 2 Wochen früher ausliefern! wurde das überhaupt schon ausgeliefert? kann mir dazu jemand sagen, was die farbe in echt ist? rot oder pink oder ...? hoffe mal, nicht zu knallig


----------



## lordbritannia (22. März 2016)

Leute, ich bin begeistert.... YT macht in meinen Augen alles richtig. Meine Bestellung (AL Comp 1 in XL) war für Juli angekündigt (Schock!!), dann neue Meldung: Anfang Mai, heute die mail, das mein Rädchen lieferbar ist und mich sehr bald erreichen wird. Das ist für die Psyche wirklich genial (denkt an Verschiebungen von Canyon). Natürlich wäre "lieferbar" besser, aber wir haben Ende März...alles prima. Die Kommunikation via YT war vorbildlich und immer souverän, verbindlich und sehr sehr nett (danke Oli für deinen Rat). Das kenne ich bisher von niemandem!! YT: Macht weiter so. Marketing ist eh das beste auf dem Markt zur Zeit...YT ist der Mac auf 2 Rädern...hahaha

ich freue mich auf das AL Comp 1 in XL und gebe euch bald in dem anderen Thread Feedback.

Ein neuer YT Jünger!! I am not worthy


----------



## e.x.y. (22. März 2016)

frank70 schrieb:


> und ich habe ein mail bekommen, dass sie das capra al comp1 2 Wochen früher ausliefern! wurde das überhaupt schon ausgeliefert? kann mir dazu jemand sagen, was die farbe in echt ist? rot oder pink oder ...? hoffe mal, nicht zu knallig


----------



## jayzi (23. März 2016)

e.x.y. schrieb:


>


Ist auch mit diesem Foto schwer zu sagen. Kameras und Bildschirme haben unterschiedliche Farbprofile. Das kann ganz schön täuschen. Wir können ja eine Umfrage machen. Mal sehen, wie viele Pink und wie viele auf Rot tippen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sushi1976 (23. März 2016)

e.x.y. schrieb:


>


Ist das ein M oder L Rahmen ? Mein Bruder bekommt das gleiche Bike




Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## lordbritannia (24. März 2016)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ist das ein M oder L Rahmen ? Mein Bruder bekommt das gleiche Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jayzi schrieb:


> Ist auch mit diesem Foto schwer zu sagen. Kameras und Bildschirme haben unterschiedliche Farbprofile. Das kann ganz schön täuschen. Wir können ja eine Umfrage machen. Mal sehen, wie viele Pink und wie viele auf Rot tippen.


Kann jemand etwas zu dem Farbton Coral sagen? Das Carbon Rad hat auch Coral als Farbton, aber deutlich roter. Wenn das Rad pink dann werde ich wohl endlich mein Coming out haben )))


----------



## e.x.y. (24. März 2016)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ist das ein M oder L Rahmen ? Mein Bruder bekommt das gleiche Bike
> 
> 
> 
> ...



XL


----------



## e.x.y. (24. März 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Kann jemand etwas zu dem Farbton Coral sagen? Das Carbon Rad hat auch Coral als Farbton, aber deutlich roter. Wenn das Rad pink dann werde ich wohl endlich mein Coming out haben )))



definitv ROT


----------



## lordbritannia (24. März 2016)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> definitv ROT


mist  dann bestelle ich mir für mein coming out besser ein Damenrad... 

ich habe heute mit YT telefoniert und die haben deine Aussage bestätigt. Es soll die gleiche (ähnliche) Farbe haben wie das Tues Pro CF aus 2015. Weiterhin bin ich im Netz fündig geworden: 
http://imgur.com/a/jjINM

also, diese Bilder sind ziemlich cool und ich freue mich auf mein erstes YT nächste Woche...Ride on


----------



## frank70 (24. März 2016)

super, das sieht wirklich nicht nach pink aus! ich freue mich auf mein drittes yt in 5 Wochen...ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucalenz (27. März 2016)

_super, das sieht wirklich nicht nach pink aus! ich freue mich auf mein drittes yt in 5 Wochen...ride on_

..... und ich dachte ich sei der einzige Verrückte mit 3 YT's.

Mein erstes in 2011 war das Wicked in L - damals echt sensationell für 1600,- Euro. Fährt heute noch wie am ersten Tag. Kaum Wartung nötig.
Dann wurden es immer mehr Parkeinsätze - da kommt das Wicked dann doch an seine Grenzen und vor zwei Jahren ein gebrauchtes TUES 2 gekauft - auch in L.
Die Krönung ist jetzt aber das CAPRA Comp 1 in XL. Ist genau die richtige Mischung aus den beiden ersten. Kam gestern um 14.00 Uhr an - um 16.00 Uhr das erste Mal auf unserem Haus downhill. Und ist der Hammer wie das Teil geht. Du wirst viel Spaß mit Deinem haben.
Und wer über 1,90 m ist - keine Angst vor XL. Ist zwar bei der ersten Sitzprobe echt ein Riesenschiff - aber nach 10 Minuten merkst Du einfach das alles passt. Für mich waren die L Rahmen immer ein Kompromiss.
---- und wichtig: checkt alle Verschraubungen durch. Bei mir war so einiges recht lieblos verschraubt. Die hatten es wohl ziemlich eilig bei YT, zumal das bike 2 Wochen Verspätung hatte. Das wäre dann aber auch der einzige Kritikpunkt.


----------



## lordbritannia (28. März 2016)

@Luca
Super, danke für das Feedback beim xl, meins kommt Ende der Woche und ich habe immer noch ein mulmiges Gefühl bei der groesse... Aber wird schon irgendwie


----------



## bimmer1980 (28. März 2016)

Es wird dir passen, davon bin ich überzeugt!  Es wird dir am Anfang lang und groß vorkommen, aber das liegt am 65 Grad Lenkwinkel. War bei mir sogar beim L so. Doch wenn man den Radstand mal außer Acht lässt, war der Rahmen ziemlich kurz und flach. So das ich es tatsächlich zurück geschickt habe 

XL wird dir passen!


----------



## Glitzi (29. März 2016)

Hi Leute, ich bin relativ neu hier bzw. habe immer nur mitgelesen. 
Ich habe mir auch im Januar ein Capra AL Comp 1 bestellt, welches bereits seit letzter Woche Mittwoch 23.03.2016 auf dem Weg zu mir ist.
Da sich leider seit der Ankunft im Start-Paketzentrum nichts mehr getan hat, wollte ich mal nachfragen, was für Erfahrungen Ihr so mit dem Versand Eures Capras oder Tues gemacht habt.
Ich sitze natürlich schon seit Wochen auf heißen Kohlen und kanns nicht mehr erwarten, bis das Teil endlich ankommt.
Aber DHL konnte mir leider nichts sagen und so langsam habe ich das Gefühl, die wissen selbst nicht, wo genau das Paket gerade steckt.
Klar es war Ostern, aber normalerweise kommen die DHL-Sendungen bei mir innerhalb von 2 Tage bzw Nächten an, Absendetag, in der Nacht zum Ziel-Paketzentrum und am Folgetag wird ausgeliefert bzw. mal eine Nacht Pause und dann ist das Zeug spätestens nach 2 Tagen da...


----------



## Portiman (29. März 2016)

Glitzi schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich bin relativ neu hier bzw. habe immer nur mitgelesen.
> Ich habe mir auch im Januar ein Capra AL Comp 1 bestellt, welches bereits seit letzter Woche Mittwoch 23.03.2016 auf dem Weg zu mir ist.
> Da sich leider seit der Ankunft im Start-Paketzentrum nichts mehr getan hat, wollte ich mal nachfragen, was für Erfahrungen Ihr so mit dem Versand Eures Capras oder Tues gemacht habt.
> Ich sitze natürlich schon seit Wochen auf heißen Kohlen und kanns nicht mehr erwarten, bis das Teil endlich ankommt.
> ...



Soweit ich weiss, werden die Daten am 1. Tag an DHL übermittelt, und erst morgens am Folgetag die Bikes an DHL übergeben.
Wenn es dann mal am Start- und/oder Zielpaketzentrum 1 Tag stehen bleibt, dauert es halt 3-5 Tage. Mit den Feiertagen sollte noch alles im grünen Bereich liegen.


----------



## lordbritannia (4. April 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Es wird dir passen, davon bin ich überzeugt!  Es wird dir am Anfang lang und groß vorkommen, aber das liegt am 65 Grad Lenkwinkel. War bei mir sogar beim L so. Doch wenn man den Radstand mal außer Acht lässt, war der Rahmen ziemlich kurz und flach. So das ich es tatsächlich zurück geschickt habe
> 
> XL wird dir passen!


so, es ist soweit, ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer! Mein AL Comp 1 in XL ist letzten Samstag angekommen. Es ist ein Traum!! Das ist definitiv das geilste Rädchen, das ich je besessen habe...

Aufbau: Super easy, selbst die Schaltung war schon eingestellt. Vorne habe ich schon auf Milch umgerüstet, hinten mache ich heute abend. Reifensatz wiegt mal eben 4,9kg (2,2kg + 2,7kg) zusammen...puuh das ist schon ne Hausnummer. Vorne war übrigens kein Felgenband montiert!! Da wäre der Schlauch nicht sehr alt geworden. Und tubeless ready sind die Felgen auch nicht!! Für 2016 eigentlich ein Witz... Habe von DT Swiss ein Felgenband vorne und hinten reingeklebt, sollte reichen.

Größe XL: ich bin so so so froh, dass ich doch XL bestellt habe. Bei der ersten Ausfahrt habe ich mich (im Vergleich zu meinem 29er AM) eher wie auf einem BMX gefühlt, selbst mein Sohn sagte, dass das Rad doch viel zu klein ist...hahaha. Es ist auf keinen Fall zu klein und auch nicht zu groß, sondern genau richtig für mich und den eher Downhill lastigen Einsatzbereich. Ich hätte es allerdings keinen Zentimeter kleiner haben wollen. Wie Fahrer > 1,90m auf L fahren ist mir schleierhaft. Das Bike fühlt sich genial an und fährt sehr sehr cool..... YT muss die Carbon Räder auch als XL rausbringen.... 

Farbe: Weltklasse!! Coral ist der Knüller, das Rot brennt richtig und leuchtet genial. 

Potentielles Update in der Zukunft: Definitiv leichtere Laufräder. Maybe Carbon? Aber erstmal wird jetzt gefahren....und gefahren und gefahren...

1x11: Hatte ich vorher noch nicht und ich bin auch noch nicht sehr steile Hänge bergauf gefahren, aber es ist erstaunlich!! Man gewöhnt sich sehr schnell daran und vermisst nichts. Der erste Gang ist sicherlich eine Herausforderung an steilen Rampen...


----------



## _Sebo_ (4. April 2016)

Ich hoffe das meine Karre auch die Woche hier angeliefert wird!


----------



## molnitza (5. April 2016)

So, für mein Capra CF Comp black habe ich gestern Abend die Sendungsverfolgungsnummer erhalten. Dann will ich doch mal hoffen, dass es morgen bei mir ankommt


----------



## _Sebo_ (5. April 2016)

molnitza schrieb:


> So, für mein Capra CF Comp black habe ich gestern Abend die Sendungsverfolgungsnummer erhalten. Dann will ich doch mal hoffen, dass es morgen bei mir ankommt



Nice! 
Dann kommt meins bestimmt auch die Woche in L


----------



## molnitza (5. April 2016)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Nice!
> Dann kommt meins bestimmt auch die Woche in L



Meins ist eine M. Aber aus der Verfügbarkeit folger ich, dass alle Rahmen vorrätig sind. Wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Sebo_ (5. April 2016)

molnitza schrieb:


> Meins ist eine M. Aber aus der Verfügbarkeit folger ich, dass alle Rahmen vorrätig sind. Wann hast du denn bestellt?


Gerade die trackingnummer gefunden!
Also bald auch versorgt!


----------



## molnitza (5. April 2016)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Gerade die trackingnummer gefunden!
> Also bald auch versorgt!


Perfekt Ich habe mir vor lauter Vorfreude morgen erstmal einen freien Tag gegönnt


----------



## lordbritannia (6. April 2016)

Für alle, die ihr Rad schon bekommen haben. Was war denn in eurem Lieferumfang enthalten. 

ich habe folgendes bekommen:
Rad (vollständig)
Zettel mit Hinweis auf die Online Montage Anleitung
Rockshox Kram (Anleitung/Öl/Token etc.)

sonst nix... war ist denn mit einem Beleg (Serienummer), das mir das Rad gehört?

bei euch?


----------



## trebron317 (6. April 2016)

Hallo, bin schon länger im Forum angemeldet war jedoch seither immer nur als stiller Leser unterwegs. Nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort und habe eine Frage für die ich nicht extra nen neuen Thread eröffnen wollte. Ich wohne nur 45 Minuten mit dem Auto von Forchheim entfernt und wollte wissen ob ich nicht direkt zu YT fahren kann um 1. Verschiedene Rahmengrößen testen zu können und 2. Ein Rad direkt vor Ort erwerben kann (Ähnlich wie Fabrikverkauf?)?

Danke schon mal und frohes Warten allerseits


----------



## Mausss (6. April 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Für alle, die ihr Rad schon bekommen haben. Was war denn in eurem Lieferumfang enthalten.
> 
> ich habe folgendes bekommen:
> Rad (vollständig)
> ...



Einen separaten Beleg wo die Seriennummer bzw. Rahmennummer notiert ist, wirst du nicht erhalten. 
Die Nummer steht auf der Unterseite des Rahmens/Tretlager. PLUS: schau mal auf die Rechnung. In der Position sollte ebenso die Rahmennummer vermerkt sein.
Falls nicht, dann notiert euch die Rahmennummer gleich nach Erhalt auf der Rechnung oder sonst wo. Kein Hersteller in der Bikeindustrie ist dazu verpflichtet Eure Rahmennummer zu notieren. Diese Aufgabe liegt bei euch/uns.

Cheers,


----------



## _Sebo_ (6. April 2016)

Glaube so nicht ganz richtig!

Meine Versicherung bspw. hat nur eine Rechnung mit Rahmennummer akzeptiert. War ein Cityrad. 
Also auf der Rechnung sollte diese schon drauf stehen!? 

Carbonrahmen haben meistens nur einen Aufkleber mit Rahmennummer.
Werde die fotografieren sobald das Rad da ist.


----------



## Mausss (6. April 2016)

...ist aber so  

ob aufkleber oder hineingestanzt ist jacke wie hose...aber trotzalledem würde ich jedem empfehlen zur Sicherheit die Rahmennummer zu notieren und wie Sebo bereits geschrieben hat, wäre ein Foto davon für den worst case perfekt, dann sollte nichts schief gehen.

Aber seit geraumer Zeit fügt YT die Rahmennummer im positionstext der Rechnung mit ein.


----------



## DasOZ (6. April 2016)

trebron317 schrieb:


> Hallo, bin schon länger im Forum angemeldet war jedoch seither immer nur als stiller Leser unterwegs. Nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort und habe eine Frage für die ich nicht extra nen neuen Thread eröffnen wollte. Ich wohne nur 45 Minuten mit dem Auto von Forchheim entfernt und wollte wissen ob ich nicht direkt zu YT fahren kann um 1. Verschiedene Rahmengrößen testen zu können und 2. Ein Rad direkt vor Ort erwerben kann (Ähnlich wie Fabrikverkauf?)?
> 
> Danke schon mal und frohes Warten allerseits



zu 1. Anrufen und Termin ausmachen. Auf der Webseite unter Kontakt, bei Testfahrt und Showroom. Das packst Du. 
zu 2. glaube nicht. Aber wenn Du wegen dem Termin anrufst, antworten dir die Jungs dort bestimmt auch auf die Frage...


----------



## Mausss (6. April 2016)

Abholung in Forchheim direkt ist nicht möglich! Das Lager ist nicht in Forchheim...ausserdem -> Direktvertrieb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (6. April 2016)

rad-man schrieb:


> Einen separaten Beleg wo die Seriennummer bzw. Rahmennummer notiert ist, wirst du nicht erhalten.
> Die Nummer steht auf der Unterseite des Rahmens/Tretlager. PLUS: schau mal auf die Rechnung. In der Position sollte ebenso die Rahmennummer vermerkt sein.
> Falls nicht, dann notiert euch die Rahmennummer gleich nach Erhalt auf der Rechnung oder sonst wo. Kein Hersteller in der Bikeindustrie ist dazu verpflichtet Eure Rahmennummer zu notieren. Diese Aufgabe liegt bei euch/uns.
> 
> Cheers,


ok, danke für die Info....


----------



## trebron317 (7. April 2016)

DasOZ schrieb:


> zu 1. Anrufen und Termin ausmachen. Auf der Webseite unter Kontakt, bei Testfahrt und Showroom. Das packst Du.
> zu 2. glaube nicht. Aber wenn Du wegen dem Termin anrufst, antworten dir die Jungs dort bestimmt auch auf die Frage...




Ich glaub auch das ich es schaffen werde nen Termin zu vereinbaren, hab das auf der Homepage völlig übersehen dass es die Rubrik Testfahrt und Showroom gibt.. Hab immer nur die Bikes in der 360°Ansicht gedreht und bestaunt und gedreht und bestaunt...


----------



## bimmer1980 (7. April 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> so, es ist soweit, ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer! Mein AL Comp 1 in XL ist letzten Samstag angekommen. Es ist ein Traum!! Das ist definitiv das geilste Rädchen, das ich je besessen habe...
> 
> Aufbau: Super easy, selbst die Schaltung war schon eingestellt. Vorne habe ich schon auf Milch umgerüstet, hinten mache ich heute abend. Reifensatz wiegt mal eben 4,9kg (2,2kg + 2,7kg) zusammen...puuh das ist schon ne Hausnummer. Vorne war übrigens kein Felgenband montiert!! Da wäre der Schlauch nicht sehr alt geworden. Und tubeless ready sind die Felgen auch nicht!! Für 2016 eigentlich ein Witz... Habe von DT Swiss ein Felgenband vorne und hinten reingeklebt, sollte reichen.
> 
> ...



Hey! 
Ich freue mich für Dich!  Ich sag ja, alles richtig gemacht mit XL  
Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät! 

Wäre ich schlauer gewesen, bzw. die Größenskala auf der YT Seite halbwegs zutreffend, hätte ich sogar Geld gespart. YT hat mir nämlich Geld vom Erstattungspreis abgezogen, weil man sehen konnte dass das Bike gefahren wurde. Kann ich ja nachvollziehen, aber für den Kunden ist es schon schwer ein Fahrrad probe zu fahren, ohne zu fahren. Naja, tun wir mal als Lehrgeld ab. Es ist halt alles nicht so einfach mit Direktversendern. Die können das Bike halt nicht mehr als neu verkaufen wenn man erkennt dass es schonmal gefahren ist. Ich kann also nur jedem raten, höchstens innerhalb der Wohnung probe zu sitzen und zu stehen. Oder maximal auf sauberem Asphalt. Ist trotzdem eine coole Marke und ich glaube auch mit einer steilen Zukunft.


----------



## lordbritannia (8. April 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Hey!
> Ich freue mich für Dich!  Ich sag ja, alles richtig gemacht mit XL
> Viel Spaß mit dem Gerät!
> 
> Wäre ich schlauer gewesen, bzw. die Größenskala auf der YT Seite halbwegs zutreffend, hätte ich sogar Geld gespart. YT hat mir nämlich Geld vom Erstattungspreis abgezogen, weil man sehen konnte dass das Bike gefahren wurde. Kann ich ja nachvollziehen, aber für den Kunden ist es schon schwer ein Fahrrad probe zu fahren, ohne zu fahren. Naja, tun wir mal als Lehrgeld ab. Es ist halt alles nicht so einfach mit Direktversendern. Die können das Bike halt nicht mehr als neu verkaufen wenn man erkennt dass es schonmal gefahren ist. Ich kann also nur jedem raten, höchstens innerhalb der Wohnung probe zu sitzen und zu stehen. Oder maximal auf sauberem Asphalt. Ist trotzdem eine coole Marke und ich glaube auch mit einer steilen Zukunft.


danke!! es sollte wirklich keinen Millimeter kleiner sein, es fühlt sich jetzt schon "mini" an.

Mit dem Probefahren hat YT einen Punkt....aber gut zu wissen.

Was kaufst du dir denn jetzt?


----------



## bimmer1980 (8. April 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> danke!! es sollte wirklich keinen Millimeter kleiner sein, es fühlt sich jetzt schon "mini" an.
> 
> Mit dem Probefahren hat YT einen Punkt....aber gut zu wissen.
> 
> Was kaufst du dir denn jetzt?



Ja, das Capra baut sehr flach und kurz. Mit langem Radstand. Aber das ist anscheinend so gewollt und die Geometrie wurde in der Fachpresse ja quasi ausnahmslos gelobt. 

Ein Canyon Strive CF 8.0 Race in L. Ist schon bestellt und in der Post. 

Bin extra nach Koblenz zum Probefahren gefahren. Das passt prima.


----------



## _Sebo_ (9. April 2016)

So! 
Alles top. 
Leitungen müssen noch gekürzt werden, ansonsten passt alles!

Weiß jemand wofür die rot eloxierte Schraube ist- rechts oben?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (9. April 2016)

Sers.
Jeffsy bestellt. Lieferbar ab 17.08. Argh. Das wird ne harte Zeit. Sogar den Alpx muss ich mit dem alten Bock fahren :-(
Gibt es Hoffnung, daß YT vielleicht doch früher liefern kann!?
Greetz


----------



## SuperSpeed (9. April 2016)

_Sebo_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 481426
> Weiß jemand wofür die rot eloxierte Schraube ist- rechts oben?!



Zum Leitung einziehen


----------



## mssc (15. April 2016)

Nagut, dann setz ich mich auch mal, vorige Woche mein erstes YT bestellt. Wechsle von einem 29er Canyon Spectral auf das Jeffsy Pro (L/coral), bin gespannt ob sich Mai als Lieferdatum ausgeht...


----------



## LDSign (16. April 2016)

mssc schrieb:


> Nagut, dann setz ich mich auch mal, vorige Woche mein erstes YT bestellt. Wechsle von einem 29er Canyon Spectral auf das Jeffsy Pro (L/coral), bin gespannt ob sich Mai als Lieferdatum ausgeht...



Moin

Reihe mich ein. Ebenfalls ein CF Pro Coral in L - darf ich fragen wie groß du bist?

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## mssc (16. April 2016)

@LDSign Ich bin 184 mit ca. 88cm Schrittlänge.
Die Geo ist ziemlich ähnlich zu meinem Spectral, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass das Jeffsy sehr gut passen wird.


----------



## LDSign (16. April 2016)

Danke. Bei mir sinds 186cm/ 90cm SL und ich hatte zunächst überlegt ein XL zu nehmen, aber der Rat von YT ging Richtung L. Bin mal gespannt, ob's passt...


----------



## pib (16. April 2016)

Ihr Glücklichen. Meine Wenigkeit, 194cm & 92 SL,  muss bis August im Wartezimmer ausharren. Das ist doch Diskriminierung (-; schnief.....


----------



## lordbritannia (18. April 2016)

pib schrieb:


> Ihr Glücklichen. Meine Wenigkeit, 194cm & 92 SL,  muss bis August im Wartezimmer ausharren. Das ist doch Diskriminierung (-; schnief.....


ja, aber es lohnt sich. Bei 1,92 und 93 SL machst du mit dem XL nichts falsch. Warten und genießen, vielleicht liefern sie auch früher...


----------



## molnitza (18. April 2016)

So, eingeweiht und die ersten 1200hm auf 60km habe ich hinter mir.

Nur scheint die Speichenspannung nicht das Gelbe vom Ei zu sein. Es knarzt und knack recht häufig. Erfahrungen?


----------



## Mausss (19. April 2016)

molnitza schrieb:


> So, eingeweiht und die ersten 1200hm auf 60km habe ich hinter mir.
> 
> Nur scheint die Speichenspannung nicht das Gelbe vom Ei zu sein. Es knarzt und knack recht häufig. Erfahrungen?


E13 bestimmt? ...leider ist es dort bekannt, dass die Speichenspannung ein wenig zu Gut gemeint ist. Entweder selbst ein wenig lockern oder den Service kontaktieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## molnitza (19. April 2016)

rad-man schrieb:


> E13 bestimmt



Richtig!


----------



## Mausss (21. April 2016)

molnitza schrieb:


> Richtig!


 ;D dann würde ich definitiv so vorgehn, wie ich vorher beschrieben habe. Ist hin und wieder leider so bei den E13 Laufrädern...die Jungs dort meinen es mit der Spannung mal zu gut. Oder wenn du nicht drauf verzichten kannst, zwecks schönem Wetter mit Biken und so...dann fahr die Dinger einfach. Bekanntlich lässt ja die Speichenspannung irgendwann ganz von alleine nach.  Verständlich, dass das knacken und karzen aber auch ziemlich nerven kann.
**good ride**


----------



## zaghombre (22. April 2016)

LDSign schrieb:


> Danke. Bei mir sinds 186cm/ 90cm SL und ich hatte zunächst überlegt ein XL zu nehmen, aber der Rat von YT ging Richtung L. Bin mal gespannt, ob's passt...



hallo,bin auch am überlegen welche grösse 188/91.wieviel hast du pedal sattelkante?ich müsste reverb noch 8cm rausziehen bei L...das gibt wohl etwas viel sattelüberhöhe...


----------



## mef (22. April 2016)

hab mir ein Capra AL in XL bestellt. Verfügbar ab 04.05. bis jetzt alle Bestätigungen gekommen


----------



## molnitza (22. April 2016)

rad-man schrieb:


> die Jungs dort meinen es mit der Spannung mal zu gut.


Subjektiv denke ich eher, dass die Speichenspannung etwas zu gering ist. Spielt aber auch nicht so die riesen Rolle. Ich bin wahrscheinlich bei den Dirt Master wieder die meiste Zeit beim Cosmic Stand. Da drücke ich dem e.thirteen Menschen die Dinger einfach in die Hand


----------



## bimmer1980 (23. April 2016)

zaghombre schrieb:


> hallo,bin auch am überlegen welche grösse 188/91.wieviel hast du pedal sattelkante?ich müsste reverb noch 8cm rausziehen bei L...das gibt wohl etwas viel sattelüberhöhe...



Ich hab mein L bei ziemlich genau deiner Größe zurück gesendet. Eben genau deswegen. Zu viel Sattelüberhöhung und zu wenig Stack und Reach.


----------



## zaghombre (23. April 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Ich hab mein L bei ziemlich genau deiner Größe zurück gesendet. Eben genau deswegen. Zu viel Sattelüberhöhung und zu wenig Stack und Reach.


^
wohl capra ,nicht jeffsy.oder...


----------



## bimmer1980 (23. April 2016)

achso, ja, Capra. Die Geo vom Jeffsy kenn ich nicht.


----------



## badbandit (23. April 2016)

ist beim jeffsy alles größer oder warum fragst du?

meine werte sind 187/93... wäre da beim jeffsy L angebrachter? bei mir muss es wenig agil/verspielt als komfortabel und sicher sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaghombre (23. April 2016)

badbandit schrieb:


> ist beim jeffsy alles größer oder warum fragst du?
> 
> meine werte sind 187/93... wäre da beim jeffsy L angebrachter? bei mir muss es wenig agil/verspielt als komfortabel und sicher sein.


weiss ich eben auch nicht #755..


----------



## bimmer1980 (24. April 2016)

Wenn ich mir die Geodaten und die Größenempfehlung beim Jeffsy anschaue, dann scheint YT das diesmal ganz gut zu treffen. 

Durch den 60mm Vorbau hat man nen cm mehr Reach als beim Capra und knapp 2 cm mehr Stack. Das kommt schon hin dass man das bis zu maximal 1,88cm fahren kann. Beim Capra soll das angeblich bis 1,96cm gehen


----------



## zaghombre (24. April 2016)

bimmer1980 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Geodaten und die Größenempfehlung beim Jeffsy anschaue, dann scheint YT das diesmal ganz gut zu treffen.
> 
> Durch den 60mm Vorbau hat man nen cm mehr Reach als beim Capra und knapp 2 cm mehr Stack. Das kommt schon hin dass man das bis zu maximal 1,88cm fahren kann. Beim Capra soll das angeblich bis 1,96cm gehen



so denk ich auch,aber bei den 29er ist ja das tretlager tiefer und der stack ist ja tretlagerhöhe gemesssen,oder?bei den stupis sind es da bis 640mmstack...


----------



## bimmer1980 (24. April 2016)

zaghombre schrieb:


> so denk ich auch,aber bei den 29er ist ja das tretlager tiefer und der stack ist ja tretlagerhöhe gemesssen,oder?bei den stupis sind es da bis 640mmstack...



Der Stack wird IMO vom Tretlager zum Lenkkopf gemessen. Sagt also aus, wie tief oder hoch dein Cockpit (im Stehen) ist. 
Beim Capra war mir das definitiv viel zu niedrig. Die 2 cm wären da gold wert. 

2cm mehr Stack und Reach und ich hätte es bei meiner Größe behalten.


----------



## ThommySC (24. April 2016)

Verabschiede mich auch mal vom Wartezimmer 
vorher aber noch ein paar Infos:

Schrauben waren keine locker.
Schutzfolie von Invisframe, hat ein bissl gedauert die aufzutragen und ganz Blasenfrei zu bekommen ist sehr sehr schwer.
Suspension Decals von http://www.slikgraphics.com/ Danke an @BeePee für die Info 
Schaltung war eingestellt musste nur ein bissl die Anschlagschraube korrigieren weil der kleinste Gang immer rausgesprungen ist.
Zubehör war alles dabei außer Aufkleber, YT-Tasche und Reflektoren 
Bin vorher noch nie ein 27,5 Zoll Enduro in L gefahren (bisher DHler 26 Zoll M Rahmen) fühlt sich aber gut an 
Eigentlich hätte ich es erst Mai bekommen, wurde aber angeschrieben ob ich es denn früher haben möchte.. JA KLAR! 

Ansonsten Viel Spaß mit eurem YT Bike
Und denn anderen wünsche ich eine angenehme Wartezeit! 

MfG


----------



## _Sebo_ (25. April 2016)

molnitza schrieb:


> So, eingeweiht und die ersten 1200hm auf 60km habe ich hinter mir.
> 
> Nur scheint die Speichenspannung nicht das Gelbe vom Ei zu sein. Es knarzt und knack recht häufig. Erfahrungen?




Die Leitungen musste ich als aller erstes kürzen! :-D
Speichen sind bei mir ok. Ich würde noch 200km warten, dann wird das auch bei dir in Ordnung sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log (26. April 2016)

mef schrieb:


> hab mir ein Capra AL in XL bestellt. Verfügbar ab 04.05. bis jetzt alle Bestätigungen gekommen



hab meines vor 2 Wochen bestellt, auch in XL und meins ist erst ab dem 13.07 zur Verfügung. warum??


----------



## Mausss (26. April 2016)

log schrieb:


> hab meines vor 2 Wochen bestellt, auch in XL und meins ist erst ab dem 13.07 zur Verfügung. warum??


Weil es die Verfügbarkeit dir so von anfang an auf der Homepage angezeigt wurde...oder just in time...oder eben das die produktion größenabhängig durchgezogen wird und deines dann erst ein wenig später dran kommt.
Du kennst YT noch nicht lange, richtig? (oder Direktversender im allgemeinen)


----------



## acromaster1 (26. April 2016)

Habe mir auch das Capra in Größe M bestellt (Körpergröße 175, Schrittlänge 83), soll am 11.05. Lieferbar sein 
Habe mich bei der Größe vorallem an die Vorgabe von YT gehalten: M  174 - 184. Von den 184 bin ich ja noch ziemlich weit weg. Hab jetzt nochmal andere Bikes angeschaut(Reign, Strive_race), die sind in Größe M doch deutlich länger(reach). Überlege gerade, ob ich noch auf L wechseln soll oder passt M? Was meint ihr?


----------



## log (27. April 2016)

rad-man schrieb:


> Weil es die Verfügbarkeit dir so von anfang an auf der Homepage angezeigt wurde...oder just in time...oder eben das die produktion größenabhängig durchgezogen wird und deines dann erst ein wenig später dran kommt.
> Du kennst YT noch nicht lange, richtig? (oder Direktversender im allgemeinen)


Nope, hab noch nie beim Direktversender bestellt. Man ist also einer gewissen Willkür ausgesetzt. Alles klar


----------



## mef (27. April 2016)

log schrieb:


> Man ist also einer gewissen Willkür ausgesetzt. Alles klar


Willkür ist relativ, es steht ja die Verfügbarkeit dabei


----------



## Mausss (27. April 2016)

log schrieb:


> Nope, hab noch nie beim Direktversender bestellt. Man ist also einer gewissen Willkür ausgesetzt. Alles klar


Willkür?? Keineswegs!!
Du kennst folgendes Prinzip, oder?
Wer zuerst bestellt, bekommt zuerst?
Bestellung 1 - > Bike 1
Bestellung 2 - > Bike 2....usw usw.... Leuchtet ein, oder?


----------



## log (27. April 2016)

rad-man schrieb:


> Willkür?? Keineswegs!!
> Du kennst folgendes Prinzip, oder?
> Wer zuerst bestellt, bekommt zuerst?
> Bestellung 1 - > Bike 1
> Bestellung 2 - > Bike 2....usw usw.... Leuchtet ein, oder?



Eh ja, schon klar. Nur ich bin davon ausgegangen das mef an dem Tag seinen Posts (22.04) bestellt hat, was NACH meiner Bestellung war, daher meine Verwirrung. Aber auf Grund deiner doch etwas emotionalen Antworten, nehm ich an, dass ich da wohl von falschen gelegen bin. Verzeihung, wusste ich nicht. 
Andererseits gibt’s ja einige Leute hier die ihr Bike überraschend früher bekommen haben, worauf ich insgeheim auch hoffe.


----------



## Mausss (27. April 2016)

log schrieb:


> Eh ja, schon klar. Nur ich bin davon ausgegangen das mef an dem Tag seinen Posts (22.04) bestellt hat, was NACH meiner Bestellung war, daher meine Verwirrung. Aber auf Grund deiner doch etwas emotionalen Antworten, nehm ich an, dass ich da wohl von falschen gelegen bin. Verzeihung, wusste ich nicht.
> Andererseits gibt’s ja einige Leute hier die ihr Bike überraschend früher bekommen haben, worauf ich insgeheim auch hoffe.


Du, alles easy  kein Stress...meine Antworten sollten eigentlich nur behilflich sein. Sorry dafür, wenn es falsch rüber kam. War nicht meine Absicht. 
Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du dein Radl schon eher bekommst! (y) Viel Spass bei der Warterei und aufbauen deines Spannungsbogens


----------



## derbenno (27. April 2016)

Servus

ich setze mich mal dazu. Bestellt habe ich ein Tues CF Pro in Schwarz. Bei Verfügbarkeit steht: Lieferbar. Wie lange dauert es erfahrungsgemäß bis es bei mir ist?

MfG


----------



## molnitza (27. April 2016)

acromaster1 schrieb:


> Habe mir auch das Capra in Größe M bestellt (Körpergröße 175, Schrittlänge 83), soll am 11.05. Lieferbar sein
> Habe mich bei der Größe vorallem an die Vorgabe von YT gehalten: M  174 - 184. Von den 184 bin ich ja noch ziemlich weit weg. Hab jetzt nochmal andere Bikes angeschaut(Reign, Strive_race), die sind in Größe M doch deutlich länger(reach). Überlege gerade, ob ich noch auf L wechseln soll oder passt M? Was meint ihr?



Kommt darauf an, wie deine Vorlieben sind. M - kurz und wendig, L - lang und linietreuer. Ich bin 181 und bin mit dem Capra in M absolut glücklich. Ein L Rahmen hätte mir sicher auch gepasst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## log (28. April 2016)

rad-man schrieb:


> Du, alles easy  kein Stress...meine Antworten sollten eigentlich nur behilflich sein. Sorry dafür, wenn es falsch rüber kam. War nicht meine Absicht.
> Ich drück dir die Daumen, dass du dein Radl schon eher bekommst! (y) Viel Spass bei der Warterei und aufbauen deines Spannungsbogens


hab heute die mail bekommen, dass sie es früher liefern können 
  YT!!


----------



## Mausss (28. April 2016)

log schrieb:


> hab heute die mail bekommen, dass sie es früher liefern können
> YT!!


Das hat mein Daumendrücken bewirkt


----------



## DasOZ (28. April 2016)

rad-man schrieb:


> Das hat mein Daumendrücken bewirkt



Ich glaube eher das hat der Lerneffekt bei YT selbst bewirkt. Lieber mal ne Woche Puffer bei den Verfügbarkeitsmeldungen einplanen, als am Ende überall Lieferverzögerungen zu haben... ;-) Schon interessant, was so eine kleine Änderung in der Kommunikation für positive Folgen hat. Es sind sehr viele Leute glücklich, weil das Fahrrad jetzt ne Woche früher kommt, als gedacht, he he... War bei mir genauso.


----------



## log (28. April 2016)

DasOZ schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher das hat der Lerneffekt bei YT selbst bewirkt. Lieber mal ne Woche Puffer bei den Verfügbarkeitsmeldungen einplanen, als am Ende überall Lieferverzögerungen zu haben... ;-) Schon interessant, was so eine kleine Änderung in der Kommunikation für positive Folgen hat. Es sind sehr viele Leute glücklich, weil das Fahrrad jetzt ne Woche früher kommt, als gedacht, he he... War bei mir genauso.



Ich bekomm mein Bike sogar 2 Monate früher, da kommt sehr viel Freude auf


----------



## Stubenkueken (28. April 2016)

Meins is am Dienstag, genau einen Tag vor Verfügbarkeit bei yt rausgegangen was ich schonmal Mega gut von yt find. Nur leider klemmt es seid dem bei dhl in Nohra fest


----------



## pib (28. April 2016)

Bei mir steht immer noch 17.08.

Jeffsy CF Pro XL


----------



## mef (29. April 2016)

log schrieb:


> Nur ich bin davon ausgegangen das mef an dem Tag seinen Posts (22.04) bestellt hat, was NACH meiner Bestellung war, daher meine Verwirrung.


Ne habe es am 20.04. bestellt. Hast auch das Capra AL XL bestellt? 

Meins ist am 27.04. angekommen obwohl drin stand das es ab 04.05. erst verfügbar ist. Heute noch Fahrwerk einstellen und ab gehts =)


----------



## log (29. April 2016)

mef schrieb:


> Ne habe es am 20.04. bestellt. Hast auch das Capra AL XL bestellt?
> 
> Meins ist am 27.04. angekommen obwohl drin stand das es ab 04.05. erst verfügbar ist. Heute noch Fahrwerk einstellen und ab gehts =)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 488464



Hehe ok, ich hab mir auch dass al comp 1 bestellt  wie auch immer, es kommt übernächste Woche


----------



## Stubenkueken (29. April 2016)

Soooo ich bin raus und verabschiede mich mit meinem wundervollen tues cf, geiles Teil, kann nich genug von bekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derbenno (30. April 2016)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Soooo ich bin raus und verabschiede mich mit meinem wundervollen tues cf, geiles Teil, kann nich genug von bekommen
> Anhang anzeigen 488653 Anhang anzeigen 488654 Anhang anzeigen 488655 Anhang anzeigen 488656


Sehr geiles Teil. Ich hab das gleiche bestellt  Wie lange hat es bei dir gedauert von Bezahlung bis es bei dir ankam?


----------



## Stubenkueken (30. April 2016)

Ich hab es 14 Tage vor lieferbarem Termin  (27.4) überwiesen. Dann haben sie es einen Tag früher am 26. raus geschickt u dhl hat eeeeewig gebraucht bis es dann gestern bei mir war


----------



## pib (1. Mai 2016)

Hi, mal ne Frage zu Aufbau.  In der Anleitung vom Jeffsy steht, man benötigt Montagefett und Cabonmontagepaste. Wird das mitgeliefert oder muss es es im Vorfeld besorgen?  

Und: ich hatte noch nie ein Carbon Bike. Was gibt es speziell zu beachten, ausser das man die schrauben nicht zum bersten zu knallt?

Greetz pib


----------



## Stubenkueken (1. Mai 2016)

Musst du selbst besorgen... Carbonpaste muss aber eig nur zwischen Vorbau u Lenker. U fett an das pedalgewinde


----------



## Vogelsberger (3. Mai 2016)

Wessen Bike "hängt" laut DHL Tracking auch schon seit letzter Woche in Nohra fest?
Nicht nur meins oder? *hoff*


----------



## simon85 (6. Mai 2016)

meins hängt auch in nohra. seit montag ist nix mehr passiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jayzi (6. Mai 2016)

Das kann nur etwas mit dem Zielort zu tun haben. Meins war nur über den Feiertag in Nohra und ist heute angekommen. Das ist natürlich kein Trost.


----------



## log (15. Mai 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich verabschiede mich auch mal aus dem Wartezimmer. Hab mein Capra AL 1 letzte Woche bekommen.

Hab ein paar Änderungen vorgenommen:

Shimano XT Bremsen
DT xm401 Laufräder, tubeless
30er Kettenblatt
Vorne magic merry Reifen
Kettenführung ab
Anderer Sattel
TR99 Bremsscheiben


Fährt sich traumhaft!!


----------



## davidhellmann (15. Mai 2016)

Kurz hier noch mal ne Frage zur Bezahlung / Versand. 
Comp AL 1 steht Verfügbarkeit 13.07. Wenn ich jetzt bestelle überweise ich dann einfach Ende Juni das Geld?
Sollte das Bike eher Verfügbar sein, wird man sich bei mir melden?


----------



## jayzi (15. Mai 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Kurz hier noch mal ne Frage zur Bezahlung / Versand.
> Comp AL 1 steht Verfügbarkeit 13.07. Wenn ich jetzt bestelle überweise ich dann einfach Ende Juni das Geld?
> Sollte das Bike eher Verfügbar sein, wird man sich bei mir melden?



Wie schon in dem anderen Thread gesagt...  Du bekommst eine Info nach Bestellung, dass Du 10 Tage vor Auslieferdatum überweisen darfst (falls Du per Vorkasse zahlst). Und ja, falls das Rad früher verfügbar wird, wird Dich YT auch informieren. Du kannst mit denen auch ganz gut telefonieren und konkrete Fragen fragen.


----------



## davidhellmann (15. Mai 2016)

jayzi schrieb:


> Wie schon in dem anderen Thread gesagt...  Du bekommst eine Info nach Bestellung, dass Du 10 Tage vor Auslieferdatum überweisen darfst (falls Du per Vorkasse zahlst). Und ja, falls das Rad früher verfügbar wird, wird Dich YT auch informieren. Du kannst mit denen auch ganz gut telefonieren und konkrete Fragen fragen.



Hehe, aber nicht Sonn- und Feiertags 
Aber danke. Dann werd ich die Woche wohl bestellen. 
Hab nur noch bisschen Angst das ich mich unwohl fühle auf 27.5… die letzten 5 Jahre nur 29er gefahren.

Aber wird schon werden. War letzte Woche paar Trails fahren und da wurde mir dann bewusst das ich mal etwas agileres möchte als mein 29er. Das fährt sich zwar schon super aber oft kam es mir dann doch etwas träge vor. Naja, man gewöhnt sich an alles.


----------



## jayzi (15. Mai 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Hehe, aber nicht Sonn- und Feiertags
> Aber danke. Dann werd ich die Woche wohl bestellen.
> Hab nur noch bisschen Angst das ich mich unwohl fühle auf 27.5… die letzten 5 Jahre nur 29er gefahren.
> 
> Aber wird schon werden. War letzte Woche paar Trails fahren und da wurde mir dann bewusst das ich mal etwas agileres möchte als mein 29er. Das fährt sich zwar schon super aber oft kam es mir dann doch etwas träge vor. Naja, man gewöhnt sich an alles.



Dann gäbe es ja noch das Jeffsy.  Das Capra ist ein tolles kompaktes Bike, das echt wieselflink ist. Den Umstieg von 26" habe ich kein bisschen bemerkt. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass der "Abstieg" von 29" deutlicher zu spüren ist. Vielleicht einfach mal bei YT einen Termin machen. Man kann dort zwar nur mal kurz auf der Straße fahren, aber es reicht aus, um ein Gefühl für das Rad und seine Geometrie zu bekommen.


----------



## davidhellmann (15. Mai 2016)

jayzi schrieb:


> Dann gäbe es ja noch das Jeffsy.  Das Capra ist ein tolles kompaktes Bike, das echt wieselflink ist. Den Umstieg von 26" habe ich kein bisschen bemerkt. Ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass der "Abstieg" von 29" deutlicher zu spüren ist. Vielleicht einfach mal bei YT einen Termin machen. Man kann dort zwar nur mal kurz auf der Straße fahren, aber es reicht aus, um ein Gefühl für das Rad und seine Geometrie zu bekommen.



Jeffsy ne, da hätte ich auch mein Speci behalten können 
Bis jetzt hab ich doch jedes Rad blind gekauft, das wird schon schief gehen. 
Und in der Nürnberger Gegend bin ich jetzt auch nicht wirklich. 

Ich schlaf einfach noch ein zwei Nächte drüber. Aber Grundsätzlich hört man ja nur gutes und so viele Alternativen in dem Preisrahmen gibts dann ja auch nicht.


----------



## Julian_175 (16. Mai 2016)

gerade das Jeffsy Alu Comp 1 geordert


----------



## Henry_99 (16. Mai 2016)

Julian_175 schrieb:


> gerade das Jeffsy Alu Comp 1 geordert



Hey Julian, darf ich fragen wie groß du bist und welche Schrittlänge du hast? Für welche Größe hast du dich entschieden? Steh auch kurz vorm Bestellen, aber ich bin mir noch unsicher ob ich L oder schon XL nehmen soll.
Beste Grüße


----------



## Julian_175 (16. Mai 2016)

ich habe mir das Jeffsy in Größe m bestellt. Ich bin ca. 182cm groß und die Schrittlänge würde ich mal so auf 80cm tippen. Saß neulich auf dem Specialized Enduro 2015 in L drauf und das war für meinen Geschmack zu groß. Mag es lieber etwas kleiner, kompakter und agiler. Wie groß bist du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Henry_99 (16. Mai 2016)

Verstehe. Ich bin 183cm und habe aber lange Beine (SL knapp 92 cm). Habe mir bei meinen vorherigen Rädern auch etwas schwer getan mit der Größe und selbst die Händler haben nur meine Größe genommen und als ich ihnen die SL nannte war alles wieder anders. xD Hab ungern viel Überhöhe deshalb bin ich mir unsicher beim Jeffsy. das Jeffs sollte mehr für Touren herhalten...zwischendurch natürlich auch Trails.


----------



## Julian_175 (16. Mai 2016)

hmmm oder ist M doch zu klein? :S jetzt bin ich etwas verunsichert muss ich sagen. In einem anderen Thread hier habe ich gelesen das die T Mädels mit 178 das Jeffsy in M fahren...


----------



## Henry_99 (16. Mai 2016)

Julian_175 schrieb:


> hmmm oder ist M doch zu klein? :S jetzt bin ich etwas verunsichert muss ich sagen. In einem anderen Thread hier habe ich gelesen das die T Mädels mit 178 das Jeffsy in M fahren...



Wollte dich nicht verunsichern.. Naja da du es eher kleiner, verspielt und agil möchtest dürfte das M mit 80 cm SL wohl gut passen. Der Richtwert mit der Körpergröße stimmt eh nicht immer. Kommt halt auch oft auf die SL etc. an und wie man das Bike fahren möchte. Ich bin halt eher der Tourenfahrer und mag nicht wirklich viel Überhöhe. Meine langen Beine machen mir es halt oft schwer die richtige Größe zu wählen und Probefahren ist schwer da ich zu weit weg wohne.


----------



## LDSign (18. Mai 2016)

LDSign schrieb:


> Reihe mich ein. Ebenfalls ein CF Pro Coral in L.



Juhu - ich hab ne Sendungsnummer - bin hier also bald raus 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## hawk77 (18. Mai 2016)

LDSign schrieb:


> Juhu - ich hab ne Sendungsnummer - bin hier also bald raus
> 
> Gruß,
> Frank


ich auch juhu


----------



## Aero9000 (19. Mai 2016)

Ich noch nicht.
Habe mir gestern Abend nen Capra CF pro Race bestellt 
Wie lange hat es den bei euch gedauert? Heute hab ich die Auftrags Bestätigung bekommen und den Betrag sofort überwiesen.


----------



## LDSign (19. Mai 2016)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Ich noch nicht.
> Habe mir gestern Abend nen Capra CF pro Race bestellt
> Wie lange hat es den bei euch gedauert? Heute hab ich die Auftrags Bestätigung bekommen und den Betrag sofort überwiesen.



Vorbestellung Jeffsy CF Pro - ca. 6 Wochen. Also Liefertermin wie versprochen. Kommt wohl morgen 

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## hawk77 (20. Mai 2016)

Aero9000 schrieb:


> Ich noch nicht.
> Habe mir gestern Abend nen Capra CF pro Race bestellt
> Wie lange hat es den bei euch gedauert? Heute hab ich die Auftrags Bestätigung bekommen und den Betrag sofort überwiesen.


Hängt vom Liefertermin  ab der bei deiner Größe steht/stand. 

Wenn da "lieferbar" steht dann schau einfach den Status auf der YT Page in deinem Kundenkonto nach. Es  steht dann "Abgeschlossen" und du siehst eine DHL Tracking Nummer.


----------



## zaghombre (20. Mai 2016)

LDSign schrieb:


> Juhu - ich hab ne Sendungsnummer - bin hier also bald raus
> 
> Gruß,
> Frank





hawk77 schrieb:


> ich auch juhu



bitte schreibt etwas über die bikes,wenn sie da sind....
-sind spacer verbaut 
-habt ihr sattelüberhöhung(SL?)
-gut montiert
-reverb zum selber kürzen(müsste sie beim L recht weit raus ziehen...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jayzi (20. Mai 2016)

zaghombre schrieb:


> bitte schreibt etwas über die bikes,wenn sie da sind....
> -sind spacer verbaut
> -habt ihr sattelüberhöhung(SL?)
> -gut montiert
> -reverb zum selber kürzen(müsste sie beim L recht weit raus ziehen...)



Bei meinem sind Spacer über und unter dem Vorbau verbaut. Die Reverb-Leitung ist ungekürzt, es liegt ein Entlüftungsset bei. Alles bestens verpackt, montiert und eingestellt. Für meine Lyrik lagen noch zwei Tokens bei. 

Es lag keinerlei Anleitung bei, was aber für mich nicht relevant ist. Als Laie bzw. Anfänger könnte man aber überfordert sein.


----------



## hawk77 (20. Mai 2016)

zaghombre schrieb:


> bitte schreibt etwas über die bikes,wenn sie da sind....
> -sind spacer verbaut
> -habt ihr sattelüberhöhung(SL?)
> -gut montiert
> -reverb zum selber kürzen(müsste sie beim L recht weit raus ziehen...)


Spacer sind unter 1cm.
Bikes super montiert.
Reverb is noch ordentlich Leitung dran  
Mit so Sattelüberhöhung und Schrittlänge beschäftige ich mich nicht, daher ka


----------



## Vincy (24. Mai 2016)

Habe auch ein Jessy CF Pro RH M bestellt. Wird nächste Woche geliefert.


----------



## Aero9000 (24. Mai 2016)

Mein Capra hängt anscheinend in Nohra 
es wird seid gestern zum Zielpacketzentrum transportiert
ich hasse warten hab morgen leider keinen Urlaub mehr


----------



## Cubeamsrider (24. Mai 2016)

Und Donnerstag ist Feiertag, da könnte es eng werden.


----------



## Aero9000 (24. Mai 2016)

jo leider


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Aero9000 (25. Mai 2016)

Es ist in der Auslieferung


----------



## Aero9000 (25. Mai 2016)

Ich muss nicht mehr warten


----------



## Vincy (25. Mai 2016)

Dann ist ja dein Feiertag und Wochenende gerettet. Viel Spaß damit. 
Muß mich leider noch einige Tage gedulden.


----------



## Aero9000 (25. Mai 2016)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaa alles gerettet! Jetzt ist Wochenende


----------



## mssc (25. Mai 2016)

Meins ist auch da und hängt schon zerlegt im Montageständer.. cooles Ding..


----------



## badbandit (25. Mai 2016)

mädels, wenn jetzt immer mehr käufer die jeffsies erhalten, bitte einmal mehr fotos, eindrücke und vergleiche zum bisherigen bike!!!

danke, bin extremst neugierig :-D


----------



## Pekingente (26. Mai 2016)

Ja genau. .....wäre natürlich mehr wie genial. ....


----------



## Vincy (27. Mai 2016)

Mein Jeffsy CF Pro RH 18" ist doch schon heute angekommen. 

Wenn der Postman dreimal klingelt, dann steht ein Jeffsy vor der Tür.


----------



## Speci007 (29. Mai 2016)

Hat schon wer ein blaues Jeffsy AL in S geliefert bekommen???


----------



## TSG87 (30. Mai 2016)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Hat schon wer ein blaues Jeffsy AL in S geliefert bekommen???


Nein, wann hast du bestellt? Ich habe auch ein Jeffsy AL in M für meine Freundin bestellt, als Liefertermin war der 25. Mai angegeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speci007 (30. Mai 2016)

TSG87 schrieb:


> Nein, wann hast du bestellt? Ich habe auch ein Jeffsy AL in M für meine Freundin bestellt, als Liefertermin war der 25. Mai angegeben...



Bestellt am 30. 04.  Liefertermin ab 25. 05.


----------



## TSG87 (30. Mai 2016)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Hat schon wer ein blaues Jeffsy AL in S geliefert bekommen???


Update: Gerade eben wurde der Status der Bestellung auf komplett abgeschlossen geändert. Ich nehme an, dass das Rad dann demnächst verschickt wird. Bestellt hatten wir erst am 11. Mai.


----------



## mm91 (30. Mai 2016)

Hallo in die Runde!

Habe heute die Auftragsbestätigung für mein JEFFSY AL bekommen. Lieferbar ab 06.07. Jetzt heißt es warten..  

Hat jemand von Euch schon dieses "Einstiegs"-JEFFSY bekommen oder vielleicht schon einmal gefahren?
Sind bei den Alu-Versionen, so wie beim Carbon, auch Schutzplatten bei der Kurbel und am Unterrohr angebracht?

Bei 1,85m Körpergröße habe ich in Größe L bestellt.

Beste Grüße


----------



## evilbrot (30. Mai 2016)

Und noch einer! Capra AL Comp 2 in XL. Lieferbar ab 26.10  Wird wohl diese Saison nix mehr, aber als ich gesehen hab das wenigstens nicht mehr ausverkauft beim XL stand musste ich einfach zugreifen. Das werden jetzt ein paar harte Monate


----------



## bremsbeule (2. Juni 2016)

Seit Dienstag steht der Status von meinem Capra AL Comp 1 auf "...wurde im Start Paketzentrum bearbeitet"...so ein bißchen Sperrgut scheint eine echte Herausforderung zu sein für das Posthörnchen


----------



## kosh_hh (2. Juni 2016)

genauso bei mir. Auch seit Dienstag. Mal an die Warterfahrenen: Hat der Status "wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet" bei euch auch so lange gedauert?


----------



## bremsbeule (2. Juni 2016)

Darf ich schlussfolgern, dass du ausm Raum HH bist? Dann haben die Bikes ja ungefähr die gleiche Richtung.


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. Juni 2016)

bremsbeule schrieb:


> Seit Dienstag steht der Status von meinem Capra AL Comp 1 auf "...wurde im Start Paketzentrum bearbeitet"...so ein bißchen Sperrgut scheint eine echte Herausforderung zu sein für das Posthörnchen





kosh_hh schrieb:


> genauso bei mir. Auch seit Dienstag. Mal an die Warterfahrenen: Hat der Status "wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet" bei euch auch so lange gedauert?



Macht euch keinen Kopf, das stand bei mir damals auch immer da und plötzlich stand das Bike vor der Tür. Der Status blieb jedoch unverändert.


----------



## kosh_hh (2. Juni 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Macht euch keinen Kopf, das stand bei mir damals auch immer da und plötzlich stand das Bike vor der Tür. Der Status blieb jedoch unverändert.


na dann hoffen wir mal, das es die Post noch bis zum WE schafft

@bremsbeule : Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pib (2. Juni 2016)

Habt ihr seitens YT eine Zahlungs-Benachrichtgung bekommen oder habt ihr automatisch sofort nach Erhalt der Bestätigungs-E-Mail bezahlt?
Bei meinem Jeffsy CF PRO XL steht ja Lieferbar ab 17.08.2016, weshalb ich bisher noch nichts überwiesen habe!?


----------



## Speci007 (2. Juni 2016)

pib schrieb:


> Habt ihr seitens YT eine Zahlungs-Benachrichtgung bekommen oder habt ihr automatisch sofort nach Erhalt der Bestätigungs-E-Mail bezahlt?
> Bei meinem Jeffsy CF PRO XL steht ja Lieferbar ab 17.08.2016, weshalb ich bisher noch nichts überwiesen habe!?



Gleich zahlen, Lieferung erfolgt ehr......


----------



## kosh_hh (2. Juni 2016)

In meiner Auftragsbestätigung steht 10 Tage vor geplantem Liefertermin zahlen

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bremsbeule (2. Juni 2016)

War bei mir ganz kurios - hab bestellt, als lieferbar war, natürlich gleich bezahlt. Dann plötzlich erst lieferbar im Juli - auf Nachfrage, was passiert sei (und ins Kopfkissen heulen) dann das GO für mein Bike, weil jemand storniert hatte. Also gut, dass die Kohle schon da war.

Und nun warte ich und warte...

Heute stand noch kein Karton vor der Tür *seufz*


----------



## pib (2. Juni 2016)

Speci007 schrieb:


> Gleich zahlen, Lieferung erfolgt ehr......



Hab Grad überwiesen und jetzt mächtig im Minus. Hoffentlich wirkt sich positiv auf den Liefertermin aus.... 17.08. Halte ich nicht durch....

Cheers pib


----------



## bremsbeule (3. Juni 2016)

Zielpaketzentrum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kosh_hh (3. Juni 2016)

bremsbeule schrieb:


> Zielpaketzentrum


Gz. Bei mir hat sich nichts getan   

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9300 mit Tapatalk


----------



## bremsbeule (3. Juni 2016)

Das Bike ist jetzt 15km von mir weg, aber irgendwie geht es wieder nicht weiter... 

@kosh_hh: Vielleicht kann die Postschnecke nur einen Karton pro Nacht transportieren. Ist  vielleicht so ne 450€ Nebenerwerbs-Schnecke...


----------



## bremsbeule (4. Juni 2016)

Angekommen 
Noch den geilen Kommentar vom sonst lieben Postboten: "Naaaa, ich kauf mein Fahrrad im Fachhandel...selber zusammenbauen...hmmm...hab beim Zusammenbau mit'm Drehmoment nicht aufgepasst und der Lenker kaputt..."


----------



## pib (4. Juni 2016)

bremsbeule schrieb:


> Angekommen
> Noch den geilen Kommentar vom sonst lieben Postboten: "Naaaa, ich kauf mein Fahrrad im Fachhandel...selber zusammenbauen...hmmm...hab beim Zusammenbau mit'm Drehmoment nicht aufgepasst und der Lenker kaputt..."



Nach fest kommt ab. Das war schon immer so.  Glückwunsch zum Bike!!!


----------



## sepp54 (8. Juni 2016)

Jeffsy Comp 2 am 19.4. bestellt. Sollte nach dem 15.6. kommen.
Liefertermin jetzt auf nach dem 27.7. verschoben


----------



## davidhellmann (8. Juni 2016)

Capra AL 1 bestellt.
Muss ich noch was dazu bestellen?
Pedalen werd ich mir holen? Sonst noch was? Bremsbeläge andere oder so? War die letzte Zeit auf Shimano…

Damit dann alles schön da ist


----------



## Alex0412 (9. Juni 2016)

So, der Preisnachlass hat dann auch der Regierung den Wind aus den Segeln genommen 
Hab mir endlich ein Jeffsy AL Comp 1 in L geordert.

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wann ich es in Empfang nehmen darf


----------



## Deleted 310950 (9. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Capra AL 1 bestellt.
> Muss ich noch was dazu bestellen?
> Pedalen werd ich mir holen? Sonst noch was? Bremsbeläge andere oder so? War die letzte Zeit auf Shimano…
> 
> Damit dann alles schön da ist



Vielleicht noch...

- Ersatzschaltauge
- Ersatzkettenschloss 
- Rahmenschutzfolie 
- ein anderer Kettenstrebenschutz
- andere Griffe, die sind ja immer eine recht individuelle Geschichte 
- Dinge, die du evtl. zum kürzen der Schalt- und Bremsleitungen brauchst


----------



## frank70 (9. Juni 2016)

noch ein tip: wenn du das ersatzschaltauge (wichtig!) mit dem bike bestellst, bekommst du es wesentlich günstiger


----------



## davidhellmann (9. Juni 2016)

frank70 schrieb:


> noch ein tip: wenn du das ersatzschaltauge (wichtig!) mit dem bike bestellst, bekommst du es wesentlich günstiger


das hab ich wohl verpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (9. Juni 2016)

JohnSmith schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch...
> 
> - Ersatzschaltauge
> - Ersatzkettenschloss
> ...



Wie oben schon geschrieben das Schaltauge hab ich vergessen.
Kettenschloss hab ich glaube noch. Rahmenschutzfolie kommt mir nicht ran. Beim Carbon vielleicht aber beim Alu nicht 
Kettenstrebenschutz… Taugt er nicht oder gibt es einen anderen Grund? Sonst einfach Schlauch drum?
Griff klar, Renthal werden es wieder werden sollten die nicht taugen. 
Sachen zum kürzen hab ich da.

Sixpack Millenium Pedale ist schon unterwegs 
Na dann freu ich mich mal.

Die Spline Räder sind sicher Tubeless Ready oder? Ventile hab ich da, Milch auch.


----------



## frank70 (9. Juni 2016)

gratuliere, mit dem capra al 1 kriegst du ein voll geiles baller bike. hier noch zur Vorfreude:


----------



## Deleted 310950 (9. Juni 2016)

Das mit dem Kettenstrebenschutz war nur eine eventuelle Geschichte. 
Soweit ich weiß liefert DT Swiss seine Laufräder immer mit Tubeless Ready Felgenband aus.


----------



## pib (10. Juni 2016)

Ich habe am 02.06. überwiesen und bisher leider noch keine Benachrichtigung das das Geld eingegangen. Der Online Status zur Bestellung hat sich auch nicht geändert: "Bestellung in Bearbeitung". Ist das normal oder sollte ich mich dort nochmal melden?


----------



## sepp54 (10. Juni 2016)

Ich würde als erstes nochmals sorgfältig prüfen, dass ich mich bei der Überweisung nicht vertippt habe. Wenn da alles ok ist, rufe doch an. Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## davidhellmann (10. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte gestern überwiesen und heute wurde es als bezahlt markiert.


----------



## pib (10. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Ich hatte gestern überwiesen und heute wurde es als bezahlt markiert.


Krass!  Habe jetzt mal ne Mail hin gemailt...


----------



## zippelmuetz (15. Juni 2016)

Kennt jemand das Bauvolumen von YT ? Wollte mir jetzt das Capra AL comp 1 in "L" bestellen.... doof... ausverkauft!
Ausverkauft??... Sehr ärgerlich... Dann wohl doch das swoop 170 "10"


----------



## davidhellmann (15. Juni 2016)

zippelmuetz schrieb:


> Kennt jemand das Bauvolumen von YT ? Wollte mir jetzt das Capra AL comp 1 in "L" bestellen.... doof... ausverkauft!
> Ausverkauft??... Sehr ärgerlich... Dann wohl doch das swoop 170 "10"



oh krass, gestern gab es noch was. Was heißt denn ausverkauft bei YT? Nie wieder verfügbar oder erstmal nicht mehr verfügbar?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank70 (15. Juni 2016)

erstmal nicht verfügbar, nur vielleicht später wieder


----------



## zippelmuetz (15. Juni 2016)

Werde morgen mal eine Anfrage an YT senden... Oder mal anrufen...
Das Wetter hier im Rheinland lässt ja gerade eh zu wünschen übrig...
Gruß us Kölle


----------



## davidhellmann (16. Juni 2016)

Bei mir steht aktuell: 
CAPRA AL Comp 1 L: Lieferbar ab 22.06.2016; 

Heisst das, da wird versand oder wie ist das? Ich will endlich das Rad


----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (17. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Capra AL 1 bestellt.
> Muss ich noch was dazu bestellen?
> Pedalen werd ich mir holen? Sonst noch was? Bremsbeläge andere oder so? War die letzte Zeit auf Shimano…
> 
> Damit dann alles schön da ist


Wie sieht's denn mit einer Dämpferpumpe aus, falls du nicht schon eine hast. 

Ansonsten ruf doch mal bei YT an und frag nach ob die deine Bestellung um ein Schaltauge ergänzen können.


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Juni 2016)

DiscoBlumentopf schrieb:


> Wie sieht's denn mit einer Dämpferpumpe aus, falls du nicht schon eine hast.
> 
> Ansonsten ruf doch mal bei YT an und frag nach ob die deine Bestellung um ein Schaltauge ergänzen können.



Pumpe hab ich. Ne, nichts machen was die Auslieferung verzögern könnte


----------



## DiscoBlumentopf (17. Juni 2016)

Okay, das kann ich verstehen  Ich habe letztes Jahr 4 Monate auf mein Capra gewartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (17. Juni 2016)

Die zwei Wochen sind schon hart, hehe


----------



## lordbritannia (17. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Bei mir steht aktuell:
> CAPRA AL Comp 1 L: Lieferbar ab 22.06.2016;
> 
> Heisst das, da wird versand oder wie ist das? Ich will endlich das Rad


ja.....das warten auf dieses wunderschöne Rädchen ist hart. Ich weiß was du durchmachst.... Es lohnt sich!!! Das AL Comp 1 werde ich nie mehr verkaufen oder weggeben. Wenn es nicht geklaut wird behalte ich es für IMMER....


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Juni 2016)

Das beantwortet aber alles noch nicht meine Frage


----------



## lordbritannia (17. Juni 2016)

1


davidhellmann schrieb:


> Das beantwortet aber alles noch nicht meine Frage


bald....sehr bald .....das Warten kann auch schön sein du schaffst das....hier nochmal ein paar 

 Bildchen zur Überbrückung der Wartezeit...


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Juni 2016)

Mein Problem ist halt so ein bisschen, dass ich mir den Tag frei nehmen muss wenn das Rad kommt…


----------



## zippelmuetz (17. Juni 2016)

Also wenn ich ein Auto bestelle bekomme ich es schneller. Kann doch nicht so schwer sein Fahrräder zu produzieren. YT müsste doch merken das die Nachfrage da ist.


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Juni 2016)

Willst du gelten mach dich selten


----------



## zippelmuetz (17. Juni 2016)

Ja... verstehe ich .... aber Kundenfreundlich ist das nicht.... Die Jungs machen das ja auch nicht nur zum spass.... und wenn du Geld verdienen willst musst Du liefern...


----------



## davidhellmann (17. Juni 2016)

Naja OK, man weiß ja nicht wie viel sie produzieren. Kann ja auch sein das es genug sind nur die halt auch schnell ausverkauft sind. Und als Firma wäre es mir doch auch eher recht ich verkauf alles und paar schauen in die Röhre als das ich drauf sitzen bleibe weil ich zu viel habe davon. Aber natürlich versteh ich dich auch. Bei mir hätte es auch schief gehen können da ich ja schon nen Monat überlegt hatte mit bestellen


----------



## Castroper (17. Juni 2016)

Das AL1 passt übrigens super auf den Thule ProRide 591


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank70 (17. Juni 2016)

aber die schelle zum halten der Leitungen musst du auch entfernen, da wo der Thule das unterrohr klemmt ?


----------



## Castroper (17. Juni 2016)

Ich Klemm den genau zentral auf der Schelle so das die Leitungen geschützt sind.


----------



## frank70 (17. Juni 2016)

gute Idee. aber könnte das mit der zeit nicht das gewinde im alurahmen vom druck beschädigen?


----------



## Castroper (17. Juni 2016)

Hmm ich hoffe nicht


----------



## davidhellmann (20. Juni 2016)

Jemand aus Österreich hier und kann was zu den Versandzeiten sagen? Wenn es stimmt sollte meins am 22.06. versendet werden. Normal dauern Pakete zwei Tage von DE nach AT. Ich nehme an es kommt ganz normal mit der DHL und nicht per Spedition oder? 
Also wäre der Freitag realistisch?!


----------



## mssc (20. Juni 2016)

Könnte knapp werden...
Meins wurde am 20.5. per Mail angekündigt, zugestellt am 25.5. (Wochenende dazwischen), also 3-4 Werktage solltest du schon rechnen. Wird dann wohl eher nächste Woche...
Kommt übrigens mit DHL.


----------



## davidhellmann (20. Juni 2016)

mssc schrieb:


> Könnte knapp werden...
> Meins wurde am 20.5. per Mail angekündigt, zugestellt am 25.5. (Wochenende dazwischen), also 3-4 Werktage solltest du schon rechnen. Wird dann wohl eher nächste Woche...
> Kommt übrigens mit DHL.



Na das klingt doch eher nach 2 Tagen das es Freitags nicht mehr aus ging bei dir sondern Montag. Aber OK, mal schauen wann die Mail von YT kommt. 

Danke!


----------



## davidhellmann (22. Juni 2016)

Hm, leider heute noch keine Mail bekommen das es verschickt wurde obwohl im PDF 22.06. stand. 
Wann kommen denn die Infos normal? Sagte ich schon das warten nervt?


----------



## Michos (22. Juni 2016)

Hallo habe auch keine mail bekommen 
Aber auf der homepage auf mein konto- meine bestellung und dan anzeigen steht eine dhl trackingnummer und meins ist unterwegs capra al comp 1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (22. Juni 2016)

Michos schrieb:


> Hallo habe auch keine mail bekommen
> Aber auf der homepage auf mein konto- meine bestellung und dan anzeigen steht eine dhl trackingnummer und meins ist unterwegs capra al comp 1



Hast du auch den 22.06. als Auslieferungsdatum? Und seit wann steht das da?

Bei mir:

DHL Shipping EU
Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung

Kommentare zur Bestellung
CAPRA AL Comp 1 L: Lieferbar ab 22.06.2016;
Unser Kommentar


----------



## Michos (22. Juni 2016)

Bin eigentlich erst vom 29.6 ausgegangen was ja als termin bei den rädern stand. war unterwegs und hab das nicht verfolgt
Seit gestern ist mein status komplet abgeschlossen.
Wan hast du bezahlt??
Meins ist größe m


----------



## davidhellmann (22. Juni 2016)

Michos schrieb:


> Bin eigentlich erst vom 29.6 ausgegangen was ja als termin bei den rädern stand. war unterwegs und hab das nicht verfolgt
> Seit gestern ist mein status komplet abgeschlossen.
> Wan hast du bezahlt??
> Meins ist größe m



Neuer Status: bezahlt vom 10.06. und am 8.6 hab ich bestellt. Und du so?


----------



## Michos (22. Juni 2016)

Am 13.6....
Aber halt ei größe m
Wird wohl an der größe liegen


----------



## davidhellmann (22. Juni 2016)

Hm OK. Ach nerv, da wo grad mal das Wetter schön ist…


----------



## mm91 (23. Juni 2016)

Kurze Frage, vielleicht hat da jemand schon Erfahrung:

Bei meinem Jeffsy AL (L) (Ende Mai bestellt) steht im Kundenkonto "lieferbar ab 06.07". Wenn man jetzt eins neu bestellen würde, steht da "lieferbar ab 29.06". Dieser Termin müsste aber jetzt für mich auch gelten oder?! Danke!

Vorfreude ist zwar schön, aber das Rad eine Woche eher bekommen noch schöner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zippelmuetz (23. Juni 2016)

Habe jetzt eine Antwort von YT bekommen in Bezug darauf wann denn das AL Comp1 wieder verfügbar ist.... 
Dieses wird in Größe M und L nicht mehr produziert. 
Das kann doch nur ein Witz sein... solch ein Unternehmen muss doch ständig prüfen wir die Nachfrage seiner Produkte ist. 
Bin echt enttäuscht... Beginn der Rad Saison und dann sowas...
Somit steht dann für mich fest das es ein Radon werden wird.


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Juni 2016)

mm91 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, vielleicht hat da jemand schon Erfahrung:
> 
> Bei meinem Jeffsy AL (L) (Ende Mai bestellt) steht im Kundenkonto "lieferbar ab 06.07". Wenn man jetzt eins neu bestellen würde, steht da "lieferbar ab 29.06". Dieser Termin müsste aber jetzt für mich auch gelten oder?! Danke!
> 
> Vorfreude ist zwar schön, aber das Rad eine Woche eher bekommen noch schöner



Also bei meinem Capra hat das schon mal nicht geklappt…


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Juni 2016)

zippelmuetz schrieb:


> Habe jetzt eine Antwort von YT bekommen in Bezug darauf wann denn das AL Comp1 wieder verfügbar ist....
> Dieses wird in Größe M und L nicht mehr produziert.
> Das kann doch nur ein Witz sein... solch ein Unternehmen muss doch ständig prüfen wir die Nachfrage seiner Produkte ist.
> Bin echt enttäuscht... Beginn der Rad Saison und dann sowas...
> Somit steht dann für mich fest das es ein Radon werden wird.



Naja heisst es kommen wohl neue. Saison läuft ja schon. Ich seh das nicht tragisch. Dann muss man halt zu Speci und co. gehen. Wie schon mal oben geschrieben ist der Weg für sie wohl so besser als zum Schluss Räder rumstehen zu haben die man nicht verkauft. Ärgerlich ist es natürlich schon.


----------



## zippelmuetz (23. Juni 2016)

Tja... schlecht Kalkuliert.
Egal.... Ich wünsche allen Glücklichen eine tolle Rad Saison


----------



## mm91 (23. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Also bei meinem Capra hat das schon mal nicht geklappt…



Laut Kundenservice geht meins morgen schon in den Versand   

Hoffentlich ist DHL auch so schnell


----------



## davidhellmann (23. Juni 2016)

mm91 schrieb:


> Laut Kundenservice geht meins morgen schon in den Versand
> 
> Hoffentlich ist DHL auch so schnell


hmmm  Ich versteh die nicht. Hab heute auch geschrieben aber keine Antwort


----------



## davidhellmann (24. Juni 2016)

Lustiger Mail Verkehr…


YT:
"Dein Bike wird voraussichtlich ab Mittwoch der KW 25 an DHL übergeben. Die Lieferzeit innerhalb Deutschlands beträgt 1-3 Werktage, kann bei Sendungen innerhalb Europas jedoch bis zu 12 Werktage betragen."

ICH:
KW25 ist aber diese Woche, also schon vorbei 

YT:
Das Bike wird Ende KW25, Anfang KW 26 in den Versand über gehen.
Du findest die Tracking-Nummer in Deinem Kundenkonto, sobald wir Dein Bike an DHL übergeben haben.

---

Na dann wohl nächste Woche…


----------



## pib (24. Juni 2016)

zippelmuetz schrieb:


> Habe jetzt eine Antwort von YT bekommen in Bezug darauf wann denn das AL Comp1 wieder verfügbar ist....
> Dieses wird in Größe M und L nicht mehr produziert.
> Das kann doch nur ein Witz sein... solch ein Unternehmen muss doch ständig prüfen wir die Nachfrage seiner Produkte ist.
> Bin echt enttäuscht... Beginn der Rad Saison und dann sowas...
> Somit steht dann für mich fest das es ein Radon werden wird.



Verstehe ich auch nicht. Das eine Modell ist ausverkauft und das andere erst im August lieferbar.  Sehr ärgerlich für uns Kunden und die Saison ist voll im Gang.

Das radon slide 140 10.0 ist verfügbar und um 600,- runter gesetzt worden und ich warte mir die Eier im den Bauch.


----------



## Michos (24. Juni 2016)

Meins ist heute gekommen.
Jetzt wider alle größen am 12.10....nochmal nachbestellt??


----------



## hawk77 (26. Juni 2016)

pib schrieb:


> Verstehe ich auch nicht. Das eine Modell ist ausverkauft und das andere erst im August lieferbar.  Sehr ärgerlich für uns Kunden und die Saison ist voll im Gang.
> 
> Das radon slide 140 10.0 ist verfügbar und um 600,- runter gesetzt worden und ich warte mir die Eier im den Bauch.


Ärgerlich ja geb ich dir Recht, aber warte noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mm91 (27. Juni 2016)

Mein Jeffsy AL wurde heute im "Startpaketzentrum Nohra" bearbeitet. Seltsam ist das insofern, als dass es eigentlich nach Niederbayern sollte. Warum 200km in die andere Richtung?!  Ist das der "übliche" Weg eines YT zum Kunden?


----------



## davidhellmann (27. Juni 2016)

bei mir immernoch nichts


----------



## lordbritannia (27. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> bei mir immernoch nichts


bei diesem Wetter kann man eh kein Rad fahren, zumindest macht es keinen Spaß.... 

mein AL Comp1 wurde auf jeden Fall letztes Wochenende ordentlich im Bikepark Winterberg rangenommen...sehr geil. Hat super Laune gemacht. Ich war viel schwitzend am Limit, das Bike hat sich nur warmgemacht....Reserven ohne Ende


----------



## davidhellmann (27. Juni 2016)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> bei diesem Wetter kann man eh kein Rad fahren, zumindest macht es keinen Spaß....
> 
> mein AL Comp1 wurde auf jeden Fall letztes Wochenende ordentlich im Bikepark Winterberg rangenommen...sehr geil. Hat super Laune gemacht. Ich war viel schwitzend am Limit, das Bike hat sich nur warmgemacht....Reserven ohne Ende



Also ich wohne in Salzburg und hier ist das Wetter gar nicht soooo schlecht 
Ja nervt dennoch etwas. Hatte mit letzter Woche schon fix gerechnet. Hoffe es geht heute / morgen raus. Vielleicht ändert sich ja der Bestellstatus heute noch…


----------



## davidhellmann (28. Juni 2016)

Ach nervt… Immer noch kein Versand…


----------



## flow0923 (29. Juni 2016)

Mein Jeffsy AL steht seit gestern Morgen im Zielpaket Zentrum und nichts passiert. Ungeduld ist was tolles!


----------



## SickboyLC4 (29. Juni 2016)

Jeffsy AL gesten (damit eine Woche früher als von YT bestätigt) bekommen.


----------



## hawk77 (29. Juni 2016)

mm91 schrieb:


> Mein Jeffsy AL wurde heute im "Startpaketzentrum Nohra" bearbeitet. Seltsam ist das insofern, als dass es eigentlich nach Niederbayern sollte. Warum 200km in die andere Richtung?!  Ist das der "übliche" Weg eines YT zum Kunden?


Ja ist er, da die Bikes in Thüringen montiert und versendet werden 

gruss hawk


----------



## davidhellmann (30. Juni 2016)

Alter. Langsam bin ich doch etwas genervt… am 6.6. bestellt. am 8.6. als bezahlt markiert. In der Rechnung stand Lieferung ab 22.6. 
Laut Email sollte es letzte Woche / Anfang dieser rausgehen. Stand jetzt ist immer noch nichts passiert. Auf meine Mail gestern wie es nun ausschaut kam auch noch keine Antwort. 

Hat noch wer in dem Zeitraum ein AL Comp 1 L bestellt und hat es schon? 
Ich storniere gleich und bestell mir eine Strive…

Ist ja alles kein Stress wenn man einfach ne Mail schreiben würde, dass es ne Woche später auf Reise geht…

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lordbritannia (30. Juni 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Alter. Langsam bin ich doch etwas genervt… am 6.6. bestellt. am 8.6. als bezahlt markiert. In der Rechnung stand Lieferung ab 22.6.
> Laut Email sollte es letzte Woche / Anfang dieser rausgehen. Stand jetzt ist immer noch nichts passiert. Auf meine Mail gestern wie es nun ausschaut kam auch noch keine Antwort.
> 
> Hat noch wer in dem Zeitraum ein AL Comp 1 L bestellt und hat es schon?
> ...


ruhig Blut..... das Warten auf ein Capra ist fast schöner als das Fahren...(na ja, fast^...)


----------



## davidhellmann (30. Juni 2016)

Hab eben ne Antwort bekommen. Es geht am 4.7. in den Versand. Na dann hoffe ich mal, dass das auch so ist…


----------



## Pekingente (30. Juni 2016)

Warte auch auf ein AL Comp 1 in L.......sollte " ab " dem 29.06. lieferbar sein laut Mail.
Habe gestern angerufen und nachgefragt......konnten momentan keine genaue Auskunft geben

Schade......bin am überlegen.......ist halt schon überwiesen......


----------



## davidhellmann (30. Juni 2016)

Pekingente schrieb:


> Warte auch auf ein AL Comp 1 in L.......sollte " ab " dem 29.06. lieferbar sein laut Mail.
> Habe gestern angerufen und nachgefragt......konnten momentan keine genaue Auskunft geben
> 
> Schade......bin am überlegen.......ist halt schon überwiesen......


Ja hatte auch erst 29.6 stehen doch dann ging es auf 22.6 runter und ich hatte bestellt. Quasi 1 Monat im voraus Geld überwiesen… Muss auch nicht noch mal sein


----------



## allianzffb (30. Juni 2016)

Wie die kleinen Kinder......


----------



## pib (2. Juli 2016)

pib schrieb:


> Hab Grad überwiesen und jetzt mächtig im Minus. Hoffentlich wirkt sich positiv auf den Liefertermin aus.... 17.08. Halte ich nicht durch....
> 
> Cheers pib



Meine Hoffnung auf frühere Lieferung wurden leider zerstört.  Werde den alpx wohl mit meinem alten Gaul fahren müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen87 (4. Juli 2016)

Warte auf Jeffsy AL Comp 1, lieferbar ab 29.06 laut Bestätigung.

Wenn ich das bei davidhellmann so lese ... ohje. Meine letzte Urlaubswoche 

Was mich etwas nachdenklich macht ist folgendes:

"Mit der Bezahlung per Paypal verbinden wir eine beschleunigte Freigabe zur Fertigung und Auslieferung deiner Bestellung. Dafür werden dir folgende Gebühren prozentual vom Gesamtbetrag als Bearbeitungsgebühr in Rechnung gestellt"

Bin Vorkasse-Zahler.


----------



## Alex0412 (4. Juli 2016)

Ich hatte für mein AL 1 in L auch den 29.06. als Verfügbarkeit. Auf Nachfrage wurde mir gesagt, dass das Bike am 05.07. in den Versand geht. 
Wenn die Bikes ab 29. verfügbar sind, müssen sie ja auch noch vormontiert und komissioniert werden. Je nach Auftragslage kann das halt ein par Tage dauern.


----------



## Robsen87 (4. Juli 2016)

Ja das leuchtet ein.

Wann hast du bestellt Alex?


----------



## Alex0412 (4. Juli 2016)

Robsen87 schrieb:


> Ja das leuchtet ein.
> 
> Wann hast du bestellt Alex?



Am 09.06.


----------



## Robsen87 (4. Juli 2016)

Dann wird es bei mir ja auch nicht mehr lang dauern, ebenfalls 09.06.

Danke für die Auskunft!


----------



## Alex0412 (4. Juli 2016)

Ich denke, wenn DHL keine Probleme macht, sitzen wir am Wochenende auf neuen Bikes


----------



## davidhellmann (4. Juli 2016)

Robsen87 schrieb:


> Warte auf Jeffsy AL Comp 1, lieferbar ab 29.06 laut Bestätigung.
> 
> Wenn ich das bei davidhellmann so lese ... ohje. Meine letzte Urlaubswoche
> 
> ...




Meins ist seit heute Unterwegs falls es dich beruhigt


----------



## davidhellmann (6. Juli 2016)

Nun hängt es seit Montag in Nohra  Ich wollte am WE vielleicht nach Saalbach… meh!


----------



## Castroper (6. Juli 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Nun hängt es seit Montag in Nohra  Ich wollte am WE vielleicht nach Saalbach… meh!


Hing bei mir auch 4 Tage in Nohra fest...hoffe deins kommt bald!


----------



## Alex0412 (6. Juli 2016)

Seit gestern Abend habe ich eine Trackingnummer. Seitdem wird die Sendungsverfolgung quasi minütlich aktualisiert. Ich hasse Warten!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## davidhellmann (6. Juli 2016)

Haha, meins ist Unterwegs und soll angeblich Freitag da sein. Schau mer mal.


----------



## lordbritannia (7. Juli 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Haha, meins ist Unterwegs und soll angeblich Freitag da sein. Schau mer mal.


mein Gott, das dauert echt lange....kannst ja schon fast auf die 2017 Bikes warten.....


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Juli 2016)

Es kam heute. Also zumindest hat mich vorhin der DHL Mann angerufen das er was für mich hat und wo er es abgeben soll  Morgen dann gleich mal nach Saalbach… Ich hoffe ich bin nicht enttäuscht  haha. NAja 2017 warten hatte ich ja anfangs überlegt aber das wird dann vor Frühjahr sicherlich nichts. Passt schon so


----------



## lordbritannia (7. Juli 2016)

davidhellmann schrieb:


> Es kam heute. Also zumindest hat mich vorhin der DHL Mann angerufen das er was für mich hat und wo er es abgeben soll  Morgen dann gleich mal nach Saalbach… Ich hoffe ich bin nicht enttäuscht  haha. NAja 2017 warten hatte ich ja anfangs überlegt aber das wird dann vor Frühjahr sicherlich nichts. Passt schon so


du wirst nicht enttäuscht sein....vertraue mir und dem Rest des YT Mobs....


----------



## frank70 (7. Juli 2016)

was heisst da morgen nach saalbach? mach Feierabend und geh ballern !!


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Juli 2016)

Morgen ist doch da Glemmride… Nachher erstmal zusammenbauen den quatsch.


----------



## pib (7. Juli 2016)

Ich warte jetzt schon 12 Wochen und muss jetzt nochmal 6 Wochen warten.  Ich werd weich....


----------



## davidhellmann (7. Juli 2016)

Yeah, da ist das Ding! Warten hat sich gelohnt  https://goo.gl/photos/L37oswAa1rQy4NP89


----------



## Alex0412 (8. Juli 2016)

So, bin hier auch erstmal raus, der Postbote hat mich gerade glücklich gemacht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robsen87 (8. Juli 2016)

Alex0412 schrieb:


> So, bin hier auch erstmal raus, der Postbote hat mich gerade glücklich gemacht.



Dito! Zusammenbauen und ab die Lutzi


----------



## evilbrot (16. Juli 2016)

Wuuhhhhh, ich werd verrückt. Ne Mail von YT bekommen das mein egtl für den 26.10 geplantes Capra AL Comp 2 in XL bereits im laufe der nächsten Woche lieferbar ist! Jetzt geht die Vorfreude aber richtig los!


----------



## Chikayne (18. Juli 2016)

So dann werde ich mal Platz nehmen und auf mein Capra cf pro warten.


----------



## pib (18. Juli 2016)

Chikayne schrieb:


> So dann werde ich mal Platz nehmen und auf mein Capra cf pro warten.



Welche Größe?  Ich warte hier seit dem 09.04. aufs XL.


----------



## Chikayne (18. Juli 2016)

pib schrieb:


> Welche Größe?  Ich warte hier seit dem 09.04. aufs XL.


Hab cf in l und laut seit gibt's das auch nur in s m und halt l. Termin ist laut Seite 10.8


----------



## ridester (19. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich setz mich hier nun auch mal rein und warte auf mein Jeffsy CF Comp 2 in schwarz.
Liefertermin aktuell 27.07.16 + Versandzeit. Würde mich freuen wenn das auch eingehalten werden könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chikayne (19. Juli 2016)

Vor 1 Stunde bezahlt und eben schon Bestätigung bekommen krass sind die schnell


----------



## Chikayne (26. Juli 2016)

Trackingnummer steh auf der Seite jetzt nur noch warten 
Hoffe es kommt noch diese Woche Achso hatte meine Farbe nochmal in schwarz gewechselt! 

Kundenkontakt war super ob per Mail oder Telefon wollt ich nur mal gesagt haben


----------



## ElDiabolo666 (26. Juli 2016)

So dann werde ich jetzt auch mal hier Platz nehmen und auf mein Capra warten


----------



## Chikayne (27. Juli 2016)

Sooo,Jungs haut rein ich bin Biken  ganzen 2 Wochen gewartet super Service seitens YT gibt nix schlechtes am Rad.
So sehr ich auch geschaut habe nicht ein Kratzer und super verpackt da können andere direktvertriebe sich mal was abschauen!

Und euch noch eine schnelle Lieferung


----------



## ridester (30. Juli 2016)

Und wieder raus hier...

Eben kam das Jeffsy an.


----------



## pib (30. Juli 2016)

ridester schrieb:


> Und wieder raus hier...
> 
> Eben kam das Jeffsy an.



Glückwunsch. Model,  Größe?


----------



## ridester (30. Juli 2016)

Jeffsy CF Comp 2, Größe M, schwarz.

Bin aktuell sehr begeistert von Verarbeitung, Optik und dem ersten Check des Fahrverhaltens hier auf der Straße.
Wirklich ein tolles Teil, morgen geht es in den Wald


----------



## Hans (31. Juli 2016)

Hast Du es mal an die Waage gehängt ?


----------



## ridester (31. Juli 2016)

Habe ich. Mit Pedalen und auf tubeless umgebaut 13,8 kg.
Mehr gerne im anderen Jeffsy Thread


----------



## alfaperfect (1. August 2016)

Ich warte auf ein Jeffsy CF Comp 1 in L  in RAWR / JET BLACK.
Bestellt am 24.07.2016. 
Lieferbar ab 07.09.2016.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dumabrain (1. August 2016)

Gestern abend um 20 Uhr ein Jeffsy AL in L bestellt. warte jetzt auf der die Auftragsbestättigung, dass ich das Geld überweisen kann und das Rad möglichst schnell kommt


----------



## Freakrr (2. August 2016)

Sonntag Nachmittag ein Jeffy AL Comp 1 bestellt. Laut Homepage ab 03.08.2016 Verfügbar.
Ich bin gespannt, noch habe ich keine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.

Gestern noch schnell von Vorkasse auf PayPal geändert, vielleicht geht's dann schneller.

Warten warten warten......


----------



## dumabrain (2. August 2016)

Eben gerade um 10 Uhr ist die Auftragsbestätigung gekommen mit den Infos zur Überweisung. Artikel ist auf Lager. Wäre ja der Hammer, wenn das Rad schon zum Wochenende da wäre...


----------



## Freakrr (2. August 2016)

Ich auch, 12min nach meinem Posting.

Allerdings war noch nicht berücksichtigt, dass ich per PayPal zahlen möchte.


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. August 2016)

dumabrain schrieb:


> Eben gerade um 10 Uhr ist die Auftragsbestätigung gekommen mit den Infos zur Überweisung. Artikel ist auf Lager. Wäre ja der Hammer, wenn das Rad schon zum Wochenende da wäre...



Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass das Rad bis zum WE da ist.


----------



## ridester (2. August 2016)

Freerider1504 schrieb:


> Halte ich für sehr unwahrscheinlich, dass das Rad bis zum WE da ist.



Nicht unbedingt. Meines ging am 28.07. in den Versand und war am 30.07. da 
Geht also schon


----------



## Freerider1504 (2. August 2016)

Ok, bei meinen 3 YT Rädern, welche alle auf Lager waren hat es immer länger als 1 Woche gedauert.


----------



## mysterox (2. August 2016)

Halo zusammen,

ich habe auch heute Vormittag auf den "Bestellen" Button gedrückt und hoffe jetzt natürlich das ich Glück habe und mein Bike bis spätestns Samstag ankommt und die Rahmengröße passt.

Es ist ein Jeffsy AL Comp 2 in XL geworden, hatte auch mit dem Comp 1 geliebäugelt, aber das ist leider schon ausverkauft.
Naja und zur Not ist ein "Downgrade" einfacher als ein Upgrade.


----------



## mysterox (3. August 2016)

Gerade online gesehen, dass mein Rad schon eine DHL Tracking Nummer hat.
Vielleicht klappt es ja bis zum Wochenende





Leider sagt DHL immer noch das gleich wie gestern seit 15:30
So gibt das nix bis zum Wochenende


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freakrr (5. August 2016)

Freakrr schrieb:


> Sonntag Nachmittag ein Jeffy AL Comp 1 bestellt. Laut Homepage ab 03.08.2016 Verfügbar.
> Ich bin gespannt, noch habe ich keine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten.
> 
> Gestern noch schnell von Vorkasse auf PayPal geändert, vielleicht geht's dann schneller.
> ...




DA!


----------



## mysterox (5. August 2016)




----------



## ElDiabolo666 (5. August 2016)

Heute Tracking Nummer für mein Capra bekommen obwohl es erst ab nächste Woche Mittwoch wieder lieferbar sein soll! Freu mich grad wie Bolle!!!!


----------



## dumabrain (6. August 2016)

Am Mittwoch habe ich auch meine Trackingnummer bekommen. Donnerstag ist das Rad raus gegangen bei YT und gestern ist es angekommen. Bin wieder raus hier und drücke allen die Daumen, dass die Bikes fix da sind


----------



## mukkefukk (6. August 2016)

Hab mir ein Jeffsy AL Comp 1 Lagerware bestellt und auch eine AUftragsbestätigung bekommen. Wie lange dauert bei Lagerware denn so der Versand und die Lieferung?


----------



## pib (8. August 2016)

Hallo,

hat jemand für das JEFFSY CF Pro XL bereits eine Versandnummer oder Ankündigungstermin erhalten? Liefertermin ist ja nach wie vor der 17.08.2016.... Ich hock hier schon seit 09.04. rum . Bezahlt ist auch schon lange, mein Status ist immer noch "Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung". 

Greetz pib


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ridester (8. August 2016)

pib schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand für das JEFFSY CF Pro XL bereits eine Versandnummer oder Ankündigungstermin erhalten? Liefertermin ist ja nach wie vor der 17.08.2016.... Ich hock hier schon seit 09.04. rum . Bezahlt ist auch schon lange, mein Status ist immer noch "Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung".



Servus,

eventuell kann ich zur Beruhigung beitragen - auch wenn ich nicht so lange warten musste.
Mein Jeffsy CF Comp 2 stand seitens YT ebenfalls lange auf "in Bearbeitung". Auch am angekündigten Tag der Verfügbarkeit kam keine Meldung seitens YT oder hat sich der Status geändert.

Das Rad ging dennoch pünktlich am Tag drauf raus und war 2 Tage später bei mir... Der angekündigte Termin wurde im übrigen auf den Tag genau eingehalten.


----------



## pib (11. August 2016)

noch 6 Tage bis Weihnachten,....


----------



## ElDiabolo666 (12. August 2016)

So gestern ist mein Capra AL dann endlich gekommen! Was soll ich sagen ich bin begeistert. Einfach geil das teil wird am Wochenende erst mal ausgiebig Ballern.


----------



## Stricherjunge (15. August 2016)

Ich warte. Capra Al am 17.07. bestellt (lieferbar ab 10.08. und auch jetzt auf der Webseite als lieferbar aufgeführt), fristgerecht bezahlt, seitdem keine Statusänderung. Hab am Donnerstag per email angefragt, wann es ungefähr geliefert wird, bisher keine Antwort, am Telefon ist nur der Anrufbeantworter dran.
Sind die da alle im Urlaub?


----------



## pib (16. August 2016)

In Bayern war gestern Feiertag.


----------



## Stricherjunge (16. August 2016)

Ah, danke! Stimmt, Bayern hat ja noch mehr Feiertage als BaWü.


----------



## pib (16. August 2016)

Lieferdatum vom Jeffsy CF Pro Red XL wurde laut Homepage vom 17.08. auf den 31.08.2016 nach hinten verlegt.


----------



## alfaperfect (16. August 2016)

pib schrieb:


> Lieferdatum vom Jeffsy CF Pro Red XL wurde laut Homepage vom 17.08. auf den 31.08.2016 nach hinten verlegt.


Das Lieferdatum gilt ja bei "Jetzt bestellen". Ich geh mal davon aus Du hast vorher bestellt. Ist denn das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum Deiner Bestellung unter "Kommentare zur Bestellung" auch nach hinten gerutscht?


----------



## pib (16. August 2016)

alfaperfect schrieb:


> Das Lieferdatum gilt ja bei "Jetzt bestellen". Ich geh mal davon aus Du hast vorher bestellt. Ist denn das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum Deiner Bestellung unter "Kommentare zur Bestellung" auch nach hinten gerutscht?


Ich hab im April bestellt und bezahlt. Das Lieferdatum in meinem Konto steht noch auf den 17.


----------



## pib (17. August 2016)

Nachricht von YT: Lieferung erst in KW 35


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TooLTimE_85 (23. August 2016)

Ich habe am Freitag eine Versandbestätigung meines Capra CF Pro in grün erhalten. Status war bis Montag unverändert ("Daten elektronisch weitergeleitet"). Seit gestern Abend (Montag) steht der Status auf "Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet". Heute keine Veränderung  Fahre Sonntag nach Saalbach. Hoffe das klappt diese Woche...


----------



## Stricherjunge (24. August 2016)

Bei mir gings letzte Woche Mittwoch in den Versand, die Trackingnummer bekam ich bereits am Dienstag und es war Freitag bei mir. Könnte also klappen.


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (24. August 2016)

Hatte sich dein Versandstatus regelmäßig aktualisiert oder wurde es "plötzlich" geliefert?


----------



## ElDiabolo666 (24. August 2016)

Bei mir hat sich drei Tage garnichts getan und dann war es über Nacht da. DHL ist da manchmal schon etwas komisch!


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (24. August 2016)

Mein letztes Rad kam mit ner Spedition (Radon). 
Liefert DHL mit nem LKW oder mit dem "normalen" Sprinter?


----------



## Castroper (24. August 2016)

Meins per DHL Sprinter.


----------



## Stricherjunge (24. August 2016)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Hatte sich dein Versandstatus regelmäßig aktualisiert oder wurde es "plötzlich" geliefert?


Der Status hat sich aktualisiert, aber langsamer als gewohnt. Den Weg den das Paket genommen hat fand ich auch interessant. Von Forchhiem in Bayern nach Paketzentrum Nohra. Und dann hings nochmal nen vollen Tag im Zielpaketzentrum. Bei mir werden DHl Pakete mit der Post ausgeliefert, die sind hier nicht zu Fuß unterwegs sondern immer mit nem kleinen Transporter.


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (24. August 2016)

Da wird man als Erwachsener nochmal zum ungeduldigen Kind, dass auf die Bescherung wartet... Schon witzig 

Danke für eure Rückmeldungen. Hoffe es ist die Tage dabei. Vorfreude ist ja bekanntermaßen... Ihr wisst schon


----------



## OJMad (24. August 2016)

Stricherjunge schrieb:


> Der Status hat sich aktualisiert, aber langsamer als gewohnt. Den Weg den das Paket genommen hat fand ich auch interessant. Von Forchhiem in Bayern nach Paketzentrum Nohra. Und dann hings nochmal nen vollen Tag im Zielpaketzentrum. Bei mir werden DHl Pakete mit der Post ausgeliefert, die sind hier nicht zu Fuß unterwegs sondern immer mit nem kleinen Transporter.


Die Räder werden nicht in Forchheim zusammengebaut. Daher der Weg.  In Nohra stehen alle so ca 2 Tage bevor sich was tut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TooLTimE_85 (25. August 2016)

*Radl war heute in der Zustellung! *

_Capra CF pro in grün, Größe L. Status bei Bestellung: Lieferbar_

Hier mal die Historie des Verlaufes, zur Info:

Mi, 17.08.16 20:40 -- Bestellung lt. YT "Komplett abgeschlossen"
Fr, 19.08.16 14:50 -- Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
Mo, 22.08.16 19:22 -- Nohra - Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Do, 25.08.16 01:18 -- Saulheim - Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Do, 25.08.16 09:44 -- Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.
Do, 25.08.16 15:00 -- Zugestellt

Somit bin ich hier mal raus und freue mich auf meinen baldigen Feierabend, den anstehenden Aufbau und die
Jungfernfahrtbei bestem sonnigen Wetter im Saarland.

Cya,
Steven


----------



## pib (26. August 2016)

Ich werd verrückt. Ich hab ne Sendungsnummer nach 4,5 Monaten des Leidens


----------



## pib (30. August 2016)

Ich bin raus


----------



## smarty281 (3. September 2016)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> *Radl war heute in der Zustellung! *
> 
> _Capra CF pro in grün, Größe L. Status bei Bestellung: Lieferbar_
> 
> ...




Wie gut zu lesen das es bei dir auch so lange gedauert hat, aber angekommen ist. Meins liegt seit dem 31.08.16 in Nohra fest und sollte eigentlich am 02.09.16 zugestellt werden. Ich hoffe es kommt die nächsten Tage. Bin Heiß wie Frittenfett!!!


----------



## Grisu_HD (13. September 2016)

So bestellt Jeffsy CF Pro. 
Mal schauen wann es da ist


----------



## kkunath (14. September 2016)

Hi,

Montag Jeffsy CF pro bestellt. Gerstern die Auftragsbestätigung. Heute die Bestätigung des Geldeingangs. Bestellstatus ist "komplett angeschlossen". Heute ist es bei YT in meiner Größe ausverkauft!

Ich habe mir schon mal ne 28er Blatt bestellt. Wird Zeit, dass das Rad kommt.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grisu_HD (14. September 2016)

Meins war auch keine 3 Std. nach der Bestellung ausverkauft


----------



## FroStiY (14. September 2016)

Ich setze mich mal mit einem Jeffsy Alu Comp 2 in das Wartezimmer und sag laut "Hallo" 

Freitag habe ich bestellt, heute wurden die Daten an DHL übermittelt. Hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass es zum Weekend da ist, aber wenn ich über mir so lese sollte ich wohl nicht zu viel erwarten..
Kann mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass ein Kind ungeduldiger sein kann als ich


----------



## kkunath (19. September 2016)

kkunath schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Montag Jeffsy CF pro bestellt. Gerstern die Auftragsbestätigung. Heute die Bestätigung des Geldeingangs. Bestellstatus ist "komplett angeschlossen". Heute ist es bei YT in meiner Größe ausverkauft!
> 
> ...



Und schon bin ich wieder weg. Ein mutige Postbote hat den Karton am Wochenende auf die Terrasse gestellt. Das war ein Freude, als ich Sonntag Abend nach Hause kam. 6 Tage ab Bestellung.

Und Tschüss. Gruß Klaus


----------



## FroStiY (19. September 2016)

Meins kam auch am Samstag..
Bin hier raus und im Wald mich und mein Jeffsy so richtig einsauen.


----------



## SteinBTF (23. September 2016)

So. Ich habe heute früh mein Jeffsy bestellt. Jetzt bin ich natürlich gespannt, ob es 6 Tage oder 4 Monate dauert


----------



## Grisu_HD (24. September 2016)

So bin auch raus. Genau 10 Tage.


----------



## bodnsay (24. September 2016)

Bei mir waren´s 5 Tage Lieferzeit (Samstag bestellt, Mittwoch da)


----------



## Deleted 316095 (26. September 2016)

Bei mir sind es jetzt 12 Tage, Bestellstatus ist "In Bearbeitung" - Habe nicht mal eine Bestätigung des Zahlungseingangs bekommen.

Am Telefon wurde mir gesagt dass die Zahlung bereits vor einigen Tagen eingetroffen ist, allerdings hat das Computersystem das wohl nicht mitbekommen und deshalb ist mit dem Auftrag nichts weiter passiert - Ich soll einfach weiter warten in der Hoffnung dass die Auslieferung demnächst veranlasst wird.

Was meint ihr, soll ich wirklich warten oder nochmal anrufen und versuchen einen Mitarbeiter davon zu überzeugen die Auslieferung manuell anzustoßen falls dies möglich ist?


Nebenbei betr. Service: Man bekommt jemanden ans Telefon und die Person ist dann auch noch freundlich, das gefällt mir schon mal sehr!


----------



## RockyRacer (27. September 2016)

Außer, dass man ewig in der Warteschleife hängt und mehrfach anrufen muss, bis man dran kommt.
Ich würde an deiner Stelle nochmal anrufen.

Mein Jeffsy soll diese Woche ankommen.

Ich bin gespannt, ob es klappt, am Samstag geht es in die Pfalz!


----------



## kkunath (27. September 2016)

LottoPepe schrieb:


> Bei mir sind es jetzt 12 Tage, Bestellstatus ist "In Bearbeitung" - Habe nicht mal eine Bestätigung des Zahlungseingangs bekommen.



Hi, bei mir war nach der Änderung des Bestellstatus auf Zahlungseingang auch erstmal Ruhe. Dann stand das Paket plötzlich auf dem Balkon. Auch gut!

Gruss Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 316095 (27. September 2016)

kkunath schrieb:


> Hi, bei mir war nach der Änderung des Bestellstatus auf Zahlungseingang auch erstmal Ruhe.



Wenn der Bestellstatus auf Zahlungseingang wäre hätte ich auch weniger Sorgen. Seit dem Aufgeben der Bestellung am 14. habe ich nichts mehr gehört.
Telefonisch wurde mir gesagt dass das Geld zwar auf dem Konto sei, aber nicht in der IT verbucht - Leider wusste der nette Herr am Telefon auch keine Lösung und wiederholte nur dass "eigentlich nach dem Geldeingang der Versand angestoßen wird" (wurde er in meinem Fall aber nicht).

*Update*
Habe eben jemand ans Telefon bekommen - Man kümmert sich drum und hat mir versichert dass mein Rad noch diese Woche auf die Reise geht  Jetzt ist Fingernägel kauen angesagt 

@RockyRacer: Ja das mit der Warteschleife kann ich jetzt auch bestätigen. Nach 2 Stunden habe ich es gestern aufgegeben - Bei denen ist wahrscheinlich Abends die Hölle los.


----------



## SteinBTF (29. September 2016)

Mein Jeffsy kam nach 6 Tagen. (Freitag bestellt,  heute geliefert).  Bin dann raus


----------



## Deleted 316095 (3. Oktober 2016)

Bin auch raus!


----------



## briehhrider (5. Oktober 2016)

Eben gerade meinen neuen Bro und Wingman bestellt. Jeffsy in der Einsteigerversion AL.
Wollte direkt Überweisung machen - Bankdaten gibts aber erst in 2 - 3 Tagen per Mail.... hoffentlich versenden die Jungs nach Geldeingang schnell versenden.


----------



## Ege23 (11. Oktober 2016)

Hi, also ich muss leider auf mein Capra AL Comp 1 noch bis Ende November warten und es ist die Hölle  

Ich will wieder raus und fahren. Den Wind und den dreck spüren.


----------



## briehhrider (11. Oktober 2016)

Ich hoffe, dass ich morgen wieder Dreck spüren kann. Lt.DHL-Tracking Lieferung morgen . Bis jetzt alles gut gelaufen. Drückt mir die Daumen!


----------



## Ege23 (11. Oktober 2016)

Diese Verfügbarkeit nervt leider! Ist halt Megascheisse wenn es nicht lieferbar ist! 

Beneide alle die es haben bzw die nächsten Tage ihr neues Baby erhalten. 

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß beim ausführen dann.


----------



## briehhrider (11. Oktober 2016)

Bis Ende November is halt echt noch scheiss lang...
Kopf hoch! Dafür wirds umso geiler wenns da ist!


----------



## Ege23 (11. Oktober 2016)

Das stimmt allerdings. Also die Trails hier werden leiden müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## briehhrider (12. Oktober 2016)

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhg

DHL-Tracking, 12.10., 11:42 Uhr:
"Die Sendung wurde falsch vorsortiert und wird jetzt an den Empfänger weitergeleitet"


----------



## Ege23 (12. Oktober 2016)

Eine scheisse  und bekommst es heute noch?


----------



## briehhrider (12. Oktober 2016)

Lt. DHL ja.... ich glaub da aber nicht so wirklich dran.. werds sehen, wenn ich heute Abend zu Hause bin

Oder eben nicht


----------



## Ege23 (13. Oktober 2016)

Ist immer uncool wenn die Vorfreude so groß ist und man warten muss


----------



## briehhrider (13. Oktober 2016)

Bin raus! 
Bessere Hälfte hat mir ein schönes Bild von nem YT-Karton geschickt der daheim steht 
Alles in allem war die Abwicklung echt schnell: hat genau 1 Woche von Bestellung bis Lieferung gebraucht - und das bei Vorkasse und zusätzlicher DHL-Verpeilung.

Allen die noch warten müssen drück ich die Daumen, dass die Bikes bald eintreffen!


----------



## Ege23 (13. Oktober 2016)

Na dann viel Spaß mit deiner bergziege! Falls du mal in Bayern bist komm auf ne Tour vorbei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## briehhrider (14. Oktober 2016)




----------



## lidoa (21. Oktober 2016)

So hab gestern mein Jeffsy AL bekommen. Morgen erste Ausfahrt. Von der Bestellung bis zur Anlieferung genau 11 Tage. Mitarbeiter am Telefon war sehr freundlich.  Bike macht einen super Eindruck . Und Tschüss.


----------



## briehhrider (21. Oktober 2016)

Warum is bei dir so ein beschissen gutes Wetter??? Bei mir nur Regen, Matsch.... naja, Marshguard heute montiert. Da hab ich wohl keine Ausrede mehr...


----------



## lidoa (22. Oktober 2016)

briehhrider schrieb:


> Warum is bei dir so ein beschissen gutes Wetter??? Bei mir nur Regen, Matsch.... naja, Marshguard heute montiert. Da hab ich wohl keine Ausrede mehr...


----------



## lidoa (22. Oktober 2016)

Also ich find das Wetter geil.


----------



## briehhrider (22. Oktober 2016)

Sieht auf jeden Fall nach Spaß aus!


----------



## Paintking (23. Oktober 2016)

Hab heute ein Jeffsy CF Comp 1 in Snow White/ Rawr bestellt. Ich bin echt gespannt auf das Rad. Mal sehen was für ein Lieferdatum in der Auftragsbestätigung angegeben wird.


----------



## 29erpete (1. November 2016)

Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrung damit:
Heute hat YT ja eine neue Aktion gestartet und mein bereits bestelltes aber noch nicht bezahltes Capra wäre nun 300€ billiger wobei der Liefertermin noch immer 23.11. ist. Jetzt könnte ich wahrscheinlich die Bestellung stornieren und eine neue aufgeben aber einfacher wärs wenn mir YT den neuen Preis verrechnet. Lassen sie da mit sich reden oder geht da gar nix?


----------



## Paintking (1. November 2016)

Und schon ist es da. Das ging echt schnell, Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag AB bekommen und bezahlt, geliefert wurde es gestern


----------



## Ege23 (1. November 2016)

29erpete schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat ja jemand schon Erfahrung damit:
> Heute hat YT ja eine neue Aktion gestartet und mein bereits bestelltes aber noch nicht bezahltes Capra wäre nun 300€ billiger wobei der Liefertermin noch immer 23.11. ist. Jetzt könnte ich wahrscheinlich die Bestellung stornieren und eine neue aufgeben aber einfacher wärs wenn mir YT den neuen Preis verrechnet. Lassen sie da mit sich reden oder geht da gar nix?




Hab das gleiche wie du! Ich habe einfach bei yt angefragt. Mal sehen ob was kommt. Würde mich sehr darüber freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schombi79 (13. November 2016)

So mein neues Tues ist bestellt. Mal sehen wann es kommt


----------



## Ege23 (13. November 2016)

Ege23 schrieb:


> Hab das gleiche wie du! Ich habe einfach bei yt angefragt. Mal sehen ob was kommt. Würde mich sehr darüber freuen.




So zur Info! Also ich habe den vergünstigten Preis erhalten. Megagut von yt! Bin absolut begeistert


----------



## FreeRyan (16. November 2016)

Die Bergziege wurde am Montag in Alu als Comp 1 Version bestellt und jetzt geselle ich mich im Wartezimmer dazu, da es erst ab dem 30.11.2016 lieferbar ist. 
Dauert viel zu lange


----------



## punica (23. November 2016)

Ich reihe mich mit dem günstigen Jeffsy Al mit ein. Soll auf Lager sein, also hoffentlich recht bald bei mir.


----------



## Ege23 (23. November 2016)

Yeeeeeesssssss! Eine Woche früher als lt. Internetseite vereinbart ist mein neues Baby schon da  

Freue mich wie ein kleines Kind gerade.


----------



## FreeRyan (25. November 2016)

Gestern angekommen. Einfach nur genial


----------



## Schombi79 (25. November 2016)

Habt ihr es gut . Ich warte immernoch darauf, dass meins verzollt wird oder auf eine andere Info. 

Viel Spass mit euren bikes.


----------



## punica (30. November 2016)

DHL steht gleich vor der Tür, ich bin arbeiten und die Frau ist erstmal shoppen gefahren.


----------



## frank70 (30. November 2016)

dann halt im nächsten monat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punica (1. Dezember 2016)

Hat gestern tatsächlich noch funktioniert.
Werde aber erst morgen Abend dazu kommen es aufzubauen. 

Zwischen Bezahlung und Lieferung lag genau eine Woche.


----------



## Specialized_man (4. Dezember 2016)

so,Bestellung ist raus ---> YT Jeffsy AL Comp 2


----------



## evernorth (5. Dezember 2016)

Moin, ich bin dann auch mal unter den wartenden  

Konnte nach langem hin- und her überlegen dann nun doch nicht widerstehen. Nachdem das AL Comp 1 in L seit gefühlten Ewigkeiten ausverkauft war, habe ich jetzt einfach das AL in L genommen. 

Eigentlich sagt mir die Ausstattung vom AL nicht ganz so zu, aber bei dem Preis bleibt noch genug Spielraum um es anzupassen  

Lieferung wird dann wohl um Weihnachten rum sein... Kann es kaum abwarten


----------



## Muffell (7. Dezember 2016)

Freitag Geld überwiesen, heute eingetroffen


----------



## Specialized_man (7. Dezember 2016)

lt.DHL steht mein Bike Morgen vor der Tür


----------



## shorty79 (8. Dezember 2016)

Setze mich wieder mal ins Wartezimmer. 
Hab gestern für meine Frau das jeffsy al in s bestellt. 
Sind schon gespannt obs ihr passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Specialized_man (10. Dezember 2016)

Geliefert,zusammengebaut,Probegefahren und für sehr gut befunden


----------



## Desperado2k (16. Dezember 2016)

Gestern Abend 2x Jeffsy AL bestellt... ich setz mich mal und warte


----------



## Desperado2k (16. Dezember 2016)

Eben ist AB gekommen, nach der Arbeit gleich mal überweisen


----------



## nox_ (21. Dezember 2016)

Heute ist mein "Lieferbar ab" Termin. YAY. Hat noch jemand den 21.12. als Verfügbarkeitsdatum? Schon eine Versandbestätigung odgl. bekommen?


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Dezember 2016)

nox_ schrieb:


> Heute ist mein "Lieferbar ab" Termin. YAY. Hat noch jemand den 21.12. als Verfügbarkeitsdatum? Schon eine Versandbestätigung odgl. bekommen?



Nein, aber hab gerade angerufen, mein Jeffsy geht morgen raus [emoji2][emoji4]

Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nox_ (21. Dezember 2016)

Ah, cool. Danke für die Info!

Wann hast du bestellt, wenn ich fragen darf? Bei mir wars der 02.12.2016.


----------



## Sushi1976 (21. Dezember 2016)

nox_ schrieb:


> Ah, cool. Danke für die Info!
> 
> Wann hast du bestellt, wenn ich fragen darf? Bei mir wars der 02.12.2016.



Ich habe am 10.12.2016 bestellt [emoji6]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nox_ (22. Dezember 2016)

Uh, meine Bestellung ist vor kurzem auf "Komplett abgeschlossen" gewechselt im Webinterface. Derzeit aber noch keine Trackingnummer.
Ich aktualisiere grad alle 15 min Mails und Website ;D


----------



## Desperado2k (22. Dezember 2016)

Hab meines am 15.12 bestellt und soll laut Nachfrage Morgen raus gehen


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. Dezember 2016)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Ich habe am 10.12.2016 bestellt [emoji6]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Meins kommt heute[emoji2] ist schon im Zustellfahrzeug [emoji120]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## impressive (23. Dezember 2016)

meine Bestellung vom 14.12. wurde leider noch nicht verschickt :-(

nix mit Jeffsy zu Weihnachten


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. Dezember 2016)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Meins kommt heute[emoji2] ist schon im Zustellfahrzeug [emoji120]
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



So meins ist da, Bilder folgen die Tage Jeffsy CF Comp 1 in L. Bin nur leider über Weihnachten unterwegs [emoji85]
Aufbau erfolgt ab. 27.12[emoji106]

Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## nox_ (23. Dezember 2016)

Gratuliere! Meins kommt wohl erst am Dienstag


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. Dezember 2016)

nox_ schrieb:


> Gratuliere! Meins kommt wohl erst am Dienstag



Trotzdem schöne Weihnachten [emoji106] nachträgliche Überraschung 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## shorty79 (23. Dezember 2016)

Am 7.12 bestellt und am 15.12 war das jeffsy da.
Und das nach Österreich.
Echt alles super gelaufen.


----------



## Desperado2k (26. Dezember 2016)

15.12.16 Bestellt, am 24.12.16 morgends geliefert


----------



## malben (8. Januar 2017)

so, meine Geduld auf die Neuankünding der Modellpalette 2017 ist gerissen und ich habe soeben das Jeffsy CF Comp 1 in "M" bestellt.
Hoffe jetzt nur dass keine großen Änderung für das 2017er Modell kommen.
Jetzt heißt es warten....


----------



## Manjk (8. Januar 2017)

malben schrieb:


> so, meine Geduld auf die Neuankünding der Modellpalette 2017 ist gerissen und ich habe soeben das Jeffsy CF Comp 1 in "M" bestellt.
> Hoffe jetzt nur dass keine großen Änderung für das 2017er Modell kommen.
> Jetzt heißt es warten....



Angeblich werden die Neuerungen am 13.1 bekanntgegeben und im schlimmsten Fall kannst Du Bestellung immer noch stornieren!


----------



## evernorth (9. Januar 2017)

ich melde mich hier mal ab, mein Jeffsy AL in Large kam am Samstag an. Bestellt hatte ich am 3.12. Bin bisher vollauf zufrieden  


 

Cheers


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (10. Januar 2017)

Hi
Habe eine Frage, habe das Noton von 2011 und mir ist der Dämpfer Kaputt gegangen. Welchen könnt ihr mir empfehlen?

Dann wurde mir ein Tues von 2012 angeboten, für wenig geld.
Gibt es da.große Unterschiede zum Noton?


Vielen Dank


----------



## briehhrider (12. Januar 2017)

evernorth schrieb:


> ich melde mich hier mal ab, mein Jeffsy AL in Large kam am Samstag an. Bestellt hatte ich am 3.12. Bin bisher vollauf zufrieden
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da besteht Verwechslungsgefahr
Gaisberg?


----------



## evernorth (12. Januar 2017)

briehhrider schrieb:


> Da besteht Verwechslungsgefahr
> Gaisberg?
> Anhang anzeigen 563932



Haha wie geil! Ja war auch am Gaisberg unterwegs, Foto ist aber oben vom Königsstuhl


----------



## malben (14. Januar 2017)

Heute morgen klingelte der Postbote wegen einem grossen Paket.... und siehe da: stand Jeffsy vor der Tür. [emoji15] [emoji16] 
Am 08.01.17 bestellt, ohne Vorankündigung heute, 14.01.17 geliefert. [emoji2] [emoji41]  DANKE dafür.

SCHRAUBERWOCHENENDE....!!


----------



## Stubenkueken (23. Januar 2017)

Sooooo.... Outlet Shopping stand an. Da ich mich mit den neuen Modellen nicht richtig anfreunden kann und ich die Ausstattung bei den 2016ern besser find, hohl ich mir den kleinen Bruder von meinem tues nach Hause. Capra cf pro in schwarz.


----------



## Dancelli (24. Januar 2017)

Dann setze ich mich mal dazu. Im Dezember sollte es ein AL sein, nun wird es ein AL Comp 2 in M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Influenza (25. Januar 2017)

Capra AL comp in XL gerade bestellt


----------



## Desperado2k (26. Januar 2017)

Influenza schrieb:


> Capra AL comp in XL gerade bestellt



Glückwunsch 

jetzt fängt die schlimmste zeit an... WARTEN :/


----------



## Dancelli (27. Januar 2017)

Dancelli schrieb:


> Dann setze ich mich mal dazu. Im Dezember sollte es ein AL sein, nun wird es ein AL Comp 2 in M.



Nun denn, große Vorfreude:
_"Fr, 27.01.17 08:43 - Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen."_
Heute geht es ans gemütliche Schrauben und Einstellen._ _


----------



## Stubenkueken (1. Februar 2017)

Ich bin wieder raus... capra hat seinen Bruder gefunden


----------



## jensar (7. Februar 2017)

Hallo,

wollte mich mal dazu gesellen. Gestern das Capra AL bestellt und bezahlt. Lieferbar ab 15.02.
Jetzt erstmal Däumchen drehen...


----------



## TobiasB1809 (9. Februar 2017)

Ich Geselle mich dann auch mal dazu.
Nachdem am Montag Abend 23:00 auf einmal wieder das blaue jeffsy AL im Outlet zu haben war, habe ich auch zugeschlagen. Dienstag Bestellbestätigung bekommen, gestern bezahlt...
Jetzt warte ich wie auf heißen Kohlen und guck als die Emails nach Neuigkeiten


----------



## Influenza (9. Februar 2017)

Bei mir kam keine Versandbestätigung mit Verfolgungsnummer oder ähnlichem...
Da stand die gute Ziege plötzlich vor der Tür!
Geile Überraschung


----------



## jensar (9. Februar 2017)

Influenza schrieb:


> Bei mir kam keine Versandbestätigung mit Verfolgungsnummer oder ähnlichem...
> Da stand die gute Ziege plötzlich vor der Tür!
> Geile Überraschung


fänd ich ja nicht so gut...würde mir extra frei nehmen


----------



## TobiasB1809 (9. Februar 2017)

Ui... hab schon von der Post ne Mail bekommen das die versanddaten übermittelt wurden.


----------



## Klumpen (10. Februar 2017)

Aloha,

wie lang dauert denn das noch -.-

Bestellt: 18/01/2017 um 20:10
Status: Bezahlt... soweit so gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TobiasB1809 (11. Februar 2017)

Wenn die Postfrau 2xklingelt... dann steht das Yt vor der Tür 

Nach 4tagen warten ist es schon da und ich verabschiede mich ausm Wartezimmer in die Werkstatt zum Auf und dann Umbauen


----------



## evernorth (11. Februar 2017)

TobiasB1809 schrieb:


> Wenn die Postfrau 2xklingelt... dann steht das Yt vor der Tür
> 
> Nach 4tagen warten ist es schon da und ich verabschiede mich ausm Wartezimmer in die Werkstatt zum Auf und dann Umbauen



Das ging schnell! Viel Spaß beim Schrauben und Radln, ich hüpff auch gleich auf meins


----------



## jensar (14. Februar 2017)

jetzt steht beim capra AL in L lieferbar ab 03.05.
gilt das jetzt wohl für Neubestellungen oder auch für bereits getätigte Käufe?

Habe momentan zuviel Zeit, mich verrückt zu machen...


----------



## Klumpen (14. Februar 2017)

ja ich meine für aktuelle neubestellungen... auf meiner bestellung steht ja auch lieferbar ab 15.02.... nehm ich mal als bindend


----------



## evernorth (14. Februar 2017)

Klumpen schrieb:


> ja ich meine für aktuelle neubestellungen... auf meiner bestellung steht ja auch lieferbar ab 15.02.... nehm ich mal als bindend


Bei meinem Jeffsy stand als ich Bestellt habe auch Lieferbar ab 21.12.2016, bekommen habe ich es dann in der 2 Januar Woche.


----------



## Klumpen (14. Februar 2017)

evernorth schrieb:


> Bei meinem Jeffsy stand als ich Bestellt habe auch Lieferbar ab 21.12.2016, bekommen habe ich es dann in der 2 Januar Woche.



Nimm mir ruhig jede Hoffnung


----------



## jensar (14. Februar 2017)

naja "ab" 15.2. kann ja auch heißen: Lieferung in der zweiten März-Woche


----------



## Klumpen (14. Februar 2017)

Dein Bike befindet sich bereits in unserer Versandabteilung und wird morgen an DHL übergeben. Der innerdeutsche Versand dauert gemäß DHL ca 3-5 Werktage. Sobald die Sendung an DHL übergeben worden ist, findest Du den tracking link in Deinem Kundenkonto


----------



## Klumpen (14. Februar 2017)

HARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evernorth (14. Februar 2017)

Klumpen schrieb:


> HARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!


Hehe sehr gut! Kann halt auch mal klappen!  Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Spielzeug


----------



## Klumpen (14. Februar 2017)

evernorth schrieb:


> Hehe sehr gut! Kann halt auch mal klappen!  Viel Spaß mit dem neuen Spielzeug



derbes dankeschön  werd die erste nacht beim rad bleiben... es soll sich ja ne bindung zum papa aufbauen!


----------



## sorny (14. Februar 2017)

Sodala, ich gesell mich mal zu euch. Capra Al 2017 in L, bis Ende Mai muss die Kiste abholbereit sein! Ich hoff das geht sich aus


----------



## jensar (14. Februar 2017)

Klumpen schrieb:


> Dein Bike befindet sich bereits in unserer Versandabteilung und wird morgen an DHL übergeben. Der innerdeutsche Versand dauert gemäß DHL ca 3-5 Werktage. Sobald die Sendung an DHL übergeben worden ist, findest Du den tracking link in Deinem Kundenkonto



Hey wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## jensar (16. Februar 2017)

Sooo grad trackingnummer erhalten. Das ging mal fix....Daumen hoch!!!
Fühl mich grad 30 Jahre jünger.


----------



## poekelz (18. Februar 2017)

So dann nehme ich auch mal hier im Wartezimmer Platz!

Gestern ein J27 CF1 bestellt....dauert ja noch etwas und so lange fahre ich dann mit meinem 29er Hardtail durch den Wald.

Zur Vorgeschichte..vor einer Woche habe ich mein 2012er Liteville 301 160mm - 26" vertickt...davor auch schon 301 (seit 2008) - jetzt reichte es.

BTW: das CF1 wird übrigens mein erstes Plastikbike - ich bin gepannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 7heVoiD (18. Februar 2017)

Guude YTianer!
Hab am 18.01. bestellt und ist immernoch in Bearbeitung.
Ich bete zu Gott, Allah und Krishna dass das Bike nächste Woche kommt.
Geduld? Kann ich


----------



## jensar (18. Februar 2017)

Hm bike ist laut Verfolgung immer noch in Forchheim....


----------



## 7heVoiD (18. Februar 2017)

Verdammt nochmal die sollen nen Shop aufmachen oder zumindest Abholungen arrangieren :/


----------



## Klumpen (19. Februar 2017)

jensar schrieb:


> Hey wann hast du bestellt?


Am tag an dem die neuen modelle online waren... iwas mitte januar


----------



## Klumpen (19. Februar 2017)

Freut euch auf was!!!Anhang anzeigen 576187


----------



## Niklas26 (19. Februar 2017)

YT Capra AL in Größe L  - Lieferbar ab dem *15.02.2017* - Angekommen am *18.02.2017*

Um allen die noch warten ein bisschen Hoffnung zu machen


----------



## 7heVoiD (19. Februar 2017)

Glückwunsch! 
Hast du eine Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen? 
Oder stand da immer nur "in Bearbeitung" wie bei mir?


----------



## Niklas26 (19. Februar 2017)

7heVoiD schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!
> Hast du eine Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen?
> Oder stand da immer nur "in Bearbeitung" wie bei mir?



Nach meiner Statusänderung von ''nicht bezahlt'' zu ''bezahlt'' hab ich von YT nichts mehr gehört. 

War auch sehr überrascht als die Post gestern vor der Tür stand 
Hatte durch die bekannten Lieferschwierigkeiten von YT eigentlich erst mit Mitte März gerechnet


----------



## jensar (19. Februar 2017)

Also meins ist jetzt im Startpaket Zentrum. Morgen soll es geliefert werden. Dann nehm ich mir wohl frei


----------



## jensar (20. Februar 2017)

Kleines Update um mal darzustellen, wie Hart die Realität sein kann.

Paket befindet sich immer noch im Startpaketzentrum. Und das obwohl als voraussichtlicher Liefertermin der 20.02. angegeben wurde. Das füge ich nur mit an, weil es hier mit DHL sonst super funktioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (20. Februar 2017)

Was soll mit der neue Status "Komplett abgeschlossen" denn nun sagen??
Habe jedenfalls *kein *Paket hier stehen...

hatte das Wörtchen kein vergessen ;-)


----------



## jensar (20. Februar 2017)

Das du ein Glückspilz bist


----------



## 7heVoiD (20. Februar 2017)

Okay, das ist interessant! Ich zahle per Nachnahme, deswegen kann es sein dass es bei mir bissl anders ist.


----------



## darkrider23 (20. Februar 2017)

Hätte ich halt mal gründlich geguckt...weiter unten steht die Trackingnummer! heute ging das Paket auf die Reise!!!


----------



## 7heVoiD (20. Februar 2017)

Wann hast du denn bestellt? Meins ist immernoch in Bearbeitung..


----------



## jensar (21. Februar 2017)

So meins ist heute gekommen. Bestellt am 6.2.  Hab wohl zur richtigen Zeit bestellt. Ein paar Tage später war der mai nächster Liefertermin.


----------



## 7heVoiD (21. Februar 2017)

Waaas, ich hab vor nem Monat bestellt


----------



## jensar (21. Februar 2017)

Ui. Wollte keine schlechte Stimmung verbreiten. Habe"nur" das AL in L bestellt. Ich schätze mal das die comp Ausstattungen öfter bestellt werden, nach dem was man hier so liest.


----------



## 7heVoiD (21. Februar 2017)

Kein Ding, hab auch das AL in S bestellt :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (21. Februar 2017)

@7heVoiD 
am 19.01.


----------



## Rookie4live (21. Februar 2017)

wenn eure bikes ankommen, 
nochmal zum vergleich meine Frage aus nem anderen Thread.

heut mein Capra bekommen. Soweit alles gut und bock zu testen... aber die Variostütze von ethirteen hat Spiel so dass der Sattel oben 2-3mm hin und herwackelt. Nicht so richtig vertrauenserweckend.

Ein Anruf bei YT hat ergeben, das so 1-2mm Spiel bei Variostützen normal seien. Ich soll denen ein Video schicken.
Was sind eure Erfahrungen? Sind wackelnden Variostüzen normal?!!


----------



## darkrider23 (21. Februar 2017)

Dachte immer das Spiel sei konstruktionsbedingt normal...meine Kindshock wackelt seit Tag 1


----------



## evernorth (21. Februar 2017)

Rookie4live schrieb:


> wenn eure bikes ankommen,
> nochmal zum vergleich meine Frage aus nem anderen Thread.
> 
> heut mein Capra bekommen. Soweit alles gut und bock zu testen... aber die Variostütze von ethirteen hat Spiel so dass der Sattel oben 2-3mm hin und herwackelt. Nicht so richtig vertrauenserweckend.
> ...



Also ein bisschen Spiel ist durchaus im Rahmen der Toleranzen. Hatte bisher 5 Reverbs und alle hatten minimales Spiel (seitlich). 2-3mm klingt aber schon noch etwas mehr... Meine waren vom Bauch Gefühl her alle darunter.


----------



## darkrider23 (22. Februar 2017)

Geil! heute ist die Kiste gekommen!!

alles gut soweit..nur eine Frage; ist es normal, dass sich die Schraube Schaltwerk/Schaltauge "durchdreht", also keinen Anschlag hat.
Ist ja eigentlich logisch, nur wird komischerweise ein Drehmoment angegeben...


----------



## jensar (22. Februar 2017)

Also ich hab die mit Drehmoment angezogen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## darkrider23 (22. Februar 2017)

jensar schrieb:


> Also ich hab die mit Drehmoment angezogen.



hat sich erledigt..war falsch in der Anleitung angegeben...war´n 5er Inbus und kein Torx..alles gut.
Morgen geht´s auf die Piste..bin gespannt!


----------



## Soulsurfer84 (22. Februar 2017)

jensar schrieb:


> Ui. Wollte keine schlechte Stimmung verbreiten. Habe"nur" das AL in L bestellt. Ich schätze mal das die comp Ausstattungen öfter bestellt werden, nach dem was man hier so liest.


gewicht direkt aus dem karton?


----------



## Strampelino (24. Februar 2017)

So ich nehme auch mal aufgeregt Platz . Ich hab mir heute das tues al in schwarz gelb bestellt. Mit 44 mein erstes downhill bike, ich weiß bla bla alter Sack und so und was willst mit 44 mit so einem bike. Mir Latte , ich freu mich sowas von drauf.... mir egal was andere denken oder sagen.....mach das worauf ich Lust habe. Ich will dh


----------



## jensar (24. Februar 2017)

Respekt .... viel Spaß damit


----------



## Strampelino (24. Februar 2017)

Danke, den werde ich haben....ick freu mir. Hoffentlich dauert es nicht all zu lange.


----------



## darkrider23 (24. Februar 2017)

Sehr geile Entscheidung! für DH ist man nie zu alt! (sagt der, der mit 37 vom Dhler auf ein "vernünftiges" Capra umgestiegen ist ;-)


----------



## Strampelino (24. Februar 2017)

muss einfach sein.....lieber glücklich vor ein baum als ein Herzinfarkt vorm tv................ist meine Meinung .ich fahr eh am liebsten bergab, berghoch ist immer nur mittel zum zweck für mich. ich freu mich total auf das tues , das ich mir endlich ein downhiller geholt habe. 


wie lange wird es wohl dauern bis es da ist.......


----------



## Strampelino (25. Februar 2017)

hat einer von euch vielleicht sein Bike mittlerweile schon bekommen? wenn ja, Bilder wären cool.....würde die Vorfreude noch mehr steigern


----------



## MartinMM (25. Februar 2017)

Wooohoooo obwohl die HP von YT schreibt es wäre erst ab 01.03 lieferbar, kam heute doch tatsächlich mein Jeffsy (cf race pro xl)!! Tolle Überraschung. 
Musste dann erstmal Werkzeug kaufen gehen. Dank der sehr guten Anleitung war das Bike aber sehr schnell zusammen geschraubt. 
Hatte heute leider nur noch wenig Zeit und konnte es nicht aufn Trail entführen. Also musste Asphalt herhalten. Immerhin konnte ich meine zwei lieblings Treppensets besuchen. Morgen gehts dann ausgiebig in den Wald.

Ersteindruck:
Im vergleich zu meinem Stumpjumper:
Viel bessere Beschleunigung, trotz breiterer Reifen. Hier machen sich doch die gefühlt paar Kilo wohl bemerkbar. (gewogen wird morgen) bin aufjenden fall froh die cf version genommen zu haben.

Es kommt mir im vergleich zum stumpi wesentlich handlicher und agiler vor. Es geht auf jedenfall n gutes stück leichter aufs hinterrad. Kurvenradius einiges enger. Gut das stumpi war auch n 29er. Bin glücklich mich für 650b entschieden zu haben.

Dämpfer und Gabel werkelten bisher, wie von ner fox factory version zu erwarten, tadellos.

Kurz um: Sau geil. Freu micg auf die trails morgen. Und gebe dann wieder meinen Senf ab.


----------



## jensar (25. Februar 2017)

Capra AL in L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (25. Februar 2017)

schwarz gelb gefällt mir, mein tues hat die selbe farbe. hoffe mal das ich es in drei Wochen habe. den bald machen die flowtrails und bikeparks wieder auf.


----------



## LDSign (26. Februar 2017)

MartinMM schrieb:


> Wooohoooo obwohl die HP von YT schreibt es wäre erst ab 01.03 lieferbar, kam heute doch tatsächlich mein Jeffsy (cf race pro xl)!! Tolle Überraschung.
> Musste dann erstmal Werkzeug kaufen gehen. Dank der sehr guten Anleitung war das Bike aber sehr schnell zusammen geschraubt.
> Hatte heute leider nur noch wenig Zeit und konnte es nicht aufn Trail entführen. Also musste Asphalt herhalten. Immerhin konnte ich meine zwei lieblings Treppensets besuchen. Morgen gehts dann ausgiebig in den Wald.
> 
> ...



Hi

Du redest vom Jeffsy 27, oder? Darf ich fragen, wie groß Du bist und welche Schrittlänge du hast?

Kannst du etwas zu den Laufrädern sagen?

Gruß,
Frank


----------



## Strampelino (26. Februar 2017)

und Bilder wären klasse


----------



## MartinMM (26. Februar 2017)

LDSign schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Du redest vom Jeffsy 27, oder? Darf ich fragen, wie groß Du bist und welche Schrittlänge du hast?
> 
> ...



Ja rede vom 27er.
Schrittlänge kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Bin 193cm groß und hab recht lange beine. Fühl mich super wohl auf dem rad. 

Was willst du zu den lrs gebau wissen? Machen einen super soliden Eindruck.


----------



## Sushi1976 (26. Februar 2017)

MartinMM schrieb:


> Ja rede vom 27er.
> Schrittlänge kann ich dir nicht beantworten. Bin 193cm groß und hab recht lange beine. Fühl mich super wohl auf dem rad.
> 
> Was willst du zu den lrs gebau wissen? Machen einen super soliden Eindruck.



Fährst du das Jeffsy in XL ?


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MartinMM (26. Februar 2017)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Fährst du das Jeffsy in XL ?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Yes, Sir!


----------



## 7heVoiD (28. Februar 2017)

Und es ist immernoch nich versendet, obwohl die am Telefon gesagt haben dass ich Montag meine Sendungsnummer sehen sollte :/


----------



## Strampelino (28. Februar 2017)

Warten ist Scheisse aber es dauert bestimmt nicht mehr lange bei dir. Ich wäre froh bei mir wäre es schon soweit, bei mir ist der Status noch auf in Bearbeitung .


----------



## RBStratos (28. Februar 2017)

Melde mich hier an . Ich habs getan Capra CF in gelb/schwarz  große XL lieferbar 01.03.17 also morgen mal schauen ab ich es bald habe freue mich auf ein so tolles bike.
Grusse euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (1. März 2017)

Gute Entscheidung und viel Spaß mit der Ziege


----------



## Strampelino (3. März 2017)

ich hab heute ne trackingnummer bekommen, das geht ja fix bei yt. kenne das von anderen Versendern anders. achhhh is das uffreschend


----------



## 7heVoiD (3. März 2017)

Also ich hab mein Capra seit heute ❤ die genauen Umstände verrat ich nicht aber YT hat den besten Service der Welt. Ihr habt alle eine gute Wahl getroffen


----------



## Strampelino (3. März 2017)

viel spass wünsche ich mit der Ziege


----------



## RBStratos (3. März 2017)

bei mir steht immer noch in Bearbeitung


----------



## Strampelino (3. März 2017)

bei mir auch nur ganz unten steht seit heute ne trackingnummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derbenno (4. März 2017)

Dann warte ich auch mal auf mein Jeffsy CF PRO 27 in Schwarz . 15.3 soll es soweit sein


----------



## lrgrdt (4. März 2017)

Mein Capra CF pro in schwarz kommt am 26.04...fühlt sich wie eine Ewigkeit an ^^


----------



## Strampelino (7. März 2017)

ich kann jedem nur empfehlen in den Bestelldetails mal nachzuschauen, wenn da eine trackingnummer steht, die mal anklicken. wenn da Bewegung drin ist, ist das Bike unterwegs. von yt habe ich keine info bekommen, da steht das die Bestellungin Bearbeitung ist. wenn ich die trackingnummer anklicke, kann ich aber sehen das , das Bike unterwegs ist. so kann es passieren das, das Bike kommt und man nicht da ist.


----------



## RBStratos (7. März 2017)

Ich habe kein tracking Nummer. Bezahlt ist das capra seid 2 Wochen und immer noch in Bearbeitung. 

Update: gerade email bekommen ..Wegen eines Bauteil der fehlt und der Zulieferer erst Mitte nachste Woche liefert hat sich meine Lieferung auf 11 Kalender Woche verschoben.  Schade aber okay jetzt weiss ich Bescheid heisst noch warten


----------



## Strampelino (7. März 2017)

Bei mir ist es so das es in Bewegung ist. Deshalb gehe ich davon aus, das es unterwegs ist.
Mein Tues ist seit zwei tagen in Nohra, das kenne ich von anderen Versendern, da war es auch schon eine Woche in Nohra...............aber irgendwann ist es da gibt nix schöneres wie die Vorfreude, ok der erste Ride ist noch besser und das auspacken und zusammenbauen.


----------



## jensar (7. März 2017)

ja bei mir hing es auch zwei tage in Nohra ab. Aber alles in allem fand ich den Vorgang vom bestellen bis zur Lieferung doch sehr fix.


----------



## Strampelino (7. März 2017)

klar alles im grünen Bereich


----------



## Strampelino (9. März 2017)

mein tues ist im Zustellfahrzeug jetzt muss der dhl mann den weg finden


----------



## Strampelino (9. März 2017)

heute ist es gekommen.....


----------



## RBStratos (10. März 2017)

Ich kann mich vorstellen wie glücklich du bis  geile rad. Scheisse ich muss noch ein Rad kaufen wie soll ich meine Frau das jetzt erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (10. März 2017)

einfach den dackelblick aufsetzen, hat bei mir auch geholfen


----------



## derbenno (13. März 2017)

Hat schon jemand sein Jeffsy CF Pro 27 in schwarz bekommen?


----------



## RBStratos (16. März 2017)

Sendungs Nummer habe ich heute bekommen endlich wie Weihnachten  kann heute bestimmt nicht schlafen . Vielleicht Punktlicht zum Wochenende?  
Grusse an alle hope to see you on the trails.


----------



## sorny (16. März 2017)

Viel Spaß (hoffentlich).

Falls es jemanden interessiert, Bzahlung/Überweisung von Österreich getätigt, nach 1 Tag hat sich der Status auf "bezahlt" geändert


----------



## derbenno (21. März 2017)

Mein Jeffsy CF Pro in schwarz ist auf dem Weg zu mir


----------



## poekelz (24. März 2017)

Hat hier schon jemand sein J27 CF1 bekommen oder zumindest eine Versandmitteilung?

...kanns kaum noch erwarten.


----------



## RBStratos (24. März 2017)

Mein Capra cf ist da


----------



## 8Ball87 (28. März 2017)

Hey alle zusammen. Icu bin jetzt auch stolzer yt fahrer. Liefertermin meines jeffsy cf pro 29 war eigentlich immer 06.17, aber auf einmal stand vor ner Woche ein großes Paket vor der Tür. Zwar keine E-Mail oder sonst was von yt bekommen, aber egal. Bike is da.


----------



## trail4x (29. März 2017)

Hi,
Ich hab seit Freitag schon ne tracking Nummer. Leider hat sich da aber noch gar nichts getan. Wie sind eurer Erfahrungen wie lange es dauert bis das Radl losgeschickt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abuerger (29. März 2017)

Hi,

bei mir leider genau das gleiche. Donnerstag Abend Tracking Nummer erhalten, seit Freitag gammelt mein Rad anscheinend in Nohra vor sich hin ("Paket wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet") und nichts passiert.... sehr nervig :-(


----------



## miguel78 (29. März 2017)

Hi, 

Freitag Tracking ID erhalten
Montag in Nohra bearbeitet 
Seit gestern (Dienstag) steht das Ding bei mir. 

Ich hoffe es dauert bei euch auch nicht mehr allzu lange...


----------



## poekelz (30. März 2017)

...bei mir wird wohl noch eine Woche ins Land ziehen.
Die nette Dame vom Suport hat mir heute mitgeteilt, dass mein J27 CF one auf Grund von Zuliefererproblemen erst nächste Woche montiert werden kann.


----------



## trail4x (31. März 2017)

Ich bekomme mit DHL noch nen Anfall. Jetzt liegt das Packet immernoch in nohra.
Gestern wurde noch von den Heinis gesagt das es heute kommt.


----------



## RBStratos (31. März 2017)

Schlimm uh das warten  musste ich auch um so mehr ist die Freude.


----------



## tac85 (1. April 2017)

Stimmt das was auf der Seite steht beim Jeffsy CF Pro 29 ? 17.06.17 ? Ist ja ne Lieferzeit wie beim Auto [emoji85]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KtuluOne62 (1. April 2017)

Wow, da habe ich ja Glück gehabt. AL TWO 27 am Donnerstag bestellt. Gestern kam die AB (sofort lieferbar) und direkt bezahlt. Jetzt lieferbar ab 9.8  Vielleicht klappt es ja schon zum nächten WE. 
Was nimmt denn da für eine Kettenführung? Eine Bionicon C.Guide sollte doch reichen, oder?


----------



## poekelz (5. April 2017)

Huuuuh, der Karton ist auf dem Weg! Ich schätz mal am Donnerstag bekomme ich mein J27 - VRFRDE!

EDIT: Der Karton war übrigens am Mittwoch schon da! Und gleicht geht´s mit dem J27 in den Wald.


----------



## KtuluOne62 (7. April 2017)

Hammer, gerade Sendungsverfolgung aktualisiert. 
Fr, 07.04.17 09:10 -- Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen. 
Das war echt fix. Letzten Donnerstag bestellt, Freitag AB und bezahlt.


----------



## tac85 (8. April 2017)

Ab wann habt ihr die Sendungsnummer erhalten ? Habe letzte Woche überwiesen. Lieferbar ab 12.04.17. ich hoffe das heißt nicht das sie erst am 12. rausschicken [emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (12. April 2017)

Lieferbar ab 12.4. heißt bei meinem 11.4. tracking-nr., derzeit in der Verladung => mit ein bischen Glück morgen!


----------



## tac85 (12. April 2017)

Geiler weise bei mir genauso [emoji12]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## FasterStyles (19. April 2017)

So ich warte seit gerade eben auf ein Jeffsy 27 CF1 in Schwarz.
Mal sehen wie lange ich warten muss...


----------



## tac85 (19. April 2017)

Lieferbar ab wann ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rosinantenfahrt (19. April 2017)

Rosinantenfahrt schrieb:


> Lieferbar ab 12.4. heißt bei meinem 11.4. tracking-nr., derzeit in der Verladung => mit ein bischen Glück morgen!


 Da, aufgebaut, soeben von der ersten Trailfahrt zurück => YESSSSSSSS!


----------



## tac85 (19. April 2017)

Hab meins auch gestern bekommen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CoCo93 (20. April 2017)

Mein Jeffsy ist schon seit Mittwoch 01:57 Uhr im Ziel-Paketzentrum......immer noch nicht im Zustellfahrzeug


----------



## tac85 (20. April 2017)

Anrufen hilft oft. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gauchel (20. April 2017)

Am Samstag das Jeffsy 29 AL ONE bestellt,Dienstag AB erhalten,seit gestern lieferbar,ich hoffe es ist schnell bei mir 

Auf der YT Seite im Status tut sich leider nix


----------



## CoCo93 (20. April 2017)

Habe gerade mit DHL telefoniert. Wie ich schon erwartet habe ist quasi kein Service vorhanden. Ich solle abwarten, Sperrgut kann nun mal was länger dauern. Ich hoffe es kommt vor dem Wochenende. Warte jetzt schon seit knapp einem Monat.


----------



## gauchel (20. April 2017)

Ein Monat ist fies


----------



## CoCo93 (20. April 2017)

Das wusste ich bei der Bestellung ja schon. YT hat die angegeben Lieferzeit auch genau eingehalten. Aber DHL lässt mich jetzt ganz schön zappeln.


----------



## Sushi1976 (20. April 2017)

CoCo93 schrieb:


> Das wusste ich bei der Bestellung ja schon. YT hat die angegeben Lieferzeit auch genau eingehalten. Aber DHL lässt mich jetzt ganz schön zappeln.



Was bekommst für ein yt ? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## gauchel (20. April 2017)

CoCo93 schrieb:


> Das wusste ich bei der Bestellung ja schon. YT hat die angegeben Lieferzeit auch genau eingehalten. Aber DHL lässt mich jetzt ganz schön zappeln.



Ah ok dann geht es ja,nur blöd mit Dhl!


----------



## tac85 (20. April 2017)

Dann wird es gerade zusammengebaut. Morgen hast dann bestimmt eine Sendungsnummer da stehen 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gauchel (20. April 2017)

tac85 schrieb:


> Dann wird es gerade zusammengebaut. Morgen hast dann bestimmt eine Sendungsnummer da stehen
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Wäre cool


----------



## CoCo93 (20. April 2017)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Was bekommst für ein yt ?
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



Ein Jeffsy Al One 29


----------



## gauchel (20. April 2017)

CoCo93 schrieb:


> Ein Jeffsy Al One 29



Genau wie ich


----------



## gauchel (20. April 2017)

Jeffsy geht morgen in den Versand 

Ob das Rad mit dem "normalen" Dhl / Postboten kommt?
Jemand Erfahrung damit?
Glaub das Tues kam damals mit dem normalen Dhl Fahrer! Oder ob es mit der Spedition Dhl kommt 
Gruß


----------



## CoCo93 (21. April 2017)

Ich habe keine Ahnung ob es mit dem Postboten kommt. Bei mir auf dem Land fährt normalerweise aber kein großer DHL Wagen. Der Postebote hat ab und zu einen Multivan und sonst einen Caddy. Vielleicht dauert es deswegen bei mir was länger. Ich hoffe, dass das Rad heute kommt.


----------



## gauchel (21. April 2017)

CoCo93 schrieb:


> Ich habe keine Ahnung ob es mit dem Postboten kommt. Bei mir auf dem Land fährt normalerweise aber kein großer DHL Wagen. Der Postebote hat ab und zu einen Multivan und sonst einen Caddy. Vielleicht dauert es deswegen bei mir was länger. Ich hoffe, dass das Rad heute kommt.



Kannst ja ma berichten! 
Unser Dhl Fahrer hat nen Vw Bus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubenkueken (21. April 2017)

Ihr seid alle sooo unentspannt  das warten lohnt sich doch. Es ist doch bekannt das es lange dauert. Bei meinen beiden hat sich von dhl auch immer was verzögert. Beim capra hat dhl das Paket sogar einfach mal so 5 Tage eingelagert weil der Postbote keine Lust hatte es auszutragen. Aber ey... diese Jungs von yt haben es so geil drauf, dass sich jeder Tag lohnt zu warten. Und beim biken hat man das alles vergessen und nur noch nen fettes grinsen unterm Helm. Good times Jungs


----------



## CoCo93 (21. April 2017)

Ich bin immer unentspannt wenn ich warten muss 

Bike ist da! Wurde ganz normal vom Postboten gebracht.

Jetzt beginnen die letzten Stunden warten. Die letzten Stunden vor dem Wochenende sind ja eh schon schlimm, aber jetzt..................


----------



## Stubenkueken (21. April 2017)

Na siehst du. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## PhilBoss (24. April 2017)

Will unbedingt das Jeffsy Al two 27...aber Liefertermin ist einfach erst 12.07.17....wie soll man den nur soo lange noch warten können ??? :´( Voll das Geheule ich weiß. Hätte jetzt noch die Möglichkeit ein gebrauchtes Capra zu schießen....aber mit ner yari...die pike im jeffsy ist halt schon was anderes...das Jeffsy ist auch das bessere Bike für mich...aber 2,5 Monate warten ist sooo lange...


----------



## CoCo93 (24. April 2017)

Ja zwei Monate sind lange. Du musst dir aber gedanken über deinen Einsatzzweck machen. Das Carpa ist eindeutig für gröberes Geldände gemacht. 

Ich habe am WE die erste Tour mit meinem Jeffsy gemacht und bin super begeistert. Klasse Reserven und die 29er Laufräder sind ein Traum. Bergab fährt es sich fasst wie ein Downhill Bike. Bin vorher nur 26er gefahren. Klar ist es schwerer sponatn auf Speed zu kommen, aber man überrollt einfach alles. Es gibt bei uns Wurzeltrails, da kam ich mit einem 26 CC Bike kaum hoch. Mit dem Jeffsy 29 kein Problem. Und die Geo ist ebenflass klasse. Extreme Steigungen haben auch Problemlos geklappt und das Vorderrad kam nur minimal nach oben. 

I love Jeffsy


----------



## PhilBoss (24. April 2017)

Ja ich glaub du hast recht. Fahr auch mal heftiger, aber nix was ein Jeffsy nicht aushalten kann. Das 29 hab ich mir auch überlegt, bin seither auch nur (bis auf kleine Ausnahmen) auf 26 Zoll unterwegs gewesen..aber für mich wird es wahrscheinlich das 27er....wäre beides geil eigentlich ^^


----------



## Capic Biker (24. April 2017)

Moin Leute,
heute Bestätigung bekommen mein CAPRA CF Pro Race mit Termin 19.07.2017.
Jetzt hab ich ein wenig Engpass xD
Gebuchtes Hotel in Saalbach/Hinterglemm 21.07.2017, das wird sportlich.
Wäre ärgerlich, wenn ich mit meinen aktuellen Rad da hin müsste und ein paar Tage später das Capra kommt.


----------



## CoCo93 (24. April 2017)

Mein Jeffsy wurde einen Tag vor dem angegeben Termin in den Versand gegeben (wäre nicht Ostern gewesen, dann vielleicht sogar früher). Aber wenn deins erst am 19. Versendet wird, dann bekommst du frühestens am 21.


----------



## PhilBoss (25. April 2017)

Habs jetzt nemme ausgehalten. Hab mir das Jeffsy Al Two 27 bestellt. Wartezeit über 2 Monate... aber was sein muss, muss sein!  oh Gott freu mich wir ein kleines Kind


----------



## gauchel (25. April 2017)

Juhu mein Jeffsy AL One 29 ist da und es rennt Bombe 

Leider war bei dem Zubehör keine Ventile für Tubeless dabei! 
Bei meinem Slide war damals alles von Mavic dabei 
Hatte wer Ventile dabei?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jekkiller (27. April 2017)

Geld Eingang bestätigt und sofort Trackingnummer mit Status elektronische Sendungsdaten erhalten. Jetzt, seit einer Woche hat sich nichts am Status verändert. Anruf bei yt: "Das Paket geht wohl erst nächste Woche raus, das ist normal das die ein paar Tage noch bei uns liegen" ??????? Also eine Woche lang tun die mal garnichts, denn das Bike ist auf Lager und es fehlt nichts, so telefonisch bestätigt. Dafür zahle ich 80 Euro Versand nach Österreich inkl. Verpackung. Hat jemand ähnlich Lange nur auf das Verschicken gewartet?


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (27. April 2017)

Jekkiller schrieb:


> Geld Eingang bestätigt und sofort Trackingnummer mit Status elektronische Sendungsdaten erhalten. Jetzt, seit einer Woche hat sich nichts am Status verändert. Anruf bei yt: "Das Paket geht wohl erst nächste Woche raus, das ist normal das die ein paar Tage noch bei uns liegen" ??????? Also eine Woche lang tun die mal garnichts, denn das Bike ist auf Lager und es fehlt nichts, so telefonisch bestätigt. Dafür zahle ich 80 Euro Versand nach Österreich inkl. Verpackung. Hat jemand ähnlich Lange nur auf das Verschicken gewartet?



Ja, ist bei YT relativ normal das die lange brauchen, obwohl etwas auf Lager ist... Die haben immerhin für mein Tshirt das auf Lager war fast 2 Wochen bis zur Lieferung gebraucht, obwohl die das Geld eigentlich sofort hatten dank PayPal :-D 
Werden andere hier auch bestätigen das die teilweise ziemlich lange brauchen, aber damit muss man einfach rechnen, vor allem bei so großen Artikeln wie Bikes. Ausserdem beginnt grade die Saison, würde sagen jeder bestellt da grade iwas und die haben genug zu versenden..


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (27. April 2017)

Außerdem reihe ich mich jetzt mal zu den wartenden mit ein, ich habe mir vor ein paar Tagen ein Capra AL bestellt, lieferbar erst ab 07.06. 
Da ich das aber eh nicht vor Ende Juli zusammen bauen kann macht mir das nix, so hab ich wenigstens was zum drauf freuen


----------



## Jekkiller (27. April 2017)

Devilstyle2010 schrieb:


> jeder bestellt da grade iwas und die haben genug zu versenden..


 
Was können die noch versenden, es ist alles seit wochen ausverkauft, selbst der verdammte thirstmaster 3000 . Ich verstehs schon aber ich glaub wenn yt 10% des marketingpersonals in die logistik stecken würde, wären die bikes nach 2 tagen beim kunden ^^


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (27. April 2017)

Jekkiller schrieb:


> Was können die noch versenden, es ist alles seit wochen ausverkauft, selbst der verdammte thirstmaster 3000 . Ich verstehs schon aber ich glaub wenn yt 10% des marketingpersonals in die logistik stecken würde, wären die bikes nach 2 tagen beim kunden ^^



Sehe ich genauso, die dürften ruhig mal expandieren und generell in mehr Personal investieren  die sollen nur nicht zu übermütig werden, am Ende machen die dann noch die Bikes teurer


----------



## frank70 (27. April 2017)

leute, beruhigt euch. bis vor ein paar jahren war es bei yt ganz normal, dass man 3 bis 4 Monate warten musste. mit diesem top preis-leistungsverhältnis muss man einfach abstriche machen, und die macht man besser bei der Lieferung als beim bike !


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (27. April 2017)

frank70 schrieb:


> leute, beruhigt euch. bis vor ein paar jahren war es bei yt ganz normal, dass man 3 bis 4 Monate warten musste. mit diesem top preis-leistungsverhältnis muss man einfach abstriche machen, und die macht man besser bei der Lieferung als beim bike !



Hat sich doch keiner aufgeregt? 
Mir wars vorher schon bewusst wie lange das dauert bei YT und ich hab dementsprechend Zeit einkalkuliert. Dürfte zwar ruhig schneller gehen, aber für mich ist das gar kein Thema wenn die etwas länger brauchen -> sollen die sich ruhig ganz viel Zeit lassen und mir einfach nur ein perfektes Bike vor die Tür stellen, dann bin ich mehr als glücklich!
Und im Vergleich zum Neuwagen kauf bei Mercedes ist das beinah schon Express Lieferung


----------



## Samaki (27. April 2017)

Habe auch ein CF Pro bestellt, was ab 31. Mai wieder lieferbar ist. In der Zwischenzeit ist das Pro Race sogar wieder bestellbar, Lieferung im september!!!! 
Hoffe nur, dass das Bike tadellos ist und die Tubeless Ventile dabei sind. Die einen sagen so, die andern so


----------



## Phil0201 (27. April 2017)

Habe vorgestern auch endlich mein Jeffsy Al Two 27 in L bestellt. Lieferbar ab 12.07.
Hoffe, dass es vielleicht doch noch früher kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sid211985 (29. April 2017)

Hi
Mal eine Frage, ich hab gestern ein YT Tues FR ziemlich günstig erstanden und wollte wissen ob man in dem Rahmen auch 27,5 Zoll Laufräder fahren kann? Hinten hat man gut 5cm zum Rahmen Platz.


Schon mal Danke


----------



## PhilBoss (29. April 2017)

Phil0201 schrieb:


> Habe vorgestern auch endlich mein Jeffsy Al Two 27 in L bestellt. Lieferbar ab 12.07.
> Hoffe, dass es vielleicht doch noch früher kommt


Genau wie bei mir  ich hoffe es auch!


----------



## Deleted291352 (2. Mai 2017)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, hab Ende März mein Capra AL bestellt. Liefertermin 3.5.17 ... hoffe das kommt dann auch bald auf der Seite steht jetzt sogar erst 7.6.17
Wie ist das mit der Sendungsnummer ? bekommt man die zugesendet ?
Ich wünsch allen anderen die noch warten müssen viel Spaß und Geduld


----------



## CoCo93 (3. Mai 2017)

Die Sendungsnummer kannst du dir im Internet ansehen. Diese wird nicht per Mail versendet. Der neue Liefertermin im Internet bezieht sich nicht auf dein Rad. Es sei denn, dass du eine gesonderte Mail bekommen hast. 

Dein Capra sollte also in den nächsten Tagen kommen


----------



## Tabletop84 (5. Mai 2017)

Ist Yt denn so viel schneller geworden? Ich überlege ein Capra AL zu bestellen aber ich trau dem Datum nicht. Damals bei der Ltd-Aktion hab ich glaub fast ein halbes Jahr gewaret oder so...


----------



## Phil0201 (6. Mai 2017)

Wie schaut es denn jetzt eigentlich mit den von YT angegebenen Lieferzeiten aus? Kommen die ungefähr hin oder kommen die bikes einfach irgendwann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Harzar (7. Mai 2017)

Also ich kann nur von meiner ersten und einzigen Bestellung von Ende Januar berichten, ich hatte das Bike nur einen Tag nach dem angegebenen Liefertermin Zuhause.
Ich hoffe, dass es bei den meisten anderen auch so läuft


----------



## Deleted291352 (8. Mai 2017)

Also ich habe einen Tag nach dem angegebenen Liefertermin eine Versandbestätigung erhalten. Aber wie es aussieht liegt das Problem bei DHL hätte Freitag schon kommen sollen,mit Glück dann heute ... auch wenn es nicht danach aussieht.
Aber von YT her eigentlich wie beschrieben


----------



## Phil0201 (8. Mai 2017)

Hm...ok. Fand es nur recht merkwürdig, dass bspw. bei allen Größen des jeffsy Al Two 27 lieferbar ab 12.07. steht. Dachte, dass sich die Liefertermine eventuell mit steigender Anzahl an Bestellungen nach hinten verschieben. Aber der Liefertermin ist seit Wochen gleich geblieben :-/


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (8. Mai 2017)

Phil0201 schrieb:


> Hm...ok. Fand es nur recht merkwürdig, dass bspw. bei allen Größen des jeffsy Al Two 27 lieferbar ab 12.07. steht. Dachte, dass sich die Liefertermine eventuell mit steigender Anzahl an Bestellungen nach hinten verschieben. Aber der Liefertermin ist seit Wochen gleich geblieben :-/



Könnte mir gut vorstellen das die alle Bestellungen abarbeiten, alle Versandkartons vorbereiten inkl Anschrift und die dann alle ab dem 12.07 Chargenweise von DHL abgeholt werden, so dass nicht jeden Tag extra ein Logistikunternehmen kommen muss, sondern eben nur nach absprache.


----------



## Deleted291352 (8. Mai 2017)

Es kam dann doch heute tatsächlich an ❤️ Einfach nur geil das Teil


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (8. Mai 2017)

@Daroc da hast du aber eine hübsche Ziege, viel Spaß beim ausführen


----------



## Phil0201 (8. Mai 2017)

Hat schonmal jemand nachgefragt, ob die bikes auch persönlich vor dem geplanten Liefertermin abgeholt werden können? Oder ist das wie bei Autos eine just in Time just in Sequenze Produktion?


----------



## Devilstyle2010 (8. Mai 2017)

Phil0201 schrieb:


> Hat schonmal jemand nachgefragt, ob die bikes auch persönlich vor dem geplanten Liefertermin abgeholt werden können? Oder ist das wie bei Autos eine just in Time just in Sequenze Produktion?



Guck mal YT-Industries.com -> FAQ -> Punkt 11:
"Aus logistischen und versicherungstechnischen Gründen ist das leider nicht möglich."



Ist ja auch selbstverständlich, ich würde auch nicht wollen das da 100 Selbstabholer auf meinem Hof rumturnen wärend noch 100 Kartons in die Lieferwagen müssen, erst recht weil dann auch noch zwischen Selbstabholer und Empfänger getrennt werden muss bei der Lagerung.


----------



## Phil0201 (8. Mai 2017)

Devilstyle2010 schrieb:


> Guck mal YT-Industries.com -> FAQ -> Punkt 11:
> "Aus logistischen und versicherungstechnischen Gründen ist das leider nicht möglich."



Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil


----------



## Phil0201 (8. Mai 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dnl77 (11. Mai 2017)

Also ich habe mir Mitte April das Capra AL bestellt, lieferbar ab 03.05.17.
Nach dem das nun über eine Woche her ist und ich nichts gehört habe, rief ich heute an...
Mir wurde gesagt ja tut uns leid, es gibt zur Zeit Verzögerungen, das Bike hätte diese Woche schon raus gehen sollen.
Sie versuchen so schnell es geht alles auf zuarbeiten und hoffen das es nächste, spätestens übernächste Woche rausgeht.

Ich bete nun, dass es vor dem langen Wochenende noch ankommt.


----------



## frank70 (11. Mai 2017)

. . . und ich drücke dir den Daumen


----------



## dnl77 (12. Mai 2017)

frank70 schrieb:


> . . . und ich drücke dir den Daumen



Ja, Vielen Dank!
Jeder Daumen zählt


----------



## Phil0201 (12. Mai 2017)

Ich drück natürlich auch die Daumen 
Aber ich verstehe nicht ganz, was die die ganze Zeit machen. Bei den meisten bikes steht lieferbar ab Juni oder so. Und die, die im Mai kommen sollen, bekommen die auch nicht rechtzeitig geliefert?!
Eigentlich müsste ein Großteil der Rahmen usw. doch schon vorrätig sein und nur noch "zusammengebaut" werden...
Und es kann ja wohl nicht bei allen Bikes und allen Parts zu Verzögerungen kommen


----------



## dnl77 (12. Mai 2017)

So ganz verstehen tue ich das auch nicht.
Der Kollege Daroc hatte ja auch ab 3.5 lieferbar und er hatte es wohl schon Anfang dieser Woche.

Naja, wenn das so erfolgreich (nicht) weitergeht wie bisher werde ich sowieso nochmal anrufen.
Da werde ich dann mal genauer nachfragen was los ist.


----------



## Metal-Mbuna (14. Mai 2017)

Hallo wartende YT-Gemeinde,
meine Auslieferung ist nun schon zweimal verschoben worden, hat überhäuft schon jemand sein CAPRA CF PRO RACE in LIQUID METAL geliefert bekommen??
So langsam nervt das warten. Bin jetzt bald 4 Wochen überfällig. 

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Capic Biker (14. Mai 2017)

Mein Thermin war Anfang Juli,  jetzt mitte Juli bei Größe L habs aber erst vor 3-4 Wochen bestellt


----------



## Metal-Mbuna (14. Mai 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Mein Thermin war Anfang Juli,  jetzt mitte Juli bei Größe L habs aber erst vor 3-4 Wochen bestellt



...ich habe im Februar bestellt. Nützt ja nichts, ...müssen wir eben warten .


----------



## Phil0201 (14. Mai 2017)

Da haben die guten Mitarbeiter bei YT aber im Juni und Juli gut zu tun, wenn da gefühlt 70% aller Bikes geliefert werden sollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dnl77 (14. Mai 2017)

Also wenn ich das hier so lese, mach ich mir mal gar keine Hoffnung mehr, dass ich das Bike diesen Monat noch bekomme. 

Verstehe auch nicht wieso man dann die Liefertermine nicht weiter nach hintensetzt, so verärgert man doch nur die Leute.


----------



## Phil0201 (14. Mai 2017)

dnl77 schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das hier so lese, mach ich mir mal gar keine Hoffnung mehr, dass ich das Bike diesen Monat noch bekomme.
> 
> Verstehe auch nicht wieso man dann die Liefertermine nicht weiter nach hintensetzt, so verärgert man doch nur die Leute.



Dachte auch, dass sich die Liefertermine mit steigenden Bestellungen nach hinten verschieben....dem scheint wohl aber nicht so. Liefertermine sind schon seit Wochen unverändert (schaue immer beim jeffsy Al Two und Capra)


----------



## FasterStyles (15. Mai 2017)

Ich habe am Freitag Mail von YT erhalten das mein Jeffsy 27,5 CF One bereits diese Woche ausgeliefert werden kann.
Bestellung war Mitte April und eigentlicher Liefertermin ab 14.06.17

Bin gespannt wann es dann tatsächlich versendet wird und wann es dann bei mir ankommt


----------



## Phil0201 (15. Mai 2017)

FasterStyles schrieb:


> Ich habe am Freitag Mail von YT erhalten das mein Jeffsy 27,5 CF One bereits diese Woche ausgeliefert werden kann.
> Bestellung war Mitte April und eigentlicher Liefertermin ab 14.06.17
> 
> Bin gespannt wann es dann tatsächlich versendet wird und wann es dann bei mir ankommt



Das ist doch ein Lichtblick. Halt uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## dnl77 (16. Mai 2017)

Ich habe gestern Nachmittag eine Trackingnummer erhalten !
Mal sehen wies jetzt weitergeht. 
DHL, sei schnell !


----------



## FasterStyles (16. Mai 2017)

dnl77 schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Nachmittag eine Trackingnummer erhalten !
> Mal sehen wies jetzt weitergeht.
> DHL, sei schnell !



Was und wann hast du geordert? Ich habe ja die Hoffnung das ich tatsächlich noch diese Woche das Bike erhalte, aber so langsam wird es knapp...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dnl77 (16. Mai 2017)

FasterStyles schrieb:


> Was und wann hast du geordert? Ich habe ja die Hoffnung das ich tatsächlich noch diese Woche das Bike erhalte, aber so langsam wird es knapp...



Bestellt habe ich am 23.04. das Capra AL in M, leiferbar damals ab 03.05.


----------



## Jole1982 (16. Mai 2017)

Bestellt Jeffsy 27 CF Pro Race L am 13.04.2017... Lieferbar zu dem Zeitpunkt am 02.08.2017 
Grad Mail von YT bekommen... 
Habe per Nachnahme bestellt. Nun steht in dem Angehängten PDF Anzahlung von Summe X 10 Tage vor Lieferung. Und die Verfügbarkeit ist nun 17.05.2017... Habe ich etwa Glück und ich bekomme es die nächsten 2 Wochen


----------



## FasterStyles (16. Mai 2017)

Habe grad bei YT nachgeschaut und jetzt ist bei mir auch eine Tracking Nr. hinterlegt. Sieht also gut aus das es noch im Laufe der Woche ankommen könnte


----------



## Phil0201 (16. Mai 2017)

Vielleicht geben die auch immer so krasse Lieferzeiten an, damit man sich am Ende freut wenn das bike eher kommt 

Hört sich auf jeden Fall super an, wenn ein Bike das erst Mitte Juni geliefert werden sollte schon 1 Monat früher kommt. Ich drücke euch die Daumen und warte weiter sehnsüchtig


----------



## Rumcio_777 (16. Mai 2017)

Moin an Alle!!!!! Habe auch in Februar mein CAPRA CF PRO RACE LIQUID METAL in Größe XL bestellt. Auslieferung 17.05.17.
YT meinte am Tel. erst lieferbar ab KW 25!!!!!!
Also leider nichts als warten ......


----------



## cruzone (16. Mai 2017)

PUUUUH....gerade noch rechtzeitig das Jeffsy CF Pro Race 27 bestellt, direkt nach Bestellabschluss sind die Lieferzeiten von August auf November gesprungen


----------



## Rumcio_777 (16. Mai 2017)

HEHEH haste noch Glück gehabt !!!!!


----------



## cruzone (16. Mai 2017)

Ohja, jetzt nur Daumen drücken das der 02.08. bleibt


----------



## Phil0201 (16. Mai 2017)

Glückwunsch 

Aber schon merkwürdig...vor einigen Tagen war das Jeffsy 27 cf pro Race in XL ausverkauft...jetz scheints das wieder zu geben 
Versteh mal einer diese Lieferzeiten


----------



## Rumcio_777 (16. Mai 2017)

Aber echt !!!!!!! Und Capra nicht in Sicht !!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dnl77 (17. Mai 2017)

Meins ist ja seit Montag raus, hängt seit dem aber im Startpaktezentrum.
Ein Kumpel hatte sich letztes Jahr ein YT geholt und bei ihm hing es auch fast eine Woche im Paketzentrum.

Angeblich kann die DHL Sperrgut "vernachlässigen", bis zu 7 Tagen wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Noch dazu wird Sperrgut nicht automatisch sortiert, daher kommt es wohl auch auf die Motivation des DHL-Mitarbeiters an.


----------



## FasterStyles (17. Mai 2017)

dnl77 schrieb:


> Meins ist ja seit Montag raus, hängt seit dem aber im Startpaktezentrum.
> Ein Kumpel hatte sich letztes Jahr ein YT geholt und bei ihm hing es auch fast eine Woche im Paketzentrum.
> 
> Angeblich kann die DHL Sperrgut "vernachlässigen", bis zu 7 Tagen wenn ich mich nicht irre.
> Noch dazu wird Sperrgut nicht automatisch sortiert, daher kommt es wohl auch auf die Motivation des DHL-Mitarbeiters an.



Bei mir das Gleiche. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt 
Wobei mein letztes Canyon Alltagsrad auch nur 1 Tag im Startpaketzentrum feststeckte.


----------



## dnl77 (17. Mai 2017)

FasterStyles schrieb:


> Bei mir das Gleiche. Aber die Hoffnung stirbt ja bekanntlich zuletzt
> Wobei mein letztes Canyon Alltagsrad auch nur 1 Tag im Startpaketzentrum feststeckte.



Hängt deins auch in Nohra?


----------



## FasterStyles (17. Mai 2017)

dnl77 schrieb:


> Hängt deins auch in Nohra?



Ja meins hängt auch in Nohra. DHL gibt als voraussichtlichen Liefertermin den 18.05. an...
Mal sehen ob des was wird


----------



## mmo2 (17. Mai 2017)

Bei meinem hat sich was getan....."Wird ins Zielpaketzentrum geliefert"   Hoffe das es noch vorm Wochenende kommt


----------



## Phil0201 (17. Mai 2017)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Bei meinem hat sich was getan....."Wird ins Zielpaketzentrum geliefert"   Hoffe das es noch vorm Wochenende kommt



Was hast du wann bestellt und wann war Liefertermin?


----------



## mmo2 (17. Mai 2017)

Habe am Montag Jeffsy Al One in 29zoll bestellt, stand auf Sofort lieferbar.


----------



## steelheader (17. Mai 2017)

Meins hing zunächst in Nohra nun in Speyer. Das Rad sollte aber in den Süden!


----------



## Jole1982 (18. Mai 2017)

Juhuuuu habe auch ne Sendungsnummer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (18. Mai 2017)

Irgendwie scheint es, also ob DHL kein Bock zu arbeiten hat. Jeden vollen Tag, nur ein Fortschrittsbalken......


----------



## FasterStyles (18. Mai 2017)

Also meins ist seit heute um 4:18 im Ziel Paketzentrum.
Ich habe tatsächlich die Hoffnung das es heute oder morgen ankommt =)


----------



## dnl77 (18. Mai 2017)

FasterStyles schrieb:


> Also meins ist seit heute um 4:18 im Ziel Paketzentrum.
> Ich habe tatsächlich die Hoffnung das es heute oder morgen ankommt =)



Sehr gut, hoffe für dich es klappt.

Meins hätte ja angeblich gestern kommen sollen. 
Jetzt steht da, das kein Lieferdatum angegeben werden kann und es ist immer noch in Nohra seit fast 3 Tagen.

Ich nehme mal an es kommt auch stark darauf an wo das Ziel ist.


----------



## mmo2 (18. Mai 2017)

DHL   *D*recks *H*aufen *L*ogistiker


----------



## mmo2 (18. Mai 2017)

also meins hängt jetzt angeblich auch schon seit Dienstag in Nohra....gibts da ein Bikepark?


----------



## dnl77 (18. Mai 2017)

mmo2 schrieb:


> also meins hängt jetzt angeblich auch schon seit Dienstag in Nohra....gibts da ein Bikepark?



Ich hab mit der DHL telefoniert.
Aussage ist, dass in Nohra wohl was schief lief und es eigentlich schon weiter sein müsste. 
Sie schickt da jetzt ne Meldung hin (als ob das was hilft), dass die dort in die Gänge kommen. 

Mein Bike muss nach Karlsruhe, aus welcher Ecke kommst du, wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mmo2 (18. Mai 2017)

Meins muss nach Heilbronn.......Also eine Ecke näher...bezweifel das der Anruf etwas bringt, eine Krähe hakt der anderen kein Auge aus....
Welche Nummer hast du genommen?


----------



## dnl77 (18. Mai 2017)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Meins muss nach Heilbronn.......Also eine Ecke näher...bezweifel das der Anruf etwas bringt, eine Krähe hakt der anderen kein Auge aus....



Ja der Anruf wird sicherlich nicht viel helfen.

Aber interessant, dann scheint es wohl Probleme mit dem Transport in unsere Richtung zu geben.


----------



## mmo2 (18. Mai 2017)

Wenn es denn schon beim Transport wäre.....laut Info des DHL gerade eben, steht Sperrgut bis zu 2 Tagen im Paketzentrum, bis der LKW annähernd voll ist. Darf laut DHL sogar bis 3 Tage dauern......bis es weiter geht. Ist eben Sperrgut, wo noch ein Mensch in die Hand nehmen muss, und kein Roboter das macht......Fast hätte ich ihm das geglaubt


----------



## FasterStyles (18. Mai 2017)

Also meins befindet sich laut Tracking in der Zustellung 
Blöd nur das niemand zuhause ist der es annehmen kann  Aber zumindest kann ich es dann morgen auf der Postfiliale abholen.


----------



## robi777 (18. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen ,

entschuldigt wenn diese Frage bereits gestellt wurde.... aber hat von euch schon jemand die Erfahrung gemacht dass ein späterLiefertermin , in meinem Fall Mitte August , angegeben wurde und dann das Bike trotzdem schon früher kam ?

Danke und VG Robert


----------



## FasterStyles (18. Mai 2017)

robi777 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen ,
> 
> entschuldigt wenn diese Frage bereits gestellt wurde.... aber hat von euch schon jemand die Erfahrung gemacht dass ein späterLiefertermin , in meinem Fall Mitte August , angegeben wurde und dann das Bike trotzdem schon früher kam ?
> 
> Danke und VG Robert



Ja hier. J27 CF One, Liefertermin laut Homepage 14.06.2017. Habe letzte Woche ne Mail von YT erhalten das es früher verfügbar ist und ob sie mir das Bike auch schon früher schicken können (was für ne Frage ).


----------



## frank70 (18. Mai 2017)

auch meines kam letztes jahr 3 Wochen früher


----------



## Jole1982 (18. Mai 2017)

Meins kommt nun 2.5 Monate eher


----------



## Phil0201 (18. Mai 2017)

Jole1982 schrieb:


> Meins kommt nun 2.5 Monate eher




Was hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## FasterStyles (18. Mai 2017)

Hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer  
Mein Jeffsy ist heute angekommen. Also alles planmäßig.

Lediglich das Ersatzschaltauge ist scheinbar im Rückstand. Das wird nachgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phil0201 (18. Mai 2017)

FasterStyles schrieb:


> Hiermit verabschiede ich mich aus dem Wartezimmer
> Mein Jeffsy ist heute angekommen. Also alles planmäßig.
> 
> Lediglich das Ersatzschaltauge ist scheinbar im Rückstand. Das wird nachgeliefert.



Du Glücklicher!
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## mmo2 (18. Mai 2017)

Ich könnte heulen, Sendungsstatus seit Mittwoch 13 Uhr unverändert. Morgen ruf ich mal YT an, bekomme bei DHL keine genauen Angaben, da ich nur der Empfänger bin.


----------



## frank70 (18. Mai 2017)

das ist ja erst seit gestern, was soll yt da denn machen ?


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Mai 2017)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Ich könnte heulen, Sendungsstatus seit Mittwoch 13 Uhr unverändert. Morgen ruf ich mal YT an, bekomme bei DHL keine genauen Angaben, da ich nur der Empfänger bin.


Etwas übertrieben, oder ?


----------



## mmo2 (18. Mai 2017)

Ihr habt aber schon die Ironie in meinem Post bemerkt?


----------



## Helius-FR (18. Mai 2017)

mmo2 schrieb:


> Ihr habt aber schon die Ironie in meinem Post bemerkt?



Nein. 
Aber wahrscheinlich weil es genug Patienten gibt die wirklich so Ticken und damit die Hotlines Blockieren.


----------



## Jole1982 (19. Mai 2017)

Phil0201 schrieb:


> Was hast du denn bestellt?



 Jeffsey CF Pro Race 27.. Vefügbar ab 2.8 damals noch und nun ist es schon in Nohra.. Angebliche Zustellung heute Leider geht es gleich schon nach Willingen also muss das Bike wenn es denn tatsächlich kommt leider warten


----------



## Rumcio_777 (19. Mai 2017)

Metal-Mbuna schrieb:


> ...ich habe im Februar bestellt. Nützt ja nichts, ...müssen wir eben warten .


Hast Du schon etwas wegen Dein Capra gehört?????


----------



## mmo2 (19. Mai 2017)

So, heute mittag ist dann meine Nummer aufgerufen worden! Also...ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer, und werde mich in den Keller begeben.
Wünsche Allen viel Spass mit dem Geilen teil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Metal-Mbuna (19. Mai 2017)

Rumcio_777 schrieb:


> Hast Du schon etwas wegen Dein Capra gehört?????



...nein, ich könnt heulen. Heute genau 4 Wochen überfällig.
Soll evtl. nächste Woche in den Versand. Genauer konnten mir das die Mitarbeiter im Service nicht sagen. 
Nur das nächste Woche ne Menge Bikes versendet werden. Vielleicht ist es ja dabei?


----------



## dnl77 (19. Mai 2017)

mmo2 schrieb:


> So, heute mittag ist dann meine Nummer aufgerufen worden! Also...ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer, und werde mich in den Keller begeben.
> Wünsche Allen viel Spass mit dem Geilen teil....



GZ !
Meins hätte heute kommen sollen, hats dann aber doch nicht auf das Zustellfahrzeug geschafft


----------



## Rumcio_777 (19. Mai 2017)

Metal-Mbuna schrieb:


> ...nein, ich könnt heulen. Heute genau 4 Wochen überfällig.
> Soll evtl. nächste Woche in den Versand. Genauer konnten mir das die Mitarbeiter im Service nicht sagen.
> Nur das nächste Woche ne Menge Bikes versendet werden. Vielleicht ist es ja dabei?


Ich checks net, habe wie Du das Bike im Februar bestellt. Service sagte erst KW 25 Auslieferung in der Farbe. Vielleicht habe ich auch Glück und es kommt.


----------



## dnl77 (23. Mai 2017)

Mein Bike kam nun endlich gestern. 

Sperrgut und DHL ist wirklich ein Drama, mein Beileid an alle die das noch vor sich haben.


----------



## Rumcio_777 (23. Mai 2017)

dnl77 schrieb:


> Mein Bike kam nun endlich gestern.
> 
> Sperrgut und DHL ist wirklich ein Drama, mein Beileid an alle die das noch vor sich haben.


Coole Sache, Dir natürlich viel Spaß mit dem Bock


----------



## Jole1982 (24. Mai 2017)

So verabschiede mich auch.. Fahrrad kann ich bei der Postfiliale abholen.. Viel Glück denen die noch warten das es nicht mehr so lang ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 280676 (24. Mai 2017)

Servus,

vielleicht darf ich hier kurz einhaken: Die Lieferzeiten sind ja je nach Bike recht lange. Tues CF Race z.B. Ende August. Zieht jemand von euch die Option in Erwägung, gleich auf die 2018er Modelle zu warten? Zwecks Saisonende um den November herum.. 

Danke im Voraus,
TrailLover


----------



## cruzone (26. Mai 2017)

@TrailLover ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich warten soll oder nicht. Habe das Jeffsy Pro Race 27 geordert es ist frühstens erst ab den 02.08. lieferbar. Da ich schon ein Capra habe, wäre ich auch nicht in der Situation das ich jetzt unbedingt ein Bike brauche... wäre da nicht dieser innere "Haben-wollen"-Faktor


----------



## Deleted 280676 (26. Mai 2017)

cruzone schrieb:


> @TrailLover ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich warten soll oder nicht. Habe das Jeffsy Pro Race 27 geordert es ist frühstens erst ab den 02.08. lieferbar. Da ich schon ein Capra habe, wäre ich auch nicht in der Situation das ich jetzt unbedingt ein Bike brauche... wäre da nicht dieser innere "*Haben-wollen"-Faktor*



Du sagst es  Das Jeffsy 27 Race ist ja auch ein mega feines Ding.. Aber im Ernst, ich glaube ich warte, mal sehen was die Eurobike bringt. Evtl ein "Facelift" des Tues' mit DHX2 im Heck wie bei den Kollegen vom YT-Mob?..


----------



## philis (27. Mai 2017)

JEFFSY CF PRO RACE 29 habe ich geordert, gestern war kurzweilig der 12.11.2017 als Liefertermin angegeben, jetzt ist es wieder zurück auf den 13.09.2017 gesprungen.
Wahrscheinlich wird es dann ein Spektral werden müssen, mein altes Bike macht mir nicht mehr so spaß


----------



## SwabianBiker (27. Mai 2017)

TrailLover schrieb:


> Du sagst es  Das Jeffsy 27 Race ist ja auch ein mega feines Ding.. Aber im Ernst, ich glaube ich warte, mal sehen was die Eurobike bringt. Evtl ein "Facelift" des Tues' mit DHX2 im Heck wie bei den Kollegen vom YT-Mob?..


Da muss ich dich leider enttäuschen, traditionell werden die neune YT Modelle NICHT zur eurobike vorgestellt da YT noch nie auf der Eurobike war,  da sie es nicht einsehen tausende für Euro für einen Messe Stand auszugeben sondern dieses Geld lieber anders investieren.


----------



## CoCo93 (30. Mai 2017)

cruzone schrieb:


> @TrailLover ich bin auch am überlegen ob ich warten soll oder nicht. Habe das Jeffsy Pro Race 27 geordert es ist frühstens erst ab den 02.08. lieferbar. Da ich schon ein Capra habe, wäre ich auch nicht in der Situation das ich jetzt unbedingt ein Bike brauche... wäre da nicht dieser innere "Haben-wollen"-Faktor



Willst du das Capra dann verkaufen?

Oder warum holst du dir dann noch zusätzlich ein 27,5er und kein 29er?


----------



## Badger21 (30. Mai 2017)

Bin langsam am verzweifeln. Habe mein Capra pro race am 05.03. bestellt, angesagt war die Lieferung auf den 17. April. Versendet ist bis heute nicht, obwohl erst auf die Kalenderwoche 19, dann 21 herausgeschoben wurde. Angeblich war irgendeine Komponente nicht lieferbar. Dieses Problem sei zwar angeblich gelöst, aber gebaut ist trotzdem noch nichts.
Gibt's hier noch andere, welche auf's Capra pro race warten? Wann habt Ihr bestellt? Was wurde Euch versprochen?
(Mir ist aufgefallen: Auf den Photos der YT-Roadshow sind niemals Capra pro race zu sehen... Gibt's die überhaupt schon?)


----------



## ulrichsturm (30. Mai 2017)

Auch ich melde mich als "Wartender", gestern wurde ein Capra Al in Xl bestellt. Lt. Yt lieferbar an dem 28.6, so dass ich hoffe, dass mir ein Schicksal sie das vom Badger21 erspart bleibt....


----------



## paccostar (30. Mai 2017)

ulrichsturm schrieb:


> Auch ich melde mich als "Wartender", gestern wurde ein Capra Al in Xl bestellt. Lt. Yt lieferbar an dem 28.6, so dass ich hoffe, dass mir ein Schicksal sie das vom Badger21 erspart bleibt....



Wie groß und schwer bist du? Bin auch am überlegen mit nen Capra AL Comp in Xl zu bestellen. Geo scheint kurz zu sein und das lese ich auch oft so. Bin 195cm, wiege 90KG und habe 98cm Schrittlänge. Fahre zurzeit nen Slide 150 in 22" und das passt gut.


----------



## ulrichsturm (31. Mai 2017)

Ich hab bei 1,88m Größe eine SL von 89cm. Gewicht liegt bei 71Kg. Auf Nachfrage bei Yt hin wurde mir ein XL empfohlen, wobei ich das Gewicht dort nicht angab (aber da mache ich mir nicht so sorgen). Hatte vorher ein Radon Slide aus 2014 (also deutlich steilerer Lenkwinkel als heute) in Größe L und das war mir minimal zu klein. Wie das bei 1,95 mit einem Capra aussieht, kann ich nicht genau sagen, aber vlt sind dann die neuen Swoops was für dich, da diese ja einen sehr langen Reach bzw eine Gestreckte geo habe sollen.
Wobei dir beim Capra ein sattelhub von 150 bei deiner Sl sicher entgegenkommt. (Wie der beim Swoop ist, habe ich mir bisher nicht angeschaut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hochschieben (31. Mai 2017)

Wenn alles klappt, sollte ich spätestens am 12.06. mein Capra AL in L erhalten. Technische Maße 183cm 78kg (ohne Ausrüstung).

Bild wird dann folgen...


----------



## ulrichsturm (31. Mai 2017)

Nur aus Interesse: Wann hattest du dein Capra bestellt bzw wie lange wartest du jetzt?


----------



## hochschieben (31. Mai 2017)

Bestellt am 17.05. (damals war Lieferdatum 07.06) und aktueller Stand wird der Liefertermin gehalten. Fingercross


----------



## ulrichsturm (31. Mai 2017)

Ja da hatte ich auch bereits überlegt zu bestellen, aber ich wollte erst den Freeride Test noch lesen. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## hochschieben (31. Mai 2017)

ulrichsturm schrieb:


> Ja da hatte ich auch bereits überlegt zu bestellen, aber ich wollte erst den Freeride Test noch lesen. Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!



Die kommt im August raus... Ich würde eher einen suchen zum proberollen. Ist in meinen Augen besser, als den Bike-Bravos zu trauen.

Edit... der Test ist ja in der aktuellen


----------



## paccostar (31. Mai 2017)

Hier, sehr schöne Fotos und Review um euch das Warten zu verschönern. 

https://dirtmountainbike.com/bike-reviews/trail-enduro-bikes/yt-capra-al-comp.html


----------



## atomatom (31. Mai 2017)

Stell mich dann mal ans Ende der Warteschlange. Am Sonntag wurde mein geliebtes Banshee gestohlen, heute das Geld der Versicherung auf dem Konto und gleich das Capra Pro Race bestellt  Lieferbar ab 21.6. da ich aber noch verletzt bin nicht so schlimm.


----------



## cruzone (31. Mai 2017)

atomatom schrieb:


> Stell mich dann mal ans Ende der Warteschlange. Am Sonntag wurde mein geliebtes Banshee gestohlen, heute das Geld der Versicherung auf dem Konto und gleich das Capra Pro Race bestellt  Lieferbar ab 21.6. da ich aber noch verletzt bin nicht so schlimm.



29"?


----------



## atomatom (31. Mai 2017)

cruzone schrieb:


> 29"?


Nö 27,5, das Capra gibts in 29"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruzone (31. Mai 2017)

atomatom schrieb:


> Nö 27,5, das Capra gibts in 29"?



Mist, verlesen  sorry


----------



## atomatom (31. Mai 2017)

Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Fox Fahrwerk? Die sollen ja wieder richtig gut sein.


----------



## Metal-Mbuna (31. Mai 2017)

atomatom schrieb:


> Stell mich dann mal ans Ende der Warteschlange. Am Sonntag wurde mein geliebtes Banshee gestohlen, heute das Geld der Versicherung auf dem Konto und gleich das Capra Pro Race bestellt  Lieferbar ab 21.6. da ich aber noch verletzt bin nicht so schlimm.



...ich will Dir das warten ja nicht vermiesen, bei mir stand damals 19.04. lieferbar. Und bis heute noch nicht's bekommen,...außer es tut uns Leid...(bla,bla..). Aber ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben.

Übrigens,...gute Besserung


----------



## atomatom (31. Mai 2017)

Metal-Mbuna schrieb:


> ...ich will Dir das warten ja nicht vermiesen, bei mir stand damals 19.04. lieferbar. Und bis heute noch nicht's bekommen,...außer es tut uns Leid...(bla,bla..). Aber ich habe die Hoffnung noch nicht aufgegeben.
> 
> Übrigens,...gute Besserung


Liefertermin sollte in den nächsten 1-2 Tagen kommen, keine Ahnung an welcher Stelle ich stehe, Ferien sind aber erst in der ersten August Woche, hoffe schon das es bis dahin geliefert wird.


----------



## Rumcio_777 (31. Mai 2017)

Badger21 schrieb:


> Bin langsam am verzweifeln. Habe mein Capra pro race am 05.03. bestellt, angesagt war die Lieferung auf den 17. April. Versendet ist bis heute nicht, obwohl erst auf die Kalenderwoche 19, dann 21 herausgeschoben wurde. Angeblich war irgendeine Komponente nicht lieferbar. Dieses Problem sei zwar angeblich gelöst, aber gebaut ist trotzdem noch nichts.
> Gibt's hier noch andere, welche auf's Capra pro race warten? Wann habt Ihr bestellt? Was wurde Euch versprochen?
> (Mir ist aufgefallen: Auf den Photos der YT-Roadshow sind niemals Capra pro race zu sehen... Gibt's die überhaupt schon?)


Servus also ich habe capra cf pro race ende Februar bestellt. Lieferung damals am 17.05. Jetzt verzögert auf Kw 25. Es ist echt zum weinen.


----------



## Metal-Mbuna (31. Mai 2017)

Rumcio_777 schrieb:


> Servus also ich habe capra cf pro race ende Februar bestellt. Lieferung damals am 17.05. Jetzt verzögert auf Kw 25. Es ist echt zum weinen.



...du Ende und ich Anfang Februar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulrichsturm (31. Mai 2017)

So langsam fange ich doch an, mir sorgen zu machen hoffentlich siehts beim Capra al besser aus


----------



## paccostar (31. Mai 2017)

atomatom schrieb:


> Am Sonntag wurde mein geliebtes Banshee gestohlen, heute das Geld der Versicherung auf dem Konto und gleich das Capra Pro Race bestellt



Soooooo schnell gab es Geld?


----------



## atomatom (1. Juni 2017)

paccostar schrieb:


> Soooooo schnell gab es Geld?


Ja, ich war auch sehr überrascht wie schnell und unkompliziert die sind. Belege gemailt, eine Stunde später schon die Bestätigung dass alles i.O. ist.


----------



## paccostar (1. Juni 2017)

Cool, freut mich für dich! 
Hatte ja auch das YT Capra im Auge aber nochmal die Geo gestern mit meinem Slide 150 verglichen. Es ist minimal kleiner und das geht echt nicht.  Dann beide mit dem Swoop verglichen und tendiere jetzt doch stark zum swoop, denn da ist der Radstand zu meinem (ca.4cm) und Reach (ca.3cm) länger. Bin ja 1,95m und habe lange Beine und Arme. Länger wäre für mich echt super, aber kleiner geht nicht klar. Schade....


----------



## Rumcio_777 (1. Juni 2017)

paccostar schrieb:


> Cool, freut mich für dich!
> Hatte ja auch das YT Capra im Auge aber nochmal die Geo gestern mit meinem Slide 150 verglichen. Es ist minimal kleiner und das geht echt nicht.  Dann beide mit dem Swoop verglichen und tendiere jetzt doch stark zum swoop, denn da ist der Radstand zu meinem (ca.4cm) und Reach (ca.3cm) länger. Bin ja 1,95m und habe lange Beine und Arme. Länger wäre für mich echt super, aber kleiner geht nicht klar. Schade....


Servus bin auch 195 cm und es geht gut mit dem xl Rahmen. Klar ist capra nicht das größte bike. Habe auf einem jeffsey xl gesessen.


----------



## paccostar (1. Juni 2017)

Rumcio_777 schrieb:


> Servus bin auch 195 cm und es geht gut mit dem xl Rahmen. Klar ist capra nicht das größte bike. Habe auf einem jeffsey xl gesessen.



Endlich jemanden gefunden, der die gleiche Länge hat...
Kannst du wohl mal bitte nen paar Bilder senden/hier posten, wo man dich von der Seite im stand und beim fahren sieht, wenn der Sattel ganz oben und unten ist? Würde mir sehe helfen, mich zum Kauf zu überwinden. Danke!!!


----------



## Rumcio_777 (1. Juni 2017)

paccostar schrieb:


> Endlich jemanden gefunden, der die gleiche Länge hat...
> Kannst du wohl mal bitte nen paar Bilder senden/hier posten, wo man dich von der Seite im stand und beim fahren sieht, wenn der Sattel ganz oben und unten ist? Würde mir sehe helfen, mich zum Kauf zu überwinden. Danke!!!


Sorry kann Dir keine Bilder schicken. Jeffsey war nur zum probesitzen. Daher habe ich mir den capra in xl bestellt.


----------



## paccostar (1. Juni 2017)

Rumcio_777 schrieb:


> Sorry kann Dir keine Bilder schicken. Jeffsey war nur zum probesitzen. Daher habe ich mir den capra in xl bestellt.



Okay, hast ne pm.


----------



## Badger21 (2. Juni 2017)

Metal-Mbuna schrieb:


> ...du Ende und ich Anfang Februar


Ich habe erfahren, dass bis letzte Woche in diesem Jahr noch gar keine pro race ausgeliefert wurden. Erst jetzt hat offenbar der Versand der 2017er Modelle angefangen. Das Bike hat zuvor quasi erst als Prototyp existiert.
Gestern hatte ich noch mit YT telefoniert. Mir wurde versprochen, dass sie mein Bike diese Woche an die Spedition übergeben. Hat von Euch jemand News bekommen / beschaffen können?


----------



## Badger21 (2. Juni 2017)

Metal-Mbuna schrieb:


> ...du Ende und ich Anfang Februar


Februar-Bestellungen nach UK werden seit gestern versendet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumcio_777 (2. Juni 2017)

Coole Sache, habe ja Ende Februar bestellt. Danke für die Info


----------



## Rumcio_777 (2. Juni 2017)

Badger21 schrieb:


> Februar-Bestellungen nach UK werden seit gestern versendet.


Sag mal was für eine Größe hast Du bestellt.?


----------



## Badger21 (2. Juni 2017)

Ich habe M bestellt. Du?
Musste mittlerweile wieder schlechte Neuigkeiten einstecken. Mein Bike wurde doch nicht versendet. Offenbar hat man es verpasst einen Zolltermin für die Ausfuhr in die Schweiz zu vereinbaren...


----------



## Rumcio_777 (2. Juni 2017)

Badger21 schrieb:


> Ich habe M bestellt. Du?
> Musste mittlerweile wieder schlechte Neuigkeiten einstecken. Mein Bike wurde doch nicht versendet. Offenbar hat man es verpasst einen Zolltermin für die Ausfuhr in die Schweiz zu vereinbaren...


Du bist aus der Schweiz. Mist für Dich. Ich habe Gr.  XL bestellt.


----------



## atomatom (2. Juni 2017)

Badger21 schrieb:


> Ich habe M bestellt. Du?
> Musste mittlerweile wieder schlechte Neuigkeiten einstecken. Mein Bike wurde doch nicht versendet. Offenbar hat man es verpasst einen Zolltermin für die Ausfuhr in die Schweiz zu vereinbaren...


Dann hoffe ich mal dass sie daraus gelernt haben und das bei mir nicht passiert...


----------



## karX (2. Juni 2017)

Aloha Burschen!
Bei mir gings wars heute soweit und es ging echt fix! Exakt 7 Tage von der Online-Bestellung bis zum Vorfahren des Postmannes.
tues CF pro in XL bei ner Körpergröße von 1.87 und SL 88.

Hoffentlich kommen alle andere ab jetzt auch schneller, ich drück jedenfalls die Daumen.
cheers


----------



## paccostar (3. Juni 2017)

Rumcio_777 schrieb:


> Servus bin auch 195 cm und es geht gut mit dem xl Rahmen. Klar ist capra nicht das größte bike. Habe auf einem jeffsey xl gesessen.


Was ich noch sagen wollte... Das Jeffsy ist aber größer als das Capra und hat 2cm längeren Reach und Oberrohr.


----------



## Metal-Mbuna (3. Juni 2017)

Badger21 schrieb:


> Februar-Bestellungen nach UK werden seit gestern versendet.



...warum dann erst nach UK? Germany 1st.


----------



## philis (3. Juni 2017)

Schade mit heute ist das 29 CF ONE in XL erst im Oktober verfügbar ...somit ist auch dieses Bike raus :-( CF PRO wäre meines gewesen.
das ist in XL ausverkauft. Spectral gibt's noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paccostar (5. Juni 2017)

Für alle wartenden habe ich ein paar Bilder von jemanden der 1,93m groß ist und eins in XL hat. Er hat mir erlaubt die Bilder bei Unkenntlichkeit des Kopfes zu posten.


----------



## Metal-Mbuna (5. Juni 2017)

...ich hab ne Sendungsnummer,  ich werde verrückt . 
Mein CAPRA CF Pro Race in L ist schon bei DHL . Euch noch viel Spaß beim warten, man trifft sich im Forum.


----------



## Rumcio_777 (5. Juni 2017)

paccostar schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 611437 Anhang anzeigen 611438 Anhang anzeigen 611439 Für alle wartenden habe ich ein paar Bilder von jemanden der 1,93m groß ist und eins in XL hat. Er hat mir erlaubt die Bilder bei Unkenntlichkeit des Kopfes zu posten.


Servus und was sagst Du dazu? Meine Schrittlänge ist bei 95 cm also minimal kleiner als Deine.


----------



## paccostar (5. Juni 2017)

Rumcio_777 schrieb:


> Servus und was sagst Du dazu? Meine Schrittlänge ist bei 95 cm also minimal kleiner als Deine.


Also die Bilder waren ja von jemanden der 1,93m groß ist und 0,82m Schrittlänge hat. Denke mal etwas weniger als ich aber über 90cm. Ich nehme gerade leider Abstand zum Capra. Es ist ja generell eh nen kleines Enduro auch in XL und das wusste ich schon ohne die Bilder.


----------



## Badger21 (7. Juni 2017)

Gibt es News von Wartenden auf das Capra Pro Race? Bei mir tut sich momentan gar nichts :-(
@olympia : Wie ist bei Dir der Stand der Dinge eigentlich?


----------



## Capic Biker (7. Juni 2017)

Ich warte noch, Datum ist angegeben 19.07.2017 bestellt irgendwann im März


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Badger21 (7. Juni 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Ich warte noch, Datum ist angegeben 19.07.2017 bestellt irgendwann im März


Seit wann hast Du diesen Liefertermin? War das von Anfang an kommuniziert, oder ist dieser Termin das Ergebnis von Verschiebungen?


----------



## Capic Biker (7. Juni 2017)

Seit Anfang an.
Meine Hoffnung ist ja das es sich vllt um 1-2 Wochen noch verkürzt xD


----------



## Badger21 (7. Juni 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Seit Anfang an.
> Meine Hoffnung ist ja das es sich vllt um 1-2 Wochen noch verkürzt xD


Ich habe Anfangs März bestellt. Zuerst hatte ich einen Termin im April, dann wurde ich auf Anfang Mai vertröstet, dann kam noch die Verschiebung auf Ende Mai. Leider warte ich noch immer. So wie es im Moment läuft habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass YT die Capra pro race-Verzögerung aufholen kann... Aber man kann sich ja täuschen! Ich drück Dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen.


----------



## Capic Biker (7. Juni 2017)

Hab gerade nachgeschaut sorry war doch nicht März es war der 21.05.2017, zu diesen Zeitpunkt war das L Lieferbar ab 19.07.2017.
Bisher unverändert


----------



## Badger21 (7. Juni 2017)

Nun macht's Sinn ;-)


----------



## Badger21 (7. Juni 2017)

Metal-Mbuna schrieb:


> ...ich hab ne Sendungsnummer,  ich werde verrückt .
> Mein CAPRA CF Pro Race in L ist schon bei DHL . Euch noch viel Spaß beim warten, man trifft sich im Forum.


Wann hattest Du bestellt?


----------



## Rumcio_777 (7. Juni 2017)

Badger21 schrieb:


> Wann hattest Du bestellt?


Er hat auch Ende Februar bestellt. Ich habe heute erfahren das mein Capra in Grösse XL erst KW 25 an mich versendet wird. Bestellt Ende Februar.


----------



## Badger21 (7. Juni 2017)

Rumcio_777 schrieb:


> Er hat auch Ende Februar bestellt. Ich habe heute erfahren das mein Capra in Grösse XL erst KW 25 an mich versendet wird. Bestellt Ende Februar.


So eine Frechheit. Ich finde die aktuelle Informationspolitik sehr bescheiden! Hast Du auch das Modell pro race bestellt, oder ein anderes?


----------



## Rumcio_777 (7. Juni 2017)

Badger21 schrieb:


> So eine Frechheit. Ich finde die aktuelle Informationspolitik sehr bescheiden! Hast Du auch das Modell pro race bestellt, oder ein anderes?


Ja klar Pro Race !!!!!!!


----------



## Badger21 (7. Juni 2017)

Rumcio_777 schrieb:


> Ja klar Pro Race !!!!!!!


Ich ahne fürchterliches bezüglich meiner Lieferung... (M)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumcio_777 (7. Juni 2017)

Badger21 schrieb:


> Ich ahne fürchterliches bezüglich meiner Lieferung... (M)


Wieso????ß Bei Dir war das Bike schon fertig oder??????


----------



## Badger21 (7. Juni 2017)

Rumcio_777 schrieb:


> Wieso????ß Bei Dir war das Bike schon fertig oder??????


Angeblich schon, aber versendet ist noch gar nichts.


----------



## Rumcio_777 (7. Juni 2017)

Badger21 schrieb:


> Angeblich schon, aber versendet ist noch gar nichts.


Das ist echt Hammer, wie das funktioniert!!!!!!!


----------



## Badger21 (7. Juni 2017)

Badger21 schrieb:


> Angeblich schon, aber versendet ist noch gar nichts.


Soeben auf der YT Seite: Mein Bike ist als versendet markiert! Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder!


----------



## Phil0201 (7. Juni 2017)

Badger21 schrieb:


> Soeben auf der YT Seite: Mein Bike ist als versendet markiert! Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder!



Glückwunsch


----------



## mR_n1c3 (7. Juni 2017)

Mein Capra AL in XL ist auch auf dem Weg zu mir  
Bestellt am 23.04 (lieferbar ab 07.06), Trackingnummer heute Nachmittag bekommen .

Bin gespannt ,wie lange DHL braucht =)


----------



## ulrichsturm (7. Juni 2017)

Vorschlag, schick dein Capra Al in Xl einfach ungeöffnet zurück, dann kommt meins vlt schneller (Lieferung ab 27.6 )


----------



## Metal-Mbuna (7. Juni 2017)

Badger21 schrieb:


> Wann hattest Du bestellt?



Hi, hatte Anfang Februar bestellt, nachdem man mir den Liefertermin 2x verschoben hat.  Am Wochenende die Sendungsnummer bekommen und heute morgen stand der DHL-Mann vor der Tür .

...irgendwann kommen auch eure Bikes
Gruß


----------



## hochschieben (8. Juni 2017)

mR_n1c3 schrieb:


> Mein Capra AL in XL ist auch auf dem Weg zu mir
> Bestellt am 23.04 (lieferbar ab 07.06), Trackingnummer heute Nachmittag bekommen .
> 
> Bin gespannt ,wie lange DHL braucht =)



Hätte ich doch XL bestellen sollen  ... ich habe noch keine Sendungsnummer für mein L (lieferbar ab 07.06.) .... Geduld ist eine Tugend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fabian__ (8. Juni 2017)

hab auch das capra al in L bestellt, bisher auch noch keine Sendungsnummer bekommen..


----------



## hochschieben (8. Juni 2017)

Fabian, welcher Ordernummer hast du?


----------



## Dr.Satan (10. Juni 2017)

Hallöchen!

Ich habe mein Capra Pro Race in Größe M am 06.06.2017 bestellt. 
In meiner Auftragsbestätigung steht noch immer: ab 05.07.2017

Nachdem ich eure Erfahrungen gelesen habe, geh ich schon mal davon aus, dass ich mein Bike Anfang Juli mit Sicherheit noch nicht in den Händen haben werde.... 

Aber was mich interessieren würde: wie lange hat es denn bei euch gedauert, bis ihr den ersten konkreten Liefertermin zugesagt bekommen habt?
Also dieses "ab 05.07.2017" klingt für mich jetzt schon wie: frühestens, aber eher später 

Wie schlimm ist das bitte, wenn man sich wie so n kleines Kind freut & noch nicht mal weiß, wann der große Tag endlich kommt???


----------



## atomatom (10. Juni 2017)

Dr.Satan schrieb:


> Hallöchen!
> 
> Ich habe mein Capra Pro Race in Größe M am 06.06.2017 bestellt.
> In meiner Auftragsbestätigung steht noch immer: ab 05.07.2017
> ...


Ich glaub nicht dass es grosse Verzögerungen gibt, Lieferprobleme der Zulieferer gibt es, soweit ich weiss, keine mehr. Lieferbar ab 5.7. + 1-2 Wochen für den Versand sollte realistisch sein. Für mich heisst das dann zwischen 28.6. und 5.7., bin da ziemlich optimistisch das es klappt ;-)


----------



## Dr.Satan (10. Juni 2017)

atomatom schrieb:


> Ich glaub nicht dass es grosse Verzögerungen gibt, Lieferprobleme der Zulieferer gibt es, soweit ich weiss, keine mehr. Lieferbar ab 5.7. + 1-2 Wochen für den Versand sollte realistisch sein. Für mich heisst das dann zwischen 28.6. und 5.7., bin da ziemlich optimistisch das es klappt ;-)



Da hoffe ich mal ganz schwer, dass du da richtig liegst 

Wünsche dir schon mal viel Spaß mit deinem Bike - drücke dir die Daumen, dass du es wie erwartet Ende des Monats bekommst.


----------



## Tim_Andrews (11. Juni 2017)

Bike letztes Wochenende bestellt, am Donnerstag wurde der Zahlungseingang vermerkt. Bike war laut Shop auf Lager und lieferbar. 
Hoffentlich geht es bald raus, denn in zwei Wochen steht der Urlaub in den Alpen an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Satan (11. Juni 2017)

Tim_Andrews schrieb:


> Bike letztes Wochenende bestellt, am Donnerstag wurde der Zahlungseingang vermerkt. Bike war laut Shop auf Lager und lieferbar.
> Hoffentlich geht es bald raus, denn in zwei Wochen steht der Urlaub in den Alpen an.



Welches Rad hast du geordert?


----------



## Tim_Andrews (11. Juni 2017)

Dr.Satan schrieb:


> Welches Rad hast du geordert?



Jeffsy 29 cf comb 1 vom letzten Jahr, ein Schnapper aus dem Outlet.


----------



## Dr.Satan (12. Juni 2017)

Ah okay, dann macht das natürlich auch Sinn, dass es sofort lieferbar ist. 

Wünsche dir viel Spaß mit dem geilen Gerät


----------



## Theees (13. Juni 2017)

Das Jeffsy AL TWO in L ist wohl ab dem 09.08. wieder Lieferbar.

Wann sollte man das denn bestellen? Wollte eigentlich erst nach Abgabe meiner Bachelor-Arbeit ein neues Bike kaufen. Die Abgabe habe ich für den 31.07. geplant. Hab auch noch keine Probefahrmöglichkeit gefunden (aus aktuellem Zeitmangel).

Nicht das das Gerät dann schon komplett vergriffen ist


----------



## Phil0201 (13. Juni 2017)

Theees schrieb:


> Das Jeffsy AL TWO in L ist wohl ab dem 09.08. wieder Lieferbar.
> 
> Wann sollte man das denn bestellen? Wollte eigentlich erst nach Abgabe meiner Bachelor-Arbeit ein neues Bike kaufen. Die Abgabe habe ich für den 31.07. geplant. Hab auch noch keine Probefahrmöglichkeit gefunden (aus aktuellem Zeitmangel).
> 
> Nicht das das Gerät dann schon komplett vergriffen ist



Also ich hab das AL Two in L am 26.04. bestellt. Lieferbar war es damals ab 12.07.
Jetzt, knapp 7 Wochen später, hat sich der Liefertermin aber nur um 4 Wochen nach hinten verschoben.
Ich denke nicht, dass es Ende Juli ausverkauft sein wird...aber wenn du Pech hast, bekommst du es dann halt erst im Winter 

P.S. Ich ärger mich, dass ich nicht eher bestellt hab, weil ich grad viel Zeit zum fahren hätte. Was spricht bei dir gegen eine zeitnahe Bestellung?


----------



## Rumcio_777 (13. Juni 2017)

Badger21 schrieb:


> Soeben auf der YT Seite: Mein Bike ist als versendet markiert! Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder!


Servus hast Du dein Radl endlich??  Mach mal bitte ein Foto  Gruß.


----------



## Theees (13. Juni 2017)

Phil0201 schrieb:


> Also ich hab das AL Two in L am 26.04. bestellt. Lieferbar war es damals ab 12.07.
> Jetzt, knapp 7 Wochen später, hat sich der Liefertermin aber nur um 4 Wochen nach hinten verschoben.
> Ich denke nicht, dass es Ende Juli ausverkauft sein wird...aber wenn du Pech hast, bekommst du es dann halt erst im Winter
> 
> P.S. Ich ärger mich, dass ich nicht eher bestellt hab, weil ich grad viel Zeit zum fahren hätte. Was spricht bei dir gegen eine zeitnahe Bestellung?



Gegen eine zeitnahe Bestellung spricht im Grunde das ich mir das Bike erst nach dem Studium als Geschenk an mich selbst kaufen möchte. So ne gedankliche Hürde  Ausserdem bin ich noch nicht 100%ig entschlossen. Andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter  (Propain, Last, Trek...) Aber hier ist aktuell die Zeit knapp um alle läden abzuklappern.
Weiter schreckt mich auch ab jetzt zu bestllen und dann wird der Liefertermin verschoben und nochmal verschoben. Das halten meine Nerven nicht aus 
Aber das Jeffsy macht mich schon an bei dem Preis


----------



## Phil0201 (13. Juni 2017)

Genau diese Hürde hatte ich auch vor kurzem. Ist bei mir auch das "Geschenk" zum abgeschlossenen Studium 
Ich hab auch einige bikes verglichen und so gut es ging Probe gefahren...da ich aber ein ziemlicher Anfänger bin, ist das Bike mit der Ausstattung zu dem Preis nicht zu toppen. Und vom Fahrgefühl soll es ja auch Weltklasse sein


----------



## barrels (14. Juni 2017)

Moin,

Wie lange dauert es eurer Erfahrung nach, bis das Rad versendet wird?
Hatte mir letzte Woche das Jeffy Al One in M bestellt. War lieferbar ab dem 14.6 und habe Bestell-/Auftragsbestätigung bekommen.
Wenn man nun allerdings auf die YT Seite geht ist das Rad erst ab dem 18.10 lieferbar.

Bedeutet das nur, dass alle Räder die am 14.6. lieferbar waren verkauft sind, oder wurde das Datum von allen Rädern nach hinten geschoben?

cheers


----------



## Mikethebike1962 (14. Juni 2017)

barrels schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wie lange dauert es eurer Erfahrung nach, bis das Rad versendet wird?
> Hatte mir letzte Woche das Jeffy Al One in M bestellt. War lieferbar ab dem 14.6 und habe Bestell-/Auftragsbestätigung bekommen.
> ...


Ich habe auch eines mit Lieferdatum 14.6. bestellt - das mittlerweile ausverkauft ist - und man hat mir heute telefonisch gesagt, dass es diese Woche nicht mehr rausgeht, sondern "voraussichtlich" erst nächste Woche, da es Lieferschwierigkeiten eines Zulieferers gibt. Schauen wir mal, was nächste Woche passiert ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## barrels (19. Juni 2017)

@Mikethebike1962 wie sieht's bei dir aus?


----------



## Mikethebike1962 (19. Juni 2017)

barrels schrieb:


> @Mikethebike1962 wie sieht's bei dir aus?


Große Überraschung: Rad ist dann trotzdem am Mittwoch rausgegangen ... ???!!! Und war am Freitag dann tatsächlich da, trotz Feiertag! Ist ein Jeffsy 27 Al one in XL. Macht total viel Spaß! Größe war nach guter Beratung durch den Support bei YT genau richtig (187 - 88 Schrittlänge): wendig wie ein 27.5er und doch zügig bergauf. Flipchip auf low ist auch bergauf gut fahrbar.


----------



## hochschieben (19. Juni 2017)

Also ich bin raus. Mein Capra ist heute gekommen und wurde estmal "modifiziert".


----------



## barrels (19. Juni 2017)

Mikethebike1962 schrieb:


> Große Überraschung: Rad ist dann trotzdem am Mittwoch rausgegangen ... ???!!! Und war am Freitag dann tatsächlich da, trotz Feiertag! Ist ein Jeffsy 27 Al one in XL. Macht total viel Spaß! Größe war nach guter Beratung durch den Support bei YT genau richtig (187 - 88 Schrittlänge): wendig wie ein 27.5er und doch zügig bergauf. Flipchip auf low ist auch bergauf gut fahrbar.



Na dann mal Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Rad!
Hab leider noch nicht mal eine Versandbestätigung bekommen, magst du mir verraten welche OrderNr. du hattest?


----------



## ulrichsturm (20. Juni 2017)

Schön zu sehen, dass die Räder ab genannten Lieferdatum weitestgehend verlässlich versand werden. Bei mir sind's noch 8 Tage bis zum erst möglichen Versand und ich finde mittlerweile keine YouTube Videos und Tests mehr, die ich nicht schon kenne


----------



## Rumcio_777 (20. Juni 2017)

Servus Jungs,

wie bekommt man die Versandbestätigung(Trackingnr)??????? Per Email oder auf der YT Seite.


----------



## federwech (20. Juni 2017)

Moin,
ich setz mich auch mal ins Wartezimmer und such mir ne Auto Motor Sport im Zeitschriftenstapel.

Jeffsy 27 AL TWO am 13.06. bestellt, lieferbar laut YT ab 16.08.2017

Gibts hier irgendwo nen Kaffee???


----------



## FasterStyles (20. Juni 2017)

Rumcio_777 schrieb:


> Servus Jungs,
> 
> wie bekommt man die Versandbestätigung(Trackingnr)??????? Per Email oder auf der YT Seite.



Ich hatte die von der YT Seite.
Per Mail hatte ich nichts bekommen.


----------



## mhagi (20. Juni 2017)

BESTELLT am 28.5.17.  Damaliger Liefertermin 21.6.17. 
Heute Traking Nummer erhalten.






Gesendet von meinem SGP611 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mhagi (20. Juni 2017)

ulrichsturm schrieb:


> Schön zu sehen, dass die Räder ab genannten Lieferdatum weitestgehend verlässlich versand werden. Bei mir sind's noch 8 Tage bis zum erst möglichen Versand und ich finde mittlerweile keine YouTube Videos und Tests mehr, die ich nicht schon kenne






mhagi schrieb:


> BESTELLT am 28.5.17.  Damaliger Liefertermin 21.6.17.
> Heute Traking Nummer erhalten.
> 
> 
> ...





Gesendet von meinem SGP611 mit Tapatalk


----------



## madpat (20. Juni 2017)

Mikethebike1962 schrieb:


> Große Überraschung: Rad ist dann trotzdem am Mittwoch rausgegangen ... ???!!! Und war am Freitag dann tatsächlich da, trotz Feiertag! Ist ein Jeffsy 27 Al one in XL. Macht total viel Spaß! Größe war nach guter Beratung durch den Support bei YT genau richtig (187 - 88 Schrittlänge): wendig wie ein 27.5er und doch zügig bergauf. Flipchip auf low ist auch bergauf gut fahrbar.



Mir wurde bei 186 cm und 85 cm Schrittlänge ein L Rahmen empfohlen... Also doch eher XL?


----------



## Mikethebike1962 (20. Juni 2017)

madpat schrieb:


> Mir wurde bei 186 cm und 85 cm Schrittlänge ein L Rahmen empfohlen... Also doch eher XL?


Ich komme vom Rennrad/ Hardtail MTB, d.h. das Teil muss auch kilometer machen und lange entspannt laufen. Ich wollte dennoch die 27.5 Laufräder, weil ich mit 29 Zoll im Spitzkehren ein bischen schwer tue. Also für mich war diese Kombi genau richtig (Sattelstütze um einige Zentimeter rausgezogen). Ist eben eine ganz individuelle Entscheidung.


----------



## Rumcio_777 (22. Juni 2017)

Moin,

ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer. Gestern Trackingnr erhalten. 
Nach 4 Monaten Wartezeit ist es endlich soweit. Allen die noch warten, viel Geduld und natürlich viel Spass mit den neuen Böcken !!!!!!!


----------



## Theees (22. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

auch wenn´s OT ist frage ich hier auch noch mal ob jemand im Raum Köln, Olpe, Siegen, Ruhrgebiet ein Jeffsy 27 in L hat auf welches man sich mal drauf setzten könnte. Im Probefahrten Thread habe ich bereits gefragt, allerdings finde ich dort niemanden. 

Vllt. sind hier Neubesitzer welche den Probefahrten-Thread nicht im Blick haben und dennoch jemanden Probesitzen lassen 

Gruß Thies


----------



## Dr.Satan (23. Juni 2017)

Rumcio_777 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer. Gestern Trackingnr erhalten.
> Nach 4 Monaten Wartezeit ist es endlich soweit. Allen die noch warten, viel Geduld und natürlich viel Spass mit den neuen Böcken !!!!!!!



4 Monate?????
Alter Schwede... ich glaube, das würd ich nicht aushalten 
Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Hobel 

Ich hoffe, du lässt noch ein Foto da, bevor du dich ganz verabschiedest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Satan (23. Juni 2017)

Badger21 schrieb:


> Soeben auf der YT Seite: Mein Bike ist als versendet markiert! Es geschehen noch Zeichen und Wunder!




Wie zufrieden bist du mit deiner gewählten Größe? M war doch korrekt oder?

Würdest du mir deine Körpergröße und Schrittlänge verraten?


----------



## Rumcio_777 (24. Juni 2017)

Männer zum Abschied noch ein Foto. Bike am Mittwoch versendet, heute hat der Postmann geklingelt . Alles Gute noch Euch allen, wir sehen uns im Forum.


----------



## Dr.Satan (24. Juni 2017)

Mega sexy das Teil 

Jetzt kann ich's noch weniger erwarten, meins endlich zu erhalten


----------



## ulrichsturm (25. Juni 2017)

Puh, lt Bestellung sollte es in 3 Tagen möglich sein, dass das Rad versendet wird. Ich bin bis mehr als gespannt....


----------



## Gyver (25. Juni 2017)

Moin
Habe mein Jeffsy 27 Cf Pro Race in Xl in den Bikemarkt gesetzt. Falls jemand n bissel was sparen will.


----------



## Dmartin20 (26. Juni 2017)

ulrichsturm schrieb:


> Puh, lt Bestellung sollte es in 3 Tagen möglich sein, dass das Rad versendet wird. Ich bin bis mehr als gespannt....


Das sollte es bei mir seit dem 21.6. sein, bislang leider nichts passiert...


----------



## ulrichsturm (26. Juni 2017)

Dmartin20 schrieb:


> Das sollte es bei mir seit dem 21.6. sein, bislang leider nichts passiert...


Hmm mal dort angerufen und nachgefragt?


----------



## Dmartin20 (26. Juni 2017)

ulrichsturm schrieb:


> Hmm mal dort angerufen und nachgefragt?


Noch nicht. War beruflich letzte Woche unterwegs. Wollte heute mal anrufen.


----------



## atomatom (26. Juni 2017)

Dmartin20 schrieb:


> Das sollte es bei mir seit dem 21.6. sein, bislang leider nichts passiert...


Für Lieferungen in die Schweiz musst du mit ca. 5-7 Tagen rechnen bis die Verzollung durch ist. Sollte dann also diese Woche versendet werden.


----------



## ulrichsturm (26. Juni 2017)

Dmartin20 schrieb:


> Noch nicht. War beruflich letzte Woche unterwegs. Wollte heute mal anrufen.


Dann hoffen wir mal das Beste. Welches Rad soll's denn werden? Mein Rad (Capra Al) ist, stand jetzt, erst wieder ab Oktober lieferbar. Da würde ich ab kommender Woche auch nervös werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dmartin20 (26. Juni 2017)

ulrichsturm schrieb:


> Dann hoffen wir mal das Beste. Welches Rad soll's denn werden? Mein Rad (Capra Al) ist, stand jetzt, erst wieder ab Oktober lieferbar. Da würde ich ab kommender Woche auch nervös werden



Bei mir wird's das Capra CF Pro in L. 
Ich Ruf mal an, kann durchaus am Zoll liegen da ich in der Schweiz wohne.


----------



## Phil0201 (26. Juni 2017)

Weiß jemand, was DHL mit dem Bike macht, wenn man bei der Zustellung nicht zu Hause ist? Kann man das dann in der Filiale abholen oder wie läuft das bei Sperrgut?


----------



## Dr.Satan (26. Juni 2017)

Phil0201 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was DHL mit dem Bike macht, wenn man bei der Zustellung nicht zu Hause ist? Kann man das dann in der Filiale abholen oder wie läuft das bei Sperrgut?



Sehr gute Frage! 
Das würde mich auch interessieren. 
Meine Bergziege soll nächste Woche rausgehen & ich habe Frühschicht - da werde ich das Bike eventuell auch nicht persönlich entgegen nehmen können. 

Kann das vielleicht auch ein Nachbar annehmen???

Also falls da jemand Infos hat...


----------



## ulrichsturm (27. Juni 2017)

Respekt YT. Habe einen Tag vor angekündigten Lieferdatum bereits eine Sendungsnr erhalten und erwarte ein Paket!


----------



## atomatom (27. Juni 2017)

Bei mir ebenfalls, Bestellstatus abgeschlossen, wird dann wohl nächste Woche bei mir ankommen


----------



## Schlaefisch (27. Juni 2017)

hmm, meins soll auch ab morgen lieferbar sein, hab aber noch keine Trackingnummer. Dafür hat das Zubehör, das seit einer Woche im Status "Bestellung abgeschlossen" ist, heute eine bekommen. Irgendwie hoffe ich ja, dass sie zusammengefasst haben...


----------



## Rumcio_777 (28. Juni 2017)

Phil0201 schrieb:


> Weiß jemand, was DHL mit dem Bike macht, wenn man bei der Zustellung nicht zu Hause ist? Kann man das dann in der Filiale abholen oder wie läuft das bei Sperrgut?





Dr.Satan schrieb:


> Sehr gute Frage!
> Das würde mich auch interessieren.
> Meine Bergziege soll nächste Woche rausgehen & ich habe Frühschicht - da werde ich das Bike eventuell auch nicht persönlich entgegen nehmen können.
> 
> ...



Männer, Ihr bekommt ja die Trackingnummer, damit könnt Ihr auf der DHL Seite den Nachbar oder Ort definieren. ZB Garten, Garage usw.
Natürlich könnt Ihr das am nächsten Tag in der Filiale abholen.


----------



## Dmartin20 (28. Juni 2017)

atomatom schrieb:


> Für Lieferungen in die Schweiz musst du mit ca. 5-7 Tagen rechnen bis die Verzollung durch ist. Sollte dann also diese Woche versendet werden.


Laut YT wird es Ende dieser Woche an die Spedition gehen. Dauert dann ca 7-12 Tage.


----------



## Dr.Satan (28. Juni 2017)

Rumcio_777 schrieb:


> Männer, Ihr bekommt ja die Trackingnummer, damit könnt Ihr auf der DHL Seite den Nachbar oder Ort definieren. ZB Garten, Garage usw.
> Natürlich könnt Ihr das am nächsten Tag in der Filiale abholen.



Ja korrekt!
Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MirkoX (28. Juni 2017)

Jeffsy CF Pro 27, Size M in schwarz bestellt am 22.06.
6 Tage später steht das Rad bei mir zu Hause. Top!


----------



## Dr.Satan (28. Juni 2017)

MirkoX schrieb:


> Jeffsy CF Pro 27, Size M in schwarz bestellt am 22.06.
> 6 Tage später steht das Rad bei mir zu Hause. Top!



Alter, ist das Teil sexy!


----------



## ulrichsturm (29. Juni 2017)

Hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie schnell die DHL mit solchen Pakete agiert bzw wie rasch die die versenden? Meines hängt wohl seit 2 Tagen irgendwo fest


----------



## mhagi (29. Juni 2017)

ulrichsturm schrieb:


> Hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie schnell die DHL mit solchen Pakete agiert bzw wie rasch die die versenden? Meines hängt wohl seit 2 Tagen irgendwo fest


Dienstag Tracking Nummer erhalten , Freitag angekommen.
Hing auch zwei Tage im Start Paket Zentrum fest. 
Liegt wohl daran dass so große Pakete nicht automatisch ,  sondern von Hand sortiert werden.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## atomatom (3. Juli 2017)

Das Warten hat ein Ende, Bike wird morgen angeliefert


----------



## Schlaefisch (3. Juli 2017)

atomatom schrieb:


> Das Warten hat ein Ende, Bike wird morgen angeliefert



Freu dich nicht zu früh... Meins sollte Samstag kommen (laut DHL Tracking), jetzt ist es noch nicht da und ein Auslieferungstermin wird auch nicht mehr angezeigt. Scheint die hier schon häufiger erwähnte manuelle Verarbeitung bei Sperrgut zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ulrichsturm (3. Juli 2017)

Schlaefisch schrieb:


> Freu dich nicht zu früh... Meins sollte Samstag kommen (laut DHL Tracking), jetzt ist es noch nicht da und ein Auslieferungstermin wird auch nicht mehr angezeigt. Scheint die hier schon häufiger erwähnte manuelle Verarbeitung bei Sperrgut zu sein.



Das war bei mir auch so. Erst hieß es Donnerstag, dann Freitag bzw samstag, aber heute hat das warten endlich ein Ende, da hier heute ein formschönes Capra Am in XL angekommen ist.
Daher viel Spass mit euren hoffentlich bald kommenden Rädern


----------



## Schlaefisch (3. Juli 2017)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem Bike  Schließe mich hoffentlich bald an


----------



## atomatom (3. Juli 2017)

Schlaefisch schrieb:


> Freu dich nicht zu früh... Meins sollte Samstag kommen (laut DHL Tracking), jetzt ist es noch nicht da und ein Auslieferungstermin wird auch nicht mehr angezeigt. Scheint die hier schon häufiger erwähnte manuelle Verarbeitung bei Sperrgut zu sein.


Ne, passt schon, heute Termin mit dem Spediteur vereinbart.


----------



## Dr.Satan (3. Juli 2017)

Ich habe eine Sendungsnumer bekommen 

Lieferbar ab dem 05.07. und heute für den Versand angekündigt.

Vielleicht meint es das Schicksal gut mit mir & ich kann am Sonntag mit meinem neuen Capra CF Pro Race durch die Wälder ballern 

Wünsche euch natürlich allen viel Spaß mit euren neuen Bikes


----------



## Dominik1982 (3. Juli 2017)

Anfang Juni das Capra AL bestellt als da noch "Lieferbar ab 28.06" stand. Dasselbe steht auch auf meiner AB. Nun lese ich folgendes:
Lieferbar ab dem 04.10.2017......

Was denkt ihr? bedeutet das, dass ich meins noch vor Oktober bekomme?


----------



## atomatom (4. Juli 2017)

Dominik1982 schrieb:


> Anfang Juni das Capra AL bestellt als da noch "Lieferbar ab 28.06" stand. Dasselbe steht auch auf meiner AB. Nun lese ich folgendes:
> Lieferbar ab dem 04.10.2017......
> 
> Was denkt ihr? bedeutet das, dass ich meins noch vor Oktober bekomme?


Keine Panik, das heisst nur dass wenn du jetzt bestellst wird ab 4.10. geliefert.


----------



## Schlaefisch (4. Juli 2017)

Dominik1982 schrieb:


> Anfang Juni das Capra AL bestellt als da noch "Lieferbar ab 28.06" stand. Dasselbe steht auch auf meiner AB. Nun lese ich folgendes:
> Lieferbar ab dem 04.10.2017......
> 
> Was denkt ihr? bedeutet das, dass ich meins noch vor Oktober bekomme?



Steht denn bei deiner Bestellung in deinem YT Account noch kein Tracking Link? 28.6 ist ja ein paar Tage her


----------



## atomatom (4. Juli 2017)

Ich verabschiede mich dann von hier 






Was ich noch sagen muss, das Bike wurde wirklich top geliefert. Alle wichtigen Stellen mit Folie abgedeckt, Bremsen und Schaltung perfekt eingestellt. Einzig der Zug der Sattelstütze ist ein wenig lang geraten, muss wohl aber so sein um sie zu entlüften.


----------



## Dr.Satan (4. Juli 2017)

atomatom schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich dann von hier



Alter Schwede!!! Nicer Scheiß 3000
Du treibst die Spannung ins Unermessliche 

Mein Capra ist im Startpaketzentrum - also lange dauert's zum Glück auch nicht mehr


----------



## Schlaefisch (5. Juli 2017)

Ich wurde auch endlich erlöst, Rad ist da und die erste Runde war super  

Wünsche allen Wartenden genug Gedult, es lohnt sich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dominik1982 (5. Juli 2017)

Schlaefisch schrieb:


> Steht denn bei deiner Bestellung in deinem YT Account noch kein Tracking Link? 28.6 ist ja ein paar Tage her



Danke für den Tipp, gerade festgestellt, dass es morgen ankommt


----------



## Dr.Satan (5. Juli 2017)

So, Leute!
Nachdem hier so viele schlechte Erfahrungen mit DHL geteilt wurden, muss ich heute mal ein mega Lob aussprechen (an DHL & YT):

Der Liefertermin für mein Capra CF Pro Race M war zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung mit "ab 05.07.2017" angegeben.

Am Montag (03.07.) hab ich meine Sendungsnummer erhalten, am Dienstag (gestern) wurde das Bike an DHL übergeben & heute, am 05.07.2017 steht das Bike bei mir im Wohnzimmer...





Ich bin sooo happy, Jungs 

Weiters Bild folgt nach der Montag


----------



## Phil0201 (5. Juli 2017)

Wuuuhuuu 
Ich hab heute auch endlich eine Trackinnummer bekommen. Am 25.4. ein Jeffsy AL Two in L bestellt mit der Notiz, lieferbar ab 12.07.
Schonmal ein großes Lob an YT für die pünktliche Auslieferung  
Jetz muss die Post nur noch Bock auf Sperrgut haben^^


----------



## Dr.Satan (5. Juli 2017)

So, Bike ist zusammen geklöppelt...






...und kurz Probegefahren.
Ich muss sagen: ich bin verliebt! 
Das ist so ein heißes Teil & ich bin richtig froh, dass ich mich für die Größe M entschieden habe.

Ich bin 1,78m groß und hätte somit sowohl zum M- als auch zum L-Rahmen greifen können.
Das Bike ist aber deutlich größer als ich erwartet habe & ich wäre mit dem L-Rahmen echt nicht glücklich gewesen.
Kann aber auch sein, dass ich es so groß empfinde, weil ich von nem Dirtbike auf ein Enduro wechsle...

Hier nochmal 2 Pics von meiner ersten kleinen Runde...


----------



## frank70 (5. Juli 2017)

täuscht das oder ist es so, dass vorne beide decals an felge und reifen aufeinander passen und hinten passt nur eins ?


----------



## Capic Biker (6. Juli 2017)

@Dr.Satan was sind das für Pedale ?


----------



## atomatom (6. Juli 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> @Dr.Satan was sind das für Pedale ?


Das sind die Race Face Atlas in orange, sehr schick am Race Pro


----------



## paccostar (6. Juli 2017)

Dr.Satan schrieb:


> So, Bike ist zusammen geklöppelt...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Der Lenker scheint aber sehr falsch eingestellt zu sein. Der backsweep muss ca 45° nach schräg oben hinten und nicht steil nach oben


----------



## Dr.Satan (6. Juli 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> @Dr.Satan was sind das für Pedale ?



Wie atomatom schon richtig erkannt hat: Race Face Atlas in Orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Satan (6. Juli 2017)

paccostar schrieb:


> Der Lenker scheint aber sehr falsch eingestellt zu sein. Der backsweep muss ca 45° nach schräg oben hinten und nicht steil nach oben



Jo, passt noch nicht ganz - ist mir gestern beim ersten Ausritt auch aufgefallen.
Der Lenker muss leicht zurück geneigt werden - dann sitzen die Bremshebel auch vernünftig


----------



## Capic Biker (6. Juli 2017)

Hab die DMR Vault in Orange bestellt  sollten genauso gut aussehen


----------



## Dr.Satan (6. Juli 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Hab die DMR Vault in Orange bestellt  sollten genauso gut aussehen



Ja, denke ich auch

Für mich war sofort klar, da müssen orangene Pedale dran & mit den Atlas macht man halt nichts falsch 

Mit den Vault allerdings auch nicht


----------



## Dr.Satan (6. Juli 2017)

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die Sattelstütze minimales Spiel hat?
Ist meine erste Reverb Stütze


----------



## paccostar (6. Juli 2017)

Zumindest nach rechts und links mal minimal.


----------



## Dr.Satan (6. Juli 2017)

paccostar schrieb:


> Zumindest nach rechts und links mal minimal.



Ja genau das meine ich.
Also man kann die Sattelstütze so ein ganz kleines bißchen drehen - vielleicht n 1/2 Grad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rumcio_777 (6. Juli 2017)

Dr.Satan schrieb:


> Ja genau das meine ich.
> Also man kann die Sattelstütze so ein ganz kleines bißchen drehen - vielleicht n 1/2 Grad[/QUOTE
> Ja bei mir ist es auch so!!!!!!


----------



## Capic Biker (7. Juli 2017)

Ich hab die Atlas abbestellt weil man mehr schlechtes Liest als gutes.
Das hauptproblem sind die Lager und das damit verbundene große Spiel.


----------



## Dominik1982 (7. Juli 2017)

So meins ist nun auch zusammengebaut 

Ist es eigentlich immer noch so, dass Rock Shox zu wenig Öl in die Gabel packt?


----------



## PhilBoss (8. Juli 2017)

Ich hab im April ein Jeffsy AL Two bestellt. Hab gestern ein Al one gebraucht und günstig geschossen. Danach beim stornieren gesehen, dass das Al two schon in der Post ist xD naja geht zurück jetzt. Aber die Ausstattung ist beim Al one schon geiler. Jetzt warte ich noch auf die die erste Testfahrt nachher  mega Euphorie!


----------



## ZooTV (8. Juli 2017)

Capic Biker schrieb:


> Ich hab die Atlas abbestellt weil man mehr schlechtes Liest als gutes.
> Das hauptproblem sind die Lager und das damit verbundene große Spiel.



Bei mir waren im linken Pedal nur 2 statt 3 Lager...


----------



## federwech (10. Juli 2017)

Mein für 12.08. lieferbares Jeffsy27 AL2 in XL stand heute (!) vor der Tür! WOHOOOOO!
Isch frai misch!


----------



## Phil0201 (10. Juli 2017)

federwech schrieb:


> Mein für 12.08. lieferbares Jeffsy27 AL2 in XL stand heute (!) vor der Tür! WOHOOOOO!
> Isch frai misch!



Glückwunsch 
Mein Al Two kam auch eine Woche früher


----------



## Capic Biker (11. Juli 2017)

Melde mich hier auch ab.
Mein Capra CF Pro Race wird heute kommen.
Liefertermin wäre aber 19.07. gewesen.


----------



## Capic Biker (11. Juli 2017)

Bike wurde aufn Kopf angeliefert, konnte bisher noch nicht reinschauen.
Von außen steht leider nicht wie es transportiert werden soll.

Normal sollte alles fest verpackt sein das keine Schäden entstanden sein könnten.


----------



## zero-bond (19. Juli 2017)

Ich habe gestern Vormittag das Tues CF Pro Race bestellt, Bestellbestätigung kam gegen Mittag. Laut der Bestätigung ist es auf Lager.

Jemand eine Idee wie lange der Versand dann im Schnitt dauert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (19. Juli 2017)

Ohhh, das interessiert mich auch.
Seit ich mich für das 29er Al One im Outlet entschieden habe, warte ich auf total heißen Kohlen.. und dabei müsste ich mich eigentlich auf die nächste Klausur vorbereiten 
Ich hoffe es kommt bald, bezahlt ist schon.


----------



## cruzone (20. Juli 2017)

JUHU, mein Jeffsy Pro Race ist jetzt schon Verfügbar und wird nächste Woche in den Versand gehen. Eigentliches Lieferdatum war der 02.08.


----------



## federwech (20. Juli 2017)

Bei mir waren´s vier Werktage von Warenausgang bis Lieferung. 4-5 Tage sind scheinbar der Faustwert für Sperrgut bei DHL.


----------



## Krupinski (21. Juli 2017)

Wann hast du bestellt gehabt?


----------



## cruzone (21. Juli 2017)

Falls du mich meinst, ich habe am 16.05. bestellt und am 19.07. eine E-Mail mit aktualisierter Auftragsbestätigung erhalten mit dem Vermerk : "Auf Lager"

hoffe das geht jetzt ganz fix


----------



## Krupinski (21. Juli 2017)

cruzone schrieb:


> Falls du mich meinst, ich habe am 16.05. bestellt und am 19.07. eine E-Mail mit aktualisierter Auftragsbestätigung erhalten mit dem Vermerk : "Auf Lager"
> 
> hoffe das geht jetzt ganz fix



Ja, hatte dich gemeint  viel Spaß mitm neuen bike!


----------



## eGlegacy (21. Juli 2017)

Ich habe inzwischen meine Trackingnummer :O
Oh man, die Spannung steigt


----------



## zero-bond (25. Juli 2017)

Die Trackingnummer habe ich mittlerweile auch. Jetzt steigt die Vorfreude nochmal


----------



## Krupinski (25. Juli 2017)

Habe keine Tracking Nummer, aber im Bestellstatus stand "komplett abgeschlossen". Kommt da. Ich was? Lieferung in die Schweiz...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cruzone (25. Juli 2017)

Hat bei mir auch einen Moment gedauert bis im Auftrag die Trackingnummer eingetragen war


----------



## OneTrustMan (25. Juli 2017)

Hab vor 1,5 Wochen Jeffsy CF Pro 27 in XL bestellt. Heute die Trackingnummer bekommen 
Freu mich schon riesig. Der Jahresurlaub in Tirol kann kommen


----------



## eGlegacy (26. Juli 2017)

Gleich geht's wohl los O.O


----------



## eGlegacy (26. Juli 2017)

So, nach dem kurzen Aufenthalt hier kann ich mich nun auch wieder verabschieden 
Bin total begeistert von dieser Qualität! Verpackung, Vorbereitung, alles absolut super!
Einzig die Bremsen hätten wesentlich besser entlüftet sein können.

Beste Grüße und noch viel Energie beim warten!


----------



## zero-bond (26. Juli 2017)

Glückwunsch und allzeit gute Fahrt!


----------



## OneTrustMan (27. Juli 2017)

Hab nun auch meins 
Das Wochenende gleich mal testen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zero-bond (27. Juli 2017)

Meins wird morgen zugestellt. Mit einer Woche Wartezeit ist man ja schon sehr gut bedient


----------



## Krupinski (28. Juli 2017)

zero-bond schrieb:


> Meins wird morgen zugestellt. Mit einer Woche Wartezeit ist man ja schon sehr gut bedient


Auf jedenfall! Warte seit ende Juni. Bestellung "Abgeschlossen" aber noch keine Trackingnummer in Sicht. Da dauert die Lieferung in die Schweiz wohl etwas länger. Vielleicht schafft es YT/DHL auf den vorgegebenen 02.08 Termin zu Liefern


----------



## zero-bond (29. Juli 2017)

Auch ich kann mich hier verabschieden. Heute kam das Päckchen an. 

Allen hier viel Spaß bei der Vorfreude!


----------



## cruzone (29. Juli 2017)

Darf mich auch verabschieden, Bike kam gestern an


----------



## xfr0stx (3. August 2017)

cruzone schrieb:


> Darf mich auch verabschieden, Bike kam gestern an


Das ist einfach so schön!


----------



## Krupinski (3. August 2017)

Mein Jeffsy hängt in Basel am Zoll... Noch paar Tage gedulden...


----------



## Krupinski (7. August 2017)

Heute beim Importeur abgeholt. Erstes Mal 29" und ich bin nach der kurzen einstell fahrt begeistert!
Das warten hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## Dcheng (9. August 2017)

Habe mir am 07.08 ein JEFFSY CF Two 29 L bestellt, am 08.08 kam die AB und heute wurde es schon verschickt.
Hoffe doch DHL bekommt das bis Samstag hin?


----------



## Flash_Matze (12. August 2017)

.


----------



## zero-bond (12. August 2017)

Bei meinem waren sie dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (12. August 2017)

.


----------



## zero-bond (12. August 2017)

Die Ventile lagen separat bei. Um was für einen Reifentyp es sich handelt kann ich dir später sagen.


----------



## frank70 (12. August 2017)

wieso leider, fährst du sonst etwa faltreifen auf dem downhiller ? damit hab ich ganz schlechte erfahrungen


----------



## Flash_Matze (12. August 2017)

.


----------



## Dcheng (12. August 2017)

Mein Jeffsy kam dann doch Heute noch an, sogar 2Std vor angegebener Zeit ^^

HF


----------



## Waschdl (7. Oktober 2017)

So, ich reihe mich hier mal ein:
Ein Capra Al Comp in L ist hoffentlich am Montag bereit für den Versand zu mir. Bezahlt ist 's jedenfalls..

Wie ist denn die Lackqualität beim Alu und wie gut ist es werksseitig abgeklebt? Brauchts Folie à la easy-frame?


----------



## WICKED650B (7. Oktober 2017)

Waschdl schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die Lackqualität beim Alu und wie gut ist es werksseitig abgeklebt? Brauchts Folie à la easy-frame?



Lack ist matt und 'dünn'. Von der Sitzstrebe ist ein kleiner-Finger-Nagel großes Stück Lack abgeplatzt, durch nen Stein den das Hinterrad mitgenommen hat. Die Stelle würde ich auf jeden Fall auch abkleben.

Denn werksseitig abgeklebt ist garnichts - mein erstes Capra hatte ich mit Invisiframe Folie abgeklebt, die zwar echt schlicht und schick war, aber dünn. Hat härterem Kontakt nicht standgehalten. Mein aktuelles Capra habe ich mit AMS Frame Guards abgeklebt.


----------



## Waschdl (7. Oktober 2017)

WICKED650B schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles Capra habe ich mit AMS Frame Guards abgeklebt.



Hatte mein Codeine auch mit dem Zeug beklebt und war wirklich begeistert - einfach zu verarbeiten und mega widerstandsfähig. Dann werd ich mal zwei Bögen ordern..


----------



## RickSp (7. Oktober 2017)

Ich warte nun schon vier Wochen auf mein Jeffsy. 
Die ganze Zeit stand da Liefertermin ab 11.10.17 , jetzt steht da ab 25.10.17


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kiter94 (10. Oktober 2017)

Wie lange hat es bei euch von der Bezahlungsbestätigung zum Versand gedauert? Jeffsy ist sofort lieferbar lt Auftragsbestätigung


----------



## chost (10. Oktober 2017)

Genau eine Woche 
Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## Vormi (10. Oktober 2017)

chost schrieb:


> Genau eine Woche
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Eine Woche? Ohh dann kommt das Rad (Capra AL Comp) bei mir wohl auch erst nächstes Wochenende. Hatte gehofft morgen kommt ne Versandbestätigung, Freitag wird montiert und Samstag gehts los.


----------



## Vormi (11. Oktober 2017)

Vormi schrieb:


> Eine Woche? Ohh dann kommt das Rad (Capra AL Comp) bei mir wohl auch erst nächstes Wochenende. Hatte gehofft morgen kommt ne Versandbestätigung, Freitag wird montiert und Samstag gehts los.


Gerade Versandbestätigung erhalten, dann wird es vielleicht doch was mit Freitag


----------



## Waschdl (11. Oktober 2017)

Same here! Vorgestern die Info erhalten, dass es bezahlt ist und heute die Sendungsdaten. Die Vorfreude steigt..wo geht's Samstag hin wenns rechtzeitig da ist?


----------



## chuanito (12. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir stand seit Gestern auch "komplett abgeschlossen". Die Ware geht aber über eine lokale Speditions-Firma.

Aber wirklich gut ist die Abwicklung nicht. Ich habe kein Datum/kein Link...nichts..kann jetzt einfach hoffen, dass es dann mal bei mir ist (1 Woche? 2? 3?...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waschdl (12. Oktober 2017)

chuanito schrieb:


> Bei mir stand seit Gestern auch "komplett abgeschlossen".


Wenn du auf der Seite aus "Anzeigen" klickst kommen die einzelnen Posten und unten drunter stehen bei mir die Sendungsdaten


----------



## allianzffb (12. Oktober 2017)

der Fehler sitzt vorm Gerät


chuanito schrieb:


> Bei mir stand seit Gestern auch "komplett abgeschlossen". Die Ware geht aber über eine lokale Speditions-Firma.
> 
> Aber wirklich gut ist die Abwicklung nicht. Ich habe kein Datum/kein Link...nichts..kann jetzt einfach hoffen, dass es dann mal bei mir ist (1 Woche? 2? 3?...)





Waschdl schrieb:


> Wenn du auf der Seite aus "Anzeigen" klickst kommen die einzelnen Posten und unten drunter stehen bei mir die Sendungsdaten


----------



## chuanito (12. Oktober 2017)

Leider nicht für Schweizer Kunden :-/ Bei mir steht gar nichts drin.


----------



## homerkills (12. Oktober 2017)

Tracking Nr bekommen. Noch sagt DHL nichts dazu.
Ob es das Bike bis Samstag zu mir schafft??
Traum Wetterchen...


----------



## RickSp (12. Oktober 2017)

Ich habe meine Trackingnummer am Montag bekommen. Das Paket wurde aber erst am Mittwoch bei DHL abgegeben. Die voraussichtliche Zustellung wäre heute gewesen. Das Paket steht aber immernoch im Start-Paketzentrum.


----------



## homerkills (12. Oktober 2017)

RickSp schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Trackingnummer am Montag bekommen. Das Paket wurde aber erst am Mittwoch bei DHL abgegeben. Die voraussichtliche Zustellung wäre heute gewesen. Das Paket steht aber immernoch im Start-Paketzentrum.



nicht gut. es wurde ja schon mehrfach berichtet das die erstmal sammeln.hmmpf


----------



## zero-bond (12. Oktober 2017)

Ist DHL Sperrgut. Nach Erhalt der Trackingnuer hat’s fast ne Woche gedauert...


----------



## retrogroup (12. Oktober 2017)

So, mein Jeffsy liegt bei der  Post und wartet auf mich. Leider streiken die Mitarbeiter der Filiale und somit kann ich das ersehnte Paket nicht abholen.

Was soll man dazu sagen... tolles Wetter gemeldet, beinahe Wochenende. [emoji35]


----------



## floOhster (13. Oktober 2017)

RickSp schrieb:


> Ich warte nun schon vier Wochen auf mein Jeffsy.
> Die ganze Zeit stand da Liefertermin ab 11.10.17 , jetzt steht da ab 25.10.17


Keine Panik, war bei mir auch so.  habe deswegen  bei YT nachgefragt und sie meinten das gilt nur für neue Bestellungen


----------



## RickSp (13. Oktober 2017)

So oder so ähnlich steht es auch auf deren Seite. Hab ich erst im Nachhinein gelesen. 

Wie auch immer, mein Jeffsy kam letzte Nacht im Ziel-Paketzentrum an und müsste heute, am Freitag den 13., ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chuanito (13. Oktober 2017)

Ist irgendwie witzlos...Mein Capra hätte ab 04.10 verfügbar sein sollen...Steht immer noch am Zoll und danach kann es 5-12 Tage dauern bis es bei mir ist...Dann wären es mehr als *2 Monate* seit der Bestellung...

Irgendwie muss YT dies besser in den Griff bekommen...die Bikes sind jeweils erst ab April/Mai verfügbar und dann im Juli/August schon wieder ausverkauft...Spricht für die Qualität der Bikes aber das müssen sie doch besser planen können oder (Grössere Stückzahl produzieren vielleicht?)?

Auch der Online Shop ist eine einzige Katastrophe. Wenn die YT-Mitarbeiter mir mitteilen kann, dass mein Bike am Zoll steht...wieso kann ich diesen Status nicht im Online-Shop sehen? Bei der Bestellung steht nur "komplett abgeschlossen...".


----------



## Vormi (13. Oktober 2017)

Ich warte hier aufs Ungewisse:

"Ihre Sendung ist heute am 11.10.2017 von YT Industries GmbH mit der Sendungsnummer
xxxxx an DHL übergeben worden."

Seitdem keine Änderung, Paket-Status bei DHL ist:
*Status am Mi, 11.10.17 17:56 Uhr*
Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.

*Nächster Schritt*
Die Sendung wird zum Paketzentrum transportiert.

Und Status auf der YT-Seite: "Komplett abgeschlossen".

Dann muss dieses Wochenende halt nochmal das Hardtail ranhalten


----------



## homerkills (13. Oktober 2017)

Hier ähnlich..

Daten an DHL übergeben am 12.10. 

YT Status..in Bearbeitung 

Mist


----------



## RickSp (13. Oktober 2017)

So, mein Jeffsy ist heute angekommen! 

Montag die Sendungsnummer erhalten, Mittwoch versendet und heute angekommen.


----------



## Waschdl (13. Oktober 2017)

Mein Capra kommt lt. DHL-Versandstatus am Montag.


----------



## BergabFan (13. Oktober 2017)

Meines lt. Versandstatus heute 

Hängt in Nohra, dem bermudadreieck der YT bikes, fest... 

Und morgen geht's in bikepark


----------



## Lexuzz (13. Oktober 2017)

Hab auch heute um 17 Uhr die DHL Benachrichtigung erhalten 
5 Tage eher als erwartet


----------



## mikel_239 (13. Oktober 2017)

homerkills schrieb:


> Hier ähnlich..
> 
> Daten an DHL übergeben am 12.10.
> 
> ...



Hier auch 
12.10. an DHL übergeben. Heute keine Änderung... Und das Wochenende soll doch so schön werden...


----------



## frank70 (13. Oktober 2017)

leute, nicht so ungeduldig. war bei yt bis vor wenigen jahren doch normal, dass man mindestens 3 monate warten musste. mit grösserem lagerbestand oder zu viel hergestellten rahmen könnte yt vermutlich solche preise auch nicht machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (13. Oktober 2017)

Heute konnte ich mein Jeffsy Pro Race in Empfang nehmen. Bike ist auch schon montiert. Zu meinem Erstaunen ist mein Jeffsy mit Fox Float DPX2 geliefert worden. Laut Beschreibung hätte ein Float X verbaut sein sollen. 

Kleines Upgrade von YT? Habt ihr euer Bike mit abweichender (besserer) Ausstattung geliefert bekommen?


----------



## mikel_239 (14. Oktober 2017)

Toll, dank DHL und YT hab ich heute Nacht schlecht geschlafen. Immerhin hab ich mein Jeffsy nun fast ein Jahr. Hab aber das Capra für meine Frau bestellt. Sie hatte Hoffnung, dass DHL die Daten noch nicht aktualisiert hat und das Bike unterwegs zu ihr ist. Alle 2 Stunden in der Nacht ging es so: "Die haben es doch noch nicht abgeholt!"... Wochenende ist schon gelaufen... Und der Status ist immer noch "Daten an DHL übergeben"


----------



## chuanito (14. Oktober 2017)

frank70 schrieb:


> leute, nicht so ungeduldig. war bei yt bis vor wenigen jahren doch normal, dass man mindestens 3 monate warten musste. mit grösserem lagerbestand oder zu viel hergestellten rahmen könnte yt vermutlich solche preise auch nicht machen



Kann deiner Logik nicht folgen...Wenn sie mehr verkaufen...können sie mehr wieder in die Firma investieren..bessere Herstellungsverfahren (effizientere, kostengünstigere etc.).

Der Grund wieso YT mit der Nachfrage nicht klarkommt ist für mich klar --->  Management-Problem von YT...das Problem besteht ja seit Jahren.

Ist ja nicht so, dass sie Komponenten produzieren würden...das einzige was von YT Kommt sind die Rahmen...diese wiederum werden wie bei allen anderne zu 90% in Asien produziert (es gibt z.B. weltweit nur 5-10 Firmen die sich auf Massenproduktion von Carbon-Rahmen spezialisiert haben.

Sie müssen "einfach" mehr Rahmen produzieren und diese dann mit Komponenten von bekannten Herstellern wie SRAM, Fox, Shimano, RockShox kombinieren.

Danach müssen sie ihr Online-Shop verbessern..(Status die verspätet oder im Falle der Schweiz gar nicht erscheinen)


----------



## mikel_239 (14. Oktober 2017)

chuanito schrieb:


> Kann deiner Logik nicht folgen...Wenn sie mehr verkaufen...können sie mehr wieder in die Firma investieren..bessere Herstellungsverfahren (effizientere, kostengünstigere etc.).
> 
> Die Tatsache, dass YT dem Bedarf nicht nachkommt ist für mich klar ---> sie kommen mit der Situation nicht klar und wissen nicht wie sie das Problem lösen können...Für mich ist das ein Management-Problem von YT...das Problem besteht ja seit Jahren.
> 
> ...



YT gibt es erst seit 11 Jahren. Bringt ja auch nichts wenn die zu schnell wachsen. Ein oder zwei schlecht geplante Jahre und das war es dann... 
Zudem macht Lagerhaltung die Bikes auch teuer. Wenn die Nachfrage größer ist als das Angebot, erhält es ja zudem den Wert der Bikes. Sogar der Gebrauchtpreis von YT Rädern ist recht hoch. 
Ich finde es nicht schlimm. Wenn man eins möchte, sollte man gleich am Anfang des Jahres zuschlagen. Ab Mitte/Ende des Jahres wird es dann ein Glücksspiel. Hätten wir das CAPRA AL COMP in S nicht mehr bekommen, hätten wir es nächstes Jahr das neu Modell geholt.


----------



## retrogroup (14. Oktober 2017)

chuanito schrieb:


> Kann deiner Logik nicht folgen...Wenn sie mehr verkaufen...können sie mehr wieder in die Firma investieren..bessere Herstellungsverfahren (effizientere, kostengünstigere etc.).
> 
> Der Grund wieso YT mit der Nachfrage nicht klarkommt ist für mich klar --->  Management-Problem von YT...das Problem besteht ja seit Jahren.
> 
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du dich fürs Management bei YT bewerben, du hast ja zum Samstag direkt alle Probleme eines erfolgreichen Fahrradherstellers gelöst. [emoji6]


----------



## homerkills (14. Oktober 2017)

Dont feed the troll.

Ist immerhin schon seit Donnerstag im IBC angemeldet und weiß wie es in der Branche läuft 

@chuanito 

Guck dich mal im Canyon Wartezimmer um...DAS ist ein Witz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chuanito (14. Oktober 2017)

homerkills schrieb:


> Dont feed the troll.
> 
> Ist immerhin schon seit Donnerstag im IBC angemeldet und weiß wie es in der Branche läuft
> 
> ...



Sorry aber wer ist hier der eigentliche Troll hier?  Ich weiss nicht wovon du redest aber ich habe Mai dieses Jahres eine Canyon Spectral bekommen (140mm..nicht die EX) und es ging alles nahezu perfekt ab...ich habe bestellt (aus der Schweiz)..habe gleich die Bestätigung bekommen..mit einem Liefertermin..wurde jederzeit über Änderungen informiert und das Paket kam 4-5 Tage später bei mir an.

Habe das Bike dann verkauft, weil ich nach ein Paar Trips in die Alpen gemerkt habe, dass ich viel lieber Enduro/Downhill fahren will und die Capra ein guter Kompromiss für mich war..
Kannst du mir vielleicht zeigen wo Canyon im 2016/2017 erst im April/Mai die neuen Modelle ausgeliefert hatund im Juli/Augst schon ausgeschossen hat?


----------



## retrogroup (14. Oktober 2017)

Sorry habe mich hinreißen lassen.  

Ich persönlich ziehe vor allen Unternehmern die ähnlich wie bei YT eine Marke schaffen meinen Hut. Bikes sind in den letzten Jahren eine ganze Ecke teurer geworden. Eines der Ziele vom Management von YT ist ja Bikes zu verkaufen die eine Menge Leistung fürs gezahlte Geld bieten. 
Im Interview haben Sie auch gesagt, dass einer der größten aktuellen Herausforderung des Unternehmens Wachstum und Skalierung sind. Problem erkannt, Sie arbeiten aktiv dran.

An alle Wartenden, ich kann Eure Vorfreude und Ungeduld total nachvollziehen! Seit heute kann ich sagen, dass Warten lohnt sich. [emoji3]


----------



## frank70 (14. Oktober 2017)

chuanito schrieb:


> Kann deiner Logik nicht folgen..


 meine logik ist die, dass yt vielleicht nach folgendem geschäftsmodell arbeitet: mach ein budget, was das geschäft (löhne,werbung, gebäude, investitionen usw..) kostet, dann bestimme, wie viele räder du verkaufen musst, dass diese kosten + rahmen+alle komponenten gedeckt sind. dann nimm noch ein paar rahmen mehr für gewinn und garantiefälle .   so hast du den laden mit weniger hektik im ueberblick, kundennähe ist so meist auch besser.   zuviel gewinn verbuchen zu müssen zahlt sich nicht immer aus !			 und hier noch was zur vorfreude;


----------



## chuanito (14. Oktober 2017)

So läufts leider nicht  

Jeder Hersteller, der verschiedene Modelle und Verschiedene Ausprägungen verkauft (unterschiedliche Komponenten für unterschiedliche Modelle, verschiedene Farben etc.) rechnet immer damit und kalkuliert die finanziellen Ziele unter Berücksichtigung der Tatsache, dass Gewisse Farben/Modelle sich viel besser verkaufen und setzt den Preis dieser Modelle so, dass es die Gesamtkosten (also auch der weniger verkauften Modelle) abdeckt. 

Jedes Unternehmen strebt aber einen Gewinn an (also nicht nur um die Kosten zu decken), damit es in Research & Development (neue Modelle, Produktionsverfahren) investieren kann. Nur so schafft es ein Unternehmen in einem Markt wie bei MTB  zu bestehen, weil es eine enorme Konkurrenz gibt..

Mein Unmut kommt, weil ich eigentlich ihr Flagship-Model (ihr Vorzeige-Model womit sie viele andere Modelle finanzieren), also die Capra, bestellt habe und nun eben mehr als zwei Monate warten muss.


----------



## homerkills (14. Oktober 2017)

chuanito schrieb:


> Sorry aber wer ist hier der eigentliche Troll hier?  Ich weiss nicht wovon du redest aber ich habe Mai dieses Jahres eine Canyon Spectral bekommen (140mm..nicht die EX) und es ging alles nahezu perfekt ab...ich habe bestellt (aus der Schweiz)..habe gleich die Bestätigung bekommen..mit einem Liefertermin..wurde jederzeit über Änderungen informiert und das Paket kam 4-5 Tage später bei mir an.
> 
> Habe das Bike dann verkauft, weil ich nach ein Paar Trips in die Alpen gemerkt habe, dass ich viel lieber Enduro/Downhill fahren will und die Capra ein guter Kompromiss für mich war..
> Kannst du mir vielleicht zeigen wo Canyon im 2016/2017 erst im April/Mai die neuen Modelle ausgeliefert hatund im Juli/Augst schon ausgeschossen hat?




2015...Strive CF 8...3 mal bestellt...ein Auftrag wurde nie bearbeitet. Shapeshifter....3 stück durchgerockt.
Canyon haut jedes Jahr im Oktober alles Nichtverkaufte raus.
Fragen?

PS...Kannst deine Bestellung jederzeit Stornieren...Du wirst nie Glücklich mit dem Bike werden ;-)


----------



## frank70 (14. Oktober 2017)

chuanito schrieb:


> einen Gewinn an (also nicht nur um die Kosten zu decken), damit es in Research & Development (neue Modelle, Produktionsverfahren) investieren kann


	  Das ist aber KEIN gewinn, wenn du es investiert, soviel verstehe ich schon, bringe mich schliesslich seit 19 jahren selbstständig durchs leben


----------



## chuanito (14. Oktober 2017)

homerkills schrieb:


> 2015...Strive CF 8...3 mal bestellt...ein Auftrag wurde nie bearbeitet. Shapeshifter....3 stück durchgerockt.
> Canyon haut jedes Jahr im Oktober alles Nichtverkaufte raus.
> Fragen?



Ich kenne die Situation mit dem Strive. Sie haben es nun in Griff bekommen und kenne keinen der noch Probleme hat...

Das mit der Bestellung ist mühsam aber wie gesagt, scheinen sie dies in Griff bekommen zu haben. Ich habe 4 Kollegen die alle eine Canyon haben und bei keinem gab es Probleme...das ist keine Statistik die irgendwas beweisen kann aber ich glaube dennoch, dass man bei Canyon wirklich merkt, dass sie ständig ihre Prozess optimieren..

Dies schein für YT momentan nicht der Fall zu sein.


----------



## chuanito (14. Oktober 2017)

frank70 schrieb:


> Das ist aber KEIN gewinn, wenn du es investiert, soviel verstehe ich schon, bringe mich schliesslich seit 19 jahren selbstständig durchs leben



Nun dieser Aussage kann ich jetzt nicht folgen. Du erwirtschaftest einen Gewinn und diesen investierst du im nächsten Jahr in R&D oder kannst du Geld ausgeben, welches du nicht hast?


----------



## homerkills (14. Oktober 2017)

chuanito schrieb:


> Dies schein für YT momentan nicht der Fall zu sein.



Na siehste.Hast es doch selbst auf den Punkt gebracht.
YT wirds des auch wieder gerade biegen.

Ich Sauf mir jetzt meine Wartezeit schön


----------



## BergabFan (15. Oktober 2017)

Letze Woche bezahlt (Mittwoch), am mittwoch dieser woche ging es bei yt raus und gestern früh konnte ich es durch auflauern an der zustellbasis um sieben uhr in empfang nehmen und danach gleich in den bikepark mit capra. 

Ist absolut ok von YT und DHL, ungeduldig war ich trotzdem wg Vorfreude  

Kann mich nicht beschweren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mikel_239 (15. Oktober 2017)

Die sollten nur den Text auf der Homepage ändern von "sofort lieferbar" in "versandfertig innerhalb einer Woche". Bei "sofort lieferbar" gehe ich immer davon aus, dass es sofort oder am nächsten Tag des Zahlungseingangs versandt wird...


----------



## Vormi (15. Oktober 2017)

mikmad schrieb:


> Die sollten nur den Text auf der Homepage ändern von "sofort lieferbar" in "versandfertig innerhalb einer Woche". Bei "sofort lieferbar" gehe ich immer davon aus, dass es sofort oder am nächsten Tag des Zahlungseingangs versandt wird...



Das ist das Problem, das am meisten nervt. Wenn "sofort lieferbar" im Shop steht, dann denke ich immer:
Das Rad liegt schon im Karton (jedes Modell ist ja immer gleich, da keine SOnderwünsche möglich) im Lager und kann direkt, nachdem das Geld eingegangen ist an DHL übergeben werden.
Deshalb ist der Vorschlag mit "versandfertig in einer Woche" viel besser für das "Gemüt" des Kunden


----------



## allianzffb (15. Oktober 2017)

chuanito schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Situation mit dem Strive. Sie haben es nun in Griff bekommen und kenne keinen der noch Probleme hat...
> 
> Das mit der Bestellung ist mühsam aber wie gesagt, scheinen sie dies in Griff bekommen zu haben. Ich habe 4 Kollegen die alle eine Canyon haben und bei keinem gab es Probleme...das ist keine Statistik die irgendwas beweisen kann aber ich glaube dennoch, dass man bei Canyon wirklich merkt, dass sie ständig ihre Prozess optimieren..
> 
> Dies schein für YT momentan nicht der Fall zu sein.



Ich glaub es ist besser du stornierst,solche Leute wollen wir hier nicht (nicht mal bei Schweizer)
YT würde sagen : Mut zur Lücke 

Servus mach’s gut


----------



## chuanito (15. Oktober 2017)

allianzffb schrieb:


> Ich glaub es ist besser du stornierst,solche Leute wollen wir hier nicht (nicht mal bei Schweizer)
> YT würde sagen : Mut zur Lücke
> 
> Servus mach’s gut



Hehe..der war jetzt wirklich lustig  Du definierst also wer hier mitschreiben kann und wer nicht? Wie wäre es wenn du sachlich argumentierst?

Du solltest deine eigene Signatur wörtlich nehmen ;-)


----------



## mikel_239 (16. Oktober 2017)

DHL hat sich für morgen angekündigt


----------



## Waschdl (16. Oktober 2017)

Meins ist heute angekommen und schon zusammengesteckt. Probe-/Jungfernfahrt steht morgen an.


----------



## chuanito (16. Oktober 2017)

Meiner kommt nun endlich am Mittwoch. Danach sind Anpassungen für 1-2 Tage geplant


----------



## Lexuzz (17. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir steht in der DHL App seit 4 Tagen "Auftragsdaten elektronisch übermittelt" dran


----------



## homerkills (17. Oktober 2017)

12.10.

Daten wurden übermittelt.

16.10.

Laut DHL! war heute Liefertermin.
Paket hängt in diesem sonderbaren Paketzentrum in Nohra.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (17. Oktober 2017)

homerkills schrieb:


> 12.10.
> 
> Daten wurden übermittelt.
> 
> ...



Mein Päckchen lag auch in Nohra. Bei mir war es dann am nächsten Tag in der Zustellung.

[emoji106][emoji6]


----------



## Evri (17. Oktober 2017)

homerkills schrieb:


> 12.10.
> 
> Daten wurden übermittelt.
> 
> ...



Ruft DHL Spedition nicht vor der Zustellung an? Ohne vorheriges Telefonat mit Terminabsprache gibt es keine Zustellung, so kenne ich das von anderen Bike Versender, wie ist das bei YT? Darum hängt das Paket vielleicht noch Paketzentrum in Nohra.

@retrogroup kann da sicher Licht ins dunkle bringen und uns sagen wie es bei ihm war.


----------



## tsa42 (17. Oktober 2017)

So lief's hier:

Sa, 14.10.17 08:46 -- Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.
Sa, 14.10.17 02:39 Obertshausen Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Fr, 13.10.17 16:58 Nohra Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Mi, 11.10.17 17:56 -- Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.


----------



## retrogroup (17. Oktober 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> Ruft DHL Spedition nicht vor der Zustellung an? Ohne vorheriges Telefonat mit Terminabsprache gibt es keine Zustellung, so kenne ich das von anderen Bike Versender, wie ist das bei YT? @retrogroup kann da sicher Licht ins dunkle bringen.



Bei mir hat man versucht das Paket ganz normal an den Zielort ohne vorherigen Anruf zuzustellen. Da ich leider zu der Zeit auf Arbeit war, wurde das Paket in die Filiale eingeliefert. In meinem Fall hat die Einlieferung ca. 24h gedauert, da die Post gestreikt hat. Ich konnte das Bike in der Filiale an nächsten Werktag abends in Empfang nehmen.
Im DHL Tracking wurde mir Online angeboten einen Zustelltermin/ Ort (alternativ) zu vereinbaren.

ich hoffe das hilft.


----------



## Evri (17. Oktober 2017)

Besten Dank.



retrogroup schrieb:


> Bei mir hat man versucht das Paket ganz normal an den Zielort ohne vorherigen Anruf zuzustellen. Da ich leider zu der Zeit auf Arbeit war, wurde das Paket in die Filiale eingeliefert. In meinem Fall hat die Einlieferung ca. 24h gedauert, da die Post gestreikt hat. Ich konnte das Bike in der Filiale an nächsten Werktag abends in Empfang nehmen.
> Im DHL Tracking wurde mir Online angeboten einen Zustelltermin/ Ort (alternativ) zu vereinbaren.
> 
> ich hoffe das hilft.





retrogroup schrieb:


> Bei mir hat man versucht das Paket ganz normal an den Zielort ohne vorherigen Anruf zuzustellen. Da ich leider zu der Zeit auf Arbeit war, wurde das Paket in die Filiale eingeliefert. In meinem Fall hat die Einlieferung ca. 24h gedauert, da die Post gestreikt hat. Ich konnte das Bike in der Filiale an nächsten Werktag abends in Empfang nehmen.
> Im DHL Tracking wurde mir Online angeboten einen Zustelltermin/ Ort (alternativ) zu vereinbaren.
> 
> ich hoffe das hilft.



Kam das Paket also mit dem "normalen" DHL Auto bei euch beiden oder kam es via großem LKW (DHL Spedition)?


----------



## tsa42 (17. Oktober 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> Kam das Paket also mit dem "normalen" DHL Auto bei euch beiden oder kam es via großem LKW (DHL Spedition)?



Ganz normal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## retrogroup (17. Oktober 2017)

Evri schrieb:


> Besten Dank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das kann ich leider nicht sagen, da ich das Paket in der Filiale abgeholt habe.


----------



## Waschdl (17. Oktober 2017)

Bei mir war es eine „Wunschtagzustellung“ die ganz normal zugestellt worden wäre, wenn ich nicht online einen Ablageort hinterlegt hätte.


----------



## H-P (18. Oktober 2017)

Mit No(h)ra hatte doch Modern Talking schon ihre Probleme.


----------



## homerkills (18. Oktober 2017)

Von Nohra hat sich mein Bike nun auch getrennt...ist nun in Zustellung


----------



## homerkills (18. Oktober 2017)

..und Tschüss


----------



## Lexuzz (18. Oktober 2017)

Super.. Da wartet man den ganzen Tag und plant alles um und was ist? Nichts ;(
Hoffe es kommt dann morgen an. Wie ich diesen Zusteller hasse ;(


----------



## Lexuzz (18. Oktober 2017)

Vor allem da es gestern um 15:45 bearbeitet wurde


----------



## retrogroup (18. Oktober 2017)

Lexuzz schrieb:


> Super.. Da wartet man den ganzen Tag und plant alles um und was ist? Nichts ;(
> Hoffe es kommt dann morgen an. Wie ich diesen Zusteller hasse ;(



Vielleicht dreht dein Zusteller gerade mal ne Runde bei dem schönen Wetter und liefert erst morgen aus. [emoji85]


----------



## Lexuzz (18. Oktober 2017)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Vielleicht dreht dein Zusteller gerade mal ne Runde bei dem schönen Wetter und liefert erst morgen aus. [emoji85]


Gnade ihm Gott


----------



## keiner99 (19. Oktober 2017)

weiß jemand wie die originalen Laufräder des Tues CF Pro 2017 sind? sind die Felgen was gscheides? oder soll man die gleich auf Ultimate Deemax wechseln? ich bekomm das Bike bald und bin am überlegen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## magnus4ever (20. Oktober 2017)

Ich reih mich hier auch Mal ein, habe ein Jeffsy 27 CF Two aktuell im Zulauf. 

Ich brauche noch Pedale, kann jemand was günstiges brauchbares zum Einfahren empfehlen bis ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht habe? (Erstes MTB), bei Trekking/Commuter Pedalen wüsste ich sofort was....

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## retrogroup (21. Oktober 2017)

magnue4ever schrieb:


> Ich reih mich hier auch Mal ein, habe ein Jeffsy 27 CF Two aktuell im Zulauf.
> 
> Ich brauche noch Pedale, kann jemand was günstiges brauchbares zum Einfahren empfehlen bis ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht habe? (Erstes MTB), bei Trekking/Commuter Pedalen wüsste ich sofort was....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk



- Shimano Klickpedale PD-A530
- Shimano Klickpedale PD-M324

Beide für den Anfang gut und kosten kein Vermögen.


----------



## mikel_239 (21. Oktober 2017)

magnue4ever schrieb:


> Ich reih mich hier auch Mal ein, habe ein Jeffsy 27 CF Two aktuell im Zulauf.
> 
> Ich brauche noch Pedale, kann jemand was günstiges brauchbares zum Einfahren empfehlen bis ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen gemacht habe? (Erstes MTB), bei Trekking/Commuter Pedalen wüsste ich sofort was....
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


Bin dieses Jahr von Klick auf Flat umgestiegen. Hab mir die Race Face Chester geholt. Die sind günstig und in Verbindung mit 5/10 Schuhen richtig klasse


----------



## Ascom87 (25. Oktober 2017)

So, Jeffsy CF One 29 ist bestellt. Hoffentlich drückt YT und DHL auf die Tube, nächste Woche sind zwei Feiertage.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (2. November 2017)

Ich war jetzt mutig und habe mir ein Jeffsy AL one 27 bestellt.
Erstes Mtb und dann gleich von einem Versender 
Habe aber das von den Event/Testbikes genommen, mal schaun wie schlimm es ausschaut 

Bin aber noch ein wenig beim grübeln ob ich nicht doch besser das CF pro nehmen soll, x01 Eagle, Fox Gabel/Dämpfer und Carbon sind schon eine andere Hausnummer...
 Hm...


----------



## Waldhobel (2. November 2017)

Servus,

wie lange hat der Versand bei euch gedauert?

Hab jetzt von den DHL-Pfeifen zum 2-ten mal eine Benachrichtigung für die geplante Zustellung erhalten die natürlich nicht eingehalten wurde.

Ging am 25.10 bei YT raus ( taggenau wie vorhergesagt - YT)
- Geptante erste Zustellung am 30.10 natürlich nix
- Nächste Zustellung geplant 2.11 bis 12:30 natürlich wieder nix.

Aktueller Standort Startpaketzentrum
Des kann doch net so schwer sein.
In der Zeit hätt ich des Rad geschätzt 18 mal abholen können und wäre schon 300 Km Bike gefahren ...

Wäre wirklich super wenn YT eine Abholung anbieten würde dann hätte der Bikekauf nicht so einen üblen Nachgeschmack bei der Lieferung.
DHL ist einfach der letzte Haufen.


----------



## keiner99 (2. November 2017)

Meines wurde am 25.10 verschickt und kam am 31.10 mit DHL in AT an  geht supergeil das Tues CF pro! Das Fox Fahrwerk is der Hammer  das bike verlangt airtime, unglaublich geil!


----------



## Waldhobel (2. November 2017)

keiner99 schrieb:


> Meines wurde am 25.10 verschickt und kam am 31.10 mit DHL in AT an


Ich kotz, verstehen muss man das nicht....


----------



## Blacksheep87 (3. November 2017)

Wie lange dauert es von der Auftragsbestätigung/Zahlungsbestätigung bis das Bike(lagernd) in den Versand geht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (3. November 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Wie lange dauert es von der Auftragsbestätigung/Zahlungsbestätigung bis das Bike(lagernd) in den Versand geht?


Bei mir ging das super schnell. Ich meine insgesamt 3 Tage nach verbuchtem Zahlungseingang war mein Bike da. Hatte wohl aber auch Glück mit DHL.


----------



## homerkills (3. November 2017)

Meins war Lieferbar ab 11.10. Ging auch an diesem Tag in den Versand. Hing dann im Startpaketzentrum ein paar Tage rum und wurde am 18.10. an mich übergeben.

Wie schon öfters festgestellt wurde scheint DHL erstmal zu sammeln.


----------



## Waldhobel (4. November 2017)

Servus, 

Ich melde mich aus dem Wartezimmer ab.
Heute kam das Paket.
Versendet am 25.10.
Aufbau war total easy. Alle Schrauben mit Drehmoment kontrolliert, bis auf eine warn alle entsprechend angezogen.
Hab XL bestelt für ne 92er SL, bei 188cm hatte zwar paar Bedenken da ich nur L probegefahren bin, aber passt hervorrgend.
So bin weg .

Happy Trails


----------



## Blacksheep87 (5. November 2017)

Ich hasse warten...

Werkzeug ist keins dabei oder?


----------



## keiner99 (5. November 2017)

Bei mir war keines dabei.. Aber bein tues cf pro war gleich ein zweiter passender Steuersatz dabei.. Der originale wurde sofort locker und war zu kurz.. Der beiliegende passt perfekt!


----------



## Gebot (6. November 2017)

Ich nehme dann auch einmal Platz hier  

Habe gerade nach langem hin und her ein Jeffsy CF One 29er bestellt  

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, was sofort lieferbar bedeutet. Schade, dass man nicht abholen kann. Ich wohne nur 65 km von Forchheim entfernt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldhobel (6. November 2017)

Gebot schrieb:


> Schade, dass man nicht abholen kann. Ich wohne nur 65 km von Forchheim entfernt



ja schade, wäre selbst die 250 Km einfach gefahren.
Wenn ich mir so die Sendungsverfolgung anschaue.

Fr, 27.10.17	  Nohra Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Mo, 30.10.17	 Augsburg Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Sa, 04.11.17	 Speyer Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Sa, 04.11.17	 Speyer Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen.
Sa, 04.11.17 10:36 -- Die Sendung wurde erfolgreich zugestellt 

Wenn ich dann noch überlege das 1 Wochenende und 2 Feiertage mit schönstens Wetter dazwischen lagen 

Aber haltet durch irgendwann kommt eures auch an .


----------



## Blacksheep87 (6. November 2017)

Wo steht auf der Auftragsbestätigung das vorraussichtliche Lieferdatum von dem sie überall schreiben?


----------



## Gebot (6. November 2017)

Ich hoffe ich bekomme es überhaupt  
Auf der Webseite steht jetzt Sold Out und ich habe zwar ne Bestell- aber keine Auftragsbestätigung bisher :'(


----------



## Gebot (7. November 2017)

Juhu Auftragsbestätigung. Bike ist auf Lager  

Gibts Erfahrungen wie lange es bei "Auf Lager" dauert?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (7. November 2017)

Am Freitag die AB bekommen, Bike auf Lager, aber Lieferdatum bzw Versandbestätigung hab ich noch nicht bekommen

Bin mir sicher dass ich diese Woche nix mehr bekomm...


----------



## Gebot (8. November 2017)

Blacksheep hat sich bei dir was getan? 

Mir wurde heute früh der Zahlungseingang bestätigt. ich hoffe es geht bald in den Versand. Ich kann sowas immer nicht erwarten  Es ist so grausam zu warten bis die das an DHL übergeben. Ich könnte da in 30 Minuten schnell rüber fahren und das Gerät mitnehmen.... so gemein


----------



## Ascom87 (8. November 2017)

Gebot schrieb:


> Juhu Auftragsbestätigung. Bike ist auf Lager
> 
> Gibts Erfahrungen wie lange es bei "Auf Lager" dauert?



Meines war ziemlich genau nach einer Woche da, trotz einem bzw. zwei Feiertagen.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (8. November 2017)

@Gebot 

Nö leider noch nicht, sag ich ja dass es diese Woche nix mehr wird 
Vll hab ich aber Glück und bekomm ein neues und nicht wie bestellt ein Eventbike  (war das letzte)
Ansonsten kann ich mir nicht erklären wie man so lange braucht um etwas, was lagernd ist, zu versenden.


Am Montag hab ich bei Bike Discont ein paar Sachen (Dämpferpumpe, Pedale usw) bestellt, das ist morgen da...


----------



## Gebot (9. November 2017)

Ich habe gerade meine Tracking Nummer bekommen  

Ich bin unfassbar angetan von YT wie schnell das geht  Wenn ich da an meine letzte Rennrad Bestellung bei Canyon zurück denke.... 
Wenn sich das Jeffsy jetzt nur halb so geil fährt wie alle immer schreiben bin ich voll happy


----------



## Blacksheep87 (9. November 2017)

Mit jedem Tag der vergeht, an dem ich keine Versandbestätigung bekomme, steigt mein verlangen das Bike ungeöffnet wieder retour zu schicken bzw. die Bestellung einfach zu stornieren.

Vorfreude ist sogut wie keine mehr vorhanden...

Es gibt jetzt noch einen Fall und wenn der eintritt bleibt das Bike, sonst kann YT mich gern haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H-P (9. November 2017)

Ja bestell ab, ist bestimmt besser so.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (9. November 2017)

H-P schrieb:


> Ja bestell ab, ist bestimmt besser so.



Es zipft mich halt an dass man es nicht schafft einen lagernden Artikel innerhalb von 7 Tagen zu verschicken...

Wer weiß wie lang es dann dauert wenn mal was mit dem Bike ist, ist halt ein scheiß Start und gibt einem zu denken


----------



## eGlegacy (9. November 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Mit jedem Tag der vergeht, an dem ich keine Versandbestätigung bekomme, steigt mein verlangen das Bike ungeöffnet wieder retour zu schicken bzw. die Bestellung einfach zu stornieren.
> 
> Vorfreude ist sogut wie keine mehr vorhanden...
> 
> Es gibt jetzt noch einen Fall und wenn der eintritt bleibt das Bike, sonst kann YT mich gern haben.


Muss ich nicht verstehen? Klar ist das ärgerlich, wenn man etwas wartet. Andererseits hast du ein Probebike bestellt, das wird garantiert noch sauber gemacht und eine Geschichten. Steht ja nicht im Regal rum und wartet darauf versendet zu werden.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Blacksheep87 (9. November 2017)

@eGlegacy 

Also wenn ich was gebrauchtes Verkauf putz ichs bevor es online gestellt wird.
Und wo solls sonst sein? Irgendwo in Polen oder noch in Betrieb? Dann sollte es nicht als lagernd/ sofort Versandbereit angepriesen werden.


----------



## homerkills (9. November 2017)




----------



## eGlegacy (9. November 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> @eGlegacy
> 
> Also wenn ich was gebrauchtes Verkauf putz ichs bevor es online gestellt wird.
> Und wo solls sonst sein? Irgendwo in Polen oder noch in Betrieb? Dann sollte es nicht als lagernd/ sofort Versandbereit angepriesen werden.


Mag sein, was da an Verzögerung mit rein spielt kann ich nicht sagen, das waren nur Mutmaßungen, ist am Ende auch irrelevant.
Trotzdem geht es bei yt erfahrungsgemäß sehr schnell, auch der Support.
Und deswegen etwas abzubestellen.. naja, was schreibe ich hier ot, ist ja dein Ding  dann freut sich jemand anderes über das geniale Bike 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G930F mit Tapatalk


----------



## retrogroup (9. November 2017)

Also ich habe bei YT ein nicht lagerndes Bike bestellt. Hatte 8 Wochen Wartezeit. Die Vorfreude ist von Tag zu Tag größer geworden. 

Ich kann sagen jeder Tag des Wartens hat sich absolut gelohnt! Ich würde es wieder tun. [emoji7][emoji106]


----------



## Gebot (10. November 2017)

Hast du schon einmal angerufen?
Frag doch einfach mal nach woran es liegt. Habe die Hotline als freundlich und kompetent erlebt. Wegen ein paar Tagen würde ich noch nicht so ein Fass aufmachen....und wenigstens erstmal nachfragen. 

Bei Canyon habe ich ein express bike bestellt. Lieferbar in 3 Tagen. Am Ende habe ich knapp 2 Monate gewartet.... Nur so als Vergleich


----------



## Blacksheep87 (10. November 2017)

Gebot schrieb:


> Hast du schon einmal angerufen?
> Frag doch einfach mal nach woran es liegt. Habe die Hotline als freundlich und kompetent erlebt. Wegen ein paar Tagen würde ich noch nicht so ein Fass aufmachen....und wenigstens erstmal nachfragen.
> 
> Bei Canyon habe ich ein express bike bestellt. Lieferbar in 3 Tagen. Am Ende habe ich knapp 2 Monate gewartet.... Nur so als Vergleich




Habe soeben mit der Hotline telefoniert.
Ganz ehrlich? Ich fühl mich grad richtig verarscht von denen

Sofort Lieferbar heißt für mich dass es lagernd ist und innerhalb weniger Tage verschickt werden kann, nicht so bei YT und den Probebikes, die sind zwar da müssen aber erst mal gecheckt werden, dauert ab heute eh nur noch min. 2 Wochen, dann wirds verpackt usw. und kommt in den Versand, dauert auch nochmal 2-3 Tage + Versandzeit. Also werde ich November kein YT Bike mehr in empfang nehmen
Ein kleiner Hinweis würde ja reichen dass es min. 2 Wochen länger dauert...

Ich sehs schon kommen dass die dann drauf kommen dass das Bike schrott ist und die Bestellung storniert wird und anderes wird dann auch nicht mehr Verfügbar sein....

Dann hätt ich gleich das neue nehmen können und hätt es vll nächste Woche schon.

Dann wiedersprechen sie sich selbst auch wieder: *FAQ: Komplett abgeschlossen:* Der Artikel wurde von uns versandt und ist auf dem Weg zu dir.
lt netten Mitarbeiter von der Hotline ist das nur intern für sie abgeschlossen, kann ja auch nicht sein wenn das Bike noch nicht mal angeschaut wurde...

Ich hab grad echt einen Hass auf die. 


@Gebot 2 Monate ist hart wenn 3 Tage angegeben werden, da hätt ich nach spätestens 3 Wochen storniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eGlegacy (10. November 2017)

Kann deinen Ärger da zum Teil nachvollziehen, du hast völlig Recht, dass YT bei Probebikes und Co. dazuschreiben sollte, dass die erst im Nachhinein kontrolliert werden und der Versand so etwas länger dauert.

Aber wie ich am Anfang schon schrieb, wäre ich davon sowieso ausgegangen- bei dem meisten, was ich kenne, ist das so die Praxis. Dafür bekommst du dann ein wirklich gerade frisch überprüftes Bike.

Freu dich einfach ne Woche länger drauf- bei mir ist aktuell eh kein Wetter zum fahren


----------



## Blacksheep87 (10. November 2017)

Wenns bloss eine Woche wär, ab jetzt 2 Wochen bis es mal versendet wird und dann ist Dezember, weiß nicht ob ich dann bei minus Graden und Schnee mit dem Biken anfangen will
Ich werde es bekommen und sofort für den Winter einmotten

Ich kenn das so nicht, ist auch mein erstes Bike und das erste Online bestellte.
Aber es ist für mich einfach nicht Logisch das Rad zuerst zu verkaufen und dann zu kontrollieren, sollte es defekt sein dann verärgert man den Kunden noch sehr viel mehr, zuerst dauert es einige Zeit länger als erwartet und dann wird die Bestellung storniert weil defekt.

Es sind halt so kleine Details die mich richtig ärgern:
Sofort Lieferbar-> dauert min 3 Wochen bis es mal versendet wird
In der Bestellbestätigung steht dass in der AB der Liefertermin bekannt gegeben wird-> Nicht der Fall
Bestellstatus: Komplett abgeschlossen, lt FAQ: versendet-> noch nichtmal das Bike gecheckt ob i.O. 

Es steht nirgends und es sagt dir keiner dass es bei einem Probebike soviel länger dauert


----------



## eGlegacy (10. November 2017)

Ja, wie gesagt, denke da muss YT etwas nachbessern und sowas bei solchen Bikes gesondert aufführen.

Defekt kann es nicht sein, defekt wäre Rahmenbruch. So werden die alle Komponenten durchtesten und das tauschen, was unter der angegebenen Verschleißgrenze liegt. Außerdem gehe ich davon aus, dass der Rahmen zerlegt, die Lager getestet und im Zweifel neu gefettet werden etc.
Das ist also einiges an Arbeit und im Grunde profitierst du hinterher davon- auch, wenn du etwas länger warten musst. (Und nochmals, wie gesagt, es als 'sofort verfügbar' zu kennzeichnen ist nicht wirklich korrekt, das stimmt)


----------



## Blacksheep87 (10. November 2017)

Irreführung des Konsumenten nennt man sowas...

Ist (glaub ich)nicht mal legal was die machen.


----------



## 4Stroke (11. November 2017)

.


----------



## Gebot (13. November 2017)

Juhuuu DHL hat sich für morgen angemeldet  
Ich bin schon gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (13. November 2017)

Ich bekomms vorraussichtlich anfang Dezember... 

Sofort Lieferbar...


----------



## Gebot (13. November 2017)

Nimms locker ist doch eh kack Wetter und früh dunkel


----------



## Blacksheep87 (13. November 2017)

Naja es regnet bzw. schneit den ganzen Tag, aber ich bin dermaßen angepisst von denen...

Ich hätte kein Problem dass es etwas dauert, aber es wird nirgends mit einem Wort erwähnt (und ob das bei anderen Firmen normal ist ist mit sch... egal-> Sofort Lieferbar hat sofort geliefert zu werden)

Dann wird einem gesagt weil mans eh billiger bekommt, kann man ja auch warten.

First in first out Prinzip, warum hat @Gebot morgen sein Bike und bei meinem hat man noch nichtmal angefangen.
Warum brauchen die mehrere Wochen für ein Service.

Die haben einen Monat länger mein Geld als ich ihre Ware

Warum wird der Tip dass man eine deutlich längere Lieferzeit erwähnen soll ignoriert (es würde ja eh nicht umgesetzt werden, aber zumindest sagen dass es weitergeleitet wird)


Ich hab gar keine Freude mehr...


----------



## Gebot (13. November 2017)

Naja mein Bike stand fertig im Karton im Lager. Da musste nur ein Aufkleber drauf. 

Deins wird nochmal komplett überarbeitet. Da muss ein Mechaniker ran.... Das dauert halt. 

Du kannst dich jetzt immer weiter in der Spirale hoch Schrauben und aufregen oder einfach entspannen bis es da ist. Oder du schmeißt hin und stornierst... Dann bekommst du halt den Preis nicht und musst wo anders teurer bestellen. 
Aber lass die Finger von Canyon da dauert es viel länger....


----------



## Blacksheep87 (13. November 2017)

Hast eh recht


----------



## jaja007 (14. November 2017)

So habe gerade des Jeffsy Al one 27 bestellt, bin gespannt wann ich die Mail mit den Bankdaten bekomme. Freu mich auf jeden Fall jetzt schon wie Schnitzel. Hoffentlich hält des Wetter dieses Jahr noch.


----------



## Gebot (14. November 2017)

So mein Jeffsy ist da  aufgebaut und nur kurz 15 Minuten auf nem kleinen Waldweg vor der Tür ausprobiert. Bin leider krank 
Aber dieses Bike ist einfach nur geil  geht total locker aufs Hinterrad. Ich hatte Angst das 29er wäre Träge... fühlt sich bisher nicht so an. Ich freu mich grad wie ein Kleinkind aufs Wochenende    

Mein 2008er Specialized Enduro fühlt sich im vergleich an wie ein Baumarkt Bike  was knapp 10 Jahre doch ausmachen.


----------



## eGlegacy (14. November 2017)

Viel Spaß mit deinem Jeffsy.


----------



## timothea (16. November 2017)

Bei meiner Bestellung läuft es nicht so recht. Jeffsy 27 AL Two am 27.10. bestellt. Lieferort Schweiz. Auftragsbestätigung am 30.10. mit "lieferbar ab 01.11.2017" erhalten. Am 02.11. Statusänderung "bezahlt". Am 14.11. habe ich via E-Mail nachgefragt wie es aussieht mit dem Status bzw. geplanten Auslieferung. Innert vier Stunden Antwort bekommen:

- aktuell sehr hohes Bestellaufkommen
- Bike ist in Zollbeschauung
- Versendung wird angestrebt für nächste Woche (Woche 47)

Wenn es schlecht läuft wird es Woche 48 bis ich das Bike erhalten habe.

Habe so meine Fragezeichen was "lieferbar ab 01.11.2017" bei YT bedeutet. Das alle Komponenten bei YT vorhanden sind und dann das Bike noch zusammengebaut werden muss? Oder ob das Bike fertig verpackt zum Versand bereit ist? Aufgrund der Situation meiner Bestellung nehme ich an ersteres.

Nun ja. Ich hoffe meine durch die vielen positiven Erfahrungsberichte hohen Erwartungen, werden dann durch das Bike erfüllt. Dann ist die Verzögerung auch schnell vergessen.


----------



## allianzffb (16. November 2017)

aber yt hat doch deine frage beantwortet
Bike ist in Zollbeschauung
schweiz ist nicht eu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hustler_Jackson (16. November 2017)

Meiner Meinung nach ist der Versand via DHL suboptimal:

Bestellt am Sonntagabend
Auftragsbestätigung am Montagmittag bekommen ( bike aus dem Outlet mit Lackfehler)
Übergeben an DHL am Dienstagnachmittag

Seit dem nix. Kleinere Bestellungen, welche am Dienstag getätigt wurden, sind per DPD und DHL schon zugestellt worden. Sperrgut und DHL ist eine KATASTROPHE! Das können andere besser und letztlich ist das für YT nicht verkaufsfördernd. Aber die suchen ja nen neuen head of sale.

Vielleicht bewerbe ich mich; was ich zuerst ändern würde ist mir jetzt schon klar!

Viele Grüße


----------



## Waldhobel (16. November 2017)

Hustler_Jackson schrieb:


> per DPD und DHL schon zugestellt worden. Sperrgut und DHL ist eine KATASTROPHE!



War bei mir auch stand ne ganze Woche dort rum, DHL sammelt das Sperrgut erstmal im Startpaketzentrum Nohra oder Augsburg.



Hustler_Jackson schrieb:


> Das können andere besser


aber net mit DHL


----------



## Hustler_Jackson (16. November 2017)

Waldhobel schrieb:


> War bei mir auch stand ne ganze Woche dort rum, DHL sammelt das Sperrgut erstmal im Startpaketzentrum Nohra oder Augsburg.
> 
> 
> aber net mit DHL



Ich meinte damit auch nicht YT, sondern andere Paketdienste!

Aber: DHL hat sich des bikes angenommen und bringt es mir nun morgen früh! Da wird sich mein Sohn sehr freuen und ich ein anstrengendes Wochenende haben 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Blacksheep87 (16. November 2017)

timothea schrieb:


> Habe so meine Fragezeichen was "lieferbar ab 01.11.2017" bei YT bedeutet. Das alle Komponenten bei YT vorhanden sind und dann das Bike noch zusammengebaut werden muss? Oder ob das Bike fertig verpackt zum Versand bereit ist? Aufgrund der Situation meiner Bestellung nehme ich an ersteres.



Ab da kann das Bike zusammengebaut, eingestellt und verschickt werden (dauert halt ein paar Tage) steht aber auch irgendwo in den FAQ.


Die Kommunikation, bzw. was sie schreiben, sagen oder tun muss nicht immer zusammen passen...


----------



## jaja007 (17. November 2017)

Extrem gut, mein Jeffsy wurde heute verschickt. Nur 3 Tage von Bestellung bis zum Versand. Bin schon aufgeregt


----------



## homerkills (17. November 2017)

..und steht jetzt erstmal bis Mittwoch im Start Paketzentrum rum 


Sorry


----------



## Blacksheep87 (17. November 2017)

homerkills schrieb:


> ..und steht jetzt erstmal bis Mittwoch im Start Paketzentrum rum
> 
> 
> Sorry


Zumindest ist es verpackt und sowas wie aufn Weg.


----------



## Hustler_Jackson (17. November 2017)

Bei uns hat’s zweieinhalb Tage gedauert.

Viele Grüße


----------



## jaja007 (20. November 2017)

Stimmt mit DHL, da tut sich seit Freitag gar nichts mehr. Bin gespannt wie lange das so weiter geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (21. November 2017)

Kaum zu glauben, gestern Abend hab ich die Versandbestätigung erhalten und heute wurde der 23.11 als Zustadatum genannt.

Schau ma mal, ich bin gespannt


----------



## jaja007 (23. November 2017)

Also gestern wurde mein Jeffsy geliefert.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (23. November 2017)

Endlich ist es da 
DHL hat mich zwar ein wenig geärgert aber passt schon...

Bike gleich mal ausgepackt und zusammen gebaut, Flaschenhalter-Set fehlt natürlich und die Schaltung ist weit entfernt eingestellt zu sein.
Dämpfer/Gabel sind extrem weich, da muss ich morgen ran, ich mag heut nicht mehr


----------



## frank70 (23. November 2017)

bist du eigentlich im ganzen ein so negativ-denkender mensch ? deine posts kommen alle einfach so rüber.   ja, weiss, eigentlich nicht so wichtig und geht mich ja auch nichts an . trotzdem : good times und


----------



## Blacksheep87 (23. November 2017)

Nö, normal nicht.
Aber ich wüsst jetzt auch nicht was bei diesem Bestellablauf positiv war.

Zuerst sagt einem keiner dass es soviel länger dauert
Machne Aussagen passen nicht mit ihrem FAQ zusammen
Dann pfuscht DHL
Dann fehlt ein Teil der Lieferung
Schaltung nicht eingestellt 
Aufbauanleitung vom Capra dabei (egal weichen nur ein paar Drehmomente ab)
Sattelstütze funktioniert glaub ich auch nicht (habs aber noch nicht weiter beachtet)
Dämpfer war auch nicht angeschraubt

Ah doch was positives: es war gut verpackt...


----------



## frank70 (23. November 2017)

ich hoffe, das schlechte ist jetzt vorbei und du wirst eine lange und gute zeit mit deinem yt haben, die bikes sind gut, kannst also wirklich beruhigt sein,sonst hätte ich nicht 4 davon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (23. November 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Nö, normal nicht.




hmmm..


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. November 2017)

frank70 schrieb:


> ich hoffe, das schlechte ist jetzt vorbei und du wirst eine lange und gute zeit mit deinem yt haben, die bikes sind gut, kannst also wirklich beruhigt sein,sonst hätte ich nicht 4 davon



Bike geht voraussichtlich zurück.

Der Hebel am Dämpfer zum "Sperren" hat keine Funktion, die Sattelstütze bleibt nicht oben (wenn man sich draufsetzt), Schalten sogut wie unmöglich...

Es will halt nicht


----------



## eGlegacy (24. November 2017)

Aber aufgepumpt hast du die Teile schon? Weil du am Anfang auch geschrieben hattest, dass Gabel und Dämpfer extrem weich sind.
Inwiefern ist die Schaltung nicht eingestellt?

Entweder hast du einfach durchweg Pech, soll es ja auch geben, oder du hast doch etwas falsche Vorstellungen?


----------



## frank70 (24. November 2017)

schon mit yt gesprochen ?


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. November 2017)

@eGlegacy 

Dämpfer hatte ~120Psi, jetzt knapp 200, aber die Sperre die in etwas blocken soll funktioniert nicht wirklich, das kenn ich ganz anders.

Schaltung passt insofern nicht dass beim Schaltvirgang nicht geschalten wird, es streift, die Kette springt usw.
Weit entfernt von einer halbwegs eingestellten Schaltung.

Variostütze bleibt auch nicht oben.


Jetzt frag ich mich was die die letzten 3 Wochen mit dem Bike gemacht haben, Service wurde wohl keins gemacht, oder die Heinzelmännchen habens im Karton verstellt.
Wenn das so als Testbike am weg war hat man sicher etliche Kunden vergrault...

Beim zusammenbau kann man auch nicht viel falsch machen.

Scheint so als würde der komplette Kaufvorgang unter einem extrem schlechten Stern stehn.

Heute wär noch schönes Wetter und ich hab frei, aber eine Tour ist nicht möglich  und ab morgen kommt der Schnee...

@frank70 
Ja hab ihnen gestern schon ne mail geschrieben.


----------



## bartos0815 (24. November 2017)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> @eGlegacy
> 
> Dämpfer hatte ~120Psi, jetzt knapp 200, aber die Sperre die in etwas blocken soll funktioniert nicht wirklich, das kenn ich ganz anders.
> 
> ...


tja es war halt ein testbike, dass wird maximal gewaschen und ab in den karton. einstellen oder entlüften von bauteilen kannste vergessen...
so einen aufwand betreiben die nicht...


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. November 2017)

3 wochen lang?

Aja sauber ists nicht 

Aber testen knn man mit sowas auch nicht...


----------



## Krupinski (25. November 2017)

Also bei mir war alles Tip Top damals. Pedale dran, Federgabel und Dämpfer eingestellt und los ging es...


----------



## Hustler_Jackson (25. November 2017)

Ich kann auch nix negatives berichten! Der Vorbau war minimal schief, ansonsten alles fest und perfekt montiert!!!

VG


----------



## Blacksheep87 (25. November 2017)

Weil du den Vorbau erwähnst, ich frag mich was die an dem schrauben mussten dass der ca. 45Grad verdreht war 

Ich hab wahrlich kein Glück mit dieser Bestellung.
Kann nicht mal eine Probefahrt machen um zu sagen ob das Bike passt

Mal schaun wann ich eine Antwort bekomme und vorallem was.

Ps kein wunder dass ihr nix negatives zu berichten habt, das bekomm ich alles ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## homerkills (25. November 2017)

Unangenehm


----------



## Blacksheep87 (26. November 2017)

Wie soll ichs sagen...
Sattelstütze bleibt oben, Sperrhebel am Dämpfer hat eine funktion und die Schaltung hab ich auch hin bekommen.

Aber kann es sein dass Dämpfer und Sattelstütze keine kälte mögen?
Denn als nix ging wars kalt und das Bike war draußen, und jetzt stehts im warmen...


----------



## StrandMattn (26. November 2017)

bartos0815 schrieb:


> tja es war halt ein testbike, dass wird maximal gewaschen und ab in den karton. einstellen oder entlüften von bauteilen kannste vergessen...
> so einen aufwand betreiben die nicht...


Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hab im gleichen Demo Sale wie Blacksheep gekauft und es war alles perfekt eingestellt. Aufbauen, Dämpferdruck anpassen und los! Demobike von Neurad nicht zu unterscheiden.
Habe ebenfalls nachgefragt, wann sie liefern. Der YT Service war zuvorkommend und freundlich.

@Blacksheep87 
Schau doch mal bei deinem Fahrradladen deines Vertrauens und lass das Schaltwerk einstellen, das kostet nur ein lächeln. Es ist ohnehin ein Wunder, dass das Schaltwerk nach Demontage und Transport noch perfekt schaltet. Daher locker bleiben. 
Wegen der Reverb würde ich aber dranbleiben, die haben öfter mal Macken.


----------



## timothea (28. November 2017)

timothea schrieb:


> Bei meiner Bestellung läuft es nicht so recht. Jeffsy 27 AL Two am 27.10. bestellt. Lieferort Schweiz. Auftragsbestätigung am 30.10. mit "lieferbar ab 01.11.2017" erhalten. Am 02.11. Statusänderung "bezahlt". Am 14.11. habe ich via E-Mail nachgefragt wie es aussieht mit dem Status bzw. geplanten Auslieferung. Innert vier Stunden Antwort bekommen:
> 
> - aktuell sehr hohes Bestellaufkommen
> - Bike ist in Zollbeschauung
> ...



Gestern, 27.11.2017, ist mein Jeffsy bei mir eingetroffen. Hat also einen Kalendermonat gedauert von Bestellung bis Auslieferung. Vom Zeitpunkt der Versendung (21.11.2017) durch YT an ging es rasch voran. 

Das Bike ist soweit ich aktuell beurteilen kann durch YT sauber zusammengebaut worden. Jetzt warte ich noch auf die bestellten Pedale, neue Dämpferpumpe (meine alte geht nur bis 11 Bar, das reicht nicht für den Deluxe Dämpfer) und Kit für die Umrüstung auf Tubeless. Die SRAM Guide R Bremsen werde ich wohl durch eine Shimano Zee ersetzten. Nur schon die Griffweitenverstellung ist Mist. Druckpunkt ist recht weich. Mal sehen wie das Bremsverhalten ist.


----------



## phlek (28. November 2017)

LEUTE ! Deren Website ist unter *MAINTENANCE*_* *


----------



## sorny (13. Dezember 2017)

Was habts ihr so für eure Testbikes bezahlt?

Zu mir is wohl eines der letzten Jeffsy AL One 27 aus der Aktion unterwegs. Zumindest hab ich gestern Abend bestellt und seit heut früh is es ausverkauft..


----------



## Tidi (22. Dezember 2017)

ja hin und wieder ist nochmal vereinzelt eins drin. hab heut auch eins erwischt, gab sogar nochmal eins in M für mich 1.75zwerg  ... nun heißt's warten! ^^


----------



## sorny (15. Januar 2018)

Und wieder raus, jeffsy al one 27 is da


----------



## eGlegacy (15. Januar 2018)

sorny schrieb:


> Und wieder raus, jeffsy al one 27 is da


Viel Spaß damit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schleoleo (17. Januar 2018)

Am Montag habe ich mir ein Jeffsy 27 AL bestellt, gestern  kam dann auch schon die Sendungsbenachrichtigung von DHL. Ich bin ziemlich gespannt wann mein "kleines" Paket bei mir ankommt 

Bis dahin muss ich mir allerdings noch Gedanken über den Zusammenbau machen, vermutlich sollte ich das nicht selbst machen.


----------



## Cambria (17. Januar 2018)

Bei mir ging alles superfix. Letzten Mittwoch spätabends bestellt (2017er Al One) und ist heute Mittag bei mir in Schweden angekommen!


----------



## Blacksheep87 (17. Januar 2018)

Ein Bike ist schneller in Schweden als ein Schaltauge in AT...
Bedenklich


----------



## SickboyLC4 (18. Januar 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Ein Bike ist schneller in Schweden als ein Schaltauge in AT...
> Bedenklich



Oder ein Ersatz Thirstmaster in D (über 2 Monate...).


----------



## MysticT (19. Januar 2018)

Hat für die 2018er Range schon jemand ein Lieferdatum bekommen oder stand überall nur "Verfügbar ab 31.1.18" in den Auftragsbestätigungen? ;-)


----------



## schleoleo (20. Januar 2018)

MysticT schrieb:


> Hat für die 2018er Range schon jemand ein Lieferdatum bekommen oder stand überall nur "Verfügbar ab 31.1.18" in den Auftragsbestätigungen? ;-)




Mein 2018er  Jeffsy 27 AL ist gestern gekommen, und es ist einfach nur toll. Habe gerade die erste Runde gedreht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## green-frog-love (20. Januar 2018)

Über Bilder würden sich wahrscheinlich einige freuen...


----------



## schleoleo (20. Januar 2018)

green-frog-love schrieb:


> Über Bilder würden sich wahrscheinlich einige freuen...




Da du scheinbar zu denen gehörst die sich über ein paar Bilder freuen würden, und da ich heute noch keine gute Tat vollbracht habe... sind hier ein paar Bilder


----------



## green-frog-love (20. Januar 2018)

Da du scheinbar zu denen gehörst die sich über ein paar Bilder freuen würden, und da ich heute noch keine gute Tat vollbracht habe... sind hier ein paar Bilder [/QUOTE]

super! die heutigen karma-punkte sind dir ncht mehr zu nehmen


----------



## MysticT (21. Januar 2018)

schleoleo schrieb:


> Da du scheinbar zu denen gehörst die sich über ein paar Bilder freuen würden, und da ich heute noch keine gute Tat vollbracht habe... sind hier ein paar Bilder



Cool 
Die Farben sehen auf deinen Fotos noch besser aus als online *freu*

Gerade festgestellt dass die 27er "sofort verfügbar" sind und die 29er "Verfügbar ab 31.1.18". Da heißt es wohl weiter im WARTEZIMMER abhängen 

EDIT:
Das trifft offenbar nicht auf das 29 AL zu, welches auch "sofort verfürbar" ist. Bei den 29 AL Comp und 29 CF heißt es jetzt "Lieferbar ab 31.1.18", in meinen Unterlagen steht noch "Verfügbar ab 31.1.18". Ich hoffe mal es geht dann direkt am 1.2. in den Versand *gg*


----------



## SRX-Prinz (22. Januar 2018)

So eben 29" Jeffsy mit Fox bestellt
Frage: sind da Tubelessventile mit dabei oder nicht und sind die Felgen schon passend mit Tubellesband beklebt?


----------



## lordbritannia (22. Januar 2018)

SRX-Prinz schrieb:


> So eben 29" Jeffsy mit Fox bestellt
> Frage: sind da Tubelessventile mit dabei oder nicht und sind die Felgen schon passend mit Tubellesband beklebt?


welches denn genau?


----------



## SRX-Prinz (22. Januar 2018)

Das Al schwarz/blau


----------



## MysticT (23. Januar 2018)

Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die aktuellen DT Swiss M1x00 alle Tubeless-Ready, also mit Felgenband beklebt. Ventile waren dabei also schätze ich dass du gute Chancen hast.
War bei mir auch alles ordentlich gemacht (am Canyon, aber ich glaube nicht dass YT andere Laufräder bekommt^^) und die Umrüstung hat problemlos geklappt.


----------



## r4sta-jn (23. Januar 2018)

Melde mich auch mal im Wartezimmer an.
Habe das Jeffsy29 CF PRO vor ca. 10 Tagen bestellt, jetzt heißt es warten.
Hoffentlich nur bis zum 31.01. ;-)


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Januar 2018)

Ich nehme auch mal Platz:
Jeffsy 27 CF in grau/schwarz soeben bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MysticT (23. Januar 2018)

Ich hoffe mal das Warten seit dem 10.01. lohnt sich in Sachen "zeitige Auslieferung"


----------



## Komodo3000 (30. Januar 2018)

Hab heute meine Tracking Nummer erhalten. Hoffentlich geht's jetzt schnell...


----------



## MysticT (31. Januar 2018)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hab heute meine Tracking Nummer erhalten. Hoffentlich geht's jetzt schnell...



Ich drück dir die Daumen!

Das 29"er Jeffsy AL Comp ist auf "Sofort verfügbar" gewechselt - hoffentlich krieg ich mein Nümmernchen auch bald


----------



## Komodo3000 (3. Februar 2018)

Ich verabschiede mich aus dem Wartezimmer und wünsche allen Anwesenden eine hoffentlich kurze Wartezeit.


----------



## MysticT (3. Februar 2018)

Glückwunsch! 

Habe gestern abend noch mein Trackingnümmerchen bekommen - angeblich isses Dienstag bei mir.
Hoffe nicht, dass es das letzte Bike am Freitag war das schnell noch fertig werden musste


----------



## Tobsra (6. Februar 2018)

Ich habe auch seit Freitag Nachmittag meine Tracking Nummer. Die Auftragsdaten wurden an DHL übermittelt, jedoch ist das Paket scheinbar noch nicht bei YT abgeholt worden


----------



## !Conny! (6. Februar 2018)

Auch ich nehme Platz. Habe ein Capra cf in M am 04.02 bestellt. Bis jetzt steht der Vorgang auf „Bestellung bestätigt“
Kann den jemand hier sagen, wie lange die Lieferzeit für gewöhnlich dauert, wenn man ein lagerndes/sofort verfügbares Rad bestellt?


----------



## sorny (6. Februar 2018)

Innerhalb paar Tagen is meins verschickt wordn


----------



## Komodo3000 (6. Februar 2018)

Trackingnummer habe ich 1-2 Tage nach Zahlungseingang erhalten. DHL Versand hat 7 Werktage gedauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## r4sta-jn (6. Februar 2018)

Wurde am Samstag aufgebaut


----------



## Sushi1976 (6. Februar 2018)

r4sta-jn schrieb:


> Wurde am Samstag aufgebaut



Das rot kommt gut [emoji1305][emoji2]viel Spaß ich hab auch ein Jeffsy 29 [emoji106]
Ist das ein L ?

Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## r4sta-jn (6. Februar 2018)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Das rot kommt gut [emoji1305][emoji2]viel Spaß ich hab auch ein Jeffsy 29 [emoji106]
> Ist das ein L ?
> 
> Gruß Marco
> ...


Ja ist das 29er CF Pro in Größe L


----------



## slvmber (7. Februar 2018)

Hab meine Trackingnummer seit 01.Februar. War für heute angekündigt aber ist noch nicht angekommen. Weiter warten..


----------



## feluetti (7. Februar 2018)

Ich nehme nun auch zum dritten mal im Wartezimmer platz. Hoffentlich wird das DirtLove vielleicht doch noch früher verfügbar sein.


----------



## MysticT (8. Februar 2018)

Es ist da!!   
2018 Jeffsy 29 AL Comp

   

Weiß jemand, ob das Tubeless aufgebaut ist?
Ventile waren - im Gegensatz zu Canyon - nicht dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (8. Februar 2018)

Ist nicht tubeless aufgebaut. Bei mir waren leider auch keine Ventile dabei. Ich hab mir die Ventile von Schwalbe geholt, die sind schick-schwarz.


----------



## 5_Uhr_Charlie (8. Februar 2018)

Da hat sich ja gerade eine meiner Fragen beantwortet, bei mir waren auch keine Tubeless Ventiele dabei. Ich habe aber naoch eine Fragen, war bei euch, die ihr schon ein Bike bekommen habt auch Token für den Dämpfer dabei? Bei mir nämlich auch nicht! Nur für die Gabel!

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## MysticT (8. Februar 2018)

Nur für die Gabel. 2 Stück.


----------



## Road_Jack (10. Februar 2018)

So ich setz mich dann auch mal dazu. Warte sehnsüchtig auf mein Jeffsy 27 Pro Race. Hoffentlich kommt es nächste Woche


----------



## RK85 (10. Februar 2018)

Ich nehme auch mal Platz
Capra cf pro race 27,5 sofort lieferbar mal schauen wann es ankommt.


----------



## jensar (10. Februar 2018)

Ich nehm dann auch mal wieder Platz! Capra CF 27 in grey/black.


----------



## JDEM (10. Februar 2018)

Mal ne Allgemeine Frage:

Das Capra 29 Al ist angeblich erst im Juni lieferbar, überlege aber mir das Teil zu bestellen und dann per Nachname zu bezahlen. 
Kann man das ganze zwischenzeitlich auch problemlos wieder stornieren? (falls es bis dahin was besseres gibt etc.)


----------



## Tomml (10. Februar 2018)

Servus, geselle mich mal dazu 
Habe am Donnerstag das Jeffsy AL 27 in L bestellt und mich hier frisch angemeldet um auch berichten zu können.
Gestern kam die Auftragsbestätigung. Ich schätze nächste Woche kommt dann auch schon das Bike 

EDIT: Und da fällt mir auch schon wieder ein was ich fragen wollte. Habt ihr, die die schon ihr Bike bekommen haben, beim Zusammenbau noch alle Lager gefettet? In einem anderen Thread habe ich gelesen, dass die Lager ab Werk zu wenig Fett haben und die Teile schon nach einem Jahr durch waren. Und, wenn ja, welches Fett habt ihr genommen? Eines für Industrielager sollte reichen oder?


----------



## 2pi (10. Februar 2018)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Mal ne Allgemeine Frage:
> 
> Das Capra 29 Al ist angeblich erst im Juni lieferbar, überlege aber mir das Teil zu bestellen und dann per Nachname zu bezahlen.
> Kann man das ganze zwischenzeitlich auch problemlos wieder stornieren? (falls es bis dahin was besseres gibt etc.)


Steht in den FAQ unter Bestellung.
Aber YT Fahrer machen keine Rückzieher


----------



## Komodo3000 (10. Februar 2018)

Tomml schrieb:


> Habt ihr, die die schon ihr Bike bekommen haben, beim Zusammenbau noch alle Lager gefettet? In einem anderen Thread habe ich gelesen, dass die Lager ab Werk zu wenig Fett haben und die Teile schon nach einem Jahr durch waren. Und, wenn ja, welches Fett habt ihr genommen? Eines für Industrielager sollte reichen oder?


Ich möchte das auf jeden Fall möglichst zeitnah erledigen. Schaden kann es in keinem Fall! Hab von einem Kumpel einige Gramm Mobil Grease XHP222 bekommen. Der schwört da drauf und das ist auch das Zeug, was Enduro Bearings verwendet.
Lower Leg Gabelservice würde ich auch direkt empfehlen. Ab Werk ist meist zu wenig bis gar kein Schmieröl in den Tauchrohren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomml (11. Februar 2018)

Den Gabelservice werde ich dann mitm traveln der Gabel verbinden. Aber zuerst probiere ich das Bike mit den 150 mm aus. Dann habe ich auch gleich den Vergleich, wie stark sich der eine 1 cm mehr Federweg auswirkt. 
Den Travel des Dämpfers kann man scheinbar auch erhöhen. Habe mir die Baugruppenzeichnungen auf der Fox Seite angesehen und man müsste nur den Travel Spacer entfernen. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## RK85 (12. Februar 2018)

Heute Rechnung mit Lieferdatum 14.2 bekommen für das Capra cf pro race.
Dann sollte es die Woche eintreffen [emoji16]


----------



## BenniM (12. Februar 2018)

Werde mich auch mal in die Reihe der Wartenden einreihen: Capra CF Grösse L in Storm Grey. Verfügbarkeit ab 28.02.
@BikeMike78: Danke für die tollen Bilder von deinem Jeffsy. Hat mir die Entscheidung für Storm Grey deutlich erleichtert.


----------



## Road_Jack (12. Februar 2018)

Heute hab ich meine Sendungs Nummer für mein Jeffsy CF Pro Race bekommen . Hoffentlich kommt es dann diese Woche noch


----------



## !Conny! (12. Februar 2018)

So, kurzes Update:
04.02 bestellt und am 12.02 war das Rad da. Es würde mir zwar für Samstag angekündigt, aber trotzdem bin ich sehr zufrieden mit der Lieferzeit.
Allen Wartenden wünsche ich Geduld und dann viel Spaß mit ihrem Rad!


----------



## Tomml (13. Februar 2018)

Road_Jack schrieb:


> Heute hab ich meine Sendungs Nummer für mein Jeffsy CF Pro Race bekommen . Hoffentlich kommt es dann diese Woche noch



Wurde dein Bike schon an die DHL übergeben? Habe auch seit Montag die Tracking Nummer, aber der Status lautet immer noch "Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt."


----------



## Road_Jack (14. Februar 2018)

Nein leider noch nicht. Es soll aber heute an DHL übergeben werden, hab beim Service nachgefragt. Denke das es dnn morgen oder Freitag bei mir sein wird


----------



## Tomml (14. Februar 2018)

Oke, danke das beruhigt. Hoffe ich auch. Stellt die DHL Sperrgut auch Samstags zu?
So ungeduldig war ich schon lange nicht mehr [emoji38]
Wenn das heute übergeben wird meinen die mit dem Lieferdatum auf der Rechnung, die Übergabe an die DHL. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EnduroAndSki (14. Februar 2018)

Guten Morgen, dann nehm ich doch auch noch mal Platz hier. Am Donnerstag Capra 27 CF Pro Race bestellt, Montag die Trackingnummer erhalten, mal schauen, ob es heute an DHL übergeben wird.

I gfrei mi so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Road_Jack (14. Februar 2018)

@Tomml Wenn es heute an DHL geht sollte es ja normaler Weise spätestens Freitag da sein. Länger als zwei Tage hab ich glaub ich noch nie auf ein Inlands Paket warten müssen.
Ich Sitz auch auf heißen Kohlen das ist aufregender als Weihnacht Ostern und Geburtstag zusamm ^^


----------



## EnduroAndSki (14. Februar 2018)

Wenn es erst am Freitag käme, wäre ich nicht da und müsste die Zustellung auf Montag verschieben, nochmal ein WE ohne neues Bike. Naja dann muss ich mich halt mit skifahren über das Wochenende retten.


----------



## Tomml (14. Februar 2018)

Bei Sperrgut kann es laut DHL bis zu 4 Tage dauern. Schauen wir mal... Werden wir bis heute Abend erfahren

EDIT: Ups, "laut DHL" ist falsch. Habe es mal woanders aufgeschnappt...


----------



## Tomml (14. Februar 2018)

Mein Bike ist nun übergeben und laut DHL soll es morgen schon da sein


----------



## EnduroAndSki (14. Februar 2018)

Meines auch


----------



## Road_Jack (14. Februar 2018)

Meins auch wie soll ich denn jetzt schlafen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tomml (14. Februar 2018)

Am besten gleich einschlafen, dann ist es gefühlt schneller da


----------



## BenniM (14. Februar 2018)

EnduroAndSki schrieb:


> Meines auch


Sollte dann das erste 2018 Capra sein. Ich erwarte Bilder


----------



## EnduroAndSki (14. Februar 2018)

Werd ich machen.


----------



## Road_Jack (15. Februar 2018)

@Tomml @EnduroAndSki Hmm sind eure schon weiter als bei dem LKW zeichen?


----------



## EnduroAndSki (15. Februar 2018)

Nein, ich muss jetzt wohl leider die Zustellung auf Montag verschieben, da ich übers WE nicht zuhause bin.


----------



## Tomml (15. Februar 2018)

Road_Jack schrieb:


> @Tomml @EnduroAndSki Hmm sind eure schon weiter als bei dem LKW zeichen?



Meins ist angekommen und schon aufgebaut. Werde später noch Bilder machen.


----------



## RK85 (15. Februar 2018)

Mein Capra CF pro race ist gerade angekommen. Leider komme ich erst heute Abend zum aufbauen werde dann falls noch keiner schneller war ein Paar Bilder machen wenn es aufgebaut ist.


----------



## Road_Jack (15. Februar 2018)

Tomml schrieb:


> Meins ist angekommen und schon aufgebaut. Werde später noch Bilder machen.


Glückwunsch meins ist auch noch nicht da


----------



## EnduroAndSki (15. Februar 2018)

@RK85 und @Tomml ich wünsch euch viel Spass. Ich werde dann am Montag Abend hoffentlich loslegen können. @Road_Jack ich glaube wir brauchen noch etwas Geduld. Unsere haben wohl nicht mehr in den DHL Laster gepasst.


----------



## Road_Jack (15. Februar 2018)

@EnduroAndSki Ich hoffe ja drauf das es morgen kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Komodo3000 (15. Februar 2018)

Bei mir kam es auch einen Tag später als angekündigt - an einem Samstag. 
Viel Spaß beim Auspacken, bzw. hoffentlich kurzes Warten noch.


----------



## Tomml (15. Februar 2018)

@EnduroAndSki und @Road_Jack oh man, das tut mir Leid für euch  

Hab das Bike heute gleich mal getestet, aber da es sehr glatt ist konnte ich nicht wirklich Vollgas geben... Und das werde ich auch nächster Zeit nicht können. Übers Wochenende solls nochmal schneien. 
Dennoch hat es mega Spaß gemacht und ich bin mit dem Bike direkt zurechtgekommen. Mein vorheriges Bike ist ein uraltes 26" XC-Fully mit 120 mm Federweg (bzw. vll war es für die damaligen Verhältnisse sogar ein AM). Das Jeffsy sieht im Vergleich dazu einfach brachial aus  Das hätte ich nicht erwartet, denn auf Bildern sieht es immer so unscheinbar aus, im Kontrast zur Realität. Vorallem die Reifen. 

Zum Abschied aus dem Wartezimmer, noch zwei Bilder vom ersten Ausritt in freier Wildbahn


----------



## RK85 (15. Februar 2018)

So jetzt erst zum Aufbau gekommen. Ist ein XL bei 1,85 und einer 90er Schrittlänge.
Alles grob eingestellt und die XL fühlt sich erstmal super an alles weitere wird sich auf dem Trail und dem Park zeigen.
Schaltung war super eingestellt vordere Bremsscheibe musste leicht gerichtet werden. Aber ansonsten super Verarbeitung, und ich war erstaunt wie viel schon vom Werk ab angeklebt ist. Tubeless Ventile lagen dabei.
Den beigelegten Drehmomentschlüssel kann man, soweit man das so bezeichnen kann genau wie Bei Canyon eigentlich nicht gebrauchen. Hab alles mit einen richtigen Nachgezogen. Da der mitgelieferte ab Werk bei 3nm hängt laut Anzeige. Sattel und Griffe gleich getauscht.

Mfg


----------



## MysticT (16. Februar 2018)

Glückwunsch! 

Das Drehmoment-Tool kann man durch Drehen an dem zylindrischen Teil (sieht wie Carbon aus) auf 0 "resetten". Je nachdem wo er lag oder wenn man damit mal doch was losgedreht hat, verstellt der sich. Lässt sich aber wie gesagt korrigieren. 

Interessant, dass diesmal Tubeless-Ventile dabei sind, die fehlten ja beim Jeffsy stets...


----------



## RK85 (16. Februar 2018)

Ja da war ich auch Positiv überrascht da ich die Schon fast vorher bestellt hätte.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (16. Februar 2018)

MysticT schrieb:


> Interessant, dass diesmal Tubeless-Ventile dabei sind, die fehlten ja beim Jeffsy stets...



Das stimmt so nicht:
Die Tubeless Ventile waren nur bei den Carbon Varianten dabei


----------



## EnduroAndSki (16. Februar 2018)

@RK85 GLÜCKWUNSCH. Sieht super aus und RaceFace Atlas Pedale in Orange sowie RaceFace half  Nelson auch in orange, oder? So wird es bei mir auch ausschauen. Geliefert ist es nun und ich bin bis Sonntag in Südtirol beim Skifahren. Naja gibt schlimmeres.


----------



## RK85 (16. Februar 2018)

Sind die ergon ge1 Factory slim


----------



## JackZero (17. Februar 2018)

Bin dann auch mal dabei im Wartezimmer, wird ein Capra CF pro in L und bloodred.
Weiß jemand ob im Lieferumfang das Werkzeug dabei ist um die Kasette zu demontieren (e thirteen Innenlagerwerkzeug) ?
Habe nämlich vor zeitnah den Lrs. auszutauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK85 (17. Februar 2018)

Nein ist nicht dabei


----------



## autoreparierman (18. Februar 2018)

Gestern ein Jeffsy Carbon als 29er bestellt
Meine Fanes kann jetzt in den verdienten Ruhestand.
Außerdem fühlt sich mein tues dann nicht mehr so einsam .
Freue  mich schon wie ein Schnitzel


----------



## EnduroAndSki (19. Februar 2018)

@RK85 waren bei dir auch keine Volume Space für Gabel und Dämpfer dabei?


----------



## RK85 (19. Februar 2018)

Nein lagen keine Dabei. Alles was dabei war siehst du auf dem Foto.
Ab Werk müsste 1 Spacer verbaut sein.


----------



## SteanEng (19. Februar 2018)

SickboyLC4 schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht:
> Die Tubeless Ventile waren nur bei den Carbon Varianten dabei



Da ich mir am Freitag ein Capra AL Comp bestellt habe, habe ich vorsichtshalber bei YT nachgefragt. 
Laut YT Kundenservice ist es wohl so, dass bei allen Rädern mit Maxxis Reifen keine Tublessventiele bei liegen. Grund hierfür ist, dass YT nur „Non“ Tublessversionen der Maxxis HR2 montiert.


----------



## SickboyLC4 (20. Februar 2018)

SteanEng schrieb:


> Da ich mir am Freitag ein Capra AL Comp bestellt habe, habe ich vorsichtshalber bei YT nachgefragt.
> Laut YT Kundenservice ist es wohl so, dass bei allen Rädern mit Maxxis Reifen keine Tublessventiele bei liegen. Grund hierfür ist, dass YT nur „Non“ Tublessversionen der Maxxis HR2 montiert.



Das ist mal eine fundierte Aussage. 
Bei den 16´er und 17´er Modellen waren die Ventile wirklich nur bei den CF Modellen dabei.

Ich habe schon ein Jeffsy (original auf Onza) finde es aber irgendwie schade, dass nur "Non Tubeless" Maxxis verbaut werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountsven (20. Februar 2018)

SteanEng schrieb:


> Da ich mir am Freitag ein Capra AL Comp bestellt habe, habe ich vorsichtshalber bei YT nachgefragt.
> Laut YT Kundenservice ist es wohl so, dass bei allen Rädern mit Maxxis Reifen keine Tublessventiele bei liegen. Grund hierfür ist, dass YT nur „Non“ Tublessversionen der Maxxis HR2 montiert.


Ok das heisst also wenn ich tubless fahren möchte, brauch ich neue Reifen?!
Werde mir demnächst auch ein AL Comp in 27,5 bestellen. Damit es etwas uphillfreudiger wird dachte ich schon hinten auf die Maxis Minion SS zu gehen. Jemand Erfahrungen oder andere Vorschläge dazu? Stean Bilder wären nice sobald deine Ziege da ist


----------



## SteanEng (20. Februar 2018)

Mountsven schrieb:


> Ok das heisst also wenn ich tubless fahren möchte, brauch ich neue Reifen?!
> Werde mir demnächst auch ein AL Comp in 27,5 bestellen. Damit es etwas uphillfreudiger wird dachte ich schon hinten auf die Maxis Minion SS zu gehen. Jemand Erfahrungen oder andere Vorschläge dazu? Stean Bilder wären nice sobald deine Ziege da ist


Ich denke du bekommst die Maxxis auf alle Fälle dicht. Sind halt nur nicht Tubless Ready gekennzeichnet. 
Bin letztes Jahr auf meinem Strive hinten Minion SS und vorne DHR2 gefahren. Eigentlich ne ganz gute Kombi. Sobald es allerdings nass wurde, war der SS am Hinterrad halt etwas überfordert, weshalb ich auf vorne DHR2 in MaxTerra und hinten DHR2 Dual gewechselt bin. 

Hab mir jetzt für das Capra zwei Baron Projekt bestellt. Bilder kommen sobald der Bock da ist


----------



## JackZero (21. Februar 2018)

freu, heute die Versandbestätigung bekommen, Liefertermin soll Freitag sein.


----------



## BenniM (21. Februar 2018)

Meins wurde heute ebenfalls versendet.


----------



## zmitti (21. Februar 2018)

JackZero schrieb:


> freu, heute die Versandbestätigung bekommen, Liefertermin soll Freitag sein.



Wäre cool wenn du mal Fotos posten würdest.....das rot is bestimmt geil


----------



## JackZero (21. Februar 2018)

Mach ich gerne, bin auch schon gespannt wie das Rot in natura aussieht


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (22. Februar 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich bin eigentlich kurz davor mir das Jeffsy AL Comp 29 zu holen. 

Hab lediglich zwei Fragen und hoffe ich bin hier richtig... sonst gerne einen Hinweis zum richtigen Thread (wollte jetzt nicht extra was Neues dafür aufmachen)

Zu dem verbauten LRS: DT Swiss M 1900 SPLINE 29
Ist das die Version mit 30mm oder mit 22,5mm Innenmaulweite? Auf der Homepage wird das leider nicht näher spezifiziert. Oder ich habe ggf. Tomaten auf den Augen. 

Und da ich die Kiste leider nicht vorab Probefahren kann:
Hat jemand zufällig SL 89 (+/- 2 cm) und fährt das Jeffsy in L? Wie sieht es da mit der Sattelüberhöhung aus? Ich komme mit extremer Überhöhung nämlich nur schlecht zurecht. Auf den meisten Bilder die man hier so findet sieht das recht ausgeglichen aus.


----------



## zmitti (22. Februar 2018)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich bin eigentlich kurz davor mir das Jeffsy AL Comp 29 zu holen.
> 
> Hab lediglich zwei Fragen und hoffe ich bin hier richtig... sonst gerne einen Hinweis zum richtigen Thread (wollte jetzt nicht extra was Neues dafür aufmachen)
> ...



Verbaut ist ein LRS mit 30mm Innenweite! Hab ein 2017er Jeffsy 29“ AL Größe L und komme aus dem Raum KH/MZ....wenn’s in deiner Nähe ist kannst du gerne probesitzen!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (22. Februar 2018)

zmitti schrieb:


> Verbaut ist ein LRS mit 30mm Innenweite! Hab ein 2017er Jeffsy 29“ AL Größe L und komme aus dem Raum KH/MZ....wenn’s in deiner Nähe ist kannst du gerne probesitzen!



Ist nicht wirklich in der Nähe, aber dennoch danke für das Angebot! 
Prima, also die 30er... das ist schon mal gut. die 22,5er wären mir nämlich definitiv zu schmal gewesen.
Kannst du evtl. auch etwas zum Sattelauszug / Sattelüberhöhung sagen? Da du den Rahmen in L fährst, wirst du ja vermutlich eine ähnliche SL haben wie meiner einer.


----------



## zmitti (22. Februar 2018)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Ist nicht wirklich in der Nähe, aber dennoch danke für das Angebot!
> Prima, also die 30er... das ist schon mal gut. die 22,5er wären mir nämlich definitiv zu schmal gewesen.
> Kannst du evtl. auch etwas zum Sattelauszug / Sattelüberhöhung sagen? Da du den Rahmen in L fährst, wirst du ja vermutlich eine ähnliche SL haben wie meiner einer.



Bin 1,80 mit 87 SL....die Stütze hab ich ca 1-2 cm rausgezogen. Das bike passt mir perfekt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (22. Februar 2018)

zmitti schrieb:


> Bin 1,80 mit 87 SL....die Stütze hab ich ca 1-2 cm rausgezogen. Das bike passt mir perfekt!



Nehme mal an, dass die bei L eine 150er Stütze verbauen?
Dann dürfte sich ja bei dir die Sattelüberhöhung in Grenzen halten, vermute ich. Also Sattel und Lenker auf etwa gleicher Höhe?


----------



## zmitti (22. Februar 2018)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Nehme mal an, dass die bei L eine 150er Stütze verbauen?
> Dann dürfte sich ja bei dir die Sattelüberhöhung in Grenzen halten, vermute ich. Also Sattel und Lenker auf etwa gleicher Höhe?



2x Ja


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (22. Februar 2018)

Perfekt. Danke dir!


----------



## SteanEng (22. Februar 2018)

Dann verabschiede ich mich mal aus dem Wartezimmer. Den anderen noch viel Geduld


----------



## jensar (23. Februar 2018)

Ich verabschiede mich dann auch mal bis zum nächsten Mal
By the way: mega schickes Gerät!


----------



## Sushi1976 (23. Februar 2018)

jensar schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 700429 Ich verabschiede mich dann auch mal bis zum nächsten Mal
> By the way: mega schickes Gerät!



Berichte mal nach der ersten Testfahrt, sieht sehr geil aus [emoji1303][emoji2]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## EnduroAndSki (23. Februar 2018)

So, die Ziege hat sich in der Herde eingelebt und die Führung übernommen. Ich wünsche allen Wartenden noch viel Geduld und ganz viel Spass. Good times, live uncaged and ride on


----------



## RK85 (23. Februar 2018)

Welche Größe ist das? Und wie ist deine Schrittgröße?


----------



## EnduroAndSki (23. Februar 2018)

XL und meine SL ist 87, wenn du micht meintest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK85 (23. Februar 2018)

Ooo und dann so weit die Stütze ausgezogen ich habe ne 90er SL und die  stütze nur ca 4cm draußen und komme mit der hacken bei ausgestreckten Bein an die Pedale.


----------



## EnduroAndSki (23. Februar 2018)

Das ist schon geändert, das war noch vor der ersten Fahrt, ist inzwischen deutlich tiefer.


----------



## RK85 (23. Februar 2018)

Ok wollte schon sagen nicht das es ein L Rahmen ist. Aber dann passt es ja viel Spaß mit dem Bike.


----------



## EnduroAndSki (23. Februar 2018)

Danke, das wünsche ich dir auch!


----------



## Manu84 (23. Februar 2018)

JackZero schrieb:


> Mach ich gerne, bin auch schon gespannt wie das Rot in natura aussieht



Wo bleiben die Fotos  [emoji991][emoji991][emoji991][emoji991]???


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## JackZero (23. Februar 2018)

Heute kam schon mal die Mail das mein Capra morgen zugestellt wird.
Aber wenigstens kamen heute schon mal die Teile mit denen ich das Rad modifizieren will (Kettenblatt, Griffe, Gabeldecals, etc...)
Also freuen wir uns auf morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniM (23. Februar 2018)

Meins ist heute ebenfalls geliefert worden. Macht einen super Eindruck.

@jensar Waren bei dir Tubeless-Ventile dabei?


----------



## jensar (23. Februar 2018)

[USER=202792 schrieb:
			
		

> @jensar[/USER] Waren bei dir Tubeless-Ventile dabei?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 700649



Nein ich habe auch keine Ahnung ob die jetzt tubeless sind...? Jemand mehr Ahnung als ich?


----------



## BenniM (23. Februar 2018)

Die Felgen und Reifen sollten eigentlich Tubeless-Ready sein. Momentan ist aber ein Schlauch drin und die notwendigen Tubeless-Ventile fehlen.


----------



## Komodo3000 (23. Februar 2018)

Nicht tubeless vormontiert. Die Ventile sind anscheinend nur bei den Carbon Laufrädern dabei.


----------



## zmitti (23. Februar 2018)

Sehr schick die Capras hier
Bin mal gespannt wann‘s Bilder von einem 29er Capra gibt...


----------



## RK85 (23. Februar 2018)

Und die ethirteen tubeless zu bekommen war echt ein Traum sofort alles dicht und nicht mal 0.1bar Verlust innerhalb von drei Tagen da bin ich anderes von meinen Continental vorher gewohnt.


----------



## JackZero (24. Februar 2018)

Verdammter drecks DHL Konzern, heute kam nichts, und die Sendungsverfolgung wurde seit Mittwoch nicht aktualisiert.
Sollen die sich doch ihre Paketankündigung per Mail sparen wenn dann doch nichts kommt.


----------



## JackZero (26. Februar 2018)

So, jetzt aber .
Nur fahren ist noch nicht so toll wegen dem Wetter.
Wünsche allen anderen eine baldige Lieferung.


----------



## zmitti (26. Februar 2018)

JackZero schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 701898 Anhang anzeigen 701899 Anhang anzeigen 701900 Anhang anzeigen 701901 Anhang anzeigen 701902 Anhang anzeigen 701903 Anhang anzeigen 701904 Anhang anzeigen 701905 So, jetzt aber .
> Nur fahren ist noch nicht so toll wegen dem Wetter.
> Wünsche allen anderen eine baldige Lieferung.



Viel Spaß! Sieht mega aus die Farbe!!!


----------



## bloodymonkey (28. Februar 2018)

JackZero schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 701898 Anhang anzeigen 701899 Anhang anzeigen 701900 Anhang anzeigen 701901 Anhang anzeigen 701902 Anhang anzeigen 701903 Anhang anzeigen 701904 Anhang anzeigen 701905 So, jetzt aber .
> Nur fahren ist noch nicht so toll wegen dem Wetter.
> Wünsche allen anderen eine baldige Lieferung.


Welche grösse ist das?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (28. Februar 2018)

Ist Größe L.


----------



## paccostar (28. Februar 2018)

Ich habe total vergessen mich hier einzureihen.... 
Naja, jetzt ist es ja auch schon seit Samtag da.
Hab mir das CAPRA CF PRO in schwarz weiss in XXL gegönnt! 

Hoffe eure Bikes sind schnell bei euch.

Cheers


----------



## derNette79 (3. März 2018)

Moin und Hi, 
ich bin ganz neu und darf trotzdem Platz nehmen... Wir erwarten ein Capra in der normal fassung (Freu mich trotzdem wie ein Bagger )


----------



## Mountsven (3. März 2018)

Moin, setze mich auch auf die Wartebank dazu. Donnerstag wurde das Capra AL Comp in XL bestellt. Seit dem ist der Lieferstatus bei DHL auf "Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt."
Wie lange hat bei euch der Versand gedauert?


----------



## TypeActive (3. März 2018)

Mountsven schrieb:


> Wie lange hat bei euch der Versand gedauert?



Samstag bestellt, Freitag da


----------



## jensar (3. März 2018)

Mountsven schrieb:


> Wie lange hat bei euch der Versand gedauert?



DHL holt die Pakete von YT nicht täglich ab, wie ich das mitbekommen habe, daher kann es da 1-2 Tage Verzögerung geben. Donnerstag, spätestens Freitag sollte das da sein.


----------



## derNette79 (3. März 2018)

Sind die DT Swiss 1900 TL-Ready? Kann da nirgends eine vernünftige Aussage finden


----------



## zmitti (3. März 2018)

derNette79 schrieb:


> Sind die DT Swiss 1900 TL-Ready? Kann da nirgends eine vernünftige Aussage finden



Ei Logo


----------



## derNette79 (3. März 2018)

Perfect !!! Danke für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## e.x.y. (5. März 2018)

First Ride Done!


----------



## derNette79 (5. März 2018)

e.x.y. schrieb:


> First Ride Done!


----------



## derNette79 (5. März 2018)

Sehr schick... Ich kriege meins morgen laut DHL


----------



## renalto (5. März 2018)

derNette79 schrieb:


> Moin und Hi,
> ich bin ganz neu und darf trotzdem Platz nehmen... Wir erwarten ein Capra in der normal fassung (Freu mich trotzdem wie ein Bagger )


das AL? Wenn ja, bitte Foto's einstellen wenn du es hast.


----------



## derNette79 (6. März 2018)

renalto schrieb:


> das AL? Wenn ja, bitte Foto's einstellen wenn du es hast.


Wird erledigt...


----------



## MysticT (6. März 2018)

derNette79 schrieb:


> Sind die DT Swiss 1900 TL-Ready? Kann da nirgends eine vernünftige Aussage finden



Ja, sind sie - nur die TL-Ventile liegen bei YT nicht bei. Musst du selbst beschaffen. Felgenband klebt drin und ist dicht (bei mir^^).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derNette79 (6. März 2018)

Sehr schön... Danke


----------



## beat_junkie (6. März 2018)

paccostar schrieb:


> Ich habe total vergessen mich hier einzureihen....
> Naja, jetzt ist es ja auch schon seit Samtag da.
> Hab mir das CAPRA CF PRO in schwarz weiss in XXL gegönnt!
> 
> ...


----------



## Bike_Ride (7. März 2018)

SteanEng schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 700293
> 
> Dann verabschiede ich mich mal aus dem Wartezimmer. Den anderen noch viel Geduld



Sehr hübsches Rad!

Bin aktuell auch an einem Capra AL interessiert. Hättest du per Gelegenheit mal Lust ein paar Detailfotos zu machen?
Was mich noch interessieren würde: welche Größe ist das? Hast du es fällig schon gewogen?

Gruß René


----------



## derNette79 (7. März 2018)

So, etwas verspätet aber...


----------



## SteanEng (7. März 2018)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Sehr hübsches Rad!
> 
> Bin aktuell auch an einem Capra AL interessiert. Hättest du per Gelegenheit mal Lust ein paar Detailfotos zu machen?
> Was mich noch interessieren würde: welche Größe ist das? Hast du es fällig schon gewogen?
> ...



Nein gewogen hab ich es noch nicht. Ich werde die Tage mal ein paar Detailfotos hochladen. Größe ist ein L bei 183cm und SL 82. Passt wie angegossen.


----------



## herbert2010 (9. März 2018)

na dann setze ich mich auch mal  gestern ein jeffsy al bestellt, als ergänzung zum Enduro falls ich das dann noch brauche

lg


----------



## paccostar (11. März 2018)

Bitte löschen


----------



## herbert2010 (12. März 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> na dann setze ich mich auch mal  gestern ein jeffsy al bestellt, als ergänzung zum Enduro falls ich das dann noch brauche
> 
> lg


Angekündigt war es für morgen hab heute mal nachgefragt da sich bei der sendungsverfolgung nichts geändert hat 

Info von yt wird morgen warscheindlich versendet obwohl Status lagernd und gleich mit karte bezahlt, so macht man sich neue kunden bei yt gratuliere 

Lg


----------



## Strampelino (12. März 2018)

Oh mann. Bleib locker man 
Wenn es da ist sind dann yt die besten immer das Geheule wegen paar Tagen
Deine unentspanntheit passt nicht zu Good Times


----------



## herbert2010 (12. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Oh mann. Bleib locker man
> Wenn es da ist sind dann yt die besten immer das Geheule wegen paar Tagen


sorry aber wenn ein online händler einen Liefertermin angibt soll er sich auch daran halten, dann sollen sie gleich schreiben das sie es nicht zustande bringen gleich zu versenden dann kann man sich darauf einstellen

und ein bike am angegebenen Liefertermin erst zu versenden ist eine Frechheit, so sehe ich das ......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike_Ride (12. März 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Angekündigt war es für morgen hab heute mal nachgefragt da sich bei der sendungsverfolgung nichts geändert hat
> 
> Info von yt wird morgen warscheindlich versendet obwohl Status lagernd und gleich mit karte bezahlt, so macht man sich neue kunden bei yt gratuliere
> 
> Lg


Wenn es für morgen angekündigt war, ist doch alles im Lot?!
Ich denke nicht, dass sie mit Ankündigung den Liefertermin bei dir zuhause meinen. Die werden sich nicht den Postweg von DHL ans Bein binden wollen. 
Und dann ist das doch ein ganz guter Schnitt. Donnerstag bestellt, Dienstag raus ist für ein Fahrrad ja vollkommen okay. Ist ja schließlich kein 50x50cm Päckchen.


----------



## herbert2010 (12. März 2018)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Wenn es für morgen angekündigt war, ist doch alles im Lot?!
> Ich denke nicht, dass sie mit Ankündigung den Liefertermin bei dir zuhause meinen. Die werden sich nicht den Postweg von DHL ans Bein binden wollen.
> Und dann ist das doch ein ganz guter Schnitt. Donnerstag bestellt, Dienstag raus ist für ein Fahrrad ja vollkommen okay. Ist ja schließlich kein 50x50cm Päckchen.


wow seit ihr hier alle geduldig, ihr seit das schon gewohnt   nein sorry aber es gibt genug Händler da geht das bike am nächsten tag auf die reise 
und ein Liefertermin ist immer bei mir....  sonst sollte dort Übergabetermin an dhl stehen


----------



## jensar (12. März 2018)

Mimimi
Mein Bike kam 2 Wochen vor Liefertermin
Das bike meines dudes kam sage und schreibe 2 Monate vor Liefertermin. 
Ich sage nur Good Times. 
Und die Lieferverzögerung kommt daher das DHL nicht jeden Tag bei YT abholt. Alter entspann dich, wenn es dann bei dir zu Hause steht, weißt du warum du “einen Tag” mehr gewartet hast.


----------



## herbert2010 (12. März 2018)

jensar schrieb:


> Mimimi
> Mein Bike kam 2 Wochen vor Liefertermin
> Das bike meines dudes kam sage und schreibe 2 Monate vor Liefertermin.
> .



Schön für euch freut mich


----------



## kathltreiber (12. März 2018)

Capra 27 CF Storm Grey / Black Magic in L (179 cm SL 85 cm)... lt. HP lieferbar ab 18.4. - heute bestellt; ich lass mich überraschen...

hab lange hin und her überlegt... wollte zuerst das Jeffsy 27... war mir dann aber zu unsicher wegen SL... nachdem ich aber eh lieber abwärts fahre und gerne mal aufstiegshilfen in anspruch nehme, hab ich mich dann doch für's Capra entschieden... hoff ich werde es nicht bereuen... mein altes war ein Remedy 9.8


----------



## retrogroup (12. März 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Schön für euch freut mich



Bestell das Bike bitte ab! Geh in einen Laden und kaufe dir dort ein Fahrrad. 

Wobei, bei deiner Stimmung, könnten Dir Good Times durchaus ganz gut bekommen. [emoji106]


----------



## Bike_Ride (12. März 2018)

Ich komm auch mal mit nem Capra 27 AL dazu!


----------



## herbert2010 (12. März 2018)

retrogroup schrieb:


> Bestell das Bike bitte ab! Geh in einen Laden und kaufe dir dort ein Fahrrad.
> 
> Wobei, bei deiner Stimmung, könnten Dir Good Times durchaus ganz gut bekommen. [emoji106]


Alles ok konnte ja meine frust ablassen  und hatte auch netten e-mail verkehr mit yt 

Lg


----------



## MaxMustermann (12. März 2018)

Ich bin auch schon ganz gespannt auf mein 29er Capra ... vor 3 Wochen bestellt und ab Mi lieferbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FwLwSichTrp (13. März 2018)

Guten Morgen, 

So nehme auch mal Platz im Wartezimmer. 12.03.18 Capra 27 Al bestellt.
(Vorfreude wie vor Weihnachten, Ostern und Geburtstag zusammen) 

Gruß Peter


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (13. März 2018)

FwLwSichTrp schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> So nehme auch mal Platz im Wartezimmer. 12.03.18 Capra 27 Al bestellt.
> (Vorfreude wie vor Weihnachten, Ostern und Geburtstag zusammen)
> ...



Bestätigung am 13.03.18 10:36 

Kohle überwiesen 10:37 

Haben will, haben will, haben will...


----------



## Bike_Ride (13. März 2018)

FwLwSichTrp schrieb:


> Bestätigung am 13.03.18 10:36
> 
> Kohle überwiesen 10:37
> 
> Haben will, haben will, haben will...


Willkommen im Club!

Bei mir genauso. Selbes Modell und die Uhrzeit ist auch fast identisch. 
Von wegen 2-3 Tage

Nen konkreten Liefertermin haben sie dir aber noch nicht gegeben oder? Ich vermute mal die kommt dann mit der Bestätigung zum Geldeingang. 
Ich denke mal das kommt dann Anfang nächster Woche.


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (13. März 2018)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club!
> 
> Bei mir genauso. Selbes Modell und die Uhrzeit ist auch fast identisch.
> Von wegen 2-3 Tage
> ...



Denke so wie du. Obwohl am Sonntag geiles Wetter gibt aber eher utopisch. 

Egal. Wird nochmal DH geshreddert.


----------



## Mr.Fredd (13. März 2018)

Hallo alle zusammen, weiß nicht ob ich hier richtig bin, aber hat zufällig einer von euch schon Erfahrungen mit der Finanzierung bei YT gemacht und könnte diesbezüglich mal ein bisschen berichten?


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. März 2018)

Mal was anderes. Hab ein Dirt Love bestellt. 18.04. ist der voraussichtliche Liefertermin. Mal sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paccostar (14. März 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Schön für euch freut mich


Stress hier doch bitte nicht so rum.  Meins kam auch einen Tag nach Liefertermin. Liegt an DHL..  Wie sollen die auf die Lieferzeit bei DHL Einfluss nehmen? Es ist auch Sperrgut, welches nicht übers Band läuft, automatisch gescannt und sortiert wird! Völlig normal...

Merkst was??? Es haben dir jetzt mehrer Leute gesagt mal cool zu bleiben... Also bleib cool und hab bald Good Times


----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2018)

paccostar schrieb:


> Stress hier doch bitte nicht so rum.  Meins kam auch einen Tag nach Liefertermin. Liegt an DHL..  Wie sollen die auf die Lieferzeit bei DHL Einfluss nehmen? Es ist auch Sperrgut, welches nicht übers Band läuft, automatisch gescannt und sortiert wird! Völlig normal...
> 
> Merkst was??? Es haben dir jetzt mehrer Leute gesagt mal cool zu bleiben... Also bleib cool und hab bald Good Times


Nein liegt es nicht 3 tage hat es bis zum versand gedauert das hat nichts mit dhl zu tun  

Lg


----------



## RK85 (14. März 2018)

Doch. YT meldet dein Bike an und DHL braucht fast 3 Tage um es abzuholen.
Sieht man bei der Sendungsverfolgung. 

Du solltest dein nächstes Bike bei Canyon bestellen [emoji23]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2018)

RK85 schrieb:


> Doch. YT meldet dein Bike an und DHL braucht fast 3 Tage um es abzuholen.
> Sieht man bei der Sendungsverfolgung.
> 
> Du solltest dein nächstes Bike bei Canyon bestellen [emoji23]
> ...


Falsch es wurde erst nach 3 tagen von yt zum versand frei gegeben das wurde mir so von yt mitgeteilt ...

Also net Märchen erfinden yt braucht auch bei lagernder ware zeit

Und ich bestelle legernde ware damit ich eben nicht länger als nötig warten muss

Und bei canyon würde ich auch aus vielen anderen gründen nicht bestellen da is die lieferzeit das kleinste übel

Aber ich finde es witzig das ihr euch jetzt noch immer reinsteigert obowohl wie geschrieben die sache für mich nach netten mail verkehr mit yt erledigt ist

Lg


----------



## Strampelino (14. März 2018)

@RK85 da könnte er es wenigsten in Koblenz abholen
Bei Kaffe und kuchen


----------



## RK85 (14. März 2018)

Also mich haben die 3 Tage mehr überhaupt nicht gestört. Und kann die Aufregung auch 0 verstehen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Strampelino (14. März 2018)

Ich kann schon verstehen, er ist wahrscheinlich nur total freudig fickerick und total heiss auf das bike. Es ist ja auch frühling , da gehen mit einem mal die Hormone durch  wenn es dann mal bei ihm ist wird er selber drüber lachen, nicht böse gemeint......Peace and out


----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2018)

RK85 schrieb:


> Also mich haben die 3 Tage mehr überhaupt nicht gestört. Und kann die Aufregung auch 0 verstehen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


Schau du musst es auch nicht verstehen 

Mich stört es wenn dort steht auf lager und dann nicht gleich versendet wird dann sollen sie es so kommunizieren und fertig wenn dann in der rechnung steht lieferdatum 13 .3 heißt das für mich das das bike am 13.3 bei mir ist, wenn sie es da erst an dhl übergeben dann solte in der rechnung stehen übergabe an dhl am 13.3 

Das habe ich auch yt geschrieben 

So und das war es jetzt von mir jetzt freue ich mich auf mein bike  

Lg


----------



## TypeActive (14. März 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Schau du musst es auch nicht verstehen
> 
> Mich stört es wenn dort steht auf lager und dann nicht gleich versendet wird dann sollen sie es so kommunizieren und fertig wenn dann in der rechnung steht lieferdatum 13 .3 heißt das für mich das das bike am 13.3 bei mir ist, wenn sie es da erst an dhl übergeben dann solte in der rechnung stehen übergabe an dhl am 13.3
> 
> ...



Solange wir nichts anderes zum aufregen haben


----------



## DerFlori (14. März 2018)

Ach, ich kann Herbert verstehen. Da kauft man sich für teuer Geld ein neues bike, ist schon total fickrig endlich damit loszufahren und dann kommt das nicht.
Ich glaube auch, dass ich etwas enttäuscht wäre.
Sich den Frust von der Seele schreiben hilft da dem ein oder anderen.
Aber versuch dich nicht weiter reinzusteigern und übe dich in Geduld. Die erste Ausfahrt wird bestimmt trotzdem MEGA!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2018)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Solange wir nichts anderes zum aufregen haben


zum glück nicht 

vielleicht auch interresant für alle die mit e*thirteen TRS+ Kassette kaufen, der Spezial schlüßel denn man benötigt um die Kassette zu entfernen liegt nicht bei .....


----------



## Strampelino (14. März 2018)

Die Kurbel ist ein altes Thema.....einfach nicht dran schrauben
Kommen fast an die sattelstüze ran
Jetzt geht's hier gleich rund.....Und weg


----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Die Kurbel ist ein altes Thema.....einfach nicht dran schrauben



nach tubless ist die kurbel gleich das nächste, das 32 kB muß runter


----------



## Strampelino (14. März 2018)

Oh oh .......hoffe du hast den kurbelabzieher von e13ist aber eh ne raceface Kurbel dran, oder?


----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Oh oh .......hoffe du hast den kurbelabzieher von e13ist aber eh ne raceface Kurbel dran, oder?


ja raceface den abzieher hab ich und wenn sie mich lang ärgert kommt eine xt dran die liegt hier auch rum


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (14. März 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> nach tubless ist die kurbel gleich das nächste, das 32 kB muß runter


Was machst drauf?


----------



## Strampelino (14. März 2018)

Bestimmt 28t......dann geht es in die berge


----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2018)

FwLwSichTrp schrieb:


> Was machst drauf?


ein 26 oder 28 oval https://r2-bike.com/ABSOLUTE-BLACK-...-148-Race-Face-Cinch-Kurbel-schwarz-26-Zaehne


----------



## Strampelino (14. März 2018)

Nimm lieber 28t , ist schon lufttreten  genug bergab...ab 30 km h ist nix mehr mit beschleunigen.
Ausser du wohnst am kilimantscharo, dann 26t....nur Spass, Sorry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK85 (14. März 2018)

Bei der E13 ist der Abzieher integriert [emoji57]. Hab ein 28T jetzt drauf und muss sagen das passt mir um Welten besser im flachen fehlt mir nichts an Geschwindigkeit und kurze steile Rampen komme ich jetzt wesentlich besser hoch. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## herbert2010 (14. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Nimm lieber 28t , ist schon lufttreten  genug bergab...ab 30 km h ist nix mehr mit beschleunigen.
> Ausser du wohnst am kilimantscharo, dann 26t....nur Spass, Sorry



ich fahr jetzt seit c.a 1 jahr 26oval 11-50 das past für meinen anwendungsbereich super klar für die home trails könnt ich auch ein 30er nehmen aber für die urlaube past das 26er super


----------



## Strampelino (14. März 2018)

Ja fällt von alleine ab.....


----------



## HarzEnduro (14. März 2018)

Bei meinem steht Lieferbar ab 18.04. Da bin ich noch nicht mal sicher, ob es wirklichl lieferbar sein wird.


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (14. März 2018)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club!
> 
> Bei mir genauso. Selbes Modell und die Uhrzeit ist auch fast identisch.
> Von wegen 2-3 Tage
> ...


Gerade die Rechnung bekommen. Steht da iwo die Trackingnummer?


----------



## TypeActive (14. März 2018)

FwLwSichTrp schrieb:


> Gerade die Rechnung bekommen. Steht da iwo die Trackingnummer?



Nein, die Trackingnummer kommt separat mittels einer Statusänderung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Strampelino (14. März 2018)

Bei mir kam damals nix......auf der Internet Seite unter bestellungsstatus schaut man bei yt am besten nach.


----------



## EnduroAndSki (14. März 2018)

@RK85 Bin froh das zu hören. Hab mir auch das 28T bestellt aber noch nicht drauf. Wollte eigentlich eins von AbsoluteBlack ist aber nicht lieferbar. Mir waren die 32T im steilen Gelände auch auf Dauer zu schwer.


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (14. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Bei mir kam damals nix......auf der Internet Seite unter bestellungsstatus schaut man bei yt am besten nach.


Danke! Da steht sie! Aber noch nicht von DHL erfasst..... Ick freu mir.


----------



## Bike_Ride (14. März 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> nach tubless ist die kurbel gleich das nächste, das 32 kB muß runter


Sind denn beim 27er AL TubeLess Ready Maxxis verbaut? Sieht mir auf den Bildern immer nicht danach aus.
Bekommt man die dennoch TL? Hat da wer Erfahrung?
Wollte mir gestern auch direkt Milch bestellen, als ich dann erfahren habe, dass keine TL Ventile bei den E1900 dabei sind und die Maxxis auch nicht TL Ready sind....




FwLwSichTrp schrieb:


> Gerade die Rechnung bekommen. Steht da iwo die Trackingnummer?


Thihi, ich auch! 
Das wird ein Spaß! Endlich wieder Rad fahren. Bin mal gespannt, ob es dann wirklich Freitag kommt... Ansonsten Montag, da hab ich eh Urlaub 

Edit: Und soeben kam die Versandbestätigung per Mail von DHL


----------



## derNette79 (14. März 2018)

https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...xTerra-EXO-Protection-27-5-Faltreifen-p46087/
da steht TL-Ready? Das wird gehen. Ventile rein, Schlappen druff, druck rinn (Milch nicht vergessen) und: Feuer frei!!!

edit: Grad gesehen das bei den Schlappen am Rad das TR fehlt.


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (14. März 2018)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Sind denn beim 27er AL TubeLess Ready Maxxis verbaut? Sieht mir auf den Bildern immer nicht danach aus.
> Bekommt man die dennoch TL? Hat da wer Erfahrung?
> Wollte mir gestern auch direkt Milch bestellen, als ich dann erfahren habe, dass keine TL Ventile bei den E1900 dabei sind und die Maxxis auch nicht TL Ready sind....
> 
> ...


Dito! Haben will, haben will, haben will....


----------



## Bike_Ride (14. März 2018)

derNette79 schrieb:


> https://www.bike-components.de/de/M...xTerra-EXO-Protection-27-5-Faltreifen-p46087/
> da steht TL-Ready? Das wird gehen. Ventile rein, Schlappen druff, druck rinn (Milch nicht vergessen) und: Feuer frei!!!
> 
> edit: Grad gesehen das bei den Schlappen am Rad das TR fehlt.


Ja leider. Das war ja das, was du mir eigentlich gestern schon in der PN beantwortet hattest. Daher war ich ein wenig verwundert.
Den Reifen gibt es nämlich auch explizite ohne TR. 
Könnte ja aber sein, das man den trotzdem irgendwie dicht bekommt.


----------



## Strampelino (14. März 2018)

Glaub nicht das yt keine tr reifen in der heutigen Zeit  ( was zwar nicht verstehe,  muss ich aber auch nicht)wo fast jeder tubless fährt.
Ich fahr nicht mal am fatbike tubless, weil ich oft reifen Wechsel und mir das mit der Milch total auf die eier geht


----------



## Bike_Ride (14. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Glaub nicht das yt keine tr reifen in der heutigen Zeit  ( was zwar nicht verstehe,  muss ich aber auch nicht)wo fast jeder tubless fährt.


Na scheinbar doch. 
Wie @derNette79 ja bestätigt sind auf selben Capra mal keine TR Maxxis drauf.


----------



## Strampelino (14. März 2018)

Irgendwo muss bei dem Preis halt gespart werden.....Felgen haben auch nur 25mm.
Fahr halt mit Schläuche, geht wunderbar.was soll's......Und wenn die reifen runter gefahren sind, kaufst dir tr Reifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derNette79 (14. März 2018)

schätze so wird es laufen bis ich Gewicht sparen will


----------



## Bike_Ride (14. März 2018)

Strampelino schrieb:


> Irgendwo muss bei dem Preis halt gespart werden.....Felgen haben auch nur 25mm.
> Fahr halt mit Schläuche, geht wunderbar.was soll's......Und wenn die reifen runter gefahren sind, kaufst dir tr Reifen.


Ist für mich ja auch absolut kein Problem. Ich wollte nur wissen, was drauf ist


----------



## Mountsven (15. März 2018)

Du bekommst den Highroller auch ohne TR tubeless  Hat bei mir gut funktioniert und hält dicht.
Hinten rollt jetzt ein Maxxis Aggressor bei mir.


----------



## Bike_Ride (15. März 2018)

Mountsven schrieb:


> Du bekommst den Highroller auch ohne TR tubeless  Hat bei mir gut funktioniert und hält dicht.
> Hinten rollt jetzt ein Maxxis Aggressor bei mir.


Cool. Danke für die Info. 
Was hast du für Milch verwendet?!


----------



## Mountsven (15. März 2018)

Bike_Ride schrieb:


> Cool. Danke für die Info.
> Was hast du für Milch verwendet?!



Blue doc von Schwalbe und das tubeless Kit von dt Swiss Breite 27mm


----------



## herbert2010 (16. März 2018)

So verabschiede  mich hier und jetzt geh ich raus das neue bike dreckig machen  

Tubless geht ohne probleme die 29 dhr2 waren gleich dicht 

Lg


----------



## zmitti (16. März 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> So verabschiede  mich hier und jetzt geh ich raus das neue bike dreckig machen
> 
> Tubless geht ohne probleme die 29 dhr2 waren gleich dicht
> 
> Lg



Glückwunsch und viel Spaß! 
Bilder bitte nicht vergessen


----------



## herbert2010 (16. März 2018)

zmitti schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und viel Spaß!
> Bilder bitte nicht vergessen



Danke 

Bitte gerne 

Lg


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (16. März 2018)

Gerade gekriegt! Wenn das klappt, wäre HAMMER!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (19. März 2018)

Mal eine Frage. Wie schaut es denn bei YT mit dem Einhalten des Liefertermins aus? Ich rede nicht von einer Woche Lieferverzug sondern eher von einem Monat oder mehr. Es gibt andere Hersteller, die dafür ja schon bekannt sind.


----------



## AndiBecker (19. März 2018)

Meins ging 2 Tage nach "Lieferbar ab ..." raus. Und hängt nun bei DHL im Startpaketzentrum...
Die Wartezeit ist immer das schlimmste


----------



## Bike_Ride (19. März 2018)

Ich hab meins letzten Montag mit Vorkasse bestellt. Seitens YT war alles ab Mittwoch erledigt. 
Die Post hat es allerdings erst Freitag abgeholt. 
Theoretisch wäre es Samtag da gewesen. Da das Rad aber nur persönlich abgegeben werden darf und ich nicht da war, ist es heute gekommen. 

Daher bin ich dann auch raus hier


----------



## AndiBecker (19. März 2018)

FwLwSichTrp schrieb:


> Gerade gekriegt! Wenn das klappt, wäre HAMMER!


Und hat das geklappt?


----------



## HarzEnduro (19. März 2018)

AndiBecker schrieb:


> Die Wartezeit ist immer das schlimmste


Vor allem, wenn man sieht, dass der Frühling kommt und man immer noch 1 Monat warten muss. Grrr... Naja, ich habe ja noch mein Canyon (werde ich jetzt hier verbannt weil ich das große "C" genannt habe?).


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (19. März 2018)

AndiBecker schrieb:


> Und hat das geklappt?


Natürlich nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. März 2018)

Hallo zusammen.
Ich nehme dann auch mal Platz hier. 
Gestern das Jeffsy 29 AL Comp geordert und direkt mit Karte bezahlt... mal sehen wie lange es bei mir dauert. 
Angeblich ist's ja direkt lieferbar.


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (20. März 2018)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> Ich nehme dann auch mal Platz hier.
> Gestern das Jeffsy 29 AL Comp geordert und direkt mit Karte bezahlt... mal sehen wie lange es bei mir dauert.
> Angeblich ist's ja direkt lieferbar.


An YT liegt es nicht, sondern an DHL. Meins hängt seit Freitag in Nohra fest. Der andere der zeitgleich bestellt hat, bekam es am Samstag. Good luck.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (20. März 2018)

Joa, ich sehe es erst mal entspannt...
So lange es nicht Wochen oder gar Monate (wie bei manch anderen armen Schweinen) dauert.

Mit der DHL ist es eh immer so eine Sache... wichtiger als die Lieferzeit ist mir eher noch, wie die mit dem Paket umgehen.
Habe schon so manche Räder von denen geliefert bekommen, da sahen die Fahrradkartons aus, als hätte man die vorher über Afghanistan abgeworfen und dann per Muli weiter transportiert.


----------



## Jojo1989 (20. März 2018)

Ich reihe mich auch hier ein

Capra CF Pro Race Größe M bestellt am 8.3  lieferbar ab 28.3
Ist heute 8 Tage früher als von mir erwartet von  YT an DHL übergeben worden.
Wenn das nur ansatzweise diese Woche noch klappen würde, wäre das perfekt.
Ansonsten wäre nächste Woche auch okay    Hauptsache vor Ostern


----------



## Basti2T (21. März 2018)

Jojo1989 schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich auch hier ein
> 
> Capra CF Pro Race Größe M bestellt am 8.3  lieferbar ab 28.3
> Ist heute 8 Tage früher als von mir erwartet von  YT an DHL übergeben worden.
> ...



29er oder 27,5"?


----------



## Jojo1989 (21. März 2018)

Basti2T schrieb:


> 29er oder 27,5"?


27,5 er


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (21. März 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=98&v=edj6lVXK7-c
Scheiße ich habe seit Tagen einen Ohrwurm!!!


----------



## herbert2010 (21. März 2018)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=98&v=edj6lVXK7-c
> Scheiße ich habe seit Tagen einen Ohrwurm!!!


Das hab ich während der warte zeit auch endeckt 

Da hast noch eines  






Lg


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (21. März 2018)

Hallo,

So mein Bike ist da! Nachdem es vier Tage im Verteilzentrum fest hing und nach einem Anruf bei YT angestoßen wurde ist es nun da.

Wie ein paar Threads über mir berichtet, war es wohl wirklich in Afghanistan so wie der Karton aussieht. War auch am überlegen ob ich es annehmen soll aber an der Stelle war nichts was kaputt gehen könnte.

Einen Elektroteil hätte ich anstandslos zurück geschickt!

DHL leistet immer wieder ganze Arbeit.

Naja, eben damit noch mal meinen Hausberg abgeritten und das Teil ist ein Traum und macht den Rest vergessen!

Viel Spaß noch beim Warten, es lohnt sich!

Ride on Peter


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (22. März 2018)

Alter Schwede!!! 
Die Deppen bei der DHL haben echt nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun! 
Wirklich eine Frechheit, wie die mittlerweile mit dem Eigentum anderer Leute umgehen!

Aber so lange alles heil geblieben ist... soviel Glück hatte ich bei den letzten Rädern leider nicht. 
Bei einem Bike hatten die Deppen den Karton anscheinend kilometerweise mit dem Stapler über den Asphalt geschliffen und zwar derart, dass vorne das linke Standrohr der Gabel bereits mehrere Millimeter "abgeschliffen" war (trotz der Transportsicherung... die war nämlich völlig hinüber).

Mal ne Frage: versenden die das Bike mit montiertem Schaltwerk am Rahmen oder quasi lose in der Kette hängend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (22. März 2018)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Alter Schwede!!!
> Die Deppen bei der DHL haben echt nicht mehr alle Latten am Zaun!
> Wirklich eine Frechheit, wie die mittlerweile mit dem Eigentum anderer Leute umgehen!
> 
> ...


hängt lose an derkette


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (22. März 2018)

Perfekt. Endlich mal ein Versender, der mitdenkt!


----------



## AndiBecker (22. März 2018)

So mein Bike ist da! Nachdem es vier Tage im Verteilzentrum fest hing und nach einem Anruf bei YT angestoßen wurde ist es nun da.




Meins hängt auch bei DHL, ich kack ab.


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (22. März 2018)

Leute, ihr macht mir langsam Angst!!! 
Ich habe bisher nur die Mittteilung, dass die Sendung der DHL angekündigt wurde.
Nehme mal an, dass YT über die Woche hinweg sammelt und die Pakete dann freitags (?) in deiner Tour von der DHL abgeholt werden.


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (22. März 2018)

Ist anzunehmen.


----------



## Die Tante T. (22. März 2018)

o.k. dann setze ich mich hier auch mal hin, nachdem ich mich jetzt 3 Jahre nicht für ein neues Fahrrad entscheiden konnte, hab ich es getan und mal bestellt.


----------



## zmitti (22. März 2018)

Die Tante T. schrieb:


> o.k. dann setze ich mich hier auch mal hin, nachdem ich mich jetzt 3 Jahre nicht für ein neues Fahrrad entscheiden konnte, hab ich es getan und mal bestellt.



Und welches isses geworden? Jeffsy, Capra, Tues.....29er oder 27,5er


----------



## Die Tante T. (22. März 2018)

ach so..da es keine 26 mehr gibt ist es halt ein 27,5er in L...Capra volle hütte..wenn schon denn schon.


----------



## zmitti (22. März 2018)

Die Tante T. schrieb:


> ach so..da es keine 26 mehr gibt ist es halt ein 27,5er in L...Capra volle hütte..wenn schon denn schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (22. März 2018)

FwLwSichTrp schrieb:


> Ist anzunehmen.



Oder auch doch nicht.
Habe soeben die Mitteilung bekommen, dass das Paket abgeholt wurde.
Laut Prognose soll es bereits morgen zwischen 12 und 15 Uhr ankommen.

Wenn das klappen würde und auch noch alles heil bleibt... da wäre ich doch glatt mal positiv überrascht!


----------



## FwLwSichTrp (22. März 2018)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Oder auch doch nicht.
> Habe soeben die Mitteilung bekommen, dass das Paket abgeholt wurde.
> Laut Prognose soll es bereits morgen zwischen 12 und 15 Uhr ankommen.
> 
> Wenn das klappen würde und auch noch alles heil bleibt... da wäre ich doch glatt mal positiv überrascht!  [emoji38]


Daumen drücken!


----------



## MaxMustermann (23. März 2018)

Meins is da - ging super schnell, alles perfekt verpackt!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (23. März 2018)

MaxMustermann schrieb:


> Meins is da - ging super schnell, alles perfekt verpackt!



Definiere mal "super schnell"... 

Meins ist übrigens noch unterwegs zum Zielpaketzentrum... denke daher nicht, dass das heute noch was gibt.


----------



## zmitti (23. März 2018)

MaxMustermann schrieb:


> Meins is da - ging super schnell, alles perfekt verpackt!



Super und viel Spaß mit dem Gefährt darf man noch nach der Rahmengröße fragen?


----------



## herbert2010 (23. März 2018)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Definiere mal "super schnell"...
> 
> Meins ist übrigens noch unterwegs zum Zielpaketzentrum... denke daher nicht, dass das heute noch was gibt.


war bei mir auch so kam dann einen tag später als angekündigt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zmitti (23. März 2018)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Definiere mal "super schnell"...
> 
> Meins ist übrigens noch unterwegs zum Zielpaketzentrum... denke daher nicht, dass das heute noch was gibt.



Meins kam damals samstags....es besteht also noch Hoffnung für‘s Wochenende


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (23. März 2018)

zmitti schrieb:


> Meins kam damals samstags....es besteht also noch Hoffnung für‘s Wochenende


Denke ich auch.
Aber so lange es noch vor Gründonnerstag klappt (bin ab da in Urlaub), wäre ich bereits zufrieden.


----------



## MaxMustermann (23. März 2018)

Rahmen Größe L - ich bin 1,80 und hatte sorge dass es mit den 29“ Rädern vl etwas zu groß ist. Dem ist aber überhaupt nicht so finde ich. Fährt sich extrem handlich.
Lieferbar ab 14.03 und sofort an den Versand übergeben. DHL hat dann etwas gebraucht um es abzuholen und dann die Zustellung nach Ö für 20. angegeben ehe es auf 21. verschoben wurde. Aber 1woche von „beim Hersteller verfügbar„ bis „bei mir“ finde ich wirklich super!


----------



## Jojo1989 (23. März 2018)

Mein Capra  ist angekommen. 
Wie erwähnt viel zu früh. Hab erst nach Ostern damit gerechnet.
Weiß gar nicht was ich damit jetzt schon machen soll.  
Kommt erstmal in den Dachboden. 

Den anderen noch viel Spaß beim Warten und immer geduldig bleiben, das warten macht am meisten Spaß.


----------



## AndiBecker (23. März 2018)

Soo mein Pro Race in 29 kam auch heute.
Karton soweit in Ordnung. Ausgepackt wird nach Feierabend.


----------



## HarzEnduro (23. März 2018)

Jojo1989 schrieb:


> Kommt erstmal in den Dachboden.


Whaaaat???!!! Das könnte ich nicht!


----------



## zmitti (23. März 2018)

Glaub hier gibt’s demnächst viele schöne Bilder


niconj schrieb:


> Whaaaat???!!! Das könnte ich nicht!


Ich auch nicht


----------



## Jojo1989 (23. März 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Whaaaat???!!! Das könnte ich nicht!




Habs nicht mehr ausgehalten.
Erstmal aufgebaut, morgen Probefahrt.
Erster Eindruck schonmal top. Nicht das geringste an der Quali auzusetzen.
Hab ich aber auch so erwartet


----------



## MaxMustermann (23. März 2018)

Einzigen kleinen „Fehler“ den ich gefunden habe ... da hättte man vl bisschen schöner arbeiten können. Stört mich aber nicht wirklich


----------



## Flash_Matze (24. März 2018)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (24. März 2018)

Dingdong... DHL ist daaa... 
In Summe war das Paket jetzt gerade mal 2 Tage unterwegs...  perfekt. 
Und ausnahmsweise sah der Karton mal relativ gut aus.


----------



## byckey (24. März 2018)

Letzte Woche Freitag ein Jeffsy bestellt, Versand am Montag, bei DHL als Wunscliefertermin diesen Freitag angegeben und gestern kam das Paket. Alles super Karton in sehr gutem Zustand und das Bike ist sehr sehr geil!!!


----------



## TypeActive (24. März 2018)

byckey schrieb:


> Letzte Woche Freitag ein Jeffsy bestellt, Versand am Montag, bei DHL als Wunscliefertermin diesen Freitag angegeben und gestern kam das Paket. Alles super Karton in sehr gutem Zustand und das Bike ist sehr sehr geil!!!



Welches Modell?


----------



## byckey (24. März 2018)

TypeActive schrieb:


> Welches Modell?


Jeffsy 29 CF Pro Race


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (28. März 2018)

Hier ein paar erste Bilder...
Allen Wartenden noch viel Geduld!


----------



## ___Al_Carbon___ (28. März 2018)

Gibt allerdings auch ein paar Kritikpunkte.
Bei der Kette war das zusammengenietete Glied zu fest verbunden worden. Daher ist dieses jetzt kaum noch beweglich und die Kette läuft nicht ordentlich durch.
Kralle im Steuerrohr schief eingeschlagen. Den Ahead-Deckel bekam man nur mit Gewalt auf. Schraube war auch viel zu stark angezogen.
Beim Vorbau und den Bremshebeln waren ebenfalls die Schrauben mit Gewalt angezogen. Schraubenköpfe bereits gut ausgenudelt.
Und bei der Kurbel ein ähnliches Bild. Schon etwas ärgerlich, auch wenn die Jungs sicherlich unter Zeitdruck stehen.

War das bei euch auch so, oder hatte lediglich mein Monteur zu viel Kakao getrunken?


----------



## herbert2010 (28. März 2018)

___Al_Carbon___ schrieb:


> Gibt allerdings auch ein paar Kritikpunkte.
> Bei der Kette war das zusammengenietete Glied zu fest verbunden worden. Daher ist dieses jetzt kaum noch beweglich und die Kette läuft nicht ordentlich durch.
> Kralle im Steuerrohr schief eingeschlagen. Den Ahead-Deckel bekam man nur mit Gewalt auf. Schraube war auch viel zu stark angezogen.
> Beim Vorbau und den Bremshebeln waren ebenfalls die Schrauben mit Gewalt angezogen. Schraubenköpfe bereits gut ausgenudelt.
> ...


beim mir war eine schraube des vorderen brems adapters nur halb eingeschraubt, sattelstütze trocken eingebaut, Bremshebel zu fest angeschraubt, vorbau locker

also gut aufpassen und alles nach Kontrollieren

lg


----------



## marcel171282 (1. April 2018)

So steige dann hier mal mit ein. 
Capra Al XXL bestellt am 31.3 

Bin mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis es da ist.


----------



## Sushi1976 (1. April 2018)

Ja ich habe mir neben meinem
Jeffsy 29, jetzt ein Yt Tues AL gegönnt, bin gespannt wann es aufschlägt, soll
Lieferbar sein [emoji2][emoji1305] freu mich auf das Gerät 

Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## byckey (1. April 2018)

Flash_Matze schrieb:


> hi
> Fährt jemand schon das Jeffsy Pro Race 2018 ?


Ja! Ist der absolute Hammer!!!


----------



## Dorango (1. April 2018)

So dann melde ich mich mal wieder hier im Thread. Nach meinem Tues das schon fast 3 Jahre her ist hab ich bei Yt wieder zugeschlagen. Hab mir das Capra 27 CF PRO RACE in xl geholt. 
Hab es am Samstag bestellt und es ist auch sofort verfügbar. Bin gespannt wann es kommt. Wie lang hat es bei euch gedauert bis die sofort verfügbaren Räder verschickt worden sind?


----------



## Mudsling3r (3. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

dann gebe ich auch mal meinen „Wartehorror“ bekannt.....
YT Tues CF (sofort lieferbar) am 21.03. bestellt und am 22.03. bezahlt
23.03. Zahlungseingang bestätigt
26.03. Sendung an DHL übergeben
28.03. Paketankündigung von DHL für den 29.03. für 09:30 - 12:30 Uhr (Frei genommen!) leider kam nix... stink sauer 
03.04. Paket hängt in Nohra fest....

Ok, es war Ostern dazwischen und Samstag hatte ich auch nicht mit dem Bike gerechnet. Ich hoffe es tut sich heute noch etwas am Versandstatus und ich kann mich morgen auf den Hobel freuen!? Mich ärgert der vergeudete freie Tag!


----------



## Mudsling3r (3. April 2018)

Mudsling3r schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> dann gebe ich auch mal meinen „Wartehorror“ bekannt.....
> YT Tues CF (sofort lieferbar) am 21.03. bestellt und am 22.03. bezahlt
> ...



UPDATE: gerade mit DHL telefoniert.....Paket wurde wohl nicht gescannt (Code eventuell beschädigt) jetzt soll es in spätestens 2 Tagen da sein [emoji6] bin gespannt wie dann das Paket aussieht!? 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DudeNukem (4. April 2018)

Am Montag bestellt und heute zur Post. Liefertermin angeblich der 06.04.18. Wuzaa. Ma gespannt


----------



## marcel171282 (4. April 2018)

Am Freitag bestellt, gestern Versand Nachricht bekommen aber hat sich noch kein Zustelltermin angezeigt. 6.4 wäre Top! Wochenende soll ja porno werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (4. April 2018)

Von wo aus versenden die denn?


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. April 2018)

Hab heute mal wegen einer Auftragsbestätigung nachgefragt. Mein Rad soll ja erst am 18.04. lieferbar sein und dann kam das:

"Da Dein bestelltes Bike auch schon verfügbar ist, können wir Dir diese gerne schon zusenden. Bitte gebe uns hierzu ein kurzes Feedback *ob das für Dich in Ordnung geht*."

Lol... nein. Ich warte gern noch 13 Tage länger.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (5. April 2018)

@niconj 

Hast du nicht erst ein Canyon gekauft?
Welches YT wirds denn?


----------



## Die Tante T. (5. April 2018)

Mudsling3r schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> dann gebe ich auch mal meinen „Wartehorror“ bekannt.....
> YT Tues CF (sofort lieferbar) am 21.03. bestellt und am 22.03. bezahlt
> ...



Das gleiche hatte ich auch, aber gestern abend kam es dann  !


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. April 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> @niconj
> 
> Hast du nicht erst ein Canyon gekauft?
> Welches YT wirds denn?


Jo. Das Spectral ist auch da. Ich habe ein Dirt Love gekauft um meiner Sprunglust zu frönen. Ich stell mir nicht zwei gleiche Räder her.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. April 2018)

Hab gerade den Tracking Link bekommen. Es wurde aber noch nicht abgeholt (klar). Von wo verschiffen die denn? Ausland oder Inland?

edit: OK. YT ist also deutsch.


----------



## Dorango (5. April 2018)

Die Tante T. schrieb:


> Das gleiche hatte ich auch, aber gestern abend kam es dann  !



Auf das selbe Rad warte ich auch. Gestern Abend den Link bekommen aber das Paket verweilt wohl noch bei YT, hoffe das es bis Samstag kommt.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. April 2018)

Dorango schrieb:


> Auf das selbe Rad warte ich auch. Gestern Abend den Link bekommen aber das Paket verweilt wohl noch bei YT, hoffe das es bis Samstag kommt.


Wann bzw. wie oft wird denn bei denen die Post abgeholt? Ich habe heute Nachmittag den Link bekommen und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass DHL sie nur alle paar Tage anfährt.


----------



## marcel171282 (5. April 2018)

Dienstag hab ich den Link bekommen, heute Vormittag haben sie es abgeholt. Soll morgen bei mir sein.


----------



## HarzEnduro (5. April 2018)

marcel171282 schrieb:


> Dienstag hab ich den Link bekommen, heute Vormittag haben sie es abgeholt. Soll morgen bei mir sein.


Hm... dann wird es wohl so sein, dass zwei oder drei Mal die Woche verschickt wird. Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass sie so viele Bestellungen haben, dass sich jeden Tag lohnt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorango (5. April 2018)

marcel171282 schrieb:


> Dienstag hab ich den Link bekommen, heute Vormittag haben sie es abgeholt. Soll morgen bei mir sein.



Das stimmt mich aber traurig dann ist meins wohl dort geblieben.


----------



## Sushi1976 (5. April 2018)

Mein Tues AL ist auch abgeholt und auf dem Weg zu mir[emoji2][emoji1303] bin echt gespannt 

Gruß Marco 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## DudeNukem (5. April 2018)

Laut YT kommt es auf die Charge drauf an. Heute gingen Bikes raus und morgen geht meins raus. Denke kommt aber die Woche nicht mehr. Vor lauter warten komme ich schon ins überlegen ob 140mm Federweg bei meinen 110KG nicht doch zu wenig waren um die Trails hier im Umland zu beackern. Zu viel Wartezeit macht verrückt...dabei sind es bisher erst 4 Tage


----------



## stoked77 (6. April 2018)

Wartet sonst noch jemand auf ein 29er Capra CF XXL in weiss/rot? 
Ich hatte meines im Februar mit Liefertermin 4.4 bestellt. Vor zwei Wochen hiess es dann plötzlich 18.4 wegen fehlenden Teilen. 
Weiss da jemand auf was die warten?
Ich halte es kaum mehr aus zu warten. 
Und am Weekend ist such noch Top Wetter angesagt ....grrrrrrr . 
Gruss
Marc


----------



## marcel171282 (6. April 2018)

Sooo, da sich der Status über Nacht nicht geändert hat und das Bike noch in Nohra rum liegt hab ich bei DHL angerufen.

Wird nicht wie im Status angezeigt heute zugestellt sondern morgen. 

Das mal wieder ein Top Service von DHL.  NICHT!!!

Und das für 20€ Versand


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. April 2018)

Welcher Dienst ist denn besser? Wäre es eine Sendung für die Arbeit würde es weniger interessieren obwohl es wichtiger ist. Es ist Sperrgut und wird eben nicht automatisiert bearbeitet. Bei Hermes klauen die dir nicht fest verschraubte Teile. DAS ist schlechter Service.  





marcel171282 schrieb:


> Sooo, da sich der Status über Nacht nicht geändert hat und das Bike noch in Nohra rum liegt hab ich bei DHL angerufen.
> 
> Wird nicht wie im Status angezeigt heute zugestellt sondern morgen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ohmie (6. April 2018)

Gestern bestellt: Capra 27 AL in L 
Bestellstatus: Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung

Hat schon jemand aus Österreich Erfahrung mit der Lieferzeit? Hab von YT als Antwort bekommen:
"Ins Ausland kann der Versand im Anschluss bis zu 12 Werktage dauern."


----------



## herbert2010 (6. April 2018)

Ohmie schrieb:


> Gestern bestellt: Capra 27 AL in L
> Bestellstatus: Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung
> 
> Hat schon jemand aus Österreich Erfahrung mit der Lieferzeit? Hab von YT als Antwort bekommen:
> "Ins Ausland kann der Versand im Anschluss bis zu 12 Werktage dauern."


am 13.3 war mein bike in Nohra und am 16.03 bei mir bestellt habe ich am 8.3 am 09.3 kam die versand Bestätigung


----------



## DudeNukem (6. April 2018)

Immer noch im selben Status. Seit 4 Tagen. Hätte gedacht das YT da etwas fixer ist. Vor allem wenn ein LT angegeben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (6. April 2018)

DudeNukem schrieb:


> Immer noch im selben Status. Seit 4 Tagen. Hätte gedacht das YT da etwas fixer ist. Vor allem wenn ein LT angegeben wird.


Meiner hat sich seit gestern auch nicht verändert. Vielleicht gehen da die Bikes auch nur 1x die Woche raus. Wer weiß...


----------



## DudeNukem (6. April 2018)

Meinst ist heute raus. Grad dhl Nachricht bekommen, dass es morgen kommt. Wenn das klappt, dann Respekt DHL


----------



## Ohmie (6. April 2018)

DudeNukem schrieb:


> Meinst ist heute raus. Grad dhl Nachricht bekommen, dass es morgen kommt. Wenn das klappt, dann Respekt DHL



Meins ist auch heute an DHL übergeben worden, drücke euch die Daumen mit der Lieferung


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. April 2018)

DudeNukem schrieb:


> Meinst ist heute raus. Grad dhl Nachricht bekommen, dass es morgen kommt. Wenn das klappt, dann Respekt DHL





Ohmie schrieb:


> Meins ist auch heute an DHL übergeben worden, drücke euch die Daumen mit der Lieferung



Naja... ist ein wenig müßig, sich darüber aufzuregen oder zu hinterfragen, warum meins da geblieben ist, während andere abgeholt wurden. Ändern kann ich es eh nicht und es würde eh nicht diese Woche zu mir kommen, da bei uns die Post irgendwie immer 2 Tage braucht. Komisch hier auf dem "Dorf".


----------



## Dorango (6. April 2018)

Meins wurde heute auch an DHL übergeben. Hatte E-Mail Kontakt mit YT und aus Systemtechnischen Gründen wird der Versand Aufkleber 2 Tage vor der Abholung gedruckt. 
Vielleicht damit die DHL weiß wie viel Platz noch auf dem Lkw brauchen. 
Bei wem hat denn die zustellvorhersage gestimmt?


----------



## marcel171282 (6. April 2018)

Freut euch nicht zu früh, mein Status steht noch immer auf Lieferung heute zwischen 10-13 Uhr. 

Gut das ich mir nicht frei genommen hab. Hoffe auf morgen. Wenn nicht geht's mim Downhiller in Park...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (6. April 2018)

Dorango schrieb:


> Meins wurde heute auch an DHL übergeben. Hatte E-Mail Kontakt mit YT und aus Systemtechnischen Gründen wird der Versand Aufkleber 2 Tage vor der Abholung gedruckt.
> Vielleicht damit die DHL weiß wie viel Platz noch auf dem Lkw brauchen.
> Bei wem hat denn die zustellvorhersage gestimmt?


Meins war 1 tag nach der vorhersage da


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. April 2018)

Dorango schrieb:


> Meins wurde heute auch an DHL übergeben. Hatte E-Mail Kontakt mit YT und aus Systemtechnischen Gründen wird der Versand Aufkleber 2 Tage vor der Abholung gedruckt.
> Vielleicht damit die DHL weiß wie viel Platz noch auf dem Lkw brauchen.
> Bei wem hat denn die zustellvorhersage gestimmt?


Okay. Dann geht meins wohl am Montag raus. Habe ja erst gestern die Benachrichtigung bekommen.


----------



## MaxMustermann (6. April 2018)

Ohmie schrieb:


> Gestern bestellt: Capra 27 AL in L
> Bestellstatus: Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung
> 
> Hat schon jemand aus Österreich Erfahrung mit der Lieferzeit? Hab von YT als Antwort bekommen:
> "Ins Ausland kann der Versand im Anschluss bis zu 12 Werktage dauern."


2-3 Tage ;-)


----------



## marcel171282 (7. April 2018)

Boooaaah, man hat ja nichts besseres zu tun als den 2. Tag in Folge auf den DHL Typ zu warten!

Ich behaute einfach mal das es trotz heutigem Lieferdatum nicht kommt. Da der Status nicht auf in Zustellung gewechselt hat.
Ist heute morgen um 3 im Zielpaketzentrum angekommen. 
Ist doch nicht normal das sich ein Kunde  2-3 Tage zur Verfügung halten muss um ne Nachname Sendung entgegen zunehmen.


----------



## DudeNukem (7. April 2018)

marcel171282 schrieb:


> Boooaaah, man hat ja nichts besseres zu tun als den 2. Tag in Folge auf den DHL Typ zu warten!
> 
> Ich behaute einfach mal das es trotz heutigem Lieferdatum nicht kommt. Da der Status nicht auf in Zustellung gewechselt hat.
> Ist heute morgen um 3 im Zielpaketzentrum angekommen.
> Ist doch nicht normal das sich ein Kunde  2-3 Tage zur Verfügung halten muss um ne Nachname Sendung entgegen zunehmen.



DHL war da aber kein Bike. Status steht auch noch auf  startpaketzentrum in Nohra. Solche Amateure.


----------



## DudeNukem (7. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Welcher Dienst ist denn besser? Wäre es eine Sendung für die Arbeit würde es weniger interessieren obwohl es wichtiger ist. Es ist Sperrgut und wird eben nicht automatisiert bearbeitet. Bei Hermes klauen die dir nicht fest verschraubte Teile. DAS ist schlechter Service.



Wo hast du da angerufen?


----------



## marcel171282 (7. April 2018)

Bei DHL brauchst nicht anrufen. Die Deppen lesen nur das ab was dir auch im Status angezeigt wird. 
Angeblich soll es heute zugestellt werden laut DHL Hotline Praktikant. Oh man, dann lieber mehr zahlen und UPS nutzen.


----------



## DudeNukem (7. April 2018)

Jo die DHL Dame hat mir auch exakt das gesagt was im Sendungsstatus steht. Ist ja toll so eine Service mit der Angabe der voraussichtlichen Lieferzeit aber braucht dann auch kein Mensch wenn es eh nicht stimmt. Grr wäre YT ein Tag schneller gewesen hätte ich das geniale Wetter noch ausnutzen können... euch noch viel Erfolg mit warten ansonsten ein schönes Wochenende.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. April 2018)

DudeNukem schrieb:


> Wo hast du da angerufen?


Angerufen?


----------



## Sushi1976 (7. April 2018)

Mein Tues AL sollte heute auch zwischen 10-14 Uhr geliefert werden, leider ist nix gekommen und Lt. Aktuellem Status steht es in Nohra. Versendet am Mittwoch...
Hoffe jetzt auf Montag....


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dorango (7. April 2018)

Sushi1976 schrieb:


> Mein Tues AL sollte heute auch zwischen 10-14 Uhr geliefert werden, leider ist nix gekommen und Lt. Aktuellem Status steht es in Nohra. Versendet am Mittwoch...
> Hoffe jetzt auf Montag....
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk



ging mir beim Tues vor zwei Jahren genauso und mein Capra gammelt auch in Nohra rum.


----------



## HarzEnduro (7. April 2018)

Naja... vielleicht ist das Absicht. Die warten, bis sie genug haben und fahren die dann aus. Es muss sich ja lohnen, dass Sperrgut.

Ich seh es ganz entspannt. Ich würde gern mein Dirt Love schon heute haben, bin aber froh, dass es schon vor dem 18. verschickt wird. Da war es eigentlich erst lieferbar. Ob es nun noch eine Woche dauert, ist auch nicht so schlimm. Ist ja nicht so, als hätte ich nicht noch andere Räder.


----------



## marcel171282 (7. April 2018)

Wat is den an nem Fahrrad Karton speergut? Der ist Stappelbar und wiegt was über 20kg!!! Ich bestelle unser Hundefutter immer online. Sind dann jeweils 2x20kg in einem Karton. Kommen auch ganz normal per DHL in 1 bis max 2 Tagen von Berlin nach Köln...und da Zahl ich keinen Versand. Für 20€ erwarte ich schon was schnelleres!


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. April 2018)

Die Größe. 120x60x60 geht über jedes Laufband und kann automatisiert behandelt werden. Ein Radkarton nicht. Da geht es nicht ums Gewicht.


----------



## SchneidiS (8. April 2018)

Hallo.
Gerade ein jeffsy cf 27 in chalkwhite/ Blood Red bestellt. 
Hoffe das es nicht so lange dauert. 
Freu mich schon


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. April 2018)

SchneidiS schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Gerade ein jeffsy cf 27 in chalkwhite/ Blood Red bestellt.
> Hoffe das es nicht so lange dauert.
> Freu mich schon


Wie du hier lesen kannst, geht bei DHL nicht immer alles gut. Stell dich auf eine 2 Tage + x Lieferzeit ein.


----------



## SchneidiS (8. April 2018)

Jup. Habe ich gelesen. Das Rennen ist gestartet... Ein Kumpel hat gerade einen Rahmen bei Canyon bestellt.  Mal sehen wer schneller ist .


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. April 2018)

SchneidiS schrieb:


> Jup. Habe ich gelesen. Das Rennen ist gestartet... Ein Kumpel hat gerade einen Rahmen bei Canyon bestellt.  Mal sehen wer schneller ist .


Ich hatte im am 18. Sept. bei Canyon ein Rad bestellt, am 20. war es bei mir.


----------



## DudeNukem (9. April 2018)

Bike ist eingetroffen. Hoffentlich bald Feierabend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Die Tante T. (9. April 2018)

So Samstag erste kleine Runde gedreht, Bremsen eingebremst, Fahrwerk nochmal nachjustiert und kurz im Bikepark probiert. Das Teil fährt sich gut und gibt keine Rätsel auf, schön ausgewogen. Fährt gut auf der "kann man eigentlich mit jedem MTB Fahrrad fahren Hausrunde" und springt sich gut auf dem Flowtrail.  Ist mein erstes YT und ich muss sagen die machen wohl bisher vieles richtig und sehr wenig falsch.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2018)

Laut YT wurde mein Rad heute an DHL übergeben. Im Tracking steht davon aber noch nichts.


----------



## Dorango (9. April 2018)

Also mein Capra ist endlich da. Out of the Box wiegt das CF Pro Race in XL 13,98kg. Fahren werde ich es erst morgen, weil noch ein paar Teile von meinem alten Rad aufs neue wollen. 
Meine Erfahrung ist nach zwei Rädern bei YT, es ist ein Tag später als von DHL angegeben.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2018)

Ach na das hängt doch eh immer davon ab, wo man wohnt. Hier in meiner neuen Heimat dauert das mit DHL öfter auch 2 Tage was in der alten Stadt schon eine sehr große Ausnahme war.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. April 2018)

So. Rad ist in Nohra. Mal schauen, ob es da auch wieder weg kommt. 

Edit: Rad ist schon hier in der Zustellbasis.

Edit2: Schon auf dem Lieferfahrzeug und ich muss heute bis 4 arbeiten... Gut, dass meine Frau daheim ist.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. April 2018)

Rad wurde ausgeliefert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DudeNukem (10. April 2018)

niconj schrieb:


> Rad wurde ausgeliefert.


 Sehr gut. Viel Spass.


----------



## HarzEnduro (10. April 2018)

DudeNukem schrieb:


> Sehr gut. Viel Spass.


Danke. Werde ich haben. Ich werde aber vorher noch Reifen, Bremse + Scheibe und die Griffe wechseln.


----------



## Sushi1976 (10. April 2018)

Mein Tues AL ist auch gerade geliefert worden [emoji2]


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## stoked77 (11. April 2018)

warten, warten, warten. Leider scheint es mit den XXL 29 CF Rahmen noch immer eine Verzögerung zu geben. :-( 

Während der ganzen Warterei lese ich immer wie mehr von diversen Mängel an den YT Bikes was mich immer wie mehr verunsichert ob ich da wirklich die richtige Marke gewählt habe.
Dellen im Carbonrahmen, schlechte Lackierung, probleme mit den e13 Sattelstützen, fehlende 'spezial' Werkzeuge für E13 Kassette, schlecht geschmierte Lager, usw.
Mus ich mich da wirklich auf eine mögliche mängelnde Qualität gefasst machen? Oder sind das trotzdem alles nur aufgebauschte Einzelfälle. Ich komme von einem Tyee von Propain und da war halt die Qualität 1A. Leider gab es da aber noch kein 29er XXL :-( Daher der Wechsel.

Wie ist da eure Erfahrung?

Marc


----------



## herbert2010 (11. April 2018)

stoked77 schrieb:


> warten, warten, warten. Leider scheint es mit den XXL 29 CF Rahmen noch immer eine Verzögerung zu geben. :-(
> 
> Während der ganzen Warterei lese ich immer wie mehr von diversen Mängel an den YT Bikes was mich immer wie mehr verunsichert ob ich da wirklich die richtige Marke gewählt habe.
> Dellen im Carbonrahmen, schlechte Lackierung, probleme mit den e13 Sattelstützen, fehlende 'spezial' Werkzeuge für E13 Kassette, schlecht geschmierte Lager, usw.
> ...


also meine e 13 funktioniert einwandfrei und der kunden Service von e13 ist einfach genial zuerst haben sie mit gratis eine lenker schelle geschickt und als ich darauf hingewiesen habe dasdie stütze im dreckigen zustand nicht so gut ausfährt,haben sie mir eine Anleitung geschickt und gefargt ob ich das selberhin bekomme  oder die stütze einschicken möchte, die stärkere feder ist unterwegs zu mir

das e13 Werkzeug ist leider nicht dabei solltest du die kassette nochmal kaufen ist eines dabei wen nicht must in den sauren Apfel beißen und eines kaufen

lg


----------



## Dorango (11. April 2018)

Konnte keine Mängel an meinem Rad feststellen. Das mit dem Werkzeug für e13 stimmt schon. Kann aber nicht wirklich YT was für. 
Das Thema bei den Lagern ist bei allen gleich,  Industrielager haben auch nicht mehr Fett drin. 
Kumpel fährt die e13 Stütze auch und bis dato keine Probleme. Obwohl er ein etwas schwereres Kaliber ist. Probleme findet man überall wenn man sucht und die meisten Beiträge sind von Leuten die Probleme haben die Leute die zufrieden sind schreiben „weniger“.


----------



## Die Tante T. (12. April 2018)

Also bei mir war auch alles prima, keine Kratzer, Dellen oder sonst was, alles gut eingestellt, na o.k. die Kette war mir zu lang, da hab ich nochmal ein Glied rausgenommen. Schaltung mußte man noch einmal kurz oben am Shifter nachregulieren nach der ersten Ausfahrt, ansonsten alles äusserst sauber verpackt, Werkzeuge dabei (Pumpe, Drehmoment mit Bits und Imbus). Sah alles sehr durchdacht und ordentlich aus.


----------



## sgclimber (18. April 2018)

Servus,

mein bestelltes Capra 29 CF Pro in Blood Red hat seit heute im Shop den Status "sofort verfügbar". Ich hoffe es geht bald auf den Weg, ich kanns kaum noch abwarten.


----------



## mr.fish (18. April 2018)

Mein 29 CF Chalk White / Red ist jetzt auch verfügbar, habe aber noch nichts von YT gehört.


----------



## zmitti (18. April 2018)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Mein 29 CF Chalk White / Red ist jetzt auch verfügbar, habe aber noch nichts von YT gehört.



Wenn’s da ist würde mich mal en Bild interessieren....wie die Farben in „echt“ so wirken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RidingForALivin (18. April 2018)

Dorango schrieb:


> Konnte keine Mängel an meinem Rad feststellen. Das mit dem Werkzeug für e13 stimmt schon. Kann aber nicht wirklich YT was für.


Nein, das mit dem Werkzeug für E13 stimmt nicht.... Man braucht kein Spezialwerkzeug für die aktuellen E13 Kassetten...


----------



## herbert2010 (18. April 2018)

RidingForALivin schrieb:


> Nein, das mit dem Werkzeug für E13 stimmt nicht.... Man braucht kein Spezialwerkzeug für die aktuellen E13 Kassetten...


https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/Montagewerkzeug-fuer-Lockring-Innenlager-p38704/


http://service.bythehive.com/Guide/How+to+install+TRS++9-44t+cassettes/70


----------



## Dorango (18. April 2018)

RidingForALivin schrieb:


> Nein, das mit dem Werkzeug für E13 stimmt nicht.... Man braucht kein Spezialwerkzeug für die aktuellen E13 Kassetten...



Erzähl doch kein Schmarn. Für die Kassetten brauchst doch eines um die größten 3 Ritzel zu demontieren. Und bei der Kurbel brauchst es aus für das Kettenblatt. 
Beziehe mich auf die Kurbel Trsr Carbon und die Kassette Trs+.


----------



## herbert2010 (18. April 2018)

stoked77 schrieb:


> warten, warten, warten. Leider scheint es mit den XXL 29 CF Rahmen noch immer eine Verzögerung zu geben. :-(
> 
> Während der ganzen Warterei lese ich immer wie mehr von diversen Mängel an den YT Bikes was mich immer wie mehr verunsichert ob ich da wirklich die richtige Marke gewählt habe.
> Dellen im Carbonrahmen, schlechte Lackierung, probleme mit den e13 Sattelstützen, fehlende 'spezial' Werkzeuge für E13 Kassette, schlecht geschmierte Lager, usw.
> ...


Hab heute mal die hauptlager von meinem 4 wochen alten jeffsy geöffnet autsch 


 

Lg


----------



## mr.fish (18. April 2018)

Hat den irgendjemand, dessen Bike seit heute verfügbar sein sollte, schon was von YT bezüglich Bestellungsbearbeitung oder Versand gehört?


----------



## Descender (19. April 2018)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Hat den irgendjemand, dessen Bike seit heute verfügbar sein sollte, schon was von YT bezüglich Bestellungsbearbeitung oder Versand gehört?



Leider nicht...


----------



## sgclimber (19. April 2018)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Hat den irgendjemand, dessen Bike seit heute verfügbar sein sollte, schon was von YT bezüglich Bestellungsbearbeitung oder Versand gehört?



Ich auch noch nicht...


----------



## oldie-pilot (19. April 2018)

Nö, leider noch nicht.
Muss ich WE wohl noch mal mit dem Koblenzer ausrücken.


----------



## stoked77 (19. April 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Hab heute mal die hauptlager von meinem 4 wochen alten jeffsy geöffnet autsch
> Anhang anzeigen 720028
> 
> Lg



Was Autsch??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (19. April 2018)

stoked77 schrieb:


> Was Autsch??


Mitlerweile weiß ich das yt die lager mit öl behandelt

Weil sie meinen das das besser als fett ist und angeblich länger hält, was meiner meinung ein fehler ist nach dem das lager nach 4 wochen schon trocken war ...

Ich hab sie jetzt mal wie alle lager in allen bikes gefettet und fertig.


----------



## stoked77 (19. April 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Mitlerweile weiß ich das yt die lager mit öl behandelt
> 
> Weil sie meinen das das besser als fett ist und angeblich länger hält, was meiner meinung ein fehler ist nach dem das lager nach 4 wochen schon trocken war ...
> 
> ...



und das ist die Antwort von YT?
Vielleicht sieht es ja nur 'trocken'  aus und man sollte es so lassen wie sie gemeint haben?
Wieso hattest du deines den eigentlich schon geöffnet? hat es schon geknarzt?


----------



## herbert2010 (19. April 2018)

stoked77 schrieb:


> und das ist die Antwort von YT?
> Vielleicht sieht es ja nur 'trocken'  aus und man sollte es so lassen wie sie gemeint haben?
> Wieso hattest du deines den eigentlich schon geöffnet? hat es schon geknarzt?


Aus neugirde da ich hier wo gelesen habe das die lager schnell den geist aufgeben 

Solte ich micht mit dem nach fetten irren, kauf ich mir ein paar neue lager und fertig sind eh standart lager die man überall bekommt 

Aber meine erfahrung von anderen bikes zeigt mir das lager die ich regelmäßig gefettet habe einfach länger halten 

Lg


----------



## mr.fish (19. April 2018)

Laut YT ist mein Bike gerade in Produktion und geht Anfang nächster Woche raus. Hoffentlich dauert der Versand dann nicht zu lange, am Freitag geht's nach Finale.


----------



## sgclimber (19. April 2018)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Laut YT ist mein Bike gerade in Produktion und geht Anfang nächster Woche raus. Hoffentlich dauert der Versand dann nicht zu lange, am Freitag geht's nach Finale.



Dann wird's bei mir so ähnlich sein... da brauch ich nicht nachfragen...  Wann hattest du denn bestellt?


----------



## FunkyBadass (19. April 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Mitlerweile weiß ich das yt die lager mit öl behandelt
> 
> Weil sie meinen das das besser als fett ist und angeblich länger hält, was meiner meinung ein fehler ist nach dem das lager nach 4 wochen schon trocken war ...
> 
> Ich hab sie jetzt mal wie alle lager in allen bikes gefettet und fertig.



Also ganz unrecht hat YT damit nicht, bei standart billig Fett kann das nach einiger Zeit durchaus verharzen, da das Lager ja nicht komplett rotiert und sich das Fett nicht ausreichend verteilt bzw. in Bewegung bleibt. Grade bei wechselnder Temperatur und Luftfeuchtigkeit. Mit gutem Lagerfett sollte das aber auch kein Problem sein. Das da keine Feuchtigkeit rein kommt halte ich für Quatsch, so gut sind die Standartlager auch nicht abgedichtet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## markus84 (19. April 2018)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Hat den irgendjemand, dessen Bike seit heute verfügbar sein sollte, schon was von YT bezüglich Bestellungsbearbeitung oder Versand gehört?


Ich habe heute Nachmittag Rechnung von YT und Versandbenachrichtigung von DHL für mein 29er Capra CF bekommen.


----------



## Seppoo (20. April 2018)

Vorgestern bestellt, gestern die erste E-Mail mit Zahlungseingang erhalten. Hoffentlich geht es bald in den Versand. Die 29er Capra CF Pro Race in M und L waren innerhalb von 12 Stunden wieder vergriffen. Das geht Rucki Zucki


----------



## zmitti (20. April 2018)

YT macht auch grad für 10 Tage ne 10% Rabattaktion.....für alle Jeffsys! Die sind auch (noch) fast alle sofort lieferbar.....wer also mit dem Gedanken spielt kann en Schnapper machen


----------



## Seppoo (20. April 2018)

Das fängt ja schonmal super an 


Hey Young Talent,

vielen Dank, dass Du Dich für ein YT-Bike entschieden hast.

In Deiner Auftragsbestätigung haben wir Dir Kalenderwoche 16 als Versandwoche angegeben. Leider konnte einer unserer Zulieferer ein elementares Bauteil nicht liefern, wodurch wir Dein Bike leider nicht wie geplant versenden können. Konkret heißt das, dass wir Dein Bike nicht wie angekündigt im Laufe der KW 16 in den Versand geben können, sondern erst in KW 20.

Es tut uns sehr leid, dass wir gerade keine besseren Nachrichten für Dich haben. Daher bieten wir Dir unsere YT BikeBox als Kompensation kostenfrei an. Gerne erstatten wir Dir den bereits gezahlten Betrag für die YT BikeBox auf die gleiche Weise wie Deine Bezahlung bei uns eingegangen ist.

Wir bedauern die Verzögerung sehr und hoffen auf Dein Verständnis.


Beste Grüße,
Dein YT Service-Team


----------



## Descender (20. April 2018)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Das fängt ja schonmal super an
> 
> 
> Hey Young Talent,
> ...


 Dito


----------



## sgclimber (20. April 2018)

Ganz toll... bei mir ebenfalls! Find ich Grad gar nicht lustig, vor allem da mein Bikeurlaub ansteht. Wenn es in der 20.KW kommt reicht es noch, wenn's aber jetzt schon so losgeht ahne ich böses...


----------



## mr.fish (20. April 2018)

Habe jetzt auch Rechnung und DHL-Info. Ich hatte im Februar bestellt. Hatte zwischendurch auch schon 2 Wochen Verzögerung, bin jetzt aber Mal optimistisch.


----------



## TDS (20. April 2018)

Ich hatte Vorgestern noch eine Zusage erhalten, dass mein Bike diese oder Anfang nächster Woche kommt und nun habe auch die gleiche Mail bzgl. Verzögerung erhalten. Denn sie wissen nicht was sie tun ... 
Jetzt kann ich im Bikeurlaub zwar zu Fuss den anderen hinterherlaufen, bekomme aber eine Pappkiste umsonst.


----------



## h4t3 (20. April 2018)

Mir wurde heute mitgeteilt das es Probleme gibt mit der Innenzugverlegung und daher der Liefertermin verschoben werden muss. Capra CF STORM GREY / BLACK MAGIC Größe M

Liegt es vielleicht doch an was anderem oder hat schon jemand die selbe Erfahrung machen müssen?


----------



## Trailboy81 (20. April 2018)

Hi Leute,

Warte auch sehnsüchtig auf mein Ende März Bestelltes Capra Cf 27,5 in Storm grey / Black magic.Hab aber bisher noch keine Mail zwecks Verzögerung bekommen. Interessant wäre was habt ihr für Bikes bestellt und Wann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted10123 (20. April 2018)

Bei mir leider genau dieselbe Nachricht 
Hab ein Capra CF Pro Race 29 in L Anfang April bestellt. Mir wurde erst mitgeteilt, dass es letzte Woche oder nächste Woche versendet werden kann und dann kam der Verzögerungshinweis auf KW20…


----------



## sgclimber (20. April 2018)

Bei mir ists ein Capra 29 CF Pro in Blood Red (Größe L), bestellt Anfang April. Wenns denn wirklich in KW20 rausgeht kein Problem, aber noch später geht nicht, da ich das Bike in KW 22 für meinen Bikeurlaub brauche... Naja hoffen wir mal das die 20.KW eine realistische Angabe ist...


----------



## TDS (20. April 2018)

Capra  Pro Race 29 ... da frage ich mich, welches Teil alle Räder gemeinsam haben, welches der böse Zulieferer auf den es nun geschoben wird nun nicht beibringt. 
Wenn so kurzfristig der Termin - um zunächst 4 Wochen - verschoben wird dann fehlt es bei YT an den zum Wachstum passenden Strukturen und der Übersicht.
Ob es dann wirklich in KW 20 kommt, oder wir nur vertröstet werden damit es keine Stornierungen gibt, und man dann noch mal um "Verständnis" bittet bleibt abzuwarten. Wenn man vor zwei Tagen nichts von den Problemen wusste ist die Verschiebung auf KW20 maximal eine Vermutung.


----------



## h4t3 (20. April 2018)

Hab am 1.4 bestellt mit dem Lieferdatum 25.07.18, dann am 16.04 eine Mail erhalten das es doch sofort lieferbar ist und ich mich melden soll wenn ich den Liefertermin annehmen möchte und dann bitte relativ schnell überweisen soll. Natürlich Angebot angenommen, am 18.4 ist die Mail gekommen dass das Geld angekommen ist. Heute nach 3 Tagen angerufen und da wird mir erzählt es gibt Probleme mit der Innenzugverlegung. Was nun passiert weiß ich nicht, was ich weiß das ich am 27.4 im Bikepark Urlaub fahre und wahrscheinlich ohne Bike da stehe.

Capra CF 27,5" Größe M Storm grey/Black magic


----------



## Seppoo (20. April 2018)

Irgendwie habe ich gerade ein dejavue. Vor 3 Jahren war fast genau die selbe Situation bei Canyon, nur war es damals eine ganze Charge an Carbonrahmen die 3 Tage vor Liefertermin als fehlerhaft beschrieben wurden. Die Lieferzeit hat sich in dem Fall allerdings um 3 Monate nach hinten verschoben.
Ich kann nur hoffen, dass YT die Probleme vllt schon früher gelöst bekommt.


----------



## moudi (20. April 2018)

Habe mein Capra CF 27 in schwarz/grau grösse L am 26.märz bestellt "lieferbar ab 18.4"

Bis jetz noch nichts gehört...aber noch 1 Monat würde/könnte ich nicht mehr warten!
Mal nächste woche abwarten...


----------



## iRob555 (21. April 2018)

Ich hab mein Capra CF 27 Storm Grey/Black Magic in Gr. L am Mittwoch, 18.04. bestellt. Am Donnerstag hab ich dann schon die Versandbestätigung bekommen! Allerdings hat sich bei dhl seit drei Tagen nichts am Status geändert!  Jetzt heist es abwarten und hoffen, dass nicht doch noch irgendwas schief geht.

Mich wundert allerdings schon, dass ich zum Beispiel später als @moudi bestellt habe und ich schon die Versandbenachrichtung erhalten habe!


----------



## FunkyBadass (21. April 2018)

das ist normal, ist absolut willkürlich. YT sendet die daten elektronisch an dhl und die bearbeiten es wie der sachbearbeiter grade zeit hat. hab auch am 18.04 bestellt, hab schon zwei mal eine sendebestätigung bekommen. einmal für freitag also gestern und nun für heute und paket hängt trotzdem noch in nohra fest und kommt hoffentlich am montag. das folgt bei dhl keiner logik, meine frau arbeitet in dem bereich und erzählt mir teilweise storys da fragt man sich wie dhl so ein profitables unternehmen sein kann. abwarten und tee trinken ist da der beste rat.


----------



## iRob555 (21. April 2018)

Gut zu wissen. Na dann bin ich mal gespannt wann meins eintrudelt. Sitz schon wie auf heissen kohlen und will den hobel endlich die trails runter bügeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyBadass (21. April 2018)

DITO besonders bei dem wetter!


----------



## DerFlori (21. April 2018)

So, ich melde mich hier nun auch an.
Habe gerade mein Jeffsy29 CF bestellt.


----------



## RidingForALivin (21. April 2018)

Geil, wenn DHL einem den ganzen Tag (selbst noch um 22.22uhr) vor macht, dass man sein Bike beliefert bekommt. Die Arschlöchter die. Wer auch immer diese Sendungsverfolgung programmiert hat, bekommt von mir mal sowas von den gewaltigen virtuellen Arschtritt verpasst. Und überhaupt... Wie wärs denn mit nem Zeitfenster für die lieferung. Manchmal macht DHL das ja. Wieso dann ein ander mal wieder nicht?


----------



## h4t3 (21. April 2018)

Es handelt sich um Sperrgut, wenn es nicht mehr ins Auto passt bleibt es stehen und wird versucht beim nächsten mal mit zu nehmen. Das längste war bei mir 9 Tage Lieferzeit für Sperrgut, dafür zahlt man dann auch noch mehr das die sich mehr Zeit lassen


----------



## RidingForALivin (21. April 2018)




----------



## RidingForALivin (21. April 2018)

h4t3 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich um Sperrgut, wenn es nicht mehr ins Auto passt bleibt es stehen und wird versucht beim nächsten mal mit zu nehmen. Das längste war bei mir 9 Tage Lieferzeit für Sperrgut, dafür zahlt man dann auch noch mehr das die sich mehr Zeit lassen


Das ist ja schön und gut und mir auch ziemlich wurscht alles. Aber wenn es heißt, dass mir ein Paket heute zugestellt wird, dann sollte man meinen, dass das Paket gescannt wurde und im Zustellfahrzeug liegt. Ansonsten hockt man halt den ganzen Tag für nichts und wieder nix daheim. Was absolut nicht notwendig wäre, wenn DHL nicht ein Paket ankündigen würde, was defakto nie gescannt wurde und entsprechend nie in einem Zustellfahrzeug lag...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4t3 (21. April 2018)

RidingForALivin schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 721101


Da hatte heute keiner Bock 20kg zu tragen oder hatte doppelt so viel Pakete, weil Samstag weniger Fahrer zu Verfügung stehen


----------



## h4t3 (21. April 2018)

RidingForALivin schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön und gut und mir auch ziemlich wurscht alles. Aber wenn es heißt, dass mir ein Paket heute zugestellt wird, dann sollte man meinen, dass das Paket gescannt wurde und im Zustellfahrzeug liegt. Ansonsten hockt man halt den ganzen Tag für nichts und wieder nix daheim. Was absolut nicht notwendig wäre, wenn DHL nicht ein Paket ankündigen würde, was defakto nie gescannt wurde und entsprechend nie in einem Zustellfahrzeug lag...


Von Zustellfahrzeug steht da ja nix, nur das voraussichtlich und der nächste Schritt ist es in der Zustellbasis zu bringen, wo es wieder vom LKW raus getreten wird und dann muß wieder jemand Lust haben es anzuheben und in sein Zustellfahrzeug laden. Wenn dann steht Lieferung im Zustellfahrzeug geladen, bekommst es auch


----------



## RidingForALivin (21. April 2018)

Dass die Postboten teilweise nicht die Hellsten sind (insbesondere bei Hermes) ist n anderes Thema. Aber dass die Software von DHL gschissn ist, das ist wieder was anderes. Wofür scannen die Jungs bei DHL denn jedes Paket beim einladen? Ich vermute doch auch, damit das Tracking funktioniert. Wieso also nicht das Tracking (voraussichtlicher Zustelltag) updaten, wenn das Paket wohl offensichtlich in keinem Zustellfahrzeug gelandet ist?!

Wie auch immer. Ich hoffe mal es daher bei mir nicht 9 Tage und ich kann das Radl am Dienstag Abend bei der Post abholen. Montag bin ich @Work und der Postbote wird vor verschollenen Türen stehen.... Wenn er denn kommt?!


----------



## h4t3 (21. April 2018)

RidingForALivin schrieb:


> Dass die Postboten teilweise nicht die Hellsten sind (insbesondere bei Hermes) ist n anderes Thema. Aber dass die Software von DHL gschissn ist, das ist wieder was anderes. Wofür scannen die Jungs bei DHL denn jedes Paket beim einladen? Ich vermute doch auch, damit das Tracking funktioniert. Wieso also nicht das Tracking updaten, wenn das Paket wohl offensichtlich in keinem Zustellfahrzeug gelandet ist?!


Ich glaube du liest nur bis zur Hälfte, schau doch mal was der nächste Schritt ist! Es liegt aktuell noch im Ziel Paketzentrum (kann gut und gerne 200km von dein Wohnort entfernt sein) und von da muß es jetzt erstmal zu der Post gebracht werden die bei dir im Ort ist mit einem großen Sammel-LKW, da werden dann alle Pakete aufgeteilt auf die einzelnen Zusteller


----------



## Bandolero87 (22. April 2018)

RidingForALivin schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön und gut und mir auch ziemlich wurscht alles. Aber wenn es heißt, dass mir ein Paket heute zugestellt wird, dann sollte man meinen, dass das Paket gescannt wurde und im Zustellfahrzeug liegt. Ansonsten hockt man halt den ganzen Tag für nichts und wieder nix daheim. Was absolut nicht notwendig wäre, wenn DHL nicht ein Paket ankündigen würde, was defakto nie gescannt wurde und entsprechend nie in einem Zustellfahrzeug lag...



Mir ging es heute genau wie dir, hatte am Freitag geplant das ich heute bei dem Geilen Wetter doch in Bikepark fahre. Bis dann am Freitag die Mail von DHL kam das mein Bike heute zugestellt wird. Man hab ich mich gefreut! Ende vom Lied, ich war den ganzen Tag daheim und das sch... Paket ist natürlich nicht angekommen


----------



## Dorango (22. April 2018)

Ich habe es weiter oben geschrieben das erste voraussichtliche Zustelldatum trifft auf die wenigsten zu. Finde es auch ein wenig doof aber wenn das Ding in Nohra steht wird es wohl kaum zu gestellt. 
So viel schaffst du auch noch zusammen zu Reimen.


----------



## RidingForALivin (22. April 2018)

Dorango schrieb:


> Ich habe es weiter oben geschrieben das erste voraussichtliche Zustelldatum trifft auf die wenigsten zu. Finde es auch ein wenig doof aber wenn das Ding in Nohra steht wird es wohl kaum zu gestellt.
> So viel schaffst du auch noch zusammen zu Reimen.


Es lag nicht Norah... Es war Samstag um 6uhr früh in meiner Zustellbasis München. Daher wohl auch voraussichtlicher Liefertermin Samstag. Wenn das Paket dann aber offensichtlich um 22.22Uhr immer noch nicht gescannt wurde und daher im Zustellfahrzeug liegt, dann wäre es software technisch sehr einfach den voraussichtlichen Liefertermin auf Montag zu korrigieren. Genauso einfach wäre es diesen schon um 15uhr umzustellen. DHL weiß genau, ab wann eine Zustellung unrealistisch wird. Eher unwahrscheinlich, dass ein Paket noch nach 22.22Uhr in ein Zustellfahrzeug geladen wird, oder?
Das alte Layout des Lieferstatus mit Symbolen war eindeutiger. Da ist mir gleich aufgefallen, wenn was nicht passt. Die 3 von 5 Balken verheißen also wohl nichts Gutes. Wenns also nicht der Softwareentwickler ist, dann zumindest nen Arschtritt an den, der die Layoutveränderung veranlasst hat!


----------



## h4t3 (22. April 2018)

Also ich gebe es auf!

Dass die Postboten teilweise nicht die Hellsten sind (insbesondere bei Hermes) ist n anderes Thema. 

Nicht nur die. 

Der Zusteller liegt am Wochenende auch auf seiner alten oder killt doch lieber ein Kasten Bier.


----------



## sgclimber (22. April 2018)

Nicht aufregen. Die Lieferung ist ja wenigstens unterwegs und wurde nicht plötzlich einfach 4 Wochen verschoben wie bei mir und anderen...


----------



## Dorango (22. April 2018)

Ließ dir bitte das Bild durch wo du gepostet hast! Da steht doch „nächster Schritt: Transport zur Zustellbasis“ erst wenn es dort ist kann es aus geliefert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FunkyBadass (22. April 2018)

Also mein Paket Zusteller ist eigentlich ein cooler Typ der seinen Job macht. Die Fahrer sind doch in so einem Fall die letzten die etwas dafür können.
Sich darüber aufregen kann man sich auch Sparen, Dhl Räumt sich bis zu 6 Werktage bei der Zustelldauer ein bevor man nachforschen sollte
 und zum Thema Paketankündigung schreibt Dhl folgendes:




> Wie verbindlich ist die Paketankündigung und die voraussichtliche Zustellzeit?
> Über die Paketankündigung informieren wir Sie per E-Mail über den voraussichtlichen Zustellzeitpunkt. Bei diesen Angaben handelt es sich lediglich um eine Prognose. Durch Wetter, Stau oder andere Einflüsse ist es jedoch möglich, dass der tatsächliche Zeitpunkt der Zustellung von der Prognose abweicht.


----------



## blubboo (22. April 2018)

Ich habe es ebenfalls getan und mir ein Jeffsy 29 AL bestellt, bei dem Preis muss man zuschlagen.


----------



## Deleted10123 (22. April 2018)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Nicht aufregen. Die Lieferung ist ja wenigstens unterwegs und wurde nicht plötzlich einfach 4 Wochen verschoben wie bei mir und anderen...


…kann dir nur zustimmen! 

Wie kann es eigentlich sein, dass Einige vor 2 bis 4 Wochen (!) bestellt haben, nun um weitere 4 (!) Wochen vertröstet werden, und Andere erst letzte Woche am 18.04. und schon jetzt eine Versandbestätigung erhalten haben…?

Liegt es an der Ausstattung oder am Rahmen bzw. Modell?

Schon krass so was bei 100% Vorkasse. Habe ich bis heute noch nicht erlebt – selbst beim Neuwagen läuft das nicht so ab und da bewegt man sich in ganz anderen Preisregionen! Mir ist schon klar, dass man die Branchen nicht 1:1 vergleichen kann, in Relation zu den Kosten allerdings nicht ganz von der Hand zu weisen…

Ein paar Tage wären auch kein Problem und akzeptabel. Aber 4 Wochen? Das ist schon hart, vor allem da die Benachrichtigung zur Verzögerung exakt am letzten Tag der angegebenen "Auslieferwoche" eingetroffen ist. Fehler oder Lieferprobleme kommen vor, aber eine Verzögerung um mehrere Wochen zeichnet sich doch deutlich früher ab…

Sehr schade 

Dann kommt noch dazu, dass die Lieferung (wie man hier so lesen kann) darüber hinaus über eine Woche in Anspruch nehmen kann. Wieso eigentlich?


----------



## stoked77 (22. April 2018)

Also ich habe mein XXL 29CF in rot/weiss mitte Februar bestellt und bezahlt. 
Erster Liefertermin war 4.4. danach wurde der auf den 18.4 verschoben (mit BoxGutschrift). Nun ist dieser Termin auch schon durch und ich habe noch kein Mail bekommen (pos oder neg).


----------



## FunkyBadass (22. April 2018)

Also bei mir handelt es sich aber um ein AL nicht CF, wollte mich nur auf die Lieferproblematik beziehen.


----------



## blubboo (22. April 2018)

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Zahlung per Vorkasse aus? Ich habe keine Benachrichtigung mit Bankverbindung erhalten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## SchneidiS (22. April 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich mit der Zahlung per Vorkasse aus? Ich habe keine Benachrichtigung mit Bankverbindung erhalten.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk



Im Auftragsbestätigungsschreiben hat's unten die Bankverbindung. Im Verwendungsszweck die Bestellnummer angeben. Steht auch in den FAQ.


----------



## blubboo (22. April 2018)

SchneidiS schrieb:


> Im Auftragsbestätigungsschreiben hat's unten die Bankverbindung. Im Verwendungsszweck die Bestellnummer angeben. Steht auch in den FAQ.


Danke, das habe ich wohl übersehen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RidingForALivin (22. April 2018)

h4t3 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du liest nur bis zur Hälfte, schau doch mal was der nächste Schritt ist! Es liegt aktuell noch im Ziel Paketzentrum (kann gut und gerne 200km von dein Wohnort entfernt sein) und von da muß es jetzt erstmal zu der Post gebracht werden die bei dir im Ort ist mit einem großen Sammel-LKW, da werden dann alle Pakete aufgeteilt auf die einzelnen Zusteller


Ich glaub du ließt nichtmal bis zur Hälfte. Ich hab bereits geschrieben, dass das Paket am Samstag um 6Uhr in Aschheim war. Aschheim ist 20km von mir entfernt ... Und nein, dazwischen ist kein weiteres zwischen zwischen Paketzentrum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4t3 (22. April 2018)




----------



## RidingForALivin (22. April 2018)

FunkyBadass schrieb:


> Also mein Paket Zusteller ist eigentlich ein cooler Typ der seinen Job macht. Die Fahrer sind doch in so einem Fall die letzten die etwas dafür können.
> Sich darüber aufregen kann man sich auch Sparen, Dhl Räumt sich bis zu 6 Werktage bei der Zustelldauer ein bevor man nachforschen sollte
> und zum Thema Paketankündigung schreibt Dhl folgendes:


Wer regt sich über paketzusteller im konkreten Fall DHL auf? Das ich von Hermes nix halte war eher eine Randbemerkung.


----------



## RidingForALivin (22. April 2018)

h4t3 schrieb:


>


Ich glaub jeder hier weiß wo sein Ziel Paketzentrum ist und ob es sich lohnt zu warten


----------



## blubboo (23. April 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich habe es ebenfalls getan und mir ein Jeffsy 29 AL bestellt, bei dem Preis muss man zuschlagen.


Ich hab gestern Abend noch überwiesen und heute morgen kam direkt die Statusänderung: bezahlt.
Mal sehen wie lang der Versand dauert, das 29er Al in Größe L soll sofort lieferbar sein. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RK85 (23. April 2018)

Bei DHL habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht es lohnt sich zu 99.9 erst zu warten wenn der Status wurde ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen erscheint dann kam es bei mir immer save an den Tag noch an. Beim Status Zielpaketzentrum war es nie wirklich sicher.


----------



## sgclimber (23. April 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Mal sehen wie lang der Versand dauert, das 29er Al in Größe L soll sofort lieferbar sein.



Das stand bei meinem Capra 29 CF Pro auch 2 Tage lang da... bis ihnen plötzlich einfiel das ja angeblich Teile fehlen und es 4 Wochen länger dauert. Aber wird schon klappen bei dir...! Ich drück die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (23. April 2018)

Danke [emoji28]
Zum Männertag geht's in den Bayrischenwald, da hätte ich das Jeffsy gerne dabei. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## moudi (23. April 2018)

Laut YT wird meins heute der Spedition übergeben...

CAPRA CF 27 in L,bestellt am 26 März

Da hatte ich wohl glück und bin von diesen "schwierigkeiten" nicht betroffen...


----------



## DerFlori (23. April 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern Abend noch überwiesen und heute morgen kam direkt die Statusänderung: bezahlt.
> Mal sehen wie lang der Versand dauert, das 29er Al in Größe L soll sofort lieferbar sein.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk



Hab ich auch so gemacht, bei mir steht "Bestellung in Bearbeitung". Ich habe aber auch noch nachträglich eine Frage zu meiner Bestellung geschickt (hab verpennt pedale dazu zu bestellen und gefragt, ob sie das nachträglich noch dazu machen können). Jetzt warte ich auf Antwort.


----------



## FunkyBadass (23. April 2018)

So Leute, der Adler ist gelandet, ich wiederhole der Adler ist gelandet oder wohl eher die Ziege ist gelandet.
Allen noch ein frohes Warten, ihr verzeiht wenn ich dann mal weg bin


----------



## blubboo (23. April 2018)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß. 

Mir wurde als Lieferdatum der 25.4. Genannt, eine Mail von DHL habe ich auch schon erhalten. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## oldie-pilot (23. April 2018)

mein Adler ist ebenfalls im Anflug.
Capra 29 cf 
Grösse L 
Farbe: SMH

bestellt am 9.April


----------



## h4t3 (23. April 2018)

Meins wird bis Ende der Woche versendet, grad mit YT telefoniert.

Capra CF 27,5" M grau/schwarz

Laut Aussage gab es paar Schwierigkeiten, dar was bei der Produktion geändert wurde. Die betroffenen Bikes wurden nach Forchheim gebracht direkt zu YT und da wurde jetzt alles geklärt/gelöst!


----------



## poldi222 (23. April 2018)

Hallo Gemeinde, kann man ein Dirt Love 2018 nur direkt bei YT bestellen oder gibt es Händler die es sofort liefern können? Mein Sohn ist echt richt heiss auf das Rad.


----------



## h4t3 (23. April 2018)

poldi222 schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde, kann man ein Dirt Love 2018 nur direkt bei YT bestellen oder gibt es Händler die es sofort liefern können? Mein Sohn ist echt richt heiss auf das Rad.


Nur bei YT direkt oder du findest ein gebrauchtes


----------



## Seppoo (23. April 2018)

h4t3 schrieb:


> Meins wird bis Ende der Woche versendet, grad mit YT telefoniert.
> 
> Capra CF 27,5" M grau/schwarz
> 
> Laut Aussage gab es paar Schwierigkeiten, dar was bei der Produktion geändert wurde. Die betroffenen Bikes wurden nach Forchheim gebracht direkt zu YT und da wurde jetzt alles geklärt/gelöst!



Gilt das für alle Verschiebungen der letzten Tage? Ich habe noch keine Info erhalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4t3 (23. April 2018)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Gilt das für alle Verschiebungen der letzten Tage? Ich habe noch keine Info erhalten!


Das kann ich dir nicht sagen, bei mein gab es Probleme mit der Innenzugverlegung von der Sattelstütze laut YT.


----------



## sgclimber (23. April 2018)

Angeblich fehlen bei diversen 29ern ja irgendwelche Teile. Wenn man quer liest scheinen ja CF Pro und CF Pro Race betroffen zu sein. Ein 29er CF wurde ja offensichtlich ausgeliefert obwohl später bestellt. Nun frag ich mich natürlich welches Teil haben die Pro und Pro Race gemeinsam, das CF aber wieder nicht... Hmm...


----------



## DerFlori (23. April 2018)

Fox Sattelstütze...


----------



## sgclimber (23. April 2018)

Aber zumindest unterschiedliche... Factory und Performance Elite...


----------



## DerFlori (24. April 2018)

So. Status wurde in "bezahlt" geändert. Mal sehen wie lange es nun dauert bis der Versand stattfindet


----------



## RidingForALivin (24. April 2018)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Angeblich fehlen bei diversen 29ern ja irgendwelche Teile. Wenn man quer liest scheinen ja CF Pro und CF Pro Race betroffen zu sein. Ein 29er CF wurde ja offensichtlich ausgeliefert obwohl später bestellt. Nun frag ich mich natürlich welches Teil haben die Pro und Pro Race gemeinsam, das CF aber wieder nicht... Hmm...


Nein, das Problem - fehlendes Teil - betraf auch mein 29er CF. Ist ja auch eigentlich egal, welches Teil das war. Mein Capra liegt seit 4 Tagen im Zielpaketzentrum.


----------



## sgclimber (24. April 2018)

RidingForALivin schrieb:


> Nein, das Problem - fehlendes Teil - betraf auch mein 29er CF. Ist ja auch eigentlich egal, welches Teil das war. Mein Capra liegt seit 4 Tagen im Zielpaketzentrum.



Du hast also auch letzte Woche die Mail bekommen das es sich um 4 Wochen verschiebt, obwohl als verfügbar im Shop gekennzeichnet? Und nun ist deins doch unterwegs? Hmm... Aha! Bist du sicher? Ich glaube du meinst was anderes... oder?


----------



## RidingForALivin (24. April 2018)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Du hast also auch letzte Woche die Mail bekommen das es sich um 4 Wochen verschiebt, obwohl als verfügbar im Shop gekennzeichnet? Und nun ist deins doch unterwegs? Hmm... Aha! Bist du sicher? Ich glaube du meinst was anderes... oder?


Ich hab die Mail vor 4 Wochen bekommen, dass ein Teil fehlt...


----------



## sgclimber (24. April 2018)

RidingForALivin schrieb:


> Ich hab die Mail vor 4 Wochen bekommen, dass ein Teil fehlt...


Ah ok. Das hat dann aber nix direkt mit den Mails von letzter Woche zu tun... Hätte ich ich auch komisch gefunden wenn jemand mit der Mail von letzter Woche sein Rad trotzdem bekommt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (25. April 2018)

Laut Rechnung sollte mein Jeffsy heute geliefert werden, am Sendungsstatus hat sich aber noch nichts getan.


----------



## sgclimber (25. April 2018)

Bei Sperrgut sind die Lieferzeitangaben mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Oft dauerts ein paar Tage länger als gewohnt...


----------



## blubboo (25. April 2018)

Ja das liest man hier des Öfteren, war nur als Update für euch gedacht.
Mal sehen wann sich da was tut.


----------



## Mantasy (25. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Capra 29 CF in Rot/Weiß in M, schon bezahlt, angekündigtes Lieferdatum laut Rechnung 16.05.2018. Deadline wäre der 18. um es Pfingsten mitzunehmen...

Hat schon mal irgendwer das Rad früher erhalten als angekündigt?

Viele Grüße
Christoph


----------



## sgclimber (25. April 2018)

Das Datum auf der AB/Rechnung stellt das voraussichtliche Versanddatum dar! Täte mich schwer wundern wenn du das Rad am 18. hast. DHL Sperrgut läßt sich gerne auch über eine Woche Zeit. Mit gaaaaaaanz viel Glück könnte es klappen. Glaube ich aber nicht dran... Mach dir nicht zu viele Hoffnungen. Mein 29 CF Pro sollte am 18.04. versendet werden und wurde jetzt auf den 16.05. verschoben... Wenns in der Woche nach Pfingsten kommt wäre ich heil froh, denn dann darfs mit in den Bikeurlaub...


----------



## RidingForALivin (25. April 2018)

Mein Capra ging heut vor einer Woche in den Versand. Es hängt allerdings seit 5 Tagen in dem Ziel Paketzentrum fest. Slovenien Urlaub also ohne mich am Freitag, so wie es ausschaut.
Kenn aber Leut, da hat das ganze 2 Tage gedauert. Hängt halt ganz davon ab, welcher Depp bei der Anlieferung an deinem Karton hantiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (25. April 2018)

Ich hab Anfang letzte Woche bei nem Großen Versender einen Rahmen für meinen Sohn bestellt, der ist auch per Sperrgut unterwegs und liegt seit ein paar Tagen im Zielpaketzentrum... Sperrgut ist leider wie Lotto!


----------



## DerFlori (25. April 2018)

Na super, ihr macht mir ja Hoffnung. Lt. Rechnung soll es morgen geliefert werden. Habe extra meinen Homeoffice-Tag verlegt.
Status von DHL ist immer noch auf "versanddaten wurden elektronisch übermittelt"


----------



## sgclimber (25. April 2018)

DerFlori schrieb:


> Na super, ihr macht mir ja Hoffnung. Lt. Rechnung soll es morgen geliefert werden. Habe extra meinen Homeoffice-Tag verlegt.
> Status von DHL ist immer noch auf "versanddaten wurden elektronisch übermittelt"



Schlechte Nachricht, da kommt morgen nichts...


----------



## h4t3 (25. April 2018)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachricht, da kommt morgen nichts...


Heute ein Shirt bekommen von YT, selbst das hat von vorige Woche Donnerstag bis heute gedauert


----------



## BenniM (25. April 2018)

RidingForALivin schrieb:


> Mein Capra ging heut vor einer Woche in den Versand. Es hängt allerdings seit 5 Tagen in dem Ziel Paketzentrum fest. Slovenien Urlaub also ohne mich am Freitag, so wie es ausschaut.
> Kenn aber Leut, da hat das ganze 2 Tage gedauert. Hängt halt ganz davon ab, welcher Depp bei der Anlieferung an deinem Karton hantiert.



Würde direkt bei DHL anrufen. Zumindest früher war es möglich Sperrgut-Pakete priorisieren zu lassen wenn sie irgendwo länger festgehangen sind.


----------



## DerFlori (25. April 2018)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Schlechte Nachricht, da kommt morgen nichts...


fürchte ich auch


----------



## Dorango (25. April 2018)

Würde erst daheim bleiben wenn es bis 7:30 im Zustellfahrzeug ist. 
Aber da hatte ich echt Glück mit 2 Tagen im Ziel Zentrum.


----------



## Samaki (25. April 2018)

Ich habe gestern Abend ein Pro race bestellt und heute kam die Versandbenachrichtigung. Jetzt heißt es nur noch Daumen drücken, dass DHL keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht. 
Sram Eagle liegt auch schon bereit, hoffentlich klappt der reibungslose Tausch von Kassette, Kette, Trigger und Schaltwerk


----------



## Dorango (25. April 2018)

Samaki schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Abend ein Pro race bestellt und heute kam die Versandbenachrichtigung. Jetzt heißt es nur noch Daumen drücken, dass DHL keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht.
> Sram Eagle liegt auch schon bereit, hoffentlich klappt der reibungslose Tausch von Kassette, Kette, Trigger und Schaltwerk



Kannst schon mal ne zweite Peitsche und das Kassetten- und Innenlagerwerkzeug von e13 besorgen. Ein Richtwerkzeug fürs Schaltauge würde ich mir auch besorgen. Mein Schaltauge war nicht zu 100% gerade und das mag die eagle gar nicht. 
Leiht dir die Werkstatt ums Eck sicher, für ein Trinkgeld.


----------



## herbert2010 (25. April 2018)

Dorango schrieb:


> Kannst schon mal ne zweite Peitsche und das Kassetten- und Innenlagerwerkzeug von e13 besorgen. Ein Richtwerkzeug fürs Schaltauge würde ich mir auch besorgen. Mein Schaltauge war nicht zu 100% gerade und das mag die eagle gar nicht.
> Leiht dir die Werkstatt ums Eck sicher, für ein Trinkgeld.


Die zweite peitsche kannst dir sparen las das laufrad im bike kette auf den 1 gang und die kette als 2 peitsche verwenden, hab ich gestern erst gemacht ging problemlos

Hier gut beschrieben 
https://www.pinkbike.com/news/how-to-silence-your-creaking-ethirteen-cassette.html

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samaki (25. April 2018)

Dorango schrieb:


> Kannst schon mal ne zweite Peitsche und das Kassetten- und Innenlagerwerkzeug von e13 besorgen. Ein Richtwerkzeug fürs Schaltauge würde ich mir auch besorgen. Mein Schaltauge war nicht zu 100% gerade und das mag die eagle gar nicht.
> Leiht dir die Werkstatt ums Eck sicher, für ein Trinkgeld.



Danke für den Tip!

Ich habe das hier bestellt, reicht das?

https://www.bike-components.de/de/e-thirteen/Montagewerkzeug-fuer-Lockring-Innenlager-p38704/

Wofür genau bräuchte ich die zweite Peitsche?

@herbert2010 das Vorgehen habe ich noch nicht ganz verstanden (sorry, bin kein Profi). Ich will auch die Eagle Kassette verbauen...


----------



## herbert2010 (25. April 2018)

Samaki schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip!
> 
> Ich habe das hier bestellt, reicht das?
> 
> ...


https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2017/01/30/e13-trs-extended-range-kassette-montieren/


----------



## Dorango (25. April 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Die zweite peitsche kannst dir sparen las das laufrad im bike kette auf den 1 gang und die kette als 2 peitsche verwenden, hab ich gestern erst gemacht ging problemlos
> 
> Hier gut beschrieben
> https://www.pinkbike.com/news/how-to-silence-your-creaking-ethirteen-cassette.html
> ...



Die Idee ist cool. Hätte ich nicht auf dem Schirm. [emoji106]


----------



## Deleted10123 (25. April 2018)

Samaki schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern Abend ein Pro race bestellt und heute kam die Versandbenachrichtigung.



Welches Modell hast du denn bestellt? Jeffsy oder Capra?


----------



## Samaki (25. April 2018)

Sorry, ein Jeffsy, 29 Pro Race


----------



## RidingForALivin (25. April 2018)

BenniM schrieb:


> Würde direkt bei DHL anrufen. Zumindest früher war es möglich Sperrgut-Pakete priorisieren zu lassen wenn sie irgendwo länger festgehangen sind.


Danke für den Tip! Das hat YT gestern schon gemacht. Gebracht hat es aber leider nix. Am Freitag hieß es noch "ihr Paket kommt Samstag an". Seitdem wird gar nichts mehr angekündigt. Irgendwas lief da schief. Meinen Slovenienurlaub hab ich heute gecancelt. Wollte am End nicht ohne Bike dort frustriert abhängen. Jetzt gehts halt an Gardasee. Da kann man den Frust mit italienischen Rotwein begegnen.


----------



## Deleted10123 (25. April 2018)

Samaki schrieb:


> Sorry, ein Jeffsy, 29 Pro Race


Danke  bin schon fast vom Stuhl gefallen 

Drück dir alle Daumen für eine schnelle Lieferung! Möge DHL mit dir sein


----------



## blubboo (26. April 2018)

Mein Jeffsy ist im Startpaketzentrum bearbeitet wurden und soll laut DHL heute zugestellt werden...
Ich rechne eher mit Samstag


----------



## DerFlori (26. April 2018)

@bluboo glückwunsch!
Bei mir gibts leider noch nix neues


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (26. April 2018)

DerFlori schrieb:


> @bluboo glückwunsch!
> Bei mir gibts leider noch nix neues


Danke, ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## black23 (26. April 2018)

Hey Jungs. Habe seit Dienstag die Benachrichtigung dass YT die Daten elektronisch an DHL übermittelt hat. Heuze immer noch der gleiche Status. Besteht da noch die Chance, dass es diese Woche kommt oder eher kommende Woche?

Capra 27,5 AL Comp


----------



## DerFlori (26. April 2018)

Das wird dir von uns keiner beantworten können. Ruf im Zweifel mal an.


----------



## Jumpy (26. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

entweder DHL bekommt es nicht gebacken die Pakete abzuholen oder YT schindet mit der Aktion Zeit?!

Ich habe bereits am Montag die Trackingnummer bekommen. Seit dem ist der Status unverändert bei „Auftragsdaten elektronisch übermittelt“

Schlimm, wenn man auf etwas wartet und es tut sich nix...


----------



## herbert2010 (26. April 2018)

Ihr soltet das yt mitteilen vieleicht ändert sich was wenn das viele machen


----------



## Jumpy (26. April 2018)

Mm...
Weiß nicht, ob das was bringt.
Hab auch schon x E-Mails an sie geschickt.

YT hatte in der Vergangenheit schön öfters Probleme mit ihrer Termintreue bzw. Versanddauer !

Das ist wohl der Kompromiss an ein gutes und preiswertes Bike zu kommen.

Drücke all den Wartenden die Daumen, das Eure Kiste bald ankommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFlori (26. April 2018)

Habt ihr denn einen Wunschliefertag bei DHL ausgewählt? Habe nun morgen angegeben, mal sehen ob das klappt.


----------



## SchneidiS (26. April 2018)

Bei  meiner Bestellung war das so:
Sonntag bestellt und gleich bezahlt. Fahrrad auf Lager. Am Dienstag kam die Meldung dass YT an DHL die Daten übermittelt hat. Am Donnerstag wurde das Fahrrad wohl abgeholt. Am Dienstag drauf wurde es geliefert. Zuerst wurde von DHL Samstag und Montag versprochen.
Wie schon hier einige geschrieben haben handelt es sich um Sperrgut. Das dauert. 
Aber Vorfreude ist ja die beste Freude.... ich drück Euch allen die Daumen


----------



## mr.fish (26. April 2018)

Um hier Mal Mut zu machen: Mein Capra CF ist heute angekommen, habe vor einer Woche die Trackingnummer bekommen und Dienstag war es dann bei DHL in Nohra. Gerade noch rechtzeitig, morgen geht's nach Finale.


----------



## sgclimber (26. April 2018)

Was mir ein bisschen Hoffnung macht das es evtl. bei meiner Lieferung Mitte Mai etwas schneller geht... Ich lese immer Nohra ist das Startpaketzentrum... in meinem Falle ist es auch das Zielpaketzentrum.


----------



## Stylo77 (26. April 2018)

mr.fish schrieb:


> Um hier Mal Mut zu machen: Mein Capra CF ist heute angekommen, habe vor einer Woche die Trackingnummer bekommen und Dienstag war es dann bei DHL in Nohra. Gerade noch rechtzeitig, morgen geht's nach Finale.



meins auch seit gestern da 
laut tracking ist es aber auch noch nicht zugestellt - sowas gibts wohl auch


----------



## Samaki (26. April 2018)

Kann mir eigentlich einer die genau Bezeichnung des Freilaufkörpers im Jeffsy pro Race 29 sagen? Ich finde da keine genau Aussage zu.


----------



## blubboo (26. April 2018)

Das Jeffsy kam wie erwartet nicht, das Lieferdatum wurde auf morgen geändert... Mal sehen.

Glückwunsch an die, die ihr Bike gekommen haben. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## DerFlori (27. April 2018)

DHL at its best.

Heute nacht kam ne Mail, Betreff: Ihr Paket kommt am Freitag.
Inhalt der Mail: Paket kann nichtnan Ihrem Wunschtermin Freitag 27.4.18 zugestellt werden.
Vorraussichtliche Lieferung: Freitag 27.4.18.

Was den nun????


----------



## black23 (27. April 2018)

Auch nicht schlecht. Bei mir kam die Mail gestern, dass es heute kommen soll. Status in der App immer noch unverändert bei „Im Startpaketzentrum“ und das seit gestern 15 Uhr


----------



## blubboo (27. April 2018)

Mein Bike wurde heute morgen in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (27. April 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Mein Bike wurde heute morgen in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen


Kurze Info welches Rad und wann bestellt, damit sich andere orientieren können. [emoji3]


----------



## blubboo (27. April 2018)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Kurze Info welches Rad und wann bestellt, damit sich andere orientieren können. [emoji3]



Jeffsy AL 29, bestellt am 22.04.18.


----------



## kgoran79 (27. April 2018)

Ich reihe mich hier auch mal ein 
Gestern Jeffsy 29 Al Comp bestellt, Auftragsbestätigung heute erhalten. Mal sehen wie lange es bis nach Ungarn braucht.
Weiß jemand ob Tubeless Ventile dabei sind?


----------



## blubboo (27. April 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Jeffsy AL 29, bestellt am 22.04.18.


Mein Bike kam an und Der Aufbau hat ohne Probleme geklappt.
Bilder gibts später, ich will fahren!


----------



## Samaki (27. April 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Mein Bike kam an und Der Aufbau hat ohne Probleme geklappt.
> Bilder gibts später, ich will fahren!



Hast Du Lager und Steuersatz kontrolliert?


----------



## blubboo (27. April 2018)

Nein, das habe ich nicht. Soll man das tun?
Im Manual habe ich nichts gelesen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Samaki (27. April 2018)

Die Erfahrungen hier zeigen, dass diese Furztrocken sein können. Lies mal Size doesn’t matter...


----------



## DerFlori (27. April 2018)

So Rad steht nun auch zu Hause. Mit was soll man genau die Lager fetten? WD40? Vaseline? Irgendwas spezielles?


----------



## herbert2010 (27. April 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Nein, das habe ich nicht. Soll man das tun?
> Im Manual habe ich nichts gelesen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


Alle schrauben kontrolieren auch bremsen bei mir war vorne der addapter locker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (27. April 2018)

DerFlori schrieb:


> So Rad steht nun auch zu Hause. Mit was soll man genau die Lager fetten? WD40? Vaseline? Irgendwas spezielles?


Nicht mit wd 40, lager fett


----------



## DerFlori (27. April 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Nicht mit wd 40, lager fett


gibts beim gut sortierten Radhändler?


----------



## Samaki (27. April 2018)

Mein Bike steckt jetzt in Nohra und soll angeblich am Montag kommen. Habe bei DHL die Wunschzustellung für diesen Tag ausgewählt. Mal
Schauen


----------



## blubboo (27. April 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Alle schrauben kontrolieren auch bremsen bei mir war vorne der addapter locker


Da schau ich nachher nochmal nach.
Welche Lager sind es genau? Steuerlager, Tretlager?
Das hintere Rad dreht etwas schwergängig. [emoji848]
Und für das Fahrwerk muss ich noch ein passendes Setup finden, aktuelle nutze ich fast den gesamten Federweg und so wild war die Strecke nicht.













Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## zmitti (27. April 2018)

blubboo schrieb:


> Da schau ich nachher nochmal nach.
> Welche Lager sind es genau? Steuerlager, Tretlager?
> Das hintere Rad dreht etwas schwergängig. [emoji848]
> Und für das Fahrwerk muss ich noch ein passendes Setup finden, aktuelle nutze ich fast den gesamten Federweg und so wild war die Strecke nicht.
> ...



Ist das das 29er? Sieht geil aus!


----------



## Samaki (27. April 2018)

zmitti schrieb:


> Ist das das 29er? Sieht geil aus!



Wusste gar nicht, dass es das in camo gibt


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blubboo (27. April 2018)

zmitti schrieb:


> Ist das das 29er? Sieht geil aus!





Samaki schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass es das in camo gibt
> 
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


[emoji16] Danke und ja das ist das 29er in Größe L.
Das sind Rahmenschutzaufkleber von All Mountain Style und die gibt es bei Bike-components.de zu kaufen. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G955F mit Tapatalk


----------



## michlbike (28. April 2018)

Reihe mich hier jetzt auch mal ein, gestern ein Jeffsy 27.5 CF Pro bestellt. Ich konnte dem schicken Rot einfach nicht widerstehen 

Muss man bei den e*thirteen felgen eigentlich die original Tubeless Ventile nehmen oder gehen da auch andere?


----------



## oldie-pilot (28. April 2018)

hab gestern die Schwalbe Ventile montiert. Scheint zu halten.


----------



## black23 (29. April 2018)

Ist bei den bikes montagewerkzeug wie z.b. Drehmoment Schlüssel dabei??


----------



## Dorango (29. April 2018)

black23 schrieb:


> Ist bei den bikes montagewerkzeug wie z.b. Drehmoment Schlüssel dabei??



Ja aber nix gescheites, aber besser als nix.


----------



## herbert2010 (29. April 2018)

black23 schrieb:


> Ist bei den bikes montagewerkzeug wie z.b. Drehmoment Schlüssel dabei??


----------



## black23 (29. April 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 723703


Ah okay top! Und wie lange hat das aufbauen gedauert


----------



## herbert2010 (29. April 2018)

black23 schrieb:


> Ah okay top! Und wie lange hat das aufbauen gedauert


Mit umrüsten auf tubless 30 min 

Lg


----------



## black23 (29. April 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Mit umrüsten auf tubless 30 min
> 
> Lg


wie genau hast du das auf tubeless gemacht? was braucht man denn da dazu...


----------



## herbert2010 (29. April 2018)

black23 schrieb:


> wie genau hast du das auf tubeless gemacht? was braucht man denn da dazu...


https://www.google.at/search?source...i39k1j0i131k1j0i67k1j0i131i67k1.0.oaqcMbz7VG0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerFlori (29. April 2018)

ich musste das Schaltwerk noch einstellen. Da ich sowas noch nie gemacht habe, hat es sich entsprechend gezogen. ist ne ganz schöne frickelarbeit.


----------



## Mr.Fredd (30. April 2018)

Gude, will mich auch mal hier einreihen. Carpra al 27 letzten Mittwoch besteht und direkt bezahlt etc. aber seitdem noch keine Nachricht von DHL bezüglich Versand bekommen. Rad stand bei "sofort verfügbar". Hoffe es kommt bis spätestens Samstag, wollte eigentlich in den Bikepark.


----------



## michlbike (2. Mai 2018)

Hat sich in der Zwischenzeit etwas getan bei den Wartenden ... 
Ich warte noch ... Status seit 27.04. in Bearbeitung ...


----------



## Seppoo (2. Mai 2018)

aktuell Stillstand

Und die versprochene Rückzahlung der 20€ Verpackung ist ebenfalls noch nicht erfolgt.


----------



## Mr.Fredd (2. Mai 2018)

Seppoo schrieb:


> aktuell Stillstand


Bei welchem Modell?


----------



## sgclimber (2. Mai 2018)

Ich nehme an da geht's wie bei mir um die Verschiebung von der 16.KW auf die 20.KW. Capra 29 CF Pro. 

Lt. YT soll der Liefertermin realistisch sein. Ich glaube aber erst dran wenn das Bike unterwegs ist. Welches Teil eines Zulieferers fehlen soll ist Geheim... "Datenschutz"...

Ich hadere jeden Tag ob ich lieber storniere und was anderes hole. Ich fahr in KW22 in den Bikeurlaub. Ich dachte mit dem ursprünglichen Termin 18.04. hätte ich genug Luft... So kann man sich täuschen... das wird noch knapp.


----------



## jensar (2. Mai 2018)

Schon deprimierend zu lesen was ihr so für Probleme habt. Ich habe bisher zwei Bikes bei YT bestellt und alles war sehr reibungslos. Lieferung eine Woche vor Termin. Mein bikedude hat sein bike 2 Monate vor Liefertermin erhalten. Okay wir haben auch direkt nach Launch bestellt. Haben beide jetzt das capra 27 in Storm/grey, jeweils m und l.  Euch allen viel Geduld und Glück...muss jetzt weiter meine Feierabendrunde durchziehen! Cheers!


----------



## Samaki (2. Mai 2018)

Ich melde Vollzug!!!

CF Pro Race 29, letzte Woche Dienstag Abend bestellt, heute geliefert!

Interessante Aussage von YT zur Fettung der Lager: „unsere Lager werden nicht gefettet, da es verharzen könnte. Etwas Fett AUSSSERHALB der Lager, könnte vor Korrosion schützen. Falls ich bei der Wartung die Lager tausche, könnte ich gegen höberwertigere Lager tauschen von bspw SKF tauschen“

Habe extra nochmal nachgefragt, ob ich es richtig verstanden habe, dass NICHT gefettet wird.


----------



## michlbike (2. Mai 2018)

Glückwunsch und viel Spaß... ich habe heute eine Trackingnummer erhalten  ... die Sache mit den Lagern lässt mich trotzdem nicht los und macht mich ganz wuschig ... zerlegen oder nicht ... fetten oder nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samaki (2. Mai 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> Glückwunsch und viel Spaß... ich habe heute eine Trackingnummer erhalten  ... die Sache mit den Lagern lässt mich trotzdem nicht los und macht mich ganz wuschig ... zerlegen oder nicht ... fetten oder nicht ...



Auf jeden Fall fetten! Habe noch nie gehört, dass ein Lager nicht gefettet werden soll!!!


----------



## Samaki (2. Mai 2018)

Blöde Frage: wofür ist beim Pro Race Carbon Paste dabei? Der Renthal wird mE nicht mit Carbonpaste befestigt, er ist ja bereits „angeraut“ an der Stelle. Weder in der Anleitung von YT noch von Renthal steht etwas von Paste. 

Des Weiteren findet man in der Anleitung ein Bild, auf dem Unterlegscheiben mit den Atlas Pedalen befestigt werden, es liegen jedoch keine bei. Benötige ich diese?

Zu guter letzt: was ist das hier? Etwas für den Vorbau?


----------



## Seppoo (2. Mai 2018)

Wie können CF Pro Race 29 letzte Woche bestellt worden sein und schon jetzt ausgeliefert sein? Ich habe meins am 18.04. bestellt und würde auf den 16.05. vertröstet. 
Rahmengröße L 

Ich verstehe das nicht so richtig!


----------



## Samaki (2. Mai 2018)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Wie können CF Pro Race 29 letzte Woche bestellt worden sein und schon jetzt ausgeliefert sein? Ich habe meins am 18.04. bestellt und würde auf den 16.05. vertröstet.
> Rahmengröße L
> 
> Ich verstehe das nicht so richtig!



Jeffsy oder Capra?


----------



## Seppoo (2. Mai 2018)

Samaki schrieb:


> Jeffsy oder Capra?



Capra, sorry hatte nicht gesehen das du ein Jeffsy hast


----------



## black23 (2. Mai 2018)

So jetzt mal ein Update!
Vergangene Woche Dienstag bestellt. Per Nachnahme!
1. Liefertermin DHL Freitag dann verschoben auf Samstag (ich voller Vorfreude dann direkt ballern zu können)
Dann kam es natürlich nicht und erst Montag morgen kam das Update es befindet sich endlich im Zustellfahrzeug. War zum Glück zuhause. Kam aus dem Nachtdienst. Dann wollte er mir das bike erst nicht aushändigen da Limit bei 2500€ liegt ich sagte nein online nachgesehen ist bei 3500. dann aufgebaut. Brauchte ca 1h, aber hatte es noch nie gemacht.
Dann eeeeendlich ab auf die trails. 
Hammer Hammer geil! Fühle mich Pudel wohl mit 1.96m auf dem XXL 27.5 al comp
Heute direkt neuen Sattel gekauft (sqlab 611) weil mein dammbereich extrem taub wurde)

Bergauf komme ich wunderbar und bergab ists einfach eine Wucht! Sehr sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TDS (3. Mai 2018)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Ich nehme an da geht's wie bei mir um die Verschiebung von der 16.KW auf die 20.KW. Capra 29 CF Pro.
> 
> Lt. YT soll der Liefertermin realistisch sein. Ich glaube aber erst dran wenn das Bike unterwegs ist. Welches Teil eines Zulieferers fehlen soll ist Geheim... "Datenschutz"...
> 
> Ich hadere jeden Tag ob ich lieber storniere und was anderes hole. Ich fahr in KW22 in den Bikeurlaub. Ich dachte mit dem ursprünglichen Termin 18.04. hätte ich genug Luft... So kann man sich täuschen... das wird noch knapp.


Ich hadere auch mit der Entscheidung, ob ich noch so lange warten will. Wenn nochmal eine Verzögerung erfolgt, dann sehe ich das als Zeichen und storniere die Bestellung.


----------



## Samaki (3. Mai 2018)

Samaki schrieb:


> Blöde Frage: wofür ist beim Pro Race Carbon Paste dabei? Der Renthal wird mE nicht mit Carbonpaste befestigt, er ist ja bereits „angeraut“ an der Stelle. Weder in der Anleitung von YT noch von Renthal steht etwas von Paste.
> 
> Des Weiteren findet man in der Anleitung ein Bild, auf dem Unterlegscheiben mit den Atlas Pedalen befestigt werden, es liegen jedoch keine bei. Benötige ich diese?
> 
> Zu guter letzt: was ist das hier? Etwas für den Vorbau?



Kann mir hierzu jemand was sagen?


----------



## sgclimber (3. Mai 2018)

TDS schrieb:


> Ich hadere auch mit der Entscheidung, ob ich noch so lange warten will. Wenn nochmal eine Verzögerung erfolgt, dann sehe ich das als Zeichen und storniere die Bestellung.



Bei mir scheint sich gerade etwas zu tun. Grad eine Rechnung geschickt bekommen der Angabe Versanddatum: 07.05.
Das läßt hoffen... schauen wir mal... 

EDIT: Jetzt kam eine Versandbenachrichtigung mit Trackingnummer, juhu der Urlaub scheint gerettet.


----------



## markus84 (3. Mai 2018)

Samaki schrieb:


> Kann mir hierzu jemand was sagen?



Was steht denn in der Anleitung, wo überall Montagepaste drauf muss? 

Der Ring ist die obere Abdeckung für den Steuersatz. Den kannst du austauschen. Dann sparst dir halt ein bis zwei Spacer unter dem Vorbau...


----------



## Samaki (3. Mai 2018)

So, das ist das Ergebnis der letzten 3h. Hat sich voll und ganz gelohnt.

Das Bike ist der Wahnsinn, fühlt sich der Größe wirklich sehr agil an. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Radon Slide 10 SL leider ein Schwergewicht, mal schauen was sich noch machen lässt. 

Kann mir einer einen Tipp bzgl der Bremsen geben? Diese kann ich bis zum Anschlag durchziehen und ich komme langsam zum Stehen. 

@markus84 in der Anleitung gibt es ein extra Zeichen für das jeweils benötigte Werkzeug und Co


----------



## Seppoo (3. Mai 2018)

Samaki schrieb:


> So, das ist das Ergebnis der letzten 3h. Hat sich voll und ganz gelohnt.
> 
> Das Bike ist der Wahnsinn, fühlt sich der Größe wirklich sehr agil an. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Radon Slide 10 SL leider ein Schwergewicht, mal schauen was sich noch machen lässt.
> 
> ...



Schaut das geil aus


----------



## Dorango (3. Mai 2018)

Samaki schrieb:


> So, das ist das Ergebnis der letzten 3h. Hat sich voll und ganz gelohnt.
> 
> Das Bike ist der Wahnsinn, fühlt sich der Größe wirklich sehr agil an. Im Gegensatz zu meinem Radon Slide 10 SL leider ein Schwergewicht, mal schauen was sich noch machen lässt.
> 
> ...



Hübsch. Würde sie mal entlüften.


----------



## Samaki (3. Mai 2018)

Dorango schrieb:


> Hübsch. Würde sie mal entlüften.



Oh Gott, nochmal drei Stunden Arbeit


----------



## Dorango (3. Mai 2018)

Samaki schrieb:


> Oh Gott, nochmal drei Stunden Arbeit



Kommst leider nicht drum rum. Wie viele Fahrräder willst du in den 3 Std machen?


----------



## Deleted10123 (3. Mai 2018)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Bei mir scheint sich gerade etwas zu tun. Grad eine Rechnung geschickt bekommen der Angabe Versanddatum: 07.05.
> Das läßt hoffen... schauen wir mal...
> 
> EDIT: Jetzt kam eine Versandbenachrichtigung mit Trackingnummer, juhu der Urlaub scheint gerettet.


Sauber! Freut mich, dass es vor dem Urlaub noch klappt mit deinem Capra 

Bei mir ist leider dagegen nichts gekommen! Werde morgen nochmal nachhaken und wenn es bei weiteren 2 bis 3 Wochen bleiben sollte, überlege ich ernsthaft zu stornieren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samaki (4. Mai 2018)

Dorango schrieb:


> Kommst leider nicht drum rum. Wie viele Fahrräder willst du in den 3 Std machen?



Da ich es noch nie gemacht habe und wieder ne Menge schief gehen wird...eins mit zwei Bremsen 

PS: auch ein starkes Stück: bekomme ein neues Fahrrad von YT und muss erst mal die Bremsen entlüften


----------



## leomw (4. Mai 2018)

Ich habe Montag mein Jeffsy AL 27" bestellt. Mittwoch kam die Bestätigung von YT und eine Mail von DHL mit meiner Sendungsnummer in der stand "Ihre Sendung ist heute am 02.05.2018 von YT Industries GmbH mit der Sendungsnummer
xy an DHL übergeben worden".
Seit dem hat sich nichts mehr getan und in der DHL  App steht unverändert "Status: Auftragsdaten elektronisch übermittelt Nächster Schritt: Die Sendung wird zum Paketzentrum transportiert."

Hat jemand eine Einschätzung des ganzen? Danke


----------



## sgclimber (4. Mai 2018)

Das dauert ein paar Tage bis es zum Startpaketzentrum gebracht bzw. abgeholt wird. Ist normal.... Geduld...


----------



## leomw (4. Mai 2018)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Das dauert ein paar Tage bis es zum Startpaketzentrum gebracht bzw. abgeholt wird. Ist normal.... Geduld...



Geduld... jajaja ich will Fahrradfahren. Ok, ich gedulde mich. Danke


----------



## michlbike (4. Mai 2018)

In meiner Rechnung steht, dass das Paket am 04.05. versandt wird ... laut YT wurde es heute früh abgeholt ... vielleicht kommt es ja morgen


----------



## TDS (4. Mai 2018)

Habe auch gerade meine Rechnung erhalten mit Versanddatum 8.Mai ... zum Glück doch noch vor KW20. Capra 29 Race Pro XL


----------



## leomw (4. Mai 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> In meiner Rechnung steht, dass das Paket am 04.05. versandt wird ... laut YT wurde es heute früh abgeholt ... vielleicht kommt es ja morgen



Viel Glück, ich drücke dir die Daumen.


----------



## SchneidiS (4. Mai 2018)

michlbike schrieb:


> In meiner Rechnung steht, dass das Paket am 04.05. versandt wird ... laut YT wurde es heute früh abgeholt ... vielleicht kommt es ja morgen



Mein jeffsy kam dann am Dienstag... Ich drück dir natürlich die Daumen. Vorallem wenn das Wetter jetzt am WE so super ist


----------



## michlbike (4. Mai 2018)

Grade kam auch noch die Mail von DHL mit Zeitfenster morgen 11.00 bis 13.30 ... das muss doch klappen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (5. Mai 2018)

Wie haltet ihr das mit den neuen Rädern? Gleich mit Folie abkleben?


----------



## Samaki (5. Mai 2018)

Nee, wieso? Die relevanten Stellen sind geschützt, alles andere ist halt der Alltag.


----------



## Mantasy (5. Mai 2018)

Mein Wicked von 2012 sieht vom Lack z.T. fies aus.


----------



## michlbike (5. Mai 2018)

Es ist tatsächlich heute angekommen ...


----------



## kgoran79 (7. Mai 2018)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Ich reihe mich hier auch mal ein
> Gestern Jeffsy 29 Al Comp bestellt, Auftragsbestätigung heute erhalten. Mal sehen wie lange es bis nach Ungarn braucht.
> Weiß jemand ob Tubeless Ventile dabei sind?


Am 2. Mai versendet, heute bekommen. Ging eigentlich ganz flott.
Den wartenden noch viel Geduld!


----------



## Seppoo (7. Mai 2018)

Heute kam die DHL Nachricht mit der sendungsnummer 

Capra CF pro Race 29


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Samaki (7. Mai 2018)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Heute kam die DHL Nachricht mit der sendungsnummer
> 
> Capra CF pro Race 29


Wann bestellt?


----------



## sgclimber (7. Mai 2018)

Meins wurde heute von DHL abgeholt und soll mir morgen geliefert werden, ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Seppoo (7. Mai 2018)

Samaki schrieb:


> Wann bestellt?



18.04.


----------



## Mantasy (7. Mai 2018)

Hattes du nicht Liefertermin 16.05.?


----------



## Seppoo (7. Mai 2018)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Hattes du nicht Liefertermin 16.05.?



Ja 16.05. war von YT angekündigt, scheinbar ging es dann doch schneller


----------



## sgclimber (8. Mai 2018)

Ich meld mich dann hier mal ab... heute früh noch geärgert das es nicht ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen wurde... und jetzt steht's auf einmal doch noch vor mir. Puhh, und jetzt auf den Feierabend warten und dann zusammenbauen...


----------



## Seppoo (8. Mai 2018)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Ich meld mich dann hier mal ab... heute früh noch geärgert das es nicht ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen wurde... und jetzt steht's auf einmal doch noch vor mir. Puhh, und jetzt auf den Feierabend warten und dann zusammenbauen...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 727069



Viel Spaß


----------



## Mantasy (8. Mai 2018)

Info bekommen, das mein Rad diese Woche zusammen gebaut wird - Ich hab die Hoffnung zu Pfingsten noch nicht aufgegeben.


----------



## Seppoo (9. Mai 2018)

Freitag soll es wohl soweit sein. Gehe ich von einem reibungslosen Ablauf aus und schenke ich DHL vertrauen, steht am Freitag um 15 Uhr das Paket vor mir. Dennoch bin ich aufgrund des Feiertages skeptisch ob das klappt.


----------



## Deleted10123 (11. Mai 2018)

Die Bestellung von meinem Capra gestaltet sich wirklich zu einer Zerreißprobe 

Erst die 4 Wochen Verzögerung und nun ein Lieferabenteur, welches ich so noch nie erlebt habe. Andere (vergleichbar) große Pakete wurden bei uns immer innerhalb 3 Tagen zugestellt (auch von DHL). Daran allein kann es also definitiv nicht liegen…

Erst verweilt das Paket beim Lieferanten trotz Lieferankündigung mehrere Tage, dann wird es im Zielpaketzentrum aufbewahrt und der angekündigte Liefertermin paßt zum Programm… Zusteller: da. Bike: nix. 

So kann ich jetzt wohl nur noch hoffen, dass es morgen kommt… Versandfee… hallo? 

Good times fühlen sich dramatisch anders an. Bin jetzt nur noch froh, wenn das Paket einfach mal geliefert wird…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RK85 (11. Mai 2018)

Liegt definitiv bei DHL habe nun schon mehrere Bikes bei unterschiedlichen Versendern bestellt und bei allen war es das selbe sobald elektronische an DHL übermittelt wurde 2-3 Tage Dauer bis Abholung beim Versender und meistens noch ein extra Tag im Zielpaketzentrum. In Summer hat es immer so 5 Werktage gedauert.


----------



## Seppoo (11. Mai 2018)

Mein Paket ist im Zulieferfahrzeug


----------



## Seppoo (11. Mai 2018)

Ich verabschiede mich hier auch mal


----------



## zmitti (11. Mai 2018)

Seppoo schrieb:


> Ich verabschiede mich hier auch mal
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 728282



Ohne en Bild vom bike 
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Seppoo (11. Mai 2018)

zmitti schrieb:


> Ohne en Bild vom bike
> Viel Spaß damit



Ja ok , den Rest gibts im Capra Thread


----------



## Deleted10123 (12. Mai 2018)

Als ob eine Verzögerung um 4 Wochen nicht nervig genug wäre...

Jetzt noch so was 
Verlängertes WE versaut, sinnlos gewartet für zwei falsche Zustellbenachrichtigungen und DHL schiebt nach Anruf die Schuld auf den Absender...

So oder so wars das für mich! Wie soll man sich da noch aufs Bike freuen...?


----------



## black23 (12. Mai 2018)

Ooooh man das ist echt Ärgerlich bei dir... aber ich bin mir sicher es kommt am Montag oder Dienstag und dann glaub mir willst du es nicht mehr stehen lassen!! 
Es macht einfach dermaßen Spaß!


----------



## Troeter (14. Mai 2018)

Ich nehme jetzt auch mal Platz. Am Samstag ein Capra CF 27 Pro in chalk/black in size L bestellt 
Lieferbar ab dem 23.05. Zeit für die Vorfreude...


----------



## edeltoaster (15. Mai 2018)

Jeffsy AL 27 in M im Aktionszeitraum bestellt, Status Freitag nachmittag auf "bezahlt" modifiziert worden, gestern kamen auch die Pedale und generelles Wartungs-/Aufbauzubehör wie Montagepaste und Lagerfett. YT, ich wäre bereit!

Darf aber ruhig auch nach Pfingsten werden wenn dafür alles bestens funktioniert und nicht noch der Dropper zurück muss oder Bremsen entlüftet werden müssen. Da liest man hier ja Schauderhaftes hier, oder ist das wie immer im Internet die laute Minderheit? Immerhin bin ich jetzt sensibilisiert relativ direkt 'ne ordentliche Ladung Fett zu verteilen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wdmnn (15. Mai 2018)

Ich reihe mich hier ein. Donnerstag Nacht kurz vor Torschluss der 10% Aktion noch spontan ein Jeffsy AL 29 in L geordert. Lieferbar ab 23.05.
Lediglich die angekündigte Auftragsbestätigung kam noch nicht an. Sollte ich hier nachfragen oder einfach abwarten?


----------



## edeltoaster (15. Mai 2018)

Die Auftragsbestätigung dauerte bei mir einen Werktag, würde heute und vll morgen mal noch abwarten.


----------



## Wdmnn (15. Mai 2018)

AB kam gerade an - perfekt


----------



## Stetox (15. Mai 2018)

So ich reihe mich hier mal ein  Heute Vormittag kam die Auftragsbestätigung für mein Jeffsy AL COMP 27. Fett für die Lager steht schon bereit


----------



## Mantasy (15. Mai 2018)

Heute Meldung bekommen, das mein Capra diese Woche nicht mehr kommt. [emoji22]


----------



## edeltoaster (16. Mai 2018)

Ouh ouh, die für das "in Bearbeitung"-Jeffsy bestimmten OneUp Composite Pedale gehen zurück. Bei einem der Pedale ist einmal pro Drehung ein Widerstand zu spüren. Justiere ich die Achsenspannung nach wird das besser und geht weg aber axiales Spiel entwickelt sich. Nochmal OneUps oder doch Nukeproof Horizon Comps bestellen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## siggiW (16. Mai 2018)

Wurden die Liefertermine eurer Jeffsy-Bestellungen eingehalten? Mein Termin ist der 23.05. Hoffentlich gibts keine Verzögerungen.


----------



## michlbike (16. Mai 2018)

edeltoaster schrieb:


> Ouh ouh, die für das "in Bearbeitung"-Jeffsy bestimmten *OneUp Composite Pedale* gehen zurück. Bei einem der Pedale ist einmal pro Drehung ein Widerstand zu spüren. Justiere ich die Achsenspannung nach wird das besser und geht weg aber axiales Spiel entwickelt sich. Nochmal OneUps oder doch Nukeproof Horizon Comps bestellen?


Habe ich am alten Rad. Finde die für den Preis wahnsinnig gut. Mehr Grip als die Raceface Atlas und sie vertragen auch den ein oder anderen Stoß völlig problemlos ...


----------



## Deleted10123 (17. Mai 2018)

…es ist gekommen und bereits auf- und umgebaut  Was ein geiles Teil.

Danke auch an den YT Support, der immer freundlich war, obwohl ich nach der DHL Odyssee zum Ende sehr genervt war! 
Shit happens… und warten nervt einfach ungemein  Aber jetzt gibts kein Halten mehr!


----------



## T-R (17. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich brauche mal eure Hilfe. Ich überlege mir das Capra CF Pro Race zu holen. Ich würde es gerne Probefahren, aber leider ist YT aktuell nicht in meiner Nähe. Ich bin 1,81m groß. Empfehlung ist ja grds von YT den Rahmen in L zu nehmen. Vergleiche ich die Geo-Daten mit meinem aktuellen Bike, denke ich das XL ggf besser zu mir passt. Wird ja auch von YT gesagt, dass man durchaus XL fahren kann. Wie habt ihr euch entschieden? Oder gibt es jemanden in der Nähe von Mönchengladbach, der ein Capra in L oder XL hat, auf dem ich mal probesitzen dürfte? Vielen Dank. Gruß Tim


----------



## Deleted10123 (17. Mai 2018)

Hi Tim,
die richtige Rahmengröße ist so schwer zu entscheiden! Ich selbst habe ebenfalls lange überlegt ob L oder XL und habe mich schlussendlich für L entschieden. Ich bin 185 groß und lag exakt zwischen den beiden Größen.

Mein Capra ist ein 29er, da wäre mir XL zu groß geworden und der erste Ride hat sich genau richtig angefühlt.

Dein Fahrstil ist sicherlich ebenfalls ein wichtiges Kriterium. Verspielt oder lieber laufruhig und schnell etc.

Ich selbst springe ganz gerne und fahr eher verspielt, da kommt mir L eher entgegen...

Beachte auch, dass sich beim XL ebenfalls die Kettenstreben ändern und etwas länger sind.

Mit der Kiste machst du nix falsch! Geht vorwärts wie Sau


----------



## black23 (17. Mai 2018)

Also ich bin absolut happy mit meinem XXL 27,5“. Genau perfekt für mich. Und größer geht auch nicht mehr. Bin ja 1.96m  
Habe einen Lenker mit mehr rise (spank Spike 50mm) und noch einen spacer. Jetzt passt das cockpit einfach perfekt


----------



## T-R (17. Mai 2018)

@StrawberryIn Danke für die Antwort. Das mit der Größe ist echt schwer und schade das YT keine Bikes hier in der Nähe hat. 5 Minuten draufsitzen und fahren reicht ja schon. Ich würde übrigens das 27,5“ nehmen.


----------



## roofrockrider (17. Mai 2018)

T-R schrieb:


> Das mit der Größe ist echt schwer


Ich würde bei 180cm ein Capra 27,5 in Größe L nehmen. Bin es aber noch nicht gefahren. Ein Reach von 460 sollte ausreichen und ein Sitzrohr von 450 auch. Vielleicht ist der Vorbau mit 40mm dann zu kurz aber den kann man tauschen gegen 50 oder 60mm.


----------



## T-R (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo, danke für die Antwort. Genau das mit den Tausch des Vorbaus will ich gerade vermeiden. Das habe ich jetzt bei meinem gemacht, um mich wohler zu fühlen. Vom Sitzrohr könnte ich beiden fahren. Habe aktuell 440mm und die Sattelstütze 4-5 cm raus bei 150mm Vario. Ich müsste es definitiv mal fahren um es genau so sehen.


----------



## canYOn_/ (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo zusammen,
wie wurden bisher die angekündigten Liefertermine auf der Webseite bzw. in der Auftragsbestätigung eingehalten?
Habt ihr tendenziell Eure Bikes etwas früher oder meistens etwas später als angekündigt erhalten? 
Ich warte (ungeduldig) auf mein 29" CF PRO Race und frage wegen der Urlaubsplanung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mantasy (18. Mai 2018)

canYOn_/ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> wie wurden bisher die angekündigten Liefertermine auf der Webseite bzw. in der Auftragsbestätigung eingehalten?
> Habt ihr tendenziell Eure Bikes etwas früher oder meistens etwas später als angekündigt erhalten?
> Ich warte (ungeduldig) auf mein 29" CF PRO Race und frage wegen der Urlaubsplanung


Capra CF vor einigen Wochen bestellt mit lieferbar ab 16.05. - gestern Rechnung erhalten (Rad wohl fertig) Versanddatum 22.05. - wird wohl am 27.05. Bei mir sein....


----------



## Showd0wn (18. Mai 2018)

Ich habe auch gestern die Eingangsemail von DHL bekommen, dass die Sendungsnummer von YT an DHL übergeben wurde, für mein Jeffsy das mit lieferbar ab 23.05 auf der Webseite steht. Allerdings ist der Status beim Tracking von DHL seit 2 Tagen bei "Status: Auftragsdaten elektronisch übermittelt". Bei YT auf der Webseite steht das meine Bestellung abgeschlossen ist. Ich finde das ein wenig komisch. War das bei euch auch so?


----------



## sgclimber (18. Mai 2018)

Ja ist normal. Dauert ein paar Tage bis DHL das Paket abholt.


----------



## siggiW (18. Mai 2018)

Mein jeffsy hat laut rechnung auch liefertermin ab 23.05. Ich hab aber noch nichts von yt gehört. Laut website mittlerweile allerdings lieferbar ab 25.07


----------



## Showd0wn (18. Mai 2018)

siggiW schrieb:


> Mein jeffsy hat laut rechnung auch liefertermin ab 23.05. Ich hab aber noch nichts von yt gehört. Laut website mittlerweile allerdings lieferbar ab 25.07


Bei mir geht's konkret um das Jeffsy Al Comp 29" in XL.


----------



## siggiW (18. Mai 2018)

Bei mir das 29 al in xl


----------



## wholese (20. Mai 2018)

Habe mein Capra AL27 Comp am 16. Mai bestellt.
Am 17. Mai habe ich die Rechnung von YT erhalten, worin der 22. Mai als Versanddatum angegeben ist.
Die DHL Trackingnummer wurde ebenfalls schon zugeschickt, jetzt heißt es nur mehr warten und hoffen dass das Paket vor dem Wochenende eintrifft. 
Versand geht nach Österreich (IBK) - YT gibt ja für das EU-Ausland längere Lieferzeiten an, mal sehen wie schnell es ins kleine Nachbarland geht...


----------



## Wdmnn (23. Mai 2018)

Mein Jeffsy AL 29 wurde auf der Website mit "Lieferbar ab 23.05." angegeben. Bisher kam außer der Bestellbestätigung noch nichts weiteres. Mal schauen ob sich heute im Laufe des Tages was ändert - bin doch so ungeduldig...


----------



## edeltoaster (23. Mai 2018)

Mein Jeffsy wurde Freitag eingeladen (Trackingnummer am Mittwoch erhalten) und kam gestern an!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wdmnn (23. Mai 2018)

Wann hattest Du denn bestellt und ab wann war es laut Website angeblich lieferbar?


----------



## edeltoaster (23. Mai 2018)

Am 8. Mai bestellt (Zahlungseingang erst Ende der Woche wegen Feiertag), war die ganze Zeit vorrätig (Jeffsy AL 27 in M).


----------



## siggiW (23. Mai 2018)

Wdmnn schrieb:


> Mein Jeffsy AL 29 wurde auf der Website mit "Lieferbar ab 23.05." angegeben. Bisher kam außer der Bestellbestätigung noch nichts weiteres. Mal schauen ob sich heute im Laufe des Tages was ändert - bin doch so ungeduldig...



Bei mir dasselbe. Ich hab gestern mal per Mail nach dem aktuellen Stand gefragt, bisher gabs aber keine Rückmeldung. Ich hab die Befürchtung dass sich das deutlich verzögern wird.


----------



## Wdmnn (23. Mai 2018)

siggiW schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern mal per Mail nach dem aktuellen Stand gefragt, bisher gabs aber keine Rückmeldung.


same here.
Ich hoffe lediglich dass Du mit "deutlich verzögern" nicht Recht hast


----------



## Troeter (23. Mai 2018)

Mein Capra CF Pro habe ich am 12.05. bestellt als da stand "verfügbar ab dem 23.05.". 
Jetzt ist die Verfügbarkeit auf 26.09. gerutscht . Status ist immer noch "in Bearbeitung".
Ich hoffe das dauert nicht mehr so lange !!!!


----------



## greg12 (23. Mai 2018)

Troeter schrieb:


> Mein Capra CF Pro habe ich am 12.05. bestellt als da stand "verfügbar ab dem 23.05.".
> Jetzt ist die Verfügbarkeit auf 26.09. gerutscht . Status ist immer noch "in Bearbeitung".
> Ich hoffe das dauert nicht mehr so lange !!!!


Auch im Herbst ist schön radeln! 
Na hoffentlich gilt der Status nur für neubestellungen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Troeter (23. Mai 2018)

greg12 schrieb:


> Auch im Herbst ist schön radeln!
> Na hoffentlich gilt der Status nur für neubestellungen!


Ja im Herbst ist auch gut radeln ! Aber dann mit ´ner anderen Möhre. Ich werde mal bei YT nachfragen, ggf. stornieren...


----------



## Wdmnn (24. Mai 2018)

Laut Aussage YT soll mein Jeffsy noch diese Woche montiert werden und geht dann in den Versand - das mit dem Lieferdatum gilt nur für Neubestellungen.


----------



## Walkerk (24. Mai 2018)

Noch bis Ende Juni aufs Capra warten ich muss...29 oder 27,5?


----------



## Troeter (24. Mai 2018)

Mein Capra soll noch diese Woche fertig gebaut werden und evtl. nächste Woche in den Versand gehen. Bin wirklich gepannt ! Will haben .


----------



## Mantasy (24. Mai 2018)

Mein Capra ist seit Dienstag bei DHL und war zu gestern von DHL angekündigt. Ist aber laut tracking noch im Startzentrum.


----------



## siggiW (24. Mai 2018)

Wdmnn schrieb:


> same here.
> Ich hoffe lediglich dass Du mit "deutlich verzögern" nicht Recht hast



Hatte zum Glück nicht recht. Hab heute die Rechnung und die Tracking Nummer erhalten


----------



## paccostar (24. Mai 2018)

Mantasy schrieb:


> Mein Capra ist seit Dienstag bei DHL und war zu gestern von DHL angekündigt. Ist aber laut tracking noch im Startzentrum.



Sperrgut halt. Völlig normal und nicht schlimm... Dann dauert es halt noch ein wenig, aber da hat YT nichts mit zu tun. Das ist halt kein Buch von Amazon.


----------



## T-R (24. Mai 2018)

Gibt es jemanden mit einem Capra in XL aus NRW der mich mal probesitzen lässt? Danke.


----------



## h4t3 (24. Mai 2018)

T-R schrieb:


> Gibt es jemanden mit einem Capra in XL aus NRW der mich mal probesitzen lässt? Danke.


Da frag mal am besten hier https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/sammelthread-fuer-probefahrten-verschiedener-yt-modelle.812533/


----------



## Troeter (26. Mai 2018)

siggiW schrieb:


> Hatte zum Glück nicht recht. Hab heute die Rechnung und die Tracking Nummer erhalten


Dito. Gestern habe ich Rechnung und Tracking erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stetox (26. Mai 2018)

#metoo


----------



## siggiW (28. Mai 2018)

Hat sich bei euch schon was getan? Ich hab seit dem 24.05 den Status "Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt".


----------



## Stetox (28. Mai 2018)

Es dauert scheinbar immer um die drei Werktage  bis die Bikes nach der Versandbenachrichtigung zu DHL gebracht werden


----------



## Wdmnn (29. Mai 2018)

Hier ebenfalls:
Fr, 25.05.18 15:10 --
Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.
Seit dem noch kein weiteres Update


----------



## Stetox (29. Mai 2018)

Mein Paket wurde von DHL für morgen angekündigt


----------



## Troeter (29. Mai 2018)

Stetox schrieb:


> Mein Paket wurde von DHL für morgen angekündigt


Meins auch für morgen nachmittag.


----------



## Troeter (30. Mai 2018)

Troeter schrieb:


> Meins auch für morgen nachmittag.


Boah, es ist schon da.
Ich muss mal ins Paket reinschauen. Bin raus hier...
Viel Spaß noch, bis die Tage im Park...


----------



## Mantasy (4. Juni 2018)

Mein Capra ist gekommen, 17. Lieferschein 22. Startzentrum 28.05. angekommen


----------



## Wdmnn (4. Juni 2018)

Melde mich hier auch ab, Jeffsy AL kam vergangene Woche, erste Ausfahrt am WE wurde bereits gemacht, geiles Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rambam76 (4. Juni 2018)

Ich muss leider noch warten. Liegt aber nicht an YT, sondern an DHL. Bike sollte laut E-Mail von DHL bereits letzten Mittwoch zugestellt werden. Dann wurde es am Donnerstag auf Freitag verschoben. Wieder nix. Nun steht das Bike seit sechs Tagen im Zielpaketzentrum und wartet auf den Weitertransport zur Zustellbasis. Warten kann ja so frustrierend und quälend sein.


----------



## Stetox (5. Juni 2018)

rambam76 schrieb:


> Ich muss leider noch warten. Liegt aber nicht an YT, sondern an DHL. Bike sollte laut E-Mail von DHL bereits letzten Mittwoch zugestellt werden. Dann wurde es am Donnerstag auf Freitag verschoben. Wieder nix. Nun steht das Bike seit sechs Tagen im Zielpaketzentrum und wartet auf den Weitertransport zur Zustellbasis. Warten kann ja so frustrierend und quälend sein.


Bei mir lag es einen Tag. Wenn sich heute nichts tut würde ich mal anrufen und fragen  was da los ist


----------



## rambam76 (5. Juni 2018)

Hab ich schon versucht, doch leider ist man bei DHL nicht fähig oder willens mir weiter zu helfen. Habe mich dann auf Anraten eines mir bekannten Postbotens an den Versender, also YT gewandt. Erfahrungsgemäß sei dies erfolgversprechender. Innerhalb weniger Minuten bekam ich dann auch schon die Info von YT, dass man eine Laufzeitreklamation eingereicht habe. 
Vielen Dank daher an das Team von YT für die schnelle und unkomplizierte Hilfe.


----------



## Agent500 (5. Juni 2018)

*@ rambam76*


> Nun steht das Bike seit sechs Tagen im Zielpaketzentrum und wartet auf den Weitertransport zur Zustellbasis.



Meinst du Ziel-Paketzentrum oder Start-Paketzentrum? Denn soweit mir bekannt wir es doch nach dem Ziel-Paketzentrum direkt zum Empfänger gebracht oder? Meins stand fünf Tage im Start-Paketzentrum. Falsch vorsortiert und Feiertag, ist zwar etwas lang, aber noch ok.


----------



## rambam76 (5. Juni 2018)

Agent500 schrieb:


> *@ rambam76*
> 
> 
> Meinst du Ziel-Paketzentrum oder Start-Paketzentrum? Denn soweit mir bekannt wir es doch nach dem Ziel-Paketzentrum direkt zum Empfänger gebracht oder? Meins stand fünf Tage im Start-Paketzentrum. Falsch vorsortiert und Feiertag, ist zwar etwas lang, aber noch ok.


Status laut App: 31.05 00:02 Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet


----------



## Lichterm83 (8. Juni 2018)

Ich geselle mich jetzt mal entspannt zu Euch in den Warteraum und lehne mich zurück!

Habe gestern ein Capra Al Comp in XL bestellt. Laut Yt ist das Rad sofort verfügbar.

Habt ihr Erfahrungswerte wie lange es dauert bis die Auftragsbestätigung von Yt kommt und das Rad tatsächlich ausgeliefert wird.

Haltet ihr es für möglich, dass das Rad schon in der nächsten Woche bei mir sein könnte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Agent500 (8. Juni 2018)

Lichterm83 schrieb:


> Ich geselle mich jetzt mal entspannt zu Euch in den Warteraum und lehne mich zurück!
> 
> Habe gestern ein Capra Al Comp in XL bestellt. Laut Yt ist das Rad sofort verfügbar.
> 
> ...



In der Regel hast du die Auftragsbestätigung innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen.
Wenn du sofort bezahlst geht es auch innerhalb von 1-3 Tagen an dich raus.
Zwischen Bestellung und Übergabe an DHL lagen bei mir nur 3 Werktage, aktuell ist das Paket aber schon 9 Tage bei DHL unterwegs.
Wenn du dein Bike Ende nächster Woche hast, hattest du schon DHL-Glück, stell dich also auch mal auf übernächste Woche ein.

*@ rambam76*

Was ist denn aus deiner DHL Lieferung geworden?


----------



## rambam76 (8. Juni 2018)

Agent500 schrieb:


> *@ rambam76*
> 
> Was ist denn aus deiner DHL Lieferung geworden?



Noch immer keine Änderung. Steht noch immer im ca. 20 km entfernten Ziel-Paketzentrum.


----------



## Agent500 (11. Juni 2018)

*@rambam76 *
Hab jetzt auch mal ne Lauzeitreklamation bei YT gestartet. Morgen ist das Bike schon 13 Tage bei DHL und 7 Tage im Ziel-Paketzentrum. Echt eine schwache Leistung von DHL, zwei Lieferankündigungen 06.06 sowie 09.06 haben sie auch schon kommentarlos verstreichen lassen. 

Da kann ich ja froh sein, dass ich keinen Hubschrauber bestellt hab, wenn eine 132cm x 82cm x 32cm Bikebox schon solche Probleme bereitet.

Wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## McRacer (12. Juni 2018)

Habe das capra AL comp in XXL bestellt. 05.06 Daten an DHL übermittelt
09.06 voraussichtlicher Liefertermin
Dann wieder gestrichen am Freitag
08.06 im Startzentrum bearbeitet und auf dem Weg zum Ziel Paket Zentrum
...warten...


----------



## rambam76 (12. Juni 2018)

Agent500 schrieb:


> *@rambam76 *
> Hab jetzt auch mal ne Lauzeitreklamation bei YT gestartet. Morgen ist das Bike schon 13 Tage bei DHL und 7 Tage im Ziel-Paketzentrum. Echt eine schwache Leistung von DHL, zwei Lieferankündigungen 06.06 sowie 09.06 haben sie auch schon kommentarlos verstreichen lassen.
> 
> Da kann ich ja froh sein, dass ich keinen Hubschrauber bestellt hab, wenn eine 132cm x 82cm x 32cm Bikebox schon solche Probleme bereitet.
> ...




Nachdem von YT am Freitag dann ein Nachforschungsauftrag bei DHL gestellt wurde, ist es dann am Samstag endlich geliefert worden. Hoffe, Du musst nicht mehr allzu lange warten.


----------



## McRacer (12. Juni 2018)

So um 16Uhr kam die Meldung über heutige Zustellung und 10 min später stand DHL vor der Tür


----------



## Walkerk (12. Juni 2018)

Hab mit Liefertermin 20.06. bestellt. Gestern kontakt gehabt mit YT und da wurde mir gesagt, dass das Rad höchstwahrscheinlich...taadaaaa...am Mittwoch in ner Woche rausgeht. was der 20.06. wär.
Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. Alles was früher ist würd mich auch nicht stören


----------



## Agent500 (13. Juni 2018)

rambam76 schrieb:


> Hoffe, Du musst nicht mehr allzu lange warten.



Ja gestern ist es endlich geliefert worden. Keine Ahnung ob es an der Lauzeitreklamation von YT lag oder ob es dann einfach Zufall war.
Die sieben Tage im Ziel-Paketzentrum hätten aber echt nicht sein müssen.  Naja Ende gut, alles gut.


----------



## rambam76 (13. Juni 2018)

Freut mich. Viel Spaß damit!!!


----------



## Walkerk (15. Juni 2018)

> Status: Auftragsdaten elektronisch übermittelt
> Nächster Schritt: Die Sendung wird zum Paketzentrum transportiert.



DHL hat mich kommenden Montag als Liefertag auswählen lassen. Ob das funktioniert? Langsam werd ich nervös


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m1984 (15. Juni 2018)

Vielleicht eine etwas blöde Frage, aber wie schnell hat man ein Jeffsy wenn auf der YT Website "Sofort verfügbar" angegeben wird? Geht das dann in der Praxis auch tatsächlich in den nächsten 1-3 Tagen raus? Ich frage wegen Urlaubsplanung...


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Juni 2018)

plan deinen Urlaub in 2 Wochen frühestens


----------



## Pozo (15. Juni 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> plan deinen Urlaub in 2 Wochen frühestens


10% auf alle Modelle.. wer warten will/kann


----------



## longdon78 (15. Juni 2018)

So. Gestern das Jeffsy AL 27 bestellt. Heute schon DHL Trackingnummer bekommen. Kann es kaum erwarten


----------



## Altglienicker (18. Juni 2018)

Pozo schrieb:


> 10% auf alle Modelle..


Das gilt nur für mangelfreie Ware!

Du kannst z.B. ein JEFFSY 27 CF mit Farbe Mayo/Ketchup in Größe L sofort für 3.149,00 €* bekommen:






Legst Du noch 200,- € drauf, bekommst Du das gleiche Bike, jedoch mit _"optischen Mängeln"_:
Das sollte es Dir doch wert sein, oder? 





Ich hatte mich vor einigen Wochen mit einem Herrn Neff von YT schon einmal über deren "merkwürdige" Preispolitik unterhalten. Ist natürlich deren Sache, aber ich hätte Angst, dass sich Kunden dabei verarscht vorkommen könnten.

*Preis ohne Verpackung! Ist ja naheliegend, dass bei einem Versandunternehmen die für den Versand erforderliche Verpackung weder Teil der Versandkosten ist, noch in der Preisangabe enthalten ist.


----------



## Hauke847 (20. Juni 2018)

Auch ich geselle mich jetzt zu den wartenden, ich hab das 10% Angebot nicht ausschlagen können und hab mir gestern das jeffsy 27 AL bestellt und eben bezahlt, mal schauen wie lang es jetzt dauert, laut Homepage sofort verfügbar. Die Farbe ist zwar unsäglich hässlich, aber für den Preis mit Fox Fahrwerk, auch wenn es "nur" die Rhythm ist, ik freu mir mega...


----------



## edeltoaster (20. Juni 2018)

Das blau (teal) ist in der Realität sehr viel netter als gedacht, gefällt mittlerweile wirklich. Hier vom letzten Ritt durch die heimischen Wälder.


----------



## h4t3 (20. Juni 2018)

Anfang Mai YT Capra CF 27,5 grau/schwarz bestellt mit Liefertermin 25.07.18 und heute Anfrage von YT bekommen ob sie schon jetzt versenden dürfen!

Noch jemand heute überrascht worden?


----------



## moewe (22. Juni 2018)

Dienstag (19.6) wurden die Daten an DHL überliefert, heute soll es ankommen zwischen 14.30 und 17.00... ich warte noch immer :-(( (wie ein frommes Lamm auf der Couch :-/ )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4t3 (22. Juni 2018)

moewe schrieb:


> Dienstag (19.6) wurden die Daten an DHL überliefert, heute soll es ankommen zwischen 14.30 und 17.00... ich warte noch immer :-(( (wie ein frommes Lamm auf der Couch :-/ )


Hab gestern 21.06. Die Info bekommen, das die Daten an DHL überliefert wurden! Mal schauen wann es im Startpaket Zentrum landet


----------



## moewe (22. Juni 2018)

h4t3 schrieb:


> Hab gestern 21.06. Die Info bekommen, das die Daten an DHL überliefert wurden! Mal schauen wann es im Startpaket Zentrum landet



Dann sollte es ja nicht mehr lange dauern! Bis es bei DHL war hat es ca. 2/3 Tage gedauert! 

Jetzt ist schon 18 Uhr und kein Jeffsy in Sicht...


----------



## sgclimber (22. Juni 2018)

Stand denn in der Sendungsverfolgung das es ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen wurde? Wenn nein, kommt's heute leider nicht...


----------



## longdon78 (22. Juni 2018)

Hab meines gestern bekommen


----------



## alex83 (25. Juni 2018)

Ich hab auch zugeschlagen. Jeffsy 27.5 CF XL in schwarz.
Mal gespannt wielange es braucht. Wird dann auch gleich umgebaut, 160mm, MT5, Newmen LR und die OneUp 170mm Stütze.


----------



## Hauke847 (26. Juni 2018)

Heute die Benachrichtigung bekommen das mein jeffsy morgen kommt Bombe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h4t3 (26. Juni 2018)

Mein Bike war heute von DHL angekündigt, ist aber leider nicht gekommen!


----------



## Hauke847 (26. Juni 2018)

Du machst mir Mut;-)


----------



## h4t3 (27. Juni 2018)

Hauke847 schrieb:


> Du machst mir Mut;-)


Good luck ✌️


----------



## h4t3 (27. Juni 2018)

Heute ist DHL wieder ohne Capra am Haus vorbei  direkt mal bei der Hotline angerufen und nun soll es wohl morgen kommen.


----------



## Hauke847 (27. Juni 2018)

So ein scheiß, meins ist laut DHL App noch nicht mal im zustellfahrzeug...


----------



## h4t3 (27. Juni 2018)

Hauke847 schrieb:


> So ein scheiß, meins ist laut DHL App noch nicht mal im zustellfahrzeug...


Dann kannst davon ausgehen das es heute auch nicht kommt! Ist halt sperrgut, da lässt sich DHL immer feiern, muss ja getragen werden


----------



## Hauke847 (27. Juni 2018)

Ich fürchte es auch...


----------



## Hauke847 (28. Juni 2018)

Nachdem mein jeffsy heute wieder nicht ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen worden ist, hab ich mal bei DHL nachgefragt, warum mein Paket denn seit 31h einfach unberührt rumliegt, obwohl die Webseite ja behauptet die Pakete würden vom Zielpaketzentrum automatisch zur Zustellbasis verbracht, die Antwort war original, das man da jetzt auch kein Grund für erkennen könne, ich wollte dann über diese Tatsache eine Beschwerde aufnehmen lassen, da wurde die Kommunikation einfach abgebrochen, ich habe diesen Sachverhalt jetzt auch YT mitgeteilt,  vielleicht können die ja da was machen! Zum kotzen!!!


----------



## h4t3 (28. Juni 2018)

Hauke847 schrieb:


> Nachdem mein jeffsy heute wieder nicht ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen worden ist, hab ich mal bei DHL nachgefragt, warum mein Paket denn seit 31h einfach unberührt rumliegt, obwohl die Webseite ja behauptet die Pakete würden vom Zielpaketzentrum automatisch zur Zustellbasis verbracht, die Antwort war original, das man da jetzt auch kein Grund für erkennen könne, ich wollte dann über diese Tatsache eine Beschwerde aufnehmen lassen, da wurde die Kommunikation einfach abgebrochen, ich habe diesen Sachverhalt jetzt auch YT mitgeteilt,  vielleicht können die ja da was machen! Zum kotzen!!!



Meins ist nun heute endlich gekommen, obwohl dies ja bereits Dienstag geschehen sollte! Hoffe für dich das dein Bike dann Morgen kommt.


----------



## Hauke847 (28. Juni 2018)

Sehr geiles Bike und sehr geile Farbe! dann genieß das Wetter und viel Spaß, ich bin einfach mal optimistisch;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hauke847 (29. Juni 2018)

So, heute ist es im Zustellfahrzeug, ich kann meine Aufregung kaum im Zaun halten...;-)


----------



## Hauke847 (29. Juni 2018)

Da ist es, erste Ausfahrt ist auch schon erledigt, geiles Bike, sogar die Farbe gefällt mir live;-) macht's gut und bis bald;-)


----------



## Deleted 188824 (4. Juli 2018)

Ich habe auch von einem interessanten Bestellverlauf bei YT zu berichten! Geplant war ein bike Urlaub in Saalbach, mit einem neuen YT Tues, Anfang Juli. Also frühzeitig bestellt und bezahlt (08.05.)!!! Zu diesem Zeitpunkt war das Bike zum 16.05. verfügbar. Bisher alles wunderbar. Vorher noch ein paar mal in den bike Park und alles schön einstellen usw... So der Plan. Dann kam die Benachrichtigung, dass der 16.05. nicht eingehalten werden kann und der Versandtermin voraussichtlich in KW 26 (6 Wochen später!) datiert wurde. Ein kurzer Blick in den Kalender zeigte, oh oh das wird eng. Nur eine Woche vor dem Urlaub. Der erste Anruf, um das Ganze ggf. etwas zu beschleunigen im Hinblick auf den Urlaub. Ergebnis negativ, keine Chnace. Jedoch wurde wieder auf die 26. KW verwiesen, das sei ja noch eine Woche vorher und somit rechtzeitig. Zusätzlich gab es einen kostenlosen Versand und die bike Box auch umsonst. Nun gut, ärgerlich aber erstmal ok. Dann war es endlich KW 26 und nach den ersten 3 Tagen passierte wie immer nichts. Ein weiterer Anruf, mit dem Ergebnis, dass das Bike in dieser Woche noch rausgeht. Nun gut, abwarten. Dann am Freitag Nachmittag endlich eine Tracking Nummer. Heute ist Mittwoch in der 27.KW und der Status in der DHL App steht unverändert auf „Auftragsdaten wurden übermittelt“. Also wurde nur das Etikett gedruckt... Ein weiterer Anruf, mit dem Ergebnis, dass das bike erst gestern abgeholt wurde, aber angeblich nicht gescannt wird. Freitag (in 2 Tagen) gehts jetzt in den Urlaub, natürlich bisher ohne bike... Ich fürchte es braucht ein Wunder, da es nichtmal im Startpaketzentrum bearbeitet wurde... Bin echt stinksauer!


----------



## Blacksheep87 (4. Juli 2018)

Am schlimmsten find ich ja, dass die schon 2 Monate dein Geld haben...

Und das mit dem Irlaub ist natürlich ober scheiße


----------



## Deleted 188824 (4. Juli 2018)

Ich finde das ist an Dreistigkeit kaum noch zu überbieten. Und dass ein Paket nicht gescannt wird, ist auch völliger Quatsch. Das habe ich gerade aus verlässlicher Quelle bei DHL erfahren! Und auch eine Status Änderung ist selbst auf dem Land nicht nennenswert zeitverzögert in der Sendungsverfolgung dargestellt. Um Ausreden nicht verlegen...


----------



## EnduroMic (4. Juli 2018)

Also von mir hat es von der Tracking-Nummer bis zur Lieferung 7 Tage gedauert...


----------



## mmo2 (6. Juli 2018)

YT wird auch nicht jeden Tag den Abholer von DHL kommen lassen, wegen vielleicht 1 Bike.
Sobald YT das Label gedruckt hat, gibt es einen Status. Heißt aber noch nicht das es auch schon in Händen von DHL ist. Dann liegt es meist noch 2 tage im DHL Startzentrum, bis es auf die Reise geht. Bei mir hat es ab Sendungsnummer erhalten, bis DHL geklingelt hat, auch 8 Tage gebraucht. Sendungsverlauf angeschaut, der reine Transport hatte nur 2 Tage gedauert. Der Rest lag es bei YT, und in dem Startzentrum von DHL


----------



## edeltoaster (6. Juli 2018)

Ich meine mal gehört zu haben es gäbe zwei Abholungen pro Woche zur Hochsaison. Mittwochs war mein Label gedruckt, Freitags Abholung, Mo oder Di da.


----------



## Deleted 188824 (6. Juli 2018)

Laut der DHL App steht mein bike jetzt seit gestern Morgen in Nohra im Startpaketzentrum. Der voraussichtliche Zustelltag ist als heute angegeben. Das wird ja auch wieder nix. Das nächste bike wird auf jeden Fall wo anders bestellt! Das ist mal sicher. Am meisten kotzt mich ja an, dass die es da bei YT trotz mehrfachen Hinweisen wegen des Urlaubes (schon wochenlang vorher) nicht gebacken bekommen, das passend rauszuschicken. Da hätte man wenns eng wird auch ne Express Lieferung von machen können. Aber nein, da wird einfach der angegebe Liefertermin nochmals überschritten. Die scheinen dort völlig überfordert zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiCiLA (10. Juli 2018)

Moin , dann möchte ich mich hier mal anschließen 

30.06. in Osternohe das Jeffsy 27 CF Pro in Blood Red Größe L Probe gefahren (hab mich da total in die Kiste verknallt )

04.07. Späten Nachmittag genau diese Version des Jeffsy Bestellt

05.07. Auftragsbestätigung erhalten

06.07. Versandbenachrichtigung erhalten und seit dem ist der Status Auftragsdaten wurden elektronisch übermittelt...

Ich hoffe sehr das Bike ist bis zum Wochenende da 

Wegen der Größe, Ich bin 1,83 mit einer SL von 87 und L hat sich einfach perfekt angefühlt.

UPDATE: Gerade die E-Mail bekommen dass das Bike am Mittwoch den 11.07. geliefert werden soll. Bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Grobi85 (11. Juli 2018)

05.07 Bestellt
06.07 Auftragsbestätigung
06.07 Rechnung
06.07 Versandbenachrichtung
10.07 DHL-Nachricht das Lieferung am 11.07 bis 13:30 eintrifft
11.07 18:00 KEIN Rad =(  (danke DHL)


----------



## TiCiLA (11. Juli 2018)

Bei mir das gleiche 

Sollte heute eigentlich geliefert werden


----------



## Tier (11. Juli 2018)

Mein Bruder hat das Jeffsy 27 AL geordert.

09.07. Bestellt
10.07. Auftragsbestätigung
10.07. Versandbenachrichtigung
Bislang haben die nur den Paketschein gedruckt..

Schwer verständlich, dass DHL nicht täglich Räder bei YT abholt.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (12. Juli 2018)

Tier schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat das Jeffsy 27 AL geordert.
> 
> 09.07. Bestellt
> 10.07. Auftragsbestätigung
> ...



Bei mir dasselbe, schade eigentlich. Sofort lieferbar, sollte eigentlich auch bedeuten, dass spätestens am Tag nach Zahlungseingang das Paket unterwegs ist.


----------



## Grobi85 (12. Juli 2018)

wilbur.walsh schrieb:


> Bei mir dasselbe, schade eigentlich. Sofort lieferbar, sollte eigentlich auch bedeuten, dass spätestens am Tag nach Zahlungseingang das Paket unterwegs ist.



Ja  dachte ich auch... Aber heut war es hier =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiCiLA (13. Juli 2018)

So bei mir kam es gestern auch an.


----------



## Tier (13. Juli 2018)

09.07. Bestellt
10.07. Auftragsbestätigung
10.07. Versandbenachrichtigung (Paket elektronisch erfasst)
12.07. Tatsächlicher Versand
13.07. Paket zugestellt

Tja...wenns dann erstmal unterwegs ist, gehts plötzlich ganz schnell. Zumindest in diesem Fall. 



 
Ich wünsch euch ne kurze Wartezeit. Bin erstmal raus hier!


----------



## wilbur.walsh (13. Juli 2018)

Schau ma mal, laut DHL soll das Bike morgen pünktlich zu meinem Geburtstag zugestellt werden.


----------



## Airwavesesser (18. Juli 2018)

So heute morgen um 8Uhr das Jeffsy Al Comp 27 bestellt. Wäre cool wenn so schnell wie bei Tier geht. Bin gespannt.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (18. Juli 2018)

Also bei mir gabs leider Verspätung, hab das Bike erst gestern erhalten. 
Also von Bestellung weg genau 7 Tage.


----------



## Airwavesesser (19. Juli 2018)

Also das Rad wird wohl erst am Montag an DHL übergeben - schade.


----------



## Suffke (19. Juli 2018)

Heute nach laaaaaaangem überlegen endlich das Capra 27AL bestellt. Lieferbar ab 01.08. steht auf der Internetseite und auch in meiner Bestellbestätigung. Bin schon ganz hibbelig. Würde genau in meinen Urlaub passen.


----------



## Airwavesesser (19. Juli 2018)

So, heute Abend wurde der Bestellvorgang auf komplett abgeschlossen geändert. Mir wurde auch geschrieben, dass wahrscheinlich DHL am Montag kommt. Finde es ehrlich gesagt schon zäh alleine 2 Tage zu brauchen um die Bestellung abzuwickeln. Ist ja noch nicht mal abgeschickt. Naja, ist halt kein großer Konzern. Also schon nachvollziehbar.


----------



## fubbelz (20. Juli 2018)

Hallo Leute! Ich habe auch von einem interessanten Bestellverlauf zu berichten, der mich mittlerweile wirklich sehr sauer macht! Am 6. Juli, also genau heute vor zwei Wochen habe ich ein Capra 27 AL Comp bestellt. Bereits am folgenden Montag Vormittag habe ich die Auftragsbestätigung und die erste DHL Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen. Am folgenden Mittwoch wurde der Status dann auf „im Start-Paketzentrum Nohra bearbeitet“ und mit voraussichtlicher Zustellung am Samstag den 11.07. markiert. Bis dahin alles kein Problem für mich... Dennoch habe ich bis heute keine Lieferung erhalten und auch dem Sendungsstatus hat sich nicht verändert. Letzten Montag habe ich daraufhin YT verständigt, die sich auch mit einer Beschwerde bei DHL um den Fall gekümmert haben. Laut YT sollte ich die nächsten zwei Tage abwarten... Bis zum vergangenen Mittwoch natürlich immer noch kein Capra in Sichtweite und auch am Status hat sich nichts geändert. Also wieder mit YT gesprochen, wo mir gesagt wurde, dass ich noch bis Ende der Woche also heute abwarten soll. Naja, immerhin wurde mir vorgeschlagen ein Ersatzbike zu bekommen, da YT heute vermutlich eine Nachforschung einleiten wird. Da ich in der nächsten Woche in Nürnberg bin werde ich aber darauf bestehen ein mögliches Ersatzbike persönlich abzuholen, da ein erneuter Versand mit DHL ziemlich dämlich wäre... Mal schauen, ob das ausnahmsweise funktioniert. Es ist schon eine echte Sauerrei, was DHL hier abzieht und dass man im Grunde machtlos ist. Ein einziges Trauerspiel... Als kleiner Tipp: Spart euch in solchen Fällen den DHL support zu kontaktieren. Dort kann oder will euch niemand helfen. Allen die ihre Ziege schon bekommen haben, wünsche ich auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit! Für mich war es wohl das erste und letzte YT Bike... falls es überhaupt jemals ankommt


----------



## h4t3 (20. Juli 2018)

fubbelz schrieb:


> Hallo Leute! Ich habe auch von einem interessanten Bestellverlauf zu berichten, der mich mittlerweile wirklich sehr sauer macht! Am 6. Juli, also genau heute vor zwei Wochen habe ich ein Capra 27 AL Comp bestellt. Bereits am folgenden Montag Vormittag habe ich die Auftragsbestätigung und die erste DHL Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen. Am folgenden Mittwoch wurde der Status dann auf „im Start-Paketzentrum Nohra bearbeitet“ und mit voraussichtlicher Zustellung am Samstag den 11.07. markiert. Bis dahin alles kein Problem für mich... Dennoch habe ich bis heute keine Lieferung erhalten und auch dem Sendungsstatus hat sich nicht verändert. Letzten Montag habe ich daraufhin YT verständigt, die sich auch mit einer Beschwerde bei DHL um den Fall gekümmert haben. Laut YT sollte ich die nächsten zwei Tage abwarten... Bis zum vergangenen Mittwoch natürlich immer noch kein Capra in Sichtweite und auch am Status hat sich nichts geändert. Also wieder mit YT gesprochen, wo mir gesagt wurde, dass ich noch bis Ende der Woche also heute abwarten soll. Naja, immerhin wurde mir vorgeschlagen ein Ersatzbike zu bekommen, da YT heute vermutlich eine Nachforschung einleiten wird. Da ich in der nächsten Woche in Nürnberg bin werde ich aber darauf bestehen ein mögliches Ersatzbike persönlich abzuholen, da ein erneuter Versand mit DHL ziemlich dämlich wäre... Mal schauen, ob das ausnahmsweise funktioniert. Es ist schon eine echte Sauerrei, was DHL hier abzieht und dass man im Grunde machtlos ist. Ein einziges Trauerspiel... Als kleiner Tipp: Spart euch in solchen Fällen den DHL support zu kontaktieren. Dort kann oder will euch niemand helfen. Allen die ihre Ziege schon bekommen haben, wünsche ich auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit! Für mich war es wohl das erste und letzte YT Bike... falls es überhaupt jemals ankommt



Zwischen Nürnberg und Erfurt liegen aber noch einige Kilometer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fubbelz (20. Juli 2018)

h4t3 schrieb:


> Zwischen Nürnberg und Erfurt liegen aber noch einige Kilometer!



Versenden die nicht aus Forchheim?


----------



## h4t3 (20. Juli 2018)

fubbelz schrieb:


> Versenden die nicht aus Forchheim?


Ne leider nicht, die Bikes werden von einem Subunternehmen in Erfurt zusammen gebaut und versendet! Die Möglichkeit die Bikes abzuholen ist zu 100% ausgeschlossen. Hab es auch durch, aber YT kann nix dafür was DHL sich so leistet.


----------



## fubbelz (20. Juli 2018)

h4t3 schrieb:


> Ne leider nicht, die Bikes werden von einem Subunternehmen in Erfurt zusammen gebaut und versendet! Die Möglichkeit die Bikes abzuholen ist zu 100% ausgeschlossen. Hab es auch durch, aber YT kann nix dafür was DHL sich so leistet.



Na gut, dann hat sich das ja auch erledigt... Sicher kann YT nix dafür aber allein hier im Thread sieht man ja, was teilweise mit den Sendungen passiert. Vielleicht sollte YT mal über einen Wechsel des Versandpartners nachdenken... Das wäre auch alles halb so wild, wenn ich das Bike nicht dringend benötigen würde. Auf Grund der Refinanzierung des Capras musste ich nämlich mein altes Canyon so schnell wie möglich verkaufen. Und nun bin ich seit einer Woche „Radlos“


----------



## h4t3 (20. Juli 2018)

fubbelz schrieb:


> Na gut, dann hat sich das ja auch erledigt... Sicher kann YT nix dafür aber allein hier im Thread sieht man ja, was teilweise mit den Sendungen passiert. Vielleicht sollte YT mal über einen Wechsel des Versandpartners nachdenken... Das wäre auch alles halb so wild, wenn ich das Bike nicht dringend benötigen würde. Auf Grund der Refinanzierung des Capras musste ich nämlich mein altes Canyon so schnell wie möglich verkaufen. Und nun bin ich seit einer Woche „Radlos“


Ja DHL sind nicht die besten, aber sind die anderen besser!? Desweiteren muß man sehen das hier sich nur ein Bruchteil auskotzt von dem was YT an Absatz hat im Jahr. Ich wünsche dir viel Glück mit ende gut alles gut


----------



## fubbelz (20. Juli 2018)

h4t3 schrieb:


> Ja DHL sind nicht die besten, aber sind die anderen besser!? Desweiteren muß man sehen das hier sich nur ein Bruchteil auskotzt von dem was YT an Absatz hat im Jahr. Ich wünsche dir viel Glück mit ende gut alles gut



Mit FedEx und UPS habe ich nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Da waren die Bikes innerhalb weniger Tage da. 

Ich habe gerade die Antwort vom YT Service bekommen, dass ein Nachforschungsauftrag an DHL übermittelt wurde. DHL hat nun 2 Wochen!!! Zeit diesem nachzugehen. Erst danach würde ein Ersatzbike für mich losgeschickt. Das ist absolut kein Kundenservice! Meine Empfehlung: Auch wenn YT sehr gute Bikes baut überlegt euch zwei mal ob ihr dort bestellt. Es ist sicher auch kein Einzelfall, dass so etwas passiert und es ist auch klar das YT hier am wenigsten Schuld hat und DHL der Böse ist. Dennoch sollte YT in solchen Fällen mit viel besserem Service daher kommen! Definitv die erste und letzte Bestellung bei YT!


----------



## Meloderso (21. Juli 2018)

Hallöchen  
Mein 27 Capra CF Pro Race liegt jetzt seit gestern im Paketzentrum Nohra...angeblich hätte es heute dann schon ankommen sollen, aber ihr habt mich leider schon ausreichend darauf vorbereitet, dass das vor Ende nächster Woche wahrscheinlich eh nichts wird.
Naja, das Bike hätte sowieso erst Oktober lieferbar sein sollen, jetzt kommt es schon so viel früher, da habe ich mich wohl nicht zu beschweren, auch wenn es das warten natürlich nicht leichter macht


----------



## Airwavesesser (24. Juli 2018)

Mein Bike wurde gestern bei YT abgeholt und soll morgen wohl schon ankommen


----------



## Meloderso (24. Juli 2018)

Heute bekam ich ein "Paket kommt zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt."
Ja... Dass es am Samstag nicht kam, ist mir auch schon aufgefallen 
Angeblich soll heute das Bike ankommen, ist auch schon im Ziel Paketzentrum und dort geht es eigentlich innerhalb eines Tages immer zu mir.
Der DHL Bote beliefert mich hier schon seit über 4 Jahren, immer der gleiche, von ihm weiß ich auch, dass die nachmittags Tour die großen Pakete enthält... Aber gehört dazu dann auch das Sperrgut oder "nur" große Pakete ?


----------



## dia-mandt (24. Juli 2018)

Was ist eigentlich, wenn man feststellt, dass das Bike doch zu klein/gros ist? Kann man es dann problemlos umtauschen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank70 (24. Juli 2018)

ja, steht so auf der webseite


----------



## Meloderso (25. Juli 2018)

Das Bike ist da
20. Ging es in den Versand, gerade kam es die Türe rein!


----------



## Suffke (25. Juli 2018)

Meine Ziege soll morgen kommen. Wird grad zur Zustellbasis transportiert. Man bin ich hibbelig.........


----------



## fubbelz (25. Juli 2018)

Meine Ziege wurde heute überraschend zugestellt. Die Freude beim auspacken, zusammenbauen und die anschließende Testfahrt konnte den ganzen Ärger etwas dämpfen, aber der DHL Bote hat das Fass nochmal zum überlaufen gebracht: Er entschuldigte sich, dass die Sendung sich über zwei Wochen nicht bewegt hat. Laut seinen Aussagen war es schon lange im Zielpaketzentrum aber die Fahrer, die sonst diese Route fahren konnten es nicht mitnehmen, weil es ja so heiß ist momentan und das Paket so groß und sperrig ist. Er hätte sich dann heute mal dazu entschlossen es mal mitzunehmen, weil er ja noch etwas jünger ist. Da ist mir fast der Kragen geplatzt... Immerhin hat er sich entschuldigt. Alle die noch auf ihrer Ziehe warten: Freut euch drauf, das Bike ist der Hammer!!


----------



## Fluhbike (2. August 2018)

Pozo schrieb:


> 10% auf alle Modelle.. wer warten will/kann


 Bitte wie was? Wann gibts rabatte? Hsb auch den finger am abzug


----------



## simvn (3. August 2018)

Aufgrund meiner Erfahrungen mit YT kann ich nur jedem davon abraten:

Rad bestellt, hatte 2-3 Dinge zubemängel, die YT nicht fixen wollte. Über 1h vergebens in der Warteschleife gehangen. Nur Per Mail Antworten bekommen. Rad zurückgeschickt. Ich warte mittlerweile 14 Tage auf mein Geld. Antworten über den Status erhalte ich nur per Mail und mit kaum Informationen. Es geht hier um über 2000€.

Aufgrund dieser Erfahrung, würde ich auf keinen Fall mir noch einmal ein Rad dort kaufen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frank70 (4. August 2018)

Welche dinge waren zu bemängeln ?


----------



## Dodger79 (6. August 2018)

Moin! Wie lange hat das bei euch so gedauert, bis nach der Trackingnummer und "Auftragsdaten wurden elektronisch übermittelt, nächster Schritt Transport zum Paketzentrum" auch tatsächlich was passiert ist (also z.B. tatsächlich der Transport zum Start-Paketzentrum...)? Seit Freitag herrscht Stillstand und ich habe diese Woche frei...


----------



## Blacksheep87 (6. August 2018)

es war Wochenende?!?! Da passiert in der Regel nichts...


----------



## Dodger79 (6. August 2018)

Von Freitag Mittag bis Montag Feierabend passiert in vielen Betrieben was ;-) Sollte auch nur eine Frage nach Erfahrungswerten sein, sorry falls sich dadurch jemand angegriffen fühlt...


----------



## sgclimber (6. August 2018)

So 2-4 Werktage...


----------



## Blacksheep87 (6. August 2018)

Nö angegrfiffen natürlich nicht, aber ungeduld und so 

Freitag wird mal das Etikett gedruckt, je nach Menge wirds abgeholt oder nicht, Montag kann, muss aber nicht wies scheint.

Ich verstehs sowieso nicht, warum kommt DHL nur 2-3x die Woche? Und Sperrgut kann nicht der Grund sein, in unserer Firma kommt DPD, GLS, was auch immer jeden Tag und es ist egal was für Pakete es sind, ob 2m lang, 31,5kg oder sonst was, es wird jeden Tag abgeholt und es kostet jedes Paket gleich viel. Auch wenn nur 1 Paket da ist wirds abgeholt, oder auch 20 vollkommen egal.
Auch die Spedition kommt jeden Tag.

Entweder ist das bei euch in DE so anders oder YT hat schlecht verhandelt...


----------



## Dodger79 (6. August 2018)

Ich kenne es halt aus der eigenen Firma auch so, dass alles, was bis mittags angemeldet wird, am gleichen Tag abgeholt wird unabhängig von Größe/Gewicht.

Und klar, Ungeduld ist auch ein (großer) Faktor, aber ich will auch einfach sichergehen, dass "da unten" die weiteren Schritte nicht einfach nicht gescannt werden und plötzlich steht das Bike vor der Tür. Wie gesagt habe ich diese Woche frei und das Wetter ist bombe, da könnte man auch schön wegfahren.


----------



## Benni991 (7. August 2018)

Hallo!
Capra al comp bestellt am 29.07 mit Lieferung nach Italien
02.08 Sendungsnummer von Dhl erhalten
06.08 Wurde das Paket vun Dhl abgeholt
07.08  Auf dem Weg ins Zielland
Kanns kaum erwarten........Hoffe dass es morgen da ist


----------



## Benni991 (12. August 2018)

Angekommen am 09.08
Fährt sich super! Bin dann auch mal raus


----------



## Chrisman13 (12. August 2018)

Hallo Leute.

Bei mir hat sich vor Kurzem das Bedürfnis entwickelt meine 20 Jahre alte ungefederte Möhre mit 3x8 Gängen und Hörnern am Lenker durch ein Fully abzulösen.

Nach einer online Recherche und dem Besuch verschiedenster Shops und Probefahrt verschiedener Marken und Modelle war ich dann erstmal komplett verunsichert. Am Donnerstagabend dann mal bei YT geschnüffelt und zunächst das Capra Comp im Blick gehabt. Einen Tag später aufs Jeffsy umgeschwenkt und gestern habe ich mein Jeffsy 27 AL geordert!!

...wird bestimmt geil! 

Grüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Emgen_1908 (13. August 2018)

Juhu Auftragsbestätigung ist gekommen jetzt heisst es nur noch abwarten bis es los geht und hoffentlich dhl keine fachsen macht wie hier in manchen Fällen


----------



## Chrisman13 (13. August 2018)

Dito.
Bei mir ist heute (also am auf die Bestellung folgenden Werktag) auch die Auftragsbestätigung gekommen und habe daraufhin direkt überwiesen. "Take my money!!"


----------



## Emgen_1908 (13. August 2018)

Chrisman13 schrieb:


> Dito.
> Bei mir ist heute (also am auf die Bestellung folgenden Werktag) auch die Auftragsbestätigung gekommen und habe daraufhin direkt überwiesen. "Take my money!!"



Bei mir ging das geld freitag direkt ein da es über finanzierung läuft


----------



## Emgen_1908 (13. August 2018)

Dauert dann doch länger bis es in den Versand geht wegen der Finanzierung da kann es bis zu 2 wochen dauern weil die Bank wohl fast wie dhl ist


----------



## Trialbiker82 (15. August 2018)

Hey!!
Heute den 15.8.2018 das Jeffsy 27 Al in M bestellt und mit entsetzen festgestellt da ist heut Feiertag

Wie lang dauert es in der Regel bei sofort lieferbar und via PayPal?

Gruß aus dem Harz


----------



## TiCiLA (15. August 2018)

Emgen_1908 schrieb:


> Dauert dann doch länger bis es in den Versand geht wegen der Finanzierung da kann es bis zu 2 wochen dauern weil die Bank wohl fast wie dhl ist



Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hatte die Finanzierung komplett online fertig gemacht und insgesamt von Bestellung bis Anlieferung sind bei mir 8 Tage vergangen. Mittwoch bestellt, Donnerstag in der darauf folgenden Woche wurde geliefert


----------



## Emgen_1908 (15. August 2018)

TiCiLA schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht bestätigen. Hatte die Finanzierung komplett online fertig gemacht und insgesamt von Bestellung bis Anlieferung sind bei mir 8 Tage vergangen. Mittwoch bestellt, Donnerstag in der darauf folgenden Woche wurde geliefert




Bei mir wird das jetzt erst über prüft also Papiere sind auf den weg dort hin aber kurz nach Bestellung gab es grünes Licht weiss du ob das schin sicher ist oder immer nich unsicher


----------



## TiCiLA (15. August 2018)

Das kann ich dir nicht wirklich sagen. Aber wenn du schon die vorabprüfung bestanden hast und die Unterlagen dazu in Ordnung sind, also zu deinen Angaben passen,  wird da denke ich auch nix abgelehnt. 

Aber wie schon geschrieben habe ich den papierlosen weg genutzt und das hat 1 Arbeitstag gedauert.


----------



## NT-Alex (15. August 2018)

Seit Montag liegt mein Jeffsy Al Comp nun in Nohra und gestern war der Liefertermin. Bis jetzt hat sich nichts am Status verändert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisman13 (16. August 2018)

Lt. DHL wird mein Bike morgen bei mir angeliefert.
Das wäre dann weniger als eine Woche seit Bestellung letzten Samstag mit sogar noch einem Feiertag dazwischen...


----------



## Trialbiker82 (16. August 2018)

Auftragsbestätigung so eben erhalten


----------



## NT-Alex (16. August 2018)

Heute ist es gekommen 

-Bestellt am 9.8. 
-Angegebener Liefertermin 14.8.
-Nach 2 Tagen Liegezeit in Nohra wurde es am 16.8. zugestellt


----------



## Fluhbike (17. August 2018)

Juhuuu meins kommt dienstag. Für alle schweizer; hab jetzt auf die 3000 euro (mit pedale etc) fürs al comp nochmals 335 fr import bezahlt.

Cheerio


----------



## frank70 (17. August 2018)

Dafür keine mwst ?


----------



## Fluhbike (17. August 2018)

frank70 schrieb:


> Dafür keine mwst ?


Ja. Also keine deutsche. Die schweizer mwst ist in den 330 drin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chrisman13 (20. August 2018)

Mein Jeffsy ist heute angekommen.

11.08. - Bestellung
Im Start- und Ziel-Paketzentrum hat das Rad jeweils einen Tag mehr als auf der DHL-Tracking-Seite angegeben verbracht.
20.08. - Anlieferung durch DHL


----------



## Trialbiker82 (21. August 2018)

Dieser Moment wenn der Postbote klingelt





Am 15.8. bestellt heut am 21.08.
gekommen.

Und nun sitz im Auto Richtung Spätschicht


----------



## S.Tschuschke (22. August 2018)

Hab mir soeben auch ein Jeffsy AL Comp in 27 bestellt. Mal sehen wann es kommt.


----------



## Pyras (22. August 2018)

Ich nehme mal Platz und warte auf mein Capra AL Comp 29


----------



## dia-mandt (22. August 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Hab mir soeben auch ein Jeffsy AL Comp in 27 bestellt. Mal sehen wann es kommt.



Hehe....man kennt sich noch ausm Canyon Forum.
Gestern hab ich ich auch bei den Jungs bestellt.
Capra cf29 in grey.
Wird dann wohl mein Spectral 27,5 ersetzen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. August 2018)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Hehe....man kennt sich noch ausm Canyon Forum.
> Gestern hab ich ich auch bei den Jungs bestellt.
> Capra cf29 in grey.
> Wird dann wohl mein Spectral 27,5 ersetzen.



Ja, hab mich dann doch mal für ein YT entschieden. Mal sehen wie es wird 
Mein BigBike ist aktuell weiterhin ein Canyon.


----------



## dia-mandt (23. August 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ja, hab mich dann doch mal für ein YT entschieden. Mal sehen wie es wird
> Mein BigBike ist aktuell weiterhin ein Canyon.



Ich bin auch mal gespannt.
Die Lieferzeiten sind schon mal viel besser als bei canyon 
Im Keller hab ich noch ein demo stehen, dass aber quasi nie bewegt wird.
Wenn das Jeffsy so gut geht wie das Spectral, dann wirst du damit bestimmt 90% fahren gehen.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. August 2018)

Bin gespannt, noch steht die Bestellung "in Bearbeitung". Mal sehen wie schnell das geht.


----------



## dia-mandt (23. August 2018)

Bei mir ist sie schon als abgeschlossen markiert und ein dhl code ist auch schon hinterlegt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (23. August 2018)

Du hast es gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reigam (24. August 2018)

Ich setze mich dazu und warte nun auf mein Jeffsy 27 AL in L


----------



## sand0kan (24. August 2018)

Hab das capra 29 pro race bestellt. Das Jeffsy 27,5 pro race das ich jetzt fahre geht raus.


----------



## dia-mandt (24. August 2018)

Laut dhl kommt mein bike morgen schon an. Das wäre seeehr schnell.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (25. August 2018)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Laut dhl kommt mein bike morgen schon an. Das wäre seeehr schnell.



Schreib mal wie es ist. Und Bilder.


----------



## dia-mandt (25. August 2018)

Ist eben angekommen. Steht aktuell im Keller.
Kind muss in den Mittagsschlaf


----------



## dia-mandt (26. August 2018)

Bin eben mal ne Runde auf der Straße gerollt.
Paar Bunnyhops gezogen etc. Fährt sich so schon mal sehr gut.
Hätte auch nich länger sein dürfen.
Hat schon nen langen Radstand. Bemerkt man beim manual stark.
Baue nachher mal alles um und dann kommt ein Foto.
Bei Größe L out of the box 14,75 kg.
Ist deutlich über der Angabe, wenn man bedenkt, dass man knapp 200-300gr. je weiterer Rahmengröße rechnet. 
Tubeless ventile waren nicht dabei. Sehr traurig.


----------



## cxfahrer (26. August 2018)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> ...
> Bei Größe L out of the box 14,75 kg.
> Ist deutlich über der Angabe, wenn man bedenkt, dass man knapp 200-300gr. je weiterer Rahmengröße rechnet...



Auf meiner AB für das XXL AL29 (in M 14,4kg lt. YT) steht "15,26kg" - sind deine 14,75kg von dir gewogen oder das was auf der AB stand?


----------



## dia-mandt (26. August 2018)

Von mir gewogen.
Auf dem Lieferschein stehen 14,45kg und laut homepage 13,9 aber das dann ja in M


----------



## sgclimber (26. August 2018)

Also mein 29 CF Pro in L hat 14,3kg gewogen, ist auch über der YT Angabe, aber noch ganz ok. Bei meinem Rad waren übrigens die Ventile dabei... wär mir aber auch egal gewesen wenn nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (26. August 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

Mein Tues wurde letzten Montag "verschickt".
Seit Mittwoch ist es im Start-Paketzentrum und nix geht mehr weiter.
Vor nem halben Jahr bei meinem Jeffsy war es 2 Tage, das ging ja noch. 
Irgendwie nervt DHL ziemlich.

Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie lange das zur Zeit dauert, bis da mal was weiter geht?


Gruß Klopppi


----------



## dia-mandt (26. August 2018)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Also mein 29 CF Pro in L hat 14,3kg gewogen, ist auch über der YT Angabe, aber noch ganz ok. Bei meinem Rad waren übrigens die Ventile dabei... wär mir aber auch egal gewesen wenn nicht...



Wenn du sie nicht brauchst, kannst du sie mir gerne schicken


----------



## sgclimber (26. August 2018)

dia-mandt schrieb:


> Wenn du sie nicht brauchst, kannst du sie mir gerne schicken



Hab ich für ein anderes Rad benutzt... Das Capra lass ich aber auf Schläuchen. Je nach Einsatz wechsel ich immer mal die Reifen, und das ist mir mit Tubeless zu aufwendig.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (27. August 2018)

So, hab nun die Rechnung erhalten, Mal sehen was es versendet wird.

Tracking Nunmer hab ich schon mal erhalten.


----------



## Reigam (28. August 2018)

Gestern Nachmittag hab ich die Rechnung erhalten, es wird morgen versendet. Vielleicht kommt es mit etwas Glück bis zum Wochenende an?!

Die Vorfreude steigt.


----------



## sgclimber (28. August 2018)

Rechne mal eher mit nächster Woche... In der Regel dauert es jetzt ein paar Tage eh überhaupt was passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reigam (28. August 2018)

Die Befürchtung hab ich leider auch. Aber ich will ja auch nicht gleich den Teufel an die Wand malen, die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.
Wobei meine Erfahrungen mit DHL bisher positiv waren. Allerdings war bisher auch kein Sperrgut dabei.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (28. August 2018)

Die Frage ist auch wann YT das Bike an DHL übergibt. Die Sendungsdaten wurden Gestern bereits an DHL gegeben, warum das Bike nicht auch direkt abgeholt/abgegeben wurde weiß ich nicht. Mal sehen ob es heute raus geht. Bestellung steht jedoch noch in Bearbeitung.


----------



## dia-mandt (28. August 2018)

Bei mir hat alles zusammen, also von der Bestellung bis zum Bike an der Tür, genau 5 Tage gedauert. Keine Ahnung wie das so schnell ging.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. August 2018)

Wahrscheinlich werden die Bikes immer nur Mittwochs bei denen abgeholt. Je nachdem wie du bestellst passt es dann. Warum sollten die sonst montags ne Trackingnummer erstellen und das Bike ist Dienstags noch nicht auf dem Weg...


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (29. August 2018)

Also meine Räder waren bislang immer erst Mittwoch im Startpaket Zentrum (Wochenende bestellt, Montag Rechnung).
Ich glaube auch, dass sie nur Mittwochs versendet werden.
Habe das Rad dann gestern erhalten.
Sprich: 5 Werktage. Dies entsprecht auch der Info aus dem Support bei YT.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. August 2018)

Ich bin mal gespannt. Seit Montag ist die Trackingnummer verfügbar, bisher aber noch nicht an DHL übergeben. Mal sehen ob es heute versendet wird. 

Aussage YT: Mein Bike wird Mitte der Woche versendet. Das würde zur Vermutung des einmaligen Versands pro Woche passen. Könnte man den Kunden aber auch sagen...


----------



## cane (29. August 2018)

Habe gerade ein Jeffsy bekommen, nach vier Canyons mein fünftes Bike vom "Versender".

Bei allen fünf Bikes wurden sämtliche Termine eingehalten, wenn man sich die mehreren hundert Millionen Umsatz der Versender mal in Fahrräder runterechnet wird schnell klar das nur ein Bruchteil der Kunden "auf Räder warten müssen".

Was das Jeffsy angeht:
Mittwoch, 22.08 Bestellung am Nachmittag.
Donnerstag, 23.08 Bestätigung Zahlungseingang (09:00 Uhr), Auftragsbestätigung (10:00 Uhr), Rechnung (14:00 Uhr).
Montag, 27.08 Abholung seitens DHL.
Mittwoch, 29.08 Zustellung.

--> Von Bestellung bis Zustellung sind fünf Werktage vergangen, wenn man den Samstag mitzählt.

--> Top Service.

mfg
cane


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. August 2018)

Klingt doch gut! Dann frag ich mich nur warum meins Montag noch nicht mit abgeholt wurde


----------



## cane (29. August 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Klingt doch gut! Dann frag ich mich nur warum meins Montag noch nicht mit abgeholt wurde



Irgendwann ist der LKW voll. Wenn Du nuir kurz nach mir bestellt hast bist Dui bestimmt bei der nächsten Abholung dabei.

Good luck,
cane


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. August 2018)

Ja hab auch am 22.08. nachmittags bestellt. Mal sehen ob sich heute etwas tut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pyras (29. August 2018)

Bei mir war auch Zahlungsbestätigung am 23. und bisher hat sich nix mehr getan. 
Naja wird schon noch kommen, vor dem Wochenende wäre schön.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. August 2018)

Ja, wenn es Freitag da wäre, wäre das schon nicht verkehrt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (29. August 2018)

So, Paket ist laut DHL im Startpaketzentrum angekommen. Mal sehen ob es wirklich morgen ankommt.


----------



## Reigam (29. August 2018)

Hier der gleiche Stand. Bin gespannt.


----------



## sgclimber (29. August 2018)

Na dann viel Glück!


----------



## dia-mandt (29. August 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> So, Paket ist laut DHL im Startpaketzentrum angekommen. Mal sehen ob es wirklich morgen ankommt.


Ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. August 2018)

Ist noch im Startpaketzentrum. Hoffe wird dann Morgen was.


----------



## cane (30. August 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ist noch im Startpaketzentrum. Hoffe wird dann Morgen was.



Ist halt Sperrgut, warte einfach ab, wird in den nächsten 1-7 Tagen kommen.

mfg
cane


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. August 2018)

1 bis 7 Tage ist gut  Mal sehen was sich heute tut. Vielleicht hab ich ja Glück und es kommt morgen bei mir an. Das wäre super.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reigam (30. August 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Ist noch im Startpaketzentrum. Hoffe wird dann Morgen was.


Meins steht auch noch im Startpaketzentrum. Meins muss in Richtung Bodensee.
Samstag wäre ja auch vollkommen i.O.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (30. August 2018)

Bis jetzt keine Änderung.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. August 2018)

Auch heute noch keine Änderung. Eigentlich echt erbärmlich für so einen PaketDIENSTLEISTER. Sperrfracht hin oder her, kostet ja auch mehr. Naja, die Branche ist eh ein Fall für sich...


----------



## Pyras (31. August 2018)

Bei mir tut sich seitens YT nix. Trotz der Meldung: auf Lager


----------



## dia-mandt (31. August 2018)

War doch bei Canyon damals auch so, dass die Bikes ewig im Startpaketzentrum festgehangen haben. Frage mich auch, welchen Grund das hat.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. August 2018)

Das Problem bei Sperrgut ist das manuelle Handling im Paketzentrum. Die laufen nicht automatisch durch. Trotzdem sollte das nicht so lange dauern...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reigam (31. August 2018)

Meines ist im Zustellfahrzeug. Kommt wohl heute zwischen jetzt und 17 Uhr.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (31. August 2018)

Du hast es gut!


----------



## Blacksheep87 (31. August 2018)

Die eben ein Jeffsy bestellt haben tun mir leid, jetzt gibts 25% Rabatt


----------



## Reigam (31. August 2018)

Danke!
Es ist da! Mal abgesehen davon, dass es auf dem Kopf geliefert wurde, scheint soweit alles i.O.
Das Bike ist aber so gut verpackt gewesen, da konnte sich glücklicherweise nichts bewegen, bzw. im Karton umherfliegen.
Die nette Dame hatte sich auch direkt entschuldigt. 

Jetzt gehts mal in Ruhe ans aufbauen


----------



## 301Shift (31. August 2018)

Hab gerade ein Jeffsy 27 cf pro Race bestellt.
Hab schon am Montag überlegt 10% usw.
Und jetzt 25% richtig geil.
Jemand Erfahrung wie lange es nach Österreich dauert?


----------



## herbert2010 (31. August 2018)

301Shift schrieb:


> Hab gerade ein Jeffsy 27 cf pro Race bestellt.
> Hab schon am Montag überlegt 10% usw.
> Und jetzt 25% richtig geil.
> Jemand Erfahrung wie lange es nach Österreich dauert?


Ein freund von mir hat am 23.8 die versand nr bekommen und am 29.8 wurde es zugestellt


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. September 2018)

Meins ist nun im Zielpaketzentrum. Denke es könnte heute kommen.


----------



## cane (1. September 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Die eben ein Jeffsy bestellt haben tun mir leid, jetzt gibts 25% Rabatt



Für diejenigen die in der Rücksendefrist von 14 Tagen sind wird YT denke ich aus , zumindest auf Nachfrage, auch den alten Preis anbieten.

Und alle anderen brauchen sich auch nicht ärgern, das Bike ist auch ohne Rabatt jeden Euro wert, das muss man sportlich sehen 

mfg
cane


----------



## Reigam (1. September 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Meins ist nun im Zielpaketzentrum. Denke es könnte heute kommen.


Super, freut mich für dich!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. September 2018)

Mitlerweile auch in Zustellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dia-mandt (1. September 2018)

Geilomat. Dann wird es ein geiles Wochenende!


----------



## 301Shift (1. September 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Mitlerweile auch in Zustellung


Cool viel Spaß.
Bitte Fotos


----------



## dia-mandt (1. September 2018)

S.Tschuschke schrieb:


> Mitlerweile auch in Zustellung


Frag mal bei YT nach, ob du den Rabatt nachträglich bekommst. 
Sonst schick es zurück und bestell mit Rabatt. Sind ja mal eben 600€ weniger!


----------



## S.Tschuschke (1. September 2018)

Hab denen gestern geschrieben. Mal sehen was die sagen.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (1. September 2018)

Wenn sies wie Amazon handhaben wirst es zurückschicken müssen...


----------



## Norman11 (3. September 2018)

Hatte ich letztes Jahr auch, dass ich das Capra bestellt hatte, und ein paar Tage danach der Preis gesenkt wurde. 
Haben anstandslos die Differenz überwiesen, ohne betteln oder dass ich eine Rücksendung angedroht hätte.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. September 2018)

Bei mir haben sie das auch angeboten. Hab meine Bankverbindung wie gefordert abgegeben. Mal sehen wie schnell die überweisen. Finde ich echt gut!


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. September 2018)

Habe ein Capra 29 CF Pro Race bestellt, mit erwartetem Liefertermin Oktober...
...und nun ist's jetzt schon versandbereit! 

Weihnachten und Geburtstag an einem Tag...


----------



## S.Tschuschke (4. September 2018)

Cool!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cxfahrer (4. September 2018)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Habe ein Capra 29 CF Pro Race bestellt, mit erwartetem Liefertermin Oktober...
> ...und nun ist's jetzt schon versandbereit!
> 
> Weihnachten und Geburtstag an einem Tag...


Ja mein AL auch 3 Wochen eher. Nur bin ich grad im Urlaub noch mit altem Bike ...das kann ich jetzt beruhigt komplett zermüllern


----------



## SportyBen (4. September 2018)

Konnte dem Sale nicht widerstehen und habe ein Jeffsy 29 CF geordert. 
Hoffe, der ethirteen Kram taugt was und der Aufpreis zum AL Comp hat sich gelohnt.
Eigentlich ist es verfügbar, aber da ich in Urlaub fahre, lass ich die Auslieferung extra etwas verzögern.


----------



## sand0kan (4. September 2018)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Habe ein Capra 29 CF Pro Race bestellt, mit erwartetem Liefertermin Oktober...
> ...und nun ist's jetzt schon versandbereit!
> 
> Weihnachten und Geburtstag an einem Tag...



kannst du bitte bescheid sagen ob der grip 2 fox 36 drin ist?


----------



## FloImSchnee (4. September 2018)

Fürchte nein, stünde dann wohl auf der Homepage.


----------



## timtim (4. September 2018)

Glückwunsch Leute , CF pro race 29 wäre übrigens auch meine Wahl gewesen, aber die kleine Schwester macht es auch bei mir.
Fox 36 ohne grip2 , sicher problematisch  ?


----------



## wilbur.walsh (5. September 2018)

So bin jetzt wieder hier, 2 Monate nach dem tues.  Diesesmal ists a jeffsy 29 cf pro.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sand0kan (5. September 2018)

timtim schrieb:


> Fox 36 ohne grip2 , sicher problematisch  ?


nee aber wurde schon sein. letztem jahr kamm auf die jeffsy die in oktober geliefert wurden auch ein dpx2 statt float x.


----------



## cane (5. September 2018)

Den Service am Kunden seitens YT muss ich an dieser Stelle wirklich mal loben:

1) Bestellungen werden innerhalb weniger Werktage geliefert.
2) Bei online schalten einer Rabatt Aktion wird diese rückwirkend ohne jede Diskussion auch auf bereits verschickte Räder innerhalb der Rückgabefrist angewendet, mein Dankeschön diesbezüglich wurde mit "nicht dafür" beantwortet.

Nach fünf Canyons (mit denen ich auch sehr zufrieden bin) ist das was den service angeht nochmal eine deutliche Steigerung.

mfg
cane


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. September 2018)

Punkt 2 kann ich nur bestätigen!


----------



## SportyBen (5. September 2018)

Ist das Gewicht in der Auftragsbestätigung das korrekte Gewicht des Rades in der jeweiligen Größe?
Konkret 13,5 kg Jeffsy 29 CF in XL.
Wäre interessant was dann AL Comp in XL wiegt.


----------



## S.Tschuschke (5. September 2018)

Mein AL Comp in XL hat 13,9 Kilo in der Auftragsbestätigung stehen gehabt.

Ich hab es mit Pedalen gewogen, irgendwas zwischen 14,5 und 15 Kilo. Aber meine Waage ist nicht der Bringer...


----------



## sgclimber (5. September 2018)

Also bei mir hat das Gewicht aus der AB nicht überein gestimmt. Das sind sicher irgendwelche "Standard" Werte...


----------



## TiCiLA (5. September 2018)

Bei meinem Jeffsy 27 CF Pro stand in der Auftragsbestätigung 12,95 kg, Out of the Box hatte ich 12,8 kg  gewogen. Da fällt mir ein das ich das Bike mit der tubelessumrüstung und Pedale nochmal wiegen wollte.


----------



## sand0kan (5. September 2018)

AUf meiner Bestatigung steht 25,83 kg. Hoffe nicht das das Rat so schwer ist


----------



## ichbindersven (5. September 2018)

So, ein jeffsy cf pro 29er in L bestellt, ich freue mich riesig und hoffe L war die richtige  Entscheidung. Genau zwischen zwei Größen liegen ist echt Mist


----------



## AndiST (5. September 2018)

Bei den Preisen aktuell konnte ich auch nicht widerstehen. Wie lange muss man im Schnitt warten, bis Lieferung verschickt wird, wenn das Bike sofort verfügbar ist.?

Danke und Gruß

Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SportyBen (5. September 2018)

Laut Hotline ca. 2 Werktage plus dann Paketlaufzeit


----------



## AndiST (5. September 2018)

SportyBen schrieb:


> Laut Hotline ca. 2 Werktage plus dann Paketlaufzeit


Super, danke für die Info. Obwohl hier einige viel länger warten mussten, kann ich es kaum erwarten. 

Gruß Andi


----------



## 301Shift (5. September 2018)

Ja bei mir hat sich noch nicht viel getan seit Freitag außer das Bezahlt ist.


----------



## Felenny (6. September 2018)

Guten Morgen zusammen,
Bin neu hier und gehöre seit Montag ebenfalls zu den Wartenden 
Hab mir aufgrund der 25% Aktion das Jeffsy 27 Pro Race bestellt, gestern kam die Auftragsbestätigung, mal sehen wann es verschickt wird...


----------



## Bergeziege (6. September 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich konnte auch nicht wieder stehen und habe mir ein 29er CF Pro Race bestellt.
Bin wirklich mal gespannt wie sich ein 29er fährt und ob ich jetzt dann endlich auch wieder mehr lange Touren fahre.

Warten muss ich was länger, Versand geht in die Schweiz.
Hat jemand Erfahrung wie lange es tatsächlich dauert?


----------



## SpeedBoy (6. September 2018)

Habe mir am Wochenende ebenfalls ein YT Jeffsy bestellt.
Status ist auf "Komplett Abgeschlossen”. 

Habe auch schon eine Sendungsnummer am Dienstag bekommen, leider tut sich da seit 2 Tagen nichts.

Ist das normal? 
Nicht das ich jetzt ungeduldig bin, aber die Vorfreude ist schon ziemlich groß. 

Gruß Christian


----------



## sgclimber (6. September 2018)

SpeedBoy schrieb:


> Ist das normal?



Ja ist normal, ein bissel Geduld... Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude! Viel Spaß dann mit dem neuen Bike!


----------



## is-basti (7. September 2018)

Grias eich,

Ich fahre derzeit ein specizialized epic und hab mir gestern ein jeffsy cf pro in 29" bestellt. Bin schon gespannt wie lange der Versand nach at braucht. 

Gibt's da von euch schon Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## Pyras (7. September 2018)

Ich bin dann mal draußen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blacksheep87 (7. September 2018)

@is-basti 
Bei mir hats 3 Tage gedauert als DHL das Paket wirklich übernommen hat (nicht nur Sendungsnr von YT)


----------



## ichbindersven (8. September 2018)

Rechnung bekommen, Sendungsnummer bekommen, jetzt heißt es warten bis das Paket von DHL abgeholt wird


----------



## Bang87 (9. September 2018)

Mahlzeit Zusammen, kurze Frage. Ich warte momentan auf mein 29iger Jeffsy Pro Race und will mir vorab schon mal die Easy Frame Folie bestellen. Is der Lack des Rahmens (LIQUID METAL/ BLACK MAGIC) eher matt oder glänzend? Nehm ich dann die matte oder die glänzende Folie?


----------



## is-basti (9. September 2018)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> @is-basti
> Bei mir hats 3 Tage gedauert als DHL das Paket wirklich übernommen hat (nicht nur Sendungsnr von YT)



Ich bin gespannt hab am Donnerstag noch das Geld überwiesen, vielleicht ist es ja morgen schon da. 

Derzeit bin ich ebenfalls auf der Suche nach einer Steinschlagschutzfolie. 

Easyframe schaut vielversprechend aus, werde es ebenfalls in matt odern


----------



## AndiST (11. September 2018)

Seit Freitag hat sich Seitens DHL bei mir nichts getan. Wie es aussieht stimmen die Vermutungen einiger hier, das DHL nur einmal pro Woche, Mittwochs Pakete bei YT abholt. Ich hoffe es kommt noch vorm Wochenende.

Gruß Andi


----------



## Bergeziege (11. September 2018)

Ich habe letzte Woche Dienstag bestellt, aber leider auch noch keine Versandbestätigung.
Versand geht wohl auch in die Schweiz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 301Shift (11. September 2018)

Bei mir schaut's genau so aus hab am 31.08. Bestellt.


----------



## gunshozz (11. September 2018)

Moin zusammen,
hab mich seit paar Tagen intensiv mit dem YT Sortiment auseinandergesetzt und heute morgen dann ein Jeffsy CF Pro Race in 27" bestellt. Bei dem "Rabatt" konnte ich nicht nein sagen. Bezahlt direkt via Paypal, Bestellbestätigung bereits angekommen.

Ungeduldig wie ich bin habe ich direkt bei YT angerufen um zu fragen, ob eine Abholung generell möglich ist, geht aber leider aufgrund ext. Versanddienstleister nicht. Lt. Hotline dauert die Bestellabwicklung inkl. Zustellung ca. 2-3 Wochen... ich hoffe das geht schneller, aber wie heißt es so schön.. Vorfreude ist bekanntlich die schönste... von wegen 

Grüße Jan


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. September 2018)

AndiST schrieb:


> Seit Freitag hat sich Seitens DHL bei mir nichts getan. Wie es aussieht stimmen die Vermutungen einiger hier, das DHL *nur einmal pro Woche, Mittwochs* Pakete bei YT abholt. Ich hoffe es kommt noch vorm Wochenende.


Na Mahlzeit, wir haben ja nicht mehr die 90er...

Habe gestern die Sendungsnummer erhalten. Wenn das Rad wirklich erst morgen abgeholt wird, kommt es womöglich erst nächste Woche nach Österreich...


----------



## Blacksheep87 (11. September 2018)

Meins wurde damals an einem Montag abgeholt, ändern das also auch immer wieder...


----------



## gunshozz (11. September 2018)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Na Mahlzeit, wir haben ja nicht mehr die 90er...
> 
> Habe gestern die Sendungsnummer erhalten. Wenn das Rad wirklich erst morgen abgeholt wird, kommt es womöglich erst nächste Woche nach Österreich...



Hello, wann hast du denn bestellt? Mich würde der Zeitraum von Bestellung/Zahlungseingang bis Versand Sendungsnummer interessieren. Dass ab Erhalt der Sendungsnummer nochmal mit 2-5 Werktagen gerechnet werden muss ist mir klar. War bei meinem KTM Macina Kapoho genauso, Fahrrad XXL war super schnell (wie beworben) und dann ist erst mal 4 Tage gar nichts passiert in denen das Bike lt. Fahrrad XXL bereits ausgeliefertwar, und lt. Spediteur kein Fahrrad zum Versand da war. Der Auftrag existierte wohl nur digital bei einem weiteren Dienstleister, der tatsächliche Spediteur wusste zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nichts von seinem Glück :-D 

Alles in allem ist auch die Geschichte gut ausgegangen, da ich das Bike beim Spediteur um die Ecke abholen konnte.


----------



## FloImSchnee (11. September 2018)

Letzte Woche: Überweisung am Montag aus AT, Geld müssten Sie als spätestens am Mittwoch erhalten haben. 
Den Zahlungseingang hat YT dann am Donnerstag gemeldet. 

Gestern dann die Sendungsnummer.


"Dass ab Erhalt der Sendungsnummer nochmal mit 2-5 Werktagen gerechnet werden muss ist mir klar." -- mir nicht. Die E-Commerce-Läger mit denen ich beruflich zu tun habe, haben eine bis mehrere tägliche Abholungen durch die versch. Transportdienstleister.


----------



## Bergeziege (11. September 2018)

301Shift schrieb:


> Bei mir schaut's genau so aus hab am 31.08. Bestellt.



Hast du auch direkt mit Paypal bezahlt und noch keine Sendungsnummer??


----------



## 301Shift (11. September 2018)

Bergeziege schrieb:


> Hast du auch direkt mit Paypal bezahlt und noch keine Sendungsnummer??



Nein mit Überweisung da hat die Bezahlung natürlich 2Tage gebraucht.
Hab aber die Sendungsnummer letzten Donnerstag bekommen.


----------



## gunshozz (11. September 2018)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Letzte Woche: Überweisung am Montag aus AT, Geld müssten Sie als spätestens am Mittwoch erhalten haben.
> Den Zahlungseingang hat YT dann am Donnerstag gemeldet.
> 
> Gestern dann die Sendungsnummer.
> ...



Danke für die Info, dann sollte ich wenns gut läuft bis Ende der Woche die Info über Zahlungseingang sowie Sendungsnummer bekommen.

Bzgl. des langsamen Versands hast du natürlich recht. Da habe ich mich falsch ausgedrückt, ich kann es nicht verstehen, aber es ist mir bekannt... 

Ich arbeite selbst bei einem großen Werkzeughändler mit eigener Logistik und weiß aus Erfahrung dass bei uns mehrmals täglich ALLE rennomierten Versender sowie zahlreiche Speditionen abholen und anliefern. Anders könnten wir in der heutigen Zeit vermutlich gar nicht mehr überleben.


----------



## ichbindersven (11. September 2018)

AndiST schrieb:


> Seit Freitag hat sich Seitens DHL bei mir nichts getan. Wie es aussieht stimmen die Vermutungen einiger hier, das DHL nur einmal pro Woche, Mittwochs Pakete bei YT abholt. Ich hoffe es kommt noch vorm Wochenende.
> 
> Gruß Andi



Bei mir genauso. Freitags die Sendungsnummer bekommen und jetzt warten... Entweder kommt es Freitag noch oder dann halt die Woche drauf. Ich glaube aber eher an nächste Woche. Hab bei DHL immernoch nur einen grünen Balken 

WUHU ich korrigiere - Paket kommt bei mir laut DHL morgen an! =) Hat jetzt zwei Balken bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suital (11. September 2018)

ichbindersven schrieb:


> WUHU ich korrigiere - Paket kommt bei mir laut DHL morgen an! =) Hat jetzt zwei Balken bekommen.


Dito 

Zur Info für die anderen Wartenden: Bestellt hab ich am Montag den 3.9. (Paypal-Zahlung) und am Donnerstag den 6.9. hatte ich meine Trackingnummer. Heute kam der zweite grüne Balken "Sendung im Startpaketzentrum bearbeitet"


----------



## 301Shift (11. September 2018)

So laut DHL kommt es am Donnerstag 
Yes yes!!


----------



## wilbur.walsh (11. September 2018)

Bei mir is es no immer net vom Boten geholt worden.


----------



## is-basti (11. September 2018)

Ich habe am Donnerstag Abend das Geld aus at ueberwiesen. 

Gestern Zumittag habe ich die Bestätigung bekommen das sie das Geld erhalten haben seit dem hab ich leider nichts mehr erhalten.


----------



## DanielMax (11. September 2018)

Ich war vor kurzem in der gleichen Situation wie ihr im Moment 
Wenn es so läuft wie bei mir, dann gammeln eure Bikes noch 1-2 Tage im Startpaketzentrum rum.
Ich hatte auch von DHL die Info bekommen das es an einem Mittwoch im Startpaketzentrum bearbeitet wurde und es wohl Donnerstag ankommt. Ende der Geschichte war das es erst Freitag weiter transportiert und dann schlussendlich allerdings schon am Samstag zugestellt wurde. 
Trotzdem freut euch auf eure coolen Bikes


----------



## SpeedBoy (12. September 2018)

Mein Bike wurde gestern geliefert. Ging schneller als erwartet. Natürlich schon ausgepackt und zusammengesteckt. 

Jetzt geht's erstmal ans Umbauen. Falls wer die originale Schaltung oder die Reifen braucht, hätte da was übrig. 

Gruß Christian, freu mich schon auf die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## gunshozz (12. September 2018)

kurze Frage. Bekommt man bei Paypal-Zahlung überhaupt eine separate Zahlungsbestätigung? Die Kohle ist ja eigentlich sofort da, bzw. sehen Sie ja instantly dass die Transaktion erfolgreich war.

@SpeedBoy: Wann hast du genau bestellt? An dich und an die anderen glücklichen: Viel Spaß mit euren Bikes, ich hab gestern bestellt und bin jetzt schon total ungeduldig


----------



## SpeedBoy (12. September 2018)

Habe am 1.09 bestellt und per PayPal bezahlt. Am 4.09 kam die Rechnung per Mail und der Hinweis das mein Bike verschickt wird. Und gestern war es dann da. Dachte zwischendurch schon das es länger dauert, man liest ja immer mal so Geschichten..


----------



## gunshozz (12. September 2018)

Ja das ist doch absolut im Rahmen.

Habe gestern bestellt und per paypal bezahlt, gerade Info über statusänderung auf "bezahlt" bekommen. Wenn die Sendungsnummer noch diesr Woche kommt, bin ich zuversichtlich dass das bike nächste Woche kommen sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ichbindersven (12. September 2018)

Meins soll laut DHL eigentlich heute kommen, aber es steht immer noch auf "wird zum Zielpaketzentrum transportiert". Wird wohl nix


----------



## suital (12. September 2018)

ichbindersven schrieb:


> Meins soll laut DHL eigentlich heute kommen, aber es steht immer noch auf "wird zum Zielpaketzentrum transportiert". Wird wohl nix


Bei mir wieder das Gleiche...


----------



## sand0kan (12. September 2018)

Habe heute meine tracking nummer bekommen. Mir ist gesagt das es Freitag durch DHL abgeholt wird.


----------



## is-basti (12. September 2018)

Hab heute nachgefragt wann es versendet wird, es wird voraussichtlich Anfang nächster Woche an dhl übergeben und dann dauert es noch 5-12 Werktage bis es in at ankommt. 

Das sind nicht so berauschende Nachrichten :/


----------



## Daimos2003 (12. September 2018)

suital schrieb:


> Bei mir wieder das Gleiche...


Bei mir das selbe und ich hatte heute meinen freien Tag


----------



## wilbur.walsh (12. September 2018)

is-basti schrieb:


> Hab heute nachgefragt wann es versendet wird, es wird voraussichtlich Anfang nächster Woche an dhl übergeben und dann dauert es noch 5-12 Werktage bis es in at ankommt.
> 
> Das sind nicht so berauschende Nachrichten :/


Mir wurde eigentlich ein Versand Anfang dieser Woche versprochen.
Aber ich warte noch immer seit Freitag, dass das Paket von der DHL mitgenommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergeziege (12. September 2018)

Ich fürchte langsam die sind mit ihrer eigenen Rabatt Aktion überfordert 

Ich habe immer noch nichts gehört, außer das Sie mein Geld haben.
Und das ist jetzt 8 Tage her.

...
Geduld werde ich in meinem Leben wohl nicht mehr lernen


----------



## Tim_Timson (12. September 2018)

Bergeziege schrieb:


> Und das ist jetzt 8 Tage her.



Oh maan, habe heute auch ne Mail bekommen mit der Rechnung und dass sie eben mein Geld haben. Ich halte es jetzt schon kaum mehr aus


----------



## 2pi (12. September 2018)

Ab dem 2. Bike von YT wird man diesbzgl. ruhiger  
Genießt die Vorfreude


----------



## ichbindersven (13. September 2018)

suital schrieb:


> Bei mir wieder das Gleiche...


Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es bei dir nun auch endlich im Zustellfahrzeug liegt und ausgeliefert wird! Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Gefährt!

Ich muss heute leider bis 20 Uhr arbeiten, wird nichts mit gleich auf den Trail


----------



## 301Shift (13. September 2018)

Ja es ist da.


----------



## suital (13. September 2018)

ichbindersven schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich mal, dass es bei dir nun auch endlich im Zustellfahrzeug liegt und ausgeliefert wird! Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Gefährt!
> 
> Ich muss heute leider bis 20 Uhr arbeiten, wird nichts mit gleich auf den Trail



Es liegt im Zustellfahrzeug, die Spannung steigt 

Dir auch viel Spaß !


----------



## ichbindersven (13. September 2018)

suital schrieb:


> Es liegt im Zustellfahrzeug, die Spannung steigt
> 
> Dir auch viel Spaß !


Meins ist nun angekommen! Zusammenfassung: Mittwoch bestellt, Freitag Trackingcode, Montag im Startpaketzentrum angekommen, Mittwoch Nacht im Zielpaketzentrum angekommen, Donnerstag geliefert.


----------



## Tim_Timson (13. September 2018)

ichbindersven schrieb:


> Meins ist nun angekommen! Zusammenfassung: Mittwoch bestellt, Freitag Trackingcode, Montag im Startpaketzentrum angekommen, Mittwoch Nacht im Zielpaketzentrum angekommen, Donnerstag geliefert.



Danke für die Zusammenfassung! Ich hoffe bei mir geht es auch so "schnell"  Viel Spaß mit dem Radl!


----------



## AndiST (13. September 2018)

Bei mir hat sich die letzten Tage nichts getan. Donnerstag (06.09) bestellt und gleich per Paypal bezahlt. Freitag (10.09) Abend die Trackingnumber erhalten. Steht bis heute (13.09) auf "Auftragsdaten elektronisch an DHL übermittelt".
Hab evorhe rmal ncoh bei YT angerufen, die meinten das Bike wäre Anfang der Woche bei Ihnen abgeholt worden. Bei DHL Angerufen aber keine brauchbaren Infos erhalten wo es sich genau befindet (oder noch gar bei YT?).

Nachtrag: Habe gerade bei DHL Angerufen, laut denen wurde das Paket noch nicht abgeholt. So... wer lügt nun?

Gruß


----------



## wilbur.walsh (13. September 2018)

AndiST schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich die letzten Tage nichts getan. Donnerstag (06.09) bestellt und gleich per Paypal bezahlt. Freitag (10.09) Abend die Trackingnumber erhalten. Steht bis heute (13.09) auf "Auftragsdaten elektronisch an DHL übermittelt".
> Hab evorhe rmal ncoh bei YT angerufen, die meinten das Bike wäre Anfang der Woche bei Ihnen abgeholt worden. Bei DHL Angerufen aber keine brauchbaren Infos erhalten wo es sich genau befindet (oder noch gar bei YT?).
> 
> Gruß



Bei mir dasselbe,  YT hat auch gesagt, dass das Rad schon mitgenommen worden ist. :/ Ich glaube der Support von DHL wird auch nicht weiterhelfen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergeziege (13. September 2018)

Liegt das daran welches Model man bestellt?
Bei mir jetzt seid 10 Tagen immer noch nichts außer das Sie mein Geld haben...


----------



## suital (13. September 2018)

Meins ist jetzt auch da


----------



## cxfahrer (13. September 2018)

Wenn da einige hundert Radl in Bielefeld zur Abholung stehen, wird das sicher ne Weile dauern. 
Hab immerhin ne Bestätigung der Zahlung...


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. September 2018)

Bei mir: von Zahlungsbestätigung (die selber schon einen Tag zu spät gekommen ist) bis zur Abholung: 4 Werktage (Do bis Mi), und dann steht das Rad noch eineinhalb Tage im ersten Verteilzentrum herum. 

Solche Zeiten habe ich zuletzt vor 10-15 Jahren erlebt.


----------



## sand0kan (14. September 2018)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Bei mir: von Zahlungsbestätigung (die selber schon einen Tag zu spät gekommen ist) bis zur Abholung: 4 Werktage (Do bis Mi), und dann steht das Rad noch eineinhalb Tage im ersten Verteilzentrum herum.
> 
> Solche Zeiten habe ich zuletzt vor 10-15 Jahren erlebt.



Und und und wir sind gespannt....ist es heute besorgt oder unterwegs?


----------



## FloImSchnee (14. September 2018)

Wenn ich Glück habe, kommt es morgen an. (am Mittwoch hatte es DHL noch für heute angekündigt)


----------



## Tim_Timson (14. September 2018)

Am Dienstag bestellt, bis heute keine Versandbestätigung... Habe deswegen bei YT angerufen, es wird erst am 19. versendet...


----------



## FloImSchnee (15. September 2018)

FloImSchnee schrieb:


> Wenn ich Glück habe, kommt es morgen an. (am Mittwoch hatte es DHL noch für heute angekündigt)


Nun wird es wohl Dienstag. 
80 Euro Versandkosten für so einen schwachen Service...


----------



## AndiST (16. September 2018)

Meins sollte laut DHL am Freitag kommen. Kam letztendlich gestern an. Die Optik des Bike ist der absolute Hammer.

Gruß Andi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wilbur.walsh (16. September 2018)

Also meins ist gestern angekommen. Wirklich schickes Teil!


----------



## psx0407 (16. September 2018)

mensch leute, wenn ihr schon eure bikes habt, dann zeigt doch gleich ein foto...
das macht das warten für den rest ein wenig angenehmer!


----------



## FloImSchnee (16. September 2018)

Ok...


----------



## wilbur.walsh (17. September 2018)




----------



## SportyBen (17. September 2018)

Freitag überwiesen, heute Montag die Statusänderung auf bezahlt bekommen.
Jetzt bin ich gespannt, ob Zustellung am Freitag pünktlich mit der Rückkehr aus dem Urlaub klappt. Etwas skeptisch bin ich.


----------



## psx0407 (17. September 2018)

habe am 10.09. ein jeffsy 27 cf grau in größe m bestellt. lieferbar ab 19.09.
am 14.09. statusänderung auf bezahlt.
seit gestern nun in dieser variante ausverkauft auf der website. gut dass ich nicht lönger gewartet habe...
jetzt heißt es geduld haben!
psx0407


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cane (17. September 2018)

psx0407 schrieb:


> mensch leute, wenn ihr schon eure bikes habt, dann zeigt doch gleich ein foto...
> das macht das warten für den rest ein wenig angenehmer!






73_04062-2400

Mehr zur roten Rakete im Album oder auf Instagram:

https://flic.kr/s/aHsmpbfdbn
https://www.instagram.com/daniel.halbe/

mfg
cane


----------



## gunshozz (17. September 2018)

Habe vorhin bei yt angerufen, bike wird wohl am Mittwoch, den 19. bei YT Von DHL abgeholt. 

Bestellt und via paypal bezahlt habe ich Dienstag letzte Woche. Rechnung habe ich eben auch erhalten jetz warte ich nur noch auf die sendungsnummer und auf das paket selbst  samstag wäre top, rechne diese woche aber ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr damit.


----------



## is-basti (17. September 2018)

Ich habe von dhl grad ein Mail bekommen, das sie planen das Bike am Mittwoch zu liefern


----------



## mikemaniac (18. September 2018)

Diese Next-Day-Delivery Gesellschaft hat mich zu sehr verwöhnt  Seit letztem Mittwoch Status bezahlt und noch keinen Versand-Mucks Wenn die einmal pro Woche DHL Theorie stimmt werde ich wohl morgen mehr erfahren und das Capra bekommt schon bald seinen kleinen Bruder mit den grossen Füssen


----------



## sand0kan (19. September 2018)

Mitwoch sendingsnummer bekommen. Hatte gefragt ob es Freitag gehollt werden konnte. Kein problem. Dienstag schon bei mir in den Niederlanden. Dieses mal schneller als meine andere YT's.


----------



## Bergeziege (19. September 2018)

Ich habe jetzt endlich nach 15 Tagen auch einen neuen Status bekommen, aber wo finde ich die Sendungsnummer??


----------



## S.Tschuschke (19. September 2018)

Die siehst du in deiner Bestellung auf der YT Seite.


----------



## psx0407 (19. September 2018)

um genauer zu sein: in der detailansicht zur bestellung.
da ist die sendungsnummer auch verlinkt, so dass direkt beim paketdienst der status abgefragt werden kann!


----------



## Bergeziege (19. September 2018)

psx0407 schrieb:


> um genauer zu sein: in der detailansicht zur bestellung.
> da ist die sendungsnummer auch verlinkt, so dass direkt beim paketdienst der status abgefragt werden kann!



Danke Dir, entweder bin ich blind oder sie haben es noch nicht eingetragen.


----------



## sgclimber (19. September 2018)

Bergeziege schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt endlich nach 15 Tagen auch einen neuen Status bekommen, aber wo finde ich die Sendungsnummer??



Bei mir kam die Sendungsnummer ein paar Stunden nach der Rechnung per Mail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (19. September 2018)

genauso war es bei mir auch. rechnung um ca. 1300 per mail, statusänderung der bestellung online auf „kplt. abgeschlossen“, sendungsnummer um ca. 1600 online gestellt.

psx0407


----------



## Tim_Timson (19. September 2018)

Es ist vollbracht! Das Bike ist unterwegs, Zustellung vorraussichtlich morgen. Ob das gut gehen wird...


----------



## SportyBen (19. September 2018)

Tatsache, inzwischen gibt es bei mir auch eine Sendungsnummer. Dann will ich hoffen, dass es sich heute noch auf die Reise macht.


----------



## gunshozz (20. September 2018)

Meins steht seit gestern auf 2 von 5 balken bei DHL und als vorraussichtliche Lieferung war heute angegeben. Da ich mir frei nehmen wollte und der sache nicht getraut habe hab ich bei DHL angerufen und nachgefragt.

Lt der dame ist keine Zustellung für heute geplant frühestens Samstag oder montag. Und siehe da heute hat sich den ganzen tag nichts am status geändert, zum Glück hab ich mir nicht frei genommen.


----------



## psx0407 (21. September 2018)

drei balken im dhl-tracking grün und wunschtermin samstag für anlieferung von dhl bestätigt.
also noch knapp 24h...
die spannung steigt!


----------



## dawny (21. September 2018)

Habe mir gestern das Capra 29 AL Comp bestellt  Bin schon echt gespannt und freue mich sehr! Bezahlt isses - warte aufs versenden nächste Woche 

- Was ich übrigens interessant finde: Gestern Mittag bestellt, heute morgen Status auf "bezahlt" -> In der Bestästigungs PDF steht: "Auf Lager" -> Auf der Website steht aber Versand ab 26.09

Naja, was genau das nun alles heißt, weiß wohl nur YT - Aber es kütt wie et kütt und ist noch immer jot jejange


----------



## gunshozz (21. September 2018)

Meins sollte theoretisch in den nächsten stunden eintreffen..wurde heute morgen ins Zustellfahrzeug eingeladen..


----------



## SportyBen (21. September 2018)

Edit: nach zwei Tagen nur elektronische Daten soll es jetzt Samstag zugestellt werden


----------



## gunshozz (21. September 2018)

Meins ist da  und schon zusammen gebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## is-basti (22. September 2018)

Bei meinem hat sich ewig lang nichts getan, jetzt habe ich 4 Balken und es soll heute zugestellt werden


----------



## psx0407 (22. September 2018)

bei mir ist das bike jetzt im zustellfahrzeug und wird heute zugestellt. ich sollte mich schön langsam aus dem bett rausquälen und anziehen, sonst verpasse ich noch was...


----------



## psx0407 (22. September 2018)

es ist da!!!!    

also versandabwicklung war bei mir absolut problemlos: bei kauf stand das bike auf „lieferbar ab 19.09.“; am 22.09. war‘s dann da.   

ich kann also nicht klagen.

leider komme ich erst morgen dazu, es aufzubauen. bis dahin können sich die drei mal beschnuppern!


----------



## is-basti (22. September 2018)

Meins ist auch gerade gekommen


----------



## SportyBen (22. September 2018)

Die haben sich angesprochen, meines wurde eben auch zugestellt


----------



## psx0407 (22. September 2018)

der 22.09. geht als yt-saturday in die annallen und ergänzt somit black friday und cyber monday. und helloween...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psx0407 (24. September 2018)

ok, hier mein bike nach dem auspacken und aufbauen:

alles lief problemlos ab.
bald kommt die erste tour, danach muss ich schauen, was ich ändern werde am jeffsy.
sicher schon mal die reifen, denn die rollen für mein empfinden schon schwer...

ich bin hier dann raus!
viel spaß euch wartenden. alles warten hat mal ein ende!

psx0407


----------



## FloImSchnee (24. September 2018)

Die Farbe find ich lässig.

(und eine super Signatur!)


----------



## gunshozz (24. September 2018)

Schickes Bike. Ja für die Reifen such ich grad auch schon nach Ersatz. Das Bike ist super aber fährt wie mit angezogener Handbremse (vorallem auf asphaltierten Oberflächen)


----------



## dawny (25. September 2018)

Meines kommt laut Tracking morgen an - womit YT dann einhalten würde "Ab 26.09 lieferbar" - mal sehen


----------



## FloImSchnee (25. September 2018)

gunshozz schrieb:


> Das Bike ist super aber fährt wie mit angezogener Handbremse (vorallem auf asphaltierten Oberflächen)


Hehe, mir geht's genauso.


----------



## Toemmes (28. September 2018)

Mein Bike sollte gestern schon kommen, dann wurde es auf heute verschoben und liegt aktuell schon im Ziel Paketzentrum...jetzt bekomme ich die Nachricht das die Sendung zurückgestellt worden ist und sie vermutlich am nächsten Werktag zugestellt wird........wenn man sich schon so drauf freut ist das echt Quälerei


----------



## SportyBen (28. September 2018)

Mein Beileid bezüglich der Verzögerung.
Auch wenn OT: hinten Reifen wechseln reicht. Habe einen Conti MKII drauf


----------



## 2pi (8. Oktober 2018)

uuuuuuuhhhhhhh, wo bin ich ?!?

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/yt-capra-2018.853652/page-116#post-15523646

Ah, verdammt, dieses Monster hat mich hierher geschleift !



 

Hoffentlich fängt es nicht auch noch an, zu singen !

Und wenn doch, dann am besten den Song:






Because I keep doing it as well


----------



## MSVF (30. November 2018)

Setze mich auch mal hier rein. Tues CF Pro Freitag vor einer Woche bestellt, am Montag versendet und seit Mittwoch hängt der Status beim zweiten Balken. Eigentlich hätte es gestern zugestellt worden sein, denke heute passiert auch nix


----------



## WICKED650B (30. November 2018)

MSVF schrieb:


> Setze mich auch mal hier rein. Tues CF Pro Freitag vor einer Woche bestellt, am Montag versendet und seit Mittwoch hängt der Status beim zweiten Balken. Eigentlich hätte es gestern zugestellt worden sein, denke heute passiert auch nix



Das hatte ich bisher bei allen meinen Bike-Lieferungen per DHL (4 an der Zahl). Auch damals schon, bevor DHL zur Katastrophe wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. November 2018)

Liegt nicht immer an DHL, sondern an den Millionen von Bestellern täglich.
Der Postbote für meinen Bereich fährt die Tour heut zweimal weil er nicht alles ins Fahrzeug bekam.
Unmut über ein nicht geliefertes Paket ist verständlich, ist was schönes eins auf zu machen. Aber manchmal braucht's doch ein wenig Verständniss für die Menschen die dort arbeiten.
Ich jedenfalls hab mir das angewöhnt.


----------



## Spocky16 (30. November 2018)

Hm, die Bikes bleiben ja immer eine halbe bis eine Woche im Startpaketzentrum stehen. Vielleicht machen die einen Sammeltransport?


----------



## WICKED650B (30. November 2018)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Liegt nicht immer an DHL, sondern an den Millionen von Bestellern täglich.
> (...) Aber manchmal braucht's doch ein wenig Verständniss für die Menschen die dort arbeiten.


Natürlich, das unterschreibe ich. Habe es mir ebenfalls angewöhnt. Diese Woche waren von 4 Lieferungen eine einen Tag später da als angekündigt und die andere statt FR erst am DI geliefert. Aber gut, was soll's. 

Ärgerlich ist aber, wenn man ein Paket erwartet und zur angekündigten Lieferzeit zuhause wartet - und der DHL Kollege dann einen Zettel zur Abholung einwirft ohne geklingelt zu haben. Wtf? Aber okay, wenn man sowas hier sieht, wundert es auch nicht:


----------



## MSVF (30. November 2018)

Spocky16 schrieb:


> Hm, die Bikes bleiben ja immer eine halbe bis eine Woche im Startpaketzentrum stehen. Vielleicht machen die einen Sammeltransport?


Das frag ich mich auch. Das es länger dauert ist ja ok, aber ankündigen das es konkret an Tag X zwischen 9 und 12 Uhr kommen soll und dann bleibt der Status tagelang bei „Die Sendung wird zum Ziel-Paketzentrum transportiert.“ ist nervig. Wird der Schritt überhaupt erreicht oder springt das direkt auf Schritt „Zulieferung“ um?

Update:Bike kam heute an


----------



## race.facen (4. Dezember 2018)

Cool, Glückwunsch MSVF!
Welche Farbe und Größe hast du?

Ich habe auch damals am Freitag bestellt und warte noch drauf. Habe mitbekommen, dass es scheinbar Probleme mit der SDG Stütze gibt. Weiß aber nicht ob mich das betrifft.


----------



## MSVF (4. Dezember 2018)

Danke!
Farbe Red in Größe XL.

Ja bzgl. SDG Stütze kam noch vor Ankunft des Bikes ne Mail vom YT Service das es hier ein Problem geben könnte. Ersatzteil soll in 14 Tagen eintreffen.

Viel Glück bei Deiner Zustellung!


----------



## race.facen (5. Dezember 2018)

Okay alles klar.

Ich habe bezüglich dessen noch keine Info bekommen, aber es scheint trotz sofortiger Verfügbarkeit länger zu dauern. Bei einer anderen Bestellung gab es nämlich die Info von YT.

Ich *verkaufe* dann die *TRP Quadiem* Bremse mit Adapter und Scheiben als neuwertig. Falls jemand Interesse daran hat, bitte per PN melden.

LG
Andreas


----------



## Maddo22 (6. Dezember 2018)

Geselle mich auch mal dazu. Hab letzte Woche Mittwoch ein Tues AL bestellt nun aber verzögerung wegen der sdg Stütze. Soll laut YT in KW51 versendet werden. Bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## Tomek (15. Dezember 2018)

Mein Tues Al liegt seit dem 13.12. im Paket Zentrum Nohra und rührt sich nicht von der Stelle......aaaahhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## race.facen (17. Dezember 2018)

So, meines ist nun eingetroffen!


----------



## Maddo22 (17. Dezember 2018)

Meins ist auch am Samstag angekommen


----------



## Jacoul (23. Dezember 2018)

Kurze Frage: Weiß jemand verlässlich, ob man bestellte Bikes bei YT nach Rücksprache auch abholen kann?
Bis nach den Feiertagen werde ich dort ja leider keinen mehr erreichen, drum frag ich erstmal hier, bevor ich dort anrufe.


----------



## 2pi (23. Dezember 2018)

Kann man nicht.


----------



## sgclimber (24. Dezember 2018)

das Steht auf der YT Seite:


----------



## Cooper1986 (25. Dezember 2018)

Hey Hello, hab mich erst angemeldet hier und würd auch hier gern platz nehmen 
Hab mir am Donnerstag ein yt capra cf 27 xl in rot/weiß bestellt. Warte JZ durch die Feiertage auf die Auftragsbestätigung, hoffe es wird was, wäre ein schönes weihnachtsgeschenk...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roottjk (27. Dezember 2018)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Hey Hello, hab mich erst angemeldet hier und würd auch hier gern platz nehmen
> Hab mir am Donnerstag ein yt capra cf 27 xl in rot/weiß bestellt. Warte JZ durch die Feiertage auf die Auftragsbestätigung, hoffe es wird was, wäre ein schönes weihnachtsgeschenk...



Hi, mir geht es genau gleich. Warte auch auf die Auftragsbestätigung für mein Capra. Versand findet ja keiner statt bis Jänner aber vielleicht kommt ja die Bestellbestätigung mal. Die Wartezeit wäre mir dann eigentlich egal...Hauptsache vor März.


----------



## Korner (27. Dezember 2018)

Wieso soll es euch anders ergehen 

Jeffsy 29 CF Pro bestellt 
aber auch bei mir noch nix mit Bestätigung oder ähnlichem 

aja und die YT Homepage ist momentan auch nicht erreichbar


----------



## roottjk (27. Dezember 2018)

Korner schrieb:


> Wieso soll es euch anders ergehen
> 
> Jeffsy 29 CF Pro bestellt
> aber auch bei mir noch nix mit Bestätigung oder ähnlichem
> ...



Scheint wieder on zu sein aber ohne Änderungen. Gut zu wissen, dass nicht nur meine Bestätigung auf sich warten lässt.


----------



## Korner (27. Dezember 2018)

roottjk schrieb:


> Scheint wieder on zu sein aber ohne Änderungen. Gut zu wissen, dass nicht nur meine Bestätigung auf sich warten lässt.



Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das das Team von YT bis 9. Januar Urlaub haben , weis aber ned mehr wo


----------



## Cooper1986 (27. Dezember 2018)

Korner schrieb:


> Ich meine irgendwo gelesen zu haben das das Team von YT bis 9. Januar Urlaub haben , weis aber ned mehr wo


Ja am Ende der Bestellung steht was mit 9. Jänner aber da steht halt auch Versand erst am 9.1.


----------



## Korner (27. Dezember 2018)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Ja am Ende der Bestellung steht was mit 9. Jänner aber da steht halt auch Versand erst am 9.1.



Oder so 

Aja muss meinen obrigen Post revidieren , habe doch meine Bestellbestätigung erhalten 
Aus versehen in einen anderen Ordner verschoben


----------



## roottjk (27. Dezember 2018)

Korner schrieb:


> Oder so
> 
> Aja muss meinen obrigen Post revidieren , habe doch meine Bestellbestätigung erhalten
> Aus versehen in einen anderen Ordner verschoben



Ja die Bestellbestätigung schon die hab ich auch bekommen. Ich warte auf die Auftragsbestätigung. Die sollte 2-3 Werktage nach der Bestellbestätigung kommen. So steht’s zumindest in der Bestellbestätigung. Meinem Verständnis nach kann man sich erst nach der Auftragsbestätigung sicher sein, dass da alles glatt gelaufen ist mit der Bestellung.


----------



## Cooper1986 (27. Dezember 2018)

roottjk schrieb:


> Ja die Bestellbestätigung schon die hab ich auch bekommen. Ich warte auf die Auftragsbestätigung. Die sollte 2-3 Werktage nach der Bestellbestätigung kommen. So steht’s zumindest in der Bestellbestätigung. Meinem Verständnis nach kann man sich erst nach der Auftragsbestätigung sicher sein, dass da alles glatt gelaufen ist mit der Bestellung.



Ja so versteh ich's auch...


----------



## roottjk (27. Dezember 2018)

roottjk schrieb:


> Ja die Bestellbestätigung schon die hab ich auch bekommen. Ich warte auf die Auftragsbestätigung. Die sollte 2-3 Werktage nach der Bestellbestätigung kommen. So steht’s zumindest in der Bestellbestätigung. Meinem Verständnis nach kann man sich erst nach der Auftragsbestätigung sicher sein, dass da alles glatt gelaufen ist mit der Bestellung.



So ich hab eine Antwort von yt über Facebook bekommen. Weitgehend haben Sie zu bis 9.1.2019. manche Abteilungen sind aber zeitweise besetzt. Sie können nicht zu 100% garantieren, dass eine Auftragsbestätigung in diesem Zeitraum verschickt wird. Sie wünschen jedenfalls einen guten Rutsch. Das geb ich mal so weiter.


----------



## Korner (27. Dezember 2018)

roottjk schrieb:


> Ja die Bestellbestätigung schon die hab ich auch bekommen. Ich warte auf die Auftragsbestätigung. Die sollte 2-3 Werktage nach der Bestellbestätigung kommen. So steht’s zumindest in der Bestellbestätigung. Meinem Verständnis nach kann man sich erst nach der Auftragsbestätigung sicher sein, dass da alles glatt gelaufen ist mit der Bestellung.



Das hab ich noch nicht gekannt , nachdem ich die Bestellbestätigung bekommen habe gehe ich davon aus das alles glatt gelaufen ist. 
Was soll den passieren ? 
Bestellt ist es und laut der Bestätigung passt alles.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roottjk (27. Dezember 2018)

Korner schrieb:


> Das hab ich noch nicht gekannt , nachdem ich die Bestellbestätigung bekommen habe gehe ich davon aus das alles glatt gelaufen ist.
> Was soll den passieren ?
> Bestellt ist es und laut der Bestätigung passt alles.



Keine Ahnung. Wird schon nichts passieren. Wohler fühlen würd ich mich dennoch mit der Auftragsbestätigung


----------



## Korner (27. Dezember 2018)

roottjk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Wird schon nichts passieren. Wohler fühlen würd ich mich dennoch mit der Auftragsbestätigung



Das ist schon richtig so 
Aber YT hat einen Bestandszähler auf der HP , sobald man ein Bike in den Warenkorb legt wird der Bestand aktualisiert und man kann nicht über Bestand bestellen


----------



## MS_DA (27. Dezember 2018)

Also ich hab am 21.12. mein Capra 29 CF bestellt, und direkt per Paypal bezahlt.
Gerade eben kam die Auftragsbestätigung  klappt also alles.
Vielen Dank an die fleisigen Leute von YT, die unsere Bestellungen sogar zwischen den Feiertagen bearbeiten


----------



## roottjk (27. Dezember 2018)

Max_SDA schrieb:


> Also ich hab am 21.12. mein Capra 29 CF bestellt, und direkt per Paypal bezahlt.
> Gerade eben kam die Auftragsbestätigung  klappt also alles.
> Vielen Dank an die fleisigen Leute von YT, die unsere Bestellungen sogar zwischen den Feiertagen bearbeiten



Super! Na dann wird unsere Bestätigung wohl auch bald kommen


----------



## Korner (27. Dezember 2018)

roottjk schrieb:


> Super! Na dann wird unsere Bestätigung wohl auch bald kommen



bei mir kam nur Statusänderung "Bezahlt"

Update 28.12. Bestellbestätigung ist heute angekommen


----------



## Cooper1986 (28. Dezember 2018)

Bei mir ist auch gerade die auftragsbestätigung angekommen, muss jz noch überweisen (wegen Vorkasse option) und kanns nicht mehr erwarten bis die ziege ankommt


----------



## roottjk (28. Dezember 2018)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist auch gerade die auftragsbestätigung angekommen, muss jz noch überweisen (wegen Vorkasse option) und kanns nicht mehr erwarten bis die ziege ankommt


 Leider noch nichts bei mir aber wird wohl auch nur eine Frage der Zeit sein. ☺️


----------



## Cooper1986 (28. Dezember 2018)

roottjk schrieb:


> Leider noch nichts bei mir aber wird wohl auch nur eine Frage der Zeit sein. ☺️


 Für welches hast du dich entschieden? 
Bei mir is ja das  27,5" rot/weiss in xl


----------



## roottjk (28. Dezember 2018)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Für welches hast du dich entschieden?
> Bei mir is ja das  27,5" rot/weiss in xl


27,5 weiß rot in m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flash_Matze (30. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## MSVF (30. Dezember 2018)

Naja „neue“, das aktuelle 2018 Modell halt? Ja.


----------



## Flash_Matze (30. Dezember 2018)

.


----------



## MSVF (31. Dezember 2018)

So ist es. Die Fox 40 Factory ist dem Race / Mob Modell vorbehalten.


----------



## Tidi (2. Januar 2019)

Für alle Mitwartenden - in meener grenzenlosen Vorfreude hab ich mal wg. des Versands meines am 20.12. bestellten Jeffsy nachgefragt. Ab 9.1. wird erst wieder versendet und dann in Reihenfolge der Bestellungen, die sich aufgrund des X-Mas Sales natürlich Bissl angestaut haben.


----------



## roottjk (2. Januar 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Für alle Mitwartenden - in meener grenzenlosen Vorfreude hab ich mal wg. des Versands meines am 20.12. bestellten Jeffsy nachgefragt. Ab 9.1. wird erst wieder versendet und dann in Reihenfolge der Bestellungen, die sich aufgrund des X-Mas Sales natürlich Bissl angestaut haben.


Ich wart j immer noch auf meine Auftragsbestätigung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jacoul (2. Januar 2019)

Hab vorhin meine Rechnung bekommen. Trackingnummer ist jetzt auch schon hinterlegt, obwohl doch erst ab 09.01 versendet werden soll.

Edit: bestellt hab ich am 19.12


----------



## roottjk (2. Januar 2019)

Jacoul schrieb:


> Hab vorhin meine Rechnung bekommen. Trackingnummer ist jetzt auch schon hinterlegt, obwohl doch erst ab 09.01 versendet werden soll.
> 
> Edit: bestellt hab ich am 19.12


Cool, ich am 20. aber meine uid für innergemeimschaftlichen Verkehr muss geprüft werden. Es liegt wohl daran denke ich.


----------



## Cooper1986 (2. Januar 2019)

Hab vorher eine email bekommen das mein capra Anfang nächster Woche an DHL übergeben wird und dann ca. 5-12 werktage lieferzeit zu mir nach österreich braucht.
Hab am 22.12  bestellt


----------



## Soean (3. Januar 2019)

27te bestellt aber auch noch keine AB - Lieferung nach Deutschland

Jetzt doch gerade AB rein gekommen


----------



## roottjk (3. Januar 2019)

Nun hab auch ich die Bestätigung bekommen
Kann’s kaum erwarten ‍♂️


----------



## Cooper1986 (3. Januar 2019)

roottjk schrieb:


> Nun hab auch ich die Bestätigung bekommen
> Kann’s kaum erwarten ‍♂️



Kann's auch nicht erwarten, hab mir schon mal einen neuen helm in passenden Farben bestellt


----------



## roottjk (3. Januar 2019)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Kann's auch nicht erwarten, hab mir schon mal einen neuen helm in passenden Farben bestellt


Also das smiley sollte eigentlich anders aussehen
Helm steht bei mir ach noch an und neue flatpedals. Bin aber noch unschlüssig. Wollte die crankbrothers stamp aber mir würde davon abgeraten. Helm wird wohl ein 100% fullface. Die sind momentan recht günstig zu haben. Was wurde es bei dir?


----------



## Cooper1986 (3. Januar 2019)

roottjk schrieb:


> Also das smiley sollte eigentlich anders aussehen
> Helm steht bei mir ach noch an und neue flatpedals. Bin aber noch unschlüssig. Wollte die crankbrothers stamp aber mir würde davon abgeraten. Helm wird wohl ein 100% fullface. Die sind momentan recht günstig zu haben. Was wurde es bei dir?



Ein bluegrass fullface, der war auf bike24 im Angebot und flatpedal hab ich mir die bei yt dazu bestellt.


----------



## roottjk (3. Januar 2019)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Ein bluegrass fullface, der war auf bike24 im Angebot und flatpedal hab ich mir die bei yt dazu bestellt.


Oh ja die sehen geil aus die Atlas! Gute Entscheidung!


----------



## Cooper1986 (3. Januar 2019)

roottjk schrieb:


> Oh ja die sehen heil aus Dir Atlas! Gute Entscheidung!



Ja dann sind Pedale, vorbau, Lenker von der Atlas Serie von race face, macht sicher ein stimmiges Bild. Bin noch am überlegen das ich vorne ein rotes Zahnrad von race race verbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soean (3. Januar 2019)

Die one up für 109€ bei BC kann ich nur empfehlen. Super Grip und schön flach.


----------



## roottjk (3. Januar 2019)

Soean schrieb:


> Die one up für 109€ bei BC kann ich nur empfehlen. Super Grip und schön flach.


Seh Sie mir an thx


----------



## Soean (3. Januar 2019)

Die one up für 109€ bei BC kann ich nur empfehlen. Super Grip und schön flach.


----------



## Velomobilfahrer (4. Januar 2019)

Moin Moin
ich habe mir am 21.12.2018 ein Tues CF Pro Größe M in der Farbe BLOOD RED / GORE RED bestellt.

Ich hatte mir kurz zuvor ein 2015er Tues CF Comp hier im Bikemarkt besorgt und nach meinen wünschen umgebaut, Schaltung, Bremsen, Lenker Pedale Freilauf usw.... Dann habe ich durch Zufall das Angebot bei YT gesehen und konnte nicht widerstehen ein neues Tues zu bestellen. 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Jacoul (4. Januar 2019)

Mein Capra ltd. kommt morgen an! 
Verschickt YT doch vor dem 09.01.


----------



## roottjk (4. Januar 2019)

Jacoul schrieb:


> Mein Capra ltd. kommt morgen an!
> Verschickt YT doch vor dem 09.01.


Gratuliere! Nur noch einmal schlafen


----------



## Korner (5. Januar 2019)

Meines geht am Montag in den Versand 



Velomobilfahrer schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> ich habe mir am 21.12.2018 ein Tues CF Pro Größe M in der Farbe BLOOD RED / GORE RED bestellt.
> 
> Ich hatte mir kurz zuvor ein 2015er Tues CF Comp hier im Bikemarkt besorgt und nach meinen wünschen umgebaut, Schaltung, Bremsen, Lenker Pedale Freilauf usw.... Dann habe ich durch Zufall das Angebot bei YT gesehen und konnte nicht widerstehen ein neues Tues zu bestellen.
> ...



Gratuliere dir zu deinem neuen Tues


----------



## Cooper1986 (5. Januar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Meines geht am Montag in den Versand
> 
> 
> 
> Gratuliere dir zu deinem neuen Tues



Meines macht sich am Dienstag auf die Reise zu mir


----------



## MS_DA (5. Januar 2019)

Also bei mir kam leider noch keine Nachricht zum Versand  (29er Capra CF).
Ich hoffe, dass liegt nicht am Schaltauge, dass ich noch mit bestellt habe  
So langsam werd ich ungeduldig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (5. Januar 2019)

Max_SDA schrieb:


> Also bei mir kam leider noch keine Nachricht zum Versand  (29er Capra CF).
> Ich hoffe, dass liegt nicht am Schaltauge, dass ich noch mit bestellt habe
> So langsam werd ich ungeduldig!



Aber aber , das kommt schon noch früh genug  
Umso länger du auf das Bike wartest um so länger bleibt es heile


----------



## roottjk (5. Januar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Aber aber , das kommt schon noch früh genug
> Umso länger du auf das Bike wartest um so länger bleibt es heile


Es ist ja außerdem eine tolle Jahreszeit um auf sein bike zu warten. In Wien schneit und stürmt es die nächsten Tage...härter wäre es wenn es schon Frühjahr wäre. Dennoch kann ich’s auch nicht erwarten endlich Part of the good times zu sein


----------



## Korner (5. Januar 2019)

roottjk schrieb:


> Es ist ja außerdem eine tolle Jahreszeit um auf sein bike zu warten. In Wien schneit und stürmt es die nächsten Tage...härter wäre es wenn es schon Frühjahr wäre. Dennoch kann ich’s auch nicht erwarten endlich Part of the good times zu sein


----------



## Korner (5. Januar 2019)

Wien is Cute  

komm zu mir in die Obersteiermark


----------



## Cooper1986 (5. Januar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 811766
> 
> Wien is Cute
> 
> komm zu mir in die Obersteiermark



Hey ihr seit auch Österreicher 
Rüsten wir das Land mit yt bike aus! 
Bin aus Baden bei wien


----------



## Cooper1986 (5. Januar 2019)

Max_SDA schrieb:


> Also bei mir kam leider noch keine Nachricht zum Versand  (29er Capra CF).
> Ich hoffe, dass liegt nicht am Schaltauge, dass ich noch mit bestellt habe
> So langsam werd ich ungeduldig!



Schaltauge hab ich auch dazu bestellt, also an dem sollt es nicht liegen, werden deine bestellung noch nicht soweit bearbeitet haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (5. Januar 2019)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Hey ihr seit auch Österreicher
> Rüsten wir das Land mit yt bike aus!
> Bin aus Baden bei wien



So siehts aus


----------



## roottjk (5. Januar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 811766
> 
> Wien is Cute
> 
> komm zu mir in die Obersteiermark


Mag zwar sein, dass bei euch mehr Schnee liegt aber in Wien sind wir die unangefochtenen sturmgroßmeister 
BTW bin auch aus der Stmk. Graz


----------



## roottjk (5. Januar 2019)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Hey ihr seit auch Österreicher
> Rüsten wir das Land mit yt bike aus!
> Bin aus Baden bei wien


cool! Hast es näher zum semmering als ich aus dem 22. Bezirk.


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Januar 2019)

roottjk schrieb:


> Es ist ja außerdem eine tolle Jahreszeit um auf sein bike zu warten. In Wien schneit und stürmt es die nächsten Tage...härter wäre es wenn es schon Frühjahr wäre. Dennoch kann ich’s auch nicht erwarten endlich Part of the good times zu sein


Na zum glück das gibt morgen einen guten snow ride


----------



## Cooper1986 (5. Januar 2019)

bin schon am schaun wo ich das capra in den urlaub mitnehme, durch den kauf heuer werdens leider nur camping ausflüge in österreich, favoriten sind bis jz: Schladming und Reschenpass


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Januar 2019)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Hey ihr seit auch Österreicher
> Rüsten wir das Land mit yt bike aus!
> Bin aus Baden bei wien


Der Harzberg ist morgen sicher perfekt zum fahren


----------



## Cooper1986 (5. Januar 2019)

roottjk schrieb:


> cool! Hast es näher zum semmering als ich aus dem 22. Bezirk.



Vieleicht sehen wir uns mal dort 
Möcht heuer eh wieder mehr am semmering fahen bzw. Wexltrails


----------



## Korner (5. Januar 2019)

roottjk schrieb:


> cool! Hast es näher zum semmering als ich aus dem 22. Bezirk.



i bin in 40 min am Semmering


----------



## roottjk (5. Januar 2019)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Vieleicht sehen wir uns mal dort
> Möcht heuer eh wieder mehr am semmering fahen bzw. Wexltrails


Wär cool, sag Bescheid wenn du unterwegs bist.


----------



## Cooper1986 (5. Januar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> i bin in 40 min am Semmering



Cool vlt schaffen wir mal eine Herden Ausfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roottjk (5. Januar 2019)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Cool vlt schaffen wir mal eine Herden Ausfahrt


Yes!!!


----------



## Korner (5. Januar 2019)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Cool vlt schaffen wir mal eine Herden Ausfahrt



Ich hoffe doch stark


----------



## PatFl1 (6. Januar 2019)

Mein vor Weihnachten bestelltes jeffsy cf hat sich nun auch endlich auf den Postweg gemacht. Bin mega gespannt


----------



## Tidi (6. Januar 2019)

Ist der Paketschein erstellt, oder hat sich die Kiste tatsächlich schon auf den Weg gemacht?


----------



## Korner (6. Januar 2019)

PatFl1 schrieb:


> Mein vor Weihnachten bestelltes jeffsy cf hat sich nun auch endlich auf den Postweg gemacht. Bin mega gespannt


Wut ? dafuq wie jetzt ?


----------



## Cooper1986 (6. Januar 2019)

Bei mir steht in der Rechnung die ich am freitag bekommen hab, lieferdatum 8.1.
Kann auf der DHL Seite nur sehen das die Infos elektronisch übermittelt wurden


----------



## PatFl1 (6. Januar 2019)

Bei mir ist als lieferdatum auch der 8.1 angegeben. In der sendungsverfolgung steht aktuell allerdings auch noch das die paketinfos elektronisch übermittelt wurden.


----------



## Korner (6. Januar 2019)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Bei mir steht in der Rechnung die ich am freitag bekommen hab, lieferdatum 8.1.
> Kann auf der DHL Seite nur sehen das die Infos elektronisch übermittelt wurden



 Auf meiner Rechnung steht Versanddatum 08.01.2019 

wo sehr ihr das Lieferdatum ?


----------



## Cooper1986 (6. Januar 2019)

Ja versanddatum steht bei mir eh auch, kann man ja mal verwechseln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (6. Januar 2019)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Ja versanddatum steht bei mir eh auch, kann man ja mal verwechseln


Kann man , sollte kein Vorwurf sein 
Ich hab halt gesucht und gesucht und war am verzweifeln weil ich kein Empfangsdatum gefunden habe


----------



## Cooper1986 (6. Januar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Kann man , sollte kein Vorwurf sein
> Ich hab halt gesucht und gesucht und war am verzweifeln weil ich kein Empfangsdatum gefunden habe


Also machen unsere Räder schon eine gemeinsame Tour ohne uns


----------



## MS_DA (6. Januar 2019)

Also habt ihr nach der Mail mit der Auftragsbestätigung noch eine Mail mit der Rechnung bekommen?
Bei mir steht in der Auftragsbestätigung nur "Artikel auf Lager"


----------



## Cooper1986 (6. Januar 2019)

Max_SDA schrieb:


> Also habt ihr nach der Mail mit der Auftragsbestätigung noch eine Mail mit der Rechnung bekommen?
> Bei mir steht in der Auftragsbestätigung nur "Artikel auf Lager"



Ja, so war's zumindest bei mir. Eine mail mit Auftragsbestätigung und paar Tage danach eine mit Rechnung und paar Std später war die DHL trackingnummer auf der Homepage angezeigt.

Artikel auf Lager steht bei meiner auch, also keine Panik wird schon


----------



## Korner (6. Januar 2019)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Also machen unsere Räder schon eine gemeinsame Tour ohne uns



Ja da können sie sich kennenlernen 



Max_SDA schrieb:


> Also habt ihr nach der Mail mit der Auftragsbestätigung noch eine Mail mit der Rechnung bekommen?
> Bei mir steht in der Auftragsbestätigung nur "Artikel auf Lager"



Jawohl , hab 3 Mails bekommen.

- Auftragsbestätigung
- Zahlungsbestätigung
- Rechnung mit Auftragsabschluss inkl. Versandbestätigung per DHL

@Cooper1986  da war ich eine sekunde zu langsam


----------



## MS_DA (6. Januar 2019)

Danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (6. Januar 2019)

Max_SDA schrieb:


> Danke für die Info


Bitte gerne


----------



## Tidi (7. Januar 2019)

POTZ BLITZ ... entgegen der Aussge des YT Mitarbeiters (Versand ab 9.1.) ist mein Bike heute Im Startpaketzentrum bearbeitet worden!!!


----------



## Jacoul (7. Januar 2019)

Vermutlich aufgrund der Wetterlage ist mein Capra am Samstag doch noch nicht angekommen... 
Sendestatus ist leider auch seit Freitag nicht mehr aktualisiert worden und das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum steht auch nicht mehr da. 
Hoffentlich kommt es trotzdem heute noch! 



Tidi schrieb:


> POTZ BLITZ ... entgegen der Aussge des YT Mitarbeiters (Versand ab 9.1.) ist mein Bike heute Im Startpaketzentrum bearbeitet worden!!!



Die bei YT arbeiten schneller, als sie einem erzählen.


----------



## Soean (7. Januar 2019)

Meins ist auch im Paketzentrum und soll morgen ankommen  Voooorfreude


----------



## Tidi (7. Januar 2019)

@Jacoul  ... na wenn DHL sich dem Tempo anpasst, is Alled jut!!!


----------



## Korner (7. Januar 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> POTZ BLITZ ... entgegen der Aussge des YT Mitarbeiters (Versand ab 9.1.) ist mein Bike heute Im Startpaketzentrum bearbeitet worden!!!



 ich will auch , mein Status ist unverändert 



Jacoul schrieb:


> Vermutlich aufgrund der Wetterlage ist mein Capra am Samstag doch noch nicht angekommen...
> Sendestatus ist leider auch seit Freitag nicht mehr aktualisiert worden und das voraussichtliche Lieferdatum steht auch nicht mehr da.
> Hoffentlich kommt es trotzdem heute noch!



Und ????


----------



## Jacoul (7. Januar 2019)

Nichts...


----------



## Velomobilfahrer (8. Januar 2019)

Moin Moin
ich habe jetzt auch eine Rechnung und Paketnummer bekommen, trotzdem rechne ich nicht in dieser Woche mit dem Tues.
Die Wartezeiten für die Räder finde ich ok zumal auch gleich gesagt wurde, das erst ab 9.1 verschickt wird. Für ein Velomobil wartet man mindestens 6 Monate, auf meine Sonderanfertigung für einen Weltrekordversuch warte ich schon 3,25 Jahre.
Ich bin also abgehärtet was Wartezeit angeht ! 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Korner (8. Januar 2019)

Jacoul schrieb:


> Nichts...



Ich fühle mit dir 



Velomobilfahrer schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> ich habe jetzt auch eine Rechnung und Paketnummer bekommen, trotzdem rechne ich nicht in dieser Woche mit dem Tues.
> Die Wartezeiten für die Räder finde ich ok zumal auch gleich gesagt wurde, das erst ab 9.1 verschickt wird. Für ein Velomobil wartet man mindestens 6 Monate, auf meine Sonderanfertigung für einen Weltrekordversuch warte ich schon 3,25 Jahre.
> Ich bin also abgehärtet was Wartezeit angeht !
> ...



Ich dachte sowieso das dein Name nur ein Scherz ist 
Was dauert dabei so lange ?


----------



## Soean (8. Januar 2019)

Meins hängt jetzt im Ziel paketzentrum... Aber es ging echt fix... Hatte persönlich ende Januar mit dem bike gerechnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jacoul (8. Januar 2019)

Und meins hat es heute ins Zustellfahrzeug geschafft. 
Werde mich dann wohl heute Nachmittag mit einem Foto von hier verabschieden.


----------



## Korner (8. Januar 2019)

Und meins steht scheinbar noch immer bei YT rum :/


----------



## Velomobilfahrer (8. Januar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Ich fühle mit dir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich gehe mal von einer Arbeitsweise aus:
kiffen,saufen oh Karosse versaut, naja nicht so schlimm erstmal kiffen... usw. usw.
Darum muß man solange auf sein Velomobil warten.

Nee der Name ist kein scherz, ich fahre 25-30000km im Jahr, letzten Winter dann ein Enduro besorgt um mit Spikereifen zur Arbeit zu kommen (kein Auto). Das fahren mit dem Enduro hat mir auch Spaß gemacht und nun kommt noch ein Tues dazu.
Ein Enduro würde für meine Fahrweise, als Anfänger 100mal reichen, aber ich finde das Tues halt schick.

Am 9.1.19 soll mein Rad auf die Reise gehen, mal schauen ob DHL auch Lust hat.

Gruß Chris


----------



## Korner (8. Januar 2019)

Velomobilfahrer schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal von einer Arbeitsweise aus:
> kiffen,saufen oh Karosse versaut, naja nicht so schlimm erstmal kiffen... usw. usw.
> Darum muß man solange auf sein Velomobil warten.
> 
> ...


 Lel , ok Stabiler Typ 
Respekt zu der Leistung. 


Mein Rad kommt laut DHL DONNERSTAG


----------



## Velomobilfahrer (8. Januar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Mein Rad kommt laut DHL DONNERSTAG



Du glücklicher


----------



## Cooper1986 (8. Januar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Lel , ok Stabiler Typ
> Respekt zu der Leistung.
> 
> 
> Mein Rad kommt laut DHL DONNERSTAG




Meins auch!! 

Kanns gar nicht glauben, am Anfang schreibens was von bis zu 12 Werktagen und jz soll's nach 2 schon  da sein


----------



## Korner (8. Januar 2019)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Meins auch!!
> 
> Kanns gar nicht glauben, am Anfang schreibens was von bis zu 12 Werktagen und jz soll's nach 2 schon  da sein



Genau das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht , bei der Trackingnummer is seit ewigen Zeiten nichts mehr passiert und dann kommt heut diese Bombenmail 

HYPETRAIN inc.


----------



## Cooper1986 (8. Januar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Genau das selbe hab ich mir auch gedacht , bei der Trackingnummer is seit ewigen Zeiten nichts mehr passiert und dann kommt heut diese Bombenmail
> 
> 
> 
> HYPETRAIN inc.



Bin auch mal fragend mitn Handy in der Arbeit gestanden und hab's nicht glauben können...
Aber ja mal schaun, hab's vorsichtshalber zu meinen Eltern geschickt, wenn ich nicht da sein sollte und Pensionisten mehr Zeit zum Warten haben


----------



## Korner (8. Januar 2019)

Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Bin auch mal fragend mitn Handy in der Arbeit gestanden und hab's nicht glauben können...
> Aber ja mal schaun, hab's vorsichtshalber zu meinen Eltern geschickt, wenn ich nicht da sein sollte und Pensionisten mehr Zeit zum Warten haben



Habe die selbe Idee ,hab am Donnerstag Erste Hilfe Auffrischung und die dauert den ganzen Tag -.- 

Ansonsten hol ichs von der Paketstation ab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cooper1986 (8. Januar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Habe die selbe Idee ,hab am Donnerstag Erste Hilfe Auffrischung und die dauert den ganzen Tag -.-
> 
> Ansonsten hol ichs von der Paketstation ab



Ich komm erst um 17 Uhr heim von der Arbeit 

Von dem her hab ich gleich zu meiner familiären Paketstation geschickt


----------



## Tidi (8. Januar 2019)

Erster


----------



## Jacoul (8. Januar 2019)

Wie gesagt... Ich klinke mich hiermit mal aus. 
Wünsche euch noch viel Geduld beim warten und umso mehr Freude, wenn eure Bikes dann ankommen.


----------



## PatFl1 (8. Januar 2019)

Meines kam auch heute an


----------



## Moritz2905 (9. Januar 2019)

Servus,

ich nehme hier auch mal Platz um auf mein Capra 27 AL Comp in Emba Orange zu warten. 
Bin mal gespannt welchen Liefertermin ich bestätigt bekomme.


----------



## Feinkost (9. Januar 2019)

Rechnung und Versandbestätigung für mein TUES CF in white erhalten. 
Seit 2 Tagen werden die Daten an DHL übermittelt. Mal sehen wie es weitergeht. 
Hoffe es ist zum WE da. Freu mich riesig auf´s aufbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feinkost (9. Januar 2019)

Jacoul schrieb:


> Wie gesagt... Ich klinke mich hiermit mal aus.
> Wünsche euch noch viel Geduld beim warten und umso mehr Freude, wenn eure Bikes dann ankommen.



Glückwunsch. Sieht echt klasse aus. Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Agent500 (10. Januar 2019)

Moritz2905 schrieb:


> ich nehme hier auch mal Platz um auf mein Capra 27 AL Comp in Emba Orange zu warten. Bin mal gespannt welchen Liefertermin ich bestätigt bekomme.



Sehr gute Wahl. 
Hätte es das Bike schon letztes Jahr so gegeben, hätte ich es auch genommen. 
Poste mal Bilder, wenn es angekommen ist. 
Die neuen Farben würden mich mal ohne Photoshop interessieren.


----------



## MarKurte (10. Januar 2019)

Moritz2905 schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich nehme hier auch mal Platz um auf mein Capra 27 AL Comp in Emba Orange zu warten.
> Bin mal gespannt welchen Liefertermin ich bestätigt bekomme.



Yes, gute Wahl. Ich schließe mich jetzt auch mit einem Capra 29 AL Comp in Concrete Grey an  Liefertermin 6.3.


----------



## Velomobilfahrer (10. Januar 2019)

Moin Moin
DHL ist ja schneller als erlaub damit habe ich nicht gerechnet !
Gruß Chris


----------



## Ridecanyon (10. Januar 2019)

Mein Cf pro in L kam auch gestern nach Versand am Montag. Hatte jemand auch schon das Problem, dass die E13 Schlappen so fest auf der Felge festgebacken waren, dass sie nur mit erheblichen Kraftaufwand und zumindest einer erst nach Ansetzen des Tapetenmessers runter gingen?? Fahr schon lange Rad, das hab ich noch nie erlebt...


----------



## Soean (10. Januar 2019)

Sooo das Schätzchen ist gestern auch angekommen - gab sogar nen tshirt dabei?  

Reifen, trickstuffbelege und optisch passende Griffe und fertig isses  

Viel Geduld an die Wartenden


----------



## Ridecanyon (10. Januar 2019)

Soean schrieb:


> Sooo das Schätzchen ist gestern auch angekommen - gab sogar nen tshirt dabei?
> 
> Reifen, trickstuffbelege und optisch passende Griffe und fertig isses
> 
> Viel Geduld an die Wartenden


D.h. Deine Reifen gingen gut runter?

Shirt war bei mir auch dabei, schöne Geste aber nach dem Weggang von Gwin hätten sie die wohl schwer los bekommen .


----------



## Soean (10. Januar 2019)

Hinterreifen ging gut, vorderreifen hatte ich fast angst das mein daumen bricht  körpereinsatz und handballen dann konnte ich ihn dazu bewegen den felgenrand loszulassen...


----------



## MS_DA (10. Januar 2019)

Mein Capra liegt inzwischen seit gestern Mittag im Startpaketzentrum in Nohra.
Bin Mal gespannt ob es morgen bei mir ist


----------



## Velomobilfahrer (10. Januar 2019)

So mein Tues ist angekommen !
Ich bin dann mal wech.
Gruß Chris

PS:  Tues CF in M ohne Pedale 15,975kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basmati55 (11. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin zwar neu hier aber finde den Thread ganz sinnvoll. Ich habe Dienstag mein Capra CF Pro Race 29er in schwarz bestellt...und zwar über JobRad. Ich protokolliere mal den Ablauf, für alle die es interessiert und vielleicht den gleichen Weg gehen wollen.

Dienstag 8.1.19 :
YT Seite ist wieder online, nachgeschaut was das neue Capra zu bieten hat. Geil, Farbe in Petrol???...wtf...puuuuh, gibt's auch in schwarz. Ab damit in den Warenkorb in Größe L und als Zahlungsart JobRad ausgewählt. Zum Schluss kommt die Meldung das YT ein Angebot rausschickt das an JR weitergeleitet werden muss. Alle 5 min Postfach gecheckt...nichts. Dienstag Abend mit YT Kontakt aufgenommen und nachgefragt wie lange die Antwort dauert und dann ins Bettchen gehüpft...zzzzzZZZzzZ

Mittwoch 9.1.19:
Hurra, Antwort von YT "aufgrund hohes Bestellaufkommens...bla...kann sich Antwort verzögern...blubb..."...10 Minuten später kam die Mail mit dem Angebot. YES, Angebot runtergeladen und ausgefüllt, aufgrund privater Termine aber erst...

Donnerstag 10.1.19:
...heute bei JR per Mail weitergeleitet. Jetzt nur noch auf die Freigabe meines Arbeitgebers warten.

Freitag 11.1.19:
9.08 uhr kam die Bestätigung das mein Arbeitgeber grünes Licht gegeben hat und die Bestellung ausgelöst hat. Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt.

...to be continued!


----------



## Speckknedl (11. Januar 2019)

Wuhuu endlich, nach langem warten! Jeffsy 27.5 in deep blue / magnesium white bestellt. Jetzt nur noch die Bestellbestätigung abwarten


----------



## Feinkost (11. Januar 2019)

wow...mein Tues ist auch da. 
Interessant, dass der Versandstatus sich nie verändert hat. Es blieb bei "...Daten werden an DHL übermittelt" . Heute morgen kam es an. 
Optik ist der Hammer und ich finden die Qualität absolut hochwertig. 

Nette Überraschung, mit einem Drehmomentschlüssel und dem T-Shirt habe ich auch nicht gerechnet. 

Morgen wird weiter gebastelt: 
- Sattelstütze kürzen
- TRP bremse entlüften... wirkt ziemlich schwammig
- Dämpfer und Gabel richtig einstellen
- Plotter anwerfen und dem Dämpfer als auch der Gabel neue Decals verpassen. Bekommen welche in schwarz hochglanz. 
- Matte Lackschutzfole aufbringen

Austausch: 
- Vorbau wird durch einen Funn mit 30mm oder 40mm getauscht
- Lenker ggf. wieder ein Vector mit 12Backsweep
- Pedale kaufen Race Face atlas (...echt vergessen)


----------



## Feinkost (11. Januar 2019)

Ein paar Fragen habe ich noch an alle Fox x2 Fahrer:

- Beim ausfedern höre ich den Anschlag sehr deutlich. Es klingt so als ob Metall auf Metall am Anschlag schlägt. Bei meinem Enduro fahre ich auch ein X2. Dort habe ich das nicht. 

- das Einstellwerkzeug und die Volume spacer waren bei mir nicht dabei. Bei Euch auch nicht? ​


----------



## Blacksheep87 (12. Januar 2019)

Mein x2 hatte das am Anfang auch, vermutlich weil zu schnell aufgepumpt bzw. zu wenig eingefedert während dessen.

Nach ein paar mal wippen wars dann weg.

Spacer auch nicht verbaut?


----------



## Cooper1986 (12. Januar 2019)

Mein capra liegt seit mittwoch abend in Wien im paketzentrum, ist ca. 25km von mir und DHL schaffte es nicht bis heute es zu liefern. 

Die sendungsstatuse sind auch sehr missverständlich, steht was das es am Mittwoch um 20:20 in Wien angekommen ist und als nächster Schritt soll es vorbereitet werden  für den Transport in das "Zielland" 

Da soll man sich auskennen 
Naja hoffe das es heute noch kommt, lt DHL Hotline kanns sein das noch kommt


----------



## buddlersen (14. Januar 2019)

Feinkost schrieb:


> wow...mein Tues ist auch da.
> Interessant, dass der Versandstatus sich nie verändert hat. Es blieb bei "...Daten werden an DHL übermittelt" . Heute morgen kam es an.


Wieviel Zeit verging den von Trackingcode erhalten bis Paketankunft.
Ich habe da auch mal was auf Verdacht bestellt, als Liefertermin den 3. April aber auf einmal schon einen Trackingcode mit derselben Info wie du.


----------



## Feinkost (14. Januar 2019)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Wieviel Zeit verging den von Trackingcode erhalten bis Paketankunft.
> Ich habe da auch mal was auf Verdacht bestellt, als Liefertermin den 3. April aber auf einmal schon einen Trackingcode mit derselben Info wie du.




8.01. kam die Rechnung inkl. Tracking. Am 11.01. war es dann schon da mit der Aussage: "...ey komme runter. Paket zu groß". 
Normal hätte der Typ ein Anpfiff bekommen. In diesem Fall bin ich halbnackt und mit Tunnelblick auf die Straße gelaufen und habe mein Paket selbst aus dem Laster gezogen und in meine Höhle verschleppt. Im Bewusstsein über Futterneid habe ich jeglichen Personen auf dem Weg mit undeutlichen aber ziemlich aggressiven Gesten klar gemacht, dass das Paket NUR mir gehört. Ca. 4 Std. habe ich es beobachtet bis ich es behutsam ausgepackt habe.... also so in etwa:


----------



## Feinkost (14. Januar 2019)

Blacksheep87 schrieb:


> Mein x2 hatte das am Anfang auch, vermutlich weil zu schnell aufgepumpt bzw. zu wenig eingefedert während dessen.
> 
> Nach ein paar mal wippen wars dann weg.
> 
> Spacer auch nicht verbaut?




...wie recht du hast. 
nach 2 Tagen Freudehüpfen im Büro ist es weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feinkost (14. Januar 2019)

...ach ja Spacer kauft man sich privat selbst oder sollten die eigentlich mit dabei gewesen sein?


----------



## buddlersen (15. Januar 2019)

Produktivität auf Arbeit gerade auf Null gesunken.


----------



## schneeerich (16. Januar 2019)

Hi Leute,

Capra 27 Al Base am 8.1. bestellt - lieferbar ab 16.1.  

Inzwischen hat sich das Verfügbarkeitsdatum auf der Homepage (nicht in meinem Account) in den März verschoben.  

Gilt das auch für mich oder nur für Leute, die jetzt bestellen würden? 

Grüße


----------



## buddlersen (16. Januar 2019)

Du bleibst bei deinem ersten Datum.
Bei mir war es sogar andersrum, bei der Bestellung 3.4. angezeigt, geliefert wurde jedoch gestern.


----------



## Moritz2905 (16. Januar 2019)

Ich hab für mein Capra jetzt auch endlich die Sendungsnummer erhalten, hoffe es kommt diese Woche noch.

Glückwunsch an @buddlersen du bist wohl der Erste der sein Capra bekommen hat, ich habe mir das gleiche bestellt und hatte lieferbar ab 16.01. auf der Bestätigung stehen..


----------



## zmitti (16. Januar 2019)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Du bleibst bei deinem ersten Datum.
> Bei mir war es sogar andersrum, bei der Bestellung 3.4. angezeigt, geliefert wurde jedoch gestern.



Bist du zufrieden mit der Farbe? Würd mal gern ein Bild bei „Tageslicht“ sehen...sieht jedenfalls schonma geil aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (16. Januar 2019)

zmitti schrieb:


> Bist du zufrieden mit der Farbe? Würd mal gern ein Bild bei „Tageslicht“ sehen...sieht jedenfalls schonma geil aus


Genau das denke ich mir auch! Wie erwartet wirkt es schonmal ne ganze Ecke heller als auf der YT Seite. Sieht gut aus


----------



## buddlersen (16. Januar 2019)

Die Farbe ist wirklich chic, aber hat mehr Rot enthalten, als es auf den Bildern rüberkommt. Tageslicht habe ich jetzt leider wieder verpasst :/


----------



## zmitti (16. Januar 2019)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist wirklich chic, aber hat mehr Rot enthalten, als es auf den Bildern rüberkommt. Tageslicht habe ich jetzt leider wieder verpasst :/



Morgen wird’s auch wieder hell  
Passt die Kombi mit dem blau?


----------



## JulianFritz (17. Januar 2019)

Servus zusammen! Capra AL am 8.01. Bestellt! (Lieferbar ab 16.01.)
Zahlungseingang am 10.01 bestätigt!
Seit dem nichts mehr gehört... Ihr wisst sicher wie ich leide


----------



## Moritz2905 (17. Januar 2019)

@JulianFritz ich habe am selben Datum bestellt und heute ist die Mail von DHL gekommen, dass mein Paket Morgen kommt 
Seit Dienstag ist mein Auftragsstatus bei Yt "komplett abgeschlossen" und die Sendungsnummer habe ich seit gestern. 

Also bei dir kann es auch nicht mehr lange dauern :-D


----------



## JulianFritz (17. Januar 2019)

@Moritz2905  mein Status ist jetzt auch "komplett Abgeschlossen"! In der Rechnung die ich ca zeitgleich per Mail bekommen hab steht jedoch Versand Datum 21.01!?Von DHL hab ich noch nichts bekommen ...


----------



## schneeerich (18. Januar 2019)

schneeerich schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> Capra 27 Al Base am 8.1. bestellt - lieferbar ab 16.1.
> 
> ...



Also: 8.1. bestellt, direkt bezahlt.
Laut Auftragsbestätigung lieferbar ab 16.1.
Am 18.1. habe ich die Rechnung erhalten, in der das Versanddatum 22.1. steht.
Also noch eine Woche gedulden.
DHL Tracking habe ich schon.


----------



## buddlersen (18. Januar 2019)

zmitti schrieb:


> Morgen wird’s auch wieder hell
> Passt die Kombi mit dem blau?



So schaut's aus


----------



## schneeerich (18. Januar 2019)

buddlersen schrieb:


> So schaut's aus
> Anhang anzeigen 816381


Wenn das mal nicht am Schloss in Wernigerode ist ....


----------



## MarKurte (18. Januar 2019)

buddlersen schrieb:


> So schaut's aus
> Anhang anzeigen 816381


Echt schick, aber sieht halt absolut gar nicht wie auf der YT Seite aus. Ne echte Irreführung, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zmitti (18. Januar 2019)

buddlersen schrieb:


> So schaut's aus
> Anhang anzeigen 816381



das Gegenlicht verfälscht natürlich etwas......is aber trotzdem geil
Wie macht sich das blau?


----------



## lordbritannia (18. Januar 2019)

I did it......Jeffsy  29 CF Pro Race is coming... in silver & deep patrol


----------



## zmitti (18. Januar 2019)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> I did it...... 29 CF Pro Race is coming
> Anhang anzeigen 816499



Glückwunsch! Capra oder Jeffsy?


----------



## lordbritannia (19. Januar 2019)

zmitti schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Capra oder Jeffsy?


Jeffsy  Capra hab ich ja schon....


----------



## MarKurte (20. Januar 2019)

Hat irgendwer schon ein Bike in der Farbe "CONCRETE GREY / BLACK Magic"? Würde mich echt interessieren wie die Farbe tatsächlich aussieht. 

Edit: hab bei instagram ein Bild gefunden. Sieht gut aus!!


----------



## ku77ni (20. Januar 2019)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> I did it...... 29 CF Pro Race is coming
> Anhang anzeigen 816499


Ich möchte ja nicht den Moralapostel spielen, aber könnte man nicht ggf. Mit deiner Bestellnummer blödsinn machen (vielleicht die Versandadresse ändern)?


----------



## Cooper1986 (20. Januar 2019)

ku77ni schrieb:


> Ich möchte ja nicht den Moralapostel spielen, aber könnte man nicht ggf. Mit deiner Bestellnummer blödsinn machen (vielleicht die Versandadresse ändern)?



Dazu brauchst seine Zugangsdaten vom account


----------



## buddlersen (20. Januar 2019)

zmitti schrieb:


> das Gegenlicht verfälscht natürlich etwas......is aber trotzdem geil
> Wie macht sich das blau?


Das Blau macht sich gut, ist kein Augenkrebs-Totalkontrast 

Anbei nochmal ein Bild, bei dem die Farben zumindest auf dem Handy so ziemlich genau der Realität entsprachen.



Ich bin damit raus aus dem Wartezimmer.


----------



## Cooper1986 (21. Januar 2019)

Dhl ist soooooooo scheiße!!!!!!!!!
Die haben mein bike verloren und jz kann ich nur stornieren, weil ich bei der Xmas Aktion ein capra 27 cf um 2950€ statt 3690€ bestellt habe und es ausverkauft ist. 
Echt geil!!

Hab jz mal yt gefragt ob sie mir ein gutes Angebot machen für ein 2019er Modell, ist ja nicht meine schuld und wenn sie keinen Kunden verlieren möchten. Bin mal gespannt ob was von ihnen kommt! Kann mir jz entweder das al Comp ums selbe Geld oder 1000€ drauflegen das ich ein cf Modell bekomm. Haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS_DA (21. Januar 2019)

sicher dass es ausverkauft ist?
Mein Capra CF 29 ist auch noch verfügbar:
https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/1955/sCategory/77

Ich glaub da haben einige storniert, als die neuen Modelle rauskamen...

EDIT:
habs gefunden, leider nur XXL:
https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/1941/sCategory/77

Alu gibts auch noch 

https://www.yt-industries.com/detail/index/sArticle/1943/sCategory/77

YT macht dir da sicher n Angebot..


----------



## Cooper1986 (21. Januar 2019)

Max_SDA schrieb:


> YT macht dir da sicher n Angebot..


Bin ich auch gespannt, warte jz mal


In der E-Mail haben's schon geschrieben, da es nicht mehr verfügbar ist kann ich nur stornieren...

Wegen dem XXL, meinst du, würd mir das passen mit 189cm und sl 89cm?

Updat: yt hat mir das selbe Modell in XXL zurück gelegt bis das mit DHL geregelt ist aber da die schon geschrieben haben "bike verschwunden" dürfte sich das erledigt haben.

Ein großes Lob an yt, sie helfen sehr an einer guten Lösung des Problems


----------



## Spalthammer (21. Januar 2019)

Habe auch gerade auf den Bestell-Button gedrückt
Jeffsy 29er CF XXL Comp in rot.
Bin jetzt schon aufgeregt, schaue Handball und betrinke mich


----------



## Feinkost (22. Januar 2019)

...habe mein TUES wieder verpackt. Geht zurück und wird überprüft 
Wollte den Dämpfer ausbauen und die untere Dämpferschraube konnte nicht vollständig rausgedreht werden. Leider ging sie aber auch kein bisschen wieder rein. Wirkt so als ob die Buchse/Mutter (die ja jetzt im Rahmen integriert ist) nicht greift.
Bisher super schnelle Reaktion von YT. 
Sonntag Info geschickt und heute um 14:00 Uhr schon eine persönliche Reaktion mit dem Retourenschein. 
Mal sehen wie es weitergeht... ich werde berichten.


----------



## moudi (22. Januar 2019)

War bei meinem 2018er capra das gleiche,jedoch gings um das gewinde in der sitzstrebe wo der umlenkhebel befestigt ist.
Bei mir war das problem dass die schraube beim zusammenbau in ein defektes/nicht sauber geschnittenes gewinde einfach reingedreht wurde....

Ich drück dir die daumen dass es bei dir etwas speditiver abgewickelt wird als es bei mir der fall war...


----------



## Feinkost (22. Januar 2019)

moudi schrieb:


> War bei meinem 2018er capra das gleiche,jedoch gings um das gewinde in der sitzstrebe wo der umlenkhebel befestigt ist.
> Bei mir war das problem dass die schraube beim zusammenbau in ein defektes/nicht sauber geschnittenes gewinde einfach reingedreht wurde....
> 
> Ich drück dir die daumen dass es bei dir etwas speditiver abgewickelt wird als es bei mir der fall war...


Also den Vertrauensaufbau in Carbon habe ich mir auch anders vorgestellt. Aufgrund des Wetters und meinen Skiurlaub bin ich nicht ganz so sehr unter Zeitnot. Daher versuch ich es positiv zu sehen: "...gut, dass ich es jetzt - vor der Saison und nach ca. 10 Tage nach Lieferung - bemerkt habe"
Gleichzeitig kann ich mein Zähneknirschen nicht ganz verkneifen. Die Schönheit stand in meinem Büro und hat den ein oder anderen Tagtraum zugelassen. Hin und wieder hat dann mal ein DHL Bote geklingelt und mir ein Tuningteil gebracht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnubbi88 (22. Januar 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade auf den Bestell-Button gedrückt
> Jeffsy 29er CF XXL Comp in rot.
> Bin jetzt schon aufgeregt, schaue Handball und betrinke mich


Wie groß bist du?


----------



## Spalthammer (22. Januar 2019)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du?


Handballergröße....195 cm


----------



## 2pi (22. Januar 2019)

Also seit gestern 2cm größer  
Wobei Coxy nach dem Abend auch hätte fragen können, wie breit du bist


----------



## schnubbi88 (22. Januar 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Handballergröße....195 cm


Danke  bei dir ist die Entscheidung dann Recht klar  
Bei meinen 1.90 wäre ich mir noch unsicher. Hoffentlich ist yt Mal bei mir im Ruhrgebiet unterwegs mit seiner Flotte 

Noch was anderes: glaubt ihr, dass, falls ein Al comp noch kommen sollte, das die gleiche Ausstattung wie das CF comp bekommt?


----------



## zmitti (22. Januar 2019)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Noch was anderes: glaubt ihr, dass, falls ein Al comp noch kommen sollte, das die gleiche Ausstattung wie das CF comp bekommt?



Leider ist meine Glaskugel eingefroren aber ich hoff ja auf ein ALU RAW LTD


----------



## lordbritannia (22. Januar 2019)

schnubbi88 schrieb:


> Danke  bei dir ist die Entscheidung dann Recht klar
> Bei meinen 1.90 wäre ich mir noch unsicher. Hoffentlich ist yt Mal bei mir im Ruhrgebiet unterwegs mit seiner Flotte
> 
> Noch was anderes: glaubt ihr, dass, falls ein Al comp noch kommen sollte, das die gleiche Ausstattung wie das CF comp bekommt?


warum sollte dir XXL nicht passen? Welche SL hast du? Ich bin 1,92 mit 90,5 SL und YT empfiehlt beim Jeffsy XXL.


----------



## Cooper1986 (22. Januar 2019)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> warum sollte dir XXL nicht passen? Welche SL hast du? Ich bin 1,92 mit 90,5 SL und YT empfiehlt beim Jeffsy XXL.



Yt meint eh dass mir passen würde, bin 188-189cm mit sl 90cm, einer vom Kundendienst ist 186cm/sl92 und fährt auch eins in xxl

Ist schon geändert die Bestellung, schicken es die Woche noch los


----------



## schnubbi88 (22. Januar 2019)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> warum sollte dir XXL nicht passen? Welche SL hast du? Ich bin 1,92 mit 90,5 SL und YT empfiehlt beim Jeffsy XXL.





Cooper1986 schrieb:


> Yt meint eh dass mir passen würde, bin 188-189cm mit sl 90cm, einer vom Kundendienst ist 186cm/sl92 und fährt auch eins in xxl
> 
> Ist schon geändert die Bestellung, schicken es die Woche noch los


Hab ne sl von 91-92. Bin nur eher ein Fan von aufrechtem entspannten Sitzen, aber da XL ja schon bei 182 losgeht, denke ich auch, dass XXL am besten passen sollte. 
Wenn die noch eine Alu Variante nachlegen sollten, würde am Ende der Saison zugeschlagen werden


----------



## schneeerich (23. Januar 2019)

Sooo, meins kam heute an.

Schnell zusammengeknoddelt und dann hab ich ne kleine Runde gedreht.

Ist ein Knacken im Tretlager am Anfang normal ? Oder kann es auch die Kette sein ?
Ist es normal, dass auf der linken Seite am Tretlager so ausschaut auf dem 2ten Bild ? Also keine Abdichtung oder sowas?

Des Weiteren hab ich die Gabel und den Dämpfer mit dem für mein Gewicht angebrachten Druck befüllt. Hab einen Sag von jeweils 30%. Sollte normal doch weniger sein oder ?


----------



## MarKurte (23. Januar 2019)

schneeerich schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 818346 Anhang anzeigen 818345 Anhang anzeigen 818344 Sooo, meins kam heute an.
> 
> Schnell zusammengeknoddelt und dann hab ich ne kleine Runde gedreht.
> 
> ...


Schönes Teil. Ein Knacken klingt eher nach Kurbel als nach Kette. Fahr einfach mal 2-3x und schau ob es weggeht. Die Kurbel sieht auf den Bildern von YT auch so aus wie bei dir. Müsste also ok sein.
Bzgl. des Sags sind die Werte an den Federelementen nur ein grober Richtwert und beziehen sich auf dein Gewicht inkl. Ausrüstung (falls du das nicht bedacht hast). Ignoriere die angegebenen Werte einfach und stell es passend für dich ein  Zwischen 20 und 30% bist du auf jeden Fall ganz gut aufgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feinkost (27. Januar 2019)

Feinkost schrieb:


> Also den Vertrauensaufbau in Carbon habe ich mir auch anders vorgestellt. Aufgrund des Wetters und meinen Skiurlaub bin ich nicht ganz so sehr unter Zeitnot. Daher versuch ich es positiv zu sehen: "...gut, dass ich es jetzt - vor der Saison und nach ca. 10 Tage nach Lieferung - bemerkt habe"
> Gleichzeitig kann ich mein Zähneknirschen nicht ganz verkneifen. Die Schönheit stand in meinem Büro und hat den ein oder anderen Tagtraum zugelassen. Hin und wieder hat dann mal ein DHL Bote geklingelt und mir ein Tuningteil gebracht...



...am 24.01. ist mein Tues bei YT angekommen. Am 25.01. 16:40 Uhr ist es schon wieder zu mir unterwegs. Wow!!! 
Bin ja gespannt was es war und ob es wirklich behoben ist. Hoffe ich mal das beste und gedulde ich mich


----------



## Pixelsign (27. Januar 2019)

Das Jeffsy MKII CF Pro in 29" habe ich direkt 3 h nach Veröffentlichung bestellt. Seit letzten Donnerstag (24.01.) liegen die elektronischen Sendungsdaten vor. Hoffentlich kommt es dann morgen oder am Dienstag. Es warten ein "paar" nette Upgrades, siehe Aufbau in der Signatur  .


----------



## [email protected] (27. Januar 2019)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Seit letzten Donnerstag (24.01.) liegen die elektronischen Sendungsdaten vor. Hoffentlich kommt es dann morgen oder am Dienstag.  .



Wenn das der letzte Status ist, kommt es mit Sicherheit nicht morgen. Vermutlich auch nicht am Dienstag.
Es wurde also noch nicht im Startpaketzentrum gescannt? Das wäre ja der nächste Schritt nach den elektr. Sendungsdaten.
Ich hoffe, ich habe dir jetzt nicht die Laune verdorben...


----------



## Pixelsign (27. Januar 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Wenn das der letzte Status ist, kommt es mit Sicherheit nicht morgen...



Evtl. ist es ja wie bei den Vorrednern, dessen Lieferung plötzlich da war, obwohl sich noch nichts am Lieferstatus geändert hat  . Bei dem Wetter ist es aber eh nicht so wild, wenn es noch etwas dauert.


----------



## Hannoi0815 (28. Januar 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Habe auch gerade auf den Bestell-Button gedrückt
> Jeffsy 29er CF XXL Comp in rot.
> Bin jetzt schon aufgeregt, schaue Handball und betrinke mich



Darf ich fragen, ob du Teile upgraden wirst? Reifen, Bremsen?

Gruß.


----------



## Spalthammer (28. Januar 2019)

Hannoi0815 schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen, ob du Teile upgraden wirst? Reifen, Bremsen?
> 
> Gruß.


Eventuell kommen gleich Nobby Nic (schlauchlos) drauf.
Ich fahre erst einmal und schaue dann welche Teile ich nach und nach ändere.


----------



## Pixelsign (28. Januar 2019)




----------



## Hannoi0815 (28. Januar 2019)

Pixelsign schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 820163



Welche Größe nochmal?


----------



## Pixelsign (28. Januar 2019)

@Hannoi0815 Größe L


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Basmati55 (30. Januar 2019)

Mein Schnuckelchen ist dann auch da und fährt sich bombastisch...


----------



## ku77ni (30. Januar 2019)

Wie ist denn nu eure Erfahrungen mit den 2019er Capras. Kommen die Räder noch vor, zum,oder nach dem von YT bestätigen Datum?
Mein Bike soll laut E-Mail erst ab dem 13.03 geliefert werden.


----------



## MarKurte (30. Januar 2019)

ku77ni schrieb:


> Wie ist denn nu eure Erfahrungen mit den 2019er Capras. Kommen die Räder noch vor, zum,oder nach dem von YT bestätigen Datum?
> Mein Bike soll laut E-Mail erst ab dem 13.03 geliefert werden.


Geht mir genauso... 15 Minuten nach Veröffentlichung bestellt. Lieferdatum 6.3.. Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich...


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (31. Januar 2019)

Kann mich jetzt auch einreihen mit dem warten, ist ein 29er jeffsy CF comp emberorange in L geworden


----------



## Spalthammer (31. Januar 2019)

Hoffi-MTB schrieb:


> Kann mich jetzt auch einreihen mit dem warten, ist ein 29er jeffsy CF comp emberorange in L geworden


Willkommen im Club


----------



## WuselWuh (1. Februar 2019)

Ahoi! Frisch angemeldet und ne Nummer im Wartezimmer gezogen. Geordert wurde Capra AL Comp in XL. Farbe Grau-Schwatt. Auslieferung voraussichtlich der 17.04. Und Urlaub nach Ostern gebucht. Daumen drücken!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CHBD (2. Februar 2019)

Habe meine Capra CF pro candy red Bestellung storniert nachdem ich den tatsächlichen Rotton gesehen habe. Schade, dass die Promobilder die Farbe so verfälscht darstellen. Dafür lohnt es nicht zwei Monate zu warten. Gefällt mir irgendwie überhaupt nicht. 

Habe jetzt in weiß bestellt. Sollte zügig da sein.


----------



## Cooper1986 (3. Februar 2019)

Hab mir ein capra cf 2018 bestellt, wurde Anfang Jänner versendet und liegt seit 9.1.19 in Wien irgendwo und DHL weiß nicht was damit geschehen ist. Yt hat eine ersatzlieferung losgeschickt und wieder das gleiche, seit 24.1.19 keine online status änderung.
Schreib schon mit dem Produktions Chef von yt, weil es schon sehr merkwürdig ist was ihr logistikpartner da aufführt, von DHL gibt's immer nur, "verfolgen Sie den online status, mehr können wir auch nicht machen"


----------



## roottjk (4. Februar 2019)

Hi, also dann bin ich gespannt. Seit heute ist mein Status auf bezahlt und mein capra cf 2018 kommt auch nach Wien. Hoffe bei mir ist nicht das gleiche. Ich fahr persönlich zu Dhl und geh dort nicht ohne mein Capra weg wenn die das verlieren. BTW welches hast damals Ersatz geschickt bekommen? Gab’s noch ein 2018er oder ein 2019er?


----------



## Korner (4. Februar 2019)

Mein Bike steht nun seit fast einem Monat zuhause weil das Wetter einfach nicht gepasst hat bis jetzt.


Bis Jetzt !


----------



## 2pi (5. Februar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Mein Bike steht nun seit fast einem Monat zuhause...


=> Gallerie Thread 

https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/allgemeine-yt-gallery.734297/page-39


----------



## roottjk (5. Februar 2019)

Korner schrieb:


> Mein Bike steht nun seit fast einem Monat zuhause weil das Wetter einfach nicht gepasst hat bis jetzt.
> 
> 
> Bis Jetzt !
> Anhang anzeigen 822948


Sehr geiles Bild!!


----------



## CHBD (6. Februar 2019)

Wie lange hat bei euch in D die Lieferung in etwa ab Versand gedauert? Bei mir steht jetzt seit Montagmittag, dass die Auftragsdaten übermittelt wurden. Ansonsten passiert nichts.


----------



## Korner (6. Februar 2019)

CHBD schrieb:


> Wie lange hat bei euch in D die Lieferung in etwa ab Versand gedauert? Bei mir steht jetzt seit Montagmittag, dass die Auftragsdaten übermittelt wurden. Ansonsten passiert nichts.



Das kann immer ein paar Tage dauern , diese Meldung heist nichts anderes das der Speditör bescheid weis das was zu holen ist. Wann die das holen entscheidet nicht YT-Industries. Meist wird auf mehrere Bestellungen gewartet und dann ein LKW voll abgeholt.


----------



## roottjk (6. Februar 2019)

CHBD schrieb:


> Wie lange hat bei euch in D die Lieferung in etwa ab Versand gedauert? Bei mir steht jetzt seit Montagmittag, dass die Auftragsdaten übermittelt wurden. Ansonsten passiert nichts.


Same Here. Nehme an heut gehts los.


----------



## ku77ni (6. Februar 2019)

roottjk schrieb:


> Same Here. Nehme an heut gehts los.


Glückwunsch, darf man fragen welches Lieferdatum ihr ursprünglich von YT bekommen habt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roottjk (6. Februar 2019)

ku77ni schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, darf man fragen welches Lieferdatum ihr ursprünglich von YT bekommen habt?


Bei mir ist es noch ein Capra CF 2018 aus der Weihnachtsaktion. Das war halt sofort verfügbar. Hilft dir aber wohl nicht weiter.


----------



## ku77ni (6. Februar 2019)

... stimmt,mich interessiert bei Bspw. der Ansage von YT: „dein Rad ist ab dem 13.02 lieferbar“ die Differenz zum tatsächlichen Lieferzeitpunkt.
Es wäre ja möglich, das jetzt alle Besteller mit o.g. Lieferdatum benachrichtigt werden.


----------



## Korner (6. Februar 2019)

ku77ni schrieb:


> ... stimmt,mich interessiert bei Bspw. der Ansage von YT: „dein Rad ist ab dem 13.02 lieferbar“ die Differenz zum tatsächlichen Lieferzeitpunkt.
> Es wäre ja möglich, das jetzt alle Besteller mit o.g. Lieferdatum benachrichtigt werden.



Ansonsten einfach bei den Jungs nachfragen  
Der Support vok YT ist spitze , die helfen wo sie nur können.


----------



## CHBD (6. Februar 2019)

Meins war am Wochenende sofort veefügbar und wurde Samstag bestellt


----------



## Hannoi0815 (6. Februar 2019)

Moin zusammen. Ich warte auf ein Jeffsy 29 Pro in XXL. Weiß. 

Pedale, Bashguard und Aufkleber sind schon da. Evtl noch neue Reifen.


----------



## Mechanix09 (13. Februar 2019)

So, gestern bestellt und heute bezahlt. Rad ist sofort verfügbar. Mal sehen wann es kommt.


----------



## Troy Lee Design (18. Februar 2019)

Letzte Woche kam auch mein neues Jeffsy an und wurde etwas umgebaut. Mein altes Pro Race steht folglich zum Verkauf =)
Geändert wurde:
- Gabel auf 160mm umgebaut
- Decals geändert
- Lenker getauscht (gleicher nur schwarz)
- MT7
- SLR Carbonio
- Magic Mary/ Nobby Nic (TL)
Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. In welchem Universum das Schwarz matt sein soll, weiß ich allerdings nicht.


----------



## backstein689 (19. Februar 2019)

Hallo zusammen, 
Ich setze mich mal zu euch ins Wartezimmer. 
Es wird ein Capra 29 AL Comp in XXL, lieferbar ab dem 24.04. 
Gottseidank hab ich für die ersten Frühlinhstage noch mein altes Stumpi. 
Frage in die Runde: seid ihr mit der Code Rs zufrieden? Bin an meinem alten Rad letztes Jahr von Formula auf Shimano gewechselt und bin von der Zuverlässigkeit schwer begeistert. Daher überlege ich die Code RS gegen eine XT  zu tauschen. Was meint ihr?


----------



## Agent500 (20. Februar 2019)

backstein689 schrieb:


> seid ihr mit der Code Rs zufrieden?



Das kommt natürlich darauf an, was du erwartest? Die Shimano XT ist sehr digital im Ansprechverhalten, ankert super, allerdings braucht man auch viel Feingefühl im Grenzbereich, wenn das Rad nicht blockieren soll. Ich bin die XT (785) drei Jahre lang gefahren und war super zufrieden.

Mit dem Wechsel aufs Capra wollte ich der besseren Dosierbarkeit der Code eine Chance geben und wurde nicht enttäuscht.

Gerade die Code RS, mit dem (S) SwingLink, bringt dann bei ähnlicher Dosierbarkeit nochmal deutlich mehr Biss als die ohnehin schon sehr gute Code R. Im Nassen und am Vorderrad ist bekanntlich maximale Bremskraft nicht immer alles.

Alpiner Einsatz ist auch kein Problem, null fading, da hatte die XT, je nach Belastung, schon mal Schwierigkeiten. Einzig DOT als Bremsflüssigkeit ist nicht so schön, da ist das Mineralöl von Shimano angenehmer.

Zur neuen vier Kloben XT kann ich nix sagen, denke aber du bist noch die zwei Kolben Version gefahren.

Hoffe, das hilft dir weiter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TooLTimE_85 (20. Februar 2019)

Heuten Nachmittag 16:11 Uhr gingen die Sendungsdaten zu DHL. Wie lange wird’s wohl dauern?!? Jetzt beginnt wieder die Zeit, alle 5 Minuten die Sendungsverfilgung zu aktualisieren... #vorfreude


----------



## WuselWuh (20. Februar 2019)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Heuten Nachmittag 16:11 Uhr gingen die Sendungsdaten zu DHL. Wie lange wird’s wohl dauern?!? Jetzt beginnt wieder die Zeit, alle 5 Minuten die Sendungsverfilgung zu aktualisieren... #vorfreude


 Bitte halte uns auf dem laufenden


----------



## llChrisll (20. Februar 2019)

Geht mir genauso. Bei mir wurden die Sendungsdaten gestern übermittelt. Heute hat sich nix getan.


----------



## Mechanix09 (20. Februar 2019)

Bei wurden die Sendungsdaten Donnerstag übermittelt, heute ist das Rad angekommen.


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (21. Februar 2019)

Muss mich korrigieren: #vorfreudehoch10
Das Teil schaut in live ja mal richtig fett aus!!!


----------



## lordbritannia (21. Februar 2019)

Und jetzt? LT ist ja AB erst ab 6.3.!?! Warum gibt es jetzt schon die DHL info?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannoi0815 (21. Februar 2019)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Und jetzt? LT ist ja AB erst ab 6.3.!?! Warum gibt es jetzt schon die DHL info?



Für welches Rad?


----------



## lordbritannia (21. Februar 2019)

Hannoi0815 schrieb:


> Für welches Rad?


Jeffsy 29 CF Pro Race XXL - war auf 6.3 als ich bestellt habe, jetzt 20.03..


----------



## backstein689 (21. Februar 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Das kommt natürlich darauf an, was du erwartest? Die Shimano XT ist sehr digital im Ansprechverhalten, ankert super, allerdings braucht man auch viel Feingefühl im Grenzbereich, wenn das Rad nicht blockieren soll. Ich bin die XT (785) drei Jahre lang gefahren und war super zufrieden.
> 
> Mit dem Wechsel aufs Capra wollte ich der besseren Dosierbarkeit der Code eine Chance geben und wurde nicht enttäuscht.
> 
> ...



Super, vielen Dank für deine Antwort!
Ich werde es mir den Code RS dann mal versuchen.


----------



## Korner (21. Februar 2019)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Und jetzt? LT ist ja AB erst ab 6.3.!?! Warum gibt es jetzt schon die DHL info?


 Das ist nur eine Elektronische Abholanforderung das bedeutet nur das DHL bescheid weiß das bald ein Fahrrad abzuholen ist. Das bedeutet "GAR NICHTS" 
War bei mir 14 Tage oder länger der Stand 

Und falls das Bike doch früher kommem sollte dann freu dich 
Aber interessant wird es erst wenn der Status auf abgeholt steht


----------



## MarKurte (21. Februar 2019)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> Und jetzt? LT ist ja AB erst ab 6.3.!?! Warum gibt es jetzt schon die DHL info?


Mein Liefertermin ist auch der 6.3.. Bisher habe ich noch keine Benachrichtigung bekommen. Kann also gut sein, dass du deins früher bekommst. Welches Modell hast du bestellt?


----------



## lordbritannia (21. Februar 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Mein Liefertermin ist auch der 6.3.. Bisher habe ich noch keine Benachrichtigung bekommen. Kann also gut sein, dass du deins früher bekommst. Welches Modell hast du bestellt?


Lies mal oben


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (22. Februar 2019)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Heuten Nachmittag 16:11 Uhr gingen die Sendungsdaten zu DHL. Wie lange wird’s wohl dauern?!? Jetzt beginnt wieder die Zeit, alle 5 Minuten die Sendungsverfilgung zu aktualisieren... #vorfreude



Im Moment wurden die Daten aktualisiert. Bearbeitung im Startpaketzentrum. 
Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin: MORGEN 

Liegt aktuell in Nohra und muss noch ins Saarland.


----------



## Hannoi0815 (22. Februar 2019)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Im Moment wurden die Daten aktualisiert. Bearbeitung im Startpaketzentrum.
> Voraussichtlicher Liefertermin: MORGEN
> 
> Liegt aktuell in Nohra und muss noch ins Saarland.



...ist das problematisch? In's Saarland?


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (22. Februar 2019)

Scherzkeks ))

Wollte damit nur einen Hinweis auf die noch zurück zulegende Entfernung geben ;P


----------



## lordbritannia (22. Februar 2019)

yiiippeeee!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Korner (22. Februar 2019)

lordbritannia schrieb:


> yiiippeeee!!!!!!



Jetzt ist es unterwegs  Gratuliere


----------



## llChrisll (22. Februar 2019)

Meins auch in Nohra. Sollte erst heute geliefert werden, jetzt ist wohl in Feucht und soll doch erst morgen bis 13:30Uhr Richtung Ruhrgebiet.
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Komischer Weg irgendwie.


----------



## 2pi (22. Februar 2019)

Ja, ein feuchter halt.
Ist normal um diese Jahreszeit


----------



## lordbritannia (23. Februar 2019)

llChrisll schrieb:


> Meins auch in Nohra. Sollte erst heute geliefert werden, jetzt ist wohl in Feucht und soll doch erst morgen bis 13:30Uhr Richtung Ruhrgebiet.
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Komischer Weg irgendwie.


Stimmt, meins ist auch über Nohra jetzt ins Rheinland unterwegs... soll gleich zugestellt werden...


----------



## llChrisll (23. Februar 2019)

Wie ich schon vermutet habe, heute leider nix angekommen. Sollte zwar lt. DHL, aber vielleicht dann am Montag.


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (23. Februar 2019)

Meins war heute Morgen da. Bin dann auch schon wieder raus hier.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (24. Februar 2019)

TooLTimE_85 schrieb:


> Meins war heute Morgen da. Bin dann auch schon wieder raus hier.


Ohne Foto kommt man da nicht so einfach raus


----------



## TooLTimE_85 (24. Februar 2019)

Na gut


----------



## Tom2wheel (24. Februar 2019)

Servus zusammen,
Setze mich hier auch mal rein, bin gespannt wann es mit der Auslieferung beginnt... habe gleich im Januar ein XXL  AL Base Capra bestellt welches ab 6.3 ja Lieferbar sein soll. Hat noch jemand den Termin und schon irgendwas von YT gehört? 
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (25. Februar 2019)

Tom2wheel schrieb:


> Servus zusammen,
> Setze mich hier auch mal rein, bin gespannt wann es mit der Auslieferung beginnt... habe gleich im Januar ein XXL  AL Base Capra bestellt welches ab 6.3 ja Lieferbar sein soll. Hat noch jemand den Termin und schon irgendwas von YT gehört?
> Grüße


Habe den gleichen Termin, jedoch noch nichts gehört.


----------



## ku77ni (28. Februar 2019)

[email protected] ler: Gibt es schon was neues bei euch?
Ich habe am zweiten möglichen Tag bestellt und bin eine Woche nach euch dran...


----------



## Tom2wheel (28. Februar 2019)

ku77ni schrieb:


> [email protected] ler: Gibt es schon was neues bei euch?
> Ich habe am zweiten möglichen Tag bestellt und bin eine Woche nach euch dran...



Habe leider bisher immernoch nichts gehört  ... Pedale sind da und Saalbach im Sommer steht auch, nur eins fehlt...


----------



## Hannoi0815 (28. Februar 2019)

ku77ni schrieb:


> [email protected] ler: Gibt es schon was neues bei euch?
> Ich habe am zweiten möglichen Tag bestellt und bin eine Woche nach euch dran...



...jepp. Lieferung meines weißen Jeffsy 29 in XXL war gestern. 

Seit gestern klebe ich. Neuer Sattel druf, morgen gibt's neue Reifen und Pedale. Hach.


----------



## ku77ni (1. März 2019)

Hannoi0815 schrieb:


> ...jepp. Lieferung meines weißen Jeffsy 29 in XXL war gestern.
> 
> Seit gestern klebe ich. Neuer Sattel druf, morgen gibt's neue Reifen und Pedale. Hach.


 Glückwunsch und viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## MarKurte (1. März 2019)

ku77ni schrieb:


> [email protected] ler: Gibt es schon was neues bei euch?
> Ich habe am zweiten möglichen Tag bestellt und bin eine Woche nach euch dran...


Nope, immernoch nichts.
Sind bei den 19er Bikes eigentlich Tubeless Ventile dabei?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WuselWuh (1. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Nope, immernoch nichts.
> Sind bei den 19er Bikes eigentlich Tubeless Ventile dabei?


Nach den ganzen Auspack- und Zusammenschraubvideos zu urteilen, ja. Jedoch keine Ahnung ob das für alle versendeten Bikes gilt.


----------



## DW1802 (1. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Nope, immernoch nichts.
> Sind bei den 19er Bikes eigentlich Tubeless Ventile dabei?


----------



## dynamixx0815 (1. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Nope, immernoch nichts.
> Sind bei den 19er Bikes eigentlich Tubeless Ventile dabei?


Also bei meinem waren keine Tubeless Ventile dabei.


----------



## DW1802 (1. März 2019)

Ja aber nur bei den Modellen mit DTSwiss Felgen


----------



## Spalthammer (5. März 2019)

Täusche ich mich oder ist es hier extrem ruhig?
Die @06.03.ler Kandidaten noch nichts gehört?


----------



## WuselWuh (5. März 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich oder ist es hier extrem ruhig?
> Die @06.03.ler Kandidaten noch nichts gehört?


Die drücken sich die Nase an der Fensterscheibe platt und halten nach dem gelb-roten Wagen Ausschau


----------



## camirras (5. März 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Täusche ich mich oder ist es hier extrem ruhig?
> Die @06.03.ler Kandidaten noch nichts gehört?


Nope, bin auch einer der 06.03.ler ... große Stille. Ungeduldig wie noch was ...!


----------



## MarKurte (5. März 2019)

WuselWuh schrieb:


> Die drücken sich die Nase an der Fensterscheibe platt und halten nach dem gelb-roten Wagen Ausschau


Schön wärs  bisher noch nichts gehört..


----------



## camirras (5. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Schön wärs  bisher noch nichts gehört..


Welche Rahmengröße hast du bestellt?


----------



## MarKurte (5. März 2019)

camirras schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße hast du bestellt?


Graues Capra AL Comp in XXL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## camirras (5. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Graues Capra AL Comp in XXL


Okay, dann kriegen wir das identische Rad!


----------



## Hannoi0815 (5. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Schön wärs  bisher noch nichts gehört..



Geduld. Es ist soooooooooooo schön.


----------



## MarKurte (5. März 2019)

Hannoi0815 schrieb:


> Geduld. Es ist soooooooooooo schön.


Haben wir doch schon seit 2 Monaten


----------



## Spalthammer (5. März 2019)

camirras schrieb:


> Okay, dann kriegen wir das identische Rad!


Steht 6.3. in eurer Auftragsbestätiung?
Auf der YT-Seite steht "Lieferung ab 31.07.2019".


----------



## ku77ni (5. März 2019)

Ihr zerstört mir gerade die Hoffnung das ich mein Capra vielleicht doch noch vor dem 13.03 bekomme...


----------



## Spalthammer (5. März 2019)

ku77ni schrieb:


> Ihr zerstört mir gerade die Hoffnung das ich mein Capra vielleicht doch noch vor dem 13.03 bekomme...


Ich habe den gleichen Termin......


----------



## camirras (5. März 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Steht 6.3. in eurer Auftragsbestätiung?
> Auf der YT-Seite steht "Lieferung ab 31.07.2019".


Ja, für Neubestellungen jetzt aktuell ist es der 31.07. Viele haben im Januar direkt bestellt, da steht der 06.03. in der Auftragsbestätigung.


----------



## ku77ni (5. März 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Ich habe den gleichen Termin......


Hallo,
welche Ausführung hast du denn bestellt?
Ich habe ein Capra AL comp Ember Orange in L geordert.


----------



## Spalthammer (5. März 2019)

ku77ni schrieb:


> Hallo,
> welche Ausführung hast du denn bestellt?
> Ich habe ein Capra AL comp Ember Orange in L geordert.


Jeffsy CF Comp XXL in der gleichen Farbe wie du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2019)

Uuhhh ... bin auch nervös. Hab das Capra Al Base 29" bestellt. Liefertermin 06.03. jetzt steht auch schon 03.04. drin für Neubestellungen ....
aber ich hab zumindest schonmal unter den Bestellungen eine Sendungsnummer


----------



## camirras (5. März 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Uuhhh ... bin auch nervös. Hab das Capra Al Base 29" bestellt. Liefertermin 06.03. jetzt steht auch schon 03.04. drin für Neubestellungen ....
> aber ich hab zumindest schonmal unter den Bestellungen eine Sendungsnummer


Wann hast du die Sendungsnummer bekommen?


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2019)

camirras schrieb:


> Wann hast du die Sendungsnummer bekommen?



Melde dich mal auf der YT Seite an. Unter "Meine Bestellungen" ist bei mir eine Sendungsnummer hinterlegt.


----------



## camirras (5. März 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Melde dich mal auf der YT Seite an. Unter "Meine Bestellungen" ist bei mir eine Sendungsnummer hinterlegt.


Ah, danke für die Info, steht das dann bei dir im Kommentar? Bei mir ist noch nichts zu finden.


----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2019)

camirras schrieb:


> Ah, danke für die Info, steht das dann bei dir im Kommentar? Bei mir ist noch nichts zu finden.


----------



## Portiman (5. März 2019)

Hi,

Ich habe ebenfalls ein Capra 29 Alu Base in XL bestellt mit Kommentar: Lieferbar ab 06.03.

Ich guck da mittlerweile stündlich rein und hoffe auf eine Tracking-Nummer.
Leider tut sich auch bei mir bislang noch nichts...

ach ja, die Vorfreude...
Wenn ich nur nicht so ungeduldig wäre.. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (5. März 2019)

Portiman schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Ich habe ebenfalls ein Capra 29 Alu Base in XL bestellt mit Kommentar: Lieferbar ab 06.03.
> 
> ...


----------



## MarKurte (5. März 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


>



Neid!!


----------



## [email protected] (6. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Neid!!



Ich hab mich heute bei dem geilen Wetter schon auf eine Ausfahrt gefreut ... nix da. Bike hängt in Bielefeld 

Dazu noch der Mega Frust, dass ich bei Fahrrad-Fahrwerk was falsches bestellt habe .... 6,99€ Versand zu mir, Versand zurück + 6,99€ erneuter Versand.
Dass für einen 70g Päckchen ....


----------



## JulKna (6. März 2019)

Habe ein Tues CF abzugeben, gekauft im April18, Gr. L, top Zustand!
Bei Interesse einfach melden


----------



## camirras (6. März 2019)

So, kurzes Update, ich habe jetzt auch meine Sendungsnummer. Also perfekt just-in-time!


----------



## MarKurte (6. März 2019)

camirras schrieb:


> So, kurzes Update, ich habe jetzt auch meine Sendungsnummer. Also perfekt just-in-time!


Ich hab immer noch nichts...


----------



## camirras (6. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch nichts...


Ich habe erst die Rechnung per EMail bekommen, mit Versandtermin 07.03., wenig später war dann im Kundenportal die Sendungsnummer ersichtlich.


----------



## MarKurte (6. März 2019)

camirras schrieb:


> Ich habe erst die Rechnung per EMail bekommen, mit Versandtermin 07.03., wenig später war dann im Kundenportal die Sendungsnummer ersichtlich.


OK, wenn bei mir heute nichts mehr kommt, sieht es fürs Wochenende also schlecht aus.


----------



## Tom2wheel (6. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Ich hab immer noch nichts...


Ich hab auch noch nix gehört


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2019)

Tag Nummer 2 wo mein Radl in Bielefeld (DHL) steckt ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sgclimber (7. März 2019)

Das ist relativ normal bei Sperrgut, leider... da hilft nur Geduld bewahren. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude.


----------



## MarKurte (7. März 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Tag Nummer 2 wo mein Radl in Bielefeld (DHL) steckt ....


Ärgerlich. Wohnst du denn so weit im Norden?


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Ärgerlich. Wohnst du denn so weit im Norden?



Nee das hat mich auch verwundert. Ich wohne im Münchner Raum.

Leider ist ein abholen in Forchheim nicht möglich ... ich schätze die Ware kommt direkt aus Asien irgendwo im Norden an und wird dann umfrankiert.



> *KANN ICH MEIN BIKE AUCH SELBST IM YT HAUPTQUARTIER ABHOLEN?*
> Aus logistischen und versicherungstechnischen Gründen ist dies leider nicht möglich.


----------



## camirras (7. März 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nee das hat mich auch verwundert. Ich wohne im Münchner Raum.
> 
> Leider ist ein abholen in Forchheim nicht möglich ... ich schätze die Ware kommt direkt aus Asien irgendwo im Norden an und wird dann umfrankiert.


Was ist denn laut Sendungsverfolgung das Start-Paketzentrum? Ist das dann Bielefeld?


----------



## MarKurte (7. März 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nee das hat mich auch verwundert. Ich wohne im Münchner Raum.
> 
> Leider ist ein abholen in Forchheim nicht möglich ... ich schätze die Ware kommt direkt aus Asien irgendwo im Norden an und wird dann umfrankiert.


Na dann mache ich mir definitiv keine Hoffnung mehr, das Bike bis Samstag hier zu haben. Drücke Dir die Daumen.


----------



## [email protected] (7. März 2019)

camirras schrieb:


> Was ist denn laut Sendungsverfolgung das Start-Paketzentrum? Ist das dann Bielefeld?



Das steht bei mir in der Sendungsverfolgung drin:

Fr, 01.03.2019 15:20 --
Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.

Di, 05.03.2019 17:51 Bielefeld
Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.





MarKurte schrieb:


> Na dann mache ich mir definitiv keine Hoffnung mehr, das Bike bis Samstag hier zu haben. Drücke Dir die Daumen.



Danke danke. Ich hoff meins kommt noch bis Samstag ... aber ich hab eh noch nicht alle Teile die ich für den Umbau brauche da...


----------



## nightblindness (7. März 2019)

Ich warte auch recht ungeduldig auf mein Jeffsy CF Pro 29"

Mein Bike ging am Montag raus, steht auch so in der Sendungsverfolgung. Bis heute noch nicht da und wird auch heute nicht mehr kommen, obwohl es auf heute angekündigt war.
Ob nun Sperrgut oder nicht, 5 Tage Laufzeit finde ich schon etwas viel. Bei nicht einmal 350 km Entfernung geht das normal von einem Tag auf den anderen.


----------



## Soonwaldler (7. März 2019)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe heute ein Jeffsy 29 CF Pro Race bestellt. Laut Shop, sofort lieferbar!

Es bleibt spannend....


----------



## nightblindness (7. März 2019)

Eben ne Mail von DHL bekommen: 
Es tut uns leid - Ihr DHL Paket verspätet sich. Es wird noch zusätzlich 1-2 Tage dauern. Wir werden sehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (7. März 2019)

nightblindness schrieb:


> Eben ne Mail von DHL bekommen:
> Es tut uns leid - Ihr DHL Paket verspätet sich. Es wird noch zusätzlich 1-2 Tage dauern. Wir werden sehen...


Shit. Ich wünschte, ich würde irgendwann mal wenigstens was von YT hören.


----------



## Spalthammer (7. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Shit. Ich wünschte, ich würde irgendwann mal wenigstens was von YT hören.


Ja, läuft alles irgenwie schleppend. Man könnte meinen, sie schaffen pro Tag gerade mal ein Bike 
Die geben sich scheinbar richtig Mühe mit dem Zusammenbauen.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (7. März 2019)

YT hat glaub ich die billigste Versandvariante von DHL gewählt, anderst kann ichs mir nicht erklären warum vielen um soviel länger dauert als sonst.


----------



## Soonwaldler (7. März 2019)

Weis zufällig jemand, ob YT das Kurbel- Werkzeug für den Kettenblattwechsel mitliefert?


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2019)

Es ist zugestellt. 

Und ratet mal wer in der Arbeit sitzt?


----------



## camirras (8. März 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Es ist zugestellt.
> 
> Und ratet mal wer in der Arbeit sitzt?


Ich bin auch raus! Kann mich nicht beschweren, Mi Trackingnr. bekommen, gestern im Startpaketzentrum eingegangen, heute morgen zugestellt worden! Perfekt eigentlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Portiman (8. März 2019)

Wann habt ihr seinerzeit bestellt?
Meins ist noch nicht versendet, steht immer noch „Lieferbar ab 06.03.“


----------



## camirras (8. März 2019)

Portiman schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr seinerzeit bestellt?
> Meins ist noch nicht versendet, steht immer noch „Lieferbar ab 06.03.“


Innerhalb 1h an dem Tag der VÖ der neuen 2019er Modelle ...


----------



## Spalthammer (8. März 2019)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Es ist zugestellt.
> 
> Und ratet mal wer in der Arbeit sitzt?


Lass dir etwas einfallen...Magen-Darm kommt immer gut


----------



## MarKurte (8. März 2019)

camirras schrieb:


> Innerhalb 1h an dem Tag der VÖ der neuen 2019er Modelle ...


Na dann scheint YT nicht viel auf die Bestellreihenfolge zu geben  Ich habe innerhalb von 20-30min bestellt und immer noch nichts gehört.
Euch viel Spaß am Wochenende 
Achja und schickt mal ein paar Bilder!


----------



## [email protected] (8. März 2019)

Portiman schrieb:


> Wann habt ihr seinerzeit bestellt?
> Meins ist noch nicht versendet, steht immer noch „Lieferbar ab 06.03.“



Ich habe am 08.02. zum 06.03. bestellt.



Spalthammer schrieb:


> Lass dir etwas einfallen...Magen-Darm kommt immer gut



Ich schöpfe meine Gleitzeit aus und hau spätestens um 1 ab


----------



## Tom2wheel (8. März 2019)

Ich hab auch direkt am Tag der Veröffentlichung direkt bestellt und noch keinerlei Reaktion


----------



## camirras (8. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Na dann scheint YT nicht viel auf die Bestellreihenfolge zu geben  Ich habe innerhalb von 20-30min bestellt und immer noch nichts gehört.
> Euch viel Spaß am Wochenende
> Achja und schickt mal ein paar Bilder!


Das ist dann echt komisch ... schade, ich fiebere mit dir! Heute nach der Arbeit aufbauen, wenn alles passt, morgen gleich folieren. Dann gibts gerne mal Bilder!


----------



## Portiman (8. März 2019)

okay...dann scheint der Bestelleingang tatsächlich nicht unbedingt ausschlaggebend zu sein.
Ich habe am 03.02. bestellt und komm wir schon völlig bescheuert vor, wie oft ich sehnsüchtig in die Bestellübersicht gehe


----------



## ku77ni (8. März 2019)

Ich kenne ja die Arbeitsstätten in Asien nicht, aber die Capra Alu Truppe scheint langsamer zu sein als die Carbon Jungs...


----------



## Soonwaldler (8. März 2019)

Ich habe gestern ein lieferbares Jeffsy bestellt und per KK bezahlt. Eben habe ich die Rechnung bekommen, auf dieser steht das Versanddatum 12.03.2019. 

Ich bin heiß wie Frittenfett!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WuselWuh (8. März 2019)

Ihr Glücklichen  Bei mir ist der Stand noch: "Lieferbar ab 17.04." 

Edit *ist


----------



## Soonwaldler (8. März 2019)

WOW! 

YT ist fix!

Fr, 08.03.2019 15:10 --
Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.


----------



## ku77ni (12. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Na dann scheint YT nicht viel auf die Bestellreihenfolge zu geben  Ich habe innerhalb von 20-30min bestellt und immer noch nichts gehört.
> Euch viel Spaß am Wochenende
> Achja und schickt mal ein paar Bilder!


... wie schaut‘s aus, hast du mittlerweile etwas von YT gehört?


----------



## minimalistik (12. März 2019)

Capra 27,5  Al comp in grau grosse L bestellt lieferbar ab 19.06 (für Geburtstag 23.06 kleine Geschenk) und noch Glück gehabt jetzt steht ab 31.07   Peace


----------



## Soonwaldler (12. März 2019)

Sehr schön! Morgen wird mein Rad geliefert! 

Voraussichtliche Zustellung
Mi, 13.03.201908:00 - 11:00 Uhr


----------



## MarKurte (12. März 2019)

ku77ni schrieb:


> ... wie schaut‘s aus, hast du mittlerweile etwas von YT gehört?


Absolut nichts. 6.3. am Arsch. Haben nicht mal auf meine Email geantwortet. Bin langsam echt sauer..


----------



## Tom2wheel (12. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Absolut nichts. 6.3. am Arsch. Haben nicht mal auf meine Email geantwortet. Bin langsam echt sauer..



Bei mir nicht anders, keine Rückmeldung auf email. Das man nicht mal irgendwie informiert wird oder so...


----------



## Spalthammer (12. März 2019)

Ojeh, ich habe morgen (13.03.) in der Auftragsbestätigung stehen.
Wollte es am Samstag ordentlich nass machen. 
Wird dann wohl nichts daraus.


----------



## ku77ni (12. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Absolut nichts. 6.3. am Arsch. Haben nicht mal auf meine Email geantwortet. Bin langsam echt sauer..


Ich habe da mal angerufen. 
Ausgangslage:
Mein Bike soll ab dem 13.03 geliefert werden.
Bis jetzt noch keine E-Mail erhalten.
Antwort des freundlichen YT Mitarbeiters war: 
Wenn lieferbar ab dem 13.03, kann es aktuell noch 5-10 Tage dauern bis das Rad in den Versand geht.
Sollte es sich weiter nach hinten verschieben kommt noch ne Nachricht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soonwaldler (12. März 2019)

Hall zusammen, 
habt Ihr noch keine Rechnung bekommen? Bei mir steht dort das Versanddatum drauf und es ist auch eingehalten worden.

Viele Grüße aus dem Soonwald


----------



## Spalthammer (13. März 2019)

Hm, seit Freitag kein Bike versendet 
Machen die Urlaub oder passiert das klammheimlich?
ich dachte hier im Wartezimmer wäre mehr Action.


----------



## Tom2wheel (13. März 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Hm, seit Freitag kein Bike versendet
> Machen die Urlaub oder passiert das klammheimlich?
> ich dachte hier im Wartezimmer wäre mehr Action.



Habe heute auch mal angerufen und nachgefragt. Kommen nicht recht hinterher mit der Montage. Diese Woche  geht mein Bike nicht mehr raus (LT war 6.3)


----------



## Spalthammer (13. März 2019)

Tom2wheel schrieb:


> Habe heute auch mal angerufen und nachgefragt. Kommen nicht recht hinterher mit der Montage. Diese Woche  geht mein Bike nicht mehr raus (LT war 6.3)


Das ist natürlich scheiße.
Wundert mich nur, dass @Soonwaldler am Freitag bestellt hat und am Tag darauf die Sendungsnummer erhalten hat.


----------



## Lando555 (13. März 2019)

Es hieß ja a) lieferbar b) ab und nicht a) Zustellung b) am. Dass Monate im Voraus kaum ein konkreter Liefertermin versprochen werden kann, war ja klar. Ärgerlich für die, die noch ein wenig warten müssen. Ich weiß von pünktlichen Zustellungen in den Tagen nach dem bei Bestellung genannten Datum, aber bei so vielen Varianten (Ausstattungen, Rahmengrößen, Laufradgrößen, Farben) kann man nicht erwarten, dass jeder exakt dieselbe Wartezeit hat.


----------



## Spalthammer (13. März 2019)

Danke für deine Erklärung 
Da hat sich deine Anmeldung (vor ein paar Tagen) im Forum ja schon gelohnt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lando555 (13. März 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Danke für deine Erklärung
> Da hat sich deine Anmeldung (vor ein paar Tagen) im Forum ja schon gelohnt


Mir war schon klar, dass das wahrscheinlich keiner hören will wenn man sich doch viel lieber aufregen möchte. 

Finde den Seitenhieb allerdings ein wenig unpassend weil ich mich nicht vor ein paar Tagen, sondern vor etwa einem Monat angemeldet, vorher schon viel hier gelesen und mich dann endlich registriert habe, um ein paar Bilder, die ich vor Ort in Hausen gemacht hatte, beizutragen weil ich mir gedacht habe, dass das bei der Farbwahl für einige hilfreich sein könnte. Es war also nicht eine Registrierung nach dem Motto "Ich bin komplett neu hier, habe jetzt auch keine Lust, alte Nachrichten zu lesen, erwarte aber, dass mir jeder hilft." Ich denke, in meinen 20 Beiträgen in der kurzen Zeit war auch schon der eine oder andere hilfreiche Hinweis für andere dabei.
Aber wenn Du schon das mit dem Datum so wenig differenziert siehst, was erwarte ich da?  Auf jeden Fall Danke für Dein freundliches Willkommen.


----------



## andy_ (13. März 2019)

na holla die Waldfee... hier liegen aber die Nerven blank...


----------



## MarKurte (13. März 2019)

Tom2wheel schrieb:


> Habe heute auch mal angerufen und nachgefragt. Kommen nicht recht hinterher mit der Montage. Diese Woche  geht mein Bike nicht mehr raus (LT war 6.3)


Danke für die Info. Wird bei mir dann wohl auch so sein. Da soll sich nochmal einer über die Liefertermine von Canyon beschweren


----------



## Dominik87 (13. März 2019)

Ich Reihe mich auch mal in die Warteschlange ein, Capra 29 AL Comp in rot. 
LT: 3.4.

Weiß jemand zufällig schon, ob die ethirteen Felgen bereits ein Tubeless Felgenband haben und ich nur die Ventile brauche?

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## CHBD (14. März 2019)

Beim CF Pro brauchte man nur Ventile. Sollte bei deinee Version daher auch so sein.


----------



## Soonwaldler (14. März 2019)

Das ist echt ärgerlich! Da versendet YT das Bike wie versprochen am Dienstag, und laut DHL Tracking sollte es gestern schon zugestellt werden. Leider steht mein Paket seit zwei Tagen im Zielpaket-Centrum und wird wegen Sperrgut nicht zugestellt. (DHL hat momentan keinen Platz in ihren Fahrzeugen für Sperrgut)


----------



## MarKurte (14. März 2019)

Yt hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Fahrrad kommt erst am 27.3. weil es Lieferschwierigkeiten gab. Also 3 wochen später. Bekomme dafür den bike Karton erstattet. Klasse...


----------



## Lando555 (14. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Yt hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Fahrrad kommt erst am 27.3. weil es Lieferschwierigkeiten gab. Also 3 wochen später. Bekomme dafür den bike Karton erstattet. Klasse...


Ärgerlich! Vielleicht wurde das Bike irgendwo auf dem Weg beschädigt. Oder meinst Du eher, dass eine größere Zahl Bikes verzögert ist? Da erstatten sie aber hoffentlich nicht nur den Karton, sondern auch die Versandgebühren... der Versand lief ja schief. Falls das aus organisatorischen Gründen nicht geht, sollen sie halt noch 1-2 Schaltaugen reinwerfen.


----------



## Tom2wheel (14. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Yt hat sich bei mir gemeldet. Fahrrad kommt erst am 27.3. weil es Lieferschwierigkeiten gab. Also 3 wochen später. Bekomme dafür den bike Karton erstattet. Klasse...



Dito


----------



## MarKurte (14. März 2019)

Lando555 schrieb:


> Ärgerlich! Vielleicht wurde das Bike irgendwo auf dem Weg beschädigt. Oder meinst Du eher, dass eine größere Zahl Bikes verzögert ist? Da erstatten sie aber hoffentlich nicht nur den Karton, sondern auch die Versandgebühren... der Versand lief ja schief. Falls das aus organisatorischen Gründen nicht geht, sollen sie halt noch 1-2 Schaltaugen reinwerfen.



Ich denke, dass es mehrere Bikes betrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ku77ni (14. März 2019)

...bei mir ebenfalls.


----------



## Spalthammer (14. März 2019)

Jetzt macht doch mal nicht gleich auf Drama Queen.
@Klugscheißer555 hat uns doch gelehrt, dass:


Lando555 schrieb:


> Es hieß ja a) lieferbar b) ab und nicht a) Zustellung b) am....


Also alles easy peasy


----------



## Spalthammer (14. März 2019)

*DRECK!*
Sehe gerade, mich hat es auch erwischt


----------



## ku77ni (14. März 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> *DRECK!*
> Sehe gerade, mich hat es auch erwischt


 Willkommen bei den Drama Queens


----------



## Lando555 (14. März 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Jetzt macht doch mal nicht gleich auf Drama Queen.
> @Klugscheißer555 hat uns doch gelehrt, dass:
> 
> Also alles easy peasy


Junge, Junge... krieg Dich mal wieder ein. Eine etwas differenziertere Sicht würde Dir gut tun. Ich habe nur wenige Posts vorher klar zum Ausdruck gebracht, dass eine 3-wöchige Verzögerung ärgerlich ist. Aber sich zu echauffieren, weil nicht AM 6.3. zugestellt wird, ist vielleicht auch etwas übertrieben. Vielleicht war ja die oftmals feindselige Stimmung hier, insbesondere gegenüber neuen Mitgliedern, ein Grund, wieso ich bislang nur bei MTBR war. Willst mal im Sinne Deines Smileys die Friedenspfeife rüberreichen?  Peace, Mann?

Puh, zum Glück habe ich nicht geschrieben, dass ich ein pünktlich (nein, auch nicht AM 6.3.) geliefertes Capra 29 im Karton zuhause stehen habe, jetzt aber mit dem Auspacken noch bis zur Ankündigung des neuen Santa Cruz Long Travel 29er am Mo/Di warte, mit der ich nach der ganzen Zeit schon gar nicht mehr vor Sommer gerechnet hatte. Da wäre mir ja direkt jemand an die Gurgel gegangen.

Ich stehe da insofern auch vor einem Dilemma und hätte mit einer Verzögerung überhaupt kein Problem gehabt, im Gegenteil.  Tut mir also leid zu hören, dass es andere erwischt hat.


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (14. März 2019)

Hi hat einer von den jeffsys CF comp schon was gehört ob die sich auch verzögern? Habe Größe L bestellt welche seit gestern auch sofort verfügbar sein soll, aber bisher noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Soonwaldler (15. März 2019)

Jetzt drehe ich durch!  DHL weis nicht wo mein Bike- Paket ist. Sie suchen jetzt noch mal 3 Tage danach und geben mir Bescheid!

Das wäre dann das zweite Bike, dass mir auf dem Transportweg abhanden kommt! (2018 war es ein Rennrad)

Es hat alles so schön angefangen!


----------



## minimalistik (15. März 2019)

Bha, echt scheiße was da los mit Dhl!!!


----------



## Spalthammer (15. März 2019)

Soonwaldler schrieb:


> Jetzt drehe ich durch! ..


Willkommen im Club!
Bei uns bist du genau richtig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Soonwaldler (15. März 2019)

Jetzt steht bei DHL, das Paket wäre heute Morgen zugestellt worden, aber nicht bei mir? Keine Ahnung was bei denen abgeht!?


----------



## Spalthammer (15. März 2019)

@Langfinger555 war es...er hat es...er hat sich selbst verraten!


Lando555 schrieb:


> .... geliefertes Capra 29 im Karton zuhause stehen habe....


@Lando555 sorry ich konnte nicht anders 
Jetzt mal Spaß beiseite.
Wenn das Paket zugestellt wurde, wird sich auch nachvollziehen lassen - an wen.
Derjenige musste ja auch unterschreiben.
Mittlerweile hat man den Eindruck, man haust in Absurdistan!


----------



## Soonwaldler (15. März 2019)

Es ist da! 

Eben kam der Postbote und erzählte mir, dass es schon ein paar Tage im Weg stand, und keiner wusste auf welche Tour es gehört. 
"Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil" Aber egal, es ist endlich angekommen!
Leider muss ich jetzt noch arbeiten, aber ich werde zwischendurch schon mal die Reifen umziehen, damit die Milch abdichten kann 

Bilder folgen


----------



## Lando555 (15. März 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> @Langfinger555 war es...er hat es...er hat sich selbst verraten!
> 
> @Lando555 sorry ich konnte nicht anders
> Jetzt mal Spaß beiseite.
> ...


@Soonwaldler hat ein Jeffsy bestellt. Du musst echt mal genauer lesen. Sorry, @Spalthammer, konnte nicht anders.

Hatte auch schon so absurde Fälle mit DHL. Glückwunsch, @Soonwaldler und viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## Spalthammer (15. März 2019)

Scheinbar geht es mit meinem Bike doch weiter.
Habe gerade die Rechnung bekommen.
Ich deute das mal als gutes Zeichen.



der Status meiner Bestellung ist immer noch "in Bearbeitung".
Versanddatum auf der Rechnung ist der 19.03.


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (15. März 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Scheinbar geht es mit meinem Bike doch weiter.
> Habe gerade die Rechnung bekommen.
> Ich deute das mal als gutes Zeichen.
> Anhang anzeigen 837910
> ...


Das selbe bei mir jetzt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (15. März 2019)

Hoffi-MTB schrieb:


> Das selbe bei mir jetzt auch.


Bei mir mal wieder nichts.

@Spalthammer was für ein Bike hast du bestellt?


----------



## Spalthammer (15. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Bei mir mal wieder nichts.
> 
> @Spalthammer was für ein Bike hast du bestellt?


Jeffsy comp. Habe gestern (fälschlicherweise) ja auch die Mail mit dem fehlendem "elementaren Teil" bekommen.
Ich hatte am 13.03. Termin. @Hoffi-MTB und @ku77ni ebenfalls.
Da die Jeffys (@Hoffi-MTB ) geliefert werden und die Capras (@ku77ni) nicht, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass das elementare Teil der Capra Rahmen ist.
Ich drück dir die Daumen.


----------



## Hoffi-MTB (15. März 2019)

Nochmals ein Update von mir in meinem YT Konto hat sich der Status jetzt auf "komplett abgeschossen" geändert. Hoffe das ich morgen oder Montag dann die Mail mit der Sendungsnummer bekomme. Ansonsten drücke ich allen die Daumen das sie ihre Bikes bald bekommen.


----------



## ku77ni (15. März 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Jeffsy comp. Habe gestern (fälschlicherweise) ja auch die Mail mit dem fehlendem "elementaren Teil" bekommen.
> Ich hatte am 13.03. Termin. @Hoffi-MTB und @ku77ni ebenfalls.
> Da die Jeffys (@Hoffi-MTB ) geliefert werden und die Capras (@ku77ni) nicht, liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass das elementare Teil der Capra Rahmen ist.
> Ich drück dir die Daumen.


Ich vermute mal,das der korrekte Lack noch fehlt und die Bikes umlackiert werden, damit die wie auf der YT Webseite aussehen.
Ich drück mir mal die Daumen!!!


----------



## Soonwaldler (16. März 2019)

Soo, ich bin da raus! Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß mit den neuen Bikes, und starke Nerven!

Ein Bild nach Tubelessumbau und Reifenwechsel. Das letzte Bild in sauber


----------



## Spalthammer (19. März 2019)

Die Spannung steigt.
Ich habe mir morgen und sicherheitshalber den Rest der Woche Urlaub genommen


----------



## minimalistik (19. März 2019)

Na dann, Ride Hard


----------



## ku77ni (19. März 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Die Spannung steigt.
> Ich habe mir morgen und sicherheitshalber den Rest der Woche Urlaub genommen Anhang anzeigen 839725


Glückwunsch, bei mir gibts leider noch nichts neues


----------



## MarKurte (19. März 2019)

ku77ni schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, bei mir gibts leider noch nichts neues


Bin echt gespannt, ob wir unser Capra irgendwann noch bekommen. Einfach nervig.

@Spalthammer Viel Spaß mit dem Jeffsy 


EDIT: Soeben die Rechnung von YT bekommen. Versanddatum 20.3.!


----------



## minimalistik (19. März 2019)

Hi, was soll ich sagen versand 19.06 hahaha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spalthammer (19. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> EDIT: Soeben die Rechnung von YT bekommen. Versanddatum 20.3.!


Jetzt geht es vorwärts!
Wenn es normal läuft, kannst du am Wochenende die erste Ausfahrt machen.
Das Wetter spielt ja mit.


----------



## MarKurte (19. März 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es vorwärts!
> Wenn es normal läuft, kannst du am Wochenende die erste Ausfahrt machen.
> Das Wetter spielt ja mit.


Leider bin ich von Samstag morgen bis zum 31. nicht daheim. Hoffe, es kommt spätestens am Freitag, damit ich es wenigsten Umbauen kann


----------



## Ascotjm (19. März 2019)

Mh komisch
Ich habe auch so eine E-Mail bekommen, aber im Positiven Sinne.

Hey Young Talent,

vielen Dank, dass Du Dich für ein YT-Bike entschieden hast.

In Deiner Auftragsbestätigung haben wir Dir Kalenderwoche 10 als Versandwoche angegeben. Leider konnte einer unserer Zulieferer ein elementares Bauteil nicht pünktlich liefern, wodurch wir Dein Bike leider nicht wie geplant montieren konnten. Konkret heißt das, dass wir Dein Bike nicht wie angekündigt im Laufe der KW 10 in den Versand geben konnten, sondern leider erst in KW 14.

Als kleine Entschädigung für die Verzögerung möchten wir dir im Zuge dessen die Kosten der BikeBox erstatten.

Wir bedauern die Verzögerung sehr und hoffen auf Dein Verständnis.

Beste Grüße
Dein YT Service-Team


An sich eine schlechte Nachricht, aber bei mir stand das es am 17.4. losgeliefert wird und jetzt kommt es in der ersten April Woche und die Bikebox ist gratis


----------



## Hemp (20. März 2019)

Habe am Montag ein Jeffsy 27CF ausm Sale bestellt. Da es auf Lager ist hoffe ich mal, dass es recht zügig geht. Bekommt man zu jeder Statusmeldung eine E-Mail oder lohnt es sich einfach immer mal wieder in das YT-Konto zu schauen? Rechnung habe ich schon erhalten.


----------



## Spalthammer (20. März 2019)

Meine "Sendungsverfolgung" sah so aus:
Freitag: Die Daten wurden vom Auftraggeber elektronisch........
Dienstag: Das Paket wird voraussichtlich morgen zugestellt
Dazwischen nichts!


----------



## Spalthammer (20. März 2019)

*ALAAAAARMAAAA LA BOMBA!*



 
So Jungs und Mädels (und solche die nicht wissen was sie sind),
ich verabschiede mich hiermit aus dem Wartezimmer.
Den Verbliebenen wünsche ich viel Gedult und gute Nerven
Bilder gibt es demnächst in der Gallerie.
Ich hatte echt vor das Rad erst abzukleben, etc. Ich kann nicht....das Wetter.....ich fahr gleich los!


----------



## minimalistik (20. März 2019)

Herzlich Glückwunsch, 
Dann warten wir auf Bilder


----------



## MarKurte (20. März 2019)

Schauen wir mal ob es DHL bei mir ohne Verzögerung schafft


----------



## sgclimber (20. März 2019)

Diese Voraussage die sich auf "Normale" Pakete stützt und von deren üblichen Laufzeiten ausgeht stimmt bei Sperrgut leider fast nie...
Aber vielleicht hast du ja ganz viel Glück. Ich würde mich auf alle Fälle nicht zu früh freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (20. März 2019)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Diese Voraussage die sich auf "Normale" Pakete stützt und von deren üblichen Laufzeiten ausgeht stimmt bei Sperrgut leider fast nie...
> Aber vielleicht hast du ja ganz viel Glück. Ich würde mich auf alle Fälle nicht zu früh freuen.


Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich es auch geschrieben. 
Edit: Ich sehe gerade, dass das Paket wieder über Bielefeld läuft. Oh nein


----------



## ku77ni (20. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund habe ich es auch geschrieben.


Ich drück dir die Daumen!


----------



## MarKurte (21. März 2019)

Aaaawww yeeeeah. Ich bin dann mal raus


----------



## ku77ni (21. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Aaaawww yeeeeah. Ich bin dann mal raus


Sauber, viel Spaß mit dem Bike. Ich hoffe mal auf nächste Woche


----------



## Hemp (21. März 2019)

Glückwunsch, ich warte noch, aber das Ziel rückt näher laut DHL: Fr. 10:30 - 13 Uhr
man darf gespannt bleiben...


----------



## MarKurte (21. März 2019)

Danke Jungs  

Verkaufe übrigens meine E13 Reifen, falls wer interesse hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom2wheel (21. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Aaaawww yeeeeah. Ich bin dann mal raus



Glückwunsch, meins hängt Bielefeld fest. Hoffe es ist bis Samstag da


----------



## Spalthammer (22. März 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Danke Jungs
> 
> Verkaufe übrigens meine E13 Reifen, falls wer interesse hat.


Schwächling
Verkaufe den Sattel gleich mit. Den hat ein Sadist drauf geschraubt!


----------



## MarKurte (22. März 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Schwächling
> Verkaufe den Sattel gleich mit. Den hat ein Sadist drauf geschraubt!


   Bin Maxxis Fan

Den Sattel probiere ich gleich mal auf der ersten Probefahrt aus. Hatte 4 Jahre einen SGD auf meinem Strive, tat zwar manchmal weh, aber hat seinen Job gemacht


----------



## Hemp (23. März 2019)

Yeeeeeehaaaaaa...
Montag Abend bestellt, Samstag da. Da kann man nicht meckern. Ich noch viel Erfolg und Geduld beim Warten. 

I am outa here...


----------



## Tom2wheel (24. März 2019)

Gestern kam mein Capra auch an, direkt aufgebaut und den ersten Trail gefahren... absolut geiles Bike.


----------



## marcel171282 (26. März 2019)

Tues Al Base vorbestellt und heute die Nachricht bekommen das es Ende der Woche schon in Versand geht. Sollte erst am 24.4 lieferbar sein...Geil


----------



## RemmiDemmi (28. März 2019)

Dann klinke ich mich hier auch mal ein. 

Jeffsy AL Base 29 bestellt. Sollte mitte Mai kommen. Wird mein allererstes Fully. 

Ja, ich weiss; Ist die alte Geo.


----------



## Lando555 (28. März 2019)

RemmiDemmi schrieb:


> Dann klinke ich mich hier auch mal ein.
> 
> Jeffsy AL Base 29 bestellt. Sollte mitte Mai kommen. Wird mein allererstes Fully.
> 
> Ja, ich weiss; Ist die alte Geo.


Hat sich ein Freund von mir auch gerade gekauft. Ist auch sein erstes Fully, er hatte bisher immer Hardtails. Er findet es super. Die neue Geo geht zwar noch weiter aber schlecht ist die alte bestimmt nicht. Und gerade wenn es das erste Fully ist, ist die leichtere Einstellbarkeit des Fahrwerks schon auch ein Faktor. Mit Grip2-Kartusche in der Gabel und einem X2 Factory hinten wäre man dann vielleicht erst einmal überfordert.
Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike!


----------



## RemmiDemmi (28. März 2019)

Lando555 schrieb:


> Hat sich ein Freund von mir auch gerade gekauft. Ist auch sein erstes Fully, er hatte bisher immer Hardtails. Er findet es super. Die neue Geo geht zwar noch weiter aber schlecht ist die alte bestimmt nicht. Und gerade wenn es das erste Fully ist, ist die leichtere Einstellbarkeit des Fahrwerks schon auch ein Faktor. Mit Grip2-Kartusche in der Gabel und einem X2 Factory hinten wäre man dann vielleicht erst einmal überfordert.
> Viel Spaß mit Deinem neuen Bike!



Danke!

Das hab ich mir auch gedacht aber aufgrund meines dünnen Wissens nicht gewagt, zu schreiben.


----------



## Marius1278 (1. April 2019)

Ich habe letzten Dienstag ein Capra AL Comp XL bestellt...

Verfügbar ab 5.6
Hoffe, dass es etwas früher versandt wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ku77ni (1. April 2019)

Marius1278 schrieb:


> Ich habe letzten Dienstag ein Capra AL Comp XL bestellt...
> 
> Verfügbar ab 5.6
> Hoffe, dass es etwas früher versandt wird


... dann hoffe mal schön.
Meins war verfügbar ab 13.03
Am Freitag habe ich dann endlich die lange erhoffte Mail erhalten, das DHL mit der Abholung beauftragt ist.
Da der Status immer noch auf Abholung beauftragt steht hoffe ich nun auf den 04.04-06.04.


----------



## Stafre (1. April 2019)

Meins hátte auch ab 13.03 verfügbar sein sollen, am 14.03 kam ne Mail, dass es erst in KW14 versendet wird -.-

Ich hoff ich bekomm heut noch die Versandbestätigung


----------



## Ascotjm (1. April 2019)

Stafre schrieb:


> Meins hátte auch ab 13.03 verfügbar sein sollen, am 14.03 kam ne Mail, dass es erst in KW14 versendet wird -.-
> 
> Ich hoff ich bekomm heut noch die Versandbestätigung


Ich sitze momentan auch auf heißen Kohlen


----------



## marcel171282 (1. April 2019)

War definitiv mein letztes YT Bike solange die mit DHL versenden. 
Das Bike extra mit Wunschdatum für heute bestellt. Das wurde Samstag auch von DHL bestätigt. 
Also heute Urlaub genommen und aufs Bike gewartet. 
Beim Frühstück dann ne Nachricht bekommen das das Paket heute nicht zugestellt werden konnte. War keine da...so ein blöder Fic.er!!!
Jetzt kann ich den drecks Riesen Karton selber holen fahren.
Wenns morgen nicht da ist geht es zurück. Shit happens. Gibt viele gute Räder

Wenns dann einer haben will. Ist ein Tues AL Base XXL, normal erst Ende April lieferbar.


----------



## sgclimber (1. April 2019)

Angeblich 6 min. nach Einladen ins Fahrzeug... Das ist schon äußerst dreist! Ich würde den Fall mal YT schildern, die sollen da DHL mal die Hölle heiß machen. Das sieht ja so aus als wenn der Fahrer keinen Bock hatte oder keinen Platz und das Rad wieder ausgeladen hat so nach dem Motto "soll der doch selber holen". Würde ich mir auch nicht gefallen lassen...


----------



## marcel171282 (1. April 2019)

sgclimber schrieb:


> Angeblich 6 min. nach Einladen ins Fahrzeug... Das ist schon äußerst dreist! Ich würde den Fall mal YT schildern, die sollen da DHL mal die Hölle heiß machen. Das sieht ja so aus als wenn der Fahrer keinen Bock hatte oder keinen Platz und das Rad wieder ausgeladen hat so nach dem Motto "soll der doch selber holen". Würde ich mir auch nicht gefallen lassen...



Habe bei YT angerufen. 
Hatte nicht das Gefühl das es die interessiert. 
Die meinten nur sie wären raus wenn das Paket abgegeben worden ist. 
War wie gesagt wohl das letzte Rad von YT.
 Weh tut mir nur der verlorene Urlaubstag.


----------



## sgclimber (1. April 2019)

Ok, da wäre ich auch stocksauer. Die Aussage von YT ist natürlich auch der Hammer...


----------



## ku77ni (2. April 2019)

Das bescheidene an der ganzen Sache ist, das sich die Vorfreude aufs Rad durch die Verzögerung von YT und den Stress mit DHL in Ärger gedreht hat.
Das Cash ist aber schon seit dem 10.01 weg. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, würde ich schon lange mit einem Propain (in Wunschfarbe) durch die Gegend Düsen.


----------



## marcel171282 (2. April 2019)

ku77ni schrieb:


> Das bescheidene an der ganzen Sache ist, das sich die Vorfreude aufs Rad durch die Verzögerung von YT und den Stress mit DHL in Ärger gedreht hat.
> Das Cash ist aber schon seit dem 10.01 weg. Hätte ich das vorher gewusst, würde ich schon lange mit einem Propain (in Wunschfarbe) durch die Gegend Düsen.



Ne Ne Ne! Bei YT gibts kein Cash vorher. Erfahrungen aus dem Freundeskreis besagen das die Räder per Nachnahme deutlich früher kommen.
Will niemand was böses unterstellen, aber ist uns so aufgefallen.

Wenns den heute im Paketshop ist gut. Werde ma ein Bild machen wie das Paket in mein Auto passt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spalthammer (2. April 2019)

marcel171282 schrieb:


> Ne Ne Ne! Bei YT gibts kein Cash vorher. Erfahrungen aus dem Freundeskreis besagen das die Räder per Nachnahme deutlich früher kommen.
> Will niemand was böses unterstellen, aber ist uns so aufgefallen.
> 
> Wenns den heute im Paketshop ist gut. Werde ma ein Bild machen wie das Paket in mein Auto passt.


Ich habe mein YT auch per Nachnahme bestellt.
Hatte mir mittwochs Urlaub genommen, nachdem die DHL-Mail kam, dass das Rad "morgen zugestellt wird".
Mittwoch Morgen meldete die Sendungsverfolgung, dass das Bike im Zustellfahrzeug sei.
Ein paar Minuten später kam die Meldung "Paket konnte nicht zugestellt werden".
Ich gleich zur Abholstation gerast und das Bike abgeholt.
Der Grund der "nicht Zustellung" war, der Postbote darf keine Nachnahme über 1500€ annehmen.


----------



## sgclimber (2. April 2019)

marcel171282 schrieb:


> Werde ma ein Bild machen wie das Paket in mein Auto passt.



Das Paket war bei mir trotz 29er Capra relativ klein. Hat bequem in meinen Combi gepasst.


----------



## WuselWuh (2. April 2019)

Hat einer von euch "Lieferbar ab 17.04." in der Auftragsbestätigung und evtl. schon weitergehende Infos von YT eingeholt? Capra 27 Al Comp XL Grau/Schwarz


----------



## Lando555 (2. April 2019)

Spalthammer schrieb:


> Ich habe mein YT auch per Nachnahme bestellt.
> Hatte mir mittwochs Urlaub genommen, nachdem die DHL-Mail kam, dass das Rad "morgen zugestellt wird".
> Mittwoch Morgen meldete die Sendungsverfolgung, dass das Bike im Zustellfahrzeug sei.
> Ein paar Minuten später kam die Meldung "Paket konnte nicht zugestellt werden".
> ...


DHL-Nachnahme geht m.W. bis 3500 Euro. Hatte das Capra 29 AL Comp auch per Nachnahme bestellt weil ja evtl. das SC 29er noch vorgestellt würde und ich dann am einfachsten stornieren könnte, falls ich mich umentscheiden würde. Der Betrag war kein Problem für DHL.

Leider musste das noch verpackte Capra letztlich doch dem schließlich kurz nach Zustellung vorgestellten Megatower weichen. Dafür kann ich aber sagen, dass der Karton gut in den Kofferraum geht wenn der an der schmalsten Stelle mindestens 82,5 cm breit ist. Rückbank muss man umklappen, um eine Ladefläche zu haben, die mindestens 132,5 cm lang ist. Die 31 cm Breite des Kartons sind nicht das Problem.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte auch ohne Capra zwei hilfreiche Infos beitragen.


----------



## marcel171282 (2. April 2019)

Danke an DHL fürs Nix tun.
Der Perle am Schalter konnte es nicht selber schieben. 
Gott sei Dank hab ich ein Hundeauto...

Sag dann ma tschö


----------



## WuselWuh (2. April 2019)

marcel171282 schrieb:


> Danke an DHL fürs Nix tun.
> Der Perle am Schalter konnte es nicht selber schieben.
> Gott sei Dank hab ich ein Hundeauto...
> 
> Sag dann ma tschö


Naja, DHL ist ja auch ein Akronym für:
Dauert Halt Länger
oder
Deutsche H*ren Liga

Je nach Aggressionspegel anzuwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ascotjm (2. April 2019)

Bei mir wurde auch gesagt, dass es in der 14kw kommen soll, aber bis jetzt noch keine E-Mail bekommen, dass es losgeschickt wird. Ich hoffe das wird diese Woche noch was 
Habe übrigens das Capra Al Base 27,5 XL, hat irgendjemand auch das Modell und schon ein Liefertermin ?


----------



## Stafre (2. April 2019)

hab auch noch keine Mail bekommen bez Versand  
Bei mir ists auch ein Capra 27 AL BASE aber in L


----------



## ku77ni (3. April 2019)

Ascotjm schrieb:


> Bei mir wurde auch gesagt, dass es in der 14kw kommen soll, aber bis jetzt noch keine E-Mail bekommen, dass es losgeschickt wird. Ich hoffe das wird diese Woche noch was
> Habe übrigens das Capra Al Base 27,5 XL, hat irgendjemand auch das Modell und schon ein Liefertermin ?


Ich hatte die 13KW und die Bestätigung von YT, das der Versand in Auftrag gegeben wurde kam Freitag Nachmittag.
Bis gestern 16:00 Uhr dann nichts und dann kam von DHL die Mail das mein Bike heute kommen soll.


----------



## andy_ (3. April 2019)

Hallo zusammen

ich will da jetzt niemanden sauer machen... aber für die Schweizer unter uns eine kleine Info wie das in diesem Fall läuft, ohne DHL... bei uns macht das Alpha-Sped

Tag 1 - 11:43h: ein paar Tage nachdem YT die Bestellung als abgeschlossen meldet, kommt ein Mail von der schweizer Spedition und fordert den Betrag für Mehrwertsteuer, Verzollung und Einfuhrabfertigung - das kann man mit e-Banking sofort erledigen (nach Erhalt der Zahlung meldet man sich wieder für die Terminabsprache)

Tag 2 - 10:02h: Liefertermin wird bekanntgegeben (in 2 Tagen - irgendwann während des Tages, das kann auf Nachfrage leider nicht genauer definiert werden)
Tag 2 - 18:42h: eigene Abklärungen haben ergeben, dass niemand den ganzen Tag anwesend ist um das Paket in Empfang nehmen zu können... da ich "auf dem Land wohne" maile ich der Dame ein Streetview Bild mit Markierung, wo das Paket deponiert werden soll...

Tag 4 - 17:00h: Freitagabend, man kommt von der Arbeit nach Hause, und das Paket ist exakt am angegebenen Ort... kann man gleich fertig zusammenbauen...

Tag 5 - 08:00h: Man bedankt sich per Mail und alle sind glücklich... und da Samstag ist und das Wetter passt, geht es auf eine erste Runde zur Funktionskontrolle...

also völlig tiefenentspannt und saubere Abwicklung...

Gruss Andy


----------



## Stafre (3. April 2019)

Hab heut meine Rechnung erhalten, Versanddatum 04.04.2019 steht drauf


----------



## RemmiDemmi (3. April 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> ich will da jetzt niemanden sauer machen... aber für die Schweizer unter uns eine kleine Info wie das in diesem Fall läuft, ohne DHL... bei uns macht das Alpha-Sped
> 
> ...


darf ich fragen, was resp. wieviel % du neben der mwst noch bezahlen musstest? stehe grad vor der entscheidung, ein versenderbike direkt in die schweiz zu bestellen oder selbst via paketfach einzuführen.


----------



## Ascotjm (3. April 2019)

Stafre schrieb:


> Hab heut meine Rechnung erhalten, Versanddatum 04.04.2019 steht drauf



Bei mir genauso


----------



## andy_ (3. April 2019)

RemmiDemmi schrieb:


> darf ich fragen, was resp. wieviel % du neben der mwst noch bezahlen musstest? stehe grad vor der entscheidung, ein versenderbike direkt in die schweiz zu bestellen oder selbst via paketfach einzuführen.



Hi Remmi

Fragen darf man immer… 

Also: da YT die deutsche Mehrwertsteuer abzieht, kommt da natürlich 7.7% schweizerische Mehrwertsteuer dazu
Man sollte dabei auch den aktuellen EUR/CHF Kurs beachten…

Dann stehen auf meiner Rechnung noch:

CH-Zoll gemäss Quittung : 12.00 CHF
Vorlageprovision 5% : 20.85 CHF (keinen blassen Schimmer was das soll…)
CH-Einfuhrabfertigung : 60.00 CHF

Das wars dann…

Gruss Andy


----------



## RemmiDemmi (3. April 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Hi Remmi
> 
> Fragen darf man immer…
> 
> ...


was war denn der nettopreis ohne mwst?


----------



## andy_ (3. April 2019)

RemmiDemmi schrieb:


> was war denn der nettopreis ohne mwst?



Bike Originalpreis: 5299 Euro
Bike Ohne MWST: 4453 Euro
Berechnung dazu: 5299/119*100

Zusätzlich:
Bike-Box: 16.72 Euro
Versand CH: 75.55 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RemmiDemmi (3. April 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Bike Originalpreis: 5299 Euro
> Bike Ohne MWST: 4453 Euro
> Berechnung dazu: 5299/119*100
> 
> ...


Danke!


----------



## DW1802 (4. April 2019)

So ich verabschiede mich dann mal hier


----------



## Illusionist (4. April 2019)

Moinsen, 

bisher war ich nur stiller Beobachter nun muss ich aber doch meinen Senf dazugeben. Habe im Februar ein Capra 29 Al Comp bestellt, damals mit (Aus-)Lieferungstermin 03.04.19. Geld wurde umgehend abgebucht was ich zähneknirschend hingenommen habe. Danach habe ich bis heute auf meine Anfrage was denn nun los sei nichts gehört. Nun also heißt es Auslieferung voraussichtlich in KW 16. Vielleicht gibt's ja weitere hier die ebenfalls den ursprünglichen Termin hatten und sich auch wundern was los ist. 
Bisheriges Fazit: Nichtexistentes Informationsmanagement und ein Laden der seine Liefertermine nicht im Griff hat! Liefertermine an die man sich eh nicht hält kann man sich dann bitte auch gleich sparen. Ich drücke Ihnen die Daumen, dass ihr Produkt das kompensieren kann.


----------



## Dominik87 (4. April 2019)

Mahlzeit,

bei mir auch LT 03.04.2019, bis jetzt habe ich auch noch nichts gehört. (Capra 29 Al Comp in rot)
Status meiner Bestellung ist aktuell "Best. in Bearbeitung", ob das schon immer so war oder zwischenzeitlich nur auf "Bezahlt" stand weis ich leider nicht.

Ich werde morgen auch mal nachfragen wie es aussieht.

Edit:
Aber es wurden anscheinend auch welche ausgeliefert, siehe 2 Posts weiter oben.


----------



## Ascotjm (4. April 2019)

Hallo,
Ich habe heute meine E-Mail bekommen, dass es morgen kommen soll 
Ich habe als Zahlungsart Übrigens Nachname


----------



## Dominik87 (4. April 2019)

Ascotjm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe heute meine E-Mail bekommen, dass es morgen kommen soll
> Ich habe als Zahlungsart Übrigens Nachname



Was hast du bestellt? Auch Capra 29 Al Comp in rot mit LT 03.04. ?


----------



## Stafre (4. April 2019)

Ascotjm schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich habe heute meine E-Mail bekommen, dass es morgen kommen soll
> Ich habe als Zahlungsart Übrigens Nachname



Laut DHL kommt meins auch morgen  Vorkasse bei mir


----------



## Ascotjm (4. April 2019)

Dominik87 schrieb:


> Was hast du bestellt? Auch Capra 29 Al Comp in rot mit LT 03.04. ?


Nein wie ich schon vor ein paar Beitragen geschrieben habe. Ich habe das Capra Al base 27,5 Xl In grau


----------



## Jeff-Al (4. April 2019)

Ich habe mir ein Jeffsy 27 Cf Comp mit Liefertermin 4.10 bestellt, heute kam eine Mail, wird von KW 15 auf KW 22 verschoben.

Werde wohl auf Cf Pro ausweichen. 

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flitzomat (4. April 2019)

Meine Bestellung vom 29 CF Comp XXL wurde heute von KW21 auf KW23 verschoben. Wir haben KW14!


----------



## Freddy86 (5. April 2019)

Hi,
Sind hier Capra Besteller unter uns die Liefertermin 17.04.19 haben?
Hat jemand von euch bisher was gehört ob das eventuell doch nicht der Fall sein wird?
Hab übrigens ein Capra 27,5 al base schwarz/grau bestellt.

Gruß
Dominik


----------



## ku77ni (6. April 2019)

So Leute, mein Capra ist nun endlich da. Nach der Verzögerung von YT, hatte ich natürlich auch noch Ärger mit DHL (Bestätigter Wunschtermin 04.04), Extra Urlaub genommen, nur DHL kam nicht. Aber nun ist es da und alles wird gut...


----------



## Stafre (6. April 2019)

Meins kam auch gestern schon  Über DHL kann ich  mich nicht beschweren, 04.04 in Versand und am 05.04 wars bei mir.


----------



## Ascotjm (6. April 2019)

Stafre schrieb:


> Meins kam auch gestern schon  Über DHL kann ich  mich nicht beschweren, 04.04 in Versand und am 05.04 wars bei mir.



Meins sollte auch am 04.04 komme, aber DHL hat es in Bielefeld nicht reingeladen und jetzt kommt es wahrscheinlich erst Montag 
Das wäre das perfekt  Bike Wetter gewesen und jetzt kommt es nicht an und ich kann nicht Mountainbiken, danke DHL -.-


----------



## herbert2010 (6. April 2019)

ich hoffe ihr beschwert euch alle auch bei yt, sonst ändert sich da nie etwas für uns Käufer 

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ascotjm (9. April 2019)

Meins kam heute auch endlich an, also verabschiede ich mich auch aus diesen Thread


----------



## Freddy86 (9. April 2019)

Hi,
Kleines Update:
Liefertermin 17.04.19 KW16 Capra 27,5 Al Base 
Gestern eine E-Mail bekommen das es auf KW 18 verschoben wurde.

Dann Heist es wohl weiter warten.

Gruß


----------



## 2pi (10. April 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> ich hoffe ihr beschwert euch alle auch bei yt, sonst ändert sich da nie etwas für uns Käufer
> 
> lg


Ja, und dann liefert es ein anderes Logistikunternehmen mit unterbezahlten und unmotivierten Mitarbeitern.
Da sage ich nur: Seit vorsichtig mit euren Wünschen...

Stattdessen sollte man lieber DHL mit entsprechendem Feedback zuschmeißen.


----------



## WuselWuh (11. April 2019)

Freddy86 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Sind hier Capra Besteller unter uns die Liefertermin 17.04.19 haben?
> Hat jemand von euch bisher was gehört ob das eventuell doch nicht der Fall sein wird?
> Hab übrigens ein Capra 27,5 al base schwarz/grau bestellt.
> ...


Habe auch "Lieferbar ab 17.04" in der Auftrags-/Bestellbestätigung. Status seit Bestellung: Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung. Bisher kam von YT keine Mail, die darüber informiert, dass es zu einer Verzögerung kommt. Harren wir der Dinge, die da kommen mögen. Oder eben auch nicht. Oder später.  Blöd bei mir ist nur, dass ich für die Woche nach Ostern Urlaub eingereicht habe. Und wenn ich hier von teilw. 6-tägigen Zustellmarathons lese wird mir n klein wenig anders.


----------



## Freddy86 (11. April 2019)

WuselWuh schrieb:


> Habe auch "Lieferbar ab 17.04" in der Auftrags-/Bestellbestätigung. Status seit Bestellung: Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung. Bisher kam von YT keine Mail, die darüber informiert, dass es zu einer Verzögerung kommt. Harren wir der Dinge, die da kommen mögen. Oder eben auch nicht. Oder später.  Blöd bei mir ist nur, dass ich für die Woche nach Ostern Urlaub eingereicht habe. Und wenn ich hier von teilw. 6-tägigen Zustellmarathons lese wird mir n klein wenig anders.



Welches Ausführung hast du denn bestellt?

Gruß


----------



## WuselWuh (11. April 2019)

Freddy86 schrieb:


> Welches Ausführung hast du denn bestellt?
> 
> Gruß


Capra 27 AL Comp in Grau-Schwatt


----------



## juju752 (11. April 2019)

Also ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wieso manche Leute ihren Urlaub nach dem Liefertermin eines Bikes legen. Vor allem, wenn dort *"lieferbar ab"* in der Auftragsbestätigung steht.  Meins sollte ab 24.04. lieferbar sein, soll jetzt aber schon Montag den 15.04. verschickt werden. (Capra 29 AL comp in grau)


----------



## WuselWuh (11. April 2019)

juju752 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nicht nachvollziehen wieso manche Leute ihren Urlaub nach dem Liefertermin eines Bikes legen. Vor allem, wenn dort *"lieferbar ab"* in der Auftragsbestätigung steht.  Meins sollte ab 24.04. lieferbar sein, soll jetzt aber schon Montag den 15.04. verschickt werden. (Capra 29 AL comp in grau)


Ist evtl. missverständlich. Die Entscheidung, den Urlaub zu nehmen, wurde lange vor der Entscheidung, das Bike zu kaufen, getroffen. Desweiteren ist mir die Bedeutung des Wörtchens "ab" durchaus bewusst. Aber mit der Hoffnung ist es immer so eine Sache. Und jetzt drücke ich ganz fest die Däumchen, dass dein Bike mit Hermes geliefert wird. Ich weiß, kommt mit DHL; aber die Hoffnung Junge, die Hoffnung.


----------



## juju752 (11. April 2019)

WuselWuh schrieb:


> Ist evtl. missverständlich. Die Entscheidung, den Urlaub zu nehmen, wurde lange vor der Entscheidung, das Bike zu kaufen, getroffen. Desweiteren ist mir die Bedeutung des Wörtchens "ab" durchaus bewusst. Aber mit der Hoffnung ist es immer so eine Sache. Und jetzt drücke ich ganz fest die Däumchen, dass dein Bike mit Hermes geliefert wird. Ich weiß, kommt mit DHL; aber die Hoffnung Junge, die Hoffnung.



Ich drücke dir die Daumen! War auch nicht nur direkt auf dich bezogen, habe das hier aber schön öfter auch von anderen gelesen. Ich habe sogar gebangt, dass mein Bike mit "lieferbar ab 24.04." rechtzeitig zu Pfingsten für einen Biketrip kommt. Hatte da so meine Bedenken bei einem Versender und wurde positiv überrascht.


----------



## WuselWuh (11. April 2019)

juju752 schrieb:


> Ich drücke dir die Daumen! War auch nicht nur direkt auf dich bezogen, habe das hier aber schön öfter auch von anderen gelesen. Ich habe sogar gebangt, dass mein Bike mit "lieferbar ab 24.04." rechtzeitig zu Pfingsten für einen Biketrip kommt. Hatte da so meine Bedenken bei einem Versender und wurde positiv überrascht.


Danke  Ja, dieses bangen und hoffen. Freut mich aber, dass bei dir alles geklappt hat und sogar mit einer verkürzten Lieferzeit gekrönt wurde.  Bis jetzt werde ich nur von YT Mails getriggert, die statt der Versandbestätigung nur "Hier, guck mal, Geiler Merch!" beinhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow3200 (14. April 2019)

Ascotjm schrieb:


> Bei mir genauso


Kurze Frage: Ist das Versanddatum dann auch wirklich der 4.4 gewesen? Meines soll morgen verschickt werden.


----------



## WuselWuh (16. April 2019)

Von mir ein Update: Heute die Mail mit Rechnung und Sendungsverfolgungsnummer bekommen. Versanddatum ist der 17.04., Status der Sendungsverfolgung zeigt: Sendung wird zum Paketzentrum transportiert.  Bin gespannt, wann es ankommt.


----------



## coaby (16. April 2019)

ich warte täglich bis die Nachricht erscheint, dass das DECOY früher versand wird als 01.05.
Aber ich glaube eine frühere Lieferung bleibt ein Traum.


----------



## MarKurte (16. April 2019)

WuselWuh schrieb:


> Von mir ein Update: Heute die Mail mit Rechnung und Sendungsverfolgungsnummer bekommen. Versanddatum ist der 17.04., Status der Sendungsverfolgung zeigt: Sendung wird zum Paketzentrum transportiert.  Bin gespannt, wann es ankommt.


Vermutlich morgen. Zumindest war es bei mir der Fall.


----------



## Sir Bike a lot (17. April 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Vermutlich morgen. Zumindest war es bei mir der Fall.


Freu dich nicht zu früh. Ich habe den Status bereits seit 10.04 und es tut sich gar nichts.


----------



## WuselWuh (17. April 2019)

Sir Bike a lot schrieb:


> Freu dich nicht zu früh. Ich habe den Status bereits seit 10.04 und es tut sich gar nichts.


I


Sir Bike a lot schrieb:


> Freu dich nicht zu früh. Ich habe den Status bereits seit 10.04 und es tut sich gar nichts.


Ach, Hauptsache es ist auf dem Weg bzw. wird auf den Weg gebracht. Rechne eigtl. nicht mit einer Ankunft vor Mittwoch (24.04). Zudem gibt's mit der Sendungsverfolgung auch ganz gerne mal Probleme. Vor kurzem ein Paket erhalten, welches lt. Sendungsverfolgung noch im Startpaketzentrum bearbeitet wurde. DHL eben


----------



## WuselWuh (17. April 2019)

Soeben die Mail von DHL bekommen, dass es morgen zwischen 09:00 und 12:00 geliefert wird. Jetzt braucht der Bursche nur noch Platz im Wagen und alles ist gut


----------



## Janab (18. April 2019)

Moin Leute... nach langen stillen mitlesen will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:
Capra Al Comp 27,5 in XXL am 10.02. bestellt... geplanter LT 17.04..
Am 08.04. kam ne email das es sich um 2 Wochen verspätet...
Gestern dann eine email mit Rechnung und Trackingnummer... wird heute abgeschickt... es wird spannend
Bilder werden nach dem Aufbau folgen...
Fröhliches Warten noch!
MfG


----------



## WuselWuh (18. April 2019)

Es ist angekommen, alles reibungslos.  Drücke euch die Daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stubenkueken (20. April 2019)

Moin. Ich Reihe mich mal ein. Hab grade mein jeffsy cf pro race 27 in Silber bestellt. Bei 1000€ Rabatt konnte ich nicht nein sagen


----------



## Janab (20. April 2019)

Voll doof... das Paket sollte heute kommen... kam aber nicht... jetzt muss ich noch bis Dienstag warten


----------



## Benmebert (21. April 2019)

Stubenkueken schrieb:


> Moin. Ich Reihe mich mal ein. Hab grade mein jeffsy cf pro race 27 in Silber bestellt. Bei 1000€ Rabatt konnte ich nicht nein sagen


Konnte auch nicht wiederstehen und hab mir gestern ein YT Capra CF Pro Race bestellt. Die 1000€ Aktion war viel zu verlockend.


----------



## Strolch954 (22. April 2019)

Hi, ich hab bei der 1000,- Aktion auch ein 27 Jeffsy Pro bestellt. 
Die Bestellbestätigung kam am 13.04. Eine Auftragsbestätigung ist noch nicht eingetroffen. Laut Support verzögert es sich etwas da wohl viele Bestellung zu bearbeiten sind. Ich bin gespannt


----------



## Urby (23. April 2019)

Does anyone know how long does it take for DHL to deliver to EU (not Germany)? It's stuck in Bielefeld for a week now?

Di, 16.04.2019 17:10 Bielefeld, Deutschland
Die Auslands-Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
Mo, 15.04.2019 16:00 --
Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt.


----------



## Janab (23. April 2019)

Heute ist es endlich gekommen... damit verabschiede ich mich hier!
Die erste Proberunde war schon sehr gut! Feintuning kommt später 

Viel Glück euch noch und frohes Warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Janab (23. April 2019)

Urby schrieb:


> Does anyone know how long does it take for DHL to deliver to EU (not Germany)? It's stuck in Bielefeld for a week now?
> 
> Di, 16.04.2019 17:10 Bielefeld, Deutschland
> Die Auslands-Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet.
> ...




Maybe it's because of eastern!?


----------



## juju752 (24. April 2019)

hat hier einer die ethirteen Reifen tubeless gemacht? Gab es dort Probleme beim Abdichten? Oder war es easy?


----------



## Urby (24. April 2019)

Janab schrieb:


> Maybe it's because of eastern!?


I wish  Normally any package ordered from Germany (and I order a lot) comes within two, max three working days. I guess i just have to wait and hope it arrives 'til my trip to Garda ...


----------



## Benmebert (2. Mai 2019)

Hab heute meine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten und hab am 20.04 bestellt, man merkt dass die Jungs und Mädels von YT einiges zu tun haben mit der Aktion. Hab das jetzt überwiesen und ich hoffe dass das Rad nächste Woche kommt. Hätte dann jetzt ein YT Capra AL Comp 2016 im Angebot falls jemand Interesse hätte.


----------



## Strolch954 (2. Mai 2019)

Meine Auftragsbestätigung ist auch am Montag (29.04.) eingegangen. Bestellt wie gesagt am 13.04. 
Gestern hab ich überwiesen und hoffe auch auf Lieferung in der nächsten Woche.


----------



## moe17 (3. Mai 2019)

Sitze ebenfalls auf heißen kohlen,bestellt am 16.02 lieferbar ab 01.05 
bisher noch keine veränderung des Bestellstatus.

Das erste MTB seit sieben jahren,ungeduldig wie sonst wat


----------



## GuidoM (3. Mai 2019)

18.04. bestellt und per PayPal bezahlt. 
Versandbestätigung 25.04. Versand am 28.04.
Ich wollte es versuchen zu stoppen, weil ich im Urlaub bin, war aber am 26.04. nicht mehr möglich. 
Nun muss es bei DHL im Lager warten. 
Ging eigentlich recht flott alles.


----------



## Naggirath (3. Mai 2019)

So ich nehme auch mal platz 

Nach langem überlegen wird es ein Decoy Pro Race in XL .. der kleine Techniknerd in mir will halt doch mal mit ner di2 rumspielen .

Denke mal mit nem spindrift und nem cheaptrick ist es dann ein sehr kompletter Fuhrpark .


----------



## Strolch954 (9. Mai 2019)

So, heute ist es angekommen 
Ich bin dann mal schauben


----------



## Stubenkueken (11. Mai 2019)

Ich bin auch raus. Ein Hammer bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moe17 (13. Mai 2019)

Und ich warte immernoch.

Fuck my life


----------



## GuidoM (13. Mai 2019)

GuidoM schrieb:


> 18.04. bestellt und per PayPal bezahlt.
> Versandbestätigung 25.04. Versand am 28.04.
> Ging eigentlich recht flott alles.



Urlaub vorbei, Rad beim Nachbarn. Alles fein, bin auch hier raus


----------



## sendit89 (13. Mai 2019)

Warte aktuell auf das Capra Al Comp in Grau, lieferbar ab 04.09.  

Hat hier jemand sein Bike schon früher bekommen als angegeben war? Ich sehe, dass das Bike immerwieder Ausverkauft ist und dann doch wieder lieferbar.


----------



## Agent500 (13. Mai 2019)

GuidoM schrieb:


> Rad beim Nachbarn.



Hast du das extra so angegeben? 
Denn eine Nachbarschaftszustellung ist eigentlich nicht möglich. Steht sogar fett auf dem Lieferschein.


----------



## GuidoM (13. Mai 2019)

Ich habe das bei der Ankündigung von DHL so angegeben. Hat irgendwie geklappt.


----------



## Friedl77 (20. Mai 2019)

Hi Leute,
bin durch Zufall auf diesen Thread gestoßen. Hab mir am 1. Mai ein Tues29CF bestellt. Bis 7.1. hab ich keine Rückmeldung bekommen, also angerufen. Nach 15min Warteschleife hat der Servicemensch mir gesagt er schickt mir eine Auftragsbestätigung damit ich einzahlen kann. Das hab ich auch gleich noch am selben Tag erledigt.
Jetzt warte ich seit fast 2 Wochen, und habe noch immer keine Zahlungsbestätigung bekommen. Online ist bei der Bestellung auch noch nichts als bezahlt oder dergleichen markiert. Hab gerade versucht anzurufen, aber nach 40min Warteschleife war es mit meiner Geduld dann am Ende.

Wie lange zur Hölle braucht YT für so einen Standardvorgang??? Ich überlege gerade ob ich nicht wieder storniere, weil vertrauenserweckend ist dieses Geschäftsgebaren nicht gerade...


----------



## chr0815 (20. Mai 2019)

Kam bei mir alles automatisch per Mail und das echt fix.

Hast du im Spam Postfach mal nach gesehen? Bzw. Eventuell einen Buchstabendreher bei der Angabe der E-Mail Adresse wenn du nicht Mal eine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen hast ?


----------



## Friedl77 (20. Mai 2019)

Nö, die mailadresse passt, und im Spam ist auch nix :-/
Bei dem Service vergeht einem schon die Freude am Rad, bevor man es noch hat


----------



## Agent500 (20. Mai 2019)

Also ich hatte auch keine Probleme, von Bestellung bis Lieferung vergingen 16 Tage und davon war es alleine 12 Tage bei DHL unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## duro e (20. Mai 2019)

So ich melde mich hier dann auch mal im Wartebereich..
Hab mir  vor kurzer Zeit das Capra AL Comp in Orange bestellt,.29Zoll und XL.

Termin laut YT 5.6.2019, also noch ein wenig gedulden. Aber eine neue Hope Tech 3 E4 Bremse in Blau Orange liegt hier schon fürs Capra


----------



## Deleted 474651 (20. Mai 2019)

Ich hab mein Capra AL 27 Comp in Grau heute geordert.
LT: 31.07. 
Wie war das jetzt? Die Hotline sagte das es schon mal vorkommt 1-2 Wochen früher zu liefern...

Über 2 Monate noch!!! Wie soll man das aushalten? HILFE


----------



## Friedl77 (22. Mai 2019)

Danke für Eure Rückmeldung! Dann hab ich anscheinend einfach nur die Ar***karte gezogen...
Fazit: YT hat irgendeinen Systemfehler (der insgesamt dritte im Laufe meiner Bestellung), und deswegen wurde der überwiesene Betrag nicht automatisch zugeordnet. Rad sollte jedenfalls morgen rausgehen, ich bin guter Dinge


----------



## flitzomat (23. Mai 2019)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand ein 29 CF Comp geliefert bekommen?
Ich warte bereits seit März und der Liefertermin wurde schon einmal auf den 05.06 verschoben. Da der aktuelle LT im Shop nun bereits für alle Größen auf den 26.06 gewandert ist hab ich die Befürchtung das es noch länger dauern könnte bis die 29 CF Comps ausgeliefert werden.

Würd mich ja schon interessieren was der Grund für die lange Verzögerung ist.
Man findet auch kaum Fotos oder Bilder von dem Modell im Netz.

Also wer wartet alles noch ungeduldig mit mir ? 

(Die Kiste mit den bereits gekauften Anbauteilen macht das warten nicht leichter)


----------



## Jonas0105 (24. Mai 2019)

Ich klink mich hier mal ein, hab mir im März ein capra al comp 27.5 in xl bestellt. Liefertermin war der 15.05., bis heute noch nicht da. Nach zweimaligem Nachfragen beim Service wurde mir gesagt diese Woche geben sie mir noch bescheid wann es kommt. Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob morgen eine Mail eintrudelt.

Eigentlich hab ich gute Lust das Rad wieder zu stornieren, wenn ich doch nicht schon so lange warten würde....


----------



## Deleted 474651 (24. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich das alles so lese...
Hat überhaupt einer sein Rad pünktlich bekommen?

Schreibt doch mal:
Was bestellt:
Wann:
Geliefert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neoforce (24. Mai 2019)

Ich melde mich dann auch mal,

Hab Anfang Mai ein Capra 27 Al Base XL in Blau/Weiß bestellt. Ursprüngliches Lieferdatum war der 22.05. Bis jetzt hat sich noch nichts getan...


----------



## tomatotom (24. Mai 2019)

Jonas0105 schrieb:


> Ich klink mich hier mal ein, hab mir im März ein capra al comp 27.5 in xl bestellt. Liefertermin war der 15.05., bis heute noch nicht da. Nach zweimaligem Nachfragen beim Service wurde mir gesagt diese Woche geben sie mir noch bescheid wann es kommt. Ich bin ja mal gespannt ob morgen eine Mail eintrudelt.
> 
> Eigentlich hab ich gute Lust das Rad wieder zu stornieren, wenn ich doch nicht schon so lange warten würde....



Hab auch das Capra AL Comp im März bestellt mit LT 15.5. Letzte Woche habe ich YT geschrieben und als Antwort bekam ich dann dass sie mir Anfang nächster Woche bescheid geben würden. Mir hat natürlich keiner geschrieben, hab dann an Mittwoch nochmal nachgefragt und bekam als Antwort genau den gleichen Text wie die Woche zuvor, dass sie mir Anfang nächster Woche bescheid geben.


----------



## Deleted 474651 (24. Mai 2019)

Zweifellos schöne Bikes aber mit so eine Art mit Kunden umzugehen geht nicht. 

Ich hab ja noch Zeit bis 31.07. aber ich hätte das bike schon zeitnah!

Vor allem für die Jungs und Mädels die in Vorkasse gegangen sein


----------



## neoforce (24. Mai 2019)

Es geht sich ja nicht mal um die Wartezeit an sich, sondern einfach das es schlecht und falsch kommuniziert wird. 
Würden sie direkt vor der Bestellung ganz klar sagen das Rad kommt erst in z.B 3 Monaten kann ja jeder Entscheiden ob man so lange warten möchte.


----------



## Deleted 474651 (24. Mai 2019)

Richtig. 
So sehe ich es auch! 
Hab den auch gesagt das ich es nicht am Ende der Saison möchte weil ich dann auf das 2020 Modell warten würde.


----------



## neoforce (24. Mai 2019)

Grade die E-Mail bekommen wird laut Yt erst in KW 24 was...


----------



## flitzomat (24. Mai 2019)

flitzomat schrieb:


> ... Da der aktuelle LT im Shop nun bereits für alle Größen auf den 26.06 gewandert ist hab ich die Befürchtung das es noch länger dauern könnte bis die 29 CF Comps ausgeliefert werden....



Befürchtung leider eingetreten.
Bestelldatum für 29 CF Comp war der 21.03.
Ursprunglicher Liefertermin war 22.05 und wurde schonmal auf den 05.06 verschoben.
Heute kam die Mail das nochmal auf KW26 also um den 26.06 verschoben wird.

Also 3 Monate aufs Bike warten ist schon hart. Wenn dann die Größe nicht passt dann wirds wohl schon eher Herbst mit dem Umtausch.

Als Kompensation wurde angeboten:
Bei der ersten Verzögerung als Extra die Thirstmaster und nun bei der zweiten Verzögerung wird die BikeBox erstattet.

Wer leidet mit ?


----------



## Deleted 474651 (24. Mai 2019)

Also wenn das nicht zeitnah kommt trete ich vom Kauf zurück und warte auf das 2020 Modell  aber bis jetzt ist noch alles gut und min 68 Tage.


----------



## Friedl77 (28. Mai 2019)

Das hier auch mal was positives kommt: Mein Tues29CF is gerade gelandet 

AAAABER: Wenn ein Bike, das als lagernd deklariert war, 4 Wochen von Bestellung bis Lieferung braucht, darf sich YT nicht wundern, wenn ein dubioser Ruf entsteht. Ich hatte bei meinem Bestellvorgang insgesamt 3 "Systemfehler", die die Sache verzögert haben. Auf Mails wurde nicht geantwortet, und an einem Montag Vormittag habe ich 40min in der Warteschleife zugebracht, bevor ich entnervt aufgelegt habe...

Was am sauersten aufstößt, ist die Tatsache das Unmengen an Kohle ins Marketing geschossen werden, und der Kunde dabei auf der Strecke bleibt. Damit führt sich die niedliche Entstehungsgeschichte von YT ad absurdum: Es zählt eindeutig nicht das junge Talent, sondern einzig allein die Reichweite und Absatzzahl. Ist schon klar, ohne dem geht's nicht, aber das kann man auch kundenfreundlicher aufziehen.

Mein Vertrauen in YT ist jedenfalls nachhaltig geschädigt, und ich werde auch niemandem empfehlen dort ein Rad zu kaufen. Es ist mir einfach zu unsicher, ersten eine unbekannte Zeitspanne auf ein Rad zu warten, zweitens nicht zu wissen ob und wann man auf Fragen eine Rückmeldung bekommt und drittens was passiert (bzw. wie lange es dauert) wenn ein Garantiefall eintritt oder sonst was am Bike kaputt wird und man einen Teil braucht.

Trotz alledem wünsche ich euch viel Freude mit euren Rädern, sofern sie überhaupt ankommen


----------



## moe17 (28. Mai 2019)

Capra AL Base 27,5 L 
Bestellt am 13.02
Lieferbar ab 01.05 
Bekommen am 25.05

Kurze frage am rande: 
Was sollte man beim zusammenbau fetten/schmieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neoforce (28. Mai 2019)

moe17 schrieb:


> Kurze frage am rande:
> Was sollte man beim zusammenbau fetten/schmieren?



Also ich würde alles ein mal ausseinander bauen, hab schon öfter bei Versender bzw auch bei Händler Rädern mitbekommen das aus Zeitmangel gerne alle Lager trocken eingebaut werden.


----------



## m0rtinm (29. Mai 2019)

Servus,

warte auch gerade auf ein Jeffsy.

Hab Samstagabend ein Jeffsy 27 CF Pro bestellt, war auf Lager.
Bestellung wurde am Montagabend abgeschlossen und ich hab die Rechnung und DHL Tracking Nummer bekommen.
Heute Mittwoch wurde es verschickt und die Lieferung ist für Freitag geplant (Donnerstag ist hier Feiertag).

So weit so gut....


----------



## duro e (30. Mai 2019)

Mein Capra 29  Al Comp war geplant Liefertermin für Anfang Kalenderwoche 23.. jetzt kam die Mail gestern, das aufgrund eines fehlenden Bauteils sich alles verzögern würde und es erst in der KW25 kommen soll.
Dafür wird mir dann der Preis für den Karton zurückerstattet... finde ich schon etwas miese..zumal ich es sehr früh geordert hatte. Da sch...sse ich auf die 20 Euro... ich will fahren und nicht vertröstet werden. YT scheint ja in letzter Zeit des Öfteren die Liefertermine nicht halten zu können.
Ich bin echt davor das Bike zu stornieren und mein Geld zurückzufordern.
Einzig die Tatsache das ich hier schon Teile dafür liegen hab, lassen mich guter Dinge bleiben.
Sollte aber noch eine Mail kommen mit ner negativen Info, wird storniert und dann wird was anderes gekauft.


----------



## MarKurte (30. Mai 2019)

duro e schrieb:


> Mein Capra 29  Al Comp war geplant Liefertermin für Anfang Kalenderwoche 23.. jetzt kam die Mail gestern, das aufgrund eines fehlenden Bauteils sich alles verzögern würde und es erst in der KW25 kommen soll.
> Dafür wird mir dann der Preis für den Karton zurückerstattet... finde ich schon etwas miese..zumal ich es sehr früh geordert hatte. Da sch...sse ich auf die 20 Euro... ich will fahren und nicht vertröstet werden. YT scheint ja in letzter Zeit des Öfteren die Liefertermine nicht halten zu können.
> Ich bin echt davor das Bike zu stornieren und mein Geld zurückzufordern.
> Einzig die Tatsache das ich hier schon Teile dafür liegen hab, lassen mich guter Dinge bleiben.
> Sollte aber noch eine Mail kommen mit ner negativen Info, wird storniert und dann wird was anderes gekauft.


Mein al comp kam im März auch 2 Wochen zu spät. Ich denke, dass dadurch auch die nachfolgenden Bestellungen verzögert sind. Ist ärgerlich, aber kein Untergang.


----------



## Deleted 474651 (31. Mai 2019)

Warum sollte sich das durchziehen? Spätestens beim ersten noch nicht veröffentliche Termin hätten sie es anpassen können. Besser als permanent mit Verspätung zu kämpfen. 
Also wirklich früher hat noch niemand was bekommen oder? Kommt vor meinte der Hotliner  
Wenigsten mein CB Stamp 7 liegen hier schon ....


----------



## duro e (31. Mai 2019)

MartinNRW schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich das durchziehen? Spätestens beim ersten noch nicht veröffentliche Termin hätten sie es anpassen können. Besser als permanent mit Verspätung zu kämpfen.
> Also wirklich früher hat noch niemand was bekommen oder? Kommt vor meinte der Hotliner
> Wenigsten mein CB Stamp 7 liegen hier schon ....


 Meine Hope Bremse, pedale etc liegen hier auch schon fürs capra... hoffe es kommt dann am 18.6 ca


----------



## Deleted 474651 (31. Mai 2019)

Echt? Pedalen habe ich nur weil die Plastikteile nix taugen aber der Rest? Ist die Bremse nichts?


----------



## Upgrader (1. Juni 2019)

Puh, also erst einmal Hallo in die Runde, denn habe heute mein erstes YT überhaupt,
ein TUES 29 CF PRO Race Magnesium White / Black Magic in Größe L bestellt; bin ca. 181 cm und stehe auf Reach 

Naja, warum fange ich eingangs mit dem Begriff ‘‘Puh‘‘ an?! ....weil ich das Bike heute mit großer Vorfreude unter dem Aspekt der sofortigen Verfügbarkeit laut YT-Onlineshop bestellt habe und meine Erwartung war, dass ich mit der Lieferung in dieser Wochen rechnen kann.

Erst viel später bin ich auf diesen interessanten Thread gestoßen und stelle fest, dass einige von Euch enttäuschende Lieferzeiten in Kauf nehmen mussten und müssen.
Tja, sollte mich das beunruhigen? Das kann mir wohl niemand beantworten.

Ich werde Euch auf dem laufenden halten aber die Auftragsbestätigung, welche sicherlich von YT systembedingt versendet wird, habe ich wenige Minuten nach getätigter Bestellung erhalten.

Auf jeden Fall, was ist das bitte für ein geiles Bike und die Komponenten kommen -dafür, dass es ein Komplettrad ist, für.mich wirklich gut.
Die Laufräder hätte ich bei einem Eigenaufbau eines Rahmenkits auch genommen und die Kurbel sicherlich auch, von den Reifen habe ich keine Erfahrung aber ich denke, für die ersten Runs wird es schon passen und der nächste Satz kann ja etwas bekannteres werden.
Bremse wäre natürlich die Trickstuff Maxima cool, aber warum ist VA keine 223mm Scheibe drauf?
Lenker 800mm find ich super, also nichts an dem Bike, was ich direkt wechseln würde.

Rennen möchte ich mit dem 29er nicht fahren aber da ich bereits ein agiles 27,5er Enduro hab‘, darf es im Downhill auch mal ein wenig mehr sein, so dass es quasi über Stock und Stein wie auf Wolken gleitet....hahahaha....wer es glaubt, wird seelig, richtig rappeln wird es auf den Downhillstrecken der Welt, dass es nur so scheppert und kracht


----------



## MarKurte (2. Juni 2019)

MartinNRW schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich das durchziehen? Spätestens beim ersten noch nicht veröffentliche Termin hätten sie es anpassen können. Besser als permanent mit Verspätung zu kämpfen.
> Also wirklich früher hat noch niemand was bekommen oder? Kommt vor meinte der Hotliner
> Wenigsten mein CB Stamp 7 liegen hier schon ....


Ist nur ne Vermutung, weil ich die Verschiebung der 2 Wochen hier nun schon öfters gelesen habe. Teilweise geht es hier ja um Bestellungen, welche innerhalb des ersten Tages nach Release getätigt wurden. Eventuell wollen sie die Verschiebung nicht 3 Monate vor dem eigentlichen Versandtermin zugeben. Aber dazu müsste man erst einmal wissen woran es wirklich liegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 474651 (2. Juni 2019)

Ich hoffe das es sich nur um eine Anfangssituation handelt und es zum Ende doch gut wird. Ich sehe es nun als Geduldsprobe über 2 Monate auf mein Bike zu warten... man was freu ich mich


----------



## Capra29 (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo, ich bin neu hier im Forum und möchte mich auch mal kurz zu Wort melden und euch meine Erfahrungen mit YT mitteilen  
Ich habe mir eine Capra 29 AL Base M am 26.04. bestellt (Sofort verfügbar). Meine Erfahrungen sind LEIDER bisher nicht gerade berauschend Ich habe seid Bestellung weder eine Bestellbestätigung, noch einen aktuellen Status oder ähnliches per E-Mail bekommen. Ebenfalls schon die dritte Verschiebung der Auslieferung musste ich per Telefon erfahren, nachdem ich jeweils pro Anruf ca. 30 - 45 min. in der Warteschleife feststeckte bis jemand ans Telefon kam... Nach der ersten Verschiebung auf Ende Mai, wurde ich per Telefon auf Nachfrage meinerseits auf KW22/23 (05.06.) vertröstet. Als ich bis gestern nichts von YT gehört habe, habe ich ein weiteres Mal wie so oft dort angerufen. Es wurde mir mitgeteilt, es würde ein Teil vom Zulieferer fehlen und die Lieferung werde voraussichtlich KW26 erfolgen. Ich muss dazusagen, mein Bike wäre wohl schon in der 1. Charge dabei gewesen, aber scheinbar haben sie einen Lackplatzer bei der Qualitätskontrolle am Rahmen entdeckt, den ich auch nur per Zufall erfahren hab, da ich mich erneut zufälligerweise telefonisch erkundigt hab über den aktuelle Status Wie kann es sein dass ich von YT keine E-Mail bekomme, obwohl diese nach Abgleich korrekt ist ? Weder im Posteingang noch im Spam befindet sich eine Mail. Ich hoffe einfach nur die Ziege kommt bald Übrigens bin ich Neueinsteiger in Sachen Trail und hoffe ich werde mit der Capra ganz viel Spaß haben.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## lukas_noe (4. Juni 2019)

Hallo Jungs, 

bin ebenfalls neu hier, lese aber seit einigen Wochen mit  Ich bin aus Niederösterreich - Raum Tulln und fahre seit letztem Jahr ein Giant Trance. Für meinige hab ich im April ein Jeffsy bestellt - Verfügbar mit 6.5. Gestern (3.6.19) ist die Rechnung mit dem DHL Tracking-Code gekommen. Bin mal gespannt und halt euch am laufenden. 
LG


----------



## m0rtinm (4. Juni 2019)

m0rtinm schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> warte auch gerade auf ein Jeffsy.
> 
> ...


Also ist wirklich Freitag gekommen. Also 4 Werktage von Bestellung zur Lieferung.


----------



## Upgrader (4. Juni 2019)

Upgrader schrieb:


> Puh, also erst einmal Hallo in die Runde, denn habe heute mein erstes YT überhaupt,
> ein TUES 29 CF PRO Race Magnesium White / Black Magic in Größe L bestellt; bin ca. 181 cm und stehe auch Reach
> 
> Naja, warum fange ich eingangs mit dem Begriff ‘‘Puh‘‘ an?! ....weil ich das Bike heute mit großer Vorfreude unter dem Aspekt der sofortigen Verfügbarkeit laut YT-Onlineshop bestellt habe und meine Erwartung war, dass ich mit der Lieferung in dieser Wochen rechnen kann.
> ...



Also Update von heute, Rechnung per Mail erhalten mit Versandankündigung für den 06.06, also übermorgen.
Das würde bedeuten, von Bestellung bis Lieferung ~sechs Tage.
Da kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## Idracab (5. Juni 2019)

Hey,
ich habe heute eine Nachricht bekommen... Mein Decoy wird statt 12.06. -  4 Wochen verspätet geliefert, weil ein elementares Bauteil vom Zulieferer nicht da ist Ärgerlich...aber was will man machen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 474651 (6. Juni 2019)

Wenn ich sehe wie die Lieferzeiten gerade beim Capra in Black springen drehe ich noch durch.... ein ausverkauftes in S ist plötzlich wieder zum 3.07. lieferbar....

Meine Nerven sind zu schwach dafür


----------



## Upgrader (6. Juni 2019)

Sind wohl die Retouren. 


MartinNRW schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe wie die Lieferzeiten gerade beim Capra in Black springen drehe ich noch durch.... ein ausverkauftes in S ist plötzlich wieder zum 3.07. lieferbar....
> 
> Meine Nerven sind zu schwach dafür


----------



## duro e (9. Juni 2019)

Hab mein Capra AL Comp gestern schon erhalten , also zum Zeitpunkt der angegeben wurde bei Bestellung. Obwohl ja die Mail kam das es erst in KW25 kommen sollte wegen Verzögerungen. 
Egal wie nun, das Bike ist der Hammer. Bild in der YT Gallerie inkl erster Umbauten

Gruß
Alex


----------



## C.Hill (9. Juni 2019)

Decoy Base, bestellt am 26.04. (damals lieferbar ab 22.05.) wurde wegen fehlendem Teil auf den 03.07. verschoben. -> 6 Wochen Verzug. Immerhin werden Versandkosten und Bikebox erstattet. Ein schwacher Trost. Ich hoffe, dass es dabei bleibt.


----------



## Idracab (9. Juni 2019)

Selbe bei mir. Anfang Mai bestellt mit lieferdatum 12.06.  Verschoben auf die erste April Woche aufgrund fehlender rahmenteile....  naja man sagt ja, Vorfreude ist die schönste ;-)


----------



## bone_shaker (9. Juni 2019)

So reihe mich hier auch mal mit ein. Habe am 26.03. 2019 ein Capra Al Base 27.5 in L und schwarz bestellt. Erste Angabe war *Lieferbar* ab 22.05.2019. Dann Mail von YT es wird leider KW 24. Ich glaub noch nicht so recht dran.


----------



## neoforce (9. Juni 2019)

bone_shaker schrieb:


> So reihe mich hier auch mal mit ein. Habe am 26.03. 2019 ein Capra Al Base 27.5 in L und schwarz bestellt. Erste Angabe war *Lieferbar* ab 22.05.2019. Dann Mail von YT es wird leider KW 24. Ich glaub noch nicht so recht dran.



Genau wie bei mir. Ich hoffe mal für uns das es was wird


----------



## bone_shaker (9. Juni 2019)

Ja wäre schick wenns hinhaut. Habe die Alternative schon im Rohr. Wenn ich nächste Woche nichts höre wird storniert und bei jemand anderem bestellt.
"andere Mütter haben auch hübsche Töchter"


----------



## Deleted 474651 (9. Juni 2019)

Welche?


----------



## bone_shaker (9. Juni 2019)

MartinNRW schrieb:


> Welche?


War die Frage auf meine Alternative bezogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 474651 (9. Juni 2019)

Ja sicher

03.07. ist ja ein offizieller auslieferungs Termin.... 
ich muss noch bis zum 31.07. warten ... plus X Tage


----------



## bone_shaker (9. Juni 2019)

03.07 puhh. Das hoffe ich für meines nicht. Die Alternative werde ich aus taktischen Gründen hier nicht preisgeben sonnst warte ich dort auch wieder wenn hier alle türmen und den gleich Plan haben ))


----------



## Deleted 474651 (9. Juni 2019)

Es gibt so richtig keine Alternative 
Preis, Ausstattung und Federweg ist unschlagbar


----------



## bone_shaker (9. Juni 2019)

Gebe ich dir vollkommen recht. 
Die Alternative ist auch teurer als das YT aber das ist mir dann auch egal wenn der Service und der Rest passt. Dann siegt halt mal die Unvernunft


----------



## duro e (9. Juni 2019)

Also meins war ja ursprünglich geplant für 5.6 versenden von YT aus... dann hieß es aufgrund fehlender Teile 2 Wochen später.
Aber es kam dann doch gestern Vormittag an endlich am 8.6... also wie bei meinem Kumpel auch früher wie geplant. Das warten lohnt sich aber! Die ersten Meter heute waren Wahnsinn, ein geniales Bike. Hab halt wie gesagt ordentlich umgebaut damit es optisch anders ist. Heute noch andere Gabelsticker aufgeklebt.
Kommende Woche geht's nach Willingen und Winterberg


----------



## Deleted 474651 (9. Juni 2019)

Eine Hammer Optik ... 
was kostet der Umbauspass?


----------



## Deleted 441027 (10. Juni 2019)

Ich schließe  mich euch mal  an, YT Capra Al Comp XL... nach langem hadern in Ember bestellt.
Datum vorraussichtlich 31.7.


----------



## Deleted 474651 (11. Juni 2019)

Willkommen im Club..
Alles richtig gemacht! Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## Deleted 441027 (11. Juni 2019)

MartinNRW schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club..
> Alles richtig gemacht! Wann hast du bestellt?



Bestellt habe ich am 3.6
Ich hatte vorher das Al Base bestellt, wollte aber Lock Out im Dämpfer....

Update: Capra Al Comp Ember in XL ist nun ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 474651 (11. Juni 2019)

Das ändert sich ständig
Ich hab am 25.05. bestellt...


----------



## Deleted 441027 (11. Juni 2019)

MartinNRW schrieb:


> Das ändert sich ständig
> Ich hab am 25.05. bestellt...



Ich wäre echt zufrieden wenn das Bike Anfang August kommt, ich hab nur Bauchweh, ob das die richtige Farbwahl war.


----------



## Deleted 474651 (11. Juni 2019)

Das Orange ist schon nicht schlecht. Ich könnte das von weiter oben mal Probefahrten um die Große zu testen.
Top sag ich nur.

Ich hoffe das es früher kommt *traummodus off*


----------



## dh_seb (11. Juni 2019)

Hier für euch mein Leidensweg:

YT Jeffsy 29 CF Comp 2019 Ember Orange

Bestellt am: 23.04.19
Lieferbar ab: 05.06.2019
Lieferverzug, neuer Liefertermin ab 26.06.2019
Lieferdatum: OFFEN

Ich hab jetzt schon keine Lust mehr...


----------



## Upgrader (11. Juni 2019)

Upgrader schrieb:


> Also Update von heute, Rechnung per Mail erhalten mit Versandankündigung für den 06.06, also übermorgen.
> Das würde bedeuten, von Bestellung bis Lieferung ~sechs Tage.
> Da kann man nicht meckern.



...und tadaaa.....erst einmal aufbauen,
das Teil


----------



## neoforce (11. Juni 2019)

Bin mal gespannt laut YT sollen ja die Capras für denn 22.05 diese Woche raus gehen. Hoffe Mal das das so klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 474651 (11. Juni 2019)

Glückwunsch für Upgrader
und Kopf hoch für den Rest.


----------



## Deleted 441027 (12. Juni 2019)

Welche Pedale könnt ihr empfehlen? Und lohnt sich ein Upgrade Renthal Fatbar 35 Carbon?


----------



## Deleted 474651 (12. Juni 2019)

Ich hab CB Stamp 7 in L gekauft.
Riesen Teile für meine 47 5ten


----------



## neoforce (12. Juni 2019)

Ich hab mir die Sixpack Skywalker gekauft. Liegen hier jetzt aber noch ungefahren rum. Worauf ich auf jedenfall achten würde ist das die Pins nicht von oben verschraubt werden damit wenn das Pedal Mal aufsetzt du den Kaputten Pin noch raus bekommst.


----------



## Upgrader (12. Juni 2019)

YannickSW schrieb:


> Welche Pedale könnt ihr empfehlen?....



RaceFace Atlas, beste für mich mit Langzeiterfahrung ~fünf Jahre. 

Und wie es der Zufall will, bei YT im Zuge des Bikekaufs zu guten Konditionen gleich mitbestellbar.


----------



## All_mtn (12. Juni 2019)

heute bestellt: Jeffsy CF Pro 27 in S ,Lieferbar ab sofort, bin gespannt wann es kommt^^


----------



## CHBD (12. Juni 2019)

Habe die Sixpack Kamikaze. Sehr gute Pedale wie ich finde mit einen super Halt. Und eben preislich im Rahmen.


----------



## Capra29 (12. Juni 2019)

YannickSW schrieb:


> Welche Pedale könnt ihr empfehlen? Und lohnt sich ein Upgrade Renthal Fatbar 35 Carbon?



Ich hab mir die Shimano XT Plattform zugelegt


----------



## Ascotjm (12. Juni 2019)

YannickSW schrieb:


> Welche Pedale könnt ihr empfehlen? Und lohnt sich ein Upgrade Renthal Fatbar 35 Carbon?


Ich kann die OneUp Comonents Comp sehr empfehlen, der Grip ist echt gut und sie sind relativ leicht für den Preis


----------



## Deleted 441027 (12. Juni 2019)

Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten, hab jetzt eine tolle Abendbeschäftigung eure Vorschläge durchzugehen. Kumpel hat mir gerade geschrieben, er hat sich zum gleichen Zeitpunkt das Canyon Spectral bestellt, Wartezeit war 2.8.... nun hat er eine Mail bekommen, Lieferdatum 1.7, was  ein Glücklicher... Hoffe wir bekommen unsere bikes so schnell wie möglich ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bone_shaker (14. Juni 2019)

So die Woche ist ins Land gezogen ohne eine einzige Regung von YT da ja diese Woche Auslieferungstermin sein sollte nach Verzögerungen in KW 21. Hat von Euch jemand irgendeine Stellungnahme oder Versandbestätigung bekommen? So langsam schwillt der Hals


----------



## neoforce (14. Juni 2019)

bone_shaker schrieb:


> So die Woche ist ins Land gezogen ohne eine einzige Regung von YT da ja diese Woche Auslieferungstermin sein sollte nach Verzögerungen in KW 21. Hat von Euch jemand irgendeine Stellungnahme oder Versandbestätigung bekommen? So langsam schwillt der Hals



Also hab Grade mit YT telefoniert. Das Rad war nach Aufschub für diese Woche (KW24) gesetzt. Der Service Mensch meinte das es keinen neuen Aufschub gibt und die Räder Morgen oder spätestens bis Dienstag in den Versand gehen sollen.


----------



## bone_shaker (14. Juni 2019)

Also wirds erst KW 25 nicht 24 wie angegeben.Kann man ja dem zahlen Kunde nicht per Mail kommunizieren.
Danke Dir für die Info. Dann werde ich mal meine Konsequenzen draus ziehen.


----------



## chr0815 (14. Juni 2019)

Es hieß in der Mail ja dass die Räder in KW24 in den Versand gehen. Also wäre es morgen ja in der Zeit.

Aber danke für die Info dann brauch ich da nicht auch noch anzurufen


----------



## neoforce (14. Juni 2019)

chr0815 schrieb:


> Es hieß in der Mail ja dass die Räder in KW24 in den Versand gehen. Also wäre es morgen ja in der Zeit.
> 
> Aber danke für die Info dann brauch ich da nicht auch noch anzurufen



Was ihnen ja lassen muss bis jetzt ist das wenn man dann jemanden ans Telefon bekommt, wobei es heute für YT ging (nur 40min Warteschleife) sind sie ja echt nett 

Aber hab mir auch meinen Teil gedacht bei, es gibt keine weitere Verzögerung... Wird knapp für sie 
Aber hoffen wir einfach Mal das wir uns dann nächste Woche endlich mit unseren neuen Rädern auf die Trails stürzen können


----------



## chr0815 (14. Juni 2019)

Und sein wir mal ehrlich ... wir warten alle Monate auf ein Radel da machen jetzt 5 Tage mehr den Braten auch nicht fett.
Klar weiß ich das die letzten Tage die man wartet die schlimmsten sind


----------



## bone_shaker (14. Juni 2019)

Habt ja alle recht, aber einer muss hier doch mal ein bisschen mimimi machen. Auch wenn ich dafür viel zu alt bin. Meine Alternative wäre halt auch sooo schick. Also dann sollen sie ihren letzte winzigste Chance bekommen. Ich harre mit Euch noch ein bisschen aus


----------



## neoforce (14. Juni 2019)

bone_shaker schrieb:


> Habt ja alle recht, aber einer muss hier doch mal ein bisschen mimimi machen. Auch wenn ich dafür viel zu alt bin. Meine Alternative wäre halt auch sooo schick. Also dann sollen sie ihren letzte winzigste Chance bekommen. Ich harre mit Euch noch ein bisschen aus



Bin Mal gespannt auf deine alternative falls du sie verrätst sobald wir die Räder haben


----------



## bone_shaker (14. Juni 2019)

Selbstredend. Habe es die Woche jetzt schon zum xten mal konfiguriert und im Warenkorb liegen gehabt.
Warten ist nicht meine Stärke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 441027 (14. Juni 2019)

Die einzige wahre Alternative wäre beim Capra das Radon Swoop 9.0 leider nicht in 21" verfügbar sonst hätte ich es gekauft!


----------



## Capra29 (14. Juni 2019)

Also nochmal ein kurzes Update von mir. Nachdem mir am Telefon vor ca. einer Woche gesagt wurde, mein Capra wird erst KW25 fertiggestellt und voraussichtlich nicht früher als KW26 geliefert, habe ich mich soeben online mit meinem Account angemeldet und siehe da, mein Capra wurde heute verschickt und eine DHL Nummer ist hinterlegt. Wer mein vorherigen post gelesen hat weiß, dass ich von Anfang an nach Bestellung noch nicht eine Mail von YT bekommen hab, obwohl meine E-Mail Adresse mehrmals abgeglichen wurde.
Ich warte bereits seit dem 26.04.  
Also für jeden der auch noch wartet, ich denke nun geht es endlich los


----------



## German Lobo (15. Juni 2019)

Servus,
ich möchte mich auch mal kurz zu Wort melden und Euch meine Erfahrungen mit YT mitteilen.
Ich habe mir ein Tues AL in XL (COAL GREY / FALLOUT YELLOW) am 05.06. bestellt (Sofort verfügbar) welches mir heute (14.06.) geliefert wurde.
Nach "einigen" Mail Kontakten (die super Freundlich waren) wurde mir die Verfügbarkeit nochmals "Persönlich" bestätigt.
Nachdem ich das Tues zusammengebaut habe, muss ich nur noch die Dämpfer auf mein Gewicht abstimmen und schon kann es los gehen..
Die Bilder sahen schon echt geil aus.. aber wenn ich es jetzt vor meinen Augen habe.. HAMMER 
Bin echt gespannt auf das erste "Fahrerlebnis".. 

Macht es gut... 
Ride On...

Gruß German Lobo


----------



## neoforce (17. Juni 2019)

Und schon jemand was von YT gehört?


----------



## Capra29 (17. Juni 2019)

neoforce schrieb:


> Und schon jemand was von YT gehört?



Laut Sendungsverfolgung sollte mein Capra morgen eintreffen


----------



## neoforce (17. Juni 2019)

Hat sich bei dir denn der Status von Bestellung in Bearbeitung direkt in Versand geändert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capra29 (17. Juni 2019)

neoforce schrieb:


> Hat sich bei dir denn der Status von Bestellung in Bearbeitung direkt in Versand geändert?



Also ich hab gesehen Bestellung in Bearbeitung und als ich dann nächstes mal reingeschaut hab stand da: Bestellung komplett abgeschlossen und ne DHL Tracking Nummer unterhalb der Bestellübersicht als ich auf Anzeigen bin bei der Bestellung


----------



## chr0815 (17. Juni 2019)

Gerade noch nachgeschaut ... Bei mir hat sich noch nichts getan 
Sowohl keine Mail noch keine Änderung in der Bestellübersicht bei YT


----------



## KarateAndi14 (17. Juni 2019)

als info für den ein oder anderen

habe ein capra 27,5 al base bestellt mitte April Versanddatum 26.06.

habe letzte woche eine mail geschrieben, ob man mit pünktlichen versand rechnen kann.

als antwort kam, dass alles im Produktionsplan ist.


----------



## bone_shaker (17. Juni 2019)

Mahlzeit, bei mir hat sich auch nichts getan immer noch in Bearbeitung


----------



## bone_shaker (17. Juni 2019)

Da wird der KarateAndi sein Bike doch nicht noch vor uns bekommen!!  was für ne Rahmengröße hast du geordert wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## KarateAndi14 (17. Juni 2019)

bone_shaker ups ganz vergessen.

ich hab Rahmengröße L


----------



## chr0815 (18. Juni 2019)

Heute jemand was gehört ? :/


----------



## neoforce (18. Juni 2019)

chr0815 schrieb:


> Heute jemand was gehört ? :/


Leider nein. Lediglich kam heute die Rückzahlung für die Bikebox.


----------



## Capra29 (18. Juni 2019)

chr0815 schrieb:


> Heute jemand was gehört ? :/


Normal heute und DHL macht mir ein Strich durch die Rechnung


----------



## bone_shaker (18. Juni 2019)

Unschön.
Immerhin hast du mal was in der Hand. Schwebe immer noch im luftleeren Raum umher ohne irgendein Lebenszeichen von YT. Wie schauts beim Rest aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fox 100 (18. Juni 2019)

Also bei mir wurde die Lieferung von 22.5 auf KW24 (letzte Woche) verschoben. Eben kam ich endlich mal durch ohne länger in der Warteschlange zu stecken. Der (leicht genervte) Mitarbeiter meinte es geht wahrscheinlich erst Mitte nächster Woche in den Versand. Versprechen kann er aber nichts. Es ist ja verständlich, dass es zu Verzögerungen kommt, aber die Kommunikation ist einfach ein Witz. Eine kurze Mail dass es zu noch einer Verzögerung kommt wäre auf jeden Fall angebracht


----------



## neoforce (18. Juni 2019)

Fox 100 schrieb:


> Also bei mir wurde die Lieferung von 22.5 auf KW24 (letzte Woche) verschoben. Eben kam ich endlich mal durch ohne länger in der Warteschlange zu stecken. Der (leicht genervte) Mitarbeiter meinte es geht wahrscheinlich erst Mitte nächster Woche in den Versand. Versprechen kann er aber nichts. Es ist ja verständlich, dass es zu Verzögerungen kommt, aber die Kommunikation ist einfach ein Witz. Eine kurze Mail dass es zu noch einer Verzögerung kommt wäre auf jeden Fall angebracht


Gut zu wissen hatte die gleichen Liefertermine. Aber super das man mir Freitag gesagt hat das alles da ist und nur auf den Versand wartet... 
Welches Rad hast du bestellt?


----------



## Fox 100 (18. Juni 2019)

neoforce schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen hatte die gleichen Liefertermine. Aber super das man mir Freitag gesagt hat das alles da ist und nur auf den Versand wartet...
> Welches Rad hast du bestellt?


Vielleicht geht deins ja auch früher raus. Ich bin langsam auf jeden Fall etwas genervt.
Hab das Capra AL Base in Größe L bestellt.


----------



## Ghost-FAN (18. Juni 2019)

Ich habe am 27.5 bestellt, ein capra 29 CF. Lieferbar ab 26.6 und Leute Woche Freitag kann die Mail, dass es versandt werden kann. Heute habe ich dir Sendungsnummer abrufen können. Jetzt nur noch hoffen, dass sich DHL beeilt. 

Für mich war es also ein unerwartet kurzer Aufenthalt im Warteraum


----------



## flitzomat (18. Juni 2019)

Ich hab hier schon Spinnenweben am Screen. Bestellt März, warte auf Ende Juni


----------



## Deleted 441027 (19. Juni 2019)

Ich halte es niemals bis 31.7 aus...


----------



## dh_seb (19. Juni 2019)

flitzomat schrieb:


> Ich hab hier schon Spinnenweben am Screen. Bestellt März, warte auf Ende Juni


Mir geht es wie dir. Warte sehnsüchtig auf KW26.


----------



## Capra29 (19. Juni 2019)

DHL hat es nun auch endlich mal geschafft Was soll ich sagen, die Farbe in echt ist mehr als Mega... Warten hat sich auf jeden Fall gelohnt, auch wenn es echt lange war


----------



## bone_shaker (19. Juni 2019)

Na dann dir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Habe gerade erfahren das meine Kiste noch nicht mal zusammen geschraubt ist und es frühestens nächste Woche wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Capra29 (19. Juni 2019)

bone_shaker schrieb:


> Na dann dir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Habe gerade erfahren das meine Kiste noch nicht mal zusammen geschraubt ist und es frühestens nächste Woche wird



Lieben Dank. Es wird schon noch... Aber ich kann es nachvollziehen wie schwierig es ist zu warten. Eigentlich wäre mein Bike schon vor 3 Wochen gekommen und plötzlich hieß es, sie haben ein Lackplatzer bei der Endkontrolle entdeckt und sie schieben es auf die nächste Produktion wenn ich es nicht will...


----------



## chr0815 (19. Juni 2019)

bone_shaker schrieb:


> Na dann dir herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike. Habe gerade erfahren das meine Kiste noch nicht mal zusammen geschraubt ist und es frühestens nächste Woche wird



Hast du angerufen ?
Habe heute um 9 ne Mail geschrieben  Leider ohne Antwort.
Denke mein AL Base 27,5 Gr S in grau ist auch betroffen


----------



## bone_shaker (19. Juni 2019)

Hab gestern ne Mail geschickt und heute bescheid bekommen. Der arme Kerl im Support tut mir ja auch irgendwo leid, der hockt an der Front und schwenkt die weiße Fahne.
Man dankt mir für mein Verständnis? Hallo, das ist schon lange nicht mehr vorhanden. Zumal für was soll ich Verständnis haben. Egal. Ich reg mich ned auf


----------



## nummer768 (19. Juni 2019)

Denke darüber nach ein Jeffsy zu kaufen. Die in Frage kommenden Modelle sind laut Webseite auf Lager. Ist da trotzdem mit Verzögerung zu rechnen, oder alles ganz normal?


----------



## Capra29 (20. Juni 2019)

Mein Capra ist heute endlich gekommen und die ersten Umbauten sind auch erledigt. Das warten hat sich jedenfalls gelohnt


----------



## bone_shaker (20. Juni 2019)

Guten Morgen. Da hat wohl jemand eine Nachtschicht eingelegt vor lauter Freude  
Sieht schick aus auch wenn ich mich immer noch nicht mit den weißen Akzenten im blauen Rahmen anfreunden kann. Komplett Blau wäre glaube ich farbtechnisch auch extrem schick gekommen.
Waren bei der Lieferung extra Token für die Gabel dabei oder hast du dir welche besorgt? Hab ja jetzt noch Zeit um diverse Zusatzteile zu bestellen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarateAndi14 (20. Juni 2019)

Capra29 schrieb:


> Mein Capra ist heute endlich gekommen und die ersten Umbauten sind auch erledigt. Das warten hat sich jedenfalls gelohnt




hast du was an der lyrik umgebaut?


----------



## Capra29 (20. Juni 2019)

bone_shaker schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Da hat wohl jemand eine Nachtschicht eingelegt vor lauter Freude
> Sieht schick aus auch wenn ich mich immer noch nicht mit den weißen Akzenten im blauen Rahmen anfreunden kann. Komplett Blau wäre glaube ich farbtechnisch auch extrem schick gekommen.
> Waren bei der Lieferung extra Token für die Gabel dabei oder hast du dir welche besorgt? Hab ja jetzt noch Zeit um diverse Zusatzteile zu bestellen



Also ich finde, wenn das Bike vor dir steht kommt die Farbe echt Mega mit diesem Magnesium Weiß.
Sind noch weitere Spacer dabei.



KarateAndi14 schrieb:


> hast du was an der lyrik umgebaut?



Habe einen Spacer vorne entfernt, so spricht die Kabel sehr gut an und lässt sich wie ein Traum fahren


----------



## Joehigashi80 (21. Juni 2019)

Capra29 schrieb:


> Mein Capra ist heute endlich gekommen und die ersten Umbauten sind auch erledigt. Das warten hat sich jedenfalls gelohnt


Was für eine Rahmengröße ist das? Sieht irgendwie sehr kompakt aus.


----------



## Capra29 (21. Juni 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Was für eine Rahmengröße ist das? Sieht irgendwie sehr kompakt aus.



Hab es in M bestellt


----------



## chr0815 (21. Juni 2019)

Hat jemand heute schon was gehört ?
Ich leider nicht, gab immer noch keine Antwort auf meine Mail


----------



## neoforce (21. Juni 2019)

Ich hab Grade die Versandbestätigung bekommen und die DHL Verfolgung. Soll wohl Dienstag bei mir sein


----------



## bone_shaker (21. Juni 2019)

Nabend Gemeinde, ich hätte hier noch von easy frame ein Rahmenschutz Aufkleberset extended version ( für den ganzen Rahmen) in Matt rumliegen für das Capra in L wer Interesse hat einfach per pn. Mit dem Preis werden wir uns einig


----------



## neoforce (21. Juni 2019)

Ob die auch halbwegs aufs XL passen?


----------



## bone_shaker (21. Juni 2019)

Eher nicht. Da sie die Folie in verschiedenen Rahmengrössen anbieten und sie ziemlich passgenau anliegt denke ich es hat schon seinen Grund. Sorry


----------



## bone_shaker (21. Juni 2019)

Doppelt ups


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ghost-FAN (21. Juni 2019)

Mein 29 CF pro ist heute angekommen. Hat alles super geklappt. Sogar schneller wie gedacht


----------



## Deleted 474651 (24. Juni 2019)

@Ghost-FAN
Wäre noch interessant
(Schon gefunden und ergänzt)
Wann bestellt (25.05.)
Wann ursprünglicher LT (26.06)
Das sind schon ein paar Tage...

Die richtigen reisser sind aber auch eher die Comp Modelle...
bin mit meinem Focus so zufrieden das ich auch über stornieren nachdenke

Aber erstmal Glückwunsch


----------



## myreflex (26. Juni 2019)

So ich nehme auch mal Platz. Bei mir geht's in die hippelige Phase. 
Jeffsy 29 Cf comp in grau XL. 
Bestellt am 07.06.
Lieferbar ab 26.6.
Nu bin ich gespannt wie lange es dauert... Und auf das Grau bin ich ebenso gespannt. Irgendwie sieht das in den paar Videos die man findet immer unterschiedlich aus.


----------



## chr0815 (26. Juni 2019)

So langsam bin ich echt enttäuscht....
vom 22.05 verschoben auf KW24, seit dem nichts mehr gehört.
Gab bis jetzt keine Antwort auf meine Mail vom 19.06.
Habe Montag nochmal angerufen. Antwort vom Sachbearbeiter : "Joar scheint wohl in der Montage zu sein. Mehr kann ich aber auch nicht sehen. Müsste bald rausgeschickt werden" (klang am Telefon sehr unmotiviert)

Bis heute nichts neues.

Gibt es Leidensgenossen ?    (Geht um ein graues AL Base Capra Gr S.)


----------



## KarateAndi14 (26. Juni 2019)

bei mir das gleiche graues capra al base bestellt 25.04 größe L versand ab 22.06... gerade angerufen wurde mir das selbe gesagt diese woche wohl nichts mehr aber er denkt nächste woche


----------



## Fox 100 (26. Juni 2019)

Fox 100 schrieb:


> Also bei mir wurde die Lieferung von 22.5 auf KW24 (letzte Woche) verschoben. Eben kam ich endlich mal durch ohne länger in der Warteschlange zu stecken. Der (leicht genervte) Mitarbeiter meinte es geht wahrscheinlich erst Mitte nächster Woche in den Versand. Versprechen kann er aber nichts. Es ist ja verständlich, dass es zu Verzögerungen kommt, aber die Kommunikation ist einfach ein Witz. Eine kurze Mail dass es zu noch einer Verzögerung kommt wäre auf jeden Fall angebracht



Mein Capra kam heute endlich. DHL war sogar ziemlich flott. Am Montag habe ich die Sendungsnummer von YT erhalten, gestern wurde es dann von DHL abgeholt und heute zugestellt.


----------



## KarateAndi14 (26. Juni 2019)

Glückwunsch! welche Farbe hast du?


----------



## Fox 100 (26. Juni 2019)

KarateAndi14 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! welche Farbe hast du?



Blau in Größe L


----------



## KarateAndi14 (26. Juni 2019)

ohje um die grauen bikes sieht es schlecht aus:/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dh_seb (26. Juni 2019)

dh_seb schrieb:


> Hier für euch mein Leidensweg:
> 
> YT Jeffsy 29 CF Comp 2019 Ember Orange
> 
> ...



Update:
So, der 26.06. ist nun auch wieder verstrichen und noch immer steht kein neues Bike im Keller. Immerhin hat man mir heute auf meine Mail vom 25.06. geantwortet, mit der Information, dass meine Charge zumindest nach Planung diese Woche fertiggestellt wird und vielleicht Anfang nächster Woche in den Versand geht. Aber Detailinformationen zu meiner Bestellung konnte man mir nicht mitteilen. Das motiviert ungemein, diese Woche noch durchzuhalten.
Mittlerweile nervt es nur noch und ich ertappe mich dabei, anderswo ein Bike zu konfigurieren. Vielleicht springe ich nun doch noch kurz vor Ende ab und verhelfe so jemanden von euch zu einer verkürzten Lieferzeit.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (26. Juni 2019)

dh_seb schrieb:


> Update:
> So, der 26.06. ist nun auch wieder verstrichen und noch immer steht kein neues Bike im Keller. Immerhin hat man mir heute auf meine Mail vom 25.06. geantwortet, mit der Information, dass meine Charge zumindest nach Planung diese Woche fertiggestellt wird und vielleicht Anfang nächster Woche in den Versand geht. Aber Detailinformationen zu meiner Bestellung konnte man mir nicht mitteilen. Das motiviert ungemein, diese Woche noch durchzuhalten.
> Mittlerweile nervt es nur noch und ich ertappe mich dabei, anderswo ein Bike zu konfigurieren. Vielleicht springe ich nun doch noch kurz vor Ende ab und verhelfe so jemanden von euch zu einer verkürzten Lieferzeit.


Was willst denn stattdessen bestellen?


----------



## Bato5150 (27. Juni 2019)

dh_seb schrieb:


> Update:
> So, der 26.06. ist nun auch wieder verstrichen und noch immer steht kein neues Bike im Keller. Immerhin hat man mir heute auf meine Mail vom 25.06. geantwortet, mit der Information, dass meine Charge zumindest nach Planung diese Woche fertiggestellt wird und vielleicht Anfang nächster Woche in den Versand geht. Aber Detailinformationen zu meiner Bestellung konnte man mir nicht mitteilen. Das motiviert ungemein, diese Woche noch durchzuhalten.
> Mittlerweile nervt es nur noch und ich ertappe mich dabei, anderswo ein Bike zu konfigurieren. Vielleicht springe ich nun doch noch kurz vor Ende ab und verhelfe so jemanden von euch zu einer verkürzten Lieferzeit.


Echt seltsam?!
Diese Jeffsy sind laut Homepage alle bis auf Größe S sofort verfügbar......

BTW, ich warte auf ein AL base jeffsy in XL grau. Soll laut Email nächste Woche in den Versand gehen, die ich vor über einem Monat erhalten habe.
Laut yt homepage aber erst ab dem 10.07.
Allerdings bin ich nächste Woche eh nicht daheim und deswegen sehe ich das ganz entspannt.
Nur Jobrad wollte gestern wissen, warum ich das Fahrrad noch nicht übernommen habe, und wollte gleichzeitig von yt eine Stellungnahme.


----------



## KarateAndi14 (27. Juni 2019)

ob man das glauben kann wenn schon die aus dem termin 22.05 ihre bikes noch nicht haben


----------



## bone_shaker (27. Juni 2019)

Meins soll heute ankommen bin gespannt wie ein Flitzebogen


----------



## dh_seb (27. Juni 2019)

Ich möchte mich hiermit nach vergeblichen 2 Monaten Wartezeit von euch verabschieden.

Auch wenn mein Bike die nächsten Tage, Wochen,.... kommen sollte, habe ich meine Bestellung heute storniert. Habe mich in den vergangenen Wochen im Netz umgeschaut und mich neu verliebt. Bestelle jetzt bei einem anderen deutschen Onlineversender.....naja und einen Motor hat es nun auch ;-)...
Viel Freude euch mit den neuen Bikes.....ride on.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robihh (27. Juni 2019)

Stimmt einen ja sehr zuversichtlich. Meins sollte lieferbar ab 26.6. sein aber kam schon ein Verzögerungsbescheid. Naja ich geb denen eine Woche dann schauen wir mal.


----------



## bone_shaker (27. Juni 2019)

So meines ist wohl gerade angekommen. Ich muss los


----------



## Robihh (27. Juni 2019)

Wann bestellt?


----------



## bone_shaker (27. Juni 2019)

Freitag letzte Woche


----------



## Robihh (27. Juni 2019)

Ok dann hab ich ja Hoffnung auf Montag oder Dienstag


----------



## bone_shaker (27. Juni 2019)

Da muss ich dich enttäuschen


----------



## neoforce (27. Juni 2019)

So bin dann auch mal raus...
Das Rad kam gestern ( 26.07 ) an.

Ich wünsche euch dann mal das ihr die Räder auch noch zeitnah bekommt.


----------



## bone_shaker (27. Juni 2019)

So und ich bin auch raus. Habe gerade die erste Runde gedreht und was soll ich sagen. Mir fehlen die Worte.
Am 26.03 capra al base schwarz in L bestellt.
Am 21.06 bei YT storniert
Am 21.06 bei Jürgen bestellt 
Heute geliefert und ich bin mit meiner Entscheidung zufrieden

Wünsche allen wartenden noch ne Menge Glück und Hoffnung auf das eure Bikes irgendwann kommen.
Achtung jetzt wirds OFF-TOPIC!!
PS:falls es jemand interessiert ist eine
Fanes 6.0 TrailReady geworden


----------



## flitzomat (27. Juni 2019)

Ich warte und warte und warte.....
Seit März. Eigentlich war das Jeffsy XXL CF Comp in grey für diese Woche KW26 angekündigt und wurde ja bisher schon 2x verschoben. Im Shop ist der Termin nun auch noch auf den 03.07 gewandert. Von YT bisher keine Info bekommen obs noch diese KW klappt oder nicht. Ich geh mal nicht davon aus.
Bin da schon etwas enttäuscht, auch wenn mir schon 2x etwas erstattet wurde, die Bike Box und nen kostenlosen Thirstmaster. Die Kohle wurde ja auch schon vor 3 Monaten abgezogen und ne kleine Info würde ich schon erwarten statt raten zu müssen das es die Woche nix mehr wird.
Ich warte und warte und warte......


----------



## dh_seb (28. Juni 2019)

Habe den Eindruck, dass die CF Comp-Modelle besonders lang brauchen.
Berichtet mal bitte, wann ihr eure Kisten endlich habt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## myreflex (28. Juni 2019)

Ich habe gestern mal mit dem Kundendienst telefoniert. Dieser sagte mir Sie sind ein wenig hinterher. Gründe habe ich nicht hinterfragt. Mir ging es nur darum wann ich ungefähr mit dem Hobel rechnen kann. 
Meine Bestellung sollte aber nächste woche in den Versand gehen. (bestellt: 07.06 / lieferbar ab 26.06). Falls das nicht der Fall sein sollte und ich keinerlei Info oder eine Erstattung bekomme werde ich allerdings auch stornieren. Finde die Art und Weise geht einfach nicht. Geld soll rechtzeitig da sein, aber dem Kunden keinerlei Auskünfte über den Verbleib der Ware liefern.


----------



## Idracab (28. Juni 2019)

Unter welche Nummer hast du den Kundendienst erreicht?  Die Nummer im Impressum von YT funktioniert nicht. +49 (0) 9191 - 736 305-0

Wann würden so eure bikes versendet? Meins sollte dies Woche kommen. Auch schon zwei mal verschoben. Aber bisher keine email mit trackingnummer oder ähnliches...

Finde es halt schade. Gleich bezahlt und dann hört man  nichts.... bei dem Wert wünscht man sich etwas mehr Transparenz.


----------



## myreflex (28. Juni 2019)

Idracab schrieb:


> Unter welche Nummer hast du den Kundendienst erreicht?  Die Nummer im Impressum von YT funktioniert nicht. +49 (0) 9191 - 736 305-0
> 
> Wann würden so eure bikes versendet? Meins sollte dies Woche kommen. Auch schon zwei mal verschoben. Aber bisher keine email mit trackingnummer oder ähnliches...
> 
> Finde es halt schade. Gleich bezahlt und dann hört man  nichts.... bei dem Wert wünscht man sich etwas mehr Transparenz.



Die Nummer funktioniert schon. Entweder du tippst +499191/7363050 ein oder 09191/7363050 
Copy&Paste klappt nicht


----------



## iDaniel (28. Juni 2019)

Reihe mich auch mal ein, hab am 26.05 bestellt und sofort bezahlt. Termin war auch der 26.06 und die gleiche info wie einige hier weiter oben habe ich auch schon per mail erhalten(auf nachfrage natürlich). Bike soll also nächste Woche versendet werden und es gab Verzögerungen wegen Lieferproblemen. Mich wunder auch dass online die CF Comp Modelle fast alle auf sofort lieferbar stehen, aber hier einige immer noch nichts gehört haben. Wenn ein Bike "sofort lieferbar" ist, sollte es doch fertig montiert in der Versandbox bereit liegen oder habe ihr hier eine andere Auffassung?


----------



## chr0815 (28. Juni 2019)

Habe gerade nochmal mit YT telefoniert.
Diesmal nen richtig kompetenten am Telefon gehabt.
Aussage:
Rad soll diese Woche noch montiert werden und geht nächste Woche raus.

Gerade kam ne Mail mit ner Rechnung in der als Versanddatum der 01.07 angegeben ist 
Ich bin gespannt ....


----------



## Idracab (28. Juni 2019)

So mit der richtigen Nummer hab ich gerade angerufen und gefragt was mit.meinem decoy ist ;-)  ist montiert und wird nächste Woche versendet...  stand verfügbar ab 26.06....  aber am Telefon haben die ein super Service!


----------



## DaPl (28. Juni 2019)

hi,
aus interesse, wann haben denn diejenigen, die Ihr jeffsy CF comp bereits geliefert bekommen haben oder eine versandbestätigung haben bestellt?

grüße dapl


----------



## Jan-1989 (2. Juli 2019)

Ich habe es auch endlich getan, habe mir am 30.06. ein "sofort lieferbar" 27,5" Jeffsy CF Comp bestellt ... nun heißt es warten _._
Hoffe der Hobel kommt bald und fährt sich wirklich so geil wie jeder sagt ^^


----------



## DaPl (2. Juli 2019)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Ich habe es auch endlich getan, habe mir am 30.06. ein "sofort lieferbar" 27,5" Jeffsy CF Comp bestellt ... nun heißt es warten _._
> Hoffe der Hobel kommt bald und fährt sich wirklich so geil wie jeder sagt ^^


Ja sofort lieferbar.... ich warte noch auf meins laut YT gab es lieferverzögerungen und jetzt befinden sich die Räder im aufbau, mit glück geht es kommende woche raus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-1989 (2. Juli 2019)

DaPl schrieb:


> Ja sofort lieferbar.... ich warte noch auf meins laut YT gab es lieferverzögerungen und jetzt befinden sich die Räder im aufbau, mit glück geht es kommende woche raus..


war deins auch sofort lieferbar? In meiner Auftragsbestätigung steht ebenfalls "Auf Lager"  
hatte mir eig. hoffnung gemacht, dass es in ein paar Tagen schon bei mir ist :O


----------



## iDaniel (2. Juli 2019)

DaPl schrieb:


> Ja sofort lieferbar.... ich warte noch auf meins laut YT gab es lieferverzögerungen und jetzt befinden sich die Räder im aufbau, mit glück geht es kommende woche raus..



Ja das haben sie mir letzte Woche auch gesagt  bisher hab ich noch nichts gehört...


----------



## Jan-1989 (2. Juli 2019)

iDaniel schrieb:


> Ja das haben sie mir letzte Woche auch gesagt  bisher hab ich noch nichts gehört...


Hmm ... das lässt die Hoffnung iwie gerade bissel ersticken :O
in zwei Wochen fahre ich in den Urlaub, da hätte ich eig gern das neue mitgenommen


----------



## iDaniel (2. Juli 2019)

Ja meine ebenso, ich hoffe auch diese Woche endlich etwas zu hören


----------



## Jan-1989 (2. Juli 2019)

iDaniel schrieb:


> Ja meine ebenso, ich hoffe auch diese Woche endlich etwas zu hören


Ich hab vorhin mit der Hotline telefoniert weil ich was wissen wollte (hab vergessen die Flasche mit zu bestellen :-( ) und hab dann direkt mal gefragt wie es aussieht ... seine Aussage war, dass ich das letzte Jeffsy CF Comp in Größe L erwischt habe das auf Lager ist und es, mit ein wenig Glück, diese Woche noch in den Versand geht ... das wäre top :-O

Allerdings hat der mich total verunsichert was die Kurbel betrifft, wollte mir direkt nen 30er KB zulegen ... auf der Homepage steht Boost, am Telefon meinte er Non-Boost Oo


----------



## chr0815 (2. Juli 2019)

Meins ist im DHL Wagen.
Sollte heute geliefert werden. Wurde aber um 15:45 auf morgen verschoben  :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaPl (2. Juli 2019)

wann habt ihr denn die Bestellungen Ausgelöst, ich habe meins am 10.06 bestellt...


----------



## rxzlmn (2. Juli 2019)

Am WE ein 'auf Lager' Jeffsy CF Comp 27 bestellt, die direkte Verfügbarkeit war definitiv ein gewichtiger Kaufgrund... Hoff das bewahrheitet sich


----------



## BodenseeEnduro (2. Juli 2019)

Ich muss mich leider auch hier einreihen und euch von meiner Oddysee erzählen..
Hab ein Jeffsy CF Comp in 27,5 am 6. März bestellt. Natürlich sofort bezahlt. 
Liefertermin wäre Mitte April gewesen, mittlerweile schon 3 mal verschoben. 
Der letzte Angekündigte Termin war die KW 25, seit dem hab ich nichts mehr gehört. 
Mittlerweile habe ich einen Thirstmaster, 10% und kostenfreie Lieferung bekommen. 
Bin aber maximal frustriert, es ist immer noch nicht sicher wann es geliefert werden soll. 
Heute nochmal telefoniert, es kann keine Auskunft gegeben werden, er "hofft" das es diese 
Woche noch fertiggestellt wird, hat aber keine Info der Produktion. Das hab ich jetzt schon bestimmt 5 mal gehört..

Hab gerade nochmal ne email an die Serviceadresse und beide Geschäftsführer geschickt. 
Wenn bis Ende der Woche nichts mehr passiert werde ich wohl auch stornieren und diese Firma in Zukunft meiden.


----------



## iDaniel (3. Juli 2019)

jetzt sind wieder alle Modelle sofort verfügbar, gehört hab ich aber noch nichts bisher  was für eine Firma....


----------



## Idracab (3. Juli 2019)

Hab gestern eine email mit Versanddaten bekommen. Sollte 26.06 fertig sein...  naja nun bin ich froh, dass ich bei dhl das tracking verfolgen kann ;-)


----------



## Jan-1989 (3. Juli 2019)

rxzlmn schrieb:


> Am WE ein 'auf Lager' Jeffsy CF Comp 27 bestellt, die direkte Verfügbarkeit war definitiv ein gewichtiger Kaufgrund... Hoff das bewahrheitet sich


Ich ebenfalls (Sonntag Abend, sofort verfügbar), sag mal bescheid wenn du was gehört hast ^^
Was ist eig. nach der Auftragsbestätigung die nächste Meldung die man bekommt? ... und nen gratis Thirstmaster wäre schon cool ... xD


----------



## bike4uall2k19 (3. Juli 2019)

Hallöchen, auch ich darf jetzt auf mein erstes YT warten, Capra 27 CF Pro.  Laut DHL soll es heute zugestellt werden, aber da tut sich nichts, noch nicht in Zustellung o.ä., glaube ich muss da länger warten :/ Kleine Story nebenbei, bestellt am 17.02 als AL Comp, dann auf CF Pro gewechselt mit Lt. 19.06.


----------



## iDaniel (3. Juli 2019)

Ich hab heute eine Mail vom Support erhalten die Frage von mir lautete ob das Fahrrad noch diese Woche verschickt wird und warum die Räder online auf sofort verfügbar stehen, die Antwort lasse ich mal unkommentiert hier.
*
Leider erfolgt der Datenabgleich von einem Delay nicht automatisiert in unserem Webshop. Daher kann es bei vereinzelten Modellen vorkommen, dass diese als "sofort verfügbar" gelistet werden obwohl die geplante Fertigung noch nicht fertig gemeldet wurde.*
_*
Natürlich verstehen wir, dass Du sehnsüchtig Dein Bike erwartest, umso mehr schätzen wir Deine Geduld dafür. Wir arbeiten bereits mit Hochdruck daran, unsere Bikes so schnell wie möglich fertig zu stellen. 

Wir bedauern die Verzögerung sehr und hoffen auf Dein Verständnis.
*_
*Beste Grüße / Best regards / Cordialement*


----------



## Jan-1989 (3. Juli 2019)

iDaniel schrieb:


> Ich hab heute eine Mail vom Support erhalten die Frage von mir lautete ob das Fahrrad noch diese Woche verschickt wird und warum die Räder online auf sofort verfügbar stehen, die Antwort lasse ich mal unkommentiert hier.
> 
> *Leider erfolgt der Datenabgleich von einem Delay nicht automatisiert in unserem Webshop. Daher kann es bei vereinzelten Modellen vorkommen, dass diese als "sofort verfügbar" gelistet werden obwohl die geplante Fertigung noch nicht fertig gemeldet wurde.*
> 
> ...



das klingt vielversprechend ... nicht -.-
Welches Jeffsy hattest du bestellt und welche größe?


----------



## iDaniel (3. Juli 2019)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> das klingt vielversprechend ... nicht -.-
> Welches Jeffsy hattest du bestellt und welche größe?



CF Comp in L und dem orange


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-1989 (3. Juli 2019)

iDaniel schrieb:


> CF Comp in L und dem orange


... fuuuuuck   jetzt sag bitte 29"


----------



## iDaniel (3. Juli 2019)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> ... fuuuuuck  jetzt sag bitte 29"



ich bin nicht gerne der spielverderber aber es war 27.5 

ich warte jetzt ja "nur" einen Monat aber mich stören die falschen Aussagen bezüglich der Lieferbarkeit, seid 2 Tagen sind wieder alle Modelle Lieferbar angezeigt ... kommt mir so vor als wäre das gängige Masche um immer neues Geld rein zu bekommen.

Dann sollen sie einfach sagen Lieferung in 8 Wochen, wenn es eh so kommt... dann hätte ich nur eben bei Canyon bestellt


----------



## Jan-1989 (3. Juli 2019)

iDaniel schrieb:


> ich bin nicht gerne der spielverderber aber es war 27.5
> 
> ich warte jetzt ja "nur" einen Monat aber mich stören die falschen Aussagen bezüglich der Lieferbarkeit, seid 2 Tagen sind wieder alle Modelle Lieferbar angezeigt ... kommt mir so vor als wäre das gängige Masche um immer neues Geld rein zu bekommen.
> 
> Dann sollen sie einfach sagen Lieferung in 8 Wochen, wenn es eh so kommt... dann hätte ich nur eben bei Canyon bestellt



DAS ist jetzt echt fies, ich habe ganz genau die selbe bestellung aufgegeben :-( ... was mir aufgefallen ist ... die Beschreibungen passen nicht 100%ig ... im Text zum Comp stehen z.B. Laufräder TRS+, unter den Specs steht TRS ohne + ... was hat die Karre jetzt wirklich?
Das ist aber dann wirklich alles andere als durchsichtig ... wenn da steht das die sofort lieferbar sind, sollten die das auch wirklich sein

Sollte das jetzt tatsächlich auch iwo 6 - 8 Wochen dauern ... dann hätte ich mir doch besser beim Händler um die Ecke nen Treck Remedy 8 kaufen sollen :-(


----------



## rxzlmn (3. Juli 2019)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Ich ebenfalls (Sonntag Abend, sofort verfügbar), sag mal bescheid wenn du was gehört hast ^^
> Was ist eig. nach der Auftragsbestätigung die nächste Meldung die man bekommt? ... und nen gratis Thirstmaster wäre schon cool ... xD



Hab mal ne Anfrage geschickt. Gratis Flasche ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal, ne baldige Lieferung eher nicht. Genau deshalb hab ich woanders nicht bestellt.


----------



## Jan-1989 (3. Juli 2019)

rxzlmn schrieb:


> Hab mal ne Anfrage geschickt. Gratis Flasche ist mir ehrlich gesagt ziemlich egal, ne baldige Lieferung eher nicht. Genau deshalb hab ich woanders nicht bestellt.



Ja war bei mir ähnlich ... ich wollte das Jeffsy zwar schon lange haben aber jetzt wo die Regierung die Mittel frei gegeben hat, will ich dann auch recht bald nen neues Bike ... 15km von mir entfernt steht das Trek Remedy 8 in passender Größe und sofort abholbereit für 2999€ ... ich hab mich nur fürs Jeffsy entschieden weil ich das lieber hätte und direkt Verfügbar sein sollte


----------



## flitzomat (3. Juli 2019)

Schöne Mail... ich hab bisher auf 2 Anfragen (letzte Woche Mittwoch und diese Woche Montag) keine Antwort erhalten.
Letzte Info von YT war das es KW26 also um den 26.06 geliefert, also letzte Woche, seither keine Info.
Is ja nur Wartewoche 11 ...... 

Klar schaut man auf das Datum im Shop wenn man sonst keinen Anhaltspunkt hat oder sonst keine Mail bekommt.

Etwas mehr Aktion von YT würde ich mir schon wünschen, normal ist das jedenfalls nicht mehr. 

Ich sehs schon kommen, kurz nach der Lieferung "irgendwann" mal geht der große Sale los.........


----------



## flitzomat (3. Juli 2019)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> ... was mir aufgefallen ist ... die Beschreibungen passen nicht 100%ig ... im Text zum Comp stehen z.B. Laufräder TRS+, unter den Specs steht TRS ohne + ... was hat die Karre jetzt wirklich?


Ich hab das denen im März mal per Email geschrieben das die Angabe falsch ist, kam nur die Antwort "wir geben das weiter an die IT" 

Außerdem hab ich noch diese Info bekommen:
"_Die TRS+ Laufräder sind aus einem etwas hochwertigerem Material und etwas aufwendiger gefertigt. 
Außerdem sind die Nippel der Speichen aus Alu, beim TRS Laufradsatz sind sie aus Messing.
Das Innenleben der Naben ist aber identisch._"


----------



## BodenseeEnduro (3. Juli 2019)

Ich hab heute wieder n Standartmail zurückbekommen: Geduld blablablabla..
Auf meine ganzen Punkte sind sie nicht eingegangen. Hab angefragt welches Bike er mir sofort schicken könnte, an welchem Teil es liegt, ob ein Up- oder Downgrade möglich ist, ob es wenigstens noch Rabatt gibt (letztes Jahr Aug/Sept gabs glaub 20%)
Ich könnte so kotzen..
Die Charge meines Jeffsys wäre aber jetzt in der Montage und ginge wohl nächste Woche raus. Ich kann’s nicht mehr hören, schaue mich mal nach einer Alternative um. Habt ihr Tipps? Glaub das Spectral 8.0 könnte was sein..


----------



## Jan-1989 (3. Juli 2019)

flitzomat schrieb:


> Ich hab das denen im März mal per Email geschrieben das die Angabe falsch ist, kam nur die Antwort "wir geben das weiter an die IT"
> 
> Außerdem hab ich noch diese Info bekommen:
> "_Die TRS+ Laufräder sind aus einem etwas hochwertigerem Material und etwas aufwendiger gefertigt.
> ...



Ah okay, danke 
Habs denen an der Hotline auch erzählt... Ging der nicht drauf ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jan-1989 (3. Juli 2019)

BodenseeEnduro schrieb:


> Ich hab heute wieder n Standartmail zurückbekommen: Geduld blablablabla..
> Auf meine ganzen Punkte sind sie nicht eingegangen. Hab angefragt welches Bike er mir sofort schicken könnte, an welchem Teil es liegt, ob ein Up- oder Downgrade möglich ist, ob es wenigstens noch Rabatt gibt (letztes Jahr Aug/Sept gabs glaub 20%)
> Ich könnte so kotzen..
> Die Charge meines Jeffsys wäre aber jetzt in der Montage und ginge wohl nächste Woche raus. Ich kann’s nicht mehr hören, schaue mich mal nach einer Alternative um. Habt ihr Tipps? Glaub das Spectral 8.0 könnte was sein..



Für mich wäre nur nen kostenloses Upgrade akzeptabel... Von wegen ich hätte das letzte auf Lager erwischt... Ist keins da, fehler im System, aller frühestens Ende nächster Woche geht es in die Montage... Fängt ja genau da an wo ihr schon seid Wochen drin steckt... Ich hätte das Jeffsy gerne aber bei 3000€ bin ich nicht bereit monatelang zu warten... Auch nicjt auf nen YT... Weiß nur nicht wie lange ich wirklich warten sollte bis ich storniere 

Meine Alternativen wären Trek Remedy 8.0, Canyon Spectral CF 7.0 oder nen Propain Tyee


----------



## BodenseeEnduro (3. Juli 2019)

Ich war auch sehr lange heiß auf das Jeffsy, vorallem nach dem „Facelift“. 
Mittlerweile find ich die Marke aber echt unsympatisch und steh irgendwie nicht mehr dahinter. Extrem unprofessionell und frustrierend. Fühl mich mega verarscht. Ich meine 4 Monate für ein Fahrrad? Da war ja mein Auto schneller. 2 Kumpels von mir haben sich ein Strive und Torque bestellt, die waren innerhalb einer Woche da.


----------



## Jan-1989 (3. Juli 2019)

BodenseeEnduro schrieb:


> Ich war auch sehr lange heiß auf das Jeffsy, vorallem nach dem „Facelift“.
> Mittlerweile find ich die Marke aber echt unsympatisch und steh irgendwie nicht mehr dahinter. Extrem unprofessionell und frustrierend. Fühl mich mega verarscht. Ich meine 4 Monate für ein Fahrrad? Da war ja mein Auto schneller. 2 Kumpels von mir haben sich ein Strive und Torque bestellt, die waren innerhalb einer Woche da.


Absolut verständlich... Und wo ich das hier alles lese und nach dem Telefonat heute das Gefühl habe das es mir nicht besser gehen wird als euch, bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ob so viel Geld bei YT tatsächlich die richtige Investition ist... Klar, dass bike ist optisch brutal geil und fährt sich bestimmt mega aber... Für ein fertig montiertes bike ohne freie konfi darf die Lieferzeit einfach nicht länger als Max. 10 Werktage betragen... Andere Firmen lassen frei konfigurieren und liefern innerhalb von 3 - 4 Wochen


----------



## flitzomat (3. Juli 2019)

Das die im Shop "sofort verfügbar" angeben, dann aber per Email aussagen die Bikes befinden sich noch in der Produktion ist glaub ich rechtlich so auch nicht ganz koscher. Damit dürfte man sich als Händler auf sehr dünnem Eis bewegen und riskiert evtl. sogar eine Abmahnung. Es gibt da so einige Artikel zu Gerichtsurteilen zum Thema Onlineshop und "sofort verfügbar oder lieferbar" Angaben.

Es wär ja auch alles erträglich würde sich YT um faire und offenen Kommunikation bemühen. Scheint aber bei vielen nicht der Fall zu sein und sowas hinterlässt eben unzufriedene Kunden. Mögen die Preise noch so gut sein. Ich hab echt sehr viel Geduld, da aber der ein um den anderen Termin ohne jegliche Information verstreicht und auf Nachfragen nicht reagiert oder mit unkonkreten Aussagen hantiert wird bin ich langsam echt ganz schön angepisst. Ich hab vor 11 Wochen über 3000€ bezahlt und bekomme nicht mal einen Liefertermin genannt.


----------



## BodenseeEnduro (4. Juli 2019)

Haha  Ich lach mich kaputt. Langsam wird’s lächerlich. 
Schaut mal schnell auf die yt Page. 
Jetzt gibts 15%!!


----------



## Jan-1989 (4. Juli 2019)

BodenseeEnduro schrieb:


> Haha  Ich lach mich kaputt. Langsam wird’s lächerlich.
> Schaut mal schnell auf die yt Page.
> Jetzt gibts 15%!!


Ja ... können so schon nicht liefern und dann hauen die 15% auf alle CF Modelle raus ... ich hab letzten Sonntag erst bestellt, gleich mal anrufen was wir jetzt mit den 165€ Differenz machen ...

... aber .... langsam wird es unseriös ... und es sind nach wie vor ALLE Modelle als "Sofort Verfügbar" gekennzeichnet obwohl sie ja ganz klar nicht da sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BodenseeEnduro (4. Juli 2019)

Hab auch direkt wieder ne Mail mit der Bitte um Überweisung an den Service geschickt.
Man man man..


----------



## flitzomat (4. Juli 2019)

ich weiss jetzt noch nicht ob ich mich freuen oder ärgern soll


----------



## Hannoi0815 (4. Juli 2019)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Absolut verständlich... Und wo ich das hier alles lese und nach dem Telefonat heute das Gefühl habe das es mir nicht besser gehen wird als euch, bin ich mir auch nicht sicher ob so viel Geld bei YT tatsächlich die richtige Investition ist... Klar, dass bike ist optisch brutal geil und fährt sich bestimmt mega aber... Für ein fertig montiertes bike ohne freie konfi darf die Lieferzeit einfach nicht länger als Max. 10 Werktage betragen... Andere Firmen lassen frei konfigurieren und liefern innerhalb von 3 - 4 Wochen



...fahre (auch) das weiße cf pro, 29, xxl. bin mega zufrieden. der versender-test in der bike - yt mit bestnoten - ist dann bei dir auch wenig tröstlich.


----------



## Jan-1989 (4. Juli 2019)

Hannoi0815 schrieb:


> ...fahre (auch) das weiße cf pro, 29, xxl. bin mega zufrieden. der versender-test in der bike - yt mit bestnoten - ist dann bei dir auch wenig tröstlich.



Japs ... da fragte ich mich auch schon wie die das erreichen konnten wenn man hier so mitliest oder selber betroffen ist


----------



## Hannoi0815 (4. Juli 2019)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Japs ... da fragte ich mich auch schon wie die das erreichen konnten wenn man hier so mitliest oder selber betroffen ist



na ja, meines kam sogar noch vor dem avisierten termin. kartonage und anleitung selbst für notmes wie mich ein gedicht. und die 10% von ner rabattaktion ein paar wochen später gab's auf freundliche nachfrage obendrein.


----------



## Jan-1989 (4. Juli 2019)

Hannoi0815 schrieb:


> na ja, meines kam sogar noch vor dem avisierten termin. kartonage und anleitung selbst für notmes wie mich ein gedicht. und die 10% von ner rabattaktion ein paar wochen später gab's auf freundliche nachfrage obendrein.



... okay ... dann haben wir vlt. einfach nur wirklich Pech  
Ich hab wegen der weiteren 5% Rabatt trotzdem mal ne Mail geschickt, 165€ ist viel Geld


----------



## iDaniel (4. Juli 2019)

LoL auf jedenfall, ohne die weiteren 5% können sie meine Bestellung auch gleich stornieren... ist ja absolut lächerlich, zumal ich das Geld die 5 Wochen auch noch hätte anlegen können 




Jan-1989 schrieb:


> ... okay ... dann haben wir vlt. einfach nur wirklich Pech
> Ich hab wegen der weiteren 5% Rabatt trotzdem mal ne Mail geschickt, 165€ ist viel Geld


----------



## iDaniel (4. Juli 2019)

So ich habe jetzt gefordert die 5 % rabatt zu erhalten und die Trinkflasche gratis dazu, mal sehen was sie sagen. Lieber wäre mir natürlich das Fahrrad diese Woche erhalten zu haben oder die Aussicht es nächste Woche zu bekommen, sonst ist die Saison bald rum.


----------



## flitzomat (4. Juli 2019)

_Es tut uns wirklich sehr leid, dass es zu Verzögerungen gekommen ist.

Die Montage und der Versand unserer Bikes sind von der pünktlichen Lieferung unserer Lieferanten abhängig. Leider jedoch informieren uns diese oft nur sehr kurzfristig über Lieferschwierigkeiten.
Zwar haben wir immer einen Puffer für Zulieferer in unsere Planung einkalkuliert, jedoch waren sie in Deinem Fall leider nicht ausreichend.

Die voraussichtliche Fertigstellung von Deiner Bestellung xxx sollte innerhalb der KW 29 erfolgen. Der Versand folgt kurz darauf, je nachdem wo Du in der Charge bestellt hast, kann es auch sein, das der Versand ca. 3-4 Tage später stattfindet.  Sobald das Bike an DHL übergeben wurde, findest Du eine Tracking Nummer in Deinem YT Account.

Im Rahmen unserer aktuellen Rabatt Aktion erstatten wir aber gerne die Preisdifferenz auf Dein PayPal Konto. Der Refund wird von unserer Bestellabteilung in den nächsten zwei Wochen durchgeführt. 

Wir wissen, dass die längere Wartezeit Deine Geduld auf die Probe stellt. Umso mehr schätzen wir Dein Verständnis.
-----_

*KW29 !!! *Also nochmal 2 Wochen warten.
Das Bike steht im Shop auf "sofort verfügbar" Jeffsy 29 Comp XXL bestellt am 21.03


----------



## baconcookie (4. Juli 2019)

Wenn man Barkauf macht, sehe ich ja kein Problem mit der Rückerstattung bzw eines Rabatts aufgrund von Verzögerung. Aber wie würde denn sowas laufen wenn man das Rad über Jobrad kauft? da hat man ja dann zum Kaufzeitpunkt nen Vertrag über Summe X geschlossen, woraus sich die Monatlichen Belastungen ergeben, da kann man dann ja nichtmehr dranherum fummeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## myreflex (4. Juli 2019)

Ich werde nun auch richtig sauer. Ich beschwer mich noch nichtmal das ich mein Rad noch nicht habe weil es bei Bestellung _ab_ 26.juni lieferbar hieß. Aber jetzt 15% Rabatt zu gewähren ist eine richtig miese Nummer. Die Kunden haben keinerlei Anhaltspunkte wann die Räder wirklich verschickt werden bzw. ob diese überhaupt fertig sind. Man kann sich nur auf das Datum auf der Homepage beziehen. Und da dieses bei extrem vielen überschritten ist sind diese Rabatt Aktion echt der Hammer. Habe auch direkt dem Service geschrieben und eine Entschädigung bzw. ebenfalls die 15% verlangt. Ansonsten geht das Rad auf der Stelle zurück und ich wechsle den Hersteller.


----------



## DaveInTheWoods (4. Juli 2019)

Habe zwar erst am vergangenen Freitag bestellt (Jeffsy 27 CF Comp Ember Orange M), allerdings schon mit der Erwartung, dass das Bike wie im Shop und in der AB angekündigt auch am 3.7. versandt wird. Dummerweise bin ich erst heute auf diesen Wartezimmer-Thread aufmerksam geworden, ansonsten hätte ich das wahrscheinlich von vornherein bleiben lassen.

Da ja teilweise Leute schon im Frühjahr bestellt haben und immer noch nicht beliefert wurden, habe ich den Support nun auch mal kontaktiert mit der Bitte um Angabe des Liefertermins. Ich glaube irgendwie nicht daran, dass aktuell so viel produziert werden kann um alle Bestellungen zu bedienen.... Würde in meinem Fall bei ähnlichen Lieferzeiten dann wohl bedeuten, dass ich mir pünktlich zum Winter ein neues Bike zum Einstauben in den Keller stellen kann. 

Ich geb der Geschichte jetzt mal noch 1-2 Wochen, dann wird storniert und mein Geld einem anderen Hersteller hinterher getragen. War ohnehin eine 50/50-Entscheidung zwischen dem Jeffsy und einem ebenbürtigen Konkurrenzprodukt zum ähnlichen Preis, es scheint allerdings als hätte ich die falsche Entscheidung getroffen.


----------



## Jan-1989 (4. Juli 2019)

DaveInTheWoods schrieb:


> Habe zwar erst am vergangenen Freitag bestellt (Jeffsy 27 CF Comp Ember Orange M), allerdings schon mit der Erwartung, dass das Bike wie im Shop und in der AB angekündigt auch am 3.7. versandt wird. Dummerweise bin ich erst heute auf diesen Wartezimmer-Thread aufmerksam geworden, ansonsten hätte ich das wahrscheinlich von vornherein bleiben lassen.
> 
> Da ja teilweise Leute schon im Frühjahr bestellt haben und immer noch nicht beliefert wurden, habe ich den Support nun auch mal kontaktiert mit der Bitte um Angabe des Liefertermins. Ich glaube irgendwie nicht daran, dass aktuell so viel produziert werden kann um alle Bestellungen zu bedienen.... Würde in meinem Fall bei ähnlichen Lieferzeiten dann wohl bedeuten, dass ich mir pünktlich zum Winter ein neues Bike zum Einstauben in den Keller stellen kann.
> 
> Ich geb der Geschichte jetzt mal noch 1-2 Wochen, dann wird storniert und mein Geld einem anderen Hersteller hinterher getragen. War ohnehin eine 50/50-Entscheidung zwischen dem Jeffsy und einem ebenbürtigen Konkurrenzprodukt zum ähnlichen Preis, es scheint allerdings als hätte ich die falsche Entscheidung getroffen.



Geht mir 1:1 genauso wie dir... Welche war deine Alternative?


----------



## DaveInTheWoods (4. Juli 2019)

Spectral CF 7.0  

Die einzigen Kritik-Punkte die mich dann doch zum Jeffsy bewegt haben waren das halbe Kilo Mehrgewicht und das höhere Sitzrohr, bei dem ich mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob ich mit meiner Gnom-Schrittlänge die Sattelstütze im Abfahrtsbetrieb weit genug runter bekomme.


----------



## Jan-1989 (4. Juli 2019)

DaveInTheWoods schrieb:


> Spectral CF 7.0
> 
> Die einzigen Kritik-Punkte die mich dann doch zum Jeffsy bewegt haben waren das halbe Kilo Mehrgewicht und das höhere Sitzrohr, bei dem ich mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob ich mit meiner Gnom-Schrittlänge die Sattelstütze im Abfahrtsbetrieb weit genug runter bekomme.



Das Spectral Cf 7.0 wäre neben dem Remedy 8 ebenfalls mein Favorit  Schrittlänge 83... Also auch Gnombeine xD


----------



## Hannoi0815 (4. Juli 2019)

DaveInTheWoods schrieb:


> Spectral CF 7.0
> 
> Die einzigen Kritik-Punkte die mich dann doch zum Jeffsy bewegt haben waren das halbe Kilo Mehrgewicht und das höhere Sitzrohr, bei dem ich mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob ich mit meiner Gnom-Schrittlänge die Sattelstütze im Abfahrtsbetrieb weit genug runter bekomme.



Canyon liefert bestimmt pronto.


----------



## Bato5150 (4. Juli 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> Wenn man Barkauf macht, sehe ich ja kein Problem mit der Rückerstattung bzw eines Rabatts aufgrund von Verzögerung. Aber wie würde denn sowas laufen wenn man das Rad über Jobrad kauft? da hat man ja dann zum Kaufzeitpunkt nen Vertrag über Summe X geschlossen, woraus sich die Monatlichen Belastungen ergeben, da kann man dann ja nichtmehr dranherum fummeln



Kein Rabatt bei Jobrad.

Hatte heute ähnliches angefragt. Meine Idee war vom Jeffsy 29 Al Base auf das CF Pro zu wechseln. In Verbindung mit dem Rabatt ist das nicht möglich mit Jobrad. 

Tja und dann....ich musste noch mal nachhaken, damit meine ursprüngliche Frage beantwortet wird. Im Mai hieß es, KW 27. Also quasi jetzt. Und nun ist es voraussichtlich, eventuell, vielleicht, möglicherweise KW30. 
Bin aber nur mäßig sauer. Wär ich auch wie viele von euch in Vorkasse gegangen, wäre ich jetzt ziemlich pissed.


----------



## dirtjumper_97 (4. Juli 2019)

ich warte leider auch noch auf mein tues, was ab 26.06. sofort lieferbar sein sollte, hoffentlich dauert es nicht mehr so lange, da ich momentan ohne bike bin...


----------



## Bato5150 (4. Juli 2019)

DaveInTheWoods schrieb:


> Spectral CF 7.0
> 
> Die einzigen Kritik-Punkte die mich dann doch zum Jeffsy bewegt haben waren das halbe Kilo Mehrgewicht und das höhere Sitzrohr, bei dem ich mir immer noch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob ich mit meiner Gnom-Schrittlänge die Sattelstütze im Abfahrtsbetrieb weit genug runter bekomme.


Warum haben die das nicht als 29er? Ich hätte schon längst storniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flitzomat (4. Juli 2019)

Oha die Verfügbarkeitsdaten im Shop wurden angepasst. Jeffsy 29 Comp steht jetzt auf 17.07, 24.07 oder 14.08 je nach Größe.


----------



## C.Hill (4. Juli 2019)

Aus gegebenem Anlass hab ich mal lieber 2 Räder bestellt, da mein Wunschkandidat zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung im Mai erst am 10.7. lieferbar sein sollte. Die Backup Lösung sollte schon am 22.05. lieferbar sein, ist aber bis heute nicht da. Das ist nicht ganz fair, aber so lange die Teile nicht lieferbar sind blockier ich damit auch nix. Ich könnte Kotzen und das seit Mai!


----------



## rxzlmn (5. Juli 2019)

Hab eine Antwort bekommen, KW30 frühester Liefertermin. Bestellung war am 29. Juni, das Bike war als "in stock" auf der Website gelistet. Ich weiss nicht ob ich so lange warte, auch weil die Formulierung bewusst mega schwammig gehalten ist: "Wir gehen davon aus dass...".

Ziemlich enttäuscht. "In stock" heisst nicht "Wir warten auf eine Lieferung".


----------



## Jan-1989 (5. Juli 2019)

Ich habe storniert... Ist mir zu blöd bis iwann in den August auf nen Rad warten zu müssen... Ab zu Canyon und gesehen dass das Spectral Cf 8.0 im Angebot für 3099€ (statt 3499€) zu haben ist und direkt zugeschlagen


----------



## DaveInTheWoods (5. Juli 2019)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Ich habe storniert... Ist mir zu blöd bis iwann in den August auf nen Rad warten zu müssen... Ab zu Canyon und gesehen dass das Spectral Cf 8.0 im Angebot für 3099€ (statt 3499€) zu haben ist und direkt zugeschlagen




Wie hast du storniert? Telefonisch? Per Mail an den Service?

Wird ja wahrscheinlich auch gleich mal 2 Wochen dauern bis die Kohle wieder rückerstattet ist oder?

Und... gib bitte mal Bescheid wie langs bei Canyon dauert


----------



## Jan-1989 (5. Juli 2019)

DaveInTheWoods schrieb:


> Wie hast du storniert? Telefonisch? Per Mail an den Service?
> 
> Wird ja wahrscheinlich auch gleich mal 2 Wochen dauern bis die Kohle wieder rückerstattet ist oder?
> 
> Und... gib bitte mal Bescheid wie langs bei Canyon dauert



Per Mail, mal schauen wann die Kohle da ist 

Canyon gibt zumindest direkt nen Liefertermin an... 8.7. - 12.7. soll es in den Versand übergehen... Daumen drücken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike4uall2k19 (5. Juli 2019)

Mein Capra Paket steckt wohl irgendwo bei dhl fest, Status aktualisiert sich nicht mehr, das Paket sollte eigentlich am Mittwoch kommen,  kann man da wo anrufen, war es bei euch auch so?


----------



## Bato5150 (5. Juli 2019)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Ich habe storniert... Ist mir zu blöd bis iwann in den August auf nen Rad warten zu müssen... Ab zu Canyon und gesehen dass das Spectral Cf 8.0 im Angebot für 3099€ (statt 3499€) zu haben ist und direkt zugeschlagen



Am liebsten würde ich auch stornieren, aber egal wo ich schaue, scheint das Jeffsy das richtige zu sein.


----------



## Hannoi0815 (5. Juli 2019)

Bato5150 schrieb:


> Am liebsten würde ich auch stornieren, aber egal wo ich schaue, scheint das Jeffsy das richtige zu sein.



Ich glaube ja, es ist ein bisschen der Fluch der guten Tat. Solides Rad, gute Tests, steigende Bestellzahlen, so dass man selbst und auch die Zulieferer kaum noch mit kommt. 

Ob das bei anderen groß anders ist? Ausprobieren. 

Mir taugt das Rad - wollte aber auch was Großes.


----------



## Jan-1989 (5. Juli 2019)

bike4uall2k19 schrieb:


> Mein Capra Paket steckt wohl irgendwo bei dhl fest, Status aktualisiert sich nicht mehr, das Paket sollte eigentlich am Mittwoch kommen,  kann man da wo anrufen, war es bei euch auch so?


Das hatte ich damals mit meinem Rose auch... 1,5 Wochen bei DHL und konnte nix machen


----------



## KarateAndi14 (5. Juli 2019)

bei mir hängt mein Capra auch seit Dienstag im Zielpaketzentrum fest. Anrufen bei DHL hat nichts gebracht, die meinten sie haben eine Beschwerde nach Bruchsal gesendet. hab auch gelesen das YT eine Aufforderung an DHL senden kann wäre vlt noch eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## DaveInTheWoods (5. Juli 2019)

Aus Erfahrung kann ich sagen: tut euch den Stress mit DHL nicht selber an, führt meistens zu nichts. Ihr habts versucht, wenn sich da eine Woche lang nix tut, würde ich an YT herantreten. 


Was man YT zu Gute halten muss: das Ersatzschaltauge zum vergünstigten Paketpreis war zum Zeitpunkt meiner Bike-Bestellung nicht lieferbar, habs mir jetzt im Nachhinein zum vollen Preis bestellen müssen und dafür aber auf Nachfrage eine Gutschrift über den Differenzbetrag bekommen. 

Wenn ich dann in den nächsten 2-3 Wochen noch irgendwann ein Bike passend zum Schaltauge bekomme, dann bin ich schon zufrieden


----------



## flitzomat (5. Juli 2019)

War bei mir auch, hab für das Schaltauge nen Rabattcode bekommen.


----------



## A-n-d-y (5. Juli 2019)

YT kann auch schnell, gestern ein Capra CF pro 29 bestellt,  heute verschickt ... hab nicht schlecht gestaunt eben!!!


----------



## BodenseeEnduro (5. Juli 2019)

Ich. Habe. Soeben. Eine.  Sendungsnummer. Erhalten.
Wollte eigentlich auch gerade stornieren und beim reduzierten Spectral zuschlagen.
Oh man...
Bin immer noch skeptisch ob das jetzt was wird. Und hoffentlich gibts die 5% noch dazu. Ich werde berichten..


----------



## Idracab (5. Juli 2019)

So bin dann mal raus hier... 13.06 sollte es kommen. Heute 05.07. Ist es endlich da   klasse bike bisher.... nur der lenkeranschlag ist gewöhnungsbedürftig....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rxzlmn (5. Juli 2019)

Hab heute ein Spectral CF 8.0 bestellt. Wenn alles läuft werde ich das YT stornieren, und YT hat sich das nur selbst zuzuschreiben.


----------



## Horaff (5. Juli 2019)

Idracab schrieb:


> So bin dann mal raus hier... 13.06 sollte es kommen. Heute 05.07. Ist es endlich da   klasse bike bisher.... nur der lenkeranschlag ist gewöhnungsbedürftig....



...welche Größe?


----------



## Jan-1989 (6. Juli 2019)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Per Mail, mal schauen wann die Kohle da ist
> 
> Canyon gibt zumindest direkt nen Liefertermin an... 8.7. - 12.7. soll es in den Versand übergehen... Daumen drücken



So ich bin definitiv hier dann raus, Spectral wird Montag verschickt und wird im laufe der nächsten Woche bei mir eintreffen ... Hätte gern nen Jeffsy gefahren aber das ist mir aktuell bei YT alles zu schwammig, zu undurchsichtig, die Liefertermine auf deren HP passen überhaupt nicht ... können schon so nicht liefern und knallen dann um bestellungen zu sammeln nochmal ne fette Rabattaktion raus ... davon mal abgesehen hat das Spectral CF 8.0 ne bessere Ausstattung und wird im allgemeinen wahrscheinlich nix schlechter oder besser sein als das Jeffsy  

Ich wünsche allen wartenden hier viel Glück das ihr Bike bald ankommt und viel Spaß wenns dann wirklich da ist!


----------



## rxzlmn (7. Juli 2019)

Bei mir ähnlich, Spectral und Jeffsy sind zwar nicht identisch, aber das Spectral war damals schon in meiner näheren Auswahl und ist u.A. wegen des damals von Canyon (ehrlich) angegebenen Liefertermin rausgefallen. Mit YT und "in stock" auf der Website hatte ich diese Bedenken eigentlich abgehakt... wenn das halt nur nicht gelogen gewesen wäre, und ich daher die Firma jetzt eher auch als unseriös betrachten muss.


----------



## iDaniel (8. Juli 2019)

So ich habe heute eine Antwort bekommen vom Kundenservice, dass die 15 % nachträglich erstattet werden. Einen Leifertermin wurde mir nicht genannt aber ich glaube etwas anderes als den Termin der sowieso im Internet steht hätte es auch nicht gegeben...zum Glück war ich am Wochenende weg sonst hätte ich wahrscheinlich auch schon storniert  aktuell bin ich echt am überlegen ob sich das warten lohnt. wenn der Liefertermin gehalten wird in 2 Wochen wäre es in anbetracht des rabattes ja ok aber ansonsten ist das Angebot von Canyon natürlich der Renner und Ausstattungsmäßig wäre das Spectral CF8.0 natürlich auch nochmal etwas besser...mhhh


----------



## DaveInTheWoods (8. Juli 2019)

Das Einzige was mich momentan noch davon abhält: mir will es nicht so ganz in den Kopf gehen, mir für 300 Euro Aufpreis 800g Mehrgewicht zu erkaufen  Auch wenn mich das Fahrwerk vom 8.0er Spectral schon sehr anlacht....


----------



## Jan-1989 (8. Juli 2019)

DaveInTheWoods schrieb:


> Das Einzige was mich momentan noch davon abhält: mir will es nicht so ganz in den Kopf gehen, mir für 300 Euro Aufpreis 800g Mehrgewicht zu erkaufen  Auch wenn mich das Fahrwerk vom 8.0er Spectral schon sehr anlacht....



Sind das ja garnich soweit ich weiß, wenn du die selben Größen miteinander vergleichst, sind da glaub nur noch 200 oder 300gramm Unterschied  ... und dafür haste nen M1700er LRS, das bessere Fahrwerk, keinen E thirteen mix, bessere Bremsen (4 Kolben XT) und von der Rahmenperformance nehmen Canyon und YT sich bestimmt nix ^^  
da ist 3099€ schon echt ne Ansage ^^


----------



## iDaniel (8. Juli 2019)

und das Jeffsy cf comp hat auch "nur" die fox 34 was auch nochmal ein paar Gramm Unterschied macht.


----------



## Hannoi0815 (8. Juli 2019)

Jan-1989 schrieb:


> Sind das ja garnich soweit ich weiß, wenn du die selben Größen miteinander vergleichst, sind da glaub nur noch 200 oder 300gramm Unterschied  ... und dafür haste nen M1700er LRS, das bessere Fahrwerk, keinen E thirteen mix, bessere Bremsen (4 Kolben XT) und von der Rahmenperformance nehmen Canyon und YT sich bestimmt nix ^^
> da ist 3099€ schon echt ne Ansage ^^



Du solltest das Wartezimmer wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveInTheWoods (8. Juli 2019)

Gerade eine Mail als Update zu meiner Bestellung bekommen (direkt, also keine Antwort auf mein offenes Service-Ticket).

Aussage: da einer der Zulieferer ein elementares Bauteil nicht liefern konnte, geht mein Bike (bestellt am 28.6.) erst in KW30 in den Versand. 

Das wäre dann irgendwann 22.-26.7., da bin ich mal gespannt, auf der Homepage ist das Bike derzeit als "verfügbar ab 14.8." gelistet.

Brauchen die so lange zum montieren? Im Gee Milner-Video geht das in ner Viertelstunde


----------



## myreflex (8. Juli 2019)

Moin,
Ich geb auch mal ein Update. Meine Fertigstellung soll wohl in KW29 sein. Habe auch schon mit dem Spectral geliebäugelt bzgl. der Rabatt Aktion und weil ich keine Lust mehr auf warten habe. YT hat mir aber gerade ne Mail geschickt mit 15% Rabatt, Atlas Pedale umsonst und Erstattung der Bikebox. Ich werde also noch warten.


----------



## iDaniel (8. Juli 2019)

ich habe gerade noch eine Mail vom Kundenservice bekommen...von sich aus.
In der steht, dass es ihnen leid tut und ein wichtiges teil vom Zulieferer sich verspätet sodass mein Fahrrad erst in KW29 versendet werden kann. Als Kompensation erhalte ich die Raceface Pedale kostenfrei dazu bzw. bekomme sie erstattet. Das finde ich durchaus fair, nachdem was alles gelaufen ist. Jedoch hätte ich mir die Mail schon früher gewünscht aber es scheint dass sie doch dazu lernen oder gewillt sind etwas zu verbessern. Jetzt hoffe ich dass der Termin auch eingehalten wird.

Edit: Wahrscheinlich haben schon genug wegen dem Canyon Angebot storniert


----------



## dh_seb (8. Juli 2019)

Mit der Firma YT bin ich fertig!
Das ist die absolute Kundenverdummung, was die gerade mit ihren Lieferzeiten betreiben. Da läuft bei denen gehörig was schief.

Braucht noch jemand (von den wenigen Glücklichen, welche schon ein neues Bike haben) so ein tolles YT-Stickerset für´n Fünfer?
Ich habe keine Verwendung mehr dafür. Ansonsten fliegt es in die Tonne!


----------



## Jan-1989 (8. Juli 2019)

iDaniel schrieb:


> ich habe gerade noch eine Mail vom Kundenservice bekommen...von sich aus.
> In der steht, dass es ihnen leid tut und ein wichtiges teil vom Zulieferer sich verspätet sodass mein Fahrrad erst in KW29 versendet werden kann. Als Kompensation erhalte ich die Raceface Pedale kostenfrei dazu bzw. bekomme sie erstattet. Das finde ich durchaus fair, nachdem was alles gelaufen ist. Jedoch hätte ich mir die Mail schon früher gewünscht aber es scheint dass sie doch dazu lernen oder gewillt sind etwas zu verbessern. Jetzt hoffe ich dass der Termin auch eingehalten wird.
> 
> Edit: Wahrscheinlich haben schon genug wegen dem Canyon Angebot storniert


Ganz genau die selbe Mail hab ich auch bekommen... Haben meine Stornierung wohl noch nicht gelesen xD


----------



## C.Hill (8. Juli 2019)

Ich habe heute gute Neuigkeiten erhalten: Auftrag abgeschlossen + tracking Nr. Für ein decoy base in rot und L.
Bei Bestellung im April hieß es lieferbar ab 23.05. Wurde wurde am 07.06. auf KW27 verschoben, dann auf KW26 und geht jetzt dann hoffentlich bald auf die Reise. Bikebox und Versand werden hoffentlich wie angeboten erstattet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flitzomat (8. Juli 2019)

Ob die da noch den Überblick behalten welche Bestellung nun was alles erstattet bekommt ? Ist ja auch irgendwie Irrsinn das alles zu verwalten.

Bei mir sind nun schon 4 Parts zusammengekommen.

Thirstmaster gratis
Bikebox (bereits) erstattet
-15% (hab bei -10% bestellt)
Atlas Pedale
Ich hab hier schon seit Wochen Pedale und andere Parts die aufs Bike warten.


----------



## specialized845 (8. Juli 2019)

Ich schließe mich dann mal an,
habe ein Jeffsy Cf comp 29 in Xl und Tues 29 am 17.6 bestellt (laut Onlineshop wäre das Tues sofort verfügbar gewesen und das Jeffsy erst ab 26.6), als ich die Rechnung erhalten habe stand darin dass das Tues plötzlich doch erst ab 26.6 verfügbar ist. Am 2.7 ist dann das Tues angekommen. Ich dachte aber dass die beiden Räder zugleich versendet werden. Nach einer E-mail (da ich dachte das Packet sei verloren gegangen und auf der YT-Seite stand dass meine Bestellung vollkommen abgeschlossen sei) bekam ich dann die Auskunft dass das Jeffsy erst ab Kalenderwoche 30 verfügbar sei und sie mir die Pedale gratis dazugeben würden.
Ich werde jetzt nochmal eine Mail schreiben und falls ich keinen 15% Rabat auf das Jeffsy bekomme werde ich es abbestellen.
Habe schon einige Räder bei YT bestellt, aber dass was sie gerade abziehen ist eine bodenlose Frechheit.


----------



## iDaniel (9. Juli 2019)

flitzomat schrieb:


> Ob die da noch den Überblick behalten welche Bestellung nun was alles erstattet bekommt ? Ist ja auch irgendwie Irrsinn das alles zu verwalten.
> 
> Bei mir sind nun schon 4 Parts zusammengekommen.
> 
> ...


 mensch, du hast ja jetzt alle achievements freigeschaltet bei deinem Bike


----------



## flitzomat (9. Juli 2019)

Das Spiel läuft ja noch ....  vielleicht geht noch mehr.


----------



## tabletop98 (9. Juli 2019)

Ohmann ey...
Das hört sich ja gar nicht gut an.
Ich hatte bereits eine Mail geschrieben und war heute insgesamt über eine Stunde in der Telefonwarteschleife.
Ich hatte im Juni ein YT Capra AL Base in Größe XL bestellt unzwar extra in Blau-Weiß und nicht in meiner Wunschfarbe grau, damit es Anfang Juli ankommt.
Das Bike war laut Homepage am 03.07. lieferbar. Ich habe noch nichteinmal eine Sendungsnummer, aber da gibt es ja viele, die schon deutlich länger warten.
Meinetwegen können sie das Bike auch ohne das Teil, was denen fehlt, versenden und ich besorge es mir woanders.
Ich habe auch gleich erstmal frech die 15% Rabatt, die Erstattung des Kartons und die kostenlosen Pedalen gefordert.
Ich würde sogar persönlich vorbei kommen um mein Rad selber zusammen zu bauen.
Hauptsache ich kann es am 20.07.2019 fahren.
Aber so wie es aussieht werde ich wohl stornieren und mich woanders umschauen müssen. Dummerweise habe ich gerade mein altes Rad verkauft...


----------



## Bato5150 (9. Juli 2019)

Das fehlende Teil ist wahrscheinlich der Rahmen?!


----------



## tabletop98 (9. Juli 2019)

Haha das wäre natürlich der Hammer! Am Ende kommt ein Karton voller Teile an, aber kein Rahmen


----------



## Bato5150 (9. Juli 2019)

Naja, ist bei mir der selbe Scheiß. Ich warte aufs Jeffsy AL. Da muss man nicht unbedingt eine Intelligenzbestie sein, um zu schnallen, dass die Alu Rahmen das Problem sind.


----------



## flitzomat (9. Juli 2019)

Den Verdacht aufs Alu hatte ich auch schon, beim CF Comp ist der Hinterbau auch aus Alu, die komplett Carbon Bikes sind schon seit Wochen immer verfügbar.


----------



## PjotrIljitsch (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo!

Habe eben die Rechnung erhalten.
Status der Bestellung: komplett abgeschlossen.
Bestellt 30.04.2019
Decoy Base in M rot/schw.
Die erste Email kündigte eine verspätete Lieferung in KW 27 an.
Dafür als Kompensation Bikebox u Versand gratis.
Die zweite Email versprach Lieferung in KW 26 dafür nur mehr die Bikebox gratis.
Nun in KW 28, das Bike ist noch immer nicht unterwegs, sind  sowohl Versand als auch Box in Rechnung gestellt.
Habe das mal per Email reklamiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C.Hill (10. Juli 2019)

PjotrIljitsch schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Habe eben die Rechnung erhalten.
> Status der Bestellung: komplett abgeschlossen.
> ...



Gleiche Geschichte bei mir nach Bestellung am 26.04. Box wurde erstattet, Versand nicht. Werde auch reklamieren.


----------



## Bato5150 (10. Juli 2019)

Das Jeffsy AL ist laut Homepage jetzt sofort lieferbar. Soll aber vielleicht erst in zwei Wochen in den Versand gehen?!


----------



## bike4uall2k19 (10. Juli 2019)

Verabschiede mich dann mal voll des Glücks! Was ein geiles Teil!


----------



## minimalistik (10. Juli 2019)

Hi, 
Ich habe Capra Al comp bestellt in März sollte geliefert sein ab 19.06 Kw 26 dann kam email bla bla bla erst ab 27 kw dann wieder nix 2 email Geschickt kein Antwort absolut nix was ist da los bei yt?????? Läuft grade 28kw und mein Hoffnung sinkt nächste Woche habe urlaub 3 Wochen und langsam wird hektisch,


----------



## StelioKontos (10. Juli 2019)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe Capra Al comp bestellt in März sollte geliefert sein ab 19.06 Kw 26 dann kam email bla bla bla erst ab 27 kw dann wieder nix 2 email Geschickt kein Antwort absolut nix was ist da los bei yt?????? Läuft grade 28kw und mein Hoffnung sinkt nächste Woche habe urlaub 3 Wochen und langsam wird hektisch,


Habe das Capra AL Comp am 3. Mai bestellt und hatte auch den 19.06. als Lieferdatum. Gestern hab ich die Tracking-Nummer bekommen. Hoffe es kommt noch diese Woche an.


----------



## minimalistik (10. Juli 2019)

Hi, immer noch bist du weiter wie ich, habe als Entschuldigung Versandkosten geschenk nur habe bike mit Finanzierung bestellt wie soll das laufen, bekomme das Geld überwiesen oder was?


----------



## Bato5150 (10. Juli 2019)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Hi, immer noch bist du weiter wie ich, habe als Entschuldigung Versandkosten geschenk nur habe bike mit Finanzierung bestellt wie soll das laufen, bekomme das Geld überwiesen oder was?



Gutscheincode


----------



## tabletop98 (10. Juli 2019)

Ich habe da kein Bock mehr drauf und meins storniert.
Fahre demnächst wohl ein Santa Cruz.
Bin raus. Ciao.


----------



## baconcookie (11. Juli 2019)

Bato5150 schrieb:


> Gutscheincode


was soll man denn mit nem gutscheincode wenn man bereits bestellt hat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bato5150 (11. Juli 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> was soll man denn mit nem gutscheincode wenn man bereits bestellt hat?



Bei yt einkaufen? 
Pedale, thirstmaster, Klamotten.... 

Bei mir wird es nicht anders als bei dir wegen Jobrad.


----------



## minimalistik (11. Juli 2019)

Immer noch kein Antwort auf alle emails...... Fuck


----------



## iDaniel (11. Juli 2019)

minimalistik schrieb:


> Immer noch kein Antwort auf alle emails...... Fuck



Das ist schon komisch, ich hatte bisher immer eine Antwort erhalten...es dauert zwar immer so 2 bis 3 Tage aber sie haben sich gemeldet


----------



## baconcookie (11. Juli 2019)

Bato5150 schrieb:


> Bei yt einkaufen?
> Pedale, thirstmaster, Klamotten....
> 
> Bei mir wird es nicht anders als bei dir wegen Jobrad.


ich würde die von dir genannten sachen ja alle direkt mitbestellten.... oder lieber einfach weglassen und dann als rabatt einfordern wenn es dauert wegen jobrad?


----------



## Bato5150 (11. Juli 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> ich würde die von dir genannten sachen ja alle direkt mitbestellten.... oder lieber einfach weglassen und dann als rabatt einfordern wenn es dauert wegen jobrad?


Ich will dir nicht zu nahe treten, aber du kennst dich mit den Formalitäten bei Jobrad nicht so aus?


----------



## baconcookie (11. Juli 2019)

die pedale sind jobradfähiges zubehör, die flasche zb hätte ich aber dennoch direkt bestellt, in einer seperaten bestellung eben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A-n-d-y (11. Juli 2019)

So ich darf auch Vollzug melden,  Capra CF pro 29" XL kam gestern nach 6 Tagen seit Bestellung an ... gleich mal ne Runde gedreht und muss sagen,  mega 

Hatte zuvor ein 16er Strive, hatte etwas Sorge bezüglich bergauf- Performance,  war aber absolut unbegründet! Gefühlt gibt es sich nicht viel und es geht sehr gut zu strampeln! Von Bergab muss ich wohl gar nicht reden... ein Traum!


----------



## Fabio_75 (11. Juli 2019)

Moinsen, 
ich klinke mich auch mal ein...Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle (knapp 130) Seiten durchgelesen, aber anscheinend habe ich das gleiche Problem wie ihr. 

Capra AL Base in XL und Blau am 27.6. bestellt, sollte zum 3.7. lieferbar sein, bis heute "Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung"...hat schon wer herausgefunden woran es liegt?


----------



## Fabio_75 (11. Juli 2019)

Fabio_75 schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> ich klinke mich auch mal ein...Ich habe mir jetzt nicht alle (knapp 130) Seiten durchgelesen, aber anscheinend habe ich das gleiche Problem wie ihr.
> 
> Capra AL Base in XL und Blau am 27.6. bestellt, sollte zum 3.7. lieferbar sein, bis heute "Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung"...hat schon wer herausgefunden woran es liegt?



Ach ja, die letzten 2 Tage jeweils 2,5 Stunden am Telefon in der Warteschlange verbracht. Ohne Antwort.


----------



## Deleted 441027 (11. Juli 2019)

Hallo Leute, ich weiß ihr wartet alle sehnsüchtig auf eure Bikes. Vollkommen verständlich, ich ebenfalls seit 3 Monaten, aber lasst euch nicht von Leuten Stimmung machen. 
Sind wir ehrlich, YT versucht auch alles um hinterher zu kommen, es ist momentan eins der 3. schnell wachsenden Bike Firmen überhaupt, es gibt Probleme mit dem Werk in Taiwan bzgl. der Rahmen.

Ich weiß, die Saison ist nur noch 4 Monate aber ich kann euch versprechen, ihr werdet es nicht bereuen ein YT gekauft zu haben.
Klar könnt ihr euch ein Canyon oder ein Trek kaufen.... aber zu welchem Preis??? Ihr wollt ja kein Kompromiss sondern etwas richtiges.

Und Nein ich bin kein Mitarbeiter von YT aber ich kann euch sagen, ich hab 1 Jahr Wartezeit auf ein Auto hinter mir, dann werde ihr auch die Paar Wochen rum bekommen. 

Viele Liebe Grüße und lasst euch nicht so aufheizen von Leuten....


----------



## Pozo (12. Juli 2019)

Transparenz & Kommunikation sind doch die Stichwörter. Alles i.O. wenn man weiss worauf man sich einlässt. Die PR Maschinerie läuft ja sonst auch. Da mein (Bike-) Sommerurlaub mit Töchterchen nicht so einfach zu verschieben ist, werde ich mich anderweitig bedienen


----------



## DaPl (12. Juli 2019)

Also ich fasse mal kurz mein kleines YT Drama, das heute mit der Lieferung eines CF Comp geendet hat zusammen:

Anfang Juni kam der gedanke ein neues Rad währe ganz Nett, bisschen Start der internet recherche usw.
10 Juni -> Okay es wird ein jeffsy und zwar ein CF Comp Farbe war mir relativ egal. Das Internet gab hier schon aus allen möglichen ländern sehr schlechtes Feedback bzgl. Liefertreue usw.
12 Juni -> Anruf bei YT, habe mich hier erkundigt ob die Liefertreue wirklich so ein großes Problem ist und ob die Räder wie auf der Hompege angegeben ab dem 26.06 Lieferbar sind -> Antwort: Ja lieferbar, nein keine Probleme 

12 Juni -> Auslösen der Bestellung
25 Juni, hier habe ich mich entschieden die Trinkflasche doch noch zu Bestellen, anruf beim YT ob ich die auf meine Bestehende Bestellung zubuchen kann, Aussage nein muss ich nochmal bestellen.... Da ich gerade schon angerufen hatte habe ichmich nochmal nach dem Status meiner Jeffsy Bestellung erkundigt, Aussage: Alles wie geplant, bestellung geht spätestens am 28 Raus.
3 Juli, Anruf bei YT wie es denn mit der Bestellng aussieht die sollte doch am 28 juni Raus -> alles kein problem, leichte verzögerung geht auf jedenfall bis zum 05 Raus.
5 Juli, der Urlaub naht.... Anruf bei YT was den Los ist die Räder stehen seit 1 Woche auf "sofort Lieferbar" es wird aber nix geliefert... und auf einmal die aussage mein rad wird nicht vor KW 30 oder 31 Fertig...  Lange diskussion mit Daniel am Telefon (Der anscheinend der Einzige dort im CS ist, ich hatte nie jemand anderem außer ihm am Telefon.
Mittlerweile gab es ja die 15% aktion also wurde mir vorgeschlagen das CF Pro zu bestellen, meine CF Comp bestellung zu Stornieren und den differenz betrag per Vorkasse zu tahlen, es sind 20 CF Pro in L angeblich auf Lager und "sofort Verfügbar"
Also das CF Pro Bestellt Email geschrieben CF Comp Storniert.
*Habe mich auch mehrmals erkundigt wieso die Räder immernoch auf "Sofort Lieferbar" stehen wenn sie es nicht sind. Die aussage war immer die gleiche "technische Probleme" *
6Juli: Nix passiert keine Email, keine Stornierung, 2 Offene Aufträge
7 Juli: Email erhalten mit Versandbestätigung CF Comp 

7 Juli: Email erhalten mit Auftragsbestätigung CF Pro  also erneuter Anruf bei YT was da los ist. Keine konnte es mir erklären, viele Frage zeichen also Stornierung CF Pro Ausgemacht und ich bekomme die 5% Gutgeschrieben
12 Juli: Lieferung 
Resümee:

Ein armer überarbeiteter Customer Support Mitarbeiter
Fürchterlicher Informationsfluss
ca. 4h Warteschleife
und die erkenntnis das YT wissentlich nicht die Verfügbarkeiten der Räder auf den wirklichen status updated, woher das kommt, das weiß ich nicht. Wäre mal ein Fall für die Verbraucherschutzzentrale, ich hätte nie Probleme oder kritik gehabt wäre YT offen in der kommunikation gewesen, da habe ich die letzten Jahre z.B.bei Canyon wesentlich bessere erfahrungen gemacht...Aber die räder sind halt nicht so spaßig...


----------



## Bato5150 (12. Juli 2019)

Suggeriert mir, dass denen der amerikanische Markt wichtiger ist. Dort ist der Showroom auch schon fertig. Hier wird es anscheinend noch dauern.

Aber technische Probleme haben die durchaus. Ich schaue mir aus Spaß mehrmals täglich die Lieferbarkeit der Jeffsy Al 29 an. Mal sind in den beiden Farben die noch möglichen Größen L und XL lieferbar, paar Minuten später ist grau in L ausverkauft. Dann ist es kurz darauf wieder Lieferbar, dann mal ein anderes nicht mehr....... Lustig!


----------



## flitzomat (12. Juli 2019)

Was ? Nach nur einem Monat ein CF Comp bekommen ? Ich warte bereits seit knapp 4 Monaten. Bestellt habe ich am 21.03!!
Der Liefertermin wurde bereits 3x verschoben, teilweise ohne Info oder Email erst eine Woche später. Also so rosig wie oben beschrieben läuft das leider nicht ab, egal wie gut die Bikes sind. Als Grund wurde bisher nur ein ominöses Problem mit irgendeinem Bauteil genannt.

Da spielt halt so viel rein, da geht es nicht nur ums blanke warten. Ich hatte ursprünglich auch Urlaub mit neuem Bike geplant, das war allerdings schon im Mai zum ursprünglichen Termin bei Bestellung. Die Aufnahme eines Kleinkredits als Zuschuss fürs Bike hätte ich mir auch sparen können. Die Bezahlung floss ja bereits im März.
Der Verkaufspreis fürs alte Bike wird auch nicht besser nach monatelangem warten und zum Ende der Saison.
Die sind die ganzen Goodies und Extras dann auch nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißgeägertem Stein und die rücken die Goodies schliesslich auch nur raus damit man nicht storniert und zur Konkurrenz abwandert.

Obs zur angekündigten KW29 also exakt nach 4 Monaten wirklich kommt steht ja auch noch in den Sternen.

Lass mal das Bike nicht passen oder einen defekt haben, was ist denn dann los? Noch länger warten ?
Spätestens in wenigen Wochen dürften auch bald die großen 20-25% Rabatte folgen.


----------



## dirtjumper_97 (12. Juli 2019)

Seit 5 Stunden in der Warteschlange und noch immer keine antwort bekommen... kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die mehr als einen Mitarbeiter im Support haben.


----------



## rxzlmn (12. Juli 2019)

Scheint als war stornieren in Retrospektive wohl richtig... Spectral ist heute gekommen, insgesamt innerhalb weniger als einer Woche. Hab nach der Stornierung by YT auch weiterhin E-Mails bekommen mir die verzögerte Lieferung schmackhaft zu machen. Ich hatte bestellt als die Website das Bike als 'in stock', also auf Lager, gelistet hatte. Dann auf Lieferanten zu verweisen, einfach unseriös.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dawa789 (12. Juli 2019)

Hi zusammen, bin neu hier und warte auf mein Jeffsy 29 AL Base. Ist mein erstes "richtiges" MTB und ich freue mich sehr drauf.
Wenn ich das hier so lese bekomme ich aber Bedenken.
Ich habe am 23.6. bestellt (XL,grau) zu der Zeit war der 10.7. angegeben. Dieser wurde mir auch in der Auftragsbestätigung mitgeteilt. Seit dem Funkstille.

Also dachte ich mir ich schreibe YT mal an. Außer einer Ticket Nr habe ich nix erhalten bis jetzt. Auch auf Nachfrage nicht.

Telefonisch ging nix. 9x Anruf abgebrochen ohne auch nur einen Signalton zu hören. 1x kam ich "durch" und hing 12 Min. in der Warteschleife woraufhin ich rausgeflogen bin.

Was ich "frech" finde ist, das Bike seit 10.7 auf der Website bis heute als sofort lieferbar auszuweisen.

Ich meine ok... mein Termin ist erst 2 Tage drüber aber eine Info wäre schon schön.

Mir wurde schon geraten auf Canyon zu wechseln von einem em Freund...


----------



## Bato5150 (12. Juli 2019)

dawa789 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen, bin neu hier und warte auf mein Jeffsy 29 AL Base. Ist mein erstes "richtiges" MTB und ich freue mich sehr drauf.
> Wenn ich das hier so lese bekomme ich aber Bedenken.
> Ich habe am 23.6. bestellt (XL,grau) zu der Zeit war der 10.7. angegeben. Dieser wurde mir auch in der Auftragsbestätigung mitgeteilt. Seit dem Funkstille.
> 
> ...



Ich auch! Hab meins mitte Mai bestellt. 
Hier die Antwort:


Hallo Bato,
vielen Dank für Deine Rückmeldung.
Es tut uns wirklich sehr leid, dass es zu Verzögerungen gekommen ist.
Die Montage und der Versand unserer Bikes sind von der pünktlichen Lieferung unserer Lieferanten abhängig. Leider jedoch informieren uns diese oft nur sehr kurzfristig über Lieferschwierigkeiten.
Zwar haben wir immer einen Puffer für Zulieferer in unsere Planung einkalkuliert, jedoch waren sie in Deinem Fall leider nicht ausreichend.
Die voraussichtliche Fertigstellung von Deiner Bestellung sollte innerhalb der KW 30 erfolgen. Der Versand folgt kurz darauf, je nachdem wo Du in der Charge bestellt hast, kann es auch sein, das der Versand ca. 3-4 Tage später stattfindet. 
Sobald das Bike an DHL übergeben wurde, findest Du eine Tracking Nummer in Deinem YT Account.
Wir wissen, dass die längere Wartezeit Deine Geduld auf die Probe stellt. Umso mehr schätzen wir Dein Verständnis.


Also wenn da nix kommt, storniere ich. Egal wie sehr ich es gerne hätte.


----------



## dawa789 (12. Juli 2019)

Bato5150 schrieb:


> Ich auch! Hab meins mitte Mai bestellt.
> Hier die Antwort:
> 
> 
> ...




Mitte Mai und jetzt Kw30????
Na Klasse... dann bekomme ich meines im August oder wie???!
Dass die dann noch immer sofort verfügbar angeben grenzt an Betrug!!


----------



## Bato5150 (12. Juli 2019)

Trotz email rechne ich mit August. Aber wie gesagt, eventuell stornie ich bei der nächsten Lieferverzögerung.

Als Alternative habe ich mir das Spectral überlegt, aber das gibt es nur in 27,5.
Das Jeffsy AL habe ich mir als 29er in XL bestellt. 
Würdet ihr den Schritt zum 27,5 machen? Bin so unsicher.


----------



## C.Hill (12. Juli 2019)

Bin raus. Mein  decoy ist heute mit 6 Wochen Verspätung angekommen. Nach dem Auspacken war die stressige Zeit direkt vergessen. Kopf hoch!


----------



## Agent500 (13. Juli 2019)

dawa789 schrieb:


> Mir wurde schon geraten auf Canyon zu wechseln von einem em Freund..



Das ist nicht dein Freund....... 
Bei Canyon gabs auch seit Jahren immer wieder große Probleme.

Scheint, dass die dieses Jahr echte Schwierigkeiten mit den AL Bikes haben.
Mein 2018er Capra AL hat letzten Sommer drei Wochen benötigt wovon 14 Tage auf den chaotischen Transport von DHL gingen.

Die AL/ CF Comp 2019 waren auch einfach zu gut konfiguriert, dass es da einen Run drauf gibt war ja abzusehen.
Unverständlich, dass YT da nicht besser drauf vorbereitet war.


----------



## dawa789 (13. Juli 2019)

Sagt der Bestellstatus "In Bearbeitung" etwas (positives) aus?
Ich habe den bisher nicht gecheckt, weiß also nicht, ob das evtl. nicht schon seit Bestellung/Bezahlung da steht?!


----------



## DaveInTheWoods (13. Juli 2019)

dawa789 schrieb:


> Sagt der Bestellstatus "In Bearbeitung" etwas (positives) aus?
> Ich habe den bisher nicht gecheckt, weiß also nicht, ob das evtl. nicht schon seit Bestellung/Bezahlung da steht?!



Ich hab einen Tag nach der Bestellung erstmalig reingeschaut, da stand das schon drin und ist jetzt 2 Wochen unverändert so geblieben. Ich nehme mal an, der Status kommt mit der Auftragsbestätigung.


----------



## PjotrIljitsch (13. Juli 2019)

Ging ja flott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fmmp (13. Juli 2019)

Um nicht immer nur von langen Wartezeiten zu lesen. Meine Erfahrung war top.

Capra cf pro in 27.5 heute, exakt 7 Tage nach der Bestellung, geliefert bekommen.


----------



## Bomomo (13. Juli 2019)

Und ich hab seit genau 7 Tagen nicht einmal die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten


----------



## psycho82 (13. Juli 2019)

dirtjumper_97 schrieb:


> Seit 5 Stunden in der Warteschlange und noch immer keine antwort bekommen... kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die mehr als einen Mitarbeiter im Support haben.
> Anhang anzeigen 884114Anhang anzeigen 884114


Heißt, du hast dein Tues noch immer nicht? Obwohl ab 26.06. lieferbar?

Habe ein Tues für meine Frau bestellt, "sofort lieferbar" aber seit Bezahlung auch Funkstille seitens YT. Finde den Kundenaervice grottisch....

Haben mehrere Bikes  von Commencal, ein Alutech, mehrere Santa Cruz, CTM und Radon, Cannondale im Fuhrpark....aber so einen Kundenservice wie bei YT noch nie erlebt. Warte noch bis Montag, wenn dann nichts von YT kommt, dann wird storniert und sie bekommt ein Commencal Supreme - aus Andorra brauchen die Bikes immer nur max. eine Woche, wenn sie auf Lager sind.

Bei anderen Versendern heisst sofort lieferbar im der Regel auch sofort lieferbar und die Bikes sind ruckzuck da, was die Forchheimer abziehen, keine Ahnung...

Genauso wie nicht lieferbare Schaltaugen bei aktuellen Bikes, scheint einiges schief zu laufen  da...

Na ja, noch bis Montag abwarten und dann wird umbestellt....Andorra ist einfach schneller


----------



## Horaff (13. Juli 2019)

PjotrIljitsch schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 884351
> Ging ja flott!



Decoy Base? Wann hast bestellt?


----------



## minimalistik (13. Juli 2019)

Heyyy, 
in März Capra 27,5 grosse L bestellt und gestern endlich DHL Trackinnr. bekommen  es tut sich was....endlich , ich hoffe die finden schnell weg nach Frankfurt


----------



## PjotrIljitsch (13. Juli 2019)

Horaff schrieb:


> Decoy Base? Wann hast bestellt?


Am 30. April 2019 ;-)
War als Lieferbar ab 12.06. gekennzeichnet.
habe Rechnung und Tracking-Nr. am 09.07. erhalten und ab da gings flott!
Decoy Base M, rot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denny84 (13. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen, wie lang dauerte es bei euch im Schnitt bis ihr eine Antwort vom Support auf Mails hattet?
Ich hatte letzte Woche Donnerstag eine Mail geschickt um nach dem neuen Liefertermin für mein Capra AL Comp zu fragen aber bisher kein Lebenszeichen von YT erhalten.
Bestellt wurde es am 16.5 mit Liefertermin auf dem 19.6....
Scheint grad super bei YT zu laufen 
Ich bin auf jeden Fall mal schwer enttäuscht und hoffe nur das ich nie einen garantiefall habe falls das bike jemals ankommt


----------



## R.Gilles (13. Juli 2019)

Vor 6 Tagen bestellt heute angekommen

Capra 27,5“ CF Pro Race


----------



## dawa789 (13. Juli 2019)

Ich habe YT erstmalig vor 4 Tagen angeschrieben.
Wie in meinem ersten Beitrag erwähnt bisher außer einer Ticketnummer keine Antwort erhalten. Auch auf Nachfrage vor 2 Tagen nicht. Anrufen habe ich gestern beim 9ten Versuch aufgegeben. Auch nicht weiter versucht nachdem ich diesen Thread entdeckt habe. Respekt an den Leidensgenossen der 5 Stunden ausgeharrt hat ;-)

Mich würde wirklich brennend interessieren wie bzw was da bei denen im Customer Service abläuft.


----------



## Denny84 (13. Juli 2019)

Ich hing gestern auch in Summe 4,5 Stunden in der Warteschleife. Ich werde aber immer 2 Stunden automatisch raus geworfen....

Verdammt nervig das ganze


----------



## flitzomat (13. Juli 2019)

dirtjumper_97 schrieb:


> Seit 5 Stunden in der Warteschlange und noch immer keine antwort bekommen... kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die mehr als einen Mitarbeiter im Support haben.
> Anhang anzeigen 884114Anhang anzeigen 884114


@dirtjumper_97 Und schon durchgekommen mittlerweile  ?


----------



## PjotrIljitsch (14. Juli 2019)

So - habe ja mittlerweile hier fertig! 
Tschüss und Geduld sowie Vorfreude an die Wartenden.


----------



## iDaniel (15. Juli 2019)

habe letzte woche eine mail bekommen das mein bike fertig ist und jetzt diese woche in den versand geht. bin mal gespannt, auch wann meine rückerstattung für die pedale bzw. die fehlenden 5 % kommen.

_Wir haben gute Nachrichten für Dich.

Dein Bike ist fertiggestellt und wird Mitte nächster Woche in den Versand geleitet.
Der Trackingcode für DHL wird demnächst in deinem Kundenkonto unter Deiner Bestellung hinterlegt und Dir auch per Mail zugeschickt.

Ich hoffe, dass ich Dir hiermit weiterhelfen konnte.

Beste Grüße / Best regards / Cordialement
Daniel Leiblein_


----------



## Bato5150 (15. Juli 2019)

Welches Bike wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## iDaniel (15. Juli 2019)

Bato5150 schrieb:


> Welches Bike wenn ich fragen darf?


 Jeffsy 27.5 cf comp


----------



## pirata (15. Juli 2019)

Jeffsy Pro Race letzte Woche bestellt und schon eine Trackingnummer von DHL bekommen. Mal schauen..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bomomo (15. Juli 2019)

pirata schrieb:


> Jeffsy Pro Race letzte Woche bestellt und schon eine Trackingnummer von DHL bekommen. Mal schauen..


Hast du per paypal oder kk bezahlt? Ich habe Vorkasse gewählt und noch nichtmal die Auftragsbestätigung..


----------



## pirata (15. Juli 2019)

Bomomo schrieb:


> Hast du per paypal oder kk bezahlt? Ich habe Vorkasse gewählt und noch nichtmal die Auftragsbestätigung..


Hallo,

habe per PayPal bezahlt.
Hat ca. ein Tag gedauert bis die Bestätigung von YT über die Bezahlung kam.


----------



## dawa789 (15. Juli 2019)

Hat irgendjemand vergangene Woche eine Email an YT geschrieben und eine Antwort erhalten??
Ich warte jetzt seit 6 Tagen auf Rückmeldung.


----------



## space82 (15. Juli 2019)

Ja einmal über das Kontaktformular und einmal eine E-Mail, leider keine Reaktion. Aber das mtb ist ja seit 03.07.19 lieferbar...


----------



## cdF600 (15. Juli 2019)

Servus!
Warte auf ein Capra 29 CF Pro Race. Tracking-Nr. habe ich seit Freitag Nachmittag. Steht auf : "...elektronische Daten wurden übermittelt...."
Seit dem hat sich nichts verändert. Wie lange dauert es dann erfahrungsgemäß noch?


----------



## dawa789 (15. Juli 2019)

Allmählich bekomm ich nen Hals!

Ende nächste Woche Bikepark geplant, darauf die Woche Urlaub mit dem MTB.
Bei Bestellung sah ich das als problemlos an...
Selbst wenn ich heute bestellen würde ("sofort lieferbar") würde ich noch erwarten, dass das klappt ...


----------



## DaveInTheWoods (15. Juli 2019)

dawa789 schrieb:


> Allmählich bekomm ich nen Hals!
> 
> Ende nächste Woche Bikepark geplant, darauf die Woche Urlaub mit dem MTB.
> Bei Bestellung sah ich das als problemlos an...
> Selbst wenn ich heute bestellen würde ("sofort lieferbar") würde ich noch erwarten, dass das klappt ...



Klar verstehe ich den Ärger, ich hätt meinen neuen Hobel auch gerne mal und fühl mich auch dezent verarscht... 

Aber einen kompletten Urlaub zu buchen und mit einem Bike zu planen, das du noch nicht in Händen hältst ist schon ein wenig mutig oder? Für solche Fälle sollte man sich dann vielleicht doch sein altes Bike vorläufig noch behalten


----------



## dawa789 (15. Juli 2019)

DaveInTheWoods schrieb:


> Klar verstehe ich den Ärger, ich hätt meinen neuen Hobel auch gerne mal und fühl mich auch dezent verarscht...
> 
> Aber einen kompletten Urlaub zu buchen und mit einem Bike zu planen, das du noch nicht in Händen hältst ist schon ein wenig mutig oder? Für solche Fälle sollte man sich dann vielleicht doch sein altes Bike vorläufig noch behalten



Ist kein " reiner" MTB Urlaub...
Aber selbst wenn... knapp 4 Wochen nach Angabe sollte sowas schon save sein. Also ich habe sowas noch nie erlebt. Und es kann immer was passieren, keine Frage. Aber ich finde es krass, dass....

A) keinerlei Infos fließen und man einfach doof dasteht (und das ja vielen so geht)
B) das 29 AL Base auch HEUTE noch auf sofort lieferbar steht. Das ist wirklich eine bodenlose Frechheit und dient offenbar nur dazu Bestellungen zu sammeln und diese nicht an den Wettbewerb zu verlieren.


----------



## space82 (15. Juli 2019)

Gerade eine email von yt bekommen das mein Decoy Base, welches ab 03.07.19 "verfügbar" ist, in KW 34 wohl erst kommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogeyman (15. Juli 2019)

So dann klage ich auch mal mein Leid 


25.6. - Bestellung (Auf der AB steht "Lieferbar ab dem 3.7.")
27.6. - Neuer Status: bezahlt
4.7. - Online Ticket erstellt mit der Frage nach einem ungefähren Liefertermin.
9.7. - Telefonisch versucht durchzukommen. Nach 3h habe ich aufgegeben.
10.7. - 2ter telefonischer Versuch. Nach 2,5h endlich durchgekommen. Ein "Hauptlieferant" konnte wohl nicht rechtzeitig liefern. Angeblich soll ich diese Woche (KW29) die Rechnung mit dem Liefertermin bekommen und dann voraussichtlich Ende KW29 / Anfang KW30 das Rad geliefert bekommen.
15.7. - Antwort auf das Online Ticket. Das Rad wird frühstens KW34 geliefert.
Nach 2h in der Warteschleife wurde einfach aufgelegt.
Weitere 1,5h später wurde mir dann am Telefon mitgeteilt, dass ich eher damit rechnen soll das Rad in KW35 oder 36 zu bekommen.
Mal sehen was noch kommt.


----------



## dawa789 (15. Juli 2019)

Also in Summe 7 Wochen Verzug...
Welches Bike @Bogeyman ?


----------



## Denny84 (15. Juli 2019)

Ich habe heute eine Mail bekommen dass mit dem Versand meines bikes in den kommenden Tagen gerechnet wird.....

Bin gespannt


----------



## Bogeyman (15. Juli 2019)

@dawa789 sorry hatte ich ganz vergessen... Decoy Base


----------



## flitzomat (15. Juli 2019)

So, aktuell befinde ich mich in Wartewoche Nummer 17 !! Wer bietet mehr ?
CF Comp XXL
Bestellt 21.03

Normal ist das jedenfalls nicht.

Bereits zum vierten mal geht nun eine erwartungsvolle, weil Lieferung vorhergesagt Woche los...........
Bin ja gespannt und rechne mittlerweile mit allem aber nicht mit einem neuen Bike zum Ende der Woche.


----------



## Ericoh (15. Juli 2019)

Moin,

dann drück ich mal noch meine Story rein damit die Leute bescheid Wissen.

27.05.19 YT Jeffsy 27,5 CF Comp bestellt.

Letzte woche nach ZIG emails und anrufen und meckern endlich Versand. Seit dem steckt es im Start-Paketzentrum fest. Jetzt auch noch Beschwerde bei DHL eingereicht.

Wer weiß ob ich das ding jemals erhalte......

Wirklich keine gute Kauf Erfahrung bis jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kmantei (16. Juli 2019)

05.07.2019 YT Capra 27.5 CF Pro Red Grösse L
16.07.2019 Zahlung bestätigt
Lieferung in die Schweiz - mal schauen ob das diesen Monat noch was wird


----------



## dawa789 (16. Juli 2019)

Nach erneuter Nachfrage habe ich eben folgende Rückmeldung erhalten (nochmals zur Info geht um 29 Jeffsy AL Base):

...Bitte entschuldige die späte Rückmeldung.
Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran, alle Anfragen so schnell wie möglich zu bearbeiten.

Die Information "Sofort Verfügbar" ist ein Bug auf der Webseite. Wir arbeiten gerade daran den Fehler zu beheben.

Leider muss ich dir trotzdem mitteilen, dass wir zum aktuellen Stand noch auf die Information unseres Zulieferers warten, wann das fehlende Bauteil geliefert wird.
Es ist jedoch durchaus möglich, dass dies erst recht spät der Fall sein wird.
Ich habe im Moment nicht die Möglichkeit dir eine genauere Aussage zu treffen, tut mir leid.
Leider sind wir hier aber auch an unsere Zulieferer gebunden. Wenn dann ein Lieferant doch kurzfristig den Liefertermin für die von uns rechtzeitig georderte Komponente nach hinten verschiebt, bleibt uns nichts anderes übrig, als die Montage des Bikes dementsprechend nach hinten zu schieben.
Wir geben uns die größte Mühe alles so transparent, wie möglich zu gestalten in dem Rahmen der uns gegebenen Möglichkeiten.

Wir können für die zusätzliche Verzögerung aktuell nur um Entschuldigung bitten und auf dein Verständnis hoffen.


----------



## kmantei (16. Juli 2019)

dawa789 schrieb:


> Nach erneuter Nachfrage habe ich eben folgende Rückmeldung erhalten (nochmals zur Info geht um 29 Jeffsy AL Base):
> 
> ...Bitte entschuldige die späte Rückmeldung.
> Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran, alle Anfragen so schnell wie möglich zu bearbeiten.
> ...



Es ist auch so wahnsinnig schwierig ein Banner zu platzieren, das darauf hinweisen würde, dass es aktuell zu Verzögerungen bei der Lieferung und Anzeigefehlern bei der Verfügbarkeit kommen kann. 
Und "Sofort Verfügbar" würde mir irgendwo suggerieren, dass alle Komponenten eines Bikes zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung vorrätig und nicht nur im Zulauf sind.


----------



## Hardtail94 (16. Juli 2019)

Ein Bug!
Ein Schelm wer böses dabei denkt...


----------



## space82 (16. Juli 2019)

Ein bekannter wochenlanger bug... wieso nicht...


----------



## iDaniel (16. Juli 2019)

Das Thema der Verfügbarkeit und ihrer Homepage ist schon lachhaft und die ausreden echt fadenscheinig....

naja mein Update:
Hab eine Sendungsnummer erhalten jetzt kann es ja nur noch ein paar Taaage dauern ...
In der Rechnung wurden mir die 5 % gutgeschrieben, also 15% rabatt gesamt
Die Pedale werden erst 14 Tage nach Auslieferung gutgeschrieben... verstehe ich nicht ganz, kann man ja eigentlich so schon in die Rechnung schreiben ?!


----------



## Pr0.Rider.Sasch (16. Juli 2019)

Hi Leute, ich schließe mich der Warteschlange an 

Sind die Spacer/Token für die Fox Gabel und den Dämpfer (X2) eigentlich dabei?
Wie sieht's mit Tubeless-Ventilen für die e13 LG1 Felgen aus?


----------



## herbert2010 (16. Juli 2019)

Pr0.Rider.Sasch schrieb:


> Hi Leute, ich schließe mich der Warteschlange an
> 
> Sind die Spacer/Token für die Fox Gabel und den Dämpfer (X2) eigentlich dabei?
> Wie sieht's mit Tubeless-Ventilen für die e13 LG1 Felgen aus?


Keine token, yt meinte auf nachfrage das bike past schon so klar wir haben ja alle 70kg  ich hab mir dan welche gekauft ..


----------



## Bato5150 (16. Juli 2019)

dawa789 schrieb:


> Nach erneuter Nachfrage habe ich eben folgende Rückmeldung erhalten (nochmals zur Info geht um 29 Jeffsy AL Base):
> 
> ...Bitte entschuldige die späte Rückmeldung.
> Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran, alle Anfragen so schnell wie möglich zu bearbeiten.
> ...



Sag bloß, dass wird mit KW 30 nichts?


----------



## flitzomat (16. Juli 2019)

flitzomat schrieb:


> So, aktuell befinde ich mich in Wartewoche Nummer 17 !! Wer bietet mehr ?
> CF Comp XXL
> Bestellt 21.03
> 
> ...



Ich habe heute tatsächlich eine Rechnung und die DHL Trackingnummer erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bato5150 (16. Juli 2019)

Jetzt bin ich aber wirklich sehr gespannt!
Die AL Jeffsy sind laut Homepage nicht mehr sofort lieferbar. Sondern erst ab dem 13.11.wenn man jetzt bestellt. 
Also kommt es vielleicht doch demnächst?


----------



## Denny84 (16. Juli 2019)

Soooo... heute eine Mail erhalten das mein bike fertig ist und demnächst in den Versand geht. Kann jemand sagen wie lang sich dass dann noch zieht?? Eine Trackingnummer habe ich noch nicht


----------



## dawa789 (16. Juli 2019)

Nach dieser Rückmeldung....

"Der Lieferant lässt mit der Antwort bisher auf sich warten. Aktuell gehe ich eher davon aus, dass es sich eher in die längere Richtung entwickelt. Genaues können wir aber auch erst sagen, wenn wir eine Info des Zulieferers bekommen haben"

...habe ich storniert. Das wird mir zu blöd.

Viel Glück euch allen weiterhin und viel Spaß mit euren bikes sobald sie ankommen.


----------



## kmantei (17. Juli 2019)

Sieht bei allen Alu-Rahmen ganz schön düster aus. Das CF Capra hat jetzt Ende August drin stehen.


----------



## pirata (17. Juli 2019)

pirata schrieb:


> Jeffsy Pro Race letzte Woche bestellt und schon eine Trackingnummer von DHL bekommen. Mal schauen..


Meins kam heute an.
Viel Glück den anderen wartenden!


----------



## dirtjumper_97 (17. Juli 2019)

Ich habe jetzt storniert, wenigstens bekam ich darauf eine antwort


----------



## iDaniel (18. Juli 2019)

meins kommt heute (jeffsy 27.5 cf comb) ich bin gespannt


----------



## Trail_fun (18. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen,ich hab letzte Woche mein Jeffsy 27,5 CF Pro in XXL bestellt und per Überweisung bezahlt. 
Was sagt eure Erfahrung, wann bekommt man die Zahlungsbestätigung?
Hoffe mal das ich nicht zu lange warten muss, die Website sagte damals es wäre sofort verfügbar. Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## iDaniel (18. Juli 2019)

hatte meine nach 3-4 Tagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kmantei (18. Juli 2019)

27 Stunden ab Überweisung


----------



## Trail_fun (18. Juli 2019)

Die Zahlungsbestätigung ist jetzt angekommen. Aktuell habe ich noch keinen Liefertermin, mal schauen wann dazu was kommt. Es bleibt spannend..


----------



## iDaniel (19. Juli 2019)

Großartig jetzt hängt das bike den 2en tag im verteilerzentrum fest und wird hunterpro heute wieder nicht kommen und an morgen glaube ich auch noch nicht.... super


----------



## simon_nox (19. Juli 2019)

Capra 2019 AL Base XXL

07.05.2019 Bestellung (Liefertermin 26.06.2019)
21.05.2019 Rückfrage bei YT ob Liefertermin eingehalten wird wegen neuen Lieferterminen auf Webseite (Antwort YT JA!!!)
21.06.2019 Versandtermin wird von YT auf KW29 verschoben (Bikebox kostenlos)
17.07.2019 YT Service nicht erreichbar für Rückfrage Liefertermin (4h Warteschleife)
18.07.2019 Rückfrage per Email an YT Service ob Liefertermin eingehalten wird
18.07.2019 YT Service gibt Rückmeldung, vorraussichtlich KW33 (Race Face Pedale kostenlos)

Momentan überlege ich mir wirklich zu stornieren und mir ein Canyon Strive zu holen (eigentlich wollte ich kein Carbon Bike)


----------



## iDaniel (19. Juli 2019)

Klasse dhl hat das Paket fehlgeleitet und die Lieferung verzögert sich... also kommt es nächste Woche wenn ich im Urlaub bin.... Idioten!
Hatte mich schon kurzzeitig gefreut als es hieß das Paket wurde in das Zustellerfahrzeug geladen. 
Dabei liegt es jetzt nur 14 min von mir in einem scheiß Lager und ich komme nicht dran...


----------



## Trail_fun (19. Juli 2019)

iDaniel schrieb:


> Klasse dhl hat das Paket fehlgeleitet und die Lieferung verzögert sich... also kommt es nächste Woche wenn ich im Urlaub bin.... Idioten!
> Hatte mich schon kurzzeitig gefreut als es hieß das Paket wurde in das Zustellerfahrzeug geladen.
> Dabei liegt es jetzt nur 14 min von mir in einem scheiß Lager und ich komme nicht dran...



Ruf doch mal an, vielleicht kannst du es holen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svfoxat (19. Juli 2019)

Heute die Rechnung + Trackingnummer erhalten, jemand erfahrungen wielange der Versand nach Österreich dauert?


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Juli 2019)

svfoxat schrieb:


> Heute die Rechnung + Trackingnummer erhalten, jemand erfahrungen wielange der Versand nach Österreich dauert?


Bei mir 1 woche


----------



## minimalistik (19. Juli 2019)

Servus Leute nach lange Wartezeit ( März bestellt) ich kann mich endlich heute verabschieden meine BergZiege ist endlich da und ich sage euch warten hat sich gelohnt auf jeden fall was für Pfeil. PEACE. Kleine Probefahrt gemacht und am wochenede gibt es richtig auf die fresse.    Anhang anzeigen 886983Anhang anzeigen 886984Anhang anzeigen 886985Anhang anzeigen 886983Anhang anzeigen 886984Anhang anzeigen 886985Anhang anzeigen 886987Anhang anzeigen 886983Anhang anzeigen 886984Anhang anzeigen 886985Anhang anzeigen 886988Anhang anzeigen 886988Anhang anzeigen 886988Anhang anzeigen 886987


----------



## iDaniel1990 (19. Juli 2019)

Jo da freut sich eine  viel Spaß


----------



## flitzomat (19. Juli 2019)

mein XXL Jeffsy CF Comp kam heute auch endlich an, bestellt hatte ich ebenfalls im März.
Auf der kurzen Testrunde vorm Haus fiel mir allerdings sofort auf das es an der hinteren Strebe echt eng wird mit meinen Schuhgröße 49er Latschen. Hatte das Gefühl an die Streben zu stossen.
Naja mal schauen wie sich das entwickelt.

Was mich echt ein wenig flasht, wo ist eigentlich der ganze Reach hin ?
Das Bike hat gute 5cm mehr Reach als mein Ghost SL AMR X7 in XL.
Hat sich jetzt doch nicht so lang wie befürchtet angefühlt, ich bin 1,95m gross.
Ich schätz mal der Sitzwinkel aber auch der größere Rise am Lenker machen das locker wett.

Jetzt geht erstmal die große Umbauaktion los.

Btw: meine wackelige Kofferwaage hat out of the Box, allerdings mit DMR Vault Mag. Pedalen um die 14,8 Kilo gewogen fürs XXL CF Comp.

Ach und die versprochenen Race Face Atlas Pedale waren nicht dabei, da musste ich wieder per Mail nachfragen was damit ist.


----------



## Deleted 441027 (20. Juli 2019)

Hat jemand auch noch ein Capra Al Comp 29 bestellt das auf 31.07 lieferbar sein sollte? 
Frage mich ob es einigermaßen rechtzeitig kommt.
Weiß vielleicht jemand mehr ob es zu verspätungen kommt?


----------



## iDaniel (21. Juli 2019)

Mein bike kam gestern endlich 





Eine sache ist mir am rahmen aufgefallen, glaube nicht das es schlimm ist aber würde mich trotzdem interessieren ob das normal ist:




Ansonsten gefällt mir das bike super auch die Montage mit dem mitgelieferten Werkzeug sowie Anleitung waren super verständlich. Ich rate aber jedem noch eigenes werkzeug bereit zu legen...an alle Schrauben kommt man mit dem beiliegendem Drehmomentschlüssel nicht dran. Also wenn man mal alle Schrauben kontrollieren möchte und auch fürs spätere reparieren oder warten benötigt man noch einen kleinen Wekrzeugsatz, sollte aber eigentlich klar sein 
Sp bin dann mal draußen ... fahren


----------



## Deleted 441027 (21. Juli 2019)

iDaniel schrieb:


> Mein bike kam gestern endlich
> 
> 
> Eine sache ist mir am rahmen aufgefallen, glaube nicht das es schlimm ist aber würde mich trotzdem interessieren ob das normal ist:
> ...





Hey Daniel, hammer Bike und tolle Farbe, denke so wie ich das nun erkennen kann sind das Lackplatzer, sowas kann immer mal wieder passieren und ist auch normal, ich hatte dies auch bei meinem Cube Carbon Hardtail. Ich hab es nicht reklamiert da es einfach passieren kann und der Stress mit zurück schicken und auf neues warten einfach deutlich anstrengender ist als sowas hinzunehmen, du könntest dich mal beim Support melden aber nun ja ich glaub sowas ist einfach etwas natürliches. Viel spass mit deinem geilen Bike


----------



## simon_nox (22. Juli 2019)

Capra 2019 AL Base XXL

07.05.2019 Bestellung (Liefertermin 26.06.2019)
21.05.2019 Rückfrage bei YT ob Liefertermin eingehalten wird wegen neuen Lieferterminen auf Webseite (Antwort YT JA!!!)
21.06.2019 Versandtermin wird von YT auf KW29 verschoben (Bikebox kostenlos)
17.07.2019 YT Service nicht erreichbar für Rückfrage Liefertermin (4h Warteschleife)
18.07.2019 Rückfrage per Email an YT Service ob Liefertermin eingehalten wird
18.07.2019 YT Service gibt Rückmeldung, vorraussichtlich KW33 (Race Face Pedale kostenlos)

Capra storniert, Canyon Strive bestellt (gibt bis 29.07. 300€ Rabatt auf Strive, wie passend)
Bin raus hier, viel Glück allen Wartenden, das könnt Ihr brauchen
MFG


----------



## Smourock17 (22. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen! Bei mir zieht es sich auch schon eine Weile. Ich habe am Freitag den 19. endlich eine Tracking-Code bekommen. 
Status: "The instruction data for this shipment have been provided by the sender to DHL electronically"


der Status heißt die Versandmarke wurde gedruckt aber das Paket ist noch nicht bei DHL.

 Wie lange war das denn bei Euch auf diesem Status?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iDaniel (22. Juli 2019)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Bei mir zieht es sich auch schon eine Weile. Ich habe am Freitag den 19. endlich eine Tracking-Code bekommen.
> Status: "The instruction data for this shipment have been provided by the sender to DHL electronically"
> 
> 
> ...


2 Tage


----------



## svfoxat (23. Juli 2019)

Smourock17 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen! Bei mir zieht es sich auch schon eine Weile. Ich habe am Freitag den 19. endlich eine Tracking-Code bekommen.
> Status: "The instruction data for this shipment have been provided by the sender to DHL electronically"
> 
> 
> ...



Hi, bei mir das gleiche, bin seit Freitag auf diesem Status


----------



## Bomomo (23. Juli 2019)

svfoxat schrieb:


> Hi, bei mir das gleiche, bin seit Freitag auf diesem Status


Schaut doch mal oben rechts auf eure Rechnung. Da steht was von "Versanddatum"


----------



## svfoxat (23. Juli 2019)

Bomomo schrieb:


> Schaut doch mal oben rechts auf eure Rechnung. Da steht was von "Versanddatum"



Oh, tatsache. Danke für den Hinweis


----------



## Deleted 441027 (23. Juli 2019)

Also für alle die sich ein Capra AL Comp 29 bestellt haben mit dem Liefertermin 31.7... ich muss euch leider enttäuschen, es wird wohl nicht vor der KW 35-36 versendet (September). Tut mir leid.... habe stoniert werde ein Santa Cruz nehmen, High Tower LT ist im moment im Angebot für 3399 Euro....


----------



## samilio (23. Juli 2019)

YannickSW schrieb:


> High Tower LT ist im moment im Angebot für 3399 Euro....


Wo hast du denn ein Hightower LT für den Preis gefunden?


----------



## Deleted 441027 (23. Juli 2019)

samilio schrieb:


> Wo hast du denn ein Hightower LT für den Preis gefunden?




Schade die Aktion ist vorbei jetzt kostet es 3599....

Trotzdem noch ultra günstig.








						Santa Cruz Hightower LT | C | R | Clay and Carbon 2019
					

Santa Cruz Hightower LT | C | R | Clay and Carbon 2019 - 29er Enduro BikeDieser geht bis 150.Der Hightower LT wurde für die Anforderungen des Santa Cruz Enduro World Series Rennteams entwickelt und ist für maximale Geschwindigkeit in rauem Gelände ausgele




					www.liquid-life.de


----------



## Smourock17 (23. Juli 2019)

Update: ich bin mittlerweile echt zufrieden mit dem Support bezüglich Qualität und Schnelligkeit ich habe die letzten beiden Antworten innerhalb von wenigen Stunden bekommen und heute hat man noch mal mit dem Montage/VersandPartner Kontakt aufgenommen...  Paket kommt morgen an


----------



## Joehigashi80 (24. Juli 2019)

YannickSW schrieb:


> Also für alle die sich ein Capra AL Comp 29 bestellt haben mit dem Liefertermin 31.7... ich muss euch leider enttäuschen, es wird wohl nicht vor der KW 35-36 versendet (September). Tut mir leid.... habe stoniert werde ein Santa Cruz nehmen, High Tower LT ist im moment im Angebot für 3399 Euro....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bato5150 (24. Juli 2019)

YannickSW schrieb:


> Also für alle die sich ein Capra AL Comp 29 bestellt haben mit dem Liefertermin 31.7... ich muss euch leider enttäuschen, es wird wohl nicht vor der KW 35-36 versendet (September). Tut mir leid.... habe stoniert werde ein Santa Cruz nehmen, High Tower LT ist im moment im Angebot für 3399 Euro....



Krass...dabei hast du paar Posts vorher die Lanze für yt gebrochen?!


----------



## Deleted 441027 (24. Juli 2019)

Bato5150 schrieb:


> Krass...dabei hast du paar Posts vorher die Lanze für yt gebrochen?!




Das stimmt... aber mir wurde felsenfest  versprochen, dass das bike am 31.07 kommt und plötzlich wird es erst September, die Saison  endet 2 Monate später  und jetzt ist bei mir auch die Geduld am Ende nach 5 1/2 monaten.

Das Santa Cruz wurde schon losgeschickt. Ich bereue es im Moment  nicht.


----------



## Bato5150 (24. Juli 2019)

Wahrscheinlich kommt meins dann mitte August auch nicht....


----------



## Pozo (24. Juli 2019)

Wenn man sich die Liste der 2019 Räder mit "optischen Mängeln" im outlet anschaut, scheint es wohl nicht nur um verspätete Teilelieferungen zu handeln..


----------



## Agent500 (25. Juli 2019)

Pozo schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Liste der 2019 Räder mit "optischen Mängeln" im outlet anschaut, scheint es wohl nicht nur um verspätete Teilelieferungen zu handeln..



Ist doch jedes Jahr so. Rückläufer und Testräder halt.
Meistens sind die nur kurz und in einer Größe erhältlich, stehen aber ewig im Outlet, selbst wenn sie nicht mehr verfügbar sind.


----------



## Bomomo (25. Juli 2019)

Bin raus hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mösen (25. Juli 2019)

Jeffsy ist gelandet, eine Woche Wartezeit finde ich ok.


----------



## Jaykob1 (26. Juli 2019)

Capra 2019 AL Comp 27,5"
3.4.2019 bestellt - Liefertermin 31.07.2019
9.7.2019 lucky you: Deine Bestellung ist bereits versandbereit. 
Zusage das früherer Liefertermin für mich OK ist - wer hätt's gedacht wenn man Anfang April bestellt - bleibt bis zum 18.07.2019 unbeantwortet, bei der Hotline hab ich nach einer Stunde aufgegeben.
19.07.2019 Bike geht in den Versand, bekomme DHL Tracking Link
25.07.2019 Ich bekomme einen Anruf dass es sein könnte, dass anstatt dem Comp ein Base versendet wurde... 
26.07.2019 Geliefert wird ein ..... Base 
Seit 20 Minuten warte ich nun in der Hotline und darf um ein Retourenlabel betteln, erst dann geht mein Comp in die Lieferung.

Mein erster YT-Kauf bleibt mir sicher nicht positiv in Erinnerung, wenn man schon ein früheres Lieferdatum verspricht sollte man das dann auch einhalten und dann vor allem auch das richtige Bike schicken. Wie kann denn sowas passieren?? 
Naja, ich vermute die Jungs sind da grad ziemlich überfordert und bei der Hitze kann sowas schon mal passieren, aber so langsam wäre da dann doch mal ein Rabatt angebracht wie ich finde...


----------



## Freerider74 (26. Juli 2019)

meine capra base sollte eigentlich 19/7 verschicken, aber noch keine versandnummer.
(I'm from sweden, sorry for my poor deutsch)


----------



## svfoxat (27. Juli 2019)

Gestern angekommen und direkt fahren gegangen, deswegen kommt der Post erst heute


----------



## Melton (27. Juli 2019)

Ich bin wohl nicht allein. Ja auch ich hab mir Anfang/Mitte des Jahres ein Bike bei YT bestellt da mein altes sich gebührend verabschiedet hat.

Capra AL Comp 29" Grau 
Bestellt 10.5 
Lierferbar ab 19.06 (KW25)
Soweit so gut. Ein Monat wartezeit ist noch vertretbar, gehst halt joggen ;D 

Am 12.06 Kam eine Mail das der Versand erst in KW 27 stattfindet, da ein elementares Bauteil fehlt
Zitat: 
"_Leider müssen wir Dich an dieser Stelle darüber informieren, dass einer unserer Zulieferer ein elementares Bauteil nicht pünktlich liefern konnte, wodurch wir Dein Bike nicht wie geplant montieren können.
Konkret heißt das, dass wir Dein Bike nicht wie angekündigt, sondern leider erst in KW 27 in den Versand geben können._ "


Naja okay gibt die Bikebox Kostenlos dazu und die können halt auch nix dafür wenn der Zulieferer dumm tut. 

Auf meine vorsichtige Nachfrage in KW 27 ob es denn schon ein genaues Versand Datum gibt, kam folgende Antwort:

"_Die voraussichtliche Fertigstellung von Deinem bestellten YT Bike sollte innerhalb dieser Woche spätestens Anfang - Mitte nächster Woche erfolgen. Der Versand folgt kurz darauf, je nachdem wo Du in der Charge bestellt hast, kann es auch sein, das der Versand ca. 3-4 Tage später stattfindet. _" 

Aha okay die Woche oder SPÄTESTENS mitte nächster Woche Perfekt dann ist es ja jetzt quasi alles da und kann fertig gemacht werden !
Also dachte ich mir okay, jetzt stresst mal die Leute nicht so die werden das jetzt so schnell wie möglich über die Bühne bringen. Ich mein du hast ja da en haufen Kohle flacken lassen die werden dich ja nicht unnötig hinziehen .....  * Lautes Gelächter *

Zweienhalb wochen Später, wir befinden uns in der KW 29 und keine Lebenszeichen von YT. Wahrscheinlich kommen die aus den ganzen Bikes montieren gar nicht zum Versenden der Ware. Also fragste einfach nochmal wies den nun aussieht der Sommer ist grad so schön Warm und es würde jetzt echt total viel Spass machen mit seinem neuen Bike ne Runde zu drehen....

Antwort von YT 
Zitat: 
_"Hallo, Bitte entschuldige die späte Rückmeldung. Wir wollten erst auf verlässliche Informationen aus unserer Produktionsplanung warten.
Leider muss ich dich darüber informieren, dass wir die Montage deines Bikes erst in KW 32 durchführen können und das Bike ab dem 07.08.2019 versendet werden soll."_

Bitte was ? KW 32 , wie war das nochmal mit *Spätestens* Mitte KW 28 ???
Also nochmal nachfragen wo den das Problem ist.

Antwort YT
Zitat:
_
"Die neuen Liefertermine wurden so gewählt, dass wir sie einhalten können, sofern kein riesen Unglück passiert.
Unsere Produktionssteuerung hat wirklich 1 Woche lang kalkuliert und die Chargen jetzt so getaktet, dass wir valide Informationen herausgeben können.
Dies ist auch der Grund, warum wir die Information erst nach dem eigentlichen Verfügbarkeitsdatum kommunizieren konnten, da wir bis Anfang der Woche auf diese Informationen gewartet haben. "

Jetzt wirds Spannend. Sie können also jetzt erst Valide Informationen herrausgeben  weil die Produktionssteuerung *wirklich 1 Woche lang kalkuliert hat ? *Und die hatten bis Anfang dieser Woche noch gar keine Informationen ?? Hääää What the fuc..........._

Also zu diesem Zeitpunkt weiß ich also nicht in welchen Status sich mein Bike befindet ? ob erstmal der Rahmen gegossen werden musss oder was überhaupt sache ist...
Also nochmal nachgefragt 

Antowrt YT 
"_Durch die verzögerten Lieferungen der Zulieferer kommt es leider zu Verzögerungen in der Montage. Unsere Montage montiert aktuell auf Hochtouren Bikes, nur leider können trotzdem nicht alle kommunizierten Termine gehalten werden. Es kann passieren, dass dein Bike bzw. die Charge deines Bikes schon geringfügig eher fertiggestellt wird, da der neue Termin so gewählt ist, dass die Bikes bis dahin auch wirklich für den Versand bereit sind. Versprechen kann ich dir das nur leider nicht.
Genauere Informationen zu den Hintergründen habe ich leider nicht vorliegen."_

Also sinds doch Zulieferer Probleme ? aber wie Montiert die dann Bikes wenn ein elementares Bauteile fehlt seit fucking 5 Wochen oder was  ? 

Ich kann jeden verstehen der seinen Auftrag stoniert hat weil meine Wartezeit von ca 2, 1/2 Monaten ja noch nichts ist in gegensatz was ich hier schon gelesen hab. Leider ist auch meine Beziehung zu YT dadruch schwer geschädigt. Schade eigentlich ..... Aber ich werde mir in zukunft Überlegen dort jemals wieder in Bike zu kaufen... aber fürs erste Hoff ich das am 7.08 eine Versandbestätigung vorliegt und mein leiden ein Ende hat.


----------



## DaveInTheWoods (27. Juli 2019)

Bei mir hieß es zuletzt vor 2 Wochen, dass das Bike in KW30, also diese Woche, in den Versand gehen soll. Nun habe ich gestern zumindest schon mal die Rechnung bekommen, auf der steht "Versanddatum 30.7.". D.h. es geht wohl doch erst nächste Woche in den Versand, dann darf ich wahrscheinlich noch ca. 1 Woche Transport draufrechnen. Wenn's dann tatsächlich auch so kommt, war's alles in allem dann doch noch eine halbwegs akzeptable Sache, immerhin gibts zur Entschuldigung ja die Pedale gratis. Bin allerdings in der glücklichen Situation, in der Zwischenzeit noch 2 andere brauchbare Räder rumstehen zu haben und muss daher nicht auf meinen Sommer verzichten wie so manch andere hier...


----------



## Melton (27. Juli 2019)

Welches hast du genau bestellt und welches Lieferdatum war bei der Bestellung angegeben?


----------



## DaveInTheWoods (27. Juli 2019)

Jeffsy 27 CF Comp Ember Orange in M. 
Bestellt am 28.6., damals war angegeben "lieferbar ab 3.7."

Wenns jetzt wirklich 4 Wochen später kommt, halt ich das noch für vertretbar, aber viel länger möchte ich dann auch nicht mehr warten. Wäre vielleicht was anderes, wenn es bei YT die Möglichkeit gäbe auf Rechnung zu bezahlen, dann würd ich auch noch länger warten. Aber ich mags nicht, wenn andere Leute über mein Geld verfügen...


----------



## Melton (1. August 2019)

Gibt's bei jemanden schon Neuigkeiten?


----------



## DaveInTheWoods (1. August 2019)

Ja 




Heute gekommen, hatte allerdings noch keine Gelegenheit reinzuschauen, ich hoffe mal dass auch das drin ist was ich bestellt habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melton (1. August 2019)

Du glücklicher, wie lang hat der Versand insgesamt gedauert?


----------



## DaveInTheWoods (1. August 2019)

Rechnung kam letzten Freitag (26.7.) mit angekündigtem Versanddatum 30.7., Lieferung wäre eigentlich gestern (31.7.) gewesen, DHL hat dem Paket aber noch eine Extrarunde spendiert (fehlgeleitet), darum kam's dann erst heute. 

Also ab Rechnungserhalt nicht mal eine Woche, und insgesamt mit 4 Wochen Verzögerung, also alles noch im Rahmen


----------



## space82 (1. August 2019)

Mein Decoy Base wurde auf den 21.08 verschoben und heute kam die Rechnung inkl. Tracking-Nr. Versanddatum kommenden Montag 05.08


----------



## Bato5150 (1. August 2019)

Ich mache soeben meinen üblichen yt Account Check, und ich habe einen Tracking code!
Ich bin platt!


----------



## Melton (1. August 2019)

Sag mal bin  ich der einzige Pechvogel  nicht mehr auf meine mails wird geantwortet....


----------



## sonix (4. August 2019)

Decoy Race Pro bestellt am 10.07. - Liefertermin 11.09.
Wir werden sehen


----------



## Jaykob1 (5. August 2019)

Endlich da. Bin raus hier


----------



## Pozo (6. August 2019)

Wer nicht mehr auf sein Decoy warten will








						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Rheinau finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				











						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Hamm finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## Marphi1207 (6. August 2019)

Ich habe zwar mein jeffsy bereits, muss aber nun auf eine neue Achse für das Hinterrad warten... YT kann hier keine definitive Aussage treffen wann es verschickt wird. 
Die alte ist aufgrund eines Produktionsfehlers gebrochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bato5150 (6. August 2019)

Ok Jungs, war nett mit euch!
Mein Jeffsy AL Base in mausgrau xl ist tatsächlich heute angekommen!

Ride on!


----------



## space82 (6. August 2019)

Heute kam die "Werkzeugkiste" für das Decoy. Das Rad sollte eigentlich auch heute kommen, haben sie aber im Verteilzentrum "stehen" lassen...
Hoffentlich dann morgen.


----------



## Melton (8. August 2019)

Gestern mit Yt telefoniert. Versand auf nächste Woche verschoben, der Mitarbeiter hat aber keine Informationen von der Montage... Auf meine Frage wie er so sicher sein kann das der Versand dann auch wirklich stattfindet " hab noch nichts von der Montage gehört daher gehe er davon aus es passt schon"...


----------



## N1co (12. August 2019)

Ich hab auch ein ähnlichen Fall beim Capra 29 AL Comp,

Bestellung am 25.05. Liefertermin 03.07.
Nachfrage am 05.07 ergibt eine Verzögerung von 2-3 Wochen
Nachfrage am 24.07 ergibt, dass ein elementares Bauteil fehlt, Lieferbar jetzt KW 32 (Box und Versand 4free)
Nachfrage am 01.08. ergibt, nach derzeitigem Produktionsstand ist kein weiterer Delay bekannt. Voraussichtliche Fertigstellung KW 32
Nachfrage am 08.08. ergibt, Montage erst in der KW 34 (Pedale 4free)

Mal schauen was Sie nächste Woche antworten. Bin auch kurz davor mal zum Strive testen nach Koblenz zu fahren, zumal es im Moment auch wieder Rabatt gibt..


----------



## Melton (12. August 2019)

Welche Größe und Farbe hast du bestellt? 
Zu mir hieß es Montage sollte diese Woche stattfinden....


----------



## N1co (12. August 2019)

Ich hab größe L und in CONCRETE GREY / BLACK MAGIC bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sub-Zero (13. August 2019)

Bei mir wird JobRad auch schon langsam ungeduldig und hat jetzt YT bezüglich Liefertermin angeschrieben (Bestellt Ende Juni). Bin gespannt ob eine konkrete Aussage kommt.


----------



## Melton (13. August 2019)

Aussage heute yt, Montage kW 41. Hab storniert. Bin raus


----------



## MarKurte (13. August 2019)

Melton schrieb:


> Aussage heute yt, Montage kW 41. Hab storniert. Bin raus


Krass. Insbesondere nach dem Telefonat, welches dir "nächste Woche" mitgeteilt hatte. Sind ja 2,5 Monate über eigentlichen Liefertermin. Da hätte ich auch storniert. Richtige Sauerei!


----------



## Sub-Zero (13. August 2019)

Melton schrieb:


> Aussage heute yt, Montage kW 41. Hab storniert. Bin raus


Das sind ja noch mal 8 Wochen mehr.  
Geht garnicht


----------



## Joehigashi80 (13. August 2019)

Melton schrieb:


> Aussage heute yt, Montage kW 41. Hab storniert. Bin raus


Wann hast du bestellt und welches Bike genau?


----------



## Naggirath (14. August 2019)

Decoy pro race xl noch ne kw verschoben auf kw39 , bestellt am 3.5 ... wenn sie es nochmal verschieben werde ich wohl auch stornieren und wird dann auch mein erster und letzter versuch bei yt bleiben (propain und alutech haben wenigstens von sich aus informiert bei verzögerungen)


----------



## Melton (14. August 2019)

Joehigashi80 schrieb:


> Wann hast du bestellt und welches Bike genau?


 Capra Al Comp 29 in Xl Frabe Grau am 10.5 bestellt lieferbar ab 19.06 angegeben. Siehe Post eine Seite vorher.

Zum Glück über Bikemarkt gestern eins gefunden und gekauft  . Ich Wünsche allen anderen mehr Glück bei ihren Bikes und klasse Community hier


----------



## N1co (14. August 2019)

Auf Nachfrage hab ich jetzt auch die KW 41 als neuen Montagetermin genannt bekommen. Hab jetzt nochmal nach einem Rabatt gefragt. Wenn daraus nix wird werd ich auch abbestellen.


----------



## Sub-Zero (14. August 2019)

Für mein Tues AL Base (M - bestellt Ende Juni) wurde mir heute per Mail mitgeteilt das es fertig ist und Beginn KW34 in den Versand geht.


----------



## Bente94 (14. August 2019)

01.08 Auf Anfrage die Info bekommen, dass das Bike (Capra AL Comp 29) KW34 ausgeliefert werden soll.
13.08 Nochmal vorsichtig nachgefragt und neuer vstl. Termin ist wie bei so vielen jetzt die KW42 + RaceFace Pedale for free.

Finde nicht mal die Lieferverzögerung das schlimmste, sondern die Informationspolitik die YT hier (nicht) betreibt und die Standard Angabe von den gleichen Lieferzeitpunkten für gefühlt alle hier.

Bin jetzt gerade auch unschlüssig ob ich stornieren und im Canyon Sale zuschlagen soll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## johnny_knoe (15. August 2019)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, sollte man sich einfach am Lieferdatum auf der Homepage orientieren. Infos per Mail darf man wohl nicht erwarten. In meinem Fall (Capra Al Base) aktuell 16.10.2019, was der KW 42 entspricht. Versprochen wars nach einer ersten Verzögerung für die KW34. Das Fahrrad ist zwar nicht direkt für mich, aber ich fühle mich an 2011 erinnert. Damals gab's bei meinem Wicked das gleiche Theater. Hat sich in all den Jahren also nix geändert...


----------



## frittenullnull (16. August 2019)

jemand eine info wenn der THIRSTMASTER 4000 (BOTTLE ONLY) wieder verfügbar sein wird?


----------



## Naggirath (16. August 2019)

Hab grade meine rechnung bekommen 
Das heißt das es bald losgeht oder


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. August 2019)

Melde mich dann auch mal hier.   

Habe mein Capra 29 AL-Comp am 31.07. bestellt, und da auch meine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten. 
Wie auch im Netz, wurde "Lieferbar ab 04.09." bestätigt. 
Heute nach Anfrage per Email, wurde bestätigt, dass in KW36 (also rund um den 04.09.) das Bike montiert und versandt wird.

Also:
Bisher alles soweit im Plan.


----------



## flitzomat (16. August 2019)

Naggirath schrieb:


> Hab grade meine rechnung bekommen
> Das heißt das es bald losgeht oder


Schau mal auf der Rechnung müsste ein Versanddatum stehen


----------



## Denny84 (18. August 2019)

Hat noch jemand ein Problem mit einem knackendem Hinterbau beim capra al comp?


----------



## PavelD (18. August 2019)

Denny84 schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand ein Problem mit einem knackendem Hinterbau beim capra al comp?



Ja, ich! Konnte es aber nach wie vor noch nicht wirklich beseitigen. Das Knacken kommt bei mir jedoch meiner Meinung nach irgendwo aus dem Bereich vom Tretlager. Das säubern, nachfetten und mit den angegebenen Drehmomenten festziehen von Sattelstütze, Dämpfer, Hinterbaugelenken und Pedalen hat noch nichts gebracht. Als nächstes muss dann wohl doch das Innenlager mal erneuert werden.


----------



## Chensen (19. August 2019)

Soll mein Tues al base Größe L in Kw 35 bekommen, Lieferdatum war eigl 21.08.
Per E-Mail hieß es erst mein Geld ging noch nicht ein, auf Nachfrage dass das nicht sein könne, hieß es (Fehler von uns das Geld ist da) und das mein Bike in der Montage ist. Mal schauen


----------



## Denny84 (19. August 2019)

Ich hatte auch genau die Geräusche. Meistens beim treten mit viel Kraft. Völlig egal ob sitzend, stehend und ob am Lenker gezogen wurde oder nicht. Bei meinem capra wurde allerdings alles trocken verbaut. Alle Bolzen des Hinterbaus waren nicht gefettet. Nachdem ich alles zerlegt und gefettet hatte war das knacken weg.

Was mir aber bei der Zerlegung aufgefallen ist waren zwei Punkte:

Ich habe an keinem Lager die in der Explosionszeichnung gezeigten O Ringe gesehen.

Die Centertube meines innenlagers sieht irgendwie zu kurz aus. Beim reinigen ist sie direkt erstmal nach unten gefallen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denny84 (19. August 2019)

Hat eigentlich jemand eine Vermutung womit die aktuellen Lieferverzögerungen zusammen hängen? Außer der Aussage das ein wichtiges Teil nicht geliefert wurde gab es ja nicht.


----------



## Chensen (21. August 2019)

Tues al base L lieferbar ab dem 21.08 und bekomm meins laut dhl am 22.08

Montag 19.08 17.00 Tracking Nr bekommen und Mittwoch 21.08 16.30 per dhl informiert das es am 22.08 kommt.

Tipp von mir fragt nach wenn ihr keine Bestätigung wegen Geldeingang etc. habt, passiert öfters mal.

YT Telefonisch zu erreichen habt ihr keine Chance aber per e-Mail wurde mir am gleichen oder darauffolgenden Tag immer um ca. 15uhr geantwortet.

Bin raus ✌


----------



## Chensen (21. August 2019)

Chensen schrieb:


> Tues al base L lieferbar ab dem 21.08 und bekomm meins laut dhl am 22.08
> 
> Montag 19.08 17.00 Tracking Nr bekommen und Mittwoch 21.08 16.30 per dhl informiert das es am 22.08 kommt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sub-Zero (21. August 2019)

Mein Tues AL Base (M), bestellt Ende Juni, wurde auch gestern geliefert (Tracking Nummer gabs letzten Donnerstag)



Denny84 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich jemand eine Vermutung womit die aktuellen Lieferverzögerungen zusammen hängen


Vielleicht an den Schaltaugen? Die waren ja lange Zeit nicht einzeln Lieferbar und konnten nicht mitbestellt werden (zumindest beim Tues)


----------



## baconcookie (23. August 2019)

meint ihr die "ausverkauften" werden nochmal aufgestockt oder muss man nun auf 2020 warten?


----------



## Denny84 (23. August 2019)

Als ich im April eins in S gesucht hatte und keines mehr verfügbar war, wurde mir mitgeteilt das keine mehr aufgelegt werden wenn die ausverkauft sind. Also entweder wie ich, regelmäßig schauen und falls nochmal eins storniert wird zuschlagen oder aufs nächste Jahr warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Melton (23. August 2019)

Oder schau im outlet store


----------



## johnny_knoe (23. August 2019)

Capra Base Al laut Homepage jetzt 23.10. Also noch eine Woche nach hinten auf KW43...


----------



## baconcookie (23. August 2019)

Käme wenn capra 27 al comp in Frage
Aber eventuell warte ich dann auf das 2020 Modell


----------



## TronaldDump (27. August 2019)

Habe ein 29er Capra Al Comp XL Ende April bestellt. Lieferbar ab 05.06.
Nach hin und her mit dem Support war der letzte Stand: Lieferung in KW 35 also diese Woche... 
Wirklich dran glauben tue ich ja nicht..
Sollte ich eurer Meinung nach einen Rabatt fordern?


----------



## baconcookie (27. August 2019)

aber hallo


----------



## 4Stroke (9. September 2019)

So, bestellt ist ein Capra AL Comp lieferbar ab 23.10.
Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen was den Einhalt solcher Termine betrifft?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. September 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> So, bestellt ist ein Capra AL Comp lieferbar ab 23.10.
> Wie sind denn eure Erfahrungen was den Einhalt solcher Termine betrifft?



Tja, (noch) nicht wirklich gut.
Mein Bike sollte "......lieferbar ab 04.09.19" sein.
Auf Anfrage erhielt ich die Aussage, dass es Ende KW 36 (also letzte Woche) montiert und versandt wird.
Bisher aber noch keine Email mit Versendebestätigung erhalten.
Habe noch  mal per Email angefragt, aber bisher noch keine Antwort erhalten.

Hoffe mal noch (im Sinne für den Angeklagten   ), dass es auf Grund der Eurobike zu Verzögerungen kommt, und das ich es noch diese Woche bekomme.


----------



## Ragingcook (9. September 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Tja, (noch) nicht wirklich gut.
> Mein Bike sollte "......lieferbar ab 04.09.19" sein.
> Auf Anfrage erhielt ich die Aussage, dass es Ende KW 36 (also letzte Woche) montiert und versandt wird.
> Bisher aber noch keine Email mit Versendebestätigung erhalten.
> ...




So auch mal hier angemeldet.

Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen. Ich habe am 18.07. mein Campra AL Comp 29 bestellt, mit Versandtermin 04.09.

Auf Nachfrage bei der Überweisung am 05.08. kann der Liefertermin gehalten werden.

Nachfrage am 03.09. ob mein Bike in den nächsten Wochen geliefert wird die Antwort, daß es bis zur KW 42 (entspricht dem 16.10. der bis vor kurzem als Liefertermin angegeben wurde) dauern wird. Dafür Versand, Verpackung und Pedale gratis.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (9. September 2019)

Ragingcook schrieb:


> So auch mal hier angemeldet.
> 
> Ich muss dich leider enttäuschen. Ich habe am 18.07. mein Campra AL Comp 29 bestellt, mit Versandtermin 04.09.
> 
> ...



Na das wäre ja echt doof.
Verdammt.
So macht man sich aber keine Freunde. 
Bei so einer Meldung müsste ich echt überlegen, es wieder abzubestellen.


----------



## TronaldDump (9. September 2019)

Ja das fande ich auch. Bei Bestellung angeblich lieferbar ab Juni und dann bis KW 42 verschoben und nicht einmal das ist ja alles andere als sicher. Habe storniert und mir ein Canyon Torque 7.0 geholt. War nach 3 Tagen da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. September 2019)

Hallo YT-Gemeinde.
Wenn's gut geht, bin ich Ende der Woche hier raus. 
Habe heute die Rechnung samt Versendebestätigung und Trackingnummer erhalten. 

Somit immer noch "fast" im Plan.


----------



## Ragingcook (10. September 2019)

Welches Bike hast du bestellt und wann?

Ich habe ein Capra Al Comp "29 Größe L in Grau bestellt und zwar Mitte Juli ...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (10. September 2019)

Genau das habe ich auch bestellt.
Allerdings erst am 31.07.19


----------



## Ragingcook (10. September 2019)

Hmmm sehr seltsam werd mal bei YT nachfragen wie das sein kann.

Ich hab am 18.07. bestellt und letzte Woche wurde mir gesagt es dauert bis KW 42




Auf Nachfrage soll mein Bike nun auch am 12.09. versendet werden, habe allerdings noch keine Rechnung erhalten.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. September 2019)

Die Rechnung kam bei mir auch erst mit der Versandbestätigung. 

Vielleicht hängt's ja mit dem Zahlungseingang zusammen. 
Ich hatte das Bike damals mit Kreditkarte bezahlt, und daher auch am gleichen Tag schon die Bestätigung des Zahlungseinganges erhalten.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. September 2019)

So YT-Gemeinde.   
Seit heute bin ich dann auch ein "Young Talent". 
Na ja, irgendwie komisch mit 51. 

Mein Capra 29 AL Comp ist heute angekommen. 
Habe auch schon meine persönlichen Änderungen gemacht, und Morgen geht's dann auf die erste Testrunde (hoffe das Wetter spielt mit).


----------



## Janis_DH (13. September 2019)

Sooo, ich sitze jetzt auch im Wartezimmer.
Habe gestern eins von den Capra 29 ltd‘s bestellt,
die waren ja sofort lieferbar.
Habe auch noch gestern die Zahlungsbestätigung bekommen.

Hat jemand von euch evtl. Erfahrungen von letztem Jahr (Capra ltd) und kann mir sagen wie lange es da so gedauert hat bis das Teil da war?
Könnte ja sein das yt die schon verpackt hat und nur noch Rechnung und Versandetikett hinzufügen muss.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. September 2019)

Hattest du denn kein Lieferdatum auf der Bestellbestätigung stehen?


----------



## Janis_DH (13. September 2019)

Habe nur die Bezahlbestätigung bekommen, wahrscheinlich kommt das dann noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. September 2019)

Und wenn du dich auf der HP einloggt, und unter deinen Bestellungen schaust?
Da stand bei mir dann immer das zu erwartende Versanddatum, welche zwar ne knappe Woche überschritten wurde, aber ansonsten passte.


----------



## Agent500 (13. September 2019)

Janis_DH schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch evtl. Erfahrungen von letztem Jahr (Capra ltd) und kann mir sagen wie lange es da so gedauert hat bis das Teil da war?



Müsstest du mal im Capra 2018 Thread schauen, irgendwo bei den Threadseiten von Nov. 2018.
Meine das die innerhalb von 2-3 Wochen ausgeliefert wurden.
Allerdings war YT letztes Jahr irgendwie insgesamt schneller bei den Auslieferungen. 
Hier warten ja einige Monate lang auf ihr AL Comp.


----------



## milzinger (14. September 2019)

Mein sofort lieferbares Bike habe ich letzten Samstag bestellt, am Montag kam die Bestätigung, gleich bezahlt. Soll laut Info am kommenden Montag raus gehen, Tracking habe ist seit Donnerstag. DHL soll auch 3-5 Tage brauchen. Für etwas sofort lieferbares, finde ich knapp 2 Wochen etwas zu lang.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (14. September 2019)

Na ja, ich denke das sollte noch in Ordnung sein.
Auch wenn's "sofort lieferbar" ist, werden die noch eine Endkontrolle vor der Verpackungsabteilung vorgeschaltet haben.
Und dann wird sicherlich der Trackingcode schon im Versand generiert, bevor dann eine Art Sammeltransport mehrere Räder auf einmal abholt.
Wer sich mit Logistik auskennt, der weiß, dass man hier viel Geld sparen, aber auch verlieren kann.

Ach ja, DHL hat bei mir dann nur 2 Tage gebraucht (also ab der Meldung: Im Versandzentrum eingetroffen.)


----------



## Erroll (16. September 2019)

Wir nehmen hier auch mal Platz. Jeffsy 27 CF comp im sale für die Frau geschossen. Überwiesen am letzten Freitag. Aktuell warten wir auf die Zahlungsbestätigung. Bike ist als sofort verfügbar gekennzeichnet. Sowohl online, als auch der Bestellbestätigung.


----------



## daniel_mc_79 (16. September 2019)

Moin Zusammen, nun warte ich auch auf mein erstes YT. Letzte Woche ebenfalls beim Capra LTD in Größe M spontan von der Arbeit aus zugeschlagen (danach hat meine Frau zugeschlagen). Bis jetzt ein Canyon Spectral gefahren (kleinere Sprünge, Drops, Bikerpark), also nun Umstieg von Trailbike 27,5 auf Monster-Enduro 29. Kann jemand aus seinen Erfahrungen berichten wie sich ein Capra 29 in Größe M gibt? Bis jetzt nur einige 29er probe gesessen und mal locker nen Trail runter. Bin selber nur 172 cm Groß und etwas bedenken ob es sich nicht anfühlt als würde ich auf meinem Rennrad den Berg runter heizen (hatte insgeheim gehofft das der LTD Deal vom letzten Jahr mit 27,5 wiederholt wird...seis drum). Zahlungs-/Auftragsbestätigung bereits erhalten also Warten und Däumchen drehen da das Spectral am WE direkt verkauft.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. September 2019)

daniel_mc_79 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen, nun warte ich auch auf mein erstes YT. Letzte Woche ebenfalls beim Capra LTD in Größe M spontan von der Arbeit aus zugeschlagen (danach hat meine Frau zugeschlagen). Bis jetzt ein Canyon Spectral gefahren (kleinere Sprünge, Drops, Bikerpark), also nun Umstieg von Trailbike 27,5 auf Monster-Enduro 29. Kann jemand aus seinen Erfahrungen berichten wie sich ein Capra 29 in Größe M gibt? Bis jetzt nur einige 29er probe gesessen und mal locker nen Trail runter. Bin selber nur 172 cm Groß und etwas bedenken ob es sich nicht anfühlt als würde ich auf meinem Rennrad den Berg runter heizen (hatte insgeheim gehofft das der LTD Deal vom letzten Jahr mit 27,5 wiederholt wird...seis drum). Zahlungs-/Auftragsbestätigung bereits erhalten also Warten und Däumchen drehen da das Spectral am WE direkt verkauft.
> Gruß Daniel



Also wenn du mehr "Bergab-Performance" willst, dann bist du mit dem Capra 100%ig richtig.
Ich fahre ja seit drei Tagen ein Capra 29-AL.
Bin vom 27,5er Enduro gewechselt, und muss sagen, dass das 29er Capra alles in allem deutlich mehr Sicherheit gibt (vor allem bergab!).

Im direkten Vergleich macht es wohl die Kombination aus vielen kleinen Stellschrauben: 29er Laufräder, 6cm mehr Reach, 2cm mehr BB-Drop!

Einziger Wehrmutstropfen sind die wirklich schwer laufenden e*thirteen Reifen.
Aber das ist jetzt erst mal egal, da kämpfe ich mich durch, ist ja im Grunde Verschleißmaterial.
Und so wie der Hinterreifen jetzt schon aussieht, halten die eh nicht lange.


----------



## 4Stroke (16. September 2019)

daniel_mc_79 schrieb:


> Moin Zusammen, nun warte ich auch auf mein erstes YT. Letzte Woche ebenfalls beim Capra LTD in Größe M spontan von der Arbeit aus zugeschlagen (danach hat meine Frau zugeschlagen). Bis jetzt ein Canyon Spectral gefahren (kleinere Sprünge, Drops, Bikerpark), also nun Umstieg von Trailbike 27,5 auf Monster-Enduro 29. Kann jemand aus seinen Erfahrungen berichten wie sich ein Capra 29 in Größe M gibt? Bis jetzt nur einige 29er probe gesessen und mal locker nen Trail runter. Bin selber nur 172 cm Groß und etwas bedenken ob es sich nicht anfühlt als würde ich auf meinem Rennrad den Berg runter heizen (hatte insgeheim gehofft das der LTD Deal vom letzten Jahr mit 27,5 wiederholt wird...seis drum). Zahlungs-/Auftragsbestätigung bereits erhalten also Warten und Däumchen drehen da das Spectral am WE direkt verkauft.
> Gruß Daniel



Ich denke, die Vorteile der großen laufräder sind bekannt. Du wirst es halt etwas aktiver bzw. mit mehr druck fahren müssen. Man gewöhnt sich aber dran. Das 27er ist da gefühlt etwas "gelenkiger". Wir haben auch eins bestellt nur uns bei 175cm Körpergröße meiner Freundin für 27,5" entschieden. Die großen  Räder waren ihr zu wuchtig. Aber das ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## daniel_mc_79 (16. September 2019)

Jou, dank euch beiden für die Einschätzung. Habe mich schon auf "aktiveres fahren" eingestellt. Dann bleibe ich mal gespannt, ist ja im Endeffekt subjektives Empfinden und Geschmackssache...wenn es nicht passt dann werde ich es einfach für 10.000€ im Markt inserieren wie ein Zeitgenosse hier im Forum


----------



## dek (16. September 2019)

Habe mein Capra AL Comp 29 letzte Woche bestellt. Liefertermin sollte der 09.10. sein.

Heute kam dann schon die Rechnung mit Trackingnummer. 

Ging das bei euch auch schon mal so schnell oder hat das nix zu heißen?

Vg Dennis


----------



## Janis_DH (16. September 2019)

Habe heute erfahre, dass mein Capra ltd in xl am 19.9 für den Versand geplant ist.
Mit Glück kommt es noch am Samstag an.
Hatte jemand schonmal Erfahrungen mit dem Fahrradversand von dhl? Wie lange brauchen die?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. September 2019)

Also bei mir hat es von Meldung Trackingnummer (Montagabend) bis Lieferung Bike (Donnerstagmittag) gerade mal 3,5 Tage gedauert.
@DEK :
Das ist sicher außergewöhnlich schnell.


----------



## dek (16. September 2019)

@Dirk Nennen
Eben, das verwundert mich auch ein bischen. Mal sehen wann es dann wirklich kommt. 

Update: Habe gerade per Mail bestätigt bekommen das es morgen an DHL übergeben wird.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (16. September 2019)

Na ja, denke wenn die Trackingnummer da ist, sollte es diese Woche noch bei dir eintreffen.


----------



## Janis_DH (16. September 2019)

Berichte dann bitte, wie lange dhl gebraucht hat.


DEK schrieb:


> @Dirk Nennen
> Eben, das verwundert mich auch ein bischen. Mal sehen wann es dann wirklich kommt.
> 
> Update: Habe gerade per Mail bestätigt bekommen das es morgen an DHL übergeben wird.


----------



## dek (16. September 2019)

Mach ich gerne, Janis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel_mc_79 (17. September 2019)

Soeben habe ich ebenfalls wie @Janis_DH die Rechnung mit Versanddatum 19.09.19 für das Capra LTD erhalten. Schauen wir mal ob es tatsächlich bis WE klappt


----------



## dek (17. September 2019)

Laut DHL soll mein Bike morgen geliefert werden.


----------



## f1ne (17. September 2019)

meins soll laut Rechnung morgen Versand werden Capra 29 Ltd Xl


----------



## Erroll (17. September 2019)

daniel_mc_79 schrieb:


> Soeben habe ich ebenfalls wie @Janis_DH die Rechnung mit Versanddatum 19.09.19 für das Capra LTD erhalten. Schauen wir mal ob es tatsächlich bis WE klappt


+1 
Wenn's klappt ging das echt fix.


----------



## Janis_DH (17. September 2019)

DEK schrieb:


> Laut DHL soll mein Bike morgen geliefert werden.


Wow! 
Wenn das klappt hat dhl also nur 2Tage gebraucht?


----------



## dek (17. September 2019)

Lieber nicht zu früh freuen...


----------



## simon_nox (17. September 2019)

Ich find das so geil hier, monatelang nur Negativberichte weil YT ständig Termine verschiebt und die Käufer hinhält. Und dann wenn die Kacke richtig am dampfen ist weil alle stornieren plötzlich Lieferungen und Lieferzeiten von 2 Tagen. LOL


----------



## thewerner (17. September 2019)

meine bestellung vom 29 ltd in L is noch immer in bearbeitung. ich hoff bei jedem mail das rein kommt dass es von yt is


----------



## dek (17. September 2019)

simon_nox schrieb:


> Ich find das so geil hier, monatelang nur Negativberichte weil YT ständig Termine verschiebt und die Käufer hinhält. Und dann wenn die Kacke richtig am dampfen ist weil alle stornieren plötzlich Lieferungen und Lieferzeiten von 2 Tagen. LOL




Gut möglich das einige von Stornierungen profitiert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (18. September 2019)

Habe heute morgen von DHL gemeldet bekommen das es erst morgen ausgeliefert wird. War wohl zu spät am Verteillager um noch heute morgen auf den Wagen zu kommen. 

Bleibt also bei etwa 3 Tagen Versanddauer.


----------



## thewerner (18. September 2019)

ich hab heute die Rechnung bekommen, da steht versanddatum 23.09. 

ich werd wohl noch bisl warten müssen


----------



## uxmax (18. September 2019)

YT Tues CF Pro vor 2 Wochen bestellt, Zahlung erhalten. Status noch in Bearbeitung.  Kein Problem, die sind zur Zeit beschäftigt, dazu kommt noch die Limited Edition Aktion. Bei der letzten Bestellung vor ein paar Wochen war das Bike bereits ein paar Tage nach Kauf in der Post.
Jede Email könnte eine YT Mail sein


----------



## The-Doctor (19. September 2019)

Capra 29' ltd XL gestern geliefert bekommen!


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. September 2019)

The-Doctor schrieb:


> Capra 29' ltd XL gestern geliefert bekommen!



Na dann mal schnell zusammen bauen.


----------



## The-Doctor (19. September 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na dann mal schnell zusammen bauen.


Ist schon zusammen,, hab vorhin nur des Bild nicht gefunden 

15,4 kg, gewogen mit den billig pedalen die dabei waren sowie ohne tubless

Heute Abend mal nach der Feder schauen ob die überhaupt reicht bei meinen guten 90kg

Brems bzw schaltleitungen sind viel zu lang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. September 2019)

The-Doctor schrieb:


> Ist schon zusammen,, hab vorhin nur des Bild nicht gefunden
> 
> 15,4 kg, gewogen mit den billig pedalen die dabei waren sowie ohne tubless
> 
> ...



Sehr schick.
Da ärgere ich mich ja fast, das ich mein AL-Comp schon bestellt hatte.   
Ja, das mit den Zügen ist bei meinem auch so.
Werde aber nun nicht wegen 10cm alle Leitungen auseinander nehmen.


----------



## Agent500 (19. September 2019)

The-Doctor schrieb:


> Capra 29' ltd XL gestern geliefert bekommen!



Glückwunsch. 



The-Doctor schrieb:


> 15,4 kg, gewogen mit den billig pedalen die dabei waren sowie ohne tubless



Als XL? Das wäre aber ein extrem gutes Gewicht.
Was wiegen denn die billigen Pedale, die YT dazulegt?

Durch den DHX2 (+260g) und mit Hilfe der XTR (-60g) sollte das Ltd rund 200g schwerer sein als das AL Comp.
Hätte also eher so 15,6-15,7Kg ohne Pedale mit Tube in XL vermutet.


----------



## daniel_mc_79 (19. September 2019)

The-Doctor schrieb:


> Ist schon zusammen,, hab vorhin nur des Bild nicht gefunden
> 
> 15,4 kg, gewogen mit den billig pedalen die dabei waren sowie ohne tubless
> 
> ...


Viel wichtiger, welche Nr.?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. September 2019)

Also wie schon mal geschrieben, ist mein AL-Comp 29 in "L", fahrfertig 15,7 kg. 
Das heißt, mit Pedalen (XT) und komplettem GX-Antrieb.
Denke das der GX-Antrieb insgesamt schon schwerer ist, als der ethirteen-Mix.


----------



## uxmax (19. September 2019)

Rechnung und Tracking Nummer kam heute Alle Modifikation Teile  warten schon ganz sehnsüchtig verbaut zu werden


----------



## MarKurte (19. September 2019)

The-Doctor schrieb:


> Ist schon zusammen,, hab vorhin nur des Bild nicht gefunden
> 
> 15,4 kg, gewogen mit den billig pedalen die dabei waren sowie ohne tubless
> 
> ...


Geiler Hobel! Das Gewicht ist wirklich zu gut um wahr zu sein  Mein AL Comp XXL wiegt mit Alu-Pedale, tubeless und ohne die schweren ethirteen Schlappen genau 16kg.


----------



## Agent500 (19. September 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Also wie schon mal geschrieben, ist mein AL-Comp 29 in "L", fahrfertig 15,7 kg.
> Das heißt, mit Pedalen (XT) und komplettem GX-Antrieb.
> Denke das der GX-Antrieb insgesamt schon schwerer ist, als der ethirteen-Mix.



Ja, aber du fährst ja auch tubeless.  
Die 15,4 sollen ja mit Schlauch sein.
Dein GX Umbau müsste, grob aus dem Gedächtnis überschlagen, so um die 80g schwerer sein als dein altes XT/ E13 Gen.2 Setup.


----------



## The-Doctor (19. September 2019)

daniel_mc_79 schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger, welche Nr.?



376


----------



## The-Doctor (19. September 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



mhmhm, dann muss ich mal nach nr anderen Waage schauen. Hab nur so ne alte analoge kofferwaage.


----------



## 4Stroke (19. September 2019)

The-Doctor schrieb:


> Ist schon zusammen,, hab vorhin nur des Bild nicht gefunden
> 
> 15,4 kg, gewogen mit den billig pedalen die dabei waren sowie ohne tubless
> 
> ...



29", stahlfeder, Schläuche, schwere e13 Reifen, mit Pedalen nur 15,4kg!?

Ist das mit ner guten kofferwaage so gewogen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. September 2019)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Ja, aber du fährst ja auch tubeless.
> Die 15,4 sollen ja mit Schlauch sein.
> Dein GX Umbau müsste, grob aus dem Gedächtnis überschlagen, so um die 80g schwerer sein als dein altes XT/ E13 Gen.2 Setup.



Da ich den kompletten Originalantrieb ja noch hier liegen habe, werde ich demnächst mal wiegen, bevor ich den verkaufe.


----------



## The-Doctor (20. September 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> 29", stahlfeder, Schläuche, schwere e13 Reifen, mit Pedalen nur 15,4kg!?
> 
> Ist das mit ner guten kofferwaage so gewogen?



Wie oben schon geschrieben, ich wieg am Weekend nochmals wenn ich ne andre waage hab,da nur mit nr alten waage gewogen


----------



## The-Doctor (20. September 2019)

Weekend
...wollte gerade mal kurz die schaltung einstellen,da ist mir das fette schaltauge aufgefallen. Da zerlegts bestimmt erst die xtr bevors das biegt, Wobei eine sollbiegekerbe ist zumindest mal vorgesehen
Kette so wies aussieht auch zu lange


----------



## Joehigashi80 (20. September 2019)

The-Doctor schrieb:


> Weekend
> ...wollte gerade mal kurz die schaltung einstellen,da ist mir das fette schaltauge aufgefallen. Da zerlegts bestimmt erst die xtr bevors das biegt, Wobei eine sollbiegekerbe ist zumindest mal vorgesehen
> Kette so wies aussieht auch zu lange


Kettenlänge: Ein Bild auf dem größten Gang wäre dafür hilfreich. Sieht auf den ersten Blick nicht zu lang aus.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (20. September 2019)

The-Doctor schrieb:


> Weekend
> ...wollte gerade mal kurz die schaltung einstellen,da ist mir das fette schaltauge aufgefallen. Da zerlegts bestimmt erst die xtr bevors das biegt, Wobei eine sollbiegekerbe ist zumindest mal vorgesehen
> Kette so wies aussieht auch zu lange



Könnte sein, aber nicht wirklich viel.
Ich würd's auch immer vom größten Gang abhängig machen.


----------



## The-Doctor (20. September 2019)

Aufs kleinste ritzel gehts nur drauf,wenn mit schwung von oben kommst


----------



## JudMa (20. September 2019)

Habe gerade mein Capra LTD zusammengebaut.

Größe L bringt ohne Pedale 15,33 kg auf die Waage. Alles noch original.
Feder ist eine 425 x 2.75 verbaut.


----------



## seebsen (21. September 2019)

Ich geselle mich auch mal hier dazu, hab vorhin wohl das letzte Capra 29 AL Comp in grau und XL aus dem Shop bestellt.
Angeblich ab dem 09.10. lieferbar, ich bin gespannt und empfinde Vorfreude pur.


----------



## Erroll (21. September 2019)

Wir sind raus. Gestern geliefert und auch gleich auf-/umgebaut. Waren eben auf der ersten Testrunde. Schönes Rad! Zumindest ist Frauchen sehr angetan. Happy wife, happy life.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (21. September 2019)

t1mber schrieb:


> Ich geselle mich auch mal hier dazu, hab vorhin wohl das letzte Capra 29 AL Comp in grau und XL aus dem Shop bestellt.
> Angeblich ab dem 09.10. lieferbar, ich bin gespannt und empfinde Vorfreude pur.


Glückwunsch. Wirst es nicht bereuen. Der Bock macht richtig Laune


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. September 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Wirst es nicht bereuen. Der Bock macht richtig Laune



Jo, dem kann ich mich zu 100% anschließen.


----------



## seebsen (21. September 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Glückwunsch. Wirst es nicht bereuen. Der Bock macht richtig Laune





Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Jo, dem kann ich mich zu 100% anschließen.



Danke Jungs! Ich war bisher noch auf einem eher Low-End Cross-Country Hardtail unterwegs mit ein paar Modifikationen, jetzt musste mal ein Fully her.
Komme aus Forchheim und hab im Showroom vorbeigeschaut, den sie vor ein paar Monaten fertiggestellt haben. War sofort hin und weg vom Capra, sowohl vom Aussehen wie aber auch von dem sehr robusten/qualitativ hochwertigen Eindruck, den es in natura macht. Die Komponenten hatte ich ja online schon nachgelesen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. September 2019)

t1mber schrieb:


> Danke Jungs! Ich war bisher noch auf einem eher Low-End Cross-Country Hardtail unterwegs mit ein paar Modifikationen, jetzt musste mal ein Fully her.
> Komme aus Forchheim und hab im Showroom vorbeigeschaut, den sie vor ein paar Monaten fertiggestellt haben. War sofort hin und weg vom Capra, sowohl vom Aussehen wie aber auch von dem sehr robusten/qualitativ hochwertigen Eindruck, den es in natura macht. Die Komponenten hatte ich ja online schon nachgelesen.



Ui, dann musst du dich aber sicherlich drauf einstellen, bergauf "entschleunigt" zu sein.   
Also nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn der Uphill deutlich länger braucht. 
Spätestens im Downhill wirst du das Lachen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen.


----------



## seebsen (22. September 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Ui, dann musst du dich aber sicherlich drauf einstellen, bergauf "entschleunigt" zu sein.
> Also nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn der Uphill deutlich länger braucht.
> Spätestens im Downhill wirst du das Lachen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen.



Uphillzeit ist kein Problem, mir ist nur wichtig, dass man es überhaupt aufwärts pedalieren kann und das soll wohl der Fall sein. 
Glaub auch das Fahrgefühl wird eine ganz andere Welt sein!


----------



## Janis_DH (22. September 2019)

Jo Leute, mein Capra ist am Freitag angekommen und ich bin heute damit nach Albstadt  .
Mit dem Bind verabschiede ich mich dann mal.
(Ist ein XL und Nr. 144)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mic88250 (23. September 2019)

Servus aus Vorarlberg,
mein Capra 29 Ltd. kam auch an, gestern morgen dann zusammengebaut und am NM gleich mal 2x ca. 800hm abwerts bewegt 
Was soll ich sagen? Während der ersten Abfahrt erst mal noch etwas an der Gabel Luft abgelassen (fahre jetzt ca. 80 PSI (vorher 85 PSI) bei knapp über 80 kg Fahrgewicht), auch an den (übervollen) Reifen. Dann wurde es langsam... von 26" kommend muss ich mich noch etwas an dei 29"er gewöhnen, aber beim zweiten Run war es schon viel besser  
Mein Trek Slash von 2012 (mit 2015er 180mm Fox 36 Talas) hat zwar faktisch etwas mehr Federweg (vorne), aber das Capra fühlt sich viel mehr nach DH an, sehr "smooth" das Fahrwerk!  Gefällt mir schon mal sehr gut.


----------



## seebsen (23. September 2019)

Hab heute die Auftragsbestätigung per Mail erhalten, werde morgen direkt das Geld überweisen (Zahlungsmethode Vorkasse). Geplanter Übergabezeitpunkt in den Versand wie zuvor auch der 9. Oktober, bin ja mal gespannt.


----------



## daniel_mc_79 (23. September 2019)

So heute auch endlich mein Capra LTD 29 in M 035/400 erhalten und aufgebaut. Die Freude wurde dabei direkt etwas gedämpft. Hatte jemand hier ähnliche Auffälligkeiten „out-of-the-box“?:

-Schraube Renthal Vorbau stark verbogen
-Reifen vorne/hinten verformt, hinten schleift an Hinterbau (neu aufziehen? Wird ohnehin auf tubeless umgebaut)
-FOX36 Gabel macht stark saugendes/pumpendes Geräusch, kannte ich so nicht bei meinen alten bikes (zu wenig Öl?)

Gruß Daniel


----------



## Dirk Nennen (23. September 2019)

daniel_mc_79 schrieb:


> So heute auch endlich mein Capra LTD 29 in M 035/400 erhalten und aufgebaut. Die Freude wurde dabei direkt etwas gedämpft. Hatte jemand hier ähnliche Auffälligkeiten „out-of-the-box“?:
> 
> -Schraube Renthal Vorbau stark verbogen
> -Reifen vorne/hinten verformt, hinten schleift an Hinterbau (neu aufziehen? Wird ohnehin auf tubeless umgebaut)
> ...



Hab zwar (nur) ein AL-Comp, aber dennoch:
Also Schrauben hatte ich keine krumm.
Mein Hinterreifen e*thirteen LG EN, hatte auch reichlich Schlag. Hat zwar nicht geschliffen, musste ihn aber trotzdem noch mal lose machen und etwas grade ziehen. 
Jetzt ist es verträglich. 
Die 36er FOX Grip2 macht, wenn sie gut eingestellt ist, immer ein entsprechendes Geräusch, gerade bei schnelleren Lastwechsel.


----------



## Joehigashi80 (23. September 2019)

daniel_mc_79 schrieb:


> So heute auch endlich mein Capra LTD 29 in M 035/400 erhalten und aufgebaut. Die Freude wurde dabei direkt etwas gedämpft. Hatte jemand hier ähnliche Auffälligkeiten „out-of-the-box“?:
> 
> -Schraube Renthal Vorbau stark verbogen
> -Reifen vorne/hinten verformt, hinten schleift an Hinterbau (neu aufziehen? Wird ohnehin auf tubeless umgebaut)
> ...


Das Geräusch der Fox 36 Grip2 gehört so, wenn sie  das nicht machen würde, darfst dir Sorgen machen.


----------



## uxmax (23. September 2019)

heute geliefert, nächste woche unboxing, leider krank. servus


----------



## seebsen (26. September 2019)

Janis_DH schrieb:


> Jo Leute, mein Capra ist am Freitag angekommen und ich bin heute damit nach Albstadt  .
> Mit dem Bind verabschiede ich mich dann mal.
> (Ist ein XL und Nr. 144)
> Anhang anzeigen 913282


Wie groß bist du denn, wenn man fragen darf?
Grüße


----------



## Janis_DH (26. September 2019)

t1mber schrieb:


> Wie groß bist du denn, wenn man fragen darf?
> Grüße


Ich bin 1,80m groß, bevorzuge halt ein langes Bike und somit scheint XL perfekt zu sein.


----------



## Janis_DH (26. September 2019)

Wenn hier jemand eine 425er Feder (oder niedriger) gegen meine 475er vom yt Capra ltd tauschen will, einfach bei mir per PM melden  .


----------



## seebsen (26. September 2019)

Janis_DH schrieb:


> Ich bin 1,80m groß, bevorzuge halt ein langes Bike und somit scheint XL perfekt zu sein.


Ah oke, danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seebsen (26. September 2019)

Bestellstatus ist nun "komplett abgeschlossen" auf der YT Page und ich sehe dort schon eine DHL Trackingnnummer. Vor 9. Oktober sollte sich da aber eigentlich nichts tun.


----------



## Agent500 (27. September 2019)

@mic88250 @Janis_DH 
Habt ihr das Bike mal gewogen?


----------



## seebsen (27. September 2019)

Das Paket mit meinem YT Capra soll bereits am Montag ankommen, obwohl vermerkt war, dass es nicht vor 9. Oktober lieferbar sein soll. Mega überrascht und happy!


----------



## seebsen (28. September 2019)

t1mber schrieb:


> Das Paket mit meinem YT Capra soll bereits am Montag ankommen, obwohl vermerkt war, dass es nicht vor 9. Oktober lieferbar sein soll. Mega überrascht und happy!
> Anhang anzeigen 915272


Das Paket kam bereits heute an, in dem Sinne verabschiede ich mich von hier. Unglaublich fix! An alle viel Erfolg mit der Lieferung und have fun mit euren Bikes!


----------



## MichiO (30. September 2019)

Hat jemand von euch das Bike storniert als das Bike noch in Bearbeitung (wartend) war?


----------



## _mat (30. September 2019)

kann mir jemand sagen, wann erfahrungsgemäß die 2020er Bikes kommen? Die Versender halten sich da noch ein wenig zurück.


----------



## MarKurte (1. Oktober 2019)

_mat schrieb:


> kann mir jemand sagen, wann erfahrungsgemäß die 2020er Bikes kommen? Die Versender halten sich da noch ein wenig zurück.


Vermutlich so im Februar.


----------



## 4Stroke (6. Oktober 2019)

Bei unserer Bestellung vor ein paar Wochen stand Lieferbar ab dem 23.10.

Bekommt man eigentlich ab dem Datum Bescheid wenn die Lieferung sich verzögert?
Ansonsten könnte man ja noch davon ausgehen das es Ende Oktober kommt.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. Oktober 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Bei unserer Bestellung vor ein paar Wochen stand Lieferbar ab dem 23.10.
> 
> Bekommt man eigentlich ab dem Datum Bescheid wenn die Lieferung sich verzögert?
> Ansonsten könnte man ja noch davon ausgehen das es Ende Oktober kommt.



Also ich würde selber aktiv sein.
Das heißt:
Ich habe eine Woche vor dem geplanten Termin einfach mal höflich nachgefragt (per Email), und in der Antwort wurde mir der Liefertermin dann grob bestätigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (10. Oktober 2019)

Servus zusammen, habe nun mein viertes YT bestellt.
Ein Jeffsy Pro Race aus dem Angebot, auf Nachfrage wann mein Rad verschickt wird, habe ich gestern die Info bekommen, das in dieser Woche auf Grund von einer Inventur nichts verschickt wird.
Erst nächste Woche wieder, ich bin gespannt!


----------



## fubbelz (10. Oktober 2019)

KLO-3xPPP-I schrieb:


> Servus zusammen, habe nun mein viertes YT bestellt.
> Ein Jeffsy Pro Race aus dem Angebot, auf Nachfrage wann mein Rad verschickt wird, habe ich gestern die Info bekommen, das in dieser Woche auf Grund von einer Inventur nichts verschickt wird.
> Erst nächste Woche wieder, ich bin gespannt!



Na toll... Ich warte ebenfalls auf Versandbenachrichtigung meines Pro Race was bei Bestellung vor 3 Wochen ab 09.10. lieferbar sein soll... Schade, dass man darüber nicht informiert wird, wenn sich der Versand verzögern könnte.


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (10. Oktober 2019)

fubbelz schrieb:


> Na toll... Ich warte ebenfalls auf Versandbenachrichtigung meines Pro Race was bei Bestellung vor 3 Wochen ab 09.10. lieferbar sein soll... Schade, dass man darüber nicht informiert wird, wenn sich der Versand verzögern könnte.



Genau das habe ich mir auch gedacht....


----------



## Woldi88 (13. Oktober 2019)

Moin,

gestern war mal kurz ein 27,5"er Capra AL Comp in Ember Orange verfügbar.
Als " Lieferbar ab " war statt dem 23.10 der 16.10 angegeben   .

Denkt ihr YT wird früher versenden ?
Bei mir steht nämlich leider immer noch der 23.10 in der Bestellhistorie.....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Oktober 2019)

Woldi88 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gestern war mal kurz ein 27,5"er Capra AL Comp in Ember Orange verfügbar.
> Als " Lieferbar ab " war statt dem 23.10 der 16.10 angegeben   .
> ...



Glaube ich nicht.
Das wäre ja schon in 3 Tagen.
Dann müssten die ja direkt Morgen versenden.  
Würd's dir aber dennoch wünschen.


----------



## 4Stroke (13. Oktober 2019)

Woldi88 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> gestern war mal kurz ein 27,5"er Capra AL Comp in Ember Orange verfügbar.
> Als " Lieferbar ab " war statt dem 23.10 der 16.10 angegeben   .
> ...



Wobei das sicher auch nicht heißt das es am 23.10. Dhl übergeben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woldi88 (13. Oktober 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Wobei das sicher auch nicht heißt das es am 23.10. Dhl übergeben wird.


 Ne, heisst nur das es irgendwann ab 23.10 versendet wird.


----------



## fubbelz (15. Oktober 2019)

Hat noch jemand zufällig ein YT Bike bestellt, was ab dem 09.10. lieferbar sein sollte und schon eine Versandbenachrichtung bekommen? Ich warte vergebens...


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (15. Oktober 2019)

fubbelz schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand zufällig ein YT Bike bestellt, was ab dem 09.10. lieferbar sein sollte und schon eine Versandbenachrichtung bekommen? Ich warte vergebens...


habe gerade auf erneute Nachfrage die Info bekommen, dass mein Rad am Freitag an DHL übergeben wird ?
Noch ne Woche warten ?
Es war schon am 04.09. versandbereit...


----------



## fubbelz (15. Oktober 2019)

genau die info habe ich auch gerade bekommen... Wenn es dann auch noch so wird wie bei meinem capra letztes Jahr... Da hat das Bike dann eine ganze Woche bei DHL in irgendeinem Lager rumgestanden. Ich hoffe nur das YT ihr Pläne was den Service angeht schnell umsetzt. In dem Interview was letztens auf mtb news zu lesen war, haben sie ja bzgl. dessen große Töne gespuckt. Wenn die Bikes nicht so verdammt geil wären, wäre ich glaube ich schon längst auf eine andere Marke umgestiegen...


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Oktober 2019)

fubbelz schrieb:


> genau die info habe ich auch gerade bekommen... Wenn es dann auch noch so wird wie bei meinem capra letztes Jahr... Da hat das Bike dann eine ganze Woche bei DHL in irgendeinem Lager rumgestanden. Ich hoffe nur das YT ihr Pläne was den Service angeht schnell umsetzt. In dem Interview was letztens auf mtb news zu lesen war, haben sie ja bzgl. dessen große Töne gespuckt. Wenn die Bikes nicht so verdammt geil wären, wäre ich glaube ich schon längst auf eine andere Marke umgestiegen...



Was genau planen sie denn umzusetzen?


----------



## fubbelz (15. Oktober 2019)

Hier der Link zum Interview: https://www.mtb-news.de/news/yt-industries-interview/

Hier einige Auszüge (Zitate):

*Kennt ihr die Sorgen, die heute jemanden abhalten mögen, bei euch ein Fahrrad zu bestellen?*

_"Stefan: Ja. Eine Sorge ist beispielsweise, dass manchmal Fahrräder nicht verfügbar sind. Da haben Kunden das Gefühl, dass sie von uns kein Produkt bekommen – obwohl wir grundsätzlich lieferfähig sind. Das ist keine tolle Erfahrung: Wenn man sich emotional für ein Produkt entscheidet, es empfohlen bekommt … dann möchte ich es mir kaufen und bekomme es nicht!"_

*Was macht denn den Kunden am Ende zufrieden, über das Produkt an sich hinaus?
*
_"Stefan: Ein Mountainbike online bei uns zu kaufen, soll ein Sorglos-Produkt sein. Ein geiles Mountainbike und der absolute Service."_

Und hier ein paar nichtssagende Worte zur Verbesserung des Services:

*Wie beantwortet ihr generell die Service-Frage: Wer ist der Ansprechpartner für den, der heute gern zum Händler geht? Wie stellt ihr euch das dann vor, dass jemand, der bisher deshalb zum Händler geht, bei euch online kauft?*
_
"Markus: Wir bieten bereits einen umfassenden Service und wir arbeiten stetig daran, es zu verbessern und weiter auszubauen. Wir sind dabei, ein neues Servicekonzept zu entwickeln, das wir nicht verraten wollen – aber wir haben uns intensiv Gedanken gemacht. Da wird was kommen, was den direkten Vertriebsweg und *den Service-Gedanken global gesehen revolutionieren wird.*"

*Wie lange müssen wir darauf noch warten?*

"Markus: Zwei bis drei Jahre. Aber dann wird es eine signifikante Änderung auf dem Markt geben."_


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (19. Oktober 2019)

fubbelz schrieb:


> Na toll... Ich warte ebenfalls auf Versandbenachrichtigung meines Pro Race was bei Bestellung vor 3 Wochen ab 09.10. lieferbar sein soll... Schade, dass man darüber nicht informiert wird, wenn sich der Versand verzögern könnte.


Gibt es bei dir Neuigkeiten?
Habe die DHL Nummer bekommen, allerdings wurde die Sendung bislang nicht versendet.
Mal wieder eine Verarschung von YT.


----------



## fubbelz (19. Oktober 2019)

KLO-3xPPP-I schrieb:


> Gibt es bei dir Neuigkeiten?
> Habe die DHL Nummer bekommen, allerdings wurde die Sendung bislang nicht versendet.
> Mal wieder eine Verarschung von YT.



Bei mir das gleiche. Beim Sendungsstatus: „Sendung wurde elektronisch übermittelt, der voraussichtliche Zustelltermin kann nicht angezeigt werden“ - Bei YT heißt „an DHL übergeben“ den DHL Aufkleber drauf machen und warten bis DHL das Paket abholt. Wird sich wohl vor Montag nicht ändern der Status...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. Oktober 2019)

fubbelz schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche. Beim Sendungsstatus: „Sendung wurde elektronisch übermittelt, der voraussichtliche Zustelltermin kann nicht angezeigt werden“ - Bei YT heißt „an DHL übergeben“ den DHL Aufkleber drauf machen und warten bis DHL das Paket abholt. Wird sich wohl vor Montag nicht ändern der Status...


Das war bei mir ähnlich. 
Wer sich mit Logistik auskennt, der weiß, dass es quasi normal ist. 
Die werden ja nicht mit jedem Fahrradkarton zur Post rennen, sondern quasi einen Sammeltransport organisieren.


----------



## fubbelz (19. Oktober 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Das war bei mir ähnlich.
> Wer sich mit Logistik auskennt, der weiß, dass es quasi normal ist.
> Die werden ja nicht mit jedem Fahrradkarton zur Post rennen, sondern quasi einen Sammeltransport organisieren.



So ist es. Aber es ist schon verwirrend, wenn man dem Kunden sagt es wird „übergeben“. Klingt halt wie „wird versendet“. DHL hat übrigens 2 Wochen Zeit Sperrgut zu transportieren. So war es ja auch damals bei meinem Capra. Also abwarten und Tee trinken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (19. Oktober 2019)

Mir ist klar, das da die Pakete in größeren Mengen abgeholt werden. Obwohl es auch mit Service zu tun hätte, jeden Tag zu versenden.
Das Problem ist, ich habe diese Woche dreimal mit denen geschrieben, uns es wurde jedesmal behauptet, dass das Paket am Freitag ÜBERGEBEN wird und der Auftrag ein paar Tage vorher geschrieben wird! Das war einfach gelogen!
Es ist das vierte Rad für mich und jedesmal wurden die Pakete erst Mittwoch dort abgeholt. Ich rechne mit dem schlimmsten. 
am Montag werde ich denen auf jeden Fall wieder auf den Nerv gehen.


----------



## fubbelz (19. Oktober 2019)

KLO-3xPPP-I schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, das da die Pakete in größeren Mengen abgeholt werden. Obwohl es auch mit Service zu tun hätte, jeden Tag zu versenden.
> Das Problem ist, ich habe diese Woche dreimal mit denen geschrieben, uns es wurde jedesmal behauptet, dass das Paket am Freitag ÜBERGEBEN wird und der Auftrag ein paar Tage vorher geschrieben wird! Das war einfach gelogen!
> Es ist das vierte Rad für mich und jedesmal wurden die Pakete erst Mittwoch dort abgeholt. Ich rechne mit dem schlimmsten.
> am Montag werde ich denen auf jeden Fall wieder auf den Nerv gehen.



Verstehe das total und mich stört es auch, dass da teilweise auch nur viel „BlaBla“ gemacht wird. Aber die sind halt kein Amazon sondern immer noch ein relativ „kleines mittelständisches“ Unternehmen. Es dauert solange es dauert ?


----------



## Tidi (19. Oktober 2019)

KLO-3xPPP-I schrieb:


> Gibt es bei dir Neuigkeiten?
> Habe die DHL Nummer bekommen, allerdings wurde die Sendung bislang nicht versendet.
> Mal wieder eine Verarschung von YT.


Wo wurdest du denn noch verarscht? Wenn du bei vier Bikes SO miese Erfahrungen gemacht hast, dass du dich hier jetzt so sehr ausbrechen musst, warum dann nicht so konsequent und da nicht mehr kaufen?
Sorry, aber hier wird zur Zeit über den Service n Eimer Kot ausgekippt, wo die Hälfte der Dinge eher belanglos sind.


----------



## fubbelz (21. Oktober 2019)

KLO-3xPPP-I schrieb:


> Mir ist klar, das da die Pakete in größeren Mengen abgeholt werden. Obwohl es auch mit Service zu tun hätte, jeden Tag zu versenden.
> Das Problem ist, ich habe diese Woche dreimal mit denen geschrieben, uns es wurde jedesmal behauptet, dass das Paket am Freitag ÜBERGEBEN wird und der Auftrag ein paar Tage vorher geschrieben wird! Das war einfach gelogen!
> Es ist das vierte Rad für mich und jedesmal wurden die Pakete erst Mittwoch dort abgeholt. Ich rechne mit dem schlimmsten.
> am Montag werde ich denen auf jeden Fall wieder auf den Nerv gehen.



Wie sieht es bei dir aus? Laut DHL App, soll mein Jeffsy morgen zugestellt werden... Wer es glaubt wird seelig.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. Oktober 2019)

fubbelz schrieb:


> Wie sieht es bei dir aus? Laut DHL App, soll mein Jeffsy morgen zugestellt werden... Wer es glaubt wird seelig.



Also bei mir waren die DHL-Leute absolut pünktlich da.


----------



## fubbelz (21. Oktober 2019)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Also bei mir waren die DHL-Leute absolut pünktlich da.



Das wäre natürlich en Traum. Bei meinem Capra stand damals auch der Liefertag aber dann änderte sich auf einmal nichts mehr...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. Oktober 2019)

fubbelz schrieb:


> Das wäre natürlich en Traum. Bei meinem Capra stand damals auch der Liefertag aber dann änderte sich auf einmal nichts mehr...



Oh, dann drücke ich dir mal die Daumen.


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (22. Oktober 2019)

Steht bei mir auch...
Ich denke aber eher nicht. Natürlich lasse ich mich gerne positiv überraschen.


----------



## fubbelz (22. Oktober 2019)

KLO-3xPPP-I schrieb:


> Steht bei mir auch...
> Ich denke aber eher nicht. Natürlich lasse ich mich gerne positiv überraschen.



Status hat sich bei mir nicht geändert... Paket immer noch in Nohra, Zustellung angeblich immer noch heute. DHL ist ein Saftladen :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (22. Oktober 2019)

Morgen am 23.10. Ist Liefertermin für das Capra Al Comp.
Bin mal gespannt ob wir was hören.
Noch jemand das Datum?


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (22. Oktober 2019)

Mein Rad ist eben in „meiner Region“ angekommen. Lieferung soll wohl morgen erfolgen. 
es ist auf jedenfall Bewegung in der Sache.
We will see...


----------



## fubbelz (22. Oktober 2019)

KLO-3xPPP-I schrieb:


> Mein Rad ist eben in „meiner Region“ angekommen. Lieferung soll wohl morgen erfolgen.
> es ist auf jedenfall Bewegung in der Sache.
> We will see...



Same here. Ich bleibe gespannt.


----------



## Woldi88 (22. Oktober 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Morgen am 23.10. Ist Liefertermin für das Capra Al Comp.
> Bin mal gespannt ob wir was hören.
> Noch jemand das Datum?



Hab heute Mittag schon die Rechnung und die Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen, obwohl der Versand erst ab Morgen erfolgen soll.
Bisher läuft alles positiv !


----------



## 4Stroke (23. Oktober 2019)

Wisst ihr ob man das Paket bei Annahme durch einen dritten oder Karte zahlen lassen kann, wenn der eigentliche Empfänger nicht anwesend ist?
(In dem Falle wurde per Nachname bestellt)


----------



## Woldi88 (23. Oktober 2019)

Du musst der Person soweit ich weiss eine Nachnahme Vollmacht erteilen.
Dann sollte es keine Probleme geben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (23. Oktober 2019)

Laut tracking Nummer soll der Versand am 24.10. erfolgen, bin ja mal gespannt .


----------



## Woldi88 (24. Oktober 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Laut tracking Nummer soll der Versand am 24.10. erfolgen, bin ja mal gespannt .



Wie erkennst du anhand der Trackingnummer das Versand Datum ?


----------



## fubbelz (24. Oktober 2019)

KLO-3xPPP-I schrieb:


> Mein Rad ist eben in „meiner Region“ angekommen. Lieferung soll wohl morgen erfolgen.
> es ist auf jedenfall Bewegung in der Sache.
> We will see...



Mein letzter Status hat sich noch nicht geändert. Seit zwei tagen nun. Wie sieht es bei dir aus?


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Oktober 2019)

Woldi88 schrieb:


> Wie erkennst du anhand der Trackingnummer das Versand Datum ?



Sorry hab mich vertan.
Sendung wurde elektronisch angekündigt am 22.10. 
Ich denke mal die werden die Räder bei sich abholen lassen, das wird wohl nicht täglich der Fall sein. Vielleicht auch erst nächste Woche...


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (24. Oktober 2019)

fubbelz schrieb:


> Mein letzter Status hat sich noch nicht geändert. Seit zwei tagen nun. Wie sieht es bei dir aus?


Gerade eben die Info bekommen, dass es ins Fahrzeug geladen wurde und heute angeliefert wird!


----------



## fubbelz (24. Oktober 2019)

KLO-3xPPP-I schrieb:


> Gerade eben die Info bekommen, dass es ins Fahrzeug geladen wurde und heute angeliefert wird!



Wow du hast es gut... Im Hagener DHL Zentrum scheint sich wohl keiner dafür verantwortlich zu fühlen. Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Esel


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Oktober 2019)

Zustellung wohl morgen am Freitag.


----------



## KLO-3xPPP-I (24. Oktober 2019)

fubbelz schrieb:


> Wow du hast es gut... Im Hagener DHL Zentrum scheint sich wohl keiner dafür verantwortlich zu fühlen. Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Esel


Meins war bis heute morgen auch im Verteilzentrum Hagen!
Dann kann es bei dir auch nicht mehr lange dauern... bestimmt morgen.


----------



## fubbelz (25. Oktober 2019)

Der Wahnsinn geht weiter: Seit gestern Abend habe folgenden Sendungsstatus:






Ich könnte kotzen... Die DHL Hotline kann auch keine weiteren Informationen geben. Was passiert da nur? 
Fakt ist, dass ich zu diesem Zeitpunkt Zuhause war und kein DHL Bote da war. Ich habe auch keine Benachrichtigung im Briefkasten gehabt. "Zieland / Zielgebiet" sind nach meinen Erfahrungen nur bei Auslandssendungen der Fall...


----------



## MarKurte (25. Oktober 2019)

fubbelz schrieb:


> Der Wahnsinn geht weiter: Seit gestern Abend habe folgenden Sendungsstatus:
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 928412
> 
> ...


Geht bestimmt zurück nach Taiwan  Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass der Hobel heute kommt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fubbelz (25. Oktober 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Geht bestimmt zurück nach Taiwan  Drücke Dir die Daumen, dass der Hobel heute kommt!



Ich bin langsam echt verzweifelt. Es kann doch nicht so schwer sein, so ein Paket ganz normal zuzustellen. YT sollte sich unbedingt einen neuen Versandpartner suchen!


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Oktober 2019)

Bei uns läuft alles nach Plan. Sogar der Zustelltag ließ sich bei DHL ganz einfach anpassen . Schnell sind sie auch in den meisten Fällen.


----------



## Woldi88 (25. Oktober 2019)

Kann mich ebenfalls nicht  beschweren, Paket wurde Mittwoch versandt und wird  bereits heute zugestellt.


----------



## fubbelz (25. Oktober 2019)

Laut YT Support ist mein Paket irrtümlich von Hagen nach England verschifft worden und jetzt wieder auf dem Weg nach Deutschland. Entweder geht es dann zu mir oder zurück zu YT. Da kann man eigentlich nur noch drüber lachen...


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Oktober 2019)

-


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. Oktober 2019)

fubbelz schrieb:


> Laut YT Support ist mein Paket irrtümlich von Hagen nach England verschifft worden und jetzt wieder auf dem Weg nach Deutschland. Entweder geht es dann zu mir oder zurück zu YT. Da kann man eigentlich nur noch drüber lachen...



Da wird aber die Schuld nicht unbedingt bei YT liegen.
Schon mal drauf geachtet, welche "Fachleute" denn bei Logistikern arbeiten?   
Ich arbeite im Handel, und kann dir sagen, dass solche total bescheuerten Sachen schon irgendwie normal sind.
Leider.


----------



## 4Stroke (26. Oktober 2019)

*Status am Sa, 26.10.2019 08:53 Uhr:*
Leider ist eine Zustellung der Sendung nicht möglich, da sie nicht unseren Versandbedingungen entspricht. Die Sendung wird an den Absender zurückgeschickt.


Was ist da schief gelaufen?


----------



## Woldi88 (26. Oktober 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> *Status am Sa, 26.10.2019 08:53 Uhr:*
> Leider ist eine Zustellung der Sendung nicht möglich, da sie nicht unseren Versandbedingungen entspricht. Die Sendung wird an den Absender zurückgeschickt.
> 
> 
> Was ist da schief gelaufen?



Wirklich Komisch !
Mein Rad wurde gestern zugestellt und ist bereits Fahrbereit aufgebaut.
Verarbeitungstechnisch ist auch alles Einwandfrei soweit ich das Beurteilen kann.


----------



## 4Stroke (26. Oktober 2019)

Es war gar kein DHL Fahrzeug da...jetzt geht die Sendung zurück. 

Eben bei dhl angerufen, die meinten es geht jetzt zurück da könne man nichts machen. Es entspräche nicht den versandbedingungen. Mehr wisse man nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (26. Oktober 2019)

Woldi88 schrieb:


> Wirklich Komisch !
> Mein Rad wurde gestern zugestellt und ist bereits Fahrbereit aufgebaut.
> Verarbeitungstechnisch ist auch alles Einwandfrei soweit ich das Beurteilen kann.



Hattest du es mal an der Waage fahrfertig?


----------



## Woldi88 (26. Oktober 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Hattest du es mal an der Waage fahrfertig?



Ja, waren 15,78 KG bei Rahmengrösse XL (gemessen mit einer Durchschnittlichen Kofferwaage)


----------



## Woldi88 (27. Oktober 2019)

Woldi88 schrieb:


> Ja, waren 15,78 KG bei Rahmengrösse XL (gemessen mit einer Durchschnittlichen Kofferwaage)



Allerdings schon mit Stamp 7 Pedalen


----------



## andy_ (27. Oktober 2019)

Woldi88 schrieb:


> Ja, waren 15,78 KG bei Rahmengrösse XL (gemessen mit einer Durchschnittlichen Kofferwaage)



bei einer durchschnittlichen Kofferwaage kannst du die zweite Dezimalstelle weglassen...   ;-)


----------



## fubbelz (28. Oktober 2019)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Es war gar kein DHL Fahrzeug da...jetzt geht die Sendung zurück.
> 
> Eben bei dhl angerufen, die meinten es geht jetzt zurück da könne man nichts machen. Es entspräche nicht den versandbedingungen. Mehr wisse man nicht.



wende dich mal direkt an YT. Ich bekomme laut deren Aussage jetzt zumindest die Versandkosten erstattet. Vielleicht klappt es ja bei dir auch. DHL ist echt furchtbar, was Radversand angeht. 

Mir wurde sogar vorgegschlagen, dass ich das Bike selbst abholen kann, wenn es aus England zurück ist und wieder zu YT geht. Das werde ich dann auch auf jeden Fall machen.


----------



## 4Stroke (28. Oktober 2019)

fubbelz schrieb:


> wende dich mal direkt an YT. Ich bekomme laut deren Aussage jetzt zumindest die Versandkosten erstattet. Vielleicht klappt es ja bei dir auch. DHL ist echt furchtbar, was Radversand angeht.
> 
> Mir wurde sogar vorgegschlagen, dass ich das Bike selbst abholen kann, wenn es aus England zurück ist und wieder zu YT geht. Das werde ich dann auch auf jeden Fall machen.



Werde da gleich anrufen. 
Ich würde echt mal gerne wissen was da schief gelaufen ist, schließlich ist das Bike schon im zielgebiet gelandet und wurde schlussendlich nicht ins zustellfahrzeug geladen. Warum...

Selbstabholung ist zu weit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (28. Oktober 2019)

Update:
Mir wurde schnell und sehr freundlich weitergeholfen bezugnehmend auf den sendungsstatus. Muss jetzt zwar noch etwas warten, aber Kommunikation etc. Top.


----------



## BorderKTX (28. Oktober 2019)

Hi Leute 
Setze mich gerne zu Euch!

Decoy CF Pro XL am 23.10.19 per bestellt und mit PayPal bezahlt. Auf der AB kein Versanddatum, Nachfrage (heute 8.00) ergab dass ein Teil fehle, dieses aber diese Woche eintrifft und das Bike wohl nächste Wochein die Schweiz versandt wird.

Hoffentlich gehts flott 
Cheers


----------



## Dirk Nennen (28. Oktober 2019)

Ein Kumpel wartet auch auf sein Capra 29 AL, mit der Aussage, dass ein Teil fehlt.
Soll wohl auch diese Woche kommen.

Scheinen bei YT wohl auf ne größere Lieferung zu warten.


----------



## BorderKTX (28. Oktober 2019)

Kann vorkommen, ist die Kehrseite der Just-in-time Philosophie.
Lässig wäre natürlich entsprechende Info! „Sofort verfügbar“ bedeutet für mich entweder vormontiert schlummernd oder auf Zusammenbau wartend


----------



## 4Stroke (29. Oktober 2019)

fubbelz schrieb:


> wende dich mal direkt an YT. Ich bekomme laut deren Aussage jetzt zumindest die Versandkosten erstattet. Vielleicht klappt es ja bei dir auch. DHL ist echt furchtbar, was Radversand angeht.
> 
> Mir wurde sogar vorgegschlagen, dass ich das Bike selbst abholen kann, wenn es aus England zurück ist und wieder zu YT geht. Das werde ich dann auch auf jeden Fall machen.



Update: bike ist wieder bei yt....ging einfach seitens dhl zurück ohne das ein zustellversuch unternommen wurde.


----------



## baconcookie (29. Oktober 2019)

Woldi88 schrieb:


> Ja, waren 15,78 KG bei Rahmengrösse XL (gemessen mit einer Durchschnittlichen Kofferwaage)


schmeiß mal die Schläuche raus, haste direkt fast n halbes kg weniger


----------



## Agent500 (30. Oktober 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> schmeiß mal die Schläuche raus, haste direkt fast n halbes kg weniger



Und Dichtmilch wiegt nix? ?
Im 27,5er sind 200g Schläuche -> sind also je nach Füllmenge nur 200-280g drin.


----------



## MarKurte (30. Oktober 2019)

baconcookie schrieb:


> schmeiß mal die Schläuche raus, haste direkt fast n halbes kg weniger


Und wenn man die Reifen schon mal abbaut, kann man die Mäntel auch gleich noch wechseln.


----------



## BorderKTX (31. Oktober 2019)

Habe soeben die Bestätigung für den Zoll erhalten, sollte am 6.11. passieren  Abholung bei der Spedi ist auch organisiert


----------



## 4Stroke (31. Oktober 2019)

...und raus, Lieferung erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flip_4 (2. Dezember 2019)

Mal eine blöde Frage wenn man mit Vorkasse bestellt hat:
Laut FAQ bekommt man 2-3 Tage nach der Bestellung die Auftragsbestätigung mit der Kontoverbindung.
Die Bestellbestätigung (direkt nach der Bestellung) ist dabei nicht gemeint? Da in dieser unten auch eine Kontoverbindung angegeben ist.


----------



## Woldi88 (2. Dezember 2019)

1. Tag bestellt, an selbigen kam die Bestellbestätigung und am darauf  folgenden Tag die Auftragsbestätigung.


----------



## sand0kan (3. Dezember 2019)

Mein '16 jeffsy pro race 29 und '18 capra pro race bekommen einen neuen Kumpel Decoy Pro Race. Bin gespannt!


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. Dezember 2019)

Moin! 
_platznehm_ Was ist denn die übliche Wartezeit, ohne Umwege über England oder irgendwelche Naturkatastrophen? 
Habe gestern ein Jeffsy 27 CF Pro bestellt...


----------



## Dirk Nennen (3. Dezember 2019)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Moin!
> _platznehm_ Was ist denn die übliche Wartezeit, ohne Umwege über England oder irgendwelche Naturkatastrophen?
> Habe gestern ein Jeffsy 27 CF Pro bestellt...



Kommt drauf an.   
Was für ein "lieferbar ab ....." Datum hattest du denn bei Bestellung?
Bei mir hat es, bis auf 5 Tage Verspätung gepasst. 
Ein Kumpel wartet immer noch, und wird's dann wohl genau 2 Monate später bekommen.


----------



## dek (3. Dezember 2019)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Moin!
> _platznehm_ Was ist denn die übliche Wartezeit, ohne Umwege über England oder irgendwelche Naturkatastrophen?
> Habe gestern ein Jeffsy 27 CF Pro bestellt...




Bei " Sofort Lieferbar" kann es 1,5 Wochen dauern oder auch 2. Je nachdem wie gut das Sperrgut weg kommt.


----------



## Big Lutz (3. Dezember 2019)

Habe gestern bestellt, aber bis jetzt noch keine Bestellbestätigung oder Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Ist das normal?


----------



## Waldschleicher (3. Dezember 2019)

Gestern Abend bestellt und bezahlt, heute früh war die BEstellbestätigung da, kurz danach Statusänderung auf "bezahlt". 

"Sofort verfügbar" steht jetzt noch da. Bei 3000 statt 3900 fürs Schneewittchen konnte ich nicht mehr widerstehen.


----------



## sand0kan (4. Dezember 2019)

Big Lutz schrieb:


> Habe gestern bestellt, aber bis jetzt noch keine Bestellbestätigung oder Auftragsbestätigung bekommen. Ist das normal?


Meistens dauert es ein Tag. Hatte Freitag bestellt und bezahlt. Montag bestatigung, Dienstag bezahlt und DHL track und Trace. Jetzt warten bis DHL das Rad abholt dort.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Big Lutz (4. Dezember 2019)

Heute Nachmittag kam die Auftragsbestätigung, habe dann gleich überwiesen. Mal sehen wann das Bike eintrifft.


----------



## HenkP85 (5. Dezember 2019)

sand0kan schrieb:


> Meistens dauert es ein Tag. Hatte Freitag bestellt und bezahlt. Montag bestatigung, Dienstag bezahlt und DHL track und Trace. Jetzt warten bis DHL das Rad abholt dort.


Exakt so auch bei mir. Die Sachen stehen seit Dienstag 15:10 abholbereit bei YT rum. Da die Post/DHL aktuell streikt und durch das Blackfriday Wochenende das Aufkommen auch noch recht gigantisch ist, haben wir wohl jetzt ein Problem.
Ich überlege aktuell ob ich es nicht selbst abhole. Hat das von euch schon mal jemand gemacht?


----------



## HenkP85 (5. Dezember 2019)

Big Lutz schrieb:


> Heute Nachmittag kam die Auftragsbestätigung, habe dann gleich überwiesen. Mal sehen wann das Bike eintrifft.


Es gibt noch einen Statuswechsel auf "bezahlt", vorher machen die im Versandlager keinen Finger krumm. Das ist aber eh ziemlich egal, da aktuell die Post streikt. Vom Status "bezahlt" hat es bei mir dann noch mal einen Tag gedauert. Nicht erschrecken, der nächste Status ist "Komplett abgeschlossen", die Trackingnummern findest du dann in den Details unten links.


----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Dezember 2019)

Mal anders herum- wenn das Rad wirklich nicht passt und man retournieren muss, darf ich das selbst bezahlen laut HP? Hat das schon wer gemacht?


----------



## HenkP85 (5. Dezember 2019)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Mal anders herum- wenn das Rad wirklich nicht passt und man retournieren muss, darf ich das selbst bezahlen laut HP? Hat das schon wer gemacht?


Wüsste ich ebenfalls gerne. Um zu schauen obs passt müsste man es ja aufbauen und streng genommen muss YT es ab diesem Zeitpunkt glaube ich nicht mehr zurück nehmen. War (und ist) eine meiner größten Sorgen.


----------



## HenkP85 (5. Dezember 2019)

Kleines Update für Interessierte bzgl. DHL
Nachdem meine Sendung von Dienstag bis Heute kein Statusupdate hatte, geht jetzt einiges (verwirrendes) vor sich. Das Decoy muss wahrscheinlich auf Grund seines Gewichts gesplittet werden. In meinem Fall kam noch die Trinkflasche dazu, also 3 Shipments.

1. 0,2kg - Trinkflasche: Diese meldet sich jetzt das erste mal aus dem DHL Paketzentrum Nohra
2. 4,6kg - Akku + Ladegerät (Schätze ich): Hier kommt ein Scan soeben aus Bielefeld
3. 29,9kg - Bike: Auch in Bielefeld

Wenn ich davon ausgehe, dass alles zusammen bei YT abgeholt wurde, sind die Transportwege schon lustig. Der direkte Weg in Richtung Köln wäre über Frankfurt und da diese Stadt auf Grund des Flughafens eh ein Spot ist an dem kein einziger Logistiker vorbei kommt, wundern mich diese Ausflüge nach Bielefeld und Nohra doch einigermaßen.

Wenn ihr wissen wollt, welches Shipment wo ist (bei Splits) empfehle ich die Sendungsverfolgung über https://www.logistics.dhl/de-de/home/tracking/tracking-parcel.html da ihr hier unter den Details auch das Gewicht sehen könnt.

Kann natürlich sein, dass DHL die Sendungen nach Größe und Gewicht unterschiedlich behandelt, was die Paketzentren angeht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldschleicher (5. Dezember 2019)

HenkP85 schrieb:


> Um zu schauen obs passt müsste man es ja aufbauen und streng genommen muss YT es ab diesem Zeitpunkt glaube ich nicht mehr zurück nehmen. War (und ist) eine meiner größten Sorgen.



Nee, aufbauen und eine Runde über trockene Straße rollern, so das nichts dreckig wird, darfst du natürlich. Interessant ist dann lediglich, was die Rücksendung kostet.


----------



## Pozo (6. Dezember 2019)

Da gab es aber auch schon Fälle hier im Forum wo dies zu einem Abzug von ca 150€ geführt haben. Liegt wohl im Ermessen des jeweiligen Empfängers.


----------



## Waldschleicher (6. Dezember 2019)

Da hätte ich gern das Rad gesehen. Ist doch gesetzlich klar geregelt...


----------



## HenkP85 (7. Dezember 2019)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Da hätte ich gern das Rad gesehen. Ist doch gesetzlich klar geregelt...


Genau...gesetzlich gesehen ist YT nicht verpflichtet es zurück zu nehmen, wenn du es ausgepackt hast. Es ist gängiger Irrglaube vieler Menschen, weil es zum guten Ton gehört und die meisten sowas zurück nehmen. Sie können es dann ja auch nicht mehr als Neuware verkaufen. 150€ hören sich fair an, wenn man bedenkt dass es geprüft und korrekt neu verpackt werden muss. Und für geilen Aftersales Service ist YT nun wirklich nicht bekannt.


----------



## Waldschleicher (7. Dezember 2019)

YT: "Du hast im Falle eines Widerrufs Wertersatz für einen *Wertverlust* *zu leisten*, der auf einen *Umgang mit der Ware zurückzuführen ist, der zur Prüfung der Beschaffenheit, der Eigenschaften und der Funktionsweise der Waren nicht notwendig war*. Dies ist *insbesondere dann der Fall, wenn die Ware nicht auf der Straße*, sondern auf Trails in Bikeparks, im Wald oder auf ähnlichen Strecken verwendet wurde. "

Ich bin kein Anwalt, aber für mich ist das klar umschrieben.


----------



## HenkP85 (8. Dezember 2019)

Aber das ist ja kein Gesetz! Das ist ne freiwillige Gewährleistung von YT und mit dem Wort „insbesondere“ auch komplett schwammig definiert.
Es ist zur Prüfung der Ware z.B. auch nicht nötig das Rad aufzubauen. Du bestellst L und bekommst L....fertig. Beim Decoy kann man natürlich noch argumentieren, dass eine Prüfung des Motors z.B. das Aufbauen notwendig macht, aber dein Reklamationsgrund ist ja dann falsche Größe.
Wenn du es aufbaust, fährst und feststellst, es ist zu klein, ist das dein Pech. Dann sagen die dir, dafür haben sie den Roling Circus. Oder sie sind einfach sehr kulant, und tauschen es dir.
Wir drehen uns im Kreis so lang nicht ein YT Besitzer der das mal gemacht hat seine Erfahrung teilt.


----------



## MarKurte (8. Dezember 2019)

HenkP85 schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja kein Gesetz! Das ist ne freiwillige Gewährleistung von YT und mit dem Wort „insbesondere“ auch komplett schwammig definiert.
> Es ist zur Prüfung der Ware z.B. auch nicht nötig das Rad aufzubauen. Du bestellst L und bekommst L....fertig. Beim Decoy kann man natürlich noch argumentieren, dass eine Prüfung des Motors z.B. das Aufbauen notwendig macht, aber dein Reklamationsgrund ist ja dann falsche Größe.
> Wenn du es aufbaust, fährst und feststellst, es ist zu klein, ist das dein Pech. Dann sagen die dir, dafür haben sie den Roling Circus. Oder sie sind einfach sehr kulant, und tauschen es dir.
> Wir drehen uns im Kreis so lang nicht ein YT Besitzer der das mal gemacht hat seine Erfahrung teilt.


Also für mich klingt es schon so, dass man das Bike auf der Straße testen darf und es, ohne einen Wertverlust zahlen zu müssen, zurückgeben darf. Alles andere empfinde ich auch als Unfug, solange das Bike dabei keinen Schaden nimmt. Und unter "*Prüfung der Beschaffenheit, der Eigenschaften und der Funktionsweise der Ware" *gehört selbstverständlich auch das Aufbauen und Proberollen auf der Straße. Wie sonst soll man beispielsweise das Fahrwerk oder den Antrieb testen.
Funktioniert schließlich auch bei sämtlichen anderen Produkten, die man online (oder auch im Einzelhandel) kaufen kann. Da wird die Ware auch geprüft und neu verpackt. Zudem verkauft yt die zurückgeschickten Bikes doch ziemlich sicher als Neuware. Einmal drüber wischen, neue Reifen aufziehen und Abfahrt.


----------



## MarKurte (8. Dezember 2019)

Sorry, doppelpost


----------



## andy_ (8. Dezember 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Aufbauen und Proberollen auf der Straße. Wie sonst soll man beispielsweise das Fahrwerk oder den Antrieb testen.



Sorry - aber wie testet man das Fahrwerk eines Mountainbikes auf der Strasse ?



MarKurte schrieb:


> Zudem verkauft yt die zurückgeschickten Bikes doch ziemlich sicher als Neuware. Einmal drüber wischen, neue Reifen aufziehen und Abfahrt.



und nochmals sorry - aber ist YT-Arbeitszeit gratis ? Drüberwischen und neue Reifen aufziehen ist nicht in 3 Minuten gemacht...
oder arbeitet hier irgendjemand (Selbstständige mal ausgeklammert) ohne Bezahlung ? Wohl kaum...

Alles haben wollen und nicht bezahlen wollen - so geht das einfach nicht...

so - und nun kann man auf mich einprügeln...   ;-)


----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. Dezember 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Sorry - aber wie testet man das Fahrwerk eines Mountainbikes auf der Strasse ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voll richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarKurte (8. Dezember 2019)

andy_ schrieb:


> Sorry - aber wie testet man das Fahrwerk eines Mountainbikes auf der Strasse ?
> 
> und nochmals sorry - aber ist YT-Arbeitszeit gratis ? Drüberwischen und neue Reifen aufziehen ist nicht in 3 Minuten gemacht...
> oder arbeitet hier irgendjemand (Selbstständige mal ausgeklammert) ohne Bezahlung ? Wohl kaum...
> ...



Die Frage lautet eher "wie testet man das Fahrwerk wenn das Fahrrad gar nicht nicht aufgebaut wird?". 
Nein, die Arbeitszeit ist nicht gratis, aber wie ich schon sagte: Es funktioniert auch bei sämtlichen anderen Produkten und Firmen. Das gehört nun mal dazu. Und mit der von Waldschleicher geposteten Aussage, sollte es auch kostenfrei sein.


----------



## andy_ (8. Dezember 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Die Frage lautet eher "wie testet man das Fahrwerk wenn das Fahrrad gar nicht nicht aufgebaut wird?".
> Nein, die Arbeitszeit ist nicht gratis, aber wie ich schon sagte: Es funktioniert auch bei sämtlichen anderen Produkten und Firmen. Das gehört nun mal dazu. Und mit der von Waldschleicher geposteten Aussage, sollte es auch kostenfrei sein.



Na dann vermute ich mal, dass "andere" ihre speziellen Aufwände mit den Kunden, irgendwo in den Preis von allen Bikes einrechnen...
und vielleicht will YT das, in Hinblick auf andere Kunden, nicht machen... (das ist eine Vermutung)

das sind aber alles nur Vermutungen... und ja - YT (und auch andere Firmen) könnten ihre Vorgehensweisen klar verständlich auf den Web-Sites schreiben...
aber ich vermute mal, dass auch YT schon Erfahrungen mit bissigen Anwälten von Kunden gemacht hat... da schreibt man dann lieber nichts, das gegen einen verwendet werden kann...


----------



## HenkP85 (8. Dezember 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Die Frage lautet eher


Aber deine Frage war doch gar nicht „Was ist wenn etwas defekt ist?“ sondern „Was wenn das Rad von der Größe nicht passt?“
Ich häng hier mal ein Foto an wie das aussieht wenn das kommt, dann bekommst du eine Idee wie viel Aufwand es ist, wenn du das auspackst, aufbaust, fährst, abbaust und zurück sendest. Jemand bei YT muss sich das ansehen (jedes Bauteil) und ggf. reinigen. Danach wieder überall Kabelbinder dran machen. Den Karton wechseln, denn nach 2 mal versenden ist der eh rund.

Das alles geht dann zu Lasten von YT und das müssen sie nicht kostenlos machen. Mehr sage ich nicht. OB sie es trotzdem machen ist mir nicht bekannt.

Noch als Tipp, wenn man den Sattel hoch machen will, muss man unterm Akku erst mal die Schraube lösen und sich so etwas Zug verschaffen, sonst zieht man den Remote lock auf. Da der Akku montiert war, und ich den eigentlich gar nicht raus nehmen wollte, hab ich ziemlich lang gebraucht für diese Erkenntnis.


----------



## MarKurte (9. Dezember 2019)

HenkP85 schrieb:


> Aber deine Frage war doch gar nicht „Was ist wenn etwas defekt ist?“ sondern „Was wenn das Rad von der Größe nicht passt?“
> Ich häng hier mal ein Foto an wie das aussieht wenn das kommt, dann bekommst du eine Idee wie viel Aufwand es ist, wenn du das auspackst, aufbaust, fährst, abbaust und zurück sendest. Jemand bei YT muss sich das ansehen (jedes Bauteil) und ggf. reinigen. Danach wieder überall Kabelbinder dran machen. Den Karton wechseln, denn nach 2 mal versenden ist der eh rund.
> 
> Das alles geht dann zu Lasten von YT und das müssen sie nicht kostenlos machen. Mehr sage ich nicht. OB sie es trotzdem machen ist mir nicht bekannt.
> ...


Ich habe mir lediglich die Frage gestellt, wieso das Zurücksenden etwas kostet, obwohl sie auf ihrer Homepage schreiben, dass es auf der Straße getestet werden darf.
Danke, ich weiß, wie YT ihre Bikes verpacken, hab ja selbst eins.


----------



## HenkP85 (10. Dezember 2019)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Ich habe mir lediglich die Frage gestellt, wieso das Zurücksenden etwas kostet, obwohl sie auf ihrer Homepage schreiben, dass es auf der Straße getestet werden darf.


Ich muss zugeben, als Antwort hast nix als Klugscheisser Kommentare bekommen von Leuten die absolut noch nie ein YT zurück geschickt haben. Sorry, hab mich da vielleicht ein bisschen weit rein gesteigert


----------



## sand0kan (10. Dezember 2019)

Also vorigen Dienstag wurde meine Bestellung bei DHL angemeldet. Heute kommt das Accu und Thirstmaster in 2 verschiedene Pakkete. Das Rad steht noch immer im exportcenter grrrrrr


----------



## Waldschleicher (10. Dezember 2019)

Ob MTB, Damenrad oder Kaffeetasse- spielt rechtlich keine Geige. Es gilt das Widerrufsrecht, welches ich in diesem Fall von der YT HP zitiert habe. Zur Funktionsprüfung ist logischerweise der Aufbau und eine kleine Probefahrt (auf der Straße) nötig.
Ist dieses Forum seitens YT betreut?


----------



## HenkP85 (10. Dezember 2019)

Waldschleicher schrieb:


> Ist dieses Forum seitens YT betreut?


Leider nein.


----------



## Waldschleicher (10. Dezember 2019)

Schade, steht eigentlich so in der Rubrik. Aber was solls, großes ÄTSCH, meins ist heute angekommen und ich denke nicht, das ich es wieder hergebe. 
Bestellablauf und Lieferung (7 Tage insgesamt) waren in meinem Fall einwandfrei. Die DHL Maus hat sich sichtlich grefreut das ich direkt zu ihrem Transporter gesprintet bin um das Paket auszuladen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Dezember 2019)

Hallo Zusammen.
Mal ne Frage in die Runde:

Hat hier jemand ein Capra 29er AL Comp in Grey und Größe M, nach dem 23.09.19 bestellt, und schon geliefert bekommen?

Hintergrund:
Mein Kumpel hat genau dieses Bike bestellt, mit dem ursprünglichen Lieferdatum Ende Oktober, dann verlegt auf KW50 und nun hat er ne Info bekommen, dass es erst in KW 5 geliefert werden soll. ?

So gut wie ich mein neues Capra finde, so beschissen ist aber der Service.


----------



## biker-88 (24. Dezember 2019)

Nachdem ich im September mein Capra 27 base bestellt hab, ist es pünktlich zu Weihnachten gekommen. Zu den Liefertermin Verschiebungen hab ich nur auf Anfrage Infos bekommen. Als kleiner Trostpreis wurden 40 euro abgezogen. Bin dann auch mal runter von der Wartebank ab aufs Bike


----------



## Sid211985 (25. Dezember 2019)

Hi
Bin jetzt auch am überlegen mir ein Tues zu kaufen, nur welche größe ist bei 187cm zu empfehlen? 
Mal stehe ich auf was verspieltes aber auch mal auf was schnelles


Lg


----------



## Donnerbolzen (8. Januar 2020)

Ich habe am 08.01.2020 ein Jeffsy Pro 29 in "L" (Ghostship Green) bestellt.
Am 09.01.2020 wurde die Tracking Nummer übermittelt.
Bin gespannt wie lange DHL braucht ?


----------



## Kotzekatze (12. Januar 2020)

Ich habe am Mittwoch die Rechnung und den DHL-Link erhalten.
Bisher ist da noch gar nix passiert, was ich echt schwach finde:
Mi, 08.01.2020 17:00 -- Die Sendung wurde elektronisch angekündigt. Sobald die Sendung von uns bearbeitet wurde, erhalten Sie weitere Informationen.

Für mich liest sich das so, als ob das Paket noch gar nicht bei DHL abgegeben wurde ...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (12. Januar 2020)

Kotzekatze schrieb:


> Ich habe am Mittwoch die Rechnung und den DHL-Link erhalten.
> Bisher ist da noch gar nix passiert, was ich echt schwach finde:
> Mi, 08.01.2020 17:00 -- Die Sendung wurde elektronisch angekündigt. Sobald die Sendung von uns bearbeitet wurde, erhalten Sie weitere Informationen.
> 
> Für mich liest sich das so, als ob das Paket noch gar nicht bei DHL abgegeben wurde ...



Wie bei mir!
Welches Bike hast du bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kotzekatze (12. Januar 2020)

Jeffsy CF Comp 27


----------



## Kotzekatze (13. Januar 2020)

Muss man nicht verstehen...morgen soll das Teil kommen ?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (13. Januar 2020)

Anhang anzeigen 964091
Mal schauen, bei wem die Zustellung schneller von statten geht ?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (13. Januar 2020)

Doppel Post?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. Januar 2020)

Und weg bin ich ?


----------



## Kotzekatze (14. Januar 2020)

Unverschämt-meins würde verschoben


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. Januar 2020)

Kotzekatze schrieb:


> Unverschämt-meins würde verschoben


Das geht ja gar nicht ?


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. Januar 2020)

Fertig aufgebaut ?


----------



## Kotzekatze (14. Januar 2020)

Schickes Teil - viel Spaß


----------



## Kotzekatze (14. Januar 2020)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Das geht ja gar nicht ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. Januar 2020)

Kotzekatze schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 964680


Umso schöner ist es, wenn es ankommt ?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (15. Januar 2020)

HenkP85 schrieb:


> Aber das ist ja kein Gesetz!





HenkP85 schrieb:


> Das alles geht dann zu Lasten von YT und das müssen sie nicht kostenlos machen.



Doch. Müssen sie.

https://www.verbraucherzentrale.de/...eht-und-wie-sie-einen-widerruf-erklaeren-5117

*"Wertersatz: *Haben Sie die Ware beschädigt oder hat diese auf andere Weise an Wert verloren, kann der Händler Wertersatz verlangen, wenn er Sie vor Vertragsschluss rechtskonform über Ihr Widerrufsrecht informiert hat. Dies gilt aber nicht, wenn der Wertverlust auf einen Umgang mit der Ware zurückzuführen ist, der zur Prüfung der Beschaffenheit, Eigenschaften und Funktionsweise der Ware notwendig war. Das heißt, Sie dürfen die Ware auspacken und testen. Dazu gehört gegebenenfalls auch das Aufbauen zerlegt gelieferter Möbel, ohne dass dies zu einer Wertersatzpflicht oder gar zum Wegfall des Widerrufsrechts führt."


----------



## Kotzekatze (16. Januar 2020)

Endlich


----------



## Donnerbolzen (16. Januar 2020)

Kotzekatze schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 965828
> 
> Endlich


Wo bleiben die Bilder vom Aufbau ??


----------



## _mat (16. Januar 2020)

Ich warte auf ein Capra Base 27,5"


----------



## Kotzekatze (17. Januar 2020)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> Wo bleiben die Bilder vom Aufbau ??



Hab erst Sonntag oder Montag Zeit dazu ??


----------



## Donnerbolzen (17. Januar 2020)

Kotzekatze schrieb:


> Hab erst Sonntag oder Montag Zeit dazu ??


???
So lange könnte ich nicht warten.
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau ?


----------



## Kotzekatze (20. Januar 2020)

Läuft ?


----------



## talisman (20. Januar 2020)

Kotzekatze schrieb:


> Läuft ?



Hast schon die Sommerreifen drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlorianGs (21. Januar 2020)

Soo ich schließ mich auch mal der Gruppe an 
Hab sehnsüchtig jedem Tag im Outlet nach dem 2019er Capra Al Comp geschaut weil ich die 20er Bikes nicht soo spitze find. Siehe da, heute ein Capra 29er in Ember Orange in meiner Größe. Super  bin Hyped.


----------



## Kotzekatze (22. Januar 2020)

talisman schrieb:


> Hast schon die Sommerreifen drauf?



Immer ?


----------



## MarKurte (22. Januar 2020)

FlorianGisel schrieb:


> Soo ich schließ mich auch mal der Gruppe an
> Hab sehnsüchtig jedem Tag im Outlet nach dem 2019er Capra Al Comp geschaut weil ich die 20er Bikes nicht soo spitze find. Siehe da, heute ein Capra 29er in Ember Orange in meiner Größe. Super  bin Hyped.


Alles richtig gemacht. Preis/Leistung das beste YT Bike der letzten Jahre. Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel  
Es ist sogar noch ein xxl für 2500 Euro zu haben, falls jemand sucht


----------



## FlorianGs (22. Januar 2020)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Alles richtig gemacht. Preis/Leistung das beste YT Bike der letzten Jahre. Viel Spaß mit dem Hobel


Jo bin super Happy, Dankeschön


----------



## trackspeed80 (23. Januar 2020)

Servus

Ich warte nun mit.

Habe mir als Ergänzung zu meinem treuen Swoop 175 9.0 ein 2019er Jeffsy AL Base 27 im Sale bestellt.

Freue mich sehr auf das Bike.

Grüße


----------



## Enduro_Berti (24. Januar 2020)

Moin,

Ich warte seit gestern auch auf ein 2019 Capra AL Base 29.
Es sei auf Lager... mal sehen wie lange das dauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Desmoquattro (28. Januar 2020)

Servus, 

Ich habe heute ein 2019er Jeffsy Pro Race 27 bestellt. 

Bin mal gespannt von was für Wartezeiten ich so berichten kann! 

Grüße


----------



## Enduro_Berti (29. Januar 2020)

DHL Status: Sendungsdaten erhalten seit Freitag 24.01.2020 – 16:00 Uhr

Das ist schwach ... dauert das immer so lange bei YT?


----------



## FlorianGs (29. Januar 2020)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> DHL Status: Sendungsdaten erhalten seit Freitag 24.01.2020 – 16:00 Uhr
> 
> Das ist schwach ... dauert das immer so lange bei YT?


Ich hab letzten Dienstag bestellt und bei mir steht immernoch "in Bearbeitung". Hab angerufen und das Bike soll diese Woche an DHL übergeben werden.
LG Flo


----------



## Enduro_Berti (29. Januar 2020)

Bei mir steht da seit Freitag "komplett abgeschlossen" und trotzdem wurde es – offensichtlich – noch nicht verschickt. 

Mein Giant MTB von MEGA Bikes kam damals innerhalb von 3 Tagen (was schon extrem ist).


----------



## trackspeed80 (29. Januar 2020)

Ich bin dann amoi raus

Meines wurde heute in der Postfiliale abgegeben


----------



## Enduro_Berti (29. Januar 2020)

Viel Spaß!

Ich hab am gleichen Tag bestellt


----------



## bartRising (29. Januar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir letzte Woche ein 2020 Capra CF Comp über Jobrad bestellt. Gestern wurde das Bike von Jobrad freigeben und vor kurzem hat sich der Status bei YT geändert... die Sendungsdaten wurde an DHL übermittelt.  Bin gespannt wie lange es jetzt dauern wird, werde auf jeden Fall berichten sobald das Bike da ist... kann es nicht abwarten ?


----------



## Spalthammer (29. Januar 2020)

bartRising schrieb:


> ..werde auf jeden Fall berichten sobald das Bike da ist...


Denk an die Bilder


----------



## TaunusMTB78 (29. Januar 2020)

Ich habe auch letzten Dienstag bestellt und am Donnerstag wurde es von YT verschickt.


----------



## bartRising (30. Januar 2020)

TaunusMTB78 schrieb:


> Ich habe auch letzten Dienstag bestellt und am Donnerstag wurde es von YT verschickt.


? wann ist es angekommen? Oder wartest du immer noch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaunusMTB78 (30. Januar 2020)

Der Karton mit dem Zubehör ist am Samstag gekommen und das Bike am Montag.


----------



## Enduro_Berti (30. Januar 2020)

Karton ist da ... 
Von Bestellung bis Anlieferung genau 7 Tage, ist ok.


----------



## FlorianGs (30. Januar 2020)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Karton ist da ...
> Von Bestellung bis Anlieferung genau 7 Tage, ist ok.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 971951


Ich hab auch Dienstag bestellt und es hat sich nach wie vor nichts geändert, immernoch "in Bearbeitung". Vl liegt's daran, dass es ausm Outlet ist...naja Mal abwarten


----------



## Enduro_Berti (30. Januar 2020)

Meins war auch aus dem Outlet. 
Daran liegt es glaube ich nicht.


----------



## Desmoquattro (30. Januar 2020)

FlorianGisel schrieb:


> Ich hab auch Dienstag bestellt und es hat sich nach wie vor nichts geändert, immernoch "in Bearbeitung". Vl liegt's daran, dass es ausm Outlet ist...naja Mal abwarten


Meins habe ich auch am Montag im Outlet bestellt und es ist schon fertig bearbeitet.
Scheint an was anderem zu liegen.


----------



## FlorianGs (30. Januar 2020)

Desmoquattro schrieb:


> Meins habe ich auch am Montag im Outlet bestellt und es ist schon fertig bearbeitet.
> Scheint an was anderem zu liegen.


Okay gut zu wissen, vl ruf ich nochmal an..


----------



## Enduro_Berti (30. Januar 2020)

Hab ich auch gemacht... immer schön auf den Sack gehen. 
So ist das wenn man Spielzeug für Jungs & Mädels verkauft


----------



## FlorianGs (30. Januar 2020)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gemacht... immer schön auf den Sack gehen.
> So ist das wenn man Spielzeug für Jungs & Mädels verkauft


Haha ja


----------



## TaunusMTB78 (30. Januar 2020)

Enduro_Berti schrieb:


> Meins war auch aus dem Outlet.
> Daran liegt es glaube ich nicht.


Meins war auch aus dem Outlet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FlorianGs (30. Januar 2020)

Geil, Verzögerung von 2-3 Wochen...edel


----------



## Desmoquattro (30. Januar 2020)

FlorianGisel schrieb:


> Geil, Verzögerung von 2-3 Wochen...edel


Oh man...wegen fehlender Teile?!


----------



## FlorianGs (30. Januar 2020)

Desmoquattro schrieb:


> Oh man...wegen fehlender Teile?!


Keine Ahnung hat er nicht gesagt...macht aber irgendwie kein Sinn oder? Ist doch von 2019
Finds nur mies, dass ich schon zwei mal angerufen habe und beide gesagt haben, dass es die Woche rausgeht


----------



## Desmoquattro (30. Januar 2020)

FlorianGisel schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung hat er nicht gesagt...macht aber irgendwie kein Sinn oder? Ist doch von 2019


Nicht wirklich ?


----------



## Desmoquattro (31. Januar 2020)

Das ging doch fix =)


----------



## FlorianGs (31. Januar 2020)

Desmoquattro schrieb:


> Das ging doch fix =)


Edel ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bartRising (1. Februar 2020)

Desmoquattro schrieb:


> Das ging doch fix =)


Seit gestern der gleiche Status bei mir, auch Lieferdatum. Aber bis jetzt hat sich nichts verändert also vermute ich mal dass meins bei DHL liegengeblieben ist ?‍♂ Wie schaut es bei dir aus?


----------



## Desmoquattro (1. Februar 2020)

bartRising schrieb:


> Seit gestern der gleiche Status bei mir, auch Lieferdatum. Aber bis jetzt hat sich nichts verändert also vermute ich mal dass meins bei DHL liegengeblieben ist ?‍♂️ Wie schaut es bei dir aus?


Ist gerade in der Zulieferung. Warte nur noch drauf, dass es klingelt ?


----------



## Desmoquattro (1. Februar 2020)

?


----------



## FlorianGs (1. Februar 2020)

Kann irgendwer was über den YT Postman sagen? Im Vergleich zum alten E13 vielleicht.
Hab YT mal gefragt ob sie mir den Postman anstatt dem E13 einbauen können da das Rad ja Verspätung hat.
Ich geh denen grad richtig auf den Sack glaub ich


----------



## dawitt (4. Februar 2020)

Hallo
Noch jemand hier der ein decoy cf pro aus dem Outlet bestellt hat und noch wartet?
21.01 bestellt und bis jetzt nur Zahlungseingang erhalten. Für "sofort lieferbar" lange Zeit ?


----------



## FlorianGs (4. Februar 2020)

dawitt schrieb:


> Hallo
> Noch jemand hier der ein decoy cf pro aus dem Outlet bestellt hat und noch wartet?
> 21.01 bestellt und bis jetzt nur Zahlungseingang erhalten. Für "sofort lieferbar" lange Zeit ?


Selber Tag bestellt drei Mal angerufen. Ham mir beim dritten mal gesagt das das Bike 2-3 Wochen Verzögerung hat....bei mir n Capra
Ich ruf jz nochmal an und nerv die einfach, hab langsam keine Lust mehr...
Lg


----------



## dawitt (4. Februar 2020)

Hab auch gestern angerufen. Keine gescheite Information bekommen: "wird bald versendet".?


----------



## FlorianGs (4. Februar 2020)

Hab gerade angerufen. Er hat gesagt sie warten auf Zulieferteile und können des Rad noch nicht montieren... Wenns ganz blöd läuft kanns mehrere Monate dauern..Ich weiß gerade nicht ob ich lachen oder heulen soll


----------



## Dirk Nennen (4. Februar 2020)

Ist echt ein Krampf im Moment.
Mein Kumpel, dem ich das Bike (AL-Comp) empfohlen habe, wartet nun auch schon 4 Monate, und immer noch keine Aussage zum Liefertermin.
  
Glaube, wenn ich so lange hätte warten müssen, wäre ich bereits vom Kauf zurück getreten, und hätte mir was anderes geholt.


----------



## Bartosch_Bee (5. Februar 2020)

Hey,
Bin neu hier - Grüße an alle! 
Nach langem hin und her... habe entschlossen von eMTB auf MTB umstiegen!  

Ich hab mein Tues Al 2019 am 30.01 bestellt. Laut Bestellungstatus: Das Paket wurde 03.02 bei DHL angemeldet. Also ich hoffe das Bike kommt noch diese Woche.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T386 (5. Februar 2020)

Servus Mitnand,

hab mein Capra Al Base 2019 am 21.01 bestellt und am 25.01 kam die Bestätigung fürn Geldeingang.
Auf Nachfrage wurde der Status gestern geändert und das Bike auch bei bei DHL angemeldet. Übergeben werden soll es am 06.02 also wirds wsl nächste Woche endlich ankommen 

Bei dem Winter kann es nicht schnell genug kommen, obwohl es etz endlich mal der Schnee da ist!

LG ausm Ländle


----------



## Bartosch_Bee (6. Februar 2020)

Paket ist da!

30.01 bestellt - 06.02. geliefert. Ich finds es nicht schlecht.
Na ja, die Postbotin war nicht so begeistert wie ich.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (6. Februar 2020)

Na das ging ja mal fix.   
Top.

Wenn ich da an meinen Kumpel denke, der seit 4 Monaten auf sein Capra wartet.


----------



## Matzke06 (7. Februar 2020)

Servus,
am 30.01. ein Capra Cf pro aus dem Outlet bestellt. Nachdems erst statt Richtung München in den Norden ging, wurde die Sendung nun kurz vorm Ziel "fehlgeleitet". Mal schauen wo es als nächstes hinwandert. Vg an alle Wartenden!


----------



## Matzke06 (8. Februar 2020)

``


Matzke06 schrieb:


> Servus,
> am 30.01. ein Capra Cf pro aus dem Outlet bestellt. Nachdems erst statt Richtung München in den Norden ging, wurde die Sendung nun kurz vorm Ziel "fehlgeleitet". Mal schauen wo es als nächstes hinwandert. Vg an alle Wartenden!
> Anhang anzeigen 976023


Heute angekommen, also 9 Tage ab Bestellung.


----------



## FlorianGs (8. Februar 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na das ging ja mal fix.
> Top.
> 
> Wenn ich da an meinen Kumpel denke, der seit 4 Monaten auf sein Capra wartet.


Wahrscheinlich fehlen wie bei mir Rahmenteile die YT nicht zugeliefert werden...


----------



## T386 (11. Februar 2020)

Nun endlich auch da!
21 Tage nach der Bestellung bzw. 17 Tage nach dem Geldeingang.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. Februar 2020)

Na dann viel Spaß damit.   
Was hattest du denn bestellt?


----------



## FlorianGs (11. Februar 2020)

T386 schrieb:


> Servus Mitnand,
> 
> hab mein Capra Al Base 2019 am 21.01 bestellt und am 25.01 kam die Bestätigung fürn Geldeingang.
> Auf Nachfrage wurde der Status gestern geändert und das Bike auch bei bei DHL angemeldet. Übergeben werden soll es am 06.02 also wirds wsl nächste Woche endlich ankommen
> ...


'


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T386 (11. Februar 2020)

Siehe oben, Capra Al Base 2019


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. Februar 2020)

Muss meine Aussage von letztem Donnerstag korrigieren.   

Mein Kumpel hat vor zwei Wochen seine Bestellung geändert, vom 2019er AL-Comp zum 2020er AL-Comp, und siehe da, das Bike ist heute angekommen. 
Bin mal gespannt, wie unterschiedlich die Bikes dann in Natura sind, wenn wir demnächst wieder auf Tour gehen.


----------



## MarKurte (11. Februar 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Muss meine Aussage von letztem Donnerstag korrigieren.
> 
> Mein Kumpel hat vor zwei Wochen seine Bestellung geändert, vom 2019er AL-Comp zum 2020er AL-Comp, und siehe da, das Bike ist heute angekommen.
> Bin mal gespannt, wie unterschiedlich die Bikes dann in Natura sind, wenn wir demnächst wieder auf Tour gehen.


Schade, da hätte ich an seiner Stelle noch etwas gewartet. Vorallem nachdem er schon so lange in der Warteschlange stand.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. Februar 2020)

Na ja, glaube ich hätt's auch gemacht. 
Zumal für das 2019er Modell noch nicht mal ein möglicher Liefertermin genannt wurde.
 
Ich glaube fast, die möchten keine 19er Aluversionen mehr ausliefern, auf Grund der Kettenstrebenprobleme.


----------



## FlorianGs (11. Februar 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na ja, glaube ich hätt's auch gemacht.
> Zumal für das 2019er Modell noch nicht mal ein möglicher Liefertermin genannt wurde.
> 
> Ich glaube fast, die möchten keine 19er Aluversionen mehr ausliefern, auf Grund der Kettenstrebenprobleme.


Was gab's da für Probleme mit den Kettenstreben? Hab ich noch nichts von gehört...ich warte ja auch auf eins


----------



## MarKurte (11. Februar 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Na ja, glaube ich hätt's auch gemacht.
> Zumal für das 2019er Modell noch nicht mal ein möglicher Liefertermin genannt wurde.
> 
> Ich glaube fast, die möchten keine 19er Aluversionen mehr ausliefern, auf Grund der Kettenstrebenprobleme.


Die 20er haben allen Anschein nach eine baugleiche Strebe verbaut. Das 19er al comp hätte auf jeden Fall die deutlich bessere Ausstattung gehabt. 


FlorianGisel schrieb:


> Was gab's da für Probleme mit den Kettenstreben? Hab ich noch nichts von gehört...ich warte ja auch auf eins


Siehe:




__





						Sammelthread: Capra AL 27/ 29 | MJ: 2018-2020 | Riss Kettenstrebenverbindung & Lackschaden Sitzstrebe
					

Hinweis zur Abstimmung: Diese bezieht sich auf Bikes "mit" und "ohne" Schaden. Nur im Schadensfall selbst und bei den Alu-Modellen wird nochmal zwischen 27,5 und 29 unterschieden, um besser analysieren zu können. Ansonsten würde das zu umfangreich. Vielen Dank für eure Mithilfe. 👍  Info: Habt...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (11. Februar 2020)

MarKurte schrieb:


> Das 19er al comp hätte auf jeden Fall die deutlich bessere Ausstattung gehabt.



Gebe ich dir nur bedingt Recht.
Da mich persönlich gerade der 11fach Mix am 2019er total gestört hat, und ich direkt auf GX umgerüstet habe, finde ich die NX, auch wenn es die billigste Eagleversion ist, etwas besser.
Ob der Dämpfer so viel Unterschied macht, kann ich nicht sagen, vielleicht wenn ich mal mit dem Bike vom Kumpel gefahren bin.
Und na ja, die fehlende Grip2 ist schon ein Manko. Aber das gibt ja Spaß beim Tuning.   

Und das wichtigste:
Lieferbar! ??


----------



## MarKurte (11. Februar 2020)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Gebe ich dir nur bedingt Recht.
> Da mich persönlich gerade der 11fach Mix am 2019er total gestört hat, und ich direkt auf GX umgerüstet habe, finde ich die NX, auch wenn es die billigste Eagleversion ist, etwas besser.
> Ob der Dämpfer so viel Unterschied macht, kann ich nicht sagen, vielleicht wenn ich mal mit dem Bike vom Kumpel gefahren bin.
> Und na ja, die fehlende Grip2 ist schon ein Manko. Aber das gibt ja Spaß beim Tuning.
> ...


Also meiner Meinung nach spricht absolut nichts für das 20er. Aber wenn die Lieferzeit für ihn das wichtigste Kriterium ist passt ja alles ??


----------



## Dirk Nennen (12. Februar 2020)

Tja, so unterschiedlich sind die Meinungen.


----------



## FlorianGs (12. Februar 2020)

Naja viel kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Hab vor drei Wochen bestellt und jz sowas. Größere Idioten gibts wirklich nicht..nichtmal ein Angebot außer der Preiserlass von 40€ auf 20er Bikes... lächerlich


----------



## MarKurte (12. Februar 2020)

FlorianGisel schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 979078
> Naja viel kann ich dazu nicht sagen. Hab vor drei Wochen bestellt und jz sowas. Größere Idioten gibts wirklich nicht..nichtmal ein Angebot außer der Preiserlass von 40€ auf 20er Bikes... lächerlich


Das Angebot finde ich auch ziemlich schwach, vorallem nach 3 Wochen Wartezeit.


----------



## cxfahrer (12. Februar 2020)

Wahrscheinlich mussten sie die Restbikes für die Streben schlachten....

Gibt noch zwei XXLs im Bikemarkt


----------



## FlorianGs (12. Februar 2020)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich mussten sie die Restbikes für die Streben schlachten....
> 
> Gibt noch zwei XXLs im Bikemarkt


Gebraucht ist blöd wegen der Garantie, vor allem bei YT glaub ich...und irgendwie hab ich nach der Sache keine Lust mehr mir ein YT zu kaufen


----------



## Hirschwgt (31. März 2020)

so nehme auch Mal Platz 
bestellt hab ich ein decoy CF pro in l
Bestellung 27.03
gestern Bestätigung über Zahlung und heute Rechnung erhalten.
in der Mail steht ja das ich die Sendungsnummer bei der Bestellung sehe, da ist aber keine auch nicht wenn ich auf anzeigen klicke, ist das normal ? bzw. kommt die noch ?
Bestellstatus: komplett abgeschlossen


----------



## WuselWuh (31. März 2020)

Hirschwgt schrieb:


> so nehme auch Mal Platz
> bestellt hab ich ein decoy CF pro in l
> Bestellung 27.03
> gestern Bestätigung über Zahlung und heute Rechnung erhalten.
> ...



Die kommt, sobald YT das Paket dem Spediteur übergeben hat. Bekam damals ne Mail mit Sendungsnummer. Ab dann war auch eine im Kundenportal hinterlegt.


----------



## FlorianGs (31. März 2020)

Hirschwgt schrieb:


> so nehme auch Mal Platz
> bestellt hab ich ein decoy CF pro in l
> Bestellung 27.03
> gestern Bestätigung über Zahlung und heute Rechnung erhalten.
> ...


War bei mir auch so, in der Mail steht nichts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## All_mtn (31. März 2020)

sorry falscher Thread


----------



## Friedl77 (1. April 2020)

YT hat definitiv ein massives Problem mit ihrer Warenwirtschaftssoftware. Kommt halt davon wenn man die ganze Kohle in Marketing investiert...


----------



## nahazz (1. April 2020)

Habe heute das Capra CF Comp 27,5 bestellt.... freu mich 

Jedoch hatte ich Zweifel ob ich wieder auf YT setze. Der Service ist extrem schlecht  - zumindest meine Erfahrung bisher.... ich hoffe das nichts dran ist.


----------



## Waldschleicher (2. April 2020)

nahazz schrieb:


> Habe heute das Capra CF Comp 27,5 bestellt.... freu mich
> 
> Jedoch hatte ich Zweifel ob ich wieder auf YT setze. Der Service ist extrem schlecht  - zumindest meine Erfahrung bisher.... ich hoffe das nichts dran ist.


Extrem schlecht? Zumindest Antworten habe ich in relativ kurzer Zeit erhalten, bei Canyon sind da schonmal Wochen vergangen...


----------



## DH-Corn (7. April 2020)

Gerade im Verteilerzentrum von DHL abgeholt, weil sie beim ID-Check nicht bis an die Tür ausliefern  Bestellt am 23.03., Wochenende kann kommen


----------



## nahazz (7. April 2020)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Gerade im Verteilerzentrum von DHL abgeholt, weil sie beim ID-Check nicht bis an die Tür ausliefern  Bestellt am 23.03., Wochenende kann kommen



Yeah!!! Welches Modell + Farben? PIIIIIIIIICS


----------



## DH-Corn (8. April 2020)

nahazz schrieb:


> Yeah!!! Welches Modell + Farben? PIIIIIIIIICS



Eines der letzten 2019er Yeffsy Comp 27,5 XL in grau im Sale ergattert Das rote war einfach 200€ teurer nur wegen der Farbe, find ich auch sehr frech! Das schlichte gefällt mir aber sehr gut.
Aufbau folgt, bin noch nicht über das öffnen der Box hinaus gekommen. Von wegen im Homeoffice wird nicht gearbeitet  Aber ist schwer dabei die ganze Zeit auf das Packet zu gucken.


----------



## XDennisX (17. April 2020)

Servus zusammen....nehme auch mal Platz.

gestern Decoy Pro 29 bestellt..... bin gespannt wie es weiter geht....


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (20. April 2020)

Hab mir Anfang April ein Jeffsy aus dem Outlet bestellt. Seit Mittwoch steht in der Sendungsverfolgung "Sendung angekündigt". Bis jetzt tut sich nichts... hat / hatte jemand was ähnliches? Oder verzögert sich aktuell die Abholung bei YT?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2pi (20. April 2020)

Normalerweise ist das "Postamt" in Norah der bottleneck.


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (20. April 2020)

Ich hoffe ja, dass morgen das Paket vor der Tür steht und nur die Sendungsverfolgung nicht aktualisiert wurde


----------



## 2pi (20. April 2020)

Das hoffe ich auch, aber man muss realistisch bleiben 
Habe am 10.4. Versandbenachrichtigung für die Gabel bekommen. Heute wurde sie von DPD abgeholt


----------



## komi0900 (21. April 2020)

2pi schrieb:


> Normalerweise ist das "Postamt" in Norah der bottleneck.


Kann ich nur zu gut nachvollziehen. Mein Bike ist aktuell auch auf Irrwegen bei DHL. Werkzeug, Pedale etc. wurden zeitgleich mit dem Bike verschickt (Montag 13.04.), gingen auf direktem Weg weiter und liegen auch seit Ende letzter Woche bei mir im Flur. Das Bike selbst geht allerdings auf Deutschlandtour, nach 6 Tagen in Nohra ist es seit gestern (statt bei mir) in einem deutlich weiter entferneten DHL Zwischenlager (Dorsten) angekommen.

Extrem nervig, zumal ich 50km von YT selbst und 20km von ihrem "Versandzentrum" entfernt wohne. Auf Nachfrage bei DHL wo es hapert, heißt es, ich soll mich an YT wenden. Bei denen legt man aber wohl nach 20min Warteschleife einfach auf ?, auch nicht die feine englische bei den Summen die man zahlt.

Hoffe mal es findet diese Woche noch irgendwie den Weg hierher...

Grüße ✌


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (21. April 2020)

Mein Paket ist jetzt auch in Nohra angekommen  Mal schauen was DHL draus macht...


----------



## XDennisX (21. April 2020)

XDennisX schrieb:


> Servus zusammen....nehme auch mal Platz.
> 
> gestern Decoy Pro 29 bestellt..... bin gespannt wie es weiter geht....



Update:  betsellt am 16.4 (Donnerstag)
Auftragsbestätigung 17.4 (Freitag)
Vorkasse am 20.4 (Montag)
Rechnungserhalt und DHL Nummer heute am 21.4

YT hat alles sauber erledigt......   
Mal sehen was DHL macht, wobei die jungs gerade echt keinen leichten Job haben....sind echt überlastet aufgrund des hohen Onlinehandels.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gecko1969 (21. April 2020)

Decoy Base bestellt am 09.04.
Auftragsbestätigung am 15.04.
Zahlungseingang am 16.04.
Rechnung und Übergabe der Daten an DHL am 16.04
Paket bei DHL am 20.04.
Auslieferung am 21.04. -> das kleine Paket mit dem Zubehör 

Wo das Rad ist weiß keiner, YT schweigt. Die sollten für die Logistik Amazon chartern. Die können das.


----------



## DH-Corn (22. April 2020)

Also ich musste meins auch im DHL Verteilerzentrum abholen, da DHL bei Auslieferung mit ID-Check nicht mehr bis zur Tür ausliefert. War etwas hin und her mit DHL, aber letztendlich konnte ich es dann abholen.


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (22. April 2020)

Was ist der ID-Check?


----------



## DH-Corn (22. April 2020)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Was ist der ID-Check?



Identität-Check -> Ausweis vorzeigen bei Packetübergabe


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (22. April 2020)

OK, danke. Hatte ich noch nie. Ist das für jedes Bike, das von YT ausgeliefert wird oder nur z. B. bei Jobrad oder Finanzierung?


----------



## DH-Corn (22. April 2020)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> OK, danke. Hatte ich noch nie. Ist das für jedes Bike, das von YT ausgeliefert wird oder nur z. B. bei Jobrad oder Finanzierung?


Ahso, kann sein das es mit der Finanzierung zusammenhängt  .


----------



## dek (22. April 2020)

Aggro_Corn schrieb:


> Ahso, kann sein das es mit der Finanzierung zusammenhängt  .




Nein definitiv nicht. Kann Jobrad sein.


----------



## DH-Corn (23. April 2020)

DEK schrieb:


> Nein definitiv nicht. Kann Jobrad sein.


Bei mir war es so, wieso dann der ID-Check war kann ich nicht sagen, musste es aber deswegen abholen.


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (23. April 2020)

Meins wurde heute Früh auf alle Fälle ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen ?


----------



## komi0900 (23. April 2020)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Meins wurde heute Früh auf alle Fälle ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen ?


Top 
Meins hängt laut letztem Scan immer noch im zweiten Zwischenlager. Ganz freundliche Nachfrage bei DHL, ob es Probleme gibt wurden absolut unfreundlich mit der Aussage abgeschmettert, dass das Paket vielleicht diesen Samstag nochmal gescannt wird (nicht zugestellt!) und ich soll bei YT nachfragen. Anrufe, ohne Erfolg (Warteschleife + Aufgelegt). Anwort auf Mail dann irgendwann: Kann  zur Zeit auch etwas länger Dauern, als die maximale Versandzeit von 5 Tagen,....

Alles verständlich, aber doppelt so lang als ursprünglich angekündigt (ohne zu wissen, wo es überhaupt ist) ist langsam auch nervig. Vor Allem weil das Bike eher immer weiter weg wandert, als in meine Richtung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (23. April 2020)

Es ist da... weiter geht's im Umbauthread


----------



## dek (23. April 2020)

Komisch. Bei mir wurde es einfach angeliefert. Ohne irgendwas. Evtl. Nachnahmebestellung?


----------



## dek (23. April 2020)

Bei DHL liegen die Sperrgüter öfter schon mal länger rum bis sich einer erbarmt es mit zu nehmen...laut YT Support. Bei mir war es auch so.


----------



## FlorianGs (23. April 2020)

Chief-Roberts84 schrieb:


> Es ist da... weiter geht's im Umbauthread
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1025296


Kannst du ein Link zu dem Thread schicken? Merci


----------



## komi0900 (23. April 2020)

DEK schrieb:


> Komisch. Bei mir wurde es einfach angeliefert. Ohne irgendwas. Evtl. Nachnahmebestellung?



Nein, ganz normal mit Vorkasse. Klar ist es auch in der aktuellen Situation verständlich, dass es länger dauert, dann kann man das ja auch einfach mitteilen. Aber mittlerweile wurde zum dritten mal ein neuer Liefertermin angekündigt, der dann einfach wieder verstreicht ohne Änderung. Man muss ja auch irgendwie planen, vor Ort zu sein, um es entgegenzunehmen. Verständnis habe ich schon, finde nur eben den Support, sowohl bei YT als auch DHL zur Zeit mehr als unterdurchschnittlich. Beide verweisen auf den jeweils anderen....


----------



## Chief-Roberts84 (23. April 2020)

FlorianGisel schrieb:


> Kannst du ein Link zu dem Thread schicken? Merci



Ja, klar. 






						Umbauthread: Ich schlachte ein Jeffsy!
					

Nachdem meine letzten (keine Ahnung wie viele es waren) Bikes alles Custom-Aufbauten waren, viel die Wahl beim Neuen auf ein Stangen-Versenderbike. Bei YT wurde ich fündig. Nach kurzen Abstechern zu 29ern soll es nun wieder ein 27.5er werden. Von der Preis/Leistung kann mich die 2020er Palette...




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## Maximus2053 (23. April 2020)

Servus. Ich habe mir vor zwei Wochen ein yt capra bestellt und es ist immer noch nich da! Yt hat Lieferzeiten die weit weg bvob gut sind. Was habt ihr da für Erfahrungen


----------



## XDennisX (23. April 2020)

Das liegt nicht an yt.... sondern momentan an DHL 

mein kompletter Vorhang bei yt war nach 4 Tagen abgeschlossen. 
nun sind von drei Paketen zwei unterwegs


----------



## Halorider (27. April 2020)

bin raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Denny84 (27. April 2020)

Die Lieferzeiten sind doch aktuell noch im Rahmen. Ich habe letztes Jahr fast 4 Monate warten müssen


----------



## Goldenboy86 (29. April 2020)

4 Monate, obwohl "sofort verfügbar"?!


----------



## Denny84 (29. April 2020)

Goldenboy86 schrieb:


> 4 Monate, obwohl "sofort verfügbar"?!


Damals war die Lieferzeit mit 6 Wochen angegeben.


----------



## Goldenboy86 (29. April 2020)

Na dann. Dann wundert es mich nicht.


----------



## Specigamer2936 (1. Mai 2020)

Servus, ich habe mir letzte Woche das Yt Izzo bestellt, in XXL.
Liefertermin ist tatsächlich der 07.Oktober 2020. Ich sehs entspannt, Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude.... Auf mein all mountain von SC habe ich sogar 7 Monate gewartet, bevor es aus Kalifornien eintrudelte. Hat sich jede Sekunde warten gelohnt. Ich werd dann das Izzo, falls es Wetter technisch so wird wie im Herbst/Winter letztes Jahr, nämlich nass, nicht fahren, sondern erst im Frühjahr 2021.


----------



## meisterlampe87 (7. Mai 2020)

Dann nehme ich auch mal Platz. Habe am 05.05. ein Capra 27 Comp in L bestellt, laut Website sofort verfügbar. Ich hoffe es kommt trotz Corona einigermaßen zügig an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meisterlampe87 (8. Mai 2020)

Update: gestern kam auch schon die Rechnung, der Bestellstatus wurde auf "Komplett abgeschlossen" aktualisiert und die Sendung bei DHL angemeldet. Versanddatum laut Rechnung: 11.05.2020


----------



## Goldenboy86 (8. Mai 2020)

Weiß denn jemand ob man auch vor Ort abholen kann? Sind bloß 2h Fahrt von mir aus.


----------



## FlorianGs (8. Mai 2020)

Goldenboy86 schrieb:


> Weiß denn jemand ob man auch vor Ort abholen kann? Sind bloß 2h Fahrt von mir aus.


Wenn du mit "vor Ort" in Forchheim meinst dann leider nicht.


----------



## CrazyChrisX (8. Mai 2020)

Ich reih mich mal ein. Heute Capra Base 29 bestellt.

Hatte erst L ausgewählt und mich dann auf XL umentschieden. Die Änderung der Bestellung scheint bei YT wohl ein großer Akt zu sein...Neue Bestellung aufgeben, alte stornieren, aber KK-Zahlung bleibt erhalten  Man kann sich das Leben schon schwer machen.

Mal schauen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## suiseidl (12. Mai 2020)

Hey,

hat schön jemand ein Tracking Update bekommen, Versanddatum laut YT angeblich der 11.05.
Wird wahrscheinlich wegen der momentanen Lage nach AT länger dauern? Hat da wer Erfahrungen?

Das Bike muss bis zur Öffnung von den Parks fertig gebaut sein ✌️.


----------



## Frapo2020 (12. Mai 2020)

Stelle mich auch mal ins Wartezimmer....
Jeffsy CF Pro Race am 18.04.2020 bestellt und umgehend bezahlt. Ca. 2 Wochen gar nichts passiert. Nun ist das Bike seit ca. 9 Tagen beim Zoll, gemäss YT. Auf Rückfragen bei YT hiess es nur, "Versand in die Schweiz kann länger dauern".... Ich finde es ist ein wenig harzig... Kann hier noch jemand etwas zum Versand in die Schweiz sagen? 
Bike vor ca. 4 Wochen bestellt und noch keine Tracking-Nr. und keine Aussage über Versandtermin. Finde es gerade etwas mühsam. Aber ja, ausser warten bleibt vermutlich nicht viel übrig....


----------



## CrazyChrisX (12. Mai 2020)

Ich kann eigentlich nur dazu raten penetrant dahinter zu bleiben. Bei mir hat es bereits 2 Tage gedauert nur um die Bestellung von Größe L auf XL zu ändern...Das hat inzwischen geklappt und ich habe die Mail zum Status "bezahlt" erhalten. Im Loginbereich steht aber auch weiterhin "Bestellung in Bearbeitung". Also werde ich am Nachmittag einfach wieder telefonisch nerven  Und morgen wird dann wieder angerufen, wann der Versand erfolgt.

Wer Männer-/Jungsspielzeug verkauft, muss damit rechnen


----------



## Frapo2020 (12. Mai 2020)

CrazyChrisX schrieb:


> Ich kann eigentlich nur dazu raten penetrant dahinter zu bleiben. Bei mir hat es bereits 2 Tage gedauert nur um die Bestellung von Größe L auf XL zu ändern...Das hat inzwischen geklappt und ich habe die Mail zum Status "bezahlt" erhalten. Im Loginbereich steht aber auch weiterhin "Bestellung in Bearbeitung". Also werde ich am Nachmittag einfach wieder telefonisch nerven  Und morgen wird dann wieder angerufen, wann der Versand erfolgt.
> 
> Wer Männer-/Jungsspielzeug verkauft, muss damit rechnen


Bin eigentlich wöchentlich, wenn nicht 1/2-wöchentlich per mail in Kontakt mit YT. Da erhalte ich leider immer wieder die gleiche Antwort: Bike ist bei der Zollbeschau und wir können nichts machen. Da muss man eben Geduld haben.... Für ein Bike, welches sofort verfügbar sein soll, finde ich 4 Wochen doch ziemlich nervend. Invisiframe schafft den Versand innerhalb eines Tages von England in die Schweiz... Gut, das Paket ist auch deutlich kleiner... ?


----------



## CrazyChrisX (12. Mai 2020)

auch beim Versand in die Schweiz sollte die Weitergabe einer Trackingnummer möglich sein. So richtig glauben mag ich die Story von YT nicht.

Kann man in so einem Fall auch beim Zoll nachfragen?


----------



## Frapo2020 (12. Mai 2020)

CrazyChrisX schrieb:


> auch beim Versand in die Schweiz sollte die Weitergabe einer Trackingnummer möglich sein. So richtig glauben mag ich die Story von YT nicht.
> 
> Kann man in so einem Fall auch beim Zoll nachfragen?



Gemäss YT wird die Übergabe an den Versand erst nach Freigabe des Zolls gemacht. Darum wahrscheinlich keine Tracking-Nr... Warte jetzt mal auf die Antwort von YT, dauert halt immer 1-2 Tage bis Mail-Antwort kommt. Werde halt diese Woche nochmals nachfassen... Mehr kann man da glaube ich auch nicht machen, leider...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CrazyChrisX (12. Mai 2020)

Update bei mir: Rechnung ist soeben gekommen. In der Mail steht, dass ich in meinem Account die Lieferung verfolgen kann, aber wo genau? Da is nüschts.

Aber scheint ja unterwegs zu sein


----------



## CrazyChrisX (12. Mai 2020)

Habs Tracking gefunden. Versand wurde elektronisch angekündigt.


----------



## meisterlampe87 (13. Mai 2020)

Update: Versand wurde zwar bei DHL elektronisch angekündigt, der angegebene Versandtermin vom 11.05. ist aber jetzt schon zwei Tage verstrichen ohne ein Update. 

Schade eigentlich. Ich hatte gehofft, dass das klappt, da das Bike zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung als sofort verfügbar angegeben war und DHL auf der Website trotz Corona explizit angibt, dass Gewerbliche Abholtouren wie gewohnt stattfinden.

Naja da bleibt mir  wohl nix anderes übrig als zu warten...


----------



## jan333 (13. Mai 2020)

Ich bin auch mal gespannt, bei mir soll es laut Versanddatum der 15.05 sein. Elektronisch bei DHL angekündigt ist es seit dem 11.05. Da meins laut Homepage allerdings erst ab dem 10.06 Lieferbar sein sollte, bin ich da noch entspannt. Kann ja quasi nur gewinnen  !


----------



## CrazyChrisX (13. Mai 2020)

Bei mir is Versanddatum der 14.05


----------



## jan333 (13. Mai 2020)

Hat denn schon mal jemand beim Support wegen der Versandzeiten angerufen? Ich wollte da morgen mal druchklingeln.


----------



## suiseidl (13. Mai 2020)

Mail ist raus, ich meld mich sobald ich infos bekomme. Paket bei mir geht jedoch nach AT.


----------



## meisterlampe87 (13. Mai 2020)

jan333 schrieb:


> Hat denn schon mal jemand beim Support wegen der Versandzeiten angerufen? Ich wollte da morgen mal druchklingeln.



Hatte da schon drüber nachgedacht. Aber umgekehrt denke ich mir: vom Anrufen geht´s auch nicht schneller. Sie haben von mir ja alles was sie brauchen, um den Auftrag abzuwickeln und bei tausend anderen hat´s ja vorher auch schon geklappt.

Es kommt, wenn es kommt. Auch wenn ich schon auf heißen Kohlen sitze


----------



## jan333 (14. Mai 2020)

Kleines Update: Ich habe gestern eine Zustellungsbenachrichtigung von DHL erhalten. Freitag wird das Rad geliefert ?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suiseidl (14. Mai 2020)

jan333 schrieb:


> Kleines Update: Ich habe gestern eine Zustellungsbenachrichtigung von DHL erhalten. Freitag wird das Rad geliefert ?.


Wow ging schnell. Also ist das tracking von Paket angekündigt sofort auf Auslieferung gesprungen?
Bei mir rührt sich nach wie vor nichts. 07.05 bestellt, 11.05 versanddatum.


----------



## meisterlampe87 (14. Mai 2020)

jan333 schrieb:


> Kleines Update: Ich habe gestern eine Zustellungsbenachrichtigung von DHL erhalten. Freitag wird das Rad geliefert ?.



Wurde denn zwischen elektronischer Ankündigung und Zustellungsbenachrichtigung der Status bei DHL aktualisiert?


----------



## jan333 (14. Mai 2020)

Ja wurde er. ich habe eine Email von DHL erhalten das Sie das paket am Freitag versuchen zuzustellen.


----------



## meisterlampe87 (14. Mai 2020)

Okay hab jetzt doch mal angerufen. Laut YT wurde mein Paket wohl doch schon am 11.05. wie geplant an DHL übergeben und es kommt aktuell wohl häufiger vor, dass der Status nicht immer tag genau aktualisiert wird. Dann warte ich mal weiter ?


----------



## CrazyChrisX (14. Mai 2020)

dann gratuliere ich mal 

Bei mir isses egal, obs diese Woche noch kommt...Propaine hat meine Pedale immer noch nicht verschickt  Irgendwo hängts immer...


----------



## Gecko1969 (14. Mai 2020)

Gecko1969 schrieb:


> Decoy Base bestellt am 09.04.
> Auftragsbestätigung am 15.04.
> Zahlungseingang am 16.04.
> Rechnung und Übergabe der Daten an DHL am 16.04
> ...


Wo das Rad ist weiß immer noch keiner und YT will nach langem warten ob es bei DHL noch auftaucht ein Ersatzrad schicken. Dies schon seit ein paar Tagen, am Auftragsstatus hat sich bisher noch nichts geändert. Wir sind in der 5. Woche ab Bestellung ... Ein Trauerspiel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan333 (14. Mai 2020)

Weiß eigentlich jemand ob bei den Rädern Tublessventile dabei sind?


----------



## CrazyChrisX (14. Mai 2020)

Gecko1969 schrieb:


> Wo das Rad ist weiß immer noch keiner und YT will nach langem warten ob es bei DHL noch auftaucht ein Ersatzrad schicken. Dies schon seit ein paar Tagen, am Auftragsstatus hat sich bisher noch nichts geändert. Wir sind in der 5. Woche ab Bestellung ... Ein Trauerspiel.


War das Rad als sofort verfügbar gekennzeichnet?

In deinem Fall hätte ich schon längst eine Inverzugsetzung und im Anschluss eine Kündigung auf den Weg gebracht.


----------



## CrazyChrisX (14. Mai 2020)

Update. Soeben kam Versandbestätigung von DHL, voraussichtliche Zustellung diesen Samstag!


----------



## meisterlampe87 (14. Mai 2020)

CrazyChrisX schrieb:


> Update. Soeben kam Versandbestätigung von DHL, voraussichtliche Zustellung diesen Samstag!



Glückwunsch. Was wurde denn bei dir beim DHL Tracking angezeigt? 

Elektronisch angekündigt
Direkt Versandbestätigung?
Dann hätte ich für mein Paket wenigstens die Hoffnung, dass YT es wirklich schon übergeben hat.


----------



## CrazyChrisX (14. Mai 2020)

Nach der Mail von DHL:

Vorbereitung für Weitertransport
Do, 14.05.2020, 16:44 Uhr
Voraussichtliche Zustellung
Sa, 16.05.2020


----------



## Gecko1969 (15. Mai 2020)

CrazyChrisX schrieb:


> War das Rad als sofort verfügbar gekennzeichnet?
> 
> In deinem Fall hätte ich schon längst eine Inverzugsetzung und im Anschluss eine Kündigung auf den Weg gebracht.


Kommt das Rad dann schneller?


----------



## CrazyChrisX (15. Mai 2020)

Mit der Inverzugsetzung hättest du wenigstens Druck aufbauen können.

Ich hab eben von DHL die Nachricht bekommen, dass heute zugestellt wird


----------



## meisterlampe87 (15. Mai 2020)

CrazyChrisX schrieb:


> Mit der Inverzugsetzung hättest du wenigstens Druck aufbauen können.
> 
> Ich hab eben von DHL die Nachricht bekommen, dass heute zugestellt wird



Nice.

Da frage ich mich langsam doch, was bei mir schief gelaufen ist. Früher bestellt, Sendung früher angekündigt und trotzdem immer noch nix passiert seit Montag ☹


----------



## Tobsen20 (15. Mai 2020)

Hi,
bei mir gibt es zwei Sendungsnummern.
Eins kommt heute das zweite steht seit 12.05. in Ankündigung ohne Veränderung. Ich hoffe mal das das was nachher kommt das Rad ist. Oder ist das beim decoy anders das Akku und Rad getrennt geliefert werden? Oder auch Zubehör (Pedalen) extra versendet werden? Weil kommt wahrscheinlich nur ein kleineres Paket heute


----------



## CrazyChrisX (15. Mai 2020)

Also Paket wurde in der nächsten Postfiliale abgegeben. Kam leider so spontan, dass ich nich zuhause sein konnte.

Timeline:

Bestellung am 08.05.2020 morgens aufgegeben. 10 Min später habe ich dsa Capra von L auf XL ändern lassen.
Geänderte Bestellung bestätigt am 11.05.2020
11.05.2020 Zahlungsbestätigung
12.05.2020 Rechnung und Bekanntgabe des Versands
14.05.2020 Versand erfolgt
15.05.2020 da 

Jetzt hoff ich, dass ich da Paket noch heute abend oder morgen früh holen kann.

Problem: Meine Pedale kommen erst am Montag 

Also, jetzt mal ohne, dass ich das Paket zu Gesicht bekommen kann: Ich kann mich nicht über die Geschwindigkeit beschweren. Support war auch immer hervorragend!

Schönes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suiseidl (15. Mai 2020)

CrazyChrisX schrieb:


> Also Paket wurde in der nächsten Postfiliale abgegeben. Kam leider so spontan, dass ich nich zuhause sein konnte.
> 
> Timeline:
> 
> ...


Wie war den dein Tracking in der Zeit....?

Bei mir ist immer noch Paket wurde angekündigt am 07.05.
Laut YT Versanddatum der 11.05, die Post AT sowie der DHL können keine Auskunft geben.


----------



## CrazyChrisX (15. Mai 2020)

Fr, 15.05.2020, 13:34Die Sendung konnte nicht zugestellt werden und wird in die Filiale gebracht. Für die Abholung ist neben der Benachrichtigung die Vorlage Ihres Ausweises sowie ggf. eine Vollmacht erforderlich.

Fr, 15.05.2020, 09:11Die Sendung wurde in das Zustellfahrzeug geladen. Die Zustellung erfolgt voraussichtlich heute.

Fr, 15.05.2020, 02:21, NeuwiedDie Sendung ist in der Region des Empfängers angekommen und wird im nächsten Schritt zur Zustellbasis transportiert.

Do, 14.05.2020, 16:44, NohraDie Sendung wurde von DHL bearbeitet und wird für den Weitertransport in die Region des Empfängers vorbereitet.

Di, 12.05.2020, 18:46Die Sendung wurde elektronisch angekündigt. Sobald die Sendung von uns bearbeitet wurde, erhalten Sie weitere Informationen.


----------



## suiseidl (15. Mai 2020)

ok wow, das ging Fix viel spass mit dem Rad!

Bin ja echt gespannt wann sich da bei mir was rührt.
Wie gesagt Fehler liegt beim DHL nicht bei YT.


----------



## CrazyChrisX (15. Mai 2020)

naja, abwarten, vielleicht isses auch komplett kaputt und es fehlt die hälfte 

Spätestens am Montag halt ich es in den Händen. Lieber wäre mir morgen


----------



## meisterlampe87 (16. Mai 2020)

So bei mir wurde das Tracking inzwischen auch aktualisiert:

Sendung ist in der Region des Empfängers angekommen.
Sa, 16.05.2020, 13:09 Uhr

Voraussichtliche Zustellung
Mo, 18.05.2020


----------



## suiseidl (16. Mai 2020)

meisterlampe87 schrieb:


> So bei mir wurde das Tracking inzwischen auch aktualisiert:
> 
> Sendung ist in der Region des Empfängers angekommen.
> Sa, 16.05.2020, 13:09 Uhr
> ...


Heute aktualisiert?
wars davor nur Sendung wurde elektronisch angekündigt?
bei mir ist immer noch genau gleich.....

werde schon langsam nervös ?


----------



## meisterlampe87 (16. Mai 2020)

suiseidl schrieb:


> Heute aktualisiert?
> wars davor nur Sendung wurde elektronisch angekündigt?
> bei mir ist immer noch genau gleich.....
> 
> werde schon langsam nervös ?



Yep, heute gegen 13 Uhr erst zum ersten Mal aktualisiert und ist laut Status schon um die 40km von mir entfernt im Depot. 

Davor stand da immer nur "Wurde elektronisch angekündigt", als ob es noch gar nicht übergeben wurde. Das Tracking scheint bei YT Sendungen oder generell bei Sperrgut wohl anders aktualisiert zu werden als man das normal von DHL kennt. Anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## suiseidl (16. Mai 2020)

Cool Danke,

dann kann ich mir ja Hoffnung machen das ich es im laufe der Woche erhalte....

Viel Spass mit dem Bike, was ist es geworden?


----------



## meisterlampe87 (16. Mai 2020)

Capra 27 Comp in Schwarz. War nicht unbedingt die perfekte Wunsch-Ausstattung. Mehr so der Kompromiss aus mehr Geld hab ich nicht und Alu Hinterbauten bei den neuen Capras sollen manchmal brechen (daher für mich keine Option. Gibt dazu einiges hier im Forum und auch bei YouTube.) Bin aber froh dass ich es bestellt habe, denn mittlerweile ist in Größe L fast alles ausverkauft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meisterlampe87 (18. Mai 2020)

Es ist da!


----------



## CrazyChrisX (18. Mai 2020)

Auch ich konnte das Bike am Samstag bei der Post abholen. Flott aufgebaut, gefahren, für gut befunden. 29 Zoll in XL läuft echt stabil.


----------



## Speckknedl (19. Mai 2020)

@suiseidl hast das Radl gekriegt? Hab für meine Freundin auch nach AT ein Jeffsy bestellt, Versanddatum der 9.5 und is immernoch unterwegs. Hängt seit Samstag in Regensburg und wird für den Weitertransport ins Ausland vorbereitet.


----------



## suiseidl (19. Mai 2020)

@Speckknedl Tracking hat sich heute das erstmal aktualisiert, hat anscheinend heute Regensburg verlassen...
bei dir? Dafür sind alle Teile heute angekommen ?


----------



## Speckknedl (19. Mai 2020)

@suiseidl bei mir steht immernoch: Die Auslands-Sendung wird für den Weitertransport vorbereitet. 
Aber schaumer mal, Tracking updated  sich immer zu irgendwelchen Zeiten.


----------



## suiseidl (19. Mai 2020)

@Speckknedl ich glaub stark das wir das am gleichen Tag bekommen, meins muss nach Innsbruck (Wilten)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsen20 (19. Mai 2020)

Ich glaube die haben mich vergessen seit Freitag nichts passiert nachdem es da noch hieß voraussichtliche Zustellung Montag der 18.5. 

Paket 1 von 2 kam schon Samstag mit Zubehör Pedalen Ladergerät Beschreibungen und das YT Tool


----------



## Razor7787 (21. Mai 2020)

Dann nehme ich auch mal Platz.
Habe mir am 17.5. ein Jeffsy Base 29 bestellt, mit Lieferdatum 03.06.
Wie genau hält es YT mit dem Lieferdatum? In meinem Account und auf der Bestätigung steht immer noch 03.06., wenn ich in den Shop wechsle, dann ist das Lieferdatum schon der 24.06.

edit: ich meine natürlich immer lieferbar ab


----------



## seebsen (21. Mai 2020)

Unterschiedlich, mein Capra kam damals schon nach einer Woche, wobei das angekündigte Lieferdatum zwei Wochen später war.


----------



## Razor7787 (21. Mai 2020)

Das ist natürlich cool. Hoffentlich ist’s bei mir auch so, obwohl der 3.6. nicht mehr so weit weg ist. Zum Glück. Hauptsache nicht später.


----------



## Tobsen20 (22. Mai 2020)

So eben mal kurz mit DHL gechattet weil per Telefon nur automatisch Ansagen kommen und siehe da mit einmal steht es in Nohra (keine 30km von mir) und soll morgen kommen nachdem es in die Zustellbasis transportiert wird. Ich bin ja mal gespannt...


----------



## Sebastian893 (25. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen, ich schließe mich auch mal an...
Habe am Vatertag mein Bike Capra comp in schwarz bestellt, per Paypal, bezahlt, Email bekommen mit bezahlt jetzt warte ich seit Freitag auf die Versandbestätigung, ich halte es zuhause nicht aus...
Telefonzentrale geht niemand ran selbst nach 10 Uhr sowohl als auch 14 Uhr.
Per Paypal müsste es doch normalerweise direkt losgeschickt werden da die Firma ihr Geld sofort erhält. 
Hab noch keine Sendungsverfolgungsnummer erhalten. 
YT Capra Comp Black Magic XL (keine lieferzeitangaben unter dem Reiter der Größe zusehen gewesen deshalb verfügbar) 

Kann mir jmd helfen, das Warten ist eine Qual...

Lg aus Würzburg


----------



## leoreichard (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe mir ein decoy bestellt und nur eine sendungsnummer erhalten, war das bei euch auch so? Kann das bike nämlich kaum erwarten und die toolbox ist schon da?!
Danke leo


----------



## knallkatze (29. Mai 2020)

Meine Sendung ist seit dem 20.05 "elektronisch angekündigt" - Der Status ändert sich nicht mehr


----------



## Goldenboy86 (29. Mai 2020)

Mein Decoy war eigentlich für Mittwoch, den 27.05. angekündigt. DHL hat aber lediglich die Zubehör Box geliefert. Der Staus wurde dann auf Freitag, den 29.05. gelegt. Heute, am Freitag steht wieder der gleiche Status von vor Mittwoch „Vorbereitung für Weitertransport“. Liegt wohl wie bereits beschrieben in „Nohra“. Warum es aber nicht ausgeliefert wird ist mir unbekannt. Auch gibt es keinen neuen Liefertermin.

Hat jemand Erfahrung oder einen Tip?


----------



## Goldenboy86 (29. Mai 2020)

Tobsen20 schrieb:


> So eben mal kurz mit DHL gechattet weil per Telefon nur automatisch Ansagen kommen und siehe da mit einmal steht es in Nohra (keine 30km von mir) und soll morgen kommen nachdem es in die Zustellbasis transportiert wird. Ich bin ja mal gespannt...


Und? Kam was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leoreichard (29. Mai 2020)

knallkatze schrieb:


> Meine Sendung ist seit dem 20.05 "elektronisch angekündigt" - Der Status ändert sich nicht mehr


Ja, das war bei mir auch so, nach 9 tagen hat sich bei mir der status geändert und das erste paket wurde verschickt...


----------



## panino (29. Mai 2020)

Woher habt Ihr die Tracking-Nummern? Bei mir hieße es lediglich, das Bike wird am 26.5. ausgeliefert und DHL braucht 3 bis 7 Tage. Der Status steht auf erledigt.


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Juni 2020)

Vor nem Monat oder so das Jeffsey comp 27,5 bestellt. Ab heute soll es lieferbar sein, ich warte volle Vorfreude. Bin gespannt wie lange das ganze noch dauert on corona Zeiten


----------



## Razor7787 (3. Juni 2020)

Meines wäre auch ab heute lieferbar. Mal schaun......


----------



## Razor7787 (3. Juni 2020)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Vor nem Monat oder so das Jeffsey comp 27,5 bestellt. Ab heute soll es lieferbar sein, ich warte volle Vorfreude. Bin gespannt wie lange das ganze noch dauert on corona Zeiten


Halte mich mal bitte auf dem laufenden, ob und wann sich dein Status ändert.


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Juni 2020)

?? Dafür gibts den thread doch hier


----------



## knallkatze (4. Juni 2020)

Meins ist gestern in eine Filiale geliefert worden. Alles Top


----------



## Insomnia- (4. Juni 2020)

Gabs bei dir noch ne email Info vorab?


----------



## panino (4. Juni 2020)

meins ist auch angekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razor7787 (5. Juni 2020)

@Insomnia- hat sich bei deinem Status schon was geändert?


----------



## Enquryx (5. Juni 2020)

Servus, ich habe mir letzte Woche nun auch das Decoy Pro Race bestellt, lieferbar ab dem 1.7. Bedeutet das das das Bike am 1.7 geliefert wird oder ab dann irgendwann verschickt wird. Das Warten macht mich jetzt schon Verrückt


----------



## Razor7787 (5. Juni 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Servus, ich habe mir letzte Woche nun auch das Decoy Pro Race bestellt, lieferbar ab dem 1.7. Bedeutet das das das Bike am 1.7 geliefert wird oder ab dann irgendwann verschickt wird. Das Warten macht mich jetzt schon Verrückt


Meines sollte ab 3.6. lieferbar sein. Getan hat sich noch nix


----------



## Enquryx (5. Juni 2020)

Razor7787 schrieb:


> Meines sollte ab 3.6. lieferbar sein. Getan hat sich noch nix


Ohje... na das kann ja lustig werden


----------



## Razor7787 (5. Juni 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Ohje... na das kann ja lustig werden


Ich kenne leider nicht die Liefertreu von YT und wie lange es normalerweise dauert bis ein Bike ab Verfügbarkeit auf reisen geht


----------



## leoreichard (5. Juni 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Servus, ich habe mir letzte Woche nun auch das Decoy Pro Race bestellt, lieferbar ab dem 1.7. Bedeutet das das das Bike am 1.7 geliefert wird oder ab dann irgendwann verschickt wird. Das Warten macht mich jetzt schon Verrückt


also mein decoy war sofort lieferbar und nach zwei wochen ging es in den versand, dann nochmal 4 tage für die toolbox und 7 tage für das komplette bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razor7787 (5. Juni 2020)

Ist aber schon bemerkenswert wie teilweise die Lieferzeiten variieren. Von 4 Tagen, bis hin zu 2 Wochen ist alles dabei


----------



## Tobsen20 (8. Juni 2020)

Goldenboy86 schrieb:


> Und? Kam was?


Nein natürlich nicht kam dann am Dienstag die Woche drauf


----------



## mr.brown (8. Juni 2020)

panino schrieb:


> Woher habt Ihr die Tracking-Nummern? Bei mir hieße es lediglich, das Bike wird am 26.5. ausgeliefert und DHL braucht 3 bis 7 Tage. Der Status steht auf erledigt.


 
Ich hab Ende April ein Izzo Comp bestellt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt lieferbar ab dem 10.06.2020.
Da ich außer einer Bestellbestätigung auch nichts bekommen hatte, habe ich mal nachgefragt.
Antwort kam nach knapp 2 Tagen:

"Das auf unserer Website angegebene Verfügbarkeitsdatum ist das früheste Datum, an dem das Fahrrad montiert und zur Lieferung bereitgestellt werden kann. Der tatsächliche Versand erfolgt oftmals ein paar wenige Werktage später.
Sobald das Fahrrad versandfertig ist, erhältst du die endgültige Rechnung mit dem Versanddatum und findest einen Tracking-Code in deinem YT-Account."

Ich bin gespannt...


----------



## Razor7787 (8. Juni 2020)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Ich hab Ende April ein Izzo Comp bestellt. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt lieferbar ab dem 10.06.2020.
> Da ich außer einer Bestellbestätigung auch nichts bekommen hatte, habe ich mal nachgefragt.
> Antwort kam nach knapp 2 Tagen:
> 
> ...


Ich drück die Daumen. Seit letzen Mittwoch sollte meines lieferbar sein


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Juni 2020)

Wie wir hier alle jammernd warten? am Ende des Tages sind wir Kinder vor Weihnachten. Ich kann es selber kaum erwarten


----------



## Razor7787 (8. Juni 2020)

Naja, heutzutage finde ich es nicht unbedingt Zuviel verlangt eine KW als mögliche Auslieferung zu nennen. Das ist ja immerhin keine Hinterhof Werkstatt


----------



## Meliodas (8. Juni 2020)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Wie wir hier alle jammernd warten? am Ende des Tages sind wir Kinder vor Weihnachten. Ich kann es selber kaum erwarten


Hab mir das YT Tues Base in Blau Bestellt versand termin 01.07.20 auf der rechnugs bestätigung stand dann auf einmal 03.06.20 hab dann sofort angerufen und gefragt was denn jetzt stimmt und ob ich mich freuen kann. sie musste ein wenig im system nachschauen und sagte dan "jap versand termin 08.06.20 du kannst dich freuen"

von wegen wie kinder vor weihnachten ich habe gänsehaut bekommen so hab ich mich gefreut will endlich wieder BALLERN   ???


----------



## Razor7787 (8. Juni 2020)

Sehr cool.
Ich habe YT via Email mal kontaktiert, weil ich noch was anderes zum klären hatte. Lieferbar ist es ja ab 3.6. und man sagte mir dass es diese Woche zusammengebaut wird und dann nächste Woche irgendwann in den Versand geht.


----------



## Insomnia- (8. Juni 2020)

Razor7787 schrieb:


> Sehr cool.
> Ich habe YT via Email mal kontaktiert, weil ich noch was anderes zum klären hatte. Lieferbar ist es ja ab 3.6. und man sagte mir dass es diese Woche zusammengebaut wird und dann nächste Woche irgendwann in den Versand geht.


Hab denen schon letzte Woche mal geschrieben.
Keine Antwort ?
Ich werd’s aussitzen.


----------



## Insomnia- (10. Juni 2020)

Razor7787 schrieb:


> Sehr cool.
> Ich habe YT via Email mal kontaktiert, weil ich noch was anderes zum klären hatte. Lieferbar ist es ja ab 3.6. und man sagte mir dass es diese Woche zusammengebaut wird und dann nächste Woche irgendwann in den Versand geht.


Die Antwort habe ich jetzt tatsächlich auch mal erhalten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razor7787 (10. Juni 2020)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Die Antwort habe ich jetzt tatsächlich auch mal erhalten


Dass es diese Woche zusammengebaut wird?


----------



## MoRiTy (10. Juni 2020)

Bei mir das Selbe. Hatte auch letzten Freitag eine Mail geschrieben, weil ich 5 Tage nach Bestellung zwar eine Bestell- und eine Zahlungsbestätigung, nicht aber die versprochene Auftragsbestätigung mit Versandtermin erhalten habe. Aufgrund der Auftragslage wird diese aber noch in den kommenden Tagen wie versprochen kommen sagt YT. 

Ich habe am 01.06 ein Capra Base 29 in XL bestellt. Frühster Termin beim Bestellen war der 15.07.
Ich hoffe dass es, warum auch immer, doch noch etwas früher wird


----------



## Armani42 (11. Juni 2020)

Hab auch ein YT Jeffsy bestellt und bei mir stand der 24.06. Bin echt mal gespannt. Aber ich glaube wegen dieser ganzen Coronakrise ist es momentan langsamer als sonst :/


----------



## Razor7787 (11. Juni 2020)

YT war schon immer gut darin den lieferzeitraum auszureizen.
Aber ich bin guter Dinge.


----------



## MoRiTy (12. Juni 2020)

Naja gut, aber wenn man bestellt, und da steht:  "Lieferbar ab 15.07" dann sollte man auch davon ausgehen, dass es ab dem 15.07 lieferbar ist und nicht darauf rumhacken, dass yt bis zum 15.07 braucht. Jeder will sein Bike schnell haben, aber wenns da nunmal steht wenn man bestellt, dann hätte man sich besser für ein anderes Bike entschieden, wenn einem das Warten nicht passt


----------



## Razor7787 (12. Juni 2020)

Da hast du definitiv recht. Aber andere unternehmen im zweiradbereich schaffen es auch sofort zu sagen dass das bike KW soundso kommt. Jammern auf extrem hohem Niveau, es wäre ein tolles Nice-to-have Feature.


----------



## MoRiTy (12. Juni 2020)

Also wie oben geschrieben hatte ich nachgefragt, weil ich keine Auftragsbestätigung mit Lieferdatum bekommen habe. Die Antwort war, dass das in wenigen Tagen per Email kommt, weil sie im Moment sehr viele Aufträge haben (was man ja auch sieht, weil täglich mehr  Bikes in mehr Ausstattungsvarianten ausverkauft sind). Ich denke, dass es dann auch in wenigen Tagen soweit ist und ein konkretes Datum mit der Auftragsbestätigung per Mail kommt.


----------



## Meliodas (12. Juni 2020)

Eigentlich sollte es ja erst am 01.07.20 versendet werden 

Ich hoffe nur das der rewe es mir heute gibt 

Und in Gedanken bin ich natürlich bei allen die ihr Bike heute noch nicht haben und der Versand noch in ferner Zukunft liegt


----------



## MoRiTy (12. Juni 2020)

Das ist natürlich cool!
Du schriebest, in deiner Zahlungsbestätigung hätte plötzlich ein früheres Datum gestanden? In meiner Zahlungsbestätigung stand gar kein Datum und in der Auftragsbestätigung auch nicht so wie versprochen. Wie sah das bei dir aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meliodas (12. Juni 2020)

MoRiTy schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich cool!
> Du schriebest, in deiner Zahlungsbestätigung hätte plötzlich ein früheres Datum gestanden? In meiner Zahlungsbestätigung stand gar kein Datum und in der Auftragsbestätigung auch nicht so wie versprochen. Wie sah das bei dir aus?



Ich muss mich korrigieren es war die Auftragsbestätigung


----------



## MoRiTy (12. Juni 2020)

Ah okay, danke dir für den Screenshot


----------



## Razor7787 (12. Juni 2020)

Meliodas schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es ja erst am 01.07.20 versendet werden
> 
> Ich hoffe nur das der rewe es mir heute gibt
> 
> Und in Gedanken bin ich natürlich bei allen die ihr Bike heute noch nicht haben und der Versand noch in ferner Zukunft liegt


Wie kommst du auf 01.07. wenn in der Auftragsbestätigung der 3.6. als lieferbar ab steht?


----------



## Meliodas (12. Juni 2020)

Weil als ich bestellt habe auf der YT Seite stand dass das Lieferdatum der 01.07. sei und auch auf meinem Account stand dieses Datum und erst mit der Auftragsbestätigung habe ich ein anderes Datum bekommen die Frau am Telefon hat mir gesagt dass es vielleicht daher kommen kann dass irgendjemand abbestellt hat möglicherweise der genaue Grund war auch für das Serviceteam nicht erkennbar


----------



## Razor7787 (12. Juni 2020)

Sehr gut.


----------



## Deleted 546352 (13. Juni 2020)

Decoy Comp L in Dune grey

Lieferbar ab 20.05.
Bestellt am 06.05.
Versendet von YT am 19.05.
Geliefert zum Frachtzentrum meiner Region in 8,9km Entfernung am 20.05.

Voraussichtlicher Zustellungstermin 22.05.

Status zurückgesetzt auf Frachtzentrum am Morgen des 22.05.

Heute ist der 13.06. und weder 3 Laufzeitbeschwerden noch eine laufende Nachforschung scheinen zu fruchten.
Das besagte Frachtzentrum in Dorsten scheint allerdings ein Katastrophenfall zu sein, wenn man die Rezensionen betrachtet.
Service Hotline praktisch wertlos.
Ich werde nun entgegen aller Empfehlungen dort hinfahren, sind ja nur 9km - und im Service point mein Glück versuchen. Es scheint tatsächlich Fälle zu geben bei denen es Kunden gelang ein Paket abzuholen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meliodas (13. Juni 2020)

Also an alle die auf ihr tues warten ihr könnt euch auf jeden Fall freuen das Ding fährt sich wie ein Panzer auf gerader Strecke und in der Luft aber sobald man anfängt Kurven da mitzureißen denkt man echt was hat man für ein Kinder Bike unter sich weil es so verspielt geil ist


----------



## seebsen (13. Juni 2020)

Meliodas schrieb:


> Also an alle die auf ihr tues warten ihr könnt euch auf jeden Fall freuen das Ding fährt sich wie ein Panzer auf gerader Strecke und in der Luft aber sobald man anfängt Kurven da mitzureißen denkt man echt was hat man für ein Kinder Bike unter sich weil es so verspielt geil ist



Servus, 
Ist das zufällig die frame protection von Riesel Design? ?


----------



## Razor7787 (14. Juni 2020)

Colin33 schrieb:


> Decoy Comp L in Dune grey
> 
> Lieferbar ab 20.05.
> Bestellt am 06.05.
> ...


Das tut mir echt wahnsinnig leid für dich. Wenn mir das passieren würde, dann würde ich ausrasten. Ich würde auch dort hin fahren und den Laden auseinandernehmen. Ich würde auch den „Filialleiter“ mal zur Rede stellen, ob das so Usus ist  in Dorsten, dass dort Pakete verschwinden. Und es handelt sich hierbei ja nicht um ein kleines Amazon Päckchen, sondern schon um Sperrgut. Das ist nicht mal eben unterm Arm rausgetragen. Asozial. Sorry für meine Wortwahl, aber das geht gar nicht.
Wie hat YT den Fall behandelt?


----------



## Deleted 546352 (14. Juni 2020)

.


----------



## Deleted 546352 (14. Juni 2020)

Razor7787 schrieb:


> Das tut mir echt wahnsinnig leid für dich. Wenn mir das passieren würde, dann würde ich ausrasten. Ich würde auch dort hin fahren und den Laden auseinandernehmen. Ich würde auch den „Filialleiter“ mal zur Rede stellen, ob das so Usus ist  in Dorsten, dass dort Pakete verschwinden. Und es handelt sich hierbei ja nicht um ein kleines Amazon Päckchen, sondern schon um Sperrgut. Das ist nicht mal eben unterm Arm rausgetragen. Asozial. Sorry für meine Wortwahl, aber das geht gar nicht.
> Wie hat YT den Fall behandelt?





"Wie hat YT den Fall behandelt?"

Sie wiesen drauf hin das es nicht unüblich sei, dass sich wegen Corinna die Zustellung verzögert doch nach einer Woche nahmen sie auch schon an es würde auf eine Nachforschung hinauslaufen.
Im Jahre 2019 wurden ein LKW Fahrer sowie dessen Frau verurteilt, weil sie Waren im Wert von über 20.000€ aus dem Frachtzentrum gestohlen haben. Richtung Weihnachten werden dort regelmäßig IPhone Verpackungen aufgeschnitten - selbst wenn gar kein IPhone drin ist - und all solche Geschichten.

Die Dauer der Zustellung ist für YT auch klar zu lange weshalb man mir ein Ersatzbike geschickt hätte - wäre es nicht ausverkauft.

Alternativ wollte ich die Bestellung stornieren und das DECOY Pro Race in Bar kaufen und auch persönlich bei YT abholen.
Dies wäre jedoch aus technischen Gründen nicht möglich - man verkaufe nicht in Bar und ist vertraglich an DHL-Pakete gebunden. Bei DHL-Express hätte ich solche Probleme nicht gehabt.
Das Pro Race ist mittlerweile auch ausverkauft. 

Wenn das Bike wirklich gestohlen wurde dann wird DHL die Nachforschungsfrist auslaufen lassen, den Schaden erstatten und die vermutlichen Langfinger dort weiterhin beschäftigen. Geht man auf deren Internetseite wird dort händeringend nach Aushilfen gesucht - klickt man drauf hat die Seite immer denselben Fehlercode.
Schon leicht dubios wie die ihren Laden einfach mal nicht im Griff haben.
Über sämtliche Ausraster bin ich schon hinaus. Nach fast einem Monat warten - wäre bei meinem Bike nicht die Schwinge und der Bremssattel gebrochen in dem Zeitraum, in dem mein YT bei DHL gammelt - wäre es auch nur halb so schlimm.

So sitze ich am Ende auf 5000€ Schadensersatz und hab trotzdem kein Bike bekommen. Ein anderes will ich aber nicht. Doofe Situation. Danke für die Anteilnahme. YT hat sich gut verhalten kein Anlass zu klagen.
MfG


----------



## Armani42 (15. Juni 2020)

Wow, okay das hört sich ja echt übel an...
Aber warst du denn nun dort gewesen?

Wenn das echt geklaut wurde, wäre das schon echt heftig...
Aber schlimm, dass man sich nicht mal auf einen Lieferdienst so wirklich verlassen kann.

Aber genau deswegen würde ich sowas IMMER über Nachnahme bestellen, denn wenn das
Paket dann weg kommt ist es nicht dein Problem.


----------



## Deleted 546352 (15. Juni 2020)

Armani42 schrieb:


> Wow, okay das hört sich ja echt übel an...
> Aber warst du denn nun dort gewesen?
> 
> Wenn das echt geklaut wurde, wäre das schon echt heftig...
> ...



YT ist vertraglich an DHL Paket Sendungen gebunden. 
Mittlerweile war ich vor Ort - das Paket scheint noch da zu sein allerdings sind die Rückstände beim Sperrgut so groß dass niemand an mein Paket kommt. Seit fast einem Monat. Das bedeutet dass ich wahrscheinlich noch einen Monat warten kann bis mein Paket wieder freigeschaufelt wurde.
Da kann ich als DHL Kunde bzw Empfänger gar nichts ausrichten. 
Man sagte mir bei DHL dass ich die Möglichkeit habe eine Nachforschung anzustellen. Die läuft allerdings seit fast 2 Wochen und meine eigene Nachforschung hat mich weiter gebracht.


----------



## Insomnia- (15. Juni 2020)

Moin, bei mir gabs bewegung.
Die Rechnung kam heute im Spam ordner an.
Auf der yt Seite ist der Vorgang abgeschlossen, ich habe eine dhl Tracking Nummer und werde nun jede Minute bei dhl aktualisieren.

hoffen wir mal das es nicht über dorsten läuft ?


----------



## Timo-io (16. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen, hat den jemand der ein Jeffsy (lieferbar ab 03.06.) bestellt hat, schon Versanddaten o. ä. erhalten?


----------



## Razor7787 (16. Juni 2020)

Du glücklicher. Ich hoffe dass ich auch in den kommenden Tagen dran bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razor7787 (16. Juni 2020)

Timo-io schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat den jemand der ein Jeffsy (lieferbar ab 03.06.) bestellt hat, schon Versanddaten o. ä. erhalten?


Nein, aber ich warte sehnsüchtig drauf. In einer Mail von Montag, letzter Woche, hieß es, dass das bike spätestens Mitte dieser Woche fertig sein soll und dann in den Versand geht.


----------



## Timo-io (16. Juni 2020)

Razor7787 schrieb:


> Nein, aber ich warte sehnsüchtig drauf. In einer Mail von Montag, letzter Woche, hieß es, dass das bike spätestens Mitte dieser Woche fertig sein soll und dann in den Versand geht.


Hört sich gut an. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass meins und natürlich auch deins bald verschickt wird.


----------



## Insomnia- (16. Juni 2020)

Timo-io schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, hat den jemand der ein Jeffsy (lieferbar ab 03.06.) bestellt hat, schon Versanddaten o. ä. erhalten?


Wie gesagt. Meins ist unterwegs seit gestern


----------



## Razor7787 (16. Juni 2020)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Wie gesagt. Meins ist unterwegs seit gestern


Jetzt kommt es halt darauf an wo man in der Charge bestellt hat. Natürlich wird hier auch nach dem Prinzip „First come, first serve“ verfahren.
Da insomnia seines jetzt Aber bekommt, bin ich guter Dinge dass unseres dann auch bald auf die Reise geht.


----------



## theonlydfens (16. Juni 2020)

Ich habe am 5.6.20 bestellt und bisher nichtmal die Zahlungsdaten erhalten. Kauf per Vorkasse. Da steht seit dem „in Bearbeitung“


----------



## Timo-io (16. Juni 2020)

theonlydfens schrieb:


> Ich habe am 5.6.20 bestellt und bisher nichtmal die Zahlungsdaten erhalten. Kauf per Vorkasse. Da steht seit dem „in Bearbeitung“


Da würde ich mich mal an den Support wenden. Bei mir war’s auch Vorkasse und ich hab nach ein paar Stunden die Auftrags-/Zahlungsdaten erhalten. Evtl. ging deine Bestellung unter oder so...


----------



## theonlydfens (16. Juni 2020)

Ich hab 2x bei YT angerufen. Derzeit haben die wohl extrem viel zu tun und baten mich zu gedulden. Die Zahlungsaufforderung ist aber vor zwei Stunden gekommen.
Jetzt heißt es noch warten bis das Geld da ist.


----------



## cmanszew (17. Juni 2020)

Moin,
habe am 09.06 ein YT Jeffsy Base 29, Blau (lieferbar ab 24.06) bestellt. Ich habe Vorkasse gewaehlt und bis Heute noch keine Auftragsbestaetigung erhalten. Mittlerweile ist das bike "ausfeverkauft". Denk ihr dass ich noch eine chance aufs bike habe? Habe auch keine lust ein Monat zu warten, um am Ende zu erfaren, dass ich doch keinz kriege.


----------



## theonlydfens (17. Juni 2020)

Ja die kommt noch. Ich habe 11 Tage gewartet um zahlen zu können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (18. Juni 2020)

Moin, 

heute kam die dhl Mail. 1-2 Tage nochbis zum Fahrrad. Paket ist schon in der Region angekommen


----------



## theonlydfens (18. Juni 2020)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> heute kam die dhl Mail. 1-2 Tage nochbis zum Fahrrad. Paket ist schon in der Region angekommen



Wie lang hat es bei dir vom Status „Zahlung erhalten“ bis zum Versand gedauert ?


----------



## Razor7787 (18. Juni 2020)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> heute kam die dhl Mail. 1-2 Tage nochbis zum Fahrrad. Paket ist schon in der Region angekommen


Sauber. Viel Spaß damit. Ich warte immer noch.


----------



## Timo-io (18. Juni 2020)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> heute kam die dhl Mail. 1-2 Tage nochbis zum Fahrrad. Paket ist schon in der Region angekommen


Freut mich zu hören, ich hoffe meins geht auch bald in den Versand. Hattest du das Base Modell bestellt, oder ein anderes?


----------



## Razor7787 (18. Juni 2020)

Gerade eine email bekommen, dass mein Bike für den Versand nächste Woche geplant ist. Da momentan ein stark erhöhtes Bestellaufkommen ist und YT pro Tag nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Bikes Verschicken kann, kommt es zu Verzögerungen.
Wenigstens mal ein Status ?


----------



## Timo-io (18. Juni 2020)

Razor7787 schrieb:


> Gerade eine email bekommen, dass mein Bike für den Versand nächste Woche geplant ist. Da momentan ein stark erhöhtes Bestellaufkommen ist und YT pro Tag nur eine bestimmte Anzahl an Bikes Verschicken kann, kommt es zu Verzögerungen.
> Wenigstens mal ein Status ?


Hast du nachgefragt oder kam die E-Mail von deren Seite aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razor7787 (18. Juni 2020)

Timo-io schrieb:


> Hast du nachgefragt oder kam die E-Mail von deren Seite aus?


Ich hab nachgefragt. Wenn ich im Ungewissen gelassen werde, dann hab ich keine ruhige Minute. ? Aber jetzt ist ja etwas Klarheit da.


----------



## Timo-io (18. Juni 2020)

Razor7787 schrieb:


> Ich hab nachgefragt


Dann werd ich das wohl auch mal machen...


----------



## Razor7787 (18. Juni 2020)

So, jetzt ist es auf „komplett abgeschlossen“ gesprungen und ich hab ne Trackingnummer. Juhuuuuuuu


----------



## DeeKay_ND (18. Juni 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin der Neue 

Habe im Mai ein Capra 29 Base geordert.
Lieferbar ab 17.06.2020.

Habe dank euch schon mal vorsichtshalber eine Mail an die Kollegen zum Liefertermin geschrieben.

Kurz um: Verzögerung bei Lieferanten haben zu einem verspäteten Start der Fertigung geführt.

Fertigstellung des Bikes KW27.  Die Lieferung folgt danach. _Schau'ma mal_

Grüße
Daniel


----------



## Deleted 546352 (18. Juni 2020)

Falls jemand aus dem PLZ 45er Gebiet kommt - betet dass euer Bike nicht ins DHL Frachtzentrum in Dorsten geliefert wird. Mein Decoy gammelt nun schon einen Monat dort und man kommt nicht ran, aufgrund der großen Rückstände... 

Ich drück euch die Daumen!


----------



## Armani42 (19. Juni 2020)

Colin33 schrieb:


> Falls jemand aus dem PLZ 45er Gebiet kommt - betet dass euer Bike nicht ins DHL Frachtzentrum in Dorsten geliefert wird. Mein Decoy gammelt nun schon einen Monat dort und man kommt nicht ran, aufgrund der großen Rückstände...
> 
> Ich drück euch die Daumen!



Das ist finde ich schon eine absolute Frechheit! Dafür sollte man eigentlich Schadensersatz von DHL fordern können!


----------



## Razor7787 (19. Juni 2020)

Armani42 schrieb:


> Das ist finde ich schon eine absolute Frechheit! Dafür sollte man eigentlich Schadensersatz von DHL fordern können!


Mindestens. Es gibt keine logische Erklärung dafür. Corona schön und gut, aber eine Woche Verspätung sollte das Maximum sein.


----------



## Armani42 (19. Juni 2020)

Ja es geht mir eig nicht um die Verspätung, sondern eher um den Fakt, dass man an das Paket nicht rankommt...
Was muss das denn dort für ein Schweinestall sein???


----------



## Timo-io (19. Juni 2020)

Ich hab jetzt auch die Mitteilung erhalten das mein Bike in Vorbereitung für den Versand ist und heute oder am Montag wahrscheinlichen DHL übergeben wird.


----------



## Deleted 546352 (19. Juni 2020)

Armani42 schrieb:


> Ja es geht mir eig nicht um die Verspätung, sondern eher um den Fakt, dass man an das Paket nicht rankommt...
> Was muss das denn dort für ein Schweinestall sein???


Das ist wohl wahr....Mittlerweile weiß ich auch nicht so recht weiter. Eigentlich ist das ein Fall für die Bild Zeitung oder sowas. Vielleicht werde ich lokale Medien einschalten wenn das so weitergeht. Man konnte mir ja nichtmal mitteilen wann man ungefähr an das Paket rankommt. Auch selbst habe ich mich angeboten zu helfen, hab Staplerschein und Co doch ist das natürlich nicht möglich. In Dorsten gab es schon vor Corona massive Probleme. Die Bikes für den Raum Essen werden übrigens über das neue Frachtzentrum in Bochum vertrieben. Da stehen die Chancen also besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (19. Juni 2020)

??


----------



## BigOrange (19. Juni 2020)

Da werde ich ja fast etwas neidisch @ Insomnia- Meins kommt wohl erst nach dem Wochenende.
Glückwunsch und viel Spaß damit ?


----------



## theonlydfens (19. Juni 2020)

Stimmte bei euch das Versanddatum immer mit dem auf der Rechnung überein ?


----------



## Timo-io (19. Juni 2020)

theonlydfens schrieb:


> Stimmte bei euch das Versanddatum immer mit dem auf der Rechnung überein ?


Nein, das Datum bezeichnet, den Zeitpunkt ab dem das Bike frühestens lieferbar sein soll, meistens dauert es ein paar Wochen länger...


----------



## theonlydfens (19. Juni 2020)

Ok. Meins ist eigentlich sofort lieferbar, auf der Rechnung steht aber 23.6.
Hm...


----------



## Timo-io (19. Juni 2020)

theonlydfens schrieb:


> Ok. Meins ist eigentlich sofort lieferbar, auf der Rechnung steht aber 23.6.
> Hm...


Achso bei sofort lieferbaren Bikes könnte das schon das Lieferdatum sein.


----------



## theonlydfens (19. Juni 2020)

Bin gespannt. Noch habe ich keine Trackingnummer.


----------



## Razor7787 (19. Juni 2020)

Insomnia- schrieb:


> ??


Oh Yay. Sehr geil. Freut mich für dich. Meines geht am Montag auf Reisen.


----------



## Razor7787 (19. Juni 2020)

theonlydfens schrieb:


> Bin gespannt. Noch habe ich keine Trackingnummer.


Guck mal in deinem YT Account nach, da sollte die trackingnummer stehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 546352 (19. Juni 2020)

Entschuldigt meine Wortwahl doch bei dieser Neuigkeit ist mir der Arsch geplatzt! Wie gesagt mein Bike stand seit einem Monat in 8,9km Entfernung und man kam nicht dran.... Jetzt steht es in Köln. 66km entfernt. DHL ist ein Drecksladen, ein ganz miserabler!!! Wut ist kein Ausdruck mehr dafür.
Die Bild Zeitung wurde übrigens in Kenntnis gesetzt mit Screenshots, Rechnung usw. Scheinbar haben die eine Abteilung für solche Fälle.


----------



## theonlydfens (19. Juni 2020)

Colin33 schrieb:


> Entschuldigt meine Wortwahl doch bei dieser Neuigkeit ist mir der Arsch geplatzt! Wie gesagt mein Bike stand seit einem Monat in 8,9km Entfernung und man kam nicht dran.... Jetzt steht es in Köln. 66km entfernt. DHL ist ein Drecksladen, ein ganz miserabler!!! Wut ist kein Ausdruck mehr dafür.
> Die Bild Zeitung wurde übrigens in Kenntnis gesetzt mit Screenshots, Rechnung usw. Scheinbar haben die eine Abteilung für solche Fälle.



das ist wirklich ein Witz. Bin gespannt ob es jemals ankommen wird


----------



## theonlydfens (19. Juni 2020)

Razor7787 schrieb:


> Guck mal in deinem YT Account nach, da sollte die trackingnummer stehen.



ja hat geklappt. Hab ich seit ca 18 Uhr


----------



## Razor7787 (20. Juni 2020)

Colin33 schrieb:


> Entschuldigt meine Wortwahl doch bei dieser Neuigkeit ist mir der Arsch geplatzt! Wie gesagt mein Bike stand seit einem Monat in 8,9km Entfernung und man kam nicht dran.... Jetzt steht es in Köln. 66km entfernt. DHL ist ein Drecksladen, ein ganz miserabler!!! Wut ist kein Ausdruck mehr dafür.
> Die Bild Zeitung wurde übrigens in Kenntnis gesetzt mit Screenshots, Rechnung usw. Scheinbar haben die eine Abteilung für solche Fälle.


„Die Sendung ist im Zielland des Empfängers eingetroffen“

so kann man sich das natürlich auch auslegen.


----------



## Razor7787 (20. Juni 2020)

@Insomnia- zeig dein Bike


----------



## Insomnia- (20. Juni 2020)

Heute erste Ausfahrt. Schaltung musste eingestellt werden und auf dem Lack sind übelste Rückstände von irgendeiner Flüssigkeit oder fett.... auch ein Unding bei dem Preis, aber davon lasse ich meinen Spaß nicht trüben.
Die Woche kommen vorne und hinten noch die MT7 drann und am 11.7 gehts nach Winterberg.

Fährt sich super. Sehr agil und bergauf kann man auch gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theonlydfens (20. Juni 2020)

Das Blau sieht echt gut aus. Besser als auf den YT Bildern. Viel Spaß ???


----------



## G.far (21. Juni 2020)

Hey, ich habe mir das Jeffsy ProRace im Outlet geholt, bezahlt ist es und die Bestätigungsmail kam auch am Freitag. Wie lange dauert es ca. bis es in den Versand geht? 

Hat Jemand das Jeffsy in XL? Bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob das doch evtl. zu gross fuer mich ist, bin 1,88.

An all die, die auch so sehnsuechtig darauf warten, bleibt stark


----------



## Razor7787 (21. Juni 2020)

G.far schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe mir das Jeffsy ProRace im Outlet geholt, bezahlt ist es und die Bestätigungsmail kam auch am Freitag. Wie lange dauert es ca. bis es in den Versand geht?
> 
> Hat Jemand das Jeffsy in XL? Bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob das doch evtl. zu gross fuer mich ist, bin 1,88.
> 
> An all die, die auch so sehnsuechtig darauf warten, bleibt stark


YT bikes fallen von Grund auf kleiner aus. XL wird perfekt für dich sein. 
bezüglich der Wartezeit....denke so eine Woche wirst schon warten dürfen.
Ich habe neulich einen tollen Bericht gelesen mit dem Titel „Mountainbike ist das neue Toilettenpapier“. Alles geht weg wie warme semmeln.


----------



## G.far (21. Juni 2020)

Danke fuer deine schnelle Antwort, jetzt bin ich etwas beruhigter.
Die OutletBikes sind teilweise alle schon wieder weg, da gebe ich dir Recht!
Yt scheint in den letzten Jahren immer beliebter geworden zu sein.


----------



## Insomnia- (21. Juni 2020)

G.far schrieb:


> Hey, ich habe mir das Jeffsy ProRace im Outlet geholt, bezahlt ist es und die Bestätigungsmail kam auch am Freitag. Wie lange dauert es ca. bis es in den Versand geht?
> 
> Hat Jemand das Jeffsy in XL? Bin mir echt nicht sicher, ob das doch evtl. zu gross fuer mich ist, bin 1,88.
> 
> An all die, die auch so sehnsuechtig darauf warten, bleibt stark


Fahre jeffsy in xl 27.5 heute die zweite Tour bin 188 tatsächlich. Passt ??


----------



## Razor7787 (21. Juni 2020)

Lustige Begebenheit heute. Ich war im Nachbardorf in der Eisdiele. Plötzlich kommt ein Ford Raptor um die Ecke. YT ist nur 20km von mir weg. Kennzeichen FO-YT... Ausgestiegen sind 4 Leute. Unter ihnen auch der Gründer, Markus Flossmann. Hinten, auf der Ladefläche, schön nagelneue bikes. Wollte mir schon eines runternehmen. Wahrscheinlich kamen sie von einer Tour.


----------



## Razor7787 (22. Juni 2020)

Bike soll morgen ankommen. Laut DHL.


----------



## theonlydfens (22. Juni 2020)

Razor7787 schrieb:


> Bike soll morgen ankommen. Laut DHL.



das geht dann aber fix. 
In welchem Bundesland wohnst du ? Habe seit Freitag nur den Status das die Sendungsdaten übermittelt worden sind.


----------



## Razor7787 (22. Juni 2020)

theonlydfens schrieb:


> das geht dann aber fix.
> In welchem Bundesland wohnst du ? Habe seit Freitag nur den Status das die Sendungsdaten übermittelt worden sind.


Nordbayern


----------



## theonlydfens (22. Juni 2020)

Ja ok. Dann gehts natürlich etwas schneller. Ich hoffe meines kommt spätestens Samstag. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nationrider (22. Juni 2020)

Servus, hab für unseren Sohn das 26“ Jeffsy Primus bestellt. Erste Aussage: Lieferbar ab 15.07.
Freitag dann die Info, das es Morgen zu DHL geht?
Wenn es passt können wir es am Wochenende einfahren. Das wird auf jeden Fall eine dicke Überraschung für den Racker...


----------



## BigOrange (23. Juni 2020)

Guten Morgen zusammen, sagt mal hat jemand von euch den Thirstmaster mitbestellt?
Sollte der vormontiert sein, oder bin ich nur blind und finde den nicht in der Packung? 

Grüße Orange


----------



## Razor7787 (23. Juni 2020)

Der sollte nicht montiert sein


----------



## MoRiTy (23. Juni 2020)

Hab ja wie gesagt ein Capra 29 Base in XL bestellt vor ziemlich genau drei Wochen. Liefertermin bei Bestellung und in der Auftragsbestätigung war der 15.07. 
Gestern Abend habe ich die Rechnung mit Versandtermin 24.06 bekommen und die Tracking Nummer ist auch im Konto. Das ist natürlich mal sehr cool, dass es 3 Wochen früher klappen könnte


----------



## Mobbymania (23. Juni 2020)

So ganz erschließt mir der Sinn des ganzen nicht und ist auch irgendwie nicht fair. Keine Angst ich gönn dir/euch vom ganzen Herzen das du dein Bike eher bekommst als erwartet aber.....
Warum werden nicht als erstes die Besteller abgefertigt die schon ihr Bike bestellt haben und einen viel früheren Termin hatten.
Habe anfang Mai bestellt, Liefertmin 10.06. und laut Hotline heute, wird es frühestens nächste Woche versendet. Das nervt mich dann schon etwas...


----------



## Razor7787 (23. Juni 2020)

Mobbymania schrieb:


> So ganz erschließt mir der Sinn des ganzen nicht und ist auch irgendwie nicht fair. Keine Angst ich gönn dir/euch vom ganzen Herzen das du dein Bike eher bekommst als erwartet aber.....
> Warum werden nicht als erstes die Besteller abgefertigt die schon ihr Bike bestellt haben und einen viel früheren Termin hatten.
> Habe anfang Mai bestellt, Liefertmin 10.06. und laut Hotline heute, wird es frühestens nächste Woche versendet. Das nervt mich dann schon etwas...


Das kommt drauf an welches bike du bestellt hast.


----------



## Mobbymania (23. Juni 2020)

Spielt das eine Rolle?
Die Bikes werden doch alle in der gleichen Halle zusammen gebaut oder?


----------



## MarKurte (23. Juni 2020)

Mobbymania schrieb:


> Spielt das eine Rolle?
> Die Bikes werden doch alle in der gleichen Halle zusammen gebaut oder?


Ja, weil möglicherweise einige Modelle/Komponenten früher als erwartet im Lager eintreffen, während andere Modelle erst mit Verzögerung ankommen. Das gleiche gilt auch für die Größe und Farbe der Rahmen.


----------



## MoRiTy (23. Juni 2020)

Hast du denn auch ein Capra Base XL 29er in schwarz bestellt? Ich denke die arbeiten die einzelnen Modelle und Ausführungen parallel ab. Und ich denke es ist normal, dass es je nach Verfügbarkeit(evtl. auch von einzelnen Komponenten) mal etwas schneller geht oder mal etwas länger dauert (viele berichten ja, dass sie nach Termin noch um die 2 Wochen warten mussten). 
Kann ja einfach gut sein, dass sich beim Capra Base 29 nur ein Bauteil gefehlt hat und alles verzögert hat, während es bei deinem Modell einfach die reguläre 2 Wochen Verzögerung gibt. 
Ich bin mir sicher, dass die Aufträge (zumindest eines Modells und einer Größe) auch in ihrer Reihenfolge abgehandelt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoRiTy (23. Juni 2020)

Mobbymania schrieb:


> Spielt das eine Rolle?
> Die Bikes werden doch alle in der gleichen Halle zusammen gebaut oder?


Ja klar, wenn du eine Variante mit beispielsweise Fox Factory Komponenten bestellt hast und diese vorrübergehend Lieferengpässe haben, warum sollte dann ein Capra mit Rockshox Komponenten nicht schon raus gehen?


----------



## Mobbymania (23. Juni 2020)

MoRiTy schrieb:


> Ja klar, wenn du eine Variante mit beispielsweise Fox Factory Komponenten bestellt hast und diese vorrübergehend Lieferengpässe haben, warum sollte dann ein Capra mit Rockshox Komponenten nicht schon raus gehen?



Okay okay das hab ich evtl. nicht so betrachtet. Hab es Verstanden 
Nervt allerdings trotzdem


----------



## MoRiTy (23. Juni 2020)

Ja, verständlich. Warten macht selten spaß


----------



## FeWe11 (23. Juni 2020)

Da ich gerade auch zu den Wartenden gehöre und ich das nur sehr sehr schwer kann, habe ich natürlich schon ein paar Mal bei YT angerufen 
Lieferengpässe von einzelnen Komponenten ist eine Möglichkeit. Mit wurde mitgeteilt, dass YT über Deutschland verteilt mehrere Montagehallen hat. Somit lässt sich halt echt nur schwer sagen, wo aktuell die Hütte brennt und wo Kapazitäten "frei" sind.
Habe vor 1 1/2 Wochen samstags bestellt (auf Lager) und gestern Abend das Tracking erhalten. Bike sollte heute (hoffentlich) dann in den Versand gehen --> Umstieg von 2019er Capra Pro 27.5 auf 2020er Capra Pro Race 27.5


----------



## Razor7787 (23. Juni 2020)

Meines ist angekommen. Gestern versendet, heute angekommen. Leider hab ich Spätschicht. verdammt.

lieferbar seit 03.06.
Lieferung 23.06. 
In der aktuellen Situation vertretbar.


----------



## FeWe11 (23. Juni 2020)

Razor7787 schrieb:


> Meines ist angekommen. Gestern versendet, heute angekommen. Leider hab ich Spätschicht. verdammt.
> 
> lieferbar seit 03.06.
> Lieferung 23.06.
> In der aktuellen Situation vertretbar.



Ok das ging ja mal ultrafix


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razor7787 (23. Juni 2020)

FeWe11 schrieb:


> Ok das ging ja mal ultrafix


Schon. Bedenkt man aber dass YT nur 20km weg ist, war der Liefererweg umsonst. Hätte ich such holen können.


----------



## FeWe11 (23. Juni 2020)

Razor7787 schrieb:


> Schon. Bedenkt man aber dass YT nur 20km weg ist, war der Liefererweg umsonst. Hätte ich such holen können.



Ja so einfach ist es leider nicht. Letztes Jahr wurde mein Bike irgendwo aus Thüringen verschickt und war dann im Verteilzentrum in Leipzig. Aus Hausen bzw. Forchheim werden keine neuen Bikes verschickt. Ansonsten wäre ich aus München auch die 200km schnell hingedüst.


----------



## cyp7195 (23. Juni 2020)

hey, wollte euch mal meine jetzige YT Erfahrung mitteilen. Habe mir am 16/06 das Capra AL XL in Twotone Blue bestellt. Auftragsbestätigung kam die Woche danach (habe dort angerufen und höflich gefragt wann die denn käme, da in der ersten Mail stand die kommt nach 2-3 Tagen). Heute habe ich meine Rechnung erhalten und im Bestellportal liegt auch schon die DHL Tracking Nummer vor. Soll am 25/06 versendet werden. Bis jetzt habe ich nur positive Erfahrung mit YT gemacht vorallem weil beim bike lieferbar ab 16.07 stand.

 Grüße


----------



## langer_mtb (23. Juni 2020)

Glückwunsch an alle die Ihr Fahrrad bekommen haben. Habe am 03.06. ein Outlet Capra bestellt (Verfügbarkeit sofort). Es kamen zwei "bezahlt" Bestätigungen im Abstand von einer Woche. Zweimal angerufen -> vertröstet auf bald. Auslieferung hakt angeblich im Versand. YT kann nicht sagen, wann ausgeliefert wird. Das die Erwartung aus angezeigter Verfügbarkeit "sofort" plus Bezahlen per Paypal in keinem Liefertermin mündet...


----------



## Deleted 546352 (23. Juni 2020)

Nach einem Monat und einem Tag Wartezeit soll es morgen erneut "voraussichtlich" zugestellt werden. Diesmal aus dem 66km entfernten Köln, statt aus dem 9km entfernten Dorsten. Wurden Pakete zur Nachforschung etwa in Köln gesammelt und gehen dann gesondert raus? Wurde der Rückstand in Dorsten auf andere Frachtzentren verteilt? Oder spinnt die App einfach nur und ich warte vergebens? Habe weder Mails noch sonstiges erhalten? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## langer_mtb (23. Juni 2020)

Colin33 schrieb:


> Nach einem Monat und einem Tag Wartezeit soll es morgen erneut "voraussichtlich" zugestellt werden. Diesmal aus dem 66km entfernten Köln, statt aus dem 9km entfernten Dorsten. Wurden Pakete zur Nachforschung etwa in Köln gesammelt und gehen dann gesondert raus? Wurde der Rückstand in Dorsten auf andere Frachtzentren verteilt? Oder spinnt die App einfach nur und ich warte vergebens? Habe weder Mails noch sonstiges erhalten? Fragen über Fragen...



Ich würde Dir empfehlen, Deine Ansprüche bei YT anzumelden (Status: nicht geliefert). Solange Du das Fahrrad nicht bekommen hast, sind sie in der Pflicht. Ich hatte so ein Thema mit einer unauffindbaren Autobatterie. Eine Neue wurde anstandslos versendet, den entstandenen Schaden (Batterie weg) handelt der Händler mit z.B. DHL direkt aus.
Aber erstmal kannst Du ja noch auf morgen warten !!!


----------



## nationrider (23. Juni 2020)

@Collin33: drücke kräftig die Daumen für morgen! War ja scheinbar echt ne Odyssee...

wenn’s gut läuft kommt das Jeffsy Primus am Donnerstag ?


----------



## Enquryx (24. Juni 2020)

Hat zufällig auch jemand ein Decoy Pro Race bestellt mit der Aussage Lieferbar ab 1.7 und hat von YT schon mehr gehört als die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten? Vielleicht bin ich zu nervös aber ich kanns kaum abwarten


----------



## FeWe11 (24. Juni 2020)

Colin33 schrieb:


> Nach einem Monat und einem Tag Wartezeit soll es morgen erneut "voraussichtlich" zugestellt werden. Diesmal aus dem 66km entfernten Köln, statt aus dem 9km entfernten Dorsten. Wurden Pakete zur Nachforschung etwa in Köln gesammelt und gehen dann gesondert raus? Wurde der Rückstand in Dorsten auf andere Frachtzentren verteilt? Oder spinnt die App einfach nur und ich warte vergebens? Habe weder Mails noch sonstiges erhalten? Fragen über Fragen...


darf man gratulieren? meins wurde heute verschickt, zustellung für morgen schon geplant


----------



## Hannes106 (24. Juni 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Hat zufällig auch jemand ein Decoy Pro Race bestellt mit der Aussage Lieferbar ab 1.7 und hat von YT schon mehr gehört als die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten? Vielleicht bin ich zu nervös aber ich kanns kaum abwarten



Servus, 
ich habe ein Decoy Pro Race am 02. Juni bestellt mit Lieferbar ab 01.07. 
Bis jetzt habe ich auch nur die Auftragsbestätigung und Bestätigung der Zahlung. 

Sitz auch schon auf Kohlen 

Grüße
Hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Razor7787 (24. Juni 2020)

Mein Bike ist da. Wahnsinns Teil.


----------



## Deleted 546352 (24. Juni 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Hat zufällig auch jemand ein Decoy Pro Race bestellt mit der Aussage Lieferbar ab 1.7 und hat von YT schon mehr gehört als die Auftragsbestätigung erhalten? Vielleicht bin ich zu nervös aber ich kanns kaum abwarten


Ich hätte verdammt gern ein Pro Race. Naja beim nächsten Mal vielleicht?. Mein Bike war lieferbar ab dem 20.05. - YT verschickte es am 19.05.  Heute, am 24.06. ist es endlich angekommen. 
Was allerdings an DHL lag. 
Bestellt hab ich das Decoy am 09.05. und der Auftrag war innerhalb von 10 Tagen inklusive Montage und Export in meine Region abgeschlossen.


----------



## MilchBanDi (25. Juni 2020)

Servus 

habe mir am 11.05 ein Decoy pro 29 In XL ( lieferbar ab 24.06)kurze Zeit später war das aber Ausverkauft ,laut Status ist das immer noch im Bearbeitung, kann’s kaum erwarten ....


----------



## Enquryx (25. Juni 2020)

MilchBanDi schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> habe mir am 11.05 ein Decoy pro 29 In XL ( lieferbar ab 24.06)kurze Zeit später war das aber Ausverkauft ,laut Status ist das immer noch im Bearbeitung, kann’s kaum erwarten ....


 Ja in L was ich am 29.5 bestellt habe ist es jetzt auch ausverkauft... aber schön zu wissen das ich nicht der einzige bin der nicht mehr warten kann..


----------



## Enquryx (25. Juni 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> Servus,
> ich habe ein Decoy Pro Race am 02. Juni bestellt mit Lieferbar ab 01.07.
> Bis jetzt habe ich auch nur die Auftragsbestätigung und Bestätigung der Zahlung.
> 
> ...


 Okay also auch so wie bei mir..


----------



## MilchBanDi (25. Juni 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Ja in L was ich am 29.5 bestellt habe ist es jetzt auch ausverkauft... aber schön zu wissen das ich nicht der einzige bin der nicht mehr warten kann..


 Ja ich hoffe es dauert nicht arg zu lang .... habe mir nächste Woche extra Urlaub genommen ?


----------



## Armani42 (25. Juni 2020)

Hmm mein Jeffsy Base sollte am 24.06. lieferbar sein. Bis heute kam leider noch keine Lieferungsbestätigung 

Ich hoffe mal es wird die Tage noch verschickt...


----------



## MilchBanDi (25. Juni 2020)

Armani42 schrieb:


> Hmm mein Jeffsy Base sollte am 24.06. lieferbar sein. Bis heute kam leider noch keine Lieferungsbestätigung
> 
> Ich hoffe mal es wird die Tage noch verschickt...



Schon ekliges Gefühl oder ? Einfach so zu warten ??  hab mit YT telefoniert , die meinten spätestens bis Ende nächste Woche werden die Bikes verschickt  :-/


----------



## Enquryx (25. Juni 2020)

MilchBanDi schrieb:


> Ja ich hoffe es dauert nicht arg zu lang .... habe mir nächste Woche extra Urlaub genommen ?


Das hoffe ich für dich auch, ich muss mir dann spontan urlaub nehmen sobald ich die Tracking nummer habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Armani42 (25. Juni 2020)

MilchBanDi schrieb:


> Schon ekliges Gefühl oder ? Einfach so zu warten ??  hab mit YT telefoniert , die meinten spätestens bis Ende nächste Woche werden die Bikes verschickt  :-/




Hehe ja definitiv xD
Gibt schöneres, aber gut solange das Bike nicht in dieser mysteriösen Zwischenstation lagert,
wo alles ewig dauert, kann ich damit leben


----------



## Deleted 546352 (25. Juni 2020)

Welche Pedale habt ihr dazu genommen? Da die Hope F20 nicht lieferbar waren hab ich die Reverse Escape Flats probiert. Trotzdem hätte ich jetzt lieber die Hope's. Andere schwören auf SAM Hill Pedals. Mein Kumpel hat das Decoy mit den Crankstamp 7 - ist mit diesen allerdings nicht so zufrieden. Die Qual der Wahl.


----------



## MilchBanDi (25. Juni 2020)

Colin33 schrieb:


> Welche Pedale habt ihr dazu genommen? Da die Hope F20 nicht lieferbar waren hab ich die Reverse Escape Flats probiert. Trotzdem hätte ich jetzt lieber die Hope's. Andere schwören auf SAM Hill Pedals. Mein Kumpel hat das Decoy mit den Crankstamp 7 - ist mit diesen allerdings nicht so zufrieden. Die Qual der Wahl.



Also ich hab mich davor ausgiebig informiert , und habe mit dir Crankbrothers 7 gekauft , Die Hope‘ waren Tests Sieger , dennoch für mich zu arg Griffig , das würde mich ein wenig stören.  Kumpel hat das SAM Hill , und ist auch mega zufrieden ,wiederum feiert er die Cranks genauso ,  Dennoch bin ich der Meinung das du mit all den Hersteller die du da oben genannten hast ,Gut aufgehoben bist ?


----------



## mr.brown (25. Juni 2020)

Mal ein kurzes Update für alle die genau so ungeduldig warten wie ich:

Gestern habe ich die Rechnung erhalten, Versand soll morgen starten, laut Tracking-Nr. ist die 
Sendung elektronisch angekündigt. 

Izzo Comp in L
bestellt Ende April
Verfügbarkeit ab 10.06.


----------



## mr.brown (25. Juni 2020)

Colin33 schrieb:


> Welche Pedale habt ihr dazu genommen?



Wenn die maximale Anzahl an Pins nicht unbedingt das entscheidende Kriterium ist, sondern das Gewicht, greife ich seit Jahren immer auf die gleichen Pedale zurück. Ist vielleicht für die eher FR/DH lastigen Fahrer nicht die beste Wahl, aber mit five-ten Schuhen reicht der Grip auch wenn es sehr ruppig zugeht locker aus.





__





						XPEDO SPRY
					






					xpedo.com
				




Ich fahre die Dinger an 3 verschiedenen Bikes und bisher halten sie alles aus. Für alle, die trotz Plattform Pedal trotzdem auf das Gewicht schauen, habe ich noch nichts gefunden, was auch nur annhähernd an die knapp 270g ran kommt.


----------



## Mobbymania (25. Juni 2020)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Mal ein kurzes Update
> 
> Izzo Comp in L
> bestellt Ende April
> Verfügbarkeit ab 10.06.



Schließe mich dem an:
Izzo Pro L
Bestellt Anfang Mai
Verfügbarkeit ab 10.06.
Sendungsnummer wurde mir gestern mitgeteilt und das Bike soll morgen auf die Reise gehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilchBanDi (25. Juni 2020)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Mal ein kurzes Update für alle die genau so ungeduldig warten wie ich:
> 
> Gestern habe ich die Rechnung erhalten, Versand soll morgen starten, laut Tracking-Nr. ist die
> Sendung elektronisch angekündigt.
> ...



puh , es kann also doch länger dauern als das angegebenen Verfügbarkeit darum ?
Dennoch Glückwunsch das dein bike bald bei dir sein wird ?


----------



## mr.brown (25. Juni 2020)

Mobbymania schrieb:


> Schließe mich dem an:
> Izzo Pro L
> Bestellt Anfang Mai
> Verfügbarkeit ab 10.06.
> Sendungsnummer wurde mir gestern mitgeteilt und das Bike soll morgen auf die Reise gehen.



Da bin ich mal gespannt, auch welcher Ecke kommst du? 
Mein Paket muss nach Essen und ich hab etwas Schiss, dass die das Ruhrgebiet über die hier so oft erwähnte Zentrale in Dorsten beliefern...hier wurde ja schon geschrieben, dass der Ablauf dort eine Katastrophe ist.


----------



## Armani42 (25. Juni 2020)

Aber ganz ehrlich:

Immer noch besser YT als Rose Bikes, da beträgt nämlich bei allen Bikes die Wartezeit mind. 15 Wochen xD

Bis dahin ists ja schon wieder kalt


----------



## Mobbymania (25. Juni 2020)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt, auch welcher Ecke kommst du?
> Mein Paket muss nach Essen und ich hab etwas Schiss, dass die das Ruhrgebiet über die hier so oft erwähnte Zentrale in Dorsten beliefern...hier wurde ja schon geschrieben, dass der Ablauf dort eine Katastrophe ist.


Komme aus Niederbayern 

Das war hoffentlich nur eine Ausnahme. Denke DH wird das Bike dann Monatg oder Dienstag zustellen. Drücke dir auch die Daumen


----------



## mr.brown (25. Juni 2020)

Mobbymania schrieb:


> Komme aus Niederbayern
> 
> Das war hoffentlich nur eine Ausnahme. Denke DH wird das Bike dann Monatg oder Dienstag zustellen. Drücke dir auch die Daumen


Meinst du wirklich so schnell geht das? Hab hier die meisten Beiträge nur flüchtig verfolgt, aber bei der ganzen Prozedur mit Ankündigung, Abholung, Zustellzentrum, etc. rechne ich eher mit Ende kommender Woche, wenn überhaupt. Aber ich lass mich auch gerne positiv überraschen...


----------



## nationrider (25. Juni 2020)

Also, das JEFFSY Primus für unseren kleinen steht seit 2 Tagen im DHL-Zentrum ( 12 km entfernt) und wird nicht ausgeliefert


----------



## FeWe11 (25. Juni 2020)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt, auch welcher Ecke kommst du?
> Mein Paket muss nach Essen und ich hab etwas Schiss, dass die das Ruhrgebiet über die hier so oft erwähnte Zentrale in Dorsten beliefern...hier wurde ja schon geschrieben, dass der Ablauf dort eine Katastrophe ist.


Mein Rad wurde gestern von DHL bei YT abgeholt und mittags stand bereits Zustellung am nächsten Tag (in München). Um 10 heute Vormittag hat es geklingelt und das Bike war da


----------



## Robihh (26. Juni 2020)

Na dann reihe ich mal mit ein!! Wenn auf der Seite ,, sofort verfügbar „ steht wann denkt ihr kann man mit dem Bike rechnen?


----------



## Mobbymania (26. Juni 2020)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Meinst du wirklich so schnell geht das? Hab hier die meisten Beiträge nur flüchtig verfolgt, aber bei der ganzen Prozedur mit Ankündigung, Abholung, Zustellzentrum, etc. rechne ich eher mit Ende kommender Woche, wenn überhaupt. Aber ich lass mich auch gerne positiv überraschen...


Ab Abholung bei YT sind es normal 2-3 Werktage. 



Robihh schrieb:


> Na dann reihe ich mal mit ein!! Wenn auf der Seite ,, sofort verfügbar „ steht wann denkt ihr kann man mit dem Bike rechnen?


Denke so 1-2 Wochen sollte es dauern.


----------



## Robihh (26. Juni 2020)

Verdammt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FeWe11 (26. Juni 2020)

Robihh schrieb:


> Na dann reihe ich mal mit ein!! Wenn auf der Seite ,, sofort verfügbar „ steht wann denkt ihr kann man mit dem Bike rechnen?


Am 13.06. bestellt, am 25.06. war das Bike da - auch sofort verfügbar. Denke dass 2 Wochen aktuell auch im Vergleich zu anderen Herstellern immer noch top sind.


----------



## Robihh (26. Juni 2020)

Das sowieso. Ging nur um ein wenig Planung!


----------



## Deleted 546352 (26. Juni 2020)

mr.brown schrieb:


> Da bin ich mal gespannt, auch welcher Ecke kommst du?
> Mein Paket muss nach Essen und ich hab etwas Schiss, dass die das Ruhrgebiet über die hier so oft erwähnte Zentrale in Dorsten beliefern...hier wurde ja schon geschrieben, dass der Ablauf dort eine Katastrophe ist.


Hey, ich kann dich beruhigen. Soweit ich weiß laufen die Sperrgüter für den Raum Essen über das neue DHL Frachtzentrum in Bochum. Das legendäre Frachtzentrum in Dorsten sollte damit raus sein. Ich drück dir die Daumen!!! ??


----------



## G.far (26. Juni 2020)

Hey also meins kam jetzt auch früher als erwartet. Habe allerdings auch des öfteren mal angerufen 
Wünsche allen anderen auch, dass eure bikes schnell kommen und ihr das gute Wetter noch so lange es geht ausnutzen könnt.


----------



## MilchBanDi (26. Juni 2020)

G.far schrieb:


> Hey also meins kam jetzt auch früher als erwartet. Habe allerdings auch des öfteren mal angerufen
> Wünsche allen anderen auch, dass eure bikes schnell kommen und ihr das gute Wetter noch so lange es geht ausnutzen könnt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1072229


Glückwunsch, angerufen ? Hast mir irgendwelche Tipps ??


----------



## G.far (26. Juni 2020)

MilchBanDi schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, angerufen ? Hast mir irgendwelche Tipps ??



Dankeschön.
Hatte gesagt, dass es ein Geschenk sei. Eigentlich hätte es nächste Woche kommen sollen, doch nach dem Anruf ging es dann doch schneller


----------



## Mobbymania (26. Juni 2020)

G.far schrieb:


> Dankeschön.
> Hatte gesagt, dass es ein Geschenk sei. Eigentlich hätte es nächste Woche kommen sollen, doch nach dem Anruf ging es dann doch schneller


Also bei sowas kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln! Sorry
Egoismus pur.... Sinnfrei die Hotline blockiert und Gründe angegeben die nicht Real sind. Ein Hoch auf dich!


----------



## G.far (26. Juni 2020)

Mobbymania schrieb:


> Also bei sowas kann ich nur den Kopf schütteln! Sorry
> Egoismus pur.... Sinnfrei die Hotline blockiert und Gründe angegeben die nicht Real sind. Ein Hoch auf dich!



Jetzt übertreibe es mal nicht, habe schon über 3 Wochen gewartet und extra Urlaub genommen.
Wäre nicht schön gewesen, den Urlaub für umsonst genommen zu haben.


----------



## Armani42 (26. Juni 2020)

Soo eben auch mal angerufen, die meinten die Bikes die ab 24.06. verfügbar sind, sind noch in der Produktion und sollten nächste Woche dann verschickt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robihh (26. Juni 2020)

Gestern bestellt und Bestellbestätigung erhalten. Und ebend kam die Auftragsbestätigung ?


----------



## MilchBanDi (26. Juni 2020)

Robihh schrieb:


> Gestern bestellt und Bestellbestätigung erhalten. Und ebend kam die Auftragsbestätigung ?


Was hast du dir bestellt ?


----------



## Robihh (27. Juni 2020)

Capra cf 29


----------



## Enquryx (27. Juni 2020)

Für die die auch ein Decoy bestellt haben, diese sollen nächste Woche fertiggestellt werden und dann umgehend verschickt werden.


----------



## Hannes106 (27. Juni 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Für die die auch ein Decoy bestellt haben, diese sollen nächste Woche fertiggestellt werden und dann umgehend verschickt werden.



Ich habe eins bestellt. Na hoffentlich klappt das auch so. Hab aktuell kein Bike und hock schon auf Kohlen. Will endlich wieder biken ?


----------



## Enquryx (27. Juni 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> Ich habe eins bestellt. Na hoffentlich klappt das auch so. Hab aktuell kein Bike und hock schon auf Kohlen. Will endlich wieder biken ?


Ich hab zwar Gott sei dank noch eins, aber ich kanns trotzdem kaum erwarten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TK5555 (27. Juni 2020)

Hi, bin neu hier. Hab mir ein Jeffsy base 29 bestellt, Lieferbar ab 19.08.20. Hat zufällig jemand den selben Termin und von YT schon irgendwas gehört z.B. dass das Bike doch früher geliefert werden kann ?


----------



## MilchBanDi (27. Juni 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> Ich habe eins bestellt. Na hoffentlich klappt das auch so. Hab aktuell kein Bike und hock schon auf Kohlen. Will endlich wieder biken ?


 Same .... Bin schon am ausrasten ?


----------



## nationrider (27. Juni 2020)

Das Jeffsy Primus 26“ von unserem Sohn ist da! Laut YT Page erst ab 15.07. lieferbar


----------



## MilchBanDi (29. Juni 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Für die die auch ein Decoy bestellt haben, diese sollen nächste Woche fertiggestellt werden und dann umgehend verschickt werden.


Also soll ich erst nächstes Woche damit rechnen wahrscheinlich:/


----------



## mr.brown (29. Juni 2020)

Mein Izzo Comp ist heute gekommen! War eigentlich für Samstag angekündigt, aber dann halt heute. Verpackung usw. intakt, beim ersten schnellen Check sieht alles einwandfrei aus. Allerdings hatte ich in Erinnerung, dass bei den Erstbestellern für das Izzo die Thirstmaster 5000 mitgeliefert werden sollte...war damals als Bonus auf der Website so kommuziert worden meine ich, bin mir nur leider nicht mehr ganz sicher. 
Bei mir war aber nix dabei.

Alles Weitere dann ab jetzt im Izzo-Thread und allen Wartenden eine schnelle Lieferung!


----------



## Mobbymania (29. Juni 2020)

M


mr.brown schrieb:


> Mein Izzo Comp ist heute gekommen! War eigentlich für Samstag angekündigt, aber dann halt heute. Verpackung usw. intakt, beim ersten schnellen Check sieht alles einwandfrei aus. Allerdings hatte ich in Erinnerung, dass bei den Erstbestellern für das Izzo die Thirstmaster 5000 mitgeliefert werden sollte...war damals als Bonus auf der Website so kommuziert worden meine ich, bin mir nur leider nicht mehr ganz sicher.
> Bei mir war aber nix dabei.
> 
> Alles Weitere dann ab jetzt im Izzo-Thread und allen Wartenden eine schnelle Lieferung!


Meins wurde am Samstag zugestellt. Irre schnller Versand seitens DHL


----------



## mr.brown (29. Juni 2020)

Ja, die Versanddauer fand ich auch wirklich top! Wann hattest du denn bestellt, kannst du was zu der Thirstmaster Flasche sagen?

Auf jeden Fall erstmal viel Spaß mit dem Hobel!

Edit: Hab deinen Kommentar schon im anderen Thread gelesen, danke!


----------



## Enquryx (29. Juni 2020)

MilchBanDi schrieb:


> Also soll ich erst nächstes Woche damit rechnen wahrscheinlich:/


 Sieht so aus leider


----------



## MilchBanDi (29. Juni 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Sieht so aus leider


Ist doch Scheisse , ein Mitarbeiter sagte mir das die Bestellung 2 Tage nachdem stehende Termin rausgehen würden ,(24.06) aber spätestens Anfang nächste Woche , nun ja jetzt hab ich die Woche extra Urlaub genommen , und jetzt lies ich hier das doch nächste Woche damit zu rechnen ist -.- ich weiß nicht aber das fuckt mich schon ab


----------



## Mobbymania (29. Juni 2020)

MilchBanDi schrieb:


> Ist doch Scheisse , ein Mitarbeiter sagte mir das die Bestellung 2 Tage nachdem stehende Termin rausgehen würden ,(24.06) aber spätestens Anfang nächste Woche , nun ja jetzt hab ich die Woche extra Urlaub genommen , und jetzt lies ich hier das doch nächste Woche damit zu rechnen ist -.- ich weiß nicht aber das fuckt mich schon ab


Von wann ist diese Aussage? Momentan verzögert sich der Versand so um die 14Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyp7195 (29. Juni 2020)

Mein bike kam heute an. Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Versanddauer. Jedoch kam das Bike leider mit ein paar makeln, welche jetzt nicht weltbewegend sind, aber an einem neuen Bike auch nicht unbedingt sein sollten.

unter anderem ein kleiner „Kratzer“, rote Farbe auf dem Lack, Schaltzug deutlich zu lang und ordentlich zerkratzt.

Trotzdem fährt sich das bike Super und ich bin  insgesamt sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Deleted 546352 (30. Juni 2020)

cyp7195 schrieb:


> Mein bike kam heute an. Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Versanddauer. Jedoch kam das Bike leider mit ein paar makeln, welche jetzt nicht weltbewegend sind, aber an einem neuen Bike auch nicht unbedingt sein sollten.
> 
> unter anderem ein kleiner „Kratzer“, rote Farbe auf dem Lack, Schaltzug deutlich zu lang und ordentlich zerkratzt.
> 
> Trotzdem fährt sich das bike Super und ich bin  insgesamt sehr zufrieden.


Ja....diese Gummikappen waren bei meiner Schaltung hinten auch schon gut zerkratzt und verbogen, vorne an den Bremsleitungen jedoch keine Schäden. 
Die Hinterradbremse hatte so gut wie gar kein Öl, wundert mich dass sie es einfach so verbauen ohne es zu checken.
Und zu den Wartezeiten....da kann ich ein Liedchen von singen. Doppelt so bitter wenn dafür der Urlaub flöten geht ? ich drück die Daumen!????


----------



## Tobsra (30. Juni 2020)

cyp7195 schrieb:


> Mein bike kam heute an. Bin auch sehr zufrieden mit der Versanddauer. Jedoch kam das Bike leider mit ein paar makeln, welche jetzt nicht weltbewegend sind, aber an einem neuen Bike auch nicht unbedingt sein sollten.
> 
> unter anderem ein kleiner „Kratzer“, rote Farbe auf dem Lack, Schaltzug deutlich zu lang und ordentlich zerkratzt.
> 
> Trotzdem fährt sich das bike Super und ich bin  insgesamt sehr zufrieden.


Die rote Farbe ist wahrscheinlich nur Fett


----------



## cyp7195 (30. Juni 2020)

Tobsra schrieb:


> Die rote Farbe ist wahrscheinlich nur Fett


Spielt ja keine Rolle, sollte bei Auslieferung meiner Meinung nach nicht so sein.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Juli 2020)

So, dann setz ich mich jetzt auch mal ins Wartezimmer. Besteht hier Maskenpflicht? 

Spaß beiseite.. Meine Bestellung ist heute rausgegangen.
Capra Pro 27.5" in Ghostship Green.

Ich bin gespannt wie lange es dauern wird und wie alles abläuft. Urlaub auf einen voraussichtlichen Liefertermin werde ich mir auf jeden fall nicht nehmen.


----------



## cmanszew (1. Juli 2020)

Armani42 schrieb:


> Soo eben auch mal angerufen, die meinten die Bikes die ab 24.06. verfügbar sind, sind noch in der Produktion und sollten nächste Woche dann verschickt werden



Hat schon jemand eine tracking Nummer erhalten? Bei mir immer noch nichts  Ich war aber einer der letzten die den ab 24.06 liefierbaren Jeffsy Base 29 bestellt haben, kurz danach war das Bike Ausverkauft.


----------



## MilchBanDi (1. Juli 2020)

cmanszew schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine tracking Nummer erhalten? Bei mir immer noch nichts  Ich war aber einer der letzten die den ab 24.06 liefierbaren Jeffsy Base 29 bestellt haben, kurz danach war das Bike Ausverkauft.



Habe mir ein Decoy pro 29 bestellt , lieferbar ab 24.06 , war einer der ersten aber , kurz vor meiner Bestellung war es sofort verfügbar , naja auf jeden Fall hab ich auch immer noch nix bekommen , weder eine voraussichtlich Liefertermin noch DHL Tracking , gestern mit YT nochmal telefoniert , die meinten die werden erst nächste Woche verschickt, und spätestens übernächste bei mir eintreffen.... zum kotzen ?


----------



## Enquryx (1. Juli 2020)

MilchBanDi schrieb:


> Habe mir ein Decoy pro 29 bestellt , lieferbar ab 24.06 , war einer der ersten aber , kurz vor meiner Bestellung war es sofort verfügbar , naja auf jeden Fall hab ich auch immer noch nix bekommen , weder eine voraussichtlich Liefertermin noch DHL Tracking , gestern mit YT nochmal telefoniert , die meinten die werden erst nächste Woche verschickt, und spätestens übernächste bei mir eintreffen.... zum kotzen ?


Ich fühle mit dir.. ich warte zwar auf ein Decoy Pro Race, aber ich habe die selbe aussage erhalten. Scheinbar werden die "gleichzeitig" fertig und verschickt.


----------



## theonlydfens (1. Juli 2020)

bei mir gibt es auch Neuigkeiten:

ich hatte am 5.6. das Decoy Base in M Model 2019 aus dem Outlet bestellt.
Habe dann am 16.6. die Zahlungsdaten erhalten und direkt überwiesen (Kauf per Vorkasse).  Würde ich heute nach der langen Wartezeit nicht mehr so machen.
Am18.6. wurde das Bike als bezahlt markiert und am 19.6. habe ich die Rechnung bekommen.

Dann habe ich am morgen des 19.6. aber gesehen, dass es noch ein Decoy Base in L gibt (auch im Outlet) und mir L auch besser passen würde. Ich habe bei YT angerufen, 45 Minuten in der Warteschleife gehangen und abgeklärt ob ich die Größe noch ändern kann. Ich solle eine kurze mail schreiben, dann sei das kein Problem wenn man die selbe Zahlungsweise gewählt hat. Diese mail von mir wurde aber erst am 21.6. bearbeitet und das Decoy war bereits unterwegs. Der zuständige Mitarbeiter machte einen Paketstop und das Decoy musste nun wieder (nachdem es bereits 50km von mir entfernt in Bielefeld war) zurück. Dort kam es natürlich nicht noch in der laufenden Woche an, sondern erst jetzt am Montag (29.6.).
Gestern abend wurde die alte Bestellung storniert und die neue mit dem Bike in Größe L als bezahlt markiert und die neue Rechnung habe ich gerade erhalten. Sendungsnummern für das Bike und die Box habe ich auch schon aber versendet ist es denke ich noch nicht.
Den Support bei YT finde ich persönlich super, der Mitarbeiter mit dem ich dann ausschliesslich per mail Kontakt hatte war sehr bemüht und immer freundlich.
Jetzt heisst es warten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (1. Juli 2020)

theonlydfens schrieb:


> bei mir gibt es auch Neuigkeiten:
> 
> ich hatte am 5.6. das Decoy Base in M Model 2019 aus dem Outlet bestellt.
> Habe dann am 16.6. die Zahlungsdaten erhalten und direkt überwiesen (Kauf per Vorkasse).  Würde ich heute nach der langen Wartezeit nicht mehr so machen.
> ...



Dass der Support bemüht und freundlich ist kann ich auf jeden Fall so unterschreiben. Ich hatte heute morgen nach ca. 15 Min jemanden dran für eine Nachfrage der mir auch direkt geholfen hat.

An deinem Beispiel merkt man allerdings meiner Meinung nach ganz klar, dass da einfach Kapazitäten fehlen oder Abläufe nicht optimiert sind, da vieles immer relativ lange liegt und lange gebraucht wird um Tickets zu bearbeiten...


----------



## 4Stroke (1. Juli 2020)

Ich reihe mich auch mal ein:

Bestell ein YT Decoy, lieferbar ab 26.8. 
Bin gespannt...


----------



## Armani42 (2. Juli 2020)

cmanszew schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand eine tracking Nummer erhalten? Bei mir immer noch nichts  Ich war aber einer der letzten die den ab 24.06 liefierbaren Jeffsy Base 29 bestellt haben, kurz danach war das Bike Ausverkauft.




Ich hab auch noch nichts erhalten 
Aber sobald ich weiß, wann das Rad kommt, wird erstmal Urlaub genommen XD


----------



## DenizC (2. Juli 2020)

Na, dann setze ich mich mal dazu, Decoy Pro 29 in XL am 9.6. bestellt, direkt mit Kreditkarte bezahlt. Verfügbar ab 24.6. und Info war, dass es diese Woche zusammengeklöppelt wird und dann binden Versand geht. Naja, ich hab echt so blauäugig wie ich bin gedacht, verfügbar heißt verfügbar und ich hätte letzte Woche schon mein Fahrrad gehabt, aber nachdem ich über den thread hier gestolpert bin... na wenn es nächste Woche da wäre, wäre es ja verhältnismäßig ok...  nur wenn dann Murks am Lack ist Dreh ich frei


----------



## MilchBanDi (2. Juli 2020)

So es gibt was neues bei mir , habe soeben die Rechnung erhalten , mit dem Hinweis das ich mein Paket online auf der Webseite verfolgen kann., aber bis jetzt hab ich noch kein DHL Tracking Nr , denk das wird heute noch kommen , ich freu mich ?


----------



## DenizC (2. Juli 2020)

Na herzlichen Glückwunsch, wann hast Du denn bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sundl80 (2. Juli 2020)

Servus und Hallo.
Bin jetzt auch einer der Wartenden.
Capra Pro Race 29 in XL am 30.06. bestellt.
Mal sehn wie lange es dauert!


----------



## MilchBanDi (2. Juli 2020)

DenizC schrieb:


> Na herzlichen Glückwunsch, wann hast Du denn bestellt?


Am 11.05 Bestellt , verfügbar ab 26.06


----------



## 4Stroke (2. Juli 2020)

Hat schon mal jemand auf nachname bestellt? 
Wird das an der Tür bezahlt oder später auf Rechnung!?


----------



## theonlydfens (2. Juli 2020)

von der YT FAQ Seite:

Bei der Zahlungsmethode Nachnahme bezahlst Du die Ware bei der Übergabe durch DHL.
Bitte beachte, dass hierfür 5,60 € Nachnahmbegebühr von DHL erhoben werden.
Außerdem ist die Nachnahmezahlung auf 3.500 € begrenzt. 
Sollte Deine Bestellung einen höheren Bestellwert haben, müsstest Du die Differenz im Vorfeld auf unser Konto überweisen.


----------



## 4Stroke (2. Juli 2020)

theonlydfens schrieb:


> von der YT FAQ Seite:
> 
> Bei der Zahlungsmethode Nachnahme bezahlst Du die Ware bei der Übergabe durch DHL.
> Bitte beachte, dass hierfür 5,60 € Nachnahmbegebühr von DHL erhoben werden.
> ...



Habe jetzt schon von jemanden gehört der anschließend auf Rechnung bezahlt hat und nicht an der Türe. Ob das an DHL lag?


----------



## theonlydfens (2. Juli 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Habe jetzt schon von jemanden gehört der anschließend auf Rechnung bezahlt hat und nicht an der Türe. Ob das an DHL lag?



Ist evtl im Moment so wegen Corona. Würde bei DHL nachfragen.


----------



## buddlersen (3. Juli 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand auf nachname bestellt?
> Wird das an der Tür bezahlt oder später auf Rechnung!?


Ich habe mein erstes Rad per Nachnahme bestellt und dem verdutzten DHL-Mitarbeiter bei Wind und Regen 3149,20 € in die Hand gedrückt. Der hatte so etwas bis dahin auch noch nicht gemacht.
Was damals interessant war:
Bestellt am 3.1.2019, geplantes Lieferdatum 3.4.2019, angekommen 9.1.2019.

Schade, dass es jetzt nicht so geht. Bestelldatum 11.5., verfügbar ab 19.8. (und diesmal leider nicht per Nachnahme) :'-(


----------



## theonlydfens (3. Juli 2020)

Ich habe bei vielen Händlern den Eindruck das per Nachnahme den Versand stark beschleunigt. Auch eigentlich logisch denn die gehen so in Vorkasse.


----------



## DenizC (3. Juli 2020)

So, heute habe ich auch die Rechnung und den Tracking Link bekommen, mal sehen wann es eintrudelt. btw finde ich es sehr frech, dass YT die MwSt Senkung einsackt... Bedeutet für jeden, der das in seine Firma einkauft eine Preissteigerung von 3%. Nicht ganz im Sinne des Erfinders...


----------



## theonlydfens (3. Juli 2020)

Wann es versendet wird steht bei dir oben rechts auf der Rechnung. 
Meins ist seit heute Morgen unterwegs und nun in Nohra. Soll laut DHL morgen kommen. Bin gespannt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (3. Juli 2020)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Ich habe mein erstes Rad per Nachnahme bestellt und dem verdutzten DHL-Mitarbeiter bei Wind und Regen 3149,20 € in die Hand gedrückt. Der hatte so etwas bis dahin auch noch nicht gemacht.
> Was damals interessant war:
> Bestellt am 3.1.2019, geplantes Lieferdatum 3.4.2019, angekommen 9.1.2019.
> 
> Schade, dass es jetzt nicht so geht. Bestelldatum 11.5., verfügbar ab 19.8. (und diesmal leider nicht per Nachnahme) :'-(



Zuletzt ein Capra auf nachname bestellt. 
Rund ein Jahr her. Dhl wollte kein Geld und hat das Paket so abgegeben. 
Der Betrag musste dann überwiesen werden. 


Da das decoy in dem Fall in 2 Paketen kommt, frage ich mich wie das gemacht wird.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (3. Juli 2020)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> So, dann setz ich mich jetzt auch mal ins Wartezimmer. Besteht hier Maskenpflicht?
> 
> Spaß beiseite.. Meine Bestellung ist heute rausgegangen.
> Capra Pro 27.5" in Ghostship Green.
> ...



Gestern kam die Zahlungsbestätigung und heute die Auftragsbestätigung. Bin gespannt wann es in den Versand geht.


----------



## MilchBanDi (5. Juli 2020)

Jemand eine Ahnung wo der Rahmen Nummer auf der Rechnung steht ?


----------



## DenizC (6. Juli 2020)

MilchBanDi schrieb:


> Jemand eine Ahnung wo der Rahmen Nummer auf der Rechnung steht ?


Also ich hab mein Bike ja nicht, aber unter der Position des Fahrrads ist ne elendig lange komische Nummer. Denke das ist die Seriennummer.


----------



## theonlydfens (6. Juli 2020)

Meins ist heute gekommen. Zustand ist top, nur ist’s die britische Version vom Decoy. Bremsen „falsch herum“ und kein deutscher Stecker dabei. Hm. Naja war aus dem Outlet.


----------



## MilchBanDi (6. Juli 2020)

So meins wurde heute von DHL endlich abgeholt , und sieh es soll laut Tracking morgen schon kommen ? aber was ich nicht versteh , es werden doch 2 Pakete sein ? Sollte es nicht 2 Tracking Nr geben ?


----------



## seebsen (6. Juli 2020)

MilchBanDi schrieb:


> So meins wurde heute von DHL endlich abgeholt , und sieh es soll laut Tracking morgen schon kommen ? aber was ich nicht versteh , es werden doch 2 Pakete sein ? Sollte es nicht 2 Tracking Nr geben ?



Meinst du die Tool Box als separates Paket? Bei meiner Bestellung damals befand die sich in der Bike Box.


----------



## DenizC (7. Juli 2020)

MilchBanDi schrieb:


> So meins wurde heute von DHL endlich abgeholt , und sieh es soll laut Tracking morgen schon kommen ? aber was ich nicht versteh , es werden doch 2 Pakete sein ? Sollte es nicht 2 Tracking Nr geben ?


Ich hab 2...


----------



## Enquryx (7. Juli 2020)

Alle die jetzt schon eine Nummer erhalten haben, haben alle das 29er Decoy bestellt oder? Hat denn schon jemand eine Nummer für das Pro Race?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannes106 (7. Juli 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Alle die jetzt schon eine Nummer erhalten haben, haben alle das 29er Decoy bestellt oder? Hat denn schon jemand eine Nummer für das Pro Race?



leider negativ


----------



## Enquryx (7. Juli 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> leider negativ


Verdammt, das ungewisse warten ist schon anstrengend, aber ich glaube wir werden belohnt


----------



## Hannes106 (7. Juli 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Verdammt, das ungewisse warten ist schon anstrengend, aber ich glaube wir werden belohnt


also hab gerade die Rechnung und Trackingnummer erhalten


----------



## Enquryx (7. Juli 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> also hab gerade die Rechnung und Trackingnummer erhalten


 per mail?


----------



## Hannes106 (7. Juli 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> per mail?


per Mail die Rechnung und die Info das die Tracking Nummer im Konto ersichtlich ist


----------



## Enquryx (7. Juli 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> per Mail die Rechnung und die Info das die Tracking Nummer im Konto ersichtlich ist


Das freut mich, ich hab noch nichts aber dann sollte es ja bei mir auch bald kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannes106 (7. Juli 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Das freut mich, ich hab noch nichts aber dann sollte es ja bei mir auch bald kommen


Also die Bestellung steht auf komplett abgeschlossen. Eine Trackingnummer ist aber noch nich hinterlegt. Wird also no bissl dauern ?


----------



## Enquryx (7. Juli 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> Also die Bestellung steht auf komplett abgeschlossen. Eine Trackingnummer ist aber noch nich hinterlegt. Wird also no bissl dauern ?


Ah okay, aber auf der Rechnung sollte ja das Versanddatum/Lieferdatum stehen dann hast du Gewissheit wann es verschickt wird bzw. da ist


----------



## DenizC (7. Juli 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Ah okay, aber auf der Rechnung sollte ja das Versanddatum/Lieferdatum stehen dann hast du Gewissheit wann es verschickt wird bzw. da ist


Also meins sollte heute versandt werden, mal sehen ob es noch passiert, bisher nämlich noch nicht :/


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Juli 2020)

Hat schon mal jemand nach seiner Bestellung die Zahlungsart geändert? 

Geht das ohne große Umstände bei yt? 
Habe auf nachname bestellt, überlege auf. Paypal abzuändern.


----------



## buddlersen (7. Juli 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Hat schon mal jemand nach seiner Bestellung die Zahlungsart geändert?
> 
> Geht das ohne große Umstände bei yt?
> Habe auf nachname bestellt, überlege auf. Paypal abzuändern.


Ja. Hatte zur Folge, dass die erste Bestellung storniert und neu angelegt wurde. 

Können die Leute, die ne Trackingnummer oder Sendung bekommen, einfach auch das Bestelldatum mit angeben?


----------



## MilchBanDi (7. Juli 2020)

So bei mir hängt alles in Bielefeld , und tut sich nix , laut yt heute , sei das normal da Speergut manuell behandelt wird und dementsprechend länger dauert alles , vorallem online Verfolgung deutlich später aktualisiert wird .... habe mal irgendwo gelesen das manche mehrere Woche warten mussten weil dhl die Pakete nicht rausrückt .....


----------



## 4Stroke (7. Juli 2020)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Ja. Hatte zur Folge, dass die erste Bestellung storniert und neu angelegt wurde.



Danke, dann belasse ich es lieber so.


----------



## DenizC (7. Juli 2020)

MilchBanDi schrieb:


> So bei mir hängt alles in Bielefeld , und tut sich nix , laut yt heute , sei das normal da Speergut manuell behandelt wird und dementsprechend länger dauert alles , vorallem online Verfolgung deutlich später aktualisiert wird .... habe mal irgendwo gelesen das manche mehrere Woche warten mussten weil dhl die Pakete nicht rausrückt .....


Werde immer glücklicher :/
Wenn man im Irrglauben, am 24.6. ist es verfügbar und wird versandt bestellt, dann ist es echt mies. Kann ich ja diese Woche getrost vergessen... Bei Dir war ja sogar die Ansage, es käme am nächsten Tag. Bei mir wurde es laut DHL noch nicht mal abgeholt.


----------



## MilchBanDi (7. Juli 2020)

DenizC schrieb:


> Werde immer glücklicher :/
> Wenn man im Irrglauben, am 24.6. ist es verfügbar und wird versandt bestellt, dann ist es echt mies. Kann ich ja diese Woche getrost vergessen... Bei Dir war ja sogar die Ansage, es käme am nächsten Tag. Bei mir wurde es laut DHL noch nicht mal abgeholt.


Ja, Verständnis hab ich schon ,da die so viele Bestellungen haben wie nie zuvor , Ich habe 2 Tracking Nummer mittlerweile , Tool Box wurde am Montag abgeholt und sollte heute angekommen , aber hängt in Bielefeld , das Fahrrad selber laut Tracking wurde nicht mal geholt , dennoch hat mir heute die Dame am Telefon versichert das das Fahrrad auch abgeholt wurden ist , bloß bei Speergut wird der online  Tracking  Sehr spät aktualisiert...... also yt hält schon den Versand Datum ein was auf der Rechnung steht , bloß dhl hat anscheinend massive Probleme , habe vorhin ein Beitrag bei N24 in facebook drüber gesehen ......


----------



## Hannes106 (7. Juli 2020)

MilchBanDi schrieb:


> Ja, Verständnis hab ich schon ,da die so viele Bestellungen haben wie nie zuvor , Ich habe 2 Tracking Nummer mittlerweile , Tool Box wurde am Montag abgeholt und sollte heute angekommen , aber hängt in Bielefeld , das Fahrrad selber laut Tracking wurde nicht mal geholt , dennoch hat mir heute die Dame am Telefon versichert das das Fahrrad auch abgeholt wurden ist , bloß bei Speergut wird der online  Tracking  Sehr spät aktualisiert...... also yt hält schon den Versand Datum ein was auf der Rechnung steht , bloß dhl hat anscheinend massive Probleme , habe vorhin ein Beitrag bei N24 in facebook drüber gesehen ......


Also ich habe 3 Nummern bekommen. Die Trinkflasche wird wohl nochmals extra versendet. Aber woher weist du welche Nummer zum Bike gehört und welche zum Rest?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilchBanDi (7. Juli 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> Also ich habe 3 Nummern bekommen. Die Trinkflasche wird wohl nochmals extra versendet. Aber woher weist du welche Nummer zum Bike gehört und welche zum Rest?


Beim Bike wird in Tracking extra vermerkt „Zustellung erfolgt nicht beim Nachbarn.“ sollte das Fahrrad sein ^^ vorallem auch weil es online  noch  nichts aktualisiert wurden ist , obwohl es schon abgeholt wurden ist .....


----------



## Hannes106 (7. Juli 2020)

MilchBanDi schrieb:


> Beim Bike wird in Tracking extra vermerkt „Zustellung erfolgt nicht beim Nachbarn.“ sollte das Fahrrad sein ^^ vorallem auch weil es online  noch  nichts aktualisiert wurden ist , obwohl es schon abgeholt wurden ist .....


Hm ich hab ja wie gesagt 3 Nummern. Und bei 2 steht dabei, keine Zustellung an Nachbarn. ?
Aber halb so wild. Werd ich ja dann sehen.


----------



## MilchBanDi (7. Juli 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> Hm ich hab ja wie gesagt 3 Nummern. Und bei 2 steht dabei, keine Zustellung an Nachbarn. ?
> Aber halb so wild. Werd ich ja dann sehen.


Also du bekommst zwei Fahrräder ???


----------



## Mobbymania (8. Juli 2020)

DenizC schrieb:


> Werde immer glücklicher :/
> Wenn man im Irrglauben, am 24.6. ist es verfügbar und wird versandt bestellt, dann ist es echt mies. Kann ich ja diese Woche getrost vergessen... Bei Dir war ja sogar die Ansage, es käme am nächsten Tag. Bei mir wurde es laut DHL noch nicht mal abgeholt.


Willkommen bei YT!
Bei mir ist es auch 14 tage nach Verfügbarkeit angekommen. Das ist aber nichts neues wenn man den Thread aufmerksam verfolgt.


----------



## Enquryx (8. Juli 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> Hm ich hab ja wie gesagt 3 Nummern. Und bei 2 steht dabei, keine Zustellung an Nachbarn. ?
> Aber halb so wild. Werd ich ja dann sehen.


Was hast du denn in deiner Rechnung für ein Lieferdatum für das Rad stehen? Ich hab immer noch nix obwohl drei Tage vor dir bestellt


----------



## Hannes106 (8. Juli 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Was hast du denn in deiner Rechnung für ein Lieferdatum für das Rad stehen? Ich hab immer noch nix obwohl drei Tage vor dir bestellt


Versanddatum steht der 09.Juli drauf. Evtl bekommst dus ja heute noch ?


----------



## Enquryx (8. Juli 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> Versanddatum steht der 09.Juli drauf. Evtl bekommst dus ja heute noch ?


Okay, danke für die Rückmeldung. Ja mal abwarten


----------



## Armani42 (8. Juli 2020)

Hm bei mir ab 24.06. verfügbar und leider immer noch nichts, keine Trackingnummer, nur eine Auftragsbestätigung :/


----------



## Enquryx (8. Juli 2020)

Armani42 schrieb:


> Hm bei mir ab 24.06. verfügbar und leider immer noch nichts, keine Trackingnummer, nur eine Auftragsbestätigung :/


Wie bei mir, es scheint als hätte Hannes106 echt glück gehabt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## misfit1979 (8. Juli 2020)

Ich warte auch schon ganz ungeduldig, Jeffeys 29 base bestellt und direkt bezahlt am 02.06.20, Lieferbar ab 24.06. Ende letzte Woche Email geschrieben wo es bleiben würde, Aussage YT, es kann noch 1-2 Wochen dauern ?


----------



## cmanszew (8. Juli 2020)

misfit1979 schrieb:


> Ich warte auch schon ganz ungeduldig, Jeffeys 29 base bestellt und direkt bezahlt am 02.06.20, Lieferbar ab 24.06. Ende letzte Woche Email geschrieben wo es bleiben würde, Aussage YT, es kann noch 1-2 Wochen dauern ?



Waaaaaaaas? Ich habe am 9.06 bestellt (gr. L). Am 02.07 habe ich nachgefragt, und am nächsten Tag antwortete YT: "dein Bike ist für den Versand nächste Woche geplant". Wenn das Bike diese Woche nicht in den Versand geht, dann finde ich das euserst frech von YT. Ich kann ja auch einen Monat warten, aber ich will wissen, wann das Bike kommt. Und so kann man ja nicht mal etwas planen...


----------



## MilchBanDi (8. Juli 2020)

Also ich fühl mich hier grad echt Verarscht , mein bike wurde laut Sendung nicht mal abgeholt von dhl , Yt sagen zu mir das es definitiv abgeholt wurden ist und es liegt an dhl , grad eben mit DHL telefoniert und die meinten die Händler hat das Paket nocht nicht versendet bzw. abholen lassen .....


----------



## Enquryx (8. Juli 2020)

cmanszew schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaas? Ich habe am 9.06 bestellt (gr. L). Am 02.07 habe ich nachgefragt, und am nächsten Tag antwortete YT: "dein Bike ist für den Versand nächste Woche geplant". Wenn das Bike diese Woche nicht in den Versand geht, dann finde ich das euserst frech von YT. Ich kann ja auch einen Monat warten, aber ich will wissen, wann das Bike kommt. Und so kann man ja nicht mal etwas planen...


Ich finde es auch nicht so toll. Das man warten muss ist ja alles kein Problem, das sollte zumindest klar sein. Aber irgendwie zwischen der Auftragsbestätigung und Lieferung erhält man null komma null infos. Ist aber nicht nur bei YT so, bei Canyon war das das gleiche... nur hats da nicht so lange gedauert und man bekam bei bestellung eine verbindliche Liefer KW.


----------



## Enquryx (8. Juli 2020)

So hab jetzt auch die Rechnung.
Bestelldatum: 29.05
Auftragsbestätigung: 2.06
Rechnung 08.07
Versanddatum: 10.07
Lieferdatum werde ich dann noch ergänzen 

Bestellt hab ich ein Decoy Pro Race in Silber Größe L


----------



## DenizC (8. Juli 2020)

Heute kam Paket 1 von 2, sehr überraschend, das Paket war ohne Lieferung an Nachbarn und drin war kein Bike, sondern das Zubehör.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (8. Juli 2020)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> Gestern kam die Zahlungsbestätigung und heute die Auftragsbestätigung. Bin gespannt wann es in den Versand geht.



So, eine Woche nach der Bestellung kam jetzt auch die Rechnung mit vermerktem Versanddatum am 10.07.
Ich bin weiterhin gespannt


----------



## MilchBanDi (8. Juli 2020)

So bei mir kam völlig überraschend mein Bike , Tracking Nr waren vertauscht ... eig sollte das Toolbox heute ankommen , stattdessen taucht mein bike auf , nun ja , jetzt kann mir weder yt noch DHL sagen wo das andere Paket ist , ich soll mich bis nächste Woche gedulden um mir das eine Ersatz schicken zu können ..... Ein Decoy ohne Ladegerät ist nicht der Hit :/


----------



## talisman (8. Juli 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> Aber woher weist du welche Nummer zum Bike gehört und welche zum Rest?



Beim Geschäftskunden-Tracking zeigt DHL das Gewicht an:


			https://www.dhl.com/de-de/home/tracking/tracking-parcel.html


----------



## cmanszew (8. Juli 2020)

misfit1979 schrieb:


> Ich warte auch schon ganz ungeduldig, Jeffeys 29 base bestellt und direkt bezahlt am 02.06.20, Lieferbar ab 24.06. Ende letzte Woche Email geschrieben wo es bleiben würde, Aussage YT, es kann noch 1-2 Wochen dauern ?



Habe Heute angerufen. Das Fahrrad soll erst nächste woche in den Versand gehen. Bei einer Nachfrage, ob es definitiv dann versended wird, antwortete die Dame dass sie es nicht weiss. Sprich - das Bike wird diese Woche nicht versendet...


----------



## DenizC (8. Juli 2020)

MilchBanDi schrieb:


> So bei mir kam völlig überraschend mein Bike , Tracking Nr waren vertauscht ... eig sollte das Toolbox heute ankommen , stattdessen taucht mein bike auf , nun ja , jetzt kann mir weder yt noch DHL sagen wo das andere Paket ist , ich soll mich bis nächste Woche gedulden um mir das eine Ersatz schicken zu können ..... Ein Decoy ohne Ladegerät ist nicht der Hit :/


Mies. Wieviel Ladung hatte dein Akku denn als das Bike ankam?


----------



## Hannes106 (8. Juli 2020)

talisman schrieb:


> Beim Geschäftskunden-Tracking zeigt DHL das Gewicht an:
> 
> 
> https://www.dhl.com/de-de/home/tracking/tracking-parcel.html


sehr geil, danke dir


----------



## Enquryx (9. Juli 2020)

Interessant das das Bike auch beim Nachbar abgegeben werden kann, die Zubehör Box aber nicht


----------



## 4Stroke (9. Juli 2020)

Das decoy kommt in 2 Paketen. 
Soweit ich weiß einmal das Bike und einmal der Akku. 

Für welches der Pakete sind denn bei nachname die 3500 Euro zu zahlen, jemand hier schon Erfahrung?


----------



## MilchBanDi (9. Juli 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Das decoy kommt in 2 Paketen.
> Soweit ich weiß einmal das Bike und einmal der Akku.
> 
> Für welches der Pakete sind denn bei nachname die 3500 Euro zu zahlen, jemand hier schon Erfahrung?


Nein Akku ist schon drin im Bike , bei dem So genannte Tool Box befindet sich das Ladegerät und Werkzeuge inkl Dämpfer Pumpe , Pedalen und solche Sachen halt


----------



## smookeyjoe (9. Juli 2020)

Hey zusammen, ich wollt auch mal ueber meine bisherige Bestellung schreiben. Habe ein Capra 29 Comp in L (schwarz) bestellt.
21.06 bestellt (direkt mit PayPal bezahlt)
25.06 Mail mit Auftragsbestaetigung erhalten
08.07 Rechnung mit Versandinfo erhalten
10.07 vorraussichtlicher Versand

Schauen wir mal, ob das Rad noch rechtzeitig vorm Urlaub (22.07) ankommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DenizC (9. Juli 2020)

smookeyjoe schrieb:


> Hey zusammen, ich wollt auch mal ueber meine bisherige Bestellung schreiben. Habe ein Capra 29 Comp in L (schwarz) bestellt.
> 21.06 bestellt (direkt mit PayPal bezahlt)
> 25.06 Mail mit Auftragsbestaetigung erhalten
> 08.07 Rechnung mit Versandinfo erhalten
> ...


Also raus gehen die Bikes schon, DHL macht teilweise witzige Sachen. 
Deine Chancen zum Urlaub das Bike zu haben stehen bestimmt gut.


----------



## Enquryx (10. Juli 2020)

Hannes hat sich an deiner Trackingnummer schon was verändert?


----------



## MilchBanDi (10. Juli 2020)

?


----------



## Enquryx (10. Juli 2020)

MilchBanDi schrieb:


> ?


Hatte sich bei dir an der Trackingnummer was verändert bis das Bike kam?


----------



## Hannes106 (10. Juli 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Hannes hat sich an deiner Trackingnummer schon was verändert?


Ja angekündigt waren für heute alle 3 Pakete. Es kommt aber nur die Trinkflasche und das Zubehörpaket. Bike hängt in Bielefeld fest...laut Email soll es jetzt morgen kommen....


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (10. Juli 2020)

01.07. Bestellt. Wenn es tatsächlich morgen kommt bin ich mehr als zufrieden.


----------



## Sundl80 (10. Juli 2020)

Kurze Historie von mir.
Capra auf Lager
30.06.20 bestellt
02.07.20 Auftragsbestätigung
09.07.20 Zahlungsbestätigung (Vorkasse)
und das Warten geht weiter.


----------



## misfit1979 (10. Juli 2020)

So, Woche 1 nach Aussage YT "Ihr Bike wird in 1-2 Wochen versendet" ist vorbei, immer noch keine Trackingnummer, da hoffe ich mal das nächste Woche Bewegung in die Sache kommt und der Gaul versschickt wird..….Euch ein Schönen Wochenende


----------



## MilchBanDi (10. Juli 2020)

So mein toolbox ist nun auch angekommen , mit sehr lange Verzögerung , Bike ladet grad , und gleich wird mein bike entjungfert ?, im Großen und Ganzen bin ich zufrieden , knapp 2 Wochen nach dem genannten liefer Datum , steht nun alles bei mir ,Wobei DHL war der übel Täter bei mir warum ich solange warten musste  ,grad alles fertig montiert und aufgebaut , bin dann gespannt , und wünsch euch allen noch viel Spaß ,


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bike4uall2k19 (10. Juli 2020)

So, jetzt darf ich wieder  Meine YT Familie wird um ein Decoy Pro Race erweitert. Heute DHL Trackingdaten bekommen, bin gespannt wie lange es dauern wird.


----------



## DenizC (10. Juli 2020)

Meins kam heute morgen an, direkt n bisschen geladen und zusammen geschraubt. Macht schon Spaß...


----------



## nameVergeben (10. Juli 2020)

TK5555 schrieb:


> Hi, bin neu hier. Hab mir ein Jeffsy base 29 bestellt, Lieferbar ab 19.08.20. Hat zufällig jemand den selben Termin und von YT schon irgendwas gehört z.B. dass das Bike doch früher geliefert werden kann ?


Bin auch neu hier, fande die Idee des Wartezimmers super.
Habe am 7.7. auch das Jeffsy Base 29 (lieferbar ab 19.08.2020) in Größe L bestellt. Finde es faszinierend wie lange es die Stellung als letzte Größe hält. Habe jeden Tag gebangt, dass es noch verfügbar ist, weil ich es vorher einmal Probe fahren wollte und nicht wusste welche Rahmenhöhe besser passt.

Die Auftragsbestätigung habe ich gleich am Folgetag erhalten.

Die Zeit bis zum Lieferdatum ist wirklich nicht so einfach. Bin jetzt schon so ungeduldig. 
Dank euren Berichten rechne ich einfach Mal mit Ende August/Anfang September und freue mich dann umso mehr wenn es früher vor der Türe steht ☺️

Da bewundere ich ja die Izzo Besteller die bis Oktober warten dürfen.


----------



## Hannes106 (11. Juli 2020)

Schon echt lustig was DHL da macht. Die beiden Pakete vom Decoy gingen in das gleiche Verteilerzentrum. Das Paket mit dem Zubehör kam auch direkt am nächsten Tag (Freitag) und das Bike selbst macht grad ne Reise von Verteilerzentrum zu Verteilerzentrum durch ganz Deutschland.  Obwohl ich ca 80km von YT entfernt wohne. Kein Ahnung was DHL da veranstaltet.


----------



## Enquryx (13. Juli 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> Schon echt lustig was DHL da macht. Die beiden Pakete vom Decoy gingen in das gleiche Verteilerzentrum. Das Paket mit dem Zubehör kam auch direkt am nächsten Tag (Freitag) und das Bike selbst macht grad ne Reise von Verteilerzentrum zu Verteilerzentrum durch ganz Deutschland.  Obwohl ich ca 80km von YT entfernt wohne. Kein Ahnung was DHL da veranstaltet.


Bei mir auch so, die zubehörbox kam Samstag an, das Bike hängt immernoch in Bielefeld. Beide Pakete sind von dort verschickt worden.. mal sehen wann das Rad kommt.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Juli 2020)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> 01.07. Bestellt. Wenn es tatsächlich morgen kommt bin ich mehr als zufrieden.



soo, tatsächlich kam das Rad am Samstag, genau ein Tag Versandlaufzeit. Hammer!

Der Zusammenbau ging relativ gut von der Hand; bis zu dem Moment, als ich den vormontierten Reifen vom Hinterrad abziehen wollte.
Ich habe mich extremst damit abgequält ihn runter zu bekommen, einen Reifenheber abgebrochen und locker 20 Minuten damit rumgemacht. Als ich ihn dann endlich unten hatte, habe ich mich daran gemacht den anderen Reifen aufzuziehen. Auch hier wieder ein absoluter, mir unbekannter Gewaltakt unter Zuhilfenahme von 3 Reifenhebern und einem weiteren 4. zerbrochenen.. Wahnsinn. Da ich früher nie solche Probleme hatte, würde ich vermuten, dass es an Tubeless Ready liegt, dass alles so Sau eng sitzt? Kann das jemand bestätigen?

Naja, dann der große Shock nach all der Mühe.. Nach Aufpumpen vom eingebauten Rad stelle ich fest, dass es zischt wenn man das Ventil seitlich bewegt. Anscheinend habe ich bei der Umziehaktion den Schlauch geschrottet. Natürlich hatte ich keinen 27.5“ Ersatzschlauch da, ist mein erstes Rad seit 4 Jahren.

Ergebnis:
--> Ich konnte das Rad nicht mal Probefahren, woraus ein kleiner mentaler Breakdown erfolgte von dem ich mich jetzt wieder erhole 

Leider komme ich jetzt erst in zwei Wochen dazu, das ganze zu fixen, was die Situation nochmal blöder macht.

Naja, Shit Happens. Bike ist dennoch sehr sexy und ich freue mich sehr, es dann endlich mal auszufahren.

Das war’s von mir im Wartezimmer, ciao ciao und genießt die Vorfreude!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannes106 (13. Juli 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Bei mir auch so, die zubehörbox kam Samstag an, das Bike hängt immernoch in Bielefeld. Beide Pakete sind von dort verschickt worden.. mal sehen wann das Rad kommt.


Also bei mir wäre es jetzt heute sicher gekommen aber musste den Liefertermin auf Mittwoch ändern zwecks Kurzurlaub.


----------



## baconcookie (13. Juli 2020)

schlauch raus milch rein, fertig. Schlauch ist voll 19. Jahrhundert  ? 
2 wochen nun im Urlaub oder wie?


----------



## Enquryx (13. Juli 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> Also bei mir wäre es jetzt heute sicher gekommen aber musste den Liefertermin auf Mittwoch ändern zwecks Kurzurlaub.


Bei mir heute definitiv nicht, ist immer noch in Bielefeld. Mal sehen ob es morgen was wird.


----------



## Enquryx (13. Juli 2020)

Weiß jemand ob beim Decoy Pro Race Tubless ventile dabei sind?


----------



## Deleted 546352 (13. Juli 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> Schon echt lustig was DHL da macht. Die beiden Pakete vom Decoy gingen in das gleiche Verteilerzentrum. Das Paket mit dem Zubehör kam auch direkt am nächsten Tag (Freitag) und das Bike selbst macht grad ne Reise von Verteilerzentrum zu Verteilerzentrum durch ganz Deutschland.  Obwohl ich ca 80km von YT entfernt wohne. Kein Ahnung was DHL da veranstaltet.


Da kann ich ein Lied von singen. Mein Decoy hing in 9km Entfernung für einen Monat fest. Das Zubehör kam pünktlich aus demselben Verteilerzentrum. Sperrgut wird anders gehandelt bei DHL.
Als die Nachforschung seitens YT seit 14 Tagen lief wurde das Bike 66km weit transportiert, nur um 3 Tage später wieder im 9km entfernten Verteilerzentrum anzukommen. Von dort wurde es dann endlich zugestellt. 1 Monat und 2 Tage nach dem voraussichtlichen Liefertermin.
Karton zerknautscht und weshalb das Paket diese Irrfahrt machte konnte mir keiner der beiden Fahrer erklären. 
Was allerdings suboptimal war, dass die Bremse hinten so gut wie keine Bremsflüssigkeit enthielt.
Die Ösen für den Kabelschutz waren angeknackst doch sind das Kleinigkeiten. Zudem hat die Fox Rhythm nach 425km ein minimales Spiel. Bei dem neuen Decoy, dem "Shred" haben sie schon dazu gelernt und eine 38mm Fox verbaut.


----------



## Mobbymania (13. Juli 2020)

Die sind immer dabei. Egal welches Bike.


----------



## Enquryx (13. Juli 2020)

Colin33 schrieb:


> Da kann ich ein Lied von singen. Mein Decoy hing in 9km Entfernung für einen Monat fest. Das Zubehör kam pünktlich aus demselben Verteilerzentrum. Sperrgut wird anders gehandelt bei DHL.
> Als die Nachforschung seitens YT seit 14 Tagen lief wurde das Bike 66km weit transportiert, nur um 3 Tage später wieder im 9km entfernten Verteilerzentrum anzukommen. Von dort wurde es dann endlich zugestellt. 1 Monat und 2 Tage nach dem voraussichtlichen Liefertermin.
> Karton zerknautscht und weshalb das Paket diese Irrfahrt machte konnte mir keiner der beiden Fahrer erklären.
> Was allerdings suboptimal war, dass die Bremse hinten so gut wie keine Bremsflüssigkeit enthielt.
> Die Ösen für den Kabelschutz waren angeknackst doch sind das Kleinigkeiten. Zudem hat die Fox Rhythm nach 425km ein minimales Spiel. Bei dem neuen Decoy, dem "Shred" haben sie schon dazu gelernt und eine 38mm Fox verbaut.


Na das klingt ja lustig.. aber noch gebe ich die Hoffnung nicht auf, auch wenn seit Freitag vorbereiten für den Weitertransport im Tracking steht.. Eine E-Mail von DHL das es sich um 1-2 Werktage verzögert hab ich auch schon erhalten, allerdings am Samstag.


----------



## misfit1979 (13. Juli 2020)

Trackingnummer erhalten, dann wird es ja die Tage ankommen


----------



## Deleted 546352 (13. Juli 2020)

ROMMERZGHOST schrieb:


> soo, tatsächlich kam das Rad am Samstag, genau ein Tag Versandlaufzeit. Hammer!
> 
> Der Zusammenbau ging relativ gut von der Hand; bis zu dem Moment, als ich den vormontierten Reifen vom Hinterrad abziehen wollte.
> Ich habe mich extremst damit abgequält ihn runter zu bekommen, einen Reifenheber abgebrochen und locker 20 Minuten damit rumgemacht. Als ich ihn dann endlich unten hatte, habe ich mich daran gemacht den anderen Reifen aufzuziehen. Auch hier wieder ein absoluter, mir unbekannter Gewaltakt unter Zuhilfenahme von 3 Reifenhebern und einem weiteren 4. zerbrochenen.. Wahnsinn. Da ich früher nie solche Probleme hatte, würde ich vermuten, dass es an Tubeless Ready liegt, dass alles so Sau eng sitzt? Kann das jemand bestätigen?
> ...



Fast dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch. Die Arbeitskollegen sind Probe gefahren und schwupps hab ich in dem weichen Mantel eine Scherbe gehabt. Nichtmal 2 Zehntel dick. Flickste eben dachte ich mir. Pustekuchen. 
Doch um den Tubeless ready Mantel überhaupt erst angehoben zu bekommen muss man den Mantel aus der äußeren Nut zunächst in die Mitte der Felge drücken. Auch erst durch Google erfahren und ich habe vorher schon zig Bikes geflickt doch dieser fette 27,5" x 2,8" ist dann schon anders.
Zu allem Übel habe ich mir den Mantel krumm drauf gezogen und dachte erst ich hätte jetzt eine Acht. Doch nach den Messen der Felge ist klar, es ist der Mantel der eiert.
Um den Mantel in die Felgenmitte zu bekommen ist viel Kraft nötig - es sei denn man hat eine Reifenzange. Die sieht aus wie eine Grillzange mit Platten an den Enden. Hätte uns sehr geholfen so ein Teil! ?
P.S. ich habe extra Reifenheber aus gehärtetem Plastik mit Metalleinlage benutzt. Erst ganz unter den Mantel schieben, dann den Mantel zum Rand ziehen und dabei den Reifenheber so weit mit ziehen dass nur noch die Kante greift, sonst ist die Belastung auf die Felge zu groß und sie könnte beim Hebeln brechen! Zentimeter für Zentimeter weiter ziehen und nach gut einem Drittel geht es leicht.
Beim Draufziehen genau umgekehrt.


----------



## ROMMERZGHOST (13. Juli 2020)

Colin33 schrieb:


> Fast dasselbe Problem hatte ich auch. Die Arbeitskollegen sind Probe gefahren und schwupps hab ich in dem weichen Mantel eine Scherben gehabt. Flickste eben dachte ich mir. Pustekuchen.
> Doch um den Tubeless ready Mantel überhaupt erst angehoben zu bekommen muss man den Mantel aus der äußeren Nut zunächst in die Mitte der Felge drücken. Auch erst durch Google erfahren und ich habe vorher schon zig Bikes geflickt doch dieser fette 27,5" x 2,8" ist dann schon anders.
> Zu allem Übel habe ich mir den Mantel krumm drauf gezogen und dachte erst ich hätte jetzt eine Acht. Doch nach den Messen der Felge ist klar, es ist der Mantel der eiert.
> Um den Mantel in die Felgenmitte zu bekommen ist viel Kraft nötig - es sei denn man hat eine Reifenzange. Die sieht aus wie eine Grillzange mit Platten an den Enden. Hätte uns sehr geholfen so ein Teil! ?
> P.S. ich habe extra Reifenhebervaus gehärtetem Plastik mit Metalleinlage benutzt. Erst ganz unter den Mantel schieben, dann den Mantel zum Rand ziehen und dabei den Reifenheber so weit mit ziehen dass nur noch die Kante greift, sonst ist die Belastung auf die Felge zu groß und sie könnte brechen!



Oh man, vielen Dank für den Tip. Ich denke, daran lag es.
Hoffe ich habe mir die Reifen jetzt nicht mit meinem Gewaltakt geschrottet, der Wulstkern (Nylon?) war schon grenzwertig unter Spannung bei der Aktion..
Ich hab mir jetzt Zeug für Tubeless bestellt und werde umsatteln, wurde mir jetzt eigentlich von allen Seiten empfohlen wenn ich eh schon dran bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koelzig (14. Juli 2020)

Hey Leute, 
hat zufällig noch jemand von euch ein Capra Base 29 in XXL, mit Liefertermin 26.08ter, bestellt? Habt ihr gestern auch die Hiobsbotschaft bekommen dass das Rad erst Ende September kommen soll? ?
Aber naja Vorfreude und so...?


----------



## Enquryx (14. Juli 2020)

Jetzt hat das Rad nichtmal mehr ein voraussichtliches Zustelldatum.. na das kann ja lustig werden, hängt immer noch in Bielefeld..


----------



## bike4uall2k19 (14. Juli 2020)

Interessant, laut Trackingnummer ist das Paket wohl noch nicht bei YT abgeholt worden und wartet seit Freitag bei YT ?!


----------



## Enquryx (14. Juli 2020)

bike4uall2k19 schrieb:


> Interessant, laut Trackingnummer ist das Paket wohl noch nicht bei YT abgeholt worden und wartet seit Freitag bei YT ?!


Abgeholt wurde meins, steht jetzt bei DHL in Bielefeld


----------



## Hannes106 (14. Juli 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Abgeholt wurde meins, steht jetzt bei DHL in Bielefeld


Meins stand einen Tag in Bielefeld, dann gings nach Rodgau (Frankfurt) für 3 Tage. Seit Montag steht es endlich in Regensburg. Wäre am Montag auch geliefert worden aber hab es ja auf Mittwoch geändert. Ich hoffe das klappt dann morgen auch.


----------



## Enquryx (14. Juli 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> Meins stand einen Tag in Bielefeld, dann gings nach Rodgau (Frankfurt) für 3 Tage. Seit Montag steht es endlich in Regensburg. Wäre am Montag auch geliefert worden aber hab es ja auf Mittwoch geändert. Ich hoffe das klappt dann morgen auch.


Meins wird jetzt heute doch zugestellt. Allerdings fehlte der schritt zwischen bielefeld und zustellung... also ganz komisch.


----------



## Hannes106 (14. Juli 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> Meins wird jetzt heute doch zugestellt. Allerdings fehlte der schritt zwischen bielefeld und zustellung... also ganz komisch.


Na perfekt. ?


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Juli 2020)

koelzig schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> hat zufällig noch jemand von euch ein Capra Base 29 in XXL, mit Liefertermin 26.08ter, bestellt? Habt ihr gestern auch die Hiobsbotschaft bekommen dass das Rad erst Ende September kommen soll? ?
> Aber naja Vorfreude und so...?



Ja, selbes Modell und Größe. 
Habe die Info nicht erhalten. 
Woher hast du sie denn?


----------



## koelzig (14. Juli 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ja, selbes Modell und Größe.
> Habe die Info nicht erhalten.
> Woher hast du sie denn?



Ich hab gestern eine Mail von YT bekommen in der die Verzögerung auf KW 39 mitgeteilt wurde. Hoffe mal es geht vllt doch schneller als geplant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cmanszew (14. Juli 2020)

Ich wollte ein kleines update zu meinem Jeffsy Base 29 Gr. L, besstellt am 09.06, lieferbar ab 24.06 geben. Habe heute ein nächstes mal "nächste woche" am Telefon gehört... Da im Juni das Thirstmaster 4000 ausverkauft war, habe ich das Bike ohne bestellt. Jezt ist es wieder verfuegbar und ich wollte es zur Bestellung nachträglich hinzufügen. Leider scheint es laut dem Herren bei YT nicht möglich zu sein. D. h. ich warte immer noch auf das Bike, und muss trotzdem nochmall Versand kosten zahlen, um eine Trinkflasche fuer 50 euro zu kaufen - super. Hat jemand erfarungen mit solchen Bestellungs aenderungen? Oder kennt ihr Trinkflaschen die in den Jeffsy Rahmen passen?


----------



## 4Stroke (14. Juli 2020)

koelzig schrieb:


> Ich hab gestern eine Mail von YT bekommen in der die Verzögerung auf KW 39 mitgeteilt wurde. Hoffe mal es geht vllt doch schneller als geplant.



Ich habe jetzt storniert und mir ein sofort verfügbares comp bestellt. 
Ab und an war mal wieder eins verfügbar. 
Hab wohl den richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischt. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Armani42 (14. Juli 2020)

Wow, gestern eine Mail bekommen, am Mittwoch wird das Rad versendet, ich bin begeistert, direkt mal nächste Woche Urlaub genommen xD


----------



## Sundl80 (14. Juli 2020)

Neuer Zwischenstand.
Heute Rechnung bekommen mit Versandtermin 16.07.20
Obs wohl am Woe klappt?


----------



## Hannes106 (14. Juli 2020)

Sundl80 schrieb:


> Neuer Zwischenstand.
> Heute Rechnung bekommen mit Versandtermin 16.07.20
> Obs wohl am Woe klappt?


wohl eher nächstes Wochenende ?


----------



## Sundl80 (14. Juli 2020)

Hannes106 schrieb:


> wohl eher nächstes Wochenende ?



Na mal sehn. 
Trackingnummer ist auch schon da!
Aber ich geh auch von nächster Woche aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (14. Juli 2020)

Weiß jemand woher es kommt das zeitweise wieder Modelle sofort lieferbar sind,  wo vorher stand ausverkauft!? 

So ging es mir beim Decoy comp heute. Tauchte kurz noch mal als sofort lieferbar auf, hatte dann zugeschlagen . Nach der Bestellung wieder ausverkauft.


----------



## Sundl80 (14. Juli 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Weiß jemand woher es kommt das zeitweise wieder Modelle sofort lieferbar sind,  wo vorher stand ausverkauft!?
> 
> So ging es mir beim Decoy comp heute. Tauchte kurz noch mal als sofort lieferbar auf, hatte dann zugeschlagen . Nach der Bestellung wieder ausverkauft.


Rückläufer, unbezahlte Vorkasse, überzogene Kreditkarten, etc.


----------



## nameVergeben (14. Juli 2020)

Sundl80 schrieb:


> Rückläufer, unbezahlte Vorkasse, überzogene Kreditkarten, etc.


Kann gut sein, dafür ändert sich es aber schon sehr oft...
Habe mir ein Tool geschrieben, welches mich benachrichtigt, wenn sich der Status ändert. Da das Jeffsy Base 29 vor zwei Wochen in blau öfter mal kurzzeitig „sofort verfügbar“ war. Habe mich aber dann für das schwarze entschieden bevor sich das Datum ändert oder nicht mehr verfügbar ist.
Zu Beginn habe ich das Izzo in Größe L (schwarz und sandgrau), Jeffsy Base und Comp jeweils 29 in L beobachtet, hier war der Verlauf ähnlich.

Als Beispiel für das Jeffsy Base 29 Größe L in Schwarz



Spoiler: Verlauf Jeffsy Base 29 L in Schwarz (08.07. - 14.07.)



08.07.2020:
01:50 ausverkauft
02:09 Lieferbar ab 19.08.

10.07.2020:
12:45 ausverkauft
12:56 Lieferbar ab 19.08.

11.07.2020:
16:07 ausverkauft
16:46 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
16:56 ausverkauft
17:47 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
18:08 ausverkauft
18:57 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
19:01 ausverkauft

13.07.2020:
14:59 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
15:09 ausverkauft
15:56 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
16:15 ausverkauft
17:20 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
17:22 ausverkauft
18:21 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
18:34 ausverkauft
19:21 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
19:46 ausverkauft
20:46 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
20:55 ausverkauft
21:40 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
21:43 ausverkauft
23:00 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
23:06 ausverkauft

14.07.2020
00:01 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
01:59 ausverkauft
02:46 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
02:50 ausverkauft
03:42 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
05:00 ausverkauft
05:03 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
05:50 ausverkauft
06:41 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
07:36 ausverkauft
08:22 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
08:52 ausverkauft
09:40 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
09:53 ausverkauft
09:54 Lieferbar ab 19.08.
09:56 ausverkauft


----------



## Enquryx (15. Juli 2020)

So Rad ist gestern angekommen, direkt zusammengebaut - es ist ein Traum. Bin gestern nur ne kleine Runde gefahren, die nächste Große Tour ist am Sonntag. Vom verfügbaren Liefertermin hat es jetzt exakt 14 Tage gedauert bis das Rad bei mir war.

Also in diesem Sinne - Live Uncaged


----------



## bike4uall2k19 (15. Juli 2020)

Ich verabschiede mich auch wieder!!!! 
Das ist eine Leistung! Gestern, ich wiederhole gestern ( habe mit YT telefoniert) ist das Paket bei YT abgeholt worden, heute früh bei mir angekommen!! Nur heute keine Zeit zum Testen, habe gar nicht mit der Lieferung gerechnet!! Decoy Race Pro


----------



## Armani42 (15. Juli 2020)

Wow es kommt morgen, krass :O
Ich bin verblüfft xD


----------



## Hannes106 (15. Juli 2020)

Meins ist heute auch gekommen. Sehr geiles Bike


----------



## Deleted 546352 (15. Juli 2020)

Enquryx schrieb:


> So Rad ist gestern angekommen, direkt zusammengebaut - es ist ein Traum. Bin gestern nur ne kleine Runde gefahren, die nächste Große Tour ist am Sonntag. Vom verfügbaren Liefertermin hat es jetzt exakt 14 Tage gedauert bis das Rad bei mir war.
> 
> Also in diesem Sinne - Live Uncaged



Es ist wunderschön ?


----------



## 4Stroke (15. Juli 2020)

Gestern bestellt. 
Heute kam schon die Austragsbestätigung. Mal sehen wann versendet wird. Soll auf Lager sein.


----------



## Robert1179 (16. Juli 2020)

24.06.2020 Decoy Pro Race bestellt als Jobbike, mit Bemerkung lieferbar ab 01.07.2020
03.07.2020 Bestellung von Jobrad geht an YT
06.07.2020 YT bestätigt Bestellung, Bestellung geht in Bearbeitung
10.07.2020 Bestellung komplett abgeschlossen, DHL Trackinginformationen werden an DHL übermittelt
14.07.2020 Paket mit Anleitung wird von DHL abgeholt, ich terminiere Anlieferung auf 16.07. wegen Dienstreise
15.07.2020 Paket mit Fahrrad wird von DHL abgeholt, Paket mit Anleitung wird eingelagert bis Ausliefertermin
16.07.2020 Paket mit Fahrrad kommt im Paketzentrum 2km entfernt von mir an, 2h später kommt die Nachricht das Paket wurde fehlgeleitet und die Auslieferung verzögert sich ggf.
Paket mit Anleitung lagert im 15km entfernten Paketzentrum und wird am gewünschten Termin (heute?) zugestellt.
Update: Rad 13Uhr ins Fahrzeug verladen, wird heute zugestellt

Wenn alles gut geht sind es bei mir ca. 14 Tage von der Bestellbestätigung bis zur Lieferung.
Das finde ich trotz der widrigen Umstände wie Corona, Überlastung wegen unerwartet hoher Nachfrage bei Jobrad, DHL und YT eine erstaunlich gute Leistung. Wir können uns denke ich glücklich schätzen eine so gute Infrastruktur zu haben, die auch in schwierigen Zeiten funktioniert.

Ich hoffe jetzt mal dass das Bike nicht irgendwo ganz falsch fehlgeleitet wurde und bis Samstag ankommt.

Beide Päckchen kamen gerade an. Jetzt zusammenbauen und Akku laden. Es regnet gerade in Strömen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koelzig (16. Juli 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt storniert und mir ein sofort verfügbares comp bestellt.
> Ab und an war mal wieder eins verfügbar.
> Hab wohl den richtigen Zeitpunkt erwischt. Bin gespannt.



Habs wie du gemacht?Hatte sogar noch das Glück ein Capra AL 29 im Outlet zu bekommen. Sofort lieferbar am Dienstag bestellt heute Rechnung und Sendungsnummer bekommen. Ging mega schnell jetzt.


----------



## MilchBanDi (16. Juli 2020)

2 Tage durfte ich damit fahren ,und jetzt erst mal Feierabend ? fahrt vorsichtig , hab mich leider überschätzt, AC Gesprungen , wurde heute operiert , Platte angebracht ......


----------



## Mobbymania (17. Juli 2020)

Gute Besserung!!
Mit was warst du Unterwegs?


----------



## Deleted 546352 (17. Juli 2020)

MilchBanDi schrieb:


> 2 Tage durfte ich damit fahren ,und jetzt erst mal Feierabend ? fahrt vorsichtig , hab mich leider überschätzt, AC Gesprungen , wurde heute operiert , Platte angebracht ......



Gute Besserung!!! ??


----------



## 4Stroke (17. Juli 2020)

Es sind in diesem Moment wieder M bis XXL Decoy Comp's auf Lager.


----------



## MilchBanDi (17. Juli 2020)

Mobbymania schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!!
> Mit was warst du Unterwegs?


Decoy Pro 29
Danke euch


----------



## Armani42 (17. Juli 2020)

Aua gute Besserung!

Ja lustig seit gestern steht da nun bei DHL, das Paket ist in meinem Zielgebiet angekommen und wird zur
Zustellbasis transportiert, war doch klar, dass das gestern nicht kommen würde xD


----------



## Sundl80 (17. Juli 2020)

Soooooo!
Paket ist gelandet.
Alles gelaufen wie angekündigt. 
Ich muss auch sagen das bei uns DHL einfach immer perfekt funktioniert!


----------



## 4Stroke (17. Juli 2020)

Bestellt am 14.07.
Austragsbestätigung am 15.7.
Rechung erhalten 
Versand soll am 21.7. erfolgen. 

Das wäre sehr zügig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## koelzig (17. Juli 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Bestellt am 14.07.
> Austragsbestätigung am 15.7.
> Rechung erhalten
> Versand soll am 21.7. erfolgen.
> ...


Bei mir der identische Verlauf ? das wäre wirklich mega gut.


----------



## Sundl80 (17. Juli 2020)

Da isse die Ziege!


----------



## 4Stroke (17. Juli 2020)

Sundl80 schrieb:


> Da isse die Ziege!



Fährst du den Sattel so ???


----------



## Sundl80 (17. Juli 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Fährst du den Sattel so ???


Ne ne!???


----------



## 4Stroke (17. Juli 2020)

koelzig schrieb:


> Bei mir der identische Verlauf ? das wäre wirklich mega gut.



Bin gespannt, ob dann schon tatsächlich der Versand erfolgt und das Paket auf Reisen geht, oder die Daten nur elektronisch an DHL übermittelt werden und es auf Abholung wartet?


----------



## misfit1979 (18. Juli 2020)

So bin dann auch raus ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berni__AT (18. Juli 2020)

Hi zusammen,

hab' bislang still mitgelesen aber will jetzt meine YT-Erfahrung mit euch teilen und hab mich deshalb registriert.


Bike: Jeffsy Pro Race Black Magic XL + Ersatz Schaltaugenset + Thirstmaster 4000
Bestellt am: 09.07.2020
Auftragsbestätigung am: 10.07.2020
Rechung erhalten am: 13.07.2020
Versand sollte erfolgen: 15.07.2020
Lieferung (wäre) erfolgt: 18.07.2020
Lieferung nach: Osten von Österreich


Der Status auf der YT-Homepage wurde am 13.07.2020 auf "komplett abgeschlossen" gesetzt und ich habe zwei Tracking-Nummern erhalten. (13.07.2020 --> "Sendung wurde elektronisch angekündigt)

Das eine Paket (23 kg) wurde dann tatsächlich am 15.07.2020 abgeholt und nach Bielefeld transportiert.
Ich habe es leider auf meine Firmenadresse umleiten lassen (wurde von YT nach zwei Tagen bearbeitet und so berücksichtigt - keine zeitlichen Einbußen) und lange kein Statusupdate von DHL erhalten.
Heute Früh (07:47) plötzlich die Info, dass ich nicht anzutreffen war, das Paket daher am nächsten Werktag erneut versucht wird zuzustellen.

Für die zweite Sendungsnummer (kA was dort enthalten ist - ggf. die Flasche?) sehe ich nach wie vor den Status: "Sendung wurde elektronisch angekündigt".

Von der Bestellung bis zur Lieferung nach Österreich (ganz im Osten) 7 Werktage - ich bin sehr zufrieden

Die Frage an euch: was ist erfahrungsgemäß in dem zweiten Paket enthalten? Ich habe einige Youtube-Videos gesehen, wo grundsätzlich alles im "Hauptpaket" mit verfrachtet wird?

Grüße aus AT,
Berni


----------



## Racingheart (18. Juli 2020)

Am Donnerstag bei YT registriert und im Outlet sofort verfügbares Capra bestellt und mit Paypal bezahlt.
Außer automatisch verschickte emails kam von YT bisher nichts.


----------



## 4Stroke (18. Juli 2020)

Racingheart schrieb:


> Am Donnerstag bei YT registriert und im Outlet sofort verfügbares Capra bestellt und mit Paypal bezahlt.
> Außer automatisch verschickte emails kam von YT bisher nichts.



Samstag und Sonntag passiert da sowieso nichts. 
Wirst wahrscheinlich nächste Woche eine Mail bekommen.


----------



## 4Stroke (20. Juli 2020)

koelzig schrieb:


> Bei mir der identische Verlauf ? das wäre wirklich mega gut.



Beide Sendungsnummern erhalten. 
Freitag und Montag die andere. 
Könnte noch diese Woche kommen.


----------



## koelzig (20. Juli 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Beide Sendungsnummern erhalten.
> Freitag und Montag die andere.
> Könnte noch diese Woche kommen.


Meins ist unterwegs seit heute? jetzt muss DHL nur noch seinen Job machen. Bin aber guter Dinge da die bei uns echt sauber arbeiten im Normalfall.


----------



## Armani42 (21. Juli 2020)

Soo Rad wurde am Mittwoch versandt und am Samstag war es da. Nachdem DHL mir gesagt hat es wird nicht an die Haustür geliefert weil Corona war ich erstmal etwas genervt weil ich habe kein Auto und müsste dann das riesen Paket zu Fuß schleppen. Aber der Mann war so nett und hat es trotzdem zu mir geliefert


----------



## Robert1179 (21. Juli 2020)

Falls noch jemand die Rahmennummer am Decoy sucht und bei google nichts findet:
Sie befindet sich aufgeklebt am Hauptrahmen hinter dem Tretlager genau vor dem Hinterrad, wo man eigentlich nur mit ausgebautem Hinterrad richtig hinsehen kann. Sie ist sehr klein mit einem Data Matrix Code und entspricht der Nummer auf der Rechnung. Darüber steht noch Hersteller, 25km/h, Gewicht und so Zeug. Y2005... usw. könnte 20*20* Mai bedeuten? Ohne Steinschlagschutz wird sie nicht lange lesbar sein denke ich.

Ich habe noch an der Kettenstrebe eine ähnliche Nummer mit Data Matrix Code gefunden, aber das scheint die Hinterbaunummer zu sein. Die hat mich verwirrt und oberhalb des Akkus stehen im Rahmen auch noch einige ähnliche Nummern. Y2003...


----------



## Racingheart (21. Juli 2020)

Bei mir tut sich bisher gar nichts. Keine weiteren e-Mails bzw. Infos.
(Donnerstag bestellt)


----------



## Mibra (21. Juli 2020)

So gestern ein Izzo bestellt und mit Paypal bezahlt. Lieferbar soll es ab dem 22.07 sein. Auf der Rechnung die heute gekommen ist steht Versanddatum 23.07. Bisher läuft es mal sehr gut. Bin sehr gespannt wie es weitergeht


----------



## Armani42 (21. Juli 2020)

Soo da is it, endlich  
Sehr geiles Teil !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (22. Juli 2020)

Geplante Zustellung war heute. 
Verzögert sich jetzt laut DHL. Das Paket "hängt" irgendwo fest.


----------



## koelzig (22. Juli 2020)

@4Stroke
Hat dein Bike Bielefeld schon verlassen? Meins hängt in Paketzentrum fest


4Stroke schrieb:


> Geplante Zustellung war heute.
> Verzögert sich jetzt laut DHL. Das Paket "hängt" irgendwo fest.


Da kann ich mich nur anschließen. Bei mir liegt das Problem anscheinend in Bielefeld am Paketzentrum.


----------



## 4Stroke (22. Juli 2020)

Es wird keine Zustellung seitens DHL erfolgen sagte der Paketbote. Keine Barzahlung wegen Corona.
Bestellt habe ich per nachname. Das Paket kann erst am nächsten Werktag in der Station/Post abgeholt werden.


----------



## boreqyas (22. Juli 2020)

Mh bei mir sehr komisch.

15.07: Bestellung Jeffsy 29 im Sale
16.07: Bestätigung erhalt meiner Zahlung
Bis anhin keine weitere Statusänderung oder Kontakt seitens YT.
Jeffsy ist soweit auf Lager (steht in der Auftragsbestätigung)
Das eigenartige dabei ist im Screenshot zu erkennen.
Wenn man bei der Bestellung auf Retour klickt bekomme ich diesen Bestellstatus: In Bearbeitung*(Wartet)*

Ist dieser bei euch auch so? Auf was wird gewartet? Ist irgend etwas mit der Zahlung nicht i.O.?





Soweit eine Mail (20.07) geschrieben und Kontaktformular ausgefüllt. Bisher keine Antwort.
Ich war schon mehrmals in der Warteschleife, da aber diese Option für mich nicht unwesentliche Kosten verursacht hoffe ich darauf dass jemand per Mail antwortet.

Ist das "(Wartet)" normal oder ein Ausnahmefall?

Danke für die Antworten

Gruss boreqyas


----------



## Racingheart (22. Juli 2020)

boreqyas schrieb:


> Mh bei mir sehr komisch.
> 
> 15.07: Bestellung Jeffsy 29 im Sale
> 16.07: Bestätigung erhalt meiner Zahlung
> ...



Das mit dem Bestellstatus (In Bearbeitung wartet) ist bei mir auch so wenn ich auf Retour klicke.
Aber das ist ja nur der Bestellstatus, nicht der Rückgabestatus. Hat nichts zu sagen glaube ich.

Auch bei mir das gleiche Spiel. Capra im Outlet letzten Donnerstag bestellt. 
Seit dem Funkstille. Mail gestern früh geschrieben. Keine Antwort bisher.
Keine Rechnung, keine Auftragsbestätigung. Sowas mag ich natürlich ganz besonders.
In der automatischen Bestellbestätigungsmail stand was von 2-3 Tagen Bearbeitung (aufgrund hoher Nachfrage). 
Die sind deutlich rum.
Versuche später telefonisch mein Glück.


----------



## Racingheart (22. Juli 2020)

Hab mir auch schon überlegt ob es die verlängerten Bearbeitungszeiten nur bei Bestellungen aus dem Outlet betrifft.
Denn wie ich hier so lese werden Bestellungen der aktuellen, nicht reduzierten Modelle, zügig bearbeitet.


----------



## boreqyas (22. Juli 2020)

Racingheart schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bestellstatus (In Bearbeitung wartet) ist bei mir auch so wenn ich auf Retour klicke.
> Aber das ist ja nur der Bestellstatus, nicht der Rückgabestatus. Hat nichts zu sagen glaube ich.
> 
> Auch bei mir das gleiche Spiel. Capra im Outlet letzten Donnerstag bestellt.
> ...



Die Auftragsbestätigung kam bei mir mit der automatischen Mail der erhaltenen Zahlung am 16.07 (siehe PDF)
Die solltest du auch haben nicht?
Hoffentlich können sie dir wenigstes telefonisch weiterhelfen. Ich zahle an sich ca 6 EUR per 10 Minuten Warteschleife und ich habe gelesen man wartet zum Teil 30-60 Minuten. Nein Danke


----------



## Racingheart (22. Juli 2020)

Ich habe eine e-Mail nach der Zahlung erhalten
"Statusänderung zur Bestellung bei YT Industries"
Neuer Status: bezahlt

Aber da war, bzw. ist (nochmal geschaut) definitiv kein Anhang.
Und in der Bestellbestätigung waren als Anhang nur Datenschutzhinweise und deren AGB.


----------



## boreqyas (22. Juli 2020)

Racingheart schrieb:


> Ich habe eine e-Mail nach der Zahlung erhalten
> "Statusänderung zur Bestellung bei YT Industries"
> Neuer Status: bezahlt
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe du wartest auf die Web Order Bestätigung (3. Mail). Die kam bei mir einen halben Tag nach der "Statusänderung"welche du bereits hast. Bei dir läuft ja mehr schief als bei mir :O

Du solltest unbedingt Kontakt aufnehmen und drücke dir die Daumen. ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (22. Juli 2020)

Hat hier schon mal jemand auf nachname bestellt bei Corona, wie lief das ab? Abholung nur in der filiale der Post?


----------



## buddlersen (22. Juli 2020)

Izzo Comp XL
bestellt 11.5.
Lieferbar 19.8.
Versandankündigung 22.7.
Voraussichtliches Versanddatum 24.7.
Bezahlung: Finanzierung 

Spannung!


----------



## Racingheart (22. Juli 2020)

Hab den Kundenservice am Telefon erreicht. Nach 35min. Warteschleife.
Der Mitarbeiter hat sich den Auftrag angeschaut - Ist in Bearbeitung - alles ok.
Ich müsste in Kürze eine Info zum Lieferzeitpunkt bekommen.
Das ich bisher nichts bekommen habe sei nicht schlimm.
Grundsätzlich ist es derzeit so, dass die Lieferung verfügbarer Fahrräder insgesamt ca. 14 Tage beträgt meinte er.

Jedenfalls werden die im Outlet bestellten Räder wohl getrennt bearbeitet. Der konnte meinen Auftrag anfangs gar nicht finden. Erst als ich sagte dass ich im Outlet bestellt hatte klingelte es
"ahh ok da muss ich wo anders nachschauen".

Naja die Gesamtsituation gefällt mir irgendwie trotzdem nicht so ganz...wenn ich hier lese 
dass manche 1-2 Tage nach Bestellung schon den Lieferzeitpunkt genannt bekommen und ich nach 1 Woche noch gar nichts habe.


----------



## boreqyas (22. Juli 2020)

Racingheart schrieb:


> Hab den Kundenservice am Telefon erreicht. Nach 35min. Warteschleife.
> Der Mitarbeiter hat sich den Auftrag angeschaut - Ist in Bearbeitung - alles ok.
> Ich müsste in Kürze eine Info zum Lieferzeitpunkt bekommen.
> Das ich bisher nichts bekommen habe sei nicht schlimm.
> ...



Gut zumindest hast du Gewissheit. Ich bin seit 17.29 in Warteschleife und naja sie machen um 18 Uhr zu. Warten wir mal ab?


----------



## adiares (22. Juli 2020)

boreqyas schrieb:


> Mh bei mir sehr komisch.
> 
> 15.07: Bestellung Jeffsy 29 im Sale
> 16.07: Bestätigung erhalt meiner Zahlung
> ...



Bei Mir genau Exakt das gleiche!  Geld haben Sie seit einer Woche... Status bezahlt und in Bearbeitung..
4 Mails geschrieben..keine Antwort.. und nach 30 nervigen Minuten jetzt schon zum 3. mal aus der Leitung geworfen worden...
Bei 4k Vorkasse erwarte ich echt was anderes.. und i wie vermiest es mir die ganze Vorfreude.
Bin echt enttäuscht !


----------



## koelzig (23. Juli 2020)

Also Leute ich bin dann mal raus. Hab heute Post bekommen?. Kann nur positives berichten rückblickend. Storno der ersten Bestellung inkl. Rückerstattung innerhalb von einem Tag und Bestellung bis Lieferung des Bikes innerhalb von 9 Tagen. Zusätzlich War der Telefonsupport echt top (wenn man mal durchkommt).
Wünsch euch allen das die Bikes bald da sind!
Ride on!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racingheart (23. Juli 2020)

Hab heute ne e-Mail bekommen. Ich bin kurz vorm Durchdrehen !!!
Mein bestelltes Capra ist aufgrund eines Fehlers im Lagerbestand gar nicht lieferbar !
Das fällt denen jetzt 1 Woche und nach 2mal nachfragen auf.
Es ist nur noch zum Kotzen.


----------



## StormBi_King (23. Juli 2020)

Racingheart schrieb:


> Hab heute ne e-Mail bekommen. Ich bin kurz vorm Durchdrehen !!!
> Mein bestelltes Capra ist aufgrund eines Fehlers im Lagerbestand gar nicht lieferbar !
> Das fällt denen jetzt 1 Woche und nach 2mal nachfragen auf.
> Es ist nur noch zum Kotzen.


Hi,

steht in der AB, dass das Bike lieferbar ist? Wenn ja, dann versuchs mal telefonisch, und bitte um die Rechnungsstelle. Vll. ist das Problem im Lager entstanden, und das Bike ist vll. doch vorrätig! Einfach mal teleonisch nachhaken! YT ist derzeit absolut im Stress. Der ganze Bike Markt geht zzt. drunter und drüber!


----------



## Racingheart (23. Juli 2020)

Eine AB hat es nicht gegeben. Ich hing eine Woche lang unwissend in der Luft als dann letztendlich die Mail kam dass das Bike nicht verfügbar ist.
Der Telefonservice ist nicht wirklich hilfreich, denn der Kollege am Telefon hat nach seinen eigenen Worten keine Einsicht in den Lagerbestand.


----------



## 4Stroke (23. Juli 2020)

Könnte mir jemand einen Gefallen tun und die Höhe des yt Kartons messen? 

Muss mein rad bei der filiale abholen weil keine Zustellung auf nachname folgt.


----------



## StormBi_King (23. Juli 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Könnte mir jemand einen Gefallen tun und die Höhe des yt Kartons messen?
> 
> Muss mein rad bei der filiale abholen weil keine Zustellung auf nachname folgt.


"Unsere Bikes werden grundsätzlich in der YT BikeBox ausgeliefert.
Kostenpunkt: 19,90 €
Maße: 132cm x 82cm x 32cm, 7kg (ohne Bike)".


----------



## StormBi_King (23. Juli 2020)

Racingheart schrieb:


> Eine AB hat es nicht gegeben. Ich hing eine Woche lang unwissend in der Luft als dann letztendlich die Mail kam dass das Bike nicht verfügbar ist.
> Der Telefonservice ist nicht wirklich hilfreich, denn der Kollege am Telefon hat nach seinen eigenen Worten keine Einsicht in den Lagerbestand.


Das geht natürlich garnicht! Bitte um entsprechenden Ersatz bzw. Alternativen! Um Einnahmen müssen die sich trotz Coronien keine Sorgen machen! Ob das klappt k.A. Wie gesagt die Jungs sind allesamt am schwitzen. Denen wird regelrecht die Tür eingerannt. Und aus organisatorischer Sicht läuft es dermaßen aus dem Ruder, dass man hoffen kann, dass der Image an sich nicht drunter leidet. Die Bikes sind zumindest top! Canyon ist ausschließlich per Mail zu erreichen... Haibike brauchte vor Coronina mehrere Monate um auf Anfragen zu antworten. Also das betrifft fast die gesamte deutsche Bikebranche.


----------



## Agent500 (23. Juli 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Muss mein rad bei der filiale abholen weil keine Zustellung auf nachname folgt.


Ist die Nachnahme nicht in der Höhe gedeckelt?


----------



## 4Stroke (23. Juli 2020)

Agent500 schrieb:


> Ist die Nachnahme nicht in der Höhe gedeckelt?



Du zahlst einen Teil an. 
Es geht darum, dass DHL aufgrund von corona keine Pakete per nachname zu Hause abgibt sondern in die Filiale liefert..man erhält nur ein Kärtchen. 

Sprich Versand auf nachname hätte man sich sparen können. 
Darauf wurde aber im bestellvorgang nicht hingewiesen.


----------



## Marmtb87 (23. Juli 2020)

Racingheart schrieb:


> Hab heute ne e-Mail bekommen. Ich bin kurz vorm Durchdrehen !!!
> Mein bestelltes Capra ist aufgrund eines Fehlers im Lagerbestand gar nicht lieferbar !
> Das fällt denen jetzt 1 Woche und nach 2mal nachfragen auf.
> Es ist nur noch zum Kotzen.


----------



## Marmtb87 (23. Juli 2020)

Racingheart schrieb:


> Hab heute ne e-Mail bekommen. Ich bin kurz vorm Durchdrehen !!!
> Mein bestelltes Capra ist aufgrund eines Fehlers im Lagerbestand gar nicht lieferbar !
> Das fällt denen jetzt 1 Woche und nach 2mal nachfragen auf.
> Es ist nur noch zum Kotzen.


Bei mir das gleiche. Hab ein Decoy bestellt und heute ne Email bekommen auf grund eines bestandsfehlers wird ihre Bestellung storniert ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racingheart (23. Juli 2020)

Marmtb87 schrieb:


> Bei mir das gleiche. Hab ein Decoy bestellt und heute ne Email bekommen auf grund eines bestandsfehlers wird ihre Bestellung storniert ?



hattest du auch im Outlet bestellt ?


----------



## Marmtb87 (23. Juli 2020)

Racingheart schrieb:


> hattest du auch im Outlet bestellt ?


Ja, hatte letzte Woche Dienstag im Outlet bestellt. Bekam ne Bestellbestätigung hab das Bike bestahlt und ne Status Mail bezahlt bekommen. Am Montag rief ich bei yt an und der Herr vom Service meinte das Bike sollte diese Woche noch in den Versand gehen. Heute kam ne Email wegen eines Bestandsfehler wurde ihre Bestellung storniert wir können Ihnen leider keine Alternative anbieten. Sehr ärgerlich ?


----------



## Racingheart (23. Juli 2020)

Letzte Woche Dienstag bestellt und heute erst Bescheid bekommen dass es das Rad gar nicht gibt....9 Tage später.
Viel zu tun hin oder her, aber das ist eine Frechheit und Rücksichtslos zugleich wie ich finde. 
4000 bis 5000 eur eines Kunden mal eben 9 Tage blockieren für nichts. Und jetzt kann man wahrscheinlich erstmal noch ein paar weitere Tage warten bis das Geld zurück kommt. Wahnsinn.


----------



## Marmtb87 (23. Juli 2020)

Racingheart schrieb:


> Letzte Woche Dienstag bestellt und heute erst Bescheid bekommen dass es das Rad gar nicht gibt....9 Tage später.
> Viel zu tun hin oder her, aber das ist eine Frechheit und Rücksichtslos zugleich wie ich finde.
> 4000 bis 5000 eur eines Kunden mal eben 9 Tage blockieren für nichts. Und jetzt kann man wahrscheinlich erstmal noch ein paar weitere Tage warten bis das Geld zurück kommt. Wahnsinn.


Zudem habe ich bereits eine Lackschutzfolie gekauft im Wert von 100€. Die Folie kommt von invisiframe aus England. Mal schauen ob das so einfach wird die wieder zurück zu schicken und mein Geld zu bekommen ?


----------



## Armani42 (24. Juli 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Hat hier schon mal jemand auf nachname bestellt bei Corona, wie lief das ab? Abholung nur in der filiale der Post?


Also bei mir hat der Postbote es einfach geliefert, war ihm egal xD 
Zum Glück, denn hole Mal 22 kg ohne Auto ab....


----------



## Mobbymania (24. Juli 2020)

Racingheart schrieb:


> Letzte Woche Dienstag bestellt und heute erst Bescheid bekommen dass es das Rad gar nicht gibt....9 Tage später.
> Viel zu tun hin oder her, aber das ist eine Frechheit und Rücksichtslos zugleich wie ich finde.
> 4000 bis 5000 eur eines Kunden mal eben 9 Tage blockieren für nichts. Und jetzt kann man wahrscheinlich erstmal noch ein paar weitere Tage warten bis das Geld zurück kommt. Wahnsinn.


Denkst du ernsthaft das YT mit absicht sowas verbockt? Und wer in diesen Zeiten erwartet das bei einer Radbestellung alles reibungslos Funktioniert, sollte langsam mal aufwachen! ?‍♂️


----------



## Racingheart (24. Juli 2020)

Mobbymania schrieb:


> Denkst du ernsthaft das YT mit absicht sowas verbockt? Und wer in diesen Zeiten erwartet das bei einer Radbestellung alles reibungslos Funktioniert, sollte langsam mal aufwachen! ?‍♂️



Darum geht’s überhaupt nicht. Klar kann man einen Fehler im Lagerbestand haben. 
Aber dem Kunden das erst nach 9 Tagen mitzuteilen geht gar nicht.
Vorrätige Räder stehen nach 9 Tagen schon vor der Haustür wie man hier lesen kann.
Folgerichtig wird doch also in den nächsten 1-2 Tagen nach Bestellung geprüft ob das Rad im Lager vorhanden ist. Und nicht erst nach 9 Tagen.


----------



## StormBi_King (24. Juli 2020)

Racingheart schrieb:


> Darum geht’s überhaupt nicht. Klar kann man einen Fehler im Lagerbestand haben.
> Aber dem Kunden das erst nach 9 Tagen mitzuteilen geht gar nicht.
> Vorrätige Räder stehen nach 9 Tagen schon vor der Haustür wie man hier lesen kann.
> Folgerichtig wird doch also in den nächsten 1-2 Tagen nach Bestellung geprüft ob das Rad im Lager vorhanden ist. Und nicht erst nach 9 Tagen.


Alles volkommen nachvollziehbar. Ärgerlich allemal. Bei Yt, ob Outlet oder nicht, läuft es eigentlich so ab. Bestellbestätigung/Zahlungseingangsbestätigung am gleichen Tag. Am nächsten Tag die Auftagsbestätigung. Darin zu entnehmen, dass das Bike/Teile/Klamotte lieferbar sind. Ca. 5-7 Tage vergehen bis zur Freigabe mit Rechnungsgestellung und Tracking Nummer (YT Logistik). DHL ist erheblich schneller. Braucht eigentlich 3 Tage für Spergut von Bayern nach Deutschland im Norden! Liegt wahrscheinlich an Thüringens DHL, die wollen die ausländischen Pakete schneller wegbefördern, als zu behalten XD. Ironie off.

Ich glaube der beste Weg derzeit ist, oder beim nächsten Einkauf wäre, sich vorab über den Status der Bikes telefonisch zu erkündigen, und samt Ticket mit schriftlicher Verfügbarkeitsbestätigung.

Wie dem auch sei, bleibt ruhig, verhandelt besser... xD


----------



## Racingheart (24. Juli 2020)

Stand der Dinge bei mir zusammengefasst:

am 16. Capra aus dem Outlet bestellt
Über Tage hinweg keine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen
am 23. e-Mail bekommen, Capra aus dem Outlet nicht lieferbar, keine alternativen, das Geld kommt dann     demnächst zurück.
am 23. Vormittag wieder ein weiteres Capra bestellt, diesmal nicht aus dem Outlet, war aber auch wieder das letzte, denn nach meiner Bestellung war es ausverkauft.
Vorher telefonisch angefragt ob das jetzige Capra denn wirklich lieferbar ist. Keine Auskunft. Auch per e-Mail angefragt, keine Auskunft. Als Antwort kam lediglich dass eine AB kommt wenn es lieferbar ist.

Tja nun ist Freitag der 24. rum und eine AB kam heute auch nicht.
Ich ahne schlimmes 
Insgesamt knapp 9000 EUR von mir liegen jetzt bei YT auf dem Konto.
Ein drittes Rad bestelle ich sicherlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FreerideMonkey (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen. Jemand schon ein Jeffsy 27.5 erhalten und für gut befunden.
Schwanke zwischen Tyee, Jeffsy oder eventuell Capra.
Haben die 2 Yt bikes ordentlich popp?
Grüße..und ich drück die Daumen wegen der Lieferung.


----------



## Mibra (24. Juli 2020)

Also das mit dem Outlet ist mal richtig übel. Hoffentlich bekommt ihr eure Kohle schnell wieder.

Bei mir sieht es bisher gut aus.

Izzo das ich am Montag bestellt hatte und erst ab Mittwoch lieferbar war ging am Do raus und hätte eigentlich heute kommen sollen. Jetzt wurde es von DHL auf morgen verschoben. 

Ich hoffe das es klappt.

Drücke euch allen die Daumen und ihr bitte Mir


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Juli 2020)

Bin raus. 
Bestellt 14.7.
Erhalten 24.7.


----------



## jr.weiss (24. Juli 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
auch ich bin nach 14 Jahren Rennrad fahren wieder dem MTB verfallen...
Schuld daran sind meine zwei „kleinen“ Kinder die für sich das MTB fahren (Air-Time) entdeckt haben.
nach langer Suche und vielen Probefahren habe ich die ideale Geometrie für mich gefunden.
Dieser kommt das Jeffsy am nächsten?. Es ist eine Kombi aus Kona und Mondraker.
Ich bin nur durch Zufall Anfang Juni auf die Homepage von YT gekommen und dabei habe ich das Jeffsy entdeckt. Schnell war klar das Bike muss ich Probefahren, also Termin vereinbart 6.08., das war für mich kein Problem da alle Jeffsys ausverkauft waren und mein altes Scot noch funktionierte. Ende Juni musste ich zu meiner Freude feststellen, dass das Jeffsy zum 29.07. wieder verfügbar war. Also habe ich es mir am 19.06. mit Vorkasse bestellt, und anschließend die Kollegen in Forchheim solange genervt, bis ich einen Termin zum Probefahren hatte?? 
Am 26.06. bin ich dann von Stuttgart nach Forchheim gefahren, da meine Frau zufällig in Nürnberg etwas zu erledigen hatte (muss wohl ein Zeichen von oben gewesen sein ?).
In Forchheim angekommen warteten schon zwei bikes (27 uns 29“) auf mich.
Nach einer Probefahrt war mir klar das 29“ in L ist meins? (175cm mit84 cm Schrittlänge).
Als dann Anfang Juli die Trinkflasche und die Pedale wieder vorrätig waren habe ich meine Bestellung ergänzt und am 14.07 bezahlt. Die Zahlung wurde Von YT am 16.07. bestätigt.
So nun sitze ich hier wie auf Kohlen und Fieber dem 29.07. entgegen.
Wie überbrückt ihr die Zeit, ich werde vor lauter Vorfreude auf mein Jeffsy Pro in schwarz noch ganz wuschig....

Gruß aus Stuttgart


----------



## buddlersen (25. Juli 2020)

buddlersen schrieb:


> Izzo Comp XL
> bestellt 11.5.
> Lieferbar 19.8.
> Versandankündigung 22.7.
> ...


Geliefert am 25.7.
Juhu! 




Obwohl ich das Capra in XXL fahre, ist das Izzo in XL richtig (190, 93/94 SL)


----------



## G.far (26. Juli 2020)

Wuensche allen, dass ihr euer Bike so schnell wie möglich bekommt. Bin sehr zufrieden.
Das ist ein XL und ich bin 1,88m, passt sehr gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mibra (26. Juli 2020)

Meins kam auch am Samstag Nachmittag. Bisher macht es einen super Eindruck und out of the Box in XL 12,2kg da kann man echt nicht meckern.
Bei der Leitungslänge könnte YT aber gern etwas sparsamer sein. Sind alle deutlich zu lang!

Ich drücke euch allen die Daumen das eure Bikes schnell kommen


----------



## buddlersen (26. Juli 2020)

Bei meinem Izzo sind die Leitungen nicht zu lang, alles war tiptop voreingestellt und ich bin echt mit dem Rad und Auslieferungszustand zufrieden.


----------



## Armani42 (27. Juli 2020)

Gibt es eigentlich bei euch auch manchmal so eine Art "Knacken", wenn die Federung rein geht? Keine Ahnung ob das normal ist?


----------



## StormBi_King (27. Juli 2020)

Armani42 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich bei euch auch manchmal so eine Art "Knacken", wenn die Federung rein geht? Keine Ahnung ob das normal ist?


Drück mal die Vorderbremse und Drücke bzw. versuche einmal das Bike in Fahrrichtung zu schieben. Sollte es Knacken, dann hast du Spiel im Steuersatz (Schraube Lenker). Die müsstest du nachziehen. Die Gabel selber sollte nicht knacken. Ein Zischen beim starken Einfedern vll. Aber ein Knacken könnte auf ein gelockerten Lenker (Steuersatz) hindeuten. Manche schreiben, dass bei Carbon Rädern sich ab und an der Steuersatz lockert bzw. setzt.


----------



## StormBi_King (27. Juli 2020)

PS. vll. auch mal die Schraubung am Lenker überprüfen. Achte auf das passende Drehmoment lt. Yt´s Anleitung. Vll. auch mal die Steckachse gleichmit!


----------



## Armani42 (27. Juli 2020)

StormBi_King schrieb:


> Drück mal die Vorderbremse und Drücke bzw. versuche einmal das Bike in Fahrrichtung zu schieben. Sollte es Knacken, dann hast du Spiel im Steuersatz (Schraube Lenker). Die müsstest du nachziehen. Die Gabel selber sollte nicht knacken. Ein Zischen beim starken Einfedern vll. Aber ein Knacken könnte auf ein gelockerten Lenker (Steuersatz) hindeuten. Manche schreiben, dass bei Carbon Rädern sich ab und an der Steuersatz lockert bzw. setzt.



Ich meinte eher hinten beim Einfedern, dass es dort knackt, aber keine Ahnung ob es wirklich daher kommt. Werde das mit dem Lenker mal probieren


----------



## Marmtb87 (27. Juli 2020)

Armani42 schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher hinten beim Einfedern, dass es dort knackt, aber keine Ahnung ob es wirklich daher kommt. Werde das mit dem Lenker mal probieren


Probier mal die Schrauben vom Hinterbau nachzuziehen. Drehmoment sollte auf den Schrauben stehen ?


----------



## StormBi_King (27. Juli 2020)

Armani42 schrieb:


> Ich meinte eher hinten beim Einfedern, dass es dort knackt, aber keine Ahnung ob es wirklich daher kommt. Werde das mit dem Lenker mal probieren


Sonst Dämpfer/Gabel mal warten lassen/oder selber machen. Problem dabei ist, dass evtl. neue Dichtungen samt Fettung rein müssen. Daher vll. direkt ausbauen und einschicken. Ansonsten mal das Bike mal über Nacht provisorisch auf den "Kopf" stellen, damit sich das Dämpferöl bis in die oberen Dichtungen verteilen kann! Damit kannst du überprüfen, ob die Dichtungen trocken gelaufen sind. Riefen im Dämpfer/ Spiel im Hinterbau hast du keins, oder? Könnten auch das Gleitlager oder die Kugellager sein...


----------



## Armani42 (27. Juli 2020)

Ok Ne es war der Sattel. Aber eben habe ich das Rad gereinigt mit Fahrrad Reiniger und habe diesen auch dann auf die Bremsscheiben gesprüht und natürlich mit Wasser abgewaschen aber jetzt quitschen beide bremsen obwohl kein Öl drauf gekommen ist. Ist das normal? Oo


----------



## Armani42 (27. Juli 2020)

Nee es waren nicht die Federung sondern der Sattel. Aber ne andere Frage 
Eben habe ich mein Rad mit Fahrrad Reiniger gereinigt, also auch die Bremsscheiben. Und dann mit Wasser abgewaschen. Aber nun quitschen die Bremsen etwas obwohl kein Öl drauf ist Oo 
Wisst ihr warum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahazz (27. Juli 2020)

Ist normal, fahr mal ne ordentliche runde....


----------



## StormBi_King (27. Juli 2020)

Armani42 schrieb:


> Nee es waren nicht die Federung sondern der Sattel. Aber ne andere Frage
> Eben habe ich mein Rad mit Fahrrad Reiniger gereinigt, also auch die Bremsscheiben. Und dann mit Wasser abgewaschen. Aber nun quitschen die Bremsen etwas obwohl kein Öl drauf ist Oo
> Wisst ihr warum?


Ob ÖL auf den Bremsbelägen ist, kann man easy mit dem Finger überrpüfen. Einfach mit dem Finger über die Oberfläche deiner Bremsscheibe ziehen. Wenn die Fingerkuppe schwarz ist, dann hast du deine Beläge ruiniert bzw musst sie erneuern xD


----------



## Armani42 (27. Juli 2020)

StormBi_King schrieb:


> Ob ÖL auf den Bremsbelägen ist, kann man easy mit dem Finger überrpüfen. Einfach mit dem Finger über die Oberfläche deiner Bremsscheibe ziehen. Wenn die Fingerkuppe schwarz ist, dann hast du deine Beläge ruiniert bzw musst sie erneuern xD



Hmm oke wobei wenn die Beläge ruiniert sind, ist doch bestimmt auch die Bremsleistung ziemlich schlecht, oder?

Und wo bekommt man für das YT Jeffsy Base 29 eig Bremsbeläge her? Dann würde ich mir eh mal welche kaufen für den Fall der Fälle  

Sind das dann für die SRAM Guide T diese hier?

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kau...uide-rs-guide-rsc-guide-ultimate-trail-419039


----------



## 4Stroke (27. Juli 2020)

Armani42 schrieb:


> Nee es waren nicht die Federung sondern der Sattel. Aber ne andere Frage
> Eben habe ich mein Rad mit Fahrrad Reiniger gereinigt, also auch die Bremsscheiben. Und dann mit Wasser abgewaschen. Aber nun quitschen die Bremsen etwas obwohl kein Öl drauf ist Oo
> Wisst ihr warum?



Das sind die original sram Beläge. 
Die singen auch im nassen. 

Daher fahre ich trickstuff. Verschleiß ist höher, dafür bei Nässe leise.


----------



## Armani42 (27. Juli 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Das sind die original sram Beläge.
> Die singen auch im nassen.
> 
> Daher fahre ich trickstuff. Verschleiß ist höher, dafür bei Nässe leise.



Achso ich dachte man kann auf diese Bremsen nur SRAM Belege draufpacken


----------



## Phil745 (27. Juli 2020)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## Mobbymania (28. Juli 2020)

Phil745 schrieb:


> Hallo in die runde
> 
> hab donnerstag ein capra bestellt, war zu dem Zeitpunkt ""sofort lieferbar" -
> nach meiner Bestellung nicht mehr sondern 1/2021 ..(nicht Outlet)
> ...


Dann hast du evtl das letzte Bike bestellt. Rede mit YT!


----------



## Marmtb87 (28. Juli 2020)

Phil745 schrieb:


> Hallo in die runde
> 
> hab donnerstag ein capra bestellt, war zu dem Zeitpunkt ""sofort lieferbar" -
> nach meiner Bestellung nicht mehr sondern 1/2021 ..(nicht Outlet)
> ...


Wenn es erst ab 01/21 lieferbar ist sollte in dem Kommentar bei deiner Bestellung dabei stehen lieferbar ab ... könnte sich aber auch um einen Bestandsfehler handeln ?


----------



## Phil745 (28. Juli 2020)

Hier stand Mist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jr.weiss (1. August 2020)

Hallo,  
langsam wird die Vorfreude zur Belastung ?. Ich komme mir vor wie ein kleines Kind, das  auf den Weihnachtsmann wartet...
Gibt es jemanden der aus der gleichen Charge (Lieferung 29.07.) der ein Jeffsy bestellt hat?
Nach dem Motto Geteiltes leid ist halbes Leid.
Hoffe bis zu meinem Sommerurlaub (16.08.-30.08.) in den Dolomiten mein Jeffsy habe. 
Grüße an alle wartende


----------



## seebsen (1. August 2020)

jr.weiss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> langsam wird die Vorfreude zur Belastung ?. Ich komme mir vor wie ein kleines Kind, das  auf den Weihnachtsmann wartet...
> Gibt es jemanden der aus der gleichen Charge (Lieferung 29.07.) der ein Jeffsy bestellt hat?
> Nach dem Motto Geteiltes leid ist halbes Leid.
> ...



Das Bike sollte normalerweise spätestens 1 1/2 Wochen nach dem Liefertermin bei dir stehen. 
Viel Spaß mit dem Jeffsy!


----------



## BretVanHirn (1. August 2020)

jr.weiss schrieb:


> Hallo,
> langsam wird die Vorfreude zur Belastung ?. Ich komme mir vor wie ein kleines Kind, das  auf den Weihnachtsmann wartet...
> Gibt es jemanden der aus der gleichen Charge (Lieferung 29.07.) der ein Jeffsy bestellt hat?
> Nach dem Motto Geteiltes leid ist halbes Leid.
> ...



Geht mir genau so ?. Ich habe ein Izzo Pro bestellt, selbe Lieferung ab: 29.07
Ich hoffe @t1mber hat recht mit den 1 1/2 Wochen max.


----------



## Fylyp (2. August 2020)

Same! Warte auch auf ein Izzo Pro (lieferbar ab 29.07). Hab am Freitag bei YT angerufen und der Kerle am Telefon meinte dass es noch länger dauert. Ist auch nicht absehbar ob’s im August noch kommt. 
Also ganz entspannt weiter warten??


----------



## Armani42 (3. August 2020)

Hi, mal ne Frage, darf man eig Bremsscheiben mit einem Bremsenreiniger reinigen? Oder sollte man das nur in Ausnahmefällen machen?


----------



## jr.weiss (3. August 2020)

So habe von YT nun auch die Bestätigung, dass es noch ein paar Tage dauert.
Vermutlich wird es in den nächsten zwei Wochen versendet, allerdings reicht es nicht sicher für den Bike-Urlaub am 16.08. in den Dolomiten....
Jetzt kann ich mich aufregen oder einfach einen zweiten Bike-Urlaub planen.
Denke ich werde mich für zweites entscheiden☺ denn alles andere bringt auch nichts.
Also mache ich es wie Fylyp : entspannt warten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nahazz (3. August 2020)

Armani42 schrieb:


> Hi, mal ne Frage, darf man eig Bremsscheiben mit einem Bremsenreiniger reinigen? Oder sollte man das nur in Ausnahmefällen machen?



Falscher Thread?!

Ja kannste machen, jedoch wird danach die Bremsleistung nicht sehr gut sein. Muss sich wieder Einbremsen.


----------



## Maerte (5. August 2020)

Hi, 

ich habe mir gestern das IZZO Comp in L und in Dune grey bestellt. Lt. Homepage Lieferbar ab 30.09.
gibt es Erfahrungen wie der tatsächliche Liefertermin sich in Bezug zur "Liferbar ab" Angabe verhält? 
Kann es jetzt beispielsweise passieren, dass ich das Bike irgendwann im November oder gar Dezember erst bekomme?


----------



## jr.weiss (5. August 2020)

Hallo Maerte,
meine Erfahrungen begrenzen sich auf eine Bestellung...
Mein Bike (Jeffsy) war laut Homepage bei der Bestellung ab 27.09 lieferbar, aktuell ist es noch nicht ausgeliefert (5.08.). 
Ich denke, dass Geduld gefragt ist.
Daher verharre nicht zu sehr auf den Termin, vom Service habe ich zwar immer sehr freundliche und zeitnahe Infos erhalten. Jedoch keinen definitiven Liefertermin.

Aber vielleicht sieht das ganze beim IZZO etwas anders aus.
Drücke dir die Daumen


----------



## LostInSpace (5. August 2020)

Neues Spielzeug bestellt 
JEFFSY Pro Race 650b, Black Magic, in Größe L

02.08. Bestellt "Sofort verfügbar", Bezahlung Kreditkarte
03.08. Auftragsbestätigung und Rechnung erhalten
05.08. Versendet
DHL Status: Vorbereitung für Weitertransport, Voraussichtliche Zustellung Do, 06.08.2020

Ich rechne nicht damit, dass morgen schon zugestellt wird, wäre sehr überrascht 

Bis bald


----------



## Maerte (6. August 2020)

jr.weiss schrieb:


> Hallo Maerte,
> meine Erfahrungen begrenzen sich auf eine Bestellung...
> Mein Bike (Jeffsy) war laut Homepage bei der Bestellung ab 27.09 lieferbar, aktuell ist es noch nicht ausgeliefert (5.08.).
> Ich denke, dass Geduld gefragt ist.
> ...


Hi jr. weiss, 

vielen Dank! Ja, ich denke auch, dass ich mich in Geduld üben muss. Wenn nur die Vorfreude nicht so riesig wäre!


----------



## jr.weiss (6. August 2020)

Neuigkeiten?.
Heute die Rechnung und Trackingnummer für mein Jeffsy erhalten. 
????
Dann reicht es vielleicht doch noch bis zum Urlaub...


----------



## t1m0 (7. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 

klinke mich auch mal ein in die Runde. 
Hab am 04.08 nen Capra Pro 29" XL bestellt.
Am 05.08 kam die Auftragsbestätigung als PDF mit der Info: Artikel auf Lager.

Bin gespannt - Status der Bestellung: in Bearbeitung.

OT: hatte vorher das letzte Radon Jab bei Bike Discount in 20" bestellt. Wurde auch prompt geliefert - allerdings falsche Größe. Hoffentlich klappts bei YT besser ;-)


----------



## weinimike (7. August 2020)

Maerte schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich habe mir gestern das IZZO Comp in L und in Dune grey bestellt. Lt. Homepage Lieferbar ab 30.09.
> gibt es Erfahrungen wie der tatsächliche Liefertermin sich in Bezug zur "Liferbar ab" Angabe verhält?
> Kann es jetzt beispielsweise passieren, dass ich das Bike irgendwann im November oder gar Dezember erst bekomme?


Das hätte mich auch interessiert, denn beim Izzo Pro in XL steht z.B. Lieferbar ab 16.09. dabei.


----------



## StormBi_King (7. August 2020)

Bestell mir demnächst vll. doch wieder ein Capra. Keine Ahnung finde die meisten anderen Enduros auf dem Markt einfach nicht ansprechend!


----------



## t1m0 (7. August 2020)

Also ich habe gerade die Tracking Nummer bekommen - nur 2 Tage nach Bestellung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dotzlaa (7. August 2020)

Servas
Hat jemand schon sein 29er tues cf pro Race aus der charge (lieferbar ab 29.07) erhalten ?

bei mir tut sich garnix ...


----------



## Armani42 (9. August 2020)

Hi, können eigentlich die YT Bikes auch von Frauen gefahren werden (mit anderem Sattel natürlich)?
Weil meine Freundin evtl. eins bestellen will.


----------



## 4Stroke (9. August 2020)

Armani42 schrieb:


> Hi, können eigentlich die YT Bikes auch von Frauen gefahren werden (mit anderem Sattel natürlich)?
> Weil meine Freundin evtl. eins bestellen will.



Na klar, aus welchem Grund auch nicht!?


----------



## Armani42 (9. August 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Na klar, aus welchem Grund auch nicht!?



Keine Ahnung, kann ja sein, dass Frauen MTB's vom Rahmen her ganz anders gebaut sind


----------



## 4Stroke (9. August 2020)

Armani42 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, kann ja sein, dass Frauen MTB's vom Rahmen her ganz anders gebaut sind



Marketing


----------



## S-H-A (9. August 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Marketing


Ne ne. Die Dämpfer sind dann völlig anders abgestimmt. So zumindest bei SC/Juliana.


----------



## StormBi_King (10. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ne ne. Die Dämpfer sind dann völlig anders abgestimmt. So zumindest bei SC/Juliana.


Hääee? Dämpfer sind sowieso geschlechtsunspezifisch so das Komplizierteste was ohnehin individuell am Bike einzustellen wäre. Ich denke MTBs mit S/M sind ohnehin für die meisten Frauen gedacht. Herren- oder Damenradel ist meines Erachtens beim MTB völlig unsinnig. Yt macht hier zu Recht keine Unterschiede. Spezifische Bikeanpassungen lassen sich nur noch Vorort durch Einstellungen Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel etc. vornehmen!


----------



## boreqyas (10. August 2020)

Update:

Bestellung  15.07.2020 
Stand 10.08: Das Fahrrad liegt seit ca. 3 Wochen beim Zoll für das Zollgesuch (Lieferung Schweiz)
3 Wochen? Können die mal aufhören ihre Fische im Aquarium anzustarren?

We keep waiting..

Cheers


----------



## jr.weiss (10. August 2020)

Update...

Das DHL Tracking zeigt an, dass das Packet noch nicht bei YT abgeholt wurde ( Seit Donnerstag 06.08. 15:30 Uhr).
im Augenblick habe ich eine Mail erhalten, dass morgen um 11:00 Uhr mein Bike geliefert wird ...
Jetzt hoffe ich, dass die Mail stimmt und warte morgen den ganzen Tag auf die Post ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (10. August 2020)

StormBi_King schrieb:


> Hääee? Dämpfer sind sowieso geschlechtsunspezifisch so das Komplizierteste was ohnehin individuell am Bike einzustellen wäre. Ich denke MTBs mit S/M sind ohnehin für die meisten Frauen gedacht. Herren- oder Damenradel ist meines Erachtens beim MTB völlig unsinnig. Yt macht hier zu Recht keine Unterschiede. Spezifische Bikeanpassungen lassen sich nur noch Vorort durch Einstellungen Lenker, Vorbau, Sattel etc. vornehmen!


Die sind völlig anders abgestimmt. Denk doch mal nach. Der Druckbereich ist doch ein anderer. Somit muss auch die Dämpfung für diesen Bereich passen.


----------



## StormBi_King (10. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Die sind völlig anders abgestimmt. Denk doch mal nach. Der Druckbereich ist doch ein anderer. Somit muss auch die Dämpfung für diesen Bereich passen.


Keine Ahnung was du meinst. Federung Luftdruck 1 psi/kg Fahrergwicht Gabel o. 2psi/kg Fahrergewicht Dämpfer, um das pauschal zu bestimmen. Dämpfung geht über das befüllte Öl! Dessen Menge ist immer gleich bzw. darf nicht überschritten werden, ansonsten macht man die Gabel/Dämpfer kaputt. Zugstufe/Rebound ist hoffentlich klar. Die Druckstufe an Gabel/Dämpfer ist als Letztes nur auf dem Trail abzustimmen, da diese für das entsprechende Gelände, Einsatz etc. variiert!


----------



## S-H-A (10. August 2020)

StormBi_King schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was du meinst. Federung Luftdruck 1 psi/kg Fahrergwicht Gabel o. 2psi/kg Fahrergewicht Dämpfer, um das pauschal zu bestimmen. Dämpfung geht über das befüllte Öl! Dessen Menge ist immer gleich bzw. darf nicht überschritten werden, ansonsten macht man die Gabel/Dämpfer kaputt. Zugstufe/Rebound ist hoffentlich klar. Die Druckstufe an Gabel/Dämpfer ist als Letztes nur auf dem Trail abzustimmen, da diese für das entsprechende Gelände, Einsatz etc. variiert!


Ließ dich mal ein. Tuning etc..


----------



## StormBi_King (10. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Ließ dich mal ein. Tuning etc..


Muss ich nicht. Denn wie Dämpfung und Druckstufe funktionieren, schreibe ich wenigstens. Du haust es alles einfach in einen Topf. Fox / RockShox macht z.B. keine Frauen- oder nur Männergabeln für den Gebrauch. Deswegen hat sich auch YT Industries entschieden bei Geschlechtern keinn Unterschied zu machen.


----------



## S-H-A (10. August 2020)

StormBi_King schrieb:


> Muss ich nicht. Denn wie Dämpfung und Druckstufe funktionieren, schreibe ich wenigstens. Du haust es alles einfach in einen Topf. Fox / RockShox macht z.B. keine Frauen- oder nur Männergabeln für den Gebrauch. Deswegen hat sich auch YT Industries entschieden bei Geschlechtern keinn Unterschied zu machen.


Kerl! Die Dämpfung ist immer auf ein bestimmtes Gewichtsspektrum ausgelegt. Überschreitet oder unterschreitet man dieses, kann die Dämpfung, beide, nicht mehr optimal angepasst werden. Bei Juliana z.B., wird Dämpfung und Zugstufe auf, sagen wir mal, +/- 60kg mit dem dafür entsprechenden Druck angepasst. Für solche Gewichte mit entsprechendem Druck, wären Standard-Tunes völlig fehl am Platz.


----------



## StormBi_King (10. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Kerl! Die Dämpfung ist immer auf ein bestimmtes Gewichtsspektrum ausgelegt. Überschreitet oder unterschreitet man dieses, kann die Dämpfung, beide, nicht mehr optimal angepasst werden. Bei Juliana z.B., wird Dämpfung und Zugstufe auf, sagen wir mal, +/- 60kg mit dem dafür entsprechenden Druck angepasst. Für solche Gewichte mit entsprechendem Druck, wären Standard-Tunes völlig fehl am Platz.


Wenn wir schon dabei sind. DU sprichst von Dämpfung, meinst aber Federung! Alle Einstellungen die du vornimmst, sind ausschließlich Einstellungen für das Einfederverhalten über Luft. An der Dämpfung kannst du und darfst du nichts verändern! Denn diese funktioniert über die Ölmenge, die du lt. den Herstellerangaben nicht verändern darfst, da du dir ansonst die Gabel zerstörst. Wie stark einfedert/Druckstufe oder ausfedert/Zugstufe hat nichts mit der Dämfung, sondern mit deiner Luftfedereinstellungen an Gabel/"Dämpfer" zu tun xD. Und, dass das genau genommen eher vom Gelände/Fahrergewicht spezifisch, und nicht genderspezifisch (was auch totaler Blödsinn wäre) abhängig ist, habe ich gesagt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (11. August 2020)

StormBi_King schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon dabei sind. DU sprichst von Dämpfung, meinst aber Federung! Alle Einstellungen die du vornimmst, sind ausschließlich Einstellungen für das Einfederverhalten über Luft. An der Dämpfung kannst du und darfst du nichts verändern! Denn diese funktioniert über die Ölmenge, die du lt. den Herstellerangaben nicht verändern darfst, da du dir ansonst die Gabel zerstörst. Wie stark einfedert/Druckstufe oder ausfedert/Zugstufe hat nichts mit der Dämfung, sondern mit deiner Luftfedereinstellungen an Gabel/"Dämpfer" zu tun xD. Und, dass das genau genommen eher vom Gelände/Fahrergewicht spezifisch, und nicht genderspezifisch (was auch totaler Blödsinn wäre) abhängig ist, habe ich gesagt.


Du hast keine Ahnung. Oder bist schwer von Begriff. Aber alles gut. Hauptsache du bist glücklich.


----------



## StormBi_King (11. August 2020)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung. Oder bist schwer von Begriff. Aber alles gut. Hauptsache du bist glücklich.


Stimmt, die Dämpfungseite Öl war ja die Seite mit der Druckstufe/Zugstufe. Sorry, da habe ich jetzt Blödsinn verzapft xD!!!

Aber sind die Gabeln nicht sowieso auf mindestens 40 kg reglementiert? Wären dann 40 kg Fahrergewicht in etwa. Alles drunter wär ja eigentlich beinah schon irgendwie letal?! xD  In meine Fox 40 factory ist mindestens 49 psi zu befüllen.


----------



## Armani42 (11. August 2020)

Also ich wollte hier keinen Streit auslösen xD

Aber ja gut zu wissen, dann werde ich mal schauen. Wobei meine Freundin auch 1.73 m groß ist ca. Daher könnte sie eig auch L fahren, da ihre Beine ähnlich lang sind wie meine^^


----------



## jr.weiss (11. August 2020)

So, ich bin dann mal raus. 
Wünsche euch allen noch eine kurze Wartezeit.


----------



## seebsen (11. August 2020)

jr.weiss schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann mal raus.
> Wünsche euch allen noch eine kurze Wartezeit.



Viel Spaß im Sommerurlaub mit deinem neuen Jeffsy! 
Eineinhalb Wochen Lieferzeit nach dem Datum haut eigentlich immer ganz gut hin.


----------



## TK5555 (14. August 2020)

Hat zufällig schon jemand eine Nachricht von YT bzgl. Versandbestätigung des Jeffsy Base 29“ mit dem Verfügbarkeitsdatum 19.08.20 erhalten?


----------



## kackboon91 (14. August 2020)

jr.weiss schrieb:


> So, ich bin dann mal raus.
> Wünsche euch allen noch eine kurze Wartezeit.


Viel Spaß!

_neid_

Habe gerade mein Jeffsy Pro 29 bestellt. Kann es schon jetzt kaum erwarten...


----------



## LostInSpace (15. August 2020)

LostInSpace schrieb:


> Neues Spielzeug bestellt
> JEFFSY Pro Race 650b, Black Magic, in Größe L
> 
> 02.08. Bestellt "Sofort verfügbar", Bezahlung Kreditkarte
> ...



Das Gerät wurde tatsächlich schon zackig am Freitag 07.08. geliefert.
Alles tiptop einwandfrei habe keine Mängel gefunden 
Die ersten Hometrail-Runden waren schon sehr spaßig 
SQlab 611 noch dann passt's


----------



## TK5555 (17. August 2020)

TK5555 schrieb:


> Hat zufällig schon jemand eine Nachricht von YT bzgl. Versandbestätigung des Jeffsy Base 29“ mit dem Verfügbarkeitsdatum 19.08.20 erhalten?


Update: soeben Rechnung und Trackingnummer erhalten


----------



## TK5555 (19. August 2020)

TK5555 schrieb:


> Update: soeben Rechnung und Trackingnummer erhalten


Update: voraussichtliche Zustellung 20.08.2020


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nameVergeben (19. August 2020)

TK5555 schrieb:


> Update: voraussichtliche Zustellung 20.08.2020



Wann hast du deines bestellt? Und welche Größe? Bin schon so ungeduldig. Auch wenn ich es nicht erwarte dass es vor 28.8. zugestellt wird.


----------



## TK5555 (19. August 2020)

nameVergeben schrieb:


> Wann hast du deines bestellt? Und welche Größe? Bin schon so ungeduldig. Auch wenn ich es nicht erwarte dass es vor 28.8. zugestellt wird.


Bestellt hab ich es am 18.06 in der Größe L


----------



## TK5555 (20. August 2020)

.... das Warten hat ein Ende ?
da ist das Ding.


----------



## nameVergeben (20. August 2020)

TK5555 schrieb:


> .... das Warten hat ein Ende ?
> da ist das Ding.



Jawoll! 
Viel Spaß damit!
Ich warte mal weiterhin (un-)geduldig auf die Versandbestätigung. Hab erst am 7.7. bestellt. Auch das schwarze Base 29 in L.


----------



## flockwhite (24. August 2020)

Heute um 21:00 Uhr bestellt.

Comp in M. Ich bin mal gespannt, laut YT ist es auf Lager


----------



## nameVergeben (25. August 2020)

Ich habe am Freitag (21.08.) Rechnung & Trackingnummer erhalten.
In der Rechnung steht "Versanddatum 25.08.". Das hat sich auch bewahrheitet, denn laut Trackingnummer ging heute das Paket im hier groß gelobten Paketzentrum Nohra ein. Bleibt abzuwarten, wie lange das Paket dort liegen bleibt. ?

Erwartete Zustellung laut DHL: Morgen.


----------



## kackboon91 (26. August 2020)

Gerade kam die schreckliche Info per Mail: 

Der Versand meines Jeffsy Pro 29 XXL verschiebt sich auf KW 38....
Ursprünglich ab heute verfügbar....


----------



## BretVanHirn (28. August 2020)

BretVanHirn schrieb:


> Geht mir genau so ?. Ich habe ein Izzo Pro bestellt, selbe Lieferung ab: 29.07
> Ich hoffe @t1mber hat recht mit den 1 1/2 Wochen max.



Auf Nachfrage bei YT wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es Probleme mit Lieferanten gab, aber mein Izzo diese Woche fertig gestellt werden soll und nächste Woche auf Reisen gehen kann. 

Ich bleibe gespannt und hoffe nicht zu viel ✌️


----------



## r4sta-jn (29. August 2020)

Moin,
gibt es hier schon jemanden der schon ein Capra Shred geliefert bekommen hat?
Lieferdatum für das 650b war mitte August, auf Nachfrage wurden zwei Wochen Verzögerung durch Lieferanten Probleme genannt.
Danke für Rückmeldungen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dotzlaa (31. August 2020)

Meint ihr kommen die Decoys im Januar/Februar mit dem neuen EP8 Motor?


----------



## biketraum (2. September 2020)

Hi *r4sta-jn,*

jupp, die Lieferbarkeit war für den 12.08.20 angegeben. Laut Forum müssen ca. 2 Wochen hinzuaddiert werden.
Der geplante Versand wurde mir vergangenen Freitag Nachmittag an DHL mittels Trackingtool gemeldet.
Somit alles im *grünen* Bereich.
Aber aufgrund der aktuellen Situation jedoch nehme ich an, dass die Jungs und Mädels von DHL die ehrenvolle Aufgabe haben, alle Fahrgeräte auf Herz und Nieren zu prüfen und ausgiebig zu testen. Sonst haben sie ja keine Zeit dazu - denn nur allerbeste Ware darf geliefert werden . Und das kann dauern......

Somit wird sich die finale Auslieferung ein kleines bisschen verschieben. Ich hoff nur Sie ham's dann schon komplettiert 

In diesem Sinne

Hang Loose


----------



## Nixxon93 (3. September 2020)

So habe heute mir ein Capra Shred 29 bestellt, Voraussichtliches Versandatum 30.09

bin mal gespannt 

stimmen die voraussichtlichen Daten in etwa ?


----------



## T-800 (3. September 2020)

Moin zusammen, 

@biketraum  wann hast du denn dein Capra Shred bestellt? Ich habe meins bereits Mitte Juli bestellt, aber noch keine Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen.  Informationen fließen sehr spärlich habe ich festgestellt.


----------



## Nixxon93 (3. September 2020)

Wurde die Bestellung bei euch sofort im Konto angezeigt oder hat das was gedauert ?

Bis jetzt steht da das ich noch keine Bestellung getätigt habe obwohl ich schon bezahlt habe


----------



## Maerte (3. September 2020)

Nixxon93 schrieb:


> Wurde die Bestellung bei euch sofort im Konto angezeigt oder hat das was gedauert ?
> 
> Bis jetzt steht da das ich noch keine Bestellung getätigt habe obwohl ich schon bezahlt habe


Hi, 
bei mir hat das 2 Tage gedauert, bis ich es bei "Bestellungen" sehen konnte, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nixxon93 (3. September 2020)

Maerte schrieb:


> Hi,
> bei mir hat das 2 Tage gedauert, bis ich es bei "Bestellungen" sehen konnte, wenn ich mich recht erinnere.



puh sehr gut das beruhigt mich


----------



## Seeder (7. September 2020)

Capra Shred 27.5" am 27.07 Bestellt, Auslieferung sollte 09.09 sein..
haaa... jetzt KW 39/40 auf telefonischer nachfrage.

Mein Decoy steht auch schon seit 10.08 bei YT und wurde bis jetzt noch nicht mal angeschaut (volle 20 Werktage!!) , habe am Motor ein Stecker gebrochen. Heißt danach Motor zu Shimano und wohl weitere 4/5 Wochen warten...


----------



## T-800 (7. September 2020)

Am Wochenende war der Rolling Circus von YT in Treuchtlingen bei den Heumödern Trails um das Izzo vorzustellen. Da ich eh öfters dort bin, hab ich meine Bike Aktivität dieses WE dorthin verlegt. Ich weiß nicht genau wer das war mit dem ich an dem Stand etwas länger gesprochen habe, aber er machte auf mich den Eindruck als ob er kein kleines Licht in der Firma ist. Da musste ich natürlich auch mal nachfragen, warum ich mein Bike ( Capra Shred 29, bestellt am 14.07.) noch nicht bekommen habe. Ob es an fehlenden Komponenten, oder Teilen hängt, die aufgrund Corona nicht geliefert werden. Aber das wurde verneint. Es liegt momentan daran, dass die Leute zum zusammenbauen der Bikes fehlen. Da kommen viele aus dem Ausland und dürfen eben derzeit nicht bei uns arbeiten. 
Ich hab ihm dann auch gesagt, dass man Informationen nur auf Nachfrage bekommt, was eigentlich automatisch erfolgen sollte. "Lieber Kunde Ihre Auslieferung verzögert sich um xy weil blabla" würde schon erstmal wieder reichen. Aber gar nichts zu hören, obwohl man vor über 1,5 Monaten schon über 3500€ gezahlt hat, ist nicht schön.  Sie wissen das, es tut ihm sehr leid, es fehlt auch hier immens an Personal. 
Ok, jetzt weiß ich zumindest an was es liegt. Schön ist die aktuelle Situation trotzdem nicht. 

Aber ich muss sagen, es waren alle sehr nett und der Werkstattchef hat mir auch noch eben mal schnell an meinem Jeffsy was eingestellt und mich gut beraten was die Werkstattleistungen betrifft. 

Ich find YT auch trotz der Situation ziemlich cool, aber ich denke der ein oder andere wird davon wohl so genervt sein, dass er sich ein anderes Bike holen wird...


----------



## Donnerbolzen (7. September 2020)

@T-800,
wie fährt sich das Izzo für dich im direkten Vergleich zum Jeffsy?
Ich bin kommenden Samstag in Stromberg zum testen.


----------



## T-800 (7. September 2020)

Ich konnte leider keins testen, da man sich vorher anmelden musste. Ich habs sehr kurzfristig erfahren dass die da sind. Ist für mich aber aktuell grad eh total uninteressant, weil ich ja in die andere Richtung (schwerer, mehr Federweg) strebe. Aber das Teil sieht rattenscharf aus wenn man davor steht! ?


----------



## BashPi (10. September 2020)

Donnerbolzen schrieb:


> @T-800,
> wie fährt sich das Izzo für dich im direkten Vergleich zum Jeffsy?
> Ich bin kommenden Samstag in Stromberg zum testen.


Das wüsste ich auch gerne


----------



## T-800 (11. September 2020)

Update: Ich hab am 09.09. meine Rechnung mit Versanddatum 11.09. bekommen. Tatsächlich soll laut DHL Sendungsverfolgung bereits Morgen geliefert werden. Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Denn es ist angegeben, dass mein Bike derzeit in Bielefeld ist und das gibt es ja angeblich gar nicht.


----------



## kackboon91 (11. September 2020)

Mein Jeffsy Pro 29er wurde heute auch endlich versandt. Ein voraussichtliches Lieferdatum habe ich jedoch keines bekommen. Hoffentlich Montag!!


----------



## biketraum (14. September 2020)

Hallo T-800,

sorry für die verspätete Rückmeldung, mußte biken
Hoffe, Du hast das Capra schon erhalten.
Bestellbestätigung habe ich am 03.07.20 bekommen, wohlgemerkt für das 27,5 er.
Geduld bringt Rosen. Und die Geduld lohnt sich. Der YT Truppe ist mit dem Shred ne Hammer Fahrmaschine gelungen. Chapeau!

In diesem Sinne

Hang Loose


----------



## T-800 (22. September 2020)

Hab mein Bike am Dienstag den 15.09. erhalten, nachdem es den kompletten Samstag, Sonntag und Montag in Bielefeld verbracht hatte. An alle die noch auf ihr Bike warten, freut euch, denn YT zelebriert das Auspacken mal so richtig! Die ganze Optik usw. ist einfach sehr sehr cool und stylisch gemacht. Meiner Meinung nach hochwertiges Werkzeug inkl. Drehmoment ist auch dabei. Es macht dadurch auch unheimlichen Spaß das Bike zusammenzubauen. War seitdem mehrmals unterwegs damit, u.a. im Bikepark Osternohe am Samstag. Das Capra Shred ist schon ziemlich geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juwind (24. September 2020)

Decoy Elite bestellt am 26.07 mit Versandbereitschaft 18.08 (KW34). In KW35 freundlich nachgefragt wie es aussieht.
Information von YT: "Sorry, Zulieferer, später, Lieferung in KW38" als Entschuldigung ein 40€ Gutscheincode bekommen.
Seit dem habe ich keine Info mehr erhalten und auf Mails reagiert auch niemand mehr. Zwei Wochen sind ja noch im Rahmen, aber mehr finde ich etwas lästig. Es bleibt spannend.


----------



## Thorben_1337 (28. September 2020)

Decoy Elite bestellt im Juli, ebenfalls die Information per Mail "Verzögerung durch Zulieferer, Lieferung in KW38".

Da nun auch schon die KW39 vorbei ist habe ich eben angerufen und die Information bekommen, dass es sich nochmal um 2 Wochen verzögert hat und diese KW (KW 40) montiert und versand wird. Sollte also hoffentlich nicht mehr lange dauern.


----------



## juwind (30. September 2020)

Thorben_1337 schrieb:


> Decoy Elite bestellt im Juli, ebenfalls die Information per Mail "Verzögerung durch Zulieferer, Lieferung in KW38".
> 
> Da nun auch schon die KW39 vorbei ist habe ich eben angerufen und die Information bekommen, dass es sich nochmal um 2 Wochen verzögert hat und diese KW (KW 40) montiert und versand wird. Sollte also hoffentlich nicht mehr lange dauern.



... da bin ich einmal gespannt. Ich hatte eigentlich aufgrund einer Verletzung auf das Bike  zum damals erst genannten Liefertermin gehofft. Dann hätte mich das Teil beim wieder eingliedern ins Biken unterstützen können. Aber nun, nach wochenlangem Lieferverzug, läuft es mit meinem Enduro schon wieder ganz gut 
Den Hobel können Sie bald behalten, wenn Sie es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen. Vielleicht feilen Sie aber auch am Carbon rum, um den neuen Motor rein zu zimmern


----------



## natas_germany (2. Oktober 2020)

Decoy Shred. 
Bestellt am 16.09.2020.
In der Bestellung auf der YT Seite steht noch immer ein Lieferdatum 30.09.2020. 
Erst auf Anruf mit 25 Minuten warten in der Hotline erfahre ich beim:
Ersten Anruf - KW 42
Zweiten Anruf - KW 43
Dritten Anruf - KW 43 ist Beginn der Fertigung. “Da dauert es noch mindestens ne Woche bis es fertig ist”

Fazit: Lieber nicht so oft anrufen. Das scheint die nur von Schrauben abzuhalten! ;-)


----------



## nummer768 (3. Oktober 2020)

Hab mir vor einer Woche ein sofort Verfügbares Izzo bestellt. Ausser einer Zahlungseingangsbestätigung habe ich noch keine Info erhalten. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit wir lange sich der Prozess zieht?


----------



## JackZero (3. Oktober 2020)

nummer768 schrieb:


> Hab mir vor einer Woche ein sofort Verfügbares Izzo bestellt. Ausser einer Zahlungseingangsbestätigung habe ich noch keine Info erhalten. Hat jemand Erfahrung damit wir lange sich der Prozess zieht?



Hatte am 18.09. ein „sofort verfügbares„ Izzo bestellt, und außer der Bestätigung auch keine weiteren Infos erhalten.
Habe dann mal Vorgestern angerufen um genaueres zu erfahren.
Am Telefon wurde mir mitgeteilt daß z. Zt. wohl eine Inventur statt findet und solange ein Auslieferstopp besteht.
Angeblich soll dann nächste Woche alles ordnungsgemäß versendet werden.
Hätte man natürlich auch in der Bestellbestätigung so kommunizieren können, was den Servicemitarbeiter am Telefon einiges an Arbeit erspart hätte. (Wer weiß wie viele Anrufe mit der Frage „Wo bleibt mein Rad“ dort eingingen.)


----------



## nummer768 (3. Oktober 2020)

Oha man... naja das ist der Preis den man für ein Versenderbike zahlen muss.


----------



## BenShoeman (3. Oktober 2020)

nummer768 schrieb:


> Oha man... naja das ist der Preis den man für ein Versenderbike zahlen muss.



YT ist bzgl. Kundensupport einfach unterirdisch schlecht. Habe die Bestellung storniert und bin auf Canyon umgestiegen. “Sofort lieferbar” hieß dort in meinem Fall nach 3 Tagen eine Sendungsnummer zu bekommen. Also von wegen “Versenderbike”


----------



## nummer768 (3. Oktober 2020)

Canyon habe ich schon zwei in der Garage stehen, wollte mal was anderes. Und deren Support ist jetzt auch nicht gerade Vorreiter. Egal, ich warte mal noch ein bißchen, storniert ist ja gleich wenn es sein muss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juwind (6. Oktober 2020)

Bzgl. Decoy Elite hatte ich letzte Woche nun endlich eine Rückmeldung auf eine meiner 10 Emails erhalten. Angeblich soll es diese Woche fertigstellt werden und raus gehen.


----------



## Tim_Timson (8. Oktober 2020)

So, nun muss ich mich auch mal dazu gesellen. Ich glaube bei YT läuft gerade einiges schief. 

Am 02.09. ein Jeffsy aus dem Outlet Store bestellt. Habe sogar extra nachgefragt, ob es wirklich Lieferbar ist. Die Antwort war ein klares "Ja". Zwei Wochen lang nichts gehört, also angerufen. Eine Woche später dann die Info, dass dieses Rad doch nicht mehr auf Lager ist. 
Also ein anderes Rad bestellt, auch "auf Lager". Das war am 25.09. Jetzt habe ich endlich eine Versandbestätigung, AAAABER weder eine Rechnung, noch steht auf der Website, dass meine Bestellung abgeschlossen ist. Die Mail kommt von [email protected], und meine Bestellnummer in der Mail passt auch nicht.

Könnte mir jemand sagen, wie eine reibungslose Bestellung bei YT Industries abläuft?


----------



## JackZero (10. Oktober 2020)

Reibungslos.

Aber im Ernst, hatte 2018 ein Capra gekauft, das kam sogar 2 Wochen vor dem angegebenen Liefertermin und alles lief glatt.
Deshalb hatte ich diesmal auch keine Bedenke.
Jetzt geht es in Woche 4 nach Bestellung, obwohl sofort verfügbar.
Schaun mer mal wie sich das noch entwickelt, hatte bis jetzt Hoffnung dass das Rad noch vor dem ersten Schnee in den Bergen kommt.
Kann ich wohl vergessen, aber vielleicht klappt es ja noch vor Weihnachten 😒


----------



## juwind (12. Oktober 2020)

juwind schrieb:


> Bzgl. Decoy Elite hatte ich letzte Woche nun endlich eine Rückmeldung auf eine meiner 10 Emails erhalten. Angeblich soll es diese Woche fertigstellt werden und raus gehen.


 UPDATE: wie zu erwarten war auch diese Information Schall und Rauch. Richtig nerviger Kunden-Service.


----------



## nummer768 (12. Oktober 2020)

Also ich hab meine Bestellung zurückgezogen. Auf diesbezügliche Mails bekam ich keine Antwort. Da ich per Paypal Vorlasse geleistet habe, hab ich die jetzt mal involviert. Damit ist das Thema YT für mich bald abgehakt.


----------



## Basti-83 (12. Oktober 2020)

Moinsen,

dann geselle ich mich mal dazu. Habe am 16.09. ein
Capra Shred 29 und ein
Jeffsy Primus JP 26 bestellt.

Bislang hatte ich 4 mal Kontakt mit dem Kundenservice....
Letzte Aussage von heute war, dass die nach der Inventur vorletzte Woche nun noch ein neues System installieren. Das Jeffsy ist fertig montiert und geht Ende dieser oder Anfang nächster Woche in den Versand.
Das Capra vermutlich erst in KW44.

Ursprünglich hatten wir die Bikes für einen Urlaub in KW43 bestellt, das gibt wohl eher nichts mehr, dann müssen die alten Böcke halt nochmal herhalten.
Und dann ist die Saison ja eh mehr oder weniger vorbei...ich bleibe bei den Bestellungen und übe mich in Vorfreude.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JackZero (13. Oktober 2020)

@Tim_Timson 
hast Du dein Rad mittlerweile bekommen ?
Habe heute eine Versandbestätigung bekommen, allerdings stimmt bei mir die angegebene Auftragsnr. ebenfalls nicht.
Außerdem lautet der Absender “Test“ 
Im Kundenkonto ist auch nichts vermerkt, da steht noch in Bearbeitung 🤯


----------



## Maerte (14. Oktober 2020)

JackZero schrieb:


> @Tim_Timson
> hast Du dein Rad mittlerweile bekommen ?
> Habe heute eine Versandbestätigung bekommen, allerdings stimmt bei mir die angegebene Auftragsnr. ebenfalls nicht.
> Außerdem lautet der Absender “Test“
> Im Kundenkonto ist auch nichts vermerkt, da steht noch in Bearbeitung 🤯


Hi, bei mir war es genau so. Habe nach 2 Stunden Warteschleife jemanden bei YT erreicht. Die abweichende Bestell- bzw. Auftragsnummer reultiert wohl aus einer Systemumstellung. Die Dame am Telefon erklärete mir auch, dass man jetzt den Versandstatus (trackingnummer o.Ä.) nicht mehr im Kundenkonto sieht, man aber dafür jetzt die DHL Trackingnummer in der Versandbestätigungsmail erhält. Außerdem hat sie mir noch erklärt, dass die Versandverfolgung über den link möglicherwise erst bis zu 2 Tagen nach der E-Mail funktioniert, weil dann auch tatsächlich erst die übergabe an DHL ist (spätestens). Das schein also alles in Ordnung zu sein in Deinem Fall. Ich habe die Mail am Montag Abend bekommen und kann seit heute morgen sehen, dass das Bike unterwegs ist (voraussichtliche Zustellung laut DHL morgen).


----------



## Tim_Timson (14. Oktober 2020)

JackZero schrieb:


> @Tim_Timson
> hast Du dein Rad mittlerweile bekommen ?
> Habe heute eine Versandbestätigung bekommen, allerdings stimmt bei mir die angegebene Auftragsnr. ebenfalls nicht.
> Außerdem lautet der Absender “Test“
> Im Kundenkonto ist auch nichts vermerkt, da steht noch in Bearbeitung 🤯



Hab es gestern bekommen. Das warten hat sich gelohnt! Wäre aber alles halb so ärgerlich gewesen wenn YT einfach kommuniziert hä


JackZero schrieb:


> @Tim_Timson
> hast Du dein Rad mittlerweile bekommen ?
> Habe heute eine Versandbestätigung bekommen, allerdings stimmt bei mir die angegebene Auftragsnr. ebenfalls nicht.
> Außerdem lautet der Absender “Test“
> Im Kundenkonto ist auch nichts vermerkt, da steht noch in Bearbeitung 🤯



Habe es gestern bekommen 🤟 Ser verwirrend das ganze, aber sobald man das erste mal auf das neue Rad sitzt ist alles vergessen.


----------



## Tim_Timson (14. Oktober 2020)

JackZero schrieb:


> @Tim_Timson
> hast Du dein Rad mittlerweile bekommen ?
> Habe heute eine Versandbestätigung bekommen, allerdings stimmt bei mir die angegebene Auftragsnr. ebenfalls nicht.
> Außerdem lautet der Absender “Test“
> Im Kundenkonto ist auch nichts vermerkt, da steht noch in Bearbeitung 🤯



Habe es gestern erhalten. Alles sehr verwirrend, aber sobald man das erste mal aufsitzt ist alles vergessen.


----------



## JackZero (14. Oktober 2020)

Danke euch für die Antworten 👍🏻
Dann warte ich einfach noch ein bisschen und schau was passiert.
DHL link funktioniert dann hoffentlich ab morgen.


----------



## Deleted 561252 (15. Oktober 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe mir bei YT ein Bike bestellt. Es stand lieferbar ab 21.10 da. Bezahlt habe ich per Paypal.

Die Bestellung steht noch auf "die Bestellung wurde noch nicht bearbeitet" - bestellt habe ich am 09.10. Ist das normal?


----------



## 4Stroke (16. Oktober 2020)

ZeroBiker82 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe mir bei YT ein Bike bestellt. Es stand lieferbar ab 21.10 da. Bezahlt habe ich per Paypal.
> 
> Die Bestellung steht noch auf "die Bestellung wurde noch nicht bearbeitet" - bestellt habe ich am 09.10. Ist das normal?



Ja ist normal. 
Warte doch erstmal den 21.10. Plus ein paar weitere Tage ab.


----------



## Marmtb87 (16. Oktober 2020)

Hat jemand schon was gehört Decoy shred mit lieferbar ab 14.10?


----------



## Biker-Chris1 (17. Oktober 2020)

Hallo alle miteinander bin neu hier und werde euch meine Geschichte erzählen. 
Habe am 3.8.2020 ein Capra shreed 27.5 bestellt mit einen Lieferungdatum ab 9.9.20.
Am 1.10.2020 eine Mail  an Yt geschrieben und als Antwort einen Versandtermin in der 41 Kw erhalten. Dieser Termin wurde natürlich nicht eingehalten worauf ich diese Woche noch ein Mail verschickt habe. Warte leider noch immer auf eine Antwort.


----------



## comp400 (18. Oktober 2020)

Grüße. 
Habe am 28.8. ein Capra Shred 27.5 bestellt. Liefertermin ist 21.10., also kommende Woche. Nach all den Horrorstories erwarte ich eigentlich nichts mehr. Bis zum Saisonstart '21 wirds wohl hier sein. 😄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nummer768 (19. Oktober 2020)

Hätte ja den Thread schon längst deabonniert wenn die Sache für mich erledigt wäre. Habe nach 2 Wochen nach Bestellung storniert, da das Bike nicht versendet wurde. Die Stornierung wurde mir auch bestätigt, und die Gutschrift zugesichert. Ein paar Tage später kam eine Versandmail. Habe dann nochmal nachgefragt, und es hieß der Prozess habe sich überschnitten. Dann habe ich via Paypal meine Vorkasse zurückgefordert, und heute morgen hat YT dann wieder Sendungsdaten eingepflegt, allerdings schon wieder neue Trackingnummern. 5 Stück! Bin mal gespannt wann ich meine Kohle wieder bekomme. So geil kann ein Bike gar nicht sein dass man sich sowas freiwillig antut.


----------



## Basti-83 (19. Oktober 2020)

Also ich warte immernoch, aber gestern habe ich das Capra Shred im Bikepark Hahnenklee gesehen....ich mach’s kurz...ich warte das ist einfach ein geiles Teil


----------



## Nixxon93 (19. Oktober 2020)

Hab auch ein  CAPRA Shred 29 XL: Lieferbar ab 30.09.2020 bestellt und noch nichts da


----------



## mmo2 (19. Oktober 2020)

Die vergessen sogar ihre eigenen Preisausschreiben. Mitte September kam Umfrage über Izzo, zu gewinnen war ein Bike aus dem Sortiment bis zu 5000€. Einsendeschluß war der 30.09............Bis heute keinerlei Zeichen, das irgendjemand irgendwas gewonnen hat. Auf Anfrage erhält man keine Antwort.......Wahrscheinlich hat die Lostrommel Corona


----------



## juwind (19. Oktober 2020)

... hab seit langen mal wieder eine Mail erhalten. Es wird sich erneut entschuldigt. Die Bikes kommen vormontiert und ein neues System wurde eingeführt. Versand ist dadurch verzögert und es kann keine Info über einen Liefertermin mitgeteilt werden. Es dauert noch einige Tage. Anmerkung: in einer Mail von vor zwei Wochen wurde mir der Versand in der Folgewoche mitgeteilt. Ich warte bis Freitag und dann werde ich mich nach einem Trek oder Spezi umschauen. Dort muss ich zwar auch warten, aber bekomme neueste Motoren- und Akkutechnik. Schade, da bringt auch das beste Preis-Leistungsverhältnis nichts ...


----------



## aleksvilo (21. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe am 10.09. ein IZZO Comp über Jobrad bestellt. Lieferung war im Webshop auf den 25.11. datiert. 

Heute kam sowohl eine E-Mail von JobRad als auch von YT, dass das Fahrrad auf dem Weg zu mir ist. Bin mal gespannt, ob es tatsächlich einen Monat früher als geplant kommt.


----------



## broen (22. Oktober 2020)

Woah. Ich hatte Lieferdatum 30.9. fürs Comp und warte immer noch. Hatte auch extra das graue genommen weil es eher verfügbar sein sollte. Du hast wahrscheinlich das schwarze bestellt? Oder hat Jobrad Vorrang?


----------



## aleksvilo (22. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe das schwarze comp in L bestellt. 
Im Kundenkonto steht immer noch: "Lieferbar ab 25.11.2020". 

Persönlich habe ich mit ende Dezember gerechnet und war mental gar nicht darauf vorbereitet, dass es jetzt schon kommt  Freund hat zwei Wochen vor mir bei Rose bestellt mit Liefertermin Anfang Oktober, und er hats immer noch nicht.

Aber das schöne ist, dass es laut DHL wirklich aufm Weg ist:
"Vorbereitung für Weitertransport:
Die Sendung wurde von DHL bearbeitet und wird für den Weitertransport in die Region des Empfängers vorbereitet."


Übrigens - ich habe noch Code für kostenlosen Versand (inkl. Bike-Box) bei YT. Bei Interesse PN an mich


----------



## ChrisTo80 (23. Oktober 2020)

Bei mir übrigens genau das gleiche. Mein schwarzes Izzo Comp ist auch gestern an DHL übergeben worden. 
ich habe das Rad übrigens über Paypal bezahlt. Also kein Jobrad. Ich bin gespannt wann es hier eintrifft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mazeltov (23. Oktober 2020)

Am 24.09. ein Schaltauge !! für das 2017er Jeffsy bestellt (angeblich auf Lager) und per Paypal bezahlt. Letzte Woche telefoniert - Angeblich sollte es Ende letzter Woche (16.10.20)  versendet werden. Bestellstatus noch immer auf "In Bearbeitung" (ich hab also noch nix erhalten).


----------



## aleksvilo (23. Oktober 2020)

Es ist angekommen und mittlerweile aufgebaut. Ging also viel schneller als vermutet


----------



## Deleted 561252 (23. Oktober 2020)

Habe gestern eine eMail von Test (das der Absender von YT) mit Trackingnummer bekommen, aber es bewegt sich nichts.


----------



## Thorben_1337 (26. Oktober 2020)

ZeroBiker82 schrieb:


> Habe gestern eine eMail von Test (das der Absender von YT) mit Trackingnummer bekommen, aber es bewegt sich nichts.


Bei mir kam auch eine Mail "Test". Hat bei mir 3 Tage gedauert bis DHL finally den Status der Sendung angezeigt hat. Und dann hats nochmal 3 tage gedauert bis es ankam. Es handelte sich lediglich um den Thirstmaster.

Eben bezüglich meiner Decoy Elite Bestellung (XL, aufgegeben am 16.07.) angerufen. Es befindet sich in Kommission und in 2 bis 3 Tagen soll eine E-Mail bezüglich des Versands kommen.

Der Thirstmaster wurde angeblich zeitlich etwas früher verschickt da er aus einem anderen Lager kommt.


----------



## Maerte (26. Oktober 2020)

Thorben_1337 schrieb:


> Bei mir kam auch eine Mail "Test". Hat bei mir 3 Tage gedauert bis DHL finally den Status der Sendung angezeigt hat. Und dann hats nochmal 3 tage gedauert bis es ankam. Es handelte sich lediglich um den Thirstmaster.
> 
> Eben bezüglich meiner Decoy Elite Bestellung (XL, aufgegeben am 16.07.) angerufen. Es befindet sich in Kommission und in 2 bis 3 Tagen soll eine E-Mail bezüglich des Versands kommen.
> 
> Der Thirstmaster wurde angeblich zeitlich etwas früher verschickt da er aus einem anderen Lager kommt.


Genauso war es bei mir auch. Habe mich mega auf mein IZZO gefreut und dann ein Schaltauge bekommen. Heute, eine Woche später , kam dann auch endlich das bike an. Und generell wurde mir von YT erklärt, dass es zwischen der Versandbestätigung und tatsächlichem Versand in der Regel noch 2 Tage Zeit vergehen.


----------



## Deleted 561252 (26. Oktober 2020)

Was ist ein Thirstmaster? -> Trinkflasche habe ich nicht bestellt.

Ich habe am 08.10. das Decoy Elite bestellt und die beiden Test eMails mit der DHL Sendungsverfolgung, nehme an Fahrrad und Zubehör-Paket, haben jetzt einen Status mit wird für den Weitertransport von DHL bearbeitet. Ist es jetzt ubterwegs?

Eine weitere mail mit Versand kam nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## juwind (27. Oktober 2020)

Gestern mit Jobrad noch die Storno klar gemacht und heute kam dann die Rechnung sowie die Test Mail mit Versand-Informationen. Dann warte ich eben doch auf die Good Times


----------



## Thorben_1337 (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich muss wohl auch erst stornieren damit sie mir das Bike endlich schicken 

Aber gut zu wissen, dass die nun wirklich verschickt werden und es sich nicht wieder um leere Worte des Supports handelt.



ZeroBiker82 schrieb:


> Was ist ein Thirstmaster? -> Trinkflasche habe ich nicht bestellt.
> 
> Ich habe am 08.10. das Decoy Elite bestellt und die beiden Test eMails mit der DHL Sendungsverfolgung, nehme an Fahrrad und Zubehör-Paket, haben jetzt einen Status mit wird für den Weitertransport von DHL bearbeitet. Ist es jetzt ubterwegs?
> 
> Eine weitere mail mit Versand kam nicht.



Bin mir nicht sicher ob es dann schon bei DHL ist. Kann sich jedenfalls nur noch um 2-3 Werktage handeln bis es bei dir ist. Thirstmaster ist die Trinkflasche.


----------



## broen (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich habe heute mit einer sehr netten Dame im Support telefoniert. Sie meinte, dass eine Herde fertig montierter und verpackter Bikes in einer nicht näher lokalisierten Halle stünden und auf den Versand warteten. Was sich allerdings noch einige Tage ziehen kann. 

Die 42 Minuten in der Warteschlange haben meine Stornogedanken wieder vertrieben. Warum jetzt allerdings genau der Versand ein Bottleneck sein soll habe ich nicht ganz verstanden. Bin gespannt ob das Izzo vor dem ersten Schnee kommt.


----------



## nuss12 (28. Oktober 2020)

Leidensgeschichte YT Industries.

Fakten
Kauf YT Decoy Comp
Bestellung 29.06.20
Lieferung 17.07.20

Defekte
28.07.20 Radlager vorne defekt, Kilometerstand 100 km, Ticket 226813
10.08.20 Anfrage da keine Rückmeldung außer Ticketsystem
11.08.20 Christoph antwortete und teilte mit das derzeit kein Radlager vorhanden ist, ich mich aber an e13 direkt wenden kann. Diese wiederum haben einen super Service, innerhalb einer Woche war das Radlager bei mir.

29.08.20 Motor Stecker defekt, Kilometerstand 800 Km, Ticket 233442
31.08.20 Antwort von Michael, ich soll das Bike einschicken
Wir haben uns geeinigt das ich nur den Motor einschicke da dieser wenige Aufwand für alle verursacht und es ja nur um einen gebrochenen Stecker handelt.
Nach meinem Urlaub habe ich dann den Motor eingeschickt.
24.09.20 Motor bei YT eingegangen.
05.10.20 Anfrage bei YT nach Status
06.10.20 Antwort Michael, Shimano sendet neuen Motor
12.10.20 Anfrage an YT nach Status Motor
12.10.20 Antwort Michael, Motor da und wird in den nächsten Tagen versendet.
14.10.20 Anfrage nach Termin Versand
15.10.20 Antwort Michael, kein genauer Termin, Ende dieser spätestens Anfang nächster Woche.
19.10.20 Anfrage da immer noch keine Info zur Lieferung
21.10.20 Beschwerde an YT Service da keine Mailkontakte sonst vorhanden, z.B. CEO, bis 23.10. ohne Reaktion.
24.10.20 Nachfrage ohne Antwort
27.10.20 Nachfrage mit Fristsetzung zur Lieferung, mit neuem Ticket
28.10.20 Antwort Daniel, hat mit hoher Dringlichkeit weitergeleitet.
28.10.20 Nachfrage, auf Fristsetzung verwiesen.

Persönliche Ansicht

So jetzt kommt hier einmal der Emotionale Teil, welcher die Beziehung zwischen mir und YT Industries, beschreibt.
Im Vorfeld zu meiner Person und Erfahrungen.
Mit nun jetzt 53 Jahren auf der Uhr, fahre ich seit 23 Jahren aktiv Mountain Bike.
Anfangs nur Hardtails, aber dann erfolgte recht zügig der Umstieg auf Fullys.
Hier fühlte ich mich wohl im Enduro und Freeride Bereich und schraubte mir bald meine eigenen Bikes zusammen.
2016 wechselte ich verletzungsbedingt in den E-Bike Bereich und fand dort gefallen an den Möglichkeiten des Schraubens und Fahrens.
2020 war es dann Zeit wieder etwas Neues zu kaufen.
Ich habe mich natürlich im Vorfeld erkundigt welches mein nächstes E-Bike, nach meinem Ghost Hybrid Kato FS sein sollte.
Dieses habe ich mir nicht leichtgemacht, ich bin diverse Bikes zur Probe gefahren und hab mich dann auf eine engere Auswahl beschränkt. Hier habe ich dann über fast 3 Monate die Foren studiert und Tests gelesen.
Als Ergebnis kam neben anderen, auch das Decoy heraus, welche aber alle samt nicht verfügbar waren.

Klar wurde mir bei der Recherche auch bewusst das viele Leute sich über YT und deren Servicegebaren und Verfügbarkeit beschwerten, aber wie das so ist, tat ich dieses als „wenige die Pech hatten“ ab.

Im Forum schreibt ja nur der, der ein Problem hat und nicht der, welcher zufrieden ist.
Die Tests der Fachzeitungen waren ja alle sehr positiv;-)

Super Marketing YT.

Aber ich hatte Glück, beim Website Check war plötzlich ein YT Decoy Comp in der Größe L verfügbar und das qualifizierte es zum Kauf.
Wie Ihr oben aus dem zeitlichen Ablauf sehen könnt, war ich dann irgendwann stolzer Besitzer selbigen.
Die Leidensgeschichte begann!
Tolles Bike, ließ sich auch gut fahren, allerdings nach 100 Km quietschte das Radlager vorne.
Ticket aufgemacht bei YT und schon eine Automatische Antwort vom Zendesk Ticketsystem erhalten.
Wau, modern, arbeiten mit professioneller Technik.
Nützt aber nix wenn danach Funkstille herrscht. Erst auf mein Nachfragen bekam ich dann eine Antwort auch mit dem Tipp, mich doch an e13 direkt zu wenden, das geht schneller und sie haben derzeit kein Radlager im Haus.
Habe ich dann so gemacht und es ging schnell!
Allerdings stellt sich mir die Frage wie ich mich verhalten würde, wenn Audi mir sagt das die Einspritzdüse in meinem Auto von Bosch wäre und ich mich doch an die wenden solle damit es schneller geht und wieder funktioniert.
Bewusst habe ich hier auch die Frage der Gewährleistung des Herstellers, einmal außen vorgelassen.
Der Vorgang mit meinem Motor oben läuft ja noch und ich werde hier versuchen auch entsprechend zu berichten, allerdings bin ich derzeit so enttäuscht über die ganze Sache, dass ich zwar das Bike empfehlen kann, aber nicht die Firma YT Industrie.
Schaut euch einfach mal die Website an und beurteilt selbst mit welcher Werbung hier der Service angepriesen wird. Ich kann das so nicht nachvollziehen.
Evtl. mit Ironie was den nächsten Level anbelangt.
Das war es erst einmal von meiner Seite, gerne könnt ihr mir da auch eure Erfahrungen schreiben, ich glaube ich bin nicht alleine.
Und wie gesagt, hierbei handelt es sich über meine persönlichen Erfahrungen.

Bitte liebes YT Team, arbeitet daran, es wäre schade euch durch so etwas zu verlieren!


----------



## Deleted 561252 (28. Oktober 2020)

Meins ist heute gekommen, 08.10 bestellt, 28.10 vor der Tür


----------



## Axel2k (28. Oktober 2020)

ja, das leidige Service Thema. Habe mir im August für das Capra auf Lager befindliche Ersatzteile bestellt. Nach einer Woche kam die Bestätigung der Bestellung und die Nachricht, dass es bald verschickt wird. Bis heute wurde noch nichts verschickt.

Aus Erfahrung war ich zum Glück so klug und habe die Ersatzteile auf Nachname bestellt... dann ist immerhin kein Geld verloren.
ich brauche die Ersatzteile nicht dringend, ich wollte halt im Winter etwas schrauben.
Die Erfahrung zeigt mir aber, dass man manche Sachen einfach mal auf Vorrat kaufen muss...


----------



## jeto (29. Oktober 2020)

Gerade eine Mail bekommen mit dem folgenden Inhalt

"
*WTF?! Wie lange soll ich denn noch warten? So ein verdammter Mist!!! *

Das sind jetzt wahrscheinlich so ungefähr deine Gedanken. Und ganz ehrlich, damit hast du völlig recht. Im Moment läuft es hier nicht ganz rund und wir wollen dir zumindest sagen, woran das liegt.

Zurzeit arbeiten wir an einer Software-Umstellung und optimieren verschiedene interne Geschäftsprozesse, damit unser Service in Zukunft mindestens so gut wird wie unsere Bikes. Leider geht das nicht so schnell wie erhofft und deshalb kommt es an verschiedenen Stellen zu Verzögerungen.

Wir versprechen dir mit Hochdruck an der Lösung zu arbeiten und alles dafür zu tun, dass dein Bike so schnell wie möglich zu dir kommt, aber bis es soweit ist, müssen wir dich leider noch um etwas Geduld bitten.
"

Na das kann ja heiter werden, dabei hatte ich gehofft, dass ein "Sofort verfügbares" Rad auch schnell bei mir ankommt.


----------



## Basti-83 (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich denke die Mail haben alle mit einer offenen Bestellung bekommen. (Ich auch)
🤷‍♂️ Es ist wie es ist....


----------



## standard2k (30. Oktober 2020)

ich hör jetzt nichts mehr von denen. Ich warte zwar auf kein Bike, sondern "nur" seit 7 Wochen auf die Thirstmaster 5000 fürs Izzo. Aber ich werde auch seit nun Wochen hingehalten. Zuerst wurde der Versand schlicht und einfach über 2 Wochen verpennt. Paket war/ist fertig, wurde aber vergessen zu verschicken. Dann kam die Inventur, danach sollts losgehen, dann kam die "Softwareumstellung", danach sollts losgehen. Dann war wegen der Systemumstellung und einem sehr hohen Auftragsaufkommen ein "Rückstau" im Versand, aber soll in den nächsten Tagen kommen. Ist jetzt auch schon wieder 2 Wochen her. Auf meine Mail von vorgestern ( immer an den gleichen) wurde nicht reagiert. Wenn die so weiter machen, hat sich das mit dem hohen Auftragsaufkommen eh bald erledigt. Wird ja noicht nur hier über deren absolut miserablen Service geredet, auch auf denen ihrer FB Seite das gleiche Spiel, Hauptsache jeden Tag neue Promotion Videos. So toll das Izzo auch ist, langsam bereu ich es, bei YT etwas gekauft zu haben.


----------



## Deleted 546352 (31. Oktober 2020)

nuss12 schrieb:


> Leidensgeschichte YT Industries.
> 
> Fakten
> Kauf YT Decoy Comp
> ...




Das ist mega schade. Mein Decoy comp L kam am 24.06. hat US Software und hat gestern die 3000km geknackt. Alles was mechanisch ist, kann man selbst machen. Der Seilzug der Sattelstange ist innerhalb von 2 Monaten 2x gerissen. Nun geschmiert alles läuft. 
Das Bike kam fast ohne Bremsflüssigkeit in der hinteren Bremse aber auch das lässt sich daheim machen. Mein größter Horror wäre natürlich ein defekter Motor. Wenn man schon über 1h in der Warteschleife hängt, möchte ich mir nicht vorstellen wie lang mal wohl auf den Motor warten muss. 
Doch zum Motor eine Frage. Hast du den demontiert ohne die Schwinge zu entfernen? Ich kam nämlich damals an den Motor nicht ran und hab deswegen den Chip sein gelassen. Weil mir das doch zuviel Aufwand war. Das Bike ist gut aber der Service ist derzeit hart am Straucheln. Enttäuschend! Doch Kopf hoch, das wird schon!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talisman (31. Oktober 2020)

Colin33 schrieb:


> Mein Decoy comp L kam am 24.06. hat US Software...



ab Werk?


----------



## Deleted 546352 (31. Oktober 2020)

talisman schrieb:


> ab Werk?



Nein, ab Werk natürlich die 25kmh aber da ich mit dem Biobike schon fixer war, wollte ich das nicht einsehen. Die App "St-Unlocker"  gebietet verschiedene Programme. Eine Lizenz für ein Jahr kostet 40€. Ginge theoretisch rauf bis 45kmh doch das ist übertrieben und ein gefundenes Fressen für die Cops.
Bei vollem Akku koppelt der E8000 bei 32kmh aus und plötzlich merkt man, dass das Bike darauf ausgelegt ist. Man fährt einfach nicht mehr gegen eine unsichtbare Wand. Topspeed aufm Trail 58,8kmh. Allerdings gewöhnt man sich sehr schnell dran und würde gerne schneller. Auf der Straße ist das aber zu gefährlich. Das Teil zieht jeden Porsche an der Ampel (außer E Modelle) doch die wenigsten rechnen damit und mit der Zeit wird man richtiger Profi im Not-Stoppie.
Der Betreiber der App meldet sich nach Bezahlung und verlangt die Seriennummer des Motors. Alles in weniger als 24 Stunden. 
Keine Geschwindigkeits- oder Distanzabweichungen. Dass das Material dadurch schneller verschleißt, steht ausser Frage, vor allem weil YT bei nem 5000€ Fahrrad die billigste Kassette drauf packt, es hält sich aber in Grenzen. Kann ich nur empfehlen!!!


----------



## juwind (2. November 2020)

Hab das Rad letzte Woche Donnerstag erhalten. Nach dem ich Montags die "Test" Mails mit DHL Tracking erhalten habe. 
Am Wochenende das Decoy ausgepackt und Aufgebaut. Der erste Eindruck ... sehr schick. Beim zweiten blick habe ich gemerkt, dass die Fox Transfer spiel hat und wackelt ... normal oder nicht! Da man den Service nicht erreicht bleibt es ein Mysterium


----------



## Deleted 561252 (2. November 2020)

juwind schrieb:


> Hab das Rad letzte Woche Donnerstag erhalten. Nach dem ich Montags die "Test" Mails mit DHL Tracking erhalten habe.
> Am Wochenende das Decoy ausgepackt und Aufgebaut. Der erste Eindruck ... sehr schick. Beim zweiten blick habe ich gemerkt, dass die Fox Transfer spiel hat und wackelt ... normal oder nicht! Da man den Service nicht erreicht bleibt es ein Mysterium


wann hattest du bestellt?


----------



## seebsen (2. November 2020)

juwind schrieb:


> Hab das Rad letzte Woche Donnerstag erhalten. Nach dem ich Montags die "Test" Mails mit DHL Tracking erhalten habe.
> Am Wochenende das Decoy ausgepackt und Aufgebaut. Der erste Eindruck ... sehr schick. Beim zweiten blick habe ich gemerkt, dass die Fox Transfer spiel hat und wackelt ... normal oder nicht! Da man den Service nicht erreicht bleibt es ein Mysterium



Wie viel Spiel? Also etwas Spiel ist normal bei allen Dropper Posts, lässt sich so gut wie gar nicht vermeiden, aber bei zu großem Herumgewackel würde ich ein Video aufnehmen und es ggf. an Fox schicken.
Kumpel hatte auch erst seine beim Service und jetzt funktioniert wieder alles tip top.


----------



## Deleted 561252 (2. November 2020)

Thorben_1337 schrieb:


> Bei mir kam auch eine Mail "Test". Hat bei mir 3 Tage gedauert bis DHL finally den Status der Sendung angezeigt hat. Und dann hats nochmal 3 tage gedauert bis es ankam. Es handelte sich lediglich um den Thirstmaster.
> 
> Eben bezüglich meiner Decoy Elite Bestellung (XL, aufgegeben am 16.07.) angerufen. Es befindet sich in Kommission und in 2 bis 3 Tagen soll eine E-Mail bezüglich des Versands kommen.
> 
> Der Thirstmaster wurde angeblich zeitlich etwas früher verschickt da er aus einem anderen Lager kommt.


Hast du dein decoy mittlerweile? Komisch ist das ich weit nach dir bestellt habe und nun mein schon deutlich vor dir habe


----------



## juwind (3. November 2020)

ZeroBiker82 schrieb:


> wann hattest du bestellt?


Bestellt hatte ich Mitte Juli. Zu der Zeit sollte die Lieferung Mitte August erfolgen. Es wurde dann aber doch Ende Oktober 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Thorben_1337 (3. November 2020)

ZeroBiker82 schrieb:


> Hast du dein decoy mittlerweile? Komisch ist das ich weit nach dir bestellt habe und nun mein schon deutlich vor dir habe



Letzten Freitag und gestern habe ich jeweils eine Mail von "Test" erhalten. Ich hatte bei der Bestellung im Juli noch ein T-shirt mitbestellt. Wird anscheinend einzeln verschickt.. ^^

Im Tracking der Mail vom Freitag heißt es, dass das Paket heute kommen sollte. Hoffentlich das Bike und nicht das T-shirt..!  

Zero-Biker, vllt hast du deins so schnell erhalten, weil du Größe s oder m bestellt hast? Die sind die meiste Zeit "sofort verfügbar" gewesen


----------



## juwind (3. November 2020)

t1mber schrieb:


> Wie viel Spiel? Also etwas Spiel ist normal bei allen Dropper Posts, lässt sich so gut wie gar nicht vermeiden, aber bei zu großem Herumgewackel würde ich ein Video aufnehmen und es ggf. an Fox schicken.
> Kumpel hatte auch erst seine beim Service und jetzt funktioniert wieder alles tip top.


ok, werde ich einmal machen. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolle486 (3. November 2020)

Habe am 02.10 ein "sofort" verfügbares Izzo pro Race bestellt und natürlich auch schon bezahlt.
Seit dem mehrmals erfolglos versucht mit YT Kontakt aufzunehmen.
Langsam aber sicher geht mir hierfür das Verständnis aus! Eine klare Kommunikation der Missstände seitens YT wäre hier doch sehr wünschenswert!
Hat irgendwer um den gleichen Zeitraum auch ein Izzo bestellt und bereits einen anderen stand als "Bestellung wurde noch nicht bearbeitet"?
RIDE ON...


----------



## comp400 (3. November 2020)

Ich hatte hier zwar geschrieben, dass mir "egal" ist wann mein Bike kommt. Aber wenn ich das gute Wetter draußen sehe (gestern 20°C, heute ähnlich) und mir nicht mal ein neuer Liefertermin (angegeben 21.10.) genannt werden kann, werde ich von Tag zu Tag angepisster. 

Hat hier zufällig jemand eine Antwort bezüglich eines neuen Liefertermins für Bestellungen eines Capra Shred 27.5 aus Ende August?


----------



## Axel2k (3. November 2020)

Oder schau mal ob es eine Hülse gibt, die du einfach fest ziehen musst.


----------



## Deleted 561252 (3. November 2020)

Thorben_1337 schrieb:


> Letzten Freitag und gestern habe ich jeweils eine Mail von "Test" erhalten. Ich hatte bei der Bestellung im Juli noch ein T-shirt mitbestellt. Wird anscheinend einzeln verschickt.. ^^
> 
> Im Tracking der Mail vom Freitag heißt es, dass das Paket heute kommen sollte. Hoffentlich das Bike und nicht das T-shirt..!
> 
> Zero-Biker, vllt hast du deins so schnell erhalten, weil du Größe s oder m bestellt hast? Die sind die meiste Zeit "sofort verfügbar" gewesen


Habe grösse XL bestellt.


----------



## mtbmarcus (4. November 2020)

Wolle486 schrieb:


> Habe am 02.10 ein "sofort" verfügbares Izzo pro Race bestellt und natürlich auch schon bezahlt.
> Seit dem mehrmals erfolglos versucht mit YT Kontakt aufzunehmen.
> Langsam aber sicher geht mir hierfür das Verständnis aus! Eine klare Kommunikation der Missstände seitens YT wäre hier doch sehr wünschenswert!
> Hat irgendwer um den gleichen Zeitraum auch ein Izzo bestellt und bereits einen anderen stand als "Bestellung wurde noch nicht bearbeitet"?
> RIDE ON...



Ich stehe kurz davor mir das Pro Race in L zu bestellen. "Sofort verfügbar" ist ja eigentlich eine klare Aussage! Da erwarte ich dann schon daß das Teile innerhalb von drei bis vier Tagen nach Zahlungseingang versendet wird.
Bin mir gerade echt nicht mehr sicher was ich machen soll?!

Allerdings scheint aktuell die ganze Branche Probleme zu haben. Vor allem aber Kommunikationprobleme!!
Ich wollte in den letzten sechs Wochen an verschiedenen Stellen Geld los werden. Aktuell ist das gar nicht so einfach. Von einer Antwort nach drei Tagen, bis gar keine Rückmeldung, auch nach weiteren Anfragen Tage später war eigentlich alles dabei.
Gestern habe ich YT eben wegen dem Pro Race angeschrieben. Bräuchte noch eine Antwort dann würde ich bestellen. Ich habe sozusagen mit einem Auftrag gedroht  Bin mal gespannt ob und wann ich eine Antwort bekommen. Ich hoffe noch diese Woche.

Hat hier eventuell jemand die ID-Nr. vom Hinterbau-Dämpfer eine aktuellen Pro Race welche er mir zukommen lassen könnte? Scheinbar werden ja Dämpfer mit PTU und PTL verbaut.

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## Wolle486 (4. November 2020)

@mtbmarcus , 
Eine Antwort auf eine E-Mail Anfrage bei YT ist meines Erachtens sehr unwahrscheinlich!
Hab die erste Mail vor gut drei Wochen an YT geschickt und warte immer noch....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Walkerk (4. November 2020)

Social Media sagt:



> WTF?! – Das denkst du wahrscheinlich gerade, wenn du auf deine Bestellung bei YT wartest. Und ganz ehrlich: Du bist zu Recht verärgert. Deshalb wollen wir kurz erklären, was bei YT gerade los ist und was die langen Wartezeiten beim Kundenservice und die Verzögerungen bei manchen Bestellungen verursacht.
> Wir haben vor kurzem einige Updates an unserer Software-Infrastruktur durchgeführt, damit unser Service genauso gut wird, wie unsere Bikes. Leider gab es dabei ein paar Probleme, so dass wir einige ältere Bestellungen manuell bearbeiten mussten.
> Wir können dir versichern, dass neue Bestellungen die nach Anfang Oktober bei uns eingegangen sind, nicht davon betroffen sind und wir mit Hochdruck an einer Lösung für die betroffenen Kunden arbeiten. Wir werden alles tun, damit dein Bike so schnell wie möglich zu dir kommt – bis es soweit ist, müssen wir dich leider noch um etwas Geduld bitten.
> Danke für dein Verständnis,
> Dein YT Team


----------



## 2002tii (4. November 2020)

Walkerk schrieb:


> Social Media sagt:



Interessant an der Sache: ich und mindestens noch ein Besteller haben Ende Oktober bestellt - beide bisher keine Auftragsbestätigung. Eine Mail haben wir auch nicht bekommen. Also entweder haben sie nicht bemerkt, dass das Problem nicht gelöst ist oder sie haben ein anderes Problem mit den Bestellungen nach Anfang Oktober


----------



## Basti-83 (4. November 2020)

Hast du über Jobrad bestellt?


----------



## 2002tii (4. November 2020)

Ne, Vorkasse


----------



## mtbmarcus (5. November 2020)

Wie handhabt YT eigentlich das mit der aktuellen Mehrwertsteuer? Ist die bei den Preisen auf der Homepage schon berücksichtigt oder wird sie nach Bestellabschluß abgezogen. 

Gruß


----------



## talisman (5. November 2020)

so...





						MWst. Senkung
					

Hey YT Family, wie ihr sicherlich mitbekommen habt, senkt die Bundesregierung ab dem 1. Juli 2020 die Mehrwertsteuer von 19 % auf 16 % für den Zeitraum von 6 Monaten. Wir hoffen, dass es in eurem Sinne ist, diesen...




					www.yt-industries.com


----------



## Basti-83 (5. November 2020)

Heißt das Statement von YT jetzt eigentlich, dass alle Kunden die im Oktober bestellen ihre Räder vor denen bekommen die schon früher bestellt haben?


----------



## Wolle486 (5. November 2020)

Ich werde heute Mal mein Glück versuchen und bei YT anrufen was so Sache ist!
Hoffe nur das die gute Musik in der Warteschleife haben😅, das kann ja anscheinend länger dauern bis man jemanden ans Rohr bekommt....


----------



## Wolle486 (5. November 2020)

Nach über 35min. Jemanden ans Telefon bekommen.
Aufgrund einer Systemumstellung wurde der Zahlungseingang nicht an die entsprechende Abteilung weitergeleitet.
Soll jetzt behoben bzw. weitergeleitet werden und das Bike dann nächste Woche versendet werden.
Da bin ich ja Mal gespannt...
Wie man so eine Firma führen kann ist mir unbegreiflich!
Also an alle die auch schon länger warten hilft wohl nur anrufen und nachfragen ob sie es kapiert haben das Ihr Euer Bike bereits bezahlt habt....


----------



## standard2k (5. November 2020)

Also ich hab gestern ne Antwort auf mein neues Ticket bezüglich meiner vor Wochen bestellten Flasche bekommen. Es gab wohl ( wieder) ein Problem bei der Übermittlung des Auftrags ins neue System, das wohl nun behoben sein soll und meine Flasche ( wieder einmal) zum Versand markiert ist. Sobald die Flasche unterwegs ist, soll ich ne TrackinNr. bekommen. Mal schauen, obs stimmt. bei meiner ersten Anfrage 3 Wochen nach Bestellung und Bezahlung hieß es auch, das sie zwar alles schon verpackt haben, aber "vergessen" wurde, das ganze zu versenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0bbes (5. November 2020)

Da kann ich mitmachen 😄 Am 29 Juli das Capra Shred bestellt und bis Mitte Oktober brav gewartet. Bis dahin kam auch nicht einmal eine E-Mail außer der Bestätigung der Zahlung. Irgendwann dann doch mal angerufen und in 2 Tagen insgesat 4,5 Std in der Warteschleife verbracht (jedesmal zwischen 45 und 60 min). Super netter Kontakt, der mir mitteilte, dass es Verzögerungen gab, das Fahrrad aber in KW 43 gebaut und versendet wird. Seitdem kam nichts, außer dieser tollen WTF??? Email😭


----------



## comp400 (5. November 2020)

Ich hab eben mit YT telefoniert. Sogar nur 20min in der Warteschleife verbracht. 
Kontakt wie immer super freundlich. Capra Shred ist gebaut und verpackt. Es hat wohl auch nichts mit der Systemumstellung zu tun, dass die Bikes nicht raus gehen. Hab da eher herausgehört, dass DHL mit der hohen Anzahl nicht so klar kommt.


----------



## h0bbes (5. November 2020)

comp400 schrieb:


> Ich hab eben mit YT telefoniert. Sogar nur 20min in der Warteschleife verbracht.
> Kontakt wie immer super freundlich. Capra Shred ist gebaut und verpackt. Es hat wohl auch nichts mit der Systemumstellung zu tun, dass die Bikes nicht raus gehen. Hab da eher herausgehört, dass DHL mit der hohen Anzahl nicht so klar kommt.


Habe nach 47 min jemanden an der Strippe gehabt. Stehen wohl gebaut und versandbereit im Lager. Nur raus wollen sie wohl noch nicht


----------



## Krallos (5. November 2020)

h0bbes schrieb:


> Habe nach 47 min jemanden an der Strippe gehabt. Stehen wohl gebaut und versandbereit im Lager. Nur raus wollen sie wohl noch nicht


Die gleiche Antwort habe ich nach ähnlicher Zeit in der Warteschleife auch bekommen. Nach meinem Hinweis, das ich schlecht nachvollziehen kann, das DHL das „Nadelöhr“ sein soll, wurde es für ein paar Sekunden still am Hörer :“ Ja die schicken halt nur einen LKW und wenn der voll ist, ist der eben voll“ 
Ja ne is klar. Es ist mein erstes Rad von YT, aber nicht mein erstes von einem Versender (die allesamt besser in der Kommunikation als auch Abwicklung waren) und ich hoffe das YT Rad ist qualitativ besser, als die diversen Aussagen der Mitarbeiter zu den vielen Verzögerungen.
Krallos, der weiter wartet.


----------



## mtbmarcus (5. November 2020)

Wolle486 schrieb:


> @mtbmarcus ,
> Eine Antwort auf eine E-Mail Anfrage bei YT ist meines Erachtens sehr unwahrscheinlich!
> Hab die erste Mail vor gut drei Wochen an YT geschickt und warte immer noch....



Glück gehabt! Antwort habe ich heute bekommen. Auf eine zweite Frage kam auch gleich eine Antwort.
Ich wurde auch schon vorgewarnt daß die Lieferzeit auch bei Rädern mit dem Status "Sofort verfügbar" bis zu sechs Wochen betragen kann. 
Ich bestelle jetzt mal und harre der Dinge die da kommen 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## SantaCruzV10VIE (5. November 2020)

jeto schrieb:


> Zurzeit arbeiten wir an einer Software-Umstellung und optimieren verschiedene interne Geschäftsprozesse, damit unser Service in Zukunft mindestens so gut wird wie unsere Bikes. Leider geht das nicht so schnell wie erhofft und deshalb kommt es an verschiedenen Stellen zu Verzögerungen.


Bin bei sowas immer verwundert, warum man solche Dinge immer zu machen scheint, wenn die Auslastung so richtig hoch ist - muss ich doch merken, dass das inmitten einer Pandemie, wenn alle lokalen Händler ausverkauft sind und Online-Shops gestürmt werden, eine nur mäßig gute Idee ist ...


----------



## mtbmarcus (5. November 2020)

Bestellt😅


----------



## mtbmarcus (5. November 2020)

Krallos schrieb:


> Die gleiche Antwort habe ich nach ähnlicher Zeit in der Warteschleife auch bekommen. Nach meinem Hinweis, das ich schlecht nachvollziehen kann, das DHL das „Nadelöhr“ sein soll, wurde es für ein paar Sekunden still am Hörer :“ Ja die schicken halt nur einen LKW und wenn der voll ist, ist der eben voll“
> Ja ne is klar. Es ist mein erstes Rad von YT, aber nicht mein erstes von einem Versender (die allesamt besser in der Kommunikation als auch Abwicklung waren) und ich hoffe das YT Rad ist qualitativ besser, als die diversen Aussagen der Mitarbeiter zu den vielen Verzögerungen.
> Krallos, der weiter wartet.



Werden die Räder eigentlich direkt vor Ort in Hausen montiert? Oder nutzt man die Nähe zum lohntechnisch etwas günstigeren Tschechien?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Deleted 561252 (5. November 2020)

Basti-83 schrieb:


> Heißt das Statement von YT jetzt eigentlich, dass alle Kunden die im Oktober bestellen ihre Räder vor denen bekommen die schon früher bestellt haben?


Wie kommst du darauf und welches statement?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## h0bbes (5. November 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Werden die Räder eigentlich direkt vor Ort in Hausen montiert? Oder nutzt man die Nähe zum lohntechnisch etwas günstigeren Tschechien?
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


Soweit ich das verstanden habe, werden die DInger direkt vor Ort zusammengeschraubt und im Normalfall von dort direkt in den Versand. Dnak Umstellung, Inventur usw hängt es da allerdings.


----------



## Basti-83 (5. November 2020)

ZeroBiker82 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf und welches statement?



ganz einfach, alle alten Bestellungen werden händisch ins System eingetragen und die neuen sind direkt im System....So schreiben die das ja


----------



## Deleted 561252 (5. November 2020)

Basti-83 schrieb:


> ganz einfach, alle alten Bestellungen werden händisch ins System eingetragen und die neuen sind direkt im System....So schreiben die das ja


Ist mir neu......


----------



## Basti-83 (5. November 2020)

Ist gestern auf Instagram veröffentlicht worden


----------



## StormBi_King (6. November 2020)

wenn yt pleite ginge, würdet ihr allesamt eure bikes und euer geld nie wieder sehen. die haben bestimmt mit viel anderen dingen zu kämpfen. nach produktiviät rein raus sieht s leider nicht aus....


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (8. November 2020)

Servus 
Dann komm ich auch mal ins Wartezimmer 
Am Mittwoch für meine Frau ein Decoy Pro Race bestellt 
Allerdings noch keine Mail und kein zahlungseingang bestätigt und noch nichts gehört 
Irgendwie komisch 
War des bei euch auch so oder ist es einfach meine Ungeduld?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Axel2k (8. November 2020)

Ist aktuell nicht ungewöhnlich. Einfach noch warten und ggf. Mitte nächster Woche mal anrufen.


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (8. November 2020)

Axel2k schrieb:


> Ist aktuell nicht ungewöhnlich. Einfach noch warten und ggf. Mitte nächster Woche mal anrufen.


Dankeschön 
Dann bin ich mal gespannt 
Ist ein komisches Gefühl wenn man 7k € überwiesen hat und man nicht weiß wie und was jetzt ist und wie es weiter geht 
Man liest auch viel Schrott momentan über YT


----------



## Wolle486 (8. November 2020)

Hatte letzte Woche einen sehr netten Mitarbeiter von YT am Telefon der mir erklärt hatte das aufgrund einer Systemumstellung Daten nicht weiter gereicht wurden.
Und mit Daten meine ich so eine Kleinigkeit wie den Zahlungseingang von 5400€!
Kann man ja Mal übersehen.
Ist anscheinend ziemlich häufig passiert.
Sollte angeblich noch letzte Woche korrigiert werden und ich endlich meine Bestätigung erhalten.
Bike sollte dann nach 6 Wöchiger Wartezeit kommende Woche versendet werden.
Passiert ist bis Dato immer noch nix!
Werde mich morgen wohl oder übel nochmal in die Warteschleife hängen!
Preis Leistung der Bikes ist ja das eine, aber solch einen Umgang mit den Kunden kann ich einfach nicht gut heißen!


----------



## Axel2k (8. November 2020)

Ich bestelle dort aus gutem Grund grundsätzlich per Nachname ...


----------



## mtbmarcus (8. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Servus
> Dann komm ich auch mal ins Wartezimmer
> Am Mittwoch für meine Frau ein Decoy Pro Race bestellt
> Allerdings noch keine Mail und kein zahlungseingang bestätigt und noch nichts gehört
> ...



Also ich habe am Donnerstag bestellt und danach sozusagen eine Dankesemail für die Bestellung bekommen.
Darin steht auch daß es 2-3 Werktage dauert bis ich die Auftragsbestätigung mit Lieferzeit erhalte.
Ich zahle auch per Vorkasse. Allerdings hab ich dafür noch keine Aufforderung bekommen.

Hattest Du die schon bekommen oder warum hast du schon überwiesen?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (8. November 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Also ich habe am Donnerstag bestellt und danach sozusagen eine Dankesemail für die Bestellung bekommen.
> Darin steht auch daß es 2-3 Werktage dauert bis ich die Auftragsbestätigung mit Lieferzeit erhalte.
> Ich zahle auch per Vorkasse. Allerdings hab ich dafür noch keine Aufforderung bekommen.
> 
> ...


Ich habe in den warenkorb gelegt und bezahlt 
Was für Aufforderung?


----------



## mtbmarcus (8. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Ich habe in den warenkorb gelegt und bezahlt
> Was für Aufforderung?



Naja, ich überweise doch nicht einfach Geld auf deren Konto wenn ich noch keine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen habe. 
Hast Du dann einfach nur die Bestellnummer angegeben und überwiesen?
Ich warte jetzt erst mal ab was passiert. Und wenn bis Mittwoch nichts passiert schreibe ich mal eine E-Mail.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Deleted 561252 (8. November 2020)

Mal eine seltsame Frage. Mein Bike bzw. einer der YT Modellaufkleber auf der verpackung (gibt links und rechts einen) ist mit einem rosa Kreuz gekennzeichnet. Hat das jemand von euch auch und was bedeutet das?


----------



## Schiltrac (9. November 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Naja, ich überweise doch nicht einfach Geld auf deren Konto wenn ich noch keine Auftragsbestätigung bekommen habe.
> Hast Du dann einfach nur die Bestellnummer angegeben und überwiesen?
> Ich warte jetzt erst mal ab was passiert. Und wenn bis Mittwoch nichts passiert schreibe ich mal eine E-Mail.
> 
> ...



Hoi Marcus,

Geht mir ähnlich. Ich habe vor 8 Tagen ein Capra "ab Lager" bestellt. Ich warte eigentlich auf die Auftragsbestätigung, die gemäss Bestätigungsmail nach 2-3 Tagen kommen sollte. Ohne genauen Zahlungszweck o.Ä. gehe ich nicht in Vorkasse. Wobei ich im Moment eher zum neune Spindrift tendiere, wenn das bei YT schon für eine einfache Bestellbestätigung so zäh läuft...

PS: Meine Freundin hat sich letzte Woche am DI ein Canyon Neuron ab Lager per Vorkasse in die Schweiz bestellt, am Freitag war das Bike bei uns zuhause. Also Versender können auch schnell sein


----------



## Wolle486 (9. November 2020)

Hatte heute Mal wieder Kontakt mit dem Kundenservice,
laut deren Aussage bekommt man keine Auftragsbestätigung mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schiltrac (9. November 2020)

Wolle486 schrieb:


> Hatte heute Mal wieder Kontakt mit dem Kundenservice,
> laut deren Aussage bekommt man keine Auftragsbestätigung mehr.



Hoi Wolle,

Also ist folgende Aussage aus dem Bestätigungsmail falsch?
_" Innerhalb der nächsten 2-3 Werktage erhältst Du von uns eine Auftragsbestätigung per E-Mail mit dem voraussichtlichen Liefertermin. Solltest Du keine E-Mail von uns erhalten, check bitte auch Deinen Spam-Ordner. "$_

Gruss
Marco


----------



## Wolle486 (9. November 2020)

Zitat von Kundenservice:
Eine Auftragsbestätigung wird von uns nicht mehr extra verschickt, du wirst aber über den Versand informiert.


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (9. November 2020)

Da bin ich mal gespannt wo diese Reise hin geht 
Ich hatte heute auch schon per Mail Kontakt 
Eine Bestätigung erhältst du via separater Mail 
So haben YT heute geschrieben


----------



## Wolle486 (9. November 2020)

Hätte ich nicht schon seit 4Wochen Material zum Umbau und individualisieren für das Izzo in der Garage liegen hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon storniert.
Andererseits würde ich dann wahrscheinlich 2 Monate auf die Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises warten....
Geduld soll ja eine Tugend sein....


----------



## mtbmarcus (9. November 2020)

Wolle486 schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht schon seit 4Wochen Material zum Umbau und individualisieren für das Izzo in der Garage liegen hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon storniert.
> Andererseits würde ich dann wahrscheinlich 2 Monate auf die Rückerstattung des Kaufpreises warten....
> Geduld soll ja eine Tugend sein....



Welchen Status hatte das Bike als Du bestellt hast?

Wie soll das ohne Auftragsbestätigung funktionieren? Die erste Mail ist ja nur eine Zusammenfassung. Da ist ja auch noch keine Rechnung dabei. Ohne diese gibt es kein Geld.

Das IZZO Pro Race welches ich bestellt habe ist ja angeblich sofort verfügbar. Mittlerweile stelle ich mir aber die Frage ob YT überhaupt eine Übersicht über ihren Bestand hat bei den Problemen die die haben.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## mtbmarcus (9. November 2020)

Schiltrac schrieb:


> Hoi Marcus,
> 
> Geht mir ähnlich. Ich habe vor 8 Tagen ein Capra "ab Lager" bestellt. Ich warte eigentlich auf die Auftragsbestätigung, die gemäss Bestätigungsmail nach 2-3 Tagen kommen sollte. Ohne genauen Zahlungszweck o.Ä. gehe ich nicht in Vorkasse. Wobei ich im Moment eher zum neune Spindrift tendiere, wenn das bei YT schon für eine einfache Bestellbestätigung so zäh läuft...
> 
> PS: Meine Freundin hat sich letzte Woche am DI ein Canyon Neuron ab Lager per Vorkasse in die Schweiz bestellt, am Freitag war das Bike bei uns zuhause. Also Versender können auch schnell sein



Das Neuron hatte ich auch in der Auswahl. https://www.canyon.com/de-de/mounta...x-9/2634.html?dwvar_2634_pv_rahmenfarbe=BK/WH
Allerdings möchte ich kein Shimano. Fahre am allen Rädern Sram.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Wolle486 (9. November 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Welchen Status hatte das Bike als Du bestellt hast?
> 
> Wie soll das ohne Auftragsbestätigung funktionieren? Die erste Mail ist ja nur eine Zusammenfassung. Da ist ja auch noch keine Rechnung dabei. Ohne diese gibt es kein Geld.
> 
> ...



Status war sofort verfügbar!
Hatte direkt bei Bestellung via PayPal bezahlt.


----------



## mtbmarcus (9. November 2020)

Wolle486 schrieb:


> Status war sofort verfügbar!
> Hatte direkt bei Bestellung via PayPal bezahlt.



Dann rechne ich bei mir wohl eher mal mit einem Neujahrsgeschenk! Oh, da ist dann wahrscheinlich Inventur. Also eher Mitte/Ende Januar 2021

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## h0bbes (10. November 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Dann rechne ich bei mir wohl eher mal mit einem Neujahrsgeschenk! Oh, da ist dann wahrscheinlich Inventur. Also eher Mitte/Ende Januar 2021
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


 Inventur war angeblich erst vor 2 Wochen. Damit haben die einen Teil der Verspätung begründet XD


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BioBub (10. November 2020)

Ich habe gestern auch zugeschlagen und mit Hinsicht auf die Erfahrungsberichte hier Nachnahme als Zahlungsmethode ausgewählt - nur um später in den FAQs zu lesen, dass das nur bis 3.500 € möglich ist und der Differenzbetrag vorab per Überweisung bezahlt werden muss. -.-

Laut YT soll es ja im Oktober bei Bestellungen Probleme gegeben haben, die aber behoben wurden und die neuen Bestellungen nicht mehr betreffen soll (Wortlaut Facebook-Seite). Hat einer von euch auch positive Erfahrungen gemacht in dem Sinne dass ein Bike einfach Mal angekommen ist oder gibt es aktuell nur Probleme und alle warten weiterhin auf ihr Bike?


----------



## 4Stroke (10. November 2020)

BioBub schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auch zugeschlagen und mit Hinsicht auf die Erfahrungsberichte hier Nachnahme als Zahlungsmethode ausgewählt - nur um später in den FAQs zu lesen, dass das nur bis 3.500 € möglich ist und der Differenzbetrag vorab per Überweisung bezahlt werden muss. -.-
> 
> Laut YT soll es ja im Oktober bei Bestellungen Probleme gegeben haben, die aber behoben wurden und die neuen Bestellungen nicht mehr betreffen soll (Wortlaut Facebook-Seite). Hat einer von euch auch positive Erfahrungen gemacht in dem Sinne dass ein Bike einfach Mal angekommen ist oder gibt es aktuell nur Probleme und alle warten weiterhin auf ihr Bike?



Ja, bestellt per Nachname lief alles reibungslos.
Allerdings durch Corona keine Zustellung bei Nachname an der Haustüre, Paket konnte erst am nächsten Werktag bei der Post abgeholt werden.


----------



## mtbmarcus (10. November 2020)

BioBub schrieb:


> Ich habe gestern auch zugeschlagen und mit Hinsicht auf die Erfahrungsberichte hier Nachnahme als Zahlungsmethode ausgewählt - nur um später in den FAQs zu lesen, dass das nur bis 3.500 € möglich ist und der Differenzbetrag vorab per Überweisung bezahlt werden muss. -.-
> 
> Laut YT soll es ja im Oktober bei Bestellungen Probleme gegeben haben, die aber behoben wurden und die neuen Bestellungen nicht mehr betreffen soll (Wortlaut Facebook-Seite). Hat einer von euch auch positive Erfahrungen gemacht in dem Sinne dass ein Bike einfach Mal angekommen ist oder gibt es aktuell nur Probleme und alle warten weiterhin auf ihr Bike?



Am besten Du liest hier mal ab Seite 171. Liest sich recht durchwachsen. Auf der anderen Seite wäre es schon etwas unfair wenn wir Ende Oktober/November-Besteller unsere Bikes eher bekommen würden als diejenigen die schon im August/September bestellt haben.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## BioBub (10. November 2020)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten. Ich habe heute mit dem Support telefoniert (1h Warteschleife, Home Office sei Dank) weil ich die Zahlungsmodalitäten bei "Nachnahme" verstehen wollte.  In den FAQs steht dass diese bis 3.500 € geht und der Differenzbetrag vorab bezahlt werden muss und davon stand mal so rein gar nichts in der Bestellbestätigung. 

Da hat man definitiv *nicht* das Gefühl als würden die wissen was sie tun. In der Mail steht, es kommt neben der Bestellbestätigung noch eine Auftragsbestätigung. Der Mitarbeiter sagte mir, es kommt keine separate Bestätigung mehr seit der Systemumstellung (warum ändert man dann die Mail nicht einfach ab?!) und ich solle den Betrag, der vorab zu zahlen ist, bereits jetzt bezahlen. Dann wird innerhalb von ca. 2 Wochen das Rad versendet. 

Bin mir noch leicht unschlüssig was ich jetzt tun werde, aber da der Betrag überschaubar ist und ich die Zahlungsaufforderung im Anschluss ans Telefonat schriftlich per Mail bekommen habe, werde ich wohl das Risiko eingehen und bezahlen...😬


----------



## Krallos (10. November 2020)

Wolle486 schrieb:


> Hätte ich nicht schon seit 4Wochen Material zum Umbau und individualisieren für das Izzo in der Garage liegen hätte ich wahrscheinlich schon storniert.
> Andererseits ...



Genau so geht es mir auch. Macht mich echt grantig. Und was für „Ausreden“ der Support alles hat?!?!?

In der Hinsicht wird nicht ehrlich mit uns Kunden kommuniziert. Laut Telefonsupport letzte Woche Donnerstag steht mein Rad bereit zum Abholen, aber in meinem Kundenkonto steht immer noch „In Bearbeitung“. Weiß jemand ob YT ihre Sendung der DHL elektronisch ankündigen?
Das Izzo sollte ab 23.09 lieferbar sein, bestellt habe ich es Ende August ..

Krallos


----------



## mtbmarcus (10. November 2020)

@BioBub 
Was hast Du bestellt?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BioBub (10. November 2020)

@mtbmarcus Habe ein 2019er Jeffsy 29 Pro CF bestellt, da gabs gestern Abend für ca. 20min eins. Bin sehr gespannt ob das ein Fehler im neuen System war oder ob es das Teil tatsächlich physisch gibt. 😝


----------



## broen (10. November 2020)

Krallos schrieb:


> In der Hinsicht wird nicht ehrlich mit uns Kunden kommuniziert. Laut Telefonsupport letzte Woche Donnerstag steht mein Rad bereit zum Abholen, aber in meinem Kundenkonto steht immer noch „In Bearbeitung“. Weiß jemand ob YT ihre Sendung der DHL elektronisch ankündigen?



Same here. Mein Izzo steht laut Support seit über 2 Wochen montiert rum aber wird nicht versandt. Angeblich scheitert es am Volumen bei DHL. Wenn das Bike in Kommission geht wird der Adressaufkleber gedruckt und dann geht auch die Ankündigung and DHL und eine Mail an den Empfänger. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Nixxon93 (11. November 2020)

warte nun auch schon 2 Monate länger als gedacht auf mein Capra shred 29..

habe letzte Woche beim Support angerufen und die meinten es wartet nur darauf verschickt zu werden und das passiert Save bis Freitag. 
dann gestern nochmal angerufen weil es nicht versendet wurde und da wurde dann gesagt ne ne das wird gerade produziert. Das ist noch nicht fertig. Auf Nachfrage kam nur ja hmm keine Ahnung wie es zu der Falschaussage kam aber hier ist ein 60€ Gutschein für unseren Store.
Habe nochmal Pedale bestellt und nen Schaltauge bin ja mal gespannt wann das dann kommt.

solangsam ist es schon nervig wenn die einem auch noch falsche Aussagen am Telefon geben.Naja warten geht weiter :0


----------



## jeto (11. November 2020)

Eben die Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen.
Bestellt habe ich am 28.10 ein sofort verfügbares Izzo XXL und gleich via Kreditkarte bezahlt.
Das mit der Kreditkarte hätte ich übrigens gelassen wenn ich schon vorher von den Lieferproblemen gewusst hätte.
Zwei Wochen bis zu Auslieferung sind gerade noch OK und ich habe eigentlich schon mit schlimmeren gerechnet.


----------



## abutri (11. November 2020)

Hier liest man ja erschreckendes!! Oder wird es heisser gekocht als gegessen?
Was ist denn nun die maximal Wartezeit momentan?
Und
Die kürzeste Wartezeit in den letzten Wochen?

Habe mir das decoy am Montag bestellt.
Freu mich wie n Hund vorm.gassi gehn
Jetzt Les ich eure Kommentare Glotz!
Habe per PayPal bezahlt.
Bin da aber nicht skeptisch zwecks der kohle


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (11. November 2020)

abutri schrieb:


> Hier liest man ja erschreckendes!! Oder wird es heisser gekocht als gegessen?
> Was ist denn nun die maximal Wartezeit momentan?
> Und
> Die kürzeste Wartezeit in den letzten Wochen?
> ...


Ich habe am WE


abutri schrieb:


> Hier liest man ja erschreckendes!! Oder wird es heisser gekocht als gegessen?
> Was ist denn nun die maximal Wartezeit momentan?
> Und
> Die kürzeste Wartezeit in den letzten Wochen?
> ...


ich habe am Mittwoch auch ein Decoy Pro Race bestellt 
Bin auch gespannt wie ein kleines Kind 
Bin echt gespannt wann des kommt !


----------



## abutri (11. November 2020)

Bestellbestätigung kam rechtzeitig an. Nur witzigerweise könnte man die Anhänge nicht öffnen, waren leer.


----------



## mtbmarcus (11. November 2020)

Nachdem ein Kumpel durch den ich auch auf YT gekommen bin mit jemandem den er bei YT kennt gesprochen hat habe ich jetzt auch überwiesen.
Systemumstellung, jede Menge Aufträge und natürlich Corona sind das Problem.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## 2002tii (11. November 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Nachdem ein Kumpel durch den ich auch auf YT gekommen bin mit jemandem den er bei YT kennt gesprochen hat habe ich jetzt auch überwiesen.
> Systemumstellung, jede Menge Aufträge und natürlich Corona sind das Problem.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


Einfach mit der Bestellnummer als Verwendungszweck?


----------



## Deleted 561252 (11. November 2020)

abutri schrieb:


> Hier liest man ja erschreckendes!! Oder wird es heisser gekocht als gegessen?
> Was ist denn nun die maximal Wartezeit momentan?
> Und
> Die kürzeste Wartezeit in den letzten Wochen?
> ...


Habe am 08.10 bestellt und war um 28.10 da, lieferbar ab 21.10. Passt für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 561252 (11. November 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Am besten Du liest hier mal ab Seite 171. Liest sich recht durchwachsen. Auf der anderen Seite wäre es schon etwas unfair wenn wir Ende Oktober/November-Besteller unsere Bikes eher bekommen würden als diejenigen die schon im August/September bestellt haben.
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


Das verstehe ich. War auch verwundert das mein decoy 20 tage noch Bestellung da war und es hier Kollegen gibt, die im August bestellt haben und noch warten.


----------



## mtbmarcus (11. November 2020)

2002tii schrieb:


> Einfach mit der Bestellnummer als Verwendungszweck?



👍


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (11. November 2020)

Ihr müsst auch in eure Spam schauen 
Die haben mir letzte Woche auch geschrieben und ich hatte es im Spam 
Die hatten das Geld und wussten nicht zur welcher Bestellung 
Dann musste ich nochmal die Bestellnummer schicken


----------



## mtbmarcus (11. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Ihr müsst auch in eure Spam schauen
> Die haben mir letzte Woche auch geschrieben und ich hatte es im Spam
> Die hatten das Geld und wussten nicht zur welcher Bestellung
> Dann musste ich nochmal die Bestellnummer schicken



Hatte weder im Outlook noch im Iphone eine Nachricht im Spam-Ordner. Eine Antwort von YT vor der Bestellung ging auch ganz normal durch.
Ich nerve die jetzt jeden Tag mit einer E-Mail  So schlimm wird´s natürlich nicht. Schicke aber eine Mail mit dem Überweisungsbeleg.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Basti-83 (11. November 2020)

Also ich habe dann heute auch nochmal 1:30 bei schöner Musik in der Warteschleife verbracht.
Letzte Woche Montag hieß es mein Rad ist fertig und wartet auf den DHL LKW. Dieses Woche hieß es dann, das Rad ist noch nicht montiert sollte aber innerhalb der nächsten 5 Tage fertig werden und in spätestens 2 Wochen bei mir sein. 
ursprünglicher Liefertermin war der 30.09.

Geduld ist ja bekanntlich eine Tugend, aber ehrliche Kommunikation würde mir schon helfen. 
Ich hoffe jetzt einfach mal, dass die Antwort heute der Wahrheit entspricht.

Leider verliert man so ein wenig die Lust am neuen Bike!


----------



## Nixxon93 (11. November 2020)

Basti-83 schrieb:


> Also ich habe dann heute auch nochmal 1:30 bei schöner Musik in der Warteschleife verbracht.
> Letzte Woche Montag hieß es mein Rad ist fertig und wartet auf den DHL LKW. Dieses Woche hieß es dann, das Rad ist noch nicht montiert sollte aber innerhalb der nächsten 5 Tage fertig werden und in spätestens 2 Wochen bei mir sein.
> ursprünglicher Liefertermin war der 30.09.
> 
> ...


Exakt das gleiche bei mir!
Bin mal gespannt !


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (11. November 2020)

Aber macht es einen unterschied ob ich da anrufe oder nicht 
Macht es dann die Lieferung schneller oder wie ?


----------



## abutri (11. November 2020)

Auftragsbestätigung per E-Mail kam bei mir an.


----------



## 2002tii (12. November 2020)

abutri schrieb:


> Auftragsbestätigung per E-Mail kam bei mir an.


Bestellbestätigung oder Auftragsbestätigung? 
Das ist ja was anderes. Falls Auftragsbestätigung wäre es interessant wann du bestellt hast und wann sie kam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (12. November 2020)

So, nach 1h15min Warteschleife habe ich auch mal jemand an den Hörer bekommen.
Letztendlich hat er mir das bestätigt war hier schon geschrieben wurde.
Von dem von mir bestellten IZZO Pro Race in Größe L ist noch ausreichend Bestand vorhanden. Morgen sollte meine Zahlung gebucht sein. Dann wird der Versand informiert. Die Räder werden übrigens irgendwo in NRW zusammengebaut und werden auch von dort versendet. 
Es dauert wohl noch zwischen 5 und 10 Werktage bis es rausgeht. 
Dann warten wir mal ab!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (12. November 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> So, nach 1h15min Warteschleife habe ich auch mal jemand an den Hörer bekommen.
> Letztendlich hat er mir das bestätigt war hier schon geschrieben wurde.
> Von dem von mir bestellten IZZO Pro Race in Größe L ist noch ausreichend Bestand vorhanden. Morgen sollte meine Zahlung gebucht sein. Dann wird der Versand informiert. Die Räder werden übrigens irgendwo in NRW zusammengebaut und werden auch von dort versendet.
> Es dauert wohl noch zwischen 5 und 10 Werktage bis es rausgeht.
> ...


Und wann hast du bestellt ? 
wie lange hat es dann insgesamt gedauert von der Bestellung bis jetzt


----------



## mtbmarcus (12. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Und wann hast du bestellt ?
> wie lange hat es dann insgesamt gedauert von der Bestellung bis jetzt



Ich habe letzten Donnerstag bestellt und gestern anhand der Bestellnummer überwiesen. Da ich aber auf die Auftragsbestätigung gewartet habe die ja in der Bestätigungsmal angekündigt war, die es aber nicht mehr gibt habe ich jetzt einige Tage verschenkt.
Laut dem Mitarbeiter bei YT wird der Text zeitnah angepaßt. Die wurden scheinbar schon öfters daraufhingewiesen daß da etwas nicht paßt. Komisch

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Wolle486 (12. November 2020)

Das die Zahlung gebucht werden soll haben sie mir letzte Woche auch schon erzählt. Bike sollte dann auch diese Woche geliefert werden.
Passiert ist Mal wieder nix! Auf nochmalige Nachfrage diese Woche  wurde das ganze nochmal an die Buchhaltung weitergeleitet und sollt bis spätestens heute erledigt sein!
Ob jetzt wirklich was weiter geht kann ich leider nicht beurteilen denn eine Auftragsbestätigung oder dergleichen gibt es ja wohl nicht mehr!
Langsam habe ich die Schnauze echt gestrichen voll!
Eine Ausrede ums andere!
Am 2Okt. Bestellt und die haben es noch nicht Mal geschafft meinen Zahlungseingang zu bearbeiten!
Versand dann nochmals 5-10 Tage...
Das ist doch lächerlich!


----------



## jeto (12. November 2020)

Ich hatte ja gestern Morgen die Sendungsnummer bekommen, dann mitten in der Nacht die Rechnung. Leider ist bei DHL der Status noch auf "Status offen" ich denke die haben das Paket noch nicht abgeholt bzw. übergeben bekommen. Ich bin mal gespannt wie lange das jetzt wieder dauert.

Hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass ich das Rad zum Wochenende bekomme, aber die Hoffnung schwindet.


----------



## Wolle486 (12. November 2020)

Rechne Mal mit ein zwei Wochen dann wirst wenigstens nicht enttäuscht....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (12. November 2020)

Also daß DHL aktuell wieder richtig gut zu tun hat kann ich bestätigen. Die Auslieferungen haben sich teilweise verdoppelt. Die Retouren dadurch natürlich auch🙄

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (12. November 2020)

Muss Mann da jetzt anrufen wenn da steht 
Bestellung noch nicht bearbeitet?


----------



## Wolle486 (12. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Muss Mann da jetzt anrufen wenn da steht
> Bestellung noch nicht bearbeitet?


So sieht das bei mir schon über einen Monat länger aus!


----------



## jeto (12. November 2020)

Eben habe ich mal die Rechnung geprüft..
Das Izzo steht drauf, die Bikebox sowie für Fracht 9,75€, was wohl etwas wenig ist für die Fracht. 
Bezahlt habe ich aber noch eine Thirstmaster 5000. Für den Versand habe ich insgesamt 29,90€ bezahlt. Bin ja mal gespannt ob die mir irgendwann die Flasche auch noch schicken und dort dann etwa 20€ Versand auf der Rechnung stehen.
Ach und 0,01€ Rabatt habe ich erhalten.

Also sowas...

Auf der Web-Seite steht bei mir übrigens auch noch "Bestellung wurde noch nicht bearbeitet" obwohl ich ja mittlerweile eine Rechnung habe und eine Sendungsnummer.


----------



## jeto (12. November 2020)

Wolle486 schrieb:


> Rechne Mal mit ein zwei Wochen dann wirst wenigstens nicht enttäuscht....


Waaas ernsthaft. Gabs so einen Fall hier schon? Nach Erhalt der Sendungsnummer immer noch 2 Wochen?


----------



## Basti-83 (12. November 2020)

Also Bestellung in Bearbeitung heißt nichts.
Das Rad von meinem kurzen habe ich bereits seit über 2 Wochen und die Bestellung ist immernoch in Bearbeitung....


----------



## jeto (12. November 2020)

Kaum mosert man hier rum, schon hat sich der DHL Status von "Status offen" geändert auf " Vorbereitung für Weitertransport". DHL sollte das Rad nun also haben, vielleicht wird es ja jetzt doch was mit dem Radfahren am Wochenende.


----------



## Deleted 561252 (12. November 2020)

Bei mir hat es ab dann glaub ich 3 tage gedauert.


----------



## Marmtb87 (13. November 2020)

So, ich will jetzt hier auch mal meinen Ärger mit Yt loswerden. Am 14.07 ein Decoy cf pro 19 im Outlet bestellt und bezahlt. 2 Wochen später eine Email bekommen das es ein Bestandsfehler war das bike gibts also gar nicht. Am 29.07 ein Decoy shred bestellt lieferbar ab 14.10. ich rufe da jetzt seit vier Wochen jede Woche einmal an. In der ersten Woche hieß es das bike geht die nächsten Tage raus. In der zweiten Woche hieß das bike wird morgen gebaut und geht dann die nächsten Tage raus. Letzte Woche hieß es das bike geht nächste Woche raus. Hab dann diese Woche wieder angerufen und da hieß es das bike wird diese Woche gebaut und geht dann die nächsten Tage raus 😡 ja was denn jetzt. Also Anrufen beim Service bringt nicht viel denn außer Märchen bekommt man da nichts erzählt. 🙈


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (13. November 2020)

Würdet ihr nach 90 Minuten Warteschleife auflegen oder weiter ertragen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolle486 (13. November 2020)

Hab letztens nach 1:45h aufgegeben....


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (13. November 2020)

Wolle486 schrieb:


> Hab letztens nach 1:45h aufgegeben....


Naja 
Bei mir sind es erst 1:39 bis jetzt


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (13. November 2020)

Naja


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (13. November 2020)

Laut Telefonat wird mein Decoy nächste Woche verschickt 
Bin sehr gespannt


----------



## h0bbes (13. November 2020)

Meins wird angeblich seit 3 Wochen jede Woche verschickt....Ist ja nicht so, als hät ich am 29. Juli bestellt


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (13. November 2020)

h0bbes schrieb:


> Meins wird angeblich seit 3 Wochen jede Woche verschickt....Ist ja nicht so, als hät ich am 29. Juli bestellt


Was hast du bestellt ?


----------



## Marmtb87 (13. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Laut Telefonat wird mein Decoy nächste Woche verschickt
> Bin sehr gespannt


Was für ein Decoy hast du bestellt?


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (13. November 2020)

Marmtb87 schrieb:


> Was für ein Decoy hast du bestellt?





Marmtb87 schrieb:


> Was für ein Decoy hast du bestellt?


Pro Race in Silber


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (13. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Pro Race in Silber


In Größe S


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2567910 (14. November 2020)

Ich habe am 1.11 bestellt und habe seit dem nichts gehört...


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (14. November 2020)

2567910 schrieb:


> Ich habe am 1.11 bestellt und habe seit dem nichts gehört...


Spam Ordner prüfen


----------



## jeto (14. November 2020)

Mein Rad ist auch wird heute anscheinend auch nicht kommen obwohl die Sendungsnummer am Mittwoch erhalten hatte. Hängt wohl bei DHL am Absendeort.

Dafür kam heute noch die Rechnung für den Thirstmaster mit Versandkosten. Leider passt die Summe der nun erhaltenen Rechnungen nicht zu dem was ich bezahlt habe und 10€ sind jetzt nicht in Rechnung gestellt worden.
Da ich das Rad über meine Firma kaufe, find ich das ziemlich uncool wenn die Rechnungen nicht stimmen. Da werde ich wohl mal ne Mail schreiben müssen.
Davon abgesehen ist die Rechnung von denen ja echt beschissen zu lesen. Angezahlte Summen werden z.B. ohne die MwSt in der Rechnung angegeben und nirgends taucht die Summe auf die man tatsächlich überwiesen hat, dann sowas wie ein Posten mit einem Rabatt von 0.01€ eieiei.


----------



## h0bbes (14. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Was hast du bestellt ?


Capra Shred


----------



## abutri (15. November 2020)

Wer wartet von euch länger als
 1 Monat?
2 Monate?
3 Monate?
Und wer hat sein Bike innerhalb
2 Wochen?
3 Wochen ?
4 Wochen?


----------



## abutri (15. November 2020)

Bekommen.

Sorry würde abgelenkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jeto (15. November 2020)

Ich denke bei mir wird es auf 3 Wochen hinaus laufen.
Am 28.10 bestellt und am 12.11 wurde es anscheinend an DHL übergeben.

Gestern kam zumindest schonmal die Trinkflasche die ich in der selben Bestellung gekauft hatte.


----------



## Krallos (15. November 2020)

Habe am 31.08. bestellt und es sollte ab 23.09. ausgeliefert werden .. seitdem werde ich mit diversen (hier schon alle gehörten) Aussagen vertröstet. 
Wenn ich bei anderen Herstellern fündig geworden wäre, hätte ich schon längst storniert. Nicht weil YT nicht liefert, sondern weil die nicht ehrlich kommunizieren und jeder YT Kontakt was anderes erzählt.
 Erst auf meinen „wink mit dem Zaunpfahl“ vielleicht ob der offiziellen Entschuldigungsmail einen Gutschein an die wartenden Kunden zu verschicken habe ich einen 40€ Gutschein bekommen. Davon habe ich jetzt eine TM4000 Trinkflasche bestellt .. die kommt bestimmt noch vor dem Fahrrad an. 

Krallos


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (16. November 2020)

Guten Morgen 
Gibt es eigentlich auch Kunden die ihr Bike auch ohne lange Wartezeit bekommen haben oder ist es momentan nur so das man wartet ?


----------



## 4Stroke (16. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen
> Gibt es eigentlich auch Kunden die ihr Bike auch ohne lange Wartezeit bekommen haben oder ist es momentan nur so das man wartet ?



Meins war sofort lieferbar und es hat keine 10 Tage gedauert. Vom bestellvorgang bis zur Lieferung.


----------



## abutri (16. November 2020)

Habe anfang letzte Woche ein decoy bestellt und direkt über PayPal bezahlt. Habe die bestätigungsmail zeitnah bekommen und heute kam die Email mit der trackingnr. Und das es unterwegs ist.


----------



## Marmtb87 (16. November 2020)

abutri schrieb:


> Habe anfang letzte Woche ein decoy bestellt und direkt über PayPal bezahlt. Habe die bestätigungsmail zeitnah bekommen und heute kam die Email mit der trackingnr. Und das es unterwegs ist.


Was für ein Decoy hast du bestellt?


----------



## Wolle486 (16. November 2020)

😅 und ich hab nach über sechs Wochen noch immer keine Trackingnummer!
Aussage vom Freitag war das mein Bike fertig ist und es noch am selben Tag kommisioniert werden soll!
Bin Mal gespannt wie es weiter geht!
Zumindestens haben Sie nach zwei Telefonaten und unzähligen Mails endlich meinen Zahlungseingang verbucht!


----------



## RoSe_29 (16. November 2020)

@abutri,
nächste Woche werden es 3 Monate, seitdem ich mein Bike bestellt habe. Sollte eigentlich am 17.09 versendet werden, wurde wegen Zuliefererprobleme auf KW43 verschoben!. Hab dann KW43 angerufen und meinten es wird demnächst verschickt, steckt aber noch in der Montage fest. Hab zwei Wochen später nochmal angerufen und angeblich ist es immer noch nicht fertig montiert, und in den nächsten 10 Tagen bei mir sein. Seitdem hab ich nichts mehr gehört. Wart jetzt noch bis man das Propain Spindrift AL bestellen kann und wenn ich bis dahin nichts von YT oder DHL hör wirds abbestellt und des bestellt.


----------



## abutri (16. November 2020)

Wow!!! Tut mir leid für euch!!! Ernsthaft!!!
Für andere leutz denke ich ist es auch gut zu wissen, das einige Sendungen zeitnah rausgehen sowie zu lange brauchen
Nach euren Aussagen bin ich von Dezember u spätestens Februar ausgegangen u war schon recht entspannt
Jetzt kommt es innerhalb 2 wochen


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (16. November 2020)

Was bedeutet diese natürlich???
geht es voran?


„Die Bestellung wurde zur Kommissionierung freigegeben.“


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (16. November 2020)

Es ist schon verrückt wie yt E-Mails ignorieren kann! Eventuellen sollten die selber mal in ihrem Spam-Ordner nachschauen.
Es würde mir ja schon ausreichen wenn ich in meinem Kundenkonto sehen könnte daß mein Geld welches ich letzten Mittwoch überwiesen habe angekommen ist.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## mtbmarcus (17. November 2020)

Heute Nacht um 2Uhr ist tatsächlich eine Mail auf englisch eingegangen die den Zahlungseingang bestätigt. In meinem Kundenkonto ist allerdings noch nichts ersichtlich. Dort steht nach wie vor daß meine Bestellung noch nicht bearbeitet ist.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Wolle486 (17. November 2020)

Bin mir auch nicht sicher ob sich der Status im Kundenkonto überhaupt ändert?
Kann hierzu jemand eine Aussage treffen?
Werde aktuell auch Mal wieder seitens YT ignoriert...
Angeblich sollte mein Bike ja fertig sein...
Versandbestätigung oder dergleichen allerdings bis dato Fehlanzeige!
Langsam geht mir das ganze echt auf den Sa...!


----------



## BioBub (17. November 2020)

@mtbmarcus Genau das gleiche Spiel bei mir, Zahlungseingang wurde bestätigt, keinerlei Änderungen im Kundenkonto (Status: "Bestellung wurde noch nicht bearbeitet").


----------



## Wolle486 (17. November 2020)

Zahlungseingang würde mir nur vom Kundenservice bestätigt.
Offizielle Mail habe ich hierzu nie bekommen....


----------



## mtbmarcus (17. November 2020)

Wolle486 schrieb:


> Zahlungseingang würde mir nur vom Kundenservice bestätigt.
> Offizielle Mail habe ich hierzu nie bekommen....



Dann bin ich ja scheinbar schon einen Schritt weiter

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Basti-83 (17. November 2020)

Wer kennt es nicht?
1000 mal am Tag bei den Emails schauen... vielleicht ist mein Bike ja doch schon unterwegs...


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (17. November 2020)

Basti-83 schrieb:


> Wer kennt es nicht?
> 1000 mal am Tag bei den Emails schauen... vielleicht ist mein Bike ja doch schon unterwegs...


Ja kenn ich 
Obwohl es morgen erst zwei Wochen werden 🤣


----------



## Basti-83 (17. November 2020)

2 Wochen.....das waren noch Zeiten!
Ich habe 9 voll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuseppe180379 (17. November 2020)

Basti-83 schrieb:


> 2 Wochen.....das waren noch Zeiten!
> Ich habe 9 voll


Am Freitag haben die zu mir am Telefon gesagt es sei schon produziert und wird diese Woche raus geschickt 
Kann man des Glauben wenn es so am Telefon gesagt wird ?


----------



## Basti-83 (17. November 2020)

Nein


----------



## Wolle486 (17. November 2020)

Devinitiv nein!
Denn sonst hätte ich mein Bike schon seit letzter Woche!


----------



## seebsen (17. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Am Freitag haben die zu mir am Telefon gesagt es sei schon produziert und wird diese Woche raus geschickt
> Kann man des Glauben wenn es so am Telefon gesagt wird ?



Beim Bike vom Kumpel entsprach das der Wahrheit, es war fertig montiert und ging zwei, drei Werktage danach raus in den Versand mit Trackingcode. Ist aber sicherlich nicht für alle so.


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (17. November 2020)

ich bin sooooo gespannt 

wer von euch hat ein Decoy Pro Race bestellt ?


----------



## mtbmarcus (17. November 2020)

Ich schau auch abwechselnd in mein Kundenkonto und in den Mails
Vorhin war das System von yt mal nicht erreichbar. Hatte schon gehofft danach eine Änderung in meinem Kundenkonto zu sehen. War leider nichts.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuseppe180379 (17. November 2020)

Habe gerade eine Mail bekommen dass die neue Kollektion online ist 
Hab schon einen Schreck bekommen und gedacht mein Rad wäre unterwegs


----------



## mazeltov (17. November 2020)

mazeltov schrieb:


> Am 24.09. ein Schaltauge !! für das 2017er Jeffsy bestellt (angeblich auf Lager) und per Paypal bezahlt. Letzte Woche telefoniert - Angeblich sollte es Ende letzter Woche (16.10.20)  versendet werden. Bestellstatus noch immer auf "In Bearbeitung" (ich hab also noch nix erhalten).


Mal ne mail zur Beruhigung: Die Bestellung kam jetzt (unerwartet) an, da ich keine Versandbestätigung erhalten hatte - knapp 6 Wochen Lieferzeit.

Und Danke an broen der mir schneller als YT ausgeholfen hatte


----------



## 2002tii (17. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Habe gerade eine Mail bekommen dass die neue Kollektion online ist
> Hab schon einen Schreck bekommen und gedacht mein Rad wäre unterwegs


Haha, hatte genau den gleichen Moment (dachte es gäbe ein Update, dass das Izzo Pro jetzt noch nicht geliefert wird, war mir schon klar).


----------



## TvMatterhorn (17. November 2020)

Auch ich leiste Euch nun Gesellschaft im Wartezimmer.

Bestelldatum:
27.09.2020
Bestellung:
IZZO Comp M (schwarz)
Lieferbar ab 25.11.2020
Bezahlung:
via Paypal

Seitdem:

Email mit Bestellbestätigung erhalten, sofort nach Bestellung
2 Tage später: Statusänderung der Bestellung " Neuer Status: bezahlt"
Im Kundenkonto steht im Bestellstatus "Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung"
Auf 2 Anfragen via Email, eine im September, eine vor 2 Wochen gab es keine Antwort

Aktuell ist YT also noch nicht in Verzug, habe also noch Hoffnung dass es gemäß "Lieferbar ab" Datum noch Ende November kommt.
Nicht-Beantwortung der Email hinterlässt natürlich einen miesen Eindruck, nachdem man 3000€ überwiesen hat.


----------



## jeto (17. November 2020)

So mein Izzo XXL ist heute gekommen.

Bestellt am 28.10. und es ist als sofort verfügbar gemeldet gewesen und ich habe sofort bezahlt.
Sendungsnummer gabs am 11.11 und am 12.11 wurde es an DHL übergeben, dort lag es etwas im Absenderverteilzentrum rum und wurde gestern Abend ins Auslieferungspaketzentrum transportiert und ist heute Mittag bei mir angekommen.

Somit fast genau 3 Wochen Lieferzeit.

Richtige Probefahrt steht noch aus, geil siehts aber allemal aus


----------



## abutri (18. November 2020)

Letzt Woche Dienstag bestellt gestern kam das toolpacket an. Heute sagte der dhl Typ mit kleinem päckchen ich habe ihr Grosses Paket im Zentrum ein Fahrrad müsst es sein. Er bringt es morgen.


----------



## abutri (18. November 2020)

Kundenkonto kann man ignorieren


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (18. November 2020)

abutri schrieb:


> Kundenkonto kann man ignorieren
> [/





abutri schrieb:


> Kundenkonto kann man ignorieren


hattest du wenigstens eine sendungsnummer per Mail bekommen?


----------



## mtbmarcus (18. November 2020)

abutri schrieb:


> Letzt Woche Dienstag bestellt gestern kam das toolpacket an. Heute sagte der dhl Typ mit kleinem päckchen ich habe ihr Grosses Paket im Zentrum ein Fahrrad müsst es sein. Er bringt es morgen.



Ja ja, mach Dich nur unbeliebt 
Hoffe Du bekommst es morgen

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Wolle486 (18. November 2020)

Ich ich warte jetzt dann seit 7Wochen auf ein "sofort verfügbares" Izzo.
Da fällt mir nix mehr ein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (18. November 2020)

Geht schon los Izzo Pro Race in S ist mittlerweile ausverkauft. Ok, ist nicht meine Größe. Aber schauen wir mal wie es weiter geht.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## mtbmarcus (18. November 2020)

Wolle486 schrieb:


> Ich ich warte jetzt dann seit 7Wochen auf ein "sofort verfügbares" Izzo.
> Da fällt mir nix mehr ein!



Welche Größe hattest Du noch mal bestellt?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Wolle486 (18. November 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Welche Größe hattest Du noch mal bestellt?
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


In Größe M


----------



## h0bbes (19. November 2020)

Heute Nacht die Zahlungsbestätigung bekommen...komisch, die hab ich im Juli schonmal gekriegt


----------



## Basti-83 (19. November 2020)

Ich habe einen Sendungslink!!!!!!


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (19. November 2020)

Ich auch 
Gerade bekomme


----------



## Wolle486 (19. November 2020)

😖 und ich hab immer noch nix!
Mir platzt jetzt dann echt der Arsch!
Ständig neue leere Versprechungen und Ausreden von YT. Sollte ja angeblich an Gutschein für den ganzen Mist bekommen...
Ratet Mal... Darauf warte ich natürlich noch genau so wie auf mein Bike!


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (19. November 2020)

Meine Sendungsnummern waren im Spam


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (19. November 2020)

Und die haben noch nichts zu bedeuten 
Lediglich dass die Aufkleber für die Versendung gedruckt sind 
Mehr nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seebsen (19. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Und die haben noch nichts zu bedeuten
> Lediglich dass die Aufkleber für die Versendung gedruckt sind
> Mehr nicht


Sie bedeuten aber auch, dass die Zahlung einging und bestätigt wurde.


----------



## mtbmarcus (19. November 2020)

Genaugenommen kann man aber anscheinend auch nach Hause kommen und der Karton steht unangekündigt in der Garage.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Wolle486 (19. November 2020)

Ohne Ankündigung fände ich jetzt verdammt uncool!
Pakete werden bei uns generell in der Tenne abgestellt.
Diese ist allerdings von der Straße aus leicht zugänglich und gut einsehbar!
Hab jetzt keine Lust das mit die Kiste auch noch geklaut wird wenn ich in der Arbeit bin....


----------



## Basti-83 (19. November 2020)

Also ich kann da auch gerne meine Erfahrungen teilen.
Ich habe 2 bikes bestellt, das erste wurde geliefert als ich im Urlaub war und stand dann einfach vor der Haustüre...
Wobei da kann YT ja nix zu, das sind die absolut fähigen DHL Typen


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (19. November 2020)

t1mber schrieb:


> Sie bedeuten aber auch, dass die Zahlung einging und bestätigt wurde.


Aber die Zahlung wurde am selben Tag damals bestätigt (gestern waren es zwei Wochen )
Konnte nur nicht zur Bestellung zugeordnet werden


----------



## Krallos (19. November 2020)

Ich warte immer noch 
 Heute Nacht kam eine Bestätigung (in Englisch) über einen Zahlungseingang .. den ich wiederum nicht zuordnen kann. Voll Schräg der Laden.
Krallos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolle486 (19. November 2020)

Basti-83 schrieb:


> Also ich kann da auch gerne meine Erfahrungen teilen.
> Ich habe 2 bikes bestellt, das erste wurde geliefert als ich im Urlaub war und stand dann einfach vor der Haustüre...
> Wobei da kann YT ja nix zu, das sind die absolut fähigen DHL Typen


Na dann hoffe ich Mal das mein Bike heute Abend vor der Türe steht...😂


----------



## Marmtb87 (19. November 2020)

Ist hier jemand der schon ein Decoy shred geliefert bekommen hat?


----------



## Basti-83 (19. November 2020)

Also ich habe folgendes herausgefunden:

egal wie oft ich den sendungslink anklicke, es geht nicht schneller!


----------



## Wolle486 (19. November 2020)

Basti-83 schrieb:


> Also ich habe folgendes herausgefunden:
> 
> egal wie oft ich den sendungslink anklicke, es geht nicht schneller!


Na zumindest hast Du schon Mal einen Sendungslink....


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (19. November 2020)

Basti-83 schrieb:


> Also ich habe folgendes herausgefunden:
> 
> egal wie oft ich den sendungslink anklicke, es geht nicht schneller!


Des ist mir auch aufgefallen


----------



## Basti-83 (19. November 2020)

Naja “immerhin schon” stimmt nur bedingt denn eigentlich sollte ich das Rad am 30.09. Bekommen


----------



## comp400 (20. November 2020)

Krallos schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch
> Heute Nacht kam eine Bestätigung (in Englisch) über einen Zahlungseingang .. den ich wiederum nicht zuordnen kann. Voll Schräg der Laden.
> Krallos


Die englische Zahlungsbestätigung kam auch bei mir an. 
Vlt. bringt das ja irgendwas ins rollen. Aber da mach ich mir bestimmt wieder was vor und von am Ende nur enttäuscht.


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (20. November 2020)

Ich habe heute Nacht um vier eine ausgangsrechnung bekommen und die Benachrichtigung dass mein bike ready ist


----------



## Wolle486 (20. November 2020)

Gerade hat sich der Kundenservice Mal wieder zurück gemeldet.
Blabla, Corona, Blabla, Systemumstellung,blablabla....
Ich kann die Scheiße echt nicht mehr hören.
"Sofort verfügbar"??????
7 Wochen später heißt es dann Mal wieder nächste oder übernächste Woche wird Dein Bike an DHL übergeben....
Wer es glaubt....
Immerhin hab ich einen Gutschein mit einem Wert von umgerechnet unter 1% des Kaufwertes erhalten🤣
Bin Mal gespannt wie die Reise weiter geht...


----------



## mtbmarcus (20. November 2020)

Ich habe gestern vier Entschudigungsmails bekommen. Wahrscheinlich eine für jede E-Mail die ich denen geschrieben habe und keine Antwort bekommen habe.
Ansonsten hat sich leider noch nichts getan😥

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nixxon93 (20. November 2020)

Hab endlich eine Trackinummer von dhl allerdings steht da seit 2 Tagen nur : Status offen 

wie war das bei euch ?


----------



## Basti-83 (20. November 2020)

Bei mir das gleiche....
Hatte mich drauf gefreut am WE ne Runde drehen zu können


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (20. November 2020)

Bei mir kam die gestern 
Auch bis jetzt Status offen


----------



## Nixxon93 (20. November 2020)

Vielleicht liegt es ja auch an dhl aber ehrlich gesagt glaube ich das nicht :/


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (20. November 2020)

Ich sage es liegt an Angelo Mertte


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (20. November 2020)

Spaß


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (20. November 2020)

Man wird sehen 
Hauptsache die liefern


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (20. November 2020)

Was bedeutet 
Your YT case has been closed 
Mein Fall ist geschlossen wenn man es übersetzt!!! 
bin ich jetzt frei gesprochen? 
muss ich doch nicht ins Gefängnis


----------



## Nixxon93 (20. November 2020)

Ne das ist wenn du denen ne email schickst oder angerufen hast dann machen die nen Ticket auf , und das wurde geschlossen.
Meine 3 wurden auf einmal geschlossen als das Fahrrad in den Versand ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuseppe180379 (20. November 2020)

Warum einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (21. November 2020)

Meine Lieferung wird vorbereitet Duden Weitertransport


----------



## Nixxon93 (21. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Meine Lieferung wird vorbereitet Duden Weitertransport


Meine auch 🤣 die sollen sich beeilen 🤣


----------



## Rockside (21. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Spaß


Du musst nicht jedesmal kurz hintereinander auf Antworten drücken. Es geht auch, wenn du einen Beitrag editierst.


----------



## Basti-83 (23. November 2020)

Geht es bei einem von euch weiter?
Bei mir steht DHL unverändert seit Freitag Abend!


----------



## Nixxon93 (23. November 2020)

Basti-83 schrieb:


> Geht es bei einem von euch weiter?
> Bei mir steht DHL unverändert seit Freitag Abend!


Nein genau das gleiche ...

das liegt wohl daran das dhl sperrgut noch händisch verarbeitet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuseppe180379 (23. November 2020)

Basti-83 schrieb:


> Geht es bei einem von euch weiter?
> Bei mir steht DHL unverändert seit Freitag Abend!


Auch bei unveränderter 
Freitag 22.20


----------



## dek (23. November 2020)

Ich würde stornieren und aufs 21er warten...


----------



## V76 (23. November 2020)

gg


----------



## mtbmarcus (23. November 2020)

DEK schrieb:


> Ich würde stornieren und aufs 21er warten...


Weißt Du mehr? Gibt’s da Änderungen? Wenn sie dem allgemeinen Trend folgen, würde es bei schlechterer Ausstattung teurer werden😏

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Rockside (23. November 2020)

Sind das nicht jetzt schon die 21er?

Mal ne andere Frage an die, die schon ein Bike erhalten haben .... kommt das Rad fertigmontiert, sodaß man nur den Vorbau gerade und die Pedale schrauben muss?


----------



## standard2k (23. November 2020)

Ich habs mittlerweile aufgegeben nachzufragen. Ist zwar "nur" die Thirstmaster, aber spricht für den nicht vorhandenen Kundensupport. Mir wurde ja schon vor Wochen zum x-ten Mal versprochen, das die Flasche rausgeht. Die ebenfalls versprochene Rückerstattung würde dann zeitgleich erfolgen. Vor über 3 Wochen hab ich dann die letzte Nachricht bekommen, das die Rückerstattung erfolgt ist ( was sie auch tatsächlich ist!) und die Flasche (wieder mal) in den nächsten Tagen versendet wird. Gab wieder mal ein "Problem" mit der Auftragsübermittlung ins neue System. Ist jetzt auch wieder über 3 Wochen her ohne weitere Info bzw. Lieferung. Die Flasche wurde mit "lieferbar" vor 12 Wochen bestellt. Die Entschuldigungsmail vor ein paar Tagen habe ich auch erhalten. Schade für YT, die es zwar schaffen, fast jeden Tag neues Zeug in den Sozialen Medien zu posten, aber ihr eigentliches Geschäft zum Geld verdienen denen irgendwie sch...egal ist. Frage mich, ob die eigentlich nicht die Kommentare unter ihren beiträgen lesen. Die sind meistens ja auch nicht gerade positiv, selbst in den USA.


----------



## broen (23. November 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Sind das nicht jetzt schon die 21er?


Nope.


Dirty Track schrieb:


> Mal ne andere Frage an die, die schon ein Bike erhalten haben .... kommt das Rad fertigmontiert, sodaß man nur den Vorbau gerade und die Pedale schrauben muss?


Lenker und Räder rein, Schaltung einhängen, Dämpfer einstellen, Pedale ran. Am besten nochmal Drehmoment bei den vormontierten Teilen checken und evtl. fetten. Die Aufbauanleitung findest du auch als pdf auf der Produktseite.


----------



## comp400 (24. November 2020)

Ich habe in einer anderen Gruppe gerade folgendes gelesen:

Capra Shred L am 10.9.20 bestellt. Liefertermin sollte der 28.10.20 sein. Geliefert am 19.11.20.

Da brennen mir die Sicherungen durch. Ich habe früher bestellt und mir kann man nicht mal einen ungefähren Termin für exakt das gleiche Bike nennen. 

Ich werde da heute noch mal anrufen und durchs Telefon brüllen. Bringt zwar keinem was, aber irgendwen muss es treffen. Und YT hat es sich mittlerweile verdient.


----------



## broen (24. November 2020)

Mir hat gestern einer gesagt sie checken jede Bestellung nochmal per Hand. Hat wohl jemand beim Lastenheft für den Import ins neue System geschlampt. 
Wenn man die englische Zahlungsbestätigung aus dem neuen System bekommt, so scheint es, ist das Bike zur Kommission freigegeben. Und da sind sie im Moment 2 Wochen im Verzug. 😔


----------



## Wolle486 (24. November 2020)

Mein Bike ist angeblich seit 2,5 Wochen zur Kommission freigegeben.
Seit dem ist allerdings nix mehr passiert...
Bin Mal gespannt wann es endlich los geschickt wird.
Angeblich diese aber spätestens nächste Woche...
Das hatten Sie mir aber vor zwei Wochen auch schon erzählt 🤣
Hoffe das es bald kommt und der Schnee noch etwas auf sich warten lässt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## comp400 (24. November 2020)

broen schrieb:


> Mir hat gestern einer gesagt sie checken jede Bestellung nochmal per Hand. Hat wohl jemand beim Lastenheft für den Import ins neue System geschlampt.
> Wenn man die englische Zahlungsbestätigung aus dem neuen System bekommt, so scheint es, ist das Bike zur Kommission freigegeben. Und da sind sie im Moment 2 Wochen im Verzug. 😔


Mach mir hier doch keine Hoffnung. Denn die englische Bestätigung hab ich am 20.11. erhalten. 
Würde Schnee liegen, würde ich das alles nicht so eng sehen. Aber das Wetter ist einfach Weltklasse und auch die heimischen Strecken noch super in Schuss.


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (24. November 2020)

Bei meiner sendungsnummer steht 
Voraussichtliche Zustellung heute


----------



## Wolle486 (24. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Bei meiner sendungsnummer steht
> Voraussichtliche Zustellung heute


Na dann drücke ich Dir Mal die Daumen und übe mich weiter hin in Geduld!


----------



## V76 (24. November 2020)

Hier mal kurz meine Wartezimmerstory:

Bestellt am 25.09.2020 (Izzo)
Lieferbar ab 30.09.2020 (klingt ja erstmal super)

25.09 Bestellbestätigung per Mail erhalten (soweit so gut)

28.09 Mail: Statusänderung der Bestellung: "bezahlt" (sehr schön mein Geld haben sie schon mal und wissen auch davon, scheinbar)

13.10 mal angerufen -> Gerade Inventur, Bike geht aber nächste Woche raus... (OK, kann man Mitte Oktober ja mal machen)

3 Wochen später (weiß leider nicht mehr genau wann) noch mal angerufen -> Systemumstellung, Bike ist aber fertig zusammengebaut und geht die Woche noch raus... (mmmh, vielleicht kommt das alte System ja nicht mit den vielen Bestellungen zurecht und jetzt wird alles besser)

19.11 zwei mal 1 1/2 Stunden Warteschleifenmusik angehört (Homeoffice sei dank), leider ohne durchzukommen (da wäre so eine Ansage wie zB "derzeit leider sehr viele Anrufer, es kann auch einige Stunden dauern" hilfreich)

21.09 Mail: Incoming Payments (ah ja, interessant. und sogar auf englisch -> und wie ich gerade lese ist das doch ein gutes Zeichen)

Ganz ehrlich, ich finde es derzeit nicht wirklich tragisch wenn man auf ein Fahrrad lange warten muss. Nur kann man das doch einfach ordentlich kommunizieren!


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (24. November 2020)

V76 schrieb:


> Hier mal kurz meine Wartezimmerstory:
> 
> Bestellt am 25.09.2020 (Izzo)
> Lieferbar ab 30.09.2020 (klingt ja erstmal super)
> ...


Da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht !


----------



## Basti-83 (24. November 2020)

Noch etwas mehr als 30 zustellstops dann bin ich dran!
Doof nur dass ich im Büro sitze....


----------



## 2002tii (24. November 2020)

Ich glaube noch nicht dran, dass die "incoming payments" Mail ein positives Zeichen ist. Ich hatte 1 oder 2 Tage vor der Mail bezahlt und mich über die Mail gefreut - bis ich gelesen habe, dass extrem viele diese Mail bekommen haben.
Wenn nun gemunkelt wird, dass das Rad kommisioniert wurde wenn man so eine Mail bekommen hat, frage ich mich, ob das sein kann bei mir... wo das Rad doch erst ab dem 2.12. lieferbar wäre?!

Da ich aber eh gesagt habe, dass das Rad irgendwann im Winter kommen sollte, um es für die neue Saison zu haben, kann uvh aktuell noch mit Verzögerungen leben. Mal sehen wann es mir auch anfängt auf den Keks zu gehen...


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (24. November 2020)

Basti-83 schrieb:


> Noch etwas mehr als 30 zustellstops dann bin ich dran!
> Doof nur dass ich im Büro sitze....


Bei mir sind es noch 10 Stopps 
Aber es sind zwei Pakete 📦


----------



## foxlady (24. November 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich setz mich dann auch mal zu euch ins Wartezimmer... Mal gespannt ob es bei mir auch so chaotisch wird, bei all dem was man derzeit über yt so liest. 
Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen, wie man bei yt per Vorkasse bezahlt. Ich hab die automatische Bestell-Bestätigungs-Email bekommen.  Aber da steht nix davon wohin ich jetzt das Geld überweisen soll. Unten im Footer stehen 3 oder 4 verschiedene Bank-IBANs ... will da jetzt nicht irgendwohin überweisen und dann können die das nicht zuordnen.... Bei dem Chaos was die da derzeit haben ist mir das zu heikel... 
LG in die Runde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (24. November 2020)

Ich glaube wir sind uns hier alle einig, daß die bei YT nicht auf der faulen Haut liegen. Außerdem hat bestimmt ein Großteil von uns ebenfalls mit Problemen durch Corona zu kämpfen. 
Aber die Kommunikation MUß einfach ehrlich sein und z.B. ein zugesicherter Liefertermin muß +/- ein paar Tage stimmen. Wenn dieser dann aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht einzuhalten ist muß YT sich einfach melden.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Rockside (24. November 2020)

comp400 schrieb:


> Ich habe in einer anderen Gruppe gerade folgendes gelesen:
> 
> Capra Shred L am 10.9.20 bestellt. Liefertermin sollte der 28.10.20 sein. Geliefert am 19.11.20.
> 
> ...


Ich glaube nicht, daß es irgendein Teil einer Lösung sein kann, wenn du aufgeregt in irgendein Telefon 'brüllst'. 
Warum es da zu Problemen und Rückstau kam, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt.

Ausserdem habe ich mir bei Versendern ein Bestehen auf unverrückbare Liefertermine abgewöhnt.


----------



## Rockside (24. November 2020)

Ich habe mir auch ein Izzo Pro Race M bestellt, und werde dann mal schauen, wann es geliefert wird.
Da man heute überall warten muss, ist das nur eine der üblichen Warteschleifen bei Bestellungen. 

Das gute ist, daß zur Zeit nicht gerade Fahr-Saison ist.


----------



## 2002tii (24. November 2020)

foxlady schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich setz mich dann auch mal zu euch ins Wartezimmer... Mal gespannt ob es bei mir auch so chaotisch wird, bei all dem was man derzeit über yt so liest.
> Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen, wie man bei yt per Vorkasse bezahlt. Ich hab die automatische Bestell-Bestätigungs-Email bekommen.  Aber da steht nix davon wohin ich jetzt das Geld überweisen soll. Unten im Footer stehen 3 oder 4 verschiedene Bank-IBANs ... will da jetzt nicht irgendwohin überweisen und dann können die das nicht zuordnen.... Bei dem Chaos was die da derzeit haben ist mir das zu heikel...
> LG in die Runde


Vor dem gleichen Problem stehen / standen viele Leute. Gab hier die Info, dass YT die Email angepasst hat und mit der Bestellbestätigung auch direkt die Auftragsbestätigung versendet wird. Für sie Leute die im Übergang des Prozesses bestellt haben gibt es aber keine Auftragsbestätigung.
Habe mich daher in die Warteschleife gehangen (etwa 1 Stunde) und dort dann erfahren, dass man bitte sein Geld ohne Rechnung und ohne Auftragsbestätigung mit Bestellnummer und Namen im Verwendungszweck auf eins der Konto überweist.


----------



## Rockside (24. November 2020)

foxlady schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich setz mich dann auch mal zu euch ins Wartezimmer... Mal gespannt ob es bei mir auch so chaotisch wird, bei all dem was man derzeit über yt so liest.
> Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen, wie man bei yt per Vorkasse bezahlt. Ich hab die automatische Bestell-Bestätigungs-Email bekommen.  Aber da steht nix davon wohin ich jetzt das Geld überweisen soll. Unten im Footer stehen 3 oder 4 verschiedene Bank-IBANs ... will da jetzt nicht irgendwohin überweisen und dann können die das nicht zuordnen.... Bei dem Chaos was die da derzeit haben ist mir das zu heikel...
> LG in die Runde


Das beste und sicherste wäre wohl, wenn du generell Online-Bestellungen über Paypal bezahlen würdest, oder?


----------



## Nixxon93 (24. November 2020)

Soo mein Capra shred 29“ was ich im September bestellt habe ist nun endlich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxlady (24. November 2020)

2002tii schrieb:


> Habe mich daher in die Warteschleife gehangen (etwa 1 Stunde) und dort dann erfahren, dass man bitte sein Geld ohne Rechnung und ohne Auftragsbestätigung mit Bestellnummer und Namen im Verwendungszweck auf eins der Konto überweist.



Ah perfekt. Danke für die Info 👍


----------



## foxlady (24. November 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Das beste und sicherste wäre wohl, wenn du generell Online-Bestellungen über Paypal bezahlen würdest, oder?


Da muss ich dir absolut Recht geben, aber die Kohle war nicht auf dem zu paypal gehörenden Konto und es musste schnell gehen da es das letzte Bike war 😆


----------



## h0bbes (24. November 2020)

Nixxon93 schrieb:


> Soo mein Capra shred 29“ was ich im September bestellt habe ist nun endlich da


Ja moin. Meine Bestellung im Juli ist damit wohl endgültig in der Versenkung verschwunden. Dabei sollten die S als erstes hergestellt werden...Langsam werd ich sauer.

Edit: Achja Glückwunsch übrigens


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (24. November 2020)

Gerade eingetroffen


----------



## seebsen (24. November 2020)

foxlady schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich setz mich dann auch mal zu euch ins Wartezimmer... Mal gespannt ob es bei mir auch so chaotisch wird, bei all dem was man derzeit über yt so liest.
> Kann mir zufällig jemand sagen, wie man bei yt per Vorkasse bezahlt. Ich hab die automatische Bestell-Bestätigungs-Email bekommen.  Aber da steht nix davon wohin ich jetzt das Geld überweisen soll. Unten im Footer stehen 3 oder 4 verschiedene Bank-IBANs ... will da jetzt nicht irgendwohin überweisen und dann können die das nicht zuordnen.... Bei dem Chaos was die da derzeit haben ist mir das zu heikel...
> LG in die Runde



Einfach auf eine der vier Konten per IBAN überweisen, gib deine Bestellnummer und deinen vollen Namen beim Verwendungszweck an, dann sollte da eigentlich nix schief gehen. 
Andere Möglichkeit haste eigentlich sowieso nicht. Hab damals mit PayPal gezahlt.

Grüße

EDIT: Gerade bemerkt, dass die Frage schon etwas weiter oben beantwortet wurde, my bad.


----------



## comp400 (24. November 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, daß es irgendein Teil einer Lösung sein kann, wenn du aufgeregt in irgendein Telefon 'brüllst'.
> Warum es da zu Problemen und Rückstau kam, ist ja hinlänglich bekannt.
> 
> Ausserdem habe ich mir bei Versendern ein Bestehen auf unverrückbare Liefertermine abgewöhnt.



Hast ja auch Recht. Ich schrieb ja auch, dass es nix bringt. 

Ich hab mich sowieso dagegen entschieden und eine Mail geschrieben. Hatte zwar wenig Hoffnung, aber nach 1h war sofort eine Antwort da. 
Mir wurde versichert, dass mein Bike spätestens Anfang nächster Woche auf Reisen geht. Zusätzlich gibt's noch einen 40€ Gutschein. 

Sollte das alles so passieren, bin ich mit der heutigen YT Kundenbetreuung sehr zufrieden.


----------



## standard2k (24. November 2020)

comp400 schrieb:


> Hast ja auch Recht. Ich schrieb ja auch, dass es nix bringt.
> 
> Ich hab mich sowieso dagegen entschieden und eine Mail geschrieben. Hatte zwar wenig Hoffnung, aber nach 1h war sofort eine Antwort da.
> Mir wurde versichert, dass mein Bike spätestens Anfang nächster Woche auf Reisen geht. Zusätzlich gibt's noch einen 40€ Gutschein.
> ...


Wenn ich für jedesmal, wo mir versprochen wurde, das meine Flasche in den nächsten Tagen versendet wird, auch nen 40€ Gutschein bekommen hätte, könnt ich mir jetzt n neues Rad per Gutschein holen.


----------



## Wolle486 (25. November 2020)

Ich bin mittlerweile ganz kurz davor zu stornieren und mir ein Liteville 301 Trail zu holen!
Lieferzeit des Bikes an sich ist ja eine Sache,
aber wie schaut's aus wenn ich Mal ein Ersatzteil benötigen sollte...
Darauf dann auch mehrere Monate warten....?


----------



## nahazz (25. November 2020)

statt zu jammern einfach stornieren. nur so wird es für YT vielleicht deutlicher.... gibt doch viele alternativen.


----------



## Wolle486 (25. November 2020)

nahazz schrieb:


> statt zu jammern einfach stornieren. nur so wird es für YT vielleicht deutlicher.... gibt doch viele alternativen.


Richtig!
Hab gerade die Stornierung per Mail raus geschickt!
Bin gespannt wann ich mein Geld wieder bekomme....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (25. November 2020)

Wolle486 schrieb:


> Ich bin mittlerweile ganz kurz davor zu stornieren und mir ein Liteville 301 Trail zu holen!


Sind die nicht ausverkauft?


----------



## Wolle486 (25. November 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Sind die nicht ausverkauft?


Hab an Spätzi der in die Richtung Beziehungen hat....


----------



## talisman (25. November 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Sind die nicht ausverkauft?


Nö, sofort lieferbar:








						Fully Mountainbikes online kaufen | bike-components
					

Fully Mountainbikes Carbon & Alu - für Damen & Herren online kaufen bei bike-components ✓ Schneller Versand ✓ Riesige Auswahl ✓ Bester Service




					www.bike-components.de


----------



## h0bbes (25. November 2020)

So heute mein letztes Gespräch mit YT gehabt. Immerhin ging jemand nach 5 min ans Telefon. Fahrrad ist angeblich in Kommisionierung (war es schon vor ner Woche) und muss nur verpackt werden. Wer zur Hölle braucht ne WOche um ein Rad in nen Karton zu stopfen. Hab gesagt ich warte bis Freitag. Wenn sich dann nichts an meinem Status verändert werde ich auch stornieren und mir das Propain Spindrifter holen.
Saftladen. War meine erste und letzte Bestellung da.


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. November 2020)

talisman schrieb:


> Nö, sofort lieferbar:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da gefällt mir aber das Izzo besser🤔

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (25. November 2020)

h0bbes schrieb:


> So heute mein letztes Gespräch mit YT gehabt. Immerhin ging jemand nach 5 min ans Telefon. Fahrrad ist angeblich in Kommisionierung (war es schon vor ner Woche) und muss nur verpackt werden. Wer zur Hölle braucht ne WOche um ein Rad in nen Karton zu stopfen. Hab gesagt ich warte bis Freitag. Wenn sich dann nichts an meinem Status verändert werde ich auch stornieren und mir das Propain Spindrifter holen.
> Saftladen. War meine erste und letzte Bestellung da.


Am Status ändert sich nichts 
Mein Fahrrad steht schon bei mir und im Status steht „ die Bestellung wurde noch nicht bearbeitet „


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. November 2020)

So, gerade eine Mail bekommen dass mein Izzo zur Kommissionierung freigegeben ist.
Was auch immer das letztendlich bedeutet.
Gruß
Marcus


----------



## h0bbes (25. November 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> So, gerade eine Mail bekommen dass mein Izzo zur Kommissionierung freigegeben ist.
> Was auch immer das letztendlich bedeutet.
> Gruß
> Marcus


Leider nichts. Ist wie gesagt auch schon seit ner Woche so bei mir. Bei einigen hier wohl schon länger. Wünsch dir trotzdem viel Glück


----------



## Wolle486 (25. November 2020)

Da Platzt mir doch der Arsch!
Die bekommen es nicht Mal hin daß man seine Bestellung am Telefon stornieren kann!
Soll ne e Mail schreiben....
Hab ich dich schon aber bis dato keine Antwort erhalten....
Auf die Frage wann ich mein Geld wieder bekomme hat es nur geheißen das dauert schon mehrere Wochen.....
Saftladen!
Vielleicht kann ich mir die Kohle über PayPal wieder holen...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Giuseppe180379 (25. November 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> So, gerade eine Mail bekommen dass mein Izzo zur Kommissionierung freigegeben ist.
> Was auch immer das letztendlich bedeutet.
> Gruß
> Marcus


10 Tage schätze ich mal


----------



## Wolle486 (25. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> 10 Tage schätze ich mal


Bei mir waren es bereits über drei Wochen....


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> 10 Tage schätze ich mal



Das wär für mich ok. Bei uns ist es im Wald sowieso aktuell sehr naß und voll mit Laub.
So Ende kommender Woche wäre top!

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Deleted 561252 (25. November 2020)

Auch wenn ich mich unbeliebt mache, 08.10 bestellt, ab 21.10 lierbar, am 2810. War es bei mir und hat jetzt 300km runter.


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (25. November 2020)

ZeroBiker82 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich unbeliebt mache, 08.10 bestellt, ab 21.10 lierbar, am 2810. War es bei mir und hat jetzt 300km runter.


Bei mir genau das selbe 
Am 4. November bestellt und gestern bekommen 
Kann nichts negatives sagen 
Aber ich habe schon viel über die Fahrrad Industrie dieses Jahr gehört 
Alles ausverkauft und mehr Arbeit angenommen und wenn man dann noch aus dem Ausland beliefert wird kann es schon mal sein das es drunter und drüber geht 
Ich habe auch ein eigenes Geschäft und weis wie des ist 
Es regen sich alle auf wenn nicht so klappt 
Aber wenn alles normal läuft sagen auch die wenigsten 
Ach wie toll 
Naja 
Dieses Jahr ist alles ein bisschen anders und die Zündschnur bei den meisten sehr kurz


----------



## Basti-83 (25. November 2020)

Naja der ein oder andere hat wohl jahresunabhängig ne kurze Zündschnur 
😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## broen (25. November 2020)

ZeroBiker82 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich unbeliebt mache, 08.10 bestellt, ab 21.10 lierbar, am 2810. War es bei mir und hat jetzt 300km runter.


Sehr gut, ist doch schön wenn's auch positive Berichte gibt. Im Forum sammeln sich natürlich eher die grantigen Opfer, die gerade nicht durch den Wald heizen können.


----------



## TvMatterhorn (25. November 2020)

Die meisten stören sich ja auch eher an der fehlenden Kommunikation oder sogar Fehlinformationen ("nächste Woche ist das Bike da"), und wünschen einfach vernünftig und zeitnah informiert zu werden.

Mit Bike Components hatte ich dieses Jahr auch Probleme - haben meine Bestellungen an verschiedene Adressen einfach zusammengefasst. Email und Hotline war die gleiche Katastrophe wie hier zu lesen... mit dem Ergebnis dass trotz meiner Intervention falsch verschickt wurde.


----------



## mtbmarcus (25. November 2020)

ZeroBiker82 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich unbeliebt mache, 08.10 bestellt, ab 21.10 lierbar, am 2810. War es bei mir und hat jetzt 300km runter.


Was hast Du bestellt?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Deleted 561252 (26. November 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Was hast Du bestellt?
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


Decoy elite


----------



## mtbmarcus (26. November 2020)

Soll ich‘s sagen🤔🙈
Ich habe gerade den Sendungslink bekommen🤪

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## h0bbes (26. November 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Soll ich‘s sagen🤔🙈
> Ich habe gerade den Sendungslink bekommen🤪
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


Dito  Nach den Drohungen am Telefon scheints zu funktionieren


----------



## seebsen (26. November 2020)

Komme aus Forchheim und spreche öfters mit den Leuten aus deren Showroom vor Ort, glaub im nächsten Jahr wird sich sehr, sehr viel verbessern... die sind zu schnell gewachsen (von 50 auf 90 Mio. € Umsatz in diesem Jahr). Finde es sowieso unglaublich, dass so ein Unternehmen hier aus dem heimischen Ort kommt. 
Denke mal der neue CEO wird ordentlich umkrempeln, er sollte als Amazon-Manager wissen, wie wichtig guter Service (dazu zählt auch Kommunikation mit dem Kunden) und schnelle Lieferzeiten heutzutage sind. Dazu wohl noch SAP eingeführt und paar andere Programme, aber es kann ja sowieso nur besser werden.  
Aber den Unmut kann ich vollkommen verstehen, wenn man lange auf das Bike wartet und oft vertröstet wird, ich denke mehr Infos haben die Jungs/Mädels im Customer Service halt auch nicht parat zurzeit. Bei mir hat es letztes Jahr nur drei Wochen gedauert und das Bike stand zwei Wochen vor dem eigentlich geplanten Lieferdatum vor der Tür, aber das war auch weit vor der Corona-Schei*e.
Sorry für Offtopic!
Und ich hoffe bei euch allen kommt das Bike so schnell wie möglich an, Wetter ist zurzeit ja super zum Radeln.


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (27. November 2020)

Entschuldigt die Frage 
Aber kann mir jemand sagen was des sein soll ? 
war bei meinem gelieferten Decoy dabei in der Box wo der ganze Kleinkram drin ist wie Pedale und Lichter


----------



## ArmlingAndi (27. November 2020)

Edit: unnötige Antwort


----------



## seebsen (27. November 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Entschuldigt die Frage
> Aber kann mir jemand sagen was des sein soll ?
> war bei meinem gelieferten Decoy dabei in der Box wo der ganze Kleinkram drin ist wie Pedale und Lichter



Schaut aus wie ein Schaltauge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (27. November 2020)

Wow, jetzt geht´s scheinbar flott. Ist schon auf dem Weg ins Zielgebiet!
Bedeutet oft daß es am nächsten Tag schon bei mir ist. Wäre zwar super. Aber wenn´s Montag oder Dienstag wird bin ich auch zufrieden 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Tou_88 (28. November 2020)

Wie lange kann ich für ein Tues erwarten wenn ich die nächsten 1-2 Tage bestelle... bekomme ich das da überhaupt noch dieses Jahr?


----------



## Tou_88 (28. November 2020)

Wie lange kann ich für ein Tues erwarten wenn ich die nächsten 1-2 Tage bestelle... bekomme ich das da überhaupt noch dieses Jahr?


----------



## broen (28. November 2020)

Ich darf mich endlich aus dem Wartezimmer verabschieden. Lieferdatum 30.9. - waren also ziemlich genau 2 Monate Verzug. Dafür hatte ich viel Gelegenheiten in letzter Zeit verschiedenste Leihbikes auszuprobieren. Das nächste wird wohl ein Propain. Macht es gut ihr lieben und viel Glück.

Wer will kann den Ablauf meiner Bestellung hier nachlesen, hoffentlich sieht das auch wer von YTs Customer Service:


Spoiler: Izzos Odyssee presented by YT Industries



10.8.    YT Izzo Comp bestellt und bezahlt mit Lieferdatum 30.9.
22.9.    Mail von YT: Bike wird erst in KW 43 versandt
30.9.    Lieferdatum laut Bestellung
21.10.    Mail von mir: es ist KW 43, Update?
22.10.    Mail von YT: Verzögerungen, kein neues Datum
26.10.    Anruf, 40min Warteschleife: Bike ist produziert, Versand innerhalb einer Woche
3.11.    Mail von mir: Update?
9.11.    Mail von YT: zur Zeit 6 Wochen Wartezeit, ich kann ja stornieren
9.11.    Anruf, 80min Warteschleife: wird an zuständige Abteilung weitergeleitet
17.11.    Anruf, 130min Warteschleife: Kommissionierung veranlasst, geht spätestens übermorgen raus + 60€ Gutschein
18.11.    Mail von YT: we received the payment for your order just now - wtf?
20.11.    Mail von YT: deine Bestellung ist ready und bereit für den Versand - mit Rechnung für Kleinzeug
20.11.    Mail von YT: good times sind auf dem Weg zu dir - DHL Tracking Code
21.11.    Paket mit Kleinzeug erhalten
23.11.    Anruf, 75min Warteschleife: Bike bereit für Kommissionierung, sollte innerhalb 2 Wochen rausgehen
24.11.    Mail von YT: good times sind auf dem Weg zu dir - DHL Tracking Code
25.11.    Mail von YT: dein neues Bike ist ready und bereit für den Versand - Rechnung fürs Izzo
26.11.    DHL Status: Vorbereitung für Weitertransport
27.11.    DHL Status: Die Zustellung erfolgt voraussichtlich heute
28.11.    Paket mit Izzo und Thirstmaster



Und hier noch ein Candyshot von der Jungfernfahrt. P.S.: 2 neue Maxxxis Forekaster abzugeben ;-)


----------



## TvMatterhorn (29. November 2020)

broen schrieb:


> ...
> Und hier noch ein Candyshot von der Jungfernfahrt. P.S.: 2 neue Maxxxis Forekaster abzugeben ;-)
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1159329


Schick, farblich passt auch das Braun der Reifen.
Was hast Du unter den Rahmen geklemmt?


----------



## broen (29. November 2020)

Das ist ein Dosenbierhalter, passt genau rein. 😅


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (29. November 2020)

broen schrieb:


> Das ist ein Dosenbierhalter, passt genau rein. 😅


Des Brauch ich auch 
Wo gibts es die ?


----------



## broen (29. November 2020)

Das ist ein Eigenbau vom Team Dosenbier.  Kannst du über deren Social Media Dingens bestellen, z.B. https://www.instagram.com/p/ByF0YAqiHou


----------



## TvMatterhorn (29. November 2020)

Geil. 
Aber die Dose ist nach einer Tour gut durchgeschüttelt oder? 🍾


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Cattivo (30. November 2020)

Hallo,

ich setze mich mal dazu. 

Am Freitag in der letzten Minute hab ich mich durchgerungen und beim Black Friday zugeschlagen. 

27,5 Zoll gr. L 

Jetzt heißt es warten.  Und da bin ich so schlecht drin


----------



## StormBi_King (30. November 2020)

Sag mal haltet Ihr die ganze Preisentwicklung nicht für übertrieben?!? Insbesondere, da die Geometrie des Capras allmählich veraltet sein dürfte!


----------



## El_Cattivo (30. November 2020)

StormBi_King schrieb:


> Sag mal haltet Ihr die ganze Preisentwicklung nicht für übertrieben?!? Insbesondere, da die Geometrie des Capras allmählich veraltet sein dürfte!


Natürlich. Mein Gedabke dazu war:

Lieber nich das bestellen bevor sie nächstes Jahr "schlechtere" Komponenten zum höheren Preis anbieten.

Die Nachfrage ist ja riesig wie wir alle wissen, und nächstes Jahr wird das nicht abreißen bis alles wieder mal halbwegs normal ist und die Leute Hochzeitsreise machen können anstatt Fahrräder zu kaufen.


----------



## 4Stroke (30. November 2020)

StormBi_King schrieb:


> Sag mal haltet Ihr die ganze Preisentwicklung nicht für übertrieben?!? Insbesondere, da die Geometrie des Capras allmählich veraltet sein dürfte!



Was ist denn eine veraltete Geometrie?
Weil es irgendwelche Testberichte so schreiben und der Markt am laufen gehalten werden muss?


----------



## StormBi_King (30. November 2020)

4Stroke schrieb:


> Was ist denn eine veraltete Geometrie?
> Weil es irgendwelche Testberichte so schreiben und der Markt am laufen gehalten werden muss?


Stimmt, das schreiben einige Magazin Fachleute, die sich vll. auch etwas besser damit auskennen, wie ich und du! Ich hab nur ein Tues von YT, und kein Capra.

Zum Preis meine ich, dass für ein Bike mit 4k erstmal 8k zu verdienen sind. Nach Gebrauch gleich 50% AFA. Das sind gleich 6k Verlust xD. Und wer es finanziert, der verbrennt richtig Kohle. Zumal die EKás für Bikes i.d.R. etwa hier weit über 60% liegen dürften xD. 

Und das man zu 100% den Laden vorfinanziert, damit dieser sein Geschäft machen kann, wiederspricht meiner Logik! Vorkasse gegen Sofortlieferung denkbar, aber nicht nach 60-70Tagen.


----------



## h0bbes (30. November 2020)

So meins ist heute gekommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (30. November 2020)

h0bbes schrieb:


> So meins ist heute gekommen



Toll, meins ist seit Freitag auf dem Weg ins Zielgebiet🙄 Jetzt liegt’s wohl an DHL. Wenn sich der Status bis morgen Früh nicht ändert ruf ich die mal an😏

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## mtbmarcus (1. Dezember 2020)

Und wie von Zauberhand hat sich der Status über Nacht auf "Voraussichtliche Zustellung Di, 01.12.2020" geändert. 

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## El_Cattivo (1. Dezember 2020)

Tut sich denn im bestellstatus in deinem Kundenkonto auch etwas oder wie bei anderen einfach nur "in Bearbeitung"?

Dann hoffen wir mal das du das Paket auch annehmen kannst. 

Die Vorfreude ist sicher riesig


----------



## comp400 (1. Dezember 2020)

Ihr habt es gut. 

Ich sollte bis spätestens heute die Trackingnummer bekommen. Aber welch Überraschung.....nichts!


----------



## 2002tii (1. Dezember 2020)

Hat jemand das Izzo Pro (mit dem Status lieferbar ab 2.12.) bestellt und schon eine Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen?


----------



## mtbmarcus (1. Dezember 2020)

Yes, meins ist gekommen Allerdings mußte ich gleich danach zur Arbeit. Hab´s aber zumindest soweit ausgepackt  daß ich es schon mal an den Montageständer hängen konnte.
Überrascht hat mich echt die Box mit Werkzeug und Pumpe. Wenn man sieht wie andere Hersteller abspecken.... Verpackt war es auch sehr gut. 
Mal sehen zu was ich heute abend noch komme. Will noch das ein oder andere umbauen und die Leitungen müßten teileweise auch noch etwas gekürzt werden. Aber kürzen werde ich wohl erst nach der ersten Testfahrt.
Allerdings haben wir jetzt Schnee und so wie es aussieht hält der sich wohl etwas🤨

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## El_Cattivo (1. Dezember 2020)

Viel Spaß und unfallfreie Fahrt 🍀


----------



## leoreichard (1. Dezember 2020)

Hallo,
ich fahre an meinem Capra cf comp von 2016 einen rockshox monarch mit den seltsamen Einbaumaßen 222x66, von der ich online wirklich keinen einzigen dämpfer gefunden habe, der diese einbaulänge und 
hub hat. 
Jetzt wollte ich mir einen neuen Dämpfer kaufen und meine Idee war die einbaumaßen zu ändern, jetzt ist nur meine Frage ob das denn geht?
lg Leo


----------



## seebsen (1. Dezember 2020)

2002tii schrieb:


> Hat jemand das Izzo Pro (mit dem Status lieferbar ab 2.12.) bestellt und schon eine Versandbenachrichtigung bekommen?



Rechne eher mal damit, dass das Bike eine bis eineinhalb Wochen nach dem Lieferbarkeitsdatum in den Versand geht.


----------



## 2002tii (1. Dezember 2020)

t1mber schrieb:


> Rechne eher mal damit, dass das Bike eine bis eineinhalb Wochen nach dem Lieferbarkeitsdatum in den Versand geht.


Aktuell rechne ich eher mit Februar, weil die Verfügbarkeit vom Rad jetzt auf Februar geändert wurde. Mich würden halt konkrete Beispiele interessieren inkl. Bestelldatum ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (1. Dezember 2020)

Hier noch ein Bericht zu den Liefer- und Serviceschwierigkeiten:
https://www.nordbayern.de/region/fo...rungen-bei-yt-industries-in-hausen-1.10643621

Immerhin geben sie zu, dass ihre Kommunikationsleistung schwach war/ist. Nutzt den Wartenden aber auch nix...


----------



## seebsen (1. Dezember 2020)

2002tii schrieb:


> Aktuell rechne ich eher mit Februar, weil die Verfügbarkeit vom Rad jetzt auf Februar geändert wurde. Mich würden halt konkrete Beispiele interessieren inkl. Bestelldatum ;-)


Naja, du warst aber beim Bestellzeitpunkt in der KW vom 02.12., das wird sich nicht ändern. Die können ja auch nur X Bikes montieren und rausschicken, deswegen rutschen Leute, die Zeitpunkt jetzt bestellen, nach hinten. Ist doch logisch, oder nicht?


----------



## El_Cattivo (1. Dezember 2020)

Heute gegen 17Uhr ca. 5min Wartezeit am Telefon, die nette Mitarbeiterin meinte bei bei verfügbaren Bikes ungefähr zwei Wochen bis es zusammengebaut ist und noch eine bevor es in den Versand geht.

Ich werde berichten wie es bei dann wirklich ablief. Zahlung war aber heute noch auf offen, Überweisung dauert wohl länger xD


----------



## 2002tii (1. Dezember 2020)

t1mber schrieb:


> Naja, du warst aber beim Bestellzeitpunkt in der KW vom 02.12., das wird sich nicht ändern. Die können ja auch nur X Bikes montieren und rausschicken, deswegen rutschen Leute, die Zeitpunkt jetzt bestellen, nach hinten. Ist doch logisch, oder nicht?


Ist logisch. Ich mache mir aber lieber keine Hoffnungen und freue mich wenn das Rad dann doch früher da ist


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (1. Dezember 2020)

Ich bin so zufrieden 
Individualisierung beendet


----------



## stoked77 (1. Dezember 2020)

Hallo. 
Am 22.11 hatte ich für meinen Sohn ein Primus 24 bestellt. Das Bike war zu diesem Zeitpunkt laut Homepage an Lager.
Letzte Woche dann ein Mail das mein Geld angekommen ist.
Seither ging nichts mehr.
In meinem YT-Konto steht bei der Bestellung immer noch das die Bestellung noch nicht bearbeitet wurde.
Mittlerweile ist dieses Bike auch nicht mehr am Lager.

Kann ich davon ausgehen das 'Mein' Rad schon vorher reserviert wurde und es jetzt nicht plötzlich nicht mehr an Lager ist?
Wie lange ist bei euch die Bestellung unbearbeitet geblieben bis ihr einen Liefertermin bekommen habt?


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (1. Dezember 2020)

stoked77 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Am 22.11 hatte ich für meinen Sohn ein Primus 24 bestellt. Das Bike war zu diesem Zeitpunkt laut Homepage an Lager.
> Letzte Woche dann ein Mail das mein Geld angekommen ist.
> Seither ging nichts mehr.
> ...


Ich habe mein Rad schon eine Woche und im Status steht immer noch nicht bearbeitet 
Also Status kannst du vergessen 
Du musst in deinen Spams auch immer schauen 
Aber wenn verfügbar ist hast du es normalerweise in drei Wochen


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (1. Dezember 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Ich habe mein Rad schon eine Woche und im Status steht immer noch nicht bearbeitet
> Also Status kannst du vergessen
> Du musst in deinen Spams auch immer schauen
> Aber wenn verfügbar ist hast du es normalerweise in drei Wochen


----------



## Basti-83 (1. Dezember 2020)

stoked77 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Am 22.11 hatte ich für meinen Sohn ein Primus 24 bestellt. Das Bike war zu diesem Zeitpunkt laut Homepage an Lager.
> Letzte Woche dann ein Mail das mein Geld angekommen ist.
> Seither ging nichts mehr.
> ...



mach dir keine Sorgen, ich habe im September das letzte in 26“ bestellt. Wenn es verfügbar war kommt es auch... das ist zumindest meine erfahrung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (2. Dezember 2020)

Werden Thirstmaster und das Bike immer separat verschickt? Habe heute für den Thirstmaster 3000 eine 'Ready für Versand' -Bestätigung bekommen.


----------



## comp400 (2. Dezember 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Werden Thirstmaster und das Bike immer separat verschickt? Habe heute für den Thirstmaster 3000 eine 'Ready für Versand' -Bestätigung bekommen.



Dann ist es auch nur der Thirstmaster. Hab aber nun schon öfter gelesen, dass kurz darauf das Bike folgt. 

Ich habe heute auch endlich eine Tracking nummer bekommen.  
Bestellt hab ich am 28.8. mit lieferbar ab 21.10.


----------



## vo3 (2. Dezember 2020)

oh man Leute ihr macht mir Angst.😱
Am 27.11 bestellt war sofort lieferbar!
Bis heute steht da noch nicht bearbeitet 😢


----------



## El_Cattivo (2. Dezember 2020)

vo3 schrieb:


> oh man Leute ihr macht mir Angst.😱
> Am 27.11 bestellt war sofort lieferbar!
> Bis heute steht da noch nicht bearbeitet 😢


Hab auch am 27.11 bestellt, hatte ein paar Probleme und ein Ticket aufgemacht direkt am Freitag Abend...konnte es klären und hab gestern geschrieben das es sich erledigt hat.

Heute antwortet YT das sie mir alles Gute wünschen und viel Spaß mit deinem neuen bike  "sollte nicht mehr allzu lange dauern" (Aussage YT)

Bestellstatus: Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung


----------



## vo3 (2. Dezember 2020)

Normal das da nie jemand ans Telefon geht?


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (2. Dezember 2020)

vo3 schrieb:


> Normal das da nie jemand ans Telefon geht?


Ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naidrock (2. Dezember 2020)

Hi Zusammen,

am 24.11. Decoy aus dem Outlet bestellt. 
Zahlungsbestätigung bereits erhalten.
Status: Noch nicht Bearbeitet.

Mal abwarten.


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (2. Dezember 2020)

Naidrock schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> am 24.11. Decoy aus dem Outlet bestellt.
> Zahlungsbestätigung bereits erhalten.
> ...


Status ändert sich nicht 
Schaut auch in eure Spams


----------



## El_Cattivo (2. Dezember 2020)

vo3 schrieb:


> Normal das da nie jemand ans Telefon geht?


Nein,

heute 16Uhr irgendwas hab ich ca. 5min gewartet und hatte jemanden an der Strippe (im Netz)

Gestern ca. 15min..wenn überhaupt. 1 gedrückt und gewartet


----------



## TvMatterhorn (3. Dezember 2020)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Auch ich leiste Euch nun Gesellschaft im Wartezimmer.
> 
> Bestelldatum:
> 27.09.2020
> ...


Update:
Soeben ist die Email mit der Trackingnummer eingetroffen und der Aussage dass mein Bike das Lager verlassen hat.
Habe 3 Luftsprünge gemacht und laut gejohlt  🍾 
Meine Frau schüttelt nur noch verständnislos mit dem Kopf 

Wie lange hat es bei Euch ab der Trackingnummer Email von YT gedauert?


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (3. Dezember 2020)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Update:
> Soeben ist die Email mit der Trackingnummer eingetroffen und der Aussage dass mein Bike das Lager verlassen hat.
> Habe 3 Luftsprünge gemacht und laut gejohlt  🍾
> Meine Frau schüttelt nur noch verständnislos mit dem Kopf
> ...


Woche


----------



## Giuseppe180379 (3. Dezember 2020)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Woche


Vielleicht auch nur 5 Tage


----------



## El_Cattivo (3. Dezember 2020)

Ich drücke dir die Daumen dass das nicht eintrifft (Email YT Mitarbeiter)

_Solltest du die nächsten Wochen nichts bekommen, melde dich einfach nochmal.
Zur Zeit haben einige Paketzentren der DHL ihre Kapazitäten erschöpft.
Sollte deine Sendung über eines von diesen laufen, dauert es höchstwahrscheinlich erheblich länger als normal._


----------



## Naidrock (3. Dezember 2020)

Naidrock schrieb:


> Hi Zusammen,
> 
> am 24.11. Decoy aus dem Outlet bestellt.
> Zahlungsbestätigung bereits erhalten.
> ...


Am 01.12 Email an Support bzgl. aktuellen Status der Bestellung.
Gerade eben Email erhalten von Support (03.12):
--> Bike ist in der Montage und wird die nächsten Tage verschickt.
(Email wurde ordnungsgemäß in Spam Ordner eingeordnet )


----------



## Naidrock (3. Dezember 2020)

So wie es aussieht nutzt YT jetzt das CRM-System von Salesforce. (Just FYI)
Dann hoff ich mal das sich das System irgendwann einpendelt und die Kundenkommunikation bisschen Flotter geht.


----------



## comp400 (3. Dezember 2020)

Also mein Capra Shred soll laut Tracking am Samstag bei mir sein.

Jetzt gab es auch die Rechnung per Mail. Und ich muss mich echt fragen, was das ist?!  Erst mal alles netto, dann mit irgendwelchen aufgelisteten Anzahlungen und unterm Strich steht dann 0€. Umständlicher geht's wohl kaum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vo3 (3. Dezember 2020)

Habe Heute auch ein Email bekommen Bike soll nächste Woche rausgehen bin mal gespannt :-D


----------



## natas_germany (4. Dezember 2020)

h0bbes schrieb:


> So heute mein letztes Gespräch mit YT gehabt. Immerhin ging jemand nach 5 min ans Telefon. Fahrrad ist angeblich in Kommisionierung (war es schon vor ner Woche) und muss nur verpackt werden. Wer zur Hölle braucht ne WOche um ein Rad in nen Karton zu stopfen. Hab gesagt ich warte bis Freitag. Wenn sich dann nichts an meinem Status verändert werde ich auch stornieren und mir das Propain Spindrifter holen.
> Saftladen. War meine erste und letzte Bestellung da.


Mein Decoy Shred habe ich am 16.09. bestellt. Die haben mir am Telefon über mittlerweile 10 Anrufe erst den Liefertermin von 30.09. auf Ende Oktober, dann auf November geändert. Dann hat es bei jedem Anruf einen Fortschritt gegeben (bald in Fertigung, wird gerade produziert, ist in Komissionierung, Du müsstest in 2-3 Tagen die Tracking Nummer bekommen). Als die eine Woche später immer noch nicht da war, hieß es dann plötzlich dass das Rad noch gar nicht produziert sei. Sie wüssten nicht warum mir diese vorherigen Infos gegeben wurden. Und dann ging der ganze Schei... von vorne los. Jetzt gerade möge ich mich einfach gedulden! Termin laut bikeshop wenn man jetzt bestellt, ist der 09.12. Montag wollte ich dann wissen ob sich irgend etwas tut. Antwort: Ja bestimmt. Ich bin neu hier und kann nicht in alle Programme gucken. Aber das wird bestimmt jetzt alles gut. Das hat mir nicht gereicht und ich wollte einen Rückruf von jemandem der was sagen kann. Den Rückruf hab ich dann leider verpasst. Es gab auch keinen weiteren Versuch oder eine Mail oder sonstwas. Gestern erzählte man mir dann, das ich ja bestimmt nicht erst am 09.12. dabei sei weil ich ja vorher bestellt habe. Auf die Frage was das jetzt heißen würde (Kriege ich das Rad jetzt am 08.12. oder wie?) und woher sie das wüsste kam wieder keine Antwort. Jetzt wollte Sie meine Beschwerde in einem Ticket hinterlegen. Hab ich Sie tun lassen in einem Ticket was vor Monaten angelegt wurde. Und es soll mich wer zurückrufen. Das ist aber bisher nicht geschehen.
Hat denn schon irgendjemand ein Decoy Shred ausgeliefert bekommen? Wenn ich mal unterstelle dass die nicht völlig unfähig sind, muss ich ja annehmen das mein gefertigtes Rad einfach nicht an mich ausgeliefert wurde. Oder jedenfalls nicht an mich. Vielleicht ist man als Jobrad Kunde eher ein „2te Klasse Kunde“ und die liefern erst mal an die "Nicht JobRad Kunden" und habn "mein Rad" abgezweigt?
Auffällig finde ich auch, dass ich aus meinem Bestellprozess noch nicht eine einzige Mail bekommen habe - ist das bei euch auch so gewesen? Kam die erste Mail bei der Auslieferung oder wie? Manchmal glaube ich schon, dass meine Bestellung einfach futsch ist und überhaupt nicht weitergeht...und die sehen das in Ihrem System überhaupt nicht, da steht immer alles auf grün. Und die Karre wird nie gefertigt.
Hätte ich mich nicht so auf das Rad eingeschossen würde ich jetzt stornieren...aber ich habe nun ja schon so lange gewartet und insgesamt bestimmt schon 9 Stunden in Warteschleife und Telefonaten verbracht. Da will ich grad auch nicht mehr aufgeben. Irgendwann muss ich doch jetzt mal dran sein? Ich hoffe das Rad kommt noch bevor der e8000 aus der Shimano Ersatzteilversorgung rausfällt...

Update: Beim heutigen Telefonat (Nr 15 oder so) wurde mir erklärt, dass Kommissionierung nur heißt, dass es zu Produktion freigegeben wurde weil die Zahlung als ok bestätigt wurde. Zumindest das soll bei mir gerade der Status sein. Aber Liefertermin soll jetzt im Januar sein. warum tragen die dann bloß solche Honeypot Termine auf Ihrer Webseite ein? Damit noch ein paar arme Würstchen im Weihnachtsgeschäft eine Bestellung (und ggf. Zahlung) platzieren?


----------



## comp400 (4. Dezember 2020)

natas_germany schrieb:


> Mein Decoy Shred habe ich am 16.09. bestellt. Die haben mir am Telefon über mittlerweile 10 Anrufe erst den Liefertermin von 30.09. auf Ende Oktober, dann auf November geändert. Dann hat es bei jedem Anruf einen Fortschritt gegeben (bald in Fertigung, wird gerade produziert, ist in Komissionierung, Du müsstest in 2-3 Tagen die Tracking Nummer bekommen). Als die eine Woche später immer noch nicht da war, hieß es dann plötzlich dass das Rad noch gar nicht produziert sei. Sie wüssten nicht warum mir diese vorherigen Infos gegeben wurden. Und dann ging der ganze Schei... von vorne los. Jetzt gerade möge ich mich einfach gedulden! Termin laut bikeshop wenn man jetzt bestellt, ist der 09.12. Montag wollte ich dann wissen ob sich irgend etwas tut. Antwort: Ja bestimmt. Ich bin neu hier und kann nicht in alle Programme gucken. Aber das wird bestimmt jetzt alles gut. Das hat mir nicht gereicht und ich wollte einen Rückruf von jemandem der was sagen kann. Den Rückruf hab ich dann leider verpasst. Es gab auch keinen weiteren Versuch oder eine Mail oder sonstwas. Gestern erzählte man mir dann, das ich ja bestimmt nicht erst am 09.12. dabei sei weil ich ja vorher bestellt habe. Auf die Frage was das jetzt heißen würde (Kriege ich das Rad jetzt am 08.12. oder wie?) und woher sie das wüsste kam wieder keine Antwort. Jetzt wollte Sie meine Beschwerde in einem Ticket hinterlegen. Hab ich Sie tun lassen in einem Ticket was vor Monaten angelegt wurde. Und es soll mich wer zurückrufen. Das ist aber bisher nicht geschehen.
> Hat denn schon irgendjemand ein Decoy Shred ausgeliefert bekommen? Wenn ich mal unterstelle dass die nicht völlig unfähig sind, muss ich ja annehmen das mein gefertigtes Rad einfach nicht an mich ausgeliefert wurde. Oder jedenfalls nicht an mich. Vielleicht ist man als Jobrad Kunde eher ein „2te Klasse Kunde“ und die liefern erst mal an die "Nicht JobRad Kunden" und habn "mein Rad" abgezweigt?
> Auffällig finde ich auch, dass ich aus meinem Bestellprozess noch nicht eine einzige Mail bekommen habe - ist das bei euch auch so gewesen? Kam die erste Mail bei der Auslieferung oder wie? Manchmal glaube ich schon, dass meine Bestellung einfach futsch ist und überhaupt nicht weitergeht...und die sehen das in Ihrem System überhaupt nicht, da steht immer alles auf grün. Und die Karre wird nie gefertigt.
> Hätte ich mich nicht so auf das Rad eingeschossen würde ich jetzt stornieren...aber ich habe nun ja schon so lange gewartet und insgesamt bestimmt schon 9 Stunden in Warteschleife und Telefonaten verbracht. Da will ich grad auch nicht mehr aufgeben. Irgendwann muss ich doch jetzt mal dran sein? Ich hoffe das Rad kommt noch bevor der e8000 aus der Shimano Ersatzteilversorgung rausfällt...



Katastrophe und mehr als ärgerlich. 
Allerdings kenne ich das genau anders herum. Bei Bestellungen über Jobrad ging es immer schneller. 
Wie hier auch schon oft erwähnt, ist es bei anderen Herstellern gerade oft das selbe Spiel. Es sind fast alle völlig überfordert.


----------



## El_Cattivo (4. Dezember 2020)

Für mein capra pro 27,5 ist der 4.12 als Produktionsdatum eingetragen, aber den Zahn hat mir der Mitarbeiter im nächsten Satz gleich wieder gezogen mit der Aussage das zZ nichts wirklich nach Plan läuft da viele Bestellungen aufgelaufen sind. Bin jetzt genauso schlau wie vorher.

Aber zu der Frage ob keine Email kam, eine Auftragsbestätigung habe ich bekommen, mehr nicht. Irgendwie landen die Mails von YT aber auch immer in meinem Spamordner 🤷‍♂️


----------



## 2567910 (4. Dezember 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
kann man sich auf die Aussage im letzten Satz verlassen? 

"Bitte beachte, dass wir Systembedingt das DHL-Label zum Versand bereits einige Tage vor der Abholung generieren.
Dein Bike wird aber voraussichtlich innerhalb dieser spätestens Anfang- Mitte nächster Woche an DHL übergeben und geht dann direkt auf den Weg zu Dir. " -YT Support


----------



## El_Cattivo (4. Dezember 2020)

"Innerhalb dieser Woche" wird sportlich, da müssen sie sich aber sputen.

Ich drück dir die Daumen das es vielleicht doch heute noch im DHL LKW landet  🍀🍀🍀


----------



## comp400 (4. Dezember 2020)

Laut DHL Tracking, soll mein Bike am Samstag bei mir sein.

Eben erhalte ich eine elendig lange Mail von YT, dass es vor KW2 2021 nichts mehr wird und das ihnen das super leid tut. Anbei noch mal ein Gutschein über 100€.
Ein neues Level von Chaos ist für mich damit erreicht. 

Ich halte euch auf dem laufenden, ob es Samstag was neues gibt.


----------



## El_Cattivo (4. Dezember 2020)

Ach du kac... Das ist aber echt hart  

Der Gutschein, ist der auf den Kaufpreis oder für Trinkflaschen, Klamotten von deren Seite?


----------



## Naidrock (4. Dezember 2020)

Verstehe nicht wieso der Support den Leuten Hoffnung macht, obwohl die scheinbar genau wissen das es aktuell schwer planbar ist. Ich würde ich mir mehr Integrität und Ehrlichkeit wünschen. Ich bezweifel aktuell noch das mein Bike "in den nächsten tagen" verschickt wird. Die Antwort vom Support war nicht gerade ambitioniert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## comp400 (4. Dezember 2020)

El_Cattivo schrieb:


> Ach du kac... Das ist aber echt hart
> 
> Der Gutschein, ist der auf den Kaufpreis oder für Trinkflaschen, Klamotten von deren Seite?



Der ist für Parts, Klamotten usw. 

Hab vom letzten Gutschein schon Ersatzteile bestellt. Bald hab ich dann alles zusammen, ohne auch nur einen Euro bezahlt zu haben.


----------



## comp400 (5. Dezember 2020)

Es ist da! Das Warten hat sich echt gelohnt. Auch wenn ich diverse Nerven gelassen habe. 2 Gutscheine und diese Waffe von Fahrrad entschädigen dann doch für fast alles.


----------



## El_Cattivo (5. Dezember 2020)

Hehe..und dann den Gutschein noch abgestaubt 👍


----------



## Rockside (5. Dezember 2020)

comp400 schrieb:


> Eben erhalte ich eine elendig lange Mail von YT, dass es vor KW2 2021 nichts mehr wird und das ihnen das super leid tut. Anbei noch mal ein Gutschein über 100€.
> Ein neues Level von Chaos ist für mich damit erreicht.


Wie jetzt, gestern noch soll das Bike erst 2021 kommen, und heute ist es auf einmal da?


----------



## natas_germany (6. Dezember 2020)

comp400 schrieb:


> Es ist da! Das Warten hat sich echt gelohnt. Auch wenn ich diverse Nerven gelassen habe. 2 Gutscheine und diese Waffe von Fahrrad entschädigen dann doch für fast alles.


Glückwunsch - und übrigens: Ich hasse Dich! 😜
Welche Größe hast Du da? Und was war/ist der Liefertermin in Deiner Bestellung auf see YT Seite? Vor oder nach dem 30.09.?


----------



## comp400 (6. Dezember 2020)

Ich hatte am 28.8. bestellt. Ab 21.10. sollte es dann kommen. Am 5.12. war es dann da. 
Capra Shred 27.5 in Größe L. 
Hab mich ein mal per Telefon und 2 mal per Mail an YT gewandt, als Leute mit späterer Bestellung ihr Bike vor mir hatten. ✌️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## natas_germany (6. Dezember 2020)

comp400 schrieb:


> Ich hatte am 28.8. bestellt. Ab 21.10. sollte es dann kommen. Am 5.12. war es dann da.
> Capra Shred 27.5 in Größe L.
> Hab mich ein mal per Telefon und 2 mal per Mail an YT gewandt, als Leute mit späterer Bestellung ihr Bike vor mir hatten. ✌️


05.12. statt 21.10.? Anderthalb Monate nur verspätet, das geht ja voll in Ordnung! Oh Mann. Ich würde dann ja schon seit über nem Monat auf meiner neuen Karre sitzen!
Wenn die wenigstens sagen würden was das Problem ist....


----------



## Naidrock (7. Dezember 2020)

Jemand Erfahrung wie lange Bikes aus dem Outlet brauchen? Sollten ja schnell da sein... ?


----------



## Naidrock (7. Dezember 2020)

Jemand Erfahrung wie lange Bikes aus dem Outlet brauchen? Sollte doch fix gehen..?


----------



## TvMatterhorn (8. Dezember 2020)

Chronologie - Update:

Bestellung:

IZZO Comp M (schwarz)
Bezahlung via PayPal
Bestelldatum:

27.09.2020
Lieferbar ab Datum

 25.11.2020
Trackingnummer erhalten am:

03.12.2020 also 1 Woche nach "Lieferbar ab Datum"
Rechnung erhalten am:

04.12.2020
DHL Status

07.12.2020 Vorbereitung für Weitertransport


----------



## vo3 (8. Dezember 2020)

Am 30.11 bestellt.
8.12 Rechnung bekommen 
8.12 Tracking Nummer 
😀mal schauen wie lange es noch dauert


----------



## vo3 (8. Dezember 2020)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Chronologie - Update:
> 
> Bestellung:
> 
> ...


War dein Bike sofort verfügbar oder ab Datum xxxx.?


----------



## El_Cattivo (8. Dezember 2020)

Welches Modell?

27.11 bestellt, sofort Verfügbar, bis heute nix weiter. (Capra Pro Race 27,5 L)


----------



## vo3 (8. Dezember 2020)

Tues Base XL


----------



## TvMatterhorn (8. Dezember 2020)

vo3 schrieb:


> War dein Bike sofort verfügbar oder ab Datum xxxx.?



Steht doch in meinem von Dir zitierten Beitrag 
Das Bike war lieferbar ab 25.11.2020. Wenn es diese Woche kommt, war somit die Lieferzeit unter 3 Wochen.
Hätte somit Glück gehabt in Vergleich zu einigen anderen hier, die teilweise Monate an Verzögerung hatten.


----------



## El_Cattivo (8. Dezember 2020)

Ahja cool. 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TvMatterhorn (8. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt geht es Schlag auf Schlag 🤩


TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> Chronologie - Update:
> 
> Bestellung:
> 
> ...



08.12.2020 
*Sendung ist in der Region des Empfängers angekommen*.
*Voraussichtliche Zustellung: Mi, 09.12.2020*
HINWEIS: Aufgrund der aktuell hohen Paketmenge und der verstärkten Corona-Schutzmaßnahmen kann es in einigen Fällen zu Verzögerungen bei der Auslieferung kommen. Wir bitten in diesen Fällen um Ihre Geduld.


----------



## Laurenzz (8. Dezember 2020)

Habe am 27.11.2020 (Black Friday) früh morgens ein YT Izzo Pro XL black bestellt. Lieferbar ab 02.12.2020. habe am 03.12. die Nachricht bekommen, dass das Fahrrad YTs Lager verlässt mit Sendungsverfolgungs Nummer von DHL. Am 07.12. wurde die Sendung von DHL das erste mal bearbeitet: Vorbereitung für Weitertransport. Am 09.12. wurde das Paket in die Empfängerregion geliefert und am 10.12. zugestellt. Auch jetzt steht online bei YT noch, dass die Bestellung noch nicht bearbeitet wurde.


----------



## 2002tii (8. Dezember 2020)

Laurenzz schrieb:


> Habe am 27.11.2020 (Black Friday) früh morgens ein YT Izzo bestellt. Lieferbar ab 02.12.2020. habe am 03.12. die Nachricht bekommen, dass das Fahrrad YTs Lager verlässt mit Sendungsverfolgungs Nummer von DHL. Am 07.12. wurde die Sendung von DHL das erste mal bearbeitet: Vorbereitung für Weitertransport.


War das ein Izzo Pro?

Habe am 24.10. ein Izzo Pro bestellt. Lieferbar ab dem 2.12. Bisher noch nichts gehört...


----------



## Laurenzz (8. Dezember 2020)

2002tii schrieb:


> War das ein Izzo Pro?
> 
> Habe am 24.10. ein Izzo Pro bestellt. Lieferbar ab dem 2.12. Bisher noch nichts gehört...


Ja, ein Izzo Pro in XL und schwarz.


----------



## 2002tii (8. Dezember 2020)

Laurenzz schrieb:


> Ja, ein Izzo Pro in XL und schwarz.


Ok, danke. Ich habe M bestellt und warte noch auf irgendeine Regung:-/


----------



## natas_germany (8. Dezember 2020)

natas_germany schrieb:


> Mein Decoy Shred habe ich am 16.09. bestellt. Die haben mir am Telefon über mittlerweile 10 Anrufe erst den Liefertermin von 30.09. auf Ende Oktober, dann auf November geändert. Dann hat es bei jedem Anruf einen Fortschritt gegeben (bald in Fertigung, wird gerade produziert, ist in Komissionierung, Du müsstest in 2-3 Tagen die Tracking Nummer bekommen). Als die eine Woche später immer noch nicht da war, hieß es dann plötzlich dass das Rad noch gar nicht produziert sei. Sie wüssten nicht warum mir diese vorherigen Infos gegeben wurden. Und dann ging der ganze Schei... von vorne los. Jetzt gerade möge ich mich einfach gedulden! Termin laut bikeshop wenn man jetzt bestellt, ist der 09.12. Montag wollte ich dann wissen ob sich irgend etwas tut. Antwort: Ja bestimmt. Ich bin neu hier und kann nicht in alle Programme gucken. Aber das wird bestimmt jetzt alles gut. Das hat mir nicht gereicht und ich wollte einen Rückruf von jemandem der was sagen kann. Den Rückruf hab ich dann leider verpasst. Es gab auch keinen weiteren Versuch oder eine Mail oder sonstwas. Gestern erzählte man mir dann, das ich ja bestimmt nicht erst am 09.12. dabei sei weil ich ja vorher bestellt habe. Auf die Frage was das jetzt heißen würde (Kriege ich das Rad jetzt am 08.12. oder wie?) und woher sie das wüsste kam wieder keine Antwort. Jetzt wollte Sie meine Beschwerde in einem Ticket hinterlegen. Hab ich Sie tun lassen in einem Ticket was vor Monaten angelegt wurde. Und es soll mich wer zurückrufen. Das ist aber bisher nicht geschehen.
> Hat denn schon irgendjemand ein Decoy Shred ausgeliefert bekommen? Wenn ich mal unterstelle dass die nicht völlig unfähig sind, muss ich ja annehmen das mein gefertigtes Rad einfach nicht an mich ausgeliefert wurde. Oder jedenfalls nicht an mich. Vielleicht ist man als Jobrad Kunde eher ein „2te Klasse Kunde“ und die liefern erst mal an die "Nicht JobRad Kunden" und habn "mein Rad" abgezweigt?
> Auffällig finde ich auch, dass ich aus meinem Bestellprozess noch nicht eine einzige Mail bekommen habe - ist das bei euch auch so gewesen? Kam die erste Mail bei der Auslieferung oder wie? Manchmal glaube ich schon, dass meine Bestellung einfach futsch ist und überhaupt nicht weitergeht...und die sehen das in Ihrem System überhaupt nicht, da steht immer alles auf grün. Und die Karre wird nie gefertigt.
> Hätte ich mich nicht so auf das Rad eingeschossen würde ich jetzt stornieren...aber ich habe nun ja schon so lange gewartet und insgesamt bestimmt schon 9 Stunden in Warteschleife und Telefonaten verbracht. Da will ich grad auch nicht mehr aufgeben. Irgendwann muss ich doch jetzt mal dran sein? Ich hoffe das Rad kommt noch bevor der e8000 aus der Shimano Ersatzteilversorgung rausfällt...
> ...


Im heutigen Telefonat (ich rufe da jetzt täglich an) hieß es, dass auf der besten zur Verfügung stehenden Liste stünde, es wird am 09.12. ausgeliefert. Ich glaub erst dran wenn ich die Tracking Nummer habe. Bis dahin versuche ich mich erstmal nicht zu sehr "vorzufreuen"...
Auf Nachfrage erhielt ich erneut einen Gutschein. Insgesamt sind das jetzt 100€ (40€+60€).
Also anrufen und es explizit einfordern "weil anderen ja so etwas zur Kompensation angeboten wurde", kann euch zumindest ein wenig was bringen...wenn auch nicht einen verlässlichen oder kurzfristigen Liefertermin ;-)


----------



## El_Cattivo (9. Dezember 2020)

Heute Nacht um 2:13Uhr kam die Abschlussrechnung via Email. Mein neues Bike ist fertig und bereit für den Versand. 

Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis es bei mir ist.

Capra Pro Race L 27,5, bestellt am 27.11.2020.


----------



## ana_bash (9. Dezember 2020)

El_Cattivo schrieb:


> Heute Nacht um 2:13Uhr kam die Abschlussrechnung via Email. Mein neues Bike ist fertig und bereit für den Versand.
> 
> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt wie lange es dauert bis es bei mir ist.
> 
> Capra Pro Race L 27,5, bestellt am 27.11.2020.


Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike! 
Habe auch am 27.11.2020 ein Capra Pro Race M 27.5 bestellt.
Bin schon seit Tagen am notorisch E-Mails, YT Website und hier checken 
Bisher hatte ich auch nur die Bestellbestätigung und eine Invoice E-Mail bekommen. Status auf der Website ist "Bestellung wurde noch nicht bearbeitet"
Jetzt habe ich Hoffnung dass das ich es doch bald bekomme


----------



## vo3 (9. Dezember 2020)

Gestern  Vormittag Email bekommen mit Tracking Nummer. Warte auf Status 😢


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Cattivo (9. Dezember 2020)

ana_bash schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit deinem Bike!
> Habe auch am 27.11.2020 ein Capra Pro Race M 27.5 bestellt.
> Bin schon seit Tagen am notorisch E-Mails, YT Website und hier checken
> Bisher hatte ich auch nur die Bestellbestätigung und eine Invoice E-Mail bekommen. Status auf der Website ist "Bestellung wurde noch nicht bearbeitet"
> Jetzt habe ich Hoffnung dass das ich es doch bald bekomme


Danke danke. 

Schon komisch das sich bei dir auch im Status nichts ändert, die stand/steht bei mir gerade "Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung". Das steht da auch schon ne ganze Weile. 

Ruf doch mal dort an und frag freundlich. So lange wartet man auch nicht dass jemand abnimmt. 

Viel Erfolg


----------



## El_Cattivo (9. Dezember 2020)

vo3 schrieb:


> Gestern  Vormittag Email bekommen mit Tracking Nummer. Warte auf Status 😢


Das hat bei dem ein oder anderen nochmal fast ne Woxhe gedauert.. davor hab ich auch Angst  🙈🙈


----------



## vo3 (9. Dezember 2020)

El_Cattivo schrieb:


> Das hat bei dem ein oder anderen nochmal fast ne Woxhe gedauert.. davor hab ich auch Angst  🙈🙈


Oje auch noch 😱


----------



## TvMatterhorn (9. Dezember 2020)

n + 1


----------



## ArmlingAndi (9. Dezember 2020)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> n + 1
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1165702


Will auch endlich eins haben  Hab mich leider erst zu spät entschieden das Izzo Comp zu nehmen...jetzt it es sold out :/


----------



## vo3 (9. Dezember 2020)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> n + 1
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1165702


Glückwunsch 😀👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Cattivo (9. Dezember 2020)

TvMatterhorn schrieb:


> n + 1
> 
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1165702


Check ich nicht

Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike!

Edit: Soeben kam die Trackingnummer, na mal sehen ob es hier auch eine Woche dauert bis DHL sich entschieden hat es abzuholen  

edit2: @TvMatterhorn Kam das mit dem DHL Wagen der sonst auch die "normalen" Pakete ausliefert? Danke


----------



## TvMatterhorn (9. Dezember 2020)

El_Cattivo schrieb:


> Check ich nicht
> 
> Viel Spaß mit deinem neuen Bike!
> 
> ...


Nach Mitteilung der Trackingnummer seitens YT:

4 Tage (inkl. SA/SO) bis zum ersten DHL Status update
2 weitere Tage bis Lieferung

Habe den DHL Wagen nicht gesehen, im DHL Tracker wurde aber angezeigt, dass ~15 Pakete vor mir dran waren, alle in meiner Umgebung, also gehe ich mal davon aus.

Drücke die Daumen dass es bald da ist!


----------



## El_Cattivo (9. Dezember 2020)

Vielen dank für die ausführliche Antwort. 

Klingt dann ja fast so als würde die Wechselbrücke mit den Bikes am Warenausgang Montags abgeholt werden


----------



## Rockside (10. Dezember 2020)

El_Cattivo schrieb:


> Kam das mit dem DHL Wagen der sonst auch die "normalen" Pakete ausliefert?


Das riesige 'Paket' müsste eigentlich mit einem Stückgut-LKW angeliefert werden, oder? 

Die normalen DHL-Auslieferer sind doch nur für übliche Pakete ausgestattet. Und 15 Pakete wären für ein übliches Paketauslieferfahrzeug relativ zu wenig.


----------



## V76 (10. Dezember 2020)

Boah YT und Kommunikation:
Nachdem ich auf eine Mail vom 24.11 die schriftliche Antwort (am 30.11.20) mit dem Satz "Ich habe gerade die Rückmeldung der Kolleen, dass dein Bike diese Woche / Anfang kommende Woche in den Versand geht." bekam ist........nichts passiert.
Also gestern mal wieder da angerufen und nach längerem "Rückfragen bei den Kollegen" hat mir die nette Dame gesagt, dass mein Rad am kommenden Montag in den Versand geht.
Und weil ich ein positiver Mensch bin glaube ich das mal und werde hier Berichten....


----------



## Fireman (10. Dezember 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Das riesige 'Paket' müsste eigentlich mit einem Stückgut-LKW angeliefert werden, oder?
> 
> Die normalen DHL-Auslieferer sind doch nur für übliche Pakete ausgestattet. Und 15 Pakete wären für ein übliches Paketauslieferfahrzeug relativ zu wenig.


Kommt auf die Maße an. Nach meiner Erfahrung kommen Canyon und YT mit DHL Paket, also ganz normal. Entscheidend ist wie das Gurtmaß vom Karton ist, das darf maximal 360cm betragen. Mehr darf man bei DHL Paket nicht haben. Bei mehr muss es per DHL Spedition geliefert werden, d.h. ein anderer Unternehmens Bereich und anderer Transport Weg. Sieht man im Tracking. 
Vg


----------



## TvMatterhorn (10. Dezember 2020)

Also auf meinem Paket steht "DHL Paket" und Sperrgut, etwas mehr als 20kg.
Es ist kleiner als zB das Paket von Radon, welches wenn ich micht richtig erinnere via Spedition kam. Da war aber auch schon mehr vormontiert, man musste nur den Lenker drehen und festschrauben.

By YT sind die Räder und Lenker zu montieren und das Schaltwerk.


----------



## 4Stroke (10. Dezember 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Das riesige 'Paket' müsste eigentlich mit einem Stückgut-LKW angeliefert werden, oder?
> 
> Die normalen DHL-Auslieferer sind doch nur für übliche Pakete ausgestattet. Und 15 Pakete wären für ein übliches Paketauslieferfahrzeug relativ zu wenig.



Meins war in nem kleinen Post-Elektroauto.


----------



## vo3 (11. Dezember 2020)

Mhhh schon komisch auf Nachfrage wsrum sich seit einer Woche nichts tut im DHl Sendestatus hieß es nur bitte Geduld haben😢 Mann wollte nicht einmal die Bestellnummer. Fühle mich irgendwie verarscht und hingehalten😤


----------



## El_Cattivo (11. Dezember 2020)

Das ist wirklich sehr ärgerlich. 

Im Beitrag #4549 hab ich einen Text aus einer YT-Mail kopiert mit folgendem Inhalt:

_Solltest du die nächsten Wochen nichts bekommen, melde dich einfach nochmal.
Zur Zeit haben einige Paketzentren der DHL ihre Kapazitäten erschöpft.
Sollte deine Sendung über eines von diesen laufen, dauert es höchstwahrscheinlich erheblich länger als normal._

Wahrscheinlich ist das bei dir eingetroffen :'(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikl69 (12. Dezember 2020)

Man kann ja erkennen wo es hängt, falls das Bike im Paketzentrum hängt, gilt wahrscheinlich folgendes:

Liebe Kund*innen und Geschäftspartner*innen von Deutsche Post und DHL,

für das laufende Weihnachtsgeschäft haben wir massiv die Kapazitäten in unserem Paketnetzwerk erhöht. Wir haben Tausende zusätzliche Arbeitskräfte eingestellt, zusätzliche Fahrzeuge, Wechselbrücken und Rollbehälter besorgt und die Sortierkapazität wo möglich erhöht. Dennoch ist die Kapazität im Paketzentrum derzeit leider ausgeschöpft. Trotz unserer frühzeitigen und umfangreichen Planung benötigen Ihre Sendungen daher aktuell deutlich länger als gewöhnlich. Wir sind als Teil der Gesellschaft dem Corona-Virus gegenüber nicht immun: Während wir derzeit weitaus mehr Sendungen befördern als jemals zuvor, sind unsere Arbeitsabläufe an vielen Stellen Corona-bedingt deutlich weniger effizient. Wir arbeiten mit Hochdruck daran, die Bearbeitungszeit der Pakete wieder zu reduzieren*.* Wir bitten um Ihr Verständnis für die aktuelle Situation, die in diesem Ausmaß auch für uns leider nicht vorhersehbar war. Wir informieren Sie selbstverständlich, sobald die Bearbeitungszeiten wieder das gewohnte Niveau erreichen und zusätzliche Sonderabholungen wieder möglich sind.


----------



## vo3 (14. Dezember 2020)

El_Cattivo schrieb:


> Vielen dank für die ausführliche Antwort.
> 
> Klingt dann ja fast so als würde die Wechselbrücke mit den Bikes am Warenausgang Montags abgeholt werden


Das glaube ich mittlerweile auch Sendestatus hat sich heute morgen verändert.
Denke die Wechselbrücke wird beladen und Montags dann abgeholt.
Aber sowas weiß man und könnte es auch dem Kunden weiterkommunizieren.😤


----------



## El_Cattivo (14. Dezember 2020)

Naja, ich sitze daheim auf heißen Kohlen, am Samstag kam das Bike im Paketzentrum Kitzingen an, heute morgen landete es in Frankfurt im Zustellfahrzeug. Also was ich damit sagen will, sieht aus als hätte DHL am Samstag da schon was abgeholt.

Ich habe mich mit der Montagstheorie scheinbar geirrt.

Nicht mehr lange @vo3 


edit:

Es ist da! 

Capra Pro Race 27,5 Zoll Silber/Schwarz Gr. L

Bestellt: 27.11.2020
Email das es das Lager verlässt: 09.12.2020
erste Regung bei DHL: 12.12.2020
Karton in Empfang genommen: 14.12.2020


----------



## foxlady (15. Dezember 2020)

Edit ... doppelpost


----------



## foxlady (15. Dezember 2020)

Ich hab am 23.11. bestellt... vermutlich nen Rückläufer. Also schon bei yt vor Ort lagernd. Hatte schon Kontakt... es wurde in der zuständigen Abteilung angefragt,  aber da warte ich halt auf Rückmeldung... langsam werde ich echt neidisch, wenn ich sehe, dass ihr nach mir bestellt habt und schon eure bikes zuhause habt...


----------



## Naidrock (15. Dezember 2020)

foxlady schrieb:


> Ich hab am 23.11. bestellt... vermutlich nen Rückläufer. Also schon bei yt vor Ort lagernd. Hatte schon Kontakt... es wurde in der zuständigen Abteilung angefragt,  aber da warte ich halt auf Rückmeldung... langsam werde ich echt neidisch, wenn ich sehe, dass ihr nach mir bestellt habt und schon eure bikes zuhause habt...


Dito.
24.11 bestellt.
Werde seit 2 Wochen nur vertröstet ... Bike geht bald raus..
Bisher keine Trackingnummer erhalten.


----------



## foxlady (15. Dezember 2020)

Jetzt hat YT echt den Vogel abgeschossen. 

Habe endlich Rückmeldung erhalten. Sie haben sich entschuldigt, dass sie einen Bestandsfehler hatten und das von mir bestellte Bike nicht existiert. Dass sie mir nichts vergleichbares anbieten können und daher meine Bestellung stornieren. 

Ja danke YT .... umsonst einen Monat gefreut ...


----------



## vo3 (15. Dezember 2020)

Meins sollte heute kommen extra nach Nachtschicht früher aufgestanden.
Dann komm Dhl und wirft die Benachrichtigung ind äh


foxlady schrieb:


> Jetzt hat YT echt den Vogel abgeschossen.
> 
> Habe endlich Rückmeldung erhalten. Sie haben sich entschuldigt, dass sie einen Bestandsfehler hatten und das von mir bestellte Bike nicht existiert. Dass sie mir nichts vergleichbares anbieten können und daher meine Bestellung stornieren.
> 
> Ja danke YT .... umsonst einen Monat gefreut ...


----------



## vo3 (15. Dezember 2020)

stehe heute extra früher nach Nachtschicht auf 😢 dann kommt Dhl ohne klingeln Postmatke in den Briefkasten ich runtergegangen und gefragt ob er was für mich hat😀👍 dann er er macht keine Nachnahme mehr zwecks Corona 😤🤮. 
ich äh ok dann kann ich es nachher in der Filiale holen? 
Und er so äh ne des Sei ganz hinten im Auto vielleicht in zwei Tagen 😱.
Mega geil danke für nichts DHL wenn ich so arbeiten würde wäre ich Arbeitslos.
Und von wegen die armen Postboten hätten Stress bin Anlagenmechatroniker und habe jeden Tag Stress😬 
Sowas habe ich noch nicht erlebt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Stroke (15. Dezember 2020)

vo3 schrieb:


> stehe heute extra früher nach Nachtschicht auf 😢 dann kommt Dhl ohne klingeln Postmatke in den Briefkasten ich runtergegangen und gefragt ob er was für mich hat😀👍 dann er er macht keine Nachnahme mehr zwecks Corona 😤🤮.
> ich äh ok dann kann ich es nachher in der Filiale holen?
> Und er so äh ne des Sei ganz hinten im Auto vielleicht in zwei Tagen 😱.
> Mega geil danke für nichts DHL wenn ich so arbeiten würde wäre ich Arbeitslos.
> ...



Ist seit Monaten so das zurzeit keine Zustellung per Nachname an der Tür erfolgt. War bei meiner Bestellung dasselbe. 
Abholung am nächsten Werktag bei der Post.


----------



## Naidrock (15. Dezember 2020)

foxlady schrieb:


> Jetzt hat YT echt den Vogel abgeschossen.
> 
> Habe endlich Rückmeldung erhalten. Sie haben sich entschuldigt, dass sie einen Bestandsfehler hatten und das von mir bestellte Bike nicht existiert. Dass sie mir nichts vergleichbares anbieten können und daher meine Bestellung stornieren.
> 
> Ja danke YT .... umsonst einen Monat gefreut ...


Hast du aus dem Outlet bestellt?


----------



## foxlady (15. Dezember 2020)

Naidrock schrieb:


> Hast du aus dem Outlet bestellt?


 jibb. Du auch?


----------



## Naidrock (15. Dezember 2020)

foxlady schrieb:


> jibb. Du auch?


Ja. Dann frag ich auch nochmal nach. 

Letzte Antwort von YT bei mir:
Am 11.12: "dein Bike ist bereits zum Versand freigegeben und wird voraussichtlich die nächsten Tage versandt. Sobald das Versandlabel erstellt wurde bekommst du eine Nachricht mit der Trackingnummer."

Hast du auch so eine Email erhalten?


----------



## foxlady (15. Dezember 2020)

Naidrock schrieb:


> Hast du auch so eine Email erhalten?


Nein, soweit kam es bei mir nie. Also bist du noch im Rennen


----------



## Marmtb87 (15. Dezember 2020)

foxlady schrieb:


> Jetzt hat YT echt den Vogel abgeschossen.
> 
> Habe endlich Rückmeldung erhalten. Sie haben sich entschuldigt, dass sie einen Bestandsfehler hatten und das von mir bestellte Bike nicht existiert. Dass sie mir nichts vergleichbares anbieten können und daher meine Bestellung stornieren.
> 
> Ja danke YT .... umsonst einen Monat gefreut ...


Dasselbe war bei mir auch. Hatte im Juli ein Decoy im Outlet bestellt. Nach ein paar Wochen merkten sie das es ein Bestandsfehler war und es das bike gar nicht gibt 🤦‍♂️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naidrock (15. Dezember 2020)

Marmtb87 schrieb:


> Dasselbe war bei mir auch. Hatte im Juli ein Decoy im Outlet bestellt. Nach ein paar Wochen merkten sie das es ein Bestandsfehler war und es das bike gar nicht gibt 🤦‍♂️


Hab auch ein Decoy aus dem Outlet bestellt. Ouh jee... 
Wurde bei dir auch fälschlicherweise kommuniziert das es bereits zusammengebaut ist und bald in den Versand geht?


----------



## foxlady (15. Dezember 2020)

Marmtb87 schrieb:


> Dasselbe war bei mir auch. Hatte im Juli ein Decoy im Outlet bestellt. Nach ein paar Wochen merkten sie das es ein Bestandsfehler war und es das bike gar nicht gibt 🤦‍♂️


Ja geil, die lernen aber auch nix aus ihren Fehlern.

Ich hab jetzt schon was anderes gefunden,was innerhalb ein paar Tage real lieferbar ist... Warte noch bis morgen, ob YT sich nochmal zuckt und mir was anbietet, sonst freut sich ein anderer Hersteller über mein ganzes Geld....


----------



## MichaLa-Ge (15. Dezember 2020)

Moin,
ich habe für ein bestelltes Decoy letzten  Freitag 2 Tracking-Nr. erhalten!? Bei einer Sendung hat sich schon etwas getan transportmäßig, bei der andere Sendung ist noch nichts passiert!!
Gibt es 2 Sendungen?? Hat da jemand eine Info für mich?
Schönen Abend euch


----------



## 2567910 (15. Dezember 2020)

Im out boys!


----------



## Marmtb87 (15. Dezember 2020)

Naidrock schrieb:


> Hab auch ein Decoy aus dem Outlet bestellt. Ouh jee...
> Wurde bei dir auch fälschlicherweise kommuniziert das es bereits zusammengebaut ist und bald in den Versand geht?


----------



## Marmtb87 (15. Dezember 2020)

Naidrock schrieb:


> Hab auch ein Decoy aus dem Outlet bestellt. Ouh jee...
> Wurde bei dir auch fälschlicherweise kommuniziert das es bereits zusammengebaut ist und bald in den Versand geht?





Naidrock schrieb:


> Hab auch ein Decoy aus dem Outlet bestellt. Ouh jee...
> Wurde bei dir auch fälschlicherweise kommuniziert das es bereits zusammengebaut ist und bald in den Versand geht?


Normalerweise sollten die bikes aus dem Outlet bereits zusammengebaut sein. Ich bekam einfach nach ein paar Wochen ne Email Bestandsfehler. Als ich angerufen hatte hieß es das bike geht bald in den Versand


----------



## StormBi_King (15. Dezember 2020)

Von


Marmtb87 schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollten die bikes aus dem Outlet bereits zusammengebaut sein. Ich bekam einfach nach ein paar Wochen ne Email Bestandsfehler. Als ich angerufen hatte hieß es das bike geht bald in den Versand


Outlet^^ das selbe Spiel trotz der zuletzt vorgenommenen Systemumstellung! Die gleiche Erfahrung hatte ich auch mal gemacht. Ich hatte aber zumindest nebst AB, eine Invoice samt track erhalten. Std. später hieß es, das Bike wär doch nicht da. Daraufhin telefonischer Anruf meinerseits zwecks Aufklärung. Da lag ein Problem mit meiner Internetseite zugrunde, dann Outlet, welches ein anderes Lager sei. Okay? Ich verwies damals aber auf die bereits bestehende Rechnungsgestellung samt Track hin. 1 Min. später dann, ah okay das Bike ist doch da, geht morgen raus! Zu diesem Thema kann  ich leider nur sagen, dass YT bemüht aber nicht begabt ist. Sry für die harten Worte....


----------



## seebsen (16. Dezember 2020)

StormBi_King schrieb:


> Von
> 
> Outlet^^ das selbe Spiel trotz der zuletzt vorgenommenen Systemumstellung! Die gleiche Erfahrung hatte ich auch mal gemacht. Ich hatte aber zumindest nebst AB, eine Invoice samt track erhalten. Std. später hieß es, das Bike wär doch nicht da. Daraufhin telefonischer Anruf meinerseits zwecks Aufklärung. Da lag ein Problem mit meiner Internetseite zugrunde, dann Outlet, welches ein anderes Lager sei. Okay? Ich verwies damals aber auf die bereits bestehende Rechnungsgestellung samt Track hin. 1 Min. später dann, ah okay das Bike ist doch da, geht morgen raus! Zu diesem Thema kann  ich leider nur sagen, dass YT bemüht aber nicht begabt ist. Sry für die harten Worte....


Was hat die Systemumstellung mit falsch vermerkten Datensätzen, fehlender Kommunikation innerhalb des Unternehmens bzw. einer womöglich vermurksten Inventur zu tun? Nichts. Aber ist genauso nervig, das steht fest.


----------



## 2002tii (16. Dezember 2020)

Hat jemand ein Izzo Pro in M bestellt (lieferbar ab 2.12.) und hat das inzwischen bekommen?

Hab bisher nur das eine in XL gesehen und frage mich wie da die Reihenfolge ist, weil ich deutlich früher bestellt habe.


----------



## StormBi_King (16. Dezember 2020)

t1mber schrieb:


> Was hat die Systemumstellung mit falsch vermerkten Datensätzen, fehlender Kommunikation innerhalb des Unternehmens bzw. einer womöglich vermurksten Inventur zu tun? Nichts. Aber ist genauso nervig, das steht fest.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StormBi_King (16. Dezember 2020)

t1mber schrieb:


> Was hat die Systemumstellung mit falsch vermerkten Datensätzen, fehlender Kommunikation innerhalb des Unternehmens bzw. einer womöglich vermurksten Inventur zu tun? Nichts. Aber ist genauso nervig, das steht fest.


System= -> Umstellung. Denk mal nach! Der Firlefanz betrifft das Outlet, welches garantiert nicht zum Yt-Kerngeschäft gehört. Outlet= Ausschuß von Markenware. Und hier ist das Problem. Das sogar anscheinend lagernde Dinge logistisch nicht abgeklärt laufen. Ihr kriegt eure Bike s auch deshalb nicht rechtzeitig, da die logistsischen Abläufe, insbesondere in Süd-Ost Asien asynchron laufen. 30% der Logistik funktioniert weltweit nicht richtig. E-Teile werden auf unbestimmte Zeit nicht verfügbar sein. etc. pp. Und die Probleme aus organisatorischer Sicht laufen immer weiter und weiter...


----------



## RemiM (17. Dezember 2020)

2002tii schrieb:


> Hat jemand ein Izzo Pro in M bestellt (lieferbar ab 2.12.) und hat das inzwischen bekommen?
> 
> Hab bisher nur das eine in XL gesehen und frage mich wie da die Reihenfolge ist, weil ich deutlich früher bestellt habe.


Izzo Pro L am 21.10. bestellt. Lieferbar ab 02.12. Bisher nichts gehört.


----------



## vo3 (17. Dezember 2020)

Meins ist jetzt da bestellt am 30.11.
Leider mit ein paar Mängeln die ich gerade mit YT Support am klären bin ,der übrigens per Email innerhalb von ein paar Stunden  reagiert hat😀


----------



## StormBi_King (17. Dezember 2020)

Lass mich raten! Die Hinterbremse? Und was noch?


----------



## vo3 (17. Dezember 2020)

StormBi_King schrieb:


> Lass mich raten! Die Hinterbremse? Und was noch?


Genau 😅👍


----------



## V76 (21. Dezember 2020)

Am Freitag war es dann soweit.
Nachdem die vierte Zusage, dass es demnächst in den Versand geht dann mal gestimmt hat. Aber egal, es macht auf jeden Fall mächtig Spaß:


----------



## Stephan1970 (21. Dezember 2020)

Hat schon jemand sein Decoy CF Pro / Base 2019 (insgesamt 4 Bikes) aus dem Outlet vom 23.11. erhalten?
Ich selbst warte aktuell auf mein CF Pro in XL und hatte jetzt nach über einer Woche Antwort auf meine Mail erhalten. Demnach wird das Bike gerade für den Versand vorbereitet!? Bezahlt hatte ich Anfang Dezember.


----------



## Naidrock (21. Dezember 2020)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand sein Decoy CF Pro / Base 2019 (insgesamt 4 Bikes) aus dem Outlet vom 23.11. erhalten?
> Ich selbst warte aktuell auf mein CF Pro in XL und hatte jetzt nach über einer Woche Antwort auf meine Mail erhalten. Demnach wird das Bike gerade für den Versand vorbereitet!? Bezahlt hatte ich Anfang Dezember.


Nope.
Ist scheinbar seit 2 Wochen bereit zum Versand.
Support vertröstet mich nur.
Bisher keine Tracking-Nummer.
😢


----------



## Rockside (21. Dezember 2020)

Selbst nachdem man eine Tracking Nummer hat, braucht die DHL mindestens noch eine weitere Woche, wg. Überlastung. Man muss einfach Geduld haben .... ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Naidrock (21. Dezember 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Selbst nachdem man eine Tracking Nummer hat, braucht die DHL mindestens noch eine weitere Woche, wg. Überlastung. Man muss einfach Geduld haben .... ;-)


Dann sehe ich für dieses Jahr keine Hoffnung...


----------



## Rockside (21. Dezember 2020)

Naidrock schrieb:


> Ist scheinbar seit 2 Wochen bereit zum Versand.


Und woher weisst du das?


----------



## Naidrock (21. Dezember 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Und woher weisst du das?


Mehrfach Support angeschrieben und nachgefragt:

11. Dezember : "dein Bike ist bereits zum Versand freigegeben und wird voraussichtlich die nächsten Tage versandt. Sobald das Versandlabel erstellt wurde bekommst du eine Nachricht mit der Trackingnummer."

17.Dezember : "...in unserem Haus findet derzeit eine Systemumstellung statt. Daher kam es zu Verzögerungen. Dein Bike ist fertig montiert und wird schnellst möglich versandt."


----------



## Rockside (21. Dezember 2020)

Ehm, zum Versand freigegeben heisst nach deren Verständnis anscheinend nur, daß da eine Abteilung der anderen Abteilung bescheid gegeben hat, daß die das Bike zum Versand fertigmachen können und mit Tracking Nummer an DHL übergeben können.

So wie meines hier ankam, muss zum Versand das Bike teilweise erst wieder zerlegt und die zerlegten Teile mit Folien/Kartons/Schutzmaterial versehen werden, bevor alles in den Versandkarton verfrachtet werden kann.

Als ich meins bestellt hatte, dachte ich auch erst, das muss doch alles easy schnell gehen. Aber je mehr ich darüber nachgedacht hatte, war mir eigentlich klar, daß das sicherlich doch etwas komplexer sein könnte.  Und die haben wahrscheinlich eine ganze Menge Bikes zum verschicken. 😅


----------



## mtbmarcus (21. Dezember 2020)

V76 schrieb:


> Am Freitag war es dann soweit.
> Nachdem die vierte Zusage, dass es demnächst in den Versand geht dann mal gestimmt hat. Aber egal, es macht auf jeden Fall mächtig Spaß:
> Anhang anzeigen 1172959
> Anhang anzeigen 1172958


Und gleich richtig eingesaut🙈👍
Welche Flaschengröße ist das?

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## V76 (22. Dezember 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Und gleich richtig eingesaut🙈👍
> Welche Flaschengröße ist das?
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


Das ist die "Thirstmaster 5000" von YT mit 835ml.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (22. Dezember 2020)

V76 schrieb:


> Das ist die "Thirstmaster 5000" von YT mit 835ml.


Danke!
Habe ich mir heute morgen auch bestellt. 
Ist angeblich lieferbar. Weiß jemand wie lange es aktuell dauert bis die das Teil rausschicken?

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## Marmtb87 (22. Dezember 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Danke!
> Habe ich mir heute morgen auch bestellt.
> Ist angeblich lieferbar. Weiß jemand wie lange es aktuell dauert bis die das Teil rausschicken?
> 
> ...


Also bei mir brauchten die für ein verfügbares Schaltauge von Juli bis Mitte Dezember 😂🤦‍♂️


----------



## mtbmarcus (22. Dezember 2020)

Marmtb87 schrieb:


> Also bei mir brauchten die für ein verfügbares Schaltauge von Juli bis Mitte Dezember 😂🤦‍♂️



Ok, ganz so lange sollte es nicht dauern 🤔

Viele Grüße
Marcus


----------



## TvMatterhorn (22. Dezember 2020)

Bei mir war es für diese Flasche ~2 Wochen. Bestellt am 9. Dezember.


----------



## Dampfmaschine (24. Dezember 2020)

Habe im September ein Capra Base in XXL bestellt. Sollte eigentlich am 16.12.2020 lieferbar sein. Mal schauen wie lange es dauert.


----------



## standard2k (24. Dezember 2020)

ich warte diese sch... Flasche seit September. Mir wurde schon über 10x versprochen, das die Flasche demnächst in den Versand geht. Immer die gleiche Ausrede mit Softwareumstellung bla, bla, bla. Zum letzten Mal hieß es auf Nachfrage am 9.12, das die Flasche demnächst versendet wird. Hab se abgeschrieben, war dann mein erstes und letztes YT. Kanns auch keinem Empfehlen. Schade drum


----------



## 4Stroke (24. Dezember 2020)

Dampfmaschine schrieb:


> Habe im September ein Capra Base in XXL bestellt. Sollte eigentlich am 16.12.2020 lieferbar sein. Mal schauen wie lange es dauert.



Das AL besser abbestellen ✌️...


----------



## Marmtb87 (24. Dezember 2020)

standard2k schrieb:


> ich warte diese sch... Flasche seit September. Mir wurde schon über 10x versprochen, das die Flasche demnächst in den Versand geht. Immer die gleiche Ausrede mit Softwareumstellung bla, bla, bla. Zum letzten Mal hieß es auf Nachfrage am 9.12, das die Flasche demnächst versendet wird. Hab se abgeschrieben, war dann mein erstes und letztes YT. Kanns auch keinem Empfehlen. Schade drum


Mir wird jetzt seit dem 14.10 jede Woche erzählt das mein bike jetzt diese Woche gebaut wird und dann nächste Woche in den Versand geht. Weis nicht was für ein Problem das yt hat einfach mal ehrlich mit ihren Kunden zu kommunizieren.


----------



## standard2k (24. Dezember 2020)

Marmtb87 schrieb:


> Mir wird jetzt seit dem 14.10 jede Woche erzählt das mein bike jetzt diese Woche gebaut wird und dann nächste Woche in den Versand geht. Weis nicht was für ein Problem das yt hat einfach mal ehrlich mit ihren Kunden zu kommunizieren.


So gehts mir ja auch. Mein bike hab ich zwar mit etwas Verspätung bekommen und es ist "nur" die Flasche. Aber ich schreibe ja immer mit dem gleichen, und der schreibt mir jedesmal den gleichen Mist. Erst hieß es, die Flasche ist schon verpackt und gelabbelt und es wurde vergessen, die Flasche zur Post zu bringen, geht jetzt aber raus. Dann kam die Inventur, danach geht se raus. Dann parallel dazu die Softwareumstellung, wo wohl der Auftrag nicht richtig übernommen wurde, geht aber demnächst raus. so gehts jetzt seit September. Immer nur, ja, gab da n Problem bei der Auftragsübermittlung, geht aber demnächst raus. Auf die allgemeine Entschuldigungsmail von vor einigen Wochen ist ja auch nix weiter passiert. Kann man hoffen, das man da in nächster Zeit keine Ersatzteile braucht oder gar nen Garantiefall hat. Schöne Bikes ohne vernünftigen Service, nein danke. Finds auch ne ziemliche Unverschämtheit seitens Yt, das alle Nase lang neue Promotionvideos in den Social Media Kanälen kommen, aber für die zahlende Kundschaft keinerlei Interesse besteht. Kollege von mir hat sich Anfang des Jahres n Propain Ekano bestellt, kam ziemlich schnell. Hatte dann nach kurzer Zeit n Problem mit der Kassette, kurze Mail an PP, innerhalb einer Woche war ne neue Kassette da.


----------



## mtbmarcus (24. Dezember 2020)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß die Herstellung von Promotionvideos den Service mindern. Das eine hat wohl mit dem anderen nichts zu tun. 
Mein IZZO kam letztendlich recht pünktlich. Ich hatte mir unter Sofort verfügbar zwar etwas anderes vorgestellt. Aber als ich gelesen habe wie es anderen geht waren die ca. 5 Wochen absolut ok.
Was ich habe ist das Problem mit dem Twistloc. Eine Mail von mir wurde innerhalb von drei Tagen beantwortet. Ich kann ihn einschicken und bekommen einen neuen.
Wir haben uns jetzt aber so geeinigt daß ich ihn erst im neuen Jahr einschicke.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## standard2k (24. Dezember 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß die Herstellung von Promotionvideos den Service mindern. Das eine hat wohl mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Marcus


Stimmt schon, allerdings sind die Kommentare unter den Videos sowohl aus D als auch dem Englischsprachigen Raum die gleichen wie hier. Die leute ham die Schnauze voll. Und es sorgt eben nicht gerade für gute Publicity, wenn ständig gelobt wird, wie toll die Bikes doch sind und im gleichen Zug die Leute seit Monaten für ihre schon meist bezahlten Bikes warten und immer nur mit den gleichen Ausreden verarscht werden. Statt ständig für 1000€/$ neue Videos zu drehen, wäre es sinnvoller, endlich mal ihr eigentliches Geschäft auf die Reihe zu bringen. Aber daran erkennt man ja wohl die Prioritäten. Das Geld is ja schon da und es wird wohl m.M. darauf spekuliert, das bei dem aktuellen Boom sich die Leute es gefallen lassen. Wie gesagt, bei mir ist es letztenlich nur die Flasche ( die ich abgeschrieben habe), aber es is das gleiche Spiel. Hätte ich das mit nem bezahlten Bike, hätte ich da schon entsprechende Schritte eingeleitet. Erst recht, wenn das Bike lieferbar war/ ist und die Firma offensichtlich nicht dazu in der Lage ist.


----------



## Marmtb87 (24. Dezember 2020)

mtbmarcus schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen daß die Herstellung von Promotionvideos den Service mindern. Das eine hat wohl mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.
> Mein IZZO kam letztendlich recht pünktlich. Ich hatte mir unter Sofort verfügbar zwar etwas anderes vorgestellt. Aber als ich gelesen habe wie es anderen geht waren die ca. 5 Wochen absolut ok.
> Was ich habe ist das Problem mit dem Twistloc. Eine Mail von mir wurde innerhalb von drei Tagen beantwortet. Ich kann ihn einschicken und bekommen einen neuen.
> Wir haben uns jetzt aber so geeinigt daß ich ihn erst im neuen Jahr einschicke.
> ...


Also sofort verfügbar bedeutet für mich sofort verfügbar und nicht in 5 Wochen verfügbar. Mein bike war ab dem 14.10 verfügbar und ist bis heute noch nicht da. Warum und wieso weis auch niemand.


----------



## vo3 (24. Dezember 2020)

Selbst wenn das Bike kommt macht es es nicht besser.
Muss mich mega ärgern und bin mega enttäuscht.
Habe mittlerweile auch regen Emailverkehr mit dem Support.
Leider bestätigt sich gerade der Ruf der Versender😢
Bike kam mit Kratzer an den Kettenstreben und undichten Bremszylinder hinten.
Lack überall blasen geworfen durch die Bremsflüssigkeit.
Werkstattrechnung wird übernommen für die Bremse aber auf dem Lack und den Kratzer bleibe ich sitzen😢


----------



## StormBi_King (25. Dezember 2020)

vo3 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das Bike kommt macht es es nicht besser.
> Muss mich mega ärgern und bin mega enttäuscht.
> Habe mittlerweile auch regen Emailverkehr mit dem Support.
> Leider bestätigt sich gerade der Ruf der Versender😢
> ...


Trustpilot spricht Bände, Note 1,9 (von 5 möglichen Sternen); Bremsflüssikeit ist stinknormales Mineralöl, Blasen sollte der Klarlack demnach nicht werfen. Schichten bestehen aus Farbe und einer dickeren Lackoberschicht, die eigentlich die Farbe samt Rahmen schützen soll. Kratzer lässt sich von einer Lackierwerkstatt übernehmen. Kosten Yt notfalls in Rechnung stellen. Beweislast nicht vergessen. 

Ps. Haibike ist auch ein Saftladen. Propain kenn ich nicht. Werde auch nicht kennen. Wenn ich mir ein Neuwagen ab Werk kaufe, bezahl ich auch erst bei Übernahme und Abnahme. Sollte hier nicht anders sein. All das was die dt,´. Versender anbieten ist höchst kritisch und z.T. unseriös.

Ich fahr neuerdings Spec Enduro mit Lifetime Warranty auf Rahmen und bin glücklich... Btw. in 7 Tagen war das Bike da.


----------



## Fireman (25. Dezember 2020)

StormBi_King schrieb:


> Trustpilot spricht Bände, Note 1,9 (von 5 möglichen Sternen); Bremsflüssikeit ist stinknormales Mineralöl, Blasen sollte der Klarlack demnach nicht werfen. Schichten bestehen aus Farbe und einer dickeren Lackoberschicht, die eigentlich die Farbe samt Rahmen schützen soll. Kratzer lässt sich von einer Lackierwerkstatt übernehmen. Kosten Yt notfalls in Rechnung stellen. Beweislast nicht vergessen.
> 
> Ps. Haibike ist auch ein Saftladen. Propain kenn ich nicht. Werde auch nicht kennen. Wenn ich mir ein Neuwagen ab Werk kaufe, bezahl ich auch erst bei Übernahme und Abnahme. Sollte hier nicht anders sein. All das was die dt,´. Versender anbieten ist höchst kritisch und z.T. unseriös.
> 
> Ich fahr neuerdings Spec Enduro mit Lifetime Warranty auf Rahmen und bin glücklich... Btw. in 7 Tagen war das Bike da.


Seit wann ist denn in Sram Bremsen Mineralöl? Das ist doch DOT oder haben die das geändert?

Hatte schon mal ein YT und 2016 war alles top. Hatte auch einen Servicefall und der wurde ohne Probleme behoben.

Mit der Kommunikation und der Liefertreue aktuell bin ich allerdings nicht mehr zufrieden. Dass mein Bike nicht zum verfügbaren Termin geliefert wird wäre ja noch zu verschmerzen, wenn Transparenz über den tatsächlichen Termin bestehen würde. 

Bei Canyon habe ich auch schon mal ewig auf neue Lager fürs Torque gewartet, allerdings höre ich sowas nicht nur von Direkt Versendern; das scheint von Unternehmen zu Unternehmen unterschiedlich zu sein. 
vg


----------



## 4Stroke (25. Dezember 2020)

vo3 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn das Bike kommt macht es es nicht besser.
> Muss mich mega ärgern und bin mega enttäuscht.
> Habe mittlerweile auch regen Emailverkehr mit dem Support.
> Leider bestätigt sich gerade der Ruf der Versender😢
> ...



Mach mal bitte ein Foto von dem Lack...


----------



## StormBi_King (25. Dezember 2020)

Fireman schrieb:


> Seit wann ist denn in Sram Bremsen Mineralöl? Das ist doch DOT oder haben die das geändert?
> 
> Hatte schon mal ein YT und 2016 war alles top. Hatte auch einen Servicefall und der wurde ohne Probleme behoben.
> 
> ...


Sry. natürlich kann DOT den Lack/Haut angreifen. Habe noch eine Trp Spec (Öl) am Pro Race Tues und keine neuerdings verbaute Sram.


----------



## Marmtb87 (25. Dezember 2020)

StormBi_King schrieb:


> Trustpilot spricht Bände, Note 1,9 (von 5 möglichen Sternen); Bremsflüssikeit ist stinknormales Mineralöl, Blasen sollte der Klarlack demnach nicht werfen. Schichten bestehen aus Farbe und einer dickeren Lackoberschicht, die eigentlich die Farbe samt Rahmen schützen soll. Kratzer lässt sich von einer Lackierwerkstatt übernehmen. Kosten Yt notfalls in Rechnung stellen. Beweislast nicht vergessen.
> 
> Ps. Haibike ist auch ein Saftladen. Propain kenn ich nicht. Werde auch nicht kennen. Wenn ich mir ein Neuwagen ab Werk kaufe, bezahl ich auch erst bei Übernahme und Abnahme. Sollte hier nicht anders sein. All das was die dt,´. Versender anbieten ist höchst kritisch und z.T. unseriös.
> 
> Ich fahr neuerdings Spec Enduro mit Lifetime Warranty auf Rahmen und bin glücklich... Btw. in 7 Tagen war das Bike da.


Trustpilot sagt echt alles über Yt. Im Gegenzug sollte man sich mal die Bewertungen von Canyon bei trustpilot durchlesen da sieht man mal das Service, Ehrlichkeit, Kommunikation und einhalten der Liefertermine auch anderst geht


----------



## vo3 (25. Dezember 2020)

Hier die Bilder 😢😤😱


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vo3 (25. Dezember 2020)

War alles voller Bremsflüssigkeit vermutlich schon ab Transport.


----------



## Rockside (25. Dezember 2020)

Kannst du das Bike nicht einfach wieder zurückschicken? Alles andere wäre doch Stückwerk, wenn es wirklich schwierige, unter Umständen auch kaum vollständig korrigierbare Probleme sind.

Ein Kauf bei einem Versender ist eben so ein bischen wie ein Glücksspiel, allerdings mit guten Chancen für den Käufer. 
Man muss hoffen und fest darauf setzen, daß mit dem Rad schon alles im Lot sein wird. Der Postweg ist zusätzlich nochmal so ein Ding, wo evtl. alles mögliche passieren könnte.

Aber meistens wird es wohl gut gehen und man ist zufrieden, wie ich und viele andere.


----------



## standard2k (25. Dezember 2020)

Lack ist glaub eh nicht so der Fall von YT. Bei meinem Izzo ( und soweit auf den Fotos in den div. Tests ebenfalls sichtbar) ist zwischen den beiden Farben Schwarz/ Silber an den Kettenstreben und an der Wippe eine deutliche Kante spürbar. Hatte zuerst gedacht, weil es so dick ist, das da ne Schutzfolie drauf ist, ist aber der Übergang der Farben. Keine Ahnung, was da beim Abkleben schiefgegangen ist, das es so dick ist der Übergang.


----------



## Rockside (25. Dezember 2020)

Vielleicht ein bischen abkleben mit dünnem transparenten DC-fix an relevanten Stellen? Mit Wasser nassverklebt wird die Folie fast unsichtbar.


----------



## vo3 (25. Dezember 2020)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Vielleicht ein bischen abkleben mit dünnem transparenten DC-fix an relevanten Stellen? Mit Wasser nassverklebt wird die Folie fast unsichtbar.


Ja auf des wird es hinaualaufen


----------



## Rockside (25. Dezember 2020)

Bremsflüssigkeit nach einer Bremsenentlüftung kann man übrigens gut mit üblichem Scheibenklar für die Säuberung von Fensterscheiben entfernen. Wenn man das immer sofort macht, dann gibt's auch keine Lackschäden.
Aber vorsichtig sein an den Bremskolben, weil die durch zuviel Reinigung festgehen können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan1970 (30. Dezember 2020)

Naidrock schrieb:


> Nope.
> Ist scheinbar seit 2 Wochen bereit zum Versand.
> Support vertröstet mich nur.
> Bisher keine Tracking-Nummer.😢


Mit Versand 2021 hatte ich ja schon gerechnet. Wetter is aktuell eh nich so berauschend. Hauptsache es kommt an und hat keine Vorschäden. Frage mich ob ein 2019er Akku durch Lagerung in der Leistung beeinträchtigt ist?


----------



## Naidrock (31. Dezember 2020)

Habe heute Nacht endlich eine Ausgangsrechnung erhalten. Komischerweise steht da alles drauf, auch die BikeBox, aber kein Decoy... 

Wär das bei euch auch so?


----------



## Stephan1970 (31. Dezember 2020)

Nö, ich hatte am 23.11. direkt nach Bestellung eine Bestätigung erhalten mit Decoy, Bikebox und Versand. Danach kam als nächstes die Bestätigung meines Zahlungseingangs anfang Dezember. Seit dem Totenstille.....


----------



## natas_germany (2. Januar 2021)

2567910 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> kann man sich auf die Aussage im letzten Satz verlassen?
> 
> "Bitte beachte, dass wir Systembedingt das DHL-Label zum Versand bereits einige Tage vor der Abholung generieren.
> Dein Bike wird aber voraussichtlich innerhalb dieser spätestens Anfang- Mitte nächster Woche an DHL übergeben und geht dann direkt auf den Weg zu Dir. " -YT Support


Bei mir: Definitiv NEIN! Ich habe die Tracking Nummer des am 16.09. bestellten Decoy Shred nun seit dem 14.12. Seit dem hat sich der Status der Tracking Nummer nicht geändert.


----------



## natas_germany (2. Januar 2021)

El_Cattivo schrieb:


> Das hat bei dem ein oder anderen nochmal fast ne Woxhe gedauert.. davor hab ich auch Angst  🙈🙈


Bei mir: Ich habe die Tracking Nummer des am 16.09. (Liefertermin 30.09. LOL) bestellten Decoy Shred nun seit dem 14.12. Seit dem hat sich der Status der Tracking Nummer nicht geändert.


----------



## natas_germany (2. Januar 2021)

foxlady schrieb:


> Jetzt hat YT echt den Vogel abgeschossen.
> 
> Habe endlich Rückmeldung erhalten. Sie haben sich entschuldigt, dass sie einen Bestandsfehler hatten und das von mir bestellte Bike nicht existiert. Dass sie mir nichts vergleichbares anbieten können und daher meine Bestellung stornieren.
> 
> Ja danke YT .... umsonst einen Monat gefreut ...


So ähnlich ging es bei mir auch. Da wurde über Wochen ne Legende aufgebaut, Fertigung wird verschoben, jetzt wird es produziert etc...und dann plötzlich "Wer hat Dir denn das erzählt? Das geht erst in einem Monat in Produktion". Und jetzt soll es angeblich bei DHL liegen seit dem 14.12.2020. Ich glaube mittlerweile auch das nicht mehr. Wenn ich sowas hier lese kann ich mir auch vorstellen dass es nicht an DHL übergeben wurde.
Ach und YT will jetzt wohl nen Nachforschungsauftrag nach "meinem" Fahrrad lostreten. 
Es ist so traurig.


----------



## Naidrock (4. Januar 2021)

Hab jetzt zu meinen bestellten Decoy aus dem Outlet am 24.11 eine DHL Trackingnummer erhalten.
Mal sehen wann sich im Tracking-Status was bewegt.
Außerdem habe ich den Support kontaktiert warum das eigentliche Fahrrad auf der Ausgangsrechnung fehlt.
-> Der Oberknaller wär natürlich wenn ich nur eine leere BikeBox mit Zubehör erhalte.


----------



## Naidrock (4. Januar 2021)

Naidrock schrieb:


> Hab jetzt zu meinen bestellten Decoy aus dem Outlet am 24.11 eine DHL Trackingnummer erhalten.
> Mal sehen wann sich im Tracking-Status was bewegt.
> Außerdem habe ich den Support kontaktiert warum das eigentliche Fahrrad auf der Ausgangsrechnung fehlt.
> -> Der Oberknaller wär natürlich wenn ich nur eine leere BikeBox mit Zubehör erhalte.


Die Antwort vom Support:

"Hi,
die Rechnung ist korrekt. Diese dient bei uns als Ausgangsdokument und wird beim Versand erstellt. Kleinteile werden teilweise aus anderen Logistikzentren gesondert versandt. Sobald sich dein Bike auf den Weg macht, erhältst du dazu natürlich auch noch entsprechend die Rechnung und Versandinformationen.
Bitte hab noch etwas Geduld. Dein Bike macht sich schon bald auf den Weg zu dir."

D.h. Bike ist noch nicht in Versand gegangen.


----------



## Rockside (4. Januar 2021)

Vom Erhalt der Tracking-Nummer bis zum auf die Reise gehen dauert es meist mindestens 1 Woche. So ist das eben, wenn man beim Versender kauft. Da muss man Geduld haben. 😉


----------



## Naidrock (4. Januar 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Vom Erhalt der Tracking-Nummer bis zum auf die Reise gehen dauert es meist mindestens 1 Woche. So ist das eben, wenn man beim Versender kauft. Da muss man Geduld haben. 😉


Bereits bei Radon und Canyon Bikes gekauft. Tausend Mal besser. Das ist kein allgemeines  Direktversender- Problem, das ist ein YT Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tidi (4. Januar 2021)

Dann kauf da JETZT in der Situation mal n Rad, würd mich interessieren, ob NUR YT ein Lieferkettenproblem hat in der Radwelt, wenn es nur ein YT Problem ist ... Äpfel und Birnen ... 
Ich hatte sowohl Ende 17 als auch Ende 18 mein Bike jeweils innerhalb von einer bzw. zwei Wochen bei mir nach Bestellung.


----------



## seebsen (4. Januar 2021)

Naidrock schrieb:


> Bereits bei Radon und Canyon Bikes gekauft. Tausend Mal besser. Das ist kein allgemeines  Direktversender- Problem, das ist ein YT Problem.


Ich nehme an, dass du dort auch in Corona-Zeiten mit einhergehenden Supply Chain Problemen bestellt hast, richtig?
Dass man immer solche dummen Vergleiche ziehen muss, verstehe ich wirklich nicht. Dann stornier doch dein YT oder schick es zurück und bestell woanders? Mein Gott.


----------



## standard2k (4. Januar 2021)

Wenn der Artikel auf lieferbar steht, hat das wohl nichts mit fehlenden Teilen zu tun!?! Ich warte seit September auf die sch... Thirstmaster 5000 bekomm zum 10ten mal die gleiche Antwort. Und die ist seit September auf lieferbar und manch einer hier hat die innerhalb von 14 Tagen bekommen. Hier sind genug, die ein sofort verfügbares Rad bestellt und bezahlt haben und seit Wochen oder gar Monaten drauf warten. Es ist einfach Fakt, das YT offensichtlich keinerlei Interesse an seinen Kunden hat. Erst wars die Inventur, dann die Softwareumstellung, dann sind Bestellungen im Zuge der Softwareumstellung "verschwunden",...
Trotz der Entschuldigungsmail von YT Mitte November, die wohl an alle Kunden mit ner Support Anfrage ging, ist ja nichts besser geworden. Da wurde ja groß angekündigt, das sie um die Situation wissen und ihr KS Team ausgebaut haben und nach und nach alles bearbeiten und sich dann melden. Passiert ist nix, jedenfalls gingen bei mir alle Nachfragen von mir aus, keinerlei Info seitens YT. Auch wenns nur um eine Flasche geht.


----------



## seebsen (4. Januar 2021)

Sicherlich wurde die Softwareumstellung als Ausrede benutzt. Hat bei Canyon damals mit SAP auch so gut geklappt, oder?
So eine Wende passiert auch nicht von heute auf morgen, ich gebe dem Ganzen erst mal noch 5-6 Monate und bilde mir dann ein neues Urteil.


----------



## Tidi (5. Januar 2021)

Genau so sieht es aus - die haben ein Problem mit dem Support, haben da etwas verpennt und versuchen das Problem zu lösen - siehe auch Stellenanzeigen! Dass das den Leuten nicht hilft, die Lagerware monatelang nicht bekommen, verstehe ich allerdings sehr gut!!! Allerdings hat so‘ne Softwareumstellung auch schon so manch etablierten großen Hersteller in meiner Berufsbranche für Monate lahm gelegt, sowas kann wirklich brutal schief gehen, egal wie gut das vorbereitet ist ...


----------



## standard2k (5. Januar 2021)

Dann kann ich als Kunde erwarten, dass das auch so seitens YT klar kommuniziert wird und nicht der Kunde ständig nachfragen muss. Zudem warten hier ja manche schon, bevor die Umstellung stattgefunden hat. Wenn man als Kunde 1. Auf eigene Nachfrage keine Antwort bekommt, oder 2. stundenlang in der Warteschleife hängt, oder 3. immer nur die gleichen Antworten bekommt ist irgendwann die Geduld und das Verständis vorbei. Übrigens wurde mir auf meine erste Anfrage im September mitgeteilt, das meine Flasche ja eigentlich schon versandbereit ist und sogar die Paketmarke erstellt ist, aber es wohl " vergessen" wurde, das Päckchen an den Lieferdienst zu übergeben. Die Bestellung steht auch als abgeschlossen im Konto. Das war vor der Softwareumstellung. Seitdem wirds auf jede Nachfrage in den nächsten Tagen versendet.


----------



## Tidi (5. Januar 2021)

Wie gesagt, in so‘nem Fall kann ich jeglichen Ärger mehr als verstehen!


----------



## Marmtb87 (6. Januar 2021)

So, mittlerweile haben wir 2021 und immer noch keine Spur von meinem bike das ich im Juli letzten Jahres bestellt habe und am 14.10 lieferbar sein sollte. Als ich kurz vor Weihnachten anrief hieß es das bike wurde gebaut und wartet auf den Versand. Was ich ja nicht glaubte weil mir das bis dahin ja schon öfters erzählt wurde. Die Dame sah sogar auf wundersame weise ne trackingnummer die sie mir leider noch nicht geben kann. Als ich diese Woche mal wieder anrief sah eine andere Dame keine trackingnummer. Jetzt frage ich mich wo sah denn die Dame die trackingnummer? In ihrer Wunderkugel? 😂 Noch 2 Wochen dann wird storniert. Hab die Schnauze voll.


----------



## MarKurte (7. Januar 2021)

Marmtb87 schrieb:


> So, mittlerweile haben wir 2021 und immer noch keine Spur von meinem bike das ich im Juli letzten Jahres bestellt habe und am 14.10 lieferbar sein sollte. Als ich kurz vor Weihnachten anrief hieß es das bike wurde gebaut und wartet auf den Versand. Was ich ja nicht glaubte weil mir das bis dahin ja schon öfters erzählt wurde. Die Dame sah sogar auf wundersame weise ne trackingnummer die sie mir leider noch nicht geben kann. Als ich diese Woche mal wieder anrief sah eine andere Dame keine trackingnummer. Jetzt frage ich mich wo sah denn die Dame die trackingnummer? In ihrer Wunderkugel? 😂 Noch 2 Wochen dann wird storniert. Hab die Schnauze voll.


Da wirste echt von vorne bis hinten verarscht. Katastrophal. 

Setz denen ne Frist, nach deren Ablauf du stornieren wirst. Vielleicht hilft es ja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## standard2k (7. Januar 2021)

Ich hab grad ne Trackingnr von YT erhalten. Hat jetzt nur 3 Monate gedauert


----------



## Naidrock (7. Januar 2021)

Hat Jemand schon der ca. 23.11 im Outlet bestellt hat sein Bike schon bzw. Trackingnummer?
Ich hab bisher nur mein Zubehör erhalten (Schaltauge & Flasche)


----------



## Stephan1970 (7. Januar 2021)

Bei mir Fehlanzeige!


----------



## natas_germany (12. Januar 2021)

Marmtb87 schrieb:


> So, mittlerweile haben wir 2021 und immer noch keine Spur von meinem bike das ich im Juli letzten Jahres bestellt habe und am 14.10 lieferbar sein sollte. Als ich kurz vor Weihnachten anrief hieß es das bike wurde gebaut und wartet auf den Versand. Was ich ja nicht glaubte weil mir das bis dahin ja schon öfters erzählt wurde. Die Dame sah sogar auf wundersame weise ne trackingnummer die sie mir leider noch nicht geben kann. Als ich diese Woche mal wieder anrief sah eine andere Dame keine trackingnummer. Jetzt frage ich mich wo sah denn die Dame die trackingnummer? In ihrer Wunderkugel? 😂 Noch 2 Wochen dann wird storniert. Hab die Schnauze voll.


Ich habe im September bestellt (kannst meine Leidensgeschichte weiter oben lesen wenn Du viel Zeit hast) und hatte auch irgendwann eine Trackingnummer erhalten. Nachdem sich nach 4 Wochen nichts beim Status getan hatte und jetzt kürzlich angeblich ein DHL Nachforschungsauftrag gestellt werden sollte, fiel auf, dass "mein Rad" doch noch nicht abgeholt worden war weil es angeblich eine Beanstandung von DHL gab: Die Fahrradkartons seien zu schwer. Betroffen sind davon aber viele Räder, nicht bloß meines. Vielleicht bist Du da auch bei? Lohnt sich ggf mal nachzufragen...ich habe gestern jedenfalls 2 neue Trackingnummern erhalten. DHL Status ist auch bei diesen "Status offen - Wir erwarten Ihre Sendungsdaten in Kürze."
Also hat sich bei mir nix geändert als dass die Trackingnummern aus anderen Ziffern bestehen


----------



## natas_germany (12. Januar 2021)

abutri schrieb:


> Wer wartet von euch länger als
> 1 Monat?
> 2 Monate?
> 3 Monate?
> ...


Bestellt am 16.09.2020. Lieferbar ab dem 30.09.2020 - bisher nicht angekommen.


----------



## Donnerbolzen (12. Januar 2021)

natas_germany schrieb:


> Bestellt am 16.09.2020. Lieferbar ab dem 30.09.2020 - bisher nicht angekommen.


Mein Jeffsy wurde 8 Tage nach der Bestellung geliefert 👍
War im Januar 2020 also vor Corona und SAP Einführung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seebsen (12. Januar 2021)

IZZO Pro am 01.10.20 bestellt mit "Verfügbar ab 02.12.20", aber bin fest davon ausgegangen, dass es vor Weihnachten nichts mehr wird. 
04.01.21 E-Mail mit Trackingnummer und seit gestern tut sich was in der Sendungsverfolgung.
Alles komplett im Rahmen, warte gespannt auf mein neues Trailbike.


----------



## MarKurte (13. Januar 2021)

natas_germany schrieb:


> Bestellt am 16.09.2020. Lieferbar ab dem 30.09.2020 - bisher nicht angekommen.


Das ist so lächerlich  
Mein Beileid, jung...


----------



## Naidrock (13. Januar 2021)

23.11 Outlet Bike das auf Lager ist bestellt und direkt bezahlt.
Bisher nur Zubehör erhalten (Flasche und Schaltauge) kein Bike keine Trackingnummer.
Wenn sich nach 2 Monaten nichts tut, bin ich am überlegen ob ich es storniere und eine alternative mir suche.


----------



## Stephan1970 (13. Januar 2021)

Was soll da die Alternative sein bei dem Preis? Abgesehen davon, dass 2021 fast alle Marken aufschlagen und ich vermute die wenigen Outlett Decoys 2020 bekommt man zunächst für maximal 500€ weniger. Insoweit sind die 800€, bzw. 900€ Nachlass für die 2019er schon sehr gut. Ich finde zudem das Cf Pro super equiped. Da kann ich auch was warten! Und bis dahin fahr ich bio. ^^


----------



## nox_ (13. Januar 2021)

> wir haben Deine Bestellung xx nochmals mit unserer Bestell- und Logistikabteilung überprüft und müssen Dir leider mitteilen, dass aufgrund eines Bestandsfehlers das von Dir bestellte Bike leider nicht mehr verfügbar ist. In diesem Fall müssen wir die Bestellung leider stornieren, natürlich werden wir Dir den Kaufpreis umgehend an Dein Banküberweisung zurück überweisen.


Outlet Tues, Ende November bestellt


----------



## Naidrock (13. Januar 2021)

nox_ schrieb:


> Outlet Tues, Ende November bestellt


Support angeschrieben? Oder hat YT selbständig gemeldet?


----------



## nox_ (13. Januar 2021)

Naidrock schrieb:


> Support angeschrieben? Oder hat YT selbständig gemeldet?


Hab ihnen 1x gestern und 1x vor Weihnachten geschrieben - heute die Antwort. Also neben fehlerhaften Lagerbeständen dürfte auch die Abarbeitung der Anfragen etwas abenteuerlich sein. Aber vielleicht wird man ab der zweiten Frage höher priorisiert 🤷


----------



## Naidrock (13. Januar 2021)

nox_ schrieb:


> Hab ihnen 1x gestern und 1x vor Weihnachten geschrieben - heute die Antwort. Also neben fehlerhaften Lagerbeständen dürfte auch die Abarbeitung der Anfragen etwas abenteuerlich sein. Aber vielleicht wird man ab der zweiten Frage höher priorisiert 🤷


Danke. Okay. Vllt bringt es was die nochmal zu nerven.


----------



## Stephan1970 (13. Januar 2021)

Oh Mann, das ist hart!


----------



## natas_germany (14. Januar 2021)

nox_ schrieb:


> Hab ihnen 1x gestern und 1x vor Weihnachten geschrieben - heute die Antwort. Also neben fehlerhaften Lagerbeständen dürfte auch die Abarbeitung der Anfragen etwas abenteuerlich sein. Aber vielleicht wird man ab der zweiten Frage höher priorisiert 🤷


Den Eindruck hatte ich leider nicht. Ich habe 20+ Mails geschrieben und ca 15 Mal angerufen. Trotzdem schien es immer so, dass der Kundenservice "im Standard" arbeiten wollte und weiterhin von seinem Informationsstand als korrekt und verlässlich ausging - was er ja leider nicht war. Da fehlte mir der Realitätscheck. Das letzte der mich betreffenden Probleme war, dass DHL die Kartons wegen angeblichem Übergewicht nicht mitgenommen hatte. Die standen also 2 -3 (Evtl sogar schon seit 4 Wochen, das werde ich wohl nie rausfinden) im Lager rum und ich erhielt auf meine Anfragen wieso sich der DHL Status nicht ändert, immer wieder die Aussage, dass das Rad definitiv abgeholt worden sei und bei DHL verschollen sein muss.
Das ist schon krass wenn sowas nicht auffällt, zumal mein Rad nicht das einzig Betroffene sein soll.
Was mich dann richtig aufgeregt hat, war, dass sie mein Rad einfach wieder hinten in die Versandreihe einreihen wollten...Da fehlt dann jemand der solche Fälle eigenständig priorisiert und dafür sorgt dass beschleunigt abgewickelt/versendet wird.

Mittlerweile läuft aber wohl alles und Das Rad ist laut DHL Statusupdate im Zulauf. Ob mein letzter Anruf zu einer Priorisierung geführt hat oder das jetzt zufällig so schnell weiterging, wusste mein Ansprechpartner bei YT auch nicht.

Meine Story (stark verkürzt):
Bestellt 16.09. (lieferbar ab 30.09.20)
...dazwischen viele Mails/Anrufe/Trackingnummer vom 14.12.29 die nie ihren Status änderte...
Zweite Trackingnummer am 12.01.21
Zustellung Toolbox am 13.01.21
Voraussichtliche Zustellung Fahrrad am 14.01.21

Also wenn DHL es erstmal wirklich hat, geht es flott.
Ich drücke mir die Daumen dass es wirklich heute kommt und Mängelfrei ist...

Ich gebe noch mal mein Gefühl zu den Bearbeitern mit:
Es gibt da einige "neue Mitarbeiter" in der Hotline die mich ständig mit Allgemein Floskeln bedienen wollten. "Da musst Du einfach noch Geduld haben". Die Gespräche waren nutzlos, zumindest wenn man sich auf so einen Problempfad und Dauer befindet wie ich. Quasi "vermenschlichte Bandansagen" die mich zur Weißglut trieben.
Beruhigend und nützlich waren ausschließlich die Gespräche mit "Moritz Baumung" und "Christoph Pieschel". Beide haben sich natürlich auch auf die fehlerhaften Infos der anderen Abteilungen verlassen, vermittelten aber wenigstens den Eindruck sich mit dem Vorgang beschäftigen zu wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergd (14. Januar 2021)

natas_germany schrieb:


> Den Eindruck hatte ich leider nicht. Ich habe 20+ Mails geschrieben und ca 15 Mal angerufen. Trotzdem schien es immer so, dass der Kundenservice "im Standard" arbeiten wollte und weiterhin von seinem Informationsstand als korrekt und verlässlich ausging - was er ja leider nicht war. Da fehlte mir der Realitätscheck. Das letzte der mich betreffenden Probleme war, dass DHL die Kartons wegen angeblichem Übergewicht nicht mitgenommen hatte. Die standen also 2 -3 (Evtl sogar schon seit 4 Wochen, das werde ich wohl nie rausfinden) im Lager rum und ich erhielt auf meine Anfragen wieso sich der DHL Status nicht ändert, immer wieder die Aussage, dass das Rad definitiv abgeholt worden sei und bei DHL verschollen sein muss.
> Das ist schon krass wenn sowas nicht auffällt, zumal mein Rad nicht das einzig Betroffene sein soll.
> Was mich dann richtig aufgeregt hat, war, dass sie mein Rad einfach wieder hinten in die Versandreihe einreihen wollten...Da fehlt dann jemand der solche Fälle eigenständig priorisiert und dafür sorgt dass beschleunigt abgewickelt/versendet wird.
> 
> ...



Ich kann nur was zu dem DHL Thema sagen, ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, arbeite auch in einer Firma in der sperrgut versendet wird, DHL hatte hier ab Anfang Dezember extreme Probleme mit dem Versand von Sperrgut. 

Von uns waren Pakete teilweise 3-4 Wochen bei DHL in einem Depot gestanden, wurde dann auf unsere Nachfrage, wann es den weiter geht, wieder an uns zurück geschickt. Frechheit der Kundschaft gegenüber und dem Versender gegenüber, da dieser dann einfach nochmal die Versandkosten verlangt hat. Bei kleinen Unternehmen, dazu zähle ich meinen Arbeitgeber nicht YT, ist das dann schon heftig. 

Begründet wurde es von DHL mit, "wir müssen erst das erhöhte aufkommen der "normalen" Pakete, wegen Weihnachten abarbeiten und dann werden erst wieder Sperrgut Pakete versendet.."

So viel dazu...


----------



## natas_germany (14. Januar 2021)

Bergd schrieb:


> Ich kann nur was zu dem DHL Thema sagen, ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, arbeite auch in einer Firma in der sperrgut versendet wird, DHL hatte hier ab Anfang Dezember extreme Probleme mit dem Versand von Sperrgut.
> 
> Von uns waren Pakete teilweise 3-4 Wochen bei DHL in einem Depot gestanden, wurde dann auf unsere Nachfrage, wann es den weiter geht, wieder an uns zurück geschickt. Frechheit der Kundschaft gegenüber und dem Versender gegenüber, da dieser dann einfach nochmal die Versandkosten verlangt hat. Bei kleinen Unternehmen, dazu zähle ich meinen Arbeitgeber nicht YT, ist das dann schon heftig.
> 
> ...


Ja, von solchen Methoden seitens DHL hat mir YT einige Wochen lang vorher auch erzählt (darum sind die wohl auch davon ausgegangen dass mein Rad bei DHL im Lager steht), mit dem Unterschied dass DHL es nur so kennt, dass Sperrgut nur eine Weile bei DHL im Depot "liegen bleibt" bis wieder Ressourcen frei sind - und dann wird es irgendwann weitergeschickt. Kleinsendungen vor Sperrgut quasi. 
Ich will auch YT nicht alles aufbürden...aber den Bärenanteil schon. BZW hauptsächlich den Teil, dass die (in meinem Fall) nie valide Informationen vorliegen hatten.
Hätte ich mich auf die Karre (Decoy Shred nicht so versteift und hätten andere liefern können und hätte ich den Jobrad Antrag mal eben so einfach ändern können, hätte ich noch storniert. Aber nun soll es laut DHAL ja bald da sein (heute war Zustellstermin, der wurde vorhin seitens DHL auf morgen geändert).
Sind wohl einfach beschissene Zeiten für nen Fahrradkauf...


----------



## Bergd (15. Januar 2021)

natas_germany schrieb:


> Ja, von solchen Methoden seitens DHL hat mir YT einige Wochen lang vorher auch erzählt (darum sind die wohl auch davon ausgegangen dass mein Rad bei DHL im Lager steht), mit dem Unterschied dass DHL es nur so kennt, dass Sperrgut nur eine Weile bei DHL im Depot "liegen bleibt" bis wieder Ressourcen frei sind - und dann wird es irgendwann weitergeschickt. Kleinsendungen vor Sperrgut quasi.
> Ich will auch YT nicht alles aufbürden...aber den Bärenanteil schon. BZW hauptsächlich den Teil, dass die (in meinem Fall) nie valide Informationen vorliegen hatten.
> Hätte ich mich auf die Karre (Decoy Shred nicht so versteift und hätten andere liefern können und hätte ich den Jobrad Antrag mal eben so einfach ändern können, hätte ich noch storniert. Aber nun soll es laut DHAL ja bald da sein (heute war Zustellstermin, der wurde vorhin seitens DHL auf morgen geändert).
> Sind wohl einfach beschissene Zeiten für nen Fahrradkauf...



Ich wollte hier das Verhalten und die Fehlinformationen auch gar nicht kleinreden, wie du schon sagst Bärenanteil hat YT. Wollte nur kurz erklären wie es derzeit bei DHL zu geht.

Ich drück dir jedenfalls die Daumen, dass dein Shred heute dann auch wirklich kommt und wünsch dir viel spaß damit.  Bin es mal probegefahren und das Bike macht schon spaß.


----------



## Marmtb87 (15. Januar 2021)

Ich bin dann raus hier🤟. Decoy shred im Juli letzten Jahres bestellt sollte lieferbar ab 14.10. sein. Gestern ist es dann mit etwas Verspätung gekommen 😅


----------



## Stephan1970 (15. Januar 2021)

Nachdem ich durch die Stornomeldungen hier etwas verunsichert war, hab ich mich heute mal durch die YT Warteschleife gekämpft. Die nette Dame von YT (Fr. Fatma) hat dann mal für mich recherchiert und mich zurückgerufen. Die Bikes werden demnach an unterschiedliche Standorten in Ostdeutschland zusammengeschraubt. Meins stand wohl fertig dort wo es nicht in den Versand geht. Jetzt wird es an einen anderen Standort verbracht, von wo es dann versendet wird. Das könnte aber noch etwas dauern wurde mir gesagt. Naja, immerhin scheint es mein Bike zu geben.
Ich kann allen Wartenden nur raten dort anzurufen. Mein Bike wäre ohne Nachfrage vermutlich dort versauert!


----------



## MaHa27 (15. Januar 2021)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Nachdem ich durch die Stornomeldungen hier etwas verunsichert war, hab ich mich heute mal durch die YT Warteschleife gekämpft. Die nette Dame von YT (Fr. Fatma) hat dann mal für mich recherchiert und mich zurückgerufen. Die Bikes werden demnach an unterschiedliche Standorten in Ostdeutschland zusammengeschraubt. Meins stand wohl fertig dort wo es nicht in den Versand geht. Jetzt wird es an einen anderen Standort verbracht, von wo es dann versendet wird. Das könnte aber noch etwas dauern wurde mir gesagt. Naja, immerhin scheint es mein Bike zu geben.
> Ich kann allen Wartenden nur raten dort anzurufen. Mein Bike wäre ohne Nachfrage vermutlich dort versauert!


Naja, um Ausreden ist man bei YT nicht verlegen. Bike bestellt, pünktlich 2 Wochen vor dem genannten Liefertermin Geld überwiesen. Zahlungsbestätigung erhalten....dann aber nichts mehr. Rufe nun seit 4 Wochen bei YT an um den Liefertermin für ein Capra Base zu erfahren: Rad ist fertig kommissioniert, aber DHL kommt wegen Corona nicht, nächste Woche aber ganz bestimmt. Eine Woche später die gleiche Nummer: nächste Woche aber wirklich ganz bestimmt. Ihr könnt es euch denken, wieder keine Versandbestätigung - dafür aber die Benachrichtigung, dass bisher keine Zahlung eingegangen wäre und die Bestellung in 10 Tagen storniert wird wenn kein Zahlungseingang erfolgt ist. Natürlich sofort wieder angerufen: ist leider ein Systemfehler. Auf die Frage wann denn nun endlich versendet wird, wieder die gleiche Antwort: nächste Woche gaaanz bestimmt. Diesmal waren übrigens angeblich die Versandlabels falsch bedruckt.  
Mein Fazit: wenn ich die ganzen Berichte hier vorher gelesen hätte, hätte ich woanders ein Bike für meinen Sohn bestellt. 
Mein Tipp: Sucht Euch einen anderen Hersteller, YT ist schon beim Kauf unzuverlässig - wie wird das erst bei Beanstandungen o.ä. sein.
P.S. Habe mir selber übrigens ein Cube bei Rabe Bikes bestellt: Geld überwiesen, Zahlungseingangsbestätigung erhalten, zusammen mit der Tracking Nr. für den Versand. Nach 2 Tagen wurde geliefert. So kann es auch gehen, zumindest wenn man die Kunden und den Kundendienst ernst nimmt.


----------



## nikl69 (15. Januar 2021)

Ich will keine Entschuldigung für YT bringen  aber DHL hat wirklich wegen Corona sehr spontan bestimmte Pakete und in bestimmte Länder nicht mehr geliefert/ beliefert. Erst ging es nur um Pakete über 35 kg und Sperrgut  dann gingen bestimmte Länder gar nicht mehr....
Das YT auch ohne DHL im Chaos gelandet ist  steht wohl außer Frage


----------



## seebsen (15. Januar 2021)

Wie jedes Jahr hat DHL zu der Zeit Probleme mit Lieferung, vor allem bei Sperrgut, damit sollte man wirklich mal rechnen.


----------



## MaHa27 (15. Januar 2021)

Klar kann es mal wegen DHL länger dauern. Aber es gab nach jedem Anruf eine neue Begründung: mal das falsche Label, mal eine falsche Gewichtsangabe und jedes Mal das Versprechen in der nächsten Woche wird versendet...und on Top, die falsche Benachrichtigung des fehlenden Zahlungseingangs.
Und wenn man sich dann durchs Forum liest sieht man immer wieder die gleichen Ausreden. Da wird man dann misstrauisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbmarcus (15. Januar 2021)

Ich hatte am 22.12.2020 eine Thirstmaster 5000 und ein Cable Plug Set für mein IZZO bestellt und auch gleich per paypal bezahlt. Dienstag auf Mittwoch Nacht kam die Eingangsbestätigung des Geldes und am Mittwoch der Versandlink. Gestern kam dann noch die Ausgangsrechnung. Am Status bei DHL hat sich aber noch nichts getan. Letztendlich hatte ich aber auch nicht erwartet das es viel schneller geht. Durch die ganzen Feiertage/Urlaub kann das schon etwas dauern. Und dann haben wir ja leider noch Corona. Da kann es ganz schnell gehen und irgendwelche Abteilungen sind komplett geschlossen. Und dann kann eben auch ein ganzer Betrieb still stehen.

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## Rockside (16. Januar 2021)

Ich habe auch für ein paar Parts von YT einen Versandlink bekommen. Von DHL-Seite hat sich dann gar nix mehr gerührt, und auf einmal stand der Paketbote unangekündigt vor der Tür. 

Das mit den Paketankündigungen läuft nur, wenn's bei DHL auch einer macht.


----------



## mtbmarcus (16. Januar 2021)

Ich bin heute auch von der Trainingsrunde zurückgekommen und das Paket hat in der Garage gestanden  

Gruß
Marcus


----------



## 2002tii (17. Januar 2021)

Gestern war es dann bei mir auch soweit.

Izzo Pro in Schwarz, Größe M.
Bestellt am 22.09.2020
Lieferbar ab 2.12.
Tracking kam am 8.1.
Am 11.1. war das Paket dann unterwegs und hing bis 15.1. in Paketzentrum wo es abgesendet wurde. 
Früh morgens am 15.1. war das Paket dann im Paketzentrum des Empfänggebiets und wurde am nächsten Tag ins Zustellfahrzeug geladen.

Auch wenn die Kommunikation eine Katastrophe war bin ich mit dem Termin zufrieden. Damit hatte ich bei Bestellung gerechnet - auch wenn es natürlich schön gewesen wäre, wenn man in der Bestellbestätigung ein halbwegs verlässliches Datum bekommen hätte.


----------



## Naidrock (21. Januar 2021)

Outlet Decoy am 24.11 bestellt.
Hatte zum 4. Mal Kontakt mit dem Support.
Wieder wurde behauptet das mein Bike zur Kommesonierung freigegeben ist und nächste Woche in den Versand geht. Hab die Schnauze voll. Wenn nächste Woche nix passiert, werde ich stornieren. Lass mich doch net verarschen


----------



## Dampfmaschine (21. Januar 2021)

Mein Capra ist heute auch gekommen. Bestellt im September, Lieferung ab 16.12.2020. Nach Anfrage hieß es Versand 2 kW. Alles super. Kommunikation über Mail war auch gut. Antwort immer am nächsten Tag. Kann mich nicht beschweren. Jetzt freue ich mich auf die erste Ausfahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (24. Januar 2021)

war bestimmt schon mal die Frage in diesem langen thread, finde sie aber nicht - deswegen frage ich evtl, nochmal - schon mal Sorry, falls das der Fall ist. Hab interesse am YT Jeffsy Base - welches ausverkauft ist, wird das nochmal aufgelegt oder kommt ein 2021 Modell, oder bin ich für 2021 schon zu spät?


----------



## nox_ (24. Januar 2021)

Normalerweise wird das dann durch das neue Modelljahr ersetzt. Die 2021er sollen im Februar/März kommen. Also zu spät für 2020 und nur kurz warten für 2021 
(wobei bestellbar != lieferbar  )


----------



## Bergd (24. Januar 2021)

Evtl kommt gibt's ja auch wieder ein Outlet, wenn die neuen Modelle da sind(?) Da könntest du dann auch wieder ne Chance auf ein 2020er Base haben


----------



## MaHa27 (24. Januar 2021)

Die Informationen zu Lieferbarkeit sind bei YT leider nicht verlässlich. Angekündigte Termine verschieben sich da schon mal um Monate. Die Gründe sind lt. YT vielfältig,  viele sagen hier im Forum, dass die Firma einfach zu schnell gewachsen ist....Das hätte vielleicht für die ersten Jahre gelten können, aber mittlerweile scheint es eher Ignoranz und Desinteresse an den Kunden zu sein. Meine persönliche Meinung: es gibt genug vergleichbare Modelle von verlässlicheren Herstellern. 
PS: Meine Meinung basiert (leider) auf persönlichen Erfahrungen


----------



## Bergd (25. Januar 2021)

MaHa27 schrieb:


> Die Informationen zu Lieferbarkeit sind bei YT leider nicht verlässlich. Angekündigte Termine verschieben sich da schon mal um Monate. Die Gründe sind lt. YT vielfältig,  viele sagen hier im Forum, dass die Firma einfach zu schnell gewachsen ist....Das hätte vielleicht für die ersten Jahre gelten können, aber mittlerweile scheint es eher Ignoranz und Desinteresse an den Kunden zu sein. Meine persönliche Meinung: es gibt genug vergleichbare Modelle von verlässlicheren Herstellern.
> PS: Meine Meinung basiert (leider) auf persönlichen Erfahrungen


Die Verfügbarkeit soll sich ja laut dem neuen CEO ändern. Bedeutet Liefertermine sollen in Zukunft wieder eingehalten werden. Das werden wir aber erst erfahren wenn die neuen Modelle, verfügbar sind.


----------



## Stephan1970 (25. Januar 2021)

Heute Morgen habe ich die Versandbenachrichtigung für mein Decoy Cf Pro (Bestellung 23.11.) erhalten. Mal schauen wie lange das jetzt noch dauert.....


----------



## Naidrock (25. Januar 2021)

Bei mir das selbe, Bestellt am 24.11 Decoy Base aus dem Outlet.
Dann hoffen wir mal das es bald kommt.

Zur Information. Ich habe letzte Woche Kontakt mit dem Support gehabt. Wieder kamen so Phrasen wie "Kommt bald".... dann habe ich mit Stornierung gedroht. Ich habe so das Gefühl das der Supporter dann wirklich mal nachgeschaut hat...... kann mich au täuschen ...


----------



## DanSkuler (26. Januar 2021)

Es gibt auch mal richtige gute Bestellvorgänge und ich hatte da richtig Glück. Am 14.10. ein Capra Comp bestellt und da wurde die Lieferbarkeit ab 20.01.21 angegeben. Die Trackingnummer kam am 22.01.21 und heute den 26.01. war das Bike schon da. Ich hoffe damit ist der Bann der schlechten Lieferungen gebrochen


----------



## Stephan1970 (27. Januar 2021)

Mein Junior rief mich gerade aus dem homeschooling an. Der nette Mann von der Post hat soeben zwei Pakete von YT (ein großes und ein kleines) vorbeigebracht. Heute Abend wird geschraubt!


----------



## Naidrock (27. Januar 2021)

Meins hängt noch im Verteilzentrum.
Mal sehen wann es eingeladen wird.. 
Viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan1970 (27. Januar 2021)

Komischerweise war bei  mir kein DHL Tracking möglich. Es kam da nur die Meldung dass der Versand elektronisch angekündigt wurde .... Ist dann vielleicht ein gutes Zeichen!


----------



## Rockside (27. Januar 2021)

Da hatte wohl einer bei der DHL 'Arbeit eingespart'.


----------



## Stephan1970 (27. Januar 2021)

Boa, bin gerade so richtig sauer! Beim auspacken Macken an der Kurbel, der Carbonschwinge, deutliche Nutzungsspuren Griffgummis/Kassette/Schaltwerk/Reifen/ Felgen. Akku ausgebaut und in den inneren Vertiefungen Drecknester. Dann die Gewißheit beim Einschalten, dass bereits 160km abgespult wurden......
Ja ok, es ist eins aus dem Outlett, aber die hatten diesmal nichts ala "Neurad mit Gebrauchsspuren", etc. dazugeschrieben.
Morgen erst mal telefonieren.


----------



## Bergd (28. Januar 2021)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Boa, bin gerade so richtig sauer! Beim auspacken Macken an der Kurbel, der Carbonschwinge, deutliche Nutzungsspuren Griffgummis/Kassette/Schaltwerk/Reifen/ Felgen. Akku ausgebaut und in den inneren Vertiefungen Drecknester. Dann die Gewißheit beim Einschalten, dass bereits 160km abgespult wurden......
> Ja ok, es ist eins aus dem Outlett, aber die hatten diesmal nichts ala "Neurad mit Gebrauchsspuren", etc. dazugeschrieben.
> Morgen erst mal telefonieren.


Outlet bleibt Outlet... Bedeutet ja, das es Nutzungsspuren hat. Sind meist ja Fahrräder die wieder von Kunden zurück kamen, soweit ich das weiß. Je nachdem wie viel weniger du für das Bike gezahlt hast. Soweit ich weiß, bedeutet umso günstiger, umso gebrauchter.

Zudem 160km, fahr ich dir an einem Wochenende mit nem E-Bike. Finde ich nicht so schlimm.

Hast du eigentich jemanden erreicht? Was kam den rauß?


----------



## Rockside (28. Januar 2021)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Ja ok, es ist eins aus dem Outlett, aber die hatten diesmal nichts ala "Neurad mit Gebrauchsspuren", etc. dazugeschrieben.


Warum sollten die ein Neurad ins Outlet schieben, für einen niedrigeren Preis verkaufen und nicht als Neurad zum Neupreis verkaufen?
Anscheinend brennt gerade wieder der Geiz-ist-geil Gaul durch.


----------



## Stephan1970 (28. Januar 2021)

Ich habe den jetzt mal geschrieben. Mal schauen was da kommt.
@Dirty Track: Auslaufmodelle (2019er) gibt's ja auch noch!


----------



## Naidrock (28. Januar 2021)

Mein Bike das ich gestern erhalten habe, auch aus dem Outlet auch ein Decoy, ist komplett neu. 0km auf dem Tacho. Alles UVP. Outlet heißt nicht direkt gebraucht. Man muss denke ich einfach Glück haben.


----------



## BenniM (28. Januar 2021)

Da ich jetzt schon seit 3 Wochen auf ein "Sofort verfügbares" Schaltaugenset für mein Capra warte reihe ich mich hier auch mal mit ein . Echt traurig wie der Service über die Jahre abgebaut hat.


----------



## StormBi_King (2. Februar 2021)

Naidrock schrieb:


> Mein Bike das ich gestern erhalten habe, auch aus dem Outlet auch ein Decoy, ist komplett neu. 0km auf dem Tacho. Alles UVP. Outlet heißt nicht direkt gebraucht. Man muss denke ich einfach Glück haben.


Ich hatte mir auch ein 2019er Tues 2020 gekauft. War auch NEU und ohne Verschleiß oder Kratzer. Outlet steht für Ausschußware, für Ware die nicht bis zum Erscheinen Neuer Modelle innerhalb einer jeweiligen Saison verkauft werden konnte. 

Bei den Decoys aus dem Outlet vor einiger Zeit stand soweit ich mich erinnere, dass diese minimale Gebrauchtspuren aufwiesen. Wenn nichts diesbzgl. vermerkt wird, dann muss es sich um Neuware aus der vorangegangen Saison handeln. Andererseits macht sich YT evtl. schadensersatzpflichtig xD, da "Outlet" nicht gleich "Gebraucht - oder Flohmarkt" bedeutet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YellowYellow (17. Februar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
hat sich jemand eines der "sofort verfügbaren" Modelle gesichert und kann etwas zur derzeitigen Lieferzeit sagen?


----------



## flouing (19. Februar 2021)

YellowYellow schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat sich jemand eines der "sofort verfügbaren" Modelle gesichert und kann etwas zur derzeitigen Lieferzeit sagen?


Servus
Hab vorletzten Montag ein sofort lieferbares izzo pro Race bestellt. am Montag eine Woche darauf die E-Mail des Zahlungseingangs bekommen und heute die Versandbestätigung bekommen. Läuft also ganz gut.
Grüße Flo


----------



## YellowYellow (19. Februar 2021)

flouing schrieb:


> Servus
> Hab vorletzten Montag ein sofort lieferbares izzo pro Race bestellt. am Montag eine Woche darauf die E-Mail des Zahlungseingangs bekommen und heute die Versandbestätigung bekommen. Läuft also ganz gut.
> Grüße Fl


----------



## YellowYellow (19. Februar 2021)

Schön zu hören. Warte auf mein Capra Pro Race.
2 - 3 Wochen sind ja in Ordnung,  2 - 3 Monate  wäre bei sofort verfügbar nicht fair.


----------



## serioux (22. Februar 2021)

Laut Kundenhotline wird bei YT nur einmal die Woche das Bankkonto auf neue Geldeingänge gecheckt...das System scheint wohl noch aus dem Mittelalter zu kommen


----------



## isofruit (22. Februar 2021)

Ich habe mir ein Jeffsy Blaze geordert. Die Zahlungsbestätigung kam ziemlich flott, scheint also zumindest da keine Probleme zu geben  
Lieferbar natürlich erst in 6 Wochen, aber das war ja bekannt. Hoffe nur, dass es auch dabei bleibt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## serioux (25. Februar 2021)

YellowYellow schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat sich jemand eines der "sofort verfügbaren" Modelle gesichert und kann etwas zur derzeitigen Lieferzeit sagen?



Habe vor gut einer Woche ein sofort verfügbares Bike bestellt. Bis jetzt keine Reaktion seitens YT.

Wahrscheinlich haben sie mein Geld erstmal in Bitcoin investiert


----------



## serioux (25. Februar 2021)

YellowYellow schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> hat sich jemand eines der "sofort verfügbaren" Modelle gesichert und kann etwas zur derzeitigen Lieferzeit sagen?



Habe vor gut einer Woche ein sofort verfügbares Bike bestellt. Bis jetzt keine Reaktion seitens YT.

Wahrscheinlich haben sie mein Geld erstmal in Bitcoin investiert


----------



## chrisxc (25. Februar 2021)

Als ich heute morgen auf mein Handy geschaut habe war da eine grandiose Überraschung in meinen Mails. YT Industries schreibt "good times sind auf dem Weg zu dir" ... oh yeah   
Und das obwohl ich am Montag erst das Izzo Pro in XXL bestellt hatte, bei dem lieferbar ab 31.03.21 dabei stand. Bei all den Schreckensmeldungen hier hatte ich mich gedanklich auf frühestens Anfang April eingestellt.
DHL hat vor paar Minuten auch schon geschrieben, dass es am Samstag dann soweit ist. Somit ist klar was ich dieses Wochenende machen werde, kann's kaum erwarten.


----------



## flouing (26. Februar 2021)

Kleines Update zu meiner Bestellung der Ablauf bei YT ging bei mir ja ganz flott, gut bei Commencal ging alles schneller aber die scheinen einfach besser aufgestellt zu sein.
Jetzt scheitert es nur noch an DHL und zwar richtig, mein Bike bewegt sich seit Samstag nicht mehr, da DHL anscheinend Sperrgut gerne zurückstellt wenn sie erhöhtes Sendungsaufkommen haben.
Ist ja verständlich für 1-2 Tage aber ein Paket fast eine Woche in die Ecke zu stellen ist unverschämt. Nach Anruf bei DHL wird eine Nachforschung erstellt dauert wieder 3 Tage.
Mein Commencal kam mit UPS nach 2 Tagen aus Andorra und DHL schafft es nicht innerhalb von Bayern.
Was mich an YT bisschen nervt ist das man ewig in der Hotline hängt und keiner hin geht hab's mehrfach versucht jeweils 30 Minuten.
Das hatte ich weder bei Propain oder Commencal die sind da sehr viel besser.
YT würde sich einen Gefallen tun wenn sie den Versandpartner wechseln.
Geb euch bescheid wenn mein Bike zugestellt ist scheint aber noch zu dauern.


----------



## Endurobiker04 (28. Februar 2021)

flouing schrieb:


> Kleines Update zu meiner Bestellung der Ablauf bei YT ging bei mir ja ganz flott, gut bei Commencal ging alles schneller aber die scheinen einfach besser aufgestellt zu sein.
> Jetzt scheitert es nur noch an DHL und zwar richtig, mein Bike bewegt sich seit Samstag nicht mehr, da DHL anscheinend Sperrgut gerne zurückstellt wenn sie erhöhtes Sendungsaufkommen haben.
> Ist ja verständlich für 1-2 Tage aber ein Paket fast eine Woche in die Ecke zu stellen ist unverschämt. Nach Anruf bei DHL wird eine Nachforschung erstellt dauert wieder 3 Tage.
> Mein Commencal kam mit UPS nach 2 Tagen aus Andorra und DHL schafft es nicht innerhalb von Bayern.
> ...


Gude.

Wenn ich dir meine Probleme mit YT erzählen würde, würdest du deine Bestellung berechnen. Ich wollte das Capra Shred haben. Bestellt bezahlt alles super geklappt. Ich wurde nur belogen und in der Hotline war das kürzeste 35 min Wartezeit die spitze war nach 1,5 Std hab ich aufgegeben. Emails von yt DEIN BIKE IST FERTIG DEIN BIKE GEHT MORGEN RAUS DEIN BIKE IST IN DER KOMMISSION bla bla bla. Bis ich die Bestellung Storniert habe.  Kein anstand zu sagen was wirklich los ist. Vogelstrauß Taktik das funktioniert nur eine zeitlang. Jetzt wird es ein Propain.


----------



## chrisxc (1. März 2021)

flouing schrieb:


> Kleines Update zu meiner Bestellung der Ablauf bei YT ging bei mir ja ganz flott, gut bei Commencal ging alles schneller aber die scheinen einfach besser aufgestellt zu sein.
> Jetzt scheitert es nur noch an DHL und zwar richtig, mein Bike bewegt sich seit Samstag nicht mehr, da DHL anscheinend Sperrgut gerne zurückstellt wenn sie erhöhtes Sendungsaufkommen haben.
> Ist ja verständlich für 1-2 Tage aber ein Paket fast eine Woche in die Ecke zu stellen ist unverschämt. Nach Anruf bei DHL wird eine Nachforschung erstellt dauert wieder 3 Tage.
> Mein Commencal kam mit UPS nach 2 Tagen aus Andorra und DHL schafft es nicht innerhalb von Bayern.
> ...


Nach all meiner Vorfreude, dass das Bike einen Monat früher als angekündigt abgeschickt wurde, habe ich jetzt anscheinend das gleiche Problem mit DHL.

Ursprünglich war die geplante Zustellung Samstag der 27.02. Am Samstagabend bekam ich dann eine E-Mail, dass sich die Zustellung verzögert und jetzt am Montag, 01.03., also heute geplant ist.

Allerdings hat sich seit Samstagmorgen an dem Status "Die Sendung ist in der Region des Empfängers angekommen und wird im nächsten Schritt zur Zustellbasis transportiert." nichts mehr geändert. Ich bezweifle sehr stark, dass ich heute das Bike bekomme ... 😠


----------



## Stephan1970 (1. März 2021)

Stephan1970 schrieb:


> Ich habe den jetzt mal geschrieben. Mal schauen was da kommt.
> @Dirty Track: Auslaufmodelle (2019er) gibt's ja auch noch!


Kurzer Nachtrag zu meinem Decoy. YT kam mir entgegen und hat nen ordentlichen Betrag zurückerstattet. Antwort/Geld kam hier sehr schnell!


----------



## DieTankerElite (1. März 2021)

Ich habe mir gestern Abend mein erstes YT Bike bestellt. Bin gespannt wie lange es dauert, lese hier ja recht unterschiedliches. Bike war jedenfalls verfügbar und habe mit PP bezahlt. 
Schauen wir mal, kann es kaum erwarten, mein Bike zu bekommen. Habe momentan noch ein Hardtrail😅


----------



## zmitti (1. März 2021)

DieTankerElite schrieb:


> Ich habe mir gestern Abend mein erstes YT Bike bestellt. Bin gespannt wie lange es dauert, lese hier ja recht unterschiedliches. Bike war jedenfalls verfügbar und habe mit PP bezahlt.
> Schauen wir mal, kann es kaum erwarten, mein Bike zu bekommen. Habe momentan noch ein Hardtrail😅


Cool, Glückwunsch! Was haste bestellt?


----------



## DieTankerElite (1. März 2021)

zmitti schrieb:


> Cool, Glückwunsch! Was haste bestellt?


Ja kann es kaum erwarten will das Bike am liebsten jetzt haben😂
Habe mir das Izzo Pro Race bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DieTankerElite (2. März 2021)

Also Bis jetzt bin ich überrascht, Sonntag bestellt, heute Nacht habe ich die Mail mit den Zahlungseingang bekommen und heute Früh die Meldung bekommen, die Bestellung hat das Lager verlassen. 
Jetzt liegt es an DHL


----------



## zmitti (2. März 2021)

DieTankerElite schrieb:


> Also Bis jetzt bin ich überrascht, Sonntag bestellt, heute Nacht habe ich die Mail mit den Zahlungseingang bekommen und heute Früh die Meldung bekommen, die Bestellung hat das Lager verlassen.
> Jetzt liegt es an DHL


Krass, hoffe das geht (auch bei YT in Zukunft) so weiter 🤙🏻


----------



## DieTankerElite (2. März 2021)

zmitti schrieb:


> Krass, hoffe das geht (auch bei YT in Zukunft) so weiter 🤙🏻


Ja war sehr skeptisch nachdem was ich so gelesen habe in dem Forum. Und die Zeit ist für so eine Firma völlig in Ordnung. Ich hoffe nur, dass DHL jetzt nicht bummeln... die müssten das Paket ja nur abholen 😅.
Hoffe ich auch, dass die Wartezeit bei YT bleibt, denn schneller ist kaum möglich.


----------



## Ridespot (3. März 2021)

So habe heute nachmittag das* Capra Comp 29 Black Magic XL *bestellt, genauer gesagt am 3. März 2021 um 12:53. Status steht auf  Bestellung wurde noch nicht bearbeitet. Bin mal gespannt 
Sendung war ebenfalls auf lager also mal gucken
Zahlungsart Paypal


----------



## DieTankerElite (5. März 2021)

Ich hätte heute eigentlich mein Bike bekommen müssen, aber DHL hat es nicht geschafft, warum auch immer. Die Pedale sind nämlich gekommen, hoffe das Bike wird dann morgen geliefert. 
Ich habe viel gelesen, wo viele meinten die haben ewig auf ihr Bike gewartet haben, sowas kann ich nicht bestätigen. Sonntag bestellt und am Diebstag hat es YT versendet und ab da lag es an DHL, die es nicht geschafft haben heute, warum auch immer...


----------



## Ridespot (6. März 2021)

Update 6. März 2021
Ich habe so eben um 2:33 eine email mit der zahlungsbestätigung erhalten! Ich bin jetzt schon mega aufgeregt 😃😃


----------



## DieTankerElite (6. März 2021)

Bike kam heute an, habe es schon zusammen geschraubt, muss es nur noch einstellen. Was ich alleine wie es aussieht nicht hinbekomme, da ich an der vorderen Bremse verzweifel 😅


----------



## MilkyWayne (6. März 2021)

DieTankerElite schrieb:


> Bike kam heute an, habe es schon zusammen geschraubt, muss es nur noch einstellen. Was ich alleine wie es aussieht nicht hinbekomme, da ich an der vorderen Bremse verzweifel 😅


woran scheiterts denn? kann man helfen?


----------



## DieTankerElite (6. März 2021)

MilkyWayne schrieb:


> woran scheiterts denn? kann man helfen?


Die Vordere Bremse schleift immer wieder, wenn ich das Rad drehe. da habe ioch das Gefühl, dass zwei der vier Bolzen nicht richtig zurückfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (7. März 2021)

DieTankerElite schrieb:


> Die Vordere Bremse schleift immer wieder, wenn ich das Rad drehe. da habe ioch das Gefühl, dass zwei der vier Bolzen nicht richtig zurückfahren


Kann sich nach dem einbremsen geben, sonst auch mal den Bremssattel neu zentrieren. Wären jetzt mal die beiden ersten tipps. 100% geräuschlos werden aber die wenigsten Bremsen, gerade nach dem waschen neigen sie wieder zum kurzen lärmen


----------



## JohannDoe (7. März 2021)

Servus,

ich wollte mir für diese Saison auch mal ein neues YT Capra gönnen. Wollte mich gerade an die Bestellung machen und dann das...

War mit der "Software-Umstellung" (das satanische Auge) gemeint, das implementiert werden musste? Übrigens sowohl auf der "deutschen als auch englischen Seite".

Oder sehe ich Geister, wo keine sind?


----------



## Ridespot (7. März 2021)

JohannDoe schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ich wollte mir für diese Saison auch mal ein neues YT Capra gönnen. Wollte mich gerade an die Bestellung machen und dann das...
> 
> ...


Ich habe mein Capra direkt nach der veröffentlichung der neuen website bestellt weil die ja so super schnell ausverkauft sind und soweit ich weis war die software Umstellung nur eine neue website bzw neues layout/theme.


----------



## JohannDoe (7. März 2021)

Alles schön und gut. Aber warum das "sehende Auge" auf fast jeder Seite?


----------



## Ridespot (7. März 2021)

Kein Ahnung, aber ich sehe da keine Bedeutung


----------



## flouing (8. März 2021)

Servus zusammen kleines Update mein Bike ist letzten Montag gekommen hat also dann doch alles gut funktioniert.
Grüße Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossman (8. März 2021)

DieTankerElite schrieb:


> Ja kann es kaum erwarten will das Bike am liebsten jetzt haben😂
> Habe mir das Izzo Pro Race bestellt.


Cool, hab ich mir am Freitag auch bestellt in XL. Bin gespannt wann es kommt. Verfügbarkeit war ja gegeben


----------



## rossman (8. März 2021)

DieTankerElite schrieb:


> Ja kann es kaum erwarten will das Bike am liebsten jetzt haben😂
> Habe mir das Izzo Pro Race bestellt.


Das habe ich mir am Freitag auch bestellt. Freue mich schon sehr darauf. Will endlich weg vom cc 100 mm


----------



## Ridespot (8. März 2021)

rossman schrieb:


> Das habe ich mir am Freitag auch bestellt. Freue mich schon sehr darauf. Will endlich weg vom cc 100 mm


Nice, habmir am mittwoch das capra comp bestellt in xl habe heute mal bei yt angerufen und die meinten wenn alles gut läuft wird das diese woche noch losgeschickt. Also hoffe ich mal das alles gut läuft


----------



## Ridespot (8. März 2021)

Hab mir auch schon eine aktioncam, fullface helm, bike folie und alles mögliche gekauft. Bin mega gespannt


----------



## Doempf (11. März 2021)

Reihe mich hier mal mit ein. Hab vor ein paar Wochen beim Jeffsy Blaze mit nem L zugeschlagen. Verfügbarkeit war ja der 31.03.2021, aber habe soweit noch nichts gehört bezüglich LT.
Hat sich bei jemanden von euch schon was getan? Grüße


----------



## Ridespot (11. März 2021)

Doempf schrieb:


> Reihe mich hier mal mit ein. Hab vor ein paar Wochen beim Jeffsy Blaze mit nem L zugeschlagen. Verfügbarkeit war ja der 31.03.2021, aber habe soweit noch nichts gehört bezüglich LT.
> Hat sich bei jemanden von euch schon was getan? Grüße


Hab mir letze woche Mittwoch das YT Capra Comp 29" in XL geholt, am samstag habe ich dann die Zahlungsbestätigung erhalten und habe dann mal Montag angerufen was mit meiner bestellung ist und bla. Die meinten das bike wird diese woche versendet. Bis jetzt noch nichts


----------



## F97H (12. März 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Hab mir letze woche Mittwoch das YT Capra Comp 29" in XL geholt, am samstag habe ich dann die Zahlungsbestätigung erhalten und habe dann mal Montag angerufen was mit meiner bestellung ist und bla. Die meinten das bike wird diese woche versendet. Bis jetzt noch nichts


Bei mir genau so. 3. März bestellt und Status ist nach wie vor "Order has not been processed"... Hoffen wir mal, dass sich heute im Laufe des Tages noch was an dem Bestellstatut tut


----------



## bushaltestelle (12. März 2021)

Habe am 03.03. ein Izzo Pro bestellt. Versandbestätigung seitens YT habe ich am Dienstag erhalten. Seit Mittwoch Versandstatus seitens DHL unverändert: "Die Sendung wurde von DHL bearbeitet und wird für den Weitertransport in die Region des Empfängers vorbereitet." Bin mal gespannt, wie lange das dauert....


----------



## Ridespot (12. März 2021)

bushaltestelle schrieb:


> Habe am 03.03. ein Izzo Pro bestellt. Versandbestätigung seitens YT habe ich am Dienstag erhalten. Seit Mittwoch Versandstatus seitens DHL unverändert: "Die Sendung wurde von DHL bearbeitet und wird für den Weitertransport in die Region des Empfängers vorbereitet." Bin mal gespannt, wie lange das dauert....


Das liegt daran weil das Sperrgut ist das dauert bei DHL immer länger


----------



## rossman (12. März 2021)

F97H schrieb:


> Bei mir genau so. 3. März bestellt und Status ist nach wie vor "Order has not been processed"... Hoffen wir mal, dass sich heute im Laufe des Tages noch was an dem Bestellstatut tut


Wie bei mir. Am 05.03. Izzo Pro in XL bestellt. Bislang nur Zahlung bestätigt. Sonst weiter nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bushaltestelle (12. März 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Das liegt daran weil das Sperrgut ist das dauert bei DHL immer länger


Ich weiß, ich weiß. Ich bin halt nur gespannt, ob das ein paar Tage oder Wochen dauert. Mit DHL habe ich bislang nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht...


----------



## F97H (12. März 2021)

Mein Order Status ist auf "Completed"


----------



## Ridespot (12. März 2021)

F97H schrieb:


> Mein Order Status ist auf "Completed"


Seit wann?


----------



## F97H (12. März 2021)

Maximal seit ner Std.!


----------



## Ridespot (12. März 2021)

F97H schrieb:


> Maximal seit ner Std.!


Mhhh, ok hoffe ich mal das das bei mir auch bald so ist


----------



## Eriksen (12. März 2021)

F97H schrieb:


> Mein Order Status ist auf "Completed"


bedeutet das, dass es auf den weg versandt wurde?


----------



## F97H (12. März 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> bedeutet das, dass es auf den weg versandt wurde?


Ich vermute (wirklich nur eine Vermutung), dass es dann heute oder in den nächsten Tagen der Post übergeben wird. Ich halte Euch auf dem Laufenden, falls eine Mail von DHL kommt


----------



## Eriksen (12. März 2021)

Habe mir am mittwoch das al base gekauft, habe jedoch ausversehen 2 auf vorkasse bestellt... warte immernoch auf den suppport, dass ich eins stornieren kann, bevor ich bezahle... habe angst, dass ich nicht in der Saison  fahren kann (bin jetzt schon seit september ohne bike   )


----------



## Ridespot (12. März 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> Habe mir am mittwoch das al base gekauft, habe jedoch ausversehen 2 auf vorkasse bestellt... warte immernoch auf den suppport, dass ich eins stornieren kann, bevor ich bezahle... habe angst, dass ich nicht in der Saison  fahren kann (bin jetzt schon seit september ohne bike   )


Seit September, da hast du es ja noch gut, ich fahre seit über 5 Jahren nur ein krüppeliges Hardtail  Dann habe ich im Noivember letzten Jahres das Rose Root Miller bestellt und vor etwa 2 wochen eine mail bekommenj das es doch nicht am gesagten 30. März geliefert wird sondern erst in August. Ich mein ich kann ja verstehen das es momentan etwas länger dauert aber ernsthaft 9 MONATE!? Sobald das YT (welches hoffentlich nicht so lange braucht) bei mir angekommen ist werde ich auch das Rose abbestellen! Sowas geht meiner meinung nach absolut garnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eriksen (12. März 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Seit September, da hast du es ja noch gut, ich fahre seit über 5 Jahren nur ein krüppeliges Hardtail  Dann habe ich im Noivember letzten Jahres das Rose Root Miller bestellt und vor etwa 2 wochen eine mail bekommenj das es doch nicht am gesagten 30. März geliefert wird sondern erst in August. Ich mein ich kann ja verstehen das es momentan etwas länger dauert aber ernsthaft 9 MONATE!? Sobald das YT (welches hoffentlich nicht so lange braucht) bei mir angekommen ist werde ich auch das Rose abbestellen! Sowas geht meiner meinung nach absolut garnicht


ich wechsle auch vom hardtail auf ein fully... hab mein hardtail absolut zerstört


----------



## Ridespot (12. März 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> ich wechsle auch vom hardtail auf ein fully... hab mein hardtail absolut zerstört


Meins ist auch komplett ausgelutscht, felge hat eine 8 (Wohl eher eine 9) speichen sind rausgebrochen, rad eiert wie sonst was, vorderer Bremszug ist gestern gerissen, Schaltwerk bricht andauernd ab. Das einzige gute an meinem Hardtails ist die hinterradbremse, eine Magura MT5, die habe ich mir damals geholt weil ich mit dem Hardtail immer wheelies gemacht habe und dafür auch eine vertrauliche hinterbremse benötige. Der rest ist der totale schrott....


----------



## Eriksen (12. März 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Meins ist auch komplett ausgelutscht, felge hat eine 8 (Wohl eher eine 9) speichen sind rausgebrochen, rad eiert wie sonst was, vorderer Bremszug ist gestern gerissen, Schaltwerk bricht andauernd ab. Das einzige gute an meinem Hardtails ist die hinterradbremse, eine Magura MT5, die habe ich mir damals geholt weil ich mit dem Hardtail immer wheelies gemacht habe und dafür auch eine vertrauliche hinterbremse benötige. Der rest ist der totale schrott....


also bei mir haben beide räder einen 8er... Der hintere schleift am Ramen. Der Ramen ist bereits an einer stelle stark abgeschliffen, was für mich zu gefährlich ist, da bei meinem freund der hinterbau dadurch gebrochen ist


----------



## F97H (12. März 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> bedeutet das, dass es auf den weg versandt wurde?


Gerade noch eine Mail bekommen von YT, dass das Rad nächste Woche an den Versand geht. Würde daher schätzen, dass mit Orderstatus "Complete" einen Versand in den unmittelbar darauffolgenden Tagen gemeint ist.


----------



## rossman (12. März 2021)

Hat schon Jemand von euch sein Izzo bekommen?


----------



## rossman (12. März 2021)

Hat schon Jemand von euch sein Izzo bekommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eriksen (12. März 2021)

hat jemand irgendeine information ob yt schon ein paar bikes die mit "spätestens juni" gekennzeichnet sind schon auf lager hat?


----------



## pedrolas (13. März 2021)

Salut,
Pour votre information, j'ai reçu aujourd'hui la boîte à outils YT d'un Decoy Shred, qui a été commandée le 03/03/21. 
La moto est toujours en Allemagne avec DHL.


----------



## fahrrad_fizzle (14. März 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Seit September, da hast du es ja noch gut, ich fahre seit über 5 Jahren nur ein krüppeliges Hardtail  Dann habe ich im Noivember letzten Jahres das Rose Root Miller bestellt und vor etwa 2 wochen eine mail bekommenj das es doch nicht am gesagten 30. März geliefert wird sondern erst in August. Ich mein ich kann ja verstehen das es momentan etwas länger dauert aber ernsthaft 9 MONATE!? Sobald das YT (welches hoffentlich nicht so lange braucht) bei mir angekommen ist werde ich auch das Rose abbestellen! Sowas geht meiner meinung nach absolut garnicht


Hatte dasselbe Problem mit meinem bestellten root miller (Verfügbarkeit auf August verschoben). Deshalb die Woche ein jeffsy core bestellt. Verfügbarkeit laut Bestellbestätigung im Mai. Laut Website ist die Verfügbarkeit jetzt aber auch erst August (yt hat meine Bestellung nicht geändert). Hat jmnd vielleicht schon Infos eingeholt, ob Mai bei den jeffsy core noch gehalten wird? Kommen blaze Modelle eigentlich pünktlich an?


----------



## seebsen (14. März 2021)

fahrrad_fizzle schrieb:


> Hatte dasselbe Problem mit meinem bestellten root miller (Verfügbarkeit auf August verschoben). Deshalb die Woche ein jeffsy core bestellt. Verfügbarkeit laut Bestellbestätigung im Mai. Laut Website ist die Verfügbarkeit jetzt aber auch erst August (yt hat meine Bestellung nicht geändert). Hat jmnd vielleicht schon Infos eingeholt, ob Mai bei den jeffsy core noch gehalten wird? Kommen blaze Modelle eigentlich pünktlich an?


Letztendlich sollte man sich immer an das Verfügbarkeitsdatum halten, das beim Bestellen angegeben wird. Natürlich werden spätere Bestellungen nach hinten verschoben, spielt aber für die Charge, in der sich das eigene Bike befindet, keine Rolle.


----------



## fahrrad_fizzle (14. März 2021)

seebsen schrieb:


> Letztendlich sollte man sich immer an das Verfügbarkeitsdatum halten, das beim Bestellen angegeben wird. Natürlich werden spätere Bestellungen nach hinten verschoben, spielt aber für die Charge, in der sich das eigene Bike befindet, keine Rolle.


Das habe ich beim Rose root miller auch vermutet, dann wurden aber alle Chargen auf August geschoben. Wäre schlecht, wenn YT das plötzlich auch so macht (/machen muss).


----------



## Ridespot (14. März 2021)

Habe bis jetzt noch immer keine versandbestätigung erhalten. Ich guck nochmal wie es morgen ausschaut und wenn noch immer nichts kommt dann ruf ich da mal an. Ich mein, es kann doch nciht so schwer sein ein paket zu nehmen nen sticker raufzuklatschen und an dhl zu übergeben, schließlich war das bike ja auf der website "Auf Lager". Klar haben die viele bestellungen die sie auch abarbeiten müssen was mich nur stört ist das ich da letzten montag schonmal angerufen habe und die meinten das bike würde letzte woche noch versendet werden! Meinetwegen dauert es halt länger aber dann sollen die gefälligst realistische Lieferdaten angeben.!


----------



## rossman (15. März 2021)

Ich verstehe es nicht - meine Bestellung vom 05.03.2021 eines verfügbaren Izzo Pro in XL ist bis heute noch immer nicht bearbeitet. Status seit 05.03. unverändert. Habe am 08.03.2021 noch nachträglich Trinkflaschen bestellt. Die sind mittlerweile schon am Samstag angekommen.


----------



## rossman (16. März 2021)

rossman schrieb:


> Ich verstehe es nicht - meine Bestellung vom 05.03.2021 eines verfügbaren Izzo Pro in XL ist bis heute noch immer nicht bearbeitet. Status seit 05.03. unverändert. Habe am 08.03.2021 noch nachträglich Trinkflaschen bestellt. Die sind mittlerweile schon am Samstag angekommen.


Habe heute meine Trackingnummer erhalten - Bin beruhigt


----------



## MaHa27 (16. März 2021)

rossman schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Trackingnummer erhalten - Bin beruhigt


Das das Fahrrad verfügbar ist bedeutet nicht unbedingt, dass es fertig montiert und versandbereit ist.


----------



## rossman (16. März 2021)

MaHa27 schrieb:


> Das das Fahrrad verfügbar ist bedeutet nicht unbedingt, dass es fertig montiert und versandbereit ist.


Kam aber auch von DHL die Benachrichtigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridespot (16. März 2021)

rossman schrieb:


> Habe heute meine Trackingnummer erhalten - Bin beruhigt





rossman schrieb:


> Kam aber auch von DHL die Benachrichtigung


An meinem Bestellstatus hat sich nach wie vor nichts verändert


----------



## kgoran79 (17. März 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> An meinem Bestellstatus hat sich nach wie vor nichts verändert


Auf den Bestellstatus würde ich mich nicht verlassen 😀
Habe mein Decoy schon seit Mitte April letzten Jahres...


----------



## Ridespot (17. März 2021)

kgoran79 schrieb:


> Auf den Bestellstatus würde ich mich nicht verlassen 😀
> Habe mein Decoy schon seit Mitte April letzten Jahres...
> Anhang anzeigen 1229503


Ja mag sein aber bei dir steht es ja wenigstens auf "Bestellung in Bearbeitung" und andere haben auch schon eine versandemail bekommen mit trackingnummer haben aber dennoch nach mir bestellt


----------



## kgoran79 (17. März 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Ja mag sein aber bei dir steht es ja wenigstens auf "Bestellung in Bearbeitung" und andere haben auch schon eine versandemail bekommen mit trackingnummer haben aber dennoch nach mir bestellt


Ja, seit einem Jahr 😂
Dann ein anderes Beispiel:



Habe Ersatzteile bestellt und irgendwann im Dezember auch erhalten. Der Bestellstatus ist ein Witz auf der Homepage...


----------



## Ridespot (17. März 2021)

Naja mal schauen ich hoffe ich bekomme noch eine Versandemail spätestens diese woche weil gestern ist mein Rahmen von meinem Hardtail gebrochen und jetzt habe ich garkein Fahrrad mehr was echt blöd ist


----------



## Ridespot (17. März 2021)

Habe zumindest die Versandbestätigung von meiner Felge bekommen für mein hardtail nur bringt mir die jetzt nicht mehr wirklich was....

Wenigstens habe ich gerade ne nachricht bekommen das meine Gopro heute ankommt


----------



## Eriksen (17. März 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Naja mal schauen ich hoffe ich bekomme noch eine Versandemail spätestens diese woche weil gestern ist mein Rahmen von meinem Hardtail gebrochen und jetzt habe ich garkein Fahrrad mehr was echt blöd ist


wo ist er gebrochen?


----------



## Ridespot (17. März 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> wo ist er gebrochen?


Hinterrad


----------



## Eriksen (17. März 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> HinterradAnhang anzeigen 1229542Anhang anzeigen 1229544Anhang anzeigen 1229545Anhang anzeigen 1229546


alter schwede was hast du da gemacht??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridespot (17. März 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> alter schwede was hast du da gemacht??


Habe jemanden mit meinem Bike fahren lassen und da mein Hinterrad ne riesige acht hat (deswegen auch die neue Felge) und der Fahrrer sehr leicht war hat er sein gewicht nach vorne verlagert und dann ich nenn's mal "Pressluft hammer" mit meinem Rad gespielt was zu riesigen und sehr Starken Vibrationen geführt hat. Natürlich soll ein Rahmen nicht von nur dem einfach brechen aber es liegt auch daran weil 1. Das bike jetzt schon über 5 Jahre alt ist. 2. Ich ziemlich extrem damit Fahre was dieses bike wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr lange aushält. Deswegen das Enduro damit ich mich mal so richtig ins zeug legen kann, weil ich mich auf dem Hardtail auch einfach nicht so viel traue weil ich das gefühl habe das mir mein Bike zusammen Bricht....


----------



## Eriksen (17. März 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Ich ziemlich extrem damit Fahre was dieses bike wahrscheinlich auch nicht mehr lange aushält. Deswegen das Enduro damit ich mich mal so richtig ins zeug legen kann, weil ich mich auf dem Hardtail auch einfach nicht so viel traue weil ich das gefühl habe das mir mein Bike zusammen Bricht....


Du sprichst mir aus der Seele


----------



## rossman (18. März 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Ja mag sein aber bei dir steht es ja wenigstens auf "Bestellung in Bearbeitung" und andere haben auch schon eine versandemail bekommen mit trackingnummer haben aber dennoch nach mir bestellt


Also - Trackingnummer kam aber Status ist immer noch - Sendung wurde elektronisch angekündigt.
Hat sich seit dem auch nichts weiter getan. Aber immerhin


----------



## Eriksen (18. März 2021)

hab heute erfahren, dass mein yt capra base 27.5" größe L am 21.6.2021 an dhl übergeben wird


----------



## BadToro (18. März 2021)

So ich geselle mich auch mal ins Wartezimmer. Am 16.03 ein Decoy Shred bestellt. Mal schauen ob die heut oder die nächsten Tage was ankündigen bzgl. neuen Motor. Sonst muss ich mal anrufen und nachfragen ob ich den neuen Motor schon rein bekomme 🙃
Mich irritiert aber bis heute die Verfügbarkeit „bis Juni 2021“. Ich hoffe ja dass es so fix geht wie bei manchen hier. Hat jemand in kurzfristiger Vergangenheit auch eine Shred bestellt und schon erhalten ?


----------



## pedrolas (18. März 2021)

BadToro schrieb:


> So ich geselle mich auch mal ins Wartezimmer. Am 16.03 ein Decoy Shred bestellt. Mal schauen ob die heut oder die nächsten Tage was ankündigen bzgl. neuen Motor. Sonst muss ich mal anrufen und nachfragen ob ich den neuen Motor schon rein bekomme 🙃
> Mich irritiert aber bis heute die Verfügbarkeit „bis Juni 2021“. Ich hoffe ja dass es so fix geht wie bei manchen hier. Hat jemand in kurzfristiger Vergangenheit auch eine Shred bestellt und schon erhalten ?


Ich habe am 03/03/21 einen Decoy Shred auf Lager bestellt. Ich habe die YT Tools Box bereits erhalten.
Aber das Motorrad war eine Woche lang bei DHL in der Warteschleife und wird derzeit von der französischen Post sortiert.
Entschuldigung für die Fehler (google translate) ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BadToro (18. März 2021)

pedrolas schrieb:


> Ich habe am 03/03/21 einen Decoy Shred auf Lager bestellt. Ich habe die YT Tools Box bereits erhalten.
> Aber das Motorrad war eine Woche lang bei DHL in der Warteschleife und wird derzeit von der französischen Post sortiert.
> Entschuldigung für die Fehler (google translate) ;-)


Okay Danke.
Dann bin ich mal in der Hoffnung innerhalb der nächsten zwei Wochen eine Rückmeldung zu bekommen.


----------



## Flipkill1985 (18. März 2021)

Hallo,

ich habe am 15 März ein Decoy 29 Pro bestellt das heute auf die Reise ging weis hier jemand wie lang das große paket aktuell so
Braucht?

Grus Jan


----------



## BadToro (18. März 2021)

Flipkill1985 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe am 15 März ein Decoy 29 Pro bestellt das heute auf die Reise ging weis hier jemand wie lang das große paket aktuell so
> Braucht?
> ...


Hi Jan, was stand bei dir für eine Lieferzeit ?


----------



## Flipkill1985 (18. März 2021)

In Stock bei dir?


----------



## rossman (18. März 2021)

Meins soll jetzt morgen ankommen laut DHL.
Also bis jetzt ist alles korrekt gelaufen


----------



## Ridespot (18. März 2021)

Flipkill1985 schrieb:


> In Stock bei dir?


Genau das selbe bei mir aber habe am 3 März bestellt morgen ruf ich da mal an das kann ja wohl nicht sein!
Bis jetzt hat sich nichts geändert


----------



## Flipkill1985 (18. März 2021)

rossman schrieb:


> Meins soll jetzt morgen ankommen laut DHL.
> Also bis jetzt ist alles korrekt gelaufen


Darf man fragen wie lang es gebraucht hat seit sendungsdaten verfügbar? Bzw könntest du nen Bild von der sendungsverfolgung Posten  das wär mega


----------



## BadToro (18. März 2021)

Flipkill1985 schrieb:


> In Stock bei dir?


Bei mir Stand bei allen Shreds bis Juni 2021


----------



## rossman (18. März 2021)

Flipkill1985 schrieb:


> Darf man fragen wie lang es gebraucht hat seit sendungsdaten verfügbar? Bzw könntest du nen Bild von der sendungsverfolgung Posten  das wär mega


Izzo Pro Race am 05.03. bestellt. Vorgestern Benachrichtigung bekommen mit Trackingnummer. Heute Nachricht von DHL dass morgen Zustellung erfolgt. Rad war bei Bestellung verfügbar.


----------



## Flipkill1985 (18. März 2021)

rossman schrieb:


> Izzo Pro Race am 05.03. bestellt. Vorgestern Benachrichtigung bekommen mit Trackingnummer. Heute Nachricht von DHL dass morgen Zustellung erfolgt. Rad war bei Bestellung verfügbar.


Wie lang hatte es bei dir den Status sendungsdaten übermittelt bis dann endlich mal kam Vorbereitung für Weitertransport?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rossman (18. März 2021)

Flipkill1985 schrieb:


> Wie lang hatte es bei dir den Status sendungsdaten übermittelt bis dann endlich mal kam Vorbereitung für Weitertransport?


----------



## seebsen (18. März 2021)

Scheint so als wäre YT bei neuen Bestellungen endlich up-to-date und fix dabei, schön zu lesen.


----------



## Ridespot (19. März 2021)

seebsen schrieb:


> Scheint so als wäre YT bei neuen Bestellungen endlich up-to-date und fix dabei, schön zu lesen.


Außer bei mir  Ich habe am 3. März Bestellt das Capra Comp 29" Black Magic in XL und bis heute keine versandmail bekommen. Heute ruf ich da mal an das kann ja wohl nicht sein das andere die viel viel später nach mir bestellen erst ihr bike bekommen!


----------



## Flipkill1985 (19. März 2021)

Moin,

@Ronnoc2w kann leider schon sein wenn der Status falsch war und für dein Bike Teile nicht verfügbar sind dann. Auen sie natürlich die anderen nach dir trotzdem
Zusammen.

dein Unmut kann ich aber verstehen :-( geb mal Bescheid was sie gesagt haben.

Grus Jan


----------



## Jo_78 (19. März 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> hab heute erfahren, dass mein yt capra base 27.5" größe L am 21.6.2021 an dhl übergeben wird


Wo bekommt man denn so genaue Details, mehr als 3 Monate vor vermeintlicher Auslieferung? Glaskugel oder oft genug beim YT Service nachfragen, damit die einem eine Prognose geben? 😂 es heißt bei der ersten Charge spätestens Juni - es kommt wenn es kommt. Lasst uns froh sein, dass es kommt in der aktuellen Situation.


----------



## Ridespot (19. März 2021)

Flipkill1985 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @Ronnoc2w kann leider schon sein wenn der Status falsch war und für dein Bike Teile nicht verfügbar sind dann. Auen sie natürlich die anderen nach dir trotzdem
> Zusammen.
> ...


Das bezweifle ich sehr stark da ich bestellt habe direkt nachdem alle bikes neu auf lager gekjommen sind die haben ja sogar noch damit geworben das alle nun auf lager wären ich ruf da jetzt mal an


----------



## rossman (19. März 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Das bezweifle ich sehr stark da ich bestellt habe direkt nachdem alle bikes neu auf lager gekjommen sind die haben ja sogar noch damit geworben das alle nun auf lager wären ich ruf da jetzt mal an


Die schreiben aber auch, dass es 12 Werktage in Anspruch nehmen kann. D.h. ca 3 Wochen.


----------



## Ridespot (19. März 2021)

So mir wurde gesat ich soll mal eine mail an [email protected] senden und mal nachfragen weil der mir da auch nicht weiterhelfen kann. Das mach ich jetzt auch jedoch bezweifle ich das ich heute noch eine Antwort bekomme.


----------



## Ridespot (19. März 2021)

rossman schrieb:


> Die schreiben aber auch, dass es 12 Werktage in Anspruch nehmen kann. D.h. ca 3 Wochen.


Ja aber trotzdem verstehe ich nicht warum andere Bestellungen die nach mir getätigt wurden vor meiner versendet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockside (19. März 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> HinterradAnhang anzeigen 1229542Anhang anzeigen 1229544Anhang anzeigen 1229545Anhang anzeigen 1229546


Für mich ist der Grund wohl eher der, daß da ne 203er Scheibe auf dem Hinterrad gefahren wurde. 

Diese Belastung halten viele Hinterbauten nicht aus, es sei denn, die wurden vom Hersteller ausdrücklich dafür freigegegeben.


----------



## rossman (19. März 2021)

Jippi. Angekommen


----------



## bushaltestelle (19. März 2021)

Izzo Pro in M am 03.03. bestellt,  Versandbestätigung dann am 09.03. erhalten. Lieferung hatte sich durch technische Probleme bei DHL etwas verzögert und kam Donnerstag hier an. Alles prima👍


----------



## Flipkill1985 (19. März 2021)

DHL hat mir gerade geschrieben das es morgen kommen soll für Sperrgut 2 Tage das is top DHL


----------



## rossman (19. März 2021)

War bis dato das erste Rad überhaupt welches ich online gekauft habe. Bin sehr gespannt wie es läuft


----------



## Rockside (20. März 2021)

Weiter dann im YT Izzo Thread.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flipkill1985 (20. März 2021)




----------



## Jo_78 (20. März 2021)

Flipkill1985 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1231766


Viel Spaß - auch mit dem Thermomix 😂


----------



## Ridespot (20. März 2021)

Ich hab mein bike noch immer nicht


----------



## Endurobiker04 (21. März 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Ich hab mein bike noch immer nicht


Tja. Yt Industries eben. Ich habe nach 4 Monaten storniert. Ich bin damit sogar an die Öffentlichkeit gegangen. Nur lügen und scheisse labern. Anstatt Transparenz zu schaffen. Nun wird es ein qualitativ besseres Bike von einem besseren Hersteller mit besserem Kundenservice und vor allem transparentem Hersteller aus Vogt namens PROPAIN. Ich muss zwar genauso lange warten aber mir ist der Service wichtig den Yt nicht hat. Ich drücke dir die Daumen das du irgendwann dein Bike bekommst. Yt hat geile Bikes aber qualitativ kommen die nicht an PROPAIN rann.


----------



## Rockside (21. März 2021)

Woher willst du das wissen, du hast doch gar kein YT!?

Im i-Net liest man doch meist nur von Leuten, die etwas zu beklagen haben.


----------



## Eriksen (21. März 2021)

Endurobiker04 schrieb:


> Yt hat geile Bikes aber qualitativ kommen die nicht an PROPAIN rann.


natürlich hat propain den besseren kundenservice, das ist gar keine Frage. Nur muss man bei Propain IMMER länger warten, auch vor der Pandemie. Natürlich liegt das auch daran, dass man das bike quasi komplett selbst konfigurieren kann. Wenn man aber in der untersten Preisklasse von yt schaut, bekommt man für 2700€ ein gutes freeride-bike, das alles kann und alle modernen Features hat (sattelstütze, gutes Suspension-design, wunderbar verarbeitete Schweißnähte... ). Propain hat natürlich auch sehr gute features und wenn man das spindrift auf den gleichen preis hebt, bekommt man zwar etwas bessere Teile, aber dafür einen Ramen, mit deutlich sichtbaren Schweißnähten, was für mich wirklich wichtig ist. Am Ende kommt es einfach nur noch drauf an, welches Bike man persönlich besser Findet. Meine Meinung für Propain/Yt ist: Wenn man gerade sein erstes Fully kaufen will, ist propain keine richtige Option, es seiden, man weiß genau was man will und kennt sich auch etwas mit dem Thema aus. Das soll nicht heißen, dass man als erstes fully ein YT kaufen soll, sondern erstmal ein bike was komplett mit allen Features, die man braucht im komplettpaket und dann als nächstes ein bike, bei dem du selbst teile auswählen kannst, die dir wirklich wichtig sind und man auch etwas mehr geld ausgeben kann, wenn man das möchte. Als ich mich dazu entschieden habe, anstatt bei propain zu bestellen, sondern bei yt war mir klar: Ich versäume zwar ein paar Sachen, wie custom Farben oder bestimmte teile am bike, jedoch könnte ich mir diese sowieso nicht leisten, oder wahrscheinlich gar nicht brauchen.


----------



## Eriksen (21. März 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Woher willst du das wissen, du hast doch gar kein YT!?
> 
> Im i-Net liest man doch meist nur von Leuten, die etwas zu beklagen haben.


tatsächlich hört man oft sehr schlecht von yt, aber auch von canyon. Es gibt natürlich immer unzufriedene Leute, jedoch bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass yt schon massive probleme mit dem kundenservice hat. Trotzdem bestelle ich ein yt, weil ich alles selbst reparieren kann, bis auf den ramen, den man natülich neu braucht... ich frage später bei yt ob man zb. eine kettenstrebe einzeln kaufen kann, um sie selbst dran zu machen, um wartezeiten zu verringern


----------



## Ridespot (21. März 2021)

Ich glaube ich bestell mir auch jetzt irgendwann neue lager und anderes kleinzeug damit ich wenns dazu kommt das einfach schnell austauschen kann


----------



## Dirk Nennen (21. März 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> tatsächlich hört man oft sehr schlecht von yt, aber auch von canyon. Es gibt natürlich immer unzufriedene Leute, jedoch bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass yt schon massive probleme mit dem kundenservice hat. Trotzdem bestelle ich ein yt, weil ich alles selbst reparieren kann, bis auf den ramen, den man natülich neu braucht... ich frage später bei yt ob man zb. eine kettenstrebe einzeln kaufen kann, um sie selbst dran zu machen, um wartezeiten zu verringern



Habe ich auch schon, leider erfolglos, gemacht.


----------



## Endurobiker04 (21. März 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Ja aber trotzdem verstehe ich nicht warum andere Bestellungen die nach mir getätigt wurden vor meiner versendet werden


Gude. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Dieser scheisshaufen aus Hausen können nur eins. Lügen hinhalten und weiter lügen. Bis ich storniert habe. NIE WIEDER YT !!!! Ich rate jedem von denen ab. Geile Bikes keine Frage. Aber so geht man nicht mit Kunden um. Vor kurzem habe ich eine Antwort bekommen. Auf eine Frage die ich im März 2020 gestellt hatte. Wird Zeit das Polygon dem Haufen aus Hausen die lichter aus machen. Mehr darf ich dazu nicht sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (21. März 2021)

Endurobiker04 schrieb:


> Gude. Ich hatte das gleiche Problem. Dieser scheisshaufen aus Hausen können nur eins. Lügen hinhalten und weiter lügen. Bis ich storniert habe. NIE WIEDER YT !!!! Ich rate jedem von denen ab. Geile Bikes keine Frage. Aber so geht man nicht mit Kunden um. Vor kurzem habe ich eine Antwort bekommen. Auf eine Frage die ich im März 2020 gestellt hatte. Wird Zeit das Polygon dem Haufen aus Hausen die lichter aus machen. Mehr darf ich dazu nicht sagen.


welche laus ist dir denn über die Leber gelaufen? Mit 43 Jahren müsstest du doch selber wissen, dass man nicht gleich dermaßen austicken muss... jedenfalls frag ich mich ob in etwas über einem Monat, wenn dein Propain zufällig auch etwas verspätung hat (ich meine mal etwas von einer globalen Pandemie gehört zu haben) auch direkt alles voller Hasstieraden postest und dich öffentlich für Cyberkriminalität aussprichst.

Mag sein, dass bei dir einiges Schief lief (ins Detail bist du ja nie gegangen, bist seit Februar hier registriert und hattest im juni/Juli ein Shred bestellt, nach 4 monaten storniert und dann das propaine bestellt, auf das du jetzt auch fast 4 Monate wartest und seelenruhig bist..) joa shit happens, sau ärgerlich aber irgendwo muss man auch die Kirche im Dorf lassen.


----------



## Eriksen (21. März 2021)

Tatsächlich denke ich auch, dass ohne Pandemie ein YT schneller geliefert werden würde als ein preopain... ein Freund von mir musste vor der Pandemie (2019) fast 5 Monate (!) auf sein Propain Spindrift warten. Dass yt immernoch Probleme mit dem Kundensupport hat, ist klar, jedoch darf man nicht außer acht lassen, dass jeden tag hunderte, wenn nicht tausende den support anschreiben und erwarten sofort eine Antwort zu erhalten. Wenn dann mal an einem Bike der ramen bricht, ist es selbstverständlich, dass der Hersteller nicht gleich einen ersatz liefern kann, da er ja noch die anderen Bikes, die aktuell sind produzieren muss, sowie acuh ältere Support-Anfragen zu bearbeiten. Das ist nicht nur bei Direct-to-consumer Brands so, sondern auch bei anderen wie zb. Cube, wo das Bike zunächst zum händler gebracht werden muss, der Händler das Bike dann einpacken und wegschicken muss und dann erst zum Hersteller geht.


----------



## BadToro (22. März 2021)

Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich mich als Erstbesteller nicht über YT beschweren kann. Ich habe in der Hotline nach spätestens 5 Minuten jemanden am Ohr gehabt und auf meine Fragen per Mail wurde innerhalb von 24h geantwortet. Auch vom Gefühl her hat sich die Situation im allgemeinen bei YT gebessert. Wenn die ganzen Unabwegbarkeiten der Pandemie nicht wären, dann würde die Situation nochmals deutlich besser aussehen. Ich denke mit dem Führungswechsel wird sich noch einiges bessern. Wir sind einfach zu verwöhnt von Hütten wie Amazon den exakten Tag der Lieferung angegeben zu bekommen, was aber bei einem Bike, welches aus so vielen Teilen besteht einfach schwierig ist. Ich arbeite selbst im Großhandel und kann sagen, dass wir selbst bei den meistverkauften Produkten teilweise keine Lieferungen bekommen und auch vom Hersteller keine verbindlichen Zusagen für Lieferungen erhalten. Da muss man einfach mal besonnen bleiben. Man sieht doch an vielen Leuten, die mittlerweile sogar vor dem angegebenen Termin ihr Bike erhalten, dass es wohl aufwärts geht beim Service von YT. Wenn man sich mal die Berichte auf YouTube von YT anschaut, da gibts auch einen Bericht von 2016, wo Markus Flossmann darüber sprach zu schnell gewachsen zu sein und eine Konsolidierung nötig war. Durch das fehlende Fitnessangebot in der Pandemie und der erhöhten Nachfrage in der Pandemie wird wieder so eine Situation eingetreten sein, dass man quasi mit Bestellungen überrannt wurde. Dieses Mal wurde aber der Schritt gegangen einen ehemaligen Mitarbeiter von Amazon die Führung zu überlassen, der Supply Chain und Kundenservice lebt. 

Erfolge sind zu sehen und werden nach abklingen der Krise noch deutlicher sichtbar werden.
Es ist zwar schade für die, die dringend ein Bike wollen, aber schau mal bei Trek. Mein örtlicher Laden kann die aktuellen Slash Modelle erst im August 2022 liefern, von daher sind Kunden der Versender noch durchaus gut mit Lieferterminen bis Sommer.


----------



## Sundl80 (22. März 2021)

Auch wenn es einige Leute wahrscheinlich nicht glauben können aber es gibt auch Kunden von YT welche mehr als zufrieden sind. Ich bin so einer! 
Kurzer Abriss meiner Geschichte.

Frühjahr 2020 --> brauche/ will neues Bike als Ersatz Liteville 901
Entscheidung Propain Spindrift --> Liefertermin 11/2020 
Suche nach Alternativen --> YT Capra Pro Race (auf Lager)
hier im Forum gelesen und TROTZ der überwiegend negativen Posts bestellt
Lieferung nach genau 14 Tagen wie kommuniziert
Im Winter 2020 am Steuerrohr unten, kleine "Abplatzung" gefunden
Anfrage beim Support bzgl. weiteren Vorgehens --> nach ca. 2 wöchigem Mailverkehr Rücksendeauftrag erstellt mit klarer Ansage das es Zwecks der momentanen Lage ca. 2-3 Monate dauern kann
2 Wochen nach Versand Info von YT bekommen das Hauptrahmen auf Garantie gewechselt wird --> schlechte Nachricht, dauert bis ca. KW 14 (April 2021)
daraufhin NETT nachgefragt ob nicht ein Lagerrahmen genommen werden könne, 2 Tage später eine Bestätigung und 10 Tage später (KW9) war mein Bike wieder da!

Alles in allem bin ich sehr zufrieden. Sogar das letztens bestellte Schaltauge war nach 4 Tagen da. 
Manche sollten sich einfach mal folgenden Satz einprägen: "Wie es in den Wald hineinschallt so schallt es auch wieder heraus!"


----------



## Dirk Nennen (22. März 2021)

Sundl80 schrieb:


> Manche sollten sich einfach mal folgenden Satz einprägen: "Wie es in den Wald hineinschallt so schallt es auch wieder heraus!"



Jo, das kann ich nur unterschreiben. 👍😉
Habe mein 2019er Capra im Herbst 2019 auch exakt im angegebenen Zeitfenster geliefert bekommen. 
Und sämtliche Ersatzlager und Schrauben, die ich mir auf Vorrat gelegt habe, wurden prompt geliefert, als sie verfügbar waren. 😉👍👍


----------



## Ridespot (23. März 2021)

Es giebt neuigkeiten zu meinem Bike. Vorhin habe ich eine Rückmeldung bekommen per mail warum mein bike den noch immer nicht versendet worden ist. Es hat sich herausgestellt das durch ein fehler in der Datenbank das bike als verfügbar angezeigt wurde dieses jedoch zu dem Zeitpunkt nicht mehr verfügbar war. Daher wurde meine Bestellung nun storniert ich habe ein 60€ Gutschein erhalten. Ich meine, das ist doch schonmal was. Ärgerlich nur um diese 20 Tage. Ich habe mich jetzt für das Pro modell entschieden für nicht als so viel geld mehr welches als verfügbar spätestens der 6. Mai 2021 beschrieben ist.


----------



## agrof (24. März 2021)

Gerade erfahren, daß die Status an meine Bestellung sich an "completed" geändert hat. Noch keine Versandsbenachrichtigung bekommen, aber habe die Customer Service angerufen, und innerhalb 1 Minute habe ich eine sehr nette und detaillierte Erklärung und Hilfe erhalten. Absolute positive Erfahrung.
Vorher an E-mails habe ich immer in 1-2 Täge eine Antwort bekommen, ich habe nur gutes zu sagen.

Aber On Topic: eine Jeffsy Blaze ist Versandsfertig und wird voraussichtlich bald verschickt. Die Spannung ist enorm. Wer kann so arbeiten???!!!  😋


----------



## Doempf (24. März 2021)

agrof schrieb:


> Aber On Topic: eine Jeffsy Blaze ist Versandsfertig und wird voraussichtlich bald verschickt. Die Spannung ist enorm. Wer kann so arbeiten???!!!  😋


Danke für den Hinweis, da hab ich doch gleich mal bei mir reingeschaut und siehe da, mein Jeffsy Blaze ebenfalls "komplett abgeschlossen". Bin mal gespannt wann das Ding aufschlägt, ich glaubs ja erst wenn es da steht ;-)


----------



## agrof (25. März 2021)

Uuuund - schon Unterwegs! 🤩


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Doempf (25. März 2021)

Habe auch eine Benachrichtigung bekommen das etwas bereit zum Versand ist.
Waren zum Glück nur die Pedale und die Bikebox 🥲


----------



## BooCzech (25. März 2021)

Doempf schrieb:


> Habe auch eine Benachrichtigung bekommen das etwas bereit zum Versand ist.
> Waren zum Glück nur die Pedale und die Bikebox 🥲



Bei mir genauso. Jedenfalls so stand es in der Rechnung. Jetzt habe ich aber von YT noch zweite Sendungsnummer bekommen. Also vielleicht doch noch Jeffsy?


----------



## rossman (25. März 2021)

ich glaube es hat sich in der letzten Zeit wirklich was getan bei denen.
Momentan kann ja fast keiner liefern und dafür geht es bei den Jungs echt flott


----------



## zmitti (25. März 2021)

agrof schrieb:


> Uuuund - schon Unterwegs! 🤩


Und schon da?


----------



## Problem (27. März 2021)

Hallo, an die erfahrenen Warter. Wie ist es, wenn sich das Lieferdatum verschiebt, zum Beispiel, weil dem Suez Kanal ein Schiff quer sitzt. Wird man seitens YT proaktiv informiert? Im Bestellstatus sind keine Informationen ersichtlich, oder, ich habe die Funktion einfach noch nicht gefunden. 

Zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung meines Jeffsy war angegeben, das die Lieferung voraussichtlich im Mai erfolgt. Mittlerweile ist der Lieferzeitraum bei einer Neubestellung des gleichen Model/Farbe/Größe November.


----------



## Flipkill1985 (27. März 2021)

Beklebt ihr eure Räder mit Lackschutzfolie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## agrof (27. März 2021)

An kritische Stellen ja: Unterrohr für extra Shutz mit dicke Carbonfolie, Kettenstrebe. Aber ich sehe kein Muss für Easy-Frame, alle einzige Kratzer machen gute Erinnerungen über wertvoll verbrachte Zeiten.  😊


----------



## MilkyWayne (28. März 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Hallo, an die erfahrenen Warter. Wie ist es, wenn sich das Lieferdatum verschiebt, zum Beispiel, weil dem Suez Kanal ein Schiff quer sitzt. Wird man seitens YT proaktiv informiert? Im Bestellstatus sind keine Informationen ersichtlich, oder, ich habe die Funktion einfach noch nicht gefunden.
> 
> Zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung meines Jeffsy war angegeben, das die Lieferung voraussichtlich im Mai erfolgt. Mittlerweile ist der Lieferzeitraum bei einer Neubestellung des gleichen Model/Farbe/Größe November.


Denke die gänderten Lieferzeiten liegen eher daran, dass vmtl das ein oder andere Rad verkauft ist und eine jetzige Bestellung einen späteren Produktionstermin hat / die zulieferer Teile nur in schüben a stückzahl x liefern oder oder oder. Vw hat zum release ja auch noch nicht alle Golf fertig, die verkauft werden, sondern eine stetige Produktion.

ist aber nur meine Vermutung


----------



## Doempf (28. März 2021)

Zur Info, heute Nacht Ausgangsrechnung fürs Jeffsy Blaze erhalten, Bike ist bereit für den Versand. 
Actually can't belive it


----------



## BooCzech (28. März 2021)

Doempf schrieb:


> Zur Info, heute Nacht Ausgangsrechnung fürs Jeffsy Blaze erhalten, Bike ist bereit für den Versand.
> Actually can't belive it


Bei mir wurde das Jeffsy bereits am Donnerstag an DHL übergeben. Letztes Update am Freitag früh. Seitdem kein Update, am Samstag zu Hause zu bleiben hat auch nichts gebracht. 

Wenn schon YT was richtig macht, macht DHL so eine scheiße.


----------



## Flipkill1985 (28. März 2021)

@BooCzech 

draußen gibt es grad so was das sich Pandemie nennt  

ich entnehme deinen Infos das du nun seit W Tagen wartest, für ein Sperrgut paket.

ich hab damals 2 Wochen auf ein Paket gewartet. Bevor da nicht in Zustellung geht bringt es auch nix zu Hause zu bleiben. Wird bald kommen 

viel Glück Jan


----------



## BooCzech (28. März 2021)

Flipkill1985 schrieb:


> @BooCzech
> 
> draußen gibt es grad so was das sich Pandemie nennt
> 
> ...


Whoa okay. Hast recht ist halt Sperrgut. Ja dann warten wir mal. Pedale sind jedenfalls gleich an dem nächsten Tag angekommen


----------



## Problem (28. März 2021)

MilkyWayne schrieb:


> Denke die gänderten Lieferzeiten liegen eher daran, dass vmtl das ein oder andere Rad verkauft ist und eine jetzige Bestellung einen späteren Produktionstermin hat / die zulieferer Teile nur in schüben a stückzahl x liefern oder oder oder. Vw hat zum release ja auch noch nicht alle Golf fertig, die verkauft werden, sondern eine stetige Produktion.
> 
> ist aber nur meine Vermutung


Ich hoffe, dass es sich dabei um nachfolgende Chargen der Rahmen handelt. Für einige andere Modelle können Sie ja schon genau Lieferdaten nennen. 

Sonst würde ich vielleicht doch noch auf ein hugene gehen...


----------



## Flipkill1985 (28. März 2021)

Mal noch eine Frage, ist mein erstes YT Decoy Ebike und auch das erste in der Preisklasse. Ist es generell bei carbonrahmen oder bei yt bekannt das die Lackierung doch den ein oder anderen Staub Einschluss hat hab an manch n stellen ganz kleine Erhebungen auf den Lack. Wirklich klein aber sichtbar.
Grus Jan


----------



## BooCzech (29. März 2021)

Heute angekommen <3 

Werde es noch folieren und die woche testen. Passende Maschine für den Harz. 

Denkt ihr es lohnt sich noch die torque caps zu kaufen? Mein altes Jeffsy hatte die am Vorderrad. Dieses hat es nicht mehr und es ist etwas schwieriger das Vorderrad einzustecken.


----------



## Deleted 266357 (30. März 2021)

Also ich kann nur positives sagen über YT. Fahrrad samstags bestellt, montags Geld überwiesen und freitags wurde es geliefert. Also nichtmal eine Woche.
Support war immer super nett und lange warten bis einer ans Telefon gegangen ist, musste ich auch nicht.
Bin super zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridespot (30. März 2021)

Michael0712 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur positives sagen über YT. Fahrrad samstags bestellt, montags Geld überwiesen und freitags wurde es geliefert. Also nichtmal eine Woche.
> Support war immer super nett und lange warten bis einer ans Telefon gegangen ist, musste ich auch nicht.
> Bin super zufrieden.


Welches Fahrrad war das den?


----------



## Deleted 266357 (31. März 2021)

Habe mir das Capra Pro Race gegönnt.


----------



## agrof (31. März 2021)

Ich habe die Ersatz-Schaltauge erhalten... , YT hat mir meine Bestellung in 2 Paket (genauer: 1 Paket + 1 Brief) gepostet. (Selbe Bestellung - ????)
Bike ist laut Sendungsverfolgung immer noch Unterwegs, wahrscheinlich kommt erst nach Ostern an.

Ein Stückchen Jeffsy in Hand, viel "OMMM" in Kopf. 🦥


----------



## Sennisch (1. April 2021)

Michael0712 schrieb:


> Also ich kann nur positives sagen über YT. Fahrrad samstags bestellt, montags Geld überwiesen und freitags wurde es geliefert. Also nichtmal eine Woche.
> Support war immer super nett und lange warten bis einer ans Telefon gegangen ist, musste ich auch nicht.
> Bin super zufrieden.



Ich habe mir mitte Februar ebenfalls das Capra Pro Race bestellt und auch direkt bezahlt. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Informationen von YT bekommen. Hoffe mein Bike kommt bald.


----------



## Ridespot (1. April 2021)

Sennisch schrieb:


> Ich habe mir mitte Februar ebenfalls das Capra Pro Race bestellt und auch direkt bezahlt. Bis jetzt habe ich noch keine Informationen von YT bekommen. Hoffe mein Bike kommt bald.


Wenn du schon so lange wartest würde ich da mal Anrufen und nachfragen weil eigentlich sollte da schon was passiert sein. Es kann ja sein das es so wie bei mir ist und bei dir ebenfalls ein Datenbank fehler aufgetaucht ist. Wenn die dir am telefon nicht weiter helfen können, dann schreib am besten eine email an [email protected] da solltest du eigentlich relativ schnell eine Rückmeldung bekommen.

Welchen status hatte den das bike als du es bestellt hast? Also damit meine ich halt entweder "auf lager" oder "verfügbar ab xx.xx.xxxx"


----------



## Sennisch (1. April 2021)

Ok vielen dank für den guten Tipp

So wie ich mich erinnere stand „sofort Lieferbar“ oder „sofort Verfügbar“.


----------



## Flippi93 (1. April 2021)

Gerade auf YouTube gesehen: 



Bis ans Ende schauen, sieht aus wie der Capra Mann von YT, oder? 
Meint ihr das ist das ne alte Geschichte oder was neues?


----------



## Ridespot (1. April 2021)

Flippi93 schrieb:


> Gerade auf YouTube gesehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie findet man den bitte sowas auf youtube? 😂😂


----------



## Ridespot (1. April 2021)

Sennisch schrieb:


> Ok vielen dank für den guten Tipp
> 
> So wie ich mich erinnere stand „sofort Lieferbar“ oder „sofort Verfügbar“.


Dann solltest du da erst rechte mal Anrufen und fragen was los ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eriksen (1. April 2021)

Flippi93 schrieb:


> Gerade auf YouTube gesehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sieht schon ziemlich verdächtig aus... ich persöhnlich denke, dass eventuell bald neue capras kommen... also neuer ramen und in core-familie


----------



## Agent500 (2. April 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> sieht schon ziemlich verdächtig aus.


Ich finde eher den Account verdächtig. 😅
Aber ein Capra MKIII wäre natürlich ggf. interessant.


----------



## Masira (3. April 2021)

Mein Jeffsy Blaze ist nach ein bisschen warten geliefert worden - sogar ein paar Tage vor dem von YT versprochenen Termin. DHL hat es dann noch eine Woche durch die Gegend gefahren, aber nun ist es endlich da:


----------



## isofruit (3. April 2021)

Mein Jeffsy Blaze hat es auch pünktlich geschafft. 

Einziger Wermutstropfen:
die Hinterrradbremse scheint mir sehr lasch. Ein bisschen eingebremst und die Druckpunkteinstellung auf max habe ich bereits. Trotzdem grenzwertig nah am Lenker wenn ich durchzieh. Hat sonst noch einer das Problem? Klingt nach entlüften oder?


----------



## Eriksen (4. April 2021)

isofruit schrieb:


> Mein Jeffsy Blaze hat es auch pünktlich geschafft.
> 
> Einziger Wermutstropfen:
> die Hinterrradbremse scheint mir sehr lasch. Ein bisschen eingebremst und die Druckpunkteinstellung auf max habe ich bereits. Trotzdem grenzwertig nah am Lenker wenn ich durchzieh. Hat sonst noch einer das Problem? Klingt nach entlüften oder?


bremsbeläge checken?


----------



## rossman (4. April 2021)

isofruit schrieb:


> Mein Jeffsy Blaze hat es auch pünktlich geschafft.
> 
> Einziger Wermutstropfen:
> die Hinterrradbremse scheint mir sehr lasch. Ein bisschen eingebremst und die Druckpunkteinstellung auf max habe ich bereits. Trotzdem grenzwertig nah am Lenker wenn ich durchzieh. Hat sonst noch einer das Problem? Klingt nach entlüften oder?


Musste bei meinem Izzo die Vorderradbremse auch entlüften


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isofruit (5. April 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> bremsbeläge checken?



Auch wenn ich mich jetzt als Trottel oute, aber worauf soll ich da achten?
Bremsbeläge sind logischerweise nagelneu. Was meinst du mit checken in Bezug auf den Druckpunkt?


----------



## Eriksen (6. April 2021)

es könnte sein, d


isofruit schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich jetzt als Trottel oute, aber worauf soll ich da achten?
> Bremsbeläge sind logischerweise nagelneu. Was meinst du mit checken in Bezug auf den Druckpunkt?


ass beim montieren etwas öl auf die beläge gekommen ist... verwuch mal die bremsbeläge auf einem trockenem, sauberen küchenrolle zu reiben. Wenn sie schwarz wird, ist öl drauf


----------



## agrof (6. April 2021)

Und endlich! 😍


----------



## isofruit (6. April 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> es könnte sein, d
> 
> ass beim montieren etwas öl auf die beläge gekommen ist... verwuch mal die bremsbeläge auf einem trockenem, sauberen küchenrolle zu reiben. Wenn sie schwarz wird, ist öl drauf



Wie soll ein Ölfilm sich auf den Druckpunkt auswirken? Wenn dann würde sich sowas ggf. auf die Bremswirkung auswirken aber darum geht es ja nicht. Der Weg den mein Bremsgriff bis zum zupacken zurücklegt ist zu groß. Dass muss entweder am hydraulischen System (zu wenig DOT, entlüften) liegen oder es wäre wirklich mechanisch irgendwas nicht korrekt (zu dünne Bremsbeläge, Scheibe etc). Letzteres schließe ich nach Sichtprüfung aber aus. 

Aber ich will hier den Wartezimmerthread nicht zuspammen 
Habe YT ne Mail geschrieben. 

Ansonsten Top Bike und der komplette Ablauf mit YT war bei mir auch absolut zufriedenstellend


----------



## MilkyWayne (6. April 2021)

isofruit schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Ölfilm sich auf den Druckpunkt auswirken? Wenn dann würde sich sowas ggf. auf die Bremswirkung auswirken aber darum geht es ja nicht. Der Weg den mein Bremsgriff bis zum zupacken zurücklegt ist zu groß. Dass muss entweder am hydraulischen System (zu wenig DOT, entlüften) liegen oder es wäre wirklich mechanisch irgendwas nicht korrekt (zu dünne Bremsbeläge, Scheibe etc). Letzteres schließe ich nach Sichtprüfung aber aus.
> 
> Aber ich will hier den Wartezimmerthread nicht zuspammen
> Habe YT ne Mail geschrieben.
> ...


Die rsc hat auch eine druckpunktverstellung, vielleicht bekommst du damit dein Problem auch selbst in den griff


----------



## Eriksen (6. April 2021)

isofruit schrieb:


> Wie soll ein Ölfilm sich auf den Druckpunkt auswirken? Wenn dann würde sich sowas ggf. auf die Bremswirkung auswirken aber darum geht es ja nicht. Der Weg den mein Bremsgriff bis zum zupacken zurücklegt ist zu groß. Dass muss entweder am hydraulischen System (zu wenig DOT, entlüften) liegen oder es wäre wirklich mechanisch irgendwas nicht korrekt (zu dünne Bremsbeläge, Scheibe etc). Letzteres schließe ich nach Sichtprüfung aber aus.
> 
> Aber ich will hier den Wartezimmerthread nicht zuspammen
> Habe YT ne Mail geschrieben.
> ...


achso habe da etwas verwechselt... an den Bremsbelägen kann es natürlich nicht liegen


----------



## Tim307 (6. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

hat jemand von euch schon ein jeffsy core 2 erhalten? Habe meins am 11 März bestellt und es sollte spätestens am 22 April kommen. Ich hoffe wirklich das stimmt😁


----------



## agrof (6. April 2021)

Nach Erfahrungen mit Blaze, die Liefertermin war sogar einige Tage früher. Ich vermute, dann YT hat geschrieben, was die halten können.

Ich bin absolut überzeugt, die Rahmen ist an ALLE(!!) kritische Stellen komplett mit Schutzfolie abgedeckt - direkt aus der Karton!   Good job YT!

(Aber die Kabellänge... ich muss noch hier und da abschneiden...🧐)


----------



## Problem (6. April 2021)

Tim307 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> hat jemand von euch schon ein jeffsy core 2 erhalten? Habe meins am 11 März bestellt und es sollte spätestens am 22 April kommen. Ich hoffe wirklich das stimmt😁


Scheiße, ich habe ein Tag später bestellt und muss zwei Wochen länger warten 😁


----------



## Almost-Human (6. April 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Scheiße, ich habe ein Tag später bestellt und muss zwei Wochen länger warten 😁


Was habt ihr denn für eine Größe? Habe M bestellt und das soll am 03. Juni kommen, bestellt habe ich am 11. März.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Problem (6. April 2021)

Almost-Human schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn für eine Größe? Habe M bestellt und das soll am 03. Juni kommen, bestellt habe ich am 11. März.


Ich habe eine XL bestellt.


----------



## Tim307 (6. April 2021)

Almost-Human schrieb:


> Was habt ihr denn für eine Größe? Habe M bestellt und das soll am 03. Juni kommen, bestellt habe ich am 11. März.


Habe auch M bestellt, habe wohl ein paar Stunden vor dir bestellt...


----------



## Almost-Human (6. April 2021)

Tim307 schrieb:


> Habe auch M bestellt, habe wohl ein paar Stunden vor dir bestellt...


War eigentlich recht pünktlich, also auf jeden Fall noch vor 15 Uhr. 
Vielleicht liegt es an der Farbe, habe Silber genommen.


----------



## Tim307 (6. April 2021)

Almost-Human schrieb:


> War eigentlich recht pünktlich, also auf jeden Fall noch vor 15 Uhr.
> Vielleicht liegt es an der Farbe, habe Silber genommen.


Ahh ok klar, das kann sein, ich habe schwarz genommen. Wie viel Uhr war denn release?


----------



## Almost-Human (6. April 2021)

Tim307 schrieb:


> Ahh ok klar, das kann sein, ich habe schwarz genommen. Wie viel Uhr war denn release?


Offiziell glaube sogar erst um 15 Uhr, Online waren sie allerdings schon etwas eher.


----------



## Eriksen (7. April 2021)

Hat eigentlich schon jemand neue Infos bekommen, ob der Liefertermin auf ein früheres Datum festgelegt wurde für die neuen capra base-modelle?


----------



## Timo_Z34 (8. April 2021)

Habe soeben eine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Capra Pro am 10.3 bestellt.


----------



## Jo_78 (8. April 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich schon jemand neue Infos bekommen, ob der Liefertermin auf ein früheres Datum festgelegt wurde für die neuen capra base-modelle?


Würde mich auch interessieren  Habe das Capra Base AL in S / schwarz am 10. 3. um 14:44 bestellt - sprich vor offiziellem Release. Lt. Bestell-Bestätigung Versand spätestens am 24.6. 
Der Junior scharrt aber natürlich schon mit den Hufen, zumal sein Kumpel sein neues Bike vorgestern schon bekommen hat


----------



## BadToro (8. April 2021)

Ich warte immer noch sehnsüchtig auf eine Nachricht, dass mein Decoy Shred nun langsam vorbereitet wird 🥴


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luca21197 (8. April 2021)

Timo_Z34 schrieb:


> Habe soeben eine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Capra Pro am 10.3 bestellt.


Hi, welches Capra pro und welche rahmengröße und Farbe? Das neue AL für 3499€?


----------



## Timo_Z34 (8. April 2021)

Luca21197 schrieb:


> Hi, welches Capra pro und welche rahmengröße und Farbe? Das neue AL für 3499€?


Capra Pro AL in Schwarz Größe L


----------



## Luca21197 (8. April 2021)

Timo_Z34 schrieb:


> Capra Pro AL in Schwarz Größe L


Okay, wie war denn das Lieferdatum als du es bestellt hast? „Auf Lager“?


----------



## Timo_Z34 (8. April 2021)

Luca21197 schrieb:


> Okay, wie war denn das Lieferdatum als du es bestellt hast? „Auf Lager“?


Lieferung spätestens 29 April


----------



## Luca21197 (8. April 2021)

Timo_Z34 schrieb:


> Lieferung spätestens 29 April


Okay nice, freut mich für dich 
Hoffe meins kommt dann auch in den nächsten Wochen. Hab das selbe bestellt in XXL auf Lager


----------



## Ridespot (8. April 2021)

Hab mein Capra pro 23. März bestellt ein Capra Pro Al in schwarz XL verfügbar spätestens 6. Mai. Mal gucken was passiert bin schon aufgeregt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luca21197 (8. April 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Hab mein Capra pro 23. März bestellt ein Capra Pro Al in schwarz XL verfügbar spätestens 6. Mai. Mal gucken was passiert bin schon aufgeregt


Bei mir stand das pro Modell in Xl in schwarz bei Lieferung spötestens Juli seit einem Monat


----------



## Ridespot (8. April 2021)

Luca21197 schrieb:


> Bei mir stand das pro Modell in Xl in schwarz bei Lieferung spötestens Juli seit einem Monat


Mhh komisch, steht das bei dir noch immer da?


----------



## Luca21197 (8. April 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Mhh komisch, steht das bei dir noch immer da?


Ja, bei allen schwarzen Modellen steht Lieferzeit frühestens Juli oder August außer bei dem XXL da steht auf Lager


----------



## Eriksen (8. April 2021)

Luca21197 schrieb:


> Bei mir stand das pro Modell in Xl in schwarz bei Lieferung spötestens Juli seit einem Monat


wenn du auf der website direkt schaust, siehst du nicht wann deins ankommt, sondern wann man von der zustellung ab dem jetzigen zeitpunkt ausgehen kann


----------



## Ridespot (8. April 2021)

Luca21197 schrieb:


> Ja, bei allen schwarzen Modellen steht Lieferzeit frühestens Juli oder August außer bei dem XXL da steht auf Lager


Gerade mal nachgeguckt, stimmt hast recht jedoch als ich bestellt habe stand da 6. mai weshalb ich davon ausgehe das einfach nur die bikes die man jetzt bestellt einfach später kommen weil die vom 6. mai wahrscheinlich jetzt schon alle ausverkauft sind


----------



## Luca21197 (8. April 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Gerade mal nachgeguckt, stimmt hast recht jedoch als ich bestellt habe stand da 6. mai weshalb ich davon ausgehe das einfach nur die bikes die man jetzt bestellt einfach später kommen weil die vom 6. mai wahrscheinlich jetzt schon alle ausverkauft sind


Weißt du ob die Felgen tubeless ready sind?


----------



## Ridespot (8. April 2021)

Luca21197 schrieb:


> Weißt du ob die Felgen tubeless ready sind?


Ja sind sie


----------



## Deleted 527646 (9. April 2021)

Hab am 1.4. das Capra AL Pro 29" bestellt und direkt mit Paypal bezahlt. Bis jetzt noch keine Bestätigung. Angabe war späteste Lieferung 6.Mai. Bin mal gespannt ob das so klappt.


----------



## Luca21197 (13. April 2021)

Timo_Z34 schrieb:


> Habe soeben eine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Capra Pro am 10.3 bestellt.


Und ist das Rad angekommen?


----------



## Eriksen (13. April 2021)

Timo_Z34 schrieb:


> Habe soeben eine Versandbestätigung bekommen. Capra Pro am 10.3 bestellt.


was war dein spätestes lieferdatum als du bestellt hast auf der website?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luca21197 (13. April 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> was war dein spätestes lieferdatum als du bestellt hast auf der website?


29. April meinte er


----------



## Timo_Z34 (13. April 2021)

DHL hat gerade versucht das Paket zuzustellen. Musste kurzfristig das Paket zu einem DHL Shop umleiten da niemand Zuhause war. Der Shop hatte leider noch geschlossen. Jetzt hoffe ich nur dass das Paket nicht komplett zurück geschickt wird und DHL noch ein zweites Mal versucht zuzustellen ..


----------



## Ridespot (13. April 2021)

Timo_Z34 schrieb:


> DHL hat gerade versucht das Paket zuzustellen. Musste kurzfristig das Paket zu einem DHL Shop umleiten da niemand Zuhause war. Der Shop hatte leider noch geschlossen. Jetzt hoffe ich nur dass das Paket nicht komplett zurück geschickt wird und DHL noch ein zweites Mal versucht zuzustellen ..


Warum gehst du nicht einfach das Paket abholen sobald der Shop wieder auf hat?


----------



## sauerlaender75 (13. April 2021)

höre ich zum ersten mal, das wenn was im shop wg. unzustellbar abgegeben wurde, das nochmal probiert wird es zuzustellen .....

Aus meiner Erfahrung - holst du es nicht ab, geht es zurück .......


----------



## Timo_Z34 (13. April 2021)

Ich hatte als neue Lieferadresse den Shop angegeben. Der DHL Bote hat versucht um halb 9 zuzustellen allerdings öffnet der Laden erst um 9. Er hat das Bike wieder mitgenommen da er es nicht zustellen konnte.


----------



## Luca21197 (13. April 2021)

Timo_Z34 schrieb:


> Ich hatte als neue Lieferadresse den Shop angegeben. Der DHL Bote hat versucht um halb 9 zuzustellen allerdings öffnet der Laden erst um 9. Er hat das Bike wieder mitgenommen da er es nicht zustellen konnte.


Oh das ist belastend 😪


----------



## DF93 (13. April 2021)

Habe mein YT Tues am 07.04. bestellt, heute bekommen  Ging schneller als ich dachte.


----------



## Tim307 (14. April 2021)

Mein Yt jeffsy Core 2 wurde soeben versendet😍😎


----------



## Luca21197 (14. April 2021)

Tim307 schrieb:


> Mein Yt jeffsy Core 2 wurde soeben versendet😍😎


Moin, steht bei dir auch im YT Kundenkoto als Status „komplett abgeschlossen“? Das steht nämlich seit eben bei meiner Bestellung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tim307 (14. April 2021)

Luca21197 schrieb:


> Moin, steht bei dir auch im YT Kundenkoto als Status „komplett abgeschlossen“? Das steht nämlich seit eben bei meiner Bestellung


Ja aber auch erst Seite heute


----------



## Luca21197 (14. April 2021)

Tim307 schrieb:


> Ja aber auch erst Seite heute


Geil, dann wird meins hoffentlich auch heute versendet. Kam dazu noch eine extra Mail mit der Versendung oder steht das in der Bestellung auf der Seite?


----------



## Tim307 (14. April 2021)

Luca21197 schrieb:


> Geil, dann wird meins hoffentlich auch heute versendet. Kam dazu noch eine extra Mail mit der Versendung oder steht das in der Bestellung auf der Seite?


Mail kam auch direkt dazu. Wann hast du bestellt & welches bike genau?


----------



## Luca21197 (14. April 2021)

Tim307 schrieb:


> Mail kam auch direkt dazu. Wann hast du bestellt & welches bike genau?


Habe am 01.04 bestellt und es wird ein Capra Pro AL  in Schwarz, war "auf Lager"


----------



## Luca21197 (14. April 2021)

Luca21197 schrieb:


> Habe am 01.04 bestellt und es wird ein Capra Pro AL  in Schwarz, war "auf Lager"


und du?


----------



## pmc2k (14. April 2021)

Tim307 schrieb:


> Mein Yt jeffsy Core 2 wurde soeben versendet😍😎


Was stand denn bei dir damals bei der Bestellung als Versanddatum? 6.Mai?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridespot (14. April 2021)

Luca21197 schrieb:


> und du?


Welche Größe weil ich habe das selbe an 24.3 bestellt in Größe XL aber bei mir stand spätestens verfügbar ab 6.mai


----------



## Luca21197 (14. April 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Welche Größe weil ich habe das selbe an 24.3 bestellt in Größe XL aber bei mir stand spätestens verfügbar ab 6.mai


XXL


----------



## Luca21197 (14. April 2021)

Luca21197 schrieb:


> XXL aber habe noch keine Email bezüglich Versendung bekommeen


----------



## Tim307 (14. April 2021)

Habe das Black Magic, 27,5 Größe M. Bei mir stand spätestens 22 April


----------



## Luca21197 (15. April 2021)

Tim307 schrieb:


> Mein Yt jeffsy Core 2 wurde soeben versendet😍😎


Wann soll es laut dhl ankommen?


----------



## Tim307 (15. April 2021)

Luca21197 schrieb:


> Wann soll es laut dhl ankommen?


Morgen


----------



## Luca21197 (15. April 2021)

Tim307 schrieb:


> Morgen


Meins wurde auch eben losgeschickt, dann kommt es wahrscheinlich erst am Montag 😔


----------



## Luca21197 (15. April 2021)

Luca21197 schrieb:


> Meins wurde auch eben losgeschickt, dann kommt es wahrscheinlich erst am Montag 😔


----------



## Luca21197 (15. April 2021)

Tim307 schrieb:


> Morgen


Wann wurde es laut dhl gestern bei yt abgeholt?


----------



## 100mark (15. April 2021)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Am Status ändert sich nichts
> Mein Fahrrad steht schon bei mir und im Status steht „ die Bestellung wurde noch nicht bearbeitet „


ähm...und hast du einen Tracking-Code erhalten? Oder keine Info und Peng Rad wurde geliefert?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 100mark (15. April 2021)

Giuseppe180379 schrieb:


> Am Status ändert sich nichts
> Mein Fahrrad steht schon bei mir und im Status steht „ die Bestellung wurde noch nicht bearbeitet „


ähm und hast du im vorfeld einen tracking-code bekommen? Oder keine Info gehabt und Peng Rad wurde geliefert? mir erzählt man seit 3 Wochen das "morgen verschickt wird". aber es passiert NULL!!!!


----------



## michi_g001 (18. April 2021)

Hi! Ich reihe  mich hier auch mal ein. 
Jeffsy Core 3 in XL Magic Black bestellt am 10. April, soll bis 06. Mai geliefert werden. Bin schon ganz heiß drauf. 😂


----------



## Anes (19. April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf mein Capra Blaze 😬
Bestellt habe ich es am 11.2 mit Lieferdatum „spätestens 5. Mai“
Wartet noch jemand von euch darauf?


----------



## Luca21197 (19. April 2021)

Tim307 schrieb:


> Mein Yt jeffsy Core 2 wurde soeben versendet😍😎


Und ist das Rad angekommen?


----------



## --HANK-- (19. April 2021)

Anes schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf mein Capra Blaze 😬
> Bestellt habe ich es am 11.2 mit Lieferdatum „spätestens 5. Mai“
> Wartet noch jemand von euch darauf?


Ja, bereits versendet. Sollte erst Samstag kommen, dann Montag also heute... aber leider noch nix da...


----------



## Anes (19. April 2021)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Ja, bereits versendet. Sollte erst Samstag kommen, dann Montag also heute... aber leider noch nix da...


Wann wurde das versendet? Bei mir kam leider keine Mail an und der Status im Shop hat sich nicht geändert....
Liebe Grüße


----------



## Luca21197 (19. April 2021)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Ja, bereits versendet. Sollte erst Samstag kommen, dann Montag also heute... aber leider noch nix da...


Bei mir das selbe 😁


----------



## Anes (19. April 2021)

Luca21197 schrieb:


> Bei mir das selbe 😁


Welche Rahmengröße hast du bestellt?


----------



## Problem (19. April 2021)

Uuuh es geht schon los mit den cores? Ich habe das Geld erst am Wochenende überwiesen... Hoffentlich hat das keine Verzögerung zur Folge! Aber ich habe auch ein core 3 und avisiertes Datum bei Bestellung war Anfang Mai...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --HANK-- (19. April 2021)

Anes schrieb:


> Wann wurde das versendet? Bei mir kam leider keine Mail an und der Status im Shop hat sich nicht geändert....
> Liebe Grüße


Mail von YT kam am Donnerstag, ebenso die Mail von der DHL...


----------



## Anes (19. April 2021)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Mail von YT kam am Donnerstag, ebenso die Mail von der DHL...


Du glücklicher  hoffe du bekommst dein Bike morgen 💪🏼 für welche Größe hast du dich entschieden?


----------



## --HANK-- (19. April 2021)

Anes schrieb:


> Du glücklicher  hoffe du bekommst dein Bike morgen 💪🏼 für welche Größe hast du dich entschieden?


XL. Ja das hoff Ich auch - schlimmer wie aufs Christkind zu warten 😉


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. April 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Uuuh es geht schon los mit den cores? Ich habe das Geld erst am Wochenende überwiesen... Hoffentlich hat das keine Verzögerung zur Folge! Aber ich habe auch ein core 3 und avisiertes Datum bei Bestellung war Anfang Mai...


Was stand denn als Zahlungsziel auf der Rechnung? Du hattest ja schon vor nem Monat bestellt oder?

Denke da kann dir nur die hotline weiterhelfen, vermute aber dass -sollte sich da niemand gerührt haben- schon alles läuft wie geplant


----------



## max-mtb (19. April 2021)

Yt stellt eventuell am Donnerstag ein neues Capra vor
Ich der am Freitag ein Pro Al bestellt hab: Am I a Joke to you


----------



## MilkyWayne (19. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Yt stellt eventuell am Donnerstag ein neues Capra vor
> Ich der am Freitag ein Pro Al bestellt hab: Am I a Joke to you


Hast du dazu eine Quelle?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_78 (19. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Yt stellt eventuell am Donnerstag ein neues Capra vor
> Ich der am Freitag ein Pro Al bestellt hab: Am I a Joke to you


Und selbst wenn - du kannst doch stornieren. Selbst nach Lieferung hast du 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht. Bleibst halt auf den Versandkosten sitzen - so what.


----------



## max-mtb (19. April 2021)

MilkyWayne schrieb:


> Hast du dazu eine Quelle?


AAAlso 
Markus Flossmann hat mehrmals wass gepostet indem er eine Capra Cap auf hatte, und sie etwas gedereht haben
Dann hatt er den #rotg2 benutz 
Und in den letzten tagen hat yt  immer wieder auf Instagram zum Video vom alten Capra geschickt also ist die sache für mich recht klar


----------



## max-mtb (19. April 2021)

Jo_78 schrieb:


> Und selbst wenn - du kannst doch stornieren. Selbst nach Lieferung hast du 14-tägiges Rückgaberecht. Bleibst halt auf den Versandkosten sitzen - so what.


Ok aber geht das bei Yt schnell?


----------



## Jo_78 (19. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Ok aber geht das bei Yt schnell?


Hab’s noch nicht probiert 😉


----------



## Jo_78 (19. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> AAAlso
> Markus Flossmann hat mehrmals wass gepostet indem er eine Capra Cap auf hatte, und sie etwas gedereht haben
> Dann hatt er den #rotg2 benutz
> Und in den letzten tagen hat yt  immer wieder auf Instagram zum Video vom alten Capra geschickt also ist die sache für mich recht klar


Hmmm - grade auf FB gepostet: https://fb.watch/4ZDzqkB7ex/

„Goat stands for fast“


----------



## max-mtb (19. April 2021)

Jo_78 schrieb:


> Hmmm - grade auf FB gepostet: https://fb.watch/4ZDzqkB7ex/
> 
> „Goat stands for fast“


Das selbe auch auf Instagram
Bin mir seeehr sicher dass ein neues Capra kommt oder zumindest die 2021er Modelle


----------



## Eriksen (19. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Das selbe auch auf Instagram
> Bin mir seeehr sicher dass ein neues Capra kommt oder zumindest die 2021er Modelle


ja sonst hätten sie auch gleich die carbon-modelle mit released. Habe gehört dass yt schonmal nur die neue version in der carbon-variante gelauncht hat


----------



## --HANK-- (20. April 2021)

Irgendwer schon sein Capra Blaze erhalten? Bei mir hängt es immer noch im ersten DHL Stop nach Versendung fest und wird seit Freitag auf den Weitertransport vorbereitet. Mail von DHL bekommen, dass sich die Lieferung leider verspätet 🙄


----------



## Anes (21. April 2021)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Irgendwer schon sein Capra Blaze erhalten? Bei mir hängt es immer noch im ersten DHL Stop nach Versendung fest und wird seit Freitag auf den Weitertransport vorbereitet. Mail von DHL bekommen, dass sich die Lieferung leider verspätet 🙄


Hab gestern die Versandsbenachrichtigung bekommen, aber das Paket wurde noch nicht von der DHL abgeholt 😭


----------



## Ridespot (21. April 2021)

Anes schrieb:


> Hab gestern die Versandsbenachrichtigung bekommen, aber das Paket wurde noch nicht von der DHL abgeholt 😭


Hab meine Versandbestätigung zu meinem Capra Pro Al In schwarz XL gegen 11 Uhr heute bekommen. Vielleicht werden die Pakete heute alle abgeholt und versendet wenn nicht dann hoffentlich morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridespot (21. April 2021)

Anes schrieb:


> Hab gestern die Versandsbenachrichtigung bekommen, aber das Paket wurde noch nicht von der DHL abgeholt 😭


Hab meine Versandbestätigung zu meinem Capra Pro Al In schwarz XL gegen 11 Uhr heute bekommen. Vielleicht werden die Pakete heute alle abgeholt und versendet wenn nicht dann hoffentlich morgen


----------



## --HANK-- (21. April 2021)

Anes schrieb:


> Hab gestern die Versandsbenachrichtigung bekommen, aber das Paket wurde noch nicht von der DHL abgeholt 😭


Ab Versandbestätigung von YT - 5 Werktage. Läuft 😉 welcome to the Family!


----------



## Anes (21. April 2021)

--HANK-- schrieb:


> Ab Versandbestätigung von YT - 5 Werktage. Läuft 😉 welcome to the Family! Anhang anzeigen 1255625


Wünsch dir ganz viel Spaß und eine sicher Fahrt damit 🤘🏼


----------



## Deleted 527646 (21. April 2021)

Mein neues Capra wurde wohl heute versendet und soll morgen geliefert werden


----------



## Ridespot (21. April 2021)

Nitscho schrieb:


> Mein neues Capra wurde wohl heute versendet und soll morgen geliefert werden


Wann haste bestellt und wann die email von YT bekommen?


----------



## max-mtb (21. April 2021)

Mein Pro Al kommt spätestens im November :/


----------



## Ridespot (21. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Mein Pro Al kommt spätestens im November :/


Im NOVEMBER!?! Ach du kacke


----------



## Deleted 527646 (21. April 2021)

Bestellt habe ich am 1. April. Capra Pro AL in L. Lieferzeit war mit 6. Mai angegeben. E-Mail kam jetzt heute von DHL. Der Status ist auf komplett abgeschlossen.


----------



## max-mtb (21. April 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Im NOVEMBER!?! Ach du kacke


Ich hoffe dass morgen einige stornieren wenn ein neues Capra kommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max-mtb (21. April 2021)

Nitscho schrieb:


> Bestellt habe ich am 1. April. Capra Pro AL in L. Lieferzeit war mit 6. Mai angegeben. E-Mail kam jetzt heute von DHL. Der Status ist auf komplett abgeschlossen.


Ich habe in M bestellt am 16. April
Am 17. war es ausverkauft


----------



## Luca21197 (21. April 2021)

Verabschiede mich nun auch 😁


----------



## Ridespot (21. April 2021)

Nitscho schrieb:


> Bestellt habe ich am 1. April. Capra Pro AL in L. Lieferzeit war mit 6. Mai angegeben. E-Mail kam jetzt heute von DHL. Der Status ist auf komplett abgeschlossen.


Mein Status steht auch auf komplett abgeschlossen mal gucken ob vielleicht morgen was von DHL kommt von YT habe ich eine Versandbestätigung und Trackingnummer erhalten jedoch bei DHL steht nur "Die Sendung wurde elektronisch angekündigt."


----------



## Eriksen (21. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Ich hoffe dass morgen einige stornieren wenn ein neues Capra kommt


wenn eins für 2700 euro kommt storniere ich


----------



## max-mtb (21. April 2021)

Luca21197 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1255677
> Verabschiede mich nun auch 😁


Wann hast du bestellt?


----------



## max-mtb (21. April 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> wenn eins für 2700 euro kommt storniere ich


Ich storniere nur wenn eines in Alu kommt und ich es schöner als das alte finde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridespot (21. April 2021)

Luca21197 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1255677
> Verabschiede mich nun auch 😁


Sieht Mega aus viel Spaß damit


----------



## Eriksen (21. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Ich storniere nur wenn eines in Alu kommt und ich es schöner als das alte finde


ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht... gehe aber davon aus, dass nur carbon-modelle kommen


----------



## max-mtb (21. April 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> ja das hab ich mir auch gedacht... gehe aber davon aus, dass nur carbon-modelle kommen


Ja ich auch :
Nur Carbon
Nur 29
Und vom design bleibt es gleich nur Sitz- und Lenkwinkel werden überarbeitet
Und es wird teurer


----------



## Ridespot (21. April 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> wenn eins für 2700 euro kommt storniere ich


Ich werde definitiv nicht mehr stornieren warte seit November das ich endlich mal ein gutes bike bekomme und nach dem was ich durch gemacht habe sind meine nerven jetzt auch am Ende


----------



## max-mtb (21. April 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Ich werde definitiv nicht mehr stornieren warte seit November das ich endlich mal ein gutes bike bekomme und nach dem was ich durch gemacht habe sind meine nerven jetzt auch am Ende


Was hast du bestellt?


----------



## max-mtb (21. April 2021)

Abgesehen davon dass die neuen wahrscheinlich auch eine extrem lange lieferzeit haben werden


----------



## Ridespot (21. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Was hast du bestellt?


Dann fang ich mal von vorne an:

September:
Habe ein Ghost Fully gesehen für 1300€, gekauft, da ich nur ein Hardtail habe und dieses für die Schule nutzte und nicht für Mountainbike Sessions gedacht ist.

8. November:
Habe mich doch umentschieden und wollte mir dann von Rose das Ground Control für 1700€ kaufen. Also bike storniert.
9. November:
Ich fahre zu meinem nächsten Rose laden um mal zu gucken wie das bike so ist. Habe mich dann im Laden doch für das Root Miller 1 entschieden für 2000€. Bike noch im Laden gekauft. Voraussichtliche Lieferzeit 24 Wochen. Was ich auch sehr viel fand. Das Bike sollte dann am 30. März ankommen doch habe ich Anfang März eine Email von Rose bekommen das es voraussichtlich noch bis August dauert. Ich hatte aber keine Lust diesen Sommer noch zu warten also habe ich das Rose dann auch storniert. Ein paar Tage später habe ich mich dann mal bei YT umgeschaut und habe mir das Capra Comp in XL bestellt. Ich war schon sehr aufgeregt und konnte es kaum noch abwarten da das Bike als "Auf Lager" gekennzeichnet war. Ende März noch immer nichts von YT gehört und mal angerufen. Die meinten ich soll eine Email schreiben was ich dann auch gemacht habe. Etwa 4 Werktage später habe ich eine Rückmeldung erhalten das es anscheinend einen Datenbank Fehler gab und das Fahrrad bereits ausverkauft war. Das Geld habe ich also zurückbekommen und habe mir daraufhin das Capra Pro Al in Schwarz Größe XL bestellt Spätestens Verfügbar: 6. Mai. Heute dann um 11 eine Versandbestätigung bekommen.

Jetzt kannst du dir vielleicht vorstellen warum ich keine Nerven mehr habe das alles nochmal durch zu machen.


----------



## max-mtb (21. April 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Dann fang ich mal von vorne an:
> 
> September:
> Habe ein Ghost Fully gesehen für 1300€, gekauft, da ich nur ein Hardtail habe und dieses für die Schule nutzte und nicht für Mountainbike Sessions gedacht ist.
> ...


Ok kranke Story

Bei mir war es so:
Anfang/ Mitte des Jahres:
Wollte mir ein Capra Base holen, war aber wie immer ausverkauft. Dann habe ich drauf gehofft dass wieder irgendwann verfügbare sein wird. Habe mich dann etwas schlau gemacht und habe herausgefunden dass Yt generell immer Anfang des jahres vorstellt. Also habe ich mir gedacht bis Januar kann ich noch warten. Dann kam den ganzen Januar lange nix und ic hhabe mir gedacht was soll das. Von einer anderen Marke konnte ich auch nicht mehr wirklich bestellen weil da natürlich schon alles vergriffen war oder lange Lieferzeiten hatte. Dann kam eine Ankündigung von Yt und ich habe mich mega gefreut.
Da kamen die Blaze Modelle und ich war mega enttäuscht. Also wieder gewartet und dann kamen die Alu Modelle. Ich habe mich mega gefreut. Am Freitag habe ich mir dann ein Capra Pro Al bestellt. Lieferzeit wahrscheinlich bis November aber das ist mir jetzt auch egal. Und ich hoffe dass morgen nichts kommt was mich komplett flasht weil ich habe keine Lust auf stornieren und co.
Eigentlich wollte ich mein Bike spätestens im April haben damit ich diese Saison schön Bikeparks abklappern kann. Wird wohl nix. Jetzt muss ich halt auf meinem Hardtail weiter fahren.

Und ich habe keine Lust noch länger zu warten


----------



## Ridespot (21. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Ok kranke Story
> 
> Bei mir war es so:
> Anfang/ Mitte des Jahres:
> ...


Kann ich verstehen. Glückwunsch übrigens das du der #5000 Beitrag in diesem Thema bist 😂


----------



## max-mtb (21. April 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Kann ich verstehen. Glückwunsch übrigens das du der #5000 Beitrag in diesem Thema bist 😂


😂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eriksen (22. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Ok kranke Story
> 
> Bei mir war es so:
> Anfang/ Mitte des Jahres:
> ...


bei mir gleiche story, nur hab ich mir das base geholt


----------



## Eriksen (22. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Ja ich auch :
> Nur Carbon
> Nur 29
> Und vom design bleibt es gleich nur Sitz- und Lenkwinkel werden überarbeitet
> Und es wird teurer


wenn yt jetzt auch noch damit anfängt, nur 29er zu machen wird das mein erstes und letztes bike von yt


----------



## max-mtb (22. April 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> wenn yt jetzt auch noch damit anfängt, nur 29er zu machen wird das mein erstes und letztes bike von yt


Also ich könnte mir vorstellen dass die teureren Carbon Varianten nur noch als 29 Zoll kommen werden.
Ist beim Jeffsy ja jetzt auch so


----------



## Eriksen (22. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Also ich könnte mir vorstellen dass die teureren Carbon Varianten nur noch als 29 Zoll kommen werden.
> Ist beim Jeffsy ja jetzt auch so


bei jeffsy hat es aber noch sinn gemacht, weil es ja mehr in richtung trailbike geht


----------



## max-mtb (22. April 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> bei jeffsy hat es aber noch sinn gemacht, weil es ja mehr in richtung trailbike geht


Naja das Jeffsy ist im Moment ja schon fast ein Enduro und das Trailbike ist ja das Izzo. 
Aber Yt könnte ich alles zutrauen. Das Capra Blaze war ja auch nur als 29er erhältlich


----------



## Eriksen (22. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Naja das Jeffsy ist im Moment ja schon fast ein Enduro und das Trailbike ist ja das Izzo.
> Aber Yt könnte ich alles zutrauen. Das Capra Blaze war ja auch nur als 29er erhältlich


und das elite auch... naja man kann nur hoffen


----------



## max-mtb (22. April 2021)

Gerade hoffe ich eh dass nur Carbon Modelle kommen weil dann würde ich mir eh keins kaufen.
Und schön wäre wenn virlr ihr Pro Al in M wieder stornieren würden weil sie sich ein anderes kaufen sodass meins frührt kommt


----------



## max-mtb (22. April 2021)

Bei meiner Bestellung steht immer noch dass sie noch nicht bearbeitet wurde


----------



## Ridespot (22. April 2021)

So Gute Neuigkeiten! Mein Bike wurde nun von der DHL heute morgen abgeholt und kommt Voraussichtlich morgen schon bei mir an! Bin mega aufgeregt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anes (22. April 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> So Gute Neuigkeiten! Mein Bike wurde nun von der DHL heute morgen abgeholt und kommt Voraussichtlich morgen schon bei mir an! Bin mega aufgeregt


Hast du Pedale dazu bestellt?


----------



## max-mtb (22. April 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> So Gute Neuigkeiten! Mein Bike wurde nun von der DHL heute morgen abgeholt und kommt Voraussichtlich morgen schon bei mir an! Bin mega aufgeregt


Ich bin aufgeregt dass meine Bestellung endlich mal bearbeitet wird


----------



## Ridespot (22. April 2021)

Anes schrieb:


> Hast du Pedale dazu bestellt?


Ne habe ich extra gekauft. Ich fand es jetzt nicht nötig noch 100 Euro für Stamp 7 auszugeben stamp 1, 2 oder 3 tun es auch!


----------



## Jo_78 (22. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Ich bin aufgeregt dass meine Bestellung endlich mal bearbeitet wird


Dann bist du noch sehr sehr lange aufgeregt 😉: Status auf der Webseite ändert sich erst wenn verschickt. Wenn überhaupt. Bei meinem Decoy (geliefert vor 1 Jahr) ist der Auftrag heute noch nicht abgeschlossen. 😂


----------



## webhood (22. April 2021)

Jo_78 schrieb:


> Dann bist du noch sehr sehr lange aufgeregt 😉: Status auf der Webseite ändert sich erst wenn verschickt. Wenn überhaupt. Bei meinem Decoy (geliefert vor 1 Jahr) ist der Auftrag heute noch nicht abgeschlossen. 😂


Das sieht bei mir exakt auch so aus! (Decoy letztes Jahr geliefert)


----------



## Ridespot (23. April 2021)

Richtig geil gerade eine mail von DHL bekommen das sich das Bike verspätet 😭 Soll morgen kommen hoffen wir mal das alles klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GerriGlitter (23. April 2021)

Bestellt vor 2 Wochen, zwischendurch sogar Rückruf von YT zu einem Problem von mir, Service hat 2x innerhalb 48 Stunden geantwortet, Bike ist morgen da. Gar nicht sooo schlecht


----------



## MTB-Bob (24. April 2021)

Hallo,

Ich bin auch ein Ungeduldiger!
Habe mein Capra Pro Al in L am 27. März bestellt! Bestellung ist noch unbearbeitet!
Wenn ich sehe, dass hier teilweise Leute das gleiche Rad am 1. April bestellt wurde und  das Rad jetzt schon haben , verstehe ich die Bearbeitungsreihenfolge bei YT nicht.
Ich wiiiiillll mein MTB!
Wahrscheinlich war vorab bezahlen die schlechtere Wahl.


----------



## Ridespot (24. April 2021)

Bike soll sich wieder verspäten, also echt, ich mag DHL ja eigentlich wegen deren schnellen auslieferung aber nur weil es sperr Ware ist finde ich es trotzdem sehr lange!


----------



## michi_g001 (24. April 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Bike soll sich wieder verspäten, also echt, ich mag DHL ja eigentlich wegen deren schnellen auslieferung aber nur weil es sperr Ware ist finde ich es trotzdem sehr lange!


DHL hat auch schon vor Corona teilweise eine Woche für Sperrgut gebraucht. Zwei Mal bei Canyon so gesehen.


----------



## max-mtb (24. April 2021)

Jo_78 schrieb:


> Dann bist du noch sehr sehr lange aufgeregt 😉: Status auf der Webseite ändert sich erst wenn verschickt. Wenn überhaupt. Bei meinem Decoy (geliefert vor 1 Jahr) ist der Auftrag heute noch nicht abgeschlossen. 😂


Haha ok danke für die Info
Hab schon gedacht dass die meine Bestellung vergessen haben 😂


----------



## innovationdude (26. April 2021)

... ich reihe mich nun hier mal ins Wartezimmer ein - schöner Startpost hier, oder  ?

Am Freitagabend war das Jeffsy Blaze, das von Anfang an mein Favorit war, nämlich plötzlich "Auf Lager" (wo gibt's denn heut noch sowas?). Da hab ich gleich zugeschlagen und meine ursprünglichen Pläne à Specialized Stumpy Evo verworfen.

Hat jemand Erfahrung, wie lange es von "Auf Lager" bis zum tatsächlichen Empfang dauert?


----------



## HumanSoldier (26. April 2021)

Grüßt euch!

Wartet hier noch jemand auf sein Jeffsy Blaze?  Habe 20min nach Release (am 04.02.2021) bestellt und bis jetzt kamen nur die Pedale. Ich will doch einfach nur biken


----------



## Problem (26. April 2021)

Ich habe heute die Meldung bekommen, dass "mein" Jeffsy erst in der KW23 weiter prozessiert werden kann, weil ein Zulieferer ein Elementares Bauteil nicht pünktlich Liefern konnte... Dafür werden mir alle Kosten des Versand (also Lieferung und Bikekarton) erstattet....Hoffentlich liegt es nicht am LRS. Habe schon einen anderen hier stehen und Lausche ab und an dem Nabensound


----------



## michi_g001 (26. April 2021)

Oh ne, hoffentlich nicht auch bei mir. Habe auch ein Jeffsy Core 3 geordert. Was war bei dir die Ausstattung und das Lieferdatum?

edit: ah shit. Grad gesehen dass du auch ein Core 3 hast.


----------



## Problem (26. April 2021)

Nein, ich habe ein 2er bestellt, Gr. XL in schwarz. Ich glaube am 11.3. Habe ich mich irgendwo verschrieben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi_g001 (26. April 2021)

Ah okay. Bei mir Core 3 XL in schwarz am 10.04. 
Hoffen wir das beste!


----------



## HumanSoldier (26. April 2021)

Na hoffentlich haben die bei meinem Jeffsy Blaze nicht das gleiche Problem 😐 bin schon fast einen Monat über dem Versandtermin


----------



## Problem (26. April 2021)

@HumanSoldier (komischer Name) Ohne Meldung seitens YT?


----------



## Anes (26. April 2021)

HumanSoldier schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich haben die bei meinem Jeffsy Blaze nicht das gleiche Problem 😐 bin schon fast einen Monat über dem Versandtermin


Bist du nicht der Yves?


----------



## HumanSoldier (26. April 2021)

Anes schrieb:


> Bist du nicht der Yves?


🤣🤣🤣omg ja


----------



## HumanSoldier (26. April 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> @HumanSoldier (komischer Name) Ohne Meldung seitens YT?


Die meinten immer nur „diese Woche wird es geliefert“... das haben die jede Woche gesagt 🤣🤣und nie kam was


----------



## Anes (26. April 2021)

HumanSoldier schrieb:


> 🤣🤣🤣omg ja


Haha wir haben auf facebook schon geschrieben 😂


----------



## HumanSoldier (26. April 2021)

Anes schrieb:


> Haha wir haben auf facebook schon geschrieben 😂


Hast du schon Erfolg gehabt?


----------



## Anes (26. April 2021)

HumanSoldier schrieb:


> Hast du schon Erfolg gehabt?


Ne leider net... angeblich sollte mein bike bis morgen versendet werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## innovationdude (26. April 2021)

Wie gesagt - am letzten Freitag konnte man das Jeffsy Blaze von M-XXL „auf Lager“ (!!) einfach ordern!

So fies kann die Situation doch also nicht sein, oder? Jemand einen Tipp )?


----------



## Problem (26. April 2021)

geistik schrieb:


> Wie gesagt - am letzten Freitag konnte man das Jeffsy Blaze von M-XXL „auf Lager“ (!!) einfach ordern!
> 
> So fies kann die Situation doch also nicht sein, oder? Jemand einen Tipp )?


Letzten Freitag ? Du meinst den 23.04.2021? Das bike ist doch schon ewig ausverkauft?


----------



## MilkyWayne (26. April 2021)

nachdem es so lange ausverkauft ist, kann ich mir eig nur vorstellen, dass jemand auf vorkasse bestellt und nicht gezahlt hat


----------



## innovationdude (26. April 2021)

Genau so muss es gewesen sein, dass jemand (oder viele) letztlich nicht bezahlt hat. 
Und ja, am LETZTEN FREITAG stand da: Jeffsy Blaze von M-XXL „auf Lager“. Irre. Sofort bestellt, Geld überwiesen, und so sitze ich jetzt auf glühenden Kohlen ;-)


----------



## michi_g001 (26. April 2021)

Vielleicht doch der Container aus’m Suez Kanal eingetroffen.


----------



## pmc2k (26. April 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Ich habe heute die Meldung bekommen, dass "mein" Jeffsy erst in der KW23 weiter prozessiert werden kann, weil ein Zulieferer ein Elementares Bauteil nicht pünktlich Liefern konnte... Dafür werden mir alle Kosten des Versand (also Lieferung und Bikekarton) erstattet....Hoffentlich liegt es nicht am LRS. Habe schon einen anderen hier stehen und Lausche ab und an dem Nabensound


Bei mir auch, mein Core 2 wird KW 22 versendet...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anes (27. April 2021)

Wenn ich mir die Bewertungen auf Trustpilot durchlese bekomme ich Angst, dass mein Bike überhaupt noch ankommt 😂


----------



## max-mtb (27. April 2021)

Anes schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Bewertungen auf Trustpilot durchlese bekomme ich Angst, dass mein Bike überhaupt noch ankommt 😂


Also der Kundenservice soll sich (oder hat sich nach meinen Erfahrungen) verbesert, wie es beim Versenden und co ist weiß ich es nicht.


----------



## michi_g001 (27. April 2021)

Das stimmt allerdings bei Trustpilot. Wobei da wahrscheinlich generell überwiegend die unzufriedenen Kunden schreiben. Aber die sind sind dem Fall anscheinend auch ganz schön viele.


----------



## Eriksen (27. April 2021)

oflow schrieb:


> Das stimmt allerdings bei Trustpilot. Wobei da wahrscheinlich generell überwiegend die unzufriedenen Kunden schreiben. Aber die sind sind dem Fall anscheinend auch ganz schön viele.


warum sollten sich auch zufriedene kunden mehr äußern als unzufriedene? Es ist komplett normal, dass die unzufrieden eher ihre unzufriedenheit öffentlich machen, wohingegen die zufriedenen sich freuen und es nicht für nötig halten, anderen dies mitzuteilen.


----------



## michi_g001 (27. April 2021)

Ja genau so ist es. Wobei halt zB Canyon einen deutlich besseren Durchschnitt vorweisen kann.


----------



## max-mtb (27. April 2021)

Meines Wissens nach gab es letztes Jahr auch eine komplette Umstellung auf ein anderes System dass die Bestellungen der Bikes macht.
Ich denke dass es mittlerweile deutlich besser läuft als man auf Trustpilot lesen kann


----------



## max-mtb (27. April 2021)

Und ich vermute irgendwie auch, dass Yt in den letzten 2 Jahren so schnell groß geworden ist, dass sie mittlerweile mit dem Service gar nicht mehr hinterher kommen weil sie evtl zu wenig angestellte haben.


----------



## Ridespot (27. April 2021)

So mein Capra Pro Al wurde letzte Woche Donnerstag an DHL übergeben und seit dem steht bei DHL die ganze zeit nur "Vorbereitung für Weitertransport" dann am Sonntag mal bei DHL angerufen und die meinten die geben mir eine Rückmeldung per mail oder per Telefon aber habe bis jetzt noch immer nichts gehört. Hoffe das sich da morgen was tut


----------



## max-mtb (27. April 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> So mein Capra Pro Al wurde letzte Woche Donnerstag an DHL übergeben und seit dem steht bei DHL die ganze zeit nur "Vorbereitung für Weitertransport" dann am Sonntag mal bei DHL angerufen und die meinten die geben mir eine Rückmeldung per mail oder per Telefon aber habe bis jetzt noch immer nichts gehört. Hoffe das sich da morgen was tut


Jugendsprache wäre jetzt:
F in den Chat


----------



## Max_xx (27. April 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> So mein Capra Pro Al wurde letzte Woche Donnerstag an DHL übergeben und seit dem steht bei DHL die ganze zeit nur "Vorbereitung für Weitertransport" dann am Sonntag mal bei DHL angerufen und die meinten die geben mir eine Rückmeldung per mail oder per Telefon aber habe bis jetzt noch immer nichts gehört. Hoffe das sich da morgen was tut


Wann hast du deines denn bestellt? Warte auch noch drauf dass meine Bestellung mal bearbeitet wird. Hab das gleiche Bike bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridespot (27. April 2021)

Bin 14 also verstehe ich schon xD


----------



## Ridespot (27. April 2021)

Max_xx schrieb:


> Wann hast du deines denn bestellt? Warte auch noch drauf dass meine Bestellung mal bearbeitet wird. Hab das gleiche Bike bestellt.


Bestellt habe ich am 23. März das YT Capra Pro AL in größe XL und Farbe Schwarz
Bezahlt mit Paypal


----------



## max-mtb (27. April 2021)

Ronnoc2w schrieb:


> Bin 14 also verstehe ich schon xD


Bin auch 14 xD


----------



## Ridespot (27. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Bin auch 14 xD


Hehe lol


----------



## Eriksen (27. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Bin auch 14 xD


bin 16 und frage mich wie ihr an 3500 euro kommt in dem alter... ich musste 8 wochen für 2000 euro arbeiten. Hatte keine konfi also kein geld davon UND meine eltern zahlen nix


----------



## Ridespot (27. April 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> bin 16 und frage mich wie ihr an 3500 euro kommt in dem alter... ich musste 8 wochen für 2000 euro arbeiten. Hatte keine konfi also kein geld davon UND meine eltern zahlen nix


Ich habe Java Programmieren gelernt und hatte eine Zeit lang einen Minecraft Server der Relativ erfolgreich war, Meine Mutter hat 800€ Von dem Bike bezahlt den Rest musste ich bezahlen. Der Minecraft Server ist jetzt mittlerweile aber wieder offline, baue ihn aber derzeit wieder auf der Hat mir so rund 200-300€ In der Woche gebracht


----------



## Ridespot (27. April 2021)

Hab mir von dem Verdienten geld erstmal ein fettes gaming setup, das bike und nen neues Handy gekauft


----------



## max-mtb (27. April 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> bin 16 und frage mich wie ihr an 3500 euro kommt in dem alter... ich musste 8 wochen für 2000 euro arbeiten. Hatte keine konfi also kein geld davon UND meine eltern zahlen nix


Mir Zahlen es meine Eltern.
Ich würde Ferienarbeit machen, darf man aber mit 14 noch nicht...
Ehrenaktion von meinen Eltern


----------



## innovationdude (27. April 2021)

Wenn ich mir die Stories hier so durchlese, könnte es ein Fehler gewesen sein, dass ich mein altes YT gestern direkt verkauft habe, bevor das neue da ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridespot (27. April 2021)

geistik schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Stories hier so durchlese, könnte es ein Fehler gewesen sein, dass ich mein altes YT gestern direkt verkauft habe, bevor das neue da ist


Ja ich glaube das war wirklich ein Fehler F


----------



## max-mtb (27. April 2021)

geistik schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Stories hier so durchlese, könnte es ein Fehler gewesen sein, dass ich mein altes YT gestern direkt verkauft habe, bevor das neue da ist


Das ist immer ein Fehler das alte zu verkaufen bevor das neue da ist 😂


----------



## LuWe97 (27. April 2021)

Vergangene Woche ein Tues bestellt. Bin gespannt, wann YT sich dazu meldet. Bis jetzt kam noch nichts


----------



## HumanSoldier (27. April 2021)

Grade nochmal angerufen wegen meinem Jeffsy Blaze... *ein und aus atmen * 

ich wurde wie jede Woche hingehalten und habe gesagt bekommen „diese Woche soll es WAHRSCHEINLICH versendet werden“... langsam könnte ich durchdrehen. Schon fast einen Monat über dem Liefertermin und warten tu ich seit dem 4.2.21.....
😐


----------



## Ridespot (27. April 2021)

HumanSoldier schrieb:


> Grade nochmal angerufen wegen meinem Jeffsy Blaze... *ein und aus atmen *
> 
> ich wurde wie jede Woche hingehalten und habe gesagt bekommen „diese Woche soll es WAHRSCHEINLICH versendet werden“... langsam könnte ich durchdrehen. Schon fast einen Monat über dem Liefertermin und warten tu ich seit dem 4.2.21.....
> 😐


War bei mir erst genau so dann habe ich mal eine mal an [email protected] geschrieben und da bin ich dann weiter bekommen da es anscheinend ein Datenbank fehler gab und das bike doch nicht versendet werden konnte. Also an deiner Stelle würd ich mal eine mail schreiben und fragen was da los ist vielleicht has du ja das selbe Problem.


----------



## Anes (27. April 2021)

HumanSoldier schrieb:


> Grade nochmal angerufen wegen meinem Jeffsy Blaze... *ein und aus atmen *
> 
> ich wurde wie jede Woche hingehalten und habe gesagt bekommen „diese Woche soll es WAHRSCHEINLICH versendet werden“... langsam könnte ich durchdrehen. Schon fast einen Monat über dem Liefertermin und warten tu ich seit dem 4.2.21.....
> 😐


Ist bei dir der Status auf „abgeschlossen“?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HumanSoldier (27. April 2021)

Anes schrieb:


> Ist bei dir der Status auf „abgeschlossen“?
> 
> 
> Anes schrieb:
> ...


----------



## HumanSoldier (27. April 2021)

Ridespot schrieb:


> War bei mir erst genau so dann habe ich mal eine mal an [email protected] geschrieben und da bin ich dann weiter bekommen da es anscheinend ein Datenbank fehler gab und das bike doch nicht versendet werden konnte. Also an deiner Stelle würd ich mal eine mail schreiben und fragen was da los ist vielleicht has du ja das selbe Problem.


Mache ich heute Abend mal. Danke dir! Muss denen jetzt mal Druck machen 🙄


----------



## Anes (27. April 2021)

HumanSoldier schrieb:


> Mache ich heute Abend mal. Danke dir! Muss denen jetzt mal Druck machen 🙄


Ich würde denen die Hölle heiß machen... wenn meins mehr als 4 Wochen Verspätung hat, dann stornier ich es und Kauf mir von einem anderen Hersteller das Rad


----------



## Problem (27. April 2021)

Anes schrieb:


> Ich würde denen die Hölle heiß machen... wenn meins mehr als 4 Wochen Verspätung hat, dann stornier ich es und Kauf mir von einem anderen Hersteller das Rad


 Viel glück. Bestell dir doch ein Propain, Canyon oder Rose, da kommst du garantiert eher an dein bike!


----------



## Ridespot (27. April 2021)

Anes schrieb:


> Ich würde denen die Hölle heiß machen... wenn meins mehr als 4 Wochen Verspätung hat, dann stornier ich es und Kauf mir von einem anderen Hersteller das Rad


Naja YT ist immerhin besser als Rose 😂 Ich habe mir letztes Jahr das Rose Root Miller 1 gekauft welches am 30 März geliefert werden sollte doch dann habe ich anfang März eine mail von Rose erhalten das das Bike doch erst in August geliefert werden kann. Dann habe ich storniert und bin zu YT gegangen weil das dauert mir echt zu lange!


----------



## Ridespot (27. April 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Viel glück. Bestell dir doch ein Propain, Canyon oder Rose, da kommst du garantiert eher an dein bike!


Rose definitiv nicht, Canyon bekommste aktuell eist in 2-3 Monaten frühstens und Propain etwa in August nach dieser Season


----------



## Anes (27. April 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Viel glück. Bestell dir doch ein Propain, Canyon oder Rose, da kommst du garantiert eher an dein bike!


Dachte dabei eher an das Nomad von Santa Cruz


----------



## max-mtb (27. April 2021)

Canyon kann man im Moment eh nicht bestellen weil sie erst ab August usw Liefern können und man erst da bestellen kann. Rose is Lieferzeit eh unteriridisch und Propain kann man nie genau sagen


----------



## Problem (27. April 2021)

Anes schrieb:


> Dachte dabei eher an das Nomad von Santa Cruz


Go for it. Wenn ich bock hätte ein Santa zu bezahlen, würde ich nicht lange überlegen.


----------



## Ridespot (27. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Canyon kann man im Moment eh nicht bestellen weil sie erst ab August usw Liefern können und man erst da bestellen kann. Rose is Lieferzeit eh unteriridisch und Propain kann man nie genau sagen


Eben. Bei rose hätte ich fast ein ganzes Jahr warten müssen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Anes (27. April 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Go for it. Wenn ich bock hätte ein Santa zu bezahlen, würde ich nicht lange überlegen.


Noch streub ich mich dagegen, aber wenn das YT nicht zeitnah kommt, werde ich es mir kaufen 😬


----------



## innovationdude (27. April 2021)

... bin letzte Woche ein Santa gefahren (Hightower und Megatower in der XT-Variante), und war fester Kaufabsicht. Sitze im Auto schon umgelegt, so sicher war ich.

Dann eine Runde gefahren - und hat mich echt nicht überzeugt. Nach 5m war klar, dass das nix wird.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (27. April 2021)

Ridespot schrieb:


> Eben. Bei rose hätte ich fast ein ganzes Jahr warten müssen


Jupp - , bei rose hat sich angedeutet, das nicht liefern konnten und YT war auch sehr ungewiss bzw. nix vorrätig, Canyon hatte noch mein favorisiertes Bike in L auf Lager Ende Februar, war das letzte ... seitdem kann man nur noch vorbestellen.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. April 2021)

Jo, ist leider überall so, und wird wohl auch erst mal nicht besser.   

Hatte zuletzt mit einem Orbea OIZ geliebäugelt.
Nachdem die Lieferzeit fürs Komplettbike dann zuletzt auf "MAI 2022" stand, 
steht jetzt bei jedem Modell nur noch "Nicht Lieferbar" und selbst der reine Rahmen hat eine Lieferzeit von "Dezember 2021"!

Ist doch der absolute Wahnsinn.

Da bekomm ich ja schneller einen neuen BMW.


----------



## Problem (27. April 2021)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Jo, ist leider überall so, und wird wohl auch erst mal nicht besser.
> 
> Hatte zuletzt mit einem Orbea OIZ geliebäugelt.
> Nachdem die Lieferzeit fürs Komplettbike dann zuletzt auf "MAI 2022" stand,
> ...


Ja, das ist momentan echt verrückt. Ich wundere mich, dass die Hersteller (Rahmen und komplettes Zubehör) es nicht schaffen entsprechend auf die Nachfrage zu reagieren. Und auch, dass es, so scheint es mir, keine alternativ Lösungen gibt. Also z.B. eine Serie mit Suntpur oder TRP elementen - falls Lieferbar. Aber da wird ja sicher nicht alles von der Industrie aufgekauft wie bei S,S,RS und F...

Auf meinen Mini habe ich damals (2014 oder 15) gute 12 max 15 Wochen gewartet. Das wäre momentan ja schon fast zügig... 

Aber ein paar gibt Hersteller gibt es. Nicolai kann wohl momentan liefern. Und der ein oder andere Shop hat auch bikes da, aber man hat sich ja nicht ohne Grund für ein YT entschieden.


----------



## innovationdude (27. April 2021)

Die Situation der Hersteller kann ich schon nachvollziehen, auch aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht.
Denn:
1) Keiner sah Corona kommen und die damit entsprechend nochmal explorierende Nachfrage, sonst hätte man sich sicherlich auch umgesehen, wie man reagieren kann. Da von heute auf Morgen neue Lieferanten aufzutun etc... kaum möglich. Zumal die auch getrieben sind von Punkt...
2) ... denn es ist aktuell ein Boom, der irgendwann abflachen wird (in 1-2 Jahren?), wenn jeder sein Rad vor der Tür hat. Wenn dann Corona vorbei und die Leute wieder andere Möglichkeiten der Freizeitausgestaltung haben, sowieso. Also: Warum soll ich als Hersteller (teuer) neue Kapazitäten aufbauen, wenn ich den Nachfrage-Peak am Horizont abflachen sehe? Wenn ich nämlich jetzt eine teure Zusatzproduktion bei Lieferanten hochfahre (kostet ja auch...), habe ich in 1-2 Jahren dann Überproduktion. Das will ja auch keiner....

Just my two cents als Kaufmann.


----------



## Problem (27. April 2021)

geistik schrieb:


> Die Situation der Hersteller kann ich schon nachvollziehen, auch aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht.
> Denn:
> 1) Keiner sah Corona kommen und die damit entsprechend nochmal explorierende Nachfrage, sonst hätte man sich sicherlich auch umgesehen, wie man reagieren kann. Da von heute auf Morgen neue Lieferanten aufzutun etc... kaum möglich. Zumal die auch getrieben sind von Punkt...
> 2) ... denn es ist aktuell ein Boom, der irgendwann abflachen wird (in 1-2 Jahren?), wenn jeder sein Rad vor der Tür hat. Wenn dann Corona vorbei und die Leute wieder andere Möglichkeiten der Freizeitausgestaltung haben, sowieso. Also: Warum soll ich als Hersteller (teuer) neue Kapazitäten aufbauen, wenn ich den Nachfrage-Peak am Horizont abflachen sehe? Wenn ich nämlich jetzt eine teure Zusatzproduktion bei Lieferanten hochfahre (kostet ja auch...), habe ich in 1-2 Jahren dann Überproduktion. Das will ja auch keiner....
> ...



Aaaber: als Kaufmann wirst du mir auch recht geben, dass, wenn eine Nachfrage besteht, man versuchen sollte, diese zu stillen und das Geld einzusammeln. Natürlich weiß man nicht, was hinter den Kulissen läuft, aber ich hätte mehr kreative Ideen erwartet. Polygon war es glaub ich, die eine Sonderlinie auf den Markt gebracht haben. Sofort verfügbar und nur so lange der Vorrat gereicht hat. Da hatten Sie alles zusammengepackt, was gerade verfügbar war.

Man steckt natürlich auch nicht in den Zahlen drinnen, aber wenn es sich rechnet, würde ich auch für einen kurzfristigen Boom eine neue Produktionslinie aufbauen und auch hier ist die Frage, ob es evtl. kreative Lösungen gegeben hätte um alte Maschinen, Formen oder teile wiederzuverwenden.

Abgesehen davon: wenn ich jetzt Bikes verkaufe, ist die Nachfrage in Zukunft ggf. ebenfalls höher. Wenn mehr Bikes unterwegs sind, kann man auch mit mehr defekten Teilen rechnen.

Und das zieht sich ja durch alle Stationen der Wertschöpfungskette.

p.s.: das war jetzt natürlich sehr spitz und sollte verdeutlichen, worauf ich hinaus will. Und klar, ohne Alu kein Alurahmen.


----------



## seebsen (27. April 2021)

Die Hersteller müssen doch teilweise schon 2-3 Jahre vorher die Rahmen in Asien bestellen (YT, Specialized und co. produzieren soweit ich weiß in Taiwan). Da wird das nix mit "mal eben weitere, neue Rahmen herstellen und an Komponenten draufklatschen, was zurzeit verfügbar ist".

Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass das "spontane" Erschließen neuer Produktionsstandorte auch überhaupt nicht interessant oder gar wirtschaftlich wäre, vor allem, weil dies ebenso nicht von heute auf morgen geht. Und wie kann man in der aktuellen Lage schon die Situation im nächsten Jahr vorhersagen? Vor allem im Bezug auf Angebot und Nachfrage.

Und wenn YT plötzlich Bikes mit Suntour Gabeln und TRP Bremsen (wie auf ihrem Downhiller früher) bringen würde, wäre das Geschrei genauso groß... Da hieße es dann, dass YT noch geldgeiler geworden ist und nur versucht, den Kunden in der jetzigen Situation das Geld aus den Taschen zu ziehen. 
Bin auf jeden Fall mal auf ihre online veröffentlichte Bilanz am Ende des Jahres gespannt.


----------



## Problem (27. April 2021)

Man kann sich viele Gründe überlegen, warum gerade jetzt XY nicht geht. Macht auch alles einfacher. Ich finde kreative Ideen aber spannender, und davon gab es während des letzten Jahres viele. Aber hier ist auch nicht der richtige Bereich für so eine Diskussion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (27. April 2021)

geistik schrieb:


> Die Situation der Hersteller kann ich schon nachvollziehen, auch aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht.
> Denn:
> 1) Keiner sah Corona kommen und die damit entsprechend nochmal explorierende Nachfrage, sonst hätte man sich sicherlich auch umgesehen, wie man reagieren kann. Da von heute auf Morgen neue Lieferanten aufzutun etc... kaum möglich. Zumal die auch getrieben sind von Punkt...
> 2) ... denn es ist aktuell ein Boom, der irgendwann abflachen wird (in 1-2 Jahren?), wenn jeder sein Rad vor der Tür hat. Wenn dann Corona vorbei und die Leute wieder andere Möglichkeiten der Freizeitausgestaltung haben, sowieso. Also: Warum soll ich als Hersteller (teuer) neue Kapazitäten aufbauen, wenn ich den Nachfrage-Peak am Horizont abflachen sehe? Wenn ich nämlich jetzt eine teure Zusatzproduktion bei Lieferanten hochfahre (kostet ja auch...), habe ich in 1-2 Jahren dann Überproduktion. Das will ja auch keiner....
> ...



Neben diesen, von dir zu 100% richtigen Punkten, gibt es Corona-bedingt noch andere Probleme. 

Auch in den großen Werken wird es Corona-bedingt zu Reduzierungen der Produktionsmengen kommen.
Gleiches gilt auch für die Rohstofflieferanten der unterschiedlichen Produzenten. 
Der internationale Containermarkt ist völlig durcheinander geraten, was dazu führt, dass in den Produktionsländern zum Teil keine Leercontainer zur Verfügung stehen. Diese stapeln sich aktuell in den Importnationen, wie wir z.B.!
Containerfrachten sind mehr als zehn mal so teuer geworden, wie noch vor einem Jahr. Dadurch wird natürlich kein Container mehr verladen, bevor nicht das letzte Kilogramm gefüllt ist.


----------



## Eriksen (28. April 2021)

Ridespot schrieb:


> Ich habe Java Programmieren gelernt und hatte eine Zeit lang einen Minecraft Server der Relativ erfolgreich war, Meine Mutter hat 800€ Von dem Bike bezahlt den Rest musste ich bezahlen. Der Minecraft Server ist jetzt mittlerweile aber wieder offline, baue ihn aber derzeit wieder auf der Hat mir so rund 200-300€ In der Woche gebracht


krass das klingt fast unvorstellbar


----------



## Ridespot (28. April 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> krass das klingt fast unvorstellbar


Ja hatte schon viele Server und nie wurde einer richtig erfolgreich aber bei dem hatte ich dann wohl etwas mehr glück und wenn du mal überlegst hatte das teuerste was man kaufen konnte etwa 50€ gekostet und dann brauchst du nur 4-6 leute die das kaufen und dann hast du das geld schon.


----------



## Ridespot (28. April 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> krass das klingt fast unvorstellbar


Ja ich hatte schon viele Server die nie so richtig erfolgreich wurden aber bei dem hatte ich wohl etwas mehr Glück gehabt und das teuerste was man kaufen konnte hat so etwa 50€ gekostet und dann brauchst du nur 4-6 Leute die das kaufen dann hast du das Geld schon. Ein Freund von mir hat immer noch den erfolgreichsten Server seiner Art was natürlich jetzt Ungläublich klingt ist aber so und er hat etwa 16000€ mit diesem bereits verdient


----------



## Eriksen (28. April 2021)

Ridespot schrieb:


> Ja hatte schon viele Server und nie wurde einer richtig erfolgreich aber bei dem hatte ich dann wohl etwas mehr glück und wenn du mal überlegst hatte das teuerste was man kaufen konnte etwa 50€ gekostet und dann brauchst du nur 4-6 leute die das kaufen und dann hast du das geld schon.


ich kann ja auch schon etwas programmieren vllt mach ich auch mal was... hast du das auf deinem eigenen pc gehostet?


----------



## Ridespot (28. April 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> ich kann ja auch schon etwas programmieren vllt mach ich auch mal was... hast du das auf deinem eigenen pc gehostet?


Nein ich habe mir einen Linux Root Server gehostet bei netcup.de und da ein CloudNet netzwerk installiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## max-mtb (28. April 2021)

Ridespot schrieb:


> Nein ich habe mir einen Linux Root Server gehostet bei netcup.de und da ein CloudNet netzwerk installiert


Also ich muss schon sagen ich bin auch 14 und hätte das niemals hinbekommen xD
Für mich wäre sowas viel zu kompliziert das alles zu machen.
Vielleich hab ich aber auch keinen Plan von sowas xD


----------



## innovationdude (28. April 2021)

Kurze Frage, finde es hier über die SuFu einfach nicht...:
Ist der YT-Aufkleber unter dem Unterrohr überlackiert, oder kann ich den einfach abfummeln...? Danke Euch!


----------



## Luca21197 (28. April 2021)

geistik schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, finde es hier über die SuFu einfach nicht...:
> Ist der YT-Aufkleber unter dem Unterrohr überlackiert, oder kann ich den einfach abfummeln...? Danke Euch!


Ist überlackiert


----------



## Ridespot (28. April 2021)

Gute Nachrichten, Das bike ist nun in Zustellung und soll heute ankommen!!! Ich bin schon mega aufgeregt!


----------



## chrisgsxr (28. April 2021)

Also bei mir kommt das bike wie von Anfang an versprochen.
Jeffsy Core 3, L, schwarz
Bestellt am 11.3. mit Liefertermin 6.5.
Heute wurde die Sendung elektronisch angekündigt bei DHL. Könnte also klappen 🙂


----------



## Problem (28. April 2021)

chrisgsxr schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt das bike wie von Anfang an versprochen.
> Jeffsy Core 3, L, schwarz
> Bestellt am 11.3. mit Liefertermin 6.5.
> Heute wurde die Sendung elektronisch angekündigt bei DHL. Könnte also klappen 🙂


Ich hätte doch das 3er nehmen sollen 😢


----------



## michi_g001 (28. April 2021)

chrisgsxr schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommt das bike wie von Anfang an versprochen.
> Jeffsy Core 3, L, schwarz
> Bestellt am 11.3. mit Liefertermin 6.5.
> Heute wurde die Sendung elektronisch angekündigt bei DHL. Könnte also klappen 🙂


Ohhh super. Steigert die Vorfreude bei mir. 10.04. bestellt, Liefertermin 06.05. 😎


----------



## Problem (28. April 2021)

Jetzt kann man ja ganz gut eingrenzen woran die Verspätung liegt. 

1.Rahmen
2. Schaltung
3. Fahrwerk
4. Sattelstütze

Der Rest ist gleich. Vielleicht werde ich ja doch noch überrascht...


----------



## Eriksen (28. April 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Jetzt kann man ja ganz gut eingrenzen woran die Verspätung liegt.
> 
> 1.Rahmen
> 2. Schaltung
> ...


woher die info?


----------



## michi_g001 (28. April 2021)

Ja, viel bleibt dann nicht mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Problem (28. April 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> woher die info?


Man vergleiche die Ausstattung von Core 3 und 2 und wende dann das Ausschlussverfahren an. 

Aber es zeigt einmal mehr: Carbon ist einfach schneller


----------



## MTB-Bob (28. April 2021)

Bei mir hat sich der Bearbeitungs-Status auf „ komplett abgeschlossen“ geändert!
Sollte das Capra doch pünktlich zum 06.05. hier sein?

Ich werde immer ungeduldiger!


----------



## max-mtb (28. April 2021)

MTB-Bob schrieb:


> Bei mir hat sich der Bearbeitungs-Status auf „ komplett abgeschlossen“ geändert!
> Sollte das Capra doch pünktlich zum 06.05. hier sein?
> 
> Ich werde immer ungeduldiger!


Ich bin auch ungeduldig obwhl ich weiß dass meins wahrscheinlich erst im November kommt


----------



## Ridespot (28. April 2021)

Ich werd mich dann jetzt auch mal verabschieden, nach über 5 Monaten an Stress und hin und her ist mein Capra heute endlich angekommen 😁


----------



## pmc2k (28. April 2021)

Eine Frage an alle die, bei denen der Versandtermin vom 06.Mai nach hinten verschoben wurde: Ich hab heute nochmal in meine Bestellung geschaut und jetzt steht dort als Status Komplett abgeschlossen. Da mir wie gesagt gemeldet wurde, dass es sich Richtung Kalenderwochen 22 verschieben wird, würd ich gerne wissen ob sich der Status bei euch auch verändert hat? Hat der Status bei denen wirklich eine Aussagekraft?


----------



## max-mtb (28. April 2021)

Ridespot schrieb:


> Ich werd mich dann jetzt auch mal verabschieden, nach über 5 Monaten an Stress und hin und her ist mein Capra heute endlich angekommen 😁Anhang anzeigen 1260972


Wenn ich das sehe werde ich neidisch weil meins noch nicht da ist...


----------



## Ridespot (28. April 2021)

pmc2k schrieb:


> Eine Frage an alle die, bei denen der Versandtermin vom 06.Mai nach hinten verschoben wurde: Ich hab heute nochmal in meine Bestellung geschaut und jetzt steht dort als Status Komplett abgeschlossen. Da mir wie gesagt gemeldet wurde, dass es sich Richtung Kalenderwochen 22 verschieben wird, würd ich gerne wissen ob sich der Status bei euch auch verändert hat? Hat der Status bei denen wirklich eine Aussagekraft?


Ich würd nicht auf den Status achten da viele anscheinend seit über einem Jahr ihr bike haben aber dort immernoch komplett abgeschlossen steht. Mein bike sollte auch am 6. mai geliefert werden ist aber schon letzte Woche versendet worden und heute angekommen


----------



## Ridespot (28. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Wenn ich das sehe werde ich neidisch weil meins noch nicht da ist...


Hehe, ja meine Freunde sind jetzt auch alle neidisch und einer bereit sogar das er sich ein dort bike gekauft hat anstatt von einem enduro oder Trail weil wir halt in der Stadt wohnen und es keine vielen dort stecken gibt 😂


----------



## max-mtb (28. April 2021)

Ridespot schrieb:


> Hehe, ja meine Freunde sind jetzt auch alle neidisch und einer bereit sogar das er sich ein dort bike gekauft hat anstatt von einem enduro oder Trail weil wir halt in der Stadt wohnen und es keine vielen dort stecken gibt 😂


Ich sehe es schon bei mir kommen:
Darf ich mal mit deinem Fahrrad fahren...
Da hab ich jetzt schon keine Lust drauf :/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ridespot (28. April 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon bei mir kommen:
> Darf ich mal mit deinem Fahrrad fahren...
> Da hab ich jetzt schon keine Lust drauf :/


Yap, alle 2 Minuten; Ach bitte nur ganz kurz bitte bitte


----------



## max-mtb (28. April 2021)

Ridespot schrieb:


> Hehe, ja meine Freunde sind jetzt auch alle neidisch und einer bereit sogar das er sich ein dort bike gekauft hat anstatt von einem enduro oder Trail weil wir halt in der Stadt wohnen und es keine vielen dort stecken gibt 😂


Ich sehe es schon bei mir kommen:
Darf ich mal mit deinem Fahrrad fahren...
Da hab ich jetzt schon keine Lust drauf :/


----------



## pmc2k (28. April 2021)

Ridespot schrieb:


> Ich würd nicht auf den Status achten da viele anscheinend seit über einem Jahr ihr bike haben aber dort immernoch komplett abgeschlossen steht. Mein bike sollte auch am 6. mai geliefert werden ist aber schon letzte Woche versendet worden und heute angekommen


Ja klar, wenn sie ihr Bike schon haben ist der Status “komplett abgeschlossen” ja korrekt. Aber wenn man es wie in meinem Fall noch nicht erhalten hat? Bei dem ganzen Vertriebschaos den man bei YT so hört möchte ich nur verhindern, dass meine Bestellung nicht einfach aus dem System ist und nicht mehr beachtet wird 😉


----------



## max-mtb (28. April 2021)

Ridespot schrieb:


> Yap, alle 2 Minuten; Ach bitte nur ganz kurz bitte bitte


Ja und ich habe jetzt schon Angst dass irgendein trottel nen Wheelie überzieht oder iregndwo dagegenkracht...
Könnte ich mit bei meinen Freunden vorstelleun
Und dass sie das Fahrwerk mit absicht zum durchschlagen bringen weil sie schwerer sind als ich


----------



## max-mtb (28. April 2021)

pmc2k schrieb:


> Ja klar, wenn sie ihr Bike schon haben ist der Status “komplett abgeschlossen” ja korrekt. Aber wenn man es wie in meinem Fall noch nicht erhalten hat? Bei dem ganzen Vertriebschaos den man bei YT so hört möchte ich nur verhindern, dass meine Bestellung nicht einfach aus dem System ist und nicht mehr beachtet wird 😉


Normal bekommt man ja eine Mail wenn das Bike versendet wird.
Ich würde bis morgen Abend noch warten und dann evtls mal den Service anschreiben


----------



## Ridespot (28. April 2021)

pmc2k schrieb:


> Ja klar, wenn sie ihr Bike schon haben ist der Status “komplett abgeschlossen” ja korrekt. Aber wenn man es wie in meinem Fall noch nicht erhalten hat? Bei dem ganzen Vertriebschaos den man bei YT so hört möchte ich nur verhindern, dass meine Bestellung nicht einfach aus dem System ist und nicht mehr beachtet wird 😉


Aso, ne sorry hab mich verschrieben ich meinte das Gegenteil von komplett abgeschlossen also das dann immernoch dort steht in Bearbeitung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 527646 (28. April 2021)

Bei mir steht ebenfalls komplett abgeschlossen. Bisher hab ich nur die Peadle hier liegen. Am Telefon wurde mir statt dem 6.5 jetzt der 8.5 als Versandtermin versichert. Damit könnte ich leben


----------



## pmc2k (28. April 2021)

Ridespot schrieb:


> Aso, ne sorry hab mich verschrieben ich meinte das Gegenteil von komplett abgeschlossen also das dann immernoch dort steht in Bearbeitung...


Ich hab’s mir fast gedacht, dass du das so meinst 😉

@max-mtb: Genauso mach ich es, wäre ja fast zu schön um wahr zu sein, wenn es doch noch pünktlich versendet wird


----------



## MTB-Bob (28. April 2021)

pmc2k schrieb:


> Ja klar, wenn sie ihr Bike schon haben ist der Status “komplett abgeschlossen” ja korrekt. Aber wenn man es wie in meinem Fall noch nicht erhalten hat? Bei dem ganzen Vertriebschaos den man bei YT so hört möchte ich nur verhindern, dass meine Bestellung nicht einfach aus dem System ist und nicht mehr beachtet wird 😉


Das stimmt mich gerade etwas nachdenklich!
Ich werde bis Freitag auf die E Mail warten und dann nachhaken!


----------



## pmc2k (28. April 2021)

Nitscho schrieb:


> Bei mir steht ebenfalls komplett abgeschlossen. Bisher hab ich nur die Peadle hier liegen. Am Telefon wurde mir statt dem 6.5 jetzt der 8.5 als Versandtermin versichert. Damit könnte ich leben


Also wenn dem so ist, ist das aber seltsam mit dem Status bei denen, eine Bestellung ist abgeschlossen wenn sie versendet wurde bzw. angekommen und nichts anderes.


----------



## Deleted 527646 (28. April 2021)

Angeblich sei der Status recht nichtssagend weil fehlerhaft. Aussage YT Support am Telefon. Da vertraue ich schon drauf. Auf E-Mails hab ich keine Antworten bekommen. Hab immer angerufen und bin immer direkt durchgekommen. Die konnten mir dann genau sagen wie der Stand ist und wann das Bike kommen soll. Sollte schon passen.


----------



## MTB-Bob (29. April 2021)

Heute Nacht eine automatische E Mail bekommen mit der Schlussrechnung und der Information, dass das Bike für den Versand fertig ist.


----------



## MTB-Bob (29. April 2021)

😋😋👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## pmc2k (29. April 2021)

MTB-Bob schrieb:


> 😋😋👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


Ich auch! Bin halt skeptisch nachdem was Nitscho gesagt hat, Trackingnummer fehlt ja auch noch.


----------



## innovationdude (29. April 2021)

Same here!
„bike ready für den Versand“.


----------



## fahrrad_fizzle (29. April 2021)

pmc2k schrieb:


> Eine Frage an alle die, bei denen der Versandtermin vom 06.Mai nach hinten verschoben wurde: Ich hab heute nochmal in meine Bestellung geschaut und jetzt steht dort als Status Komplett abgeschlossen. Da mir wie gesagt gemeldet wurde, dass es sich Richtung Kalenderwochen 22 verschieben wird, würd ich gerne wissen ob sich der Status bei euch auch verändert hat? Hat der Status bei denen wirklich eine Aussagekraft?


Wurde bei mir auch vom 6.5. auf KW 22 verschoben (jeffsy core 2). Dann gestern wie bei dir auf abgeschlossen im Nutzerkonto gesetzt + Abschlussrechnung per Mail. Und heute morgen die Versandbestätigung mit Trackingnr. gekriegt😃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pmc2k (29. April 2021)

fahrrad_fizzle schrieb:


> Wurde bei mir auch vom 6.5. auf KW 22 verschoben (jeffsy core 2). Dann gestern wie bei dir auf abgeschlossen im Nutzerkonto gesetzt + Abschlussrechnung per Mail. Und heute morgen die Versandbestätigung mit Trackingnr. gekriegt😃


Ich auch gerade 😂. Sehr seltsam, aber hey ich freu mich 😉


----------



## HumanSoldier (29. April 2021)

Mein Jeffsy Blaze wurde heute auch endlich versendet... endlich 🙄


----------



## michi_g001 (29. April 2021)

Jetzt haut ja YT eines nach dem anderen raus. Hoffentlich meines auch bald. 😄


----------



## max-mtb (29. April 2021)

oflow schrieb:


> Jetzt haut ja YT eines nach dem anderen raus. Hoffentlich meines auch bald. 😄


Hoffe ich auch nur es dauert wahrscheinlich bis November :/


----------



## Deleted 527646 (29. April 2021)

Am Ende bekommt jetzt jeder erstmal seine Pedale zugesendet


----------



## michi_g001 (29. April 2021)

Haha da hab ich keine mitbestellt.


----------



## HumanSoldier (29. April 2021)

Nitscho schrieb:


> Am Ende bekommt jetzt jeder erstmal seine Pedale zugesendet


Ne die kamen schon letzte Woche 🤣


----------



## MTB-Bob (29. April 2021)

Habe jetzt auch eine E Mail mit Trackingnummern bekommen!
Die Ware ist aber nur elektronisch bei DHL angekündigt worden und noch nicht an DHL übergeben worden


----------



## Coldae (30. April 2021)

Ich klinke mich auch mal ein.
Jeffsy Core 2 am 11.März bestellt, Lieferung ca. 06.06.2021.
Bestellung steht: "noch nicht bearbeitet". Mal sehen, wann dat Ding kütt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pmc2k (30. April 2021)

So, mein Versandstatus hat sich jetzt auch wieder geändert, das Rad soll Montag bei mir angekommen. ☺️


----------



## MTB-Bob (2. Mai 2021)

Am Donnerstag ist die Versendung zwar elektronisch angekündigt worden, aber DHL hat das Bike bisher noch nicht erhalten!


----------



## innovationdude (3. Mai 2021)

... bei mir auch. Leider hat sich seitdem nichts mehr getan... 
sitze echt auf glühenden Kohlen und hier stapeln sich die Teile


----------



## michi_g001 (3. Mai 2021)

Bei mir gibts noch gar keine Info. Termin ist / war der 06.05.


----------



## HumanSoldier (3. Mai 2021)

oflow schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts noch gar keine Info. Termin ist / war der 06.05.


Meins ist auf dem Weg 🤟🏻


----------



## LuWe97 (3. Mai 2021)

Bei mir wird auf der Website mittlerweile der Bestellstatus: Komplett abschlossen angezeigt. Kann mir jmd sagen, was das nun konkret bedeutet?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi_g001 (3. Mai 2021)

Bei mir so 
_Your order has not been processed yet.
😭_


----------



## innovationdude (3. Mai 2021)

HA! Vorhin geschrieben, und in der Zwischenzeit kam die Mail: MORGEN soll es kommen laut DHL. 
Wenn ich aber die Trackingnummer prüfe, steht da immer noch nur "blabla Sendung wurde angekündigt...".

"Komplett abgeschlossen" auf der YT Page heißt wohl, dass bezahlt, Versand vorbereitet/seitens YT abgeschlossen ist etc... 

So Jungs, jetzt dauerts nicht mehr lange!


----------



## MTB-Bob (3. Mai 2021)

Mein Bike soll morgen geliefert werden🤩🤟👍🏻👊🏻


----------



## Jo_78 (3. Mai 2021)

Ich reihe mich jetzt auch mal ein im Wartezimmer: Capra Base AL 27,5 in Size S (für meinen Sohn). Lieferung spätestens Juni. Habe am Launch-Tag um 14.45 Uhr bestellt - somit sicher einer der Ersten: hoffentlich auch bei der Lieferung. Der Kurze scharrt schon mit den Hufen und kann es kaum erwarten. 🚲


----------



## innovationdude (4. Mai 2021)

Mein Jeffsy Blaze ist da. Vor 2 Wochen bestellt, heute da. Ich bin happy 

Poste die Tage mal Bilder, wenn ich's "fertig" habe.


----------



## MTB-Bob (4. Mai 2021)

Lieferung verzögert sich um 2 Werktage laut DHL
😢


----------



## michi_g001 (4. Mai 2021)

Bei mir hat sich immer noch nix getan. 🤔


----------



## pmc2k (4. Mai 2021)

Bei mir hat sich am Status nichts mehr geändert obwohl der Zustellungstermin auf Montag datiert war. Die DHL schaut jetzt mal nach wo das Paket denn geblieben ist. 🤷


----------



## innovationdude (4. Mai 2021)

Ich drücke allen Wartenden sehr die Daumen!

Bei mir ist leider an der hinteren rechten Strebe oben ein Kratzer (spürt man auch klar, wenn man mit dem Fingernagel drüberfährt...). Das nimmt mir natürlich nicht die Freude am Rad, keine Sorge!  Kurz ärgern darf man sich trotzdem ;-) Passiert halt sicherlich in der aktuellen Hetze.


----------



## agrof (4. Mai 2021)

Ich habe noch nicht gesehen, ob es irgendwo erwähnt war, aber eine nette Kleinigkeit war bei mir in Bikebox beigelegt. 🙂


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert1179 (4. Mai 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Man steckt natürlich auch nicht in den Zahlen drinnen, aber wenn es sich rechnet, würde ich auch für einen kurzfristigen Boom eine neue Produktionslinie aufbauen und auch hier ist die Frage, ob es evtl. kreative Lösungen gegeben hätte um alte Maschinen, Formen oder teile wiederzuverwenden.


Ich kenne bestehende Fertigungsanlagen, die sich um etwa 15-20% höher auslasten lassen um kurzfristig mehr zu produzieren. Das reicht natürlich bei weitem nicht für ca. 200 bis 300% mehr Nachfrage an Fahrrädern inklusive Komponenten, wie Gabeln, Antriebe, Laufräder usw.
Auf den alten Anlagen laufen oft noch alte Produkte weiter oder sie sind verkauft/verschrottet. Einlagern wird die niemand, weil kostet ja Geld. Nach China oder Mexico lässt sich sowas schon verkaufen (siehe VW Jetta/Käfer).

Um ein oder zwei neue Produktionslinien aufzubauen muss erst mal ein Anlagenbauer gefunden werden, der freie Kapazitäten hat. Die Werkzeugbauer und Anlagenbauer sind auch schon vor Corona stark ausgelastet gewesen. Die haben größtenteils erst mal neue Hallen bauen und Leute einstellen müssen um überhaupt mehr Anlagen herzustellen. Teilweise war nicht mal Platz für eine neue Halle, also war ein neuer Standort notwendig. 

Dann muss sich der Invest für alle rechnen, also alle in der Lieferkette rubbeln ordentlich an ihrer Glaskugel bevor sie die befragen, ob die Nachfrage denn mehrere Jahre anhält bis sich das ganze amortisiert hat. Sonst muss man die Halle, den Standort vielleicht nach 2 Jahren wieder schließen und die Leute entlassen.


----------



## max-mtb (4. Mai 2021)

agrof schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nicht gesehen, ob es irgendwo erwähnt war, aber eine nette Kleinigkeit war bei mir in Bikebox beigelegt. 🙂


Welches Bike hast du bestellt? Undwar das als ersatz weil das Bikeverspätet kam?
Würde mich auch gerne über so einen Anhänger freuen


----------



## max-mtb (4. Mai 2021)

Hab grad den echten Knüller gesehen xD
Hab ich aus einem anderen Thread und da war der Link zu einem anderen Forum und da Wurde das gepostet.
Brett Tippie hat am Freitag Anscheinend ein Unboxing vom neuen Decoy mit Ep8 hochgeladen , dies wurde aber schnell wieder gelöscht
Intelligenz auch vorhanden xD


----------



## chrisgsxr (4. Mai 2021)

Heute angekommen, zwei Tage früher als angekündigt 🥳


----------



## michi_g001 (4. Mai 2021)

Glückwunsch! Bist du zufrieden? 
Meins sieht dann auch so aus.


----------



## zmitti (4. Mai 2021)

Mich würd ma interessieren wie das silberne AL aussieht 🤔 das schwarz sieht chick aus 👍🏻


----------



## agrof (4. Mai 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Welches Bike hast du bestellt? Undwar das als ersatz weil das Bikeverspätet kam?
> Würde mich auch gerne über so einen Anhänger freuen


Ich lebe mit einem Jeffsy Blaze zusammen. 😊 Keine Verspätung, kann dann eine kleine Plus zu Uncaged Models sein.


----------



## chrisgsxr (4. Mai 2021)

Ja bin total happy, fühl mich wie auf meinem 2018er 27,5" jeffsy nur eben mit 29" und geilerem Fahrwerk.


----------



## HumanSoldier (4. Mai 2021)

Endlich da 🥰🥰🥰


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Coldae (5. Mai 2021)

die Thustmaster 4000 Flaschenhalterung ist übrigens sofort lieferbar, nicht abschrecken lassen vom angegebenen Liefertermin


----------



## pmc2k (5. Mai 2021)

Wie lange hat denn bei euch die Lieferung gedauert, also von Versandbestätigung bis zur Lieferung? Bei mir bewegt sich das Paket anscheinend immer noch nicht...


----------



## innovationdude (5. Mai 2021)

Von der "echten Versandbestätigung" im Sinne von die DHL hat das Paket -> 1 Tag. 
Im Sinne von YT hat Sendung angekündigt -> 4 Werktage.


----------



## Problem (5. Mai 2021)

Ich habe hute die Mail bekommen, das mein Bike in der 21 Woche Monttiert und versandt werden kann. 2 Wochen schneller, als in der letztens Entschuldigungsmail, dafür bekomme ich aber nur den Preis der Bikebox erstattet. Eigentlich hätte es diese Woche kommen sollen. Bei dem derzeitigem Wetter verkraftbar, aber die Aufregung steigt! 

Neue Griffe, ein Dissector fürs HR und ein Newman LRS liegen auch schon bereit <3


----------



## LuWe97 (5. Mai 2021)

agrof schrieb:


> Ich habe noch nicht gesehen, ob es irgendwo erwähnt war, aber eine nette Kleinigkeit war bei mir in Bikebox beigelegt. 🙂


Lief bei dir was schief, sodass der Anhänger als "Entschädigung" beigelegt wurde? Bei mir war heute leider nichts im Paket


----------



## agrof (5. Mai 2021)

agrof schrieb:


> Ich lebe mit einem Jeffsy Blaze zusammen. 😊 Keine Verspätung, kann dann eine kleine Plus zu Uncaged Models sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Bob (6. Mai 2021)

Mein Capra ist heute gekommen! Genau wie versprochen spätestens zum 06.05.2021.
Damit kann ich sagen, dass es wirklich gut gelaufen ist und gehalten wurde was versprochen wurde!
👍🏻👍🏻👍🏻


----------



## michi_g001 (6. Mai 2021)

Bei mir hat sich bisher nichts getan. 06.05. war der Termin.


----------



## Deleted 527646 (6. Mai 2021)

Mein Bike hängt seit 7 Tagen bei DHL ab...


----------



## pmc2k (6. Mai 2021)

Nitscho schrieb:


> Mein Bike hängt seit 7 Tagen bei DHL ab...


Deins auch? Willkommen im Club, wie ist denn dein letzter Sendestatus?


----------



## Deleted 527646 (6. Mai 2021)

pmc2k schrieb:


> Deins auch? Willkommen im Club, wie ist denn dein letzter Sendestatus?


Vorbereitung für Weitertransport


----------



## Deleted 527646 (6. Mai 2021)

Hab eine Reklamation bei DHL aufgegeben... Kommentar... Corona... BlaBla... kann schon 1-2 Wochen dauern


----------



## Ridespot (6. Mai 2021)

LuWe97 schrieb:


> Lief bei dir was schief, sodass der Anhänger als "Entschädigung" beigelegt wurde? Bei mir war heute leider nichts im Paket


Hab den auch bekommen die yt Sticker ebenfalls aber bei mir lief alles gut, ich denke das wird per zufallsprinzip ausgelost ich hatte die Sticker und den Anhänger


----------



## pmc2k (6. Mai 2021)

Nitscho schrieb:


> Hab eine Reklamation bei DHL aufgegeben... Kommentar... Corona... BlaBla... kann schon 1-2 Wochen dauern


Bei mir genau die gleiche Meldung, also scheinen die irgendein Thema zu haben. Schreib hier mal wenn sich bei dir was geändert hat!


----------



## Deleted 527646 (7. Mai 2021)

pmc2k schrieb:


> Bei mir genau die gleiche Meldung, also scheinen die irgendein Thema zu haben. Schreib hier mal wenn sich bei dir was geändert hat!


Morgen soll das Bike geliefert werden. Bin mal gespannt


----------



## pmc2k (7. Mai 2021)

Nitscho schrieb:


> Morgen soll das Bike geliefert werden. Bin mal gespannt


Bei mir hat sich leider immernoch nichts geändert😩. Hast du eine Nachricht direkt von der DHL bekommen oder hast du das über die Nachverfolgungsseite gecheckt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 527646 (7. Mai 2021)

Eigentlich hab ich E-Mail Benachrichtigung drin aber hab nix bekommen. Hab vorher dann einfach mal wieder nach dem Versandstatus gegeiert und da steht jetzt das es im Empfängerkreis angekommen ist mit voraussichtlichem Termin morgen.


----------



## innovationdude (7. Mai 2021)

Da ist das Ding! Griffe gleich gewechselt, fehlt nur noch Tubeless-Umrüstung.

Eine kurze Runde auf dem Bike war gleich sehr positiv. Fühlt sich irre verspielt und leichtfüßig an. Ist mein erstes 29er (davor 27,5 mit recht kurzem Reach), und es ist irre agil. Hätte ich nicht erwartet. Hab mich sofort 100% wohlgefühlt.

Einzig die hinteren Streben sind recht breit, sodass ich unter manchen Umständen hängen bleibe mit der Ferse, wenn ich die Füße bspw. zum Balanceausgleich beim Wheelie nach innen drücke. Muss ich mich wohl etwas umgewöhnen...


----------



## Deleted 527646 (8. Mai 2021)

Jetzt hängt es im nächsten DHL Verteilerzentrum  
Dagegen ist Hermes ja ein 5* Premium Versender... Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche.


----------



## pmc2k (8. Mai 2021)

Nitscho schrieb:


> Jetzt hängt es im nächsten DHL Verteilerzentrum
> Dagegen ist Hermes ja ein 5* Premium Versender... Vielleicht klappt es ja nächste Woche.


Bei mir ging es jetzt auch weiter und sollte heute geliefert werden aber es hängt auch awieder, genau wie bei dir. Ich glaub wir wohnen in der gleichen Gegend 😉


----------



## innovationdude (8. Mai 2021)

Kurze Frage:
Heute nach der ersten Tour merke ich, dass das hintere Lager am Hinterbau (da am Schaltwerk) total knackst (sogar "spürbar")... Was kann ich da machen... ? Lager müsste ich ja "mal eben auspressen" um es zu fetten (an einem nagelneuen Rad...)...
YT Postman Sattelstütze hat dazu etwas Spiel, so 2mm nach links/rechts.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. Mai 2021)

geistik schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> Heute nach der ersten Tour merke ich, dass das hintere Lager am Hinterbau (da am Schaltwerk) total knackst (sogar "spürbar")... Was kann ich da machen... ? Lager müsste ich ja "mal eben auspressen" um es zu fetten (an einem nagelneuen Rad...)...
> YT Postman Sattelstütze hat dazu etwas Spiel, so 2mm nach links/rechts.



Kommst du nicht von außen an die Lager (bzw. deren jeweiliger äußeren Dichtungsringe), wenn du die Horstlink-Schraube raus nimmst?
Dann könntest du ja jeweils von der einen Seite aus, das Lager sauber spülen, und neu fetten.
Habe ich an meinem Rotwild immer mal so gemacht.
Beim Capra habe ich das noch nicht gebraucht.


----------



## innovationdude (8. Mai 2021)

Danke Dir, Dirk!

Ich habe kurz versucht, das Lager zu öffnen, das ging aber so irre schwer, dass ich mir dachte - oh no, mach's lieber nicht... vll mit Loctite oder so zu, dachte ich. 

Probiere ich morgen nochmal, wenn hier jetzt keiner reinruft ;-)


----------



## Dirk Nennen (8. Mai 2021)

geistik schrieb:


> Danke Dir, Dirk!
> 
> Ich habe kurz versucht, das Lager zu öffnen, das ging aber so irre schwer, dass ich mir dachte - oh no, mach's lieber nicht... vll mit Loctite oder so zu, dachte ich.
> 
> Probiere ich morgen nochmal, wenn hier jetzt keiner reinruft ;-)



Also ich habe mir ja einen Satz Lager auf Reserve gelegt, als mein Bike neu war.
Und aus Neugier habe ich dann mal in ein Lager rein geschaut, um zu schauen, ob da genug Fett drin ist, da irgendwann mal hier durchs Forum geisterte, dass die Lager relativ trocken wären.
1. Es war definitiv genug Fett drin.
2. Ich fand, dass zumindest bei diesen Ersatzlagern, die Dichtlippe ganz normal los ging.

Kleine Tipp:
Um gut zwischen Dichtung und Lagerkörper zu kommen, nehme ich immer die Spitze eines Cuttermessers, bis ich mit einem kleinen Schraubendreher dazwischen komme.


----------



## LuWe97 (9. Mai 2021)

Das Warten hat sich gelohnt! 😇 Allem in allem lief es doch recht reibungslos und flott. Viel Spaß mit euren Bikes!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Problem (9. Mai 2021)

Moin! Ich habe diese Nacht eine Mail mit der Info erhalten, dass mein bike fertig für den Versand ist. Nach letzter Aussage von yt 2-3 Wochen zu früh. Wie lang zog sich der restliche Prozess nach Erhalt der Mail bei euch?


----------



## Deleted 527646 (9. Mai 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Moin! Ich habe diese Nacht eine Mail mit der Info erhalten, dass mein bike fertig für den Versand ist. Nach letzter Aussage von yt 2-3 Wochen zu früh. Wie lang zog sich der restliche Prozess nach Erhalt der Mail bei euch?


29.4 bis ???


----------



## Problem (9. Mai 2021)

Nitscho schrieb:


> 29.4 bis ???


Ich bin nicht sicher was du meinst, aber anvisierte Lieferung war zuletzt kw21


----------



## Deleted 527646 (9. Mai 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht sicher was du meinst, aber anvisierte Lieferung war zuletzt kw21


Ich meine das es seit der Lieferankündigung vom 29.4 bis jetzt noch nicht da ist und ich noch nicht genau weiß wielange es noch dauert  Liegt aber nicht an YT. DHL hat das Paket dann am 3.5 erst übernommen und seit dem ist es unterwegs. Kann sein das es bei dir schneller geht. Denke mal normal sind 4-5 Tage


----------



## Problem (9. Mai 2021)

Nitscho schrieb:


> Ich meine das es seit der Lieferankündigung vom 29.4 bis jetzt noch nicht da ist und ich noch nicht genau weiß wielange es noch dauert  Liegt aber nicht an YT. DHL hat das Paket dann am 3.5 erst übernommen und seit dem ist es unterwegs. Kann sein das es bei dir schneller geht. Denke mal normal sind 4-5 Tage


Dann wünsche ich dir mal, dass es jetzt schnell geht!


----------



## dermatthias (9. Mai 2021)

Ich habe heute Nacht, wie @Problem, auch die Rechnung und Info bekommen, dass mein Bike zum Versand fertig ist (Jeffsey Core 2). Auch zu früh eigentlich, zuletzt hieß es KW21.

Ich tippe auf ein Fehler im System. Vor allem, wenn sowas nachts um 02:15 Uhr raus geht.

Update: Auch die versprochene Erstattung der Bikebox- und Versandkosten war nicht auf der Rechnung. Wohl echt ein Versehen, das wird vermutlich morgen dann korrigiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pmc2k (9. Mai 2021)

dermatthias schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Nacht, wie @Problem, auch die Rechnung und Info bekommen, dass mein Bike zum Versand fertig ist (Jeffsey Core 2). Auch zu früh eigentlich, zuletzt hieß es KW21.
> 
> Ich tippe auf ein Fehler im System. Vor allem, wenn sowas nachts um 02:15 Uhr raus geht.
> 
> Update: Auch die versprochene Erstattung der Bikebox- und Versandkosten war nicht auf der Rechnung. Wohl echt ein Versehen, das wird vermutlich morgen dann korrigiert.


Glaube ich nicht, war bei uns ja genau so, das wird Montag rausgehen! Anscheinend haben sie die Teile doch früher bekommen.


----------



## Problem (9. Mai 2021)

dermatthias schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Nacht, wie @Problem, auch die Rechnung und Info bekommen, dass mein Bike zum Versand fertig ist (Jeffsey Core 2). Auch zu früh eigentlich, zuletzt hieß es KW21.
> 
> Ich tippe auf ein Fehler im System. Vor allem, wenn sowas nachts um 02:15 Uhr raus geht.
> 
> Update: Auch die versprochene Erstattung der Bikebox- und Versandkosten war nicht auf der Rechnung. Wohl echt ein Versehen, das wird vermutlich morgen dann korrigiert.


Ich finde es auch nicht ungewöhnlich. Es ist oft so, dass sich Systeme über Nacht synchronisieren und dann die automatisierten Mails verschicken. Die lieferverzögerung ist sicher kein Standard Prozess und die bnachrichtigung wird manuell angestoßen aber gerade die versand Mails, die bei jeden bike dazugehören, werden automatisiert versendet. 

Vielleicht klappt es ja bis Mittwoch *wunschvorstellung. Da ich in einem Ballungsgebiet wohne ist dhl bei mir evtl etwas schneller....


----------



## pmc2k (10. Mai 2021)

Meins ist heute endlich auch angekommen


----------



## Deleted 527646 (10. Mai 2021)

pmc2k schrieb:


> Meins ist heute endlich auch angekommen


Glückwunsch! Und alles gut? Meins ist immer noch nicht da... hängt seit 3 Tagen wieder.


----------



## michi_g001 (11. Mai 2021)

Der Status meiner Bestellung ist heute auf „Completed“ gesprungen. 😆


----------



## Problem (11. Mai 2021)

dermatthias schrieb:


> Ich habe heute Nacht, wie @Problem, auch die Rechnung und Info bekommen, dass mein Bike zum Versand fertig ist (Jeffsey Core 2). Auch zu früh eigentlich, zuletzt hieß es KW21.
> 
> Ich tippe auf ein Fehler im System. Vor allem, wenn sowas nachts um 02:15 Uhr raus geht.
> 
> Update: Auch die versprochene Erstattung der Bikebox- und Versandkosten war nicht auf der Rechnung. Wohl echt ein Versehen, das wird vermutlich morgen dann korrigiert.



Hast du denn bereits eine Mail, dass dein Bike an DHL übergeben wurde oder einer der anderen? Bestellung ist bei mir ebenfalls im Status "komplett abgeschlossen"


----------



## dermatthias (11. Mai 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Hast du denn bereits eine Mail, dass dein Bike an DHL übergeben wurde oder einer der anderen? Bestellung ist bei mir ebenfalls im Status "komplett abgeschlossen"


Nein, bisher kam leider nichts mehr. Keine E-Mail. Der Status der Bestellung im Profil der Webseite ist auch "Completed", aber per Mail kam ausser der Rechnung (Sonntag Nacht) nichts mehr. Auch nix im Spam.

Ich sitze hier seit 2 Tagen auf heißen Kohlen...ich will endlich das Bike


----------



## pmc2k (11. Mai 2021)

Nitscho schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Und alles gut? Meins ist immer noch nicht da... hängt seit 3 Tagen wieder.


Ja alles gut, hab es gestern Abend zusammengebaut, konnte aber aufgrund des miserablen Wetters noch nicht fahren 🌧🌧. Drück dir die Daumen, dass deins bald ankommt!


----------



## Problem (11. Mai 2021)

dermatthias schrieb:


> Nein, bisher kam leider nichts mehr. Keine E-Mail. Der Status der Bestellung im Profil der Webseite ist auch "Completed", aber per Mail kam ausser der Rechnung (Sonntag Nacht) nichts mehr. Auch nix im Spam.
> 
> Ich sitze hier seit 2 Tagen auf heißen Kohlen...ich will endlich das Bike



Mir geht es haargenau so  Wobei das Wetter am WE wohl recht schlecht werden soll, dass macht das warten einfacher.


----------



## Deleted 527646 (11. Mai 2021)

Endlich da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Problem (11. Mai 2021)

Nitscho schrieb:


> Endlich da
> Anhang anzeigen 1269928



Und du konntest es direkt in so eine Umgebung ausführen. (Wahrscheinlich weil du da wohnst...) Viel spaß damit!


----------



## Deleted 527646 (11. Mai 2021)

Artgerechte Haltung garantiert   Viel Spaß euch allen und Allzeit gute Fahrt! Bin dann mal Raus


----------



## webhood (12. Mai 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Mir geht es haargenau so  Wobei das Wetter am WE wohl recht schlecht werden soll, dass macht das warten einfacher.


Ging mir bis eben genau so...
Allerdings hab ich eben von DHL ne Sendungsankündigung für Freitag bekommen!
Von YT hab ich aber keine Info erhalten...


----------



## Problem (12. Mai 2021)

webhood schrieb:


> Ging mir bis eben genau so...
> Allerdings hab ich eben von DHL ne Sendungsankündigung für Freitag bekommen!
> Von YT hab ich aber keine Info erhalten...


Ich habe gestern Abend auch noch eine Mail bekommen mit der Ankündigung für HEUTE. Bis jetzt hat sich der Status nicht geändert. Ich werde wohl ca 5000x auf refresh drücken und hoffen.


----------



## michi_g001 (12. Mai 2021)

Bei mir ist es andersrum, ich habe die Ausgangsrechnung bekommen aber keine DHL Sendungsmail. 😅


----------



## webhood (12. Mai 2021)

oflow schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es andersrum, ich habe die Ausgangsrechnung bekommen aber keine DHL Sendungsmail. 😅


Die Ausgangsrechnung hab ich auch bekommen. Dass die Ware aber verschickt wurde habe ich eben über DHL erfahren und nicht durch YT.


----------



## michi_g001 (12. Mai 2021)

Ah okay. Dann hoffe ich mal weiter auf die DHL Mail.


----------



## dermatthias (12. Mai 2021)

Hier kam heute Nacht auch (nur, aber egal) die DHL Tracking Mail an. Freitag soll's da sein (Jeffsy Core 2). Und auf der Kreditkarte hab ich 50 Euro Gutschrift entdeckt, Bikebox + Shipping.


----------



## Problem (12. Mai 2021)

Zwischen der Info von der Nacht auf Sonntag und der DHL Avisierung gab es bei mir auch keine weiteren Mails. Leider hat sich die Lieferung auch auf Freitag verschoben. Bis jetzt...

Ich habe mich auch über 50€ gefreut! War aber überrascht, weil die zweite Mail besagt hat, dass nur noch die Kosten der Bikebox erstattet wird. Mal sehen, ob es noch irgendwelche Nachforderungen geben wird, aber ich denke mal, das wird im See der Kulanz und Kundenbindung untergehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seebsen (12. Mai 2021)

Jeffsy im März bestellt und am Freitag soll es kommen (geplant war zweite Juniwoche), kann mich überhaupt nicht beklagen.


----------



## Almost-Human (12. Mai 2021)

seebsen schrieb:


> Jeffsy im März bestellt und am Freitag soll es kommen (geplant war zweite Juniwoche), kann mich überhaupt nicht beklagen.


Das Core 2 in Silber? 
Meins wurde auf Mitte Juni verschoben.


----------



## seebsen (12. Mai 2021)

Almost-Human schrieb:


> Das Core 2 in Silber?
> Meins wurde auf Mitte Juni verschoben.


Core 4 in Black Magic.


----------



## michi_g001 (12. Mai 2021)

Bei mir kam jetzt auch die Mail von DHL. Zustellung am Freitag! 😆


----------



## Agoodman (14. Mai 2021)

.


----------



## Eriksen (14. Mai 2021)

ROTG2!!!! livestream in 4 TAGEN!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (14. Mai 2021)

Ist ja ein Hype wie beim Iphone .... Marketing können die Jungs jedenfalls


----------



## max-mtb (14. Mai 2021)

Mal sehen ob ich mein Pro Al stornieren muss xD


----------



## Eriksen (14. Mai 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob ich mein Pro Al stornieren muss xD


hoffentlich kommt ein sofort verfügbares für unter 2700


----------



## max-mtb (14. Mai 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> hoffentlich kommt ein sofort verfügbares für unter 2700


Das glaubst du doch selber nicht


----------



## Eriksen (14. Mai 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Das glaubst du doch selber nicht


natürlich nicht


----------



## max-mtb (14. Mai 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> natürlich nicht


Unter 2.7l vielleicht, aber sofort verfügbar nicht.
Frühestens ab August- September würde ich sagen


----------



## max-mtb (14. Mai 2021)

Eigentlich kann ich mich ja freuen, weil ich jetzt wählen kann, zwischen meinem bestellten Pro Al, oder dem vermutlich neuem


----------



## Donnerbolzen (14. Mai 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Unter 2.7l vielleicht, aber sofort verfügbar nicht.
> Frühestens ab August- September würde ich sagen


August- September 👍
In welchem Jahr 🤔


----------



## Agoodman (15. Mai 2021)

Moin zusammen,

ich reihe mich nun auch mal in die Warteschlange ein.

Yt Decoy Elite XXL am 4.3.2021 bestellt, auf der Homepage stand spätestens am 28.04.2021 wird es verschickt. Am 30.04 telefonisch mal nachgehakt ob es denn schon unterwegs ist,mir wurde versichert das es heute(30.04) noch raus geht und ich eine Email bekomme mit der Trackingnummer.

Am 3.5 erneut Telefonisch angerufen ob es denn nun schon verschickt wurde, mir wurde gesagt das Fahrrad ist fertig und es müsste spätestens in 1-2 Tagen verschickt werden, lag wohl am Feiertag (1.5), dass es nicht raus ging.

Am 7.5 erneut Kontakt aufgenommen dieses mal per Email.

Am 10.5 erneut Kontakt aufgenommen Telefonisch wieder gefragt was mit dem Bike ist, er sagte mir laut SAP-System ist das Bike fertig ich soll kurz in der Leitung bleiben er hält mal eben Rücksprache mit den Kollegen im Lager. Nach 5 Minuten war er zurück und sagte mir das Bike steht hier Versandfertig es wurde wohl vergessen und hat sich entschuldigt, es soll spätestens heute(10.05) oder morgen(11.05) raus gehen.

Am 11.5 die Nachricht erhalten auf meine Email, dass Bike soll erst KW 26(Juli) fertiggestellt werden.

Auf diese Email erneut Angerufen und gefragt was denn nun los ist, welche Information ist korrekt KW26 aus der Email oder die Telefonische Auskunft vom 10.05, mir wurde versichert die Telefonische Auskunft ist korrekt.

Noch eine Email bekommen mit einer entschuldigung, dass das Fahrrad noch nicht gebaut wurde und doch KW26 erst fertig gestellt wird (2 Monate später als der zuerst versprochene Liefertermin).



Ich hatte Kontakt mit 3 verschiedenen YT Mitarbeitern per Telefon und 1 Kollegen per Email.

Jeder hat mir andere Informationen gegeben.



Vor allem hat der Yt-Mitarbeiter am Telefon mich extra in der Leitung behalten und seine Kollegen im Lager gefragt und die haben mein Fahrrad entdeckt, nur vergessen es zu verschicken? Also wie kann es sein das es Versandbereit im Lager steht aber erst KW26 fertiggestellt wird?



Mir fehlen teilweise echt die Worte, wenn ein Liefertermin nicht eingehalten werden kann, kein Problem aber bitte einfach ehrlich sein und sagen was Sache ist und aussagen mit Gewähr treffen.

Ob ich das Bike denn nun in der KW26 bekomme steht wohl in den Sternen.


----------



## Problem (17. Mai 2021)

Wie sieht es denn bei denen aus, deren Bike bereits bei DHL ist? Heute ist der 4 Tage, an dem das Bike voraussichtlich zugestellt werden soll... Was mich dabei am meisten nervt ist, dass man den Tag zu Hause verbringt, damit man auch wirklich zu Hause ist, wenn das Bike geliefert wird...

p.s.: viel Erfolg den E-Bike bestellern! Das klingt ja nach einem strukturellem Problem bei den E-Bikes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MHI (17. Mai 2021)

Soviel beim mir zum Thema DHL-Status (s.u.). Die Ziege sollte mal lieber zur Arbeit zurückkehren, statt morgen in irgendwelchen Marketing-Youtube Videos von YT aufzutreten...


----------



## Problem (17. Mai 2021)

MHI schrieb:


> Soviel beim mir zum Thema DHL-Status (s.u.). Die Ziege sollte mal lieber zur Arbeit zurückkehren, statt morgen in irgendwelchen Marketing-Youtube Videos von YT aufzutreten...


Was hat denn die Ziege damit zu tun?


----------



## MilkyWayne (17. Mai 2021)

MHI schrieb:


> Soviel beim mir zum Thema DHL-Status (s.u.). Die Ziege sollte mal lieber zur Arbeit zurückkehren, statt morgen in irgendwelchen Marketing-Youtube Videos von YT aufzutreten...


versandlabel auf deinem Paket = die Ziege ist fertig. Wann die Dhl es eingesammelt hat, steht schonmal gar nicht drauf, nur dass die dhl 6 Tage gebraucht hat, bis es im Einlieferungspaketzentrum angekommen ist und dort bearbeitet wurde …


----------



## Jo_78 (17. Mai 2021)

MHI schrieb:


> Soviel beim mir zum Thema DHL-Status (s.u.). Die Ziege sollte mal lieber zur Arbeit zurückkehren, statt morgen in irgendwelchen Marketing-Youtube Videos von YT aufzutreten...


Was kann denn YT dafür, wenn die Post zur aktuellen Zeit überlastet ist? Wobei ein Rad Sperrgut ist, was auch sonst lange dauert ... aber was sag ich - wenn das für meinen Großen endlich in den Versand geht, drückt er bestimmt auch 400x am Tag auf refresh 😂😂 viel Spaß mit dem Bike - jetzt dauert es nimmer lang 💪


----------



## MHI (17. Mai 2021)

Ich habe mit Warten grundsätzlich kein Problem. Aber ein einfach bessere Kommunikation zum Versand-Status würde ich mir von einem E-Commerce Unternehmen schon wünschen; insbesondere da der YT CEO ja von Amazon kommt. Die Info auf der Website halt auch nicht gerade aussagekräftig: "Sobald wir Deine Bestellung verschickt haben, erhältst Du eine Benachrichtigung per Mail mit Angabe der Tracking-Nummer. Du kannst den Sendungsstatus dann nach 1 ‒ 2 Stunden über den Logistik-Partner abrufen.".

Wenn da einfach kurz erläutert wird, warum es manchmal länger dauern kann, dann wäre das hilfreich. Aber es hat ja schon einen Grund, warum es inzwischen 210 Seiten Wartezimmer Beiträge gibt. Genug des Frusts, ich schreibe sobald das Bike da ist


----------



## Problem (17. Mai 2021)

MHI schrieb:


> Ich habe mit Warten grundsätzlich kein Problem. Aber ein einfach bessere Kommunikation zum Versand-Status würde ich mir von einem E-Commerce Unternehmen schon wünschen; insbesondere da der YT CEO ja von Amazon kommt. Die Info auf der Website halt auch nicht gerade aussagekräftig: "Sobald wir Deine Bestellung verschickt haben, erhältst Du eine Benachrichtigung per Mail mit Angabe der Tracking-Nummer. Du kannst den Sendungsstatus dann nach 1 ‒ 2 Stunden über den Logistik-Partner abrufen.".
> 
> Wenn da einfach kurz erläutert wird, warum es manchmal länger dauern kann, dann wäre das hilfreich. Aber es hat ja schon einen Grund, warum es inzwischen 210 Seiten Wartezimmer Beiträge gibt. Genug des Frusts, ich schreibe sobald das Bike da ist



Erstens: du hast ja schon erkannt, dass es einen Logistik Partner gibt. Dann muss dich jetzt fragen wessen verantwortlichkeit der aktuelle Status ist... 
Zweitens: wenn du dir hier die Kommentare durchliest, wirst du wissen das es nicht nur um yt geht. Es geht auch um dhl. Hab gehört das soll so ein Logistik Partner sein.


----------



## Agoodman (17. Mai 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Erstens: du hast ja schon erkannt, dass es einen Logistik Partner gibt. Dann muss dich jetzt fragen wessen verantwortlichkeit der aktuelle Status ist...
> Zweitens: wenn du dir hier die Kommentare durchliest, wirst du wissen das es nicht nur um yt geht. Es geht auch um dhl. Hab gehört das soll so ein Logistik Partner sein.


Und was sagst du zum 1 Eintrag auf Seite 210 ?


----------



## Problem (17. Mai 2021)

Agoodman schrieb:


> Und was sagst du zum 1 Eintrag auf Seite 210 ?


Es ist ein Beitrag über ein Problem seitens yt. Wieso? Wie gesagt, es geht nicht nur um yt. Siehe Post 3.


----------



## zepainisreal (18. Mai 2021)

Weiss einer wo man ne Support Telefon Nummer findet?
Die Website hat nur Email Kontakt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eriksen (18. Mai 2021)

xe3tec schrieb:


> Weiss einer wo man ne Support Telefon Nummer findet?
> Die Website hat nur Email Kontakt


*

*


----------



## AlexSH (18. Mai 2021)

Ich muss entlasten. Ich werde nicht mit Daten auf Details eingehen (wenn Sie mich fragen, habe ich eine Datei mit allen Mails). Auf geht's.

Januar 2021. Ich bestelle ein Jeffsy Pro Race mit der Aufschrift "Verfügbar". Sie bestätigen, dass es per email und Telefon ist. Zahlen. Sie bestätigen, dass das Fahrrad in Kürze geliefert wird. 4 Wochen später ist alles gleich. Das Fahrrad ohne gesendet zu werden, ich rufe an und sie sagen mir: Alles ist in Ordnung, es dauert nicht lange, wir tun was wir können. März 2021. Ich erhalte eine E-Mail: Das Fahrrad existierte nicht wirklich. SAP-Problem (ein Problem, das sich aus den von mir gelesenen Bewertungen ergibt). Ich erkläre nicht viele Details, die zeigen, dass die Kundendienstmitarbeiter ohne Rücksprache mit der Produktion reagieren. Es dauerte Wochen, bis klar wurde, dass eine Bestellung nicht existierte und niemand sie bearbeitet hatte. Stattdessen sagten sie mir immer wieder, dass sie es "gesehen" hätten und dass es gleich versenden würde. (Zwischendurch erhalte ich eine Decoy-Batterie, die ich zurückgeben musste, da ich sie nicht bestellt hatte. Als ich die Nachricht von DHL sah, kontaktierte ich YT und sagte, dass ich nicht verstehe, warum ich ein Decoy-Teil erhalten habe. Das Fahrrad stammt von verschiedene Lager "). Bestellung storniert. Ehrlich gesagt kam das Geld schnell zurück. Sie bieten mir einen Gutschein für 100 € an.

Ich hätte fast einen vollen Stumpy Evo (ausverkauft) oder Propain Hugene gekauft. Aber...

März 2021. Wie ein Idiot kaufe ich den Jeffsy Core 4. "Verfügbar", geliefert am "20. Mai oder früher". Ich war einer der ersten. Zahlung bestätigt am 18. März. Ich kaufe einen Thirstmaster 4000 mit Kit, das im Juni ausgeliefert wurde. Ich bin informiert, dass der Thirstmaster 4000 später als im Juli eintreffen wird. Ich erhalte es 2 Tage später (ja, sie waren froh, dass ich es erhalten habe). Ich erhalte eine weitere Mail. Ein Lieferant (nicht identifiziert) ist ausgefallen und das Fahrrad wird auf Woche 22 verschoben. Ich frage sie, was passiert ist. Antwort: "Wir tun was wir können, das Beste und das Schnellste"

Heute. Ich hoffe. Ich sehe Leute, die Videos von Core 4 auf Youtube hochladen. Ich bin unmotiviert. Ich dachte, dass der CEO Amazon etwas ändern würde, aber mir ist klar, dass YT kein Logistikproblem hat. Ihr Problem ist, dass sie nicht verstehen, wie sie arbeiten. Sie kontrollieren ihr industrielles System nicht. Sie sind zu schnell erwachsen geworden und versuchen nun, eine Katastrophe zu bewältigen. Aber Ihre Jahresergebnisse steigen und steigen, so dass sich dies nicht schnell ändern wird. Ich hoffe nur, dass mein Core 4 spätestens in Woche 23 in gutem Zustand ankommt.

Entschuldigung für den ganzen Text. Kaufen Sie YT: Ihre Fahrräder sind sehr gut. Aber bereiten Sie sich auf einen Kampf gegen den Kundenservice vor.


----------



## Agoodman (19. Mai 2021)

AlexSH schrieb:


> Ich muss entlasten. Ich werde nicht mit Daten auf Details eingehen (wenn Sie mich fragen, habe ich eine Datei mit allen Mails). Auf geht's.
> 
> Januar 2021. Ich bestelle ein Jeffsy Pro Race mit der Aufschrift "Verfügbar". Sie bestätigen, dass es per email und Telefon ist. Zahlen. Sie bestätigen, dass das Fahrrad in Kürze geliefert wird. 4 Wochen später ist alles gleich. Das Fahrrad ohne gesendet zu werden, ich rufe an und sie sagen mir: Alles ist in Ordnung, es dauert nicht lange, wir tun was wir können. März 2021. Ich erhalte eine E-Mail: Das Fahrrad existierte nicht wirklich. SAP-Problem (ein Problem, das sich aus den von mir gelesenen Bewertungen ergibt). Ich erkläre nicht viele Details, die zeigen, dass die Kundendienstmitarbeiter ohne Rücksprache mit der Produktion reagieren. Es dauerte Wochen, bis klar wurde, dass eine Bestellung nicht existierte und niemand sie bearbeitet hatte. Stattdessen sagten sie mir immer wieder, dass sie es "gesehen" hätten und dass es gleich versenden würde. (Zwischendurch erhalte ich eine Decoy-Batterie, die ich zurückgeben musste, da ich sie nicht bestellt hatte. Als ich die Nachricht von DHL sah, kontaktierte ich YT und sagte, dass ich nicht verstehe, warum ich ein Decoy-Teil erhalten habe. Das Fahrrad stammt von verschiedene Lager "). Bestellung storniert. Ehrlich gesagt kam das Geld schnell zurück. Sie bieten mir einen Gutschein für 100 € an.
> 
> ...


 Liest sich ja fast wie bei mir nur, dass ich auf das Decoy von Spätester Lieferung KW17 nun auf KW26 vertröstet wurde. Wünsche uns beiden viel Glück


----------



## zepainisreal (19. Mai 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> *Anhang anzeigen 1275004*


Danke, ist mir nicht in den Sinn gekommen unterm Impressum zu schauen.
Ich ruf da heute mal an, die Geschichte in diesem Thread sind ja nicht gerade so toll. Erstmal sicherstellen 'Auf Lager' bedeuted das auch


----------



## sauerlaender75 (19. Mai 2021)

Agoodman schrieb:


> Liest sich ja fast wie bei mir nur, dass ich auf das Decoy von Spätester Lieferung KW17 nun auf KW26 vertröstet wurde. Wünsche uns beiden viel Glück




... war bei Rose genauso, habe eine Ground Control 3 bestellt sollte April kommen, wurde dann aber auf Ende August vertröstet. Gottseidank konnte ich noch ein letztes lieferbares Neuron ergattern, sonst würde ich jetzt auch doof aus der Wäsche schauen. Das ist das Problem der aktuellen Liefersituation, die alternativen werden auch immer weniger, und die Preise werden alles andere als sinken .....

Wollte eigentlich auch ein Izzo - aber hier war ja gar nichts lieferbar 🤪


----------



## innovationdude (19. Mai 2021)

Es gibt ja wirklich blöde Geschichten, die man hier liest - ich will daher einmal positiv "dagegenhalten": Ich habe mein Jeffsy Blaze vor rund 5 Wochen bestellt, und jetzt habe ich es seit rund 3 Wochen schon hier im aktiven Betrieb. Lief alles super.

Einzig der Kundenservice antwortet _laaaaaangsam_. Da ich ein Knacken am hinteren Lager habe, hatte ich hier eine Meldung erbeten, und die Antwort auf mein Zweizeiler hat rund 2 Wochen gedauert. Da tut sich nix viel... also einfach Lager selbst aufgemacht und erstmal ordentlich gefettet. Passt jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk Nennen (19. Mai 2021)

sauerlaender75 schrieb:


> ... war bei Rose genauso, habe eine Ground Control 3 bestellt sollte April kommen, wurde dann aber auf Ende August vertröstet. Gottseidank konnte ich noch ein letztes lieferbares Neuron ergattern, sonst würde ich jetzt auch doof aus der Wäsche schauen. Das ist das Problem der aktuellen Liefersituation, die alternativen werden auch immer weniger, und die Preise werden alles andere als sinken .....
> 
> Wollte eigentlich auch ein Izzo - aber hier war ja gar nichts lieferbar 🤪



Tja, das IZZO stand bei mir über den Winter, fürs Frühjahr, auch auf dem Plan.
Na ja, so bleibt es wohl doch noch etwas bei meinem guten alten Rotwild C1.


----------



## Problem (20. Mai 2021)

Mein Jeffsy kam gestern endlich an, nachdem DHL es im Hub "vergessen" hatte... Dienstag angerufen, Mittwoch war es da.

Ich kann nur jedem Empfehlen sich für die Montage einen Seitenschneider zu besorgen. Die Kabelbinder waren so stramm, dass ich mir erste Lackabplatzer und Kratzer eingefangen habe...Das war Dumm von mir, kein fingerzeig auf YT. Nur der Schaltzug war etwas Stramm, so das ich das Schaltwerk erstmal nicht vernünftig ans Schaltauge bekommen habe.


----------



## michi_g001 (21. Mai 2021)

Mein Jeffsy kam am Montag an. Die Aufbauqualität würde ich als sehr gut beurteilen. Alles passt und war gut eingestellt. 

Mit passt das Bike auch sehr gut, komme super damit zurecht. Morgen gehts auf die erste richtige Ausfahrt. 🤩


----------



## michi_g001 (21. Mai 2021)

Ich habe mir übrigens noch ein Ersatzschaltauge, nachdem ich es zuerst vergessen hatte, gestern nachbestellt und heute schon die Versandnummer bekommen.


----------



## dek (21. Mai 2021)

Dann reihe ich mich mal wieder hier ein. Könnte aber ein längerer Aufenthalt sein da mein Capra MK3 Core 3 XL 29er Blackmagic ja erst spätestens Januar ausgeliefert wird. 

_storniert_


----------



## Max_xx (21. Mai 2021)

Ich reihe mich nun auch mal ein und bin mal gespannt wie es bei mir läuft.

Hab im April das Pro AL bestellt und dann durch Zufall wie in paar Tage später noch ein Shred in XL entdeckt. Hab dann noch das Shred bestellt. Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, am Ende das Pro bezahlt und vergessen das Shred zu stornieren. Vor zwei Tagen kam dann eine Mail von YT, dass das Bike früher verfügbar wäre als geplant. Kurz gefreut und dann gesehen, dass die Mail aufs Shred bezogen war was ich wohl nicht storniert hatte.

Gestern dann bei YT angerufen und gefragt wann das Pro lieferbar wäre, da ursprünglich der der 28.06. angegeben wurde. Das Pro ist laut YT ab 12.06. versandfertig.

Eine Stunde später kam dann komischerweise die Mail, dass das Paket bei DHL angekündigt wurde. Heute kam von DHL noch die Info, dass es morgen schon zugestellt wird 😂 

Jetzt bin ich gespannt ob das bezahlte Pro oder das nicht stornierte Shred ankommt, oder am Ende die Pedale und Schaltauge für den Preis von nem Bike 😂


----------



## MTB-Bob (22. Mai 2021)

Da gibt es bestimmt Abnehmer für das nicht stornierte Bike!😜

Ich muss mal von meinen positiven Erfahrungen mit YT erzählen, da ich mein Fahrrad 1 Tag früher erhalten haben als bei der Bestellung angekündigt!

Die Ersatzlager und das Ersatzschaltauge wurde innerhalb von zwei Tagen nach Bestellung versendet, insofern bin ich hochzufrieden!

Das Unboxing mit den vielen kleinen Details  und Überraschungen hat schon Laune gemacht und die Vorfreude auf die erste Fahrt vergrößert!

Werkzeugbox mit Dämpferpumpe und Drehmomentschlüssel!
YT Schlüsselanhänger
Coole Aufkleber und das Manual mit der Aufschrift „RTFM“😂😂😂

Herrlicher Feierabend war das! Unboxing und Bier!

...und das Capra ist auf dem Track ne Maschine!

Ich hoffe, dass Ihr „Spätzünder“ euer Bike bald erhaltet und es genauso genießen könnt!
Ich kann den Frust absolut verstehen, weil ich auch ungeduldig ohne Ende war und die normale angekündigte Lieferzeit kaum überstanden habe.

Gruss


----------



## MHI (22. Mai 2021)

Bei mir kam das Bike dann endlich auch am Donnerstag an. Ca. 10 Tage nach avisiertem Datum. Aber das Warten hat sich gelohnt. Ich bin dann hier mal raus.


----------



## Jo_78 (24. Mai 2021)

Jetzt wird es spannend - der Status auf der Webseite hat sich geändert zu „Die Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung“. Bin gespannt ob das heißt, dass das Bike bald auf die Reise geht. 💪


----------



## Eriksen (24. Mai 2021)

Jo_78 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es spannend - der Status auf der Webseite hat sich geändert zu „Die Bestellung ist in Bearbeitung“. Bin gespannt ob das heißt, dass das Bike bald auf die Reise geht. 💪


welche KW wurde bei dir zuerst angegeben? Bei mir war es KW 25 (Habe capra al base 27,5 in gr. L farbe black magic bestellt)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_78 (24. Mai 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> welche KW wurde bei dir zuerst angegeben? Bei mir war es KW 25 (Habe capra al base 27,5 in gr. L farbe black magic bestellt)


Spätestens Juni hieß es. In der Bestellung dann war es 24. Juni. Base AL 27,5 in Größe S (für meinen Sohn). Bei der Bestellung meines Bikes in 2020 ist der Status noch heute „in Bearbeitung“. 😂


----------



## Mountazea (25. Mai 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich stoße auch mal dazu ;-)

Wollte im März das Jeffsy Core 2 mit 27,5 Reifen und Größe S bestellen. Laut der Webseite: späteste Lieferung ist Februar 2022 also 11 Monate Lieferzeit. Ich wollte im März aber nicht 2.799€ bezahlen und ungewiss bis Februar 2022 warten..

Jetzt habe ich aber erst gesehen/gemerkt, dass man vorbestellen kann: 10% Anzahlung und 4 Wochen vor Lieferung den Restbetrag bezahlen. Habe Mitte Mai dementsprechend 10% angezahlt und laut meiner Bestellbestätigung ist das voraussichtliche Versanddatum: 10. Februar 2022.

1. Habe aber erstmal ein paar Fragen. Seit wann kann man bei YT eigentlich vorbestellen? Sprich mit 10% Anzahlung und 90% vor Lieferung? Wenn ich das gewusst hätte, hätte ich das Jeffsy schon im März vor/bestellt.

2. Hat jemand sein Rad vorzeitig auch bekommen? Und wie viel früher als das voraussichtliche Versanddatum?

Danke und Grüße
Risky


----------



## MilkyWayne (25. Mai 2021)

Mountazea schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich stoße auch mal dazu ;-)
> 
> ...


die Vorbestellung kam glaube ich jetzt mit dem neuen Capra


----------



## AlexSH (25. Mai 2021)

Ich bin ein Fall von schlechter Erfahrung. Stellen Sie also sicher, dass Sie sich auch bei anderen Personen erkundigen, die gute Erfahrungen gemacht haben. Ich habe den Jeffsy im März mit voller Bezahlung gekauft, daher kann ich Frage 1 nicht beantworten.

Zu Frage 2.
Jeffsy Pro Race im Januar gekauft Nie angekommen, Bestellung wurde storniert. Ich kann Ihnen also nur sagen, dass Sie mit dem Bestell- und Industriesystem von YT vorsichtig sein müssen. Wenn Sie einen langfristigen Kauf tätigen (2022), stellen Sie sicher, dass Sie keinen hohen Betrag zahlen, wenn Sie Ihr Bargeldrisiko unter Berücksichtigung des Risikos minimieren möchten.

Jeffsy Core 4 im March gekauft. Ist nicht früher angekommen. Es ist sogar spät. Anfangs: Montagewoche 19. Jetzt Montagewoche 22. Grund war ein Lieferantenmangel. Vielleicht ist es nicht die direkte Schuld von YT, aber dies verstärkt meine vorherige Nachricht. Seien Sie vorsichtig mit dem Risiko, etwas für 1 Jahr zu bestellen.

Danach können Sie das Geld bezahlen und "Tschüss" sagen. Falls das Fahrrad nicht im Jahr 2022 ankommt, es storniert wird oder ein anderes Problem vorliegt, werden Sie erstattet. Sie erstatten mir das Pro Race und es hat ganz gut funktioniert. Alles hängt von Ihrer Bereitschaft / Fähigkeit ab, jetzt alles zu bezahlen, im Vergleich zum Risiko von Versorgungsengpässen, falschem Management von YT, ..


----------



## Coldae (25. Mai 2021)

Leute bezahlt doch einfach via Nachname, wo is dat Problem?


----------



## max-mtb (25. Mai 2021)

Moin Moin
Bei meinem Capra Pro Al hat sich der Bestellstatus jetzt auf Bestellung wird gerade bearbeitet geändert.
Hoffe dass es bald da ist


----------



## Mountazea (25. Mai 2021)

Coldae schrieb:


> Leute bezahlt doch einfach via Nachname, wo is dat Problem?


Das Problem liegt darin, dass man außerhalb Deutschlands via Nachnahme nicht bezahlen kann!


----------



## Jo_78 (26. Mai 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> Bei meinem Capra Pro Al hat sich der Bestellstatus jetzt auf Bestellung wird gerade bearbeitet geändert.
> Hoffe dass es bald da ist


Was hattest du denn ursprünglich für einen Termin erhalten?


----------



## max-mtb (26. Mai 2021)

Jo_78 schrieb:


> Was hattest du denn ursprünglich für einen Termin erhalten?


Spätestens November haha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_78 (26. Mai 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Spätestens November haha


Dann isses vielleicht ein Systemfehler 😉 viel Glück und Spaß mit dem Radl 💪


----------



## Vicking91 (26. Mai 2021)

Mahlzeit, 
bei über 211 Seiten ist es schwer noch das richtige zu finden.😅
Habe am 08.03.21 ein Capra Shred 29 bestellt und seit 3-4 Tagen steht nun im System "Bestellung wird gerade bearbeitet". Lieferung war mit Spätestens Ende Juni angegeben. Kann ich jetzt damit rechnen das es sogar bissl eher da ist oder brauchen die jetzt noch die 5 Wochen für die Bearbeitung? Gibt's da Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## zali82 (26. Mai 2021)

Vicking91 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> bei über 211 Seiten ist es schwer noch das richtige zu finden.😅
> Habe am 08.03.21 ein Capra Shred 29 bestellt und seit 3-4 Tagen steht nun im System "Bestellung wird gerade bearbeitet". Lieferung war mit Spätestens Ende Juni angegeben. Kann ich jetzt damit rechnen das es sogar bissl eher da ist oder brauchen die jetzt noch die 5 Wochen für die Bearbeitung? Gibt's da Erfahrungswerte?


Vergiss den Bestellstatus!
Mein am 19.3. bestelltes Decoy steht seit 3 Wochen auf "Komplett abgeschlossen", habe jedoch noch nicht einmal die Versandbestätigung erhalten. Gemäss Kundendienst steckt das Bike seit rund 1 Monat in der internen Zollbeschau für den Export in die Schweiz fest, wird aber "demnächst" verschickt
Keine Ahnung, was die da so treiben🤦‍♂️


----------



## zali82 (26. Mai 2021)

Vicking91 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit,
> bei über 211 Seiten ist es schwer noch das richtige zu finden.😅
> Habe am 08.03.21 ein Capra Shred 29 bestellt und seit 3-4 Tagen steht nun im System "Bestellung wird gerade bearbeitet". Lieferung war mit Spätestens Ende Juni angegeben. Kann ich jetzt damit rechnen das es sogar bissl eher da ist oder brauchen die jetzt noch die 5 Wochen für die Bearbeitung? Gibt's da Erfahrungswerte?


Vergiss den Bestellstatus!
Mein am 19.3. bestelltes Decoy steht seit 3 Wochen auf "Komplett abgeschlossen", habe jedoch noch nicht einmal die Versandbestätigung erhalten. Gemäss Kundendienst steckt das Bike seit rund 1 Monat in der internen Zollbeschau für den Export in die Schweiz fest, wird aber "demnächst" verschickt
Keine Ahnung, was die da so treiben🤦‍♂️


----------



## Jo_78 (26. Mai 2021)

zali82 schrieb:


> Vergiss den Bestellstatus!
> Mein am 19.3. bestelltes Decoy steht seit 3 Wochen auf "Komplett abgeschlossen", habe jedoch noch nicht einmal die Versandbestätigung erhalten. Gemäss Kundendienst steckt das Bike seit rund 1 Monat in der internen Zollbeschau für den Export in die Schweiz fest, wird aber "demnächst" verschickt
> Keine Ahnung, was die da so treib





zali82 schrieb:


> Vergiss den Bestellstatus!
> Mein am 19.3. bestelltes Decoy steht seit 3 Wochen auf "Komplett abgeschlossen", habe jedoch noch nicht einmal die Versandbestätigung erhalten. Gemäss Kundendienst steckt das Bike seit rund 1 Monat in der internen Zollbeschau für den Export in die Schweiz fest, wird aber "demnächst" verschickt
> Keine Ahnung, was die da so treiben🤦‍♂️


Zoll ist ja schon eine Sondernummer, da ist YT nur bedingt schuld, wenn der auf sich warten lässt. Ähnlich wie die viel kritisierten Versandzeiten, die aber auf die Kappe von DHL gehen. Komplett abgeschlossen seitens YT ist für mich der Status, wenn die Montage fertig ist und das Bike versandbereit ist. My five Cents 💰 

P.S.: die Ungeduld spüren wir aber schon alle, die hier im Wartezimmer hängen 😀 allen eine schnelle Lieferung und gute Fahrt 🚲 💨


----------



## AlexSH (27. Mai 2021)

Ich warte immer noch auf meinen Jeffsy, also erlaube ich mir zu antworten.

Ohne DHL und Zoll denke ich immer noch, dass YT ernsthafte Probleme mit der industriellen Organisation und dem Management hat. Wenn Sie die Probleme lesen, die auf Facebook, hier und auf YouTube erklärt werden, und wenn ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen hinzufüge (die ich nicht wiederholen werde, um Sie nicht zu ermüden), ist es ziemlich klar, dass dieses Unternehmen seinen Industriezyklus nicht gut verwaltet . Sie entwerfen sehr gute Fahrräder, lassen Sie uns klar sein. Nicht alles ist schlecht.

In einem globalen Markt, in dem das "Erlebnis" des Kunden wichtig ist, und in Produkten, in denen Sie 3.000 bis 7.000 Euro bezahlen, können Sie es sich nicht leisten, nicht zu wissen, wo sich das Fahrrad in Ihrem eigenen Unternehmen befindet. Oder verkaufen Sie ein Fahrrad, das es nicht gibt. Oder erklären Sie dem Kunden, dass das Fahrrad versendet werden soll, weil Sie es überprüft haben, und erklären Sie dann, dass ein Fehler aufgetreten ist und kein Fahrrad vorhanden ist. Oder senden Sie die falschen Teile. Oder haben Sie ein SAP, das für nicht vorhandene Fahrräder wirbt. Unter anderen.

Ich bestehe darauf. Ich denke nicht, dass es nur ein logistisches Problem ist. Es ist ein sehr starkes Wachstum, das schlecht in ein industrielles System für den kleinen Maßstab integriert ist. Sie stellen Kundendienstmitarbeiter ein. Sehr gut. Trotz allem denke ich nicht, dass dies Ihr Problem vollständig löst. Sie müssen ihre internen Prozesse überprüfen und einen groß angelegten industriellen Herstellungsprozess implementieren, der die Lieferkette und den Endkunden umfasst. Und da wir es sind, übernehmen Sie die Verantwortung für DHL. Nach europäischem Verbraucherrecht ist der Hersteller bis zur Lieferung an den Endkunden einschließlich des Transports für das Produkt verantwortlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexSH (27. Mai 2021)

Nachdem dies gesagt ist, freue ich mich auf meinen Jeffsy. Trotz allem ist es ein fantastisches Fahrrad! Und am Ende zählt das. Ich hoffe nur, dass es in gutem Zustand ankommt! Im Prinzip nächste Woche!


----------



## Jo_78 (27. Mai 2021)

AlexSH schrieb:


> Ich warte immer noch auf meinen Jeffsy, also erlaube ich mir zu antworten.
> 
> Ohne DHL und Zoll denke ich immer noch, dass YT ernsthafte Probleme mit der industriellen Organisation und dem Management hat. Wenn Sie die Probleme lesen, die auf Facebook, hier und auf YouTube erklärt werden, und wenn ich meine eigenen Erfahrungen hinzufüge (die ich nicht wiederholen werde, um Sie nicht zu ermüden), ist es ziemlich klar, dass dieses Unternehmen seinen Industriezyklus nicht gut verwaltet . Sie entwerfen sehr gute Fahrräder, lassen Sie uns klar sein. Nicht alles ist schlecht.
> 
> ...


Hallo Alex,

ich stimme dir zu - YT ist der Erfolg über den Kopf gewachsen. Anders gesagt ist die Nachfrage schneller gestiegen, als es die bestehenden Prozesse bedienen können und zudem kommt noch hinzu, dass der Supply an Komponenten sehr knapp ist. Wer konnte denn wissen, dass uns in 2020/2021 eine Pandemie in Geiselhaft nimmt und die Möglichkeiten der Freizeitaktivitäten so drastisch eingeschränkt werden, dass nun jeder sich ein neues Rad bestellt. Ich denke das Problem ist YT bekannt und man arbeitet daran, es zu lösen. Mir wurde z.b. vom Kundendienst mitgeteilt, dass es schon bald ein System geben wird, das eine verlässliche "Verfolgung" des Status auf der Webseite erlaubt. 
Aber ich möchte abseits von den guten Produkten auch mal eine Lanze für das Unternehmen brechen, denn als ich mein Decoy letztes Jahr bestellt habe, ging alles Ruck Zuck von Order bis Shipment. Schneller als auf der Webseite angezeigt. Okay, DHL war auch damals schon total lahm mit der Lieferung, aber dafür kann YT nichts . Außer ein anderes Versandunternehmen zu wählen, aber mit Spedition gibt es halt keinen Versand für 20 EUR und dann ist das Geschrei auch wieder groß.
Zudem kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung teilen, dass YT mit den aktuellen Problemen nicht alleine ist. Ich habe im März einen neuen PKW bestellt und einen Liefertermin im Juni in Aussicht gestellt bekommen. Dieser ist nun verschoben in den September. Zeigt --> auch gestandene Automobilhersteller, die sicher beste Prozesse haben, sind vor der aktuellen Situation nicht ausgespart. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass wir zumindest unser Bike rechtzeitig bekommen und sich das nicht auch in den September verschiebt


----------



## andy_ (27. Mai 2021)

Tja... mein neues Sofa kommt auch 4 Wochen später als zuerst angegeben...



und geschäftlich will jetzt NIEMAND im Einkauf tätig sein...

-->> Rohmaterialien sind schwer zu bekommen (Kunststoffgranulat)
-->> Versprochene Lieferungen kommen nicht, oder später und/oder in reduzierter Menge
-->> Normteile werden nicht geliefert, man muss unter Zeitdruck andere Lieferanten suchen (O-Ringe)

nur mal so zum Nachdenken
da kämpft jede Firma mit demselben Problem...
und versucht das Beste zu leisten...

---


----------



## seebsen (27. Mai 2021)

Kann auch einfach nicht nachvollziehen, wie man bei solchen Vorfällen in der jetzigen Situation so nachtragend sein kann, YT macht es sicherlich nicht absichtlich...
Man muss nur mal in Onlineshops nachschauen, wie lange die Lieferzeiten bei Komponenten sind, beispielsweise Schaltgruppen oder Bremsen/Kassetten.
Mein Jeffsy kam weit vor dem eigentlich genannten Zustelldatum an, gibt beide Extreme.


----------



## AlexSH (27. Mai 2021)

Jo_78 schrieb:


> Hallo Alex,
> 
> ich stimme dir zu - YT ist der Erfolg über den Kopf gewachsen. Anders gesagt ist die Nachfrage schneller gestiegen, als es die bestehenden Prozesse bedienen können und zudem kommt noch hinzu, dass der Supply an Komponenten sehr knapp ist. Wer konnte denn wissen, dass uns in 2020/2021 eine Pandemie in Geiselhaft nimmt und die Möglichkeiten der Freizeitaktivitäten so drastisch eingeschränkt werden, dass nun jeder sich ein neues Rad bestellt. Ich denke das Problem ist YT bekannt und man arbeitet daran, es zu lösen. Mir wurde z.b. vom Kundendienst mitgeteilt, dass es schon bald ein System geben wird, das eine verlässliche "Verfolgung" des Status auf der Webseite erlaubt.
> Aber ich möchte abseits von den guten Produkten auch mal eine Lanze für das Unternehmen brechen, denn als ich mein Decoy letztes Jahr bestellt habe, ging alles Ruck Zuck von Order bis Shipment. Schneller als auf der Webseite angezeigt. Okay, DHL war auch damals schon total lahm mit der Lieferung, aber dafür kann YT nichts . Außer ein anderes Versandunternehmen zu wählen, aber mit Spedition gibt es halt keinen Versand für 20 EUR und dann ist das Geschrei auch wieder groß.
> Zudem kann ich aus eigener Erfahrung teilen, dass YT mit den aktuellen Problemen nicht alleine ist. Ich habe im März einen neuen PKW bestellt und einen Liefertermin im Juni in Aussicht gestellt bekommen. Dieser ist nun verschoben in den September. Zeigt --> auch gestandene Automobilhersteller, die sicher beste Prozesse haben, sind vor der aktuellen Situation nicht ausgespart. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass wir zumindest unser Bike rechtzeitig bekommen und sich das nicht auch in den September verschiebt


Ich verstehe den Kontext. Und wenn sie dieses verfolgungssystem zum Laufen bringen können, werden es großartige Neuigkeiten sein.


seebsen schrieb:


> Kann auch einfach nicht nachvollziehen, wie man bei solchen Vorfällen in der jetzigen Situation so nachtragend sein kann, YT macht es sicherlich nicht absichtlich...
> Man muss nur mal in Onlineshops nachschauen, wie lange die Lieferzeiten bei Komponenten sind, beispielsweise Schaltgruppen oder Bremsen/Kassetten.
> Mein Jeffsy kam weit vor dem eigentlich genannten Zustelldatum an, gibt beide Extreme.


Seebsen. Die aktuelle Lieferung (Core 4) verzögerte sich aufgrund fehlender Komponenten. Und ich habe es ohne zu zögern akzeptiert. Es kann passieren und der aktuelle Kontext kompliziert die Dinge.

Was ich nicht akzeptiere ist, dass ich ein Fahrrad gekauft habe, das es nicht wirklich gibt. Ich werde auch nicht akzeptieren, dass mir gesagt wird: "Wir haben überprüft, Ihr Fahrrad ist fast fertig und versandbereit. Bitte warten Sie zwei oder drei Tage." Und das für 4 Wochen mit der gleichen Person. Und zwei Tage später erzählen sie mir, dass das Fahrrad nie existiert hat, es war ein SAP-Fehler. Sie haben nichts überprüft, sie haben nicht einmal die Fabrik angerufen.

Es fällt mir schwer zu akzeptieren, dass Leute, die später das gleiche Modell wie ich (Core 4) gekauft haben, das Fahrrad früher erhalten. Meins ist noch überfällig. Es ist ein nicht personalisiertes Produkt ...

Diese Details sind nicht mit der aktuellen Situation verknüpft. Wenn nicht Ihre internen Prozesse. Natürlich weiß ich, dass sie es nicht absichtlich tun. Und ich nehme wahr, dass sie sich anpassen und verbessern wollen. Beweis dafür: Nach der Katastrophe des ersten stornierten Kaufs werde ich es erneut mit Core 4 versuchen. Aber wir sind Verbraucher, wir zahlen $$$ und wir haben das Recht, Ihnen zu sagen, dass wir nicht glücklich sind, wenn es gerechtfertigt ist. .

Ich habe mich schon genug beschwert. Ich freue mich auf den roten Jeffsy! Eifrig, die Schachtel zu öffnen, zusammenzubauen und in die Berge zu bringen. Und lassen Sie uns klar sein, ich bin wirklich froh, dass Sie das Fahrrad bekommen haben, Seebsen. Ich hoffe dir gefällt das Bike!


----------



## seebsen (27. Mai 2021)

AlexSH schrieb:


> Ich verstehe den Kontext. Und wenn sie dieses verfolgungssystem zum Laufen bringen können, werden es großartige Neuigkeiten sein.
> 
> Seebsen. Die aktuelle Lieferung (Core 4) verzögerte sich aufgrund fehlender Komponenten. Und ich habe es ohne zu zögern akzeptiert. Es kann passieren und der aktuelle Kontext kompliziert die Dinge.
> 
> ...


Kein Thema, verstehe deinen Unmut in dieser Situation vollkommen, da lag es definitiv an den internen Prozessen bei YT, wohl auch aufgrund der Umstellung zu SAP letztes Jahr. Hoffentlich kommt dein Jeffsy Core 4 bald und viel Spaß damit!


----------



## zali82 (27. Mai 2021)

Ich habe absolutes Verständnis dafür, dass aktuell die Beschaffung von Komponenten, etc nicht einfach ist und auch die globale Logistik verlangsamt abläuft. Und das YT irgendwas absichtlich macht, wollte ich keinesfalls unterstellen.
Was ich jedoch nicht verstehe, ist, warum ein Bike, welches zum Bestellzeitpunkt "an Lager" war, inzwischen seit über 2 Monaten nicht versendet werden kann.
In meinem Verständnis ist ein Artikel, welcher an Lager ist, fertig zusammengebaut und für den Versand bereit. Jemand muss ihn also lediglich aus dem Lager nehmen, allenfalls Zollpapiere ausfüllen und dem Logistikpartner einen Auftrag zur Abholung/Versand übermitteln.
Das kann ja nicht so ein riesen Aufwand sein. Das schaffen Mitbewerber von YT innerhalb weniger Tage, auch wenn verzollt werden muss.

Hätte ich ein Bike bestellt, welches nicht an Lager war, hätte ich absolut Verständnis für irgendwelche Verzögerungen, das ist klar.

Heute morgen früh um 02:23 habe ich nun endlich die Ausgangsrechnung erhalten und bin guter Dinge, dass es nun vorwärts geht.

Ende gut, Alles gut ;-)


----------



## innovationdude (30. Mai 2021)

Allen Wartenden drücke ich die Daumen  

mein Learning von meinem YT, das ich seit ein paar Wochen habe (vermutlich zutreffend auf quasi alle Versenderbikes): direkt vom Start weg alle Schrauben am Hinterbau öffnen, Vorbau aufmachen ... und überall schön Fett rein. Da war ab Werk so wenig/nix drin, dass die Karre am Anfang überall geknarzt/geknackt hat...
Jetzt ist Ruhe und das Bike ist ne Wucht. Ultra happy!

Bild: https://www.instagram.com/p/CPauVzOFgdw/?utm_medium=copy_link


----------



## AlexSH (30. Mai 2021)

geistik schrieb:


> Allen Wartenden drücke ich die Daumen
> 
> mein Learning von meinem YT, das ich seit ein paar Wochen habe (vermutlich zutreffend auf quasi alle Versenderbikes): direkt vom Start weg alle Schrauben am Hinterbau öffnen, Vorbau aufmachen ... und überall schön Fett rein. Da war ab Werk so wenig/nix drin, dass die Karre am Anfang überall geknarzt/geknackt hat...
> Jetzt ist Ruhe und das Bike ist ne Wucht. Ultra happy!
> ...


Sieht toll aus. Wunderschönes Fahrrad.

Zufrieden mit der Dropper Post?

Und danke für die Ratschläge. ich werde es anwenden


----------



## innovationdude (30. Mai 2021)

Danke Dir!
Bis jetzt sehr zufrieden mit der Dropper Post. Sitzt knackig, Bedienung fein. Auch die Kritik von mies verarbeiteten Hebeln sind bei mir kein Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Problem (31. Mai 2021)

geistik schrieb:


> Allen Wartenden drücke ich die Daumen
> 
> mein Learning von meinem YT, das ich seit ein paar Wochen habe (vermutlich zutreffend auf quasi alle Versenderbikes): direkt vom Start weg alle Schrauben am Hinterbau öffnen, Vorbau aufmachen ... und überall schön Fett rein. Da war ab Werk so wenig/nix drin, dass die Karre am Anfang überall geknarzt/geknackt hat...
> Jetzt ist Ruhe und das Bike ist ne Wucht. Ultra happy!
> ...



Moin Geistik! Für noobs: kannst du genauer erklären, was du gemacht hast und womit? Ich habe noch Kermikfett - geignet?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## innovationdude (31. Mai 2021)

Oh, der Experte bin ich hier nicht, muss ich gestehen! Also gerne reinrufen, wenn jemand Verbesserungsvorschlag hat.

Ich habe:

einfach am Hinterbau alle Schrauben gelöst und *Fett *(ich habe Muc-Off Grease genommen) *überall dran, nur nicht ans Gewinde selbst*. Vor allem bei den Schrauben, wo sonst ja die Schraube "blank" auf das Carbon aufliegen würde, hat es bei mir geknackt...
Vorbau abgeschraubt und Fett an Gabelschaft, Steuersatz(kappe) etc...

Ganz easy. Ist eine Sache von rund 30min, und ich bilde mir ein, damit einen Beitrag zur Langlebigkeit des Rads zu leisten... wie gesagt, davor lagen einige der Schrauben komplett fettfrei auf dem Carbon auf... 

Hier noch ein kleines Beispielbild: diese Schraube liegt komplett schmierungsfrei auf dem Carbon (ok, hier Alu ) auf, und ist beim Ein- und Ausfedern immer in Bewegung...:


----------



## Vicking91 (31. Mai 2021)

Naja die Schrauben an sich fettet man eigentlich nicht denn die sollen sich ja eben nicht bewegen, was man aber machen kann und vielleicht auch sollte wären die jeweiligen Lager an den Stellen an sich noch nach zu Fetten da die vom hersteller eher mager gefettet sind. So kannst du die Langlebigkeit durchaus erhöhen. Und den Vorbau fetter man eigentlich auch nicht denn auch der sollte sich eher weniger bewegen. Da arbeitet man eher mit Montagepaste, vorallem bei Carbon.


----------



## Vicking91 (31. Mai 2021)

Aber zurück zum eigentlich Thema, weiss einer ob der Status "Ihre Bestellung wird gerade bearbeitet" tatsächlich eher auf einen Systemfehler zurück geht oder kann man wirklich demnächst mit seinem Bike rechnen?


----------



## Eriksen (31. Mai 2021)

Vicking91 schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum eigentlich Thema, weiss einer ob der Status "Ihre Bestellung wird gerade bearbeitet" tatsächlich eher auf einen Systemfehler zurück geht oder kann man wirklich demnächst mit seinem Bike rechnen?


Bei mir war schon seit aufgabe der bestellung "wird bearbeitet". Warte seit 2 monaten und soll in 3 wochen verschickt werden


----------



## Jo_78 (31. Mai 2021)

Vicking91 schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum eigentlich Thema, weiss einer ob der Status "Ihre Bestellung wird gerade bearbeitet" tatsächlich eher auf einen Systemfehler zurück geht oder kann man wirklich demnächst mit seinem Bike rechnen?


Zu mir hieß es, ich solle den Status ignorieren. Versand bleibt bei Ende Juni, wie avisiert. Somit ehr nicht das erhoffte Signal, dass es los geht. Wird der Junior wohl das Bike nicht am Geburtstag bekommen - schade für ihn. Aber ist halt so, immerhin bekommt er es 🥳


----------



## AlexSH (31. Mai 2021)

Jo_78 schrieb:


> Zu mir hieß es, ich solle den Status ignorieren. Versand bleibt bei Ende Juni, wie avisiert. Somit ehr nicht das erhoffte Signal, dass es los geht. Wird der Junior wohl das Bike nicht am Geburtstag bekommen - schade für ihn. Aber ist halt so, immerhin bekommt er es 🥳


Wann hast du es bestellt?
Nur damit ich einschätzen kann, wann oder wo ich in der Wartereihe stehe...


----------



## Jo_78 (31. Mai 2021)

AlexSH schrieb:


> Wann hast du es bestellt?
> Nur damit ich einschätzen kann, wann oder wo ich in der Wartereihe stehe...


10.3. - 14:45. Capra Base AL 27,5 S


----------



## AlexSH (31. Mai 2021)

Jo_78 schrieb:


> 10.3. - 14:45. Capra Base AL 27,5 S


Danke dir. 
Es ist nicht das gleiche Modell aber hey... wir werde warten. Meins musste KW19 ankommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_78 (1. Juni 2021)

Jo_78 schrieb:


> 10.3. - 14:45. Capra Base AL 27,5 S


So, habe heute die Versandbestätigung und Tracking Info erhalten. Knapp 4 Wochen früher als angekündigt. Läuft 💪


----------



## Vicking91 (1. Juni 2021)

Jo_78 schrieb:


> So, habe heute die Versandbestätigung und Tracking Info erhalten. Knapp 4 Wochen früher als angekündigt. Läuft 💪


Das ist natürlich mega und gibt vorallem wieder für einen selber Hoffnung 😅👌


----------



## AlexSH (2. Juni 2021)

Nur um zu wissen, ob ich allein bin oder nicht. Hat jemand um den 10. März herum einen Jeffsy Core 4 gekauft und erwartet?


----------



## Col. Kurtz (3. Juni 2021)

Hi Leute!
Ich wollte mal fragen, ob zufälligerweise jemand in jüngerer Zeit Erfahrungen mit dem crash replacement sammeln durfte. Konkret gehts um eine Kettenstrebe bei nem Jeffsy, die einen Steinschlag eher ungünstig aufgenommen hat... [habe nach 5 Tagen noch rein gar nichts von YT gehört]


----------



## ArmlingAndi (3. Juni 2021)

Sieht ja wüst aus! Was hast du den damit getrieben?

Mir war nicht bewusst, dass Carbon so abblättern kann wie auf Bild 2. Oder ist das nur der Lack?


----------



## Col. Kurtz (3. Juni 2021)

Naja, trails am Gardasee und ein mutmaßlich großer, spitzer und loser Stein hat sich da reingeschossen; den Strebenschutz glatt durchschlagen. Und ja: das ist recht großflächig delaminiert an der Innenseite, an der Außenseite 90° versetzt unterm Lack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (3. Juni 2021)

ArmlingAndi schrieb:


> Sieht ja wüst aus! Was hast du den damit getrieben?
> 
> Mir war nicht bewusst, dass Carbon so abblättern kann wie auf Bild 2. Oder ist das nur der Lack?


Sieht für mich aber beim ersten Bild schon so aus als wäre da schon mehr unter dem Lack gewesen (siehe die leichten ringförmigen Beschädigungen im Lack um den Steinschlag herum und den strich vom steinschlag nach oben)…

gute Frage, hast du nur gemailed oder auch angerufen? Hab selbst (_auf holz klopf_) noch keine Erfahrung mit dem Crash replacement


----------



## Col. Kurtz (3. Juni 2021)

Hier mal eine professionelle Analyse dazu: "Schadensfallanalyse Klugscheißmodus: Sichtbare Delaminationen, und ZFB in den Einzellagen. Auf der Gegenseite wahrscheinlich auch faserparalleles Druckversagen. Zugkräfte kann das Laminat noch (normale Beanspruchung beim Aufsitzen). Druckkräfte nicht. Wenn Du in eine Kurve fährst kommt Biegung hinzu - und das ist doof. So wie es aktuell aussieht, kann das noch repariert werden. Wenn sie voll durchbricht ist das deutlich schwieriger bzw. besser zu lassen. Sehr es positiv: Zur Eisdiele kommst Du noch."
Ich hab auch erst gedacht, dass das schon noch ein bisschen geht; bin damit die tour ja auch noch ohne weitere Vorfälle zu Ende gefahren. Aber wenn das bricht, bricht möglicherweise noch mehr.

Es gibt auf der homepage ein extra Formular fürs crash replacement. Da das nicht funktioniert hat ["Serverprobleme"], hab ich angerufen, wobei mir gesagt wurde ich solle eine mail schreiben. Jetzt wart ich mal noch bis Mitte nächster Woche und wenn bis dahin nichts kommt, geh ich in die Offensive...

Übrigens hab ich letztes Jahr fast an derselben Stelle eine e13-Carbonfelge zertrümmert. Da hatte ich binnen 24h ein neues Laufrad - das war wirklich beeindruckend!
Und OT à propos beeindruckend: Hab mir gestern in Paganella ein 2021er Giant Reign 29 1 ausgeliehen. Das Ding lief auf Anhieb wie die Sau. Ich schau derweil schonmal nach nem Rahmen..


----------



## Jo_78 (5. Juni 2021)

Jo_78 schrieb:


> So, habe heute die Versandbestätigung und Tracking Info erhalten. Knapp 4 Wochen früher als angekündigt. Läuft 💪


Jetzt hängt es auch bei mir bei DHL. Dienstag Tracking Nummer erhalten, Mittwoch abgeholt von DHL und für Freitag Anlieferung avisiert. Seither steht es auf „vorbereiten für den Weitertransport“. Denke wird kommende Woche ankommen. Wie lange hat bei euch denn die Lieferung gebraucht? Wäre gut, wenn es nächste Woche ankommt, dann isses zum Geburtstag am 14.6. als Überraschung für den Großen da 💪


----------



## Problem (5. Juni 2021)

Jo_78 schrieb:


> Jetzt hängt es auch bei mir bei DHL. Dienstag Tracking Nummer erhalten, Mittwoch abgeholt von DHL und für Freitag Anlieferung avisiert. Seither steht es auf „vorbereiten für den Weitertransport“. Denke wird kommende Woche ankommen. Wie lange hat bei euch denn die Lieferung gebraucht? Wäre gut, wenn es nächste Woche ankommt, dann isses zum Geburtstag am 14.6. als Überraschung für den Großen da 💪


Bei mir war es gut eine Woche, bis ich mich telefonisch bei DHL beschwert habe. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, dich spätestens am 11. neu dhl zu melden


----------



## Jo_78 (5. Juni 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Bei mir war es gut eine Woche, bis ich mich telefonisch bei DHL beschwert habe. Ich kann dir nur empfehlen, dich spätestens am 11. neu dhl zu melden


😅 Gut eine Woche für den Versand (sprich Bestätigung bis Anlieferung), oder eine Woche, bis sich überhaupt was am Status des Trackings verändert hat?


----------



## Problem (7. Juni 2021)

Die Avisierung war für Mittwoch xy.5.2021 eingeplant, das Paket kam aber erst eine Woche später am xy+7.5.2021, ein Tag, nachdem ich mich telefonisch beschwert habe.


----------



## AlexSH (8. Juni 2021)

Gestern wurde ich über eine neue Lieferverzögerung informiert. Diesmal wusste ich es, weil ich gefragt habe. Verzögerung von KW22 bis KW25. Der Versand war ursprünglich für Woche 19 geplant.

Sie bieten mir einen Bonus von 60 €.

Ich bin demotiviert und verzweifelt. Ich weiß nicht, was passieren wird, sie geben mir kein Vertrauen in diesen neuen Termin.


----------



## Vicking91 (8. Juni 2021)

Das ist natürlich mehr als ärgerlich, allerdings finde ich das mit den 60€ schon ziemlich nett. Ein Kollege hatte sich dieses Jahr auch ein Bike bestellt ( bei einem anderen hersteller) das ganze hatte sich dann 6 Wochen verspätet und da wurde nicht so ein nettes Rabatt Angebot gemacht.


----------



## Almost-Human (8. Juni 2021)

AlexSH schrieb:


> Gestern wurde ich über eine neue Lieferverzögerung informiert. Diesmal wusste ich es, weil ich gefragt habe. Verzögerung von KW22 bis KW25. Der Versand war ursprünglich für Woche 19 geplant.
> 
> Sie bieten mir einen Bonus von 60 €.
> 
> Ich bin demotiviert und verzweifelt. Ich weiß nicht, was passieren wird, sie geben mir kein Vertrauen in diesen neuen Termin.


um welches Bike geht es denn?
vielleicht sollte ich auch mal Fragen, wie es bei meiner Bestellung aussieht  
die 60€ würde ich auf jedenfall mitnehmen, außer du hast ne andere gute alternative


----------



## AlexSH (8. Juni 2021)

Almost-Human schrieb:


> um welches Bike geht es denn?
> vielleicht sollte ich auch mal Fragen, wie es bei meiner Bestellung aussieht
> die 60€ würde ich auf jedenfall mitnehmen, außer du hast ne andere gute alternative


YT Jeffsy Core 4 (ordered 11.04.2021)

Ich habe nicht viele Möglichkeiten. Wenn ich diesen Vorschlag ablehne, befürchte ich, dass ich nur die Möglichkeit habe, die Bestellung zu stornieren und eine Rückerstattung zu erhalten.

Ich werde diese 60 € verwenden, um Ersatzteile zu kaufen (hänger-Set, cable plug set ...). Obwohl ich den Fahrrad Bag verhandeln möchte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_78 (8. Juni 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Die Avisierung war für Mittwoch xy.5.2021 eingeplant, das Paket kam aber erst eine Woche später am xy+7.5.2021, ein Tag, nachdem ich mich telefonisch beschwert habe.


Das Bike kam heute an - 3 Woch früher. Hat alles bestens geklappt seitens YT. Nur DHL hat es erst auf den dritten Anlauf geschafft. So voll wie die Karre vom Fahrer heute war aber auch kein Wunder 😅. Euch alles Gute und allzeit gute Fahrt - ich bin dann mal raus aus dem Wartezimmer. LG


----------



## AlexSH (8. Juni 2021)

Geniesse es! Ich hoffe, bald mit meinem YT auf den Trails zu sein.


----------



## Jo_78 (8. Juni 2021)

AlexSH schrieb:


> Geniesse es! Ich hoffe, bald mit meinem YT auf den Trails zu sein.


Danke. Das Bike ist für meinen Sohnemann 💪🙌


----------



## Vicking91 (9. Juni 2021)

Kurzes Update, ich hatte mal bei YT angefragt wie es denn mit der Lieferung aussieht da ja nun schon seit über 2 Wochen "Bestellung wird gerade bearbeitet" im System steht.

Als Antwort kam dann 3 Tage später...
Zitat: "Zurzeit kommt es aufgrund von sehr hohem Bestellaufkommen und der aktuellen Corona-Situation zu Verzögerungen im Versand und längeren Bearbeitungszeiten. Nichtsdestotrotz, werde ich mich bezüglich Deiner Anfrage mit unserer Bestell- und Versandabteilung in Verbindung setzen, um eine nähere Information über den Fertigungs- und Versandstatus zu bekommen. Sobald ich Rückmeldung erhalten habe, werde ich umgehend mit Dir in Verbindung treten. 
Wir möchten uns für die etwas längere Wartezeit bei Dir entschuldigen und danken für Dein Verständnis"

Joa also weiss ich jetzt auch bloß nicht mehr als vorher 🤣👌🤦‍♂️


----------



## Problem (9. Juni 2021)

Vicking91 schrieb:


> Kurzes Update, ich hatte mal bei YT angefragt wie es denn mit der Lieferung aussieht da ja nun schon seit über 2 Wochen "Bestellung wird gerade bearbeitet" im System steht.
> 
> Als Antwort kam dann 3 Tage später...
> Zitat: "Zurzeit kommt es aufgrund von sehr hohem Bestellaufkommen und der aktuellen Corona-Situation zu Verzögerungen im Versand und längeren Bearbeitungszeiten. Nichtsdestotrotz, werde ich mich bezüglich Deiner Anfrage mit unserer Bestell- und Versandabteilung in Verbindung setzen, um eine nähere Information über den Fertigungs- und Versandstatus zu bekommen. Sobald ich Rückmeldung erhalten habe, werde ich umgehend mit Dir in Verbindung treten.
> ...



Es geht ja darum, dass du weißt, dass es in Bearbeitung ist. Würdest du gar nichts hören, würdest du auch abkotzen und ggf. noch ein ticket eröffnen. 

Abgesehen davon haben solche Teams meist KPIs und da kann das als Erstantwort deklariert werden und die Ziele werden erreicht.


----------



## Vicking91 (9. Juni 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Es geht ja darum, dass du weißt, dass es in Bearbeitung ist. Würdest du gar nichts hören, würdest du auch abkotzen und ggf. noch ein ticket eröffnen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon haben solche Teams meist KPIs und da kann das als Erstantwort deklariert werden und die Ziele werden erreicht.


Ja das der dadurch sein Häkchen dran machen kann und somit seinen Job gemacht hat ist ja auch völlig Ok. Verstehe nur nicht wieso er da erst jemanden anderes fragen muss, der Support sollte doch in der Regel selber die Möglichkeit haben Aktuelle Bestellungen intern nachverfolgen zu können. Bzw. Hätte er ja erst fragen können und dann Antworten, ich glaube irgendwie nicht daran das da jetzt nochmal was kommt. Bei hunderten anfragen am Tag erinnert der sich doch niemals an meine Mail^^


----------



## Problem (9. Juni 2021)

Vicking91 schrieb:


> Ja das der dadurch sein Häkchen dran machen kann und somit seinen Job gemacht hat ist ja auch völlig Ok. Verstehe nur nicht wieso er da erst jemanden anderes fragen muss, der Support sollte doch in der Regel selber die Möglichkeit haben Aktuelle Bestellungen intern nachverfolgen zu können. Bzw. Hätte er ja erst fragen können und dann Antworten, ich glaube irgendwie nicht daran das da jetzt nochmal was kommt. Bei hunderten anfragen am Tag erinnert der sich doch niemals an meine Mail^^



Erinnern muss der sich auch nicht, das System wird sich von ganz allein bei ihm melden, sollte er den Vorgang nicht gerade als gelöst markiert haben 

Wie hier ja schon häufig aufgefallen ist, ist dass YT in ihrer Systemlandschaft offenkundig nachholbedarf hat und deswegen die Transparenz noch nicht auf dem Stand ist, dass jeder es sehen kann. Abgesehen davon wird es so viele Prozesschritte im Bau geben, die will keiner mehr tracken. Wenn also die Schale des Steuersatz fehlt, werden erstmal alle Bikes geparkt, bis es weitergehen kann, was aber nicht im allgemeinem system abgebildet wird. Man darf sich das ja auch nicht mehr so romantisch vorstellen, dass Jan-Peter mal eben den Maik rufend erreicht, weil sie sich 10m von einander entfernt befinden.


----------



## Jo_78 (9. Juni 2021)

Problem schrieb:


> Es geht ja darum, dass du weißt, dass es in Bearbeitung ist. Würdest du gar nichts hören, würdest du auch abkotzen und ggf. noch ein ticket eröffnen.
> 
> Abgesehen davon haben solche Teams meist KPIs und da kann das als Erstantwort deklariert werden und die Ziele werden erreicht.





Vicking91 schrieb:


> Ja das der dadurch sein Häkchen dran machen kann und somit seinen Job gemacht hat ist ja auch völlig Ok. Verstehe nur nicht wieso er da erst jemanden anderes fragen muss, der Support sollte doch in der Regel selber die Möglichkeit haben Aktuelle Bestellungen intern nachverfolgen zu können. Bzw. Hätte er ja erst fragen können und dann Antworten, ich glaube irgendwie nicht daran das da jetzt nochmal was kommt. Bei hunderten anfragen am Tag erinnert der sich doch niemals an meine Mail^^


Ganz ehrlich - das was der Support dir sagt ist die Zeit für das stellen der Frage nur selten wert. Zwei Beispiele: 
1.) ich habe am 10.3. um 13.30 Uhr mit denen Kontakt gehabt um zu fragen, wann wieder Modelle online kommen werden. Anfang meiner Suche. Da meinten Sie dass es in den nächsten Wochen News gibt. 1 Stunde 15 Min später waren die Capra Modelle online, 3 min später war bestellt.

2.) einen Tag bevor mein Capra verschickt wurde, hat mir der Support gesagt, dass ich nach Rücksprache mit der Montage nicht vor Ende Juni mit dem Bike rechnen soll. Keine 24 Stunden später habe ich die Versandbestätigung erhalten. 

nix gegen den Support, aber ich denke die haben einfach keine Handhabe. Und sagen dann besser irgendwas, als zu sagen dass sie nix wissen 😂. Ist sicher oft auch kein leichter Job mit Teenies die 3x pro Woche nachfragen wo denn das Radl bleibt.

so long!
Jo


----------



## Eriksen (10. Juni 2021)

YT capra al base 2021 black magic L 10.3. bestellt, heute bei dhl angemeldet und trackingnummer bekommen. Soll nächste woche ankommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jo_78 (10. Juni 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> YT capra al base 2021 black magic L 10.3. bestellt, heute bei dhl angemeldet und trackingnummer bekommen. Soll nächste woche ankommen


💪 bei mir kam es genau eine Woche nach Versand an! Viel Glück und dann Spaß damit.


----------



## User404 (11. Juni 2021)

Eriksen schrieb:


> YT capra al base 2021 black magic L 10.3. bestellt, heute bei dhl angemeldet und trackingnummer bekommen. Soll nächste woche ankommen


Wann war denn bei dir der ursprüngliche Liefertermin 😬


----------



## Coldae (14. Juni 2021)

Bike am 11.03 bestellt (Jeffsy Core 2) angegebener Liefertermin 06.06. 
Verzögerung auf Kalenderwoche 24, 20€ Erstattung.
Erneute Verzögerung auf Mitte August! 😡

läuft.


----------



## Eriksen (14. Juni 2021)

User404 schrieb:


> Wann war denn bei dir der ursprüngliche Liefertermin 😬


bei mir hieß es dass es in der KW25 (also ab 21.6.) fertiggestellt wird und dann versendet wird. Seit letzen donnerstag bei DHL auf "Elektronisch angekündigt" und seit heute, montag um 6 uhr morgens steht, dass es morgen, dienstag ankommt.


----------



## AlexSH (14. Juni 2021)

Ich kommentiere nichts mehr, ich warte einfach ab. In meinem Fall wurde eine Verzögerung von KW19 auf KW22 angekündigt. Dann eine weitere Verzögerung von KW22 auf KW25. Aber in KW23 wurde es an DHL geschickt. Jetzt, seit letztem Samstag, kumuliere ich nur noch Verspätungen von DHL. Aber DHL sagt mir, dass alles in Ordnung ist, aber sie können den erwarteten Liefertermin nicht garantieren ...

Ich wünsche dir nur das Beste, wenn du dein YT hast!


----------



## Eriksen (16. Juni 2021)

Nach langer Zeit ist es jetzt endlich gestern angekommen, wie von DHL angekündigt. War mega überrascht als der karton schon morgens von meinen eltern angenommen wurde und ich dann nach der schule auspacken konnte. Ich bin dann auch erstmal weg hier und wünschen allen, die noch warten, dass ihr bald euer bike bekommt.

LG Eriksen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexSH (17. Juni 2021)

Endlich ist das Fahrrad angekommen. Es war ein langer Weg: von Januar 2021 bis gestern. Jetzt ist nicht das Thema, aber wenn Sie meine Erfahrungen mit YT wissen möchten, zögern Sie nicht, mich zu kontaktieren oder ein wenig zurück zu blicken.

Ich bin sehr glücklich, es erhalten zu haben und das Fahrrad funktioniert einwandfrei. Allen, die noch warten, wünsche ich alles Gute und bis bald auf den Trails!


----------



## Agoodman (17. Juni 2021)

Agoodman schrieb:


> Moin zusammen,
> 
> ich reihe mich nun auch mal in die Warteschlange ein.
> 
> ...


Moin zusammen, 
ich warte leider immer noch :O :/


----------



## hellesmammut (21. Juni 2021)

Welche Statuses gibts denn eig alles?
Habe bezahlt und direkt einen Tag danach war Status in Bearbeitung. Was ja vermutlich nicht bedeutet wird gerade gebaut


----------



## Siemwind (23. Juni 2021)

Hey Leute,
ich habe bisher noch Nichts in dieses Forum geschrieben, aber schon viel nachgelesen. Deshalb möchte ich jetzt auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Bestellprozess bei YT hier teilen, um auch mal ein positives Feedback hier abzugeben. Und eins vorneweg, ich bin mit dem Lieferdatum (bis jetzt) wirklich überrascht worden. Und zwar war der Verlauf folgendermaßen:

Bestellung am 19. April 2021 (Jeffsy Core 3) mit voraussichtlicher Lieferzeit: spätestens August 2021
Lange Zeit wurde im System “Bestellung nicht bearbeitet” (oder so ähnlich) angezeigt. Das lag wohl nur am System selbst. Tatsächlich wurde die Lieferung schon lange bearbeitet (wurde mir auf Nachfrage hin telefonisch mitgeteilt).
Etwa Anfang Juni änderte sich der Status auf der YT Webseite zu etwas wie “Bestellung wurde bearbeitet”. Anscheinend hat sich da etwas getan.
Letzten Freitag (18. Juni) kam dann schon die Mail von YT dass meine Bestellung soeben das Lager verlassen hat (inklusive Trackingnummer von DHL). Gleichzeitig hat sich der Bestellstatus auf der YT Webseite zu “komplett abgeschlossen” geändert.
Am Montag (21. Juni) kam die Mail von DHL, dass das Paket kommt. Voraussichtlich wäre das Paket heute am Mittwoch (23. Juni) geliefert worden. Ich habe die Lieferung aber aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen auf Freitag umterminiert.
*Fazit: Lieferung etwa zwei Monate nach Bestelleingang und damit etwa zwei Monate früher als angegeben.* Das ist echt top und ich scheine einer der Glücklichen zu sein, bei denen die Wartezeit deutlich kürzer war als angegeben. Ich bin überzeugt, dass einige ihr Bike auch schon viel früher bekommen, so wie ich. Allerdings denke ich auch, dass die Leute in so einem Forum dazu neigen, eher die negativen Erfahrungen zu teilen und die positiven häufig für sich zu behalten. Ich hoffe, dass ich mit diesem Eintrag einigen, die ungeduldig wie ein Teenager auf ihr Bike warten (so wie ich auch, auch wenn ich schon lange keiner mehr bin ), weiter helfen konnte.

Cheers und viel Glück und Geduld beim warten


----------



## dek (23. Juni 2021)

Ich kann meine Bestellungen im Shop gar nicht sehen. Wenn ich den entsprechenden Link auf der HP anklicke kommt immer eine 404 Fehlermeldung. Nach Anfrage bei YT hieß es das der Bereich gerade umgestaltet wird. Daher wundere ich mich das einige das aufrufen können und andere nicht??


----------



## seebsen (23. Juni 2021)

Siemwind schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich habe bisher noch Nichts in dieses Forum geschrieben, aber schon viel nachgelesen. Deshalb möchte ich jetzt auch mal meine Erfahrungen mit dem Bestellprozess bei YT hier teilen, um auch mal ein positives Feedback hier abzugeben. Und eins vorneweg, ich bin mit dem Lieferdatum (bis jetzt) wirklich überrascht worden. Und zwar war der Verlauf folgendermaßen:
> 
> Bestellung am 19. April 2021 (Jeffsy Core 3) mit voraussichtlicher Lieferzeit: spätestens August 2021
> ...


War bei mir genauso, Ende März bestellt mit Liefertermin "spätestens Juli" und es kam Mitte Mai. Aber natürlich schreiben meistens eher die Leute, die negative Erfahrungen gemacht haben, ist ja klar. Ich kann mich nicht beklagen, war aber bei meinen YT Bikes davor auch nicht anders.


----------



## Tobi495 (25. Juni 2021)

Letzte Woche (17.06.) hab ich auf der Homepage zufällig gesehen dass das Capra Pro AL lagernd ist. Hab dann direkt bestellt. Am Montag kam dann die Versandbenachrichtigung von DHL und gestern (24.06.)  hab ich es dann in Empfang genommen.
Ging super einfach und bin mega happy dass es so spontan und schnell geklappt hat 
Gibt also nicht nur negative Beispiele wie es laufen kann.


----------



## Dirk Nennen (25. Juni 2021)

Tobi495 schrieb:


> Letzte Woche (17.06.) hab ich auf der Homepage zufällig gesehen dass das Capra Pro AL lagernd ist. Hab dann direkt bestellt. Am Montag kam dann die Versandbenachrichtigung von DHL und gestern (24.06.)  hab ich es dann in Empfang genommen.
> Ging super einfach und bin mega happy dass es so spontan und schnell geklappt hat
> Gibt also nicht nur negative Beispiele wie es laufen kann.



Wow, na  das ging ja mal richtig fix.
Glückwunsch 👍👍👍😉


----------



## Col. Kurtz (25. Juni 2021)

Col. Kurtz schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Ich wollte mal fragen, ob zufälligerweise jemand in jüngerer Zeit Erfahrungen mit dem crash replacement sammeln durfte. Konkret gehts um eine Kettenstrebe bei nem Jeffsy, die einen Steinschlag eher ungünstig aufgenommen hat... [habe nach 5 Tagen noch rein gar nichts von YT gehört]


Hier geht's noch weiter. Hauptrahmen auch kaputt; wurde aufmerksamerweise von YT entdeckt. Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass das derselbe Stein war, liegt bei ca. 95%. (Alternative: ich hab mir das schon letzten Sommer eingefangen und bin fast ein Jahr so rumgefahren - wo ich wohne gibt's nämlich keine Steine, die sowas verursachen könnten.) Krass, oder? Bin der Meinung, dass das ein Gewährleistungsfall ist.


----------



## innovationdude (25. Juni 2021)

Wieso bist Du der Meinung, dass das ein Gewährleistungsfall ist? (ernste Frage)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Col. Kurtz (25. Juni 2021)

geistik schrieb:


> Wieso bist Du der Meinung, dass das ein Gewährleistungsfall ist? (ernste Frage)


Naja, weil die Schadensursache (Stein springt vom Vorderrad ans Unterrohr) teil des Anforderungsprofils eines leicht-Enduros ist. Daher gehe ich - ganz naiv - davon aus, dass ein Produktionsfehler (oder Designfehler) vorliegt oder der Protektor mangelhaft ist.
Ich bin ja nicht auf einen Fels draufgefahren oder hab einen Sprung brutal gecased; das war 'ganz normaler Trailbetrieb'. Vertrauenserweckend ist das auf jeden Fall auch nicht; i.S.v.: wer sagt mir, dass das nicht nochmal passiert (wenn ich den Rahmen für 1,5k tausche)?


----------



## Vicking91 (25. Juni 2021)

Naja schwierig, ein kleines Steinchen war das definitiv nicht also da nachzuweisen das das ein Fehler des Herstellers ist wird nicht einfach. Auch aus Herstellers Sicht würde ich da mehr als skeptisch sein das da nur mal ein Stein dran geflogen sein soll. Da würde ich jetzt auch nicht so einfach nen neuen Rahmen zurück schicken.


----------



## Col. Kurtz (26. Juni 2021)

Vicking91 schrieb:


> das da nur mal ein Stein dran geflogen sein soll.


Tja, war aber so. :/ Klein war der Stein nicht, das stimmt wohl. Aber es war auch nichts, was mich aus dem Fahrfluss geworfen hätte; war eine Szene, die jeder aus etwas gröberem Gelände kennt und die ich so auch schon oft erlebt hab. So einen Schaden würde ich bei einem stumpfen Einschlag auf ein festes Hindernis erwarten.
Bei der Strebe würd ich auch klar sagen: kann passieren, zahl ich. Das ist einfach Pech, die muss dafür nicht ausgelegt sein. Beim Unterrohr allerdings...
Hab ja auch nichts zu verlieren.


----------



## hellesmammut (30. Juni 2021)

Nur zur Info an Warter. Ein Blick ins Outlet könnte Lohnenswert sein. Sind etliche bikes grad drin. Vll für jemanden richtiges Modell/größe. Einfach Stornieren umbestellen und schneller happy sein 👍


----------



## Vicking91 (30. Juni 2021)

Also meins ist heute an DHL übergeben worden und soll wohl schon Freitag bei mir ankommen.
Haben sich also ganz genau an den Termin gehalten und es bis auf den letzten Tag ausgenutzt😅 bestellt am 8.3.21 angegebener Liefertermin "spätestens Ende Juni"


----------



## headup_wixxa (1. Juli 2021)

Kurze Frage an Alle, die zu den Glücklichen zählen und ihr Bike schon haben: 

Kommen die Reifen tubeless vormontiert oder mit nem "Übergangsschlauch"?


----------



## lennart1232 (1. Juli 2021)

Habe mein tues gestern bestellt aus dem Outlet... wann denkt ihr kommt es an? Ist auf Lager


----------



## lennart1232 (1. Juli 2021)

headup_wixxa schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an Alle, die zu den Glücklichen zählen und ihr Bike schon haben:
> 
> Kommen die Reifen tubeless vormontiert oder mit nem "Übergangsschlauch"?


Letztes Jahr mit nem Schlauch


----------



## seebsen (1. Juli 2021)

headup_wixxa schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an Alle, die zu den Glücklichen zählen und ihr Bike schon haben:
> 
> Kommen die Reifen tubeless vormontiert oder mit nem "Übergangsschlauch"?


Mein Jeffsy kam im Mai; wie immer bei YT mit Schläuchen, aber Reifen tubeless ready, Felgen mit Felgenband ebenso. Es lagen sogar zwei Tubeless Ventile in der Tool Box, fehlt also nur die Dichtmilch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vicking91 (1. Juli 2021)

Also meins kam sogar heute schon an. Ist ein Capra Shred 29 L. Überraschenderweise aber nicht mit der bestellten Ausstattung sonder sogar mit Upgrades.

Serie wäre gewesen: Lenker e13 Plus
Bekommen: Renthal Carbon Lenker 
(Wird allerdings eh getauscht)

Serie: Vorbau E13 Plus  50mm
Bekommen: Renthal Apex

Serie wäre gewesen: Felgen e13 LG1 
Bekommen: Dt Swiss 1900 inklusive Naben etc.


Da wartet man doch gerne😜


----------



## stzzy (2. Juli 2021)

Hab ein Capra bestellt, es hieß, dass es auf Lager sei. Hab es bezahlt & seit 2 Wochen weder ne Versandmail noch irgendein Update zum Status. Der Support sagte er kümmert sich um Infos, hab aber seit 4 Tagen da auch kein Update.

Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Bin ich zu ungeduldig?


----------



## Dirk Nennen (2. Juli 2021)

stzzy schrieb:


> Hab ein Capra bestellt, es hieß, dass es auf Lager sei. Hab es bezahlt & seit 2 Wochen weder ne Versandmail noch irgendein Update zum Status. Der Support sagte er kümmert sich um Infos, hab aber seit 4 Tagen da auch kein Update.
> 
> Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Bin ich zu ungeduldig?



Jo, zu ungeduldig. 😁😁🤷‍♂️😉
Auf den letzten 200 Seiten ist wahrscheinlich auf jeder dritten ein ähnlicher Fall. 🙋‍♂️🥴
Ist halt das YT-Support-Problem.


----------



## hellesmammut (2. Juli 2021)

Dirk Nennen schrieb:


> Jo, zu ungeduldig. 😁😁🤷‍♂️😉
> Auf den letzten 200 Seiten ist wahrscheinlich auf jeder dritten ein ähnlicher Fall. 🙋‍♂️🥴
> Ist halt das YT-Support-Problem.


Arbeiten/ Versenden die auch Samstag? Hab ausm Outlet gekauft Mittwoch. Zahlungseingang etc wurde schon bestätigt. Mehr nicht


----------



## Buzzdee85 (5. Juli 2021)

Hi, bin im Begriff mir ein YT Decoy Shred zu bestellen. Ist da ein Ladegerät dabei?


----------



## Walkerk (6. Juli 2021)

Buzzdee85 schrieb:


> Hi, bin im Begriff mir ein YT Decoy Shred zu bestellen. Ist da ein Ladegerät dabei?


Yep


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laurenzz (7. Juli 2021)

Habe ein YT Izzo aus dem Outlet (auf Lager) bestellt und überwiesen. Vor 7 Tagen Bestätigung Geldeingang, seitdem nichts. Heute Kontakt mit Support: „Hohes Bestellaufkommen und Lagerumstellung“. Das kann ja was werden …


----------



## hellesmammut (7. Juli 2021)

Laurenzz schrieb:


> Habe ein YT Izzo aus dem Outlet (auf Lager) bestellt und überwiesen. Vor 7 Tagen Bestätigung Geldeingang, seitdem nichts. Heute Kontakt mit Support: „Hohes Bestellaufkommen und Lagerumstellung“. Das kann ja was werden …


Ditoooooo, nervig dabei hatte ich gedacht yeah ein bike ab lager da kann ich schön im urlaub fahren. Naja wenigstens hab ich das hardtail boch net weggegeben


----------



## seebsen (7. Juli 2021)

hellesmammut schrieb:


> Ditoooooo, nervig dabei hatte ich gedacht yeah ein bike ab lager da kann ich schön im urlaub fahren. Naja wenigstens hab ich das hardtail boch net weggegeben


Wer plant auch Urlaub mit einem Bike, was noch nicht vor der Haustür oder noch besser aufgebaut daheim steht? Das ist echt meckern auf ganz hohem Niveau.
Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das Lieferaufkommen seitens YT verdammt hoch ist, weil letztens sehr viele Bikes ins Outlet reinkamen.


----------



## hellesmammut (7. Juli 2021)

seebsen schrieb:


> Wer plant auch Urlaub mit einem Bike, was noch nicht vor der Haustür oder noch besser aufgebaut daheim steht? Das ist echt meckern auf ganz hohem Niveau.
> Kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das Lieferaufkommen seitens YT verdammt hoch ist, weil letztens sehr viele Bikes ins Outlet reinkamen.


Hab ich nicht - Ich habe einfach normal Urlaub und hätte mich gefreut es im Urlaub fahren zu können, das wars 😅.


----------



## seebsen (8. Juli 2021)

hellesmammut schrieb:


> Hab ich nicht - Ich habe einfach normal Urlaub und hätte mich gefreut es im Urlaub fahren zu können, das wars 😅.


Na dann hoff ich für dich, dass das Bike bald bei dir ist!


----------



## BooCzech (9. Juli 2021)

stzzy schrieb:


> Hab ein Capra bestellt, es hieß, dass es auf Lager sei. Hab es bezahlt & seit 2 Wochen weder ne Versandmail noch irgendein Update zum Status. Der Support sagte er kümmert sich um Infos, hab aber seit 4 Tagen da auch kein Update.
> 
> Jemand ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht? Bin ich zu ungeduldig?


Immer noch kein Update? Ist bei mir leider auch der Fall.


----------



## Buzzdee85 (9. Juli 2021)

Vor 3 Tagen ein Decoy Shred bestellt, heute Versandbestätigung bekommen, morgen solls ankommen.


----------



## hellesmammut (10. Juli 2021)

Buzzdee85 schrieb:


> Vor 3 Tagen ein Decoy Shred bestellt, heute Versandbestätigung bekommen, morgen solls ankommen.


crazy, scheinbar ist bei dehnen echt der Wurm drin oder die haben nicht wirklich ein System was den Versand angeht


----------



## seebsen (10. Juli 2021)

hellesmammut schrieb:


> crazy, scheinbar ist bei dehnen echt der Wurm drin oder die haben nicht wirklich ein System was den Versand angeht


Naja Outlet läuft sicherlich im Vergleich zum normalen Tagesgeschäft separat ab online. Zumindest würde das aus meiner Sicht am meisten Sinn ergeben.


----------



## hellesmammut (11. Juli 2021)

seebsen schrieb:


> Naja Outlet läuft sicherlich im Vergleich zum normalen Tagesgeschäft separat ab online. Zumindest würde das aus meiner Sicht am meisten Sinn ergeben.


hab auch ausm outlet bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seebsen (11. Juli 2021)

hellesmammut schrieb:


> hab auch ausm outlet bestellt.


Ja, aber das Shred, welches sich nach 3 Tagen im Versand befindet, ist doch nicht im Outlet?


----------



## BooCzech (11. Juli 2021)

seebsen schrieb:


> Ja, aber das Shred, welches sich nach 3 Tagen im Versand befindet, ist doch nicht im Outlet?


Ja genau. Das hätte ich auch gedacht. 

Ich hab vor 2 Wochen das Capra Blaze bestellt (laut Webseite 1Stück auf Lager) 2 Tage später kam payment Bestätigung. Seitdem nix. Ich habe als Bezahlung Nachnahme gewählt(DHL nimmt nur 3.5k alles drauf muss überwiesen werden)...Vielleicht macht Nachnahme die Versandvorbereitung komplizierter? 

Wollte es am Montag noch auf Überweisung ändern und den Rest überweisen. Hab noch gefragt ob es zu Verzögerung führen würde. Natürlich wurde mir geantwortet Ja es würde zu Verzögerungen führen, weil sich das Bike in der Versandvorbereitung befindet. Also so gelassen. 

Seitdem kein Update mehr. So ein bullshit


----------



## Buzzdee85 (12. Juli 2021)

Buzzdee85 schrieb:


> Vor 3 Tagen ein Decoy Shred bestellt, heute Versandbestätigung bekommen, morgen solls ankommen.


Es hat sich am Samstag leider rausgestellt, dass die vermeintliche Bike-Lieferung nur die Toolbox + Anleitung war.
Das Bike steht jetzt auf "Elektronisch angekündigt".


----------



## Buzzdee85 (13. Juli 2021)

Buzzdee85 schrieb:


> Es hat sich am Samstag leider rausgestellt, dass die vermeintliche Bike-Lieferung nur die Toolbox + Anleitung war.
> Das Bike steht jetzt auf "Elektronisch angekündigt".


Bike ist eben angekommen.
Von Bestellung bis Auslieferung 5 Werktage. Kann man nicht meckern.


----------



## hellesmammut (13. Juli 2021)

seebsen schrieb:


> Ja, aber das Shred, welches sich nach 3 Tagen im Versand befindet, ist doch nicht im Outlet?





seebsen schrieb:


> Ja, aber das Shred, welches sich nach 3 Tagen im Versand befindet, ist doch nicht im Outlet?


Ne ich habm izzo ausm outlet bestellt.
Ist übrigens noch nicht da. Also weiter fleißig warten, ändern kann mans eh net.


----------



## seebsen (13. Juli 2021)

hellesmammut schrieb:


> Ne ich habm izzo ausm outlet bestellt.
> Ist übrigens noch nicht da. Also weiter fleißig warten, ändern kann mans eh net.


Genau, deswegen meinte ich, dass diese Bikes aus Onlineshop und Outlet wohl unterschiedliche Prozesse durchlaufen. Hatte bisher dreimal im YT Shop bestellt und die Bikes waren immer sehr fix da, Outlet aber noch nie. Hoffentlich kommt dein Bike bald an.


----------



## Joker2980 (16. Juli 2021)

Hat noch jemand einen Code von YT für den  Versand Gutschein übrig☺️


----------



## hellesmammut (19. Juli 2021)

Heute endlich das Bike bekommen ✅


----------



## iao (19. Juli 2021)

hellesmammut schrieb:


> Heute endlich das Bike bekommen ✅


Glückwunsch!!! Viel Spaß damit!

Hat jetzt ca 3 Wochen bei Dir gedauert zwischen Bestellung aus dem Outlet und Lieferung - habe ich das richtig verstanden?

Frage nur weil ich ebenfalls vor einer Woche ein Outlet Bike bestellt habe und abschätzen möchte, was es ca ankommen könnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellesmammut (24. Juli 2021)

iao schrieb:


> Glückwunsch!!! Viel Spaß damit!
> 
> Hat jetzt ca 3 Wochen bei Dir gedauert zwischen Bestellung aus dem Outlet und Lieferung - habe ich das richtig verstanden?
> 
> Frage nur weil ich ebenfalls vor einer Woche ein Outlet Bike bestellt habe und abschätzen möchte, was es ca ankommen könnte


Ja ca. kam dann allerdings nur noch ne Sendungsbestätigung von Dhl. Glaub bei YT is da echt irgendwie der wurm drin


----------



## Rockside (24. Juli 2021)

HM, wenn eine Sendungsbestätigung von DHL kam, wieso ist dann bei YT der Wurm drin?


----------



## iao (26. Juli 2021)

hellesmammut schrieb:


> Ja ca. kam dann allerdings nur noch ne Sendungsbestätigung von Dhl. Glaub bei YT is da echt irgendwie der wurm drin


Vielen Dank. Ging es denn bei Dir dann zwischen Sendungsbestätigung und tatsächlicher Lieferung schnell?

Mein bestelltes Bike wurde Mitte letzter Woche versandt, sollte Freitag zugestellt werden. Freitag hieß es dann Samstag. Kam natürlich nicht. Laut Sendungsverfolgung wurde es von DHL abgeholt, hängt aber noch im Ausgangslager. Nach einem Anruf bei DHL bekam ich die Info, dass sie nicht wissen, wo das Paket bzw. warum sich seit letzter Woche nichts getan hat. Sie forschen nach. Habe auch bei YT angerufen; dort bekommt man die Info, dass sie (als Auftraggeber von DHL) sich erst an DHL wenden, wenn der Status der Sendungsverfolgung seit 2 Wochen unverändert ist. Vorher machen die gar nichts. Auch toll. :-(


----------



## Rockside (26. Juli 2021)

Daß DHL überlastet ist, weil sich Hinz und Kunz Päckchen oder gar Möbel schicken lässt, das hat man schon gehört, oder? 
Da bringt es ziemlich wenig, wenn man DHL nicht wenigstens ein bischen Zeit lässt. Oder bist du Extra-Sonderkunde und hast dafür als solcher auch richtig dicke bezahlt?
Mir ist auch nicht bekannt, daß DHL innerhalb einer ganz bestimmten Zeit anliefern muss.


----------



## MilkyWayne (26. Juli 2021)

iao schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Ging es denn bei Dir dann zwischen Sendungsbestätigung und tatsächlicher Lieferung schnell?
> 
> Mein bestelltes Bike wurde Mitte letzter Woche versandt, sollte Freitag zugestellt werden. Freitag hieß es dann Samstag. Kam natürlich nicht. Laut Sendungsverfolgung wurde es von DHL abgeholt, hängt aber noch im Ausgangslager. Nach einem Anruf bei DHL bekam ich die Info, dass sie nicht wissen, wo das Paket bzw. warum sich seit letzter Woche nichts getan hat. Sie forschen nach. Habe auch bei YT angerufen; dort bekommt man die Info, dass sie (als Auftraggeber von DHL) sich erst an DHL wenden, wenn der Status der Sendungsverfolgung seit 2 Wochen unverändert ist. Vorher machen die gar nichts. Auch toll. :-(


Kenne ich, seitens yt hat alles 2 Tage gedauert und bei der DHL hat dann alles gestockt. Nach Rückfrage hieß es auch hier, dass DHL erst bei 14 Tagen Verzug eine Nachforschung startet, egal wie früh das Yt bei der Dhl melden würde.
Nach 6 Tagen hat es die DHL bei mir endlich geschafft.

somit:

yt: schnell und zuverlässig
Dhl: lange nicht mehr so gut wie ihr ruf :-/ nach 1,5 Jahren im aktuellen Zustand sollte man meinen, dass es hier bereits zu Prozessanpassungen gekommen sein sollte…


----------



## BooCzech (26. Juli 2021)

Ich hab bei YT am 29.6. ein Einzelstück von Capra Blaze ergattert, seit 3 Wochen befindet sich das Bike trotz einige Emailanfragen in "Versandvorbereitung". Sie wissen selber nicht wo das Bike ist. 

Jedenfalls mein repariertes Jeffsy (kettenstrebe Steinschlag) kommt nach 4 Wochen endlich mal hoffentlich. Am Donnerstag habe ich Paketnummer von DHL bekommen aber Status war immer noch "Elektronisch übermittelt". Heute endlich update "Vorbereitung für weitertransport".

Von YT habe ich letzte Woche noch folgende Aussage bekommen (Capra Ticket):



> Dein Bike ist laut unserem System lagernd, allerdings kommt es aufgrund einer internen Systemumstellung aktuell leider zu Verzögerungen im Versand. Unsere Logistik arbeitet allerdings schon auf hochtouren, um den Rückstand bis spätestens Ende dieser Woche abzubauen. Ich gehe deshalb davon aus, dass dein Bike bis zum Ende dieser Woche versendet wird.
> 
> Sobald die Kollegen das Versandlabel erstellen, erhältst du die Trackingnummer mit einer separaten E-Mail.



Vielleicht kommen 2 Bikes? wer weiß, ich gehe jedenfalls nicht davon aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iao (26. Juli 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Daß DHL überlastet ist, weil sich Hinz und Kunz Päckchen oder gar Möbel schicken lässt, das hat man schon gehört, oder?
> Da bringt es ziemlich wenig, wenn man DHL nicht wenigstens ein bischen Zeit lässt. Oder bist du Extra-Sonderkunde und hast dafür als solcher auch richtig dicke bezahlt?
> Mir ist auch nicht bekannt, daß DHL innerhalb einer ganz bestimmten Zeit anliefern muss.


Das ist natürlich alles klar und nachvollziehbar. Ich weiß nicht, warum Dir meine Frage so sauer aufstößt und ich verstehe nicht, was der aggressive Ton jetzt soll.

Hätte DHL gesagt, es gibt aktuell Verzögerung wegen Grund XY ist es ja OK. Aber die Aussagen "Keine Ahnung wo das Paket ist; wir können nicht nachvollziehen, wo sich das Paket befindet bzw. wissen nicht, warum es hängt und es hätte eigentlich schon zugestellt werden sollen", machte mich etwas stutzig. Daher wollte ich hier einfach nach der Erfahrung von anderen Käufern fragen, wofür das Forum ja unter anderem auch gedacht ist. Nicht mehr, nicht weniger.


----------



## iao (26. Juli 2021)

MilkyWayne schrieb:


> Kenne ich, seitens yt hat alles 2 Tage gedauert und bei der DHL hat dann alles gestockt. Nach Rückfrage hieß es auch hier, dass DHL erst bei 14 Tagen Verzug eine Nachforschung startet, egal wie früh das Yt bei der Dhl melden würde.
> Nach 6 Tagen hat es die DHL bei mir endlich geschafft.
> 
> somit:
> ...


Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort, das ist sehr hilfreich. Also scheint der aktuelle Status bei mir ja wohl relativ normal zu sein.


----------



## iao (26. Juli 2021)

BooCzech schrieb:


> Ich hab bei YT am 29.6. ein Einzelstück von Capra Blaze ergattert, seit 3 Wochen befindet sich das Bike trotz einige Emailanfragen in "Versandvorbereitung". Sie wissen selber nicht wo das Bike ist.
> 
> Jedenfalls mein repariertes Jeffsy (kettenstrebe Steinschlag) kommt nach 4 Wochen endlich mal hoffentlich. Am Donnerstag habe ich Paketnummer von DHL bekommen aber Status war immer noch "Elektronisch übermittelt". Heute endlich update "Vorbereitung für weitertransport".
> 
> ...


Danke. Dann hoffe ich mal, dass Du bald (zumindest) ein Capra Blaze bekommst


----------



## Rockside (26. Juli 2021)

iao schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich alles klar und nachvollziehbar. Ich weiß nicht, warum Dir meine Frage so sauer aufstößt und ich verstehe nicht, was der aggressive Ton jetzt soll.


Ganz ehrlich, ich finde es einfach nicht mehr lustig, wenn Leute sich alles mögliche Online bestellen, was bekanntlich in der Coronazeit vollkommen ausgeufert ist, und dann bei jeder Gelegenheit gemeckert wird ohne Ende, warum so große Pakete wie Möbel oder Fahrräder nicht nach Stoppuhr angeliefert werden - und das, obwohl es dafür überhaupt keine verbindlichen Liefertermine gibt.

Diese Meckereien sind derart zum Alltagston geworden, da kann einem schon mal der Hut hochgehen.
Es war auch nicht die Frage, die mir aufgestossen ist.


----------



## MilkyWayne (26. Juli 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich finde es einfach nicht mehr lustig, wenn Leute sich alles mögliche Online bestellen, was bekanntlich in der Coronazeit vollkommen ausgeufert ist, und dann bei jeder Gelegenheit gemeckert wird ohne Ende, warum so große Pakete wie Möbel oder Fahrräder nicht nach Stoppuhr angeliefert werden - und das, obwohl es dafür überhaupt keine verbindlichen Liefertermine gibt.
> 
> Diese Meckereien sind derart zum Alltagston geworden, da kann einem schon mal der Hut hochgehen.
> Es war auch nicht die Frage, die mir aufgestossen ist.


Keine verbindlichen lieferzermine wären ja okay, aber das voraussichtliche lieferdatum dreimal zu verschieben sorgt bei manchen leuten eben für bis zu drei Tage, in denen Sie sich spontan Urlaub nehmen…

da verstehe ich den Frust schon, eine Dhl-Ansage alla „Sperrgüter werden manuell bearbeitet, das Paket kommt zwischen x und y und anschließend zu konkretisieren, wenn es in der zielregion ist, wäre da aus Konsumentensicht einfacher


----------



## MilkyWayne (26. Juli 2021)

Also nicht falsch verstehen, ich wäre sogar mit 14 Tagen tatsächlicher Versanddauer bei der DHL einverstanden, solange es eben nicht eer klassische Fall wie bei mir ist:

 „morgen ist es da“
 -„oh nee habens doch noch nicht bearbeitet“
 - „morgen kommts jetzt aber“
 - „oooh, nicht bearbeitet, wir löschen besser mal das voraussichtliche lieferdatum“

 - „äähm ja sorry dass es keine infos gab, es ist in Zustellung, hoffentlich bist du in 30 Minuten da“


----------



## Rockside (26. Juli 2021)

Ähm, von DHL bekommt man doch einen genaues Liefertracking, so 1 -2 Tage vorher, mit Ansage, wann das Paket angeliefert wird !?
Daß das nicht Wochen im voraus geht, das kann ich auch verstehen, wenn man sich die unterschiedlichen Paketgrößen anschaut.


----------



## Joker2980 (26. Juli 2021)

Na Ja klar hast du Recht, nur wenn die Möbelversand anbieten und man zahlt ja auch den Versand, dann sollte es schon kommen. Ob es richtig ist oder falsch lass ich jetzt mal so stehen. Aber beim Versender ist das ein Standard es zu versenden. Genau so wie die  vor Ort Händler es per Paketdienst kommen. Im Moment drehen alle durch🤣🤣. Ps ich warte auch seit Donnerstag ist nix passiert🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MilkyWayne (26. Juli 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ähm, von DHL bekommt man doch einen genaues Liefertracking, so 1 -2 Tage vorher, mit Ansage, wann das Paket angeliefert wird !?
> Daß das nicht Wochen im voraus geht, das kann ich auch verstehen, wenn man sich die unterschiedlichen Paketgrößen anschaut.


Genau das hatte ich, und der termin wurde zweimal weiterverschoben, dann komplett gelöscht und einige tage später kam dann über nacht um 05:45 „in der zielregion angekommen“ 06:30 „verladen und in zustellung“ …. Soviel zum genauen livetracking


----------



## Rockside (26. Juli 2021)

Also bei großen Paketen bin ich da schon toleranter, weil in der Lieferkette auch jede Menge passieren kann.
Z.B. eine Eisenbahnstrecke wurde aufgrund eines Unwetters unvorhersehbar gesperrt, ein LKW hat einen Unfall, Mitarbeiter sind in Corona-Quarantäne, etc.

Man sollte vielleicht mal darüber nachdenken, daß sich das Leben bei jedem von uns auch nicht nach dem persönlichen Terminkalender zu richten gedenkt, Ups.
Ein bischen mehr Gelassenheit und Toleranz täte also gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sauerlaender75 (26. Juli 2021)

interessante Debatte ... werde das Gefühl nicht los das auch DHL Bedienstete & Spediteure Mountainbike fahren. Auch hier kann man zur Gelassenheit aufrufen.


----------



## Rockside (26. Juli 2021)

Alles gut.
Die Anlieferung meines Izzo im Dezember letzten Jahres während den Lockdowns war auch ne spannende Geschichte. Ich habe es einfach ausgesessen, alles andere bringt ja nix. Als ich die DHL-Trackingnummer erhalten hatte, hatte es zum Glück nur noch 1 Woche gedauert.
Klar fragt man sich da ständig, warum kann das nicht schneller gehen ...


----------



## castle (26. Juli 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, ich finde es einfach nicht mehr lustig, wenn Leute sich alles mögliche Online bestellen, was bekanntlich in der Coronazeit vollkommen ausgeufert ist, und dann bei jeder Gelegenheit gemeckert wird ohne Ende, warum so große Pakete wie Möbel oder Fahrräder nicht nach Stoppuhr angeliefert werden - und das, obwohl es dafür überhaupt keine verbindlichen Liefertermine gibt.
> 
> Diese Meckereien sind derart zum Alltagston geworden, da kann einem schon mal der Hut hochgehen.
> Es war auch nicht die Frage, die mir aufgestossen ist.


Die Leute bestellen online, weil es geht und legal ist, kann dir doch echt egal sein? Die Anbieter dieser Dienstleistung sollten es eben auf die Kette bringen.


----------



## hellesmammut (26. Juli 2021)

iao schrieb:


> Vielen Dank. Ging es denn bei Dir dann zwischen Sendungsbestätigung und tatsächlicher Lieferung schnell?
> 
> Mein bestelltes Bike wurde Mitte letzter Woche versandt, sollte Freitag zugestellt werden. Freitag hieß es dann Samstag. Kam natürlich nicht. Laut Sendungsverfolgung wurde es von DHL abgeholt, hängt aber noch im Ausgangslager. Nach einem Anruf bei DHL bekam ich die Info, dass sie nicht wissen, wo das Paket bzw. warum sich seit letzter Woche nichts getan hat. Sie forschen nach. Habe auch bei YT angerufen; dort bekommt man die Info, dass sie (als Auftraggeber von DHL) sich erst an DHL wenden, wenn der Status der Sendungsverfolgung seit 2 Wochen unverändert ist. Vorher machen die gar nichts. Auch toll. :-(


Ja das ging flott 3 Tage


----------



## hellesmammut (26. Juli 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> HM, wenn eine Sendungsbestätigung von DHL kam, wieso ist dann bei YT der Wurm drin?


weil weder auf der Seite noch via email überhaupt noch was kam. Und das war bei vorherigen  estellungen von Kleinteilen anders.


----------



## Joker2980 (27. Juli 2021)

Hey bei mir steht Bestellung  komplett abgeschlossen, aber wie hier schon mal geschrieben, steht keine Sendungsnr. Kommt die noch. Ich weiß das es erst ein paar Tage her ist(Bestellung) , aber  gestern stand noch was anderes da.☺️


----------



## iao (27. Juli 2021)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Hey bei mir steht Bestellung  komplett abgeschlossen, aber wie hier schon mal geschrieben, steht keine Sendungsnr. Kommt die noch. Ich weiß das es erst ein paar Tage her ist(Bestellung) , aber  gestern stand noch was anderes da.☺️


Ja, so war es bei mir auch. Erst hieß es beim YT Account "Bestellung komplett abgeschlossen", dann kam am gleichen Tag eine E-Mail von DHL mit der Paketankündigung und einen Tag später kam die E-Mail mit Rechnung von YT.


----------



## castle (27. Juli 2021)

...


----------



## Joker2980 (27. Juli 2021)

Ok dann kommt da was das wer Ja echt schnell.
☺️👌
hab eine Sendungsnr, woran seh ich den das das das Bike ist bzw die Box?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iao (28. Juli 2021)

So, das Bike kam nun an. 
Ab Bestellung und tatsächlicher Lieferung hat es nun ca. 2 Wochen gedauert, davon eine Woche bei YT Versandvorbereitung und dann eine Woche DHL Transport. War ein Bike aus dem Outlet.

Habe nur eine Sendungsnummer bekommen, dass war dann Bike inkl. Toolbox.


----------



## BooCzech (28. Juli 2021)

So, mein jeffsy ist aus dem Service auch endlich angekommen. Neue sitzstrebe.

Eine Frage an euch, ist dieser asymmetrische Abstand normal??


----------



## Joker2980 (29. Juli 2021)

War kein Bike 🥲. Mal sehen wann es kommt.


----------



## Renga (29. Juli 2021)

BooCzech schrieb:


> So, mein jeffsy ist aus dem Service auch endlich angekommen. Neue sitzstrebe.
> 
> Eine Frage an euch, ist dieser asymmetrische Abstand normal??



Das passt so. Da wird auf der rechten Lagerseite ein anderer (breiterer, 2-teiliger) Spacer verbaut, als links. Hab vor kurzem erst bei mir einen Lagerservice gemacht, da war der Aufbau identisch.


----------



## iao (29. Juli 2021)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> War kein Bike 🥲. Mal sehen wann es kommt.


Sondern? Hast Du noch was anderes von YT bestellt oder kam die Tool-Box separat?


----------



## BooCzech (29. Juli 2021)

Uh, nach einem Monat scheint das Capra verschickt zu werden (hab heute TrackingNr. bekommen).

Ich glaube ich träume! Die nächste Woche wird interessant - Da hat man fast kein Bock das Jeffsy noch einmal mit ins Bikepark zu nehmen ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker2980 (29. Juli 2021)

Nee hatte noch ein paar Ersatzteile bestellt 🤣


----------



## BooCzech (2. August 2021)

So ich bin erstmal raus. Nach einem Monat ist endlich das Capra Blaze angekommen. (Am Donnerstag an DHL übergeben, am Samstag bei mir).

Hatte bereits eine Testfahrt im Hahnenklee. Irgendwie nicht so poppig wie der neue Spindrift mit Luftdämpfer, und komischerweise auch nicht so optimal bei Enduro Abfahrten wie mein Jeffsy (Lenker ist tiefer und auch unterschied zwischen BB und Lenker kürzer - kann man mit Spacer in Vorbau teilweise korrigieren aber dadurch wird wieder Reach kürzer). - Wer L jeffsy fährt, würde ich XL Capra (alt) empfehlen.

Jedenfalls für meine Zwecke absolut top und ich bin erstmal "befriedigt". Das Bike soll für größere Sprünge im Bikepark benutzt werden. Um die 5-10 Meter...und die ersten Tables wo wenn ich mit meinem Jeffsy zu kurz war und nach der Landung so ein starkes kickback hatte (trotz max rebound) sodass ich die pedale verloren habe ...merkt man beim Capra nix (nur dass man leicht gecased hat). Also jedenfalls ein Bike was bei Fehlern einiges verzeiht ^^ - Bin froh Spindrift abbestelt zu haben und somit noch 1,5k zu sparen.


----------



## Joker2980 (2. August 2021)

War das Bike auf dem Lager?


----------



## BooCzech (2. August 2021)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> War das Bike auf dem Lager?


Ja, Einzelstück (war kurz Verfügbar). Gehe davon aus jemand musste seine Bestellung stornieren, da sie ja nur auf 150 Stück limitiert waren.


----------



## Joker2980 (2. August 2021)

Ach so ok.  Als ich mein Decoy bestellt hab war es nach der Bestellung ausverkauft(in meiner Größe)


----------



## BooCzech (2. August 2021)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Ach so ok.  Als ich mein Decoy bestellt hab war es nach der Bestellung ausverkauft(in meiner Größe)



War bei mir so ähnlich, laut Webseite alles ausverkauft bis auf L. Nach meiner Bestellung war dann komplett alles ausverkauft.


----------



## Joker2980 (3. August 2021)

Dann bin ich mal gespannt wann was passiert🤣


----------



## Joker2980 (7. August 2021)

So Yt hatte mir am Donnerstag geschrieben das es heute Abend in den Versand geht mit Sendungsnr.( am Freitag dann das es doch auf dem falschen Lager steht). Dachte nur Mist zu früh gefreut. Yt will sich melden. Mal sehen wann die sich melden☺️.


----------



## Laurenzz (7. August 2021)

habe gestern mein Yt Izzo aus dem Outlet bekommen.

Bestellt 27.06.
Bestätigung Bezahlung 30.06.
DHL Sendungsnummer bekommen 04.08.
Lieferung 06.08.

der Support hat innerhalb von 1-2 Tagen meine Fragen beantwortet, konnte mir jedoch kein Lieferdatum nennen.
Durfte beim Aufbauen heute ein Loch in der Carbon Felge entdecken (siehe Bild), welches beim Vorderrad nicht drin ist, ansonsten habe ich auf den ersten Blick keine Macken/Kratzer feststellen können und auch das Schaltwerk war super eingestellt.
Edit: kann es sein, dass das Loch gewollt ist? Muss da wohl mal von innen schauen, ob das abgedichtet ist zwecks tubeless. Glaube ich habe das Loch vorne übersehen weil es woanders ist.
Edit2: habe das Loch übersehen weil es da kein Styropor drinnen war.


----------



## MilkyWayne (7. August 2021)

Laurenzz schrieb:


> habe gestern mein Yt Izzo aus dem Outlet bekommen.
> 
> Bestellt 27.06.
> Bestätigung Bezahlung 30.06.
> ...


Loch ist gewollt, hab ich an den 1200er dt swiss vorn und hinten ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker2980 (9. August 2021)

So leider hat Yt mir gerade gesagt das mein Bike nicht mehr kommt. Oh Man.


----------



## Rockside (9. August 2021)

Wie jetzt ... kommt gar nicht mehr ??


----------



## Joker2980 (9. August 2021)

Nein kommt gar nicht mehr. Fehler im System. Fällt den nach fast 3 Wochen auf .


----------



## Joker2980 (9. August 2021)

Vor allem hab ich einiges fürs Bike gekauft, was spezifisch ist bzw farblich drauf abgestimmt. Klar ist mein Fehler hätte warten müssen. Aber ist echt übel. So langsam versteh ich die Leute.


----------



## sauerlaender75 (9. August 2021)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Nein kommt gar nicht mehr. Fehler im System. Fällt den nach fast 3 Wochen auf .


So holt man sich Kunden fürs Leben


----------



## MilkyWayne (9. August 2021)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Vor allem hab ich einiges fürs Bike gekauft, was spezifisch ist bzw farblich drauf abgestimmt. Klar ist mein Fehler hätte warten müssen. Aber ist echt übel. So langsam versteh ich die Leute.


Was hattest du denn für eins bestellt?


----------



## Joker2980 (9. August 2021)

Das Yt Decoy Pro Race 2020 in M


----------



## Joker2980 (9. August 2021)

Ja mal sehen was die Morgen noch schreiben. Bin am überlegen auf S zu gehen (Elite)  könnte aber knapp werden. Meine Frau wird die 2 cm denk ich gar nicht merken. Für die ist das Bike. Aber sowas darf nicht so lange dauern bis es auffällt.


----------



## xtrivial (10. August 2021)

Für diejenigen, die nicht mehr warten können oder dringend ein Bike brauchen: 

Ich verkaufe mein SOFORT verfügbares 2021er YT Jeffsy Core 2 29 Black XL. Standort Hamburg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iao (11. August 2021)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> Das Yt Decoy Pro Race 2020 in M


@Joker2980   Oh man, das ist ja ärgerlich, dass YT so spät gemerkt hat, dass das Rad eigentlich nicht verfügbar ist.

Ich habe eben im YT Outlet gesehen, dass ein neues YT Decoy Pro in M eingestellt worden ist. Wäre das eine Alternative? Hier der Link https://www.yt-industries.com/products/outlet/decoy/115/decoy-pro-29/?number=101121&outlet=outlet

VG


----------



## Joker2980 (11. August 2021)

Hey Ja das stimmt. Hab ich heute auch gesehen. Sind jetzt auf das Elite in S umgestiegen. Hoffe das kommt jetzt 🤣.  Bzw ist da.


----------



## Joker2980 (19. August 2021)

So hab 2 Sendungsnurmmern bekommen.🤣. Was ein hin und her.


----------



## TR2N_LG (20. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin hier auch schon seit geraumer Zeit stiller Mitleser aber nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Bestellt habe ich am Montag ein Jeffsy Core 2 XXL 29 in Metal Sliver (die Entscheidung ob nun diese Farbgebung oder das Bike in schwarz ist mir echt schwer gefallen - oder gar ein Core 3 aus CF..). Ist ein JobRad.

Nun ja, Lieferung sollte bei Bestellung Oktober sein, nun ist es schon auf den Januar gerutscht - prost Mahlzeit und vielen Dank Corona!  Vielleicht nutze ich die viele Zeit nochmal um mir darüber Gedanken zu machen das Bike doch in schwarz zu nehmen und den YT-Support freundlich um Änderung zu bitten. Mal schauen.

Ich freue mich auf jeden Fall auf das Bike und stelle mich auf ein langes Warten ein, dann wohl erst nächste Saison. Leider.

VG
Nico


----------



## MilkyWayne (20. August 2021)

TR2N_LG schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, ich bin hier auch schon seit geraumer Zeit stiller Mitleser aber nun melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort. Bestellt habe ich am Montag ein Jeffsy Core 2 XXL 29 in Metal Sliver (die Entscheidung ob nun diese Farbgebung oder das Bike in schwarz ist mir echt schwer gefallen - oder gar ein Core 3 aus CF..). Ist ein JobRad.
> 
> Nun ja, Lieferung sollte bei Bestellung Oktober sein, nun ist es schon auf den Januar gerutscht - prost Mahlzeit und vielen Dank Corona!  Vielleicht nutze ich die viele Zeit nochmal um mir darüber Gedanken zu machen das Bike doch in schwarz zu nehmen und den YT-Support freundlich um Änderung zu bitten. Mal schauen.
> 
> ...


Wenn sich seit deiner Bestellung was auf der Homepage an Verfügbarkeiten geändert hat, hat das erstmal nichts mit deiner Bestellung zu tun, sondern mit allen jetzt neuen Bestellungen ;-) war bei mir auch so


----------



## TR2N_LG (20. August 2021)

MilkyWayne schrieb:


> Wenn sich seit deiner Bestellung was auf der Homepage an Verfügbarkeiten geändert hat, hat das erstmal nichts mit deiner Bestellung zu tun, sondern mit allen jetzt neuen Bestellungen ;-) war bei mir auch so


Na das klingt ja schon besser als befürchtet. Na gut, dann wird es Metal Silver.. 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joker2980 (25. August 2021)

So ich bin erst mal raus. Das Bike ist heute endlich gekommen(bei DHL  hat es ne Woche gedauert). Jetzt kann umgebaut werden☺️


----------



## max-mtb (25. August 2021)

So
Hab heute den Link zur Sendungsverfolgung für mein Capra Pro Al bekommen, welches ich im April mit Lieferzeit bis spätestens November bestellt hab


----------



## iao (26. August 2021)

Joker2980 schrieb:


> So ich bin erst mal raus. Das Bike ist heute endlich gekommen(bei DHL  hat es ne Woche gedauert). Jetzt kann umgebaut werden☺️


Top, Glückwunsch! Dir bzw. Deiner besseren Hälfte viel Spaß mit dem Bike!


----------



## Broken (27. August 2021)

Sooo ich geselle mich mal zu den Wartenden. Habe am 30.07.2021 ein Jeffsy Core 3 in Schwarz und Größe L bestellt. Lt. Kundenkonto ist der späteste Liefertermin der 23.10.2021. Bin gespannt und werde berichten!


----------



## straylight23 (28. August 2021)

Auch ich mische mich nun hier unter die Wartenden... Nachdem ich meine Bestellung eines 29er Capra Core 3 in XL stornieren musste, da eine Änderung nicht möglich war, habe ich gestern das selbe Bike in XXL neu bestellt. Das voraussichtliche Versanddatum ist wieder der 02.05.22.... Schaunwama, wie lange das wirklich dauert...


----------



## max-mtb (30. August 2021)

Heute ist endlich mein Capra Pro Al mit Lieferzeit bis spätestens November angekommen


----------



## seebsen (30. August 2021)

max-mtb schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1331432
> Heute ist endlich mein Capra Pro Al mit Lieferzeit bis spätestens November angekommen


Endlich? Es kam drei Monate früher als angekündigt... Nichtsdestotrotz viel Spaß mit der Kiste!


----------



## Deleted 266357 (4. September 2021)

Moin zusammen.

ich habe mir letzten Sonntag ein Jeffsy Pro Race aus dem Outlet bestellt. Bis zur Lieferung war alles top. Hatte auch letztes Jahr ein Capra bestellt und auch da lief alles super. Lieferung nach Bestellung in 5 Tagen. Bei beiden bikes.
Habe gestern voller Erwartung das Bike ausgepackt und leider feststellen müssen, dass die mir anstatt dem 2020er Jeffsy ein 2019er Pro Race geschickt haben. 😤
Jetzt muss ich auf eine Antwort von YT warten und befürchte das es ein ewiger Akt wird bis ich dann hoffentlich das neue habe. Habt ihr auch Erfahrungen mit sowas? Habt ihr etwas an Entschädigung bekommen? Gutschein oder so?
Würde mich mal interessieren.


----------



## anicalp (30. September 2021)

Ich stelle mich hier auch an:
August 06, 2021 - Oberrohr auf meinem Capra CF 27 Pro Race 2019 beim Crash gebrochen
August 09, 2021 - Crash Replacement online auf dem YT-Web beantragt
August 24, 2021 - nachgefragt - die erste Anfrage ist nicht durchgegangen, YT Service Desk hat mir geholfen, einen neuen Antrag zu erstellen und ich habe gleich das Bike versendet
September 15, 2021 - ein akzeptables Angebot von YT bekommen und gleich akzeptiert

Seitdem warte ich auf den Liefertermin. Nach den Berichten hier bin ziemlich realistisch und ich zahle nicht mit dem Bike in dieser Saison. Glücklicherweise hab ich noch 2 andere Bikes, also ich kann nur positiv überrascht werden


----------



## BooCzech (30. September 2021)

anicalp schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich hier auch an:
> August 06, 2021 - Oberrohr auf meinem Capra CF 27 Pro Race 2019 beim Crash gebrochen
> August 09, 2021 - Crash Replacement online auf dem YT-Web beantragt
> August 24, 2021 - nachgefragt - die erste Anfrage ist nicht durchgegangen, YT Service Desk hat mir geholfen, einen neuen Antrag zu erstellen und ich habe gleich das Bike versendet
> ...


Bei meinem Jeffsy Blaze war sitzstrebe defekt. Nach crashreplacement-email konnte ich das komplette Bike ohne laufräder ungefähr 3 Arbeitstage später abschicken. Nach 5 Wochen war das bike zurück bei mir.

EDIT: In der Zwischenzeit habe ich noch ein Capra Blaze bestellt und fahre seitdem nur das in Bikeparks. Boah was für eine Waffe - ich strahle immer jedesmal nach der ersten Abfahrt xD . Bei meinen 93 kg war es genau das was ich gebraucht habe. 20mm mehr Federweg machen schon unterschied.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broken (12. Oktober 2021)

Broken schrieb:


> Sooo ich geselle mich mal zu den Wartenden. Habe am 30.07.2021 ein Jeffsy Core 3 in Schwarz und Größe L bestellt. Lt. Kundenkonto ist der späteste Liefertermin der 23.10.2021. Bin gespannt und werde berichten!


Gerade ne Info bekommen das sich meine Bestellung auf KW 46 (also ab 15.11) verschiebt…


----------



## headup_wixxa (12. Oktober 2021)

@Broken Hast du auch das Problem, dass kein voraussichtliches Versanddatum mehr in deiner Bestellübersicht steht? 
Bei mir stand bis vor 3 Wochen Versand bis spätestens 09.10 - inzwischen garnichts mehr... Laut Support ein Systemfehler, aber ob man sich auf die Aussage verlassen kann, sei mal dahingestellt. 
Jeffsy Core 2 - 27,5, bestellt Ende Mai.


----------



## Broken (12. Oktober 2021)

headup_wixxa schrieb:


> @Broken Hast du auch das Problem, dass kein voraussichtliches Versanddatum mehr in deiner Bestellübersicht steht?
> Bei mir stand bis vor 3 Wochen Versand bis spätestens 09.10 - inzwischen garnichts mehr... Laut Support ein Systemfehler, aber ob man sich auf die Aussage verlassen kann, sei mal dahingestellt.
> Jeffsy Core 2 - 27,5, bestellt Ende Mai.


Ja. Das ist bei mir schon seit Wochen weg.


----------



## headup_wixxa (12. Oktober 2021)

Broken schrieb:


> Ja. Das ist bei mir schon seit Wochen weg.


Na gut, dann werd ich auch mal beim Support nachfragen. In Raw wäre es laut Website ab 20.10 verfügbar.


----------



## headup_wixxa (12. Oktober 2021)

Kam bei dir die Info von YT oder musstest du nachfragen?


----------



## Broken (12. Oktober 2021)

headup_wixxa schrieb:


> Kam bei dir die Info von YT oder musstest du nachfragen?


Hab heute ne Mail mit der Verschiebung bekommen.


----------



## Broken (21. Oktober 2021)

headup_wixxa schrieb:


> Na gut, dann werd ich auch mal beim Support nachfragen. In Raw wäre es laut Website ab 20.10 verfügbar.


Und? Was hat YT dir gesagt?


----------



## headup_wixxa (22. Oktober 2021)

Broken schrieb:


> Und? Was hat YT dir gesagt?


Bin jetzt auch bei Liefertermin Mitte/Ende November. 

Eigentlich schade, aber denke wenn man 5 Monate aufs Rad wartet, kommts auch nicht auf 4 Wochen mehr (bei aktuellem Wetter) an.


----------



## anicalp (26. Oktober 2021)

anicalp schrieb:


> Ich stelle mich hier auch an:
> August 06, 2021 - Oberrohr auf meinem Capra CF 27 Pro Race 2019 beim Crash gebrochen
> August 09, 2021 - Crash Replacement online auf dem YT-Web beantragt
> August 24, 2021 - nachgefragt - die erste Anfrage ist nicht durchgegangen, YT Service Desk hat mir geholfen, einen neuen Antrag zu erstellen und ich habe gleich das Bike versendet
> ...


Nur um den Crash Replacement Fall zu schließen: das Capra mit gewechseltem Hauptrahmen ist gestern angekommen - also ein Monat nach der Anfrage - das ist ziemlich gut 👍👍👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Homer4 (29. Oktober 2021)

Ist die Trinkflasche beim neuen Capra jetzt immer dabei? So war mal die Aussage zur Vorstellung.


----------



## lynakafaith (30. Oktober 2021)

Homer4 schrieb:


> Ist die Trinkflasche beim neuen Capra jetzt immer dabei? So war mal die Aussage zur Vorstellung.


Ja die ist dabei


----------



## Phillytalent (4. November 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe mir ein Jeffsy Core 3 in schwarz in Größe M bestellt. Laut YT wird es bis "spätestens" Februar versandfertig sein. Hattet ihr in der Vergangenheit Erfahrungen, dass es dann schon früher kam oder muss ich mich tatsächlich auf Februar einstellen?

LG


----------



## Broken (4. November 2021)

Phillytalent schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> ich habe mir ein Jeffsy Core 3 in schwarz in Größe M bestellt. Laut YT wird es bis "spätestens" Februar versandfertig sein. Hattet ihr in der Vergangenheit Erfahrungen, dass es dann schon früher kam oder muss ich mich tatsächlich auf Februar einstellen?
> 
> LG


Naja ich habe am 30.07 auch ein Core 3 bestellt, sollte spätestens 23.10 kommen und wurde mittlerweile auf ab dem 15.11 verschoben. Schneller scheint es im Moment eher nicht zu gehen.


----------



## DanSkuler (4. November 2021)

Hallo zusammen

passend zum Thema habe ich auch eine Frage.
Hat schon jemand sein Decoy bekommen, welches mit Liefertermin auf November 2021 stand?

VG Dan


----------



## Ruffy110 (4. November 2021)

DanSkuler schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> passend zum Thema habe ich auch eine Frage.
> Hat schon jemand sein Decoy bekommen, welches mit Liefertermin auf November 2021 stand?
> ...



Yes, kam sogar schon Ende Oktober bei mir an.

VG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phillytalent (5. November 2021)

Ruffy110 schrieb:


> Yes, kam sogar schon Ende Oktober bei mir an.
> 
> VG


Wann hattest du bestellt und welches Lieferdatum stand zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung an bzw. spätestens Versandfertig?

VG


----------



## lordbritannia (5. November 2021)

Gerade mein drittes YT Rädchen bestellt. Decoy MX Core 4 in Trooper white in XL!!! YES.... jetzt muss ich nur noch ein paar Monate warten


----------



## Sebastian1987x (7. November 2021)

hat jemand mal bei YT angerufen? Zwecks dem 2023 spätestens? Das kann doch eigentlich nur ein Fehler sein oder


----------



## Ruffy110 (7. November 2021)

Phillytalent schrieb:


> Wann hattest du bestellt und welches Lieferdatum stand zum Zeitpunkt der Bestellung an bzw. spätestens Versandfertig?
> 
> VG


Wann ich bestellt habe, kann ich auswendig gar nicht mehr genau sagen. Kurz nachdem die neue Range rauskam jedenfalls (also im Frühjahr denke ich). Versandfertig sollte es im November sein. Ist dann auch so eingetroffen (mit einer Ausnahme eines zwischenzeitlich falsch angegebenen Versanddatums. Das wurde aber korrigiert und auf den ursprünglichen Termin gesetzt).

VG


----------



## Mountazea (15. November 2021)

Ich verstehe YT Bestellprozess gar nicht mehr...Es sollte doch das FIFO Prinzip sein! Wer zuerst bestellt, bekommt das Rad auch in der Bestellreihenfolge....Ich habe mein Jeffsy Core 2 (27,5 in Schwarz) bestellt. Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum Februar 2022. Eben habe ich auf YT Webseite gesehen, dass genau mein Bike ab heute (15.11.21)! versandfertig ist, wenn ich das Bike heute bestellen würde??

Ich habe mal YT via Kontaktformular angeschrieben, bin gespannt, was die dazu sagen/antworten können...


----------



## Rockside (15. November 2021)

Versandfertig könnte etwas anderes sein, als ein 'Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum'.


----------



## MilkyWayne (16. November 2021)

welche Größe hast du bestellt? Xxl und xl sind wohl ab 25.11. versandbereit und kleiner erst im Februar


----------



## Mountazea (16. November 2021)

Mountazea schrieb:


> Ich verstehe YT Bestellprozess gar nicht mehr...Es sollte doch das FIFO Prinzip sein! Wer zuerst bestellt, bekommt das Rad auch in der Bestellreihenfolge....Ich habe mein Jeffsy Core 2 (27,5 in Schwarz) bestellt. Voraussichtliches Lieferdatum Februar 2022. Eben habe ich auf YT Webseite gesehen, dass genau mein Bike ab heute (15.11.21)! versandfertig ist, wenn ich das Bike heute bestellen würde??
> 
> Ich habe mal YT via Kontaktformular angeschrieben, bin gespannt, was die dazu sagen/antworten können...


Habe jetzt eine Rückmeldung von YT erhalten:

"in unserem Shop werden immer die aktuellen Versanddaten angezeigt. Es kann sein, dass sich diese ändern, wenn wir Bikes schneller produzieren als geplant. Dein Bike ist in unserem Versandlager eingetroffen und sollte sich Ende dieser, spätestens Anfang nächster Woche auf dem Weg zu dir machen.

Wir versenden unserer Bikes momentan mit DB Schenker. Die Spedition wird sich vor der Zustellung bei dir melden, um ein Zustelltermin zu avisieren. "
und 
"normalerweise sollte die Aufforderung (Restbetrag zu bezahlen) bei dir eingegangen sein. Du kannst den Restbetrag in deinem Kundenkonto bezahlen. Bitte zahle den Restbetrag und wir versenden das Bike so schnell wir möglich."

--> Habe heute den Restbetrag von meinem Bike bezahlt und warte auf die Lieferdaten...


----------



## Mountazea (16. November 2021)

MilkyWayne schrieb:


> welche Größe hast du bestellt? Xxl und xl sind wohl ab 25.11. versandbereit und kleiner erst im Februar


Habe S bestellt, gestern stand noch versandfertig ab 15.11. heute steht erst ab Februar 2022


----------



## Luca21197 (16. November 2021)

Falls jemand ein Capra Pro AL aus 2021 haben möchte, verkaufe meins. Black Magic ist die Farbe und Rahmen ist xxl 😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phillytalent (16. November 2021)

Mountazea schrieb:


> Habe S bestellt, gestern stand noch versandfertig ab 15.11. heute steht erst ab Februar 2022


Ich habe das selbe Problem bei meinem Core 3. gestern noch versandfertig bis Ende November und jetzt wieder Ende Februar 🤔
Hat yt dir schon geantwortet?


----------



## MilkyWayne (16. November 2021)

Phillytalent schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe Problem bei meinem Core 3. gestern noch versandfertig bis Ende November und jetzt wieder Ende Februar 🤔
> Hat yt dir schon geantwortet?


Hab auch nur gehört, dass auf der homepage immer nur Angaben zu neuen Bestellungen stehen. Es gibt also vermutlich x räder in der größe die ende november Versandfertig sind. Sobald due verkauft sind, steht das Versanddatum für den nächsten Schwung drin (oder so ähnlich). Das hieß es zumindest bei meinem Core 4


----------



## headup_wixxa (17. November 2021)

Mountazea schrieb:


> Habe jetzt eine Rückmeldung von YT erhalten:
> 
> "in unserem Shop werden immer die aktuellen Versanddaten angezeigt. Es kann sein, dass sich diese ändern, wenn wir Bikes schneller produzieren als geplant. Dein Bike ist in unserem Versandlager eingetroffen und sollte sich Ende dieser, spätestens Anfang nächster Woche auf dem Weg zu dir machen.
> 
> ...



Um mal Klarheit für dich reinzubringen: 
Ich habe exakt gleiches Rad Ende Mai bestellt. Versanddatum Ende Oktober, bis heute nicht erhalten. 
Würde also vermuten, dass du nicht davon ausgehen solltest dein Rad jetzt Ende November schon zu erhalten. 

Drücke dir dennoch die Daumen


----------



## nikl69 (17. November 2021)

Hab gerade die Zahlungsaufforderung bekommen,  mein izzo ist versandbereit 😁😁😄😄👍👍
Bestellt Anfang Juni,  Lieferdatum spätestens Januar...


----------



## Phillytalent (17. November 2021)

Broken schrieb:


> Gerade ne Info bekommen das sich meine Bestellung auf KW 46 (also ab 15.11) verschiebt…


Und ist mittlerweile etwas angekommen bei dir?


----------



## Broken (18. November 2021)

Phillytalent schrieb:


> Und ist mittlerweile etwas angekommen bei dir?


Hey, bis jetzt leider nichts. Im Kundenkonto steht die Bestellung auch noch auf "in Bearbeitung"....


----------



## Rockside (18. November 2021)

Das stand auch noch so da, als mein Rad schon angeliefert wurde.


----------



## Broken (18. November 2021)

Dirty Track schrieb:


> Das stand auch noch so da, als mein Rad schon angeliefert wurde.


Ah ok, habe aber auch noch keine Versand Bestätigung per Mail bekommen.


----------



## headup_wixxa (18. November 2021)

Es bleibt also weiterhin spannend. 

Vollstes Verständnis für Verzögerungen bei der aktuellen Lage, aber ein bisschen mehr Transparenz wäre echt kundenfreundlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broken (19. November 2021)

headup_wixxa schrieb:


> Es bleibt also weiterhin spannend.
> 
> Vollstes Verständnis für Verzögerungen bei der aktuellen Lage, aber ein bisschen mehr Transparenz wäre echt kundenfreundlich.


Wenn sie heute noch verschicken, haben sie sich ja an KW 46 gehalten  Dran glauben tue ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht.


----------



## headup_wixxa (19. November 2021)

Broken schrieb:


> Wenn sie heute noch verschicken, haben sie sich ja an KW 46 gehalten  Dran glauben tue ich aber ehrlich gesagt nicht.


Also laut Webseite ist dein Rad aktuell "Auf Lager".


----------



## Broken (19. November 2021)

headup_wixxa schrieb:


> Also laut Webseite ist dein Rad aktuell "Auf Lager".


Hab’s gesehen. Ich verstehe es auch nicht mehr 😂


----------



## headup_wixxa (23. November 2021)

Es geht voran: 
Status auf der Webseite "komplett abgeschlossen". 
Bisher weder Versandnachricht noch das Rad erhalten. Es bleibt also spannend.


----------



## Broken (23. November 2021)

headup_wixxa schrieb:


> Es geht voran:
> Status auf der Webseite "komplett abgeschlossen".
> Bisher weder Versandnachricht noch das Rad erhalten. Es bleibt also spannend.


Hier das gleiche 👍


----------



## headup_wixxa (23. November 2021)

Broken schrieb:


> Hier das gleiche 👍


Denke morgen kommt die Stornierung. Das würds perfekt machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broken (23. November 2021)

headup_wixxa schrieb:


> Denke morgen kommt die Stornierung. Das würds perfekt machen.


Hör bloß auf 😂


----------



## nikl69 (23. November 2021)

Komplett abgeschlossen stand bei mir auch, wurde Schenker übergeben und wird morgen zugestellt.  Eine versandinfo kam nicht.....statt dessen ein Anruf von der Spedition...😁😄😃👍egal, Hauptsache Bike ...


----------



## headup_wixxa (23. November 2021)

nikl69 schrieb:


> Komplett abgeschlossen stand bei mir auch, wurde Schenker übergeben und wird morgen zugestellt.  Eine versandinfo kam nicht.....statt dessen ein Anruf von der Spedition...😁😄😃👍egal, Hauptsache Bike ...


Kannst du grob sagen, wann dein Status sich geändert hat? Nur dass man ne grobe Vorstellung hat, wie lang der Versandprozess dauert. 

Danke vorab.


----------



## Broken (24. November 2021)

headup_wixxa schrieb:


> Kannst du grob sagen, wann dein Status sich geändert hat? Nur dass man ne grobe Vorstellung hat, wie lang der Versandprozess dauert.
> 
> Danke vorab.


Mich hat gerade die Spedition angerufen, Fahrrad kommt morgen 👍😬


----------



## nikl69 (24. November 2021)

👍 wollte gerade schreiben dass es sehr schnell ging...


----------



## Mountazea (25. November 2021)

Also Update zu meine Bestellung. Tatsächlich hat YT es mal versäumt...
Hier die Rückmeldung von YT:

"wir hatten IT Probleme uns es wurden verfügbare Bikes als verfügbar angezeigt, die nicht verfügbar sind. Daher dauert es auch noch, bis dein Bike verfügbar ist. Bei deiner Bestellung wurde der Februar, als Versanddatum angezeigt und wir rechnen auch mit einem Versand, zu diesem Datum. Sollte dein Bike früher fertig werden, wirst du von uns informiert. 

Ich möchte mich bei dir für die Verwirrung und die falsche Information entschuldigen. "

Habe mich darauf eine "Beschwerdemail" gesendet. Mal schauen, was YT antwortet..


----------



## Mountazea (25. November 2021)

Phillytalent schrieb:


> Ich habe das selbe Problem bei meinem Core 3. gestern noch versandfertig bis Ende November und jetzt wieder Ende Februar 🤔
> Hat yt dir schon geantwortet?


siehe mein Update unten


----------



## Broken (25. November 2021)

Broken schrieb:


> Mich hat gerade die Spedition angerufen, Fahrrad kommt morgen 👍😬


Es ist tatsächlich gekommen 🍀🎉


----------



## headup_wixxa (25. November 2021)

Mountazea schrieb:


> Also Update zu meine Bestellung. Tatsächlich hat YT es mal versäumt...
> Hier die Rückmeldung von YT:
> 
> "wir hatten IT Probleme uns es wurden verfügbare Bikes als verfügbar angezeigt, die nicht verfügbar sind. Daher dauert es auch noch, bis dein Bike verfügbar ist. Bei deiner Bestellung wurde der Februar, als Versanddatum angezeigt und wir rechnen auch mit einem Versand, zu diesem Datum. Sollte dein Bike früher fertig werden, wirst du von uns informiert.
> ...



Denke mit ner Beschwerde-Mail wirst du garnichts erreichen. Die Leute mit denen du schreibst können auch nur das wiedergeben, was bei denen im System steht. Wie ich dir schon sagte, es hat seine Gründe weshalb ich auf gleiches Rad seit Ende Mai warte. Nen Fahrrad seit 2020 zu bekommen ist bei allen Versendern und auch im Handel katastrophal und fühlt sich an als müsste man dafür seine Seele verkauft haben.


----------



## headup_wixxa (25. November 2021)

Broken schrieb:


> Es ist tatsächlich gekommen 🍀🎉


Glückwunsch! Meins soll morgen ankommen, bin mal gespannt wie Schenker als Spedition ist. Was man so im Internet liest ist wirklich grauenhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Broken (25. November 2021)

headup_wixxa schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Meins soll morgen ankommen, bin mal gespannt wie Schenker als Spedition ist. Was man so im Internet liest ist wirklich grauenhaft.


Also bei mir lief das problemlos, ich drücke die Daumen!


----------



## nikl69 (25. November 2021)

headup_wixxa schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Meins soll morgen ankommen, bin mal gespannt wie Schenker als Spedition ist. Was man so im Internet liest ist wirklich grauenhaft.


Hmmm...so gut kam selten was bei mir an....


----------



## headup_wixxa (27. November 2021)

Rad ist bei mir gestern angekommen. Hattet Recht Schenker ist bedenklos zu empfehlen. 

Habs gestern schon komplett umgebaut und kann euch sagen, Hinterradbremse durch den Rahmen zu verlegen ist beim Jeffsy eine absolute Qual, falls Jemand was in der Richtung vor haben sollte!


----------



## DanSkuler (30. November 2021)

Ach Mist. Als ich im Juni das Decoy Core 4 bestellt habe stand da noch spätestens Ende November als versandfertig. Heute habe ich dann aber auf Nachfrage erfahren, dass sich das ganze aufgrund Lieferschwierigkeiten bis Februar verzögern kann. Das Gespräch war aber auch etwas wirr, da dann plötzlich auch noch vor Weihnachten ins Spiel kam. Ich Blick nicht durch und bleib geduldig.

Hat schon jemand ein Decoy Core 4 mit ähnlichem Bestellzeitpunkt erhalten?

Allen anderen Mitwartenden drücke ich jedenfalls die Daumen


----------



## lordbritannia (14. Dezember 2021)

DanSkuler schrieb:


> Ach Mist. Als ich im Juni das Decoy Core 4 bestellt habe stand da noch spätestens Ende November als versandfertig. Heute habe ich dann aber auf Nachfrage erfahren, dass sich das ganze aufgrund Lieferschwierigkeiten bis Februar verzögern kann. Das Gespräch war aber auch etwas wirr, da dann plötzlich auch noch vor Weihnachten ins Spiel kam. Ich Blick nicht durch und bleib geduldig.
> 
> Hat schon jemand ein Decoy Core 4 mit ähnlichem Bestellzeitpunkt erhalten?
> 
> Allen anderen Mitwartenden drücke ich jedenfalls die Daumen


Komisch, ich habe das Decoy Core 4 MX in XL am 5.Nov bestellt und es geht diese Woche in den Versand.


----------



## sareyko (17. Dezember 2021)

Lese hier sehr häufig, dass in Bestellübersichten steht, wann das voraussichtliche Versanddatum der jeweiligen Bikes ist.
Wo seht Ihr das nur? Bei mir nichts zu sehen..


----------



## lynakafaith (17. Dezember 2021)

sareyko schrieb:


> Lese hier sehr häufig, dass in Bestellübersichten steht, wann das voraussichtliche Versanddatum der jeweiligen Bikes ist.
> Wo seht Ihr das nur? Bei mir nichts zu sehen..


Wenn ich mich auf der Website einlogge steht unter meiner Bestellung auch kein Versanddatum.

Das Datum bekommt man in der Regel mit der Bestellbestätigung per e-Mail


----------



## sareyko (17. Dezember 2021)

Stimmt. Da steht tatsächlich was. Allerdings ohne Datum. Evtl. weil es angeblich in stock ist. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Phillytalent (19. Dezember 2021)

Hat hier zufällig jemand ein Jeffsy Core 3 bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sareyko (23. Dezember 2021)

Ich muss wegen krasser Ungeduld hier nochmal rumnerven 

Bei meiner Bestellung steht seit gestern Morgen der Status auf "Komplett abgeschlossen" - meiner Recherche hier nach, heißt das i.d.R. dass das Bike entweder schon übergeben wurde oder sehr bald übergeben wird (an Versanddienstleister).
Da steht außerdem auch eine 6 stellige "Paket-Tracking"-Nummer. Allerdings gibts weder einen Link noch einen Hinweis darauf, mit welchem Unternehmen versandt wurde/wird.

Ist echt nur Ungeduld - aber hat jemand ne Idee, zu welchem Unternehmen eine 6-stellige Tracking ID zuzuordnen wäre? Vielleicht ist es auch nur eine YT interne Nummer. Bei Schenker gab es zu der Nummer auch nichts, für DHL ist sie zu kurz.
E-Mail mit Versandbenachrichtigung hab' ich übrigens keine bekommen.

Naja, ich wünsch' Euch frohe Feiertage und genießt die Ruhe


----------



## DanSkuler (23. Dezember 2021)

sareyko schrieb:


> Ich muss wegen krasser Ungeduld hier nochmal rumnerven
> 
> Bei meiner Bestellung steht seit gestern Morgen der Status auf "Komplett abgeschlossen" - meiner Recherche hier nach, heißt das i.d.R. dass das Bike entweder schon übergeben wurde oder sehr bald übergeben wird (an Versanddienstleister).
> Da steht außerdem auch eine 6 stellige "Paket-Tracking"-Nummer. Allerdings gibts weder einen Link noch einen Hinweis darauf, mit welchem Unternehmen versandt wurde/wird.
> ...


Da wird sich bald Schenker bei dir melden. 
Ich hatte am Freitag auch den Status abgeschlossen, Montag später Abend eine Mail mit Tracking Link und gestern kam das gute Stück an. Du wirst also bald beschenkt 😉


----------



## sareyko (23. Dezember 2021)

Noice! Nettes Weihnachtsgeschenkle


----------



## sareyko (28. Dezember 2021)

Bike kam heute an. Von Bestellung bis Anlieferung vergingen also nicht mal 2 Wochen und das zur Weihnachtszeit. 

Das, um hier mal ein positives Feedback zu hinterlassen. 

Beim Einstellen fiel mir dann eben Folgendes auf: 

Statt eines Fox DPX2 Factory ist ein Fox Float X Factory verbaut. Ob sich der Monteur hier vergriffen hat? Ich hoffe, die Einbaulänge stimmt. Es scheint sogar der 2022er X zu sein - was ich nach einigen Reviews sogar gutheiße und mich da eher nicht beschweren würde 
Aber ich kann natürlich nicht sagen, ob die Abstimmung hier so stimmt wie beim DPX2.
Werde YT diesbezüglich evtl kontaktieren, vielleicht aber auch einfach nicht.


----------



## straylight23 (28. Dezember 2021)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch! Ich freue mich auch schon auf meins, auch wenn es erst im Mai kommen soll. Bezüglich des Dämpfers würde mich interessieren, ob YT das wegen der aktuellen Liefersituation bei Fox gemacht hat. Falls Du nachfragst, Gib doch mal Bescheid.


----------



## sareyko (28. Dezember 2021)

Mach' ich. Ich bin aber aktuell eigentlich eher glücklich damit. Ist der neuere Dämpfer, zwar etwas schwerer, dafür aber laut zweier Berichte die ich finden konnte, deutlich feiner im Ansprechverhalten als der DPX2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MilkyWayne (28. Dezember 2021)

Über den float x würde ich mich auch nicht beschweren, ist ja auch quasi der Nachfolger. Habe zwar noch den dpx2, Denke aber wenn du mit der schieblehre auf 30% sag einstellst, wirds schon passen (dürfte laut testberichten etwas weniger Luft brauchen als der dpx).

Geile Kiste jedenfalls!


----------



## lynakafaith (5. Januar 2022)

Soeben habe ich die Mail erhalten, dass sich die Fertigstellung meines Bikes verzögert. Wann es Fertig ist kann noch nicht gesagt werden.

Bike: Capra Core 4 29 in M
Versanddatum sollte der 06.01.2021 sein.

Als Trost gibts bei Auslieferung des Bikes einen Gutschein für die nächste Bestellung bei YT.

Leider nicht so schön.


----------



## Phillytalent (5. Januar 2022)

Wann hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## lynakafaith (5. Januar 2022)

Phillytalent schrieb:


> Wann hast du denn bestellt?


18. Mai


----------



## anna1208 (5. Januar 2022)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Soeben habe ich die Mail erhalten, dass sich die Fertigstellung meines Bikes verzögert. Wann es Fertig ist kann noch nicht gesagt werden.
> 
> Bike: Capra Core 4 29 in M
> Versanddatum sollte der 06.01.2021 sein.
> ...


Ich habe auch gerade diese Mail erhalten. Haben auch am 18.5.21 bestellt und als Liefertermin wurde der 06.01.22 genannt. Habe schon eine email an den service geschickt. Hab Angst, dass es sich bis in den Sommer verzögert.


----------



## Phillytalent (7. Januar 2022)

Also ich habe heute von YT die Rückmeldung bekommen, dass es Lieferprobleme bzgl. Teile gibt. 
Ich habe ein Jeffsy Core 3 in M Anfang Oktober bestellt. Aktuell heißt es, dass März "angepeilt" ist. Das kann alles und nichts heißen denke ich...

Weiterhin abwarten...


----------



## Benutzername_J (7. Januar 2022)

Spätester Liefertermin wäre bei Dir auch jetzt gewesen?!


----------



## Phillytalent (7. Januar 2022)

Ja Ende Januar Anfang Februar hieß es ganz am Anfang. Dann wurde mir mitgeteilt, dass es Anfang Januar werden kann. Aber aller spätestens Anfang Februar.


----------



## Benutzername_J (7. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ändern Sie das schon in "spätestens dann und dann lieferbar" und es passt wieder nicht. Corona hin oder her - echt peinlich.... oder anders: echt schade!


----------



## Phillytalent (7. Januar 2022)

Ja das ist ziemlich zäh... wobei ich mir schon vorstellen kann, dass es halt an den Versendern der Teile liegt. Aber andere Hersteller schaffen es ja auch...
Was mich aber vor allem am meisten stört, ist dass ich schon vollständig bezahlt habe und man nen Haufen Geld lässt und nicht weiß, wo/wann/wie das teure Bike mal bei einem ankommt. 
Und das selbe Bike ist in Größe L und XL plötzlich vorrätig, nur in M nicht (sind ja die selben Teile bis auf der Rahmen wenn ich mich nicht irre?)
Schwer zu verstehen was da vor sich geht...
Wann und was hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benutzername_J (7. Januar 2022)

Phillytalent schrieb:


> Ja das ist ziemlich zäh... wobei ich mir schon vorstellen kann, dass es halt an den Versendern der Teile liegt. Aber andere Hersteller schaffen es ja auch...
> Was mich aber vor allem am meisten stört, ist dass ich schon vollständig bezahlt habe und man nen Haufen Geld lässt und nicht weiß, wo/wann/wie das teure Bike mal bei einem ankommt.
> Und das selbe Bike ist in Größe L und XL plötzlich vorrätig, nur in M nicht (sind ja die selben Teile bis auf der Rahmen wenn ich mich nicht irre?)
> Schwer zu verstehen was da vor sich geht...
> Wann und was hast du denn bestellt?


Capra im August bestellt - lieferbar "spätestens März" - wird mit Sicherheit auch nüscht....


----------



## straylight23 (8. Januar 2022)

Ich werde meine Bestellung des Capra Core 3 stornieren. Das geplante Lieferdatum ist Mai und wenn das nichts wird, verpasse ich für meinen Geschmack zuviel von der Saison. Eigentlich schade.


----------



## Benutzername_J (8. Januar 2022)

straylight23 schrieb:


> Ich werde meine Bestellung des Capra Core 3 stornieren. Das geplante Lieferdatum ist Mai und wenn das nichts wird, verpasse ich für meinen Geschmack zuviel von der Saison. Eigentlich schade.


What?! 😱


----------



## lynakafaith (8. Januar 2022)

Kann man verstehen. Die Frage ist wo kriegt man sonst ein vergleichbares Enduro her. 
Habe die Tage schon geschaut am man das Norco Range, Transition Spire oder Specialized Enduro irgendwo bekommt. Ist aber nichts geworden, alles ausverkauft. 

Ich hoffe eher, dass es eher eine kurze Verzögerung sein wird. Propain schafft es ja ungefähr innerhalb von 4-9 Monaten Bikes auszuliefern. Ich warte jetzt seit Mai, sprich ca. 8 Monate bei YT. YT ist größer als Propain und wird sicherlich gut an Teile kommen. Dass sich die Lieferzeit um weitere Monate verschiebt glaube ich nicht. Das wäre ja schon eine Wartezeit von einem Jahr. Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.


----------



## straylight23 (8. Januar 2022)

Bei mir wird es jetzt das Trek Slash 8 in XL an Stelle des Capra Core 3 in XXL.
Es ist als 2022er Modell sofort verfügbar, passt mir als Mensch mit langem Oberkörper und eher kurzen Beinen von der Geometrie sehr gut - ich konnte es schon einmal kurz probefahren. Die Ausstattung ist in Ordnung, das Gewicht vergleichbar und ist dann noch deutlich günstiger. Passt.


----------



## dek (8. Januar 2022)

Sorry, aber das war ab zu sehen. Ich hatte daher schon im September storniert und mir ein Spire Carbon gesichert.


----------



## anna1208 (11. Januar 2022)

YT hat mir nur geschrieben, dass Komponenten für die Dämpfer Hardware fehlen. Keine Angaben von irgendwelchen Lieferterminen…


----------



## Benutzername_J (11. Januar 2022)

anna1208 schrieb:


> YT hat mir nur geschrieben, dass Komponenten für die Dämpfer Hardware fehlen. Keine Angaben von irgendwelchen Lieferterminen…


Heißt dann yoke oder Bolzen!? Oder was?


----------



## Phillytalent (11. Januar 2022)

Das system auf der Seite bzgl Lieferterminen bzw. vorrätige bikes, ist auch mehr als fragwürdig 😀
Es hieß ja mein jeffsy kommt erst im März, dann konnte man sich kontaktieren lassen wenn es wieder vorrätig wäre. Jetzt ist es vorrätig (wobei die Bestellung von Oktober ja erst im März kommen soll) und eine Benachrichtigung, dass es jetzt vorrätig ist kam nie an. Habe ich nur durch Zufall gesehen 😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anna1208 (11. Januar 2022)

Benutzername_J schrieb:


> Heißt dann yoke oder Bolzen!? Oder was?


Das haben sie wieder nicht gesagt 🤦‍♀️


----------



## anna1208 (11. Januar 2022)

Phillytalent schrieb:


> Das system auf der Seite bzgl Lieferterminen bzw. vorrätige bikes, ist auch mehr als fragwürdig 😀
> Es hieß ja mein jeffsy kommt erst im März, dann konnte man sich kontaktieren lassen wenn es wieder vorrätig wäre. Jetzt ist es vorrätig (wobei die Bestellung von Oktober ja erst im März kommen soll) und eine Benachrichtigung, dass es jetzt vorrätig ist kam nie an. Habe ich nur durch Zufall gesehen 😀


Wie jetzt? Sind die Bikes jetzt doch wieder verfügbar?


----------



## Phillytalent (11. Januar 2022)

Also das Jeffsy Core 3 in M ist plötzlich wieder verfügbar. Ich habe vorhin auch einen neuen Liefertermin bekommen. Das ist plötzlich jetzt doch der 17.2. 😀 und als Entschuldigung habe ich eine Uncaged Ahead Kappe zugeschickt bekommen. Ich glaube bei YT bekommt man von 5 verschiedenen Mitarbeitern auch 5 verschiedene Aussagen 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## Benutzername_J (11. Januar 2022)

Phillytalent schrieb:


> Also das Jeffsy Core 3 in M ist plötzlich wieder verfügbar. Ich habe vorhin auch einen neuen Liefertermin bekommen. Das ist plötzlich jetzt doch der 17.2. 😀 und als Entschuldigung habe ich eine Uncaged Ahead Kappe zugeschickt bekommen. Ich glaube bei YT bekommt man von 5 verschiedenen Mitarbeitern auch 5 verschiedene Aussagen 🤦🏻‍♂️


Das Uncaged-Cap habe ich als Weihnachtsgruß bekommen....😄


----------



## Phillytalent (11. Januar 2022)

😂 da braucht’s dann auch keine Worte mehr 😂


----------



## andecoy (18. Januar 2022)

Guten Morgen in die Runde,

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken mir ein Decoy Core 3 oder 4 zuzulegen, jetzt hätte ich an der Stelle jedoch noch Fragen.

Hier warten ja einige schon seit 5/6 Monaten auf ihr Rad und auf der Webseite ist nichts mehr verfügbar. Ist es absehbar wann wieder Modelle bestellbar bzw. vorbestellbar sein werden?

Und kann man generell erfahrungsgemäß sagen ob es dieses Jahr (und wenn ja wann etwa) neue Decoy Modelle geben wird? 

Ich hänge schon seit Dezember immer wieder auf der YT Webseite rum, nur tut sich da nicht wirklich was. 

Ich danke euch schon mal!

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dek (18. Januar 2022)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Kann man verstehen. Die Frage ist wo kriegt man sonst ein vergleichbares Enduro her.
> Habe die Tage schon geschaut am man das Norco Range, Transition Spire oder Specialized Enduro irgendwo bekommt. Ist aber nichts geworden, alles ausverkauft.
> 
> Ich hoffe eher, dass es eher eine kurze Verzögerung sein wird. Propain schafft es ja ungefähr innerhalb von 4-9 Monaten Bikes auszuliefern. Ich warte jetzt seit Mai, sprich ca. 8 Monate bei YT. YT ist größer als Propain und wird sicherlich gut an Teile kommen. Dass sich die Lieferzeit um weitere Monate verschiebt glaube ich nicht. Das wäre ja schon eine Wartezeit von einem Jahr. Das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.




Schau mal hier. Da sind Spire Rahmen auf Lager. Genug Teile für nen gescheiten Custom Aufbau haben die auch noch. Hab meins da zusammen gestellt.




			https://www.gocycle.de/f.php/shop/gocycle/f/9100/lang/de/kw/2022-Transition-Bikes-Rahmen-Bikes/


----------



## Phillytalent (21. Januar 2022)

Es gibt schon verrückte Dinge. Heute stand einfach mein Jeffsy vor der Tür 😀 ohne Vorankündigung oder so. Jetzt ist es auf jeden Fall da. Früher als gedacht. Ich bin zufrieden 🙏🏻


----------



## Glenn23 (22. Januar 2022)

Ich kann mich nicht beklagen. Am 12.01 ein Jeffsy Core 3 bestellt, vorgestern kam nach 2 Anrufen zur Abklärung der Lieferung von der Spedition das Bike an...

Edit: das coole. Das jeffsy wird auf der Website mit DPX2 Dämpfer beworben, verbaut haben die aber schon den neuen Float X Dämpfer.

und hier ist es...


----------



## Benutzername_J (26. Januar 2022)

Habe heute die Aufforderung zur Zahlung des Restbetrages bekommen. Bike soll am 06.02. (Sonntag!?) versandfertig sein. Ist ein Capra Core 4. Hoffentlich stimmt das alles so....🤤


----------



## anna1208 (26. Januar 2022)

Bei mir ist nichts gekommen. Hab im Mai das Capra Core 4 als MX in M Nox Blue bestellt… 😤😤


----------



## Benutzername_J (26. Januar 2022)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Bei mir ist nichts gekommen. Hab im Mai das Capra Core 4 als MX in M Nox Blue bestellt… 😤😤


Meins ist L und 29 auch in blau


----------



## anna1208 (27. Januar 2022)

Benutzername_J schrieb:


> Meins ist L und 29 auch in Laut YT können auch gerade nur 29er ausgeliefert werden.


Laut YT können auch gerade nur 29er ausgeliefert werden. Für alle MX Bikes gibt es noch keine neuen Infos.


----------



## SwissShred_97 (27. Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen

Ich habe gerade gesehen das Capra Core 3 29" Modelle verfügbar sind.
Zu Info:
Gelb in XL
Schwarz in L und XL

Falls Ihr noch bestellen möchtet oder jemanden kennt.


----------



## Benutzername_J (27. Januar 2022)

SwissShred_97 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen
> 
> Ich habe gerade gesehen das Capra Core 3 29" Modelle verfügbar sind.
> Zu Info:
> ...


Sogar auf Lager....😳


----------



## lynakafaith (28. Januar 2022)

Ich musste bei YT nochmal telefonisch nachfragen, da es hieß man wird informiert wenn es neue News gibt. Bei mir kam aber nichts.

Positiv ist, dass mein Bike wohl in der Montage sein soll. Wird dann wohl tatsächlich im Februar ankommen. Aber man weiß ja nie was noch dazwischen kommt 😀

-Capra Core 4 29 in M (blau) bestellt im Mai


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benutzername_J (28. Januar 2022)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Ich musste bei YT nochmal telefonisch nachfragen, da es hieß man wird informiert wenn es neue News gibt. Bei mir kam aber nichts.
> 
> Positiv ist, dass mein Bike wohl in der Montage sein soll. Wird dann wohl tatsächlich im Februar ankommen. Aber man weiß ja nie was noch dazwischen kommt 😀
> 
> -Capra Core 4 29 in M (blau) bestellt im Mai


Die Zahlungsaufforderung für den Restbetrag haste noch nicht bekommen?


----------



## lynakafaith (28. Januar 2022)

Benutzername_J schrieb:


> Die Zahlungsaufforderung für den Restbetrag haste noch nicht bekommen?


Nein, ich hatte schon im Mai komplett bezahlt.


----------



## Benutzername_J (29. Januar 2022)

Capra Core 4 29 sind jetzt auch in einigen Größe auf Lager ...


----------



## phil931 (30. Januar 2022)

Izzo Core 3 im Nov bestellt, mit LT 16. Dez. auf der Website.
Bis jetzt immer noch nichts da…😕


----------



## Morpheus0001 (2. Februar 2022)

Also ich habe eben einen Anruf von einer Spedition mit einer Fahrrad-Lieferung bekommen. Da ich kein anderes Bike bestellt habe, sollte das Capra also morgen bei mir eintrudeln.

Wie sieht's bei den anderen Kandidaten aus? Es hieß ja versandfertig am 6. Februar und auch davon war ich schon überrascht.


----------



## Benutzername_J (2. Februar 2022)

Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> Also ich habe eben einen Anruf von einer Spedition mit einer Fahrrad-Lieferung bekommen. Da ich kein anderes Bike bestellt habe, sollte das Capra also morgen bei mir eintrudeln.
> 
> Wie sieht's bei den anderen Kandidaten aus? Es hieß ja versandfertig am 6. Februar und auch davon war ich schon überrascht.


Meins soll auch am 06.02. versandfertig sein. Bisher noch nichts anderes gehört. Hast Du denn eine Mail zum Versand bekommen?


----------



## Morpheus0001 (2. Februar 2022)

Nein, es kam keine Mail. Umso verwunderter war ich wegen des Anrufs. Ein anderer User hatte den gleichen Ablauf mit seinem Jeffsy, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere: "auf einmal stand es vor der Tür".


----------



## Benutzername_J (2. Februar 2022)

Du hattest auch im Mai bestellt?!


----------



## Morpheus0001 (2. Februar 2022)

Ich habe im Juli bestellt. Neulich kam die Aufforderung zur Zahlung des Restbetrages und die Ankündigung für den 6. Februar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benutzername_J (2. Februar 2022)

Ja, geil. Dann bin ich ja mal gespannt. Ich habe im Aug. bestellt und die Ankündigung ebenfalls erhalten. Wäre ja schön, wenn es vor dem Wochenende kommt.....

Warten wir mal ab.


----------



## Glenn23 (2. Februar 2022)

Wegen der Meldung braucht ihr euch keine Sorgen machen. Der Status bei YT ist bei mir immer noch auf "in Bearbeitung", obwohl mein Bike schon seit 2 Wochen bei mir steht.
Wie ich und andere schon geschrieben haben, kam eines Tages der Anruf der Spedition und tagsdrauf stand es vor der Tür...


----------



## lynakafaith (2. Februar 2022)

Morpheus0001 schrieb:


> Also ich habe eben einen Anruf von einer Spedition mit einer Fahrrad-Lieferung bekommen. Da ich kein anderes Bike bestellt habe, sollte das Capra also morgen bei mir eintrudeln.
> 
> Wie sieht's bei den anderen Kandidaten aus? Es hieß ja versandfertig am 6. Februar und auch davon war ich schon überrascht.


Welches bike hast du denn bestellt?


----------



## Morpheus0001 (2. Februar 2022)

Ah, ich dachte das hätte ich oben schonmal geschrieben. Sorry.

Capra 29 Core 4 XL Nox Blue


----------



## SwissShred_97 (2. Februar 2022)

Ich wurde jetzt ebenfalls informiert das morgen das Bike kommt. Das kam nicht von YT sondern vom Spediteur. 
Capra 29" Core 4 Black L


----------



## lynakafaith (2. Februar 2022)

Hört sich doch gut an. Freut mich.

Mich hat die Spedition leider nicht kontaktiert. Hoffentlich ist es morgen soweit 😀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Benutzername_J (2. Februar 2022)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Hört sich doch gut an. Freut mich.
> 
> Mich hat die Spedition leider nicht kontaktiert. Hoffentlich ist es morgen soweit 😀


Muss ja bald so weit sein: Deine Größen-/Farbkombo ist laut HP ja sogar auf Lager....


----------



## Morpheus0001 (3. Februar 2022)

Mein Capra hat es zu mir geschafft und gleich werde ich einen Blick drauf werfen. Ich drücke allen anderen die Daumen, dass es bald los geht!


----------



## Schmiero (3. Februar 2022)

Ich habe Ende Juli mein Decoy MX Core 3 bestellt und es sollte auch schon bereits im Dezember ausgeliefert werden, es gab allerdings Probleme mit diversen Lieferanten. Dann hieß es das es Januar, KW2 montiert wird und jetzt gibt es wohl wieder Probleme. Man kriegt nicht wirklich eine klare Antwort. Jetzt ist Februar und es leider immer noch keine Info, wann es mit der Montage weiter gehen kann.


----------



## Benutzername_J (3. Februar 2022)

Einen Anruf habe ich noch nicht bekommen. Dafür ist aber jetzt in meinem Account unter Bestellungen eine Paket-Trackingnummer aufgeführt. Wüsste aber nicht, wo ich die eingeben soll....😄🤷‍♂️


----------



## Benutzername_J (3. Februar 2022)

Liefert YT denn immernoch mit Schenker aus? 🤔


----------



## lynakafaith (3. Februar 2022)

Benutzername_J schrieb:


> Liefert YT denn immernoch mit Schenker aus? 🤔


Ja, Tracking hat bei mir funktioniert. Man muss da aber die verschiedenen Tracking Kategorien mal durchklicken und ausprobieren auf der Schenker Website. Mein Bike wird wohl morgen da sein


----------



## Benutzername_J (3. Februar 2022)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Ja, Tracking hat bei mir funktioniert. Man muss da aber die verschiedenen Tracking Kategorien mal durchklicken und ausprobieren auf der Schenker Website. Mein Bike wird wohl morgen da sein


Hast du einen einen Anruf bekommen?

Edit: Tracking klappt jetzt bei mir auch - geplante Zustellung am Montag....


----------



## lynakafaith (3. Februar 2022)

Benutzername_J schrieb:


> Hast du einen einen Anruf bekommen?
> 
> Edit: Tracking klappt jetzt bei mir auch - geplante Zustellung am Montag....


Nein, habe ich leider nicht 🤔


----------



## Napolitano (3. Februar 2022)

Am 18.05.2021 Bestellt...


----------



## anna1208 (3. Februar 2022)

Napolitano schrieb:


> Am 18.05.2021 Bestellt...
> Anhang anzeigen 1413759


Willkommen im Club! Was für ein bike hast du bestellt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Napolitano (3. Februar 2022)

anna1208 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club! Was für ein bike hast du bestellt?


Ein Jeffsy Core 2


----------



## phil931 (4. Februar 2022)

So langsam geht mir der Verein auf den Keks. Gestern nochmal eine Mail geschrieben wie es nun aussieht


----------



## Napolitano (4. Februar 2022)

phil931 schrieb:


> So langsam geht mir der Verein auf den Keks. Gestern nochmal eine Mail geschrieben wie es nun aussieht


Strapaziert ein wenig der Fanliebe!
Wenn sie wenigstens dazu schreiben wurden, wie lange noch extra gewartet werden soll, ne Woche, nen Monat oder ne ganze Session.
Und was wer vergleichbar die Alternative?
Also Kinder kriegen ging schneller 🤦🏻‍♂️


----------



## anna1208 (4. Februar 2022)

Napolitano schrieb:


> Strapaziert ein wenig der Fanliebe!
> Wenn sie wenigstens dazu schreiben wurden, wie lange noch extra gewartet werden soll, ne Woche, nen Monat oder ne ganze Session.
> Und was wer vergleichbar die Alternative?
> Also Kinder kriegen ging schneller 🤦🏻‍♂️


Wir bleiben YT treu. Jeder Händler hat aktuell damit zu kämpfen. Ein Kollege von mir wartet jetzt 10 Monaten auf seinen Neuwagen 🙈 Ich habe zum Glück noch ein Tues und mein Mann wird sich in seiner Größe für den Übergang ein YT bestellen, was vorrätig ist.


----------



## lynakafaith (4. Februar 2022)

Das warten ist hart, aber man muss durch. Es ist überall so. Das einzige was mich stört ist YT‘s Kommunikation. Da muss noch dran gearbeitet werden.

Mein Capra Core 4 29 M ist auch angekommen. Kann es leider erst nachmittags nach der Arbwit auspacken 

Schenker hat sich bei mir tatsächlich nicht gemeldet. Im Tracking stand gestern, dass es heute geliefert wird und dann rief mich meine Nachbarin genervt an, dass ein Riesen Paket da ist


----------



## Benutzername_J (4. Februar 2022)

lynakafaith schrieb:


> Das warten ist hart, aber man muss durch. Es ist überall so. Das einzige was mich stört ist YT‘s Kommunikation. Da muss noch dran gearbeitet werden.
> 
> Mein Capra Core 4 29 M ist auch angekommen. Kann es leider erst nachmittags nach der Arbwit auspacken
> 
> Schenker hat sich bei mir tatsächlich nicht gemeldet. Im Tracking stand gestern, dass es heute geliefert wird und dann rief mich meine Nachbarin genervt an, dass ein Riesen Paket da ist


Mich hat Schenker heute morgen angerufen mit der Info, dass Montag ausgeliefert wird.....

Dir viel Spass mit dem Bike und allen anderen: Tapfer bleiben!


----------



## phil931 (12. Februar 2022)

Die Woche mit YT telefoniert-man kann mir mittlerweile überhaupt keinen Liefertermin mehr nennen. Kotzt mich brutalst an. Das Frühjahr rückt näher und ich sehe mich im Juni noch ohne Rad da sitzen,

Kein Verständnis für, zumal ich am 25.11. mit einem auf der Website für den 16.12. genannten Liefertermin bestellt hatte.

Die Kommunikation von YT ist einfach unterirdisch schlecht


----------



## dek (12. Februar 2022)

Ich denke was man nicht weiß, kann man auch nicht kommunizieren. Was ich nicht schön reden möchte...


----------



## Trailerpark_Boy (13. Februar 2022)

Servus Leute 

Irgendwie verlässt mich gerade der Mut.
Stehe seit November regelmäßig mit YT in Kontakt um die Lieferfähigkeit des 27,5 Capra Pro in L zu erfragen. Jedesmal bekomme ich als Antwort die HP im Auge zu behalten, Sie können keine Aussage über Verfügbarkeiten machen.
Wenn ich hier so lese wie lange hier schon der ein und andere Wartet, denke ich nicht daran 2022 ein neues YT mein eigen nennen zu dürfen :/
Hatte 2020 auf 2021 schon riesen hick hack mit Trek. Bin durch Jungs aus dem Trailpark auf YT aufmerksam geworden und durfte das capra fahren. Traumhaft, das hätte ich gern für die jetzige Saison .
Von dem Kauf eines gebrauchten Bikes sehe ich ab, seit Pandemie beginn kosten diese teilweise soviel wie neue. Das seh ich dann doch iwo nicht ein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SwissShred_97 (13. Februar 2022)

Hi, produziert YT den überhaupt noch alte Capras? Ist ja durchaus denkbar, dass Sie das neue Capra priorisieren?


----------



## phil931 (13. Februar 2022)

…wenn sie im Moment überhaupt etwas produzieren… außer Ärger bei Ihrer Kundschaft.

Im Bewertungsportal TrustPilot häufen sich nun auch Meldungen unzufriedener Kunden


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Februar 2022)

Auch wenn es hier sicher niemandem hilft, ich denke dass es bei allen Herstellern aktuell nicht kalkulierbar ist, wann - was lieferbar ist.
Lese parallel im "Orbea-Rallon-2022-Thread" mit, da mich dieses Bike auch interessiert.
Im Grunde sind dort die Aussagen ähnlich. Selbst die Stützpunkt-Händler können dort oft keine verlässliche Aussage machen.


----------



## SwissShred_97 (13. Februar 2022)

unzufriedener Kunden - Zusatz "ohne Bike".

Die Wartezeiten sind lange und die ganze Corona Supply Chain Krise nervt ohne Ende. YT schreibt wohl genau das was Sie wissen, --> Nichts. Den YT Lieferanten haben genau die gleichen Probleme und geben auch keine Termine weiter. 

YT macht hier meiner Auffassung nichts anders als andere Händler. War bei mir bei Radon letztes Jahr genau die gleiche Situation wie bei euch jetzt....


----------



## Dirk Nennen (13. Februar 2022)

SwissShred_97 schrieb:


> unzufriedener Kunden - Zusatz "ohne Bike".
> 
> Die Wartezeiten sind lange und die ganze Corona Supply Chain Krise nervt ohne Ende. YT schreibt wohl genau das was Sie wissen, --> Nichts. Den YT Lieferanten haben genau die gleichen Probleme und geben auch keine Termine weiter.
> 
> YT macht hier meiner Auffassung nichts anders als andere Händler. War bei mir bei Radon letztes Jahr genau die gleiche Situation wie bei euch jetzt....



Meine Worte. 🤷‍♂️
Trotzdem echt doof für jeden, der jetzt tatsächlich kein Bike zur Verfügung hat.  😕


----------



## Morpheus0001 (13. Februar 2022)

Mein Gewissen wird immer schlechter. Ich kann euch nur sagen, dass sich das Warten lohnt. Ich bin absolut begeistert - sowohl mit X2 als auch mit DHX2. Heute auf meinem Referenzstück sowohl bergab als auch bergauf hat das Capra absolut geglänzt. Das Yeti sb165 sah fast schon alt aus dagegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailerpark_Boy (16. Februar 2022)

YT schreib mir das wohlmöglich in den nächsten Wochen wieder Bikes bestellbar sind.
Klar bedeutet das noch nicht das die Wartezeit hinfällig wird. Jedoch gehe ich persönlich davon aus das sich YT vorher Gedanken macht und Bikes anbietet welche Sie garantiert in einem angemessenen Zeitraum liefer könnten. Sozusagen das der teile Nachschub gesichert ist und die Wartezeit nicht erneut in die Länge gezogen wird.

Würde mich so freuen, am besten noch vorm Sommer, ein Capra mein eigen nennen zu können.

Jetzt heißt es Daumen drücken


----------



## Joker2980 (16. Februar 2022)

Also och hab da eins gekauft was im Ausverkauf war. Es war direkt lieferbar, nach 2 Wochen hab ich mal nachgefragt nach weiteren 2 Tagen  da hieß es oh  Sorry wir haben doch  keins mehr in der Größe und das bei 6500€. Also so sicher wäre ich mir da nicht🤣


----------



## phil931 (17. Februar 2022)

Trailerpark_Boy schrieb:


> YT schreib mir das wohlmöglich in den nächsten Wochen wieder Bikes bestellbar sind.
> Klar bedeutet das noch nicht das die Wartezeit hinfällig wird. Jedoch gehe ich persönlich davon aus das sich YT vorher Gedanken macht und Bikes anbietet welche Sie garantiert in einem angemessenen Zeitraum liefer könnten. Sozusagen das der teile Nachschub gesichert ist und die Wartezeit nicht erneut in die Länge gezogen wird.
> 
> Würde mich so freuen, am besten noch vorm Sommer, ein Capra mein eigen nennen zu können.
> ...



Hast du denn angerufen und diese Aussage mit den paar Wochen erhalten?
Mir will auch irgendwie nicht in den Kopf wie so eine große Firma einfach schlichtweg keine Ware mehr anbieten kann. Da muss doch ein Riesen Druck auf dem Kessel sein.

Hoffe nur dass das blöde Izzo bald kommt…


----------



## Renga (18. Februar 2022)

Hi zusammen,

zur Auflockerung mal wieder ein positiver Erfahrungsbericht - hab mir vergangenes Wochenende ein Capra Core 3 (Lagernd) bestellt (Bezahlung per Paypal) und 4 Werktage später wurde das Rad per Spedition zugestellt.

Der Ablauf der Bestellung zeigt meiner Meinung nach sehr gut, dass die internen Prozesse bei YT grundsätzlich schon sehr rund und zügig ablaufen können.
Die aktuellen Lieferverzögerungen bei Vorbestellungen sind wohl wirklich überwiegend von Bauteillieferanten verursacht und außerhalb des Einflussbereichs von YT.


----------



## Agent500 (18. Februar 2022)

Renga schrieb:


> und 4 Werktage später wurde das Rad per Spedition zugestellt.


Könntest du da mal ggf. ein Bild in den YT Capra MKIII Thread posten? 
Da haben wir bisher ausschließlich blaue Core 4 Modelle gesehen.


----------



## phil931 (24. Februar 2022)

Gestern wieder eine Mail an YT-immer noch kein Lieferdatum.
Sowas gibt’s sonst nirgends…

Bin ich denn der einzige der hier so einen Frust hat?


----------



## Trailerpark_Boy (24. Februar 2022)

phil931 schrieb:


> Gestern wieder eine Mail an YT-immer noch kein Lieferdatum.
> Sowas gibt’s sonst nirgends…
> 
> Bin ich denn der einzige der hier so einen Frust hat?


Du bist da nicht der einzigste 

Ich überlege mir als eine Alternative, der Trek Händler in meiner Nähe hat einige Slash Varianten vor Ort. Fahre das am Wochenende Probe. Wenn's gefällt nehm ich es gleich mit


----------



## Trailerpark_Boy (24. Februar 2022)

phil931 schrieb:


> Hast du denn angerufen und diese Aussage mit den paar Wochen erhalten?
> Mir will auch irgendwie nicht in den Kopf wie so eine große Firma einfach schlichtweg keine Ware mehr anbieten kann. Da muss doch ein Riesen Druck auf dem Kessel sein.
> 
> Hoffe nur dass das blöde Izzo bald kommt…


Ich stehe mit YT ausschließlich per Email in Kontakt, daher nein zum Anruf. Aber die aussage hab ich per Mail


----------



## Deleted 210077 (28. Februar 2022)

Renga schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> zur Auflockerung mal wieder ein positiver Erfahrungsbericht - hab mir vergangenes Wochenende ein Capra Core 3 (Lagernd) bestellt (Bezahlung per Paypal) und 4 Werktage später wurde das Rad per Spedition zugestellt.
> 
> ...


Danke. Du machst mir Mut. Habe gestern ein Jeffsy "auf Lager" bestellt weil ich dringendst ein Rad brauche (gestohlen). Hab eigentlich zu 95% wegen der sofortigen Verfügbarkeit bestellt und wäre jetzt extrem angepisst wenn es nicht auf Lager wäre.


----------



## phil931 (28. Februar 2022)

Hab mir am Samstag ein Canyon Spectral 125 bestellt, das kommt diesen Freitag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 210077 (28. Februar 2022)

125mm sind mir einfach zu wenig. Ich hatte bis letzten Montag ein Spectral 29 und das war das Optimum. Weniger als 150 will ich nicht. Warten bis Mitte/ Ende April will ich auch nicht wenn es sich vermeiden lässt. Ausserdem bin ich mir fast sicher nach den 6 Monaten mit dem Spectral, dass mir 64grad Lenkwinkel sowieso zu flach sind. Ist. Nix für meinen Fahrstil.


----------



## phil931 (1. März 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> 125mm sind mir einfach zu wenig. Ich hatte bis letzten Montag ein Spectral 29 und das war das Optimum. Weniger als 150 will ich nicht. Warten bis Mitte/ Ende April will ich auch nicht wenn es sich vermeiden lässt. Ausserdem bin ich mir fast sicher nach den 6 Monaten mit dem Spectral, dass mir 64grad Lenkwinkel sowieso zu flach sind. Ist. Nix für meinen Fahrstil.


Sind 140 vorne und 125 hinten


----------



## Deleted 210077 (1. März 2022)

Ja eben 125mm am Rahmen sind mir zu wenig. Zumal man am Rahmen auch nicht einfach schnell mal traveln kann.


----------



## Trailerpark_Boy (2. März 2022)

So, das wird wohl nix

Seit November warte ich jetzt auf eine Verfügbarkeit des Capra MK2 in M. Mir wurde empfohlen sich bei dem Newsletter anzumelden da man dort direkt bescheid bekommt wenn etwas lieferbar ist.
Jetzt, nach Monaten der Kommunikation und verrückt machen, bekommt man gesagt das die Bikes welche als ausverkauft deklariert sind nicht nachkommen werden. Schade


----------



## Trailerpark_Boy (2. März 2022)

Monatelang wurde seitens YT Hoffnung gemacht das die Bikes in den nächsten Wochen kommen


----------



## SwissShred_97 (2. März 2022)

Hi, das ist natürlich echt nicht nice! aber du hast ja die Option auf ein neues Capra?  Hat ja einige verfügbare Grössen....


----------



## andecoy (2. März 2022)

Trailerpark_Boy schrieb:


> So, also mir reicht es jetzt. Hab die Schnautze dermaßen voll.
> 
> Seit November warte ich jetzt auf eine Verfügbarkeit des Capra MK2 in M. Mir wurde empfohlen sich bei dem Newsletter anzumelden da man dort direkt bescheid bekommt wenn etwas lieferbar ist.
> Jetzt, nach Monaten der Kommunikation und verrückt machen, bekommt man gesagt das die Bikes welche als ausverkauft deklariert sind nicht nachkommen werden.
> Sprich, ich habe monatelang umsonst mit YT geschrieben und stehe am ende des tages mit leeren Händen da. Klasse gemacht YT, Kommunikation ist echt für den Arsch





Trailerpark_Boy schrieb:


> Monatelang wurde seitens YT Hoffnung gemacht das die Bikes in den nächsten Wochen kommen (auch das Capra MK2). Und jetzt wissen wir, dass das MK2 nicht mehr wie versprochen kommt.
> 
> Thx YT, exht scheiße von euch. Sagt das doch direkt und redet nicht monatelang um den heißen Brei



Ich denke mal du hast das falsch verstanden, die Räder bei denen „Benachrichtige mich“ unter der Größenauswahl steht, kommen wieder in den Shop. Die Räder die als „Ausverkauft“ deklariert sind, sind ausverkauft.
Habe bezüglich einem Decoy auch mit YT geschrieben und zu mir hieß es auch ich solle mich für die Größe eintragen und per Mail benachrichtigen lassen. Die ist tatsächlich nach ein paar Wochen auch gekommen und ich konnte bestellen.


----------



## Deleted 210077 (3. März 2022)

Zur Info bzgl. Bikes die auf Lager sind bei YT.
Hab ein Jeffsy "auf Lager" am Sonntag bestellt und mit paypal bezahlt. Heute der Anruf der Spedition, dass es morgen ankommt. 5 Tage von der Bearbeitung bis ich es in Händen halte nach Österreich. Das nenn ich mal fix.


----------



## ridehard87 (5. März 2022)

Hab im August ein Capra Pro mit Liefertermin im November bestellt und warte immer noch 🤮Ein Kollege bestellt sich sein Spindrift Ende September mit Liefertermin im März und hat es schon seit 2 Wochen, nice🙄


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 210077 (5. März 2022)

Capra core 3 ist in allen Größen lagernd.


----------



## Adix90 (7. März 2022)

Habe nach vielem hin und her mit zwei defekten Canyons spontan am Freitag ein lagerndes Core 3 bestellt und auch per Paypal gezahlt. 
Bin gespannt wie fix die sind. Aber da hier zwei von euch Lagernde Bikes bestellt haben und es jeweils recht fix ging bin ich guter Dinge. Vllt. kann ich ja am Wochenende schon das neue Bike nutzen ....


----------



## Deleted 210077 (7. März 2022)

Ich war gestern schon eine Runde drehen. Freitag kam an nachdem ich Sonntag bestellt habe. Sollte innerhalb Deutschlands mindestens genauso schnell wenn nicht schneller gehen.
Hatte vorher auch ein Canyon. Das YT war mMn besser aufgebaut. Immerhin waren die Steckachsen gefettete und die Sattelstütze schon mit Montageosste beschmiert. Sind nur Kleinigkeiten aber es macht einen besseren Eindruck. Auch die Rshmenschutz Folie die schon drauf ist hat mir gefreut.


----------



## jodi2 (7. März 2022)

Moin!
Ich interessiere mich seit kurzem für ein Izzo Core 2 und bin etwas verwirrt, was ich hier so lese zu Bestell- zu Lieferdatum, "Restzahlung" bzw. "Zahlungsaufforderung".
Hat sich da evtl. etwas die letzte Zeit bei YT geändert, ob und wie Verfügbarkeit angezeigt wird?
Ich sehe bei Privatkauf (kein Jobrad) nur noch drei Stati: 

"Ausverkauft" -> Damit hake ich es für dieses Jahr ab
"Benachrichtigt mich" -> Die große Unbekannte
"Verfügbar" -> Da würde ich erwarten, dass es nach vollständiger Zahlung in 1-2 Wochen bei mir ist. Deckt sich auch mit den Bikes, die ich in der Rubrik "In-stock Bikes" sehe.

Dazwischen sehe ich nix, man kann weder was bestellen oder anzahlen, was nicht verfügbar ist, noch steht bei nicht verfügbaren irgendwo ein Termin, wann wieder da. War das vor kurzem noch anders, also mit Verfügbarkeitstermin, man konnte bestellen&anzahlen und dann ging die große Warterei los? 
So oder so immer noch besser als bei anderen, wo man 100% Vorkasse leisten muss und dann ein halbes oder derzeit vermutlich auch mal ein dreiviertel Jahr warten muss...

Wenn ich frage, wann Ihr glaubt, wann ein auf "Benachrichtigt mich" stehendes Izzo Core 2 ungefähr wieder verfügbar ist, kann ich vermutlich auch nach den Lottozahlen für Samstag fragen? Der YT Service hält sich da jedenfalls bedeckt...


----------



## Trailerpark_Boy (7. März 2022)

jodi2 schrieb:


> Moin!
> Ich interessiere mich seit kurzem für ein Izzo Core 2 und bin etwas verwirrt, was ich hier so lese zu Bestell- zu Lieferdatum, "Restzahlung" bzw. "Zahlungsaufforderung".
> Hat sich da evtl. etwas die letzte Zeit bei YT geändert, ob und wie Verfügbarkeit angezeigt wird?
> Ich sehe bei Privatkauf (kein Jobrad) nur noch drei Stati:
> ...


Bei der Bike Modellauswahl wo Yeffsy, Capra, Izzo aufgelistet sind musst du oben auf "Bike's in Stock" oder "zu den verfügbaren Bikes" klicken.

Mit etwas Glück ist dein Izzo Core 2 in der passenden Größe da


----------



## Adix90 (10. März 2022)

Freitag 04.03 bestellt, gestern bei YT von Schenker übernommen und jetzt steht es 10 km entfernt im Lager. Wenn die heute anrufen um nen Termin zu vereinbaren frag ich ob ich es dort direkt abholen kann  
Dem sonnigen Wochenende auf dem neuen Rad dürfte also nichts im Weg stehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Adix90 (12. März 2022)

So gestern in Ruhe aufgebaut und optisch ein wenig verändert. Rote Tubeless Ventile kommen noch dran. 
Heute ne kleine Runde gedreht und der erste Eindruck ist Hammer! Jetzt erstmal den Float X was testen aber der Coil ist schon geplant 😛 euch allen noch viel Geduld beim warten - ride on!


----------



## Trailerpark_Boy (13. März 2022)

Adix90 schrieb:


> So gestern in Ruhe aufgebaut und optisch ein wenig verändert. Rote Tubeless Ventile kommen noch dran.
> Heute ne kleine Runde gedreht und der erste Eindruck ist Hammer! Jetzt erstmal den Float X was testen aber der Coil ist schon geplant 😛 euch allen noch viel Geduld beim warten - ride on! Anhang anzeigen 1436067


Was für eine Schönheit 🤤
Freut mich für dich 
Und ja wir warten geduldig noch etwas ab 💪 etwas anderes bleibt uns ja nicht übrig:/

Das ist ein MK3 oder?


----------



## Adix90 (13. März 2022)

Trailerpark_Boy schrieb:


> Was für eine Schönheit 🤤
> Freut mich für dich
> Und ja wir warten geduldig noch etwas ab 💪 etwas anderes bleibt uns ja nicht übrig:/
> 
> Das ist ein MK3 oder?


Ja ist nen MK3 und das Teil geht gut ab!! Heute paar anständige Trails gefahren nur an den Luftdämpfer muss ich mich gewöhnen 🤣 Auf welches Bike wartest du?


----------



## jodi2 (13. März 2022)

Ich komm mal rein, setz mich aber erstmal noch nicht, da ich vielleicht nur kurz bleibe, da angeblich lieferbar...
Izzo Core 3 schwarz in XL

Und schon wieder raus...


----------



## wstoiber (18. März 2022)

Servus, ich konnte gestern endlich ein Decoy Probe fahren und war restlos begeistert - leider war dann praktisch zeitgleich das Core 2 nicht mehr verfügbar 🙈. Von YT habe ich überhaupt keine Info bekommen, wann ich wieder damit rechnen kann. Ich verstehe schon, dass es im Moment schwer ist Angaben zu Terminen zu machen - aber eine ungefähre Idee - also Wochen, vor dem Sommer, Herbst, 2023, ... sollte es doch geben können? Vielleicht hat ja jemand mehr Infos dazu...


----------



## jodi2 (19. März 2022)

Schon alle Varianten und Farben durchgeschaut? Manche scheint es beim Decoy noch zu geben, da muss man ggfl. vielleicht man eine Version höher oder tiefer nehmen oder auf die Wunschfarbe verzichten.

Ich hatte dazu letzte Woche auch mit diversen YT Mitarbeitern gesprochen und auch wenn es als Kunden zunächst ärgerlich ist, versteh ich es langsam besser. Derzeit ist die Lieferbarkeit bei so vielen Teilen schwierig und YT fertigt ja nicht viel (nichts?) selbst und die Räder sind immer komplett ohne Änderungsmöglichkeit, da muss nur ein Dämpfer, ein Schaltwerk, ja nur eine bestimmte spezielle Schraube gerade aus sein und ein bestimmtes Modell evtl. nur in einer bestimmten Größe und Farbe wird nicht lieferbar, auch wenn Rahmen und die meisten&wichtigsten Teile vielleicht da sind. Und einfach mal Umschrauben von wenig gefragten XS oder XXL auf einen gefragteren und gerade fehlendes L Rahmen geht auch nicht, das ist bei YT scheinbar nicht vorgesehen und zu umständlich. 
Da könnten dann Hersteller mit Baukastensystemen und individuellem Radaufbau wie Propain Vorteile haben und sogar mal schneller sein, dass man sagt, was habt Ihr da/könnt Ihr kurz- oder mittelfristig zusammenbauen und daraus sich man sich die erträglichste Kombo aus. Keine Ahnung, ob das so geht, kenne Propain kaum, ich theoretisiere nur ein wenig.

Sprich, Du wirst von niemandem da eine zuverlässigere genauere Aussage bekommen.
Es gilt aber bei YT: 
"Verfügbar" -> wirklich da, sofort bestellen wenn es halbwegs passt!
"Ausverkauft" -> Für dieses Jahr abhaken
"Benachrichtigt mich" -> Echte Chancen, dass es bald wiederkommt, aber ob das einen Tag, einen Monat oder ein halbes Jahr dauert ist unbekannt und kann wie beschrieben auch je nach Größe, Varianten und Farbe unterschiedlich sein


----------



## wstoiber (19. März 2022)

Lieferbar sind einige 29" - ich möchte ein MX 😅, aber danke für die ausführliche Antwort.


----------



## Lars900 (19. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich lese hier schon lange still und heimlich mit. Ich möchte den Verlauf meiner YT-Erfahrung hier auch einmal zusammenfassen:

Nachdem ich das Fahrrad(Capra MK2 Pro Al 27,5" in schwarz) am 29.05.2021 bestellt habe wurde mir der doppelte Betrag des Kaufpreises vom Konto abgezogen. Der späteste Liefertermin war mit dem 11.09.2021 angegeben.
Am 02.09.2021 wurde der Liefertermin auf Anfang November korrigiert.
Am 13.09.2021 war wiederrum die Rede von Mitte November.
Ende November hieß es auf Nachfrage dann, das Lieferdatum sei nun die KW50 in 2021.
Kurz vor Weihnachten wurde mir dann der Januar als Liefertermin versprochen.
Ende Januar hieß es dann auf Nachfrage, dass das Fahrrad in der KW6 2022 versendet werden kann.
Mein letzter Stand zum spätesten Liefertermin war dann Mitte März 2022.
Mittlerweile verlier ich trotz Verständnis für die schwierige Liefersituation jegliches Verständnis für die Menge an Verzögerungen und gebrochenen Lieferversprechungen. Um es nochmal zusammenzufassen, warte ich jetzt seit fast 10 Monaten auf das Fahrrad, von welchen 6 Monate der Lieferverzug zum versprochenen Termin sind. Am Montag versprach man mir nun, man würde sich unter der Woche melden, wenn das Fahrrad montiert ist. Auch auf das Versprechen hin habe ich keine Rückmeldung mehr bekommen.

Gerade bei der beginnenden Saison tut sowas dann schon echt weh und ich möchte hier jedem der sich überlegt ein YT zu kaufen zum nachdenken bringen. Natürlich sind die Bikes echt günstig und gut. Aber ist es das Wert? Ich habe mein Fahrrad nichtmal zuhause und kann sagen, dass dies definitiv mein letztes YT sein wird. 

Ich hab noch nie eine schlechte Bewertung oder eine schlechte Reputation abgegeben. Aber nachdem man sich 7 mal auf das bald kommende Fahrrad gefreut hat und enttäuscht wird, winkt man irgenwann nur noch ab. Gebt lieber mehr Geld für die selbe Qualität aus und unterstüzt einen Fahrradhersteller, dem was an den Kunden liegt. Danke YT...


----------



## Lars900 (19. März 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich lese hier schon lange still und heimlich mit. Ich möchte den Verlauf meiner YT-Erfahrung hier auch einmal zusammenfassen:

Nachdem ich das Fahrrad(Capra MK2 Pro Al 27,5" in schwarz) am 29.05.2021 bestellt habe wurde mir der doppelte Betrag des Kaufpreises vom Konto abgezogen. Der späteste Liefertermin war mit dem 11.09.2021 angegeben.
Am 02.09.2021 wurde der Liefertermin auf Anfang November korrigiert.
Am 13.09.2021 war wiederrum die Rede von Mitte November.
Ende November hieß es auf Nachfrage dann, das Lieferdatum sei nun die KW50 in 2021.
Kurz vor Weihnachten wurde mir dann der Januar als Liefertermin versprochen.
Ende Januar hieß es dann auf Nachfrage, dass das Fahrrad in der KW6 2022 versendet werden kann.
Mein letzter Stand zum spätesten Liefertermin war dann Mitte März 2022.
Mittlerweile verlier ich trotz Verständnis für die schwierige Liefersituation jegliches Verständnis für die Menge an Verzögerungen und gebrochenen Lieferversprechungen. Um es nochmal zusammenzufassen, warte ich jetzt seit fast 10 Monaten auf das Fahrrad, von welchen 6 Monate der Lieferverzug zum versprochenen Termin sind. Am Montag versprach man mir nun, man würde sich unter der Woche melden, wenn das Fahrrad montiert ist. Auch auf das Versprechen hin habe ich keine Rückmeldung mehr bekommen. 

Gerade bei der beginnenden Saison tut sowas dann schon echt weh und ich möchte hier jedem der sich überlegt ein YT zu kaufen zum nachdenken bringen. Natürlich sind die Bikes echt günstig und gut. Aber ist es das Wert? Ich habe mein Fahrrad nichtmal zuhause und kann sagen, dass dies definitiv mein letztes YT sein wird. 

Ich hab noch nie eine schlechte Bewertung oder eine schlechte Reputation abgegeben. Aber nachdem man sich 7 mal auf das bald kommende Fahrrad gefreut hat und enttäuscht wird, winkt man irgenwann nur noch ab. Gebt lieber mehr Geld für die selbe Qualität aus und unterstüzt einen Fahrradhersteller, dem was an den Kunden liegt. Danke YT...


----------



## jodi2 (19. März 2022)

Ich würde das noch diesem Ablauf vermutlich nicht anders empfinden. Aber ich fürchte, das kann einem woanders derzeit genauso passieren. Ich habe die letzten 22 Monate bei vielen Radläden schlechte Erfahrungen/deutlich schlechter als vor Corona gemacht und egal mit welcher Marke und - auch wenn Dir das wenig hilft - bei YT für das aktuelle Chaos in der Fahrradbranche noch mit die besten bezüglich Beratung, Probefahrt, Bestellung&Orga&Ablauf.
Ich finde YT auch gar nicht mal besonders günstig für einen Versender, aber es passte sonst alles bzw. besser als bei klassischen Marken und auch die Lieferbarkeit war (derzeit und bei meinem Modell) besser, nur deswegen habe ich ein YT genommen, trotz Versender und für meinen Geschmack mittelhohem Preis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiST (24. März 2022)

Wartet hier zufällig jemand auf ein Lava rotes MK3 oder hat bereits eines erhalten? Bilder wären Top!


----------



## Lars900 (28. März 2022)

Mir werden leider nur weiter Verprechungen gemacht, welche dann nicht gehalten werden. Wirklich freuen kann ich mich schon nicht mehr auf das Fahrrad. Bisher ärger ich mich nur, wenn ich an mein neues Fahrrad denke. 
Und wenn ich mir vorstelle wie das in Zukunft im Garantiefall aussehen wird, läuft es mir kalt den Rücken runter.


----------



## jodi2 (28. März 2022)

Hast Du als Onlinekauf nach "Fernabsatzgesetz" (ich weiß, heißt heute nicht mehr so) nicht eh ein mind. 14tägiges Rücktrittsrecht? Wenn Du das noch vor Auslieferung in Anspruch nimmst, gibt's auch keinen Stress mit Versand, Versandkosten, evtl. Transportschäden, Gebrauchsspuren, etc. 
Dann stehst Du zwar vorerst ohne Bike da, aber vielleicht besser als schlaflose Nächte und Magengeschwüre...


----------



## Deleted 210077 (28. März 2022)

Ich versteh das Problem auch nicht ganz. Vorallem weil auf der YT Seite ziemlich viele Capra Modelle auf Lager gelistet werden. Stornieren und dann ein anderes kaufen.


----------



## Lars900 (28. März 2022)

Was mich frustriert ist, dass das selbe Modell an Leute ausgeliefert wird die nach mir bestellt haben. Das zuzüglich einer neuen gebrochenen Zusage hat mein letztes Verständnis echt versiegen lassen. Ich werde das Fahrrad wohl tatsächlich zurückschicken. Das ist es mir nicht wert. Dann werde ich erst nächste Saison ein neues Bike haben, aber dafür von einem Hersteller, auf den man sich verlassen kann.


----------



## jodi2 (28. März 2022)

Kann ich verstehen...
Ich würde es wenn noch möglich vor dem Versand stornieren, spart wie gesagt eventuellen Stress bei diversen Punkten wie schon oben geschrieben.


----------



## Das_Kantholz (31. März 2022)

Lars900 schrieb:


> Was mich frustriert ist, dass das selbe Modell an Leute ausgeliefert wird die nach mir bestellt haben. Das zuzüglich einer neuen gebrochenen Zusage hat mein letztes Verständnis echt versiegen lassen. Ich werde das Fahrrad wohl tatsächlich zurückschicken. Das ist es mir nicht wert. Dann werde ich erst nächste Saison ein neues Bike haben, aber dafür von einem Hersteller, auf den man sich verlassen kann.


Servus 

Hast du dein YT Bike jetzt schon bekommen oder nicht?
Wenn ja würde ich es nicht zurückschicken, oder redest du von dem möglichen Fall der Fälle?

Ich habe auch einen längeren Leidensweg mit YT hinter mir, ähnlich wie bei dem Nutzer Trailerparkboy.
Seit letztem November war ich an einem 27.5 AL Capra in M dran, schrieb auch längere Zeit mit Christoph von YT. Daraufhin aktualisierte ich mehrmals täglich die YT Seite um ein verfügbares Bike abzugreifen und das monatelang. Ich war wirklich am verzweifeln, es hat auch lange gedauert bis ich das mit der Verfügbarkeit gecheckt habe, der "Ah-ha" effekt brachte mir ein Telefonat mit YT.
Du musst die "sofort verfügbaren Bikes" im Auge behalten, siehst du direkt beim Capra auf der Seite nach (also nicht bei dem sofort verfügbaren Bikes) und dort stehen verfügbare Größen ist das nur für den Fall das ein bestelltes Bike noch nicht bezahlt wurde, somit die Zahlung offen steht. Deswegen steht da die Option "Benachrichtige mich" und du bekommst eine Nachricht sobald das Bike zum Kauf verfügbar steht.
Mit hatte ein Telefonat mit YT sehr weitergeholfen und mich beruhigt. Hab mich seitdem nicht mehr täglich verrückt gemacht.

Jedoch hatte ich verdammt Glück, hatte schon überlegt mir ein neues Core 3 zu gönnen, wollte zwar unbedingt ein 27.5 MK2 und kein MX oder 29 MK3, Hauptsache ein Capra das war die Devise
Und zack, unverhofft hab ich die Seite besucht und ein 27.5 AL Capra in M war verfügbar.
Hab nicht lange überlegt, direkt per PayPal bezahlt. Das war letzte am Woche am Mittwoch und am Montag war es schon da.

Bin mega happy und begeistert vom Bike, klar gibt es hier und da probleme aber die hast du überall. Ich habe mit Trek und Ghost z.b. weitaus schlimmer Erfahrungen gesammelt und könnte meinen Leidensweg mit euch teilen, was mir und vorallem euch nichts nützen würde.
Außer das Ihr eine weiter Story über einen verärgerten Kunden ließt 


Ich drücke jedem die Daumen der auf ein YT wartet. Bei fragen dort einfach mal anrufen, glaubt mir, YT ist auch bemüht euch auf ein Bike zu bekommen.


----------



## Lars900 (31. März 2022)

Das_Kantholz schrieb:


> Servus
> 
> Hast du dein YT Bike jetzt schon bekommen oder nicht?
> Wenn ja würde ich es nicht zurückschicken, oder redest du von dem möglichen Fall der Fälle?
> ...



Das freut mich, dass es bei dir so reibungslos funktioniert hat. Ich habe mein Bike immer noch nicht und das ist auch schon wieder 2 gebrochene Versprechen her. 
Ich hatte mich leider schon auf das Al Pro eingeschossen. Wenn ich irgendein  vergleichbares Bike haben möchte kann ich mich ja auch nach verfügbaren Bikes bei den Händlern im Umkreis umschauen. Meine Freunde die unter anderem Giant, Canyon und Cube fahren haben solche Malessen nie gehabt und schütteln selbst auch nur den Kopf über meine Email-Verläufe mit YT.
Ich habe mich entschieden das Capra wieder abzugeben und habe mir nun für diese Saison erst einmal ein gebrauchtes Torque gekauft.
Die Lügerei seitens YT war für mich einfach nicht mehr ertragbar und ich hab echt keine Lust mich über die die ganze Saison ärgern zu müssen. 
Für die nächste Saison schaue ich aber wieder aufs neue nach einem neuen Traumbike, also falls wer Tipps hat gerne her damit☺️


----------



## Das_Kantholz (1. April 2022)

Lars900 schrieb:


> Das freut mich, dass es bei dir so reibungslos funktioniert hat. Ich habe mein Bike immer noch nicht und das ist auch schon wieder 2 gebrochene Versprechen her.
> Ich hatte mich leider schon auf das Al Pro eingeschossen. Wenn ich irgendein  vergleichbares Bike haben möchte kann ich mich ja auch nach verfügbaren Bikes bei den Händlern im Umkreis umschauen. Meine Freunde die unter anderem Giant, Canyon und Cube fahren haben solche Malessen nie gehabt und schütteln selbst auch nur den Kopf über meine Email-Verläufe mit YT.
> Ich habe mich entschieden das Capra wieder abzugeben und habe mir nun für diese Saison erst einmal ein gebrauchtes Torque gekauft.
> Die Lügerei seitens YT war für mich einfach nicht mehr ertragbar und ich hab echt keine Lust mich über die die ganze Saison ärgern zu müssen.
> Für die nächste Saison schaue ich aber wieder aufs neue nach einem neuen Traumbike, also falls wer Tipps hat gerne her damit☺️


Naja gut, was heißt reibungslos. Die monatelange Nerverei fand ich auch nicht gerade toll :/ 
Klarheit hatte mir wie gesagt ein Telefonat gebracht, dort konnte ich meine Sorgen mitteilen welche auch gutmütig angenommen und erklärt wurden. U.a. wurden mir dahingehend geholfen wann der "verfügbare Bikes" Markt, aktualisiert wird (Meistens am 15ten und 30ten eines Monats)

Das Problem an der Sache ist einfach dass das MK2 Capra ein Auslaufmodell war und man nur noch das bekommt was Über bleibt.
Vor drei/vier Wochen war noch ein Capra AL Pro M in blau zu haben, das habe ich Samstag morgens gesehen und am Nachmittag/ Abend war es schon weg. Geht weg wie warme Semmel, war selbst überrascht, ich musste das erstmal mit meinem Geldbeutel klären und weg war es. Derzei befinden sich auch noch drei Pro und Pro Race Capra's "in stock" aber das MK2 an sich ist komplett aus dem Shop geflogen.

Ich hatte mich von dem reinen 27.5er vom Kopf her schon getrennt und mit dem Uncaged 9 MX geliebäugelt. Waren nur 200€ im vergleich zum MK2 Pro was es mehr kostet, was an sich okay ist, Öhlins ist mir vom Motorrad fahren her schon ein Begriff für sehr gute Qualität, nur der Coil Dämpfer alleine war mir ein Dorn im Auge. 

Klar ist das scheiße das dir das doppelte abgebucht wurde und du seit Monaten da hängst, jedoch empfehle ich dir mal mit YT zu telefonieren. Möglicherweise einigt man sich auf einen angemessenen Rabatt für ein vergleichbares MK3 oder Sie zaubern doch noch ein MK2 Pro aus dem Ärmel, was mich ehrlich gesagt für dich sehr freuen würde 
Die Daumen jedenfalls sind gedrückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 21geary (1. April 2022)

Ich sehe gerade, dass die ersten Mullet Modelle vom Capra Core in Stock sind.  Vom Core 3 in Schwarz sind M und L lieferbar. Ich selbst warte auf ein Core 4 in Nox Blue, aber immerhin tut sich etwas.


----------



## SwissShred_97 (26. April 2022)

YT bringt wohl ein neues Capra Core Modell am Donnerstag. Kam gerade per Newsletter rein...

_JOIN THE CULT

Stell deinen Wecker auf 28. April um 15.30 Uhr. Dieses mal wird's hardCORE._

Warten wir mal ab was Sie dieses mal bringen. Ich denke es wird ein Shred-Model...


----------



## seebsen (27. April 2022)

hardCORE, also Alu CORE?


----------



## Freerider.Je. (28. April 2022)

Moin, hab mir letzte Woche ein Decoy bestellt.
Am Dienstag die Mail für den Zahlungseingang und gestern die Ausgangsrechnung erhalten, in der Mail stand auch ,dass das bike versandt fertig ist.
Bei meiner Bestellhistory (yt Homepage)ist auch eine tracking Nummer angegeben, die spuckt nur nichts aus.
Wie lange kann es noch dauern, wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


----------



## Deleted 210077 (28. April 2022)

Ich hatte mein Bike am Freitag nachdem ich es am Sonntag bezahlt hatte. Nach Österreich wohlgemerkt


----------



## Freerider.Je. (28. April 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein Bike am Freitag nachdem ich es am Sonntag bezahlt hatte. Nach Österreich wohlgemerkt


Danke für deine Antwort!
Hast du eine extra Mail für den Versand erhalten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiST (28. April 2022)

Wohl schon früher Online. Core 2 Alu.


----------



## sparkfan (28. April 2022)

kingofthering schrieb:


> Ich hatte mein Bike am Freitag nachdem ich es am Sonntag bezahlt hatte. Nach Österreich wohlgemerkt



Wer hat das Paket nach A gebracht? DHL oder DB Schenker?


----------



## Deleted 210077 (28. April 2022)

Freerider.Je. schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort!
> Hast du eine extra Mail für den Versand erhalten?


Nein. Ich war äusserst überrascht als die Spedition mich anrief. Ich hatte auch keien Trackingnummer oder sonstiges.

@sparkfan DB Schenker


----------



## Brobain (29. April 2022)

Dann wechsle ich mal das Forum. Habe am Montag meine Bestellung bei Propain storniert und am Mittwoch bei YT ein Decoy MX Core 4 bestellt und per PayPal bezahlt. Bisher habe ich nur die Bestätigung über den Zahlungseingang erhalten. 
Sollte hoffentlich bald in den Versand gehen
Gruß Sascha


----------



## sparkfan (29. April 2022)

Die Emails bzgl. Versand kommen nicht immer. Schau mal auf der Seite mit den Bestelldetails, ob du eine Trackingnr hast. Dann wurde das Bike bereits verschickt. Oder mind. beim Logistiker angemeldet.


----------



## Freerider.Je. (29. April 2022)

Moin.
Bei meiner Bestellung war zum Schluss eine tracking Nummer angegeben, diese war nur komplett unbrauchbar.

Hab heute bei yt angerufen und habe umgehend ein link mit der Sendungsverfolgung bekommen (DB Schenker AG) am Dienstag 26.04 wurde das Bike abgeholt und seit dem chillt es  in Coburg.
Irgendwie ärgerlich, weil es bei yt richtig schnell ging und die Spedition jetzt "trödelt"


----------



## Das_Kantholz (29. April 2022)

Freerider.Je. schrieb:


> Moin, hab mir letzte Woche ein Decoy bestellt.
> Am Dienstag die Mail für den Zahlungseingang und gestern die Ausgangsrechnung erhalten, in der Mail stand auch ,dass das bike versandt fertig ist.
> Bei meiner Bestellhistory (yt Homepage)ist auch eine tracking Nummer angegeben, die spuckt nur nichts aus.
> Wie lange kann es noch dauern, wie sind eure Erfahrungen?


Nach der Sendenummer brauchst du dich nicht zu richten.
Ich hatte mir Mittwochs ein Capra bestellt, laut YT sollte es spätestens Freitags verschickt werden und ich würde eine separate Email mit Sendenummer bekommen.
Die versprochene Email von YT ist am Sonntagmorgen um 3:01  angekommen, die Sendenummer war total unbrauchbar. 
Am darauffolgenden Montagmorgen wurde ich von DB Schenker angerufen und erfuhr das ich Morgen am Dienstag mein Bike bekommen werde.
Und siehe da, so ist es dann auch wie abgemacht angekommen.

Werde diesen Augenblick nie vergessen ^^
Ich mit einem riesen strahlen in den Augen stand vor dem LKW und der Fahrer war überrascht weil ich so am eskalierte bin. 
Darauf hin wollte er wissen was das ist worüber ich mich so freue. Muss ja achon was krasses sein sagte Er. Und als ich Ihm sagte das es ein Fahrrad ist schaute er gelangweilt von mir weg und verzog keine Miene  xD
Gibt halt immer noch Leute da draußen die ein gutes Bike nicht zu schätzen wissen

Dir viel Spaß mit dem neuen Bike 
Rechne mal mit 3-5 Tage Lieferzeit


----------



## Brobain (30. April 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Die Emails bzgl. Versand kommen nicht immer. Schau mal auf der Seite mit den Bestelldetails, ob du eine Trackingnr hast. Dann wurde das Bike bereits verschickt. Oder mind. beim Logistiker angemeldet.


Leider noch nichts....


----------



## Deleted 210077 (30. April 2022)

Das_Kantholz schrieb:


> Nach der Sendenummer brauchst du dich nicht zu richten.
> Ich hatte mir Mittwochs ein Capra bestellt, laut YT sollte es spätestens Freitags verschickt werden und ich würde eine separate Email mit Sendenummer bekommen.
> Die versprochene Email von YT ist am Sonntagmorgen um 3:01  angekommen, die Sendenummer war total unbrauchbar.
> Am darauffolgenden Montagmorgen wurde ich von DB Schenker angerufen und erfuhr das ich Morgen am Dienstag mein Bike bekommen werde.
> ...


Für den Fahrer wärs wahrscheinlich 10 Mal spannender gewesen wenn du sagst ein 60" Fernseher mit 4k Auflösung zum X Box zocken.
Würde in meiner Verwandtschaft fast jeder eher verstehen €3000 für nen Fernseher auszugeben als 3k für ein Rad. Fahrrad kauft man 1x im Leben und dann fährt man so oft, dass die Reifen den Besitzer überleben...


----------



## sparkfan (30. April 2022)

Zum Thema Versand und Tracking. Wer eine Trackingnr hat bzw. eine auf der Seite mit Bestelldetails sieht und das Paket mit DB Schenker gebracht wird, kann hier








						eSchenker
					

Easy. Transparent. Successful. eSchenker - The perfect online gateway for your business processes.




					eschenker.dbschenker.com
				



die Nr eingeben, den Schalter für spezifische Referenzen aktivieren, als Referenztyp Consignees Reference Number wählen und auf Suchen klicken.

Wäre schon schön, wenn YT einen Direktlink auf der Bestelldetailseite einfügen würde. Oder ein Email mit dem Link schicken würde. Ich musste zuerst googlen (und das nur weil ich per Zufall vor der Bestellung gefragt habe, wer meine Bestellung transportieren würde) und mich dann durch alle Referenztypen durchklicken.

Es gibt auch noch andere Kleinigkeiten bei der Bestellung, die nicht 100% stimmen und m.E. das Potenzial haben, das Kauferlebnis gleich am Anfang zu trüben. Z.B. irgendwo auf der Hilfe-/Erklärungsseite zu Vorkasse steht, dass für Kunden/Zahlungen aus der Schweiz eine Gebühr von x und aus Israel y erhoben wird. Nicht ganz klar, ob das von der Bank (welche? YT gibt 5 Konti bei 5 verschiedenen Banken an) oder YT selber. Im ganzen Bestellprozess sonst und auch auf der Rechnung steht aber absolut nichts darüber. Der Kundenservice weiss auch nichts davon. Ich hab den Rechnungsbetrag + Gebühr überweisen. Im Zahlungsbestätitungemail und in der Ausgangsrechnung ist nur der Rechnungsbetrag zu sehen. Die Gebühr taucht nirgends auf. Was mich zu der Annahme führt, dass die Banken von YT für (wohlgemerkt SEPA-)Zahlungen aus der Schweiz und Israel eine Gebühr erheben. Wundert mich nur, dass 5 verschiedene Banken alle die gleiche Gebühr erheben.

Zum Glück ist die Vorfreude zu gross, dass solche Kleinigkeiten nachhaltig stören würden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brobain (2. Mai 2022)

Juhuu mein Bike ist fast unterwegs. Hab ne Sendungsnummer, es ist aber noch nicht abgeholt


----------



## dinopfugs (2. Mai 2022)

Habe gestern per Vorkasse (Sofortüberweisung) gezahlt, bisher ist der Status noch "offen" im Konto. Hat jemand ne Erfahrungswert wielang es dauert?


----------



## Brobain (2. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Habe gestern per Vorkasse (Sofortüberweisung) gezahlt, bisher ist der Status noch "offen" im Konto. Hat jemand ne Erfahrungswert wielang es dauert?


Ich habe am 27.4. Per PayPal bezahlt und heute wurde es zum Versand angemeldet


----------



## Freerider.Je. (2. Mai 2022)

Bike ist seit letzter Woche Dienstag unterwegs bzw steht es im Lager in Coburg, bei DB schenker angerufen und gesagt bekommen: Paket nicht auffindbar, versender soll Ersatz schicken.
Ok, da musste ich schlucken


----------



## Brobain (2. Mai 2022)

Zum Glück hat YT ja unmengen Bikes auf Lager für so einen Käse...🙄 Hoffentlich findet DB Schenker dein Bike wieder.


----------



## sparkfan (2. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Habe gestern per Vorkasse (Sofortüberweisung) gezahlt, bisher ist der Status noch "offen" im Konto. Hat jemand ne Erfahrungswert wielang es dauert?



Gestern war Sonntag. Ausserdem muss vermutlich zuerst die Buchhaltung die Bestellung als vollständig bezahlt "freigeben". Erst dann passiert was. Vermute ich mal. Das machen sie bestimmt nicht alle 5min sondern 1x am Tag. Im besten Fall. Ich bezweifle, dass der ganze Bestellprozess inkl. Verbuchung der Zahlungen usw. vollständig automatisiert ist. Da und dort hat es noch ein paar manuelle Eingriffe.


----------



## sparkfan (2. Mai 2022)

Freerider.Je. schrieb:


> Bike ist seit letzter Woche Dienstag unterwegs bzw steht es im Lager in Coburg, bei DB schenker angerufen und gesagt bekommen: Paket nicht auffindbar, versender soll Ersatz schicken.



Hoffentlich finden sie das Paket noch in irgendeiner Ecke.

Aus meiner Wahrnehmung (als Empfänger) ist DHL zuverlässiger und günstiger. Die günstigen Konditionen können sich aber vermutlich nur die grossen Shops leisten. Wie z.B. bike-components usw. Ich habe aber auch nie ein ganzes Bike mit DHL erhalten. Nur "normale" Ersatzteile.


----------



## Freerider.Je. (3. Mai 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Hoffentlich finden sie das Paket noch in irgendeiner Ecke.
> 
> Aus meiner Wahrnehmung (als Empfänger) ist DHL zuverlässiger und günstiger. Die günstigen Konditionen können sich aber vermutlich nur die grossen Shops leisten. Wie z.B. bike-components usw. Ich habe aber auch nie ein ganzes Bike mit DHL erhalten. Nur "normale" Ersatzteile.


Mit DHL hatte ich bis jetzt auch die besten Erfahrungen gemacht, auch komplett Bikes waren kein Problem.
Jetzt bleibt nur zu hoffen dass es sich wieder findet.


----------



## Brobain (3. Mai 2022)

Mein decoy ist jetzt in Coburg. Hoffentlich verschwindet es nicht auch spurlos....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai_85 (4. Mai 2022)

Hallo an alle wartenden. Auch ich habe letzte Woche meine Bestellung bei Propain storniert und mir das Izzo Core 2 bestellt (Propain und YT über Jobrad). Dieses ist auch schon unterwegs. Allerdings kann ich die Sendungsverfolgung von DB Schenker nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Angeblich fährt das Bike wieder nach Coburg zurück. 🤔 Das geschätzte Lieferdatum hat sich von Do auf Fr verschoben. Mal abwarten, hoffentlich klappt es diese Woche.


----------



## dinopfugs (4. Mai 2022)

Was passiert als nächstes?!  Sehe keine Sendungsnummer....


----------



## sparkfan (4. Mai 2022)

Klicke mal auf Anzeigen. Dann siehst du alle Details, u.a. auch eine Sendungsnummer. Vielleicht.


----------



## dinopfugs (4. Mai 2022)

Leider nein 

Edit: Bike ist in der Kommissionierung. Wird vorr. Morgen von der Spedition übernommen.


----------



## sparkfan (4. Mai 2022)

Irgendwann taucht zwischen Zahlungsart und Zahlungsstatus "Paket-Tracking" auf. Mit der Nr kannst du dann wie hier




__





						WARTEZIMMER - für alle YT-Industrie Bikes
					

Nach der Sendenummer brauchst du dich nicht zu richten. Ich hatte mir Mittwochs ein Capra bestellt, laut YT sollte es spätestens Freitags verschickt werden und ich würde eine separate Email mit Sendenummer bekommen. Die versprochene Email von YT ist am Sonntagmorgen um 3:01  angekommen, die...




					www.mtb-news.de
				



beschrieben dein Packet verfolgen. Sofern es mit DB Schenker verschickt wurde.


----------



## Viking69 (5. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Was passiert als nächstes?!  Sehe keine Sendungsnummer....


Moin,

bei meinem Capra Core3 ist der Status auch seit gestern auf "Komplett abgeschlossen" - hast Du mittlerweile eine Sendungsnummer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dinopfugs (5. Mai 2022)

Viking69 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei meinem Capra Core3 ist der Status auch seit gestern auf "Komplett abgeschlossen" - hast Du mittlerweile eine Sendungsnummer?


Den Status hatte ich 1 Tag und am morgen des nachfolgenden (hatte ich heute morgen) hab ich ne Sendungsnr.
Wer ein Capra Core 3 in M (Lava Red) will, darf sich gerne bei mir melden.


----------



## 21geary (5. Mai 2022)

Für alle Leidensgenossen, die ebenfalls ein Capra Core 4 MX in Nox Blue bestellt haben. Habe erfahren, dass meines in der Kw 21, also Ende Mai in den Versand gehen soll. 😀 Ein Jahr Wartezeit hätte ein Ende, gerade noch so rechtzeitig für die Saison 🙂


----------



## dinopfugs (5. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Den Status hatte ich 1 Tag und am morgen des nachfolgenden (hatte ich heute morgen) hab ich ne Sendungsnr.
> Wer ein Capra Core 3 in M (Lava Red) will, darf sich gerne bei mir melden.


Gestern abgeholt, heute in Zustellung. Lt. Zustellfenster war es sogar erst morgen vorgesehen. Sonntag bestellt, Donnerstag zugestellt. Krass.


----------



## Viking69 (5. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Gestern abgeholt, heute in Zustellung. Lt. Zustellfenster war es sogar erst morgen vorgesehen. Sonntag bestellt, Donnerstag zugestellt. Krass.


Hab am Samstag bestellt, ...und Sendungsnummer fehlt noch immer


----------



## dinopfugs (5. Mai 2022)

Viking69 schrieb:


> Hab am Samstag bestellt, ...und Sendungsnummer fehlt noch immer


dann ruf ggfs mal bei YT an?! Die waren am Telefon sehr nett


----------



## Viking69 (5. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> dann ruf ggfs mal bei YT an?! Die waren am Telefon sehr nett


Hab ich gestern bereits, da konnte man mir nichts sagen oder wollte. "Wir wissen es nicht, kann auch nächste Woche werden".


----------



## dinopfugs (5. Mai 2022)

Viking69 schrieb:


> Hab ich gestern bereits, da konnte man mir nichts sagen oder wollte. "Wir wissen es nicht, kann auch nächste Woche werden".


Oh okay, bei mir kam direkt nach "komplett abgeschlossen": Ja ich kann sehen, dass das Bike in der Kommissionierung ist.


----------



## Viking69 (5. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Oh okay, bei mir kam direkt nach "komplett abgeschlossen": Ja ich kann sehen, dass das Bike in der Kommissionierung ist.


Grad ne Trackingnummer aufgetaucht, Schenker hat heute um 12 abgeholt 
Zustellung leider auf Montag datiert. Aber immerhin n Datum.


----------



## Brobain (5. Mai 2022)

Meins wurde vor 2 Stunden geliefert


----------



## Viking69 (5. Mai 2022)

Brobain schrieb:


> Meins wurde vor 2 Stunden geliefert


Wie lang hat der Transport gedauert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brobain (5. Mai 2022)

2 Tage


----------



## dinopfugs (5. Mai 2022)

okay das ist seltsam, Delivered in Coburg? Wasn das?


----------



## Viking69 (5. Mai 2022)

Vor allem steht erwartete Lieferung morgen dran..?


----------



## Freerider.Je. (5. Mai 2022)

dinopfugs schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1472203okay das ist seltsam, Delivered in Coburg? Wasn das?


Schenker ist schon merkwürdig, davon brauch ich keine Wiederholung 😅


----------



## kai_85 (5. Mai 2022)

Auch bei mir scheint bei Schenker nicht alles rund zu laufen. Hatte gestern eine Email bekommen in der ich den Liefertag festlegen konnte. Hatte den auf heute gelegt, gekommen ist nichts.


----------



## Viking69 (5. Mai 2022)

Das sind ja Aussichten, bei mir wird das auch über Ilsfeld abgewickelt..


----------



## sparkfan (5. Mai 2022)

Die Stärken von DB Schenker sind sicher nicht die Lieferungen an privaten Endkunden. Inkl. alles was dazu gehört: Tracking, Benachrichtigung, Disposition, ... Von der Benutzerfreundlichkeit der IT Systeme (aus Sicht Privatkunde) reden wir gar nicht.


----------



## Brobain (5. Mai 2022)




----------



## Freerider.Je. (5. Mai 2022)

Brobain schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1472359


Herzlichen Glückwunsch
Sehr schick!
Wie ist der erst Eindruck?
Welche größe hast du genommen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flockwhite (6. Mai 2022)

Habe mir am 28.4 ein Izzo Core 4 bestellt. Bezahlt am Sonntag via Überweisung. 
Laut Trackingnummer von DB Schenker sollte es morgen kommen.

Weder wurde ich angerufen noch bekam ich eine E-Mail. 

Jetzt steht das Lieferdatum auf 10.05.

Hab wirklich mein Hals. Morgen alle Termine gestrichen, freigenommen um das Paket auf keinen Fall zu verpassen und nun wird der Termin kommentarlos geändert.

Habe ne Mail an DB Schenker geschrieben dass es so nicht geht. 
Und wenn ich die 1 Stunde 20 Minuten zu denen ihr Lager fahre und persönlich abhole. Habe morgen jetzt ja eh nichts vor -.-


----------



## kai_85 (6. Mai 2022)

So, mein Bike wurde heute morgen um 7:45 geliefert. Vorher kam noch eine Email, dass es heute zugestellt wird.


----------



## sparkfan (6. Mai 2022)

flockwhite schrieb:


> Habe ne Mail an DB Schenker geschrieben dass es so nicht geht.



Schreibe lieber an YT, sie sollen endlich mit DHL liefern 

Bei mir hat sowohl der Disponent von DB Schenker 1 Tag vorher angerufen und die Lieferung angekündigt. Der Fahrer hätte 1h vorher anrufen sollen. Er hat aber auch am Abend angerufen und gesagt, er kommt zw. 7:00 - 7:30 und er dann lieber am Abend davor anruft als 1h vorher (also um 06:00). Was mir mehr als gefallen hat 

Die MA von DB Schenker waren in meinem Fall top! Nur die Firma ist einfach nicht auf Privatkunden ausgerichtet.


----------



## flockwhite (6. Mai 2022)

sparkfan schrieb:


> Schreibe lieber an YT, sie sollen endlich mit DHL liefern
> 
> Bei mir hat sowohl der Disponent von DB Schenker 1 Tag vorher angerufen und die Lieferung angekündigt. Der Fahrer hätte 1h vorher anrufen sollen. Er hat aber auch am Abend angerufen und gesagt, er kommt zw. 7:00 - 7:30 und er dann lieber am Abend davor anruft als 1h vorher (also um 06:00). Was mir mehr als gefallen hat
> 
> Die MA von DB Schenker waren in meinem Fall top! Nur die Firma ist einfach nicht auf Privatkunden ausgerichtet.




Tatsächlich hat der Support mir weitergeholfen und sie liefern heute noch aus 😃 

Hut ab, das geht bei anderen nicht


----------



## Viking69 (6. Mai 2022)

kai_85 schrieb:


> So, mein Bike wurde heute morgen um 7:45 geliefert. Vorher kam noch eine Email, dass es heute zugestellt wird.


Glückwunsch.
Kam kein Anruf bzw. wann kam die Mail davor?


----------



## Viking69 (6. Mai 2022)

flockwhite schrieb:


> Tatsächlich hat der Support mir weitergeholfen und sie liefern heute noch aus 😃
> 
> Hut ab, das geht bei anderen nicht


Direkt bei DBSchenker angerufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kai_85 (6. Mai 2022)

Viking69 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch.
> Kam kein Anruf bzw. wann kam die Mail davor?


Die Mail kam heute morgen. Ich vermute als das Paket in den Transporter eingeladen wurde. Am Mittwoch kam aber eine Email in der ich den Liefertag auswählen konnte.


----------



## flockwhite (6. Mai 2022)

Viking69 schrieb:


> Direkt bei DBSchenker angerufen?


Ne, das Kontaktformular ausgefüllt und anschließend via E-Mail kommuniziert.

Bike ist zu Hause und wird gerade zusammengebaut


----------



## Viking69 (6. Mai 2022)

flockwhite schrieb:


> Ne, das Kontaktformular ausgefüllt und anschließend via E-Mail kommuniziert.
> 
> Bike ist zu Hause und wird gerade zusammengebaut


Besten Dank für den Tipp, laut Tracking hat sich mein Bike seit der Übernahme nicht mehr bewegt - bin gespannt was DB Schenker antwortet ;D


----------



## Stoffenbauer (7. Mai 2022)

Servus!
Ich bin neu hier und hoffentlich nächste Woche stolzer Besitzer eines YT CAPRAS Core 4.
Meine Frage ist jetzt nur, kann man bei DB Schenker die Zustelladrese ändern, sodass das Paket an eine andere Adresse geliefert wird? Bin leider die ganze Woche in der Arbeit und habe keine Möglichkeit am Zustelltag zu Hause zu sein.
Vielleicht kann mir ja wer weiterhelfen!
Danke und liebe Grüße aus Schladming!


----------



## Sundl80 (22. Juni 2022)

Hallo in die Runde,

geselle mich nach 2 Jahren wieder hier in die Runde.
Gerade ein IZZO Core 4 bestellt. 
Was hattet ihr so in der letzten Zeit für Lieferzeiten?


----------



## Benutzername_J (22. Juni 2022)

Sundl80 schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> geselle mich nach 2 Jahren wieder hier in die Runde.
> Gerade ein IZZO Core 4 bestellt.
> Was hattet ihr so in der letzten Zeit für Lieferzeiten?


6 Tage mit Wochenende und einem Feiertag dazwischen…😎


----------



## Sundl80 (22. Juni 2022)

Benutzername_J schrieb:


> 6 Tage mit Wochenende und einem Feiertag dazwischen…😎


Na das hört sich doch super an! 😬


----------



## Sundl80 (29. Juni 2022)

So. Das IZZO ist heute angekommen. Genau eine Woche nach Bestellung! Genial! Gleich mal nen Familienfoto gemacht! Klasse Teil!


----------



## sgclimber (30. Juni 2022)

Mein Decoy Uncaged 9 ist am Dienstag gekommen.


----------

